# Mingster: Musings from Mongo



## Mingster

Hello, and welcome to my oft-postponed journal. Hopefully it will serve to motivate and add structure to my attempt to transfer almost thirty years of strength orientated training into my first competitive body-building event, a O50's show next spring.

I had intended to start this journey a month earlier. Unfortunately, the results of my pre-programme bloods threw a spanner into the works. My test levels came back as undetectable and I was referred to an endocrinologist.

I started training in 1982 and built a decent base before 'supplementing' from 1988, pretty much solidly, until 2003. I have trained without assistance since then.

The endo ran tests and has put my deficiency down to a benign tumor on my pituitary gland. I have begun TRT today and am currently awaiting a date for a MRI scan to guide further treatment. Now, this has royally messed with my head for the past few weeks, and training and diet have gone to the wall. However, enough is enough. I've decided to get back on track now that my TRT has started and, though I may have to have a break depending on the MRI, I mean to train as I had previously intended towards this event in 2012.

I'm concious of the length of this post, so I'll add in training, stats and suchlike as I go. Yes, a few pictures, too. No vids, before a certain person asks, as technology isn't my thing. I'm happy to muse on many and varied subjects but some may be approached indirectly to protect the guilty.

Looking for all the help available. A lot of this is new, even to an old git like me. Many thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mate l for one am routing for you and your future health, keep us informed..


----------



## Mingster

Cheers fella. I feel fine now all the tests are over for a bit. It probably sounds worse than it is. Looking forward to getting back to training tbh.


----------



## chris27

good luck mate .


----------



## TryingToGetBig

Hope the scan goes well and the treatment if needed is a quick hassle free one, and good luck with the 2012 spring show.


----------



## Greshie

Subbed 

Glad to hear the tumour is benign ....


----------



## Mingster

Cheers to you all :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Subbed
> 
> Glad to hear the tumour is benign ....


Thank you, Greshie. Yes, it was a bit of a shock. Was kind of expecting a sh1tty test reading but wasn't expecting the cause. Hopefully the MRI will be positive but if not the surgery shouldn't be too bad. Not keen on getting lumps cut out the inside of my head though  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Thank you, Greshie. Yes, it was a bit of a shock. Was kind of expecting a sh1tty test reading but wasn't expecting the cause. Hopefully the MRI will be positive but if not the surgery shouldn't be too bad. Not keen on getting lumps cut out the inside of my head though  .


hmmm no me neither .....


----------



## Mingster

As long as it's not on a training day, eh  .


----------



## paul81

Of course i've subbed 

Hope everything with the scan turns out well, you'll have to keep us posted cuz u know we're all here with words of support if needed chap 

Now get training old man  (yes, I didn't forget all the short jokes :lol: )


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> Of course i've subbed
> 
> Hope everything with the scan turns out well, you'll have to keep us posted cuz u know we're all here with words of support if needed chap
> 
> Now get training old man  (yes, I didn't forget all the short jokes :lol: )


Listen shorty , enough of the 'old'


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Listen shorty , enough of the 'old'


Hope this thread doesn't turn into another one of those 'grumpy old men' threads :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> Of course i've subbed
> 
> Hope everything with the scan turns out well, you'll have to keep us posted cuz u know we're all here with words of support if needed chap
> 
> Now get training old man  (yes, I didn't forget all the short jokes :lol: )


Cheers stumpy, er Paul 

Anyway, enough of this miserable stuff. A few notes on training.

I like a four day split.

Chest/Tri's.

Back/Bi's.

Shoulders.

Legs.

Usually train whole body over 8 days but sometimes take an extra day off and make it 9. I like to train High Intensity with drop sets and with forced reps and negatives when I can get a reliable spotter. Every so often Ill drop this to a three day push/pull/legs split focusing on heavy compounds for low reps with a few high rep support exercises thrown in. 12 sets is my absolute max for any workout and I'll generally train for 35-40 minutes at a time. Not everybody's cup of tea but experience has taught me that it works for me.

Will have my first workout on Thursday


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck mate. subbed (if only because it's one of the only threads where I'm not the oldest).


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> good luck mate. subbed (if only because it's one of the only threads where I'm not the oldest).


Cheers, mate, I think  . I hated being 40 but I'm really looking forward to 50 next month. Keep telling the young'uns they should be ashamed cos I can kick their butts


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just out of interest, what made you decide to become "unassisted"?


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> Just out of interest, what made you decide to become "unassisted"?


Combination of things really. Bad period in my personal life. Money problems. Just plain sick of all the hassle of gear and the gym. 15 years was a long time. Became a bit of a recluse and withdrew to training at home which I've done pretty much ever since. Am starting to get back into a gym again recently and enjoying the experience again.


----------



## barsnack

aww ****, sorry to hear bout the ill health, but fair play getting stuck into training, know it takes alot but will be following your progress and hoping all the best


----------



## Mingster

Cheers snackmeister. Your support is much appreciated  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

hello ming fella glad you finally got this up and running .

as for your tumor kick its ass , wish you well on that front m8 .

now lets some some training some pictures and some diets getting posted


----------



## Mingster

Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Training starts Thursday. Have taken a couple of pics tonight will stick them up later or tomorrow along with planned diet. Training will be gentle to start - relatively - and building back up to normal levels and beyond


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Training starts Thursday. Have taken a couple of pics tonight will stick them up later or tomorrow along with planned diet. Training will be gentle to start - relatively - and building back up to normal levels and beyond


good , will be keeping my eyes on this


----------



## Mingster

Basically the plan is a massive bulk up until the end of the year. Then a gradual cut through to May. Never done this body-building malarky before lol so think I'll manage the bulk ok. The cut might be a little less straightforward  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Basically the plan is a massive bulk up until the end of the year. Then a gradual cut through to May. Never done this body-building malarky before lol so think I'll manage the bulk ok. The cut might be a little less straightforward  .


its all in the planning m8 you can do it therefor you will do it . besides your back is nice and wide and thick so when dieting down your back will be your greatest asset on stage , learn the poses and get in your groove good luck


----------



## barsnack

what type of cut you thinking, been reading up on carb cycling which seems great for long term cuts


----------



## Mingster

Right. Here's a couple of pics taken today/tonight and one of my back which is 3/4 weeks old. Missus is out and haven't got long enough arms to take back pic myself 

Height 5ft 11.

Weight 229lbs.

Chubbed up a bit recently but there's a hint of ab there if you look hard. That won't last long though - bulk here we come!!


----------



## retro-mental

Ming your in great shape bud, sorry to here about your heath at the mo but this is just a temp thing. its not about the fall its about how you bounce back

I would say you got a good base to start but the truth is your in better shape than most people on her at any age

Good work and good luck

Also how the feck do you sub something !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> what type of cut you thinking, been reading up on carb cycling which seems great for long term cuts


No idea really, mate. Normally when I want to lose a little I just cut my carbs and it seems to work well. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming your in great shape bud, sorry to here about your heath at the mo but this is just a temp thing. its not about the fall its about how you bounce back
> 
> I would say you got a good base to start but the truth is your in better shape than most people on her at any age
> 
> Good work and good luck
> 
> Also how the feck do you sub something !!!!!


Thanks for the kind words and motivation retro. Very much appreciated. Go into thread tools at the top of the page for subbing :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack

thats one of the most impressive physiques on this site, look in tip top shape already...you got a targetr weight your heading for or just whatever your happy with mirror wise


----------



## retro-mental

SUBBED !!!!

Man you dont know how long i have wanted to say that !!!


----------



## barsnack

retro-mental said:


> i love you !!!!
> 
> Man you dont know how long i have wanted to say that !!!


fixed


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> thats one of the most impressive physiques on this site, look in tip top shape already...you got a targetr weight your heading for or just whatever your happy with mirror wise


Thanks mate. Around 230 at min. Was at one time 264 at heaviest with not much more bf but was on lots of gear at the time. If all goes well health wise - and considering I'm never going to be natty again  - I'll go back to supplementing soon and will aim for around 250 by end of year. Diet down to 215/220 and see what I look like I suppose. This is new to me so it's a case of suck it and see. Plus something usually goes wrong but here's hoping  .


----------



## retro-mental

ahhh, aint had a good fix in ages !!!!


----------



## barsnack

retro-mental said:


> ahhh, aint had a good fix in ages !!!!


probaly why your so skinny...oh i never


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Thanks mate. Around 230 at min. Was at one time 264 at heaviest with not much more bf but was on lots of gear at the time. If all goes well health wise - and considering I'm never going to be natty again  - I'll go back to supplementing soon and will aim for around 250 by end of year. Diet down to 215/220 and see what I look like I suppose. This is new to me so it's a case of suck it and see. Plus something usually goes wrong but here's hoping  .


well its good you've got an idea, when you say its new to me, you mean cutting down so much or what


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> well its good you've got an idea, when you say its new to me, you mean cutting down so much or what


Yes. Only ever done powerlifting and strongman in the past. Have never trained or dieted for body-building. Has some half-decent genetics and a fast metabolism which help. Never attempted a low body fat. But that's a ways away yet thankfully  .


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Yes. Only ever done powerlifting and strongman in the past. Have never trained or dieted for body-building. Has some half-decent genetics and a fast metabolism which help. Never attempted a low body fat. But that's a ways away yet thankfully  .


im cutting currently for first time so think its kinda a mind over matter scenario, once you sort out what diet you wanna follow ive found this site top notch to guide you through it, doing keto meself but if your cutting for say few months then ive read carb cycling is the daddy, plus you dont burn any muscle with this method, so when time comes for your cut then im sure members giving you advice wont be a problem


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Cheers stumpy, er Paul
> 
> Anyway, enough of this miserable stuff. A few notes on training.
> 
> I like a four day split.
> 
> Chest/Tri's.
> 
> Back/Bi's.
> 
> Shoulders.
> 
> Legs.
> 
> Usually train whole body over 8 days but sometimes take an extra day off and make it 9. I like to train High Intensity with drop sets and with forced reps and negatives when I can get a reliable spotter. Every so often Ill drop this to a three day push/pull/legs split focusing on heavy compounds for low reps with a few high rep support exercises thrown in. 12 sets is my absolute max for any workout and I'll generally train for 35-40 minutes at a time. Not everybody's cup of tea but experience has taught me that it works for me.
> 
> Will have my first workout on Thursday


VERY glad to see this post. We train the same!



Mingster said:


> Right. Here's a couple of pics taken today/tonight and one of my back which is 3/4 weeks old. Missus is out and haven't got long enough arms to take back pic myself
> 
> Height 5ft 11.
> 
> Weight 229lbs.
> 
> Chubbed up a bit recently but there's a hint of ab there if you look hard. That won't last long though - bulk here we come!!
> 
> View attachment 59837
> View attachment 59838
> View attachment 59839


Monster! Looking in fantastic shape. One of the best on here.

Looking forward to us both getting back on and getting some rivalry and competitions going onn boyo.

Subbes, I won't wish you good luck because I know you don't need it.


----------



## paul81

just saw pictures, looking awesome...... please stop working out 

nah but looking in damn good condition there ming!


----------



## Milky

How old are you ? Touching 50 !!!

Fu*k me you should be very proud of yourself mate....


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> How old are you ? Touching 50 !!!
> 
> Fu*k me you should be very proud of yourself mate....


Thank you for the kind words, mate. Will be 50 next month. Any advice gratefully received. All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> just saw pictures, looking awesome...... please stop working out
> 
> nah but looking in damn good condition there ming!


I've stopped a few times over the years, mate, for a variety of reasons, but keep coming back. It's just something I've got to do  .

You support is hugely appreciated.


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> VERY glad to see this post. We train the same!
> 
> Monster! Looking in fantastic shape. One of the best on here.
> 
> Looking forward to us both getting back on and getting some rivalry and competitions going onn boyo.
> 
> Subbes, I won't wish you good luck because I know you don't need it.


Many, many thanks mate. Your support is priceless. Looking forward to a bit of healthy competition. As you might imagine I don't like losing much  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Just seen your pics Ming .... you are in brilliant shape ... an inspiration to us other "more mature" folk...


----------



## Mingster

Cheers, Greshie. The advantage of age is that you've had more time to practice  .


----------



## Tassotti

A Ha...Found you.

All the best with this Ming...Really looking forward to this one.

And, after the first post, I won't be hassling you for vids, but keep the pics coming.

Looking fcuking great by the way :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Right. Here's a couple of pics taken today/tonight and one of my back which is 3/4 weeks old. Missus is out and haven't got long enough arms to take back pic myself
> 
> Height 5ft 11.
> 
> Weight 229lbs.
> 
> Chubbed up a bit recently but there's a hint of ab there if you look hard. That won't last long though - bulk here we come!!
> 
> View attachment 59837
> View attachment 59838
> View attachment 59839


lol damn you we weigh pretty much the same but you look far better than i do , maybe i should start drinking Yorkshire water again ....


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> lol damn you we weigh pretty much the same but you look far better than i do , maybe i should start drinking Yorkshire water again ....


LMAO. Yeah, moving down south limits your potential  No bears to wrestle or mammoth's to hunt down there lol  .


----------



## Mingster

Long day at work today, but excited as training starts tomorrow. Working on my diet, but an unfinished work as yet. Will probably have it sorted for Monday. Initially I will be training from home, fairly light weights and lower intensity until I get my aged joints working again following my lay off. Once I get going there will be a mixture of home training and gym work dependant on the type of exercises for each bodypart and the need or not for a spotter.

A few of you will know I'm in the process of building a decent home gym, but this has been delayed by my current medical problems and also a load of grief from the planning department. Eventually I hope to equip this with a power rack, a 45% leg press and a seated calf machine as well as bench, weights etc.

Currently I'm stuck in a small room with a heavy duty bench, around 200k of Olympic plates and a further 150k of 1" plates which I use for dumbbells. I have an Olympic bar, Oly ez bar and Oly dumbbell handles and a selection of home made odds and sods that enable me to train calf's, forearms, grip etc.

Not ideal but I can press, curl, row, lunge, flye and raise and I'm managed ok for the past few years like this so it will serve me for a bit longer.

Anyway, chest and tri's tomorrow. Can't wait  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Long day at work today, but excited as training starts tomorrow. Working on my diet, but an unfinished work as yet. Will probably have it sorted for Monday. Initially I will be training from home, fairly light weights and lower intensity until I get my aged joints working again following my lay off. Once I get going there will be a mixture of home training and gym work dependant on the type of exercises for each bodypart and the need or not for a spotter.
> 
> A few of you will know I'm in the process of building a decent home gym, but this has been delayed by my current medical problems and also a load of grief from the planning department. Eventually I hope to equip this with a power rack, a 45% leg press and a seated calf machine as well as bench, weights etc.
> 
> Currently I'm stuck in a small room with a heavy duty bench, around 200k of Olympic plates and a further 150k of 1" plates which I use for dumbbells. I have an Olympic bar, Oly ez bar and Oly dumbbell handles and a selection of home made odds and sods that enable me to train calf's, forearms, grip etc.
> 
> Not ideal but I can press, curl, row, lunge, flye and raise and I'm managed ok for the past few years like this so it will serve me for a bit longer.
> 
> Anyway, chest and tri's tomorrow. Can't wait  .


I am interested in your "odds and sods"

Get some pics up of your home gym, It would help me with a few ideas I am sure


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'de love to see it also Ming.


----------



## Mingster

LOL Not very impressive but I'll sort out a pic tomorrow. Will be having some food, a bit on the keyboard and bed tonight. Well worn out - TRT hasn't kicked in yet lol.

Odds and sods are just stuff like a block of wood for calf training, a set of heavy grips, a wooden rolling pin with a hole drilled through it and a bit of rope for forearms, an axe that I use on tree stumps in a similar fashion to people who whack tyres with sledge-hammers and so on. The latter is what I call practical training aides. I had a Belfast sink I used to fill with stuff and carry about and a variety of kerb and flagstones for the same purpose  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL Not very impressive but I'll sort out a pic tomorrow. Will be having some food, a bit on the keyboard and bed tonight. Well worn out - TRT hasn't kicked in yet lol.
> 
> Odds and sods are just stuff like a block of wood for calf training, a set of heavy grips, a wooden rolling pin with a hole drilled through it and a bit of rope for forearms, an axe that I use on tree stumps in a similar fashion to people who whack tyres with sledge-hammers and so on. The latter is what I call practical training aides. I had a Belfast sink I used to fill with stuff and carry about and a variety of kerb and flagstones for the same purpose  .


old school strength training , its amazing what can be set up with a little imagination .

what kind of diet plan will you follow ? my mrs is doing keto she works in an office and says she feels more energetic , although keto isnt for everyone well unless chocolate cake and ice cream falls into it


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> old school strength training , its amazing what can be set up with a little imagination .
> 
> what kind of diet plan will you follow ? my mrs is doing keto she works in an office and says she feels more energetic , although keto isnt for everyone well unless chocolate cake and ice cream falls into it


Yep. And the 'practical' stuff never gets boring, though it can be bl00dy hard!!

I'm building my diet at the moment. I'm bulking till the end of the year so I'll have plenty of cheats, but I like a core diet that I generally stick to. I'm going to be aiming for something like 360g protein, 500g carbs and 120g fats. Around 4500 cals ish. Currently shuffling meals around but I like one chicken, one red meat, and one fish meal daily. Then eggs, milk and dairy protein too. I like a good mix of protein as I'm not a big supplement fan. I will muse on supplements soon and probably annoy the amino acid brigade  .


----------



## retro-mental

Nice, Sounds good ming. I like the idea of that and have done the rope thing myself, wanted and extra long rope to do it out the window but never got round to it. Also wanted a good wheel barrow for squats ( due to back ) and shrugs but again never got round to it


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Nice, Sounds good ming. I like the idea of that and have done the rope thing myself, wanted and extra long rope to do it out the window but never got round to it. Also wanted a good wheel barrow for squats ( due to back ) and shrugs but again never got round to it


Good stuff. Never done the rope out a window but have done it in a stair well which is pretty good till you clunk some nosey [email protected] in the head with it  .

Like the wheelbarrow thing. Never thought of this and have pushed plenty in my time :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

sounds like my kind of bulking diet i WILL steal it once its up lol


----------



## Mingster

Right. First workout successfully completed. Nothing spectacular but was sweating like a horse when finished. Felt so much better for doing it though  .

Bench [email protected] reps

Flat Flyes [email protected] reps

Seated Tri Press [email protected] reps supersetted with...

Bench dips [email protected] reps

No great weight but felt good to focus on form and feel my muscles working again.

I'm not a fan of bench press these days though I have always until recently used bench (and dips) as my base chest exercise. Have to do it really when trained with present home set-up but will be doing dumbbell presses only when in gym. They only go up to 50's so will be upping the intensity with higher reps, less rest between sets, forced reps and drop sets once I get back into things properly.

I've never been a big bencher, even in my powerlifting days, and I tore a pec a few years back and have been very careful ever since. Don't seem to have any problems with db's though so that's what I'll be using in the main.


----------



## paul81

do you think you'll become a fan of the high rep lark then?


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> do you think you'll become a fan of the high rep lark then?


I always do quite high reps on the girly isolation exercises mate. I like the pain  . And I rarely go less than 6-8 on the compounds these days. Dunno if this is a reaction to all the low rep stuff I used to do when strength was the priority, but it just feels right to me these days. It always seems to take me a few reps to really get going, then I always push for as many as possible. Like Dorian and his training, I always feel that we have more reps in us than our minds would like us to believe  .


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> I always feel that we have more reps in us than our minds would like us to believe  .


your clearly lifting too light then :laugh: :wink:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Very true. I believe the first reps are easy and done with the basic muscle effort. The middle section of reps are done with full muscle activation and the final reps are completed by the mind.


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and here's a pic of my extremely small workout room. It's only 8 by 12 so my Olympic bar has about 6 inches clearance either side  . Not very impressive I know, and so small I couldn't get far enough back to get a proper pic. Uhan, please note that I remove my helmet, sword and shield when returning from pillaging prior to workout


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Oh, and here's a pic of my extremely small workout room. It's only 8 by 12 so my Olympic bar has about 6 inches clearance either side  . Not very impressive I know, and so small I couldn't get far enough back to get a proper pic. Uhan, please note that I remove my helmet, sword and shield when returning from pillaging prior to workout
> 
> View attachment 59950


Lucky man....... l have a cross trainer !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Oh, and here's a pic of my extremely small workout room. It's only 8 by 12 so my Olympic bar has about 6 inches clearance either side  . Not very impressive I know, and so small I couldn't get far enough back to get a proper pic. Uhan, please note that I remove my helmet, sword and shield when returning from pillaging prior to workout
> 
> View attachment 59950


Looks good, I like it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Lucky man....... l have a cross trainer !


I have a stationary bike


----------



## Milky

JPaycheck said:


> I have a stationary bike


Yeah l am married too mate...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Yeah l am married too mate...


That diet's obviously working, mate, you get drier by the day PMSL


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Oh, and here's a pic of my extremely small workout room. It's only 8 by 12 so my Olympic bar has about 6 inches clearance either side  . Not very impressive I know, and so small I couldn't get far enough back to get a proper pic. Uhan, please note that I remove my helmet, sword and shield when returning from pillaging prior to workout
> 
> View attachment 59950


for some strange reason i feel the need to ask for a picture of you in your pillaging garb..........but with budgie smugglers on :confused1:

as for your dorian element i think this to be true also as you know , it got me thinking today i can have the next 20 years of strength training and competing then from 50-60 i can turn to bodybuilding with the focus on a dorian style routine almost mimicking your own path ..


----------



## paul81

I actually loved the shield and helmet touch! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> for some strange reason i feel the need to ask for a picture of you in your pillaging garb..........but with budgie smugglers on :confused1:
> 
> as for your dorian element i think this to be true also as you know , it got me thinking today i can have the next 20 years of strength training and competing then from 50-60 i can turn to bodybuilding with the focus on a dorian style routine almost mimicking your own path ..


No chance of the budgie smuggler pic mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll take this as a great compliment my friend. It wasn't a path I planned, or ever thought about, but it seems right somehow. Got to be better than taking up golf, I reckon


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> No chance of the budgie smuggler pic mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll take this as a great compliment my friend. It wasn't a path I planned, or ever thought about, but it seems right somehow. Got to be better than taking up golf, I reckon


please do ming , you have got a great frame to chisel and sculpt for bodybuilding and i think you have some great years ahead of you as a bb`er .

the only thing that stops any of us hitting our potential in life/body is ourselves .

knock them judges socks off buddy .


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> I actually loved the shield and helmet touch! :lol:


Couldn't resist. I've got loads of ancient weapons, it's kind of a hobby of mine, though I'm not into reenactment. Weapons have to be blunt for that - I like sharp, battle ready gear  . I make the Viking shields myself. They are much better than that one looks in the pic. Heavy wood faced in natural leather and dyed with sheepskin backing, believe it or not. A lot of people think I'm mad


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> please do ming , you have got a great frame to chisel and sculpt for bodybuilding and i think you have some great years ahead of you as a bb`er .
> 
> the only thing that stops any of us hitting our potential in life/body is ourselves .
> 
> knock them judges socks off buddy .


I'll definitely give it my best shot, mate. With all the support and knowledge I'll get on here I'm halfway there already :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'll definitely give it my best shot, mate. With all the support and knowledge I'll get on here I'm halfway there already :thumbup1:


junes member of the month is with you all the way


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> junes member of the month is with you all the way


He knows l am mate...


----------



## Mingster

I'm awash with greatness. I'm not worthy but very grateful


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> I'm awash with greatness. I'm not worthy but very grateful


yeah you might want to clean that off, he didnt get the name 'milky' for nothing :laugh:


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Couldn't resist. I've got loads of ancient weapons, it's kind of a hobby of mine, though I'm not into reenactment. Weapons have to be blunt for that - I like sharp, battle ready gear  . I make the Viking shields myself. They are much better than that one looks in the pic. Heavy wood faced in natural leather and dyed with sheepskin backing, believe it or not. *A lot of people think I'm mad*


really cant imagine why :lol:

hey you might have to send some for uhan for his comp, lol  i'm sure he likes a bit of dress up :wink:


----------



## retro-mental

Ming your one bad mutha fuker !!!!

Any man built like you pushing the better side of 50 with some viking sh1t in his gym is one bad ass in my books !!!!

I got a very small room for my gym, its about 6 by 8 and i have managed to get a small rack, bench, about 150-180 kg plates few bars few bells and then the missus has put a tread mill in there too !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming your one bad mutha fuker !!!!
> 
> Any man built like you pushing the better side of 50 with some viking sh1t in his gym is one bad ass in my books !!!!
> 
> I got a very small room for my gym, its about 6 by 8 and i have managed to get a small rack, bench, about 150-180 kg plates few bars few bells and then the missus has put a tread mill in there too !!!!!


LOL. I'm only bas ass when somebody p*sses me off mate  .

My misses has an elliptical trainer, a treadmill and a huge gym rowing machine. It's one of the reasons she agreed to the new home gym instead of a kitchen extension. They take up much more room than my weights  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Yeah l am married too mate...


ahhh that slayed me


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Your huge lol! Good to see another great physique from powerlifting strongman training too


----------



## Mingster

Felt much better mood-wise today, and not as tired as usual. Might be the first stirrings of the TRT kicking in  .

Nice doms in chest and tri's today. I know it's nonsense, after just one workout, but feel in much better shape today too.

No training today but have done a core session with planks and vacuums. I plan to do this on as many rest days as possible, nothing major, 10 mins or so tops.

Diet has been erratic today. It's the missus's birthday and we've been out shopping during the day - I had a huge breakfast prior, and two dinners in our favourite posh cafe during - and we will be going out for a meal tonight. I intend to eat as much as I possibly can  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

happy birthday to mrs ming the merciless


----------



## Mingster

We usually have a photo taken to keep the peasants happy


----------



## MRSTRONG

haha :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Where you getting your eye brows done dude ?


----------



## paul81

just remember to say no to dessert tonight......

yeah right :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Mongo Manicure and Brow Wax. Turn left just past the torture chambers lol. It takes loads of practice to arch one brow like that.


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> just remember to say no to dessert tonight......
> 
> yeah right :lol:


As I mentioned on another thread I'm a really slow eater. When we were having our dinner the missus finished first, jumped up and went to the counter. She came back with apple danish. I said 'where's mine?' and she said 'You can't have dessert, you're having two dinners.' WTF!! Since when has two dinners cancelled out dessert. I ate half of her danish  .


----------



## retro-mental

yeah thats some serious spam isolation involved


----------



## Mingster

Right I'm out of here. Dinner in half an hour and I think there's a hair and dress crisis developing, and the missus hasn't even started yet  .


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Right I'm out of here. Dinner in half an hour and I think there's a hair and dress crisis developing, and the missus hasn't even started yet  .


hope you 2 kids have a great night


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> As I mentioned on another thread I'm a really slow eater. When we were having our dinner the missus finished first, jumped up and went to the counter. She came back with apple danish. I said 'where's mine?' and she said 'You can't have dessert, you're having two dinners.' WTF!! Since when has two dinners cancelled out dessert. I ate half of her danish  .


I would have belted her as well mate then expected sympathy sex.....

Who am l kidding....... l dont do sex and she would leather me !


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> I would have belted her as well mate then expected sympathy sex.....
> 
> Who am l kidding....... *l dont do sex and she would leather me* !


soo... you dont do sex, but you do S&M?? :laugh:


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> soo... you dont do sex, but you do S&M?? :laugh:


Not by choice mate...... trust me...


----------



## Mingster

Back and Bi's.

Bent Rows 5 [email protected] reps.

Dumbbell Rows 2 [email protected] reps.

Dumbbell Curls 1 [email protected] reps.

Barbell Curls 1 [email protected] reps.

Hammer Curls 1 [email protected]

Doesn't look like much but I feel sick as a dog right now. Could've easily stopped 3 or 4 reps earlier on most sets but pushed on regardless. Gonna wait a while before food I think  .

That turd on Paul's journal hasn't helped.


----------



## paul81

that was jungle boys fault, not mine!! :lol:

apparently he didnt appreciate what i said to him on facebook


----------



## Tassotti

Any reason you're not including the weights on the workouts minger?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tassotti said:


> Any reason you're not including the weights on the workouts minger?


Cos he's squatting the house, deadlifting next doors car and benching his shed


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Any reason you're not including the weights on the workouts minger?


I can if you like. Just really getting myself back in the groove at the minute so not shifting large amounts. Will up weights and reduce reps slightly once I feel ready to go High Intensity again.


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Any reason you're not including the weights on the workouts minger?


Serious question...

Do you think weight is important or do you like to judge your own stats by what other people do ?


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Cos he's squatting the house, deadlifting next doors car and benching his shed


Can't squat the house yet, but I reckon I could deadlift next doors car  .


----------



## Tassotti

Milky said:


> Serious question...
> 
> Do you think weight is important or do you like to judge your own stats by what other people do ?


Good question

Not sure really...Just used to seeing weights on journals...

I think also it's good for me to see what experienced lifters are moving

I'm not really comparing myself as I am a newbie and not really moving much at all, but I do like to see what others are lifting


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Serious question...
> 
> Do you think weight is important or do you like to judge your own stats by what other people do ?


I used to think that weight was everything but that was what I trained for. Getting weight from A to B was all that mattered. Now, although it's nice to put the weights up, I'm content to blast the muscles in different ways. More reps, less rest, drop sets, negatives, all do the job of heavier weights with less chance of injuring my ancient joints.

Still like to lift heavy on occasion though. It's in the blood.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I used to think that weight was everything but that was what I trained for. Getting weight from A to B was all that mattered. Now, although it's nice to put the weights up, I'm content to blast the muscles in different ways. More reps, less rest, drop sets, negatives, all do the job of heavier weights with less chance of injuring my ancient joints.
> 
> Still like to lift heavy on occasion though. It's in the blood.


I dont care if l look a total pussy TBH as long as l feel it in the muscle..


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Good question
> 
> Not sure really...Just used to seeing weights on journals...
> 
> I think also it's good for me to see what experienced lifters are moving
> 
> I'm not really comparing myself as I am a newbie and not really moving much at all, but I do like to see what others are lifting


I never obsess with weight for me its about the form thro and thro..


----------



## Tassotti

Form for me too...I video every lift in every workout to check my form


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I dont care if l look a total pussy TBH as long as l feel it in the muscle..


Exactly, mate. You get to a point where you don't give a flying fcuk what anybody else thinks, and that's when you really start to progress.


----------



## barsnack

ive lifted heavy 3-6 reps for last year but last few weeks ive included light days 8-12 reps so hoping to get best of both worlds, you got the diet sorted yet for cutting


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> ive lifted heavy 3-6 reps for last year but last few weeks ive included light days 8-12 reps so hoping to get best of both worlds, you got the diet sorted yet for cutting


Not going to think about it for quite a while yet, mate. Concentrating on getting back into my routine for a while, then trying to get something to cut  . Like the sound of this carb cycling that you suggested, though. Nice, long, slow cut so I don't feel too deprived of food  .


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Not going to think about it for quite a while yet, mate. Concentrating on getting back into my routine for a while, then trying to get something to cut  . Like the sound of this carb cycling that you suggested, though. Nice, long, slow cut so I don't feel too deprived of food  .


yeah its defo what im trying after xmas, you can perserve all oyur muscle on it, plus with carbs at least you can eat some good food


----------



## retro-mental

Milky said:


> Serious question...
> 
> Do you think weight is important or do you like to judge your own stats by what other people do ?


Nice comment Gee, I like the fact that people can break away from the I lift x amount and that means I am better than you. Not saying tass is saying that as he is probably interested in what a big lad like ming lifts to get the physic he has

Also not saying you were having a dig at tass but anyway I LOVE THE COMMENT !!!

REPS


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> Nice comment Gee, I like the fact that people can break away from the I lift x amount and that means I am better than you. Not saying tass is saying that as he is probably interested in what a big lad like ming lifts to get the physic he has
> 
> Also not saying you were having a dig at tass but anyway I LOVE THE COMMENT !!!
> 
> REPS


Wasnt having a dig for one second mate, he knows that.

I suppose l can be guilty of counting the plates when l watch Youtube vids of the top boys.


----------



## retro-mental

Ahh i wish i was on here last night as i was loving the way that chat was going about weight, It was kinda like when you chat to a sexy bird but just as a mate then she starts flirting with you !!!!!

Seriously though, I always wanted to shift weight but am more and more drawn to a higher rep lower weight routine with high intesity. I think it all depends on goals and what works best for you

Uhan for example wants to lift the biggest weights he can and it works for him and his goal is to lift big weight. I have made my back worse by not concentrating on form and being obsessed almost to get the extra 2.5 - 5 kg lift each week whilst not working core muscles and other weak areas.


----------



## Mingster

I've never really mentioned what weights I lift I lift since I joined UKM. Especially squat, bench and deadlift. Partly this is because all my pb's are a few years ago now and I don't want to bask in past glories. Also, though, I don't train/lift for strength any more. I train to get growth from my muscles, and if I can do this with lighter weights then all the better. Of course it's still nice when these lighter weights increase over time just the same. I'll stick some weights up when I get into my training more but, one some exercises especially, I think people will be surprised at the relatively low weights.


----------



## MRSTRONG

retro-mental said:


> Ahh i wish i was on here last night as i was loving the way that chat was going about weight, It was kinda like when you chat to a sexy bird but just as a mate then she starts flirting with you !!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, I always wanted to shift weight but am more and more drawn to a higher rep lower weight routine with high intesity. I think it all depends on goals and what works best for you
> 
> Uhan for example wants to lift the biggest weights he can and it works for him and his goal is to lift big weight. I have made my back worse by not concentrating on form and being obsessed almost to get the extra 2.5 - 5 kg lift each week whilst not working core muscles and other weak areas.


dont forget though buddy to lift big heavy poundages you need to cater for the smaller lesser worked directly muscles like the core , guys that think squats and deads are enough for the core are simply limiting there potential , for example deadlifts in a comp you need muscular endurance 5x5 will not allow this so the gvt was created for the off season german powerlifters , the greater the ability to recover the more effort can go into the next set or next event , put that into your training and things will soar , retro i guarantee a good mix of 5x5 gvt style and core/stabilizer work will benefit you the most that and a few kgs of bodyweight :lol:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I've never really mentioned what weights I lift I lift since I joined UKM. Especially squat, bench and deadlift. Partly this is because all my pb's are a few years ago now and I don't want to bask in past glories. Also, though, I don't train/lift for strength any more. I train to get growth from my muscles, and if I can do this with lighter weights then all the better. Of course it's still nice when these lighter weights increase over time just the same. I'll stick some weights up when I get into my training more but, one some exercises especially, I think people will be surprised at the relatively low weights.


My other reasoning being l am not getting any younger and l can do without the injuries / unneccessary pain..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I've never really mentioned what weights I lift I lift since I joined UKM. Especially squat, bench and deadlift. Partly this is because all my pb's are a few years ago now and I don't want to bask in past glories. Also, though, I don't train/lift for strength any more. I train to get growth from my muscles, and if I can do this with lighter weights then all the better. Of course it's still nice when these lighter weights increase over time just the same. I'll stick some weights up when I get into my training more but, one some exercises especially, I think people will be surprised at the relatively low weights.


dorian said it himself .... the numbers mean nothing hitting the target muscle correctly is everything . then i watched him press 180kg :confused1:

however ming id like o see your past glories dont forget they made you the lifter you are today


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> dorian said it himself .... the numbers mean nothing hitting the target muscle correctly is everything . then i watched him press 180kg :confused1:
> 
> however ming id like o see your past glories dont forget they made you the lifter you are today


You're totally correct, Uhan. I would never claim my current physique is based on lighter lifting. It's based on years of heavy squats, deadlifts, presses and cleans. Low reps, rest between sets, and lots and lots of food. I was muscular as a powerlifter, not just a lump. As Milky says, the current training is much easier on the body. I had an increasing number of injuries into my 40's and good form is very important these days. Even so, I'll still be pressing over 100k in the military press in a couple of weeks  .


----------



## retro-mental

uhan said:


> dont forget though buddy to lift big heavy poundages you need to cater for the smaller lesser worked directly muscles like the core , guys that think squats and deads are enough for the core are simply limiting there potential , for example deadlifts in a comp you need muscular endurance 5x5 will not allow this so the gvt was created for the off season german powerlifters , the greater the ability to recover the more effort can go into the next set or next event , put that into your training and things will soar , retro i guarantee a good mix of 5x5 gvt style and core/stabilizer work will benefit you the most that and a few kgs of bodyweight :lol:


Han This is exatcly my point

As someone that trains at home and has never talked to anyone about training until i joined this site and also ready only a little info i jumped in feet first. Was 10.5 stone when i started and done some weights but new nothing. Read a few things but only took in part of the info which got be to do compound only and eat alot, I went to 14 stone in a year and a bit and my strength was good for me. Was on target for squating 150+ kg, benching 100+kg and was well happy. I did however put on a fair amount of fat as well due to dirty bulk

I also neglected core and any isolation of any muscle. Then my back goes due to a few things. Lost any strength and muscle i had gained and was left with a good round of flab due to tabs. I have done a slow cut and got down to about 12ish stone

Few people have told me i am looking a bit thin / skinny but i am stripping back to basics and will try a GVT routine to shock the muscle before doing a more strength based routine in the winter. Trying to learn by my mistakes and take it from there

Funny thing is although i am skinnier at the moment i am feeling good but thats probably due to 7-8 months out and not taking the meds anymore. Have only trained at home so i have no ego what so ever in lifting, only personal goals and my goal is to look like a circus strongman from the 1900's with full leopard skin leotard


----------



## Mingster

Top man, retro. Progress pics in leotard are a must :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

retro and ming as always you both have my full support and i enjoy reading your writings 

retro by what you have said in our conversations i know you have done very well and joining here has brought me on mentally more than anything .

where im at now is i can only dream of lifting heavy numbers and pressing large poundages BUT the big missed factor is always stretching core work and taking care of ones body , this for everyone is the most important part of the gym training , lifting weights is great i love it but if i could never lift another weight again due to not performing a warm up stretch or core work then i know i shouldnt have started in the first place ...

time for a full english then a trip up north to my mrs grans funeral tomorrow have a good day chaps


----------



## retro-mental

Cheers han

Yeah i know what your saying as i had a scare and its gonna sort me out for the better but i will lift more than all of you put together when i grow the tash back and get the leotard

Ming I may do a journal just to add the picture as my final goal when i have achieved it !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Yes, thanks for everything Uhan. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## Tassotti

uhan said:


> time for a full english then a trip up north to my* mrs grans funeral* tomorrow have a good day chaps


sorry to hear that uhan....shame she didn't get to see the wedding.

Back to the weights thing. I was thinking about this. When I see workouts written in journals, they don't seem to mean anything to me without the weights..doesn't matter what the weights are, I just need them there

Hmm, not sure why this is..Perhaps I'm just strange (well, this is obvious), but maybe I'm more strange than even I thought.

Oh and retro, I know you've been shiit-stirring between your neighbours, but don't do it between me and Milky  ...He's my keto buddy :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Shoulders tomorrow, Tass.

I'll put some weights up just for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

ha ha ..thanks...much appreciated


----------



## barsnack

i kinda dont want to see your weight numbers, cause ill feel all insecure and will neg you until your removed from this site

P.S Only kidding, dying to see them to, btw, what were your PB's from before when you were at the peak of your training in squats/deads/bench


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> i kinda dont want to see your weight numbers, cause ill feel all insecure and will neg you until your removed from this site
> 
> P.S Only kidding, dying to see them to, btw, what were your PB's from before when you were at the peak of your training in squats/deads/bench


I'm way off what I used to do, mate. When I get maudlin and moody I might reminisce about the good old days


----------



## Btnek1664

Great stuff mate,,subed and looking forward to the read....Sorry to hear about your good lady`s Gran Uhan,hope all goes well.


----------



## Mingster

Btnek1664 said:


> Great stuff mate,,subed and looking forward to the read....Sorry to hear about your good lady`s Gran Uhan,hope all goes well.


Welcome, fella. All the best to you.


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> sorry to hear that uhan....shame she didn't get to see the wedding.
> 
> Back to the weights thing. I was thinking about this. When I see workouts written in journals, they don't seem to mean anything to me without the weights..doesn't matter what the weights are, I just need them there
> 
> Hmm, not sure why this is..Perhaps I'm just strange (well, this is obvious), but maybe I'm more strange than even I thought.
> 
> Oh and retro, I know you've been shiit-stirring between your neighbours, but don't do it between me and Milky  ...He's my keto buddy :lol:


Tass I mearly sparked a good debate !!!!

Nah in all seriousness I like to see what weight people are lifting but milkys point was it dont matter what weight as long as you are hitting your target muscles. sometimes or even all the time if you slow down the movement, add good form, squeeze the muscle and up the reps you will never move what you could with a quick explosive movement


----------



## Mingster

Well, that's two good night's sleep in a row - unheard of, for me, in recent times. Low test is supposed to screw up sleep patterns so am taking this as a positive sign that the TRT has kicked in. Will be off to take my savage war hound -lol- for a walk soon. It's the closest to cardio I'm likely to get  .


----------



## SK-XO

^I've found the low test makes me sleep a lot, like during the day etc im always fked low energy etc.

Btw on your piturity gland I had mine scanned and it showed it wasn't damaged but "asleep" and they can't seem to explain that which is a fkn disaster. Endo didn't want to put me on trt due to my age, 21.


----------



## Mingster

SK-XO said:


> ^I've found the low test makes me sleep a lot, like during the day etc im always fked low energy etc.
> 
> Btw on your piturity gland I had mine scanned and it showed it wasn't damaged but "asleep" and they can't seem to explain that which is a fkn disaster. Endo didn't want to put me on trt due to my age, 21.


Yes. I was falling asleep during the day a lot but getting broken sleep at night. I had no energy or enthusiasm for anything much. Did well to keep training really. Now, whilst not exactly bursting with energy, I seem less tired and have had a couple of decent nights sleep so here's hoping. Thanks for the info on the pituitary gland. I'll see what the score is after the MRI. There seems to be quite a bit they struggle to explain it seems. Best of luck with your situation.


----------



## SK-XO

Mingster said:


> Yes. I was falling asleep during the day a lot but getting broken sleep at night. I had no energy or enthusiasm for anything much. Did well to keep training really. Now, whilst not exactly bursting with energy, I seem less tired and have had a couple of decent nights sleep so here's hoping. Thanks for the info on the pituitary gland. I'll see what the score is after the MRI. There seems to be quite a bit they struggle to explain it seems. Best of luck with your situation.


Defo! it's at the worst with me right now mate not felt this crappy in a long while and they just keep hitting me with "depression" im not fkn depressed im perfectly happy, well not happy but im fine lol. But I sleep most of the day and thats not like me. At night im awake till about 2am prob because I slept most of the day and then I get to sleep after that. No energy, pretty crap libido (the gf understands tho). But my endo is a total cnut, left me like this and not even bothered to check up, phoned etc and he never phones back so gave up.

Im thinking if the piturity is asleep, does that mean growth hormone, igf-1 will be affected? And im the same I don't think i've been so lazy in my entire life, getting up to get a shower is an effort and thats not like me.


----------



## Mingster

SK-XO said:


> Defo! it's at the worst with me right now mate not felt this crappy in a long while and they just keep hitting me with "depression" im not fkn depressed im perfectly happy, well not happy but im fine lol. But I sleep most of the day and thats not like me. At night im awake till about 2am prob because I slept most of the day and then I get to sleep after that. No energy, pretty crap libido (the gf understands tho). But my endo is a total cnut, left me like this and not even bothered to check up, phoned etc and he never phones back so gave up.
> 
> Im thinking if the piturity is asleep, does that mean growth hormone, igf-1 will be affected? And im the same I don't think i've been so lazy in my entire life, getting up to get a shower is an effort and thats not like me.


Can you not get your GP to refer you to another endo? Mine has been first class up till now. I'm no expert but I would imagine growth hormone could well be affected, too. I had a variety of tests to check my adrenal, thyroid and such and they came back ok. If they hadn't checked out I wouldn't have been able to start the TRT and would has been in a particularly sh1tty situation. I would try and get another referral, mate. I travel to see my endo as I would have waited longer for a local appointment.


----------



## SK-XO

Mingster said:


> Can you not get your GP to refer you to another endo? Mine has been first class up till now. I'm no expert but I would imagine growth hormone could well be affected, too. I had a variety of tests to check my adrenal, thyroid and such and they came back ok. If they hadn't checked out I wouldn't have been able to start the TRT and would has been in a particularly sh1tty situation. I would try and get another referral, mate. I travel to see my endo as I would have waited longer for a local appointment.


Proving a lot harder then one thought, they just say I have to contact my current endo and get him to do it. Wouldn't mind having my growth levels checked in that case. And how would you not have been able to start trt if they hadn't checked out? out of interest. Cheers.


----------



## Mingster

SK-XO said:


> Proving a lot harder then one thought, they just say I have to contact my current endo and get him to do it. Wouldn't mind having my growth levels checked in that case. And how would you not have been able to start trt if they hadn't checked out? out of interest. Cheers.


Not sure exactly. Checking for Addison's disease was part of it. Endo said TRT would be counter-productive if some of the tests hadn't checked out. Am on Testogel at minute to gauge what level of test I need before going on injections. Unsure how long I'll be on gel, but have been told injections can be done 3 monthly nowadays. That would be a bonus.


----------



## SK-XO

Mingster said:


> Not sure exactly. Checking for Addison's disease was part of it. Endo said TRT would be counter-productive if some of the tests hadn't checked out. Am on Testogel at minute to gauge what level of test I need before going on injections. Unsure how long I'll be on gel, but have been told injections can be done 3 monthly nowadays. That would be a bonus.


Yeah you'll prob be put on sust 250. I get checked for that because of the prednisone im on wrecks havoc with adrenal glands but I think they are ok? but it has caused secondary-hypogonadism.


----------



## Mingster

SK-XO said:


> Yeah you'll prob be put on sust 250. I get checked for that because of the prednisone im on wrecks havoc with adrenal glands but I think they are ok? but it has caused secondary-hypogonadism.


If I haven't heard anything by end of the week I will be ringing endo's secretary. I would be ringing up and kicking off if I was you, mate. Not knowing what's going on is a [email protected]


----------



## Mingster

Trained shoulders today for the first time in 8 weeks and, boy, could you tell.

Arnold Db Presses 1x20k 2x30k @10reps

Barbell Shrugs 1x100k 1x120k 1x130k @20reps

Rear Laterals 2x17.5k @15reps

Side Laterals 2x17.5 @15reps.

Felt weak today but pushed on and had a fair pump going by the end. 8 weeks ago I was using 45k for the presses and 160k for the shrugs so first target will be to get back to that level. Will be careful not to push too quickly as I'm sure to injure something if I do.


----------



## Tassotti

Ahhh..It all makes sense now...Thanks


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Ahhh..It all makes sense now...Thanks


HaHa. Now you see what I mean, mate. As soon as I get all my med tests over and done with, and get myself back to a decent training level, I will be starting to add some aas for the first time in 7/8 years too. If I don't see some improvements from that I will be extremely disappointed.


----------



## Mingster

Just finished training legs.

Normally I would train legs at a commercial gym as I lack the facilities to do my usual exercises at home - with sufficient weight anyway. Not today. A bit of imagination required for a home workout.

Lunges 240 meters split into 4 60m lungathons 

SLDL x4 sets @12 reps

Leg extensions rest/pause 100 reps

Single Leg Calf Raises rest/pause 100 reps per leg

Really enjoyed this. Wobbling about house right now with massive pump. Did the lunges in the back street and got more than a few odd looks  PMSL at a couple of the passer-bys who almost walked in a parked car. Struggled a bit with balance at first but soon got the hang of it. Can't wait to do some more


----------



## Tassotti

Hilharious..Can just picture it...hahahahaha

what weights were you using? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hilharious..Can just picture it...hahahahaha
> 
> what weights were you using? :whistling:


LOL. Bodyweight for lunges. 100k SLDL. 60k extensions. 40k db for calf raises :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Nice bit of ribeye for tea. Looks a bit overdone in the pic but wasn't really


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> View attachment 60104
> 
> 
> Nice bit of ribeye for tea. Looks a bit overdone in the pic but wasn't really


I had beef ( done in the slow cooker for 8 hours ) and broccolli mate....enjoyed it tho TBH


----------



## Mingster

Yep. I like a bit of red meat. Slow cooker is tops for beef, mate. Stick a few veggies in as well. Leave it cooking all day whilst I'm at work and a nice stew waiting to serve when I get in :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

I had a beef stew with loads of veg in it

Milky you posh fuker with your slow cooker. I got a slow cooker, its the misses and she is a bit simple !!!!!

Ming have you ever thought about grabbing a couple of heavy dumbbells and doing a farms walk type thing up some stairs for legs or the wheel barrow squats ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I had a beef stew with loads of veg in it
> 
> Milky you posh fuker with your slow cooker. I got a slow cooker, its the misses and she is a bit simple !!!!!
> 
> Ming have you ever thought about grabbing a couple of heavy dumbbells and doing a farms walk type thing up some stairs for legs or the wheel barrow squats ?


PMSL. I live halfway up a hill, mate. Just out our back there's some steps that go to the top of the hill, must be a couple of hundred of the buggers and are really steep. They're known locally as the Silly Steps as you'd have to be barking to walk up them  . Think I'll use them for cardio and calf development when I'm cutting. If I tried to do it with pink 5k dumbbells it would kill me  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> PMSL. I live halfway up a hill, mate. Just out our back there's some steps that go to the top of the hill, must be a couple of hundred of the buggers and are really steep. They're known locally as the Silly Steps as you'd have to be barking to walk up them  . Think I'll use them for cardio and calf development when I'm cutting. If I tried to do it with pink 5k dumbbells it would kill me  .


Dont be silly, 5k would be far too much. Try the ankle weights !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Will be getting into the gym towards the end of the week and over weekend, mate. So a bit more conventional training and a little less improvised stuff hopefully.

Looks like I won't be getting my TRT levels checked until end of August so no chance of additional supplementation till September  Never mind, should be back to my best of the last few years and primed to kick on big style after that. 250lbs for Christmas, that's the target


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Will be getting into the gym towards the end of the week and over weekend, mate. So a bit more conventional training and a little less improvised stuff hopefully.
> 
> Looks like I won't be getting my TRT levels checked until end of August so no chance of additional supplementation till September  Never mind, should be back to my best of the last few years and primed to kick on big style after that. 250lbs for Christmas, that's the target


good man mingster, nothing beats a good target to go after...by the way, i could literally kill you for positng that pic, my craving for potatoes is going through the roof


----------



## Redbeard85

Got to say mate, your some f**king size for a near 50year old!! A great inspiration to all, and how you get on with it. I'm definatly gonna have a skinny day today, lol!!! Sorry to hear about your troubles, but you've certainly done well around that...keep up the hard work, and look forward to you getting yourself up on stage...that is also my aim


----------



## Tassotti

Hey Ming..

I reckon once you've decided which show you're gonna do, and when it's getting close to cutting time, you should create a new journal in 'Competitive Journals'

You'll then get some of the pros offering advice on diet and other stuff


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Hey Ming..
> 
> I reckon once you've decided which show you're gonna do, and when it's getting close to cutting time, you should create a new journal in 'Competitive Journals'
> 
> You'll then get some of the pros offering advice on diet and other stuff


And let us know so we can cheer you on mate....

I will travel to see it..


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hey Ming..
> 
> I reckon once you've decided which show you're gonna do, and when it's getting close to cutting time, you should create a new journal in 'Competitive Journals'
> 
> You'll then get some of the pros offering advice on diet and other stuff


Top plan, mate. Hope I can get into some sort of acceptable condition.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> And let us know so we can cheer you on mate....
> 
> I will travel to see it..


Thank you mate. I'll need somebody to pour drink down my throat because, as you have so accurately mentioned, I'll be sh1tting myself beforehand. I would definitely have the worst posing ever seen. I think a supportive chant of 'Meathead. Meathead.' would settle me down no end :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Top plan, mate. Hope I can get into some sort of acceptable condition.


mate...you've got plentiful muscle there....a bit of the correct diet to show it off to it's fullest and you will cream the competition


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Top plan, mate. Hope I can get into some sort of acceptable condition.


Your in " acceptable " condition now !


----------



## Redbeard85

I agree with the acceptable condition!! You have to smash your mirror and buy a new one mate!!


----------



## Mingster

Thanks to you all. It's humbling to have such fantastic support :bounce: . How can I fail with you all driving me on. I usually am a positive, confident type but let me get a months solid training under my belt to get me back on track and I'll feel a lot better. Have been told my MRI scan will be sometime the week of my birthday in mid-August so getting that out of the way will be a weight of my, and my missus's, mind. Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Thanks to you all. It's humbling to have such fantastic support :bounce: . How can I fail with you all driving me on. I usually am a positive, confident type but let me get a months solid training under my belt to get me back on track and I'll feel a lot better. Have been told my MRI scan will be sometime the week of my birthday in mid-August so getting that out of the way will be a weight of my, and my missus's, mind. Thanks again :thumb:


if ever there was a plug for a birthday!!!agree with above, your in tip top shape, something i aspire to be when im older, hope everything goes well with the scan


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> if ever there was a plug for a birthday!!!agree with above, your in tip top shape, something i aspire to be when im older, hope everything goes well with the scan


PMSL. Didn't mean it like that. It's just the missus has loads of surprise stuff planned and it would be typical if going into hospital scuppers it for her. Not that bothered myself. Get about 3 cards usually and that's if one of the bairns remembers


----------



## Tassotti

50 is the new 40


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> 50 is the new 40


I don't feel 50 in my head, so that's what matters to me


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I don't feel 50 in my head, so that's what matters to me


Yep indeed 50 is the new 40 ....


----------



## Tassotti

what's that saying...'you're only as old as the woman you feel' .... 21 again !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Thanks to you all. It's humbling to have such fantastic support :bounce: . How can I fail with you all driving me on. I usually am a positive, confident type but let me get a months solid training under my belt to get me back on track and I'll feel a lot better. Have been told my MRI scan will be sometime the week of my birthday in mid-August so getting that out of the way will be a weight of my, and my missus's, mind. Thanks again :thumb:


all the best for your scan buddy


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> all the best for your scan buddy


Cheers, mate  .


----------



## paul81

will you actually fit on the machine? 

or will you use some sort of enlarged veterinary type machine like what they would use on gorillas or something :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Sh*t my legs are aching today....

Chest and Tri's today. First session in the gym.

Db Flat Presses x3 sets @10 reps.

Flat Flyes x2 sets @15 reps.

Dips x3 sets @15 reps.

Db Tri Press x3 sets @20/15/14 reps.

Pressdowns x1 set rest/pause @50 reps.

Felt really weak at the start of this session but grew stronger as I went on probably as my Tri's are a strong bodypart. Felt well knackered and much happier by the end of workout.

Have been eating for England this week. Well chuffed with that aspect of training


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> will you actually fit on the machine?
> 
> or will you use some sort of enlarged veterinary type machine like what they would use on gorillas or something :laugh:


Cheeky b*gger. Actually I've been in one before. Had an MRI when my back was busted a few years back. Fitted into the normal one but must admit it was a tight squeeze :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Funnily enough, I felt the same today mate...got on to fly's and hammered them better then bench and incline...I just don't want to know what your weights were either...I want to think you lifted lighter so I feel better, lol!! And also hope everything goes well with the scan bud


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> will you actually fit on the machine?
> 
> or will you use some sort of enlarged veterinary type machine like what they would use on gorillas or something :laugh:





Mingster said:


> Cheeky b*gger. Actually I've been in one before. Had an MRI when my back was busted a few years back. Fitted into the normal one but must admit it was a tight squeeze :lol:


Just call Paul 'titch' in future ... that will shut him up!


----------



## paul81

Greshie said:


> Just call Paul 'titch' in future ... that will shut him up!


ahh the 'old' jokes are the best eh G


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Funnily enough, I felt the same today mate...got on to fly's and hammered them better then bench and incline...I just don't want to know what your weights were either...I want to think you lifted lighter so I feel better, lol!! And also hope everything goes well with the scan bud


Cheers Lee.


----------



## Mingster

Should have the diet sorted for next week. Have been following it pretty closely this week - a little less as I'm not training with full intensity just yet - and have found it do-able  . I was originally aiming at something like a 360/500/120 protein/carbs/fats split but, after weighing and measuring everything, I have found I've been eating a little more protein than I thought :whistling: . So now I'm looking at more of a 400/400/150 split or thereabouts.

Any thoughts?


----------



## paul81

Bat fastard?


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> Bat fastard?


I like food. I eat nothing else  Mostly


----------



## Mingster

Cracking session of Back and Biceps at the gym today. I always enjoy back sessions and today's felt like the first 'proper' workout since I started back.

Bent Rows 2x warm-ups 1 set to failure + partials

Close Grip Pulldowns 2x warm-up 1 set to failure + partials

Low Pulley Row 1x warm-up 1 set to failure + partials

Dumbell Curls 2 sets @ 10 reps

Hammer Curls 2 sets @10 reps

Preacher Curls 1 set @ 20 reps

Top session, really enjoyed pushing myself that bit harder today with the first hint of my favoured high intensity training. Had a good bit banter with the fella's afterwards too. Good stuff  .


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Should have the diet sorted for next week. Have been following it pretty closely this week - a little less as I'm not training with full intensity just yet - and have found it do-able  . I was originally aiming at something like a 360/500/120 protein/carbs/fats split but, after weighing and measuring everything, I have found I've been eating a little more protein than I thought :whistling: . So now I'm looking at more of a 400/400/150 split or thereabouts.
> 
> Any thoughts?


sounds good i reckon, wouldnt worry aout wether your getting diet completely spot on just yet, you goina post at some stage what it is your eating


----------



## Mingster

Thursday my diet went as follows:

Meal 1

60g whey, 50g maltodextrin, 5 weetabix, pint of 1% milk, 150g natural yoghurt, evoo, honey.

Meal 2

4 eggs, banana, peanut butter, rye bread.

Meal 3

250g chicken, 150g rice, sweetcorn, sunflower seeds.

Meal 4

250g mince, 150g rice, kidney beans.

Meal 5 Pint 1% milk. CPN Flapjack.

Train.

Meal 6

60g whey, 50g maltodextrin.

Meal 7

250g fish, 2 slices wholemeal bread.

Meal 8

200g cottage cheese, half pint 1% milk.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Thursday my diet went as follows:
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> 60g whey, 50g maltodextrin, 5 weetabix, pint of 1% milk, 150g natural yoghurt, evoo, honey.
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> 4 eggs, banana, peanut butter, rye bread.
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> 250g chicken, 150g rice, sweetcorn, sunflower seeds.
> 
> Meal 4
> 
> 250g mince, 150g rice, kidney beans.
> 
> Meal 5 Pint 1% milk. CPN Flapjack.
> 
> Train.
> 
> 60g whey, 50g maltodextrin.
> 
> Meal 7
> 
> 250g fish, 2 slices wholemeal bread.
> 
> Meal 8
> 
> 200g cottage cheese, half pint 1% milk.


All l have out of that lot is the bloody mince !


----------



## Mingster

After your holidays, mate. You can have it all and more  .


----------



## barsnack

diet looks good, never really thought of Maltodextrin til i seen your diet and think i might have to give it an add at some stage, ya see you pick up something new everyday, also good to see your not relying on shakes, something ive learned past few months


----------



## Mingster

I always have one with breakfast and one after training. So just the one on none training days.


----------



## Mingster

Blasted legs today  . I like training legs. And back. Must be the powerlifting background. A workmate asked if he could train with me today and though I'm not a huge fan of training partners I enjoyed the session. Not as much as I will enjoy watching him limp about in a day or two  .

45% Leg Press x5 @ 10 reps heavy.

45% Leg Press Close Foot Position x2 @15-20 reps.

Leg Curls x3 @ 12 reps.

Calf Raises x3 heavy to failure.

3 sets of Calf Raises to failure may seem a little excessive but I like excessive when it comes to calf training. I do light bodyweight raises between sets to avoid seizing up and just go till I can't move the stack then repeat. 5 minutes of agony and they're done. I do the same with seated raises but the gym hasn't got one of these at the minute.

Anyway, top session. Very pleased  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

good sesh m8 

hope your buddy feels mashed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Blasted legs today  . I like training legs. And back. Must be the powerlifting background. A workmate asked if he could train with me today and though I'm not a huge fan of training partners I enjoyed the session. Not as much as I will enjoys watching him limp about in a day or two  .
> 
> 45% Leg Press x5 @ 10 reps heavy.
> 
> 45% Leg Press Close Foot Position x2 @15-20 reps.
> 
> Leg Curls x3 @ 12 reps.
> 
> Calf Raises x3 heavy to failure.
> 
> 3 sets of Calf Raises to failure may seem a little excessive but I like excessive when it comes to calf training. I do light bodyweight raises between sets to avoid seizing up and just go till I can move the stack then repeat. 5 minutes of agony and they're done. I do the same with seated raises but the gym hasn't got one of these at the minute.
> 
> Anyway, top session. Very pleased  .


Ditto, legs and back my favourite.

Show us the weights you girl!


----------



## Milky

Would like to do a few training sessions with you mate, legs especially...


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> good sesh m8
> 
> hope your buddy feels mashed


LOL. Yep. My whole body feels mashed mate. A good feeling. First week back in a gym is mostly to blame. My target is to still have this feeling in all the weeks and months to come. Really want to push myself hard  .


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Ditto, legs and back my favourite.
> 
> Show us the weights you girl!


Not really sure of the weights mate. LOL. Honest. First gym sessions this week so have been sticking pins in stacks and testing the water so to speak. I'll get more scientific as I progress. Had 7 plates either side of the 45%.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Would like to do a few training sessions with you mate, legs especially...


Really look forward to this mate. If I ever travel over to your neck of the woods I will let you know  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I do the same with seated raises but the gym hasn't got one of these at the minute.


I used to have to improvise using the smith machine a bench and a plank of wood to raise my feet off the floor,not conventional like but kinda did the trick lol



Milky said:


> Would like to do a few training sessions with you mate, legs especially...


Mate,embarrassing pensioners is a bit cruel dont you think? lol


----------



## Milky

RJ68 said:


> I used to have to improvise using the smith machine a bench and a plank of wood to raise my feet off the floor,not conventional like but kinda did the trick lol
> 
> Mate,embarrassing pensioners is a bit cruel dont you think? lol


Fu*k me your right l'm not having him show me and my chicken legs up !!

Scrub that post.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. My legs are absolutely f**ked today  . Hobbling round like a pensioner I can tell you. Haven't seen my training partner but I will be disappointed if he's not bedridden  . Happy days.


----------



## Mingster

Been to the dentist today to have a tooth pulled but got a reprieve  . Going to celebrate shortly with a very large pizza  .


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> LOL. My legs are absolutely f**ked today  . Hobbling round like a pensioner I can tell you. Haven't seen my training partner but I will be disappointed if he's not bedridden  . Happy days.


I find going to the loo a killer mate, getting off it is like torture....!


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I find going to the loo a killer mate, getting off it is like torture....!


Tell me about it. Was nearly late for work this morning it took so long to get to my feet after morning constitutional  .


----------



## Mingster

Shoulders today and another good session.

Same exercises and weights as last week but I feel that I am settling into the 'groove' so to speak. Much easier this week and upped the reps slightly on all exercises. Am really feeling I am getting back into training now and reckon that in another four weeks or so I will be at the stage where I'll be looking to start adding some 'assistance' to my programme  .

Arnold Press x3 sets

Shrugs x3 sets

Rear Laterals x2 sets

Side Laterals x1 set

Bench Shrugs x1 set.


----------



## Milky

I am struggling tonight mate, knackered from work and not long got in TBH


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I am struggling tonight mate, knackered from work and not long got in TBH


Take a rest if you need it mate. I'm frazzled at the minute myself and am planning 2 whole days rest before training back on friday. No need to feel guilty, look on it as growth time.


----------



## retro-mental

I am having the week off. This is due to feeling like i am getting a summer cold, too much work to do and away on friday for a weekend festival then back on it by tuesday at the latest !!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I am having the week off. This is due to feeling like i am getting a summer cold, too much work to do and away on friday for a weekend festival then back on it by tuesday at the latest !!!!


Enjoy the break, mate. I'm having a couple of days rest cos my body needs it, plus I'm planning on training on most days this weekend so resting up for that, too. What festival are you going to?


----------



## retro-mental

Its just a little one called farmfest

Bit of a dance festival so treating it as my cardio session !!!!


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Enjoy the break, mate. I'm having a couple of days rest cos my body needs it, plus I'm planning on training on most days this weekend so resting up for that, too. What festival are you going to?


not impressed, your having a REST...did clark kent ever say 'sorry cant tun into superman today, hes knackered'


----------



## Mingster

PMSL. Pics. I insist on pics.

Getting a bit long in the tooth for festivals these days. I like my comforts. Did go to see Kings of Leon the other week - pretty poor imo - and have tickets for Rammstein in the new year - can't wait. Will see what crops up concert wise in the meantime  .


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> not impressed, your having a REST...did clark kent ever say 'sorry cant tun into superman today, hes knackered'


Don't compare me with that Superman pussy. Rest = growth. No workout = 40 mins more eating time. Will be doing a bit of core work and might throw an anvil or two at random passer-bys if I feel the need  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> might throw an anvil or two at random passer-bys if I feel the need  .


Will you be wearing your battle gear while doing this?:laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

Never too old for a festival. Just fill yourself with drugs and booze and you feel young again !!!!

Its mainly DJ's but i am always up for prodigy or chemical brothers, See kings of leon few years back and was not impressed at all, They used to be good when they had long hair and beards with a gritting style but there to clean and moistered now

Rammstein will rock with the fire show alone !!!!

Bars did you never see Superman has a long weekend film ?


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Will you be wearing your battle gear while doing this?:laugh:


Of course. Do you wear swimwear when swimming?  My chain mail hauberk weighs about 35lbs alone so just walking about in that is a workout in itself.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Of course. Do you wear swimwear when swimming?  My chain mail hauberk weighs about 35lbs alone so just walking about in that is a workout in itself.


Yes a wetsuit and arm bands..its a good look:laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

I once bought a leather, studded and chain gladiator skirt type thing. I put it on in the bath room with nothing else on and went into the bedroom and said to the misses I AM MAXIMUSS

About 10 minutes later when she had stopped crying with laughter i took it off !!!!


----------



## Rob68

Is it only recently that you have started training split days rather than compound training and how are you finding it enjoying it or you still prefer the compund stuff?


----------



## barsnack

retro-mental said:


> Never too old for a festival. Just fill yourself with drugs and booze and you feel young again !!!!
> 
> Its mainly DJ's but i am always up for prodigy or chemical brothers, See kings of leon few years back and was not impressed at all, They used to be good when they had long hair and beards with a gritting style but there to clean and moistered now
> 
> Rammstein will rock with the fire show alone !!!!
> 
> Bars did you never see Superman has a long weekend film ?


oh yeah i did 'weekend at bernie's' it was called


----------



## retro-mental

Nah it was called the long good friday staring bob hoskins as superman

The rest done him good as he was kicking ass but the film only centred around the friday as sat sun and mon were to violent

Thants what happens with a rest !!!!


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Is it only recently that you have started training split days rather than compound training and how are you finding it enjoying it or you still prefer the compund stuff?


Been training like this for quite some time. Had disc issues 3 years ago and haven't meaningfully deadlifted or squatted since. Don't bench much these days either. I like this type of training now. Still go heavy on military press, leg press, rows and such but higher reps on all others. Age catching up methinks  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Been training like this for quite some time. Had disc issues 3 years ago and haven't meaningfully deadlifted or squatted since. Don't bench much these days either. I like this type of training now. Still go heavy on military press, leg press, rows and such but higher reps on all others. Age catching up methinks  .


Ahh right i got ya....

Unfortunately i aint buying that age rubbish from you after the base youve already got:sneaky2::laugh:


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Ahh right i got ya....
> 
> Unfortunately i aint buying that age rubbish from you after the base youve already got:sneaky2::laugh:


LOL. I'm also hoping that the coming to an end of my 7 year natty scum sabbatical may push things along a bit, too  :innocent:


----------



## Joe1961

Just spent some time and read this thread, and I am glad I have, its a cracker Ming, thanks for sharing it pal, and good luck with all the things you want to achieve mate, Keep the 50s club going pal, your doing really well/

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Just spent some time and read this thread, and I am glad I have, its a cracker Ming, thanks for sharing it pal, and good luck with all the things you want to achieve mate, Keep the 50s club going pal, your doing really well/
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe. All the best to you.


----------



## Mingster

Back and biceps today. Another good workout although gym was a bit busy for my liking today - lots of people getting pumped up for Friday night out no doubt  . Had to wait a couple of times for machines but not too bad and I put any frustration into some super-intense working sets complete with much grunting and aggressive expressions  .

Bent rows x4 sets

Close Grip Pulldowns x3 sets

Low Pulley Rows x 2 sets

Dumbbell Curls x2 sets

Hammer Curls x2 sets

Preacher Curls x1 set.

All the above include warm-ups with one working set to failure per exercise. All exercises showing a small increase in weight on last weeks effort. Not sure how heavy plates are on machines but working sets fail around 8-10 reps with a couple of partials thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Tassotti

Ahhhh..Pumping up those disco-muscles for tonight Ming?


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Not at all mate. Nice night in with the missus and a large chinese meal is the plan for tonight. Never been much for disco's, although I did take a nice young lady to see Saturday Night Fever at the pics when it first came out  . I've never been able to sing, dance or whistle. My skills lie in other areas  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I can't sing or dance but I can make romance, YEAH!


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> I can't sing or dance but I can make romance, YEAH!


Speaking of which, the TRT has definitely kicked in now. My friskiness factor has increased in a most pleasing manner  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Speaking of which, the TRT has definitely kicked in now. My friskiness factor has increased in a most pleasing manner  .


You are never too old .....


----------



## Redbeard85

Fridays are always like that mate...getting the pump for the night out, lol!!...unlike me, the 26yo, that right now is sitting in the house making chicken chassaur...great that the weights are increasing bro!! Now...pics!!lol!!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> You are never too old .....


Damned right, Greshie. Growing old in a conventional manner is not an option.


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Fridays are always like that mate...getting the pump for the night out, lol!!...unlike me, the 26yo, that right now is sitting in the house making chicken chassaur...great that the weights are increasing bro!! Now...pics!!lol!!


Nights out on the ale are over-rated mate. You're not missing out on much more than a empty wallet  . Pics!! I haven't even weighed myself since I started this journal. It's a bit early to see any changes, apart from getting a bit fatter maybe  . I'll post plenty of pics as things progress, but as I say early days.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> *Nights out on the ale are over-rated mate. You're not missing out on much more than a empty wallet *  . Pics!! I haven't even weighed myself since I started this journal. It's a bit early to see any changes, apart from getting a bit fatter maybe  . I'll post plenty of pics as things progress, but as I say early days.


I suspect when you are in your twenties you may see things slightly differently, but once you have to pay a mortgage/rent and bills etc and also start enjoying seeing Saturday and Sunday mornings as well as the afternoons , then going out of a night loses it's appeal....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I suspect when you are in your twenties you may see things slightly differently, but once you have to pay a mortgage/rent and bills etc and also start enjoying seeing Saturday and Sunday mornings as well as the afternoons , then going out of a night loses it's appeal....


Very true, mate. I used to enjoy a night out until I hit 40ish. Then my ability to recover took a nosedive and I began to get less tolerant with crowded pubs, queue's at bars, having to stand up all night, and annoying young oiks towards whom I felt an overpowering urge to bosh in the nose  .


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, thats fair enough...last time I was out with the missus I sent her to get money (with my bank card)...came back with card, but no money!! my nights seem to get dearer, lol. I look forward to seeing your progression, mind to do the before and after...and it seems you'd better stay in on weekends...you'd start a riot mate


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Very true, mate. I used to enjoy a night out until I hit 40ish. Then my ability to recover took a nosedive and I began to get less tolerant with crowded pubs, queue's at bars, having to stand up all night, and annoying young oiks towards whom I felt an overpowering urge to bosh in the nose  .


Yep sums it up very nicely!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back and biceps today. Another good workout although gym was a bit busy for my liking today - lots of people getting pumped up for Friday night out no doubt  . Had to wait a couple of times for machines but not too bad and I put any frustration into some super-intense working sets complete with much grunting and aggressive expressions  .
> 
> Bent rows x4 sets
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns x3 sets
> 
> Low Pulley Rows x 2 sets
> 
> Dumbbell Curls x2 sets
> 
> Hammer Curls x2 sets
> 
> Preacher Curls x1 set.
> 
> All the above include warm-ups with one working set to failure per exercise. All exercises showing a small increase in weight on last weeks effort. Not sure how heavy plates are on machines but working sets fail around 8-10 reps with a couple of partials thrown in for good measure.


Sounds like your getting back into this weights malarky and enjoying yourself


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Sounds like your getting back into this weights malarky and enjoying yourself


I am mate. Really enjoying myself. Just want to get a few medical issues sorted then really get stuck in  .


----------



## paul81

there wont be no medical who-ha that'll be able to hold you back chap, muscle over matter, simple as that


----------



## Mingster

Weighed myself today. Two weeks back training and two pounds gained. 231 pounds. Heading in the right direction  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Weighed myself today. Two weeks back training and two pounds gained. 231 pounds. Heading in the right direction  .


That's good , nice and steady.....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That's good , nice and steady.....


Yes, mate. I'm in no great hurry. A pound a week till New Year would be great, but we'll see how it goes. It won't be for lack of food. Just got back from weekly shop with large quantities of eggs, cottage cheese, natural yoghurt, honey, veggies and banana's. I've got a deal with my local butcher for meat so will be visiting him next week  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I'm in no great hurry. A pound a week till New Year would be great, but we'll see how it goes. It won't be for lack of food. Just got back from weekly shop with large quantities of eggs, cottage cheese, natural yoghurt, honey, veggies and banana's. I've got a deal with my local butcher for meat so will be visiting him next week  .


what deal you got?


----------



## Rob68

JPaycheck said:


> what deal you got?


Im guessing it will be meat in exchange for cash,but dont quote me on that:rolleyes:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

RJ68 said:


> Im guessing it will be meat in exchange for cash,but dont quote me on that:rolleyes:


Really? REALLY? REALLY!


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> what deal you got?


How do I know that you're not one of my neighbours and might get a better deal?  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> How do I know that you're not one of my neighbours and might get a better deal?  .


haha I actually live in your basement mate.


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Really? REALLY? REALLY!


I know I live in the back of beyond but we've progressed from the coloured beads days. A nice otter skin goes a long way though  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> How do I know that you're not one of my neighbours and might get a better deal?  .


Dont tell him ming he after your secrets,not content with winning supps for member of the month the cnut...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> haha I actually live in your basement mate.


You hanging on a hook then? Er...only joking, sorta...


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Dont tell him ming he after your secrets,not content with winning supps for member of the month the cnut...:laugh:


Yeah, he's after an edge in our competition. The one I'm winning 1-0  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

RJ68 said:


> Dont tell him ming he after your secrets,not content with winning supps for member of the month the cnut...:laugh:


haha I ain't won anything mate!



Mingster said:


> You hanging on a hook then? Er...only joking, sorta...


haha I'm hanging onto the hope you will come down here wearing nothing but a dishcloth


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yeah, he's after an edge in our competition. The one I'm winning 1-0  .


2-0 now by the sounds of your butchers deal:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> haha I ain't won anything mate!
> 
> haha I'm hanging onto the hope you will come down here wearing nothing but a dishcloth


HaHa. The dance of the seven dishcloths is a local tradition hereabouts every Spring Festival  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Yeah, he's after an edge in our competition. The one I'm winning 1-0  .


haha just you wait cowboy, your going down.....on me, while I gloat like a pig that was first to the troff


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> HaHa. The dance of the seven dishcloths is a local tradition hereabouts every Spring Festival  .


You a Morris Dancer then?


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> haha just you wait cowboy, your going down.....on me, while I gloat like a pig that was first to the troff


 PMSL. You'll never get near me, mate. You can't get within 5 miles of my village without the scarecrows telling me  .


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> You a Morris Dancer then?


For the women!!!! Real men don't dance. We whittle bone  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> PMSL. You'll never get near me, mate. You can't get within 5 miles of my village without the scarecrows telling me  .


  Fortunalty I am the Crow!


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Fortunalty I am the Crow!


That's good cos I like crows. Never seen a 120 kilo one though  .

Edit: 119 kilo's.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> That's good cos I like crows. Never seen a 120 kilo one though  .
> 
> Edit: 119 kilo's.


hahaha beautiful, i'm gonna rep ya for that.


----------



## Mingster

By the way I get 5 kilo's of plump, fresh chicken breasts for 20 quid, and various discounts on ribeye steaks, lean mince, steak and kidney and lambs liver yum yum  .


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> By the way I get 5 kilo's of plump, fresh chicken breasts for 20 quid, and various discounts on ribeye steaks, lean mince, steak and kidney and lambs liver yum yum  .


Cant beat a bargain mate !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> By the way I get 5 kilo's of plump, fresh chicken breasts for 20 quid, and various discounts on ribeye steaks, lean mince, steak and kidney and lambs liver yum yum  .


Nice, how did ya manage it?


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Nice, how did ya manage it?


Dunno really. I asked him the first time and he said his prices were as cheap as he could manage. I collared him again a couple of weeks later and he agreed to 4 kilo's for 20 quid. Then the last twice I've been in he's gave me 5 kilo's - don't know why but am not arguing. He must have done some research about me  as he's not a local - only been here 15 years :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Local shops for local people .... very Compton Vasey .......


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Local shops for local people .... very Compton Vasey .......


Hey, steady on Greshie. I got married up your way. Spent a short honeymoon in a log cabin and the caretaker fella was straight out of The Shining  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Hey, steady on Greshie. I got married up your way. Spent a short honeymoon in a log cabin and the caretaker fella was straight out of The Shining  .


Hmmm oh yes .... some pretty strange inbreeding goes on up here ......


----------



## Rob68

Now that you have gone back to a gym are you still planning to build your home gym?


----------



## Mingster

Oh yes, indeed I am  . Things have been on hold of late because of the other stuff going on, but the plan now is to level everything out back and erect a prefab concrete outhouse which will serve as the gym. This looks much better than it sounds. I'm not technical enough to post links but if you google 'concrete shed'  you might come up with something similar. You can get them in all sizes with 2 foot increments so I'm looking at around 16ft x 12ft or thereabouts.

Quick to put up and little planning permission required. I've got an energetic local youngster to knock everything down and cart it away so nearly sorted  .


----------



## Rob68

Yep i think ive seen a concrete shed before :lol: you any idea of what your putting in there? dont say weights pmsl

I do think your telling fibs though.....energetic youngster???? really??? these days:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Yep i think ive seen a concrete shed before :lol: you any idea of what your putting in there? dont say weights pmsl
> 
> I do think your telling fibs though.....energetic youngster???? really??? these days:laugh:


I want a power rack and bench, a 45% leg press and a seated calf machine. And all the cardio stuff belonging to the missus. And a punchbag I paid a quid for at a boot sale  .

The 'energetic youngster' is the intended of my missus' middle daughter and has just got her pregnant! He can expect many years of low paid hard labour as his penance :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

RJ68 said:


> Yep i think ive seen a concrete shed before :lol: you any idea of what your putting in there? dont say weights pmsl
> 
> I do think your telling fibs though.....energetic youngster???? really??? these days:laugh:


Ming is just going to give the existing structure a little 'push' with one of those arms of his and the whole lot will collapse like a pack of cards ... either that or he has hired Uhan to do the job for him!

ps Ming , I hope the new shed will be well insulated, otherwise it will get a bit chilly in winter, but 16x12 sounds a decent sized space and I look forward to hearing about the equipment you are going to have


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I want a power rack and bench, a 45% leg press and a seated calf machine. And all the cardio stuff belonging to the missus. And a punchbag I paid a quid for at a boot sale  .
> 
> The 'energetic youngster' is the intended of my missus' middle daughter and has just got her pregnant! He can expect many years of low paid hard labour as his penance :lol: :lol:


Ah! questions answered


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I want a power rack and bench, a 45% leg press and a seated calf machine. And all the cardio stuff belonging to the missus. And a punchbag I paid a quid for at a boot sale  .
> 
> The 'energetic youngster' is the intended of my missus' middle daughter and has just got her pregnant! He can expect many years of low paid hard labour as his penance :lol: :lol:


Pmsl im liking the punchbag carboot buy,no power racks or leg press for a quid then? lol

Oooooh poor energetic youngster ,does he know what he`s let himself in for? :lol:

Does that mean we have to congratulate you on being a grandad to be?:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> ps Ming , I hope the new shed will be well insulated, otherwise it will get a bit chilly in winter,


As if,he`s from the north east they wear vests in winter:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ming is just going to give the existing structure a little 'push' with one of those arms of his and the whole lot will collapse like a pack of cards ... either that or he has hired Uhan to do the job for him!
> 
> ps Ming , I hope the new shed will be well insulated, otherwise it will get a bit chilly in winter, but 16x12 sounds a decent sized space and I look forward to hearing about the equipment you are going to have


LOL. I am quite good at breaking things  Furniture mostly. But I've been told I've done enough work on the house so have to pay somebody else to do their bit. I will be supervising closely, however.

I'll wrap up Greshie. And exercise vigorously to keep warm. An oil filled radiator may also be a sensible addition  .


----------



## Greshie

RJ68 said:


> As if,he`s from the north east they wear vests in winter:laugh:
> 
> No! they wear vests all year round... in winter they get sown into them with a layer of goose fat! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> As if,he`s from the north east they wear vests in winter:laugh:


Only when we're visiting the in-laws for Sunday dinner.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. I am quite good at breaking things  Furniture mostly. But I've been told I've done enough work on the house so have to pay somebody else to do their bit. I will be supervising closely, however.
> 
> I'll wrap up Greshie. And exercise vigorously to keep warm. *An oil filled radiator may also be a sensible addition *  .


Yes I have an electric heater , switch it on for the first 5 -10 mins then the garage is warm enough...


----------



## Mingster

No way am I a Grandad!!!! The missus has one grandson already. My children have been given a 'fatherly talk' on this very subject and have, so far, followed my instructions to the letter  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No way am I a Grandad!!!! The missus has one grandson already. My children have been given a 'fatherly talk' on this very subject and have, so far, followed my instructions to the letter  .


Just give them time .... I am a now a Great Uncle three times round


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No way am I a Grandad!!!! The missus has one grandson already. My children have been given a 'fatherly talk' on this very subject and have, so far, followed my instructions to the letter  .


Sounds like denial to me:laugh: so whats yours is yours and whats the missus`s is hers then? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Sounds like denial to me:laugh: so whats yours is yours and whats the missus`s is hers then? :lol:


No her money is hers and my money is hers too :no:

No denial mate. I have a daughter and two sons to carry on the Mingster Dynasty  And I will welcome grandchildren, just not quite yet, and as long as I don't have to look after them too often :innocent:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Where the devil are you based Ming?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> And I will welcome grandchildren, just not quite yet, and as long as I don't have to look after them too often :innocent:


Best get a sofa and tv in that concrete shed,well out of the way of the sh1tty nappy lark


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Where the devil are you based Ming?


In your cellar, mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> In your cellar, mate


 

Your profile says North East, i'm gonna have to google what areas that covers!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JPaycheck said:


> Your profile says North East, i'm gonna have to google what areas that covers!


Ok you could be anywhere, fcuk it!


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Ok you could be anywhere, fcuk it!


You tell me and I'll tell you


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> You tell me and I'll tell you


You tell me and i'll tell you.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I prefer to keep it quiet where i'm based, are you the same?


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> I prefer to keep it quiet where i'm based, are you the same?


I think I am at the minute. I would like to bump into you at a show or such one day though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> I think I am at the minute. I would like to bump into you at a show or such one day though.


Why just at the minute?

Yeah so would I mate!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I think I am at the minute. I would like to bump into you at a show or such one day though.


That wouldnt be to gloat over your competition would it?:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> Why just at the minute?
> 
> Yeah so would I mate!


HaHa. I have my reasons.

It's a date  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I have my reasons.
> 
> It's a date  .


hmm you intruige me!

Not even any tips on where your based?


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> That wouldnt be to gloat over your competition would it?:laugh:


I think you are a very astute fellow  .


----------



## Mingster

JPaycheck said:


> hmm you intruige me!
> 
> Not even any tips on where your based?


Haven't seen you dropping many hints as to your location lately. Or ever  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Haven't seen you dropping many hints as to your location lately. Or ever  .


BOOM!


----------



## Mingster

Right, back to the training.

Had a home workout today.Chest and Triceps.

Bench x5 sets.

Flat Flyes x3 sets.

Dumbell Tricep Press x1 set. 50 reps rest/pause.

Skulls x2 sets.

Last set of Flyes and Skulls to failure. Bench used as a pre-exhaust really as training at home. Went up to 120k. Steady away. Flyes 30k, Press 40k, Skulls 50k.

Just eaten the first two tins of tuna out of 96 tins purchased yesterday  . Yummy with a baked potato, a bit of chicken and some coleslaw  .


----------



## Greshie

Good workout ...

mmm haven't had baked tattie and tuna for ages ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good workout ...
> 
> mmm haven't had baked tattie and tuna for ages ....


Thank you, Greshie.

One of the nicer ways to enjoy tuna, I think. Heaven knows I force down enough with boiled rice at other times 

Extremely close round here at the moment. Wouldn't be surprised if we get a bit of thunder later - cue JP checking weather forcasts  . I was sweating like a horse after workout. I hope it cools down a bit tomorrow as it's leg day mg:


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Good workout ...
> 
> mmm haven't had baked tattie and tuna for ages ....


Get round to mings he got enough tuna for all of uk-m


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> Get round to mings he got enough tuna for all of uk-m


Well I did post a thread informing all members of this trove of bargain tuna.

Went back today and it had all gone.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Thank you, Greshie.
> 
> One of the nicer ways to enjoy tuna, I think. Heaven knows I force down enough with boiled rice at other times
> 
> Extremely close round here at the moment. Wouldn't be surprised if we get a bit of thunder later - cue JP checking weather forcasts  . I was sweating like a horse after workout. I hope it cools down a bit tomorrow as it's leg day mg:


Hmm same here except pasta twice a day for me and rice once . Supposed to be 21 degrees here tomorrow and raining .... been sweating buckets too in the last week , legs and chest for me tomorrow so no doubt will end up sweating some more !


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well I did post a thread informing all members of this trove of bargain tuna.
> 
> Went back today and it had all gone.


The checkout girl probably warned everyone about you lol


----------



## Mingster

RJ68 said:


> The checkout girl probably warned everyone about you lol


I think she's bought it herself and plans to lure me to her place with it :lol: :lol:

I can see me following a strategically placed trail of tuna tins and falling into her cunning trap


----------



## retro-mental

JP is based in the kitchen / gym and ming is based at the bottom of a big hill that has loads of steps

Answered i think !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Gave legs a good pounding today  .

Weather very close and no air in the gym but managed to push myself hard again so I'm pleased with the workout.

45% Leg Press 5x10 reps.

As above with close foot position 2x20 reps.

Hamstring curls x3 sets.

Calf Raises x3 sets.

Added 30k to Presses and 20k to close foot Presses. And an extra plate to Curls and Raises. Did a set of light SLDL to stretch out hams at the end.

Lost about a stone in sweat but have stuffed my face all day to compensate  .


----------



## Milky

On the subject of jacket spuds have you tried the frozen ones from Morrisons ?

Top drawer mate, 7 mins in the micro and as good as any l have tasted...£1.90 for 4...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> On the subject of jacket spuds have you tried the frozen ones from Morrisons ?
> 
> Top drawer mate, 7 mins in the micro and as good as any l have tasted...£1.90 for 4...


No, I haven't tried them, mate. If I find a Morrisons I'll give them a go.

Nice product review by the way :lol: You should be a rep for somebody


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> No, I haven't tried them, mate. If I find a Morrisons I'll give them a go.
> 
> Nice product review by the way :lol: You should be a rep for somebody


Just decent easy food mate..... taste fu**ng good as well...


----------



## Mingster

I'm partial to a baked potato or two. Don't know why I don't have them more often tbh.

I had a few problems with my digestion and such too, but I dropped pasta and oats and stick mostly to rice these days and it has improved no end. And wholemeal bread surprisingly.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I'm partial to a baked potato or two. Don't know why I don't have them more often tbh.
> 
> I had a few problems with my digestion and such too, but I dropped pasta and oats and stick mostly to rice these days and it has improved no end. And wholemeal bread surprisingly.


EXACTLY the same mate, pretty sure it was the pasta TBH...


----------



## Rob68

You not overdosed on all that tuna have you?


----------



## Mingster

I'm back!!!!

Internet blew up last Tuesday and has only just been reconnected!!!! It's still a bit ropey but fingers crossed it stays operational. I've never had so much spare time in my life  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> I'm back!!!!
> 
> Internet blew up last Tuesday and has only just been reconnected!!!! It's still a bit ropey but fingers crossed it stays operational. I've never had so much spare time in my life  .


There you are ya big ****!

Wondered why your log hadn't popped up in my subscriptions!

We all thought you'de got Tuna poisoning.


----------



## MRSTRONG

good to have you back ming :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

How does the internet blow up? :confused1:

Welcome back fella


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> There you are ya big ****!
> 
> Wondered why your log hadn't popped up in my subscriptions!
> 
> We all thought you'de got Tuna poisoning.


Why thanks...er...Warrior  . Missed you too  . It's bloody frustrating with no internet I can tell you. I8 never watch tv so finding something to do has been impossible. Plus it's rained every day  . Hoping the connection doesn't go down again. I'm running out of furniture to smash  .


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> good to have you back ming :thumb:


Cheers big fella. Liking the new avi :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers big fella. Liking the new avi :thumbup1:


thanks fella only 3 weeks til i win the comp then a 25 stone giant will be in the mirror


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'm back!!!!
> 
> Internet blew up last Tuesday and has only just been reconnected!!!! It's still a bit ropey but fingers crossed it stays operational. I've never had so much spare time in my life  .





Mingster said:


> Why thanks...er...Warrior  . Missed you too  . It's bloody frustrating with no internet I can tell you. I8 never watch tv so finding something to do has been impossible. Plus it's rained every day  . Hoping the connection doesn't go down again. I'm running out of furniture to smash  .


Urggh! it would feel like a limb amputation if my internet went down like that ... I get in to a tizz if the line is down for 5 mins!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm JP by the way!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How does the internet blow up? :confused1:
> 
> Welcome back fella


It's a technical term, mate. Wouldn't expect oldster's like yourself to understand  .

Whole area has lost phone, internet etc following lightning strike. I suspect it was really an attempted alien invasion. Inquiries are ongoing....


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm JP by the way!


I know, mate. Nobody else would call me a big **** :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> I know, mate. Nobody else would call me a big **** :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> It's a technical term, mate. Wouldn't expect oldster's like yourself to understand  .


 :cursing:

*Rob crosses fingers and hopes mings internet blows the fck up again very soon* 

:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :cursing:
> 
> *Rob crosses fingers and hopes mings internet blows the fck up again very soon*
> 
> :laugh:


It's my way of showing affection, mate. Missed you and find it difficult to express in proper manly terms  .


----------



## retro-mental

Internet blew up !!!!

What kind of excuse is that !!!! You obviously didnt try hard enough to get on UK MUSCLE now did yeah. I mean you could have hacked into the main frame from your mobile or something or moved to an area that had internet or paid for a mast to be put outside your house

The list goes on and on, not good enough !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Internet blew up !!!!
> 
> What kind of excuse is that !!!! You obviously didnt try hard enough to get on UK MUSCLE now did yeah. I mean you could have hacked into the main frame from your mobile or something or moved to an area that had internet or paid for a mast to be put outside your house
> 
> The list goes on and on, not good enough !!!!!


I barely understand my mobile mate.

I never leave my neighbourhood unless I'm invading somewhere.

I paid for a dongle and it was crap.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81

So basically ur internet blowing buggered my pc! :lol:

How's things then mingo?


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> So basically ur internet blowing buggered my pc! :lol:
> 
> How's things then mingo?


I think my internet crashed trying to contact you mate.

Things are good.

I'll post an update on training later on. I've had my MRI and am waiting for results. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> I think my internet crashed trying to contact you mate.
> 
> Thiings are good.
> 
> I'll post an update on training later on. I've had my MRI and am waiting for results. Hope all is well with you.


I'm sure I speak for us all when I say I hope the results come back in ur favour 

I'm good, trainings been a bit dodgy the last couple weeks, but back on it tomorrow trying out the wendlers routine. Think the thing I missed the most was only getting there 3 days a week

Felt kinda lazy with so many rest days, lol


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> I think my internet crashed trying to contact you mate.
> 
> Things are good.
> 
> I'll post an update on training later on. I've had my MRI and am waiting for results. Hope all is well with you.


Don't forget to add weights and FFS film it


----------



## retro-mental

Did you get music in your mri this time ?

Like paul said hope it all comes back ok. Have you gotta wait 2 weeks ?

I phoned a consultant the next day after mine and they had the results but they told me it would be 2 weeks !!!!


----------



## paul81

Tassotti said:


> Don't forget to add weights and FFS film it


Good to see you haven't changed tass! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Not going to go into the gory details of every workout, save to say in the eight days I've been 'missing' I've trained my whole body once.

Shoulders - decent workout. Strength slowly returning but not making the progress I am in other areas.

Back & Bi's - top workout. Really progressing nicely here. Very pleased.

Chest & Tri's - good workout. Moving along nicely, especially Tri's.

Legs - trained today - quality session. Weights flying up and legs responding well. New trousers required  .

All in all very pleased with the way things are going. Strength is going up nicely and getting lots of good aches/doms. No injuries as yet, touch wood. Only down side is that I've smoothed out a bit. I'm eating clean and am natty save for the prescribed TRT dose so I'm thinking water retention from my other prescription meds, maybe? Ah, well. I am bulking after all. I'll push on and see  .


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Did you get music in your mri this time ?
> 
> Like paul said hope it all comes back ok. Have you gotta wait 2 weeks ?
> 
> I phoned a consultant the next day after mine and they had the results but they told me it would be 2 weeks !!!!


Yes, mate. I had music  and they strapped my head in to keep it still. They did one scan as normal, then another with some dye stuff pumped into me. They did say 2 weeks but the secretary said more like a few days but still waiting for letter as phones have been down here the last week.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I had music  and they strapped my head in to keep it still. They did one scan as normal, then another with some dye stuff pumped into me. They did say 2 weeks but the secretary said more like a few days but still waiting for letter as phones have been down here the last week.


Sounds scary stuff to me ming,IF there is something do you know what kind of treatment you will have to undertake?

Hoping this isnt the case and you be ok:thumb:

On to more serious business though have you any idea of what show your going to aiming for?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Sounds scary stuff to me ming,IF there is something do you know what kind of treatment you will have to undertake?
> 
> Hoping this isnt the case and you be ok:thumb:
> 
> On to more serious business though have you any idea of what show your going to aiming for?


I do have an idea what surgery would be required but I'm thinking positive and am not expecting to need this. If I don't need it I haven't a clue what will happen next as the medical bods seem to think there's no other likely outcome. Still waiting for the results I was promised for Saturday so a phone call will be made tomorrow.

Yes, I have a good idea what show I'm targeting but will be keeping this under wraps for now. Wouldn't be wanting to give The Ultimate Warrior any hints as to my location now would we  .


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Wouldn't be wanting to give The Ultimate Warrior any hints as to my location now would we  .


i'm sure he'd be fine, all he'd want would be to apply the fake tan, help you squeeeeeeeeze into the tightest pair of pants available, and tweek your nipples so they were oh so pert :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> i'm sure he'd be fine, all he'd want would be to apply the fake tan, help you squeeeeeeeeze into the tightest pair of pants available, and tweek your nipples so they were oh so pert :lol: :lol:


Oh, I'll definitely have him oil me up backstage and so on. Just don't want him using me as one of his crazed experiments just yet  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Oh, I'll definitely have him *oil me up backstage* and so on. Just don't want him using me as one of his crazed experiments just yet  .


Didnt know that was how you rolled ming


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Didnt know that was how you rolled ming


I roll like a square mate  . I struggle to scratch the back of my neck so who better to oil me up?


----------



## Mingster

Finally got my results back. A letter waiting for me when I came in from work tonight. No operation required :beer: at least not at present. They seem to think it can be managed with meds so who am I to argue :bounce: Massive relief, I must say, as I have been getting a tad stressed the last few days. Missus is made up so all good  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

good news m8 pleased for ya :beer:


----------



## Greshie

Excellent news  you can forge ahead now and show these youngsters how it's done !


----------



## Redbeard85

Great dude...time for you to breath...excellent news!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I struggle to scratch the back of my neck


Damn... you big fcker :ban: :lol: .....

Great news on your results:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Thanks guys. Funny thing is I feel really sh1tty at min. I think the release of stress has knocked me sideways a bit  . Guess it will take a couple of days to sink in fully. Hahahahahahaha laughing manically with glee  Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Thanks guys. Funny thing is I feel really sh1tty at min. I think the release of stress has knocked me sideways a bit  . Guess it will take a couple of days to sink in fully. Hahahahahahaha laughing manically with glee  Thanks again :thumb:


maybe you should don your battle attire and do some lunges down the street whacking your shield with your sword shouting viking power .... maybe ask your mrs to film it too for tass :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Thanks guys. Funny thing is I feel really sh1tty at min. I think the release of stress has knocked me sideways a bit  . Guess it will take a couple of days to sink in fully. Hahahahahahaha laughing manically with glee  Thanks again :thumb:


Have already been necking the meds?:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

The only downside is that the endo isn't going to review my TRT for three months. This is going to seriously hinder any extra 'self-prescription' I had in mind in case I screw my levels up prior to this review :confused1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Spot on mate, i'm made up for ya, really am.


----------



## Tassotti

Great news Ming


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The only downside is that the endo isn't going to review my TRT for three months. This is going to seriously hinder any extra 'self-prescription' I had in mind in case I screw my levels up prior to this review :confused1:


 Are you in any urgency to do a show i know you set a goal for it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> The only downside is that the endo isn't going to review my TRT for three months. This is going to seriously hinder any extra 'self-prescription' I had in mind in case I screw my levels up prior to this review :confused1:


3 months will fly m8


----------



## Mingster

Yep, you're right. If I have to wait another 6 months or even a year it's not the end of the world. Not after waiting 50 years  . I'll just have to be sensible - boo hiss - and all that, but I intend to carry on as I intended - minus extra meds - and see how things go. You never know till you try  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

although bit of prop will be in and out quick enough


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yep, you're right. If I have to wait another 6 months or even a year it's not the end of the world. Not after waiting 50 years  . I'll just have to be sensible - boo hiss - and all that, but I intend to carry on as I intended - minus extra meds - and see how things go. You never know till you try  .


You do know your gonna get raped by the ultimate warrior as he will see this as 1-1 :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Rob68 said:


> You do know your gonna get raped by the ultimate warrior as he will see this as 1-1 :lol:


When I saw "i'll just have to be sensible" I knew it was 1-1. Infact I might just jab 3g of smack right now to celebrate


----------



## Rob68

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> When I saw "i'll just have to be sensible" I knew it was 1-1. Infact I might just jab 3g of smack right now to celebrate


Que ming ripping the drips out his arm `fcuk sensible` :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You do know your gonna get raped by the ultimate warrior as he will see this as 1-1 :lol:


How can it be 1-1. I thought I was 2-0 up  . Anyway I've trained for years with no synthetic test and probably for quite some time with no natural test either  so this TRT dose is the equivalent of a gram a week to anybody else lol. And I'm a stubborn git and uhan knows I'm full of Loki -cunning mwhahahahaha...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Rob68 said:


> Que ming ripping the drips out his arm `fcuk sensible` :lol:


I just had an image of Ming in full viking gear, hooked into loads of machine, as he hears me say its 1-1, the beeping gets faster and louder, a twitching in his finger, he sits up, rips all the cables out, throws some furniture around and screams "VIKIINNGGG!!!"


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I just had an image of Ming in full viking gear, hooked into loads of machine, as he hears me say its 1-1, the beeping gets faster and louder, a twitching in his finger, he sits up, rips all the cables out, throws some furniture around and screams "VIKIINNGGG!!!"


HaHa. You're not far wrong, mate. 1-1 my ass!!! As Rob says 'sensible' is a very short-term word  . I'll be sensible over the week-end then it's game on  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> HaHa. You're not far wrong, mate. 1-1 my ass!!! As Rob says 'sensible' is a very short-term word  . I'll be sensible over the week-end then it's game on  .


 

Bring it cochise.

I'm about ready to kick some ass! Got my gear, got about 5 weeks left of dieting, then smacking in the gear and gonna get my WARRIOR! on.


----------



## retro-mental

Ming i am fashonalbly late to the party but CONGRATES !!!!!!

Nice one ming


----------



## Mingster

Anyway, trained shoulders at the gym today during an extended lunch break  .

Found the local gym monster guy doing some military pressing when I got there and joined in - first time I've done these for a while and was pleasantly surprised.

Military Press 1 set @ 50k, 1 set @ 70k, 1 set @ 90k/failure, 1 set @ 70k dropped to 50k/failure.

Barbell shrugs 1 @ 90k, 1 @ 120k, 1 @ 150k dropped to 100k/failure.

Rear Laterals 2 sets @ 20k to failure.

Side Laterals 2 sets @ 20k to failure.

Backwards Pec-Dec - machine has 20 plates, used 16 plates to failure.

Best shoulder session by far up till now. Very pleased.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Anyway, trained shoulders at the gym today during an extended lunch break  .
> 
> Found the local gym monster guy doing some military pressing when I got there and joined in - first time I've done these for a while and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Military Press 1 set @ 50k, 1 set @ 70k, 1 set @ 90k/failure, 1 set @ 70k dropped to 50k/failure.
> 
> Barbell shrugs 1 @ 90k, 1 @ 120k, 1 @ 150k dropped to 100k/failure.
> 
> Rear Laterals 2 sets @ 20k to failure.
> 
> Side Laterals 2 sets @ 20k to failure.
> 
> Backwards Pec-Dec - machine has 20 plates, used 16 plates to failure.
> 
> Best shoulder session by far up till now. Very pleased.


Your gonna be heavy competition for me!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Your gonna be heavy competition for me!


You're gonna be top motivation for me, mate  :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> You're gonna be top motivation for me, mate  :thumbup1:


You too!

Gonna have to show you how its done (cracks knuckles)


----------



## retro-mental

Never mind you two

ITS ME YOU WANNA WATCH OUT FOR !!!!!!!

Cracks knuckles, jaw and knee caps, then turns my baseball cap back to front spits on the floor and roars whilst tensing my mighty body !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Hmm. Speads lats and raises eyebrow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tweaks nipples and takes off top.


----------



## retro-mental

ahhh you beat me there coz i aint got no lats !!!!!!!

Spreads legs and raises an **** cheek to fart


----------



## Mingster

Hides in coal shed and locks door.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Sets fire to coal shed and roars.


----------



## Mingster

Emerges from secret passage and raises shovel.


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Tweaks nipples and takes off top.


you had to turn it sexual !!!!

next it will be

"pulls pants down and rubs gooch"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Emerges from secret passage and raises shovel.


 :lol:

Its like a board game!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Emerges from secret passage and raises shovel.


Removes Retros pants and rubs gooch


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> warrior Emerges from my secret passage and raises his a game.


Fixed


----------



## retro-mental

laptops so slow that when i type something about 50 million replies have been posted


----------



## Mingster

Urgh! Perish the thought. On that note I'm off for a protein fix and an early night muscle sleep. Onward and upward  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Urgh! Perish the thought. On that note I'm off for a protein fix and an early night muscle sleep. Onward and upward  .


Sleep tight !!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Urgh! Perish the thought. On that note I'm off for a protein fix and an early night muscle sleep. Onward and upward  .


Enjoy the muscle sleep.

I'll be getting hench for when you return!


----------



## retro-mental

dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Enjoy the muscle sleep.
> 
> I'll be getting hench for when you return!


I will. Growing is soooo tiring 

You'll need super-hench at least.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> dont let the bed bugs bite


I've eaten them all  . But thanks anyway


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> I've eaten them all  . But thanks anyway


ahh that was the protein fix then


----------



## retro-mental

paul81 said:


> ahh that was the protein fix then


paul your too late and have missed all the fun, Quick recap

I was proper funny. warrior and ming tried to hold there own but ming had to go to bed and warrior went to the "i'm straight" thread. It was a golden moment !!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> paul your too late and have missed all the fun, Quick recap
> 
> I was proper funny. warrior and ming tried to hold there own but ming had to go to bed and warrior went to the "i'm straight" thread. It was a golden moment !!!!!!!


I'll have you know I don't post in there anymore!


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'll have you know I don't post in there anymore!


why ?

To commercial ? or you just a looker now ( and i dont mean your flowing locks !!! )


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> why ?
> 
> To commercial ? or you just a looker now ( and i dont mean your flowing locks !!! )


It got really gay, and for some reason we kept getting new members join up and thier first post would be in there. So it stopped being a place were people talk, to guys joining specifically to chat to gays, it was creepy.

Its gone downhill now anyway, all the good guys have dissapeared.


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It got really gay, and for some reason we kept getting new members join up and thier first post would be in there. So it stopped being a place were people talk, to guys joining specifically to chat to gays, it was creepy.
> 
> Its gone downhill now anyway, all the good guys have dissapeared.


HAHAHA

Sounds about right. Nothing wrong with a bit of banter but somepeople take it to far


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> Sounds about right. Nothing wrong with a bit of banter but somepeople take it to far


DAMN RIGHT, Brother.


----------



## barsnack

yo mingster, being ignoring the journals for past few weeks as havent time to commit to following but will do now so after reading last few pages, everything seemingly going well? hows things?


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> yo mingster, being ignoring the journals for past few weeks as havent time to commit to following but will do now so after reading last few pages, everything seemingly going well? hows things?


Hello mate. Yep, all good. Positive result from MRI. Training going well. Looks like I'll have to put my aas blast on hold for a few months but I still plan on getting huge anyway  . Have been offline for a week so a bit behind with the ukm gossip myself. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Hello mate. Yep, all good. Positive result from MRI. Training going well. Looks like I'll have to put my aas blast on hold for a few months but I still plan on getting huge anyway  . Have been offline for a week so a bit behind with the ukm gossip myself. Hope all is well with you.


thats great news on the MRI, will feel like a load has been lifted im sure...your already huge so wouldnt rush into the aas either til your completely in the clear...all good with me, waiting for test and tren to kick in which i dont think is til week 4 onwards, then ill be buzzing


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> thats great news on the MRI, will feel like a load has been lifted im sure...your already huge so wouldnt rush into the aas either til your completely in the clear...all good with me, waiting for test and tren to kick in which i dont think is til week 4 onwards, then ill be buzzing


Cheers, mate. Yes, I feel loads better today - think the good news is starting to properly sink in  .

I'll do my best but patience isn't a strongpoint of mine.

What doses are you running?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fortunatly I don't need patience or luck, I have the power of the WARRIOR! on my side.


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Cheers, mate. Yes, I feel loads better today - think the good news is starting to properly sink in  .
> 
> I'll do my best but patience isn't a strongpoint of mine.
> 
> What doses are you running?


test e 1-12 600mg

tren e 1-10 400mg

dbol 1-4 50mg ed

dbol 8-12 50mg ed

hcg 3-14 500 iu once weekly

pct-15-18 pct caps twice daily

and

novaldex 1-4 20mg ed and 8-12

adex 4-14 0.5 eod

into 2nd week and 3rd jab, no PIP which is great and ordered my insulin needles for hcg which start next week, so all set really, just needa smash gym and watch diet and i should blossom like a flower


----------



## barsnack

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Fortunatly I don't need patience or luck, I have the power of the WARRIOR! on my side.


haha, fcuk me i can imagine you running around a saturday night in your town wearing a cape


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

barsnack said:


> haha, fcuk me i can imagine you running around a saturday night in your town wearing a cape


Nothing but some colourfull pants, face paint and the WARRIOR! spirit.


----------



## Mingster

Sounds good mate. I'd be tempted to run the dbol throughout but I know that this isn't a popular view with the liver-friendly brigade. I'm no PCT expert either but you seem to have everything covered nicely. You should make some quality gains with this and I'll be watching with interest. All the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Sounds good mate. I'd be tempted to run the dbol throughout but I know that this isn't a popular view with the liver-friendly brigade. I'm no PCT expert either but you seem to have everything covered nicely. You should make some quality gains with this and I'll be watching with interest. Allhe best mate :thumbup1:


Don't think you can ignore me Ming, i'm coming for ya!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Fortunatly I don't need patience or luck, I have the power of the WARRIOR! on my side.


Faith is a mighty weapon my man :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Sounds good mate. I'd be tempted to run the dbol throughout but I know that this isn't a popular view with the liver-friendly brigade. I'm no PCT expert either but you seem to have everything covered nicely. You should make some quality gains with this and I'll be watching with interest. All the best mate :thumbup1:


thanks, the way i look at it in regards to liver and dbol, i dont drink as much when on cycle so i cant see that much harm being done to your liver as its the only organ which repairs yourself, and dbol is normally taken in 4 week spells


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't think you can ignore me Ming, i'm coming for ya!


Ooh, sensitive or what  Wasn't ignoring you mate, just took a while to reply to barsnacks post cos I've still got the greasy remnants of my KFC on my fingers. Oh, that reminds me - hows the diet going?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Ooh, sensitive or what  Wasn't ignoring you mate, just took a while to reply to barsnacks post cos I've still got the greasy remnants of my KFC on my fingers. Oh, that reminds me - hows the diet going?


You should be dropkicked!!!

Diets making me very touchy tbh. DNP s making me agitated, diet is getting low in cals and I am ill so can't do my cardio.

BUT I am getting BACK in the gym on Tuesday! Gonna show fools how its done!


----------



## Tassotti

KFC - After you get past the breast and thigh, all you have left is a greasy box to put your bone in


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> thanks, the way i look at it in regards to liver and dbol, i dont drink as much when on cycle so i cant see that much harm being done to your liver as its the only organ which repairs yourself, and dbol is normally taken in 4 week spells


Yeah, good stuff. I've run a few long oral cycles with no ill effects but everyone's different and you've got lots of goodies in there already. Plus I don't drink so I guess I've got a plus with that. Good to avoid the pip - it's such a bind hobbling about  .


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You should be dropkicked!!!
> 
> Diets making me very touchy tbh. DNP s making me agitated, diet is getting low in cals and I am ill so can't do my cardio.
> 
> BUT I am getting BACK in the gym on Tuesday! Gonna show fools how its done!


Now, now, settle down. This is why I'm not a big fan of peps and weird sh1t  . I'm unstable enough normally without any additional wobbly stuff. Glad to see you're getting back in the gym, mate, just take it easy to start with. Don't want any more setbacks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Now, now, settle down. This is why I'm not a big fan of peps and weird sh1t  . I'm unstable enough normally without any additional wobbly stuff. Glad to see you're getting back in the gym, mate, just take it easy to start with. Don't want any more setbacks.


trying to keep me down are ya? 

I'm gonna go in there with full ****ed up ultimate warrior speed!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> trying to keep me down are ya?
> 
> I'm gonna go in there with full ****ed up ultimate warrior speed!


Not at all, mate.

I want you on top form, at top speed, at ultimate warrior performance. Only then will the full potential of Odin's Wolves be revealed to the world  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Not at all, mate.
> 
> I want you on top form, at top speed, at ultimate warrior performance. Only then will the full potential of Odin's Wolves be revealed to the world  .


WARRIOR!


----------



## Mingster

VIKING POWER!!!!


----------



## barsnack

i seriously hope it comes out in the news that the real ultimate warrior is a paedo and here JP is pretending to be him


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

barsnack said:


> i seriously hope it comes out in the news that the real ultimate warrior is a paedo and here JP is pretending to be him


Never, I am the Ultimate Warrior and the Ultimate Warrior is he. If he touches kids, by extension I touch kids too.


----------



## barsnack

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Never, I am the Ultimate Warrior and the Ultimate Warrior is he. If he touches kids, by extension I touch kids too.


hahaha, when i read that i imagine you saying that in a comicbook movie voice over


----------



## Mingster

Tried something a little different today.

I have a long weekend off work and have a few social engagements so am not planning on training much over the next 3/4 days. But I was sitting watching the cricket and thought 'why not?' Nipped up to the home gym and blasted out a 20 minute bicep workout.

Dumbbell Curls x2 sets.

Oly EZ Curls x3 sets.

Hammer Curls x3 sets.

Reverse EZ Curls x2 sets.

This is normally enough bicep work for me for a month  . Enjoyed it though, and although I never get a proper bicep pump my arms blew up and felt nice and 'heavy' if you know what I mean.

Still feeling a bit smooth and bloated but very strong too, bit like I used to prior to a powerlifting meet. And I am on a bulk so what the hell  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Tried something a little different today.
> 
> I have a long weekend off work and have a few social engagements so am not planning on training much over the next 3/4 days. But I was sitting watching the cricket and thought 'why not?' Nipped up to the home gym and blasted out a 20 minute bicep workout.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls x2 sets.
> 
> Oly EZ Curls x3 sets.
> 
> Hammer Curls x3 sets.
> 
> Reverse EZ Curls x2 sets.
> 
> This is normally enough bicep work for me for a month  . Enjoyed it though, and although I never get a proper bicep pump my arms blew up and felt nice and 'heavy' if you know what I mean.
> 
> Still feeling a bit smooth and bloated but very strong too, bit like I used to prior to a powerlifting meet. And I am on a bulk so what the hell  .


Nice. Love a good bicep pump.

You fearing my soon to be Mod status?


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Nice. Love a good bicep pump.
> 
> You fearing my soon to be Mod status?


Do I have reason to?


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Do I have reason to?


no, it wont happen


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Do I have reason to?


None what so ever.... l have friends in high places !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Do I have reason to?





paul81 said:


> no, it wont happen





Milky said:


> None what so ever.... l have friends in high places !


I am a MOD waiting to happen and we all know it!!!


----------



## paul81

Milky said:


> None what so ever.... l have friends in high places !


you have friends with ladders?


----------



## Milky

paul81 said:


> you have friends with ladders?


Yep.............there window cleaners...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

paul81 said:


> you have friends with ladders?


I'm 6'2, isn't Milky like 5ft 4 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I am a MOD waiting to happen and we all know it!!!


I'm sure you will be a top mod, mate. That is when you're not banned  .

Anyway, you won't have time to be a mod, you'll be too busy competing with me  .


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm 6'2, isn't Milky like 5ft 4 :lol:


5ft 5 you cheeky bastard !

Any way whats your rep power boy !!

Come on with your saddo likes lets get to the real stuff !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> 5ft 5 you cheeky bastard !
> 
> Any way whats your rep power boy !!
> 
> Come on with your saddo likes lets get to the real stuff !!


Just under 200,000

What ya got?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> 5ft 5 you cheeky bastard !
> 
> Any way whats your rep power boy !!
> 
> Come on with your saddo likes lets get to the real stuff !!


you really 5"5 milky ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> you really 5"5 milky ?


I believe most refer to is as handicapped mate

:lol:


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> you really 5"5 milky ?


Nah mate 5' 11" actually...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> Nah mate 5' 11" actually...


In his heels.


----------



## Mingster

PMSL Here I go posting a little note on bicep training and somehow have unleashed Mod Wars lol.


----------



## Milky

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just under 200,000
> 
> What ya got?


347,0000

I think the word you use is.....................



*BOOM !!*
​


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Milky said:


> 347,0000
> 
> I think the word you use is.....................
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM !!*
> ​


First act as MOD, ban Milky!


----------



## retro-mental

I have just p1ssed my pants at the last page on mings journal


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> First act as MOD, ban Milky!


Would you have banned yourself a few weeks back ?


----------



## Milky

retro-mental said:


> I have just p1ssed my pants at the last page on mings journal


Well...........................

He comes on here like ......................... well The Ultimate Warrior TBH and he aint got SH*T on the Milkster !!


----------



## retro-mental

You 2 should be a tag team !!!!

V's ming and han with there masks on like baddies !!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> Would you have banned yourself a few weeks back ?


No, I will not ban members for posts which do not contain nudity. Female pictures are alright, aslong as they contain no nudity, but apprently males containing no nudity are not allowed, its this kind of injustice that needs dealing with.



Milky said:


> Well...........................
> 
> He comes on here like ......................... well The Ultimate Warrior TBH and he aint got SH*T on the Milkster !!


I have taken a sh*t on Milky many times, don't believe the lies UK-M!


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No, I will not ban members for posts which do not contain nudity. Female pictures are alright, aslong as they contain no nudity, but apprently males containing no nudity are not allowed, its this kind of injustice that needs dealing with.
> 
> but off the back of that you got the whole member of the month sympathy vote


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

retro-mental said:


> I just know how to promote myself :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

retro-mental said:


> tuw got the big prize and milky was a runner up :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Never a truer word said !!!!


----------



## paul81

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I just know how to blow my own horn :laugh:


of this.... i have no doubt


----------



## retro-mental

Now theres a truer word from paul ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Tried something a little different today.
> 
> I have a long weekend off work and have a few social engagements so am not planning on training much over the next 3/4 days. But I was sitting watching the cricket and thought 'why not?' Nipped up to the home gym and blasted out a 20 minute bicep workout.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls x2 sets.
> 
> Oly EZ Curls x3 sets.
> 
> Hammer Curls x3 sets.
> 
> Reverse EZ Curls x2 sets.
> 
> This is normally enough bicep work for me for a month  . Enjoyed it though, and although I never get a proper bicep pump my arms blew up and felt nice and 'heavy' if you know what I mean.
> 
> Still feeling a bit smooth and bloated but very strong too, bit like I used to prior to a powerlifting meet. And I am on a bulk so what the hell  .


Cricket has been a bit easy so far for england  bout time aswell

You back feeling good again after the hospital stuff?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Cricket has been a bit easy so far for england  bout time aswell
> 
> You back feeling good again after the hospital stuff?


Yep, cricket's a bit too easy - never thought I'd hear myself saying that  .

Feeling much better now, mate. Everything must have sunk in and I feel a lot more chilled. Going to have a look at a 'concrete shed' for the home gym tomorrow, and the missus has a couple of trips out planned for the weekend so all good. Just had a large plate of mince and taties so all well with the world. Cheers.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Yep, cricket's a bit too easy - never thought I'd hear myself saying that  .
> 
> Feeling much better now, mate. Everything must have sunk in and I feel a lot more chilled. Going to have a look at a 'concrete shed' for the home gym tomorrow, and the missus has a couple of trips out planned for the weekend so all good. Just had a large plate of mince and taties so all well with the world. Cheers.


Mate do you want some rubber matting for your gym ?


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Tried something a little different today.
> 
> I have a long weekend off work and have a few social engagements so am not planning on training much over the next 3/4 days. But I was sitting watching the cricket and thought 'why not?' Nipped up to the home gym and blasted out a 20 minute bicep workout.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls x2 sets.
> 
> Oly EZ Curls x3 sets.
> 
> Hammer Curls x3 sets.
> 
> Reverse EZ Curls x2 sets.
> 
> This is normally enough bicep work for me for a month  . Enjoyed it though, and although I never get a proper bicep pump my arms blew up and felt nice and 'heavy' if you know what I mean.
> 
> Still feeling a bit smooth and bloated but very strong too, bit like I used to prior to a powerlifting meet. And I am on a bulk so what the hell  .


Back on topic, lol...nice mate...you did that in 20 mins?? I must break to long


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Mate do you want some rubber matting for your gym ?


I certainly do, mate. Have been checking out some stuff at this camping place locally, but haven't seen what I'm after yet.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I certainly do, mate. Have been checking out some stuff at this camping place locally, but haven't seen what I'm after yet.


I have seen some and l will try to " liberate " it from where it is stored.... good size sheets of industrial stuff it is..


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Back on topic, lol...nice mate...you did that in 20 mins?? I must break to long


LOL. Well I didn't run the stopwatch but I didn't hang about either. The advantage of home training is there's no distractions. And I don't like training arms tbh so over and done as quick as...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yep, cricket's a bit too easy - never thought I'd hear myself saying that  .
> 
> Feeling much better now, mate. Everything must have sunk in and I feel a lot more chilled. Going to have a look at a 'concrete shed' for the home gym tomorrow, and the missus has a couple of trips out planned for the weekend so all good. Just had a large plate of mince and taties so all well with the world. Cheers.


Thats good to hear onwards and upwards now mate

I had the privelidge of chatting to david lloyd a few month back..it was a pleasure he is a cool and very funny bloke

He reckoned we would white wash india as we are a brilliant test team


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I have seen some and l will try to " liberate " it from where it is stored.... good size sheets of industrial stuff it is..


PMSL Liberate...I like that. Thanks very much mate. No sure how I can collect though. Don't want it cluttering up your dining room


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> LOL. Well I didn't run the stopwatch but I didn't hang about either. The advantage of home training is there's no distractions. And I don't like training arms tbh so over and done as quick as...


Not much needed for them anyway since there done indirectly...I sold my home gym, now I lost my job, now I need a home gym... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> PMSL Liberate...I like that. Thanks very much mate. No sure how I can collect though. Don't want it cluttering up your dining room


Dont you worry about that..... l have storage and the transport is not an issue.....

CCTV may be an issue but the rest isnt...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Dont you worry about that..... l have storage and the transport is not an issue.....
> 
> CCTV may be an issue but the rest isnt...


HaHaHaHa. Just choked on my fab lolly - remember those? On special at the co-op last week lol. You're a top man mate. Just be careful, I'd hate to see you get into bother over a load of rubber lol. Er...you know what I mean :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Thats good to hear onwards and upwards now mate
> 
> I had the privelidge of chatting to david lloyd a few month back..it was a pleasure he is a cool and very funny bloke
> 
> He reckoned we would white wash india as we are a brilliant test team


Cheers mate.

I've always liked my cricket, used to play footy in the winter and cricket every summer as a youngster and have followed the test matches since a bairn. Bumble's a funny bloke and always has good banter.


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Not much needed for them anyway since there done indirectly...I sold my home gym, now I lost my job, now I need a home gym... :lol:


Sorry to hear that Lee. Such is life for normal folk I'm afraid. Stay strong and bounce back. I know you're a strong enough fella to do this. All the best mate.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear that Lee. Such is life for normal folk I'm afraid. Stay strong and bounce back. I know you're a strong enough fella to do this. All the best mate.


Ah it is cool bud, I'm not worried...something will come up  ... anyway still got my month left with LAfitness, off to Pure soon...


----------



## MRSTRONG

lee85 said:


> Not much needed for them anyway since there done indirectly...I sold my home gym, now I lost my job, now I need a home gym... :lol:


go caveman use your imagination brother hope all goes your way


----------



## Redbeard85

uhan said:


> go caveman use your imagination brother hope all goes your way


haha, caveman...ehh...thanks


----------



## Mingster

Early morning cleaning teeth arm shot lol.


----------



## Rob68

Where are you in terms of when you used to powerlift sizewise are you pretty much the same or have you changed quite a bit since going the BB route


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Where are you in terms of when you used to powerlift sizewise are you pretty much the same or have you changed quite a bit since going the BB route


I'm smaller lol. Was 260 odd pounds at my largest, generally bigger all over but probably fatter too. Had much bigger legs, but I bust two disks three years ago and have only recently started training them properly again. Hoping muscle memory will kick in there - I'm pretty confident this will be the case as they've grown quite a bit already  .


----------



## Mingster

Speaking of size, had my fortnightly weigh-in today. Am now 233 pounds, a 2 pound gain from last time.


----------



## paul81

skinny [email protected]


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> skinny [email protected]


Yes, I know. I really must up the weights and calories  .


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Yes, I know. I really must up the weights and calories  .


agreed :lol: :lol: come to notts and i'll buy you a maccy d's :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> agreed :lol: :lol: come to notts and i'll buy you a maccy d's :lol:


That'll do for a starter, mate  .


----------



## Mingster

Morning folks. Was wondering as to your opinions on supplements, non-aas supplements that is.

I like to eat a lot of food so I don't take much in the way of extras. I feel most supplements are an expensive sales pitch. On a daily basis I take:

Whey.

Multi-vit - just in case.

Q-10 - counteracts bad sides of my cholesterol meds.

Magnesium & Zinc - forgotten why, always taken them  .

Digestive enzymes - anything to get more food down.

And because I'm old...

Fish Oil - aged joints.

Aspirin - thin blood.

Statins - prescribed for cholesterol.

Melatonin - sleep and general wonderfulness  .

That's it. What do you think and what works for you?


----------



## Tassotti

I only ever take supps if I'm low-carbing...

Multi-vit, vit b complex, calcium

Otherwise, nothing


----------



## Rob68

Omega 3 for me,unfortunately its cos im old to:crying:

Apart from your prescribed meds ming ,would you notice a big difference in your wellbeing /health if you didnt take the others?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Omega 3 for me,unfortunately its cos im old to:crying:
> 
> Apart from your prescribed meds ming ,would you notice a big difference in your wellbeing /health if you didnt take the others?


Not really, mate. Should really go the whole hog and bin any bodybuilding related supplements and just keep the medical stuff.


----------



## barsnack

mutli vitamin tabs and omega 3 flaxseed oil, not a fan of supplements in any form as you cant beat the added nutrients of food but i suppose they have there place


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not really, mate. Should really go the whole hog and bin any bodybuilding related supplements and just keep the medical stuff.


Try it,you know your body better than anyone else

Dont lynch me though if you start feeling rubbish

:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Try it,you know your body better than anyone else
> 
> Dont lynch me though if you start feeling rubbish
> 
> :laugh:


HaHa. I wouldn't do that mate. I've never thought much of aminos and pre workouts and recovery shakes and the like. They may well make a small difference but not £20 or £30 worth that's for sure. And not enough difference to the non-top level lifter to be worth it imo. Sometimes I think I take the bare minimum for the same reason I almost always wear my belt - it's comforting, and it's armour to protect me mentally  .


----------



## Rob68

Mines a pint with the money you save


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Mines a pint with the money you save


I'd happily buy you a pint or two, mate  .


----------



## Mingster

Bit late to post this but my eldest lad has been round visiting  .

Home workout, Chest and Triceps today.

Bench Press x4 sets up to 120k.

Close Grip Bench Press x3 sets up to 100k.

Flat Flyes x2 @ 30k.

French Press x2 @ 55k.

All well, a few more reps on bench than last week and mixed up the other exercises slightly for a change. Back to the gym for legs on Tuesday.


----------



## MRSTRONG

ah good session ming


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> ah good session ming


Cheers mate. No great weight but bags of intensity and last two exercises to failure. Nice pump so happy.


----------



## MRSTRONG

are you gunning for the bodybuilding stage ?


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> are you gunning for the bodybuilding stage ?


Well, that's still the plan, mate. May have to put the show back a few months with this test levels business, but that's my motivation at the moment. Would love to do more strength orientated stuff but my treacherous body won't let me :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Well, that's still the plan, mate. May have to put the show back a few months with this test levels business, but that's my motivation at the moment. Would love to do more strength orientated stuff but my treacherous body won't let me :crying:


i think once you get some trt finally you will swing back into action i hope on the bodybuilding scene as you have a great base and a look about you of the welsh guy from pumping iron cant remember his name .


----------



## Mingster

The TRT I'm on at the minute is the Testogel stuff, a gel that you rub in basically. It's 50mg of test a day. Apparently after 3 months the endo will assess my test levels from this base then decide on an injectable dose to use thereafter with injections 4-6 times yearly depending on dose required. I can't really risk my levels being too high before that 3 month review.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> The TRT I'm on at the minute is the Testogel stuff, a gel that you rub in basically. It's 50mg of test a day. Apparently after 3 months the endo will assess my test levels from this base then decide on an injectable dose to use thereafter with injections 4-6 times yearly depending on dose required. I can't really risk my levels being too high before that 3 month review.


but if they were still on the low side :whistling: ....


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> but if they were still on the low side :whistling: ....


Heaven forbid :rolleye: :innocent:


----------



## Mingster

Well, I've got there  . I can officially enter an over 50's show from today. Had a great day, despite being described as an antique by several dodgy folk. Missus took me to the seaside lol and we had a romantic stroll and stuffed ourselves on fish n chips, ice cream, hotdogs and jammy doughnuts  .

As my prezzie she's booked us a weeks holiday in Rome in September when we've both got time off work so I'm well chuffed. I will be the mightiest warrior in the Coliseum  .


----------



## Redbeard85

Your birthday mate!?! Happy Birthday big man!!! Sounds like a good day, and holiday booked...nice :clap:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Lee. I'm officially an old git and, you know, I really don't care  All the best, mate.


----------



## Milky

Happy birthday mate, you should be fu**ing proud of yourself to look like you do at 50 !

There are 20 somethings on here who dont look as good.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Cheers Lee. I'm officially an old git and, you know, I really don't care  All the best, mate.


haha, f*ck it dude...I feel 50 at 26, lol :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Happy birthday mate, you should be fu**ing proud of yourself to look like you do at 50 !
> 
> There are 20 somethings on here who dont look as good.


Cheers, you flatterer you :wub:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, I've got there  . I can officially enter an over 50's show from today. Had a great day, despite being described as an antique by several dodgy folk. Missus took me to the seaside lol and we had a romantic stroll and stuffed ourselves on fish n chips, ice cream, hotdogs and jammy doughnuts  .
> 
> As my prezzie she's booked us a weeks holiday in Rome in September when we've both got time off work so I'm well chuffed. I will be the mightiest warrior in the Coliseum  .


Happy Birthday youngster ! ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday youngster ! ....


Why, thank you, Uncle Greshie 

I've probably added 5 kilos to my bulk today but what the hell eh?


----------



## MRSTRONG

happy birthday son of odin seems a gulp of beer from the tusks of a seal are in order . chin chin


----------



## Mingster

uhan said:


> happy birthday son of odin seems a gulp of beer from the tusks of a seal are in order . chin chin


PMSL. Cheers mate. Sounds like you've had a few slurps yourself lol. Pretty mean seals they have round your way  .

Soon I shall raise Odin's banner in the midst of Rome, and the vast legions of that land shall quake at the sight of the northern horde.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Well, I've got there  . I can officially enter an over 50's show from today. Had a great day, despite being described as an antique by several dodgy folk. Missus took me to the seaside lol and we had a romantic stroll and stuffed ourselves on fish n chips, ice cream, hotdogs and jammy doughnuts  .
> 
> As my prezzie she's booked us a weeks holiday in Rome in September when we've both got time off work so I'm well chuffed. I will be the mightiest warrior in the Coliseum  .


Happy birthday pal, 50 aint old:rolleye: lol lol

All the best though mate and keep up the training, show the youngsters how its done lol

Joe


----------



## MRSTRONG

no beer for me its like a truth serum ..... kinda hated on here nowadays ..... infact i never was liked


----------



## MRSTRONG

Joe1961 said:


> Happy birthday pal, 50 aint old:rolleye: lol lol
> 
> All the best though mate and keep up the training, show the youngsters how its done lol
> 
> Joe


fuk me you look like ray winstone


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy birthday mate! I'm only 2 years behind you, but I won't look as good as you when I get there! Enjoy.


----------



## Joe1961

uhan said:


> fuk me you look like ray winstone


Im his dad lol lol

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Happy birthday pal, 50 aint old:rolleye: lol lol
> 
> All the best though mate and keep up the training, show the youngsters how its done lol
> 
> Joe


Cheers, Joe. You're right 50 isn't old, it's ancient :lol: Not planning on taking it easy just yet though 

All the best, mate.


----------



## Rob68

God help fckin Rome is all i say !!!  you loose in your battle gear :lol:

Happy b.day ming lad


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> God help fckin Rome is all i say !!!  you loose in your battle gear :lol:
> 
> Happy b.day ming lad


Cheers mate. I'll take some photo's  .

Lucky win for City eh?  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. I'll take some photo's  .
> 
> Lucky win for City eh?  .


Italian ladies please ming if you take pics...

who wants to see an old codger in his holiday pics? 

BOOM !!! AGUERO TIME....that is all


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday you old relic...

Better be careful..I think retro sells antiques


----------



## retro-mental

HAPPY FUKING B-DAY YOU OLD B4STARD !!!!

Its like the home for geriatrics in here !!!!!

hope you had a good one ming


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Happy Birthday you old relic...
> 
> Better be careful..I think retro sells antiques





retro-mental said:


> HAPPY FUKING B-DAY YOU OLD B4STARD !!!!
> 
> Its like the home for geriatrics in here !!!!!
> 
> hope you had a good one ming


Less of the ageist comments you two !! :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

haha at near 34 i feel like a spring chicken, Not often i feel like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then again i am the one watching egghead and into antiques ..................................................


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym today for legs.

45% 5x10 reps.

45% Close Foot Position 2x20 reps.

Hamstring Curls 3x12 reps/failure last set.

Calf Raise 3 x failure.

Stayed at the same weight for regular 45% Press as felt a bit of consolidation was needed but the weight flew up so will be adding to these next week. Will need a small person sitting on machine at this rate as running out of bar room for 25k plates  .

Added 20k to Close Foot 45% Presses.

Added 1 plate on hammy machine.

Using full stack on last 2 sets of calf raises.

Great stuff. Really pleased with leg progress. Muscle memory kicking in nicely and will be wearing plenty of shorts till I can get some baggier jeans  .


----------



## paul81

im thinking them thighs need to some internet exposure, i'm sure theres plenty of leg men in here :lol:


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Back into the gym today for legs.
> 
> 45% 5x10 reps.
> 
> 45% Close Foot Position 2x20 reps.
> 
> Hamstring Curls 3x12 reps/failure last set.
> 
> Calf Raise 3 x failure.
> 
> Stayed at the same weight for regular 45% Press as felt a bit of consolidation was needed but the weight flew up so will be adding to these next week. *Will need a small person sitting on machine at this rate *as running out of bar room for 25k plates  .
> 
> Added 20k to Close Foot 45% Presses.
> 
> Added 1 plate on hammy machine.
> 
> Using full stack on last 2 sets of calf raises.
> 
> Great stuff. Really pleased with leg progress. Muscle memory kicking in nicely and will be wearing plenty of shorts till I can get some baggier jeans  .


Uhans really quite tiny, should see if hes busy:rockon:.....youll feel the doms tomorrow, hope you live in a bungalow


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> im thinking them thighs need to some internet exposure, i'm sure theres plenty of leg men in here :lol:


LOL. I'll see what I can do but you'll not see much definition for all the hair  .

Odin's Wolves Fifth Rule: Legs stay unshaved till last minute  .


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> Uhans really quite tiny, should see if hes busy:rockon:.....youll feel the doms tomorrow, hope you live in a bungalow


No I don't  and I do have a really steep staircase but shuffling down on my bum has been known  .


----------



## Greshie

barsnack said:


> Uhans really quite tiny, should see if hes busy:rockon:.....youll feel the doms tomorrow, hope you live in a bungalow


No try Paul81 ... he's a titch !


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Will need a small person sitting on machine at this rate as running out of bar room for 25k plates  .


Problem soon to be solved i reckon mate....whens the grandkid due? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Problem soon to be solved i reckon mate....whens the grandkid due? :lol:


HaHa. There's two on they way, mate, to two different daughters. One in October and one at the turn of the year. Dunno if the missus will be keen on me bunging them on the leg press  .


----------



## Tassotti

Film it


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> HaHa. There's two on they way, mate, to two different daughters. One in October and one at the turn of the year. Dunno if the missus will be keen on me bunging them on the leg press  .


I can picture you doing a leg session at 3 in the morning with kids on board rocking them to sleep 

Is this the stuff your using ming?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77807-trendflow-testosterone-gel-4.html


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I can picture you doing a leg session at 3 in the morning with kids on board rocking them to sleep
> 
> Is this the stuff your using ming?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/77807-trendflow-testosterone-gel-4.html


HaHa. My rocking babies to sleep days are over, mate. I swear I lost my voice with endless renditions of baa baa black sheep at 2 in the morning  .

Yes, that sounds like the same stuff from a quick read. The American version, maybe? The effects sound very similar  .


----------



## Rob68

Do you have to stick to a certain dose per week because of health or can you up it what you want lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Do you have to stick to a certain dose per week because of health or can you up it what you want lol


It comes in sachets rather than a pump and the dosage for me is one sachet per day - 50mg per sachet. The idea is that I do it at this amount for 3 months, then they do bloods again, and from these bloods they work out what dosage is right for me. When they work that out I go onto injections for that amount. That's the theory anyway. I could up the amount for a bit but I would have to con more from the doctors or go without  .

I've got a letter from my endo today saying she will see me for the bloods on 1st November - seems an age away  .


----------



## Rob68

Yes sorry just realised it would muck up your results

Unfortunately times flying these days so november will soon be here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

2 daughters you say? :w00t:


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 2 daughters you say? :w00t:


Me and the missus have 6 children between us, mate. Four daughters and two sons.

I also have lots of weapons  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Me and the missus have 6 children between us, mate. Four daughters and two sons.
> 
> I also have lots of weapons  .


6 daughters and 2 sons, I like those odds :lol:

haha i'll be carefull then, bring them all round and we can play dark room polka, its great, just glad the odds are in my favour!


----------



## Mingster

4 daughters you optimistic fellow you lol. My sons are small chaps just like their father  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> 4 daughters you optimistic fellow you lol. My sons are small chaps just like their father  .


haha now what that says to me, is I can do what I need to with the ladies, and the men are too small to do anything about it 

I'll stop now I promise! Oh and thats one hell of a litter, I guess you are a true viking.

Hmmmm..........

VIKING vs WARRIOR!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha now what that says to me, is I can do what I need to with the ladies, and the men are too small to do anything about it
> 
> I'll stop now I promise! Oh and thats one hell of a litter, I guess you are a true viking.
> 
> Hmmmm..........
> 
> VIKING vs WARRIOR!


Hurry up and start training then!!! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha now what that says to me, is I can do what I need to with the ladies, *and the men are too small to do anything about it *
> 
> I'll stop now I promise! Oh and thats one hell of a litter, I guess you are a true viking.
> 
> Hmmmm..........
> 
> VIKING vs WARRIOR!


Except Ming isn't exactly small ..... and I suspect he's fitter than you given he appears to train more consistently than you do ......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Greshie said:


> Except Ming isn't exactly small ..... and I suspect he's fitter than you given he appears to train more consistently than you do ......


No but I am stronger than him (bring it Ming!) 

I still do 1 hour of cardio every other day, I'de say I stand a chance, actually I think I am quite healthy, I can do 10k in 53 minutes.


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No but I am stronger than him (bring it Ming!)
> 
> I still do 1 hour of cardio every other day, I'de say I stand a chance, actually I think I am quite healthy, I can do 10k in 53 minutes.


The strength is growing daily.

I am totally unfit.

The ability to run is not one I covert  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No but I am stronger than him (bring it Ming!)
> 
> I still do 1 hour of cardio every other day, I'de say I stand a chance, actually I think I am quite healthy, I can do 10k in 53 minutes.


so how much weight can you shift on the 4 compounds ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

uhan said:


> so how much weight can you shift on the 4 compounds ?


haha ok, well I'm not stronger than Ming, I am actually very very weak!

I don't squat anymore, I only use hacks, but my best barbell squat was 185k for 5 sets of 5 reps

Best Deadlift is 230k for one I think, maybe 220k. Actually know I got 220k for 2, and 230k for 1.

Best Bench is like 100k for 8-10 or something, yeah I can't bench. However I can do 50k dumbells poretty easy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

So no-one want to mock my lifts then!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So no-one want to mock my lifts then!!!!!


I wouldn't mock anyone, mate, but was waiting for you to post your Military Press. Uhan did say 'four compounds' and we all know that benching is for girls  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> I wouldn't mock anyone, mate, but was waiting for you to post your Military Press. Uhan did say 'four compounds' and we all know that benching is for girls  .


ohh sorry, i'll have to grab my book for that one, give me a second.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm willing to let people mock me on thi actually because its really bad!!!

OHP 65k for 6, heaviest 70k for 3

God I suck at overhead press. I do Shoulder press 45k dumbells though, i'm crap with a barbell.

So wheres everyone elses lifts!!!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm willing to let people mock me on thi actually because its really bad!!!
> 
> OHP 65k for 6, heaviest 70k for 3
> 
> God I suck at overhead press. I do Shoulder press 45k dumbells though, i'm crap with a barbell.
> 
> So wheres everyone elses lifts!!!


I think you've scared everybody off, mate. Unless uhan is chomping his way through one of his favourite three fish suppers  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> I think you've scared everybody off, mate. Unless uhan is chomping his way through one of his favourite three fish suppers  .


Running from my girly lifts I presume!!!

Come on then Ming, list yoru lifts!


----------



## Mingster

Well, I've said before that my pb's are a thing of the past. In fact my pb squat dates back to 1999.

With the proviso that these lifts are ancient history, my comp pb's were:

Bench 182.5k.

Squat 330k.

Dead 302.5k.

My best shoulder press was 135k at a strongman event back in 97 or 8. This is the one lift that I think I would have a chance of getting close to today.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Well, I've said before that my pb's are a thing of the past. In fact my pb squat dates back to 1999.
> 
> With the proviso that these lifts are ancient history, my comp pb's were:
> 
> Bench 182.5k.
> 
> Squat 330k.
> 
> Dead 302.5k.
> 
> My best shoulder press was 135k at a strongman event back in 97 or 8. This is the one lift that I think I would have a chance of getting close to today.


You monster you!!!!!!

330k squat :lol: I'de have my entire body hanging out my ass!


----------



## Mingster

Squatting was always my favourite  . I miss squatting more than anything and I would have given up all the comps and stuff to be still able to squat like I used to :crying:

I will do a huge leg press sometime soon but it won't be the same.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> Squatting was always my favourite  . I miss squatting more than anything and I would have given up all the comps and stuff to be still able to squat like I used to :crying:
> 
> I will do a huge leg press sometime soon but it won't be the same.


How many comps did you do?


----------



## Mingster

I did loads of powerlifting, and even a couple of Olympic lifting comps in my youth lol. Did 5 strongman events but was only there to make the numbers up really.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> I did loads of powerlifting, and even a couple of Olympic lifting comps in my youth lol. Did 5 strongman events but was only there to make the numbers up really.


Good man.

Make up crazy squatting numbers that is!


----------



## Mingster

Oouch!! Woke up this morning with a nasty pain in my lower back. This is a side effect of my disc trouble a few years ago and flares up periodically. It's bloody painful but I can usually work it off together with a few anti-flams and pain killers. This is what I get for bragging about lifts - I blame you for this Warrior lol  .

Supposed to be training shoulders later today - hardly ideal. Will see how it goes...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Oouch!! Woke up this morning with a nasty pain in my lower back. This is a side effect of my disc trouble a few years ago and flares up periodically. It's bloody painful but I can usually work it off together with a few anti-flams and pain killers. This is what I get for bragging about lifts - I blame you for this Warrior lol  .
> 
> Supposed to be training shoulders later today - hardly ideal. Will see how it goes...


Ouch ... hope you sort it , back problems are nasty ...

Yep that Warrior has a lot to answer for IMO .........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WARRIOR!!!.....strikes again!


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WARRIOR!!!.....strikes again!


But I shall shrug it off as if a nip from a gnat  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> But I shall shrug it off as if a nip from a gnat  .


ah comparing Warrior!!! to a gnat ..... that's class :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Well, I've said before that my pb's are a thing of the past. In fact my pb squat dates back to 1999.
> 
> With the proviso that these lifts are ancient history, my comp pb's were:
> 
> Bench 182.5k.
> 
> Squat 330k.
> 
> Dead 302.5k.
> 
> My best shoulder press was 135k at a strongman event back in 97 or 8. This is the one lift that I think I would have a chance of getting close to today.


World Class lifts! what fed/weight was this? Equipped Unequipped?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Mingster said:


> But I shall shrug it off as if a nip from a gnat  .


Male gnats often assemble in large mating swarms or ghosts, particularly at dusk. Gnat larvae are mostly free-living and some are aquatic. Many feed on plants, though some are carnivorous.

I am a large swarm of gnats, again, just one of my many physical appearances, as I am a pure Warrior Spirit and the mortal world is my plaground!


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> World Class lifts! what fed/weight was this? Equipped Unequipped?


Thank you. Hardly world class though, as somebody always beat me and my bench was crap lol.

I usually weighed in around 110kg. Unequipped mostly. Tried an Inzer shirt once and couldn't get it off for two hours!

BAWLA and local spin-offs mostly. Although there were a lot of meets organized by local clubs/gym owners in an unofficial capacity.


----------



## Mingster

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Male gnats often assemble in large mating swarms or ghosts, particularly at dusk. Gnat larvae are mostly free-living and some are aquatic. Many feed on plants, though some are carnivorous.
> 
> I am a large swarm of gnats, again, just one of my many physical appearances, as I am a pure Warrior Spirit and the mortal world is my plaground!


Good answer :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Thank you. Hardly world class though, as somebody always beat me and my bench was crap lol.
> 
> I usually weighed in around 110kg. Unequipped mostly. Tried an Inzer shirt once and couldn't get it off for two hours!
> 
> BAWLA and local spin-offs mostly. Although there were a lot of meets organized by local clubs/gym owners in an unofficial capacity.


Crazy to think a 180 bench is considered a weak link in your lifts. Guess there were alot of 110 guys in BAWLA benching 200+. That was before BAWLA split into tested and un-tested feds right? Did you lift with guys like Dave Carter and Bowring?


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Crazy to think a 180 bench is considered a weak link in your lifts. Guess there were alot of 110 guys in BAWLA benching 200+. That was before BAWLA split into tested and un-tested feds right? Did you lift with guys like Dave Carter and Bowring?


You've got to remember I wasn't lifting these weights on a regular basis. They were pb's over a 6/7 year period. In '99 when I did my pb squat I believe a fellow squatted 365, or maybe 375, it's hard to remember exactly lol. I never did put the three lifts together to get an 800 total  but I do remember one guy getting a 900+ total one year at 110kg.

No, but I've seen Dave Carter in action several times  .


----------



## retro-mental

Geez ming. thats some serious pb's you got going there.

hows the back ? I dont like it when i see this because it makes me think thats how i will be !!!!!

Do you think you will ever squat again ? and do you deadlift anymore ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

nice pb`s ming i have a target to hit at under 105


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Oouch!! Woke up this morning with a nasty pain in my lower back. This is a side effect of my disc trouble a few years ago and flares up periodically. It's bloody painful but I can usually work it off together with a few anti-flams and pain killers. This is what I get for bragging about lifts - I blame you for this Warrior lol  .
> 
> Supposed to be training shoulders later today - hardly ideal. Will see how it goes...


I hope you have taken it easy today Ming, your no spring chicken anymore mate, :lol: watch ye-self pal, all the best.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti

Joe1961 said:


> I hope you have taken it easy today Ming, your no spring chicken anymore mate, :lol: watch ye-self pal, all the best.
> 
> Joe


lolol...might as well put 'Ming you old fart'


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Geez ming. thats some serious pb's you got going there.
> 
> hows the back ? I dont like it when i see this because it makes me think thats how i will be !!!!!
> 
> Do you think you will ever squat again ? and do you deadlift anymore ?


Hi retro. Back is still giving me gyp. Managed to train shoulders today whilst loaded with painkillers but am walking gingerly and seize up if I sit or stand for 10 mins in one spot.

I haven't squatted for 3 years now since the injury. Tried once a year or so ago with 60k on the bar and the pain in my lower spine made me rack the bar back up without attempting a rep.

I can still deadlift but not as heavy and I do mostly partials nowadays, lifting from just below the knee mostly.


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> nice pb`s ming i have a target to hit at under 105


Cheers mate. Must admit I'm a bit embarrassed about the pb's. I'm proud of my squat but they were all so long ago that they're almost not real anymore, and I would rather focus on what I do and am trying to achieve nowadays. aThanks to everyone for the kind words though  .

More importantly - what is your target mate?


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Hi retro. Back is still giving me gyp. Managed to train shoulders today whilst loaded with painkillers but am walking gingerly and seize up if I sit or stand for 10 mins in one spot.
> 
> I haven't squatted for 3 years now since the injury. Tried once a year or so ago with 60k on the bar and the pain in my lower spine made me rack the bar back up without attempting a rep.
> 
> I can still deadlift but not as heavy and I do mostly partials nowadays, lifting from just below the knee mostly.


Ahh thats **** ming. I am hoping that i will be at least able to squat again, as for deads i am sure that when i injured my back i carried on doing still leg deads and this is what made it so much worse. maybe you would also benift from getting a hip squat belt. I would get one but there expensive and i aint got the cash but am thinking about hacks and giving them ago

Do you do the mckenzie press for your back ? when mines a bit sore from sitting i tend to grab the bench and incline it then lay on it on my front to put a good angle in my back. works a treat and just gives the spine a rest from being bent the otherway

Give it a go when your watching tv or something


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. Must admit I'm a bit embarrassed about the pb's. I'm proud of my squat but they were all so long ago that they're almost not real anymore, and I would rather focus on what I do and am trying to achieve nowadays. aThanks to everyone for the kind words though  .
> 
> More importantly - what is your target mate?


my target ... pretty small in the next 5 years (overall target) 350kg deadlift 180kg ohp 300kg squat and be in the runnings for britains strongest man .

end of this year 150 bench .... done , 250 deadlift current 233 , 150 ohp current 115 250 squat current 200 .

i would have been on target if not for this comp however i need this comp for confidence in my ability .... time will tell .


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> I hope you have taken it easy today Ming, your no spring chicken anymore mate, :lol: watch ye-self pal, all the best.
> 
> Joe


Cheers young'un :lol: :lol:

Well I sort of took it easy. In the gym for a shoulder workout.

Smith Machine Press x5.

Smith Machine Shrugs x3.

Rear Laterals x2.

Side Laterals x2.

Presses were seated and went up to 80k. Went up to 140k on the shrugs. Was painful lifting the bar but shrugging itself was pain free - except for traps lol. Bending for Rear Laterals was a bit painful but plugged away and had a half decent workout all things considered. Have taken a few more pills and kept mobile since workout and haven't seized up yet  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Cheers young'un :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well I sort of took it easy. In the gym for a shoulder workout.
> 
> Smith Machine Press x5.
> 
> Smith Machine Shrugs x3.
> 
> Rear Laterals x2.
> 
> Side Laterals x2.
> 
> Presses were seated and went up to 80k. Went up to 140k on the shrugs. Was painful lifting the bar but shrugging itself was pain free - except for traps lol. Bending for Rear Laterals was a bit painful but plugged away and had a half decent workout all things considered. Have taken a few more pills and kept mobile since workout and haven't seized up yet  .


You do know seated press is worse for you back ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> my target ... pretty small in the next 5 years (overall target) 350kg deadlift 180kg ohp 300kg squat and be in the runnings for britains strongest man .
> 
> end of this year 150 bench .... done , 250 deadlift current 233 , 150 ohp current 115 250 squat current 200 .
> 
> i would have been on target if not for this comp however i need this comp for confidence in my ability .... time will tell .


Worthy targets, mate, and well within your grasp. You've got the brains to achieve your goals, and the brawn is increasing all the time. A successful triumph will, as you say, build the confidence to go on to bigger and better things so your strategy is sound. Now get out there and whup some ass!!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> You do know seated press is worse for you back ?


I know, mate, but not as bad as cleaning the barbell up to my shoulders. I manage to brace myself against the back of the bench using thigh strength to absorb some of the pressure on my spine so it wasn't too bad. I shouldn't have trained really, and especially not shoulders, but there you go - you know how it is sometimes lol. Hopefully it will wear off soon - it usually only flares up for a couple of days at a time.


----------



## retro-mental

You not got a cage / rack ?


----------



## Tassotti

Rest is a four-letter word eh Ming?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> You not got a cage / rack ?


Yeah, but I like to lift what I press. I know, I know.....I'm old, and stubborn, and stuck in my ways lol.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Rest is a four-letter word eh Ming?


I will be resting tomorrow mate. I promise.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Yeah, but I like to lift what I press. I know, I know.....I'm old, and stubborn, and stuck in my ways lol.


If you racked that weight at chest height you would be pushing loads more you stubborn old fool !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> If you racked that weight at chest height you would be pushing loads more you stubborn old fool !!!!!


PMSL. Now, now, a bit of respect for your elders. I really don't know what this countries coming to :lol: :lol:

Anyway there's no racks on the battlefield, or on the contest stage mate  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> PMSL. Now, now, a bit of respect for your elders. I really don't know what this countries coming to :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway there's no racks on the battlefield, or on the contest stage mate  .


Yeah but your stck in your strongman ways. If you lifting for size then may aswell lift the right amount of weight as relitivly injury free. No one wants a bodybuilder on stage with a walking stick ( not thats that has anything to do with shoulders !!! )

How much more do you think you could push if it was racked ?

oh you never said if you do the mckenzie press ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Yeah but your stck in your strongman ways. If you lifting for size then may aswell lift the right amount of weight as relitivly injury free. No one wants a bodybuilder on stage with a walking stick ( not thats that has anything to do with shoulders !!! )
> 
> How much more do you think you could push if it was racked ?
> 
> oh you never said if you do the mckenzie press ?


I dunno mate. I haven't done much shoulder pressing recently. Once I get back into it I'll do over 100k no bother. And once I start 'supplementing' I'd like to think I could manage something pretty good  .

I don't think I would lose that much pressing strength from lifting the bar from the ground.

Don't even joke about that walking stick  .


----------



## retro-mental

well at least you wont be seated doing it.

you avoiding the mckenzie press like my misses avoids sex !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> well at least you wont be seated doing it.
> 
> you avoiding the mckenzie press like my misses avoids sex !!!!!


One of my physio's had me doing these but they made me worse. I do a thing where I lie on my back with my knees up. I slowly flatten my back to the floor, tense my core, and imagine I'm pushing up through my knees then slowly relax and repeat. I probably haven't described that very well but I know what I mean and it works for me. I'll do 10 mins worth every night.


----------



## Mingster

Well my back is much, much better today  . Done a load of extra physio last night and this morning and took some of my 'extra' special anti-flams and things have improved remarkably quickly. Have taken it easy today so hopefully I will be back in the gym tomorrow, touch wood  .

I know I've posted as to my lack of faith in most supplements but I've acquired a couple of bottle of Ravenous by Anabolic Designs and will be giving this a go as from tomorrow. I've suffered from various digestion issues over the years and am going to give this a try after hearing a few good reports from a few lads in the gym. I'm usually fairly skeptical of these sort of things but I will give it a chance and report my findings.


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear you are almost back to rights  ... hopefully you'll smash the gym tomorrow !


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Well my back is much, much better today  . Done a load of extra physio last night and this morning and took some of my 'extra' special anti-flams and things have improved remarkably quickly. Have taken it easy today so hopefully I will be back in the gym tomorrow, touch wood  .
> 
> I know I've posted as to my lack of faith in most supplements but I've acquired a couple of bottle of Ravenous by Anabolic Designs and will be giving this a go as from tomorrow. I've suffered from various digestion issues over the years and am going to give this a try after hearing a few good reports from a few lads in the gym. I'm usually fairly skeptical of these sort of things but I will give it a chance and report my findings.


Whats Ravanous supposed to do mate?

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Well, according to the bottle it is supposed to act as a digestive cleanser - i.e. flush all the crap out, increase appetite and improve the way your body absorbs the nutrients from food. I know a couple of fella's who swear it's cured their bloat and allowed them to eat a lot more food without getting so stuffed. There is a thread on here somewhere about it too. I eat a lot lol so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## MRSTRONG

when i was a lad they gave you a lump of coal for digestive issues (true) although i have been to houses in Yorkshire that dont have electric or running water and this is the age of technology .


----------



## Mingster

I come from a coal mining area, and am in fact the first male in generations of my family not to work down the pits, so have seen some pretty basic conditions over the years. Tin baths in front of the fire, outside loo's and suchlike. I think our village was connected to the gas network about twenty years after everybody else and we can still only get a mobile signal on Tuesday's when the moon is in the seventh house  .

Ah, time to take the washing down the stream and bray it off some rocks  .


----------



## barsnack

keep us updated on taking ravenous, seems interesting, since my bulk im feeling bloated alot even though i dont look it so would like something to take the balloon feeling away


----------



## Rob68

Reminds me of monty python ,when i were a lad


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> keep us updated on taking ravenous, seems interesting, since my bulk im feeling bloated alot even though i dont look it so would like something to take the balloon feeling away


Will do, mate. Just opened a bottle. There's enough cotton wool stuffed in there to staunch a sucking chest wound!! Bottle could easily be a third smaller. Will start taking tomorrow and will make updates as I go.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Reminds me of monty python ,when i were a lad


I was one of the few people who didn't like Monty Python. I preferred the Goodies  .


----------



## barsnack

does it not come in cap form, guessinig yours is liquid


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Will do, mate. Just opened a bottle. There's enough cotton wool stuffed in there to staunch a sucking chest wound!! Bottle could easily be a third smaller. Will start taking tomorrow and will make updates as I go.


Cool man, I'd also like to know how you get on with this mate


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> does it not come in cap form, guessinig yours is liquid


No mate, they're capsules. Plastic bottle/tub with screw top.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I was one of the few people who didn't like Monty Python. I preferred the Goodies  .


Me neither , at the time preferred the Goodies , but now 'get' Monty Python ... presumably my sense of humour has caught up!


----------



## barsnack

lee85 said:


> Cool man, I'd also like to know how you get on with this mate


your only saying that cause i did


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I was one of the few people who didn't like Monty Python. I preferred the Goodies  .


I dont even remember either of them ..someone told me about them:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I dont even remember either of them ..someone told me about them:whistling:


Bet you remember Colin Bell and Frannie Lee though  .


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Well, according to the bottle it is supposed to act as a digestive cleanser - i.e. flush all the crap out, increase appetite and improve the way your body absorbs the nutrients from food. I know a couple of fella's who swear it's cured their bloat and allowed them to eat a lot more food without getting so stuffed. There is a thread on here somewhere about it too. I eat a lot lol so I thought I'd give it a try.


I wonder if it will help with farting as my fatulence has gone beyond embarrasing now Looking forward to see how you do on it mate

Joe


----------



## Greshie

lee85 said:


> Cool man, I'd also like to know how you get on with this mate





barsnack said:


> your only saying that cause i did


Now now boys stop squabbling


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Bet you remember Colin Bell and Frannie Lee though  .


Ming your a   :lol:

you git :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Joe1961 said:


> I wonder if it will help with farting as my fatulence has gone beyond embarrasing now Looking forward to see how you do on it mate
> 
> Joe


You can get wind tablets you know .....


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> I wonder if it will help with farting as my fatulence has gone beyond embarrasing now Looking forward to see how you do on it mate
> 
> Joe


I'll keep an eye, and ear, and nose on this Joe, and write a special flatulence review just for you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> I'll keep an eye, and ear, and nose on this Joe, and write a special flatulence review just for you :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks mate, it could save my marrige, ah fcuk it I leave it :lol: :lol: :lol:

(to my mrs) if you ever read this I dont mean that sweetex:lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks mate, it could save my marrige, ah fcuk it I leave it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (to my mrs) if you ever read this I dont mean that sweetex:lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


Haha, brilliant mate!!!


----------



## Mingster

Another gym workout today. Back and Biceps.

Seated Row x3 sets.

Close Grip Pulldowns x3.

Low Pulley Rows Close Grip x3.

Low Pully Rows Wide Grip x1.

Dumbbell Curls x2.

Hammer Curls x2.

Cable 21's x1.

I would like to say that this was another great workout...And in some ways it was. Weights up in all exercises, trained to failure on last set of all exercises and added partials and a negative or two to most of these. All in all a very good, productive workout and 9 times out of 10 I would be happy...It's just that somehow I feel as if I could have done more, maybe another rep or a slower negative or an extra partial or something. Maybe I'm being hard on myself but I feel that mentally I could have been a smidgeon tougher, forced myself on to a higher level, ground out that bit more growth from my body.

Ah well, must absolutely smash Chest and Tri's tomorrow  .


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Another gym workout today. Back and Biceps.
> 
> Seated Row x3 sets.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns x3.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows Close Grip x3.
> 
> Low Pully Rows Wide Grip x1.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls x2.
> 
> Hammer Curls x2.
> 
> Cable 21's x1.
> 
> I would like to say that this was another great workout...And in some ways it was. Weights up in all exercises, trained to failure on last set of all exercises and added partials and a negative or two to most of these. All in all a very good, productive workout and 9 times out of 10 I would be happy...It's just that somehow I feel as if I could have done more, maybe another rep or a slower negative or an extra partial or something. Maybe I'm being hard on myself but I feel that mentally I could have been a smidgeon tougher, forced myself on to a higher level, ground out that bit more growth from my body.
> 
> Ah well, must absolutely smash Chest and Tri's tomorrow  .


Yes, you are being a bit hard on yourself, but you'll always be like that mate, lol!! So you got a few PB's today then!! Thats awesome bud!!


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Lee. Maybe I was a bit cautious as my backs been playing up. Or maybe I'm simply greedy.

They were pb's in so far as this weight programme is concerned, mate. But I'm only 5 weeks in and the weights are still progressing nicely  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers Lee. Maybe I was a bit cautious as my backs been playing up. Or maybe I'm simply greedy.
> 
> They were pb's in so far as this weight programme is concerned, mate. But I'm only 5 weeks in and the weights are still progressing nicely  .


I suspect many of us feel we could have pushed ourselves a bit harder afterwards...............


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Cheers Lee. Maybe I was a bit cautious as my backs been playing up. Or maybe I'm simply greedy.
> 
> They were pb's in so far as this weight programme is concerned, mate. But I'm only 5 weeks in and the weights are still progressing nicely  .


Then your doing everything right mate!! Progression is great. and being cautious is sensible mate, lol!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Or maybe I'm simply greedy.
> 
> But I'm only 5 weeks in and the weights are still progressing nicely  .


Slowly slowly catchy monkey, ming

P.s

Is that the most stupid fcking saying ever? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I suspect many of us feel we could have pushed ourselves a bit harder afterwards...............


Yes, you're quite right, Greshie. It was something else though today but not sure what. Maybe I'm expecting too much as training has been going very well, and I was pleased that my back seems to have healed up very quickly  . I added a plate to all the machine exercises with no loss of reps, and upped the dumbbells to 24k for the curls, so I shouldn't complain really.

Just thought I should mention how I felt for journal authenticity  .


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Slowly slowly catchy monkey, ming
> 
> P.s
> 
> Is that the most stupid fcking saying ever? :lol: :lol:


Is it not softly softly catchy monkey ?


----------



## Mingster

In the gym today for Chest and Triceps.

Dumbbell Press x3 sets.

Flyes x3.

CGBP x3.

Skulls x3.

Short and brutal today with no holding back. Had intended to do some dips but was too shattered from my lunatic intentions of leaving nothing in the tank following yesterdays misgivings. One warm up per exercise then 2 sets to failure. Absolute failure. Growling like a madman. Someone tried to grab MY Olympic ez bar and I almost dislocated his shoulder acquiring it for myself lol. Huge pump and upper body totally trashed from this weekends workouts now. A day or two of rest in order. Very pleased.


----------



## Tassotti

Get in Ming !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Get in Ming !!!!!


May we say this? ^^^^ Yes, I think we may.  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Someone tried to grab MY Olympic ez bar and I almost dislocated his shoulder acquiring it for myself lol.


Fcking bully :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Fcking bully :laugh:


I was in the zone, mate  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I was in the zone, mate  .


God help the other competitors when you get on the stage then ming :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> God help the other competitors when you get on the stage then ming :lol:


I'm usually quite reserved, mate. But I can get a little, shall we say, carried away when I get involved, or feel passionately about something  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> In the gym today for Chest and Triceps.
> 
> Dumbbell Press x3 sets.
> 
> Flyes x3.
> 
> CGBP x3.
> 
> Skulls x3.
> 
> Short and brutal today *with no holding back*. Had intended to do some dips but was too shattered from my lunatic intentions of leaving nothing in the tank following yesterdays misgivings. One warm up per exercise then 2 sets to failure. Absolute failure. Growling like a madman. *Someone tried to grab MY Olympic ez bar and I almost dislocated his shoulder acquiring it for myself lol*. Huge pump and upper body totally trashed from this weekends workouts now. A day or two of rest in order. Very pleased.


Ming on the rampage ... yey!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm usually quite reserved, mate. But I can get a little, shall we say, carried away when I get involved, or feel passionately about something  .


Which in english means` nasty git avoid at all cost `:laugh:

Am only messing mate... 

Do you take your own stuff to the gym then to use?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Which in english means` nasty git avoid at all cost `:laugh:
> 
> Am only messing mate...
> 
> Do you take your own stuff to the gym then to use?


LOL No mate. I mean 'MY' bar in the sense that it was the bar that I had my eye on to use and nobody else was getting it 

There was three of them actually, setting up some ridiculous circuit with little dumbbells, cables and a bench. If they had got that bar I'd never have seen it again :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Rob68 said:


> Fcking bully :laugh:





Rob68 said:


> ` nasty git avoid at all cost `:laugh:





Mingster said:


> LOL No mate. I mean 'MY' bar in the sense that it was the bar that I had my eye on to use and nobody else was getting it


 In that case refer back to the 2 quotes above:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL No mate. I mean 'MY' bar in the sense that it was the bar that I had my eye on to use and nobody else was getting it
> 
> There was three of them actually, setting up some ridiculous circuit with little dumbbells, cables and a bench. If they had got that bar I'd never have seen it
> 
> again :lol:


Good for you , show them who's the boss !


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> In that case refer back to the 2 quotes above:lol: :lol: :lol:


I can't be a loveable old duffer all the time you know  .

When I'm in the gym it's my turf and while I help and encourage the other lifters heaven help them if they get in the way of my workout :lol: :lol:

It's a serious business :innocent:


----------



## Mingster

A rest day yesterday and am going to have another one today.

Smashed workouts over weekend and all upper body is still aching today  . Had 10 hours sleep last night and must have needed it.

Couple that with huge, clean calorie intake yesterday and I'm expecting some growth from all this pain  .

Off for my breakfast mega-shake  .


----------



## Tassotti

Grow grow grow


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Grow grow grow


You sound like a sinister mob in a b-movie, Tass :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You sound like a sinister mob in a b-movie, Tass :lol: :lol:


That's Dartford for you ..... that part of Kent is where all the Sarf Lundun gangsters live ..... (please note, not that I'm saying Tass is a gangster !)


----------



## Rob68

Did you ever do front squats when you were training ,if so do you think is there any benefits to normal squats or both the same pretty much


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Did you ever do front squats when you were training ,if so do you think is there any benefits to normal squats or both the same pretty much


I've done both , fronts are harder to get get right as it were , but apparantly are less stressfull on your lower back .


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> I've done both , fronts are harder to get get right as it were , but apparantly are less stressfull on your lower back .


Which do you prefer gresh or you not bothered


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Which do you prefer gresh or you not bothered


Normal ... find it easier to balance the barbell on my shoulders..........


----------



## retro-mental

Everywhere i look someones talking squats ffs !!!!!

Talk about rub it in, think i will be giving front squats a go next year and i may try hack squats tomorrow. only going light as i am kinda sh1tting it a bit in case i over do it and get the old sciatica back but there comes a time when its kill or cure, hopefully its cure

I know ming dont do squats due to back pain now but has alot of sucsess on leg press, was thinking ming have you never thought of going light like 50kg and squating till failure then rest pause till theres nothing in the tank for a leg finisher ?


----------



## Rob68

retro-mental said:


> Everywhere i look someones talking squats ffs !!!!!
> 
> Talk about rub it in, think i will be giving front squats a go next year and i may try hack squats tomorrow. only going light as i am kinda sh1tting it a bit in case i over do it and get the old sciatica back but there comes a time when its kill or cure, hopefully its cure
> 
> I know ming dont do squats due to back pain now but has alot of sucsess on leg press, was thinking ming have you never thought of going light like 50kg and squating till failure then rest pause till theres nothing in the tank for a leg finisher ?


:laugh: Sorry retro lol yes i know he doesnt do them now just wondered if he used to


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Did you ever do front squats when you were training ,if so do you think is there any benefits to normal squats or both the same pretty much


Yes, I've done some front squats but not to any great extent. As Greshie says they are more difficult to perfect - I had a great callus on my back from the normal squats, but it was always difficult to get the bar positioned/balanced for the fronts. They are less stressful on the lower back but I didn't find them useful for strength training purposes and would rather do lunges to get pretty much the same effects.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Yes, I've done some front squats but not to any great extent. As Greshie says they are more difficult to perfect - I had a great callus on my back from the normal squats, but it was always difficult to get the bar positioned/balanced for the fronts. They are less stressful on the lower back but I didn't find them useful for strength training purposes and would rather do lunges to get pretty much the same effects.


I've not done lunges before think I'm going to add them in after comp. You find they were good for increasing squat?


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> I've not done lunges before think I'm going to add them in after comp. You find they were good for increasing squat?


They are a good support exercise, mate. They hit quads, hams and glutes and give a decent cardio workout to boot. They also help with balance and posture and help with your core. An all-round useful exercise imo.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Everywhere i look someones talking squats ffs !!!!!
> 
> Talk about rub it in, think i will be giving front squats a go next year and i may try hack squats tomorrow. only going light as i am kinda sh1tting it a bit in case i over do it and get the old sciatica back but there comes a time when its kill or cure, hopefully its cure
> 
> I know ming dont do squats due to back pain now but has alot of sucsess on leg press, was thinking ming have you never thought of going light like 50kg and squating till failure then rest pause till theres nothing in the tank for a leg finisher ?


No mate. Light squatting isn't an option. Tried once with a plate either side, lifted the bar from the rack, howled with pain and racked it back up again. It's not the weight, it's the exercise itself that I just can't get away with any more. I haven't completely given up though, and will try again in the future  .


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> They are a good support exercise, mate. They hit quads, hams and glutes and give a decent cardio workout to boot. They also help with balance and posture and help with your core. An all-round useful exercise imo.


Yeah sounds spot on how heavy do ya need to go and how many 'lunges' per set?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, I've done some front squats but not to any great extent. As Greshie says they are more difficult to perfect - I had a great callus on my back from the normal squats, but it was always difficult to get the bar positioned/balanced for the fronts. They are less stressful on the lower back but I didn't find them useful for strength training purposes and would rather do lunges to get pretty much the same effects.


Ok ta for that ...will sack that idea and stick to normal squats and me girlie hyperextensions on back day lol


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah sounds spot on how heavy do ya need to go and how many 'lunges' per set?


Bodyweight will do for starters and as you progress use either a dumbbell in either hand or a barbell across your shoulders to add resistance. You won't need any great weight for these. I prefer high reps.

You can do them in either a 'fixed' position - lunge forward with one leg, push back to starting position, then repeat with other leg - or walking lunges where you lunge away the length of the gym or, in my case, up and down the back street. If you do 20 reps with each leg you should be well knackered  .


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Bodyweight will do for starters and as you progress use either a dumbbell in either hand or a barbell across your shoulders to add resistance. You won't need any great weight for these. I prefer high reps.
> 
> You can do them in either a 'fixed' position - lunge forward with one leg, push back to starting position, then repeat with other leg - or walking lunges where you lunge away the length of the gym or, in my case, up and down the back street. If you do 20 reps with each leg you should be well knackered  .


Think Id feel to much of a plonker doing body weight lunges up and down the gym so will def start with some weight lol


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Think Id feel to much of a plonker doing body weight lunges up and down the gym so will def start with some weight lol


HaHa. Imagine how you would feel doing them up and down your back street then, lol.

Two points: You will find it difficult to balance to start with doing walking lunges with your hands free, never mind holding weights.

Don't ever give a flying fcuk what anybody else thinks as long as it's working for you  .

All the best, mate.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> No mate. Light squatting isn't an option. Tried once with a plate either side, lifted the bar from the rack, howled with pain and racked it back up again. It's not the weight, it's the exercise itself that I just can't get away with any more. I haven't completely given up though, and will try again in the future  .


So would hip squats , hack squats and any other kind o squat effect you the same ?

Maybe this means if i can go light i will be ok in the future, kinda hope so !!!!!

What disc did you do and was it inwards or outwards ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> So would hip squats , hack squats and any other kind o squat effect you the same ?
> 
> Maybe this means if i can go light i will be ok in the future, kinda hope so !!!!!
> 
> What disc did you do and was it inwards or outwards ?


I've never tried any other type of squat to be honest.

I hope so, mate, for us both  .

I think the phrase used was 'rupture of L4 and L5 leading to disc dehydration' or something similar. Something to do with the inner core of the disc leaking through a tear and not being able to support the vertebrae. This was after the MRI. Before that they treated me for all kinds of other things that turned out to be a waste of time. Even after the scan they told me it wouldn't get much better, but it has so sod the lot of them, I say. So there!!  .


----------



## Mingster

Just bought these to satisfy any sweet-toothed urges in the near future. Excluding cheats of course  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> View attachment 61978
> 
> 
> Just bought these to satisfy any sweet-toothed urges in the near future. Excluding cheats of course  .


Hope your sharing them round mr blobby


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope your sharing them round mr blobby


You starting on me again, young'un? :tongue:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> You starting on me again, young'un? :tongue:


Nope not me :innocent:

I have no death wish thank you :laugh:

Getting a bit cheeky arent i gonna have to curb it for a while :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Cheek can be an attractive quality in certain individuals, or so I've been told :001_tt2:

Probably down to the unheard of success of a certain football team I suspect 

Leg day tomorrow. Just saying  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheek can be an attractive quality in certain individuals, or so I've been told :001_tt2:
> 
> Probably down to the unheard of success of a certain football team I suspect
> 
> Leg day tomorrow. Just saying  .


 :lol: Aye i blame it on them blue boys 

You at the gym for legs or home


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> No mate. Light squatting isn't an option. Tried once with a plate either side, lifted the bar from the rack, howled with pain and racked it back up again. It's not the weight, it's the exercise itself that I just can't get away with any more. I haven't completely given up though, and will try again in the future  .


Are there no squat machines you could use in the gym Ming, or do you still get the pain woth them also?

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Aye i blame it on them blue boys
> 
> You at the gym for legs or home


Gym, mate. Gonna up the weights a little as things went well last leg session. Had a couple of rest days so looking forward to it  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Gym, mate. Gonna up the weights a little as things went well last leg session. Had a couple of rest days so looking forward to it  .


Good man


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Rob.

I try to get to the gym for most of my workouts now. When I can't make it I change the order of my sessions so that I would only train chest/tri's or shoulders at home as the lack of equipment impacts less on

these workouts. Hopefully this will clear up any confusion for the more observant who have noticed my workout order changing on a regular basis lol.


----------



## Rob68

I actually thought you incorperated smashing furniture in your workout at one point :laugh: 

Quick question......again lol..... do you go level on calf raises or do your heels go lower than the starting point if you understand that


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Are there no squat machines you could use in the gym Ming, or do you still get the pain woth them also?
> 
> Joe


No mate. No squat machines. I use a 45 degree Leg Press for my main mass exercise. There used to be a Hack Squat machine that I used to use but that was before my injury and it's not there any more.

I only like leg machines that you load plates onto. Those weight stack ones are too fragile  I've snapped a few cables on those over the years :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I actually thought you incorperated smashing furniture in your workout at one point :laugh:
> 
> Quick question......again lol..... do you go level on calf raises or do your heels go lower than the starting point if you understand that


I go lower, as low as possible to start with, although towards the end of a set I'll accept any range of movement to squeeze out a few extra reps.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Those weight stack ones are too fragile  I've snapped a few cables on those over the years :lol: :lol:


Oh ffs :lol: :lol:



Mingster said:


> I go lower, as low as possible to start with, although towards the end of a set I'll accept any range of movement to squeeze out a few extra reps.


Do you hold it at the lower level for a few seconds or just straight up


----------



## Mingster

Straight up. I try to hold it for a second or two at the top of the movement. When I think I can't do another rep I growl and try and bounce up and down a few more times  .

Pretty much like my love-making come to think about it.... :innocent: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Straight up. I try to hold it for a second or two at the top of the movement. When I think I can't do another rep I growl and try and bounce up and down a few more times  .
> 
> Pretty much like my love-making come to think about it.... :innocent: :lol: :lol:


Woah to much info there ming... :ban: :lol:

Feel like ive interrogated you ,but thanks for the answers


----------



## Mingster

In the gym fo legs today and....disaster! Well, relatively speaking.

45 Degree Leg Press x4.5 sets.

First four sets went smooth as clockwork. Nice warm-ups with a little weight added. Fifth and heavy set added 30k. First 4 reps no bother, then halfway through the 5th rep I felt my outer left calf pop.

Bastards :cursing: Racked the weight and straight into the office to grab an ice pack. Sat cursing with leg elevated and ice pack applied for half hour then hobbled off and away.

Six or so hours later and it still hurts like a tw*t but I think it's just a pull and not a tear.

Still no leg work for a while and just when I was making some progress. Bloody typical. Funnily enough I can't remember ever having a leg injury, even when I was squatting biggish numbers.

Ah, well. Such is life  .


----------



## retro-mental

Thats **** news ming, best rest it and not get too tempted to leg press for a bit. Does stretching help it or is it to far gone ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Thats **** news ming, best rest it and not get too tempted to leg press for a bit. Does stretching help it or is it to far gone ?


Nah, stretching is a no-no at minute mate. Don't think it's gonna be too bad though. Think I caught it just in time  .


----------



## Greshie

What a sod ! ... perhaps 30k was a bit too ambitious? anyway like you I hope it's just a pull and some rest then gentle exercise will put to rights


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Nah, stretching is a no-no at minute mate. Don't think it's gonna be too bad though. Think I caught it just in time  .


Hopefully you have, Lots of ice. maybe a massage to take the tention away. some anti inflammitorys and a bit of hobbling then !!!!


----------



## retro-mental

your obviously such a good looking chap you dont even need to leave the gym to pull !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

not good having things pop hope it heals in no time buddy .


----------



## Mingster

There's a lot of truth in your last two posts, retro


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> not good having things pop hope it heals in no time buddy .


Cheers, mate. Goes with the territory I suppose but no injury's a good injury.

Just have to be a bicep boy for a couple of weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers, mate. Goes with the territory I suppose but no injury's a good injury.
> 
> Just have to be a bicep boy for a couple of weeks


its a hard life :lol:


----------



## Rob68

You big dope, what are ya?  :laugh:

Hope it not to serious and your back at it soon enough

Dont forget your white vest if your gonna be a bicep boy :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You big dope, what are ya?  :laugh:
> 
> Hope it not to serious and your back at it soon enough
> 
> Dont forget your white vest if your gonna be a bicep boy :laugh:


I'm a big dope doh 

I've got a few white vests mate 

That reminds me, I was thinking of using 'I'm too sexy for my shirt' as my posing music. Is this a wise choice? :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm a big dope doh
> 
> I've got a few white vests mate
> 
> That reminds me, I was thinking of using 'I'm too sexy for my shirt' as my posing music. Is this a wise choice? :lol:


Bet you look more like rab c nesbit in your white vest rather than a bicep boy :lol: :lol:

Imagine the sh1t you would get from the audience if you did use that music :lol: go on i dare you


----------



## Mingster

I thought it might grab the judges attention and get the crowd going a bit lol.

Maybe I should just rely on my boyish good looks and powerful though graceful stage presence :whistling:

I don't look anything like that horrible Scottish fellow. I have a shower every week whether I need it or not  .


----------



## Joe1961

Bloody hell mate, what a nucience, it is always the case pal, things are going good then bang, hope it recover quick for you Ming and it dont put you off your training to much pal. (10 years ago we would of got over an injury like this in a day lol lol lol lol)

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Bloody hell mate, what a nucience, it is always the case pal, things are going good then bang, hope it recover quick for you Ming and it dont put you off your training to much pal. (10 years ago we would of got over an injury like this in a day lol lol lol lol)
> 
> Joe


Yes mate, tell me about it.

It won't put me off any. Been doing this too long now to be easily put off 

Thanks for the encouragement Joe. All the best to you.


----------



## Rob68

I reckon you would be tupperware boxed to death on stage with the food still inside them :lol:

You dissapoint me ming not looking like rab, i imagined you to have a comb over that you shampoo and blow dry:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I reckon you would be tupperware boxed to death on stage with the food still inside them :lol:
> 
> You dissapoint me ming not looking like rab, i imagined you to have a comb over that you shampoo and blow dry:lol: :lol:


Sorry to disappoint you, mate.

I've had the shortest crop possible with my hair clippers for many years now. Not because I'm bald but because I begrudge paying for hair products 

I had long hair until I was 26, so long I could sit on it believe it or not :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, mate.
> 
> I've had the shortest crop possible with my hair clippers for many years now. Not because I'm bald but because I begrudge paying for hair products
> 
> I had long hair until I was 26, so long I could sit on it believe it or not :lol:


PICS !!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Im thinking of growing mine again..i`ll look like mick miller the comedian though if i do :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

take a bic to the head, will knock years off you !!!! and dont use right said fred or i will go back and unlike every post !!!!

I think you need to pic a few tunes and get it to the vote on here. Maybe wagners ride of the valkyries would be a good choice or theme from 2001 a space odyssey, powerful music for a powerful look but hey i know **** all about routines !!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85

I wanna see the long hair mate!! and the new managable hair...Its better short mate, you dry quicker, no need for standing infront of the mirror fixing hair, it's awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

lee85 said:


> I wanna see the long hair mate!! and the new managable hair...Its better short mate, you dry quicker, no need for standing infront of the mirror fixing hair, it's awesome!! :thumb:


Here you go lee:lol:

View attachment 62067


----------



## Redbeard85

Rob68 said:


> Here you go lee:lol:
> 
> View attachment 62067


 :lol: I see how that could be a problem when it's so close to the a55, lol


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'm a big dope doh
> 
> I've got a few white vests mate
> 
> That reminds me, I was thinking of using 'I'm too sexy for my shirt' as my posing music. Is this a wise choice? :lol:


Errmm Noooo !



Mingster said:


> I thought it might grab the judges attention and get the crowd going a bit lol.
> 
> Maybe I should just rely on my boyish good looks and powerful though graceful stage presence :whistling:
> 
> I don't look anything like that horrible Scottish fellow. I have a shower every week whether I need it or not  .


It would certainly do something .... a mini riot perhaps ? so the body 'tan' won't be 'tan' then but grime ?



Mingster said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, mate.
> 
> I've had the shortest crop possible with my hair clippers for many years now. Not because I'm bald but because I begrudge paying for hair products
> 
> I had long hair until I was 26, so long I could sit on it believe it or not :lol:


I've just spent £17 on a haircut , nearly choked as it's gone up £2 in a month, mind you it is in one of Dumfries' top salons so I get a coffee and ambience .... the skinhead look doesn't really suit me and I'm not going very bald yet so drastic measures aren't needed



retro-mental said:


> take a bic to the head, will knock years off you !!!! and dont use right said fred or i will go back and unlike every post !!!!
> 
> I think you need to pic a few tunes and get it to the vote on here. Maybe wagners ride of the valkyries would be a good choice or theme from 2001 a space odyssey, powerful music for a powerful look but hey i know **** all about routines !!!!!!


Ah a bit of Wagner sounds more like it .... Yep I think you ought to get your posing routine up on here with some choices of music so we can have a vote .....


----------



## Tassotti

Sorry to hear about your injury Ming..Join the club....Here's to a quick recovery mate


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> take a bic to the head, will knock years off you !!!! and dont use right said fred or i will go back and unlike every post !!!!
> 
> I think you need to pic a few tunes and get it to the vote on here. Maybe wagners ride of the valkyries would be a good choice or theme from 2001 a space odyssey, powerful music for a powerful look but hey i know **** all about routines !!!!!!


I don't need the bic lol. If I look any younger I'll get refused entry to bars lmao.

I was only joking about the music. Wagner's a good choice or maybe O Fortuna by Orff?



> Ah a bit of Wagner sounds more like it .... Yep I think you ought to get your posing routine up on here with some choices of music so we can have a vote .....


Keep the suggestions coming. I like powerful.



> I've just spent £17 on a haircut , nearly choked as it's gone up £2 in a month, mind you it is in one of Dumfries' top salons so I get a coffee and ambience .... the skinhead look doesn't really suit me and I'm not going very bald yet so drastic measures aren't needed


I suit a 'skinhead'. I have the right shape head for it apparently. Just bought a new WAHL clipper and it's the nuts  .


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury Ming..Join the club....Here's to a quick recovery mate


Cheers Tass. Feels a bit better this morning. No worse at any rate lol.


----------



## Greshie

Yep O Fortuna's a good one !

How long has the music to last ?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Yep O Fortuna's a good one !
> 
> How long has the music to last ?


Not sure exactly. It's quite short, about 90 seconds or so I think.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not sure exactly. It's quite short, about 90 seconds or so I think.


ah how about Dance of the Knights from Romeo & Juliet - Prokofiev ? though expect it's been done to death already ............


----------



## retro-mental

Imagine this.

its dark and the lights start coming up 9 seconds and the lights are on to you with you hands on your hips, then on the drum bit you do the pec bounce dum dum dum dum dum dum at 18 seconds straight into double bicep !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> ah how about Dance of the Knights from Romeo & Juliet - Prokofiev ? though expect it's been done to death already ............


Classic choice, mate. I think most tunes will have been hammered over the years and it would be difficult to come up with anything unique. Anything er, acceptable anyway lol.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Imagine this.
> 
> its dark and the lights start coming up 9 seconds and the lights are on to you with you hands on your hips, then on the drum bit you do the pec bounce dum dum dum dum dum dum at 18 seconds straight into double bicep !!!!!


PMSL. Quality description and stage direction, mate. Think I'll be signing you up for position as my manager/pr man :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

or clint mansell requiem for a dream






Or the foundtain death is the road to awe by clint mansell at 5 mins or at 7.30


----------



## Greshie

retro-mental said:


> or clint mansell requiem for a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the foundtain death is the road to awe by clint mansell at 5 mins or at 7.30


Would you be able to pose to this music ?


----------



## Tassotti

The last two would send the audience and judges to sleep....

Go with Right said Fred


----------



## Mingster

This is a picture of me taken on my 17th birthday believe it or not. Step back and await flaming :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> This is a picture of me taken on my 17th birthday believe it or not. Step back and await flaming :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 62068


Ah those were the days ................. not that I ever had very long hair .............


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> This is a picture of me taken on my 17th birthday believe it or not. Step back and await flaming :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 62068


Are you peter sutcliffe !!!!!

Yeah you could do a routine to those bits of music. Its dramatic powerful music, you need to find the right part of music and work the routine around the bpm


----------



## Mingster

I think I'll need something dramatic music-wise to distract from the fact that I can't pose to save my life and have no sense of rhythm at all lol.

I am the worlds worst dancer :sad:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> This is a picture of me taken on my 17th birthday believe it or not. Step back and await flaming :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 62068


 :blink: :blink: :lol: :lol: 17? i still cant grow a beard like that am im 21:whistling: or hair come to think of it :laugh:

Pmsl at retro with the peter sutcliffe comment


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I think I'll need something dramatic music-wise to distract from the fact that I can't pose to save my life and have no sense of rhythm at all lol.
> 
> I am the worlds worst dancer :sad:


Ah give over with this ming.... youll get there no problem:thumb:

I reckon once you find the right music you will have it mastered within 4 weeks of practising


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :blink: :blink: :lol: :lol: 17? i still cant grow a beard like that am im 21:whistling: or hair come to think of it :laugh:
> 
> Pmsl at retro with the peter sutcliffe comment


LOL. My beard started growing when I was 13 and both my sons are the same. Was easy to get served in pubs before I was 18  .

Had a lot of the Sutcliffe comments and also Jesus ones lol.


----------



## Rob68

I cant find it at the mo but theres a vid of PG practising his posing in his gym its quite good

but heres one that i reckon wouldnt be to much of a problem for you


----------



## Tassotti

All these bodybuilding routines are pretty dull IMO.

Ming, throw in a few handstands, back somersaults and spin on your head a few times.

Now that would wow the judges


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> All these bodybuilding routines are pretty dull IMO.
> 
> Ming, throw in a few handstands, back somersaults and spin on your head a few times.
> 
> Now that would wow the judges


Good plan Tass.

Maybe you could post up a video of you demonstrating these moves so I would have something to learn from  .


----------



## Tassotti

Get back to you on that when I have a bit more time...................


----------



## retro-mental

make this your routine but with just your budgie smugglers on


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> make this your routine but with just your budgie smugglers on


Cheers retro. That looks just the job :blink: Especially that walking on his ass bit. Might never get up again after trying that :lol:


----------



## Greshie

I get the feeling a few people are beginning to take the pee ......


----------



## retro-mental

tell you what ming if you could bust the move he does i would def vote for you, that and the fact your a good fella


----------



## Mingster

Vote for me for what?

I'd be happy to get on stage, remember the poses, and get back off again without falling over. There's no guarantee I'll have the guts to even try this yet even if I do get in shape. It's a big ask for a shy, unassuming, modest chap like myself to prance about in my skimpies in front of a crowd you know mg:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Vote for me for what?
> 
> I'd be happy to get on stage, remember the poses, and get back off again without falling over. There's no guarantee I'll have the guts to even try this yet even if I do get in shape. It's a big ask for a shy, unassuming, modest chap like myself to prance about in my skimpies in front of a crowd you know mg:


I'm reading this as false modesty and in fact you will love parading in front of a packed crowd wearing next to nothing ......


----------



## MRSTRONG

or like this dimwit ....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I'm reading this as false modesty and in fact you will love parading in front of a packed crowd wearing next to nothing ......


I really don't think I will, Greshie. It would be way outside my comfort zone and I am a creature of habit.

However, I also like a challenge....so we'll see


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> or like this dimwit ....


PMSL. That looks like my normal style of movement, mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

F*ck sake! I was wondering how I wasn't getting notifications for updates on this...sorted now :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

lol

bet it takes some guts getting up on stage but then nobody knows until its done .


----------



## Redbeard85

ewen said:


> lol
> 
> bet it takes some guts getting up on stage but then nobody knows until its done .


That was an awesome vid mate...great post!!


----------



## Mingster

Back and Biceps today in the gym.

Seated Rows x3 sets.

Close Grip Pulldowns x3.

Low Pulley Rows x3.

Dumbbell Curls x2.

Hammer Curls x2.

Cable 21's x1.

First workout since the calf injury. Blasted everything today. Full stack on Seated Rows and added another plate to Pulldowns and Pulley Rows. Another 2 reps with Db Curls and added weight to Hammers and 21's. Arms pumped and back felt humongously wide lol. Had a tough job showering afterwards  . A good bit banter with a couple of the lads who I hadn't seen for a bit after the workout too. All in all a very pleasing session, especially after the Leg session on Wednesday.


----------



## Rob68

How`s the hobbling about going ,getting any better or still the same?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How`s the hobbling about going ,getting any better or still the same?


HaHa. The hobbling is getting better already, mate. Don't think I'll be training legs for a while but will rest up over the weekend and I should be walking relatively normally by next week. Quite surprised how quickly it seems to be healing tbh. I've always been a good healer but am surpassing myself with this one  .

And no, I won't rush things  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> And no, I won't rush things  .


I aint your mother, i was gonna say ,get your legs trained monday you big girls blouse:lol: ......... i wasnt really:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Not Monday. I quite fancy a bit of this 'bicep boy' training  .

Not sure whether to stick with three workouts till legs are back on line or have an arm day lol. If I go to four workouts I reckon they'll only last about 25 mins each so might stick to three for now.

Weigh-in day tomorrow and will post an 8 day Ravenous update. Don't think Joe (or his missus) will be impressed by the amount of wind that this product is starting to generate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Could you not do an arm day at home or does being a bicep boy mean doing it in the gym :laugh:

No mate,you got to tell joe its all good and no wind problems at all :lol: :lol:

*joe dont read this post*:laugh:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> LOL. Not Monday. I quite fancy a bit of this 'bicep boy' training  .
> 
> Not sure whether to stick with three workouts till legs are back on line or have an arm day lol. If I go to four workouts I reckon they'll only last about 25 mins each so might stick to three for now.
> 
> Weigh-in day tomorrow and will post an 8 day Ravenous update. Don't think Joe (or his missus) will be impressed by the amount of wind that this product is starting to generate :lol: :lol:


pmsl I was so looking forward to this report mate, so its not a fart stopping miracle prodict then Ming lol lol lol Looks like a cracking back and bi workout mate well in pal.


----------



## Joe1961

Rob68 said:


> Could you not do an arm day at home or does being a bicep boy mean doing it in the gym :laugh:
> 
> No mate,you got to tell joe its all good and no wind problems at all :lol: :lol:
> 
> *joe dont read this post*:laugh:


pmsl to late Rob I am a shattered man, I was hoping for big things from this lol fcuk me I let one off last night in my sleep it woke me up the Mrs up and I estimated it lasted 45 seconds before the last bit of air passed out, then the fall out hit us, my Mrs uttered something I couldnt comprehend except t*at lol lol l ol


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> pmsl to late Rob I am a shattered man, I was hoping for big things from this lol fcuk me I let one off last night in my sleep it woke me up the Mrs up and I estimated it lasted 45 seconds before the last bit of air passed out, then the fall out hit us, my Mrs uttered something I couldnt comprehend except t*at lol lol l ol


HaHa. This sounds familiar mate. The missus was reaching for her gas mask last night :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> HaHa. This sounds familiar mate. The missus was reaching for her gas mask last night :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: The ideal Xmas present a gas mask, cheers mate just the trick, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

h34r: Is it safe to come in here, you pair of smelly fckers :lol: :lol:

Why do i get the impression you are actually enjoying torturing your wives :lol:

Nutters, the both of ya :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Joe is it just wind in general or IBS ?

could be a lactose intolerance or wheat. Bit of bi carb will help the guts loads and do a scratch test

write on your arm each food, milk, wheat, peanuts or what ever you eat regular then scratch underneath with a pin till theres a bit of blood and rub the food in the cut, dont contaminate each cut with other foods though. If you are allergic the cut will become red and itchy, maybe raised depending on how servere the reaction


----------



## Joe1961

retro-mental said:


> Joe is it just wind in general or IBS ?
> 
> could be a lactose intolerance or wheat. Bit of bi carb will help the guts loads and do a scratch test
> 
> write on your arm each food, milk, wheat, peanuts or what ever you eat regular then scratch underneath with a pin till theres a bit of blood and rub the food in the cut, dont contaminate each cut with other foods though. If you are allergic the cut will become red and itchy, maybe raised depending on how servere the reaction


I aint sure to tell you the truth, just thought I had really bad farts. I know the more protien I eat the worse it gets. I will get some bi carb but whats a scratch test ??? Thanks for the imput its appreciated, and sorry Ming for turning your thread into a fatulance topic:lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> h34r: Is it safe to come in here, you pair of smelly fckers :lol: :lol:
> 
> Why do i get the impression you are actually enjoying torturing your wives :lol:
> 
> Nutters, the both of ya :lol:


No worries, Joe.

Rob, I look on it more like retaliation. Normally my er, wind production is minimal lol. But the missus!! Jeez. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No worries, Joe.
> 
> Rob, I look on it more like retaliation. Normally my er, wind production is minimal lol. But the missus!! Jeez. :lol: :lol:


Hope your kids dont live at home anymore for their sakes :lol:

Please dont tell me you do the head under the duvet antics either:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Certainly not. I'm a gentleman :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. Certainly not. I'm a gentleman :lol: :lol:


I`ll take that as a yes then:lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Joe1961 said:


> I aint sure to tell you the truth, just thought I had really bad farts. I know the more protien I eat the worse it gets. I will get some bi carb but whats a scratch test ??? Thanks for the imput its appreciated, and sorry Ming for turning your thread into a fatulance topic:lol:
> 
> Joe


Will pm you the details later


----------



## Mingster

Fortnightly weigh-in today. 237 pounds. 4 pound gain over the period.

Getting bigger. Getting stronger. Getting fatter lol. Have actually reduced my carbs slightly this week and have kept cheat meals to a minimum. Eating as clean as can be expected of any human as a matter of a fact. Not a problem at the moment but will have to keep an eye on this.

My 250 pounds target for New Year seems a little conservative at the moment and I haven't used any aas yet. Hmmm...


----------



## Milky

How big is this gym matey ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> How big is this gym matey ?


The home gym, Milky?

Expecting it to be around 12x14ft.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> The home gym, Milky?
> 
> Expecting it to be around *12x14ft*.


Show off !!!!


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> The home gym, Milky?
> 
> Expecting it to be around 12x14ft.


Liberation took place this morning, old betsy is on her ar*e with rubber matting.... 10 shhets of 1 metre x 2 metre.

Fu*king heavy stuff made by the Big rubber mat company, fu*king good stuff it is too ... l reckon 2 should do you matey !


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Liberation took place this morning, old betsy is on her ar*e with rubber matting.... 10 shhets of 1 metre x 2 metre.
> 
> Fu*king heavy stuff made by the Big rubber mat company, fu*king good stuff it is too ... l reckon 2 should do you matey !


Top man :thumb:

You'll be able to do most of the home gyms in the north with that little haul 

Hope you remembers to wear the false beard and glasses :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Top man :thumb:
> 
> You'll be able to do most of the home gyms in the north with that little haul
> 
> Hope you remembers to wear the false beard and glasses :lol: :lol:


Mate l did them a favour !

The caretaker would have broken his back moving them.

( well they were on a pallet TBH so pretty easy to move with a fork lift but l am trying to justify the theft dammit ! )


----------



## Mingster

It's not theft mate, it's recycling.

Milky the eco-warrior has a nice er, ring to it lol.


----------



## Rob68

Its like only fools n horses in here :lol:

Boycey and delboy up to no good:laugh:

Whats your thinking on the target now then,will you carry on bulking till new year eve or go for the 250 weight then change things


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Its like only fools n horses in here :lol:
> 
> Boycey and delboy up to no good:laugh:
> 
> Whats your thinking on the target now then,will you carry on bulking till new year eve or go for the 250 weight then change things


I don't know, mate. Just keep plugging away and see where it takes me I suppose.

I'm training harder than I have in years, and my diet is much, much better too. I'm a little surprised at how easily the weight is going on as I've struggle to gain a pound in recent years

but, with hindsight, I guess this has been down to my low test. I set 250 as a target but it means nothing if I'm a blimp so I'll prob just keep on as I am and tweak the diet a little and assess

the situation when I go back to the endo at the beginning of November.

I'm gonna seriously need some new clothes though  .


----------



## Rob68

Ah yes keep forgetting your waiting for your results still

Sounds good though and seems to be going better than you expected 

apart from injuries and flatulence:laugh:

You struggling for clothes now then?

*I`ll send you a couple of blue shirts with nasri n clichy on the back mate* :001_tt2:

Yep that was low i know ming:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Ah yes keep forgetting your waiting for your results still
> 
> Sounds good though and seems to be going better than you expected
> 
> apart from injuries and flatulence:laugh:
> 
> You struggling for clothes now then?
> 
> *I`ll send you a couple of blue shirts with nasri n clichy on the back mate* :001_tt2:
> 
> Yep that was low i know ming:lol:


Thought it would be the Adebayor one you'd be wanting rid of 

Clichy is a decent full back who can't cross the ball. Nasri is quality in the right system, but has no heart for a scrap - he'll hate the cold and be injured all the time so he can go shopping with your cash:lol: :lol:

Maybe he'll buy me a new wardrobe


----------



## Rob68

Dont be hating on me n my team ming :lol:

If we got to the champs league final would you be chearing for us if we played these 2?

1,Barca?

2,Man u?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Dont be hating on me n my team ming :lol:
> 
> If we got to the champs league final would you be chearing for us if we played these 2?
> 
> 1,Barca?
> 
> 2,Man u?


Don't hate your team mate  Don't hate anything as such.

Genuinely hope you do well, though I'm not sure if they know how to spend the cash correctly. I'd love Michael Johnson in my side.

Champions League final? Steady on, mate  Don't want you all suicidal at the end of the season. Make sure you qualify for the Europa League first :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

He`s class johnson just struggled badly with injury for a few years

Im a city fan mate,im a dab hand at suicidal:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Ravenous 8 days in...Two capsules twice daily.

The main claims of this product are: Cleansing the system. Increased hunger. Utilise the nutrients in food more efficiently. And an extra section for Joe  . So here goes...

System Cleansing: Increased toilet activity  . No runs or anything unpleasant unless you count the increased 'pong' factor. In fairness this is probably a sign that the product is working as it suggests that it is shifting stuff that's been there for far too long.

Increased Hunger: Haven't noticed this as of yet. I am hungry most of the time anyway and it is, perhaps, early days to judge.

Utilisation of Nutrients: How do I tell? I have put on 4 pounds in weight which is double the usual rate but this extends prior to starting Ravenous. Looks positive though and will have a better idea over a longer time period.

Joe Factor: Bad news Joe. Farting has increased noticeably in frequency, volume and aroma  Your missus will not be amused. Better buy that gas mask before using this product:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

haha, by the power of smellyfart!! Atleast it seems to be working mate


----------



## Mingster

Home workout today.

Chest and Triceps.

Bench x5 sets.

CGBP X3.

Flat Flyes x2.

Skulls x3.

Enjoyed this as I'm feeling strength gradually return. Benched up to 140k no bother - I have a personal rule that I never exceed 140 in the bench without a spotter. CGBP to 110k. Flyes and last set of Skulls to failure. Nice and steady and a good pump so happy with the workout. I'll try and take a pic or two later to show the effects of the bulk lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

seems a short workout ming ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> seems a short workout ming ?


It's pretty much what I do, mate. If I had been in the gym I would have done some dips as well, but I never do a lot of sets or exercises, just try to put as much effort as possible into the ones I do. It's a little difficult to train to absolute failure on the presses at home without a spotter so use these to pre-exhaust really. The two sets of flyes and the last set of skulls are my main exercises really, funny though that sounds.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It's pretty much what I do, mate. If I had been in the gym I would have done some dips as well, but I never do a lot of sets or exercises, just try to put as much effort as possible into the ones I do. It's a little difficult to train to absolute failure on the presses at home without a spotter so use these to pre-exhaust really. The two sets of flyes and the last set of skulls are my main exercises really, funny though that sounds.


it does make sense bench isnt really optimal for chest anyway , you could use a cable station i think .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> it does make sense bench isnt really optimal for chest anyway , you could use a cable station i think .


I would use dumbbells instead of a barbell in the gym too, just can't make up heavy enough dumbbells at home - and I'd break the floor lol. Not a fan of the bench at all. I know people say focus on the chest and suchlike but to me it's a front delt exercise. I might add some cable work :thumbup1: good plan as I hate the pec deck with a passion lol.


----------



## Tassotti

You not got a rack at home Ming? Actually, have you put up a pic of your home gym yet?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> You not got a rack at home Ming? Actually, have you put up a pic of your home gym yet?


No rack, mate. That will be coming when I get the new home gym up and running. All I have at the minute is a bench and loads of weights in a small room. There is a picture of this around page 4 or 5 of this journal. A rack would make all the difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I would use dumbbells instead of a barbell in the gym too, just can't make up heavy enough dumbbells at home - and I'd break the floor lol. Not a fan of the bench at all. I know people say focus on the chest and suchlike but to me it's a front delt exercise. I might add some cable work :thumbup1: good plan as I hate the pec deck with a passion lol.


might be a tad tricky but worth looking at for a cheap fix .... http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/bands.html

attach to bench feet and db handles ...


----------



## Mingster

Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...
> 
> View attachment 62205


Still looking fu*king awesome tho mate...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Still looking fu*king awesome tho mate...


Cheers mate. Feeling a bit porky lol but getting stronger too. Around the 17 stone mark now and adding a pound or so a week. Don't seem to be eating huge amounts either tbh:confused1: Though I do like my food lol.


----------



## retro-mental

ming your looking big !!!!!

Ewen i have heard good things about the bands as in not just changing the resistance but the dynamics aswell. do you use them ?


----------



## Mingster

Yes, Ewen. I've seen a couple of guys using the bands. They look difficult to control to me. I think I'd worry about pulling something but if you could master them they would be ideal.


----------



## MRSTRONG

retro-mental said:


> ming your looking big !!!!!
> 
> Ewen i have heard good things about the bands as in not just changing the resistance but the dynamics aswell. do you use them ?


have done for deadlifts m8

they are great for barbells they become more user friendly some of them bands can add serious resistance , ideal for dynamic stuff .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...
> 
> View attachment 62205


some serious size you put on m8 your trackies are tiny now .

although dare i say it little mingster has popped his head out not sure budgie smugglers are a good idea :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> some serious size you put on m8 your trackies are tiny now .
> 
> although dare i say it little mingster has popped his head out not sure budgie smugglers are a good idea :lol:


Cheeky git. Go drop a atlas stone on your head:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...
> 
> View attachment 62205


Damn your looking big there, chunky :thumb: ............ where`d the abs go? :whistling: 



ewen said:


> some serious size you put on m8 your trackies are tiny now .
> 
> although dare i say it little mingster has popped his head out not sure budgie smugglers are a good idea :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Mingster said:


> Cheeky git. Go drop a atlas stone on your head:lol: :lol:


 :lol:

Great going ming :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Ravenous 8 days in...Two capsules twice daily.
> 
> The main claims of this product are: Cleansing the system. Increased hunger. Utilise the nutrients in food more efficiently. And an extra section for Joe  . So here goes...
> 
> System Cleansing: Increased toilet activity  . No runs or anything unpleasant unless you count the increased 'pong' factor. In fairness this is probably a sign that the product is working as it suggests that it is shifting stuff that's been there for far too long.
> 
> Increased Hunger: Haven't noticed this as of yet. I am hungry most of the time anyway and it is, perhaps, early days to judge.
> 
> Utilisation of Nutrients: How do I tell? I have put on 4 pounds in weight which is double the usual rate but this extends prior to starting Ravenous. Looks positive though and will have a better idea over a longer time period.
> 
> Joe Factor: Bad news Joe. Farting has increased noticeably in frequency, volume and aroma  Your missus will not be amused. Better buy that gas mask before using this product:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: thanks for the report mate, I dont think I will be ordering any then :lol: Lookin on ebay for Gas masks right now



Mingster said:


> Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...
> 
> View attachment 62205


Massive mate, well in pal.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...
> 
> View attachment 62205


Looking great bud!!


----------



## Mingster

Smashed shoulders in the gym today  .

Smith OHP x5.

Smith Shrug x4.

Rear Delt Rows x3.

Rear Laterals x2.

Side Laterals x2.

Felt good today so upped my volume slightly but kept intensity high.

OHP hit 100k for the first time in a while  and all other exercises up in weight, reps or both. Got a massive pump and got a few compliments too which is always good  .


----------



## paul81

looking slightly beastly in that pic mingo! mg:

next time make the effort chap and don a blond wig, viking helmet and shield :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Smashed shoulders in the gym today  .
> 
> Smith OHP x5.
> 
> Smith Shrug x4.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows x3.
> 
> Rear Laterals x2.
> 
> Side Laterals x2.
> 
> Felt good today so upped my volume slightly but kept intensity high.
> 
> OHP hit 100k for the first time in a while  and all other exercises up in weight, reps or both. Got a massive pump and *got a few compliments too which is always good*  .


You love the atention ming !!!!

HIT THE 100KG, good work. how long since ou last done that ?


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> looking slightly beastly in that pic mingo! mg:
> 
> next time make the effort chap and don a blond wig, viking helmet and shield :lol:


I can do all this ^^^^minus the blond wig:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> You love the atention ming !!!!
> 
> HIT THE 100KG, good work. how long since ou last done that ?


We all love the attention, mate  . If I'm not getting any I grab random gym uses to make sure I do :lol: :lol:

Not sure how long, but not this year, that's for sure.


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> I can do all this ^^^^minus the blond wig:lol: :lol: :lol:


boom! (not copyright protected from Ewen just yet  )

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bruno-Film-Movie-Blond-Wig-Stag-Party-Stag-Do-/270802840096?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK&var=&hash=item84b85e804a


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> boom! (not copyright protected from Ewen just yet  )
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bruno-Film-Movie-Blond-Wig-Stag-Party-Stag-Do-/270802840096?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK&var=&hash=item84b85e804a


I'd look like Duran Duran's minder :laugh:

True warriors shave their heads - it's more battle friendly. And saves on the shampoo:lol:


----------



## retro-mental

with that on you would look like tony tucker


----------



## Mingster

Sorry mate, Tony who?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Sorry mate, Tony who?


tony tucker was shot dead in retenden in a range rover along with pat and craig however a film was made called the rise of the foot soldiers ( plus 2 others essex boys and forgotton the other , tony tucker had a big daft paul weller style wig on .

not sure where retro was going with that tbh lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

i just clicked the link lol more durran durran`s minder than tony tucker lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> tony tucker was shot dead in retenden in a range rover along with pat and craig however a film was made called the rise of the foot soldiers ( plus 2 others essex boys and forgotton the other , tony tucker had a big daft paul weller style wig on .
> 
> not sure where retro was going with that tbh lol


Oh right. Got you. Yeah I saw that film a while back. Don't watch a lot of tv or films these days but have just ordered Ironclad from Amazon.


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks pretty good


----------



## paul81

ewen said:


> looks pretty good


quality film, well worth a watch/download


----------



## Rob68

Blonde wigs,duran duran, some bloke who shaves his head to save on shampoo......:laugh:

Alls well in the world of ming i see :thumb:

Nice going on the OHP and your other lifts


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Starting to get more of a powerlifters look these days...
> 
> View attachment 62205


fcuk me migster, looking big as a wardrobe there, what weight you sitting at now


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> fcuk me migster, looking big as a wardrobe there, what weight you sitting at now


Weighed in at 237 last Saturday mate.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Weighed in at 237 last Saturday mate.


Are you still gaining weight Ming? I seem to of come to a stand still on mine even though Im eatin loads? Though uit might be an age thing>?? lol


----------



## barsnack

how you getting on with ravenous


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Are you still gaining weight Ming? I seem to of come to a stand still on mine even though Im eatin loads? Though uit might be an age thing>?? lol


I've been around 225 for the last five or six years, Joe, and couldn't seem to put on a pound no matter how much I ate. Like you say I thought this might be down to age. Now I think it was down to my test being low - not saying yours is mind. Now I'm on the TRT my weight has steadily risen. I am training as hard as I have in years and I am eating like a horse as well though  . I'm also thinking that this prescribed pharma gear must be so much stronger than the usual stuff as it is a very low dose but I'm getting the results that 4 times as much ugl used to give me. This might also be down to the fact that I haven't taken anything in years and my receptors must be gagging for it lol.

Anyway my intention was to bulk up a little and I'm certainly doing that  .


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> how you getting on with ravenous


Haven't noticed any great effects up to now, mate. Posted a mini review about a page or so ago, but no great shakes up to now. Will be carrying on as these things often take a while to kick in, and I've paid for it so I may as well neck the lot lol.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> I've been around 225 for the last five or six years, Joe, and couldn't seem to put on a pound no matter how much I ate. Like you say I thought this might be down to age. Now I think it was down to my test being low - not saying yours is mind. Now I'm on the TRT my weight has steadily risen. I am training as hard as I have in years and I am eating like a horse as well though  . I'm also thinking that this prescribed pharma gear must be so much stronger than the usual stuff as it is a very low dose but I'm getting the results that 4 times as much ugl used to give me. This might also be down to the fact that I haven't taken anything in years and my receptors must be gagging for it lol.
> 
> Anyway my intention was to bulk up a little and I'm certainly doing that  .


Thats good to hear mate,

I have put some weight on since blasting mode from cruise mode 4 weeks back but this last week I havnt moved up any. might be just a bit impatient maybe up to my genetic limit I dont know??

The stuff your gettin is better than most Ming, I had a good supply of pharma sus and testoviron a few years ago and it was superb mate. Great to hear its working for you pal.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Thats good to hear mate,
> 
> I have put some weight on since blasting mode from cruise mode 4 weeks back but this last week I havnt moved up any. might be just a bit impatient maybe up to my genetic limit I dont know??
> 
> The stuff your gettin is better than most Ming, I had a good supply of pharma sus and testoviron a few years ago and it was superb mate. Great to hear its working f
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe.

Well we'll see if there's much difference later in the year when I'm planning on running a more conventional cycle  I'm only prescribed 50mg gels at the moment but I'll be getting my levels re-tested early November and I'll see where I stand following that. All the best, mate.


----------



## Joe1961

good luck with your TRT Ming, i really hope things work out tright for you pal.

Joe


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Joe.
> 
> Well we'll see if there's much difference later in the year when I'm planning on running a more conventional cycle  I'm only prescribed 50mg gels at the moment but I'll be getting my levels re-tested early November and I'll see where I stand following that. All the best, mate.


You seem to be doing really well on the gels ming,weight up strength up overall feeling better,if the docs say they will keep you on them,would you still be looking to introduce a cycle along with the gels would there be any need to seeing as though your doing ok now


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You seem to be doing really well on the gels ming,weight up strength up overall feeling better,if the docs say they will keep you on them,would you still be looking to introduce a cycle along with the gels would there be any need to seeing as though your doing ok now


HaHa. That is the question, mate. If I'm growing without extra cycling is there any need for it. I suppose the sensible answer is no. Why do more than what is required to get results? Ok, I may put on size/weight quicker but would it be better size/weight or just fat? I might be a genetic freak pmsl but I doubt it lol. I'm just gonna wait till November and see what the endo says. If I'm still growing I don't see much point in adding meds. If I've stalled then why not? It's all trail and error. I'll be glad to switch from gels to injections for the TRT though, as the gels are a bit of a bind tbh what with slapping them on every day then waiting for them to dry/soak in etc.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I suppose the sensible answer is no.


Why do i get the impression you never really did `sensible` lol and your itching to do your own conventional cycle :sneaky2: :laugh:

Be nice if the endo said sorry to tell you this mr ming but we are gonna have to double your daily dose but in injection form


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Why do i get the impression you never really did `sensible` lol and your itching to do your own conventional cycle :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> Be nice if the endo said sorry to tell you this mr ming but we are gonna have to double your daily dose but in injection form


LOL I would feel a bit er...cheated if I didn't have to run a cycle:lol: stupid though that sounds.

TBH I do think I need a slight rise in my dose as I still don't feel 21 again:lol: :lol: more like 27 or 28 I am extremely curious to find out what my levels actually are now.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL I would feel a bit er...cheated if I didn't have to run a cycle:lol: stupid though that sounds.
> 
> TBH I do think I need a slight rise in my dose as I still don't feel 21 again:lol: :lol: more like 27 or 28 I am extremely curious to find out what my levels actually are now.


Thats some dose your going to have to use at your age to make you feel something that far back :whistling: ............. 

Forget the results you got a hol to look forward to, :thumb: when you off?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Thats some dose your going to have to use at your age to make you feel something that far back :whistling: .............
> 
> Forget the results you got a hol to look forward to, :thumb: when you off?


Week next Monday, mate.

Been out with the dog for a good old walk and although my calf is a little tight there's been a big improvement over the last few days. Don't think it's worth risking it before the hols so by the time I get back I should be ready to let rip on legs again  .

Also been out food shopping - I love food shopping  . No 96 tins of tuna deals but a big trolley full of goodies from the supermarket, plus two carrier bags full of chicken breasts, lamb chops and beef from the butchers  . Should keep us going for a week or two.


----------



## Rob68

That will be some carb up with all that pasta over there....hows the mountain of tuna is it a mole hill yet lol

Good stuff on the calf healing 

Am just off to top myself now as a member on here just told me he has a mental image of me looking like stone cold steve austin but wearing chaps :blink: ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Here's a nice Viking seax I've managed to acquire. Thinking of sending it down to Ewen so he can wave it at Tass over the weekend  .


----------



## Tassotti

Hope that's the only chopper he waves at me


----------



## Joe1961

Nice blade Ming, someone owe you money:lol: Where you going for your hols mate??

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Nice blade Ming, someone owe you money:lol: Where you going for your hols mate??
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe. Going to Rome for a week  . The missus booked it for my 50th birthday present.

Think she fancies seeing me in a toga


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Hi Joe. Going to Rome for a week  . The missus booked it for my 50th birthday present.
> 
> Think she fancies seeing me in a toga


ha I remember know reading it in your thread lol, even my memory going now :lol: Youll have a cracking time pal, I have always fancied going to rome a facinating place full of history, awesome mate.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> ha I remember know reading it in your thread lol, even my memory going now :lol: Youll have a cracking time pal, I have always fancied going to rome a facinating place full of history, awesome mate.
> 
> Joe


Cheers mate. Yeah, I like my history, especially ancient history. We tend to choose our holidays for places with a good bit of historical interest. I particularly like Greece, and the Greek Islands. The fact that it's nice and sunny most of the year helps as well  .


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. Yeah, I like my history, especially ancient history. We tend to choose our holidays for places with a good bit of historical interest. I particularly like Greece, and the Greek Islands. The fact that it's nice and sunny most of the year helps as well  .


anywere inparticular you chose in greece with historical content, always wanted to visit Temple of Olympian Zeus


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> anywere inparticular you chose in greece with historical content, always wanted to visit Temple of Olympian Zeus


I've never been to Athens, mate. Went to Rhodes last year - there's loads of historical stuff there both ancient and more modern, Hospitallers etc. Even managed to get a few bodybuilding pose

photos next to some ancient columns and battlements lol. Before anyone asks they're stuck in my old computer and haven't been able to retrieve loads of photos


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Triceps today.

Dumbbell Bench x30k x40k x50k x50k.

Flat Flyes x30k x30k - need to add a little to these.

CGBP x80k x90k x100k.

Skulls x45k - elbows aching so binned these after one set.

Overhead Rope Extensions x3 sets @15 reps.

Doesn't look like a lot but pushed myself hard and blew up nicely. Getting stronger on the presses and flyes.

I haven't been feeling too good the last few days and I've struggled to eat enough. I'm also tiring easily. Only a week or so till hols so I think break is coming at the right time  .


----------



## Mingster

Back and Biceps.

Seated Rows x3 sets.

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns x3 sets.

Low Pulley Rows x2 sets.

Dumbell Curls x2.

Hammer Curls x1.

Funny workout. Actually hit pb's on Pulldowns and Pulley Rows but definitely hit 'the wall' today. Halfway through workout felt totally exhausted and run down. Have trained on this programme solidly for eight weeks now and it's time to give my body a wee rest. It would've been perfect if I'd lasted another week as I'm on hols from a week tomorrow but there you go. Will have a two week break from intense weights now, including holiday, and then start back with a slightly revised programme after that.

I'm happy with what I've achieved this programme. My strength is back up to respectable levels, my bodyweight is around the 17 stone mark, and my diet is in check. I've had good news regarding my operation, the TRT has kicked in and I'm feeling a lot better in myself. I'll be looking at a new programme leading up till the beginning of November then, if all goes well with the endo, I'll be looking to finally start my first aas course in several years.

Right, feel like crap so I'm off to bed  .


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done m8 pleased things are on the up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

well done mate enjoy your hols


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Back and Biceps.
> 
> Seated Rows x3 sets.
> 
> Close Grip Lat Pulldowns x3 sets.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows x2 sets.
> 
> Dumbell Curls x2.
> 
> Hammer Curls x1.
> 
> Funny workout. Actually hit pb's on Pulldowns and Pulley Rows but definitely hit 'the wall' today. Halfway through workout felt totally exhausted and run down. Have trained on this programme solidly for eight weeks now and it's time to give my body a wee rest. It would've been perfect if I'd lasted another week as I'm on hols from a week tomorrow but there you go. Will have a two week break from intense weights now, including holiday, and then start back with a slightly revised programme after that.
> 
> I'm happy with what I've achieved this programme. My strength is back up to respectable levels, my bodyweight is around the 17 stone mark, and my diet is in check. I've had good news regarding my operation, the TRT has kicked in and I'm feeling a lot better in myself. I'll be looking at a new programme leading up till the beginning of November then, if all goes well with the endo, I'll be looking to finally start my first aas course in several years.
> 
> Right, feel like crap so I'm off to bed  .


Top stuff Ming, you deserve a rest mate, all the best pal.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental

if going to greece then try skiathos. Its a lovely unspoilt islan with some of the best beaches in the world on it

ming dont risk your calf, just use your time wisley on holiday so rest it and swim in the sea

Rob you never did ay if you did look like stone cold in chaps or not !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti

Kavos mate

Right up your street


----------



## paul81

loads of people i talk to love greece, sidari was a place i was told to go when i wanted to chill out, does look awesome from the pics


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back and Biceps.
> 
> Seated Rows x3 sets.
> 
> Close Grip Lat Pulldowns x3 sets.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows x2 sets.
> 
> Dumbell Curls x2.
> 
> Hammer Curls x1.
> 
> Funny workout. Actually hit pb's on Pulldowns and Pulley Rows but definitely hit 'the wall' today. Halfway through workout felt totally exhausted and run down. Have trained on this programme solidly for eight weeks now and it's time to give my body a wee rest. It would've been perfect if I'd lasted another week as I'm on hols from a week tomorrow but there you go. Will have a two week break from intense weights now, including holiday, and then start back with a slightly revised programme after that.
> 
> I'm happy with what I've achieved this programme. My strength is back up to respectable levels, my bodyweight is around the 17 stone mark, and my diet is in check. I've had good news regarding my operation, the TRT has kicked in and I'm feeling a lot better in myself. I'll be looking at a new programme leading up till the beginning of November then, if all goes well with the endo, I'll be looking to finally start my first aas course in several years.
> 
> Right, feel like crap so I'm off to bed  .


Hey mate chin up and hope you feel better soon buddy



retro-mental said:


> Rob you never did ay if you did look like stone cold in chaps or not !!!!!!


Retro am waiting on ming putting a few more pounds on then he wont fit into his and i`ll borrow them just to get a pic for you :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hey mate chin up and hope you feel better soon buddy
> 
> Retro am waiting on ming putting a few more pounds on then he wont fit into his and i`ll borrow them just to get a pic for you :lol:


I'm fine mate. Just came down with a bit of a bug when my resistance was low I reckon. I was due a break so not all bad  .

I should put those pounds on in Rome next week  pizza, pasta, ice cream yummy. Do you want me to have them washed before I post them to you?  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm fine mate. Just came down with a bit of a bug when my resistance was low I reckon. I was due a break so not all bad  .
> 
> I should put those pounds on in Rome next week  pizza, pasta, ice cream yummy. Do you want me to have them washed before I post them to you?  .


Pmsl Yes mate please wash n shrink them although dont think your protein farts would have affected them :lol:

Fill your boots ming when your in rome,just remember to take some elasticated waist pants to wear as you eat your way round 

Go to the trevi fountain on your first day chuck a coin or 2 in there and wish that you dont burst on your holiday :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl Yes mate please wash n shrink them although dont think your protein farts would have affected them :lol:
> 
> Fill your boots ming when your in rome,just remember to take some elasticated waist pants to wear as you eat your way round
> 
> Go to the trevi fountain on your first day chuck a coin or 2 in there and wish that you dont burst on your holiday :laugh:


I've hardly eaten a thing for the past two days:sad:

Think I might go on a proper strength training bulk for six weeks when I get back lol. None of this lean bulking nonsense:laugh: Then try a bit of girly bodybuilding from November:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I've hardly eaten a thing for the past two days:sad:
> 
> Think I might go on a proper strength training bulk for six weeks when I get back lol. None of this lean bulking nonsense:laugh: Then try a bit of girly bodybuilding from November:whistling: :lol:


Go for it mate.... huge n awesomeness awaits at the end of the bulk :thumb:

Just remember that four letter word when you start the girly bodybuilding :laugh:

DIET :001_tt2:

Straps arrive tomorrow mate cheers for advice your a good un


----------



## Mingster

Mmmm.

Straps n' chaps eh?

Sounds like the plot from a Tass Productions video:lol: :lol: :lol:

All the best, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> Straps n' chaps eh?
> 
> Sounds like the plot from a Tass Productions video:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> All the best, mate:thumbup1:


Dont be giving tass ideas ffs :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

:001_tt2: :blowme:


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> :001_tt2: :blowme:


 :ban: :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85

How you feeling the day mate??


----------



## Joe1961

lee85 said:


> How you feeling the day mate??


x 2


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> How you feeling the day mate??


Hi Lee/Joe. Been a bit better today but still not eating much - managed two jam doughnuts this morning though lol. Guess it's some sort of bug but makes me really tired and just wanting to sleep - not good whilst at work. Got a day off tomorrow so will be lying about and catching up with uk-m and finishing off the doughnuts no doubt:lol:

Been thinking about my next routine after the holiday. Think I'll be going low rep strength training for a few weeks working around bench. military press, cleans, partial deads and leg press. Gonna give the isolation stuff a miss then take advantage of the rebound by switching to a higher rep, multi exercise approach leading up to Christmas to try and trigger some muscle growth.

Wasn't planning on the strength training but after watching Ewen in his comp I can't help myself  Strength training is my first love after all lol.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Hi Lee/Joe. Been a bit better today but still not eating much - managed two jam doughnuts this morning though lol. Guess it's some sort of bug but makes me really tired and just wanting to sleep - not good whilst at work. Got a day off tomorrow so will be lying about and catching up with uk-m and finishing off the doughnuts no doubt:lol:
> 
> Been thinking about my next routine after the holiday. Think I'll be going low rep strength training for a few weeks working around bench. military press, cleans, partial deads and leg press. Gonna give the isolation stuff a miss then take advantage of the rebound by switching to a higher rep, multi exercise approach leading up to Christmas to try and trigger some muscle growth.
> 
> Wasn't planning on the strength training but after watching Ewen in his comp I can't help myself  Strength training is my first love after all lol.


Oi you lazy fat old duffer :lol: well i cant say good workout or owt while your lay on the sofa scoffing donuts can i? :ban: 

Sounds like someone is definately getting that bug back again for the strength training good on you mucker  girly bodybuilding?? who needs it eh lol


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Hi Lee/Joe. Been a bit better today but still not eating much - managed two jam doughnuts this morning though lol. Guess it's some sort of bug but makes me really tired and just wanting to sleep - not good whilst at work. Got a day off tomorrow so will be lying about and catching up with uk-m and finishing off the doughnuts no doubt:lol:
> 
> Been thinking about my next routine after the holiday. Think I'll be going low rep strength training for a few weeks working around bench. military press, cleans, partial deads and leg press. Gonna give the isolation stuff a miss then take advantage of the rebound by switching to a higher rep, multi exercise approach leading up to Christmas to try and trigger some muscle growth.
> 
> Wasn't planning on the strength training but after watching Ewen in his comp I can't help myself  Strength training is my first love after all lol.


Doughnuts, I want 5 now :lol: Im going to get some tomorrow mate mmmmm. Glad your a bit better anyway pal, nowt worse than feeling off and working as well yuk.

I like the stratagy for the next training routine mate, strength training has to be the future, its addictive, dangerous but fcukin great to do.. Good luck with it pal.

Joe


----------



## Glassback

Yo Ming - Its Me. Great journal, ****ty news but you will be fine. You're in great shape..... ****ing beast mate ha awesome. If I could get to half that size I'd be happy. I'm subbed.


----------



## retro-mental

Ming i have been feeling a bit ****ty last week or so, i put it down to overworking myself but i have heard a few people complaning of bad guts and funny head which is what i had

I tend to find when i am working out that if theres a cold thinking about coming into the country i will get it !!!!!

Anyway try this, Go to your cupboard ( or supermarket if you aint got it ) and grab some fenugreek seed, fresh or powdeed ginger.

sick a load of seed in a cup about 1 inch worth. brew like a tea and leave for 40-50 mins. then get about three spoons of the water ( should be dark yellowy colour ) into a new cup and add some ginger powder, just a pinch. If you bought fresh add a small piece to the original brew

Knock it back and tomorrow you will feel loads better, keep you water intact high aswell.

Reps tomorrow when it works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

> Oi you lazy fat old duffer well i cant say good workout or owt while your lay on the sofa scoffing donuts can i?
> 
> Sounds like someone is definately getting that bug back again for the strength training good on you mucker girly bodybuilding?? who needs it eh lol


Cheers Rob. I can always rely on you for a kind word lol.



> Doughnuts, I want 5 now Im going to get some tomorrow mate mmmmm. Glad your a bit better anyway pal, nowt worse than feeling off and working as well yuk.
> 
> I like the stratagy for the next training routine mate, strength training has to be the future, its addictive, dangerous but fcukin great to do.. Good luck with it pal.
> 
> Joe


You know the score Joe:thumbup1: With age comes wisdom and all that. We know that doughnuts are one of the finest carb sources ever invented and are far superior pre-workout than JackDaniels...er Jack3D or whatever it's called:whistling: :lol:

PS Lee I still can't do this multi-quote thing:cursing: I'm so 20th century lol.


----------



## Mingster

Glassback said:


> Yo Ming - Its Me. Great journal, ****ty news but you will be fine. You're in great shape..... ****ing beast mate ha awesome. If I could get to half that size I'd be happy. I'm subbed.


Welcome aboard young man. It's a pleasure to have you along for the ride. I was doubly tired last night after reading about all that climbing, swimming, triathlon evil stuff that you get up to. I have been known to keel over walking the dog I'll have you know.

Wishing you all the best, mate:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming i have been feeling a bit ****ty last week or so, i put it down to overworking myself but i have heard a few people complaning of bad guts and funny head which is what i had
> 
> I tend to find when i am working out that if theres a cold thinking about coming into the country i will get it !!!!!
> 
> Anyway try this, Go to your cupboard ( or supermarket if you aint got it ) and grab some fenugreek seed, fresh or powdeed ginger.
> 
> sick a load of seed in a cup about 1 inch worth. brew like a tea and leave for 40-50 mins. then get about three spoons of the water ( should be dark yellowy colour ) into a new cup and add some ginger powder, just a pinch. If you bought fresh add a small piece to the original brew
> 
> Knock it back and tomorrow you will feel loads better, keep you water intact high aswell.
> 
> Reps tomorrow when it works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


First of all retro...You do know that if you had lived in the middle ages you would have been burnt at the stake? :lol: :lol:

If I can find these ingredients whilst out in the woods with the dog I shall try the local shops although I suspect my requests will be met with muttered curses and ancient gestures designed to ward off evil spirits lol.

Reps tomorrow if it works. But if it renders me bed-ridden and makes all my hair fall out I will be sending the boys round:lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> First of all retro...You do know that if you had lived in the middle ages you would have been burnt at the stake? :lol: :lol:
> 
> If I can find these ingredients whilst out in the woods with the dog I shall try the local shops although I suspect my requests will be met with muttered curses and ancient gestures designed to ward off evil spirits lol.
> 
> Reps tomorrow if it works. But if it renders me bed-ridden and makes all my hair fall out I will be sending the boys round:lol: :lol:


It may make you drop your bowls !!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti

retro-mental said:


> Ming i have been feeling a bit ****ty last week or so, i put it down to overworking myself but i have heard a few people complaning of bad guts and funny head which is what i had
> 
> I tend to find when i am working out that if theres a cold thinking about coming into the country i will get it !!!!!
> 
> Anyway try this, Go to your cupboard ( or supermarket if you aint got it ) and grab some fenugreek seed, fresh or powdeed ginger.
> 
> sick a load of seed in a cup about 1 inch worth. brew like a tea and leave for 40-50 mins. then get about three spoons of the water ( should be dark yellowy colour ) into a new cup and add some ginger powder, just a pinch. If you bought fresh add a small piece to the original brew
> 
> Knock it back and tomorrow you will feel loads better, keep you water intact high aswell.
> 
> Reps tomorrow when it works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Been on www.oldwivestales.com again Retro?


----------



## Mingster

This Ravenous stuff is doing a good job of that, mate. LOL. And making me fart worse than Joe after a jar of pickled eggs:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob. I can always rely on you for a kind word lol.
> 
> PS Lee I still can't do this multi-quote thing:cursing: I'm so 20th century lol.


Apologies mate 

At the bottom of each post.... reply ...reply with quote...then a little box with a + at the side..... if you are going to quote more than 1 post click the little box with the plus ...then on the next post you want to quote ,click reply with quote......

If you wanted to quote 3 posts click the one with the + on the first 2 posts always click reply with quote on the last post you are quoting....hope this helps


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Apologies mate
> 
> At the bottom of each post.... reply ...reply with quote...then a little box with a + at the side..... if you are going to quote more than 1 post click the little box with the plus ...then on the next post you want to quote ,click reply with quote......
> 
> If you wanted to quote 3 posts click the one with the + on the first 2 posts always click reply with quote on the last post you are quoting....hope this helps


Cheers, mate. Lee has explained this to me but I am a little dense at times. It comes with being so good looking lol.



Tassotti said:


> Been on www.oldwivestales.com again Retro?


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

tass i aint gonna click on it this time !!!!!!

Nah it works an is the only thing in the world that will help with the common cold. Herbs and spices are powerful things sometimes and generally alot of people dont believe because its not a drug with a medical name but cocaine and canabis and magic mushrooms are all natural substances to name a few and you believe in them coz they work !!!!!!!

Tass i have alreay told you that cayanne pepper is a good fat burner too same as green tea. I am like a witch doctor when it comes to this sh1t


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> tass i aint gonna click on it this time !!!!!!
> 
> Nah it works an is the only thing in the world that will help with the common cold. Herbs and spices are powerful things sometimes and generally alot of people dont believe because its not a drug with a medical name but cocaine and canabis and magic mushrooms are all natural substances to name a few and you believe in them coz they work !!!!!!!
> 
> Tass i have alreay told you that cayanne pepper is a good fat burner too same as green tea. I am like a witch doctor when it comes to this sh1t


It's defo not a cold. I haven't any of the usual symptoms, I'm just really tired all the time, proper lethargic:sleeping:. I've only been up two hours and I'm ready for bed already. Just had 6 pancakes mind you as my doughnuts have mysteriously disappeared:crying: Gonna take the dog out for a bit and get some fresh air.


----------



## Joe1961

I will have to start waking up earlier, all these posts to catch up on dont you lot sleep :lol: mind you spent last night on the couch, farting and itchy balls syndrome was at its best, fcuk Im tired :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> You know the score Joe:thumbup1: With age comes wisdom and all that. We know that doughnuts are one of the finest carb sources ever invented and are far superior pre-workout than JackDaniels...er Jack3D or whatever it's called:whistling: :lol:


Without any doubt mate they are the finest, I am off the co-op to get some doughnuts now, better than oats anyday. I may start a doughnut thread when I get back :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Without any doubt mate they are the finest, I am off the co-op to get some doughnuts now, better than oats anyday. I may start a doughnut thread when I get back :lol:
> 
> Joe


Quality idea, mate. Must say I get a little tired of posters who worry about their six packs after eating two jammy dodgers lol. A bit of everything does you good - well, nearly everything anyway lol. If you start that thread I'm subbed:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mmmmmmmm doughnuts


----------



## Tassotti

Could everybody just stop talking about doughnuts please :cursing:


----------



## paul81

Tassotti said:


> Could everybody just stop talking about doughnuts please :cursing:


But there's so many on this site, its hard to avoid :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

retro-mental said:


> tass i aint gonna click on it this time !!!!!!
> 
> Nah it works an is the only thing in the world that will help with the common cold. Herbs and spices are powerful things sometimes and generally alot of people dont believe because its not a drug with a medical name but cocaine and canabis and magic mushrooms are all natural substances to name a few and you believe in them coz they work !!!!!!!
> 
> Tass i have alreay told you that cayanne pepper is a good fat burner too same as green tea. I am like a witch doctor when it comes to this sh1t


Tass is off to get some cocaine, cannabis and mushrooms......erm...I mean cayenne pepper


----------



## Joe1961

Tassotti said:


> Tass is off to get some cocaine, cannabis and mushrooms......erm...I mean cayenne pepper


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> It comes with being so good looking lol.


See i promised myself to be not so cheeky with you mate,then you come up with classics like this  :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> See i promised myself to be not so cheeky with you mate,then you come up with classics like this  :laugh:


Well, I'm no judge of these things myself, mate. Just repeating what legions of fine-looking ladies have told me over the last 40 years or so:rolleye: :rockon:


----------



## retro-mental

yeah my ma tells me the same thing too !!!!


----------



## Mingster

How about this for my strength programme after the hols?

Workout 1: OHP, CGBP, Dips.

Workout 2: Leg Press, SLDL, Calf Raises.

Workout 3: Cleans, Lat Pulldowns, Barbell Curls.

Leg Press as I can't squat and Pulldowns as I'm too fat to chin.

Early days as far as planning goes so am open to any suggestions, improvements etc. Cheers.


----------



## Glassback

Some pinochios for core and good measure x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Workout 1: OHP, CGBP, Dips.

Workout 2: Leg Press, SLDL, Calf Raises.

Workout 3: Cleans, close grip pull ups  <<< only 2 due to your back i reckon and chins will help open up the spine after crushing it with cleans .


----------



## Mingster

Glassback said:


> Some pinochios for core and good measure x


Hello mate. I do a bit of core work about twice a week on non-training days and I do about a 15 mins physio routine before bed every night to help my back. Am unfamiliar with what you're suggesting though  .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Workout 1: OHP, CGBP, Dips.
> 
> Workout 2: Leg Press, SLDL, Calf Raises.
> 
> Workout 3: Cleans, close grip pull ups  <<< only 2 due to your back i reckon and chins will help open up the spine after crushing it with cleans .


You're a hard man Ewen lol. As I knew you would be. Just thought I'd try to slip that one past you You happy with the rest of it? Is it enough? More exercises?

Thought no more than 6 reps max, with the occasional double thrown in.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Hello mate. I do a bit of core work about twice a week on non-training days and I do about a 15 mins physio routine before bed every night to help my back. Am unfamiliar with what you're suggesting though  .


pinochios ..... cant cheat cant lie lol .


----------



## Tassotti

by close grip, do you mean hammer?


----------



## Mingster

Ah, yes. Gotcha. I call these 'those stupid sit up straight thingy's' :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> You're a hard man Ewen lol. As I knew you would be. Just thought I'd try to slip that one past you You happy with the rest of it? Is it enough? More exercises?
> 
> Thought no more than 6 reps max, with the occasional double thrown in.


i like it simple on paper but in practice it will be a buggar .


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> by close grip, do you mean hammer?


You mean the chins, mate? If so, yes I think he means a close, neutral grip.



ewen said:


> i like it simple on paper but in practice it will be a buggar .


In an ideal world I would do:

OHP, CGBP, Dips.

Squat, SLDL, Calf Raises.

Deads, Chins, BB Curls.

Doesn't look like much but is a proper killer if done right and I always made my biggest progress from this.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> You mean the chins, mate? If so, yes I think he means a close, neutral grip.
> 
> In an ideal world I would do:
> 
> OHP, CGBP, Dips.
> 
> Squat, SLDL, Calf Raises.
> 
> Deads, Chins, BB Curls.
> 
> Doesn't look like much but is a proper killer if done right and I always made my biggest progress from this.


that looks far better do it lol .

yeah palms facing on chins tass


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> that looks far better do it lol .
> 
> yeah palms facing on chins tass


It is better, mate. But my back won't let me do it anymore:no:


----------



## Joe1961

Heavy one arm DB rows Ming any good to you?


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Heavy one arm DB rows Ming any good to you?


Yes, mate. I've done a lot of these. Got my Olympic Dumbbell bars set up for these and they are a staple of my home back workouts


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I've done a lot of these. Got my Olympic Dumbbell bars set up for these and they are a staple of my home back workouts


I love em mate unfortunately not been able to do em much since I injured my groin. :-(


----------



## retro-mental

Joe1961 said:


> I love em mate unfortunately not been able to do em much since I injured my groin. :-(


You doing them right !!!!!!

I bet it effects alot of things you do


----------



## paul81

dumbell rows with your pecker eh??

now wheres Tass to do a vid when you need him?? :lol: :lol:

just realised how gay that sounds........ not cool


----------



## Mingster

Well, I have now had four days off from the gym and my diet.

Despite all the doughnuts etc. I reckon my daily cals have fallen from 4000/4500ish to around 2800 with a high percentage of this being crap.

Good points - leaned up a little, less bloat, and a fair bit of vascularity coming through especially in tris and delts  .

Bad points - sweet tooth has returned - will attempt to keep this at bay with fab lollies - two boxes for £3 at co-op

Feeling a bit better today but still very tired.


----------



## retro-mental

paul81 said:


> dumbell rows with your pecker eh??
> 
> now wheres Tass to do a vid when you need him?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> just realised how gay that sounds........ not cool


very very gay and slightly creepy !!!!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well, I have now had four days off from the gym and my diet.
> 
> Despite all the doughnuts etc. I reckon my daily cals have fallen from 4000/4500ish to around 2800 with a high percentage of this being crap.
> 
> Good points - leaned up a little, less bloat, and a fair bit of vascularity coming through especially in tris and delts  .
> 
> Bad points - sweet tooth has returned - will attempt to keep this at bay with fab lollies - two boxes for £3 at co-op
> 
> Feeling a bit better today but still very tired.


Any more thoughts on the ravenous,see you say you feel less bloat or in this case im guessing its down to the calorie/diet drop?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Any more thoughts on the ravenous,see you say you feel less bloat or in this case im guessing its down to the calorie/diet drop?


Yes, mate. I'm still taking the Ravenous but have been disappointed to tell you the truth. Thought that this might have been the one but not convinced as of yet. Farting has increased - again - over the last couple of days and my mates are well impressed with this:lol:

They are simple, country folk after all


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I'm still taking the Ravenous but have been disappointed to tell you the truth. Thought that this might have been the one but not convinced as of yet. Farting has increased - again - over the last couple of days and my mates are well impressed with this:lol:
> 
> They are simple, country folk after all


Will you look to try something else or just leave it and suffer with the bloat?

Bet your talk of the village with your farting :laugh: is it like the league of gentlemen where you are? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Will you look to try something else or just leave it and suffer with the bloat?
> 
> Bet your talk of the village with your farting :laugh: is it like the league of gentlemen where you are? :whistling:


I'm going to see if huge quantities of pizza, pasta and ice cream cure the bloat whilst on holiday, mate:laugh:

It's like League of Gentlemen but harder. A bit like One Million Years B.C.  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm going to see if huge quantities of pizza, pasta and ice cream cure the bloat whilst on holiday, mate:laugh:
> 
> It's like League of Gentlemen but harder. A bit like One Million Years B.C.  .


After eating what your gonna be eating on hol, i`d be gutted if i didnt feel bloated and sick as a dog after every meal :laugh:

Are you staying in rome for the full week?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> After eating what your gonna be eating on hol, i`d be gutted if i didnt feel bloated and sick as a dog after every meal :laugh:
> 
> Are you staying in rome for the full week?


I think so, mate. The missus has planned it all so I'm just gonna sit back and go with the flow. As long as the weathers fine, my stomach's full and nobody tries to pinch my wallet I'll be happy:lol:


----------



## Rob68

If you get chance and it a clear day go to the top of the vatican building,the sight from there is ace,and the walk up the steps to get there will sort your leg workout for the week 

There were a lot of beggars around the city from what i can remember,but that was many many moons ago last time i went....

Have you got zip pockets in your chaps? :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Rob68 said:


> If you get chance and it a clear day go to the top of the vatican building,the sight from there is ace,and the walk up the steps to get there will sort your leg workout for the week
> 
> There were a lot of beggars around the city from what i can remember,but that was many many moons ago last time i went....
> 
> Have you got zip pockets in your chaps? :lol: :lol:


zip pockets ? he dont even have an ass in them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Well, as requested, I've posted my used chaps to Rob.

This leaves me a little short in the holiday wardrobe department so I headed off to Matalan today to pick up some cheapo duds. I was pleasantly surprised to discover they do a line in denim jogging pant things - excuse the technical fashion references here lol. Anyway, I'll try and post a picture. Naff as these may look they are amazingly comfortable and have ample room for humungously developed calfs and quads. Remind me of the Perfetto stuff I used to get in the 80's/90's.

Had to get trousers with a 38 waist to get my legs in - massive around my waist of course:whistling: and size 12 boots. Getting a smart shirt is an impossible task and the hunt will re-commence tomorrow.

Ah, the price of being a fashion icon.


----------



## barsnack

**** it, if they fit and are comfortable wear them...would wear a pair to except im kinda thought of as a fashion icon were im from so cant hurt my rep blud


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well, as requested, I've posted my used chaps to Rob.
> 
> This leaves me a little short in the holiday wardrobe department so I headed off to Matalan today to pick up some cheapo duds. I was pleasantly surprised to discover they do a line in denim jogging pant things - excuse the technical fashion references here lol. Anyway, I'll try and post a picture. Naff as these may look they are amazingly comfortable and have amble room for humungously developed calfs and quads. Remind me of the Perfetto stuff I used to get in the 80's/90's.
> 
> Had to get trousers with a 38 waist to get my legs in - massive around my waist of course:whistling: and size 12 boots. Getting a smart shirt is an impossible task and the hunt will re-commence tomorrow.
> 
> Ah, the price of being a fashion icon.
> 
> View attachment 62861


PMSL....your a fcuker ming :lol:

Nice jeans,smart enough mate....ELASTICATED waist i see :whistling:

Size 12 feet??? :blink:


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> **** it, if they fit and are comfortable wear them...would wear a pair to except im kinda thought of as a fashion icon were im from so cant hurt my rep blud


Get where you're coming from fella as I've heard fashion is cutting edge round your way. Must admit these are mega comfy though and look much better than pic suggests. Believe it or not but I am a bit of a fashion/designer label snob and gets loads of stick off the missus on this subject.


----------



## Tassotti

How d'you get those jeans to stand up like that?


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Get where you're coming from fella as I've heard fashion is cutting edge round your way. Must admit these are mega comfy though and look much better than pic suggests. Believe it or not but I am a bit of a fashion/designer label snob and gets loads of stick off the missus on this subject.


they for gym use or just for holiday, were you going, being nosey


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> PMSL....your a fcuker ming :lol:
> 
> Nice jeans,smart enough mate....ELASTICATED waist i see :whistling:
> 
> Size 12 feet??? :blink:


Yeah, elasticated, what you sayin' like? :whistling: :lol: Handy for reaching in to give the nads a scratch lol.

Normally take an 11 mate, but these are like genuine fake Italian leather boot things (note topical holiday reference) and had to get a bigger size to zip over ankles lol.

I'm going to look a super smoothy, all in black with a rose in my teeth:lol: :lol: Not a look I normally embrace, I must admit.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> How d'you get those jeans to stand up like that?


Spray on starch



barsnack said:


> they for gym use or just for holiday, were you going, being nosey


Not for holiday (Rome) mate. More for casual/gym/collecting the protection money type of thing.


----------



## Tassotti

Your gonna look smooth with a rose in your black teeth?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yeah, elasticated, what you sayin' like? :whistling: :lol: Handy for reaching in to give the nads a scratch lol.
> 
> Normally take an 11 mate, but these are like genuine fake Italian leather boot things (note topical holiday reference) and had to get a bigger size to zip over ankles lol.
> 
> I'm going to look a super smoothy, all in black with a rose in my teeth:lol: :lol: Not a look I normally embrace, I must admit.


Bet you go for the simon cowell look, all dressed in black waistband up to your nips :laugh:

All you need to go with your jeans are my super cool trainers mate 

http://www.natterjacks.com/puma-whirlwind-2-blue-white-115968.html

Not sure they do them in canal barge size lucky for you :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Bet you go for the simon cowell look, all dressed in black waistband up to your nips :laugh:
> 
> All you need to go with your jeans are my super cool trainers mate
> 
> http://www.natterjacks.com/puma-whirlwind-2-blue-white-115968.html
> 
> Not sure they do them in canal barge size lucky for you :laugh:


No danger of the Simon Cowell waistband to nips look mate - they don't do a 50 inch waist size.

All my trainers are vintage hi-tops mate. I'm a total retro trainer snob And all grown-up sizes, too.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No danger of the Simon Cowell waistband to nips look mate - they don't do a 50 inch waist size.
> 
> All my trainers are vintage hi-tops mate. I'm a total retro trainer snob And all grown-up sizes, too.


haha yeah your chest might be a problem there lol

Like my trainers to,to much in fact lol

This place has had a lot of dollar off me over the years..great shop though

http://size.co.uk/footwear?departmentPage=N#back

Hang on a mo....when did vikings start wearing hi-tops? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> haha yeah your chest might be a problem there lol
> 
> Like my trainers to,to much in fact lol
> 
> This place has had a lot of dollar off me over the years..great shop though
> 
> http://size.co.uk/footwear?departmentPage=N#back
> 
> Hang on a mo....when did vikings start wearing hi-tops? :laugh:


Nice site:thumbup1:

I like the Reeboks best. I have 3 pairs of the X size Pumps that retail at £200 on there which I bought back in the 90's for £40 each. And loads of pairs of Reebok Classic boots. I've probably got more trainers than the missus has shoes so you can imagine...lol.

Vikings started wearing hi-tops in the seventies mate. Adapt or die. It's a cut-throat world out there.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I'm still taking the Ravenous but have been disappointed to tell you the truth. Thought that this might have been the one but not convinced as of yet. Farting has increased - again - over the last couple of days and my mates are well impressed with this:lol:
> 
> They are simple, country folk after all


Phew I am so glad I didnt order any lol, hey mate them jeans are snazzy I might get a pair do they have 32 inch waists :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Old classic ones like you have can still fetch silly money second hand

Seen a few people wearing the otomix boots for training,but not really my thing...supposed to be very comfy


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Phew I am so glad I didnt order any lol, hey mate them jeans are snazzy I might get a pair do they have 32 inch waists :lol:


Is your lad after a pair, Joe? :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Old classic ones like you have can still fetch silly money second hand
> 
> Seen a few people wearing the otomix boots for training,but not really my thing...supposed to be very comfy


Yeah. Sold a few pairs on ebay last year to make room which made good money. I've got a pair of the otomix boots. Thought they might be good for my squat. Only wore them twice - wasn't impressed. Been meaning to sell them for years lol.


----------



## Rob68

Pity your not size 8,wouldnt mind some nice classic boots :laugh:

Yep i got girly feet lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Pity your not size 8,wouldnt mind some nice classic boots :laugh:
> 
> Yep i got girly feet lol


No worries mate. You probably haven't finished growing yet


----------



## Glassback

Lmao..... Size 8... Assess I was size 8 when I was born!

Shame my growth hormones hit my man piece and feet instead of my legs..... Might have been a bit taller!!


----------



## retro-mental

Ming i got 2 designer shirts that are xxl size. i buy and sell designer clothes as well as antiques, ones gant ( pink stripe ) ones tommy ( yellow and blue check ) but that is all i got in xxl at the mo,

Rob i got some 8.5 size airmax and some 8 dunks and some 8 glow in the dark dunk hitop ( mings mouth salavates )


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Is your lad after a pair, Joe? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Yes mate you didnt think I was in 32s did ya mate :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming i got 2 designer shirts that are xxl size. i buy and sell designer clothes as well as antiques, ones gant ( pink stripe ) ones tommy ( yellow and blue check ) but that is all i got in xxl at the mo,
> 
> Rob i got some 8.5 size airmax and some 8 dunks and some 8 glow in the dark dunk hitop ( mings mouth salavates )


The arm holes are never big enough, mate (he says modestly) and the bodies are always like tents. Luckily the missus is handy with the sowing machine and she alters things for me.

Funnily enough I haven't got any glow in the dark trainers though I did stay near Windscale Nuclear Power station once.


----------



## Rob68

retro-mental said:


> Ming i got 2 designer shirts that are xxl size. i buy and sell designer clothes as well as antiques, ones gant ( pink stripe ) ones tommy ( yellow and blue check ) but that is all i got in xxl at the mo,
> 
> Rob i got some 8.5 size airmax and some 8 dunks and some 8 glow in the dark dunk hitop ( mings mouth salavates )


Cheers retro,but budget very tight at present mate,plus the wardrobe is already rammed lol....do you sell your stuff on a website?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The arm holes are never big enough, mate (he says modestly)


Bet you struggle getting your head through aswell :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Bet you struggle getting your head through aswell :whistling: :whistling:


I'm amazed. How did you guess? You the mentalists mate or something?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm amazed. How did you guess? You the mentalists mate or something?


Just an inkling i had  Dont know the mentalist or his mate, but im guessing he is awesome?? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Yesterday the missus came in from work with a big bag of cooking apples that a colleague had given her. She's just spent the last couple of hours knocking up a load of apple crumble. Making the custard now - mmmmmmm, can't wait.


----------



## Tassotti

FFS


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Yesterday the missus came in from work with a big bag of cooking apples that a colleague had given her. She's just spent the last couple of hours knocking up a load of apple crumble. Making the custard now - mmmmmmm, can't wait.


mmmmmm I have not had that for ages, but that can be remidied mmmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

my fav................a little piece of me just died


----------



## Milky

I have just lived on it in Turkey mate, best l have ever had.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> my fav................a little piece of me just died


Sorry Tass. Feel a bit guilty now. Not making it up though - will post a pic if it would help? You've got loads of things that I envy like a really cool home gym, a skill with technology and videos, not to mention much better weather year round. Keep the faith, mate. I'll be back training soon and will have more inspiring-style posts to make hopefully.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I have just lived on it in Turkey mate, best l have ever had.


Yeah, caught a bit of that thread, mate. Liver and Onions is the missus' favourite meal.


----------



## Tassotti

better weather...pmsl...I'm not exactly in The Bahamas


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> better weather...pmsl...I'm not exactly in The Bahamas


Much better nonetheless, you just don't realise it mate. We have family in Rochester who we talk to on daily basis and the difference is massive.

Durham forecast Sun & Mon 15 and 16 degrees.

Rochester forecast 20 and 21 degrees.


----------



## Tassotti

I'm so lucky..FROFL..do you have electricity up there


----------



## Tassotti

were you on that Jordie Shore program...Didn't you bang all those birds


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> I'm so lucky..FROFL..do you have electricity up there


No need to be facetious



Tassotti said:


> were you on that Jordie Shore program...Didn't you bang all those birds


No mate, I'm a happily married man but back in the day.......


----------



## Mingster

Well, despite all the controversy stirred up by my diet lately, the end of week results are interesting.

No training for seven days and macros cut, despite doughnuts, kfc and home made apple crumble, by 1700 on what would have been training days and by 1500 on what would have been non-training days.

Weight last Sunday 240 pounds. Weight today 235 pounds. 5 pound loss.

Quite pleased with this although I think I have gained a little water due to extra sugar/salt in diet.

Goes to show that there is a greater importance in total calories/macros than would often be credited.


----------



## Rob68

I know your not thinking that far ahead but, eventually when you decide to start cutting will you do some sort of cardio?

Lads team won 3-2 

Got soaked to the skin watching it :sad:


----------



## Mingster

No mate no cardio. Just diet.

If I want to get really low bf I may need some cardio but not to get to around 10% I would think.

Congrats to your lad, mate:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No mate no cardio. Just diet.
> 
> If I want to get really low bf I may need some cardio but not to get to around 10% I would think.
> 
> Congrats to your lad, mate:thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Rob68

Whats up, cant you sleep ,all excited are we :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Can't sleep mate. Read this earlier and it upset me something rotten...

Should have just gone in mings journal and asked the old fart

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Can't sleep mate. Read this earlier and it upset me something rotten...
> 
> Should have just gone in mings journal and asked the old fart
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aw mate theres some tw4ts on here i tell ya,who would write things like that ...you just ignore them ok big man :thumb:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Did somebody say something?...............


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Did somebody say something?...............


:laugh: :laugh: smart ar5e.... i`ll let you have that one :wink:

For an old un you have a great sense of humour :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

I'm back from my short jaunt to Italy and I have three observations to make.

It was very hot - 32/33 degrees every day.

Food is expensive.

There are no fat chicks - or if there are, they must keep them indoors out of the way lol.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I'm back from my short jaunt to Italy and I have three observations to make.
> 
> It was very hot - 32/33 degrees every day.
> 
> Food is expensive.
> 
> There are no fat chicks - or if there are, they must keep them indoors out of the way lol.


Welcome back matey..... another one of us oldies showing the way...


----------



## Joe1961

Good to have you back Ming, hope you had a good one mate. the OAP Club is nealr back to full strength and fully functional :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Good to have you back Ming, hope you had a good one mate. the OAP Club is nealr back to full strength and fully functional :lol:
> 
> Joe


Cheers mate:lol:

My bus pass wasn't valid in Italy:cursing: [email protected]

Back to training tomorrow. Will be doing my whole body steady away this coming week then will attempt a 6 week or so strength programme. Keen, and a little worried, to see how my back will stand up to it though. We'll soon find out.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate:lol:
> 
> My bus pass wasn't valid in Italy:cursing: [email protected]
> 
> Back to training tomorrow. Will be doing my whole body steady away this coming week then will attempt a 6 week or so strength programme. Keen, and a little worried, to see how my back will stand up to it though. We'll soon find out.


Lookin forward to reading how your strength training goes mate, you dont need me to tell you but I will anyway  take it easy with the back pal and see how it copes.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate:lol:
> 
> My bus pass wasn't valid in Italy:cursing: [email protected]
> 
> Back to training tomorrow. Will be doing my whole body steady away this coming week then will attempt a 6 week or so strength programme. Keen, and a little worried, to see how my back will stand up to it though. We'll soon find out.


If you back goes can you medicate and rest for a few days and it will be ok ? or is it one of those few weeks to a month jobbies ?


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Lookin forward to reading how your strength training goes mate, you dont need me to tell you but I will anyway  take it easy with the back pal and see how it copes.
> 
> Joe


I will mate. The cleans will be the tester. It's a technical lift that I haven't done for a while, but I spent most of the flights to and from my hols going over the techniques in my head. All I need is a bar and some bumper plates to put the theory into practice.



retro-mental said:


> If you back goes can you medicate and rest for a few days and it will be ok ? or is it one of those few weeks to a month jobbies ?


Well, that depends mate. I will be careful so lets hope I either have no major problems or stop before they develop. I'm going to be realistic and not go mad - at least that's what I'm telling myself lol - but am looking forward to getting back to my roots so to speak. Might even try a light squat to see if I still get the same trouble with the movement.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I will mate. The cleans will be the tester. It's a technical lift that I haven't done for a while, but I spent most of the flights to and from my hols going over the techniques in my head. All I need is a bar and some bumper plates to put the theory into practice.
> 
> Well, that depends mate. I will be careful so lets hope I either have no major problems or stop before they develop. I'm going to be realistic and not go mad - at least that's what I'm telling myself lol - but am looking forward to getting back to my roots so to speak. Might even try a light squat to see if I still get the same trouble with the movement.


Well you know more than me but i would recomend a light squat first due to the lack of weight compressing the spine. I have found that i get the odd twing since starting training again and am very conscious about my back and it holds me ack alot. Luckly i have not done anything with a heavy weight involved yet so after a day its gone but ( touch wood ) no sciatica !!!!!

Whats the movement your worried about ? ( apart from the squat )


----------



## Uriel

hi mingst, showing some oldie love bro..............Italy is way sexy on the lady front......I thought they all expanded in the ass like sofas over 33 and sprang beards but no - many very sexy ladies over there.

anyway Ciao ciao


----------



## Mingster

Going to be doing cleans, mate.

Won't be trying the squat to start with. Will only give it a go if all else is going well. I resigned myself to not squatting a while back so I can live with that. Cleans are a very explosive movement with a big thrust with the hips, quite apart from the initial deadlift-type movement, so not sure how this will affect my lower back.


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> hi mingst, showing some oldie love bro..............Italy is way sexy on the lady front......I thought they all expanded in the ass like sofas over 33 and sprang beards but no - many very sexy ladies over there.
> 
> anyway Ciao ciao


Lots and lots of them, mate, and didn't see a fat one the whole time. Gotta be careful as some of the grannies look good from behind lol with the long hair and high heels but look like that crone from Terrahawks from the front lol.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Going to be doing cleans, mate.
> 
> Won't be trying the squat to start with. Will only give it a go if all else is going well. I resigned myself to not squatting a while back so I can live with that. Cleans are a very explosive movement with a big thrust with the hips, quite apart from the initial deadlift-type movement, so not sure how this will affect my lower back.


Sort of think with the power in a clean the momento might be taking the pressure of the spine but then i have never done one !!!!. Hope you do the movement with just the bar and build up. Also have something you can hang from if you feel a twing to open up the discs


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Lots and lots of them, mate, and didn't see a fat one the whole time. Gotta be careful as some of the grannies look good from behind lol with the long hair and high heels but look like that crone from Terrahawks from the front lol.


What was my misses doing there !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Sort of think with the power in a clean the momento might be taking the pressure of the spine but then i have never done one !!!!. Hope you do the movement with just the bar and build up. Also have something you can hang from if you feel a twing to open up the discs


Will be following cleans with chins as Ewen suggested that this would help with the discs and fits in nicely with my back day. The last part of the movement is basically a front squat and I'm hoping this will take a bit of pressure off as well. I'll let you know this time next week lol.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Will be following cleans with chins as Ewen suggested that this would help with the discs and fits in nicely with my back day. The last part of the movement is basically a front squat and I'm hoping this will take a bit of pressure off as well. I'll let you know this time next week lol.


Hope it goes good, cleans chins and front squats sound like a plan !!!


----------



## Joe1961

I can't do cleans for the life of me, tried them time and time again and just can't get the technique right. To many things to think about all at once and I can't multitask lol

Joe


----------



## Mingster

First day of my strength and power programme.

I haven't trained in this way for a very long time now, and this is certainly the first time I've trained for strength without aas assistance so I'm determined to stay focused and give myself the best chance to up my power levels. Have eaten well up till now today with 250g of protein in the bank, some good fats and minimal carbs from 8 weetabix so far. One pre-workout carb cheat in a caramel shortbread square.

Hang Cleans.

10x40kg.

8x50kg.

5x60kg.

5x70kg.

5x80kg.

Dumbbell Rows.

10x50kg.

10x50kg.

10x50kg.

Barbell Curls.

8x55kg.

8x55kg.

8x55kg.

Used Hang Cleans instead of Cleans as training from home today and do not have access to bumper plates yet. Pleased with these, although will have to work on getting my elbows forward quicker. I'll give myself 6 out of 10 for form which isn't bad imo considering the length of time since I last did them. Did manage to rip off a couple of calluses though.

Steady away with easy sets of Rows with the 50's - no problems.

Same with the Curls - good form and feeling strong, although my left forearm was a little tight. I had this ache at the end of my last programme and was hoping 2 weeks rest would have cured it but never mind.

Happy with the workout baring in mind that this first week is generally a warm-up week. Felt strong after the break and happy with form so all good.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> First day of my strength and power programme.
> 
> I haven't trained in this way for a very long time now, and this is certainly the first time I've trained for strength without aas assistance so I'm determined to stay focused and give myself the best chance to up my power levels. Have eaten well up till now today with 250g of protein in the bank, some good fats and minimal carbs from 8 weetabix so far. One pre-workout carb cheat in a caramel shortbread square.
> 
> Hang Cleans.
> 
> 10x40kg.
> 
> 8x50kg.
> 
> 5x60kg.
> 
> 5x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> Dumbbell Rows.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> Barbell Curls.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> Used Hang Cleans instead of Cleans as training from home today and do not have access to bumper plates yet. Pleased with these, although will have to work on getting my elbows forward quicker. I'll give myself 6 out of 10 for form which isn't bad imo considering the length of time since I last did them. Did manage to rip off a couple of calluses though.
> 
> Steady away with easy sets of Rows with the 50's - no problems.
> 
> Same with the Curls - good form and feeling strong, although my left forearm was a little tight. I had this ache at the end of my last programme and was hoping 2 weeks rest would have cured it but never mind.
> 
> Happy with the workout baring in mind that this first week is generally a warm-up week. Felt strong after the break and happy with form so all good.


Some great strength there mate already Ming, top man.

Joe


----------



## Ste7n

Nice work there, will be interested in your progress as i'm also focusing on strength training at the minute...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> First day of my strength and power programme.
> 
> I haven't trained in this way for a very long time now, and this is certainly the first time I've trained for strength without aas assistance so I'm determined to stay focused and give myself the best chance to up my power levels. Have eaten well up till now today with 250g of protein in the bank, some good fats and minimal carbs from 8 weetabix so far. One pre-workout carb cheat in a caramel shortbread square.
> 
> Hang Cleans.
> 
> 10x40kg.
> 
> 8x50kg.
> 
> 5x60kg.
> 
> 5x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> Dumbbell Rows.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> Barbell Curls.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> Used Hang Cleans instead of Cleans as training from home today and do not have access to bumper plates yet. Pleased with these, although will have to work on getting my elbows forward quicker. I'll give myself 6 out of 10 for form which isn't bad imo considering the length of time since I last did them. Did manage to rip off a couple of calluses though.
> 
> Steady away with easy sets of Rows with the 50's - no problems.
> 
> Same with the Curls - good form and feeling strong, although my left forearm was a little tight. I had this ache at the end of my last programme and was hoping 2 weeks rest would have cured it but never mind.
> 
> Happy with the workout baring in mind that this first week is generally a warm-up week. Felt strong after the break and happy with form so all good.


Bet you have been itching to get back at it after a couple of weeks,sounds like you enjoyed the workout to 

Where`s the cornetto`s for the lads? :laugh:


----------



## paul81

welcome back ming 

thought you'd retired......

age joke


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Some great strength there mate already Ming, top man.
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe. Am feeling quite strong today. Just goes to show that a two week break doesn't do too much harm strength-wise. Could have pushed a bit harder but am happy to get back into things gently and am pleased to report no twinges in my back.  .



SouthPaw said:


> Nice work there, will be interested in your progress as i'm also focusing on strength training at the minute...


Thanks, fella. Will be starting the proper strength routine next week. Using this week as a warm-up really. Won't be squatting or deadlifting due to disc injury so bear that in mind. Glad to help in any way.



Rob68 said:


> Bet you have been itching to get back at it after a couple of weeks,sounds like you enjoyed the workout to
> 
> Where`s the cornetto`s for the lads? :laugh:


Yes, mate, quite enjoyed myself with this workout. Need to get back into the gym to start at it properly though - plenty of space and big rubber disc's required lol.

When I post my most recent pic you'll know where the cornetto's went sadly:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> welcome back ming
> 
> thought you'd retired......
> 
> age joke


Not retired yet, mate. Just been on one of them Saga holidays for us old folk you know:lol: :lol:

You been boozing in my absence? Shorts?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, quite enjoyed myself with this workout. Need to get back into the gym to start at it properly though - plenty of space and big rubber disc's required lol.
> 
> When I post my most recent pic you'll know where the cornetto's went sadly:whistling: :lol:


Clear the gym mings coming in :laugh:

Ah i understand the back shot in the maxiraw vest now mate


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Clear the gym mings coming in :laugh:
> 
> Ah i understand the back shot in the maxiraw vest now mate


To be fair I had to do a back shot to show the logo, mate.

Didn't like to flex for the photo as it would have been difficult to fit the colliseum in:rolleye:


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Not retired yet, mate. Just been on one of them Saga holidays for us old folk you know:lol: :lol:
> 
> You been boozing in my absence? *Shorts*?


guess i walked into that.....

and last night, after spending 90 quid, i've realised i should probably stop!!! :sad:


----------



## retro-mental

Back held out then ming !!!!!

Good to hear, sure you will be smashing it all over the show soon


----------



## Mingster

Cheers, mate. Yes, all well but early days so fingers crossed. Got a great pump from the cleans and my upper back and traps felt massive lol. Will probably have some impressive doms over the next couple of days. Hope your shoulders ok and that you can crack on with your new programme too.


----------



## Rob68

Apart from the food prices and heat did you enjoy rome?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Apart from the food prices and heat did you enjoy rome?


Yes mate, had a great time. Loads to see - there seems to be a ancient building every 10 yards in the old town; we found a nice little restaurant in a back street with lovely grub; the place is virtually litter free despite hardly any bins; all the ladies were incredibly fit; the traffic is totally mad - and crossing a road is a crazy experience. Loved it really, but couldn't stay for a fortnight - can only take so much of cities as I'm a simple country boy at heart  .


----------



## Rob68

I always think theres something a bit classy about italians,especially the ladies,until they hit a certain age and start growing moustaches lol.....i know what you mean about cities,im looking to move to somewhere with a bit of greenery,countryside etc if i can sell my house....


----------



## Mingster

Yeah, I've never lived more than a 100 yards from woods and fields and countryside. The noise and hustle and bustle of a city would do my head in for any length of time. There's nowhere to chill - parks just don't cut it for me. I can nip up the hill outside my house, let the dog off the lead and not see a soul for two hours. Or I can walk to the shops and pass 50 people and know them all. It's the best of all worlds to me.


----------



## retro-mental

I live right next to the edge of salisbury plains. I have lived her 5 and a half years and the misses has lived here 25 years and each week withing a 3 mile area we find a place on the plains we have never seen before.


----------



## Mingster

Weighed in at 241 today. Looking like I may have overdone the pasta, pizza and ice cream whilst on holiday lol.

Ice cream.......mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Weighed in at 241 today. Looking like I may have overdone the pasta, pizza and ice cream whilst on holiday lol.
> 
> Ice cream.......mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 63287


Niccccce mate, a great size to be ming, you can only develop more pal, awesomesprings to mind.

Joe


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Weighed in at 241 today. Looking like I may have overdone the pasta, pizza and ice cream whilst on holiday lol.
> 
> Ice cream.......mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 63287


Your just a big fcuker mate.................................... with a t`shirt tan 

Now i understand where the lads cornetto`s went :laugh:

You happy with your bulk?


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Niccccce mate, a great size to be ming, you can only develop more pal, awesomesprings to mind.
> 
> Joe


Feel like I've got a fair bit of water retention Joe. Will be looking at getting an A1 in the next couple of weeks to counteract this. I've definitely put on more muscle under the podge and have brought up my lagging right arm, calfs and quads a fair bit. Am going to cut my carbs and up my protein for a week or two and cut back on the junk too.



Rob68 said:


> Your just a big fcuker mate.................................... with a t`shirt tan
> 
> Now i understand where the lads cornetto`s went :laugh:
> 
> You happy with your bulk?


I'm ok with it mate. This is post holiday remember and feel my stomach has gone down a fair bit in a couple of days - the italian ice cream was sooooo delicious. I am getting stronger by the day and hopefully my new programme will add some explosiveness to this and burn some excess fat to boot. Only 9 pounds to go to my New Year's target....hmmmmmmm. We'll see about that as cycle is at least six weeks away yet


----------



## retro-mental

youve turned into a beast an obeast !!!!!

Looking good ming, that extra weights gotta give you a bit more power plus think of the workout your calves are getting carrying you about !!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> youve turned into a beast an obeast !!!!!
> 
> Looking good ming, that extra weights gotta give you a bit more power plus think of the workout your calves are getting carrying you about !!!!


Cheers, mate......I think It's winter so bulking all the way lol. Am fairly confident I can lose the excess without too much drama come the time.


----------



## Mingster

Food consumed today so far.

60g Protein shake.

3 Weetabix.

1/2 pint 1% milk.

3 whole eggs.

150g bio yoghurt.

30g honey.

Supps: Ravenous, multi-vit, fish oils, zinc & magnesium, Q10, 75mg aspirin.

Off to walk the dog for a spot of cardio shortly.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Food consumed today so far.
> 
> 60g Protein shake.
> 
> 3 Weetabix.
> 
> 1/2 pint 1% milk.
> 
> 3 whole eggs.
> 
> 150g bio yoghurt.
> 
> 30g honey.
> 
> Supps: Ravenous, multi-vit, fish oils, zinc & magnesium, Q10, 75mg aspirin.
> 
> Off to walk the dog for a spot of cardio shortly.


What time was you up ?

Does the Q10 help at all ?

Consumed so far today 50 grams of whey, 150 gram of oats a banana 30 grams of raisins. 2 green teas multi vits and half a pint of semi milk. Just got in and i am staved so its chicken and eggs now


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Feel like I've got a fair bit of water retention Joe. Will be looking at getting an A1 in the next couple of weeks to counteract this. I've definitely put on more muscle under the podge and have brought up my lagging right arm, calfs and quads a fair bit. Am going to cut my carbs and up my protein for a week or two and cut back on the junk too.
> 
> I'm ok with it mate. This is post holiday remember and feel my stomach has gone down a fair bit in a couple of days - the italian ice cream was sooooo delicious. I am getting stronger by the day and hopefully my new programme will add some explosiveness to this and burn some excess fat to boot. Only 9 pounds to go to my New Year's target....hmmmmmmm. We'll see about that as cycle is at least six weeks away yet


Would you be able to put that 9lb on and reach that new year target within the next six weeks before the results from your docs?

Am guessing thats feasible even on a clean diet,although i suppose you have to add in the fact you will be loosing weight to as you progress

If all goes well docs wise and you can start cycle,in say a period of another 6 weeks to new year,what kind of weight is realistic to add on or is that just guessing games?


----------



## retro-mental

just upped my food with 2 chicken wings and 1 chicken quarter and a 3 egg omelette, 1 pint of water to wash down and 2 spoons of peanut butter in a mo


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> What time was you up ?
> 
> Does the Q10 help at all ?
> 
> Consumed so far today 50 grams of whey, 150 gram of oats a banana 30 grams of raisins. 2 green teas multi vits and half a pint of semi milk. Just got in and i am staved so its chicken and eggs now


I didn't get up till 9 o'clock mate. Have added 200g of liver and 250g of beef since then and a bit of cabbage. Oh, and another pint of milk.

The Q10 counteracts some of the side effects of the statins I take for high cholesterol.



Rob68 said:


> Would you be able to put that 9lb on and reach that new year target within the next six weeks before the results from your docs?
> 
> Am guessing thats feasible even on a clean diet,although i suppose you have to add in the fact you will be loosing weight to as you progress
> 
> If all goes well docs wise and you can start cycle,in say a period of another 6 weeks to new year,what kind of weight is realistic to add on or is that just guessing games?


I do think I can add another none pounds before the docs, how much would be muscle is another matter. I would just be guessing about the gains from gear, mate, as it's so long since I've taken anything. Rather than put too much weight on I think I'll try and recomp a little and add a bit of muscle whist minimising fat gains.


----------



## Mingster

Workout 2 tonight.

Clean and OHPress.

10x50kg.

8x60kg.

5x70kg.

5x80kg.

5x90kg.

CGBP.

10x60kg.

8x70kg.

5x80kg.

5x90kg.

5x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

15x30kg.

14x30kg.

10x30kg.

Clean and Press means clean the bar up then press for reps, not a clean every rep. Apart from gasping for breath these were easy. No knee bend, they all flew up, and I was well chuffed. Will be hoping for a 120kg press by the end of programme.

CGBP were much the same. Will be adding 5kg to each of these next week.

Flyes were brought in to replace dips as I was training from home again and have no dipping facility at present.

All in all I felt very strong and quite a bit thinner tonight lol. Would have taken a skinny pic but the batteries went on camera - typical.


----------



## DiggyV

good work mate, will be following this and stealing ideas mercilessly.

sub'd

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> good work mate, will be following this and stealing ideas mercilessly.
> 
> sub'd
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


You're very welcome Diggy Steal away and contribute too - I'm always open to advice, encouragement and abuse from Rob68:lol:

Only kidding Rob:whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

us over 40s have got to stick together!

I am still getting back up to speed after an *ahem* extended break, but am starting to find my feet so will chip in as I feel I can. Not so much on the training, but more on the supplementation and PED areas of lifting.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> You're very welcome Diggy Steal away and contribute too - I'm always open to advice, encouragement and abuse from Rob68:lol:
> 
> Only kidding Rob:whistling:


Whats up jesus? :whistling: :lol:

Im actually scared now as ive got a journal and it leaves me wide open to your *cough* encouraging posts :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> us over 40s have got to stick together!
> 
> I am still getting back up to speed after an *ahem* extended break, but am starting to find my feet so will chip in as I feel I can. Not so much on the training, but more on the supplementation and PED areas of lifting.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Probably the areas I'm least knowledgeable in mate, as my info is probably 10 years out of date. All help much appreciated.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Whats up jesus? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Im actually scared now as ive got a journal and it leaves me wide open to your *cough* encouraging posts :laugh:


Ah, the man in tights has entered the building:lol: :lol:

Thanks for motivating me in my workout tonight, mate. Every OHP I did I was thinking that's Rob pressed overhead, now chuck him over a hedge:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Ah, the man in tights has entered the building:lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for motivating me in my workout tonight, mate. Every OHP I did I was thinking that's Rob pressed overhead, now chuck him over a hedge:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: ..... Do green suit me? :whistling:

Glad i helped motivate you :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: am in tears you funny fcuker... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Workout 2 tonight.
> 
> Clean and OHPress.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 8x60kg.
> 
> 5x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> 5x90kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg.
> 
> 8x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> 5x90kg.
> 
> 5x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 15x30kg.
> 
> 14x30kg.
> 
> 10x30kg.
> 
> Clean and Press means clean the bar up then press for reps, not a clean every rep. Apart from gasping for breath these were easy. No knee bend, they all flew up, and I was well chuffed. Will be hoping for a 120kg press by the end of programme.
> 
> CGBP were much the same. Will be adding 5kg to each of these next week.
> 
> Flyes were brought in to replace dips as I was training from home again and have no dipping facility at present.
> 
> All in all I felt very strong and quite a bit thinner tonight lol. Would have taken a skinny pic but the batteries went on camera - typical.


Thats my kind of workout mate, like your style, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Workout 2 tonight.
> 
> Clean and OHPress.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 8x60kg.
> 
> 5x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> 5x90kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg.
> 
> 8x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> 5x90kg.
> 
> 5x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 15x30kg.
> 
> 14x30kg.
> 
> 10x30kg.
> 
> Clean and Press means clean the bar up then press for reps, not a clean every rep. Apart from gasping for breath these were easy. No knee bend, they all flew up, and I was well chuffed. Will be hoping for a 120kg press by the end of programme.
> 
> CGBP were much the same. Will be adding 5kg to each of these next week.
> 
> Flyes were brought in to replace dips as I was training from home again and have no dipping facility at present.
> 
> All in all I felt very strong and quite a bit thinner tonight lol. Would have taken a skinny pic but the batteries went on camera - typical.


Clean and press are nice weights mate and thats strong going on that Ming. Whats CGBP mean(its my upbringing mate doh) Strong on the flys as will Ming, great exersise flys, nice work out mate.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Clean and press are nice weights mate and thats strong going on that Ming. Whats CGBP mean(its my upbringing mate doh) Strong on the flys as will Ming, great exersise flys, nice work out mate.
> 
> Joe


CGBP = Close Grip Bench Press. Cheers for the encouragement Joe. You're well stronger than me on the Bench Pressing, but have to agree on the importance of flyes. When I go back to a bodybuilding-style routine I'll always have flyes in there and throw in a few dumbbell presses too.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster - any chance of some 18 stone geared up pics of you???? from 7 or 8 years back bro - you must have been a fuking unit


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> Mingster - any chance of some 18 stone geared up pics of you???? from 7 or 8 years back bro - you must have been a fuking unit


I was 18stone 12pounds at my last comp, mate, but that was 1999. Personally I haven't got any pics cos there wasn't any camera phones back then. Some other people will have pics from meets and stuff but I haven't seen one in years tbh. I'll ask about. If you can hang on till the New Year I fully intend to be back up firing on all cylinders and will be taking plenty of pics this time around that's for certain.


----------



## Rick89

What did you compete in mate, powerlifting, strongman??


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> CGBP = Close Grip Bench Press. Cheers for the encouragement Joe. You're well stronger than me on the Bench Pressing, but have to agree on the importance of flyes. When I go back to a bodybuilding-style routine I'll always have flyes in there and throw in a few dumbbell presses too.


Arrr close grip bench press (Im thick as fcuk :lol: ) Ming thats what I like about this place and some of its members they are 100% down to earth people who love helpin folk out and encourage them on, and at our time of life we fcukin need it :lol: Mate you will be benching 200kg before me I can see the future and your bigger than me as well :lol:



Uriel said:


> Mingster - any chance of some 18 stone geared up pics of you???? from 7 or 8 years back bro - you must have been a fuking unit


Yes mate Id love to see some as well and defo agree with Uri about being some fckin unit.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> What did you compete in mate, powerlifting, strongman??


I started off with Olympic lifting but was mostly a powerlifter Rick, but I did do four or five stongman shows as well. I've told this story a few times but basically the guys running the strongman would come round the powerlifting and Olympic lifting clubs and talk a few of us into entering their shows. It was to get enough entrants to make the numbers up really, but quite a few other lifters did well in strongman and a few local gyms got the strongman gear in as a result.


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Arrr close grip bench press (Im thick as fcuk :lol: ) Ming thats what I like about this place and some of its members they are 100% down to earth people who love helpin folk out and encourage them on, and at our time of life we fcukin need it :lol: Mate you will be benching 200kg before me I can see the future and your bigger than me as well :lol:
> 
> Yes mate Id love to see some as well and defo agree with Uri about being some fckin unit.
> 
> Joe


I wish mate. I've never benched 200kg and doubt I ever will now. Even at my peak my pb was just over 180kg. I was a squatter and deadlifter, my bench always let me down  .


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> I started off with Olympic lifting but was mostly a powerlifter Rick, but I did do four or five stongman shows as well. I've told this story a few times but basically the guys running the strongman would come round the powerlifting and Olympic lifting clubs and talk a few of us into entering their shows. It was to get enough entrants to make the numbers up really, but quite a few other lifters did well in strongman and a few local gyms got the strongman gear in as a result.


Wow much respect mate, I will be pecking your head from time to time then mate,


----------



## DiggyV

Jeez you guys, all this 200Kg talk is making me feel like a wimpy kid on the beach about to have sand kicked in his face! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68

DiggyV said:


> Jeez you guys, all this 200Kg talk is making me feel like a wimpy kid on the beach about to have sand kicked in his face! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


You feel like a wimpy kid digs? Ive got ming using me for his workout and launching me over hedges ffs :lol:


----------



## Rob68

I saw a post where you said on sldl you bend your knees slightly,do you keep them like this all the way through the movement or straighten at the top?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I saw a post where you said on sldl you bend your knees slightly,do you keep them like this all the way through the movement or straighten at the top?


I never quite lock them, mate, throughout the whole exercise. Keeps the strain off my ropey back. I also pick a point above eye level and keep looking at it throughout the movement to keep my head high and keep my back arched (concave) at all times too. I don't use a lot of weight and concentrate on form and feeling the stretch in my hamstrings.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I never quite lock them, mate, throughout the whole exercise. Keeps the strain off my ropey back. I also pick a point above eye level and keep looking at it throughout the movement to keep my head high and keep my back arched (concave) at all times too. I don't use a lot of weight and concentrate on form and feeling the stretch in myhamstrings.


Had gone off before your reply,i tried the position while getting ready to go gym and straight away could feel it just by adjusting slightly,have realised the importance of having had a focal point when squatting n deadlifting to...

Got to the gym first 2 sets of sldl just couldnt get it right at all....took a couple minute break,then got it and was ok not brilliant but could definately feel the stretch and not in my back....


----------



## Joe1961

Whats sldl ? I need an interpretor :lol:


----------



## Rick89

Joe1961 said:


> Whats sldl ? I need an interpretor :lol:


Stiff legged deadlifts mate


----------



## Joe1961

Rick89 said:


> Stiff legged deadlifts mate


haha of course, I am a thick t*at


----------



## Mingster

Quiet day today. Had a rest from the weights but have done quite an intensive core session. Will be trying to do one of these at least twice a week as, though I have quite a strong core, I have tended to neglect this area recently apart from my evening physio which I do for my back.

Have eaten very clean today, and have good doms in arms, delts, upper back and chest so all good there.

Legs tomorrow or Friday depending on how things go as tomorrow is my eldest lads birthday. Will be training from home so will have to improvise and if the weather is decent may well be lunging up and down the back street again lol.

Also have an appointment with my GP tomorrow so will be trying to get some more meds on script as my endo has gone on her holidays.


----------



## gym rat

cracking journal pal, never taken the time to browse the journal section until i started my own. glad i found this, good luck mate, your a big guy going by ur avy


----------



## Mingster

Cheers, fella. You're most welcome. Will be picking your brains for contest advice if I get close in my attempt to compete in a bodybuilding capacity for the first time next year.


----------



## gym rat

any time pal


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Quiet day today. Had a rest from the weights but have done quite an intensive core session. Will be trying to do one of these at least twice a week as, though I have quite a strong core, I have tended to neglect this area recently apart from my evening physio which I do for my back.
> 
> Have eaten very clean today, and have good doms in arms, delts, upper back and chest so all good there.
> 
> Legs tomorrow or Friday depending on how things go as tomorrow is my eldest lads birthday. Will be training from home so will have to improvise and if the weather is decent may well be lunging up and down the back street again lol.
> 
> Also have an appointment with my GP tomorrow so will be trying to get some more meds on script as my endo has gone on her holidays.


Sometimes you read certain posts and think, nice post, plain n simple no fuss,still chipping away everyday,knows what needs to be done(ie.core work needed to be upped) and just goes and does it 

More meds and a bit of birthday cake in one day ......Thats a grand day :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

No meds off the GP, well he offered me some but they were crap so I'll just wait till my endo is back from her hols. Will try a bit self medication in the meantime. The GP did say that I was a 'remarkable physical specimen' then spoiled it by saying 'for a 50 year old':cursing:[email protected]:laugh: Got a few repeat prescriptions and enjoyed my usual lecherous banter with the ladies in the chemist lol. Also had a meds review off the pharmacist - I get quite a few meds when you see them on a computer screen lol - but he was happy that I knew what I was talking about so all good.


----------



## gym rat

whats the plans gym wise today fella, you smashing legs?


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> whats the plans gym wise today fella, you smashing legs?


That's the plan, mate. Am training from home this week as I've had a two week break from the weights and am using this week (am on holiday) to break back into training with a bit of a warm up to my strength programme starting next week. Home training legs is a bit limiting so will probably do some lunges, SLDL's and something for my calf's. When I get back to the gym the 45 degree leg press will be my staple mass exercise - I can't squat any more as I bust two discs in my back a few years ago.

My routine starting next week will be....

Workout 1: OHP, CGBP, Dips.

Workout 2: Cleans, Close Grip Chins.

Workout 3: Leg Press, SLDL, Standing Calf Raise.

Core work twice a week.

Cardio - walking the dog lol.


----------



## expletive

Mingster said:


> Cardio - walking the dog lol.


Best cardio there is mate! :thumb:


----------



## gym rat

have a search for pscarbs leg routine mate, he cant squat either due to back issues... hasnt limited him anyway, nice routine, do you use the typical 5x5 strength routine or are you gearing more towards a bbing routine


----------



## gym rat

i dont really walk my dog... he walks me,


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No meds off the GP, well he offered me some but they were crap so I'll just wait till my endo is back from her hols. Will try a bit self medication in the meantime. The GP did say that I was a 'remarkable physical specimen' then spoiled it by saying 'for a 50 year old':cursing:[email protected]:laugh: Got a few repeat prescriptions and enjoyed my usual lecherous banter with the ladies in the chemist lol. Also had a meds review off the pharmacist - I get quite a few meds when you see them on a computer screen lol - but he was happy that I knew what I was talking about so all good.


You better get used to the `remarkable physical specimen` comments,tis true  .... and get used to the 50 yr old bit to 



Mingster said:


> That's the plan, mate. Am training from home this week as I've had a two week break from the weights and am using this week (am on holiday) to break back into training with a bit of a warm up to my strength programme starting next week. Home training legs is a bit limiting so will probably do some lunges, SLDL's and something for my calf's. When I get back to the gym the 45 degree leg press will be my staple mass exercise - I can't squat any more as I bust two discs in my back a few years ago.
> 
> My routine starting next week will be....
> 
> Workout 1: OHP, CGBP, Dips.
> 
> Workout 2: Cleans, Close Grip Chins.
> 
> Workout 3: Leg Press, SLDL, Standing Calf Raise.
> 
> Core work twice a week.
> 
> Cardio - walking the dog lol.


No doubt you will notice i blatantly stole your routine,give or take a couple of things  .....now just off to steal a dog so i can cardio :laugh:


----------



## gym rat

rob take mine if ya can control him, he makes me look tiny, excuse the baby face... pre beard.lol


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> have a search for pscarbs leg routine mate, he cant squat either due to back issues... hasnt limited him anyway, nice routine, do you use the typical 5x5 strength routine or are you gearing more towards a bbing routine


Yes, I have looked in on pscarbs journal and note his training with interest.

I'm starting on a routine similar to 5x5 next week but I vary my style of routine now that I'm no longer so 'into' the strength scene. Have just finished a programme based on HIT bodybuilding principals and will revert back to something similar mid-November when I plan to start my first cycle in a long while. The main constant in my training is short, intense workouts - I can't do a lot of sets/exercises lol, volume just doesn't work for me. I can do high reps no problem, just not high sets  .


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> rob take mine if ya can control him, he makes me look tiny, excuse the baby face... pre beard.lol




HaHa. I don't have that problem lol....


----------



## gym rat

lol whats a big guy like you doing with a handbag dog. iv got two minature dogs too bud, its a barrel of laughs walking the big guy in one and the other two in the other hand, almost a back workout when trying to hold on


----------



## Rob68

gym rat said:


> rob take mine if ya can control him, he makes me look tiny, excuse the baby face... pre beard.lol


Haha thats a bear not a dog :laugh:



Mingster said:


> View attachment 63468
> 
> 
> HaHa. I don't have that problem lol....


Even mings dog would pull me over if it set off :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> lol whats a big guy like you doing with a handbag dog. iv got two minature dogs too bud, its a barrel of laughs walking the big guy in one and the other two in the other hand, almost a back workout when trying to hold on


He's huge - 2 foot long and a foot at the shoulder lol - part Yorkie part Wolfhound lol. Used to have four Boxers and a Whippet but this little guy suits me down to the ground these days.


----------



## expletive

gym rat said:


> i dont really walk my dog... he walks me,


Know what you mean, mines not a big dog, but its a Springer and spend half my time trying to keep up with it.


----------



## retro-mental

My dog , English bull terrier cross yanked me so hard i felt a twinge in the back and after that doe squats / stiff leg deads and fuked the back right up. Shes only short but proper strong when she sees a cat, tennis ball or a bit of food on the floor !!!!


----------



## expletive

Here is my kill guard dog, behold the viciousness


----------



## retro-mental

expletive said:


> Here is my kill guard dog, behold the viciousness
> 
> View attachment 63471


Guess shes called killer !!!


----------



## Mingster

Well as predicted today's leg workout has been postponed as it's the eldest lads birthday today. He's just headed off and I'm not mentally up for a workout right now. I have a free day tomorrow, however, so will blast legs then without fail. It will be the first leg workout since I popped a calf muscle three weeks back so will be taking it steady but really looking forward to training them again.

Just spotted that the missus has made a large pot of chilli so think I shall have a modest portion just to keep my strength up.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Just spotted that the missus has made a large pot of chilli so think I shall have a modest portion just to keep my strength up.


Well you wouldn't want to waste away now would you? :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

only just seen this journal mate , sorry lol... will take a bit of time to read and get caught up but i will try my best to get up to speed with it all....

nice one pal good luck X im in for the ride


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Well you wouldn't want to waste away now would you? :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


No mate. Just got a new suit for a wedding and the missus will kill me if it looks too big on the photo's...lol



flinty90 said:


> only just seen this journal mate , sorry lol... will take a bit of time to read and get caught up but i will try my best to get up to speed with it all....
> 
> nice one pal good luck X im in for the ride


Cheers Flinty. Good to have you aboard. Looking forward to your imput so feel free to comment, advise, abuse and add amusement whenever possible:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well as predicted today's leg workout has been postponed as it's the eldest lads birthday today. He's just headed off and I'm not mentally up for a workout right now. I have a free day tomorrow, however, so will blast legs then without fail. It will be the first leg workout since I popped a calf muscle three weeks back so will be taking it steady but really looking forward to training them again.
> 
> Just spotted that the missus has made a large pot of chilli so think I shall have a modest portion just to keep my strength up.


Will it be lunges in the street or will you go to the gym instead......oh and no sneaky calf pics either :ban:


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Just spotted that the *missus* has made a *large pot of chilli* so think I shall have a *modest portion* just to keep my strength up.


Misses or Chilli??


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Will it be lunges in the street or will you go to the gym instead......oh and no sneaky calf pics either :ban:


No it will be at home/in the street mate. Won't be back in the gym till Tuesday next week.

I might do an ass pic


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> Misses or Chilli??


Hmmmmmm....  Was going to have baked apple and raisins for afters but now you got me thinking big fella..... :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> No it will be at home/in the street mate. Won't be back in the gym till Tuesday next week.
> 
> I might do an ass pic
> 
> View attachment 63502


it worries me that the simple things amuse me :blink:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> it worries me that the simple things amuse me :blink:


The old ones are the best, mate. And the jokes ain't bad either


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> The old ones are the best, mate. And the jokes ain't bad either


waheeeey... get this man on stage!!!!

and i mean for bodybuilding.... clearly not for comedy


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> No meds off the GP, well he offered me some but they were crap so I'll just wait till my endo is back from her hols. Will try a bit self medication in the meantime. The GP did say that I was a 'remarkable physical specimen' then spoiled it by saying 'for a 50 year old':cursing:[email protected]:laugh: Got a few repeat prescriptions and enjoyed my usual lecherous banter with the ladies in the chemist lol. Also had a meds review off the pharmacist - I get quite a few meds when you see them on a computer screen lol - but he was happy that I knew what I was talking about so all good.


Drs, there all a waste of time, their on decent tank and dont do fcuk all to help. They should be fckin paying us.... Rant over, I have never had the remarkable specimin compliment of my Doc, I might fckin jab him if he did :lol:



Mingster said:


> That's the plan, mate. Am training from home this week as I've had a two week break from the weights and am using this week (am on holiday) to break back into training with a bit of a warm up to my strength programme starting next week. Home training legs is a bit limiting so will probably do some lunges, SLDL's and something for my calf's. When I get back to the gym the 45 degree leg press will be my staple mass exercise - I can't squat any more as I bust two discs in my back a few years ago.
> 
> My routine starting next week will be....
> 
> Workout 1: OHP, CGBP, Dips.
> 
> Workout 2: Cleans, Close Grip Chins.
> 
> Workout 3: Leg Press, SLDL, Standing Calf Raise.
> 
> Core work twice a week.
> 
> Cardio - walking the dog lol.


Seems a good one mate and will defo be a great way to go good luck Ming with the new routine.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

I don't use a lot of whey - 1 shake a day or two on training days usually. I have always been a Bulk Powders unflavoured man, myself, although I've tried Maxiraw too. Recently decided to treat myself and lo and behold two 4kg tubs of Fusion Matrix (Madagascan Vanilla & Hazelnut Choc) duly arrived today. Will be giving one or the other a try later on.

Food eaten, a few jobs done, dog walked - briskly with warm-up lunges across a field...lol....now it's leg time!!!


----------



## gym rat

what did ya think of maxi raw pal, ther choc flavour is very good imo, im much like urself regarding the shakes, i normally put my protein straight in with my oats and eat it rather than drink it then hava shake post training on training days. enjoy your leg session, im still hurting from tuesdays.lol


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I don't use a lot of whey - 1 shake a day or two on training days usually. I have always been a Bulk Powders unflavoured man, myself, although I've tried Maxiraw too. Recently decided to treat myself and lo and behold two 4kg tubs of Fusion Matrix (Madagascan Vanilla & Hazelnut Choc) duly arrived today. Will be giving one or the other a try later on.
> 
> Food eaten, a few jobs done, dog walked - briskly with warm-up lunges across a field...lol....now it's leg time!!!


You be carefull with those pins you hear  ..................................................................................... you aint no spring chicken anymore 

We shall be expecting an awesome workout report :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

There will be no big weights, mate Training from home prevents that, together with this being my first leg workout since my calf injury. Will be going for good form and high reps today and this workout will be nothing like my strength programme ones starting next week. Just scoffing a last minute pro50 bar then I'll get started


----------



## flinty90

well mate i think i have just about caught up with this journal lol...

i have gone through your medical history, your shoe size, and elasticated wasit jeans, up through 2 different strength programmes, some holiday info and a bus pass pmsl

great journal mate and now i can kep on top of it lol...

how are you finding your new routine in general mate ??

and i would like to say you look cracking for for your age mate, you look cracking for bloody 35 let alone 50 :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I don't use a lot of whey - 1 shake a day or two on training days usually. I have always been a Bulk Powders unflavoured man, myself, although I've tried Maxiraw too. Recently decided to treat myself and lo and behold two 4kg tubs of Fusion Matrix (Madagascan Vanilla & Hazelnut Choc) duly arrived today. Will be giving one or the other a try later on.
> 
> Food eaten, a few jobs done, dog walked - briskly with warm-up lunges across a field...lol....now it's leg time!!!


When people see you they must think of this


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> well mate i think i have just about caught up with this journal lol...
> 
> i have gone through your medical history, your shoe size, and elasticated wasit jeans, up through 2 different strength programmes, some holiday info and a bus pass pmsl
> 
> great journal mate and now i can kep on top of it lol...
> 
> how are you finding your new routine in general mate ??
> 
> and i would like to say you look cracking for for your age mate, you look cracking for bloody 35 let alone 50 :thumbup1:


Cheers, fella, think I'll have to rep you just for reading through 70 or so pages of gibberish from me and top quality motivation and encouragement from the members of UK-M - a big thank you to you all.

Thanks for the kind words, Flinty.


----------



## Mingster

Right, today's leg workout....thank fcuk that's over and done with....lol.

Not the usual workout today....

Lunges x20 each leg with a 60kg barbell....one minute rest....SLDL x15 with a 60kg barbell....one minutes rest....Standing Calf Raises x20 with a 60kg....you've guessed it....barbell....collapse in heap for 5 minutes.

Repeat for total of three cycles.

Finished off with a super slow set of Leg Extensions with 60kg and a final set of Calf Raises.

Bloody hell this hurt. Hamstrings were cramping up from as early as the first circuit and was gasping for breath virtually from the off. Basic determination, familiarisation with pain and plain bull-headedness stopped me from making excuses and packing in. Actually got a little easier as I went on but I just know I'm in for some serious doms in a day or two. Will be getting as many jobs done today as possible before I seize up:no: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Right, today's leg workout....thank fcuk that's over and done with....lol.
> 
> Not the usual workout today....
> 
> Lunges x20 each leg with a 60kg barbell....one minute rest....SLDL x15 with a 60kg barbell....one minutes rest....Standing Calf Raises x20 with a 60kg....you've guessed it....barbell....collapse in heap for 5 minutes.
> 
> Repeat for total of three cycles.
> 
> Finished off with a super slow set of Leg Extensions with 60kg and a final set of Calf Raises.
> 
> Bloody hell this hurt. Hamstrings were cramping up from as early as the first circuit and was gasping for breath virtually from the off. Basic determination, familiarisation with pain and plain bull-headedness stopped me from making excuses and packing in. Actually got a little easier as I went on but I just know I'm in for some serious doms in a day or two. Will be getting as many jobs done today as possible before I seize up:no: :lol: :lol:


nice session mate, i can picture you crying like a little girl now in the corner of the gym saying "me not do no more hurtys" after your 2nd cycle lol X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> nice session mate, i can picture you crying like a little girl now in the corner of the gym saying "me not do no more hurtys" after your 2nd cycle lol X


Not a million miles from the truth there, mate....pmsl.

It was after the first cycle....lol.

Funny how the longer you stick to it the more pleasing the pain becomes though


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right, today's leg workout....thank fcuk that's over and done with....lol.
> 
> Not the usual workout today....
> 
> Lunges x20 each leg with a 60kg barbell....one minute rest....SLDL x15 with a 60kg barbell....one minutes rest....Standing Calf Raises x20 with a 60kg....you've guessed it....barbell....collapse in heap for 5 minutes.
> 
> Repeat for total of three cycles.
> 
> Finished off with a super slow set of Leg Extensions with 60kg and a final set of Calf Raises.
> 
> Bloody hell this hurt. Hamstrings were cramping up from as early as the first circuit and was gasping for breath virtually from the off. Basic determination, familiarisation with pain and plain bull-headedness stopped me from making excuses and packing in. Actually got a little easier as I went on but I just know I'm in for some serious doms in a day or two. Will be getting as many jobs done today as possible before I seize up:no: :lol: :lol:


Hope the DOMS arent to bad, or you cant move for a few days, that would be terrible :whistling:

:lol: :lol:

Good going as always :thumb: ..... no probs with the calf?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope the DOMS arent to bad, or you cant move for a few days, that would be terrible :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good going as always :thumb: ..... no probs with the calf?


Thanks for the sincere concern there, Rob:001_tt2: :lol:

No problems whatsoever with the calf's mate Here's a crappy pic of the same....



Had a protein shake after the workout and am now sitting down to a four egg, ham, cheese and cherry tomato ommelette with one slice of wholemeal to keep the carbs down a bit


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Thanks for the sincere concern there, Rob:001_tt2: :lol:
> 
> No problems whatsoever with the calf's mate Here's a crappy pic of the same....
> 
> View attachment 63569
> 
> 
> Had a protein shake after the workout and am now sitting down to a four egg, ham, cheese and cherry tomato ommelette with one slice of wholemeal to keep the carbs down a bit


You just had to drop the pic in didnt you :cursing: :laugh:

Your calf is bigger than my quad :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You just had to drop the pic in didnt you :cursing: :laugh:
> 
> Your calf is bigger than my quad :laugh:


Sorry mate. The pic just sort of....er....slipped onto the post. Subconsciously I guess

Seriously, I have some major work to do on my legs. They were my best bodypart at one time but since my back injury they are seriously lagging. I need to do a Uriel....lol....so to speak


----------



## Uriel

nice to see some calf pic whorage .....


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> what did ya think of maxi raw pal, ther choc flavour is very good imo, im much like urself regarding the shakes, i normally put my protein straight in with my oats and eat it rather than drink it then hava shake post training on training days. enjoy your leg session, im still hurting from tuesdays.lol


Yep, that's pretty much what I do. I've had a couple of samples of the choc Maxiraw and thought it was pretty good, light and a decent taste. TBH I nearly bought some this time but decided to go mad on the Matrix - 8 kilos for £90 and free postage seemed reasonable enough and it will last me a good while.

Legs are hurting already, mate. I'm avoiding the stairs but it will undoubtedly get worse. Funnily enough it's low weights/high reps that give me the most pain. I can go really heavy and all I get is a dull ache and the feeling my legs weigh a ton apiece lol.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Yep, that's pretty much what I do. I've had a couple of samples of the choc Maxiraw and thought it was pretty good, light and a decent taste. TBH I nearly bought some this time but decided to go mad on the Matrix - 8 kilos for £90 and free postage seemed reasonable enough and it will last me a good while.
> 
> Legs are hurting already, mate. I'm avoiding the stairs but it will undoubtedly get worse. *Funnily enough it's low weights/high reps that give me the most pain*. I can go really heavy and all I get is a dull ache and the feeling my legs weigh a ton apiece lol.


I know what your saying there ming, Its a different pain all together. Like you say heavy = heavy legs and dull ache high = shakes, pain tenderness etc etc

one day i might try low weight squats for 100 reps with rest pause to keep the reps coming in. When i do it will be when i have nothing to do for a few days and ice bath on stand by with massage for afters !


----------



## Mingster

No weights today.

Have visited my parents and had a nice home-cooked meal. I feel a bit guilty that my Ma cooks for me as she is 80, but she wouldn't have it any other way. And it's no good trying to argue with my Ma I can't tell you:no:

Have done another session of core work including planks, leg raises and pinocchio's. Got a cramp in my abs during the latter - bloody hurt too - but soldiered on to complete my first weeks training. Will have one more home workout tomorrow then hit the gym on Tuesday.

Weighed in at 238 pounds today, exactly 17 stone and a 3 pound loss since the holiday. I've lost a bit of water/bloat and am quite happy with this. Also cut carbs a little this week and avoided any junk. Will be going for more of the same but increase the protein and fats next week and hope to gain a little leaner weight.


----------



## Rob68

Hows the legs after yesterday


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hows the legs after yesterday


Glutes and hams quite tender, mate, but not too bad considering. Will know for certain tomorrow as two days later is usually the killer for me with legs


----------



## Mingster

The threat of doms tomorrow have motivated me to take the dog out for another walk....lol....2 miles across the fields at a very brisk walk, big strides and very purposeful. Must have looked like a man on a mission as a couple of ramblers turned round and headed off in another direction as I approached....lol. Legs feel all the better for this and has given me a bit of an appetite so going to scoff 4 boiled eggs and a slice of wholemeal now Dog well tired now too, and is collapsed in a furry heap at my feet.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The threat of doms tomorrow have motivated me to take the dog out for another walk....lol....2 miles across the fields at a very brisk walk, big strides and very purposeful. Must have looked like a man on a mission as a couple of ramblers turned round and headed off in another direction as I approached....lol. Legs feel all the better for this and has given me a bit of an appetite so going to scoff 4 boiled eggs and a slice of wholemeal now Dog well tired now too, and is collapsed in a furry heap at my feet.


 Please get the missus to video it one day mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Please get the missus to video it one day mate :lol: :lol:


You want a video of my boiled eggs:confused1:Have you been drinking Rob? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> You want a video of my boiled eggs:confused1:Have you been drinking Rob? :lol: :lol:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....oh your on form these days mucker :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Last home workout before hitting the gym again next week.

Hang Cleans.

10x45kg.

8x55kg.

5x65kg.

5x75kg.

3x85kg.

One Arm Rows.

8x56kg.

8x56kg.

8x56kg.

Barbell Curls.

8x55kg.

8x65kg.

8x65kg.

Disappointed with last set of Cleans. Didn't get my form right at all, and there's no scope for correction with these. Took a bit of a whack to the chest but saved making a hole in the floor which wouldn't have gone down well....lol. Don't know whether the lack of space at home contributed but we'll see next week in the gym.

One Arm Rows were no bother, steady away with more in the tank.

Barbell Curls went well, too. Only meant to put 60kg on for the last two sets but screwed up but still lifted it comfortably before I noticed. Sometimes it's a good thing not to know what weight you're lifting so you can't talk yourself out of lifting it before you try.

So annoyed about the Cleans but overall pretty good I feel.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Last home workout before hitting the gym again next week.
> 
> Hang Cleans.
> 
> 10x45kg.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> 5x65kg.
> 
> 5x75kg.
> 
> 3x85kg.
> 
> One Arm Rows.
> 
> 8x56kg.
> 
> 8x56kg.
> 
> 8x56kg.
> 
> Barbell Curls.
> 
> 8x55kg.
> 
> 8x65kg.
> 
> 8x65kg.
> 
> Disappointed with last set of Cleans. Didn't get my form right at all, and there's no scope for correction with these. Took a bit of a whack to the chest but saved making a hole in the floor which wouldn't have gone down well....lol. Don't know whether the lack of space at home contributed but we'll see next week in the gym.
> 
> One Arm Rows were no bother, steady away with more in the tank.
> 
> Barbell Curls went well, too. Only meant to put 60kg on for the last two sets but screwed up but still lifted it comfortably before I noticed. Sometimes it's a good thing not to know what weight you're lifting so you can't talk yourself out of lifting it before you try.
> 
> So annoyed about the Cleans but overall pretty good I feel.


That was payback from me :laugh:

Good going as usual,nowt more we can say really is there lol ..... Do you train better in the gym or home or doesnt it make much difference,i know theres more equipment in the gym


----------



## gym rat

whats the plan today mate, you in the gym or taking a day off... i know your an old fart so the rest must do ya good.lol


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Yes, mate. Pension day today lol. Complete day off. Just chilling and getting some grub down me. Will be in the gym tomorrow for OHP, CGBP and Dips - push day. Getting back to the nitty gritty tomorrow following my two week summer break. Got the eldest daughters wedding in two weeks as well so all will be chaos in our household as the missus gets worked up over every minor detail :no:


----------



## Mingster

Just made up some flapjacks following Uriels banana recipe. Added some bits and pieces that were lying round, raisins, oats and linseed - tastes very nice indeed. Might try his suggestion of white chocolate and chopped nuts on the top next time


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Just made up some flapjacks following Uriels banana recipe. Added some bits and pieces that were lying round, raisins, oats and linseed - tastes very nice indeed. Might try his suggestion of white chocolate and chopped nuts on the top next time
> 
> View attachment 63696


had last piece of mine today mate lol.. 3 weeks of staying on my diet again and will make the white chocolate covered ones then lol... mine tasted like banane bread which was nice #!!!


----------



## Milky

They look very good mate |!!


----------



## Mingster

Well pleased with these as I can use them for my afters without resorting to chocolate lol. I do have a weakness for something sweet after a meal. Have prepared chicken beast and noodles, tuna and baked potato and some beef and more noodles for my grub tomorrow. Just need to sort out some gym gear and I'm good to go.

Back was a little sore from my Cleans yesterday but this has thankfully worn off as the day has progressed. Still a little tempted to do some partial deads instead of the Cleans but we'll see how this week goes and make a decision then.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Well pleased with these as I can use them for my afters without resorting to chocolate lol. I do have a weakness for something sweet after a meal. Have prepared chicken beast and noodles, tuna and baked potato and some beef and more noodles for my grub tomorrow. Just need to sort out some gym gear and I'm good to go.
> 
> Back was a little sore from my Cleans yesterday but this has thankfully worn off as the day has progressed. Still a little tempted to do some partial deads instead of the Cleans but we'll see how this week goes and make a decision then.


I refuse to risk my back for anything mate, l have to work and ruining my back wouldnt be a good move on that front..


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> I refuse to risk my back for anything mate, l have to work and ruining my back wouldnt be a good move on that front..


Yep, you're quite right. I can get a good back workout from machines and one-arm rows and other safer exercises. I just enjoy the other stuff. I need to get my head round this aspect of things tbh. I think I will probably keep chancing it till November and I start my new programme, but not go too heavy and try to train with a little in reserve. Easier said than done though I'm afraid:whistling:


----------



## Joe1961

Yor doing really well mate, training hard, resting well, eating food for Gods, pictures of Greek marblet statue calfs, what more can a man want. WELL IN PAL 

jOE


----------



## Mingster

Back after losing the internet, and home phone due to BT doing 'improvements' at the local exchange!!

Tuesday's workout.

OHP.

10x50kg.

8x60kg.

3x80kg.........

CGBP.

10x70kg.

8x80kg.

5x90kg.

5x100kg.

5x110kg.

Dips.

10xBW.

5x5kg.

5x5kg.

5x5kg.

5x5kg.

Don't know what went wrong with the OHP's:confused1: Was happily pressing away then felt a burning pain in the inside of my left elbow, hastily racked the weight and stomped around the gym cursing loudly. Thought about packing in but after a few more curses I couldn't feel the pain any more so decided to carry on and see what happened. Ended up adding 10kg to my Bench and managed the dips no bother. I even thought I must have imagined the elbow pain but I knew I didn't. Strange....

Dips done Lee Priest fashion with legs out in front of me.


----------



## barsnack

like the dips variation with legs in front, goinna try that to stop me swinging...how come you do ohp with triceps???


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> like the dips variation with legs in front, goinna try that to stop me swinging...how come you do ohp with triceps???


Push day, mate. It's basically chest, shoulders and triceps in one 3 exercise session.


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Push day, mate. It's basically chest, shoulders and triceps in one 3 exercise session.


oh i get ya...been wanting to ask, what noodles do you use, im guessing it isnt supernoodles


----------



## Mingster

And today I trained legs.

Leg Press.

10x150kg.

8x200kg.

8x250kg.

8x300kg.

8x300kg.

SLDL.

10x60kg.

8x80kg.

8x90kg.

8x100kg.

8x100kg.

Calf Raises.

10 x half stack.

10x 3/4 stack.

5x full stack.

5x full stack.

5x full stack.

All well with these exercises. Full calf stack has 200 written on bottom plate but what this means is anyone's guess. Tried to do these very slowly as I was testing out my calf after the recent injury. No sign of any recurrence so well pleased with that. Will not be going mad with the Leg Press in future workouts and will only be adding small amounts of weight if any. I don't want any leg injuries on this strength programme and want to be fighting fit in the leg department come the hypertrophy training in November. I need much bigger legs


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> oh i get ya...been wanting to ask, what noodles do you use, im guessing it isnt supernoodles


They're some sort of egg noodles the missus bought, mate. Not sure of the brand and we haven't any left at the minute, but I'll find out. Are supernoodles bad for you - really haven't got a clue tbh.


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> They're some sort of egg noodles the missus bought, mate. Not sure of the brand and we haven't any left at the minute, but I'll find out. Are supernoodles bad for you - really haven't got a clue tbh.


i got slated on here awhile back for positing my diet and i ate them with chicken twice aday, i mean slated so thats why i was wondering if there was a better alternative...pasta gets tiring after awhile


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> i got slated on here awhile back for positing my diet and i ate them with chicken twice aday, i mean slated so thats why i was wondering if there was a better alternative...pasta gets tiring after awhile


I've no idea what the nutritional values are, mate, but half a pack a meal can't do you much harm imo and if it helps to get the chicken down then I say eat the fookers. I'm going to look into this when I get a day off work and might start eating them just to annoy people...lol.


----------



## Mowgli

I am slow to the chase, but now in for the ride. I think the thread title put me off, I don't know why. I still don't understand what it means.

You can expect a plentiful mix of positive ("looking good brah!") and negative ("weak effort... 5kg dips? Why not just put another jammy dodger on there and make it 10?") feedback, etc.

I've obviously not read through it all, because I'm too busy trying to get bits of egg and **** out of my new beard. However, I've read the first page (hope your health is good... brah!), and the last page. I think the gist is that you're increasing strength now (potentiating the CNS), and using that to build muscle further down the line? If I'm right, I'm going to have a jaffa cake.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I've no idea what the nutritional values are, mate, but half a pack a meal can't do you much harm imo and if it helps to get the chicken down then I say eat the fookers. I'm going to look into this when I get a day off work and might start eating them just to annoy people...lol.


I like that attitude ming, just get it down you

my diets ok but not all that strict but bars it all depends on your goal. If your looking to be a lean low bf bodybuilder then it matters to a degree. otherwise chuck it down


----------



## retro-mental

Mowgli said:


> I am slow to the chase, but now in for the ride. I think the thread title put me off, I don't know why. I still don't understand what it means.
> 
> You can expect a plentiful mix of positive ("looking good brah!") and negative ("weak effort... 5kg dips? Why not just put another jammy dodger on there and make it 10?") feedback, etc.
> 
> I've obviously not read through it all, because I'm too busy trying to get bits of egg and **** out of my new beard. However, I've read the first page (hope your health is good... brah!), and the last page. I think the gist is that you're increasing strength now (potentiating the CNS), and using that to build muscle further down the line? If I'm right, I'm going to have a jaffa cake.


Everyone goes on about body pics to see how your size is increasing but i want beard pics !!!


----------



## Mowgli

retro-mental said:


> Everyone goes on about body pics to see how your size is increasing but i want beard pics !!!


Without making this thread about me... I've got sh1t beard genetics. I bet Mingster's are better.

See what I did there? Turned the focus from me back onto Mingster. I'm such a nice guy. Handsome too.


----------



## Rob68

I eat super noodles but only the chicken ones for the protein :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mowgli said:


> Without making this thread about me... I've got sh1t beard genetics. I bet Mingster's are better.
> 
> See what I did there? Turned the focus from me back onto Mingster. I'm such a nice guy. Handsome too.


Ming had a beard when he was 10 or something and he looked like the yorkshire ripper !!!!

My beard genes are ok but blonde so i have to put in that extra inch to make it visible. You got a hairy neck though !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Mowgli said:


> I am slow to the chase, but now in for the ride. I think the thread title put me off, I don't know why. I still don't understand what it means.
> 
> You can expect a plentiful mix of positive ("looking good brah!") and negative ("weak effort... 5kg dips? Why not just put another jammy dodger on there and make it 10?") feedback, etc.
> 
> I've obviously not read through it all, because I'm too busy trying to get bits of egg and **** out of my new beard. However, I've read the first page (hope your health is good... brah!), and the last page. I think the gist is that you're increasing strength now (potentiating the CNS), and using that to build muscle further down the line? If I'm right, I'm going to have a jaffa cake.


Nice post bro. You have a unique style that I find...er...interesting

5kg dips are weak lol but they are the first dips I've done in a good while so just getting the form half decent for that workout.

When you become a true man you will master the skill of secreting portions of food in your beard to dine on later. This comes in particularly handy on long car journey's or while sitting on the toilet.

I'm in rude health, relatively speaking, at the moment, thank you.

You are right so get some jaffas down you :thumb:


----------



## paul81

Mowgli said:


> Without making this thread about me... I've got sh1t beard genetics. I bet Mingster's are better.
> 
> See what I did there? Turned the focus from me back onto Mingster. I'm such a nice guy. Handsome too.


You been on the '12 year old' again? :lol:


----------



## Mowgli

Mingster said:


> Nice post bro. You have a unique style that I find...er...interesting
> 
> 5kg dips are weak lol but they are the first dips I've done in a good while so just getting the form half decent for that workout.
> 
> When you become a true man you will master the skill of secreting portions of food in your beard to dine on later. This comes in particularly handy on long car journey's or while sitting on the toilet.
> 
> I'm in rude health, relatively speaking, at the moment, thank you.
> 
> You are right so get some jaffas down you :thumb:


When you say rude health, I hope you mean you're in sick health brah. I'll stop speaking like a turd. I do hope you're doing well, is my point. 

5kg dips are a start and obv better than 0kg. I've never seen that Lee Priest video before so I'll try that form out next time I do dips. Not sure how I'd go about using a dipping belt without my knob getting ripped off though.



paul81 said:


> You been on the '12 year old' again? :lol:


18 year olds only for me thank you... though at a push, I probably wouldn't say no to a 15 year old :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Mowgli said:


> When you say rude health, I hope you mean you're in sick health brah. I'll stop speaking like a turd. I do hope you're doing well, is my point.
> 
> 5kg dips are a start and obv better than 0kg. I've never seen that Lee Priest video before so I'll try that form out next time I do dips. Not sure how I'd go about using a dipping belt without my knob getting ripped off though.
> 
> 18 year olds only for me thank you... though at a push, I probably wouldn't say no to a 15 year old :lol:


I know what you're saying. My health is fine for an old git mate.

I don't use a dipping belt mate, I balance the plates with my knob - has to be Olympic plates though and even with these I can get nasty grazing....


----------



## retro-mental

Mowgli said:


> When you say rude health, I hope you mean you're in sick health brah. I'll stop speaking like a turd. I do hope you're doing well, is my point.
> 
> 5kg dips are a start and obv better than 0kg. I've never seen that Lee Priest video before so I'll try that form out next time I do dips. Not sure how I'd go about using a dipping belt without my knob getting ripped off though.
> 
> 18 year olds only for me thank you... though at a push, I probably wouldn't say no to a *15 year old* :lol:


Who are you ? Roman polanski !!!


----------



## Uriel

my beard has always had decent potential but it is (or was) composed of of blonde, black, brown and err...........the odd ginger hair.....so i had to banish it with razor, sandpaper or fire....

It is allowed to appear on occassion now as the red has died leaving little grey hair ghosts


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> my beard has always had decent potential but it is (or was) composed of of blonde, black, brown and err...........the odd ginger hair.....so i had to banish it with razor, sandpaper or fire....
> 
> It is allowed to appear on occassion now as the red has died leaving little grey hair ghosts


thought i could wiff a smell of p1ss .. its Uri the ginger beard .... lol x


----------



## gym rat

mings i made the meatloaf you suggested in my thread, your wifes a genious


----------



## Mingster

Glad you like it mate. I love it myself and it does make a top variation on the eating mince theme. I like it with a big pile of cabbage and a few spuds when I'm not watching the carbs.


----------



## gym rat

iv been throwing it in pitta bread with salad, proper nice, was that chuffed i sent the mrs a picture of it.lol she didnt think i was up to the task


----------



## Mingster

My missus is a top cook and she's never quite got the idea behind portion control so when she puts food in front of me it's always a huge plate full. This is a two-edged sword as if I eat her cooking every meal I'd soon become a 25 stone fat and contented blob. I tend to do most of my cooking myself these days or get her to cook the various meal components then put the portions together myself.

She'll knock up a load of chicken, a pot of mince, some beef strips and a load of eggs and I'll just munch my way through the lot over the next few days. I love my food....lol


----------



## Uriel

gym rat said:


> mings i made the meatloaf you suggested


do you eat it Like a Bat out of Hell? lol


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> My missus is a top cook and she's never quite got the idea behind portion control so when she puts food in front of me it's always a huge plate full. This is a two-edged sword as if I eat her cooking every meal I'd soon become a 25 stone fat and contented blob. I tend to do most of my cooking myself these days or get her to cook the various meal components then put the portions together myself.
> 
> She'll knock up a load of chicken, a pot of mince, some beef strips and a load of eggs and I'll just munch my way through the lot over the next few days. I love my food....lol


Most of my partners have been like this, pile it high as they can.... my thing is l HATE to waste food, especially when we have hte same discussion over and ober again.

The wife has just about sussed it, its only taken 4 yrs as well !


----------



## Rob68

Cant leave you out, while im keeping an eye on joe  ....

How you feeling today, you got man flu, hope not mate


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Cant leave you out, while im keeping an eye on joe  ....
> 
> How you feeling today, you got man flu, hope not mate


I'm dying mate. Haven't eaten anything in two days, nose like Rudolph and a throat that feels like I've swallowed a cactus. No training for me today. Just going to feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm dying mate. Haven't eaten anything in two days, nose like Rudolph and a throat that feels like I've swallowed a cactus. No training for me today. Just going to feel sorry for myself.


Dont die on us ffs :ban: ...i reckon rudolph kinda suited his nose not so sure it be a good look for you though :laugh:

At least you will have a day of the missus fussing over you or calling you a girl one or the other lol hope you get on the mend soon buddy :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Dont die on us ffs :ban: ...i reckon rudolph kinda suited his nose not so sure it be a good look for you though :laugh:
> 
> At least you will have a day of the missus fussing over you or calling you a girl one or the other lol hope you get on the mend soon buddy :thumb:


Going to bloody work shortly, mate. I'm so tough I sometimes scare myself


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Going to bloody work shortly, mate. I'm so tough I sometimes scare myself


 :lol: Aye, i`ll vouch for you scareing people ,not so sure on the tough bit though  :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> I'm dying mate. Haven't eaten anything in two days, nose like Rudolph and a throat that feels like I've swallowed a cactus. No training for me today. Just going to feel sorry for myself.


Ming cant we qualify for the flu jab at are age :lol: Stay well and safe my OAP brother, feeling sorry for ones self is the best thing to do, my lad has got the same symptoms but hes 35 years younger so he aint bothered :lol:

Joe


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'm dying mate. Haven't eaten anything in two days, nose like Rudolph and a throat that feels like I've swallowed a cactus. No training for me today. Just going to feel sorry for myself.


Get some cold/flu remedy powder drink thingy's down you topped up with a shot of brandy mixed with honey and hot water... and if your misses says anything just sneeze, snivel , and cough in her direction ( just make sure she doesn't catch anything otherwise there'll be no one to wait on you ....  )


----------



## Milky

How you feeling today mate ?


----------



## Mingster

Felt a bit better when I got up mate but after squeezing a half shift in at work I'm pretty much ready for bed again. Got to take the bairns out for a KFC soon and don't think I'll be having one myself!!!! If that doesn't prove I'm unwell nothing does....lol Will probably not be training before Tuesday I reckon, but loading up on vit c and paracetamol and hopefully sweat it out soon. Cheers for asking, mate. I'm a softy lol.


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me you must be ill to knock back the Colonel !


----------



## Mingster

Too true, mate. I might have to wait outside. Don't think I could cope with being there and watching other people eating without having my own bucket!! I could be scarred for life ffs....


----------



## Fatstuff

man the fvck up mingster and get some greasy wings down ya


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> man the fvck up mingster and get some greasy wings down ya


I'll do my best, mate. Strangling seal cubs and p1ssing on hoodies is one thing, man flu is a whole different ballgame....Maybe the colonel's magic might be just the thing I need hmmmmm....


----------



## Fatstuff

yes i do believe the colonel holds the cure


----------



## Mingster

Well, have forced down 4 chicken strips and some sweetcorn purely for medicinal purposes. We'll see how that goes then....

On a side note, I have been offered a gym standard pec dec for my home gym, free to a good home. Now this is not a piece of kit that I often use, if at all, but it would seem a little ungrateful to refuse don't you think?


----------



## Uriel

good for rear delts bro


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> good for rear delts bro


Yes, and I like training rear delts. I'll have to look into hiring a van for a morning and get this sorted I think  .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, have forced down 4 chicken strips and some sweetcorn purely for medicinal purposes. We'll see how that goes then....
> 
> On a side note, I have been offered a gym standard pec dec for my home gym, free to a good home. Now this is not a piece of kit that I often use, if at all, but it would seem a little ungrateful to refuse don't you think?


Never look a gift horse and all that !


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a fair bit better today. This is obviously down to a wee bit of KFC yesterday....mmmmm ambrosia of the gods.

Anyway my appetite has improved a bit and I've managed a couple of shakes, a pan of eggs, meatloaf and potatoes, chilli mince and rice, 3 flapjacks, a banana and a pot of Greek yoghurt up till now  .

Am expecting to make a weights comeback tomorrow. Can't wait tbh.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Feeling a fair bit better today. This is obviously down to a wee bit of KFC yesterday....mmmmm ambrosia of the gods.
> 
> Anyway my appetite has improved a bit and I've managed a couple of shakes, a pan of eggs, meatloaf and potatoes, chilli mince and rice, 3 flapjacks, a banana and a pot of Greek yoghurt up till now  .
> 
> Am expecting to make a weights comeback tomorrow. Can't wait tbh.


I love the way you say your appetite has improved a bit, and then list 2 days worth of food! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> I love the way you say your appetite has improved a bit, and then list 2 days worth of food! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


I didn't have much choice, mate. The missus went on one of her cooking frenzy's yesterday and made meatloaf, chilli. cooked a chicken, made two types of flapjack and some bread and butter pudding. I had to draw the line at the bread and butter pudding though. She knows I'm trying to cut carbs ffs


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> I love the way you say your appetite has improved a bit, and then *list 2 days worth of food! * :lol:


eh.............scooby snack


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Feeling a fair bit better today. This is obviously down to a wee bit of KFC yesterday....mmmmm ambrosia of the gods.
> 
> Anyway my appetite has improved a bit and I've managed a couple of shakes, a pan of eggs, meatloaf and potatoes, chilli mince and rice, 3 flapjacks, a banana and a pot of Greek yoghurt up till now  .
> 
> Am expecting to make a weights comeback tomorrow. Can't wait tbh.


Nice post Ming, good to hear your on the mend and back training tomorrow pal. Amazing what 4 chicken stripes can do for the immune system and the anti viral properties they release once in the system, praise the lord for KFC.

jOE


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Nice post Ming, good to hear your on the mend and back training tomorrow pal. Amazing what 4 chicken stripes can do for the immune system and the anti viral properties they release once in the system, praise the lord for KFC.
> 
> jOE


Yep, you just have to have faith in the Colonel, mate. Need to get back to it as the expectation is growing on us mature lifters to blaze a muscle-packed trail, tearing up gymnasiums across the land, pushing 200kg benches and rowing 80kg dumbbells for reps, munching incredible quantities of doughnut-based pre-workout snacks, working all hours of the day and night, wowing damsels of all descriptions with our rugged good looks and charming and modest patter, walking dogs, training hawks, out-swimming salmon, arm wrestling large gorilla-like creatures that live under bridges, wearing dashing trendsetting fashion items, winning heavyweight boxing titles, invading christian settlements dressed in chain mail brynjas and wielding mighty axes, buying large amounts of tuna at highly competitive prices and writing witty training articles as well as claiming our bus passes and collecting our pensions every Monday.

It's not easy, is it mate?


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Yep, you just have to have faith in the Colonel, mate. Need to get back to it as the expectation is growing on us mature lifters to blaze a muscle-packed trail, tearing up gymnasiums across the land, pushing 200kg benches and rowing 80kg dumbbells for reps, munching incredible quantities of doughnut-based pre-workout snacks, working all hours of the day and night, wowing damsels of all descriptions with our rugged good looks and charming and modest patter, walking dogs, training hawks, out-swimming salmon, arm wrestling large gorilla-like creatures that live under bridges, wearing dashing trendsetting fashion items, winning heavyweight boxing titles, invading christian settlements dressed in chain mail brynjas and wielding mighty axes, buying large amounts of tuna at highly competitive prices and writing witty training articles as well as claiming our bus passes and collecting our pensions every Monday.
> 
> It's not easy, is it mate?


pmsl its a wonder we can keep any fckin weight on us at all mate doing all that and more, :lol: No wonder the Colonels ingredients remain a secret, :lol: right I am off to climb a 70ft tree with a 200kg back pack on be back in 5 ming ;-)


----------



## Uriel

as i'm only a trainee pensioner and i didn't have any kfc for years- I lost a bout with a gator in the creek earlier but gimme another few years and that cock sucker will be shoes


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> as i'm only a trainee pensioner and i didn't have any kfc for years- I lost a bout with a gator in the creek earlier but gimme another few years and that cock sucker will be shoes


That's the spirit mate. You'll get a good few handbags out of a big 'un I reckon. Make you right popular with the ladies...pmsl


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> That's the spirit mate. You'll get a good few handbags out of a big 'un I reckon. Make you right popular with the ladies...pmsl


i already have a wee bag they're keen on lol


----------



## Mingster

You've definitely got pensioner potential mate....lol Hurry up and get a bit older quick. If that dnp works too well you might look a bit more wrinkly with all that loose skin


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> You've definitely got pensioner potential mate....lol Hurry up and get a bit older quick. If that dnp works too well you might look a bit more wrinkly with all that loose skin


oh fuking goody gumtrees.......i'll look like octogenarian scrotum....


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> oh fuking goody gumtrees.......i'll look like octogenarian scrotum....


PMSL Now that's an image I won't be conjuring with for long lol


----------



## Mingster

Got some fasted blood tests at the GP's this morning and am bloody starving!! Only consolation is thinking what I'm going to have when I've been. Large amounts of sausage, bacon and eggs are favourite at the mo as I have to replace all that lost plasma in time for my workout this afternoon.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Got some fasted blood tests at the GP's this morning and am bloody starving!! Only consolation is thinking what I'm going to have when I've been. Large amounts of sausage, bacon and eggs are favourite at the mo as I have to replace all that lost plasma in time for my workout this afternoon.


You'll be as weak as a new born, bless!  Better have extra portions just in case, better safe than sorry eh?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Got some fasted blood tests at the GP's this morning and am bloody starving!! Only consolation is thinking what I'm going to have when I've been. Large amounts of sausage, bacon and eggs are favourite at the mo as I have to replace all that lost plasma in time for my workout this afternoon.


Is it just a routine check up thing,enjoy the breakfast and workout


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Is it just a routine check up thing,enjoy the breakfast and workout


Not entirely sure what it's for, mate. Get so many these days I kinda lose track lol. The nurse took 4 lots of bloods so must be an extensive one I reckon. Resisted the urge to have a fry up and managed on a huge shake and some weetabix. Just walked dog and am off soon to the butchers to get some beef and chicken. Might get some of his burgers and bung them in the George Foreman when I get back.


----------



## Joe1961

Hope the tests go ok for you Ming, nothing worse than hunger pangs mate and cant eat anything. Sure the Ming will make up when the tests are over BIG-TIME :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not entirely sure what it's for, mate. Get so many these days I kinda lose track lol. The nurse took 4 lots of bloods so must be an extensive one I reckon. Resisted the urge to have a fry up and managed on a huge shake and some weetabix. Just walked dog and am off soon to the butchers to get some beef and chicken. Might get some of his burgers and bung them in the George Foreman when I get back.


Am coming to yours for dinner :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961

Rob68 said:


> Am coming to yours for dinner :laugh:


There wont be anything left by the time you get there, he would of eaten it all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Joe1961 said:


> There wont be anything left by the time you get there, he would of eaten it all :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Valid point there joe


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Valid point there joe


Eating it now, mate, you better be quick. Butchers steak mince quaterpounders in wholemeal buns with a bit of cheese stuffed in and a tomato. Washed down with pepsi max. Lov-er-ly

Good wholesome grub, whatever anyone might say.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Eating it now, mate, you better be quick. Butchers steak mince quaterpounders in wholemeal buns with a bit of cheese stuffed in and a tomato. Washed down with pepsi max. Lov-er-ly
> 
> Good wholesome grub, whatever anyone might say.


Full now myself,chicken breast melted cheese 2 pieces wholemeal n pint of milk ... will finish it off with bit of ice cream and a waffle


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Full now myself,chicken breast melted cheese 2 pieces wholemeal n pint of milk ... will finish it off with bit of ice cream and a *waffle*


Which poor bugger are you bending the ear of now?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

just read the last 3 pages and i think every food on the earth was mentioned !!!!!

ming i told you before buy some fenugreek seeds and brew a tea with it. neck it after 40-50 min brewing and you will feel right as rain


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Which poor bugger are you bending the ear of now?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


    :lol:

Think i preffered it when you had man-flu :laugh:

Only kidding


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> just read the last 3 pages and i think every food on the earth was mentioned !!!!!
> 
> ming i told you before buy some fenugreek seeds and brew a tea with it. neck it after 40-50 min brewing and you will feel right as rain


Will do, mate. Have been meaning to do this for a while mate. They seem to have loads of useful benefits:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

NO talking about food.......I'm 10 hours into my diet and i could eat a scabby donkey, his mates, their lunch...washed down with a rat salad and my own feaces....THAT is hunger...

This first day is the worst though eh?


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> NO talking about food.......I'm 10 hours into my diet and i could eat a scabby donkey, his mates, their lunch...washed down with a rat salad and my own feaces....THAT is hunger...
> 
> This first day is the worst though eh?


Don't forget, mate....what was it again lol....dieting's a piece of p1ss....we're warriors....pmsl. Good luck with it mate, the rebound will make it worth it:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Don't forget, mate....what was it again lol....dieting's a piece of p1ss....we're warriors....pmsl. Good luck with it mate, the rebound will make it worth it:thumbup1:


yummy water, 4th litre already.........i'm good, all the p1ssing is letting me flop my willy out and touch and look at it more - so its swings and roundabouts lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> yummy water, 4th litre already.........i'm good, all the p1ssing is letting me flop my willy out and touch and look at it more - so its swings and roundabouts lol


Wait till you wake up in the morning and think you've wet the bed lol. Oh, no change there then....pmsl


----------



## Mingster

Home workout tonight.

Took a bit longer than usual with a lot of coughing, sneezing and nose blowing but all in all quite decent.

Clean and Press.

10x50kg.

8x60kg.

5x70kg.

5x80kg.

5x90kg.

CGBP.

10x60kg.

8x80kg.

5x90kg.

5x100kg.

5x110kg.

Skulls.

20x40kg x 3 sets to finish off.

Pleased to be back training and, whilst not feeling super-strong, moving what I felt were decent enough weights. Attempted 100kg OHP but couldn't clean the bar in the limited space at home - kept expecting to fall over my bench lol. No knee bend whatsoever with the 90kg set so 100kg would have been no bother if I could have lifted the bloody thing. Happy enough with this workout though.


----------



## Mingster

Not sure if it's down to eating less owing to man flu, the extra vit c I've been throwing down my neck, long shifts at work or extra dog walking but my body seems to have hardened up a bit over the last week or so. Not sure if I've lost any weight and tbh am not planning on weighing myself any time soon so just going off mirror and how I feel, but feel tighter and some veins are starting to resurface in my shoulders and tri's in particular

On a less cheerful note my joints are aching like fcuk - ran out of fish oil last week but new supply arrived today so will be gulping these down over next few days - right shoulder area and left elbow in particular.



Tried to get a veiny shot here but not too successful. Batteries died on camera so best I could do....


----------



## Tassotti

Looks like you've got twin peaks


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Looks like you've got twin peaks


Ah, twin peaks, quality tv show in it's time. I remember the log lady with fondness....lol.

Funnily enough there's a fella I know who shouts 'show me the peaks' every time I see him and isn't happy till I hit a double bicep  . He is the village idiot but it's recognition of a sort I suppose....pmsl.


----------



## Tassotti

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Home workout tonight.
> 
> Took a bit longer than usual with a lot of coughing, sneezing and nose blowing but all in all quite decent.
> 
> Clean and Press.
> 
> 10x50kg.
> 
> 8x60kg.
> 
> 5x70kg.
> 
> 5x80kg.
> 
> 5x90kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg.
> 
> 8x80kg.
> 
> 5x90kg.
> 
> 5x100kg.
> 
> 5x110kg.
> 
> Skulls.
> 
> 20x40kg x 3 sets to finish off.
> 
> Pleased to be back training and, whilst not feeling super-strong, moving what I felt were decent enough weights. Attempted 100kg OHP but couldn't clean the bar in the limited space at home - kept expecting to fall over my bench lol. No knee bend whatsoever with the 90kg set so 100kg would have been no bother if I could have lifted the bloody thing. Happy enough with this workout though.


Nice work out Ming, thats strong on the clean and press pal, well in. Its one excersise I cannot do no matter how I go about it, even tried just the bar and couldnt get the technique right, to many multi task actions for me to think about. Great worl though pal.

Joe


----------



## Rob68

Good to see you getting a workout in again mate,man flu an all :thumbup1:

The pic of your arm,when clicked on ,must be the angle the pic is taken,but reminds me of Kenny Everetts big hands thing :laugh:



Mingster said:


> Ah, twin peaks, quality tv show in it's time. I remember the log lady with fondness....lol.
> 
> Funnily enough there's a fella I know who shouts 'show me the peaks' every time I see him and isn't happy till I hit a double bicep  . He is the village idiot but it's recognition of a sort I suppose....pmsl.


 ^^^^^^^^^ :laugh:


----------



## paul81

Holy bicep batman :blink:


----------



## Mingster

No weights today due to excessive amounts of work. There will be none over the next three days either as Mr and Mrs Ming are off down south to attend the glorious wedding of the eldest daughter. The missus will be spending her time rushing about making sure everything goes to plan, separating dodgy relatives and generally doing what mothers of the bride do. I will be eating as much food as possible in a forlorn attempt to claw back as much cash as possible.

Hopefully the last remains of the man flu will have dispersed by the time I return to the fair Northern wastelands and normal training will be resumed next week.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> No weights today due to excessive amounts of work. There will be nne over the next three days either as Mr and Mrs Ming are off down south to attend the glorious wedding of the eldest daughter. The missus will be spending her time rushing about making sure everything goes to plan, separating dodgy relatives and generally doing what mothers of the bride do. I will be eating as much food as possible in a forlorn attempt to claw back as much cash as possible.
> 
> Hopefully the last remains of the man flu will have dispersed by the time I return to the fair Northern wastelands and normal training will be resumed next week.


brilliant mate , have a great weekend, you must be so proud pal X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> brilliant mate , have a great weekend, you must be so proud pal X


Cheers bro:thumbup1: Ask me again once I get home....lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cheers bro:thumbup1: Ask me again once I get home....lol.


want a pic of proud dad and daughter all dressed up in top togs lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> want a pic of proud dad and daughter all dressed up in top togs lol


I'll do what I can, mate. May be wearing a ski mask with the suit though....pmsl.


----------



## retro-mental

Ming i want a pic of you pressing your daughter in full wedding attire !!!

Have a good day and leave some cold chicken drummers for the other guests !


----------



## Joe1961

Have a great day Ming, great bulkin food buffets are mate, should get some serious mass from it pal, all the best merciless one.

Joe


----------



## Rick89

Wow have a great time buddy, you must be very proud.

I have an 8 month old daughter myself and cant imagine the overwhelming joy of seeing her on her wedding day!


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Have a great day Ming, great bulkin food buffets are mate, should get some serious mass from it pal, all the best merciless one.
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe. I had some....er....imput into the food, mate pmsl. I managed to get a barbecue squeezed in there along with all sorts of goodies. There were some diet freaks wanting special rabbit food and suchlike but they will be disappointed I'm afraid:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

a wedding?

In Glasgow - we celebrate by having a punch up with a long unseen family member who may have wronged you lol

enjoy


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Wow have a great time buddy, you must be very proud.
> 
> I have an 8 month old daughter myself and cant imagine the overwhelming joy of seeing her on her wedding day!


Cheers Rick. Nice of you to say, mate. If you want a bit of advice, I'd start saving for the little one's wedding now....


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rick. Nice of you to say, mate. If you want a bit of advice, I'd start saving for the little one's wedding now....


Haha need to start saving for my own wedding first lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> a wedding?
> 
> In Glasgow - we celebrate by having a punch up with a long unseen family member who may have wronged you lol
> 
> enjoy


I'm old enough to have sorted all my family members, mate lol. May have to start on the missus' side next but they've all kept their heads down up till now:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

all the best to you and yours ming 

its weird as my dad is coming down friday for the weekend with my brother so food and drink shall be had


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> all the best to you and yours ming
> 
> its weird as my dad is coming down friday for the weekend with my brother so food and drink shall be had


Cheers Ewen. I'll be just down the road from you in Rochester. I've been meaning to pm you about this for ages but missus says I'm fully booked for the three days lol. Maybe I can drive past and wave or something


----------



## MRSTRONG

haha yeah i think you will be a tad busy although im sure there will be other times 

if karaoke is had then i want to see a video of you singing


----------



## Mingster

You'll have a long wait, as they say round these parts I can't even shout 'Chronicle'....lol

I don't sing, dance or whistle.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i like to sing but need some coercing lol

i do a good elvis and micheal bubble although most would disagree lol

have a good few days anyway m8 .


----------



## Rob68

Im sure you`ll have a great weekend ming,just dont be to merciless though eh :laugh:

Safe trip to mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

If you're missing the weights too much Ming, you are welcome to drop in mine for a quick blast


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> If you're missing the weights too much Ming, you are welcome to drop in mine for a quick blast


Would love to, mate. And maybe get videoed while I'm at it, eh? :lol: That would be good as it's a very long time since I saw myself lifting so to speak - it was on pathe news I think :laugh:

Don't think the missus would let me, mate, but thanks anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Have a great time Ming .... and don't overdose on wedding cake


----------



## gym rat

enjoy big man


----------



## Mingster

Finally made it home....All went well, no drama's or unpleasant scenes with great uncle Bulgaria lol so thank fcuk for that. Totally shattered now and the missus is out on her feet after all the running about, organizing, bollocking caterers and the like. Surrounded by food all weekend but somehow didn't manage to eat or drink anywhere near as much as usual. Slept terribly on strange beds and generally had my routine totally disrupted lol so sounds like a typical family get together.

Had quite a bit of time to think, what with boring speech's and relatives droning on about how rich they are and which golf club they're joining and sh1t like that, so have pretty much planned out my next programme, along with diet, and also my comeback meds cycle. Will be testing the water and taking advice nearer the time but have the basic's pencilled in I think.

What with holidays, man flu and this wedding my current strength programme hasn't really got off the ground. There has been some positives that I will try to take forward into the new routine in November, but generally it has been a tad disappointing. Reckon I will train a little more conservatively for the next month or so and try to go into my aas comeback relatively injury free for a change.


----------



## Rob68

Forwards to awesomeness eh mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Forwards to awesomeness eh mate :thumb:


I hope so Rob. Really want to move on a level with this. Wanted to start all this back in June, then the bloody tumour sh1t through a spanner in the works and, even though it's all looking a lot more positive now, it has been a very frustrating few months training wise. Expecting big thing from the next few months....fingers crossed.


----------



## flinty90

glad all has gone well this weekend for you mate, you get some deserved rest and back on it this week. cant wat to see what plan you got fixed up mate look forward to seeing you hit it hard brother !!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I hope so Rob. Really want to move on a level with this. Wanted to start all this back in June, then the bloody tumour sh1t through a spanner in the works and, even though it's all looking a lot more positive now, it has been a very frustrating few months training wise. Expecting big thing from the next few months....fingers crossed.


Good on you mate,you have a lot of people rooting for you and wishing you well on here as you know...

Providing no hiccups im sure you will have a damn good go at it ,that we are sure of


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Well if it all pans out like I've planned it in my head I'll be fooking awesome, have 20 inch guns ripped, win the universe and have a workout with Uriel where he comments favourably on my tight buns:lol: :lol:

Reality might be a little different but it won't be from lack of trying.


----------



## Milky

Oh to be young again mate eh...


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> LOL. Well if it all pans out like I've planned it in my head I'll be fooking awesome, have 20 inch guns ripped, win the universe and have a workout with Uriel where he comments favourably on my tight buns:lol: :lol:
> 
> Reality might be a little different but it won't be from lack of trying.


we need a couple of sets of 20" pythons bro....we earned them

Good to have you back


----------



## retro-mental

Glad your weekend went well ming, hope it was a proud moment for you. Cant wait to see your plans put down on here


----------



## Mingster

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts concerning the wedding:thumb:

Now back to training and first session will be tomorrow....

Will be dropping the strength routine, although will still be continuing with several of the main exercises including OHP, CGBP and Leg Press. Will be gradually changing to a more bodybuilding orientated programme which will kick off for real at the beginning of November.

The main components of this will include:

A four day split - Chest/Triceps, Legs, Shoulders, Back/Biceps - over as many days as it takes, somewhere between 7 and 10 days depending on recovery levels.

More volume than I have used for a while.

Higher rep range - 6-12 - with no weight increase until at least 10 reps are mastered.

Strict form.

A diet with more red meat included.

An attempt to keep carbs relatively low - but still at around 250g per day.

A moderate cycle of test/deca and some orals.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts concerning the wedding:thumb:
> 
> Now back to training and first session will be tomorrow....
> 
> Will be dropping the strength routine, although will still be continuing with several of the main exercises including OHP, CGBP and Leg Press. Will be gradually changing to a more bodybuilding orientated programme which will kick off for real at the beginning of November.
> 
> The main components of this will include:
> 
> A four day split - Chest/Triceps, Legs, Shoulders, Back/Biceps - over as many days as it takes, somewhere between 7 and 10 days depending on recovery levels.
> 
> More volume than I have used for a while.
> 
> Higher rep range - 6-12 - with no weight increase until at least 10 reps are mastered.
> 
> Strict form.
> 
> A diet with more red meat included.
> 
> An attempt to keep carbs relatively low - but still at around 250g per day.
> 
> A moderate cycle of test/deca and some orals.


sounds really good mate. i like your plan , makes me think about my next step mate X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> sounds really good mate. i like your plan , makes me think about my next step mate X


Thank you, mate.

I've got a bit of leeway with a 3/4 week transitional period before I start properly so any input and suggestions/ideas from yourself and all others would be appreciated.

Sometimes I worry that people think cos I've been training forever that I know everything....lol. All suggestions will be gratefully received - I'm still learning things about this game and hopefully always will be


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Thank you, mate.
> 
> I've got a bit of leeway with a 3/4 week transitional period before I start properly so any input and suggestions/ideas from yourself and all others would be appreciated.
> 
> Sometimes I worry that people think cos I've been training forever that I know everything....lol. All suggestions will be gratefully received - I'm still learning things about this game and hopefully always will be


mate i think thats why people relate to you and like you so much, its because you have humility and dont come across that you know everything , its nice to see someone that probably knows a lot more than most of us actually sit there and ask for and appreciate advice..

i always think its impossible to know everything, if you dont listen to other people and there experiences then you will follow a very narrow minded approach to a game (BB) that is so widely different in virtually every task...

i like you mate and that quality in you speaks volumes about the type of bloke you are, and also how you have been successful in what you do and still look great to date..

Its great to have people like you here and i enjoy learning as much as i can from you brother !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> mate i think thats why people relate to you and like you so much, its because you have humility and dont come across that you know everything , its nice to see someone that probably knows a lot more than most of us actually sit there and ask for and appreciate advice..
> 
> i always think its impossible to know everything, if you dont listen to other people and there experiences then you will follow a very narrow minded approach to a game (BB) that is so widely different in virtually every task...
> 
> i like you mate and that quality in you speaks volumes about the type of bloke you are, and also how you have been successful in what you do and still look great to date..
> 
> Its great to have people like you here and i enjoy learning as much as i can from you brother !!!


Thanks, Flinty, it's very kind of you to say so, and if you or anyone else thinks I can help with anything please ask and I will do my best.

There's loads of things that I know very little about. For example, insulin and peptides. I have no intention of ever taking these. I could probably get someone to show me the way but don't feel they are for me. But, who knows, if I became more knowledgeable I might change in my attitudes. I'm not an expert on cutting diets either as I've been fortunate enough never to have had to do one, and I have virtually no idea on the pre-contest prep leading up to a show. I'm hoping to learn more about all these things and more over the coming months.


----------



## gym rat

things are coming along nicely... altho havent seen any more mrs mings recipes on offer.lol come on dont be tight.. i cant make meatloaf all the time. :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> things are coming along nicely... altho havent seen any more mrs mings recipes on offer.lol come on dont be tight.. i cant make meatloaf all the time. :whistling:


LOL. If you mean with mince, mate, I think I probably just have the same as everyone else - chilli, bolognese, burgers and meatballs as well as the meatloaf. The burgers and meatballs are the same recipe as the meatloaf but without the egg and grated carrot, and with some onion, spices and/or peppers added. Sauces are mostly tomato with added mushrooms, peppers and onions


----------



## gym rat

lol goodman. really interested to see how ya gain come cycle time, ur bloody massive in ur avy


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> lol goodman. really interested to see how ya gain come cycle time, ur bloody massive in ur avy


I'm probably about a stone heavier now than I was in my avi. I had intended to get up to 250lbs by New Year and then cut down for a show in May, but with having to delay my cycle because of my medical issues I don't think I will be able to get where I want to be for May. Will be aiming for September time in all likelihood. I haven't any competition experience in bodybuilding so the plan is simple - be as big as possible when cut lol.


----------



## gym rat

haha now thats a good train of thought, you'll get there mate, just keep your health main priority and everything else will fall into play... healthy mind, healthy body = a big fcuk off mings on stage lol


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts concerning the wedding:thumb:
> 
> Now back to training and first session will be tomorrow....
> 
> Will be dropping the strength routine, although will still be continuing with several of the main exercises including OHP, CGBP and Leg Press. Will be gradually changing to a more bodybuilding orientated programme which will kick off for real at the beginning of November.
> 
> The main components of this will include:
> 
> A four day split - Chest/Triceps, Legs, Shoulders, Back/Biceps - over as many days as it takes, somewhere between 7 and 10 days depending on recovery levels.
> 
> More volume than I have used for a while.
> 
> Higher rep range - 6-12 - with no weight increase until at least 10 reps are mastered.
> 
> Strict form.
> 
> A diet with more red meat included.
> 
> An attempt to keep carbs relatively low - but still at around 250g per day.
> 
> A moderate cycle of test/deca and some orals.


The aboive sounds perfect mate. I really wish you well with this Ming, there is only one thing I see missing and that is no mention of the Colonel, so I can only prosume that sacrificing the KFC for the cause and if thats the sacrifice your going to make then you are more of a man than most mate and I take my hat off and salute yea pal.

Joe


----------



## Rick89

Good luck with your new training plan mate and smash a comp comes september pal, will pop in as often as possible and view progress I am sure youll do well


----------



## Mingster

You can put your hat back on mate lol as I can't say I'll be binning the Colonel just yet I'll still be having some 'special' meals here and there, but will be upping the beef and mince meals as I always gained better with red meat whilst on cycle. I'll still have chicken and fish and lots of dairy and eggs. Maybe even a doughnut here and there if I can spare the carbs lol.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> You can put your hat back on mate lol as I can't say I'll be binning the Colonel just yet I'll still be having some 'special' meals here and there, but will be upping the beef and mince meals as I always gained better with red meat whilst on cycle. I'll still have chicken and fish and lots of dairy and eggs. Maybe even a doughnut here and there if I can spare the carbs lol.


You did have me worried there for a min my mingster friend :lol: Top stuff.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Haven't been feeling at all well today. Had a crap night's sleep, the man flu's still lingering and I've had a dodgy stomach on top of that...lol Been farting and running to the bathroom in a manner that would have even Joe reaching for his wife's gas mask:laugh:

Anyway, I'm nothing if not a little soldier so this evenings workout was Shoulders.

OHP. 10X55kg. 10x65kg. 10x75kg.

Shrugs. 12x90kg. 12x110kg. 12x130kg.

Rear Delt Rows. 12x55kg. 12x55kg. 12x55kg.

Rear Laterals. 12x18kg. 12x18kg. 12x18kg.

Side Laterals. 12x18kg. 12x18kg. 12x18kg.

No huge weights but strict form and feeling the movements. Short rests between sets and a decent intensity throughout. Felt like a bag of sh1te at the onset and Presses felt a ton weight, but gradually perked up as workout continued, and finished feeling pretty good about myself. Hit a few....ahem....poses at the end and was pleased with traps and delts, especially rear delts which I have been working on for some time. There was even a hit of some abs peeking through so that was nice too. Tried to take a pic or two but camera wants smashing with a 20kg plate, but will put a new set up when ready to start new programme and cycle to gauge progress.


----------



## Joe1961

I am really glad to hear that someone else is having toiletry troubles besides myself, but I am sorry its you mate as your a decent chap and I kow how you feel.

Lovely workout mate, might try them rows myself mate, dont do them usually but I will give them ago.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> I am really glad to hear that someone else is having toiletry troubles besides myself, but I am sorry its you mate as your a decent chap and I kow how you feel.
> 
> Lovely workout mate, might try them rows myself mate, dont do them usually but I will give them ago.
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe. The rows are basically bent rows with an EZ bar, but done by gripping the plates themselves instead of the bar. I find they really hit my rear delts hard.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Cheers Joe. The rows are basically bent rows with an EZ bar, but done by gripping the plates themselves instead of the bar. I find they really hit my rear delts hard.


fcuk, never done them beofre, I will try them a bit lighter than yours then pal lol


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Cheers Joe. The rows are basically bent rows with an EZ bar, but done by gripping the plates themselves instead of the bar. I find they really hit my rear delts hard.


They sound interesting Mingster! May well give them a go for a change now and again, but at a lower weight than you, and probably Joe as well! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> fcuk, never done them beofre, I will try them a bit lighter than yours then pal lol





DiggyV said:


> They sound interesting Mingster! May well give them a go for a change now and again, but at a lower weight than you, and probably Joe as well!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Cheers guys. You don't need to use a lot of weight to feel these. Just use a light weight and highish reps and work out where the best place is to pull the bar to hit your rear delts. I find the bottom of my ribcage works best for me. It's handy if you have plates with grips to get hold of. I only have old fashioned plates at home so gripping them is a challenge in itself. It's also an exercise where it's relatively easy to up the weight once you've got the form sorted too:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Good on you little soldier boy :thumb:  Get this flu kicked mate and soon .......shame about the camera ..... ah well ,you can have 1 of joe`s instead of me :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

Those rows will improve grip as well by the sounds of things..like plate pinches


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cheers Joe. The rows are basically bent rows with an EZ bar, but done by gripping the plates themselves instead of the bar. I find they really hit my rear delts hard.


these are awesome mate thats what i used to do for rear delts too lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

Interesting rows, if i didnt have the grip of a 12 year old schoolgirl i would give them a try.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Cheers Joe. The rows are basically bent rows with an EZ bar, but done by gripping the plates themselves instead of the bar. I find they really hit my rear delts hard.


Never heard of that before and i like it. I may give that a go and if i chuck it in my workout i will call them ming grip rows !


----------



## Fatstuff

ming rows ftw


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> these are awesome mate thats what i used to do for rear delts too lol...


Yes, they work well. A guy called Davey showed me these many years ago and I've used them regularly ever since. I much prefer them to rear delt machines/reverse pec dec. I still see Davey and he's a top bloke, a deep thinker on training and knows his peds back to front. His only weaknesses are a love for the ladies and supporting Man United.


----------



## Fatstuff

what about wide arm oly BB rows? be better for my grip lol


----------



## Rob68

Doing rows ming,i seen tass doing some in one of his videos where he brings it to his chest,but whenever ive done them in the past always brought them up my thighs to my midrift,are they both doing the same job,although im thinking now he was doing them wide grip and mine was always close grip


----------



## retro-mental

Fatstuff said:


> what about wide arm oly BB rows? be better for my grip lol


Get an axel and do axel rows, aint that the lead singer of guns n roses ?


----------



## Tassotti

retro-mental said:


> Get an axel and do axel rows, aint that the lead singer of guns n roses ?


PMSL


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> what about wide arm oly BB rows? be better for my grip lol


Should work fine, mate. I prefer holding the plates as it means I'm using a neutral/hammer grip. My theory is this: When you stand straight with your arms hanging by your sides your hands naturally take a neutral/hammer position.To me this is therefore the most favourable, and strongest, grip position for exercises and I use it whenever possible when training.


----------



## retro-mental

Rob68 said:


> Doing rows ming,i seen tass doing some in one of his videos where he brings it to his chest,but whenever ive done them in the past always brought them up my thighs to my midrift,are they both doing the same job,although im thinking now he was doing them wide grip and mine was always close grip


i aways thought the higher you go the more rear delts / traps you use the lower the more lats, and i always thought glose grip more lats wide grip more delts

Do correct me if i am wrong though !


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Doing rows ming,i seen tass doing some in one of his videos where he brings it to his chest,but whenever ive done them in the past always brought them up my thighs to my midrift,are they both doing the same job,although im thinking now he was doing them wide grip and mine was always close grip





retro-mental said:


> i aways thought the higher you go the more rear delts / traps you use the lower the more lats, and i always thought glose grip more lats wide grip more delts
> 
> Do correct me if i am wrong though !


Retro has the nub of it here. I find that it is best to do a few high reps sets and work out what muscles you are hitting with various hand positions and to where the bar is pulled up to. High rep sets will result in an ache in the area being hit whereas lower rep work used more supporting muscles and can mask the area trained to some extent. We all have different length arms and wider or narrower backs so it's best to find what works for you rather than following generally 'suits all' rules.


----------



## Mingster

A day off work today and I managed to get a few things done. Spent this morning shopping with the missus and got a couple of bits and pieces and topped up my supplies of milk, eggs, peanut butter and evoo.

Have eaten well, but had a moment of weakness with a McD's 55 Burger with potato wedges but otherwise really clean with beef, veg, baked potatoes, eggs and milk.

Had a good core workout incorporating twists, planks, leg raises and pinocchio's whilst fighting off the dog. I'm really enjoying my core work at the moment and am really feeling the benefits. I would recommend that everybody does a bit, 15 minutes twice a week would do, as it really helps with all aspects of lifting and lots of everyday life stuff as well.

Oh, and I bought an Air Jordan hoodie in a charity shop for £3.50 - bargain....lol. Might take a pic to make Rob smile.


----------



## Rick89

I love core work mate, work wonder for my other lifts also.

Dont sweat the maccies mate, I have a moment of weakness everyday haha


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> I love core work mate, work wonder for my other lifts also.
> 
> Dont sweat the maccies mate, I have a moment of weakness everyday haha


I'm not sweating it mate  , it's just beef and potato after all - bloody tasty too.

Got all my food prepped for work tomorrow, then will be training legs afterwards so will need all the nourishment I can get  .


----------



## Rick89

eat up and smash it mate


----------



## Mingster

Gave legs a bit of a workout today.

Staggered Leg Press.

12x130kg.

5x12x180kg.

SLDL.

3x12x70kg.

Leg Extensions.

3x12x10 plates - 20 plates on stack, no idea of weight.

Hamstring Curls.

3x12x8 plates - 20 plates on stack, as above.

Standing Calf Raises.

5x12x100kg.

And done. Lowish weights but at high intensity, little rest between sets. Was hobbling pretty badly after the Leg Presses, amazing how much these hit the quads. Have been taking advice from others and am going to give this one legged quad work a good go. Got a great pump and legs are feeling pretty sore right now.

Got some good food down me so far today and plenty of time for a couple more feeds before bed. Rest day tomorrow then Back and Biceps and Chest and Triceps over the weekend.


----------



## Rick89

Like the look of that workout mate good going


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Like the look of that workout mate good going


First leg workout of the new bodybuilding style training, mate. Starting low on the weights for all bodyparts and concentrating on form and feeling the lifts. This isn't my usual style....lol so going to be taking it slow and gradually increasing the weights as I go on. Intending to stick with this routine for a good, long while so may be a bit boring in so far as weights lifted are concerned. Hopefully, by training this way, I will avoid injury and will see some nice increases in weights and muscle size once I start my meds  .


----------



## Joe1961

I'm jealous Ming Im 2 days into my recovery

period and I am climbing thee Walls lol, good workouts though mate and excellent feed. Nice one pal

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> I'm jealous Ming Im 2 days into my recovery
> 
> period and I am climbing thee Walls lol, good workouts though mate and excellent feed. Nice one pal
> 
> Joe


Yes mate, it is fustrating but a week or two here or there isn't so much in the greater scheme of things. Unless you're really old of course - like us :lol: :lol:

Get some good food inside you, walk those dogs and give you body a little rest, and when you get back to the gym the rebound will trigger lots of new growth and quality lifts:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Gave legs a bit of a workout today.
> 
> Staggered Leg Press.
> 
> 12x130kg.
> 
> 5x12x180kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 3x12x70kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> 3x12x10 plates - 20 plates on stack, no idea of weight.
> 
> Hamstring Curls.
> 
> 3x12x8 plates - 20 plates on stack, as above.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x12x100kg.
> 
> And done. Lowish weights but at high intensity, little rest between sets. Was hobbling pretty badly after the Leg Presses, amazing how much these hit the quads. Have been taking advice from others and am going to give this one legged quad work a good go. Got a great pump and legs are feeling pretty sore right now.
> 
> Got some good food down me so far today and plenty of time for a couple more feeds before bed. Rest day tomorrow then Back and Biceps and Chest and Triceps over the weekend.


following some advice I got about building the vastus medialis, I am going to be adding in high rep staggered LP from next week! Although I doubt I'll hit those weights!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Gave legs a bit of a workout today.
> 
> Staggered Leg Press.
> 
> 12x130kg.
> 
> 5x12x180kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 3x12x70kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> 3x12x10 plates - 20 plates on stack, no idea of weight.
> 
> Hamstring Curls.
> 
> 3x12x8 plates - 20 plates on stack, as above.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x12x100kg.
> 
> And done. Lowish weights but at high intensity, little rest between sets. Was hobbling pretty badly after the Leg Presses, amazing how much these hit the quads. Have been taking advice from others and am going to give this one legged quad work a good go. Got a great pump and legs are feeling pretty sore right now.
> 
> Got some good food down me so far today and plenty of time for a couple more feeds before bed. Rest day tomorrow then Back and Biceps and Chest and Triceps over the weekend.


I love it when you say lowish weights then bust a few 70kg SLDL !!!!

Are you going to hand the one legged quad work around or keep it to yourself !!!!


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> following some advice I got about building the vastus medialis, I am going to be adding in high rep staggered LP from next week! Although I doubt I'll hit those weights!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


First time I've ever tried them Diggy, and I was impressed. My right leg seemed slightly stronger than my left, and it took a bit of getting used to the form but I really enjoyed doing them, and they really do hit your quads and the vast med in particular. I can be quite strong in my legs but am going to be careful and add weight slowly as I'm totally focusing on working the muscles and not on lifting big numbers here. I need to do a leg upgrade on the lines of Uriels Wheels I reckon  .


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I love it when you say lowish weights then bust a few 70kg SLDL !!!!
> 
> Are you going to hand the one legged quad work around or keep it to yourself !!!!


I was doing 100kg a couple of weeks ago mate 

How do you mean about the leg presses?


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I was doing 100kg a couple of weeks ago mate
> 
> How do you mean about the leg presses?


Its ok i reread and from what i can gather your doing single leg presses ?

Thr thought of 100kg SLDL hurts my hams !


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> A day off work today and I managed to get a few things done. Spent this morning shopping with the missus and got a couple of bits and pieces and topped up my supplies of milk, eggs, peanut butter and evoo.
> 
> Have eaten well, but had a moment of weakness with a McD's 55 Burger with potato wedges but otherwise really clean with beef, veg, baked potatoes, eggs and milk.
> 
> Had a good core workout incorporating twists, planks, leg raises and pinocchio's whilst fighting off the dog. I'm really enjoying my core work at the moment and am really feeling the benefits. I would recommend that everybody does a bit, 15 minutes twice a week would do, as it really helps with all aspects of lifting and lots of everyday life stuff as well.
> 
> Oh, and I bought an Air Jordan hoodie in a charity shop for £3.50 - bargain....lol. Might take a pic to make Rob smile.


LOL Get that pic up :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

This is what I am aiming for in my new routine.

Shoulders.

Military Press/Dumbbell Press.

Shrugs.

Rear Delt Rows.

Rear Laterals.

Side Laterals.

Legs.

Staggered Leg Press/Lunges.

SLDL.

Leg Extensions.

Hamstring Curls.

Calf Raises.

Back and Biceps.

Seated Rows.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

Low Pulley Rows.

Close Hammer Grip Chins.

Hammer Curls/Dumbbell Curls.

Cable 21's.

Chest and Triceps.

Dumbbell Press.

Dumbell Flyes.

CGBP.

Dips.

Cable Overhead Extensions.

At least two days of Core Work on rest days. At the beginning of this routine I reckon it will take 7/8 days to complete a cycle. As weight increase this will probably rise to 10 days.

Queries? Advice and suggestions appreciated.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> This is what I am aiming for in my new routine.
> 
> Shoulders.
> 
> Military Press/Dumbbell Press.
> 
> Shrugs.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> Legs.
> 
> Staggered Leg Press/Lunges.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> Hamstring Curls.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> Back and Biceps.
> 
> Seated Rows.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> Close Hammer Grip Chins.
> 
> Hammer Curls/Dumbbell Curls.
> 
> Cable 21's.
> 
> Chest and Triceps.
> 
> Dumbbell Press.
> 
> Dumbell Flyes.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> Dips.
> 
> Cable Overhead Extensions.
> 
> At least two days of Core Work on rest days. At the beginning of this routine I reckon it will take 7/8 days to complete a cycle. As weight increase this will probably rise to 10 days.
> 
> Queries? Advice and suggestions appreciated.


Looking good ming, Not much you can do to improve that, Looks like you have all aspects covered


----------



## Rob68

Hope some form of stretching before and after each workout will be implemented


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope some form of stretching before and after each workout will be implemented


I do a bit, mate, but not enough. I really should warn up properly but rarely do tbh. If I could change one thing about how I've trained over the years it would be to have utilised stretching much more than I have.


----------



## Rob68

You aint to old to change that habit lol .... What am i doing, trying to give you tips ffs  :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I do a bit, mate, but not enough. I really should warn up properly but rarely do tbh. If I could change one thing about how I've trained over the years it would be to have utilised stretching much more than I have.


Its one of those things , No one says "Nice stretch" or whats you PB on a calf stretch !!!

I do a few mins but i do warm up by a 2 mile walk with the hound. I also do a few mins after and usually some before bed but thats because i seize up at night !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You aint to old to change that habit lol .... What am i doing, trying to give you tips ffs  :laugh:


Why shouldn't you give me tips? We all have different ways of approaching things and I can appreciate advice as much as the next man. The more advice or debate or suggestions my journal creates the better in my book  . Keep telling me stuff mate.

Of course most people would know how to make a bench a little higher:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Your a  Am i allowed to tell you that? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Your a  Am i allowed to tell you that? :laugh:


Of course you are mate, there's no censorship necessary in this journal  . Don't be coy in saying that I'm a top man, and handsome too....lol.

Tried to take some hoodie pics, mate, but they came out crap. Will try again at some point  .


----------



## Fatstuff

retro-mental said:


> Its one of those things , No one says "Nice stretch" or whats you PB on a calf stretch !!!
> 
> I do a few mins but i do warm up by a 2 mile walk with the hound. I also do a few mins after and usually some before bed but thats because i seize up at night !!!!


how much can you stretch?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Of course you are mate, there's no censorship necessary in this journal  . Don't be coy in saying that I'm a top man, and handsome too....lol.
> 
> Tried to take some hoodie pics, mate, but they came out crap. Will try again at some point  .


You are really handsome,wearing well for your age,your goatee is the best,your witty charming and funny ........

Sorry mate just let me put this mirror down..........what were you saying? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You are really handsome,wearing well for your age,your goatee is the best,your witty charming and funny ........
> 
> Sorry mate just let me put this mirror down..........what were you saying? :laugh:


You'd be better off reading the Telegraph :001_tt2: :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV

Rob68 said:


> You are really handsome,wearing well for your age,your goatee is the best,your witty charming and funny ........
> 
> Sorry mate just let me put this mirror down..........what were you saying? :laugh:


Thought you were talking about me then Rob, until you blew it and mentioned a mirror! :lol:

cheers

diggy


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Gave legs a bit of a workout today.
> 
> Staggered Leg Press.
> 
> 12x130kg.
> 
> 5x12x180kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 3x12x70kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> 3x12x10 plates - 20 plates on stack, no idea of weight.
> 
> Hamstring Curls.
> 
> 3x12x8 plates - 20 plates on stack, as above.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x12x100kg.
> 
> And done. Lowish weights but at high intensity, little rest between sets. Was hobbling pretty badly after the Leg Presses, amazing how much these hit the quads. Have been taking advice from others and am going to give this one legged quad work a good go. Got a great pump and legs are feeling pretty sore right now.
> 
> Got some good food down me so far today and plenty of time for a couple more feeds before bed. Rest day tomorrow then Back and Biceps and Chest and Triceps over the weekend.


Leg press is solid but awesome workout dude. I usually keep them to the end, just so walking becomes difficult and for the rest of the day I don't need to do anything, lol!! BUt I've never tried the staggered leg press, may try that one mate, thanks


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Tri's today.

Dumbbell Bench Press.

12x20kg. 12x30kg. 12x40kg. 8x50kg. 7x50kg.

Flat Flyes.

12x30kg. 10x30kg. 9x30kg.

CGBP.

10x60kg. 10x70kg. 10x70kg.

Dips.

10xBW. 9xBW. 8xBW.

Overhead Cable Extension.

12x11 plates. 12x11 plates. 12x11plates. No idea how heavy plates are, 20 in complete stack.

Low weights really, finding my range for this. Was completely shattered by the end of Flyes. Will have to adapt to the volume and intensity of this sort of training before I can make significant progress with the poundages. I'm used to short bursts of explosive strength and more rest between sets. I'm sure the stamina will come though. I trained with a body builder pre-contest once and followed his routine. He destroyed me at first as I just couldn't maintain my strength over the course of the workout. Over time I adapted and after a few weeks my lifts began to rise. I'm hoping for something similar to happen this time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tassotti

50Kg dumbell presses are low weight :wacko: :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Tassotti said:


> 50Kg dumbell presses are low weight :wacko: :confused1:


hes a show off lol :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> 50Kg dumbell presses are low weight :wacko: :confused1:


No mate. I meant I had nothing left in the tank after the first two exercises. I was CGBPing 110/120kg easily last week. And I can normally do quite a few dips with added weight. The overall weights in the workout were a little low as I have no stamina to maintain my strength at the moment.



Fatstuff said:


> hes a show off lol :lol:


I can be


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Chest and Tri's today.
> 
> Dumbbell Bench Press.
> 
> 12x20kg. 12x30kg. 12x40kg. 8x50kg. 7x50kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 10x30kg. 9x30kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x70kg. 10x70kg.
> 
> Dips.
> 
> 10xBW. 9xBW. 8xBW.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extension.
> 
> 12x11 plates. 12x11 plates. 12x11plates. No idea how heavy plates are, 20 in complete stack.
> 
> Low weights really, finding my range for this. Was completely shattered by the end of Flyes. Will have to adapt to the volume and intensity of this sort of training before I can make significant progress with the poundages. I'm used to short bursts of explosive strength and more rest between sets. I'm sure the stamina will come though. I trained with a body builder pre-contest once and followed his routine. He destroyed me at first as I just couldn't maintain my strength over the course of the workout. Over time I adapted and after a few weeks my lifts began to rise. I'm hoping for something similar to happen this time. Fingers crossed.


I ache just reading the volume in that workout mate :laugh: Good going though :thumbup1: ...

Im sure the machines with 20 plates, the plates are 1/2 kg each :whistling: 

Man-flu gone yet?


----------



## Guest

He never told you that's the combined weight of both dumbbells :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I ache just reading the volume in that workout mate :laugh: Good going though :thumbup1: ...
> 
> Im sure the machines with 20 plates, the plates are 1/2 kg each :whistling:
> 
> Man-flu gone yet?


Well, it's only 17 sets in total so not a monster workout really.

I don't think the plates are that heavy, I don't think I could manage 5.5kg tbh:laugh:

Not quite gone yet, mate. It's been a bugger for hanging on. Not affecting me much now though.


----------



## Mingster

Dinger said:


> He never told you that's the combined weight of both dumbbells :whistling:


Tsk tsk....lol. I would never mislead the forum  . To be fair my gym's dumbbells only go up to the 50's so once I get a few weeks into the routine I'll have to revise my exercises or use the Dumbbell Press as a pre-exhaust of some sort. I think anyone who can Bench 130kg should be able to press the 50's no bother.


----------



## Tassotti

What sort of girlie gym is this FFS?


----------



## Rob68

Whats your thoughts on 2 working sets of 8 and going to failure on the last one?

I know that wouldnt work for you in your current routine,as like you say about the DB`s not going higher than 50kg

Im guessing it really should only be done with a training partner to


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> What sort of girlie gym is this FFS?


LOL. It's a pretty basic gym, Tass, with very few machines, and the ones it does have are ancient. However, it does have 2 squat racks, 12 Olympic bars, tons of brightly coloured Olympic rubber plates, tons more metal Olympic plates, several chinning bars and dip stations, and a 45 degree Leg Press. It also tolerates loud grunting and necessary weight dropping, two factors that I appreciate. I also know the owner and train for free.


----------



## Tassotti

Gym sounds good apart from pussy 50K dumbells :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Whats your thoughts on 2 working sets of 8 and going to failure on the last one?
> 
> I know that wouldnt work for you in your current routine,as like you say about the DB`s not going higher than 50kg
> 
> Im guessing it really should only be done with a training partner to


I'm going to work up to doing at least three sets of 12 with the 50's after a couple of warm up sets, then make a decision mate. I'm not worried a bout a partner with the dumbbells as I'll just drop them if I get stuck It's quite difficult to sit back up with them after a tough set....lol. They are rubber bells and it is a rubber floor so it doesn't make much noise to do this.

The obvious solution would be to go back to Bench Pressing at that point but I really want to avoid this. I don't want to get caught up with the lifting more and more syndrome that benching entails. I can press the dumbbells slowly and really feel the movement whereas benching by it's nature is explosive with additional assistance from leg drive. I do all my pressing these days with my feet up on the bench to isolate my chest a bit more.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Gym sounds good apart from pussy 50K dumbells :lol:


It's perfect for me, Tass, apart from the dumbbells  . I mean, how's a man going to do his one arm rows with 50's? I'd have to do 30 rep sets:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

You know from your last few posts the `hate in the gym` brigade are gonna be on your a55 shortly  :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You know from your last few posts the `hate in the gym` brigade are gonna be on your a55 shortly  :laugh:


HaHaHaHa. I know what you're saying lol. Here's my point of view....

I hate it when people don't put the weights away, hog machines/benches, talk instead of train, leave sweaty pools where they've been, and get in my way when I'm lifting. I think I'm on pretty safe ground here....lol.

I'll drop weights when it is necessary. If I'm training to failure/near failure it is impossible to suddenly just sit up with the weights, walk 20 yards to the rack and replace them. I don't throw them down or drop them from a great height or the like. I'm also surrounded by others who are doing Cleans or Deads etc who are dropping these weights in a similar fashion. This is how Olympic/strength lifters train. You can't fail a Clean and not drop the bar. Or control a heavy failed Deadlift. If you try you are going to injure yourself. It's not a usual gym where the majority of lifters are doing curls or cosmetic exercises so it's not out of the ordinary.

Breathing plays a big part in my lifting. I did a lot of martial arts way back when and breathing is important with this. I've incorporated this into my lifting and breathe quite forcefully depending on the section of the lift. With max attempts this may develop into a variety of grunts, growls or snarling lol. This helps the lift. Don't get me wrong - I don't do this on every set or rep, just when that little bit extra is required. There's nothing wrong or off putting with this. I don't scream every rep whilst doing lat pulldowns for example.

And if, after this, people still don't like it, then fcuk 'em  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Sorry i rattled your cage :lol: 

Im lucky as not often any one is in my gym when i train..i have to take my bag,coat,hoodie in with me and shove them in a corner as no lockers or owt as it isnt really a proper gym lol

But free 

So i can take as many pics on my phone as i like,plus it shows im going training and helps with progress and shows off my awesome socks :lol:

Im gonna take a pic every session just to fcuk people off lol


----------



## Mingster

Trained Back and Biceps today.

Seated Rows 12x80kg. 12x100kg. 12x120kg. 12x140kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns. 12x80kg. 12x100kg. 12x120kg.

Low Pulley Rows. 12x80kg. 12x100kg. 12x120kg.

Close Grip Chins. 5xBW. 5xBW. 4xBW.

Dumbbell Curls. 8x20kg. 8x20kg. 8x20kg.

Cable 21's 1x8 plates on the Cable Crossover machine.

Threw everything at the back exercises, partly as a fat git had said I was looking smaller as I walked into the gym. Bombed badly with the chins but it was the first time I had done these in a long while. Saw the fat git smirking at me whilst I was doing these so I suggested that I would do 10 with him hanging from my legs by Christmas. Not the most mature suggestion in the world but made me feel better. Arms were blown by the curls so ground out three 8 rep sets as I knew higher reps were beyond me today. Rounded it off with the cable 21's for a huge final pump. I think I might have let out a small noise for the last few reps of these....lol. Aching like a [email protected] now. Legs still sore from the other day and Chest and Tri's throbbing from yesterdays workout. Lots of food and a day off training tomorrow. Happy days  .


----------



## Rick89

Great looking session mate.

I totally know where your coming fro m on the gym front and sound a decent place to train IMO.

I always drop weights down on the floor, cleans, one arm shoulder press, deads , never harmed anyone


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Trained Back and Biceps today.
> 
> Seated Rows 12x80kg. 12x100kg. 12x120kg. 12x140kg.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns. 12x80kg. 12x100kg. 12x120kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows. 12x80kg. 12x100kg. 12x120kg.
> 
> Close Grip Chins. 5xBW. 5xBW. 4xBW.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls. 8x20kg. 8x20kg. 8x20kg.
> 
> Cable 21's 1x8 plates on the Cable Crossover machine.
> 
> Threw everything at the back exercises, partly as a fat git had said I was looking smaller as I walked into the gym. Bombed badly with the chins but it was the first time I had done these in a long while. Saw the fat git smirking at me whilst I was doing these so I suggested that I would do 10 with him hanging from my legs by Christmas. Not the most mature suggestion in the world but made me feel better. Arms were blown by the curls so ground out three 8 rep sets as I knew higher reps were beyond me today. Rounded it off with the cable 21's for a huge final pump. I think I might have let out a small noise for the last few reps of these....lol. Aching like a [email protected] now. Legs still sore from the other day and Chest and Tri's throbbing from yesterdays workout. Lots of food and a day off training tomorrow. Happy days  .


Tip for you mate,wear your cuban heels next time you walk in the gym and fat lads there lol

What was the small noise you let out pmsl sounds like you had fun with the workout


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Tip for you mate,wear your cuban heels next time you walk in the gym and fat lads there lol
> 
> What was the small noise you let out pmsl sounds like you had fun with the workout


I've only got trainers, mate, and none of them have heels lol.

You know when you're making love to three beautiful women at once and you get really, really excited? - it was that sort of noise.

You don't:no: Ah, well, never mind:devil2: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I've only got trainers, mate, and none of them have heels lol.
> 
> You know when you're making love to three beautiful women at once and you get really, really excited? - it was that sort of noise.
> 
> You don't:no: Ah, well, never mind:devil2: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

You mean you let out a little sigh?,as im guessing in your scenario you came to soon? :001_tt2:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You mean you let out a little sigh?,as im guessing in your scenario you came to soon? :001_tt2:


It's more like a combination of the mating call of the bull moose and the war cry of a Viking berserker, mate with a little bit of me thrown in to season.

I'm still coming....pmsl:rockon:


----------



## Guest

Nowt wrong with letting a little grunt out every now and again, dont know why but ive taken to growling when im struggling. My mate ****es himself laughing when I start but its uncontrollable


----------



## Mingster

You growl when you struggle with your mate, Dave?

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> You growl when you struggle with your mate, Dave?
> 
> :lol:


Only when he struggles haha


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Only when he struggles haha


There's nothing wrong with a bit of grunting, growling or roaring at the appropriate time, mate.

I'm not advocating the desperate screaming of a success-starved Man City fan you understand. That would be going too far.


----------



## Rob68

I roar like a fcking lion when training .....

Unfortunately its the lion out of the wizard of oz :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> There's nothing wrong with a bit of grunting, growling or roaring at the appropriate time, mate.
> 
> I'm not advocating the desperate screaming of a success-starved Man City fan you understand. That would be going too far.


 :lol:  :laugh:

The rep i gave you...make it for the quoted post :ban:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I roar like a fcking lion when training .....
> 
> Unfortunately its the lion out of the wizard of oz :laugh:


I don't believe this for a minute, mate. And if it is true then stop it now!!!!!.

Remember... In the final arena there will be no judges, only witnesses to our greatness.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> only witnesses to your greatness.


See, your coming round to the might that is man city now mate


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> See, your coming round to the might that is man city now mate


Don't be silly:eek:

All this banter is making me hungry so just stuck some food in the oven. Fancied eggs but can't find any:confused1: I just bought 50 on Thursday and don't think I could have eaten them all yet lol. I'll have to ask the missus where she's hidden them when she gets in. Think I'll have a swig of evoo while I'm waiting.

I've eaten really well today with all sorts of healthy stuff, varied protein sources and a few decent carbs and am feeling really good. Have done another core workout today with the usual pinocchio's, leg raises, twists etc and am really enjoying doing them atm. My legs aren't aching so much today but my entire upper body is doms-ridden and I struggled changing gear driving to work this morning. May have another rest day tomorrow then train Wednesday and Thursday as this looks like it will fit in best with general life stuff  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Don't be silly:eek:
> 
> All this banter is making me hungry so just stuck some food in the oven. Fancied eggs but can't find any:confused1: I just bought 50 on Thursday and don't think I could have eaten them all yet lol. I'll have to ask the missus where she's hidden them when she gets in. Think I'll have a swig of evoo while I'm waiting.
> 
> I've eaten really well today with all sorts of healthy stuff, varied protein sources and a few decent carbs and am feeling really good. Have done another core workout today with the usual pinocchio's, leg raises, twists etc and am really enjoying doing them atm. My legs aren't aching so much today but my entire upper body is doms-ridden and I struggled changing gear driving to work this morning. May have another rest day tomorrow then train Wednesday and Thursday as this looks like it will fit in best with general life stuff  .


Whats your full core routine , rep range etc etc. How often and what the feck is pinochios !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Whats your full core routine , rep range etc etc. How often and what the feck is pinochios !!!!!!


Glassback made me do them, mate. And Ewen posted a video earlier in my journal. They are a sort of unassisted sit-up whilst holding a bar.

I start with these am am gradually building up. I did 3 sets of 12 today.

Then I do leg raises with 5 second holds in 5 different positions. Ten sets of these.

Planks and side planks. Just the basic ones for as long as possible. Two each.

Finish with 100 twists both ways with a bar.

The pinocchio's vid is on page 59, mate.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Glassback made me do them, mate. And Ewen posted a video earlier in my journal. They are a sort of unassisted sit-up whilst holding a bar.
> 
> I start with these am am gradually building up. I did 3 sets of 12 today.
> 
> Then I do leg raises with 5 second holds in 5 different positions. Ten sets of these.
> 
> Planks and side planks. Just the basic ones for as long as possible. Two each.
> 
> Finish with 100 twists both ways with a bar.
> 
> The pinocchio's vid is on page 59, mate.


Cool, will go and check it out now ming


----------



## Glassback

I think I got the idea from Ewen but I will gladly take any donations of grattitude and pass them on :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Well tonight's workout was a bit of a struggle. Had a crap night's sleep last night for no particular reason, then managed to wrench my left elbow this morning. It's the inner section of the lower edge of my elbow where I have been carrying an injury lately. Decided against OHP as my opening exercise as these tend to aggravate it and did Arnold Dumbbell Press instead. Hoisting the weight to my shoulders, no matter how light, causes more problems so stuck with lighter weights with these.

Shoulders.

Arnold Press.

12x20kg. 12x25kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 10x30kg.

Shrugs.

12x110kg. 12x110kg. 12x110kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

12x45kg. 12x55kg. 12x65kg.

Rear Laterals.

12x20kg. 12x20kg. 12x20kg.

Side Laterals.

12x20kg. 12x20kg. 12x20kg.

Funny workout as never felt right throughout. A couple of other lads said they felt the same so there you go. Added a bit weight to the rows and laterals and got a good sweat on but never felt in 'the zone' so to speak. Will see how next couple of workouts go but am thinking of dropping the weights still further and having a short de-load period prior to my cycle. Need to avoid further injury and to regain a little enthusiasm at the minute. I think the onset of winter may be having it's usual saddening affect on my spirits lol....


----------



## Tassotti

I couldn't get into the workout today either.

You do quite a bit on rear delts Ming. Are they a weak body part for you?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> I couldn't get into the workout today either.
> 
> You do quite a bit on rear delts Ming. Are they a weak body part for you?


Not so much now, Tass. I've been focusing on bringing them up for the past few moths and have almost got there now. My front delts have always dominated, as most peoples do with all the pressing that they do, so I needed to bring a bit of balance to procedings. A nice, square look from the side is my goal.


----------



## paul81

your clearly lifting too light mingo


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> your clearly lifting too light mingo


It's impossible to lift too heavy, Paul And I'll never be able to lift heavy enough.

On a side note, a lassy offered to sit on the Leg Press if I run out of room for plates today Shame I've started this one-legged stuff as I'll never get to that point doing these.


----------



## paul81

Ah yeah studly, the ming still has the sex appeal eh??


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> Ah yeah studly, the ming still has the sex appeal eh??


Oozing it, mate lol, absolutely oozing....Having the body a Greek God would kill for obviously helps:rolleye:....pmsl


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well tonight's workout was a bit of a struggle. Had a crap night's sleep last night for no particular reason, then managed to wrench my left elbow this morning. It's the inner section of the lower edge of my elbow where I have been carrying an injury lately. Decided against OHP as my opening exercise as these tend to aggravate it and did Arnold Dumbbell Press instead. Hoisting the weight to my shoulders, no matter how light, causes more problems so stuck with lighter weights with these.
> 
> Shoulders.
> 
> Arnold Press.
> 
> 12x20kg. 12x25kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 10x30kg.
> 
> Shrugs.
> 
> 12x110kg. 12x110kg. 12x110kg.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 12x45kg. 12x55kg. 12x65kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 12x20kg. 12x20kg. 12x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 12x20kg. 12x20kg. 12x20kg.
> 
> Funny workout as never felt right throughout. A couple of other lads said they felt the same so there you go. Added a bit weight to the rows and laterals and got a good sweat on but never felt in 'the zone' so to speak. Will see how next couple of workouts go but am thinking of dropping the weights still further and having a short de-load period prior to my cycle. Need to avoid further injury and to regain a little enthusiasm at the minute. I think the onset of winter may be having it's usual saddening affect on my spirits lol....


Dont be going there with this, mate, :nono: Aint gonna let it happen im afraid,Come on you big  back in your stride as soon as poss you hear :thumbup1:



Mingster said:


> It's impossible to lift too heavy, Paul And I'll never be able to lift heavy enough.
> 
> On a side note, *lassy* offered to sit on the Leg Press if I run out of room for plates today Shame I've started this one-legged stuff as I'll never get to that point doing these.


You can talk to animals? :confused1: :laugh:



Mingster said:


> Oozing it, mate lol, absolutely oozing....Having the body a Greek God would kill for obviously helps:rolleye:....pmsl


Oh wait a minute ... Just had to check i hadnt gone back into my journal then :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

Ming i am in the same boat, Having a deload week too and see if i get anywhere with this lightheadness. Its good to deload i think as i am always convinced that when you hit it again the muscles get ebven more shocked which results in more growth and you get the fire buring 100% again


----------



## Mingster

Thanks for the kind words fella's, and tbh I think you're both right. Rob a bit of encouragement or even a outright kick up the backside always helps, and Retro, a period of deloading always does some good. It's not a backward step, it's more like a 'take a deep breath' period to prepare for the battles to come.

Legs today.

Staggered Leg Press.

12x130kg. 12x185kg. 12x185kg. 12x185kg. 12x185kg.

SLDL.

12x60kg. 12x80kg. 12x80kg.

Leg Extensions.

12x11 plates. 12x11 plates. 12x11 plates. Pausing at the top of the movement.

Hamstring Curls.

12x9 plates. 12x9 plates. 12x9 plates.

Standing Calf Raise.

12x half stack. 12x full stack. 12x full stack. 12x full stack. 12x full stack. 12x half stack.

Rekindled the flame a bit today  . First couple of sets of Presses felt a ton weight and I doubted I would get through them, but strength gradually returned and by the time I got to the SLDL's I was firing on all cylinders again. Plus 5kg on the Presses. Plus 20kg on the Deads. An extra plate on the Extensions and Curls and a bit more intensity with the Calf Raises. All good. I'm sitting here now contented with a pile of protein rich food to eat and a dog which will have to wait for his walk....lol.


----------



## Rob68

Thats the spirit mate,nice leg session,flame rekindled abit,plenty of food in front of you....

Sort the dog walk out later when Doms are kicking in, just to finish legs off good n proper and here`s to a good nights sleep n all will be well in the world lol


----------



## Mingster

Food eaten and dog walked. I'm off to pick up some Olympic plates I've purchased a bit later on so I'm going to treat myself to an hours 'muscle sleep' before I go  .

Ah....the pleasures of advancing years....lol.


----------



## Mingster

Just got home with my new toys.

One 7 foot Oly bar.

4x20kg Oly plates.

2x15kg Oly plates.

2x 10kg Oly plates.

2x 5kg Oly plates.

2x 1.25 Oly plates.

4x 2.5kg Oly clamp collars.

All for £113. Well pleased  .


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Just got home with my new toys.
> 
> One 7 foot Oly bar.
> 
> 4x20kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x15kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x 10kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x 5kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x 1.25 Oly plates.
> 
> 4x 2.5kg Oly clamp collars.
> 
> All for £113. Well pleased  .


Absolute bargain that mate, would love a ****loads of olympics weights and a power rack at my house if had the room


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Absolute bargain that mate, would love a ****loads of olympics weights and a power rack at my house if had the room


Yes mate, it is a bargain. Have seen this sort of stuff go for twice the money. Now have around 350kg of Olympic plates and another 100kg of 1" 5kg plates I use to make up dumbbells. Once I get my home gym sorted I'll get a power rack and a hack/leg press machine and I'll never need to miss a session again.


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, it is a bargain. Have seen this sort of stuff go for twice the money. Now have around 350kg of Olympic plates and another 100kg of 1" 5kg plates I use to make up dumbbells. Once I get my home gym sorted I'll get a power rack and a hack/leg press machine and I'll never need to miss a session again.


My dad has got a similar setup at his place, sometime pop over and train arms with him, he shows me up though lol

Im moving in next few months and going to lookout for a garage maybe a little setup for doing deads and squats if mrs will let me lol


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> It's impossible to lift too heavy, Paul And I'll never be able to lift heavy enough.
> 
> On a side note, a lassy offered to sit on the Leg Press if I run out of room for plates today Shame I've started this one-legged stuff as I'll never get to that point doing these.


I would have said "I'm doing heavy face pulls too......would you sit on that for me"

lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> I would have said "I'm doing heavy face pulls too......would you sit on that for me"
> 
> lol


I wish I had your smooth talking skills mate. You have a technique that is quite simply unique:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I wish I had your smooth talking skills mate. You have a technique that is quite simply unique:laugh: :lol:


pmsl - i'd dearly love to say the women love it but they usually just call me a fuking cock and walk off lol................humourless cows lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> pmsl - i'd dearly love to say the women love it but they usually just call me a fuking cock and walk off lol................humourless cows lol


Aye mate, it's hard to understand, isn't it?....pmsl


----------



## Uriel

there was a gorgeous big bird walking up the stairs at my gym yesterday as i was walking down.......I said Hi - all innocence BUT I knew I'd dropped me spuds in a bad way at the top of the sairs as i decended......my mate andy was just coming down behind me and she got a wind pipe full and drew him a filthy look pmsl..............its ALL in the timing lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> there was a gorgeous big bird walking up the stairs at my gym yesterday as i was walking down.......I said Hi - all innocence BUT I knew I'd dropped me spuds in a bad way at the top of the sairs as i decended......my mate andy was just coming down behind me and she got a wind pipe full and drew him a filthy look pmsl..............its ALL in the timing lol


Totally agree with you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Went to bed at 10 last night and haven't long been up so must have needed that sleep. A nice ache in the legs this morning following yesterdays workout and am hobbling gently  . Nothing too excessive as if I had fallen asleep at a party round Uriels place lol.

Have changed my eating habits slightly the last few days. Instead of grazing all day with 7 or so loosely structured meals I have been eating 4 or 5 larger meals recently. Yesterday I had 3 meals in excess of 1000 calories and a couple more at around 750 and 500 each. My post workout meal had somewhere in excess of 120g of protein from milk, cheese and a protein blend, and breakfast this morning has another 100g+ from milk, eggs, peanut butter and the blend. I'm not doing this for any major scientific reason but more for a break from my normal eating habits and in preparation for a more rigid diet come the start of my meds cycle  .


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Just got home with my new toys.
> 
> One 7 foot Oly bar.
> 
> 4x20kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x15kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x 10kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x 5kg Oly plates.
> 
> 2x 1.25 Oly plates.
> 
> 4x 2.5kg Oly clamp collars.
> 
> All for £113. Well pleased  .


Thats a great price mate! Where'd you shop?? I really need to get some proper weights in here...


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Thats a great price mate! Where'd you shop?? I really need to get some proper weights in here...


Ebay, mate. Every now and then a bargain comes along if you are patient. Busy grinding off a bit of rust, and it is a long, boring job, but I'll get there and all will be well  .


----------



## flinty90

that is a fcukin great price mate, i went a walk around decathlon yesterday mate and they wanted £119 for a 20 kg straight bar alone. and a little set of 20 kg dumbells were £39.99 so what you have paid mate is awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

flinty90 said:


> that is a fcukin great price mate, i went a walk around decathlon yesterday mate and they wanted £119 for a 20 kg straight bar alone. and a little set of 20 kg dumbells were £39.99 so what you have paid mate is awesome :thumbup1:


Thats f*cking insane mate...makes that price look even better dude, lol!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> that is a fcukin great price mate, i went a walk around decathlon yesterday mate and they wanted £119 for a 20 kg straight bar alone. and a little set of 20 kg dumbells were £39.99 so what you have paid mate is awesome :thumbup1:


I'm very pleased, mate. I watch a lot of weights stuff on ebay that usually goes for top dollar or is taken off as some off-auction deal has been struck. This one went to the end and was local too, so handy for pick-up. I bid a fair bit more than the final price but there wasn't much competition. When I collected the stuff the fella said that he'd been given the stuff a few years ago for free!! Wish I knew people like that. Still everybody's happy so all well  .


----------



## retro-mental

I sold aload of oly stuff last year and like you say it can go for a fair old price

2 45 kg plates 2 25 kg plates 2 20 kg plates, Few 5's and 2.5's, bench, bar and set of fixed dumbells for £500. Wish i could of kept it but the bench didnt even go in the door !!!!

It was rusty as when i got it and sat in the garden for days cleaning it up a bit


----------



## Mingster

Day off work and training with weights today - don't get many of these. Did a core workout consisting of all the usual stuff, and have eaten two large meals and one smaller meal up till now. Have at least one huge beef orientated meal to go and maybe a little supper depending how late I stay up  .

Had the old drill with wire brush attachment out today grinding away at any rust spots and flaky paint on my recently acquired Olympic plates. Bit of a boring job but have managed to get a few sanded and have put a priming coat of paint on the 10kg's. I'm not so bothered about a bit of wear on the plates once I get my home gym up and running but best to do a little work now to prevent any deterioration over the winter. As a side note as to the lack of progress with said home gym, the builder was supposed to drop off the final quote two weeks ago and still hasn't done so. FFS!! I thought we were in recession with people crying out for work. I could have done all this myself but the missus said it was about time we paid somebody else. Grrrrrrrr.

Never mind. Chest and Tri's home workout tomorrow after a visit to see the folks and sampling my Ma's home cooking  .


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Day off work and training with weights today - don't get many of these. Did a core workout consisting of all the usual stuff, and have eaten two large meals and one smaller meal up till now. Have at least one huge beef orientated meal to go and maybe a little supper depending how late I stay up  .
> 
> Had the old drill with wire brush attachment out today grinding away at any rust spots and flaky paint on my recently acquired Olympic plates. Bit of a boring job but have managed to get a few sanded and have put a priming coat of paint on the 10kg's. I'm not so bothered about a bit of wear on the plates once I get my home gym up and running but best to do a little work now to prevent any deterioration over the winter. As a side note as to the lack of progress with said home gym, the builder was supposed to drop off the final quote two weeks ago and still hasn't done so. FFS!! I thought we were in recession with people crying out for work. I could have done all this myself but the missus said it was about time we paid somebody else. Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Never mind. Chest and Tri's home workout tomorrow after a visit to see the folks and sampling my Ma's home cooking  .


You should see my plates my dads got mate he had them well over 20+years and about 5 of those years they were left out in all weather, there rusted to fck but still fine to use, I keep meaning to clean them as he wants my son to have them one day as he passed them down to me when I first started doing weights, sentimentle old fart lol


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate, they still weigh the same whatever the condition and I normally wouldn't bother, but I want to use a couple of them indoors for my heavier home lifts and the missus won't be amused if I get rust stains on her nice, new carpet lol. The majority can stay in the garage till the gym is up and running.


----------



## Joe1961

Hows things going Ming, you seem to of been busy as well pal. Diet, training going well I see, nice one mate.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti

The rust adds a few pounds.

Find another builder. If he can't even be @rsed to drop off the quote, what is he gonna be like doing the job?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> The rust adds a few pounds.
> 
> Find another builder. If he can't even be @rsed to drop off the quote, what is he gonna be like doing the job?


I know what you're saying mate, but I know this bloke and he's a sound fella. I'm wondering if he's popped the estimate through next doors letterbox by mistake and the neighbours (we don't get on lol) have hidden it under their village idiot's outfits


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Hows things going Ming, you seem to of been busy as well pal. Diet, training going well I see, nice one mate.
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe. Thing's going well but nothing spectacular. Hope to move things up a notch after my next visit to the specialist on the 1st of next month  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Day off work and training with weights today - don't get many of these. Did a core workout consisting of all the usual stuff, and have eaten two large meals and one smaller meal up till now. Have at least one huge beef orientated meal to go and maybe a little supper depending how late I stay up  .
> 
> Had the old drill with wire brush attachment out today grinding away at any rust spots and flaky paint on my recently acquired Olympic plates. Bit of a boring job but have managed to get a few sanded and have put a priming coat of paint on the 10kg's. I'm not so bothered about a bit of wear on the plates once I get my home gym up and running but best to do a little work now to prevent any deterioration over the winter. As a side note as to the lack of progress with said home gym, the builder was supposed to drop off the final quote two weeks ago and still hasn't done so. FFS!! I thought we were in recession with people crying out for work. I could have done all this myself but the missus said it was about time we paid somebody else. Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Never mind. Chest and Tri's home workout tomorrow after a visit to see the folks and sampling my Ma's home cooking  .


You can never beat ya ma`s own cooking,they do it best....enjoy it big man


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You can never beat ya ma`s own cooking,they do it best....enjoy it big man


Obviously never seen my mums cooking then, terrible! haha but she tries 

But the missus mum, she could cook! self made stuffing, proper gravy, cherry trifle the lot, drewling just remembering it.


----------



## retro-mental

In my experiance if the quote comes through late the build is gonna take the same direction, Aslo if you know him then he prob thinks he can get away with just that bit more. Its human nature !!!!

What sort of build you going for, Brick and attached to the house ?

Depending on what you want it to look like !!!! You can buy poly blocks that you fill with concrete, its like a build it yourself lego style with no foundations. You just whack the blocks together and fill them with concrete. Houses go up in a day with these or something i have always been interested in but could look good or sh1t is storage container builds. 40 foot for around a grand. They get proffessionally cut through and welded then the inside gets insulation and plastered. With the right desing they can look great be 1 3rd of a brick build at twice the space


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Obviously never seen my mums cooking then, terrible! haha but she tries
> 
> But the missus mum, she could cook! self made stuffing, proper gravy, cherry trifle the lot, drewling just remembering it.


Pmsl Dave,First time ive heard someones ma cant cook lol.... my old queens sunday roast is the business mate,with home made stuffing proper gravy etc


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl Dave,First time ive heard someones ma cant cook lol.... my old queens sunday roast is the business mate,with home made stuffing proper gravy etc


Aye m8 I think shes forgot, shes bobbing on now, bit of senile dementia kicking in haha, shed kill me if she read that!

Remember her as a kid being a decent cook, proper homemade meals n what not, but now she struggles with oven chips.


----------



## Mingster

A little Chest and Tricep workout tonight at home.

CGBP.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg. 8x110kg. 6x120kg. 4x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.

Flat D/Bell Press.

12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.

Bench Dips.

35xBW.

Short and sweet tonight with high intensity and all sets stopped a rep or two short of failure as my left elbow is still playing up - will have to keep an eye on this. Got a huge pump as I always do training chest and er....accidentally caught sight of myself in a mirror  . Now, I weighed myself on a different set of scales during the week and I was 17 stone 2, but there's no way that this is right. I've definitely dropped a bit of weight judging by the mirror and my abs are peeking out slightly, kind of the condition of my pics at the beginning of this journal. I will weigh myself on my regular scales sometime during the week but I would guess I'm around the 16 stone 10 mark, maybe a couple of pounds more tops. This is fine. I know I'm bulking but I was carrying a lot of water and feeling bloated which isn't a good feeling. Seems like my measures to counter this have worked and I'm getting a few veins back on show  . I'm confident of still making 250lbs for New Year as I have my meds cycle waiting in the wings  .


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> A little Chest and Tricep workout tonight at home.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg. 8x110kg. 6x120kg. 4x120kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.
> 
> Flat D/Bell Press.
> 
> 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.
> 
> Bench Dips.
> 
> 35xBW.
> 
> Short and sweet tonight with high intensity and all sets stopped a rep or two short of failure as my left elbow is still playing up - will have to keep an eye on this. Got a huge pump as I always do training chest and er....accidentally caught sight of myself in a mirror  . Now, I weighed myself on a different set of scales during the week and I was 17 stone 2, but there's no way that this is right. I've definitely dropped a bit of weight judging by the mirror and my abs are peeking out slightly, kind of the condition of my pics at the beginning of this journal. I will weigh myself on my regular scales sometime during the week but I would guess I'm around the 16 stone 10 mark, maybe a couple of pounds more tops. This is fine. I know I'm bulking but I was carrying a lot of water and feeling bloated which isn't a good feeling. Seems like my measures to counter this have worked and I'm getting a few veins back on show  . I'm confident of still making 250lbs for New Year as I have my meds cycle waiting in the wings  .


makes me feel badly when folks are losing weight without trying . lucky cnut lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> makes me feel badly when folks are losing weight without trying . lucky cnut lol !!!


LOL. Oh I have been trying mate. I've clamped down hard on any salt or sugars in my diet and have loaded up on Vit C to try and shift the water. Will be going down the AI route when needed once I start my cycle but trying to stick to other methods until that time.

You have a relaxed day tomorrow, mate. Once your metabolism gets that boost the weight shall start shifting next week, no doubt about it :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> LOL. Oh I have been trying mate. I've clamped down hard on any salt or sugars in my diet and have loaded up on Vit C to try and shift the water. Will be going down the AI route when needed once I start my cycle but trying to stick to other methods until that time.
> 
> You have a relaxed day tomorrow, mate. Once your metabolism gets that boost the weight shall start shifting next week, no doubt about it :thumbup1:


VIT C to get rid of water mate ????? never heard that , can you enlighten me a bit more mate ???


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> VIT C to get rid of water mate ????? never heard that , can you enlighten me a bit more mate ???


Vit C is a diuretic mate. Any vit c food is a natural diuretic but I just neck about 4 grams a day for a week and I lose a load of water. I've dropped the dose to 2 grams and now I'm back to a gram  .


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Vit C is a diuretic mate. Any vit c food is a natural diuretic but I just neck about 4 grams a day for a week and I lose a load of water. I've dropped the dose to 2 grams and now I'm back to a gram  .


i never knew that mate... interesting stuff pal.. no wheres them fcukin oranges !!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> A little Chest and Tricep workout tonight at home.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg. 8x110kg. 6x120kg. 4x120kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.
> 
> Flat D/Bell Press.
> 
> 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.
> 
> Bench Dips.
> 
> 35xBW.
> 
> Short and sweet tonight with high intensity and all sets stopped a rep or two short of failure as my left elbow is still playing up - will have to keep an eye on this. Got a huge pump as I always do training chest and er....accidentally caught sight of myself in a mirror  . Now, I weighed myself on a different set of scales during the week and I was 17 stone 2, but there's no way that this is right. I've definitely dropped a bit of weight judging by the mirror and my abs are peeking out slightly, kind of the condition of my pics at the beginning of this journal. I will weigh myself on my regular scales sometime during the week but I would guess I'm around the 16 stone 10 mark, maybe a couple of pounds more tops. This is fine. I know I'm bulking but I was carrying a lot of water and feeling bloated which isn't a good feeling. Seems like my measures to counter this have worked and I'm getting a few veins back on show  . I'm confident of still making 250lbs for New Year as I have my meds cycle waiting in the wings  .


Good going on the workout mucka,damn that must have been scary catching a glimpse of yourself lol


----------



## Mingster

Woke up this morning feeling small, weak, fat and pathetic but things could be worse. At least I don't support Man Utd.

No, I'm feeling pretty sh1t today for no good reason, just one of the down days we all have. I'm struggling with my appetite and the missus reckons I'm the opposite to most people with this. She reckons normal people comfort eat when they are down, but I comfort fast lol.

Anyway, did a bit of core work yesterday and finished refurbishing my two 10kg Oly plates, but did little else. Should be training back and biceps today but it will have to be a home workout and it is difficult to hit back properly at home. Still might try something unusual like 10 sets of One Arm Rows or similar just for a change and to shock the muscles. Will be doing something guaranteed as wallowing is not something I like to do for long....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Woke up this morning feeling small, weak, fat and pathetic but things could be worse. At least I don't support Man Utd.
> 
> No, I'm feeling pretty sh1t today for no good reason, just one of the down days we all have. I'm struggling with my appetite and the missus reckons I'm the opposite to most people with this. She reckons normal people comfort eat when they are down, but I comfort fast lol.
> 
> Anyway, did a bit of core work yesterday and finished refurbishing my two 10kg Oly plates, but did little else. Should be training back and biceps today but it will have to be a home workout and it is difficult to hit back properly at home. Still might try something unusual like 10 sets of One Arm Rows or similar just for a change and to shock the muscles. Will be doing something guaranteed as wallowing is not something I like to do for long....


Just hope Dave doesnt see the first line of your post :lol:

Get your ar5e off here go hit them new weights you got :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Woke up this morning feeling small, weak, fat and pathetic but things could be worse. At least I don't support Man Utd.
> 
> No, I'm feeling pretty sh1t today for no good reason, just one of the down days we all have. I'm struggling with my appetite and the missus reckons I'm the opposite to most people with this. She reckons normal people comfort eat when they are down, but I comfort fast lol.
> 
> Anyway, did a bit of core work yesterday and finished refurbishing my two 10kg Oly plates, but did little else. Should be training back and biceps today but it will have to be a home workout and it is difficult to hit back properly at home. Still might try something unusual like 10 sets of One Arm Rows or similar just for a change and to shock the muscles. Will be doing something guaranteed as wallowing is not something I like to do for long....


It's a Monday ... even I generally feel cr*p on Mondays for some reason which I don't understand given I no longer have to go to work ....... .


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> It's a Monday ... even I generally feel cr*p on Mondays for some reason which I don't understand given I no longer have to go to work ....... .


Oi, dont be saying things like that :ban: tell him to man up get his ass in gear  (or should that be gear in ass)


----------



## Mingster

No worries men, all will be well. Have partially cheered up following a large omelette and a pint of milk, some abuse from Rob(nothing new there) and having beat the dog in an arm wrestle. Will be lifting some silly weights in an hour or so to complete the job.

My computer has decided to start playing up:mad: so am hoping my eldest lad can pop round and sort it. He's a bit of a computer buff and his room resembles a cross between Anonymous HQ and Jodrell Bank so if he can't sort it I'll be amazed.

Off now to look at myself in the mirror for a bit Cheers and all the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

I'm 16 stone 8 this morning..........fuking going to pull the pin soon at BLAT gear, BLAST food & Blast Training.......


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:
 

> I'm 16 stone 8 this morning..........fuking going to pull the pin soon at BLAT gear, BLAST food & Blast Training.......


Good man. Got my appointment with the endo in 8 days and expect to be clear to go approx one week after that so won't be far behind you lol. Got to get on with it - been waiting since beginning of July - and there are limits to my patience. Especially as I feel like a bag of crap today....


----------



## Mingster

Tonight's workout....

One Arm Dumbbell Rows.

8x40kg.

8x45kg.

8x50kg.

8x55kg.

8x60kg.

6x65kg.

Good Mornings.

3x12x35kg.

Dumbbell Curls.

3x12x17.5kg.

Just carried on with the Rows till I couldn't do any more. Was tempted to go for 70kg but saw sense and didn't risk injuring my dodgy elbow. Went light on the GM's and Curls but only had 20/30 seconds rest between sets to keep intensity high. Worked up a good sweat and felt much better. Sitting down now to an enormous chicken breast (maybe an emu breast) new potato's and cabbage with mint sauce.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Good man. Got my appointment with the endo in 8 days and expect to be clear to go approx one week after that so won't be far behind you lol. Got to get on with it - been waiting since beginning of July - and there are limits to my patience. Especially as I feel like a bag of crap today....


everyone has off days mate...........have you tried making big puppy eyes at the misses and shaking your arms with up turned hands and bottom lip poking out?

If they are really maternal - that sh1t works for ages.....i used to get cold beers brought to me and extra treats from the fridge by doing that sh1t - and I aint to proud to look a bellend for a few cold beers lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> everyone has off days mate...........have you tried making big puppy eyes at the misses and shaking your arms with up turned hands and bottom lip poking out?
> 
> If they are really maternal - that sh1t works for ages.....i used to get cold beers brought to me and extra treats from the fridge by doing that sh1t - and I aint to proud to look a bellend for a few cold beers lol


PMSL. This would usually work mate but two grand kiddies arriving shortly and the house is full of bloody romper suits and tiny bootees. The washing line looks like it belongs to a creche ffs. I'll have to take a back seat for a while until the baby bouncing wears of lol...


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> PMSL. This would usually work mate but two grand kiddies arriving shortly and the house is full of bloody romper suits and tiny bootees. The washing line looks like it belongs to a creche ffs. I'll have to take a back seat for a while until the baby bouncing wears of lol...


ahhh, those cute little fukers are going to be impossible to beat at their own game bro...............you are going to have to lay low, lick your wounds and wait for them to drop a bollock..like honking up on the wife or breaking something of hers............then you can be all sympathetic and comforting whilst they fart, sh1t and dribble........out fox them for attention, uriel stylee lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> ahhh, those cute little fukers are going to be impossible to beat at their own game bro...............you are going to have to lay low, lick your wounds and wait for them to drop a bollock..like honking up on the wife or breaking something of hers............then you can be all sympathetic and comforting whilst they fart, sh1t and dribble........out fox them for attention, uriel stylee lol


I like your thinking, mate. You're as sneaky, devious and manipulating as me  . Have some plans in place, and if all else fails to get any attention I'll scream and scream until I'm sick lol.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I like your thinking, mate. You're as sneaky, devious and manipulating as me  . Have some plans in place, and if all else fails to get any attention I'll scream and scream until I'm sick lol.


hold your breath too - for ages (but cheat and slowly breath through your nose BUT look like you aint)......keep that sh1t for serious war though...........like if there's cake on offer pmsl


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> hold your breath too - for ages (but cheat and slowly breath through your nose BUT look like you aint)......keep that sh1t for serious war though...........like if there's cake on offer pmsl


LOL. I can do this and blow snot bubbles out my nostrils and make a clicking sound like dry snapping sticks in the back of my throat all at the same time, but save this for emergencies like when the boss wants somebody to stay late at work pmsl.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No worries men, all will be well. Have partially cheered up following a large omelette and a pint of milk, some abuse from Rob(nothing new there) and having beat the dog in an arm wrestle. Will be lifting some silly weights in an hour or so to complete the job.
> 
> My computer has decided to start playing up:mad: so am hoping my eldest lad can pop round and sort it. He's a bit of a computer buff and his room resembles a cross between Anonymous HQ and Jodrell Bank so if he can't sort it I'll be amazed.
> 
> Off now to look at myself in the mirror for a bit Cheers and all the best:thumbup1:


Shut up you big girl,it was merely a pep talk :innocent: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Looks like you got the MOM in the bag ming and about time too


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Looks like you got the MOM in the bag ming and about time too


It's very flattering to be considered mate, and cheers for you support and kind words.


----------



## Mingster

Have had a couple of things going on this past couple of days.

Firstly, I have had some deep tissue massage on my injured elbow/forearm and bloody painful it was too. It seems to have eased the pain quite a bit but has spread it over a greater area. Have been advised that it will be tender for some time - I will be having further sessions, free from a lad at the gym - and to lay off certain exercises. I think I must have done the injury doing hang cleans whilst relying on brute force to lift the weight instead of my rusty technique. Hence tonight's shoulder routine will be minus any form of press as I would have to clean the dumb/barbell to my shoulders prior to the press.

I have also bought some more Olympic plates. LOL. Yes, more. This time I have acquired 125kg of Tri Grip plates for £121 and will be picking these up on Friday evening. I now have almost 500kg of Oly plates and am not anticipating buying any more. I had to get the Tri Grip as, by their nature, I can use them for a whole raft of extra exercises, including the Rear Delt Rows. I'll stick a pic up when I have them safely installed at Castle Ming  .

Have been to McD's with my twins today and have munched a couple of double cheeseburgers as my pre-workout snack. Shocking, I know, but difficult to resist. A new strictness, coupled with an increase in red meat content, will come over my diet from next weekend, and I intend to raise the ante towards some serious muscle growth leading up to Christmas.


----------



## Mingster

Shoulders.

Upright Row.

15x35kg. 15x45kg. 15x45kg. 15x45kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

15x90kg. 15x120kg. 15x120kg. 15x120kg.

Rear Laterals.

15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg.

Side Laterals.

15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg.

High reps and intensity, feeling the movements and getting a huge pump. Shoulder width is probably my greatest asset bodybuilding-wise and I may well forgo the heavy pressing for a while and try to bring out the separate deltoid heads. There's definitely less strain on my joints with this sort of training and my shoulders as a whole get a good hit on chest day with the dumbbell and close grip presses. I must be honest and admit that upright rows are one of my least favourite exercises. I used to train these very heavy at one time but if I do them again it will be like this, light and with high repetitions.

All in all enjoyed the session. Legs next.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Shoulders.
> 
> Upright Row.
> 
> 15x35kg. 15x45kg. 15x45kg. 15x45kg.
> 
> Barbell Shrugs.
> 
> 15x90kg. 15x120kg. 15x120kg. 15x120kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg. 15x17.5kg.
> 
> High reps and intensity, feeling the movements and getting a huge pump. Shoulder width is probably my greatest asset bodybuilding-wise and I may well forgo the heavy pressing for a while and try to bring out the separate deltoid heads. There's definitely less strain on my joints with this sort of training and my shoulders as a whole get a good hit on chest day with the dumbbell and close grip presses. I must be honest and admit that upright rows are one of my least favourite exercises. I used to train these very heavy at one time but if I do them again it will be like this, light and with high repetitions.
> 
> All in all enjoyed the session. Legs next.


Ming i think you should add a muscle building tip of the week or day even knowing what you know. 45kg light uprights !!!! done 37kg the other week and it didnt feel light to me !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming i think you should add a muscle building tip of the week or day even knowing what you know. 45kg light uprights !!!! done 37kg the other week and it didnt feel light to me !!


LOL. Don't know about that  .

Todays Tip  .

When you think you've got 1 rep left in you, you've got at least 2, maybe even 3.


----------



## Replicator

found you

right here we go, as I previously said from starting this game 14 years ago and doing all exercises in one week to what I have to do now because of various ailments (not going to bore you with details)

I now spread my routine over two weeks but still doing all body parts in a week its just that I only do 3 exercise per gym visit

To start with every time I do Various exercises for 1 set for mobility like that one I showed you with the broom handle, back extensions , side bends etc takes about 10 mins

Week 1

Mon

Leg extensions

calf raises

Deadlifts

Wed

rotator cuffs (light weights)

Abs

seated barbell press, wide grip

behind back shrugs with barbell

Sat

Wide grip barbell rows

close grip pulldowns

flat dumbell press

Week 2

Mon

stiff legged deadlifts medium weight to stretch the hams

reverse leg extensions

Partial deadlifts

Wed

rotator work

abs

seated dumbell press

one arm dumbell rows

Sat

Incline dumbell bench press

wide grip pull downs

sitting rows

I can no longer squat because it brings on siatica, also had to stop laterals, flys due to shoulder probs. since this I have had no more shoulder probs.

had to stop triceps pressdowns barbell/dumbell curls due to Elbow probs , since this I havent had to have ANOTHER cortizone injection.and no further elbow probs

Its only about 9 months ago since Ive had to take it down to 3 exercises per gym visit

Now hear is the best part about 2 months after stopping the barbbell / dumbell curls and tricep press down My arms around the bicep grew about a half inch but this will not be teh bicep alone the triceps is at the back so the growth would have been on both muscles....I was over the moon.

fvck those single joint exercises

My deadlift is also more now than it ever was

Less for me definately is more ........mind you I am an old basterd LOL


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> found you
> 
> right here we go, as I previously said from starting this game 14 years ago and doing all exercises in one week to what I have to do now because of various ailments (not going to bore you with details)
> 
> I now spread my routine over two weeks but still doing all body parts in a week its just that I only do 3 exercise per gym visit
> 
> To start with every time I do Various exercises for 1 set for mobility like that one I showed you with the broom handle, back extensions , side bends etc takes about 10 mins
> 
> Week 1
> 
> Mon
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> calf raises
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Wed
> 
> rotator cuffs (light weights)
> 
> Abs
> 
> seated barbell press, wide grip
> 
> behind back shrugs with barbell
> 
> Sat
> 
> Wide grip barbell rows
> 
> close grip pulldowns
> 
> flat dumbell press
> 
> Week 2
> 
> Mon
> 
> stiff legged deadlifts medium weight to stretch the hams
> 
> reverse leg extensions
> 
> Partial deadlifts
> 
> Wed
> 
> rotator work
> 
> abs
> 
> seated dumbell press
> 
> one arm dumbell rows
> 
> Sat
> 
> Incline dumbell bench press
> 
> wide grip pull downs
> 
> sitting rows
> 
> I can no longer squat because it brings on siatica, also had to stop laterals, flys due to shoulder probs. since this I have had no more shoulder probs.
> 
> had to stop triceps pressdowns barbell/dumbell curls due to Elbow probs , since this I havent had to have ANOTHER cortizone injection.and no further elbow probs
> 
> Its only about 9 months ago since Ive had to take it down to 3 exercises per gym visit
> 
> Now hear is the best part about 2 months after stopping the barbbell / dumbell curls and tricep press down My arms around the bicep grew about a half inch but this will not be teh bicep alone the triceps is at the back so the growth would have been on both muscles....I was over the moon.
> 
> fvck those single joint exercises
> 
> My deadlift is also more now than it ever was
> 
> Less for me definately is more ........mind you I am an old basterd LOL


thanks for that insight mate, and yes like you say less can definitely mean more, especially when your preserving joints and muscles mate and doing more full body movements that hit more muscles.. it really does make sense to listen to your body and adapt your routines to suit

nice one brother X


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for posting this Rep. I find it very interesting and thought-provoking. I will study it more closely but initially I can see several similarities with my training in the past.

I trained for a good long while with no isolation exercises for biceps/triceps and had no bother getting 19 inch arms doing this. Even when I added a bit of isolation work it was generally 2 sets of curls and 2 sets of skulls every 8/9 days.

I like the choices of exercises, especially the partial deadlifts. Do you do these from a set height every time or do you vary it?

I also no longer squat after a double disc injury a few years ago. I'm only starting back with deads tbh and am still a little nervous with them.

Do you keep a log of your workouts. I would find it difficult, especially with my age-fuddled brain, to remember the progression of, say, one arms rows over the fortnight cycle?

My shoulder problems allow me to do flyes quite happily but not incline presses. Funny how these things are, isn't it lol.

Sorry for all the questions.

Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers for posting this Rep. I find it very interesting and thought-provoking. I will study it more closely but initially I can see several similarities with my training in the past.
> 
> I trained for a good long while with no isolation exercises for biceps/triceps and had no bother getting 19 inch arms doing this. Even when I added a bit of isolation work it was generally 2 sets of curls and 2 sets of skulls every 8/9 days.
> 
> I like the choices of exercises, especially the partial deadlifts. Do you do these from a set height every time or do you vary it?
> 
> From a set height , take bar to just below the knee, Its also a trapbar I use fro deadlifts. if your wondering what that is heres a link with a photo of one
> 
> http://www.gymratz.co.uk/gymratz-standard-trap-bar
> 
> I also no longer squat after a double disc injury a few years ago. I'm only starting back with deads tbh and am still a little nervous with them.
> 
> Do you keep a log of your workouts.
> 
> yes , one youve made up a log sheet on the PC its easy as you can just use that as a template for the next routine,print one off and all you need to do is write down the reps and weight progression
> 
> by the way I change the routine every 8-10 weeks from failure on last set to 12 reps to last set to failure with 8 reps.
> 
> I would find it difficult, especially with my age-fuddled brain, to remember the progression of, say, one arms rows over the fortnight cycle?
> 
> My shoulder problems allow me to do flyes quite happily but not incline presses. Funny how these things are, isn't it lol.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> No problem
> 
> Many thanks:thumb:


answers in blue


----------



## Replicator

On a side note ive had my trapbar for about 12 years and wouldnt be without it now, got it made at the local smiddy/blacksmith for £50 (yes even back then they were about £100 or more form teh proper sources)

Any way, just wanted to say I cant understand why all good gyms dont have one because its a lot easier on the lower back because your hands are by your side and no skint shins either...........


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> On a side note ive had my trapbar for about 12 years and wouldnt be without it now, got it made at the local smiddy/blacksmith for £50 (yes even back then they were about £100 or more form teh proper sources)
> 
> Any way, just wanted to say I cant understand why all good gyms dont have one because its a lot easier on the lower back because your hands are by your side and no skint shins either...........


I've seen these once or twice in gyms I have visited but have never used one, mate. I agree that all gyms should have one. As you say the hand position is superior and it is easier on the back and shins. Most important, however, is the fact that you wouldn't repeatedly crush your privates while doing high rep shrugs


----------



## flinty90

we have a really good trap bar in our gym, fcukin things weighs 30 kg with no weight on it lol.. but its awesome for shrugs, and deadlifts . really handy bit of kit !!!!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I've seen these once or twice in gyms I have visited but have never used one, mate. I agree that all gyms should have one. As you say the hand position is superior and it is easier on the back and shins. Most important, however, is the fact that you wouldn't repeatedly crush your privates while doing high rep shrugs


yea well you dont if doing it with a barbell behind your back iether.

but thats another thing I can swap these about barbell shrugs one routine and trapbar shrugs the next .

its hard to balance with the barbell behind your back tho with heavy wieghts (im at 125kilos for 12 reps on the work set at the present time) so here is the secret to keeping solid

See the leg extension /pulley machine , load the bar and put it on the seat balanced carefully of course and put the pin of the extension/ pulley machine in the bottom plate, you are going to need as much weight here as possible to hold the extension part still while you execute this.

Now put your legs in as if you are going to do extensions , grab the bar and stand up the pads at the bottom on the front of your legs and the pads at the back of your legs at the top hold you solid .NOW JUST SHRUG

hope this makes sense


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Yes mate, I get what you're saying. I'm smiling wondering how you came up with that little gem of training ingenuity  . It won't work for me unfortunately as the leg extension machine is really close to a wall - boo hiss. If I do shrugs behind the back I usually use the Smith machine but haven't done these for a while tbh.


----------



## retro-mental

Replicator said:


> On a side note ive had my trapbar for about 12 years and wouldnt be without it now, got it made at the local smiddy/blacksmith for £50 (yes even back then they were about £100 or more form teh proper sources)
> 
> Any way, just wanted to say I cant understand why all good gyms dont have one because its a lot easier on the lower back because your hands are by your side and no skint shins either...........


I like the " outside the box " thinking


----------



## Rob68

You sound like a contortionist to me Rep,i havent a clue what you said apart from NOW JUST SHRUG :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> You sound like a contortionist to me Rep,i havent a clue what you said apart from NOW JUST SHRUG :laugh:


LOL


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> LOL. Yes mate, I get what you're saying. I'm smiling wondering how you came up with that little gem of training ingenuity  . It won't work for me unfortunately as the leg extension machine is really close to a wall - boo hiss. If I do shrugs behind the back I usually use the Smith machine but haven't done these for a while tbh.


..thats a brilliant idea!!


----------



## Joe1961

Alright Ming just catching up mate, hope your well and eating like a horse pal/

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Ming just catching up mate, hope your well and eating like a horse pal/
> 
> Joe


Yes, mate. Eased off the eating for a week or so but back munching for England now. I've had 2 1000cal shakes, 7 eggs, a banana, a protein flapjack, meat loaf and new potato's, kippers, some almonds and about to have some home made chicken curry and rice now lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. Eased off the eating for a week or so but back munching for England now. I've had 2 1000cal shakes, 7 eggs, a banana, a protein flapjack, meat loaf and new potato's, kippers, some almonds and about to have some home made chicken curry and rice now lol.


fcuk me mate theres my weeks food right there lol !!!


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> LOL. Yes mate, I get what you're saying. I'm smiling wondering how you came up with that little gem of training ingenuity  . It won't work for me unfortunately as the leg extension machine is really close to a wall - boo hiss. If I do shrugs behind the back I usually use the Smith machine but haven't done these for a while tbh.


#

I posted about these the other day mate, l love smoth machine shrugs, especially behind the back ones..


----------



## Mingster

Back in the gym today for a Leg workout.

Staggered Leg Press.

12x130kg. 12x1180kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg.

SLDL.

12x70kg. 12x70kg. 12x70kg.

Leg Extensions. Pause at top.

12x12 plates x 3 sets.

Leg Curls.

12x10 plates x 3 sets.

Standing Calf Raise.

15x Half stack. 15x Full stack x5 sets. Half stack to failure.

Added 5kg to One Legged Presses. Think I won't go heavier than 200kg with these and concentrate on form and reps instead. Lowered weight slightly on the deads owing to a twinge in my lower back. Nothing serious and I am getting the hang of these now and going a lot deeper. I have a good hamstring ache going on right now  . One more plate on the other exercises and an extra set and increased intensity on the Calf Raise. All in all a very good workout imo. I love training legs  .


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. Eased off the eating for a week or so but back munching for England now. I've had 2 1000cal shakes, 7 eggs, a banana, a protein flapjack, meat loaf and new potato's, kippers, some almonds and about to have some home made chicken curry and rice now lol.


lol lol thats a nice breakfast mate, what did you have for dinner :lol: What and where did you get the 1000cal shake from? I am thinking of buying some weight gainer just to more cals as i cant eat enough these days.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> lol lol thats a nice breakfast mate, what did you have for dinner :lol: What and where did you get the 1000cal shake from? I am thinking of buying some weight gainer just to more cals as i cant eat enough these days.
> 
> Joe


I make a shake with milk, 60g protein blend, evoo, peanut butter, yoghurt, oats and a few eggs mate. Stick a bit of honey in the post-workout one too  .


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> I make a shake with milk, 60g protein blend, evoo, peanut butter, yoghurt, oats and a few eggs mate. Stick a bit of honey in the post-workout one too  .


Thanks mate, whats evoo Ming I am buying a blender tomorrow and the ingredients, and see if I like it.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks mate, whats evoo Ming I am buying a blender tomorrow and the ingredients, and see if I like it.
> 
> Joe


Extra Virgin Olive Oil mate. I pour a bit in the blender or sometimes just have a swig out of the bottle. It's also handy for lubing up if you want to be a little slippery :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

fuk sake - if i ate like that for a fortnight you'd be able to tie a basket under me and put the montgofier brothers in the cnut lol


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil mate. I pour a bit in the blender or sometimes just have a swig out of the bottle. It's also handy for lubing up if you want to be a little slippery :whistling: :lol: :lol:


lollol I may need some lubing mate haha nice leg work out as well pal, I am going to try the one leg press and combine in with a couple of 2 legs thrown in, when I get myself right again. The massager I am using is definately working on the groin but the area is sore for a while after I apply it but I will stick with it as I think it will be my salvation to that area.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> fuk sake - if i ate like that for a fortnight you'd be able to tie a basket under me and put the montgofier brothers in the cnut lol


Pics please:lol: Have had a quiet spell grub wise lol. Will be upping the red meat count in a weeks or so but cutting out anything that might increase water bloat. Been sussing the local butcher out for deals on mince and beef  . If he does me a good deal I'll have a romantic rib eye meal with the missus once a week too  .


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Back in the gym today for a Leg workout.
> 
> Staggered Leg Press.
> 
> 12x130kg. 12x1180kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 12x70kg. 12x70kg. 12x70kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions. Pause at top.
> 
> 12x12 plates x 3 sets.
> 
> Leg Curls.
> 
> 12x10 plates x 3 sets.
> 
> Standing Calf Raise.
> 
> 15x Half stack. 15x Full stack x5 sets. Half stack to failure.
> 
> Added 5kg to One Legged Presses. Think I won't go heavier than 200kg with these and concentrate on form and reps instead. Lowered weight slightly on the deads owing to a twinge in my lower back. Nothing serious and I am getting the hang of these now and going a lot deeper. I have a good hamstring ache going on right now  . One more plate on the other exercises and an extra set and increased intensity on the Calf Raise. All in all a very good workout imo. I love training legs  .


Bloody hell that second set of presses is impressive, have you been in touch with Guinness World Records yet mate? :lol:

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back in the gym today for a Leg workout.
> 
> Staggered Leg Press.
> 
> 12x130kg. 12x1180kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 12x70kg. 12x70kg. 12x70kg.
> 
> Leg Extensions. Pause at top.
> 
> 12x12 plates x 3 sets.
> 
> Leg Curls.
> 
> 12x10 plates x 3 sets.
> 
> Standing Calf Raise.
> 
> 15x Half stack. 15x Full stack x5 sets. Half stack to failure.
> 
> Added 5kg to One Legged Presses. Think I won't go heavier than 200kg with these and concentrate on form and reps instead. Lowered weight slightly on the deads owing to a twinge in my lower back. Nothing serious and I am getting the hang of these now and going a lot deeper. I have a good hamstring ache going on right now  . One more plate on the other exercises and an extra set and increased intensity on the Calf Raise. All in all a very good workout imo. I love training legs  .


Ouch lol my chicken drummers ache reading that ....good going mate :thumbup1:



Joe1961 said:


> Thanks mate, whats evoo Ming I am buying a blender tomorrow and the ingredients, and see if I like it.
> 
> Joe


I`ll have that blender off you mate,you wont be needing it again after you throw it all back up :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Just got my latest set of Tri Grip Olympic plates....

2x20kg. 2x15kg. 2x10kg. 4x5kg. 4x2.5kg and 4x1.24kg.


----------



## Rob68

They nice n shiney mate lol Has your builder been back in touch yet about your gym


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> They nice n shiney mate lol Has your builder been back in touch yet about your gym


Yes, mate. Got a quote that I'm happy with but have discussed some slight alterations so will be getting a revised price next week. Hopefully things should be getting started pretty soon:thumb:

The missus is worried that all the jobs aren't mentioned on the quote. I've told her not to worry. The builder knows that I know where he lives:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. Got a quote that I'm happy with but have discussed some slight alterations so will be getting a revised price next week. Hopefully things should be getting started pretty soon:thumb:
> 
> The missus is worried that all the jobs aren't mentioned on the quote. I've told her not to worry. The builder knows that I know where he lives:lol: :lol:


 :lol: But your the shy quiet retiring type mate :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

Ming when its done i am coming to stay with you for a home gym session !!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Hi, just popped in to see whats what ,, alls well I see


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming when its done i am coming to stay with you for a home gym session !!!!!!


You're more than welcome mate:thumbup1:



Replicator said:


> Hi, just popped in to see whats what ,, alls well I see


Yes, all well Rep. Not long in and had a good chest session today. The missus has been cooking and I've got loads of quality grub to munch my way through in the next few days. I'm very contented today:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Triceps today at the gym.

Dumbbell Press.

12x20kg. 12x30kg. 10x40kg. 8x50kg. 8x50kg.

CGBP.

10x50kg. 10x70kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.

Dips (Lee Priest style).

10xbw. 12xbw. 10xbw.

Overhead Cable Extensions.

12x12plates. 12x12 plates. 12x12 plates.

Good workout I felt. Couldn't remember what weights I had done last time as my last Chest workout was a home workout, but felt good and strong and solid throughout. Might finally be getting into this higher volume stuff I hope. Dips felt good with feet held well forward and pressing was smooth and controlled. Got a few positive comments from gym goers so all well today  .


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Chest and Triceps today at the gym.
> 
> Dumbbell Press.
> 
> 12x20kg. 12x30kg. 10x40kg. 8x50kg. 8x50kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x50kg. 10x70kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.
> 
> Dips (Lee Priest style).
> 
> 10xbw. 12xbw. 10xbw.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions.
> 
> 12x12plates. 12x12 plates. 12x12 plates.
> 
> Good workout I felt. Couldn't remember what weights I had done last time as my last Chest workout was a home workout, but felt good and strong and solid throughout. Might finally be getting into this higher volume stuff I hope. Dips felt good with feet held well forward and pressing was smooth and controlled. Got a few positive comments from gym goers so all well today  .


i have to say i love my volume too mate and a good moderate weight, i feel it just ticks all the right boxes ...

your weights are a bit more than mine , my volume is a bit more than yours ... its good to see people your size using the volume route too !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> i have to say i love my volume too mate and a good moderate weight, i feel it just ticks all the right boxes ...
> 
> your weights are a bit more than mine , my volume is a bit more than yours ... its good to see people your size using the volume route too !!!! :thumbup1:


Well I'm trying to become more of a bodybuilder tbh. I prefer the lower rep/volume strength training and despite what some people feel I have packed on most of my muscle mass by using this method of training. Having said that, as I've got older I have got a little weaker and I am more prone to injury so a higher though lighter workload seems the best way to keep me fit and in the gym. I'm sure I can get results training this way especially when I start my cycle, and I have always done higher rep support work in the past. By the time I get another month of this type of training in the bank I'm sure my body will have adapted to it and I will give it my best shot to make the step up to the next level.


----------



## Rick89

nice looking session there Mingster :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> You're more than welcome mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Yes, all well Rep. Not long in and had a good chest session today. The missus has been cooking and I've got loads of quality grub to munch my way through in the next few days. I'm very contented today:thumb:


Only contented cos of that result earlier today :laugh: Good on you buddy another good session in the belt by the looks of it ... :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Chest and Triceps today at the gym.
> 
> Dumbbell Press.
> 
> 12x20kg. 12x30kg. 10x40kg. 8x50kg. 8x50kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x50kg. 10x70kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 12x30kg. 12x30kg.
> 
> Dips (Lee Priest style).
> 
> 10xbw. 12xbw. 10xbw.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions.
> 
> 12x12plates. 12x12 plates. 12x12 plates.
> 
> Good workout I felt. Couldn't remember what weights I had done last time as my last Chest workout was a home workout, but felt good and strong and solid throughout. Might finally be getting into this higher volume stuff I hope. Dips felt good with feet held well forward and pressing was smooth and controlled. Got a few positive comments from gym goers so all well today  .


ahghouch felt my shoulders flinch reading that LOL


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i have to say i love my volume too mate and a good moderate weight, i feel it just ticks all the right boxes ...
> 
> your weights are a bit more than mine , my volume is a bit more than yours ... its good to see people your size using the volume route too !!!! :thumbup1:


yea I miss that sometimes but hey , at least I can still train although not like i used to... some folks cant train at all due to various sh1t.

So I will think myself lucky


----------



## Mingster

Big Back and Bicep workout at the gym today. This workout was to be the acid test for all this deep tissue massaging I've been getting lately and it's value was clearly seen today. The pain in my elbow/forearm was hugely reduced enabling me to train with a lot more freedom of movement today, which in turn resulted in a much better workout.

Seated Rows.

12x half stack. 12x three-quarter stack. 12x full stack. 12x full stack.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

12x90kg. 12 x110kg. 12x130kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

12x100kg. 12x120kg. 12x140kg.

Close Grip Chins.

6xBW. 5xBW. 5xBW.

Dumbbell Curls.

12x20kg. 10x20kg. 12x20kg. DB slipped second set.

Cable 21's.

1x10 plates.

All well here and all weights up considerably from last time. Chins are still pathetic but am not doing them any favours by doing them after my heavy back work, and by being so heavy lol. But they felt much better than last time and I will persevere.

Really felt fit to get stuck into the weights today and was very aggressive in my lifting. As Flinty says, lifting is a war and you have to batter the weights not merely lift them. Can't praise enough the value of the deep tissue massage and I will be doing a bit on myself in future to ease any reachable aches and strains. It's painfull but the results are amazing and I would recommend this for anyone. With a bit of luck after a few more sessions I'll be as fit as I'm ever likely to be in a couple of weeks or so  .


----------



## Replicator

Seated rows

if you dont mind me asking how much weight in the full stack

Nice work out by the way ........my elbows were throbbing tho reading the dumbell Curls LOL


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Seated rows
> 
> if you dont mind me asking how much weight in the full stack
> 
> Nice work out by the way ........my elbows were throbbing tho reading the dumbell Curls LOL


There's 100kg in the full stack, Rep. I like doing these to warm up my back. I use a neutral grip and have a nice steady rhythm and it sets me up nicely for my 'angry lifting' on the next two exercises lol.

My elbow's often throb too doing the curls, but not today. My wrists throb when I do barbell curls so I can't win really :lol: By doing biceps after back I don't feel I need to do much for them really. I've always been a 'don't train arms directly' sort of trainer but am trying to do a little bit at present to see how it goes.


----------



## flinty90

some bloomig good volume and weight lifted there mate.. you are just going to get better and better mate , your really motivating me even more to go to gym and smash it tomorrow ..

good work ming keep it up pal. and glad your pretty much pain free so far !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> some bloomig good volume and weight lifted there mate.. you are just going to get better and better mate , your really motivating me even more to go to gym and smash it tomorrow ..
> 
> good work ming keep it up pal. and glad your pretty much pain free so far !!!


Cheers Flinty. Back has always been my strongest bodypart. All that deadlifting and Olympic stuff I used to do accounts for that. I'm always happiest training back, with leg training being my second favourite lol.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> There's 100kg in the full stack, Rep. I like doing these to warm up my back. I use a neutral grip and have a nice steady rhythm and it sets me up nicely for my 'angry lifting' on the next two exercises lol.


sounds good M


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:
 

> Cheers Flinty. Back has always been my strongest bodypart. All that deadlifting and Olympic stuff I used to do accounts for that. I'm always happiest training back, with leg training being my second favourite lol.


Ditto, I like doing back the best too ..........but legs are last tho LOL...............dont get me wrong tho , I still enjoy leg day but enjoy all the rest better


----------



## Mingster

Is it leg day tomorrow, Rep? Week 1 or 2?

I'm thinking of adding some lunges on one of my core/rest days to try and speed my leg development up a bit. I had huge legs before my disc problems but now I feel they are a little overpowered by my upper body - don't want to look like a bicep boy lol. Adding extra stuff in isn't my usual style though, so I'll probably resist the temptation. As long as the intensity is there 'less is more' is the way for me.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Flinty. Back has always been my strongest bodypart. All that deadlifting and Olympic stuff I used to do accounts for that. I'm always happiest training back, with leg training being my second favourite lol.


Your legs look quite thin in your avi mate,just sayin like :whistling: :laugh:

Good going as usual with the workout 

Edit.you posted your above as i was writing this lol


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate, they are quite thin. The missus tried to pick one up to throw for the dog the other day but that led to some high jinx so I wasn't too bothered.

I will have huge legs. This is a certainty. I will not rest until this is achieved.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, they are quite thin. The missus tried to pick one up to throw for the dog the other day but that led to some high jinx so I wasn't too bothered.
> 
> I will have huge legs. This is a certainty. I will not rest until this is achieved.


Get some decent socks ,brings out the leg shape a treat :lol:


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Get some decent socks ,brings out the leg shape a treat :lol:


where do l buy these socks mate ?


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> where do l buy these socks mate ?


There not fcuking miracle workers :lol:


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> There not fcuking miracle workers :lol:


Too mean.... :crying:


----------



## Mingster

Now, now fellas....:laugh:

Turn my back for a minute and sock abuse breaks out in my journal:lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Now, now fellas....:laugh:
> 
> Turn my back for a minute and sock abuse breaks out in my journal:lol: :lol:


you dont use socks for crotch stuffing too do you mate lol !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> you dont use socks for crotch stuffing too do you mate lol !!!!


It's only Rob who actually wears them in the way they were intended:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> It's only Rob who actually wears them in the way they were intended:lol:


lol he a dodgy fcuker that rob pmsl !!!!


----------



## Uriel

FLOL at socks for Milky.................you need those scrotum length socks milky that are flesh toned with 12 kgof meat in each one lol


----------



## Glassback

Uriel your posts - they're horrible, I actually imagine them really well and they creep me out lol.


----------



## Replicator

I remember in prison a bar of soap in a sock can really hurt :w00t:


----------



## retro-mental

Ming you ever though of chucking them pull ups in first ?

What gives first , I am guessing its not your back on them but more yout grip, bis , wrists

Maybe do 1 set after each other set so 1 set pull ups then your set of rows then 1 set of pull ups then your set of pull downs also do lots of partials at the end


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> I remember in prison a bar of soap in a sock can really hurt :w00t:


and believe it or not so does a malt loaf pmsl


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming you ever though of chucking them pull ups in first ?
> 
> What gives first , I am guessing its not your back on them but more yout grip, bis , wrists
> 
> Maybe do 1 set after each other set so 1 set pull ups then your set of rows then 1 set of pull ups then your set of pull downs also do lots of partials at the end


My back and grip are fine Retro, it's my arms that give first. I'm too heavy to do them at the beginning of my routine. I like to make sure everything is nice and warm before I attempt them even if it does mean sacrificing reps. I don't intend ever doing high rep chins so I'm happy enough the way things are and if I can get to sets of 10 eventually I'll be happier still  .


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> My back and grip are fine Retro, it's my arms that give first. I'm too heavy to do them at the beginning of my routine. I like to make sure everything is nice and warm before I attempt them even if it does mean sacrificing reps. I don't intend ever doing high rep chins so I'm happy enough the way things are and if I can get to sets of 10 eventually I'll be happier still  .


you tried inverted pullups mate ???? good for when your heavy and getting into it X


----------



## Uriel

Replicator said:


> I remember in prison a bar of soap in a sock can really hurt :w00t:


especially when you bent over in the showers to pick the soap up to put in the sock PMSL................some big hung brother pops something in your dung sock lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Uriel said:


> especially when you bent over in the showers to pick the soap up to put in the sock PMSL................some big hung brother pops something in your dung sock lol


Your not well. :nono:


----------



## Greshie

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your not well. :nono:


On the contrary , seems to me Urial is on top form ...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Greshie said:


> On the contrary , seems to me Urial is on top form ...


Your not well either. :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

I don't think that a well Uriel would be a good thing really lol.

Rest day today but have done my usual core work. Diet been remarkably cheat free for me lately so going to have a bit of a blow out with a takeaway shortly and maybe watch a film. Hardly ever watch films these days as my attention span is reverting to my childhood days and is getting shorter by the day. Onset of dementia maybe?

Off to see my endo tomorrow and will hopefully have my test/hormone levels confirmed so I can get on with getting huge.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I don't think that a well Uriel would be a good thing really lol.
> 
> Rest day today but have done my usual core work. Diet been remarkably cheat free for me lately so going to have a bit of a blow out with a takeaway shortly and maybe watch a film. Hardly ever watch films these days as my attention span is reverting to my childhood days and is getting shorter by the day. Onset of dementia maybe?
> 
> Off to see my endo tomorrow and will hopefully have my test/hormone levels confirmed so I can get on with getting huge.


Thats exactly what it is m8 .......................take my word for it !!..................................now then what were we talking about :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Thats exactly what it is m8 .......................take my word for it !!..................................now then what were we talking about :confused1:


Who are you?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Who are you?


 :lol: Exactly


----------



## Mingster

Back from seeing my endo at the hospital this morning and the situation is this....

Had latest set of bloods taken and will get my first trt sust injection towards the end of next week. It will only be a three week injection at first, then when I go for my second injection I will have to have more bloods taken. Then I will go onto full trt with injections approximately every ten weeks or so. Basically this means I won't be able to self-medicate for another four weeks or so, so will be looking to start cycle around the beginning of December or thereabouts.

Make the most of that month Flinty:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Back from seeing my endo at the hospital this morning and the situation is this....
> 
> Had latest set of bloods taken and will get my first trt sust injection towards the end of next week. It will only be a three week injection at first, then when I go for my second injection I will have to have more bloods taken. Then I will go onto full trt with injections approximately every ten weeks or so. Basically this means I won't be able to self-medicate for another four weeks or so, so will be looking to start cycle around the beginning of December or thereabouts.
> 
> *Make the most of that month Flinty*  :lol:


Dont you fcukin worry mate i will lol.. already keep looking at the 10 ml bottle and thinking mmmmmmm 2 weeks worth pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Dont you fcukin worry mate i will lol.. already keep looking at the 10 ml bottle and thinking mmmmmmm 2 weeks worth pmsl !!!


HaHaHaHa. See I did warn you lol. It's a path once trod that becomes very difficult to leave. In five years time you'll be posting 'ah, yes, I remember starting this cycle on 100mg of Anavar many moons ago' :lol: :lol:

Of course you will be fcuking huge and your rep power will overawe any flamers lol. Anyway fashions change and everybody will be staying on cycle by then and slating pct meds :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> HaHaHaHa. See I did warn you lol. It's a path once trod that becomes very difficult to leave. In five years time you'll be posting 'ah, yes, I remember starting this cycle on 100mg of Anavar many moons ago' :lol: :lol:
> 
> Of course you will be fcuking huge and your rep power will overawe any flamers lol. Anyway fashions change and everybody will be staying on cycle by then and slating *pct meds* :lol: :lol:


EXPLAIN :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> EXPLAIN :lol: :whistling:


Read a sticky on it once, Flints, something to do with women, I think:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

PCT????

Paps , Clunge and Tits??


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> PCT????
> 
> Paps , Clunge and Tits??


It makes you behave as if you have these apparently, if you're a beta anyway!


----------



## Uriel

its like HCG - I dont get it......................if you do enough gear for long enough there is no bollox left for a leydig cell to live in so fuk it


----------



## DiggyV

Uriel said:


> its like HCG - I dont get it......................if you do enough gear for long enough there is no bollox left for a leydig cell to live in so fuk it


PMSL.

I was talking to a guy a few weeks ago about how PCT has changed beyond all recognition in the 20 year gap I have had. I only ever ran it (and was told to run it) after a heavy 10/12 week blast - DBol/Parabolan, or Anavar/Equipoise (Boldenone). And then it was a week of Nolvadex (1ed) and a single 5000 IU shot of HCG after that. And that was it. I genuinely can't remember getting any Oestrogen type sides after the courses, but I did used to taper down in the last 2 weeks if I remember correctly. But never had 'issues', either emotional or with little Diggy.

Not sure what it means TBH, but there seems to be a lot more focus on it now, and getting it exactly right, with scant regard to how bad for you Clomid and Nolva are in their own right.


----------



## Mingster

Well, rightly or wrongly, I've never run a pct in my life. Had a weeks worth of HCG that I was given once and stuck it in my ass along with the test. If I was coming off I would taper the doses over the last month or so and this seemed to work for me. Seeing that I am on prescribed trt now I won't be concerning myself with this any more  .


----------



## Mingster

Shoulder workout today. High intensity, feeling the lifts, very short breaks between sets  .

Warm up.

Upright Rows.

12x45kg. 12x50kg. 12x55kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

12x90kg. 12x120kg. 12x120kg. 12x120kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

12x55kg. 12x55kg. 12x55kg.

Rear Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Side Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Need to go heavier on Delt Rows, and whilst could easily go heavier on Laterals I think I might just stick on 17.5kg on these and really slow the movements down and emphasise the squeeze and negative potions of the movements. Had a tremendous pump and felt pretty damn good after this workout. Think I'll take some pics next time as shoulders look pretty good all pumped up.


----------



## Milky

Nearly a week away from training mate with work, gutted.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Nearly a week away from training mate with work, gutted.


Yes mate, frustrating not being able to get to the gym. Your boss must be breaking some EU law on amount of hours allowed to be worked in a week.

This is where the home gym pays dividends, and when we get snowed in or the gym is shut for something stupid like Christmas Day lol. Got another quote from the builder this morning for my new gym. Missus negotiated and he's knocked £550 off. Missus is going to try and get another £200 off and he'll have a deal. Work can start within 2 weeks so getting there eventually mate:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Nearly a week away from training mate with work, gutted.


it must be a head nipper right enough ...............mind you your shoulder must be about brand new with all the rest lately ..................hopefully


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> it must be a head nipper right enough ...............mind you your shoulder must be about brand new with all the rest lately ..................hopefully


his shoulders are fcuked from carrying his wallet around all week pmsl


----------



## retro-mental

Whats a descent extention cost now then ming, Gotta be 20ish for about 15 square foot yeah ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Whats a descent extention cost now then ming, Gotta be 20ish for about 15 square foot yeah ?


After weighing up all the options, planning permissions and other red tape mumbo-jumbo we've settled on what I would call a partial conservatory. This means lots of pvc windows and stuff linking the house with the existing outhouses and a minimal amount of brickwork. It will be around 9 feet wide by 20feet long and if we do it like this it will cost around a quarter of your estimate. Just as well cos I'll be broke after this  .


----------



## Mingster

Leg workout at the gym today.

Warm up.

Staggered Leg Press.

12x130kg. 12x160kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg. 12x190kg.

SLDL.

12x70kg. 12x90kg. 12x90kg.

Leg Extensions.

12x13 plates. 12x13 plates. 12x13 plates.

Leg Curls.

12x10 plates. 12x10 plates. 12x10 plates.

Calf Raises.

15x half stack. 15x stack 15x stack. 15x stack. 15x stack. 20x half stack.

All good. stayed the same on most weights and consolidated. Stuck a bit extra on the Deads and Extensions and added reps to the Calf Raises. Good enjoyable workout with my stamina improving all the time. Felt much stronger for longer today. Weighed in at 16 stone 10 at the hospital the other day and am hoping to get down to around 16 and a half before blasting everything come the end of the month  .


----------



## Rob68

Good going on the workout as usual :thumbup1:

Is 16.5 stone the lowest you would have been for a while,that doesnt sound right lol but guessing you`ve always been around or above that mark


----------



## Guest

Whats the crack with the staggered leg press m8? Just a bit curious never seen them done before

Is it any better to do etc? Pro's and Cons with normal leg press, just a bit of brain picking


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good going on the workout as usual :thumbup1:
> 
> Is 16.5 stone the lowest you would have been for a while,that doesnt sound right lol but guessing you`ve always been around or above that mark


I dropped down to around 15 stone when I bust my dics about 3/4 years ago, but I didn't train or eat much for around 6 months. 16 and a half is pretty much my 'normal' natty weight - I was that weight before I ever took gear and have been there or thereabouts ever since I packed the gear in. I'm trying to manoeuvre myself into a nice, steady, injury free position before I make the big aas return really - a bit like a cyclist (pun intended) who stalks his opponent on the velodrome wall waiting for the final straight to strike lol.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Whats the crack with the staggered leg press m8? Just a bit curious never seen them done before
> 
> Is it any better to do etc? Pro's and Cons with normal leg press, just a bit of brain picking


It's a one-legged Leg Press, Dave. The other foot is placed lower on the plate just for convenience really. Uriel mentions them working well for him in his journal so I looked into them and decided to give them ago. They have the advantage of being able to used less weight so making me concentrate on feeling the lift and using good form, rather than just powering the weight up and getting heavier and heavier with my leg presses and possible injury resulting from this.

Here's a video....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> It's a one-legged Leg Press, Dave. The other foot is placed lower on the plate just for convenience really. Uriel mentions them working well for him in his journal so I looked into them and decided to give them ago. They have the advantage of being able to used less weight so making me concentrate on feeling the lift and using good form, rather than just powering the weight up and getting heavier and heavier with my leg presses and possible injury resulting from this.
> 
> Here's a video....


Ahh fair does m8, aye just been having a look about caught that vid and his volume training routine on some forum, will give them a go tomorrow see how they are.

Cheers pal


----------



## gym rat

great session mate... go on... tell me what the wife made ya tonight lol so jealous


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> great session mate... go on... tell me what the wife made ya tonight lol so jealous


PMSL. It was last night and tonight, mate. She made a pot full of chilli, a shepherds pie, home made meatballs and burgers last night lol. And tonight when I got in a delicious smell was wafting in from the kitchen where she had the slow cooker going with thick chicken broth with loads of veggie stuff thrown in there. Will be eating all this lot for the next few days although some will be banged in the freezer for next week  .


----------



## BigBarnBoy

gym rat said:


> great session mate... go on... tell me what the wife made ya tonight lol so jealous


Its what he goes to bed dreaming about Ming...forget naked ladies..a family sized meatloaf and hes anyones..


----------



## gym rat

BigBarnBoy said:


> Its what he goes to bed dreaming about Ming...forget naked ladies..a family sized meatloaf and hes anyones..


im not confirming or denying that btw lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> PMSL. It was last night and tonight, mate. She made a pot full of chilli, a shepherds pie, home made meatballs and burgers last night lol. And tonight when I got in a delicious smell was wafting in from the kitchen where she had the slow cooker going with thick chicken broth with loads of veggie stuff thrown in there. Will be eating all this lot for the next few days although some will be banged in the freezer for next week  .


Wow actually i know what he means...now thats food sex right there.. :thumb:


----------



## gym rat

BigBarnBoy said:


> Wow actually i know what he means...now thats food sex right there.. :thumb:


damn right, i didnt want to ask as i knew it would be something nice.. ur a lucky man mings


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> damn right, i didnt want to ask as i knew it would be something nice.. ur a lucky man mings


I truly am, mate. You have it spot on there  :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Get some pics up of the feasts she prepares for you...on second thoughts not sure that a good idea with gym rat and BBB about :laugh:


----------



## gym rat

i am a food slag.... there... happy now... eating left over lasagne garfield style woohoo


----------



## Tassotti

Oooo, look at Ming getting all technical embedding youtube clips and stuff!!!! You can teach an old dog new tricks 

Is the damaged disc in your back the reason you don't squat or deadlift?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Oooo, look at Ming getting all technical embedding youtube clips and stuff!!!! You can teach an old dog new tricks
> 
> Is the damaged disc in your back the reason you don't squat or deadlift?


PMSL. I do try, mate. I'm not totally stuck in my ways

Re the disc issue: yes, I bust two discs 3/4 years ago and was laid up for six months. I haven't squatted or deadlifted as such since.


----------



## gym rat

Mingster said:


> PMSL. I do try, mate. I'm not totally stuck in my ways
> 
> Re the disc issue: yes, I bust two discs 3/4 years ago and was laid up for six months. I haven't squatted or deadlifted as such since.


my ex's dad done the exact same thing in a powerlifting comp, was bed ridden for 6months with constant injections in his spine


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> my ex's dad done the exact same thing in a powerlifting comp, was bed ridden for 6months with constant injections in his spine


Yes, mate. I had a pretty bad time and if I had followed NHS advice I'd still be bed ridden now. Told this story before, but got together with a retired sports coach I knew and worked out our own programme that eventully got me to where I am now. Still have off days and have to be careful or avoid certain exercises but you learn to work round things so all well  .


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I had a pretty bad time and if I had followed NHS advice I'd still be bed ridden now. Told this story before, but got together with a retired sports coach I knew and worked out our own programme that eventully got me to where I am now. Still have off days and have to be careful or avoid certain exercises but you learn to work round things so all well  .


Ming i went on docs advise i would have had the op and still be in recovery. i also done my own reserch into what works and what doesnt. i am hoping to be able to deadlift properly at some point. Done a few rack pulls and it was ok but still dont want to rush things. as for the squats i dont know if i will ever be able to do heavy weights again. Need to get some leg presses in really to make up for it

How are you working your lower back or do you leave it ? cant remember seeing good mornings or anything, also i am suprised you do SLDL as i find that hard on my back as its in a weak position like rows


----------



## Mingster

Hi Retro. I'm starting to get into deads again, mate. I've done a few at 160kg and a couple of partials a little heavier and am breaking myself back into them carefully. I don't incorporate them into a workout, just mess about a bit when I get the chance. I'm hoping to do some rack pulls on back day once I'm happy with everything, but I won't be doing much off the floor stuff at the moment. I have done up to 100kg with the SLDL and had a little soreness but nothing more. I do good mornings occasionally but mostly rely on core stuff for lower back.


----------



## gym rat

its great to see you worked through it mate, the ex's dad hasnt lifted since and that ws a good 8year ago now


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> its great to see you worked through it mate, the ex's dad hasnt lifted since and that ws a good 8year ago now


It's been hard work, especially mentally, but I've been very lucky. I've had a lot of top support from folk as well. It could have been a lot worse than it turned out and I'm really grateful.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Hi Retro. I'm starting to get into deads again, mate. I've done a few at 160kg and a couple of partials a little heavier and am breaking myself back into them carefully. I don't incorporate them into a workout, just mess about a bit when I get the chance. I'm hoping to do some rack pulls on back day once I'm happy with everything, but I won't be doing much off the floor stuff at the moment. I have done up to 100kg with the SLDL and had a little soreness but nothing more. I do good mornings occasionally but mostly rely on core stuff for lower back.


Yeah i am concentrating on rack pulls as the back is at its stronger position at the top of a dead pull. its all experimenting at the mo. I hope to be able to do any exercise i want at some point. I need to get a good core routine going


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> its great to see you worked through it mate, the ex's dad hasnt lifted since and that ws a good 8year ago now


whats his name fcukin Milky lmfao !!!


----------



## Mingster

Not much to report today. Have had a half day off work as we were expecting a delivery but it hasn't materialised. Bastards. Should be able to sue these clowns. Snarl. Rant. Gnashing of teeth.

On a brighter note have eaten lots of quality home cooking, done some core work and chilled. Also grabbed a pair of 20kg dumbbells for no reason and bashed out a set of 15 reps alternate curls, had a 30 second rest and did 12 reps, another 30 seconds the 10 reps, 8 reps and finally 6 reps. No idea why I did this on a non training day, especially as I don't train my arms that much anyway, but for some reason I found myself snarling 'I'll show you Uriel' between sets whilst hitting double bi shots in a mirror.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Not much to report today. Have had a half day off work as we were expecting a delivery but it hasn't materialised. Bastards. Should be able to sue these clowns. Snarl. Rant. Gnashing of teeth.
> 
> On a brighter note have eaten lots of quality home cooking, done some core work and chilled. Also grabbed a pair of 20kg dumbbells for no reason and bashed out a set of 15 reps alternate curls, had a 30 second rest and did 12 reps, another 30 seconds the 10 reps, 8 reps and finally 6 reps. No idea why I did this on a non training day, especially as I don't train my arms that much anyway, but for some reason I found myself snarling 'I'll show you Uriel' between sets whilst hitting double bi shots in a mirror.... :lol: :lol:


Spontainious db alternate db curls are a sign that MASSIVE ARMS are the future for you Ming, its written in the stars pal.

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Woke up this morning with an ache in my lower back, probably from the SLDL's. It doesn't feel like a bad ache so fingers crossed but, together with the doms in my legs and a dull throbbing in the biceps following my impromptu curls session yesterday, I'm feeling pretty sore all over  .

My eldest lad and I will be off to visit my parents in a couple of hours. We'll stuff ourselves on my mam's cooking then take my dad out for a root round town for a bit and catch up on the crack. Then it will be home for a chest and tricep workout and more food and chilling so a nice, steady away day planned.


----------



## Fatstuff

go for it - old man impromptu bicep curls are good for a pump before u go down the shops in a too tight t shirt :lol:


----------



## Rob68

By the sounds of it mate,looks like your lad n dad will be taking you round town :laugh: Enjoy your day


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> By the sounds of it mate,looks like your lad n dad will be taking you round town :laugh: Enjoy your day


LOL. We make a striking trio, mate, lumbering about munching chickens:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. We make a striking trio, mate, lumbering about munching chickens:lol: :lol:


That makes it sound like your walking round taking bites out of live chickens rather than the KFC type :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> That makes it sound like your walking round taking bites out of live chickens rather than the KFC type :laugh:


 :confused1:

Doesn't everyone?

:rolleye:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> :rolleye:


Knew i was going wrong somewhere :sad:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> :rolleye:


 exactly Even the feathers are good for roughage LOL. I even eat boiled ham raw


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> :rolleye:


they're tough ooop Norf you know!


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster, just dropping in to have a look.

Loving the Pinocchios mate


----------



## Mingster

Bit of a home Chest and Triceps workout tonight.

Warm up.

CGBP.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 6x120kg. 4x120kg.

DB Bench Press.

15x32.5kg. 15x32.5kg. 15x32.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

10x32.5kg. 10x32.5kg. 10x32.5kg.

DB French Press.

15x42.5kg. 15x42.5kg. 15x42.5kg.

Bench Dips.

1x40x Body Weight.

All went well, though forearm played up a bit so will be doing more deep tissue massage tomorrow. All sets after the CGBP done with high intensity with very little rest between sets to compensate for relatively light weights. Was sweating like a horse by the end and may have let out a small grunt or two with the last few reps of certain sets.

Just threw that last bit in for those of you who like that sort of thing:whistling: Or for those of you who don't:tt2:


----------



## paul81

good to see you took it steady with the CGBP :laugh:


----------



## gym rat

good session mate, any reason for the cgbp first


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> good to see you took it steady with the CGBP :laugh:


Cheers Paul  . I'm looking for 140kg for reps on these before Christmas.



gym rat said:


> good session mate, any reason for the cgbp first


Yes, mate. I was training at home so I can't use heavy enough Dumbbells for the presses if I did them first - the missus worries about the floorboards lol. I use the CGBP's as a sort of pre-exhaust for the rest of the workout and, together with only having 30/40 seconds rest between all the rest of the exercises/sets, it seems to work quite well.

Also I'm trying to bring my CGBP up a bit and doing it first obviously helps this. When I do heavy dumbbells first I can only use around 100kg for decent reps.


----------



## gym rat

ahh get you now pal


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Bit of a home Chest and Triceps workout tonight.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 6x120kg. 4x120kg.
> 
> DB Bench Press.
> 
> 15x32.5kg. 15x32.5kg. 15x32.5kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 10x32.5kg. 10x32.5kg. 10x32.5kg.
> 
> DB French Press.
> 
> 15x42.5kg. 15x42.5kg. 15x42.5kg.
> 
> Bench Dips.
> 
> 1x40x Body Weight.
> 
> All went well, though forearm played up a bit so will be doing more deep tissue massage tomorrow. All sets after the CGBP done with high intensity with very little rest between sets to compensate for relatively light weights. Was sweating like a horse by the end and may have let out a small grunt or two with the last few reps of certain sets.
> 
> Just threw that last bit in for those of you who like that sort of thing:whistling: Or for those of you who don't:tt2:


Nice !!


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Nice !!


Cheers Rep. I'm pleased to be keeping my training going at a decent level at the moment as in many ways I'm treading water until I can start my cycle. Sometimes it feels I'll never get into a po

sition to start and it's difficult to keep motivation high. Funnily enough I never had any problem with this whilst training natty these past few years. Now, however, I have the evil gear whispering in my ear:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep. I'm pleased to be keeping my training going at a decent level at the moment as in many ways I'm treading water until I can start my cycle. Sometimes it feels I'll never get into a po
> 
> sition to start and it's difficult to keep motivation high. Funnily enough I never had any problem with this whilst training natty these past few years. Now, however, I have the evil gear whispering in my ear:whistling: :lol:


yea i know what you mean ...so why not self administer TRT between cycles...I did that for awhile 250mg testpw then you dont have to fvck about with PCT either.

i dont cycle now, just do 500- 600mg pw TRT all year along with my pep


----------



## paul81

think i'm going to be adding CGBP in my routine next week, get a few extra sets on the triceps... should help with my bench press


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> yea i know what you mean ...so why not self administer TRT between cycles...I did that for awhile 250mg testpw then you dont have to fvck about with PCT either.
> 
> i dont cycle now, just do 500- 600mg pw TRT all year along with my pep


I'm on trt prescribed by the doctor now Rep. Have been on testogel since July. Saw my endo last week and am finally going onto injections from next week. Trouble is I've been giving two weekly blood tests since July to check my test levels so haven't been able to self-administer as I would have messed my levels up. Will be having final set of blood tests at end of month before settling on to quarterly trt injections, so first cycle in recent history is booked in for beginning of December. The waiting is the worst.

No need to worry about pct any more either lol. Not that I ever have mind you.


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> think i'm going to be adding CGBP in my routine next week, get a few extra sets on the triceps... should help with my bench press


They are a top power exercise Paul, and are one of my favourites. Lower the bar slowly to your lower chest then power the bar up explosively to full lockout every rep to fully engage the triceps. You will get chest and particularly front delt development from them too. Remember - explosive pressing, it makes all the difference.


----------



## Mingster

Well, have had a quiet day today. Eaten a lot of good food as usual and have taken the dog for two long cardio sessions as the weather has been glorious. Following on from my random bicep session on my last rest day I've cracked again tonight and squeezed in a quality calf workout - I'm suffering horrendous cramps right now - and a bit of core work too.

As a reward I picked up a bag of doughnuts at the shop I've eaten one and may well force another couple down later and am mulling over the possibility of a pizza from the local takeaway too.

Missus has successfully concluded negotiations with the builder and am expecting work to begin on the home gym in around two weeks.


----------



## paul81

let us know when its done..... and prepare the guest house


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well, have had a quiet day today. Eaten a lot of good food as usual and have taken the dog for two long cardio sessions as the weather has been glorious. Following on from my random bicep session on my last rest day I've cracked again tonight and squeezed in a quality calf workout - I'm suffering horrendous cramps right now - and a bit of core work too.
> 
> As a reward I picked up a bag of doughnuts at the shop I've eaten one and may well force another couple down later and am mulling over the possibility of a pizza from the local takeaway too.
> 
> Missus has successfully concluded negotiations with the builder and am expecting work to begin on the home gym in around two weeks.


Good going mate ,enjoy the food 

Just to pull you on something though....cheeky little arm workouts eh ?

Wouldnt be trying to curl more than i can squat now would you ? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good going mate ,enjoy the food
> 
> Just to pull you on something though....cheeky little arm workouts eh ?
> 
> Wouldnt be trying to curl more than i can squat now would you ? :whistling: :laugh:


What do you mean, try? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> What do you mean, try? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


 :ban: :laugh: :laugh: ....


----------



## Mingster

Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....
> 
> View attachment 67351


Youve nicked that pic off mr avi himself Joe i reckon and deleted the tattoos :laugh:

Looking Very solid and thick there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....
> 
> View attachment 67351


MMM comes to mind, Massive ming mate  lookin solid there Ming

Joe


----------



## Joe1961

Rob68 said:


> Youve nicked that pic off mr avi himself Joe i reckon and deleted the tattoos :laugh:
> 
> Looking Very solid and thick there mate :thumbup1:


I am far better looking Rob :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....
> 
> View attachment 67351


beast mate !!!!


----------



## Guest

Looking good there m8!


----------



## Uriel

tonk


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> MMM comes to mind, Massive ming mate  lookin solid there Ming
> 
> Joe


Cheers Joe. I'm going to start copying your poses:lol:



Joe1961 said:


> I am far better looking Rob :lol:


Only from the front



flinty90 said:


> beast mate !!!!


Don't like the pic much tbh Flinty. Think if I had a couple taken I would have got a better one, but I've stuck it up and will take a few more to be compared with after cycle pics


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....
> 
> View attachment 67351


F*cking beast mate!! Your looking awesome bro :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....
> 
> View attachment 67351


not bad for an old 'un Ming! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I'm on trt prescribed by the doctor now Rep. Have been on testogel since July. Saw my endo last week and am finally going onto injections from next week. Trouble is I've been giving two weekly blood tests since July to check my test levels so haven't been able to self-administer as I would have messed my levels up. Will be having final set of blood tests at end of month before settling on to quarterly trt injections, so first cycle in recent history is booked in for beginning of December. The waiting is the worst.
> 
> No need to worry about pct any more either lol. Not that I ever have mind you.


jesus that must be a right head fvck ..the waiting LOL....but at least you will a base to add to and yea no worries about PCT and no i didnt bother with PCT either ...I reckon its all over rated my self but there ye go .

You will ahbve to be careful with you use in acycle and work out when to stop a because tehy will test you every year to check your levees to see all is well.they do that with me for my T4 so I stop taking T3 along with it a month before the blood test

Good stuff


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Here's a new back shot. Lighting is crap and my posing chronic but keeps things ticking over....
> 
> View attachment 67351


looking good and THICK ... :thumbup1: ..............in the body not the head :lol:


----------



## Milky

Looking the absolute bollox mate...


----------



## Mingster

Thanks to everyone for the encouraging words:thumb:

I'm not trying to be modest or a knob or anything but I really haven't felt my best for a while, but I will be pushing on and improving and will get some pics up sooner rather than later that I'm at least happy with lol. I don't think any of us will ever say that we're satisfied with our progress because of the very nature of what we do but I'll do my damnedest to get as close to that feeling as I can


----------



## Mingster

In the gym today for Back and Biceps.

Warm up.

Seated Rows.

12x50kg. 12x75kg. 12x100kg. 12x100kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x100kg. 10x120kg. 10x120kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x100kg. 10x120kg. 10x120kg.

Close Grip Chins.

6xBW. 6xBW. 5xBW.

Dumbbell Curls.

8x20kg. 8x22kg. 8x24kg.

Cable Curls.

12x10 plates. 10x11 plates. 8x12 plates drop set with 15x8 plates.

Really haven't felt right today. Changed my pituitary medication on Friday and it's starting to affect me now. Having said that I really buckled down today and focused on the workout and got it done. Chins are still a struggle lol and last couple of reps on the 24kg Curls were less than strict but not too bad. Felt massive after this workout but will be back to normal tomorrow no doubt lol.


----------



## paul81

ahh gotta love the pump after a few sets of curls for the gurls


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouraging words:thumb:
> 
> I'm not trying to be modest or a knob or anything but I really haven't felt my best for a while, but I will be pushing on and improving and will get some pics up sooner rather than later that I'm at least happy wil lol. I don't think any of us will ever say that we're satisfied with our progress because of the very nature of what we do but I'll do my damnedest to get as close to that feeling as I can


Stop bloody moaning man you look great !! :thumb:

and agreed its the nature of the beast wanting to always improve


----------



## paul81

what Rep calls a beast.....

i call a bus! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> what Rep calls a beast.....
> 
> i call a bus! :lol:


You hankering after a ride?


----------



## Rick89

Wow Ming, looking big and strong mate as everyone has said, nice work mate.


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> You hankering after a ride?


aww, unfortunately i dont have the money for the fare :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> aww, unfortunately i dont have the money for the fare :lol:


I give freebies to special customers

You, however, will still have to pay:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Replicator said:


> Stop bloody moaning man you look great !! :thumb:
> 
> and agreed its the nature of the beast wanting to always improve


What the man says...your turn to listen to your elders :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

Ming sometimes i work the lower back abit then next day it aches, i never know now if its because of the muscle being worked or the discs have taken a battering. I used to ache in the back before and liked it as it was more doms !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Been bit tied up this weekend sorting meself out my big chuckle brother...just had a catch up..

Pic is top notch mate well done..very good full back :thumb:

Reps buddy..chin up full tilt ahead


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Been bit tied up this weekend sorting meself out my big chuckle brother...just had a catch up..
> 
> Pic is top notch mate well done..very good full back :thumb:
> 
> Reps buddy..chin up full tilt ahead


Cheers bro. Very kind of you to say so.

Missus has done me proud again. Today she has made some sort of bread with sun dried tomato in it. Yum. Lovely with a bit of Lurpack spread on it with a bit of cheese. It had some foreign name which I don't know lol. She's also made a bowl of chicken curry, some tuna pasta, cooked some chicken breasts and made a lemon cheesecake with quark and some other healthy stuff mmmmmmm. Think I'll be picking on at these tonight together with the home made burgers I took out of the freezer last night.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Cheers bro. Very kind of you to say so.
> 
> Missus has done me proud again. Today she has made some sort of bread with sun dried tomato in it. Yum. Lovely with a bit of Lurpack spread on it with a bit of cheese. It had some foreign name which I don't know lol. She's also made a bowl of chicken curry, some tuna pasta, cooked some chicken breasts and made a lemon cheesecake with quark and some other healthy stuff mmmmmmm. Think I'll be picking on at these tonight together with the home made burgers I took out of the freezer last night.


Fcuk me mate...any room at the table?...mmmmmm...dribbling even more than normal... :lol: :lol:

Although saying that i think shes done me sweet chilli chicken breasts for tonight so not so bad :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

Sounds like your Mrs is a star mate

Ive had that homemade bread with sundried tomatoes its is to die for isnt it mate haha


----------



## retro-mental

You gotta be getting some pics of this food on here ming you lucky sod !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

wow, thats some fvckin High protein spread, u got a gooden there


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> You gotta be getting some pics of this food on here ming you lucky sod !!!!


What food? (Licking lips)  . Have eaten the tuna pasta and burgers but will try to remember to take pic of other stuff before I trough it.



Fatstuff said:


> wow, thats some fvckin High protein spread, u got a gooden there


She's the best, mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

:lol: :lol:

Look Ming all these lads on the internet not one of them searching for pretty big t1t models..

We want pics...we want burgers...and meatloaf..and definatly cheesecake!!!!

Food sex!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Just finished my usual core workout so plenty of time for a few snacks....


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Just finished my usual core workout so plenty of time for a few snacks....
> 
> View attachment 67483


Just a light appetiser Ming? :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Wow whats with the rice mate?


----------



## retro-mental

ming i need some tips on cleans and i know you love them. Am looking for something big for the shoulders and have always wanted to do cleans, how do you do yours ? from the floor and press ? how hard is it to gey the technique and anything else you can add in !!!!


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Wow whats with the rice mate?


It's a home made curry, mate.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> ming i need some tips on cleans and i know you love them. Am looking for something big for the shoulders and have always wanted to do cleans, how do you do yours ? from the floor and press ? how hard is it to gey the technique and anything else you can add in !!!!


Where do I start, mate? They are a very complicated lift. I would recommend that you start with hang cleans. This is where you hold the bar at arms length - as you would before a barbell curl but with an overhand grip - then clean the weight to your shoulders. You do this by driving your hips forward, simultaneously pulling at the bar and dipping down under it and rotating your grip until your elbows are in front of the bar. When you master this add the press and, finally, add the lift from the floor. I found it easier to learn if you break it down into these three sections.

It's difficult to explain with words, mate. Have a look at this video and see what you think.


----------



## retro-mental

Nice info ming, I will give this a go next week and see how i get on with the hanging cleans


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Nice info ming, I will give this a go next week and see how i get on with the hanging cleans


The hang clean is the middle part of the lift, Retro, and is the hardest part to master. The first part is basically a deadlift, and the last part is an overhead press, so you can do these bits already.

Mastering the middle part - the hang clean - is the most difficult bit. Then you put it all together and - presto - a clean.

Easier written than done however.


----------



## Tassotti

retro-mental said:


> ming i need some tips on cleans and i know you love them. A*m looking for something big for the shoulders* and have always wanted to do cleans, how do you do yours ? from the floor and press ? how hard is it to gey the technique and anything else you can add in !!!!


Are cleans any good for shoulders?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Are cleans any good for shoulders?


Cleans work all of your posterior chain. Calfs, hamstings and lower back initially, and also the upper back, rhomboids and traps. They only work the shoulders if - like Retro wants to do - you add a press at the end. Strictly speaking he is wanting to do the Olympic Clean and Press rather than just a Clean I think.


----------



## retro-mental

This is what i am thinking as the clean is similar in motion to an upright row which works delts then the press on top so hoping it will add to a pressing motion i already do but do tell me if that is totally wrong !!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> This is what i am thinking as the clean is similar in motion to an upright row which works delts then the press on top so hoping it will add to a pressing motion i already do but do tell me if that is totally wrong !!!!


  I'd never thought of it as like an upright row tbh mate. I like the way your mind works. It is similar I suppose, but much more explosive with the lifting momentum coming from the lower body with the hip and leg thrust and from the traps and upper back from the high pulling motion. The idea is to get the bar high enough to squat down under it with it resting on the clavicles and use leg power to regain a standing position. The rear delts may well be involved in the pulling motion and I always count traps in as part of my shoulder workout anyway.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I'd never thought of it as like an upright row tbh mate. I like the way your mind works. It is similar I suppose, but much more explosive with the lifting momentum coming from the lower body with the hip and leg thrust and from the traps and upper back from the high pulling motion. The idea is to get the bar high enough to squat down under it with it resting on the clavicles and use leg power to regain a standing position. The rear delts may well be involved in the pulling motion and I always count traps in as part of my shoulder workout anyway.


As of late i have been doing trap work on back days but am hoping to sub it into shoulder days just coz they work well together. When i do upright rows i feel it in the traps then side and rear delts. As cleans are much more explosive i was hoping this would mena more weight ( when i get used to it ) hence a better workout for the shoulder when the press is incoperated. I also tend to not go below eye level when pressing as that is my weaker point and the clean part will make me press from collar bone everytime. So ming when you chuck them into the mix do you do them on a shoulder day or a back day ?

Either way if it is not great for the shoulders i want to give them a go as along with things like deads, squats, bench dips and press there up the top end as a mass builder from what i understand, also i spoke to sk1nny who has real good shoulder definition and he said clean and press is the only shoulder exercise he does


----------



## Uriel

One of these day minster - you willhave to type up an entire days food................now I fully realize this will be like "War & Peave" meets the fatest man on earths cheat day - but we need to see it in all it's glory lol


----------



## Mingster

Well....if I was fully fit I would do Cleans without the Press on back day in place of deads. It would be my big compound mass builder for that session. However when I did my recent strength programme I did Hang Cleans on pull/back day, then did Clean and Press on push/chest&shoulders day as well so either is possible.

At the moment I don't do Cleans but am starting my shoulder workout with Upright Rows to warm up and pre-exhaust my traps before doing my Shrugs as my second exercise. The Rows also warm up my delts so by doing them first I can a) use less weight on my Shrugs and B) have less risk of injury on my isolation exercises which follow. I've stopped shoulder pressing completely at the minute to concentrate on a bit of shape and separation in my delts, and to give my shoulders a bit of a rest as they get hit hard on Chest day already with the CGBP's.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster, i was thinking of adding cleans into my routine, without the press though. You reckon there would be any benefit to that?


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> One of these day minster - you willhave to type up an entire days food................now I fully realize this will be like "War & Peave" meets the fatest man on earths cheat day - but we need to see it in all it's glory lol


I nearly did this on Monday mate, as I even surprised myself with my consumption that day lol. After reading your PWO meal thread I took advantage of the nutrient shuffling to cram down a 75g of protein shake with 100g of oats, two doughnuts, a dish of home made chicken broth and some almonds post work out, then had shepherds pie beans and cabbage and hour later.

Once I eventually start this bloody cycle:cursing: - probably next Easter at this rate - I'm thinking of eating pretty much the same but chucking in an extra shake or three on top of it all. I'm not a big shake fan tbh but I can't realistically eat any more food to be fair lol.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Mingster, i was thinking of adding cleans into my routine, without the press though. You reckon there would be any benefit to that?


Loads of benefits. Do them on back day as your main exercise. Don't go adding them in as extra or they will wipe you out. They are a really hard lift to master form on so start light and be patient. Even a light set of 10 reps will leave you gasping for breathe so be warned lol.

Stronglifts.com do a very good Beginners Guide to Power Cleans article. I'll try to post a link but if it doesn't work look it up and it explains the whole thing very well:thumbup1:

http://stronglifts.com/the-ultimate-beginners-guide-to-power-cleans/


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Loads of benefits. Do them on back day as your main exercise. Don't go adding them in as extra or they will wipe you out. They are a really hard lift to master form on so start light and be patient. Even a light set of 10 reps will leave you gasping for breathe so be warned lol.
> 
> Stronglifts.com do a very good Beginners Guide to Power Cleans article. I'll try to post a link but if it doesn't work look it up and it explains the whole thing very well:thumbup1:
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/the-ultimate-beginners-guide-to-power-cleans/


Owner of the gym (ex BB) got me doing clean and press when i first started so i kinda got form down but stopped doing them when i messed my shoulder up which is the reason i dont want to do the press, but might see how it gets on with just the clean. Ill have a look at the article nonetheless


----------



## retro-mental

so a clean as apossed to a hanging clean is bar at waist height then hanging is bar at arms length brought up to waist height then cleaned ?


----------



## Mingster

A Clean is bar from ground to shoulder. A Hang Clean is bar from mid-thigh to shoulder. A Clean and Press is bar from ground to shoulder to above head.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Loads of benefits. Do them on back day as your main exercise. Don't go adding them in as extra or they will wipe you out. They are a really hard lift to master form on so start light and be patient. Even a light set of 10 reps will leave you gasping for breathe so be warned lol.
> 
> Stronglifts.com do a very good Beginners Guide to Power Cleans article. I'll try to post a link but if it doesn't work look it up and it explains the whole thing very well:thumbup1:
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/the-ultimate-beginners-guide-to-power-cleans/


think I better give these a miss because eventually the bar wpuld end up in the living room and can you imagine the noise as it crashes through the floor boards LOL Im sure the neighbours would complain :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> think I better give these a miss because eventually the bar wpuld end up in the living room and can you imagine the noise as it crashes through the floor boards LOL Im sure the neighbours would complain :whistling:


With age comes great wisdom Rep. I don't try these at home either, apart from some lightish Hang Cleans that is lol. You need lots of room and nice, bouncy rubber plates so you can drop the bar every time you screw up on form:lol: Or when you need to 'encourage' someone to move a little further away from your training space:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Trained shoulders at home tonight.

Warm up.

Upright Rows.

12x42.5kg. 12x52.5kg. 12x57.5kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

15x90kg. 15x120kg. 15x120kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

12x57.5kg. 12x65kg. 12x72.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Side Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Nice workout with a high intensity and big, big pump in my shoulders by the end. Upped weight and reps here and there but largely stayed at the same level as previous shoulder workout but completed the exercises a lot easier which allowed for a greater feeling for the movements and better contractions at the top of every rep. Have had a bit of an upset stomach this last couple of days but have still managed to put a fair bit of food away. Will have a complete day of rest - apart from work lol - tomorrow in preparation for a big effort leg workout on Friday.


----------



## Guest

Looks like a good one from home mate, big pump.... Bet your always pumped!!


----------



## Rob68

Does that not defy some sort of scientific thing ..you have an upset stomach and still eat like a horse? :confused1: :laugh: your definately not normal mate :lol:

Nice work out to as usual :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Well done on mom Minger


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Does that not defy some sort of scientific thing ..you have an upset stomach and still eat like a horse? :confused1: :laugh: your definately not normal mate :lol:
> 
> Nice work out to as usual :thumbup1:


Well I put it in at one end, wait half an hour and it comes out the other. Then I repeat the process It's more effective than Ravenous ever was. And even Joe would be impressed with the level of wind



Tassotti said:


> Well done on mom Minger


Cheers Tass. I follow in some distinguished footsteps:wub:


----------



## gym rat

workouts are looking sweet mate, hammering away as usual i see


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> workouts are looking sweet mate, hammering away as usual i see


Cheers mate. Doing what I can at the minute. Will be happier when I can finally get this cycle underway. It's all very frustrating but I'll get there in the end.


----------



## gym rat

i reckon your body is in for one hell of a growth spurt matey, defo get some before and after pics done


----------



## Mingster

Will do mate. Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

gym rat said:


> i reckon your body is in for one hell of a growth spurt matey, defo get some before and after pics done


if he is lucky he might actually catch up with me and Uri pmsl !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> if he is lucky he might actually catch up with me and Uri pmsl !!!!


Ah, the confidence of youth....... 

Do not forget I have powers beyond your wildest imaginings:laughRob68 knows what this laugh sounds like)


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Ah, the confidence of youth.......
> 
> Do not forget I have powers beyond your wildest imaginings:laughRob68 knows what this laugh sounds like)
> 
> View attachment 67618


well mate i need to keep my spirits up , and pretend i can play with the bigger boys !!!


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Ah, the confidence of youth.......
> 
> Do not forget I have powers beyond your wildest imaginings:laughRob68 knows what this laugh sounds like)
> 
> View attachment 67618


I'll be the Lizard, Flinty can be Flash and you can be.....the strange man at the back


----------



## Uriel

well my oils tank is 2/3 full for the week mingster.......i shall be sporting a hard willy without respite for the next 2 months..............lol.....go me!


----------



## Mingster

Lets see....

Ming is the tyrannical ruler of galaxies who destroys planets for fun and has hundreds of beautiful women for his personal pleasures.

Flash is a mediocre American Footballer with morals and a girly haircut.

The lizard is....well a lizard:laugh:

Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Lets see....
> 
> Ming is the tyrannical ruler of galaxies who destroys planets for fun and has hundreds of beautiful women for his personal pleasures.
> 
> Flash is a mediocre American Footballer with morals and a girly haircut.
> 
> The lizard is....well a lizard:laugh:
> 
> Just sayin'.


I'm happy with that


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> I'm happy with that


You do have a big red tongue I suppose....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Ah, the confidence of youth.......
> 
> Do not forget I have powers beyond your wildest imaginings:laughRob68 knows what this laugh sounds like)
> 
> View attachment 67618


Haunts me that laugh :death:


----------



## Mingster

In the gym today for a Leg workout.

Warm-up.

Staggered Leg Press.

10x130kg. 10x130kg. 10x190kg. 10x190kg. 10x190kg. 10x190kg. 10x190kg.

SLDL.

12x70kg. 12x70kg. 12x70kg.

Leg Extensions.

10x full stack. 10x full stack. 10x full stack.

Hamstring Curls.

12x9 plates. 12x10 plates. 8x11 plates dropped to 8x 8 plates.

Calf Raises.

20x half stack. 20x full stack. 20x full stack. 20x full stack dropped to 20x half stack.

Good old workout today. The weight stays the same on the Presses but is bloody hard work and I am concentrating on working the muscles rather than simply pressing it. Deads kept at a lower weight today as my back has been a little iffy this past week and didn't want to risk aggravating anything - no problems up till now. Trained in with a big fellow on the Extensions so didn't bother doing my usual 1 plate weekly addition and went up about 8 plates in one go lol - I've still got an ego:lol: - and not sensible all the time. Managed these no bother as it happened so will be pushing on from this. Had to drop the last set of Curls as I couldn't make 12 reps. Finally I bumped up the reps on the Calf Raises and have been hobbling around stupidly ever since. All good and am pleased with the workout and had a good bit banter with some of the lads and lasses as well.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Trained in with a big fellow on the Extensions so didn't bother doing my usual 1 plate weekly addition and went up about 8 plates in one go lol - I've still got an ego:lol: - and not sensible all the time. Managed these no bother as it happened so will be pushing on from this


Love it when this happens :lol: ..amazing how strong you can suddenly become when theres abit of competition 

Great workout as always mate..nice how your feeling the muscle that always makes a big diffrence..ego at the door..at least part time :laugh: Can i ask why the staggered leg press over normal footings Ming? Seen a few going that way on here and am intrested its something iv never done.

Love a good workout like that..im jealous..cant wait to have a go again next week..well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Uriel used them in his workout, bro. And I popped a calf doing heavy Leg Presses so I use them to limit the weight I can use and so reduce the risk of injury. As I am forced to use much lighter weights it encourages me to feel the lifts rather than just pressing them up and so hopefully will get a better development from them too. Been doing them for a few weeks now and will continue up till New Year at least and then assess the results.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Uriel used them in his workout, bro. And I popped a calf doing heavy Leg Presses so I use them to limit the weight I can use and so reduce the risk of injury. As I am forced to use much lighter weights it encourages me to feel the lifts rather than just pressing them up and so hopefully will get a better development from them too. Been doing them for a few weeks now and will continue up till New Year at least and then assess the results.


Makes alot of sense. No pain in the knees staggering the feet?

I try to train using alot of those sort of methods now..i do keep pushing and pushing the weights BUT everything is alot more planned and steady now.

Get sick of things popping as time goes by :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

You sir, are a loon :rockon: :lol:

So youve just been a pussy with the leg exts recently then eh :laugh:

Good going mate,sounds like fun was had to, aswell as a grand workout :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Makes alot of sense. No pain in the knees staggering the feet?
> 
> I try to train using alot of those sort of methods now..i do keep pushing and pushing the weights BUT everything is alot more planned and steady now.
> 
> Get sick of things popping as time goes by :laugh:


It takes a bit off getting used to the movement and I'm still perfecting the foot position to avoid overly stressing my knee. Getting the hang of them now. The lower foot doesn't do any pressing as such but does help in keeping my hips square and makes the movement so much more comfortable. I've seen one guy doing one legged presses with the other leg under the footplate completely. I tried it and it just felt so wrong lol. My right leg is definitely more powerful than my left though, and am hoping training this way will help to balance this out.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You sir, are a loon :rockon: :lol:
> 
> So youve just been a pussy with the leg exts recently then eh :laugh:
> 
> Good going mate,sounds like fun was had to, aswell as a grand workout :thumb:


Yeah, may need to push on with the Extensions lol.

Got a lot on next week and am thinking about training tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well. This would make it four workouts in five days which is way more than I usually manage. Will take it day by day and see how I feel but at the moment I'm up for it. I'll have to try and get some extra food in somewhere  to help recovery and have a couple of early nights but we'll see how it goes.

Oh, and have finally got my date for first trt injection - next Wednesday. And about time too.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yeah, may need to push on with the Extensions lol.
> 
> Got a lot on next week and am thinking about training tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well. This would make it four workouts in five days which is way more than I usually manage. Will take it day by day and see how I feel but at the moment I'm up for it. I'll have to try and get some extra food in somewhere  to help recovery and have a couple of early nights but we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and have finally got my date for first trt injection - next Wednesday. And about time too.


All good stuff mate,see how you feel tomorrow morning when you fall out of bed cos the legs are shot :laugh: .... Pmsl im sure you wont struggle with the extra food

Good news to on the injection


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Yeah, may need to push on with the Extensions lol.
> 
> Got a lot on next week and am thinking about training tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well. This would make it four workouts in five days which is way more than I usually manage. Will take it day by day and see how I feel but at the moment I'm up for it. I'll have to try and get some extra food in somewhere  to help recovery and have a couple of early nights but we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and have finally got my date for first trt injection - next Wednesday. And about time too.


Brilliant news m8.......pleased for ye


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yeah, may need to push on with the Extensions lol.
> 
> Got a lot on next week and am thinking about training tomorrow and possibly Sunday as well. This would make it four workouts in five days which is way more than I usually manage. Will take it day by day and see how I feel but at the moment I'm up for it. I'll have to try and get some extra food in somewhere  to help recovery and have a couple of early nights but we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Oh, and have finally got my date for first trt injection - next Wednesday. And about time too.


You never seem to stop eating !

great news about the injection


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> You never seem to stop eating !
> 
> great news about the injection


HaHa. No I don't stop if I can help it Greshie. I don't really bother with meals these days, it's more like a 16 hour graze. I have a breakfast shake and a wee something before bed but the rest all blurs into one. I don't eat much rubbish mind. Today I've had four pints of milk, seven eggs, two spoonfuls of peanut butter, some evoo, two 100g servings of oats, a cpn flapjack, two shakes, tuna, tomato and potato, beef and some more potato, some almonds, a chicken breast and three squares of white chocolate as a treat. Not sure what to have for supper yet.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> HaHa. No I don't stop if I can help it Greshie. I don't really bother with meals these days, it's more like a 16 hour graze. I have a breakfast shake and a wee something before bed but the rest all blurs into one. I don't eat much rubbish mind. Today I've had four pints of milk, seven eggs, two spoonfuls of peanut butter, some evoo, two 100g servings of oats, a cpn flapjack, two shakes, tuna, tomato and potato, beef and some more potato, some almonds, a chicken breast and three squares of white chocolate as a treat. Not sure what to have for supper yet.


You " graze " like an Aberdeen Angus mate !


----------



## retro-mental

staggered leg press is the same principal as lunges or staggered pullups. workl one side at 100% and the other at 50% the swap over which means you work both sides at 150% in the end ( pecentages may not be right !!! ) but i like the idea

jeez ming with your injection thing are gonna fall in place now. Btw your days meals looks like my weekly shopping list for 2!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> HaHa. No I don't stop if I can help it Greshie. I don't really bother with meals these days, it's more like a 16 hour graze. I have a breakfast shake and a wee something before bed but the rest all blurs into one. I don't eat much rubbish mind. Today I've had four pints of milk, seven eggs, two spoonfuls of peanut butter, some evoo, two 100g servings of oats, a cpn flapjack, two shakes, tuna, tomato and potato, beef and some more potato, some almonds, a chicken breast and three squares of white chocolate as a treat. Not sure what to have for supper yet.


haha i just read this and nearly fainted after looking at the time, but realised it was 8.40 *PM* lol, i was going to say - thats some breakfast lol


----------



## Mingster

Moderate DOMS in legs today, coupled with long term clunking sound in right shoulder and more recent ache in left forearm....nevertheless into the gym today for Chest and Triceps.

Warm-up.

Dumbbell Bench.

10x20kg. 10x30kg. 10x40kg. 9x50kg. 7x50kg.

Flat Flyes.

12x30kg. 10x30kg. 10x30kg.

CGBP.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x80kg.

Bodyweight Dips - feet forward.

10x3 sets.

Overhead Cable Extensions.

12x10 plates. 12x12 plates. 12x14 plates.

Was a bit pushed for time so had to power through this workout without much admiring myself in the mirror:whistling:. Press and Extensions up a bit. Dips getting easier. CGBP suffered a little from the rapid pace so didn't go as heavy as usual but got a nice squeeze at the top. Pretty fatigued at the minute after three workouts in four days so it's in the balance whether I make it to the gym tomorrow or not.

Might treat myself to a well deserved pizza tonight.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Moderate DOMS in legs today, coupled with long term clunking sound in right shoulder and more recent ache in left forearm....nevertheless into the gym today for Chest and Triceps.
> 
> Warm-up.
> 
> Dumbbell Bench.
> 
> 10x20kg. 10x30kg. 10x40kg. 9x50kg. 7x50kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 10x30kg. 10x30kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x80kg.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips - feet forward.
> 
> 10x3 sets.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions.
> 
> 12x10 plates. 12x12 plates. 12x14 plates.
> 
> Was a bit pushed for time so had to power through this workout without much admiring myself in the mirror:whistling:. Press and Extensions up a bit. Dips getting easier. CGBP suffered a little from the rapid pace so didn't go as heavy as usual but got a nice squeeze at the top. Pretty fatigued at the minute after three workouts in four days so it's in the balance whether I make it to the gym tomorrow or not.
> 
> Might treat myself to a well deserved pizza tonight.


When the going gets tough the tough get going  good one Ming !


----------



## Uriel

are you not on any test atall mingster??

its amazing you hold that muscle with no test in the tank?? how does that work?


----------



## Tassotti

Hmmmmmm Pizza :drool:


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> are you not on any test atall mingster??
> 
> its amazing you hold that muscle with no test in the tank?? how does that work?


I'm on 50mg of Testogel daily, bro. Just my prescription dose. 5g of gel has 50mg of test but I think you only absorb a smallish percentage of this. I asked the endo this when I was first referred to her because I was surprised that I hadn't withered away to nothing have undetectable test levels and all, but she said because I'd had the muscle for so long it would take longer for me to lose it. Dunno if this is true or what but that's what she said. Getting my first, albeit 3 week, injection next week.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> I'm on 50mg of Testogel daily, bro. Just my prescription dose. 5g of gel has 50mg of test but I think you only absorb a smallish percentage of this. I asked the endo this when I was first referred to her because I was surprised that I hadn't withered away to nothing have undetectable test levels and all, but she said because I'd had the muscle for so long it would take longer for me to lose it. Dunno if this is true or what but that's what she said. Getting my first, albeit 3 week, injection next week.


you'll be feeling like a teenage boy bro lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> you'll be feeling like a teenage boy bro lol


Never felt like a teenage boy bro lol. In all seriousness I'll be very, very disappointed if I don't make some serious gains over the next few months. Not going to go mad - at first anyway - but will cycle and cruise and see how my body reacts. I eat plenty and know my training is in order so theoretically there should be no good reason why I can't take it up a level. And I bloody intend to do just that.


----------



## Rick89

You will make some very nice gains IMO Ming


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Moderate DOMS in legs today, coupled with long term clunking sound in right shoulder and more recent ache in left forearm....nevertheless into the gym today for Chest and Triceps.
> 
> Warm-up.
> 
> Dumbbell Bench.
> 
> 10x20kg. 10x30kg. 10x40kg. 9x50kg. 7x50kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x30kg. 10x30kg. 10x30kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x80kg.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips - feet forward.
> 
> 10x3 sets.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions.
> 
> 12x10 plates. 12x12 plates. 12x14 plates.
> 
> Was a bit pushed for time so had to power through this workout without much admiring myself in the mirror:whistling:. Press and Extensions up a bit. Dips getting easier. CGBP suffered a little from the rapid pace so didn't go as heavy as usual but got a nice squeeze at the top. Pretty fatigued at the minute after three workouts in four days so it's in the balance whether I make it to the gym tomorrow or not.
> 
> Might treat myself to a well deserved pizza tonight.


Only cos you know what the mirror will say back :whistling: :laugh: Good going on the workout as usual mate :thumbup1:



Mingster said:


> Never felt like a teenage boy bro lol. In all seriousness I'll be very, very disappointed if I don't make some serious gains over the next few months. Not going to go mad - at first anyway - but will cycle and cruise and see how my body reacts. I eat plenty and know my training is in order so theoretically there should be no good reason why I can't take it up a level. And I bloody intend to do just that.


Yeah right  Like you didnt go mad on the leg extentions yesterday :lol: youll be like a sprinter waiting for the gun to go off when the cycle starts properly and you know it mate :laugh: just joking as i know you cant sprint :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Only cos you know what the mirror will say back :whistling: :laugh: Good going on the workout as usual mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah right  Like you didnt go mad on the leg extentions yesterday :lol: youll be like a sprinter waiting for the gun to go off when the cycle starts properly and you know it mate :laugh: just joking as i know you cant sprint :laugh:


I can sprint but only for about 40 yards lol. Being able to run give a person too many options:cool2:


----------



## Uriel

do you ever use slin mingster?

I'm starting to think this could be a new weapon in my @rsenal that i'm missing out on so long as I dont eat too many carbs and chub up on it


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> do you ever use slin mingster?
> 
> I'm starting to think this could be a new weapon in my @rsenal that i'm missing out on so long as I dont eat too many carbs and chub up on it


PMSL. If I didn't know better bro I might be thinking you are starting to panic a wee bit as my soon to become massiveness dwarfs all that stands before it lol. I can see you and Flinty having power conferences to discuss ways of staving off the threat of The Mighty Ming and his fleet of robot Leg Press Machines destroying your planet:lol: :lol:

Sorry, getting a bit carried away there lol. No, mate, I've never used slin and don't really fancy it tbh. I've never used any growth or versions of it either. Never even tried tren....


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster mate with the routine you suggested to me would you do 5 sets of say deadlifts at maximum weight or would you do 1 set of warm up weight and 4 working sets? Or would you warm up,just with the bar then straight into 5 working sets?

Enjoy the pizza!


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Mingster mate with the routine you suggested to me would you do 5 sets of say deadlifts at maximum weight or would you do 1 set of warm up weight and 4 working sets? Or would you warm up,just with the bar then straight into 5 working sets?
> 
> Enjoy the pizza!


I would do a couple of warm up sets then 3 working sets. When you can do the three working sets at the same weight add a little weight to the bar.

Cheers. I will.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> PMSL. If I didn't know better bro I might be thinking you are starting to panic a wee bit as my soon to become massiveness dwarfs all that stands before it lol. I can see you and Flinty having power conferences to discuss ways of staving off the threat of The Mighty Ming and his fleet of robot Leg Press Machines destroying your planet:lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry, getting a bit carried away there lol. No, mate, I've never used slin and don't really fancy it tbh. I've never used any growth or versions of it either. Never even tried tren....


Not quite in conference mate lol.. i am however just going to cruise around in the background slowly building my self up to massivedom, virtually hanging so far back that you both forget about me, and then BOOOOOOOOM in slips flint smashing up the front double bi shot almost blinding you with the mass lol...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster, I could do with some advice can you check my blog.

weightlifter starting out


----------



## strongmanmatt

Minty How you think my deadlift is coming along?


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Not quite in conference mate lol.. i am however just going to cruise around in the background slowly building my self up to massivedom, virtually hanging so far back that you both forget about me, and then BOOOOOOOOM in slips flint smashing up the front double bi shot almost blinding you with the mass lol...


And er.....exactly how much slipping in unseen have you managed in the past mate. My sentries would be pretty negligent if they missed you sneaking up pmsl:whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster what is your deadlift ?


----------



## flinty90

lol Ming looks like you have a fcukin fanboy wanting your attention ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

i will slip back into the darkness and continue to add mass to the limit lol !!!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Finty I just want people's advice. I am hoping to reach my first powerlifting comp in end of January Which is why I need advice or asking for tips on my blog soz m8!


----------



## flinty90

strongmanmatt said:


> Finty I just want people's advice. I am hoping to reach my first powerlifting comp in end of January Which is why I need advice or asking for tips on my blog soz m8!


LOL dont worry mate im only pulling your plonker X


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Minty How you think my deadlift is coming along?


Minty says.......










It's good


----------



## Greshie

Don't fret Strongmanmatt , flinty is only jealous he has no groupies hanging on his every word .... 

ps Mingster always gives good advice and encouragement


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> I would do a couple of warm up sets then 3 working sets. When you can do the three working sets at the same weight add a little weight to the bar.
> 
> Cheers. I will.


Cheers mr ming


----------



## Tassotti

He does but he can't deadlift for sh1t


----------



## strongmanmatt

I got a personal best today 130kg 1x5

And 1x3 on 140kg on floor.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Mingster, I could do with some advice can you check my blog.
> 
> weightlifter starting out


Hello Matt. Yes, I've seen you journal - it pays to keep an eye on the opposition, especially that dodgy fella Flinty lol.

I would always do your deads first in your routine. Personally I favour a double overhand grip. Concentrate on lifting with both the legs and the back together. If your progress stalls follow this simple rule : Eat more. Train less.

I don't deadlift these days, Matt. I bust two discs a few years ago and can't do them any more I'm afraid.


----------



## strongmanmatt

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/151148-beginner-weightlifter-starting-out.html


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Don't fret Strongmanmatt , *flinty is only jealous he has no groupies hanging on his every word .... *
> 
> ps Mingster always gives good advice and encouragement


PMSL hello AGAIN greshie X


----------



## strongmanmatt

I not sure I have my eye on the deadlift under 20 record someone broke it in the 93kg class he pulled a massively big 285kgs


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> I not sure I have my eye on the deadlift under 20 record someone broke it in the 93kg class he pulled a massively big 285kgs


That's a lot of weight, Matt. You have to have some pretty amazing genetics to be able to lift that much by the time you are twenty. There's nothing wrong with aiming to be the best but you have to temper ambition with realism at times too. Do your very best and then do a little more. Your main competition is always against yourself not against others.


----------



## Rob68

You filling your face yet with pizza ? wish you wouldnt keep mentioning stuff like this lol keep looking at domino`s website now


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You filling your face yet with pizza ? wish you wouldnt keep mentioning stuff like this lol keep looking at domino`s website now


Not yet, mate. Haven't quite finished digesting the large portion of home made shepherds pie yet  :thumbup1:

I'll be having the House Special - it has the most stuff on and it's Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lovely.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not yet, mate. Haven't quite finished digesting the large portion of home made shepherds pie yet  :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll be having the House Special - it has the most stuff on and it's Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lovely.


you realise were having a gun off next year mate and not a gut off pmsl !!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not yet, mate. Haven't quite finished digesting the large portion of home made shepherds pie yet  :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll be having the House Special - it has the most stuff on and it's Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lovely.


Pmsl You have time to digest your food before the next course how many hours in your day are there ? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> you realise were having a gun off next year mate and not a gut off pmsl !!!


You've got to fuel the furnace bro lol. It's all right for you scummy roider types to bulk up on cress and blueberry's and to go round peeling your grapes. Us natty warlords have to shovel in real meat, live cows and random vagrants we find on our travels. And pizzas.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You've got to fuel the furnace bro lol. It's all right for you scummy roider types to bulk up on cress and blueberry's and to go round peeling your grapes. Us natty warlords have to shovel in real meat, live cows and random vagrants we find on our travels. And pizzas.


what and then sit back down on sofa lol ???


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl You have time to digest your food before the next course how many hours in your day are there ? :laugh:


I'm a dainty eater. I'm not a pig:laugh: Actually I'm a very slow eater. It takes me ages to eat anything.



flinty90 said:


> what and then sit back down on sofa lol ???


I don't sit on the sofa lol. It takes too much effort to get back up.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm a dainty eater. I'm not a pig:laugh: Actually I'm a very slow eater. It takes me ages to eat anything.
> 
> I don't sit on the sofa lol. It takes too much effort to get back up.


Sat at the dining table all the time thats why :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

The pizza has landed....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> The pizza has landed....
> 
> View attachment 67710


Enjoy


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The pizza has landed....
> 
> View attachment 67710


Yep enjoy it buddy


----------



## Tassotti

:drool: :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Rob68

Make sure you save room for one of these after the pizza mate :laugh:

View attachment 67712


----------



## Tassotti

you total cnut


----------



## Tassotti

lol


----------



## Mingster

I'll be having a couple of spoonfulls of haargen daz vanilla, mate. A small tub lasts me ages.


----------



## Uriel

Fuk sake mingster - I'd sooner keep yer photo lol

your misses food budget must look like the Greek national debt lo


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> Fuk sake mingster - I'd sooner keep yer photo lol
> 
> your misses food budget must look like the Greek national debt lo


It's the first cheat meal I've had in ages pmsl.

Yeah, we spend a lot on food but don't have many takeaways. We mostly eat home cooked stuff.


----------



## Uriel

Does you no harm now and then mate


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> Does you no harm now and then mate


You are looking very clean cut and respectable in your new avi mate. I sense your life entering a new phase. Some of your earlier avi's were a tad.....sinister pmsl.


----------



## Mingster

No training to report as I've had a two day break. Have a variety of post workout aches, especially in my chest, but all well and should be back i n the gym tomorrow for a back session.

Have had the builder out today ironing out the final details of the conservatory/gym extension. All is now agreed and he will be doing the final measurements on Wednesday and accepting a deposit from myself for the work. The job should be completed by the end of the month, so just in time for me too freeze to death working out through the winter months:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Great news on the extension mate :thumb: ,few winter months of hardcore training awaits you or get some thermal underwear you jessy :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No training to report as I've had a two day break. Have a variety of post workout aches, especially in my chest, but all well and should be back i n the gym tomorrow for a back session.
> 
> Have had the builder out today ironing out the final details of the conservatory/gym extension. All is now agreed and he will be doing the final measurements on Wednesday and accepting a deposit from myself for the work. The job should be completed by the end of the month, so just in time for me too freeze to death working out through the winter months:laugh:


Hope the weather stays fine for the build !


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great news on the extension mate :thumb: ,few winter months of hardcore training awaits you or get some thermal underwear you jessy :laugh:


I shall smear my body with seal fat, wrestle an abominable villager as a warm-up then feast on walrus steaks to celebrate my triumph before each and every workout.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I shall smear my body with seal fat, wrestle an abominable villager as a warm-up then feast on walrus steaks to celebrate my triumph before each and every workout.


Kinky bugger !!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Kinky bugger !!!


Ah, I see you approve then, Retro:lol: :lol: Methinks you may be trying this yourself now the dark nights are drawing in.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I shall smear my body with seal fat, wrestle an abominable villager as a warm-up then feast on walrus steaks to celebrate my triumph before each and every workout.


Make sure the villager aint the bloke who shouts to you `show us the guns` Hate to see you have to shout it to him in future when he out wrestles you mate :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Make sure the villager aint the bloke who shouts to you `show us the guns` Hate to see you have to shout it to him in future when he out wrestles you mate :laugh:


Will they be wrestling naked I wonder ?


----------



## retro-mental

I do it every night before i wrestle the missus as my pet name for her is walrus steak !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Make sure the villager aint the bloke who shouts to you `show us the guns` Hate to see you have to shout it to him in future when he out wrestles you mate :laugh:


LOL No I haven't seen him lately. Maybe he's been taken back to the clinic:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Will they be wrestling naked I wonder ?


Oi what you n flinty get up to we dont need to know about ok :ban: :laugh:



retro-mental said:


> I do it every night before i wrestle the missus as my pet name for her is walrus steak !!!!


PMSL :lol:



Mingster said:


> LOL No I haven't seen him lately. Maybe he's been taken back to the clinic:laugh:


:laugh: Have to get the missus to shout it to you from now on then buddy, or im guessing she`s more the `tut will you put them away you aint impressing no one` kind :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

fvck sake these last few post are hilarious . I love the laughs you get here at UK-M as well as giving and recieving good info :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Back workout in the gym today.

Warm-up.

Seated Rows.

10x50. 10x75. 10x100. 10x100.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x90. 10x110. 10x130.

Seated Rows.

10x90. 10x110. 10x130.

Chins.

6xbw. 6xbw. 5xbw.

Dumbbell Curls.

8x20. 8x22. 8x24.

Cable 21's.

1x10 plates. 1x10 plates dropped to 6 plates to failure at 20ish reps.

Felt good and strong today and added a bit to the early exercises. Same reps and weights for chins and curls but managed them a bit easier this week than last so getting there. Had a bit banter with a lad who's doing a local show in two weeks. He's looking well and says he will win the North Britain in the next two years. He's a big lad and I wish him well. Having a quiet night in as usual. Have had some home made chilli whilst watching Pumping Iron on DVD,and am considering a tiger bread butty of some description soon. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## MRSTRONG

the mrs loves tiger bread .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> the mrs loves tiger bread .


i do mate with cheese and jam on it yummy


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i do mate with cheese and jam on it yummy


i have just discovered cinnamon bagels with peanutbutter wow its like lady cum `the nice kind` in your mouth ..


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back workout in the gym today.
> 
> Warm-up.
> 
> Seated Rows.
> 
> 10x50. 10x75. 10x100. 10x100.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 10x90. 10x110. 10x130.
> 
> Seated Rows.
> 
> 10x90. 10x110. 10x130.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 6xbw. 6xbw. 5xbw.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls.
> 
> 8x20. 8x22. 8x24.
> 
> Cable 21's.
> 
> 1x10 plates. 1x10 plates dropped to 6 plates to failure at 20ish reps.
> 
> Felt good and strong today and added a bit to the early exercises. Same reps and weights for chins and curls but managed them a bit easier this week than last so getting there. Had a bit banter with a lad who's doing a local show in two weeks. He's looking well and says he will win the North Britain in the next two years. He's a big lad and I wish him well. Having a quiet night in as usual. Have had some home made chilli whilst watching Pumping Iron on DVD,and am considering a tiger bread butty of some description soon. Mmmmmmmm.


Good going on the workout mate,hows the elbow holding up all good i hope  Whats tiger bread is it something your missus makes?



ewen said:


> i have just discovered cinnamon bagels with peanutbutter wow its like lady cum `the nice kind` in your mouth ..


Try the bagels toasted aswell Ewen with peanut butter :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat

Big workout mingster mate. Pushing big weight... Oh and whats tiger bread lol


----------



## Tassotti

Asda tiger bread is the creme de la dogs


----------



## Greshie

Tiger bread is awesome .... (though it doesn't taste of tiger! :lol: )


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> Tiger bread is awesome .... (though it doesn't taste of tiger! :lol: )


SILLY Greshie x


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> SILLY Greshie x


----------



## Mingster

Tiger bread is made with sesame oil and rice paste painted onto the top before baking. Tastes lovely. Can't believe people don't know what is is lol. Do yourselves a favour and eat some. It's delicious and great for rustic sandwiches.


----------



## gym rat

Mingster said:


> View attachment 67899
> 
> 
> Tiger bread is made with sesame oil and rice paste painted onto the top before baking. Tastes lovely. *Can't believe people don't know what is is lol*. Do yourselves a favour and eat some. It's delicious and great for rustic sandwiches.


lol its you silly english and your funny words matey pmsl i know what that bread is now.... like you call a bap a barn etc lol you would think id get used to these words now saying the misses is a wiganer... i remember one of our first dates we went to the rugby and i bought a pie and the dude at the stand said you want moist on that. almost pi$$ed myself laughing but apparently it meant with mushy peas or gravey


----------



## retro-mental

I used to get the poppy sead bread, Cut massive slices, toast them then on the toast spread some tom purea to cover, layer chedder on top, chuck on some ham or meat of your choice, herbs , garlic and poppy seads on top and toast. Comes out like the best pizza you have ever had !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Well you just wouldn't believe it would you? Just back from my GP's where I was supposed to get my first trt test injection today. It went something like this....

Me: I'm here for my sust injection, big smile...

Receptionist: Ah...

Me: Ah?...

Receptionist: I'm sorry Mr Ming, it seems that we've ran out of sust and you'll have to come back on Friday...

Me: You saying that your surgery has no sust! I don't believe it! I've got 70ml in a biscuit tin in my cupboard ffs...

Well, not quite like that, but that was the gist of it. I've been assured that the national NHS sust shortage will be solved by Friday so I'm going back then. Grrrr:cursing:


----------



## Rob68

gym rat said:


> lol its you silly english and your funny words matey pmsl i know what that bread is now....


I dont and im english :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well you just wouldn't believe it would you? Just back from my GP's where I was supposed to get my first trt test injection today. It went something like this....
> 
> Me: I'm here for my sust injection, big smile...
> 
> Receptionist: Ah...
> 
> Me: Ah?...
> 
> Receptionist: I'm sorry Mr Ming, it seems that we've ran out of sust and you'll have to come back on Friday...
> 
> Me: You saying that your surgery has no sust! I don't believe it! I've got 70ml in a biscuit tin in my cupboard ffs...
> 
> Well, not quite like that, but that was the gist of it. I've been assured that the national NHS sust shortage will be solved by Friday so I'm going back then. Grrrr:cursing:


They could at least phone you to say dont come today come friday instead,bit off that mate


----------



## Mingster

On a more positive note the builder has been out again, taken his final set of measurements (as well as a sizeable deposit lol) and I've been told work will begin the week after next and be completed by the 1st of December.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Well you just wouldn't believe it would you? Just back from my GP's where I was supposed to get my first trt test injection today. It went something like this....
> 
> Me: I'm here for my sust injection, big smile...
> 
> Receptionist: Ah...
> 
> Me: Ah?...
> 
> Receptionist: I'm sorry Mr Ming, it seems that we've ran out of sust and you'll have to come back on Friday...
> 
> Me: You saying that your surgery has no sust! I don't believe it! I've got 70ml in a biscuit tin in my cupboard ffs...
> 
> Well, not quite like that, but that was the gist of it. I've been assured that the national NHS sust shortage will be solved by Friday so I'm going back then. Grrrr:cursing:


Mr ming hahaha


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> View attachment 67899
> 
> 
> Tiger bread is made with sesame oil and rice paste painted onto the top before baking. Tastes lovely. Can't believe people don't know what is is lol. Do yourselves a favour and eat some. It's delicious and great for rustic sandwiches.


beautiful, makes the cupboard its in smell gorgeous


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Well you just wouldn't believe it would you? Just back from my GP's where I was supposed to get my first trt test injection today. It went something like this....
> 
> Me: I'm here for my sust injection, big smile...
> 
> Receptionist: Ah...
> 
> Me: Ah?...
> 
> Receptionist: I'm sorry Mr Ming, it seems that we've ran out of sust and you'll have to come back on Friday...
> 
> Me: You saying that your surgery has no sust! I don't believe it! I've got 70ml in a biscuit tin in my cupboard ffs...
> 
> Well, not quite like that, but that was the gist of it. I've been assured that the national NHS sust shortage will be solved by Friday so I'm going back then. Grrrr:cursing:


u should say 'when u get it in, just give me the bottle and ill be back in 10 weeks for the next one


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> On a more positive note the builder has been out again, taken his final set of measurements (as well as a sizeable deposit lol) and I've been told work will begin the week after next and be completed by the 1st of December.


Great news mate :thumb: wont take him long to build by the sound of it either


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Mr ming hahaha


Well she actually said....All Hail the Mighty Ming the Merciless, Emperor of Mongo and All Powerful Ruler of the Known Galaxy, Destroyer of Worlds, Crusher of the Cosmos, Demon of the Darkness and all round Bad Ass, but that would have taken too long to type.



Fatstuff said:


> u should say 'when u get it in, just give me the bottle and ill be back in 10 weeks for the next one


Am aiming to achieve this in time, mate but hoping for two bottles lol.



Rob68 said:


> Great news mate :thumb: wont take him long to build by the sound of it either


One day to tear down the existing stuff and two days to rebuild with the new apparently as it's going to be made up in modular units.


----------



## Tassotti

Will it be heated, air-con, matted, stage for the all-worshipping cheerleaders


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Will it be heated, air-con, matted, stage for the all-worshipping cheerleaders


No mate lol. It will be pretty basic and cold I reckon. Air con will be opening the windows and heating will be a little oil filled radiator. Light will probably be a bulb on an extension cord for now. I'll have to wear gloves, a hat and three sweatshirts for the next few months training I reckon:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Home workout for Shoulders tonight.

Dropped some reps, added some volume and upped some weights.

Warm-up.

Upright Rows.

15x40kg. 10x50kg. 8x60kg. 6x65kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

15x90kg. 12x120kg. 12x130kg. 12x140kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

12x50kg. 10x60kg. 10x65kg.

Rear Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Side Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Good workout felt strong and still have plenty in reserve with most of these exercises although was pretty pooped by the time I got to the Side Laterals. Managed to increase the intensity a little tonight and had very little rest between sets and maintained good form, squeezing and feeling the reps. Watching Pumping Iron last night was great motivation. It must have been great training with those guys back in those days. Quality stuff.


----------



## Milky

Mats still here brother...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Mats still here brother...


Good man. I'll be pm-ing you about this soon if that's ok? :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.

The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.

Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.

Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.
> 
> The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.
> 
> Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.
> 
> Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


Nice one Grandad ...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.
> 
> The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.
> 
> Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.
> 
> Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


Nice one buddy 

And a big up to her husband..well done him :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## Mingster

Well off to the docs again tomorrow to get my blood test and jab. Will be taking some of my own sust just in case they still haven't got any:whistling: My second injection, and blood test, will be on the 29th of December so should be able to make a good New Years resolution after that.

A man in my position might be tempted to run a little 4 week course of orals between these two blood tests....


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.
> 
> The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.
> 
> Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.
> 
> Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


Congrats mate, many congratulations indeed. And all the best to your daughter and the latest arrival to the Mingster clan - Ava.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Congrats mate, many congratulations indeed. And all the best to your daughter and the latest arrival to the Mingster clan - Ava.


Cheers Digs, much appreciated mate:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Congrats, and fair play to the husband i wouldnt of been able to do that


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats, and fair play to the husband i wouldnt of been able to do that


No mate, me neither. I'm amazed he managed tbh. Hope there wasn't a crowd gathered lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Well off to the docs again tomorrow to get my blood test and jab. Will be taking some of my own sust just in case they still haven't got any:whistling: My second injection, and blood test, will be on the 29th of December so should be able to make a good New Years resolution after that.
> 
> A man in my position *might* be tempted to run a little 4 week course of orals between these two blood tests....


Might? :whistling:

Me thinks you dont need much tempting....  the ideas already appeared...


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Might? :whistling:
> 
> Me thinks you dont need much tempting....  the ideas already appeared...


No, not me mate. Natty scum that's me. Just talking hypothetically as it were, thinking out loud.... :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.
> 
> The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.
> 
> Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.
> 
> Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


congrats to you mate, and well done that man for delivering it.. something he will no doubt ever forget and a added bonus to the story when he tells his kid later in life that he delivered himself .. awesome mate X


----------



## Fatstuff

do it


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> do it


What? Deliver a baby? :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

oh i thought we was past baby talk - 4 week oxys it is


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Fatstuff said:


> 4 week oxys it is


And the solutions been found..


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.
> 
> The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.
> 
> Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.
> 
> Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


Congratulations mate :thumb:

Great news,Best wishes to your daughter and husband and also to you and the missus :beer:

All the best buddy 

Am dying to drop the word slacker in here somewhere but seeing as its a special day,i will let you off :wink:


----------



## Guest

Congrats to you all m8y.

Fair play on the hubby keeping the cool, and the daughter for actually doing it! Ouch!


----------



## Redbeard85

Awesome bro!! Congrats to you and all your fam! what a great place to give birth, lol!!


----------



## Mingster

Had my first trt injection at the doc's today. All went well and the nurse who jabbed me was very nice. Felt a bit odd being jabbed in the ass after so long - she didn't aspirate by the way for those of you interested in such things - but by the time I got home a nice little blood stain had worked it's way through my boxers and jeans. They are both steeping in a pail of water at the present time lol.

The shot was decanoate not sust and came in a bloody big amp that I warmed up in my hand whilst the nurse was doing my bloods. Not so different to self application then.

Not much pain at the moment, if it stays this way I might get her to do all my shots


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Had my first trt injection at the doc's today. All went well and the nurse who jabbed me was very nice. Felt a bit odd being jabbed in the ass after so long - she didn't aspirate by the way for those of you interested in such things - but by the time I got home a nice little blood stain had worked it's way through my boxers and jeans. They are both steeping in a pail of water at the present time lol.
> 
> The shot was decanoate not sust and came in a bloody big amp that I warmed up in my hand whilst the nurse was doing my bloods. Not so different to self application then.
> 
> Not much pain at the moment, if it stays this way I might get her to do all my shots


Glad it went well Ming!!

"They are both steeping in a pail of water at the present time lol."

Not your bum cheeks I hope


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Glad it went well Ming!!
> 
> "They are both steeping in a pail of water at the present time lol."
> 
> Not your bum cheeks I hope


It would need a bloody big pail for that, mate:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> It would need a bloody big pail for that, mate:laugh:


Your Ming! Anything is possible


----------



## retro-mental

Congrats grandaddy ming, Brilliant news for you and all is going well with the injections too.


----------



## Rob68

Glad all went well at the docs mate :thumbup1:

As for the nurse was nice,if i was getting you back on your first cycle for many moons you`d even think i was nice mate :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

A bit late to the party, but congrats and well wishes to you and your family Minger

Edit...I had a woman putting stuff in my ass today, but thats a story for another time


----------



## Mingster

No PIP today

Will be off to visit my parents as usual today, so that's lunch taken care of. I've taken a portion of lasagna, a portion of shepherds pie and a portion of chilli out of the freezer so willb e having some, or all, of these too.

Am on a fortnight off work starting today. Oddly this interferes with my training as my gym is near my workplace which in turn is a good old drive from my home. Normally I fit my gym visits in after work to save extra trips. This won't be happening much whilst I'm off so I have two alternatives. One, more home workouts. These will predominantly be chest and shoulder workouts as I have the equipment to do these at home without losing too much from the workouts. Secondly, a small local gym, which has very few free weights but lots of machines. This is where I plan to train back and legs, albeit mostly on said machines. I normally don't like to change my exercises round too much but needs must and for the next couple of weeks there will be some small changes to the routines.

All good and raring to go. Legs tonight.


----------



## gym rat

aw matey loving the food you lucky git, so when shall mr mings be self administrating his first cycle? great news on the trt too pal, its been a long time coming


----------



## Rob68

Have a good day mate and smash the legs laters


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> aw matey loving the food you lucky git, so when shall mr mings be self administrating his first cycle? great news on the trt too pal, its been a long time coming


Second injection and a further blood test will be on the 28th December so no extra pinning until then. As I mentioned earlier, a man less chivalrous than myself could be tempted into a four week oral course between these blood tests, dropping the orals 10 days prior to the second test. That's not for me however


----------



## flinty90

hows you doing mingster... i have inducted another monster to be into our iron muskateers group , young ROB is now on the real road to cannon central lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well no training today, not much eating either. And I'm dog tired. But I'm happy.
> 
> The reason being we got a phone call from the eldest daughter at 3 am this moning telling us she had gone into labour. Cue the missus running about like a loony, packing bags and readying the car for the long journey south. At 5 am another call told us that our daughter had given birth to an 8 pound baby girl, Ava, in the back seat of her husbands Vauxhall Astra, pulled over in an industrial estate, en route to the hospital:beer: Her husband bricked it but managed to deliver the baby successfully - rather him than me lol. Then on to the hospital for the bits and pieces to be sorted.
> 
> Then I had to do a 12 hour shift at work.
> 
> Never mind. I'm very proud of both of them and as long as I don't have to look after the baby all will be fine.


CONGRATULATIONS :clap: and hope all is well with both daughter and Grandaughter.................and son inlaw by the sounds of it ............that will be a birth to be remembered and a good talking point in future LOL

I also have a granddaughter on the way. My eldest daughter is due on 16/01/12.


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> CONGRATULATIONS :clap: and hope all is well with both daughter and Grandaughter.................and son inlaw by the sounds of it ............that will be a birth to be remembered and a good talking point in future LOL
> 
> I also have a granddaughter on the way. My eldest daughter is due on 16/01/12.


Cheers Rep and all the best with the big event in January:thumb: We may have a double off as the middle daughter is expecting in Jan as well, not sure of the exact date. Darn daughters and them baby things:laugh: Why can't they go to the gym and behave? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> hows you doing mingster... i have inducted another monster to be into our iron muskateers group , young ROB is now on the real road to cannon central lol !!!


Careful Flints. That creating a monster business can backfire lol. Beware the student becoming the master


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Careful Flints. That creating a monster business can backfire lol. Beware the student becoming the master


mate dont ever think i will make that schoolboy error, i will teach him enough to compete with me pal but not enough to ever beat me lol X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> mate dont ever think i will make that schoolboy error, i will teach him enough to compete with me pal but not enough to ever beat me lol X


Good man:wink: I was wondering when you got him to inject into his kneecap:laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> mate dont ever think i will make that schoolboy error, i will teach him enough to compete with me pal but not enough to ever beat me lol X


Now thats top experience for you..very wise :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right, just back from a Leg workout in the new 'machine only' gym. Haven't got a clue what the plates weigh here so all weights in % of stack. When I got there only one guy was training but once he saw the guns he toddled off so apart from my warm up I trained alone. This was good as it allowed me to suss out a few strange machines without looking a total fool and was better than good after one set when I tried to sit on one of those Swiss ball things and went ass over tit and almost knocked myself out on a Preacher Curl machine:lol:

Went for a bit of volume training for a change. Quick warm-up on all exercises then....

Leg Press.

10x10x full stack.

Cable SLDL.

5x10x half stack.

Leg Extensions.

5x15x full stack supersetted with....

Standing Calf Raise.

5x20x 75% stack.

Leg Curls.

5x10x half stack.

Was bloody crippled after this and nearly veered off the road twice driving home lol. Never mind. Who cares if it gets results. If I'd known what I was going to do before I got there I never would have gone so at least I managed to fool myself Now it's food time:beer: :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> and was better than good after one set when I tried to sit on one of those Swiss ball things and went ass over tit and almost knocked myself out on a Preacher Curl machine:lol:


Hahahahaha...And this is why my only interaction with those balls is to kick them out of my way


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hahahahaha...And this is why my only interaction with those balls is to kick them out of my way


Yes, I agree. As there was no-one else there I beat it up mercilessly then wedged it into the pec dec and dropped the stack on it.

It won't try that again:lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, I look at those swissballs and I fall over mate  . Looks good man! Machine only gym...? I got a feeling you'll miss the free weights. But it's all about the results as you say Ming. Enjoy the food :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry for laughing bud ........ :laugh: .... you ok? :lol: hope your not hurt :lol:


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Haha, I look at those swissballs and I fall over mate  . Looks good man! Machine only gym...? I got a feeling you'll miss the free weights. But it's all about the results as you say Ming. Enjoy the food :thumb:


Only using this gym for two weeks Lee so will be back on the free weights soon.



Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry for laughing bud ........ :laugh: .... you ok? :lol: hope your not hurt :lol:


No I'm not. But there is a big head shaped dent in the Preacher machine:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Got some serious DOMS after yesterday's volume leg session. Have shovelled down a good breakfast and will be taking the dog for cardio shortly to try and get some movement back in the leg department. Funnily enough I seem to have an ache all over today. Don't know if that's from my jab on Friday or what but have a serious arm and shoulder pump this morning. Might leave my chest and tri's workout till tomorrow. Have a large pile of bacon to cook when I return from dog walking and will throw a few eggs and tomato's into the mix together with some wholemeal toast.


----------



## Rob68

Am glad it wasnt just me suffering from a leg session lol Enjoy the breakfast mate ...fry a piece of the wholemeal bread tis nice


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Am glad it wasnt just me suffering from a leg session lol Enjoy the breakfast mate ...fry a piece of the wholemeal bread tis nice


1 will....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> 1 will....
> 
> View attachment 68175


Black pepper on those eggs and voila !

Looks spot on, enjoy!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Hows the legs, lol!!! Thats looks like one awesome breakfast dude :drool:


----------



## Uriel

fuk sake mingster - i just cat believe your food intake is for real.......i would be like a fuking blimp if i ate like you.......... fuker

I love eating but that is twice what i can have


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> fuk sake mingster - i just cat believe your food intake is for real.......i would be like a fuking blimp if i ate like you.......... fuker
> 
> I love eating but that is twice what i can have


Just polished off the last of the chilli bro, and am tucking into some home made quark based cheesecake now. A little supper around 10 30 and it'll be time for bed lol....


----------



## Uriel

i only train so I can eat more ....lol, you must have the metabolism of a bloody racing weasel


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> i only train so I can eat more ....lol, you must have the metabolism of a bloody racing weasel


Yeah, it is a bit nippy bro. Missus reckons I'm always like a furnace, hot stuff lol. Was saying to Flinty earlier my resting heartbeat has always been about 90 a minute even when I was an athletic youngster lol.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Yeah, it is a bit nippy bro. Missus reckons I'm always like a furnace, hot stuff lol. Was saying to Flinty earlier my resting heartbeat has always been about 90 a minute even when I was an athletic youngster lol.


lol we are all weird eh.....i run hot to the touch too - i'm always ablaze but i run very cool (for real)...evebn on Dnp the other week i scudded along barely over 35 degrees C (normal human temp is 36.9)


----------



## Uriel

maybe i should change my UN to the fiery iceman lol or something equally gay


----------



## Mingster

How about The Molten Icicle pmsl....


----------



## Uriel

the firecicle?


----------



## Uriel

no that sounds too much like farcicle...........hmmmm maybe not so bad


----------



## flinty90

how about the burning infernhomo


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> how about the burning infernhomo


it has the heat but no ice and too much incenuation of my willingness to take cock

how about the coolerator?


----------



## Mingster

Home workout for Chest and Triceps today. Really went for this....

Warm up.

CGBP.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 8x100kg. 6x120kg. 5x120kg.

Dumbbell Bench Press.

12x42.5kg. 11x42.5kg. 10x42.5kg.

Dumbbell French Press.

20x42.5kg. 20x42.5kg. 20x42.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

12x32.5kg. 10x32.5kg. 9x32.5kg.

Bench Dips.

Bodyweight to failure at 46 reps.

Absolutely hammered after this. A bit stronger today. Don't know if that's down to placebo/real effect of a gram of trt decanoate flowing round my system or what but gratefully accepted nonetheless. Feeling leaner too lately. Weighed in at 16 stone 10 pounds on Saturday so no weight loss but, as I say, feeling and looking leaner so all good there. Knocking back a huge shake containing 60g of protein blend, a pint of milk, 6 eggs, 70g oats and two tablespoons of honey now - must be 100g of protein there lol - then off to bed for a quick muscle sleep lol. I do love being off work.


----------



## flinty90

love it mate nice chest session there pal.....


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice man! I love doing dips, they really get in there deep. great workout Ming :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Home workout for Chest and Triceps today. Really went for this....
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 8x100kg. 6x120kg. 5x120kg.
> 
> Dumbbell Bench Press.
> 
> 12x42.5kg. 11x42.5kg. 10x42.5kg.
> 
> Dumbbell French Press.
> 
> 20x42.5kg. 20x42.5kg. 20x42.5kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x32.5kg. 10x32.5kg. 9x32.5kg.
> 
> Bench Dips.
> 
> Bodyweight to failure at 46 reps.
> 
> Absolutely hammered after this. A bit stronger today. Don't know if that's down to placebo/real effect of a gram of trt decanoate flowing round my system or what but gratefully accepted nonetheless. Feeling leaner too lately. Weighed in at 16 stone 10 pounds on Saturday so no weight loss but, as I say, feeling and looking leaner so all good there. Knocking back a huge shake containing 60g of protein blend, a pint of milk, 6 eggs, 70g oats and two tablespoons of honey now - must be 100g of protein there lol - then off to bed for a quick muscle sleep lol. I do love being off work.


lol 46 dips think you need some added weight :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> lol 46 dips think you need some added weight :lol:


I do mate but it's awkward at home lol. I could only do about 25 when I started. Thought Id hit 50 today but couldn't quite make it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I do mate but it's awkward at home lol. I could only do about 25 when I started. Thought Id hit 50 today but couldn't quite make it.


you need a boudica type naked of course straddling you


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> you need a boudica type naked of course straddling you


I'll suggest it to the missus lol. Good job I do them last in the workout then.


----------



## Tassotti

or a Sumo-suit


----------



## gym rat

knocking down some good weights matey and you know how i feel about your food intake lol


----------



## Mingster

Haven't done a lot today. A bit of cardio dog walking and a few sets of core work to keep things ticking over. Will be using the new part time gym again tomorrow for a back and bicep workout. I do a lot of back work on machines so workout shouldn't change radically from normal. Will have to do a few sets of cables for bi's but no hardship there. Hope it's as empty as last time. There's something therapeutic about an empty gym, the only flesh and blood thing amongst all that iron....oo-er missus, came over a bit tingly there....


----------



## Rob68

Hope your enjoying not working but making the most of to mate :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Rucksack with added weights for the dips.

All the workouts are looking good ming and the eating is looking great, I get hungry everytime i come in here. You should recommend it to the people suffering with bloat and not eating enough. Its like the boiled sweet of journals !!!


----------



## Mingster

Cracking Back and Biceps workout in the machine only gym tonight. All weights in plates.

Warm up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x10pl. 10x12pl. 10x14pl. 8x16pl. 8x16pl.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x10pl. 10x12pl. 10x14pl. 10x16pl. 10x18pl. 10x20pl/stack.

Pullovers.

10x14pl x4 sets.

Cable Bicep Curl

15x9pl x 3 sets.

Cable Preacher Curls.

15x10pl x 2 sets to absolute agonising rest pause failure.

Really enjoyed this workout and got absolutely pumped up to the max. Only two or three other trainers to smash out double bi and lat spread poses at but you can't have everything. Still getting used to the weights on the machines hence extra set of Pulley Rows to reach my max effort but pretty much hit the mark on other exercises. Can't handle a lot of weight with the old bi's after the back work so intend to go for high rep sets to failure to go for a huge pump and see if that will squeeze that elusive extra inch out of the stubborn buggers.

Cracking workout and loved every second:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

bicep boy


----------



## Rob68

Get in mate :thumb:

Great to see you comment like that at the end,theres a few people now really knuckling down on here of late and starting to get some great workouts under there belts ,long may it continue for everyone :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> Get in mate :thumb:
> 
> Great to see you comment like that at the end,theres a few people now really knuckling down on here of late and starting to get some great workouts under there belts ,long may it continue for everyone :thumb:


well said rob .


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yes I agree with Rob, cracking workout mate. Long may it take continue.

I Cant wait until I get paid, got alot of bits to buy. Belt alsorts.


----------



## Redbeard85

Excellent training dude and yeah it;s good to hear that your enjoying every second of the workout!! just as it's meant to be bro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> bicep boy


Cheers Tass Am going to do 4/5 high rep bicep sets once a week after back for a while and see how it goes.



Rob68 said:


> Get in mate :thumb:
> 
> Great to see you comment like that at the end,theres a few people now really knuckling down on here of late and starting to get some great workouts under there belts ,long may it continue for everyone :thumb:


Yes mate. It would be nice to see a few folk from here make some big strides towards achieving their dreams, whether it be competing, adding quality muscle, losing weight or just getting more enjoyment into their lives through their chosen sport. With the encouragement we give each other lets make these good things happen:thumb: :beer:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. It would be nice to see a few folk from here make some big strides towards achieving their dreams, whether it be competing, adding quality muscle, losing weight or just getting more enjoyment into their lives through their chosen sport. With the encouragement we give each other lets make these good things happen:thumb: :beer:


Amen to that brother :beer:

Love seeing people doing good in whichever way they want to go.

Oh and a cracking workout mate..your in a great place in that mind of yours...keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Amen to that brother :beer:
> 
> Love seeing people doing good in whichever way they want to go.
> 
> Oh and a cracking workout mate..your in a great place in that mind of yours...keep it up :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Trying to get into a good place before my last-for-a-while blood test at the end of next month. Will be looking to push on big style from then on in:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. Trying to get into a good place before my last-for-a-while blood test at the end of next month. Will be looking to push on big style from then on in:thumbup1:


Bring on the new year


----------



## Mingster

A bit on the tired side today and could have done with a rest day but have plans for tomorrow so it was into the home gym for a Shoulders workout tonight.

Warm up.

Upright Rows.

12x40kg. 10x50kg. 8x60kg. 8x70kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

12x120kg. 12x140kg. 18x140kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

15x60kg. 15x60kg. 15x60kg.

Rear Laterals.

12x20kg. 12x20kg. 12x20kg.

Side Laterals.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Another productive workout tonight. Pushed harder than ever and upped the weight on several exercises and the intensity throughout. Got to 12 reps on the last set of shrugs and thought 'it's not enough', dug deep, and rest paused another six reps. Am doing this on a regular basis recently. Getting to a point where I can ignore the little voice in my head that is saying 'that's enough' and pushing on beyond the comfort zone and grinding out those few extra, productive reps.

Good stuff and very pleased:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

every time i see this thread heading it makes me chuckle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tommy10 said:


> every time i see this thread heading it makes me chuckle :lol: :lol:


Cheers Tommy. Sometimes I wonder if it does more to confuse than to amuse.


----------



## Tommy10

Mingster said:


> Cheers Tommy. Sometimes I wonder if it does more to confuse than to amuse.


Oh im confused alright, no idea where Mongo is.....i picture a tribe deep in the rain forest..... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Tommy10 said:


> Oh im confused alright, no idea where Mongo is.....i picture a tribe deep in the rain forest..... :thumb:


Mongo is the planet ruled by my namesake Ming the Merciless in the Flash Gordon comic strip/films.


----------



## Uriel

owdo ming - feeling the love from the test dec now?

any extra oral vitamins and minerals augmenting that anabolic aid yet?


----------



## DiggyV

Tommy10 said:


> Oh im confused alright, no idea where Mongo is.....i picture a tribe deep in the rain forest..... :thumb:


Don't worry Ming I remember Flash Gordon on in the morning during school holidays.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Don't worry Ming I remember Flash Gordon on in the morning during school holidays.


Cheers Digs. Sometimes I wonder where our older members youth was spent, then I think 'Naa,' it's better not to know lol....



Uriel said:


> owdo ming - feeling the love from the test dec now?
> 
> any extra oral vitamins and minerals augmenting that anabolic aid yet?


Well bro, a man with less moral strength than I might be nibbling a 50mg dbol, 50mg oxy cocktail. But I'm stronger than that.


----------



## Uriel

yes mingster - I know how you can resist a nibble lol


----------



## Uriel

DiggyV said:


> Don't worry Ming I remember Flash Gordon on in the morning during school holidays.


i think i may have got a firtm winky over Dales exposed thigh............. and a Mudmans dirty genitals lol


----------



## Mingster

Don't talk about Mrs. Ming like that pmsl....


----------



## strongmanmatt

Your getting a good muscular upper body mingster.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Your getting a good muscular upper body mingster.


Cheers Matt. Kind of you to say so.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Cheers Matt. Kind of you to say so.


He was looking at the Ming and mrs Ming pic, not the AVI PMSL


----------



## retro-mental

strongmanmatt said:


> Your getting a good muscular upper body mingster.


Yeah its getting there ming, Put in a little more effort and you never know. You could have a good body !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice workout and good weights mate..keep it up :thumbup1:

If only you wernt such a sensible lad then youd be throwing those magic sweeties down your neck and blasting onto yet another level  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout and good weights mate..keep it up :thumbup1:
> 
> If only you wernt such a sensible lad then youd be throwing those magic sweeties down your neck and blasting onto yet another level  :lol:


Cheers bro.

LOL Only got a small window before the next blood test so a little limited at moment but have a substantial stash of goodies to choose from after that. If I was that way inclined of course:whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> LOL Only got a small window before the next blood test so a little limited at moment but have a substantial stash of goodies to choose from after that. If I was that way inclined of course :whistling:


Arent we all.... :rolleye:

Its going to be a good xmas for you then big brother 

Look forward to the progress..your in a good mindset now and your gonna be going places real quick real soon


----------



## Redbeard85

Your bloody avi makes my Manorexia worse in the morning bro!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Just a little atmospheric tune to add a little culture to the journal....






And something a little more lively....


----------



## Redbeard85

Now theres some music!! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Now theres some music!! :thumb:


LOL. Cheers Lee. Not to everybody's taste but does me just fine. Going to see Rammstein on 29th Feb next year.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> LOL. Cheers Lee. Not to everybody's taste but does me just fine. Going to see Rammstein on 29th Feb next year.


Cant beleive your seeing rammstein, You best take your fire extiguisher with you !!!!!

They put on a hell of a show


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> LOL. Cheers Lee. Not to everybody's taste but does me just fine. Going to see Rammstein on 29th Feb next year.


Thats awesome dude! Ya jammy bastardo!! I need a gig soon, only wish Pantera was still around!! I think MachineHead are in the UK soon too mate  ... Last gig I was at was Parkway Drive...that was just after I went to Download 2010, lol


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Cant beleive your seeing rammstein, You best take your fire extiguisher with you !!!!!
> 
> They put on a hell of a show


Yes mate, they are quality entertainment lol. I always take crumpets to toast:lol:



lee85 said:


> Thats awesome dude! Ya jammy bastardo!! I need a gig soon, only wish Pantera was still around!! I think MachineHead are in the UK soon too mate  ... Last gig I was at was Parkway Drive...that was just after I went to Download 2010, lol


Don't go to a lot of gigs these days Lee, they're way too expensive. Used to go and see someone virtually every week when I was younger. Just picked up the Pantera live 101 Proof CD yesterday.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, they are quality entertainment lol. I always take crumpets to toast:lol:
> 
> Don't go to a lot of gigs these days Lee, they're way too expensive. Used to go and see someone virtually every week when I was younger. Just picked up the Pantera live 101 Proof CD yesterday.


Your right mate, some of the gigs are too expensive. Best going to the festivals instead and see everyone you want  . Yeah, the live albums are always the best, my fav has got to be Lamb of Gods Killadelphia


----------



## Uriel

rammestein would be a smoking gig lol.....

brilliant band and never far down my playlist for the past 3 years


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> rammestein would be a smoking gig lol.....
> 
> brilliant band and never far down my playlist for the past 3 years


I'm pretty much stuck in the 70's music wise, but Rammstein and a few others buck that trend. I like my industrial metal lol.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I'm pretty much stuck in the 70's music wise, but Rammstein and a few others buck that trend. I like my industrial metal lol.


Rammstein are a stonking band and brilliant live with a hell of a stage show. If you like industrial metal have you listened to Static-X? Their Machine album is superb.


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Rammstein are a stonking band and brilliant live with a hell of a stage show. If you like industrial metal have you listened to Static-X? Their Machine album is superb.


I haven't tbh Diggy, but I will check them out. Thanks for that:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

hey bud hows things.............just checkin in to see your behavin LOL


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I'm pretty much stuck in the 70's music wise, but Rammstein and a few others buck that trend. I like my industrial metal lol.


i was born in 78 but love 70's music. i am a bit of a record ( yes those black vinyl things ) collector. i have thousands and majority are 70's rock / prog rock. Got all the led zeppelin, pink flloyd, yes, sabbath, elp and so on lps from the 70's. i am a bit of a geek when it comes to music and antiques !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> hey bud hows things.............just checkin in to see your behavin LOL


Yes, Rep I'm fine. Just back from a leg session so feeling a bit queasy lol.



retro-mental said:


> i was born in 78 but love 70's music. i am a bit of a record ( yes those black vinyl things ) collector. i have thousands and majority are 70's rock / prog rock. Got all the led zeppelin, pink flloyd, yes, sabbath, elp and so on lps from the 70's. i am a bit of a geek when it comes to music and antiques !!!!!


Ah, the glory days of music. I was a Zeppelin and Sabbath man and used to take the mick out of prog rock hippy's lol.


----------



## Mingster

Leg session tonight. Took a bit of extra willpower to venture out of the house into the cold, dark night with the wind howling and fell creatures stalking the darkness....but enough of the under 30's lol.

Warm up.

Leg Press.

5x20x full stack.

Hamstring Curls.

10x8 plates. 10x9 plates. 10x10 plates. 10x11 plates. 10x12 plates.

Standing Calf Raises.

5x10x full stack.

Leg Extensions.

5x10x full stack.

Didn't have the zip and zoom of recent workouts but knuckled down and got the work done. Been feeling a little under the weather today so hope my flu injection will fight off any cold. Eating been a little on the sp**** side the last day or two as well - a sure sign that I'm not 100%  . Never mind. A few less sets than last time but a bit more weight or reps in most cases so job done. Shepherds pie for tea:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Yes, Rep I'm fine. Just back from a leg session so feeling a bit queasy lol.
> 
> Ah, the glory days of music. I was a Zeppelin and Sabbath man and used to take the mick out of prog rock hippy's lol.


Black sabbath Volume 4 ...awesome Album


----------



## Tassotti

Ming, do you prefer leg curls or SLDL?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Ming, do you prefer leg curls or SLDL?


I prefer SLDL tbh Tass. The curls are easier but I never feel comfortable lying on my stomach with my ass in the air lol. Having said that I think you can do just as well using leg curls for working the hamstrings, it's just the SLDL's hit more support muscle groups so more bang for your buck as our American cousins might say.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Leg session tonight. Took a bit of extra willpower to venture out of the house into the cold, dark night with the wind howling and fell creatures stalking the darkness....but enough of the under 30's lol.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 5x20x full stack.
> 
> Hamstring Curls.
> 
> 10x8 plates. 10x9 plates. 10x10 plates. 10x11 plates. 10x12 plates.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x10x full stack.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> 5x10x full stack.
> 
> Didn't have the zip and zoom of recent workouts but knuckled down and got the work done. Been feeling a little under the weather today so hope my flu injection will fight off any cold. Eating been a little on the sp**** side the last day or two as well - a sure sign that I'm not 100%  . Never mind. A few less sets than last time but a bit more weight or reps in most cases so job done. Shepherds pie for tea:thumbup1:


Nice work out there MING :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> Ming, do you prefer leg curls or SLDL?


I would prefer sldl to leg curls. like ming said there a bigger exercise and work more stabalizers but leg curls are good to concentrate on hams. SLDL needs to be 100% correct form i find to really work and theres room for injury when they get heavy.

Always wanted to do reverse hypers and glute / ham raises as i would say both oth them would create stronger hamstrings


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Yes, Rep I'm fine. Just back from a leg session so feeling a bit queasy lol.
> 
> Ah, the glory days of music. I was a Zeppelin and Sabbath man and used to take the mick out of prog rock hippy's lol.


Some prog is good !!!

I bet you were a purple head too ?

i also like a bit of krautrock


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Some prog is good !!!
> 
> I bet you were a purple head too ?
> 
> i also like a bit of krautrock


Yes, there's some good prog but you have to take the p1ss out of somebody lol. I liked a bit of ELP and went to see Tangerine Dream in concert once.

I had a mate who was a Purple fan so couldn't really like them on principal lol. I loved early Judas Priest before the leather and whips. I seen Hawkwind many, many times and me and the lads used to follow Motorhead around the country on our bikes - seen them in Preston, Lancaster, Newcastle and Glasgow four nights running.

Scorpions was one of the best concerts I've ever been too. Same for Uriah Heep. Bad Company was one of the worst.


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice workout there bro, even though your not 100%. That shephards pie should fix you up!! :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Cant beat homemade shepherds pie..love it :thumb: And im sure his was a family size pie for one anyhow :lol:

Nice workout again..well done for going when your not 100% like the others have said 

Hope alls good Ming?


----------



## Redbeard85

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cant beat homemade shepherds pie..love it :thumb: And im sure his was a family size pie for one anyhow :lol:
> 
> Nice workout again..well done for going when your not 100% like the others have said
> 
> Hope alls good Ming?


Definatly a family sized for Ming the monster (good monster, good big huge monster...I'm not making this sound any better...maybe monster wasn't the word) :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Hows it going Ming you dirty half roided up big fcuker lol !!!!


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cant beat homemade shepherds pie..love it :thumb: And im sure his was a family size pie for one anyhow :lol:
> 
> Nice workout again..well done for going when your not 100% like the others have said
> 
> Hope alls good Ming?


All well mate. Phone line and internet has been down since last night because of the gales but back on now (obviously lol).



lee85 said:


> Definatly a family sized for Ming the monster (good monster, good big huge monster...I'm not making this sound any better...maybe monster wasn't the word) :lol:


Monster is a compliment lol. I get called lots worse. Especially when I'm asleep.



flinty90 said:


> Hows it going Ming you dirty half roided up big fcuker lol !!!!


All good on the roided half lol. The unroided half is lagging a little. Just smashed a back workout though Flints, that even you couldn't fault the intensity:rockon:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going Ming you dirty half roided up big fcuker lol !!!!


What he said LOL^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mingster

Back and Biceps today.

Warm up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x10 plates. 10x12 plates. 10x14 plates. 10x16 plates. 9x17 plates.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x16 pl. 10x18 pl. 10x20 pl/full stack.

Pullovers.

15x14 pl. 12x14 pl. 12x14 pl.

Barbell Cable Curls. (To Forehead).

15x8 pl. 15x8 pl. 15x8 pl.

Cable Preacher Curls.

10 plates to failure dropped to 8 plates to failure dropped to 6 plates to failure dropped to 4 plates to failure.

Super high intensity today - I do love training my back. Biceps trained for maximum pump with high reps and pushing past failure as much as possible.

Weighed in at 108kg today. Eating still not right but managing to fight off the cold so far.

Definitely having a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Redbeard85

Good to see your still powering through it mate :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

well I am not lagging a massive amount to be honest and been training only abit less than 3 months.

I hope to be breaking the junior deadlift record in about 3-4 years.:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Back and Biceps today.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 10x10 plates. 10x12 plates. 10x14 plates. 10x16 plates. 9x17 plates.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 10x16 pl. 10x18 pl. 10x20 pl/full stack.
> 
> Pullovers.
> 
> 15x14 pl. 12x14 pl. 12x14 pl.
> 
> Barbell Cable Curls. (To Forehead).
> 
> 15x8 pl. 15x8 pl. 15x8 pl.
> 
> Cable Preacher Curls.
> 
> 10 plates to failure dropped to 8 plates to failure dropped to 6 plates to failure dropped to 4 plates to failure.
> 
> Super high intensity today - I do love training my back. Biceps trained for maximum pump with high reps and pushing past failure as much as possible.
> 
> Weighed in at 108kg today. Eating still not right but managing to fight off the cold so far.
> 
> Good stuff m8 ...............yup, I like training all , but like back the best .
> 
> this cold sh1t is going about eh ...got a bit of the sniffels myself ...in fact Im a bit of a wreck at the moment LOL
> 
> Definitely having a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Rob68

Hello mate hope alls well, just had a catch up,few good workouts again you got through :thumbup1: definately something wrong if you aint eating lol hope your feeling better :thumb:

Glad to see you braved the dark night and the youths to go train lol then i fell asleep reading as you starting talking about noise or summat from the seventies :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

No training of any description today. Having a rest and recuperate day. Done a bit of shopping with the missus and have got some odd jobs out of the way. Work starts on the gym extension on Wednesday so have a few bits and pieces to sort in preparation for that. Missus is cooking up some beef stew with dumplings and has a ginger cake baking in the oven so am anticipating a large influx of calories in about an hour

Chest and Tri's on the menu for tomorrow.


----------



## Fatstuff

U thinking of doing that slingshot thingy?


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> U thinking of doing that slingshot thingy?


Will be starting my first cycle in nearly 8 years at New Year so first things first. Now I'm on prescribed trt I'll never be 'coming off' so to speak so am definitely considering giving it, or something similar, a go next year. Will see how I react to a more conventional cycle after all that time first. Now I'm 50 I'm not going to be growing forever so intend to have one last crack at getting huge - I'd never forgive myself if I didn't give it a go lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Will be starting my first cycle in nearly 8 years at New Year so first things first. Now I'm on prescribed trt I'll never be 'coming off' so to speak so am definitely considering giving it, or something similar, a go next year. Will see how I react to a more conventional cycle after all that time first. Now I'm 50 I'm not going to be growing forever so intend to have one last crack at getting huge - I'd never forgive myself if I didn't give it a go lol.


Lol fair play, haven't read it properly but its basically stay on test e year round and do 4 week blasts of short ester gear with a couple weeks of less volume/intensity/gear


----------



## Mingster

The basic premise is 8 week blasts of high gear use, calorie and protein intake, and high intensity workouts of 12 sets a muscle group, followed by 2 week cruises where all those factors are substantially reduced. I like the look of it as I'm on a test cruise dose year round with the trt anyway, and I can do the blasts no bother lol. I would need to extend the cruise periods to at least 4 weeks instead of 2 and do higher rep work during these periods as I will need to recover more as I'm an old git lol. Apart from this I'm g2g I reckon. Just going to see if I still react ok to aas first and then lets get cracking.


----------



## Fatstuff

Good lad, u will be an awesome lump of a man I'm sure, expecting regular pics


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Will be starting my first cycle in nearly 8 years at New Year so first things first. Now I'm on prescribed trt I'll never be 'coming off' so to speak so am definitely considering giving it, or something similar, a go next year. Will see how I react to a more conventional cycle after all that time first. Now I'm 50 I'm not going to be growing forever so intend to have one last crack at getting huge - I'd never forgive myself if I didn't give it a go lol.


Awesome mate :thumb: That could be followed up with a braveheart style battle speech and then a sprint to the gym.... :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome mate :thumb: That could be followed up with a braveheart style battle speech and then a sprint to the gym.... :laugh:


Braveheart's a soft git compared to me, mate. Mel Gibson's version anyhow.

And it's been a long time since I sprinted anywhere:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

have you seen dutch scotts no bull gh theory based on puberty ?


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Braveheart's a soft git compared to me, mate. Mel Gibson's version anyhow.
> 
> And it's been a long time since I sprinted anywhere:lol: :lol:


Yeah good thinking mate..maybe just drive eh


----------



## MRSTRONG

reckon you might like the idea behind this .

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> have you seen dutch scotts no bull gh theory based on puberty ?


I've seen it mentioned, but have never read it mate. I'll hunt it out if you think I should read it:thumbup1:

Oh, too late lol. Cheers Ewen


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah good thinking mate..maybe just drive eh


I'd prefer to be carried mate. Why do you think we're building a home gym


----------



## Tassotti

The 'gym' is just going to be a big fcuk-off larder with a couple of 50k dumbells in the corner :lol:


----------



## maxie

How do you go about getting on the prescribed trt mingster,i wouldnt mind getting on it myself.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Tassotti said:


> The 'gym' is just going to be a big fcuk-off larder with a couple of 50k dumbells in the corner :lol:


 :lol: definatly mate..can picture it now his missus wakes him on a morning, pushes him through into there on a trolley, locks the door behind him and nothing is heard all day until bedime except metal banging and strange animal like noises..

:lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: definatly mate..can picture it now his missus wakes him on a morning, pushes him through into there on a trolley, locks the door behind him and nothing is heard all day until bedime except metal banging and strange animal like noises..
> 
> :lol:


and obviously there will be a hatch for his endless supply of shephard pie :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

maxie said:


> How do you go about getting on the prescribed trt mingster,i wouldnt mind getting on it myself.


I am prescribed it by an endocrinologist maxie. I am producing no natural testosterone owing to a tumour on my pituitary gland. You would need to go to your gp and gets your bloods done to see what your test levels are. If they wre low you would be referred to a specialist. It's quite a long process and has taken around six months in my case.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> The 'gym' is just going to be a big fcuk-off larder with a couple of 50k dumbells in the corner :lol:





BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: definatly mate..can picture it now his missus wakes him on a morning, pushes him through into there on a trolley, locks the door behind him and nothing is heard all day until bedime except metal banging and strange animal like noises..
> 
> :lol:





lee85 said:


> and obviously there will be a hatch for his endless supply of shephard pie :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And?

Tell me that this doesn't sound like a plan?


----------



## Redbeard85

Dude, it sounds like f*cking heaven tbh!!! :lol: ... locked in a gym with food being served to you!! I'm looking at my missus with a glare right now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Home workout today. Chest and Triceps.

Warm up.

CGBP.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 6x120kg. 4x122.5kg.

Dumbbell Bench Press.

14x42.5kg. 12x42.4kg. 9x42.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

12x32.5kg. 12x32.5kg. 11x32.5kg.

Bench Dips.

20xBody Weight +20kgx 3 sets.

Have been really tired today. Not sure why, maybe the cold, dark days are triggering my hibernation instincts. I do know that I could have easily spent most of the day in bed. Unfortunately needs must and things have needed to be done. Nearly cancelled the workout but pushed ahead anyway. Glad I did as I managed to up the weight in places and improve in other areas, although the workout took a bit longer than usual. I must have done something right as I got a 'oooo' from the missus as I emerged from my workout like a male Ursula Andress in Dr. No:whistling: :lol: Absolutely shattered now though. Mince and dumplings and a variety of veg to be consumed and chilling out for the rest of the night.


----------



## Guest

Oooo , good work out Ming!

When are you planning on getting the home gym all completed?


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, you know you've done something right/or looking right when the missus gives you an "Oooo" :thumb:

Nice session mate!


----------



## Rick89

nice session mingster matey


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Haha, you know you've done something right/or looking right when the missus gives you an "Oooo" :thumb:
> 
> Nice session mate!





Rick89 said:


> nice session mingster matey





R0B said:


> Oooo , good work out Ming!
> 
> Cheers guys. Wasn't firing on all cylinders today. Feel worn out and have a bit of a cold at the minute.
> 
> When are you planning on getting the home gym all completed?


Work starts tomorrow Rob. Should be finished by Friday. Then will need to sort out the inside, get a rack set up and get a new bench. Will be hoping to get it up and running asap.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Work starts tomorrow Rob. Should be finished by Friday. Then will need to sort out the inside, get a rack set up and get a new bench. Will be hoping to get it up and running asap.


Wicked!

Bet you can't wait. Will you be popping pics up?


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Wicked!
> 
> Bet you can't wait. Will you be popping pics up?


I certainly will. Don't be expecting a state of the art interior mind you lol. Spit and sawdust all the way for me


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> I certainly will. Don't be expecting a state of the art interior mind you lol. Spit and sawdust all the way for me


Bloody hell ming, I'll send you a dustpan and brush


----------



## flinty90

Bloody hell ming your flying with 32.5 kg thats some weight mate that is nice one ya fcukin beast X


----------



## dugger

Oi Minger!

Can I pretend to be over 50 - I'm not far off - and whoop your ass in the comp??


----------



## Mingster

dugger said:


> Oi Minger!
> 
> Can I pretend to be over 50 - I'm not far off - and whoop your ass in the comp??


No problem Dugs. Bring it on. The more older lifters the better in my book:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Home workout today. Chest and Triceps.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 6x120kg. 4x122.5kg.
> 
> Dumbbell Bench Press.
> 
> 14x42.5kg. 12x42.4kg. 9x42.5kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 12x32.5kg. 12x32.5kg. 11x32.5kg.
> 
> Bench Dips.
> 
> 20xBody Weight +20kgx 3 sets.
> 
> Have been really tired today. Not sure why, maybe the cold, dark days are triggering my hibernation instincts. I do know that I could have easily spent most of the day in bed. Unfortunately needs must and things have needed to be done. Nearly cancelled the workout but pushed ahead anyway. Glad I did as I managed to up the weight in places and improve in other areas, although the workout took a bit longer than usual. I must have done something right as I got a 'oooo' from the missus as I emerged from my workout like a male Ursula Andress in Dr. No:whistling: :lol: Absolutely shattered now though. Mince and dumplings and a variety of veg to be consumed and chilling out for the rest of the night.


Good going on getting the workout done mate,sounds like it was a good one in all areas :thumbup1:

Dont even be going down that `nearly cancelled the workout road` you hear :ban:

Pmsl at the `oooo` from the missus :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

122.5K cgbp...oooo...strong triceps Minger


----------



## Rob68

Morning mate,all systems go today eh,have they turned up?

Hope your gonna be cracking the whip or just growling/snarling at them that should do it if they having to many brews etc or just randomly every now n then walk out with a sword or an axe or something ,gym will be built in no time :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Morning mate,all systems go today eh,have they turned up?
> 
> Hope your gonna be cracking the whip or just growling/snarling at them that should do it if they having to many brews etc or just randomly every now n then walk out with a sword or an axe or something ,gym will be built in no time :laugh: :thumb:


Yes, they've arrived mate. Missus has put a tray with tea, coffee, kettle and biscuits out for them already lol.

Been up all night coughing, sneezing and blowing my nose so probably won't be training for a few days. Might do a bit of core work but don't see the point in lifting weights half-assed and depleting my immune system any further. I've had a bloody flu jab so am considering suing the manufacturers for providing an underdosed product.

Ah well, a lazy day I think. There's worse things I'm sure.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Yes, they've arrived mate. Missus has put a tray with tea, coffee, kettle and biscuits out for them already lol.
> 
> Been up all night coughing, sneezing and blowing my nose so probably won't be training for a few days. Might do a bit of core work but don't see the point in lifting weights half-assed and depleting my immune system any further. I've had a bloody flu jab so am considering suing the manufacturers for providing an underdosed product.
> 
> Ah well, a lazy day I think. There's worse things I'm sure.


Slacker  :lol: had to get that in mate im used to them :laugh: have a rest up man flu only gets worse if you push on training hard.

Is there any biscuits left?

And did you go for the deluxe gym design mate the one that included the padded soundproof walls and bars on the windows :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Let your missus keep handing out biscuits,just dont let her be giving any of your food to them :laugh:

Thats not good on the coughing n sneezing,you could do without that ,do them flu jabs actually work know a few people that have them but still get colds lol

you should have told them to up the dose for you

Is it worth even doing corework just have a complete rest from it all and relax get yourself better over the next few days,although i feel youll be itching to give the new gym a blast when done

Yep lazy day will do you good or you could go do my leg session for me :laugh:

Keep your chins up mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for the sympathy guys.

Even when the gym is built I won't be able to use it for a while. I'll have to get a rack and a new bench minimum before I can crack on, and lots of stuff of lesser importance too. I'm thinking of getting a hatch cut out into the kitchen so meals can easily be passed through to me:whistling:

I'm thinking of getting this rack. Opinions...?

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weekly-specials/power-cage.html


----------



## Redbeard85

Haha, get that hatch made Ming, you know it'll be worth while :thumb:

You getting all the attachments with that?? It looks good mate


----------



## Rob68

Looks like it would do the job,is the rated to 400kg the weights you can go up to using it guessing it is, do they just stand freely or will you bolt it to the floor


----------



## Mingster

Yep, 400kg. Should be ok for the isolation stuff at least:whistling: :lol: I don't think it would need bolting but if it does would be no problem. It's pretty similar to the powerhouse one that is so popular but has a little more capacity and things like dipping bars and extra catchers as standard. Hmmm. I'll think it over a little more....


----------



## Guest

Looks a good bit of kit that m8, wish I had the room for it.

Stroke of genius with the food hatch aswell m8 haha


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yep, 400kg. Should be ok for the isolation stuff at least:whistling: :lol: I don't think it would need bolting but if it does would be no problem. It's pretty similar to the powerhouse one that is so popular but has a little more capacity and things like dipping bars and extra catchers as standard. Hmmm. I'll think it over a little more....


where are you based ming ???? i might come up for a session in your gym under your expert tutoridge lol XX


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> where are you based ming ???? i might come up for a session in your gym under your expert tutoridge lol XX


Durham mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:
 

> Durham mate.


Close enough for me in the new year fella..could be something to do for a change and a good afternoon one weekend :thumb:

Howd it go today at home?


----------



## Mingster

Yeah, not bad. Place is a bomb site but give it a day or two and I'm sure things will be looking a bit better. Can't be bothered with upheaval these days but a necessary evil I suppose. God, I sound a right grumpy git lol. I blame this cold.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Yeah, not bad. Place is a bomb site but give it a day or two and I'm sure things will be looking a bit better. Can't be bothered with upheaval these days but a necessary evil I suppose. God, I sound a right grumpy git lol. I blame this cold.


A bit of mess leads to very good ends mate im sure  Its the cold and the dark mate..just hide away in a corner on the couch and keep eating itl keep you happy


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> A bit of mess leads to very good ends mate im sure  Its the cold and the dark mate..just hide away in a corner on the couch and keep eating itl keep you happy


HaHa. I tried to spend some time in bed lol but there was a knock at the door every 10 minutes. I'd swear the [email protected] were queueing up around the corner and taking turns to annoy me.

I've even lost a bit of appetite. Things are that bad!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I tried to spend some time in bed lol but there was a knock at the door every 10 minutes. I'd swear the [email protected] were queueing up around the corner and taking turns to annoy me.
> 
> I've even lost a bit of appetite. Things are that bad!!


Pmsl..people can be good at that..my missus and my lil girl are both experts..usually on my 1 lie in a week :laugh:

Fcuk mate things must be bad..cant your lady just put random shepherds pies and steaks and stuff in a blender and make shakes out of them for you to get down easier?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl..people can be good at that..my missus and my lil girl are both experts..usually on my 1 lie in a week :laugh:
> 
> Fcuk mate things must be bad..cant your lady just put random shepherds pies and steaks and stuff in a blender and make shakes out of them for you to get down easier?


I'm just about to force feed myself some meatloaf with carrots and green beans. If I manage this I might try a small portion of ice cream lol. Just to keep my spirits up you understand:lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> I'm just about to force feed myself some meatloaf with carrots and green beans. If I manage this I might try a small portion of ice cream lol. Just to keep my spirits up you understand:lol:


Suuuureeee... :rolleye: :lol:

Anything you cant manage mate just get it boxed up and let us know youl have a fcuking queue round the block in no time :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yeah, not bad. Place is a bomb site but give it a day or two and I'm sure things will be looking a bit better. Can't be bothered with upheaval these days but a necessary evil I suppose. God, I sound a right grumpy git lol. I blame this cold.


We`ll let you off this time for being a grumpy git, grandad lol


----------



## Mingster

Well it's official. I haven't got man flu, I've got ten men flu lol. Some extra workmen have turned up today which bodes well for gym progress, although my joiner popped round and said he'll not be back till Monday. That's no biggie, as his input is minimal and if he doesn't show I'll do it myself.

Have taken the time out to think through my entire strategy for the New Year training, diet and meds and have it all pretty clear in my head now. What with the delay in my replacement treatment the original plan of bulking to 250lbs by New Year has been well and truly abandoned but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I feel like I have put on a little weight since going on the trt properly and will be weighing myself on Saturday so will find out then.

Training is going well so will remain largely unchanged for the foreseeable future. Diet will be tightened up with an emphasis on protein, moderate carbs and my favoured fat levels of around 150grams. Meds will be my traditional tried and tested formula initially (which I will go into at a later date) and if all goes well I hope to go onto a modified (for the aged) version of the Slingshot system around April/May time.

Ah well, time for my hourly Vic's chest rub....


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a plan m8, will be following!


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Well it's official. I haven't got man flu, I've got ten men flu lol. Some extra workmen have turned up today which bodes well for gym progress, although my joiner popped round and said he'll not be back till Monday. That's no biggie, as his input is minimal and if he doesn't show I'll do it myself.
> 
> Have taken the time out to think through my entire strategy for the New Year training, diet and meds and have it all pretty clear in my head now. What with the delay in my replacement treatment the original plan of bulking to 250lbs by New Year has been well and truly abandoned but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I feel like I have put on a little weight since going on the trt properly and will be weighing myself on Saturday so will find out then.
> 
> Training is going well so will remain largely unchanged for the foreseeable future. Diet will be tightened up with an emphasis on protein, moderate carbs and my favoured fat levels of around 150grams. Meds will be my traditional tried and tested formula initially (which I will go into at a later date) and if all goes well I hope to go onto a modified (for the aged) version of the Slingshot system around April/May time.
> 
> Ah well, time for my hourly Vic's chest rub....


Good you've sorted everything out mate ie training, diet etc :thumb:

Haha, aged my ballsack!! Get the vics on and start putting us all to shame again!!! :lol:


----------



## gym rat

brilliant news mate, everything seems to be on track with the gym... and the hopeful weight gain... im also tidying up the diet lol too many carbs with these meals is leaving me a fat fool. hope your well big man


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate, going to have to watch the carbs a little closer lol. I'm not a mad carb muncher at the best of times but with a little extra test in the system I get a bit of water retention if I get lax with the diet lol. Will still manage a cheat meal here and there but will avoid any salt or simple sugar in the main and take a bit of extra vit c. I've got some ai meds on order if required but I tend to avoid their use if at all possible.

Glad to see all is well with you and wish you success in your job search over the water:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Cant you just be normal and have a cold? 10 man flu? :lol: Im hoping that vic`s is your missus name and not one of your bulders :laugh:

Hope the new year plan comes together, im pretty sure it will all things permitting and cant wait to see how it pans out for you


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Cant you just be normal and have a cold? 10 man flu? :lol: Im hoping that vic`s is your missus name and not one of your bulders :laugh:
> 
> Hope the new year plan comes together, im pretty sure it will all things permitting and cant wait to see how it pans out for you


:lol:No I can't be normal, it's not in my nature:lol:

I've had a lot of colds recently - my immune system must be sh1t:cursing: It's funny as I'm good in other ways - I heal really quickly and it takes a lot to slow me down normally. I guess colds are my Achilles heel All the mightiest warriors must have one Achilles Heel/Mingster Man Flu....hmmmm. Like the sound of that


----------



## flinty90

Flinty walks in... sticks his willy through mingsters food hatch , shakes it around at his missus then runs away !!! lol x


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Flinty walks in... sticks his willy through mingsters food hatch , shakes it around at his missus then runs away !!! lol x


Narrow escape for Flinty there as we all know the fate of anything that comes through my food hatch:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Narrow escape for Flinty there as we all know the fate of anything that comes through my food hatch:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


b4stard another 5 seconds and it would have been in your mouth pmsl !!!!

Note to self " dont always be in such a bloody rush"


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> b4stard another 5 seconds and it would have been in your mouth pmsl !!!!
> 
> Note to self " dont always be in such a bloody rush"


Be careful trying this round Sureno's place as we all know his penchant for blending his meals prior to comsumption:blink::no:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Be careful trying this round Sureno's place as we all know his penchant for blending his meals prior to comsumption:blink::no:


he is too busy getting Ironed on mate !!!!


----------



## Rob68

How you feeling mate,you managing to get some food down you ? Dont want you withering away lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How you feeling mate,you managing to get some food down you ? Dont want you withering away lol


So-So mate lol. Just finished a bit more meatloaf. Probably dropping about 500/750 calories short of my usual totals but have thrown in an extra shake the last two days to try and keep protein high.

Well, the builders have finished their part of my Grand Design lol. The basic structure is up, although one end is still exposed to the elements and will be until the joiner does his thing on Monday. Will be doing some prep work on the interior walls which are a bit of a hodge-podge of brick, block and pebble-dashed render. These will just be painted initially, but the plan eventually is to plaster the place out to give it some uniformity - this will be some way down the line as I'm more interested in function rather than aesthetics at the moment. Will try to stick a progress pic up tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Rob68

I always think its that soreen meatloaf bread but guessing its not as you said you were having it with carrots last night :laugh: although i wouldnt put anything past you :laugh:

At least the builders are done so thats a bit of disruption over with,youll be dreaming about your workouts in Mings Muscle Empire tonight :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

you decided on a multi cage yet m8 ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I always think its that soreen meatloaf bread but guessing its not as you said you were having it with carrots last night :laugh: although i wouldnt put anything past you :laugh:
> 
> At least the builders are done so thats a bit of disruption over with,youll be dreaming about your workouts in Mings Muscle Empire tonight :thumb:


Yes, I have big plans. Finding a sturdy enough bench is the stumbling block at the minute. There's an old, rusty one at the gym I've got my eye on but don't think I can wait long enough to secure it. It's ancient but super robust and will stand any abuse I can throw at it.


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> you decided on a multi cage yet m8 ?


Ah, hi there Mighty Ewen, Warrior Rep.

Think I'll go with the strengthshop one mate. Seems to have everything I'll need.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Ah, hi there Mighty Ewen, Warrior Rep.
> 
> Think I'll go with the strengthshop one mate. Seems to have everything I'll need.


it looks a good un , not sure if tass got the same one :confused1:

im liking the rep thing m8


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes, I have big plans. Finding a sturdy enough bench is the stumbling block at the minute. There's an old, rusty one at the gym I've got my eye on but don't think I can wait long enough to secure it. It's ancient but super robust and will stand any abuse I can throw at it.


Do you not know any local welders who make 1 to spec for you, couldnt see it costing to much and pretty easy to make


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> it looks a good un , not sure if tass got the same one :confused1:
> 
> im liking the rep thing m8


Not sure which one Tass got but I think it's the Powerhouse one.

If there's any earth shattering supplement you come across let me know mate:thumbup1:



Rob68 said:


> Do you not know any local welders who make 1 to spec for you, couldnt see it costing to much and pretty easy to make


I don't offhand mate, but it's a good idea. There's a blacksmiths up the road aways so I might pop in and make some enquiries.


----------



## MRSTRONG

there is some good pre-wo stims , fat burners and end of cycle type stuff to help with libdo also test boosters , thing is im not gonna say ` yeah get this its the bollocks` if i havent tried it , so anything i do try i will review it and if its crap i`ll say so


----------



## Tassotti

Those builders didnt mess about...Thrown it up

My cage is bodymax, not the strengthshop one.

Ewen, send me some fat strippers !


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Those builders didnt mess about...Thrown it up
> 
> My cage is bodymax, not the strengthshop one.
> 
> Ewen, send me some fat strippers !


It's more a conservatory affair than a building as such. Pre-manufactured section they just fit together on site.

What do you think of the strengthshop cage Tass?


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> It's more a conservatory affair than a building as such. Pre-manufactured section they just fit together on site.
> 
> What do you think of the strengthshop cage Tass?


Whats the flooring?

That cage looks pretty awesome....As Ewen said, strengthshop stuff takes some beating

What are the rods at the bottom and top for? What is the thing between the spotters?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Whats the flooring?
> 
> That cage looks pretty awesome....As Ewen said, strengthshop stuff takes some beating
> 
> What are the rods at the bottom and top for? What is the thing between the spotters?


Floor is original concrete. Will have to get matting....will be looking into that tomorrow.

The rods are for rubber bands to even out the resistance on lifts.

The thing between the spotters is (I think) a brace you can use with the pulley system.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Floor is original concrete. Will have to get matting....will be looking into that tomorrow.
> 
> The rods are for rubber bands to even out the resistance on lifts.
> 
> The thing between the spotters is (I think) a brace you can use with the pulley system.


If you can find rubber matting at a good price , that would be an option, I think you can get agricultural quality off ebay quite cheaply.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Floor is original concrete. Will have to get matting....will be looking into that tomorrow.
> 
> The rods are for rubber bands to even out the resistance on lifts.
> 
> The thing between the spotters is (I think) a brace you can use with the pulley system.


Mate just be careful with the floor. in our gym we have made like a wooden plinth around weights area , very good solid base and rubber matted up so any weights dropped arent hitting the concrete directly... even with rubber matting on floor it can still give the conny a good smash... just a bit of advice matey !!!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> If you can find rubber matting at a good price , that would be an option, I think you can get agricultural quality off ebay quite cheaply.





flinty90 said:


> Mate just be careful with the floor. in our gym we have made like a wooden plinth around weights area , very good solid base and rubber matted up so any weights dropped arent hitting the concrete directly... even with rubber matting on floor it can still give the conny a good smash... just a bit of advice matey !!!


Cheers guys. Have a contingency plan in place with Milky so will see how that goes. Am looking at three quarter particle board with rubber matting on top of that so should be sound enough. Anyway, I don't throw weights about lol. I'm not some gym animal. I positively launch them across the room screaming Viking Power at the top of my lungs, gnashing my teeth and headbutting my punchbag....

And that's after kickbacks.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. Have a contingency plan in place with Milky so will see how that goes. Am looking at three quarter particle board with rubber matting on top of that so should be sound enough. Anyway, I don't throw weights about lol. I'm not some gym animal. I positively launch them across the room screaming Viking Power at the top of my lungs, gnashing my teeth and headbutting my punchbag....
> 
> And that's after kickbacks.


(VIKING POWER) mmmm i like that it could be my new chant on that last fcukin rep as i lift and rooooaaaaar haha...

i normally shout yes , yes , yes come on yes, my bar lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> (VIKING POWER) mmmm i like that it could be my new chant on that last fcukin rep as i lift and rooooaaaaar haha...
> 
> i normally shout yes , yes , yes come on yes, my bar lol


Thought you usually shouted 'Squeal like a pig Rob....' :whistling: PMSL.

You want to see what I'm like when my tea's late lol.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Thought you usually shouted 'Squeal like a pig Rob....' :whistling: PMSL.
> 
> You want to see what I'm like when my tea's late lol.


Oi !!

It's squeal like a b1tch :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right, here's a few pics of the fledgeling home gym. It's still in a rough and ready condition and tbh it won't get a whole lot smarter at least for a while - I'm looking for somewhere to lift weights not have a photo spread in House Beautiful competition.

It's also impossible to get the whole thing into a photo so for reference the whole thing measures about 8 feet by 18 feet.


----------



## gym rat

looking good matey, i can just picture you staring at it at night tapping your foot anxiously waiting for it to be finished.... oh with a slice of meatloaf in your hand lol


----------



## Guest

That's gonna be quality Ming!

Keep an eye out for the neighbours checking you out


----------



## Greshie

Looks good ... for some reason I imagined a sooped up timber shed ... get some paint on the walls and some flooring down & it'll look good ... though I think you ought to get some blinds for the windows ... to protect your neighbours from any unseemly activities :lol:


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> That's gonna be quality Ming!
> 
> Keep an eye out for the neighbours checking you out





Greshie said:


> Looks good ... for some reason I imagined a sooped up timber shed ... get some paint on the walls and some flooring down & it'll look good ... though I think you ought to get some blinds for the windows ... to protect your neighbours from any unseemly activities :lol:


Cheers lads.

Mrs Ming is already hard at work knocking up some suitable window dressing to prevent any nosy neighbours prying eyes lol.

Yes, Greshie, a lick of paint and some flooring will make all the difference. The joiner came back today instead of Monday after I frowned at him in a merciless manner. Once the gym gear is in there all will look fine I'm sure. Going to sort out some electric next week. Getting there:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

gym rat said:


> looking good matey, i can just picture you staring at it at night tapping your foot anxiously waiting for it to be finished.... oh with a slice of meatloaf in your hand lol


Not so much anxious as impatient mate. I have one portion of meatloaf left but that will have to wait as the missus has just knocked together this....



8 egg, bacon, cheese and tomato quiche. Mmmmm. Lovely.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not so much anxious as impatient mate. I have one portion of meatloaf left but that will have to wait as the missus has just knocked together this....
> 
> View attachment 68867
> 
> 
> 8 egg, bacon, cheese and tomato quiche. Mmmmm. Lovely.


mate i love quiche. that looks great pal...... i might go and get my daughter to make me some more too !!!!


----------



## Greshie

I've got quiche tonight too , though mine is from the supermarket !


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I've got quiche tonight too , though mine is from the supermarket !


they do a quiche at tesco that hasnt got the pastry mate have you seen that ... its very nice !!!!!


----------



## nogger

Mingster said:


> Not so much anxious as impatient mate. I have one portion of meatloaf left but that will have to wait as the missus has just knocked together this....
> 
> View attachment 68867
> 
> 
> 8 egg, bacon, cheese and tomato quiche. Mmmmm. Lovely.


Always feel hungry when i pop in here.......Home gym coming along nicely......going to revamp mine next summer.


----------



## Uriel

home gym, good nosh and a count down to monumental steroid doses........all progressing nicely in the mingster household lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> home gym, good nosh and a count down to monumental steroid doses........all progressing nicely in the mingster household lol


Yes mate, all good but I'm not the most patient fella in the world so can't wait to get at it properly. Got yet another bloody cold at the minute which has kept me out of the gym for a couple of days. Hoping to get back in on Sunday. Missus has just got a nice bit of rib eye steak for me too so mustn't grumble lol....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, all good but I'm not the most patient fella in the world so can't wait to get at it properly. Got yet another bloody cold at the minute which has kept me out of the gym for a couple of days. Hoping to get back in on Sunday. Missus has just got a nice bit of rib eye steak for me too so mustn't grumble lol....


yeah i had all the glands on my neck up all week....not brilliant but i dont feel unwell so it isnt holding me back at anything


----------



## Replicator

Been out a few days m8 hope is well with you


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Been out a few days m8 hope is well with you


Full of cold Rep, otherwise all well. Hope your extensive injury list is on the mend and that you get back to normal shortly:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A quick food update. 14oz ribeye and trimmings for tea. Yum yum....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> A quick food update. 14oz ribeye and trimmings for tea. Yum yum....
> 
> View attachment 68880


What are you room rates PMSL!

Looks beautiful mate.


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> What are you room rates PMSL!
> 
> Looks beautiful mate.


And tasted very nice too, mate. I'll do mates rates for you but leave that uncouth chilli scoffing Flinto fellow at home pmsl


----------



## Milky

The steak looks stunning mate.

I am out for a meal tomorow and will post a pic of that bad boy !


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> And tasted very nice too, mate. I'll do mates rates for you but leave that uncouth chilli scoffing Flinto fellow at home pmsl


 :lol:

Deal 

Uncouth, hehehe :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> And tasted very nice too, mate. I'll do mates rates for you but leave that uncouth chilli scoffing Flinto fellow at home pmsl


:sad: :crying:


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> :sad: :crying:


Come on big fella, only joking. You're welcome anytime for a training session:thumbup1:

But I'm not sharing my ribeye with anyone:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Come on big fella, only joking. You're welcome anytime for a training session:thumbup1:
> 
> But I'm not sharing my ribeye with anyone:lol:[/quote
> 
> no ya can fcuk ya training session now ... i have never been so insulted in the last 15 minutes


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> That's because Luthor is too busy hallucinating about his hugeness to be posting at the minute lol....


----------



## Uriel

oh that fuking steak looked the cats fanny................i had a fuking chicken sarnie when i got in from work 20 minutes ago...............i need a shower


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> i would like to laugh at that comment but i fear luther may be my new friend now your insulting me !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> You sure you're not running a sly pct on the quiet lol:whistling:
> 
> Anyway, have you read that Slingshot Training stuff I linked? There's a lot of it so don't worry if you haven't.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> stop trying to creep around me by offering me a cycle advice that would make fcukin uriels cycle look like a pct .....


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Well, didn't want you to fall behind lol. It's the next big thing. I scoff at these 4 gram cycles....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> to be fair mate MY mentor (not rob) lol if he has anything to do with my next cycle it will be fcukin ridiculous.. i cant see how i am ever going to break free of the dark side now.. unless i die ,, i will be running hell in the next 12 months lol !!!
> 
> i really wonder how far you can go with dosage until it actually stops progression... i might try and find out !!!!!
> 
> my mate is on about 5 grams per week at minute .... he was going to blast for a bit on 1.7 grams per day but i think he decided it was getting it into his body that stopped that idea


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> ah haaaa - you wont be laughing when i am covered in thick hair like a sheep and have massive tits lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> too late XX


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> He's still on just under 6g a week though isn't he :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> yes mate hahaha he is !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Fvcking animal!
> 
> Love it


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> I did touch on this in a post to you when you were thinking of doing the test cycle. I say this for no other reason than I know where the whole ride can lead. It took me 16 years to finally get off the rollercoaster and here I am getting back on again lol. I'm actually over the moon in a way that I've been prescribed replacement therapy because it takes the decisions and the thinking about it out of the equation for me. Rather than keep increasing doses cycle after cycle I'm going to try a system similar to Slingshot but where I blast for 8 weeks, have a four week cruise, then do it again, and again, and again lol. Not upping the doses but changing compounds and blasting away...bang, bang, bang, just to see how it effects me. It may or may not work but it should be fun trying.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> sounds pretty good mate to be fair .... what dose would you run it on mate roughly ???


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Will be a brilliant read when it kicks off Ming! Bet you can't wait .


----------



## Uriel

i like to mess with the whole thing too..........i dont really ever want to be a big watery ball of sh1t that keeps growing...one has to have an overall vision of what you are trying to achieve.

I want to be a cut the fuking marrow, rock hard fukbot with veins snaking EVERYwhere and about 18 stone with 20 inch skinless pipes....that takes growing phases and other shaping and defining and dieting phases too


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i like to mess with the whole thing too..........i dont really ever want to be a big watery ball of sh1t that keeps growing...one has to have an overall vision of what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> I want to be a cut the fuking marrow, rock hard fukbot with veins snaking EVERYwhere and about 18 stone with 20 inch skinless pipes....that takes growing phases and other shaping and defining and dieting phases too


fcuk me a hairy talking fcukin sheep giant !!!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> HaHa. That's the question bro. I'm going to hedge my bets and say I'll see how a small normal cycle goes first then crack on with this around April time. But there's no point hanging about for me really, I'm 50 ffs. I can't go on trying to get huge forever lol. The next few years are it, then settle down to an awesomely ripped 210lbs or so and aim for a bit better fitness hopefully lol.
> 
> Having said that, I did say the same when I was 43 pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> just answer the fcukin question lol a small cycle could be 1 gram to you . or 3 grams lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> The small cycle will be around 1.2ish grams mate lol. Not being exact or anything. The Slingshot would be a bit more.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> The small cycle will be around 1.2ish grams mate lol. Not being exact or anything. The Slingshot would be a bit more.


sounds pretty reasonable for a small cycle lol !!!! i need to up my game hahaha 2 grams next week for me woop woop


----------



## Mingster

Lousy weather here today, raining, high winds and bloody freezing.

Been to visit my parents as usual today. All well with them.

Had my first weigh-in today since starting on the replacement doses a little over two weeks ago. I knew I'd put on a little weight as I've noticed a little mild water retention but was surprised to weigh in at 17stone 5lbs. Wow. I actually feel as if I've dropped a little fat as well though I probably haven't. Vascularity has definitely improved, however, with more veins showing in shoulders and biceps and even in triceps to a greater extent than I can recently recall. Probably just as well I've been a bit under the weather and haven't been eating quite as much as usual lol.

I usually increase vit C at this point to reduce water levels but I'm going to run with it for a week or two just to test what strength increases I can make. Have various AI's on order, and have clomid and nolva already, so will have plenty of meds on hand to regulate things when I decide on which way to go.

Feeling a little better today so will hopefully manage a shoulder workout tomorrow.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Lousy weather here today, raining, high winds and bloody freezing.
> 
> Been to visit my parents as usual today. All well with them.
> 
> Had my first weigh-in today since starting on the replacement doses a little over two weeks ago. I knew I'd put on a little weight as I've noticed a little mild water retention but was surprised to weigh in at 17stone 5lbs. Wow. I actually feel as if I've dropped a little fat as well though I probably haven't. Vascularity has definitely improved, however, with more veins showing in shoulders and biceps and even in triceps to a greater extent than I can recently recall. Probably just as well I've been a bit under the weather and haven't been eating quite as much as usual lol.
> 
> I usually increase vit C at this point to reduce water levels but I'm going to run with it for a week or two just to test what strength increases I can make. Have various AI's on order, and have clomid and nolva already, so will have plenty of meds on hand to regulate things when I decide on which way to go.
> 
> Feeling a little better today so will hopefully manage a shoulder workout tomorrow.


Good to hear your feeling better dude. And hope to see some pics up soon bro :thumb: ....hows the build coming along??


----------



## Uriel

17 stone 5....you fuking cunny lip, thats 3lb on me lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> 17 stone 5....you fuking cunny lip, thats 3lb on me lol


Stop being vain you handsome bugger lol. Yes, I was surprised as I haven't been eating a huge amount and actually feel at bit leaner atm. Decanoate must be kicking in early lol or it could be the dbol and oxy's....hypothetically speaking of course. Can't wait till I can blast away


----------



## Fatstuff

dbol AND oxys, nice.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> dbol AND oxys, nice.


Go together like apple crumble and custard....


----------



## Fatstuff

i am starting an oxy based breakfast tomorrow, going to go for 100mg


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> i am starting an oxy based breakfast tomorrow, going to go for 100mg


Just squeezing a little 4 week blast at 50mg each daily before my next blood test. After that I can crack on properly all being well.


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Good to hear your feeling better dude. And hope to see some pics up soon bro :thumb: ....hows the build coming along??


Cheers Lee. No developments on the gym today. Been visiting parents and weather too lousy to be working outside. As soon as I can get a replacement bench I'll let you know:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Stop being vain you handsome bugger lol. Yes, I was surprised as I haven't been eating a huge amount and actually feel at bit leaner atm. Decanoate must be kicking in early lol or it could be the dbol and oxy's....hypothetically speaking of course. Can't wait till I can blast away


yea right :innocent: .......come on now bud we all know what your appetite is like .........suppose if you eat one cow less it will seem like a light day :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> yea right :innocent: .......come on now bud we all know what your appetite is like .........suppose if you eat one cow less it will seem like a light day :lol:


Everything is relative bro I've certainly still eaten well, just not as much as usual lol. I'm actually looking at ways to slightly change my diet in the New Year to minimize the bloat I sometimes get. A little more calorie dense food is required without getting too 'junky' if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Everything is relative bro I've certainly still eaten well, just not as much as usual lol. I'm actually looking at ways to slightly change my diet in the New Year to minimize the bloat I sometimes get. A little more calorie dense food is required without getting too 'junky' if you know what I mean lol.


funnily enough I do know what you mean ...............just have to stick to the turkey( the whole turkey) with no trimmings LOL


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> funnily enough I do know what you mean ...............just have to stick to the turkey( the whole turkey) with no trimmings LOL


That was the prize I picked for Member of the Month - the Western Gourmet 5kg turkey lol....


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> That was the prize I picked for Member of the Month - the Western Gourmet 5kg turkey lol....


Wish I had gone for that (I was going to)

I got maximuscle protein - rank!


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> Wish I had gone for that (I was going to)
> 
> I got maximuscle protein - rank!


 Are you drawn to posts that mention food or have pics of cake ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

:lol: seems that way today.... fighting myself not to order a pizza :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> :lol: seems that way today.... fighting myself not to order a pizza :innocent:


Order it!


----------



## Tassotti

R0B said:


> Order it!


It's your bloody fault (not the fact that I am a gluttonous cnut)


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> It's your bloody fault (not the fact that I am a gluttonous cnut)


Hehehe,

Order one, enjoy it, regret it 

That's he process I follow


----------



## Rob68

R0B said:


> Order it!


You mean like this one ?

View attachment 68947


:lol:


----------



## Tassotti

:cursing:  :cursing:

Tass Dials pizza hut (well hits the speed-dial button)


----------



## Greshie

R0B said:


> Order it!


DON'T DO IT .... Don't listen to these siren voices .....


----------



## Tassotti

Devils & Angels on shoulders right now!!


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Devils & Angels on shoulders right now!!


Thought that was a new dominos pizza then! "devils & angels"

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Fatstuff

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tassotti

another devil :gun_bandana:


----------



## Fatstuff

mmmmmm its xmas


----------



## Mingster

I've just had this....Mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Rob68

Tass scrap the pizza get yourself a curry instead ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I've just had this....Mmmmmmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 68951


Im guessing the colds getting better now mate and eating is getting back there to :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Im guessing the colds getting better now mate and eating is getting back there to :thumb:


Not really mate, but the missus knocked together a nice little snack and it would have been churlish not to scoff it Bloody delicious it was too. Going to train tomorrow regardless of how I feel. I need to do something lol. Getting withdrawal symptoms now.


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Not really mate, but the missus knocked together a nice little snack and it would have been churlish not to scoff it Bloody delicious it was too. Going to train tomorrow regardless of how I feel. I need to do something lol. Getting withdrawal symptoms now.


I am bloody working mate and gutted TBH...


----------



## Tassotti

Ming, I reckon if I had a Missus like yours, Jerry Springer would be taking out my double glazing to get me out the house


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not really mate, but the missus knocked together a nice little snack and it would have been churlish not to scoff it Bloody delicious it was too. Going to train tomorrow regardless of how I feel. I need to do something lol. Getting withdrawal symptoms now.


It looked delicious mate....

You sure about the training tomorrow,is it a wise thing?

I aint telling you what to do or owt,but you yourself advise people to go easy or take another day when not feeling to good or tired etc


----------



## Tassotti

That brings a question

Is it better to do a half-assed workout when you are feeling a bit rough, or miss that workout and rest up?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> It looked delicious mate....
> 
> You sure about the training tomorrow,is it a wise thing?
> 
> I aint telling you what to do or owt,but you yourself advise people to go easy or take another day when not feeling to good or tired etc


I know mate. I'll wait and see how I feel but I've had about 4 days off already and things were going so well. Bloody typical. Hopefully I can do a little bit as shoulders is one of my lighter training days.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> That brings a question
> 
> Is it better to do a half-assed workout when you are feeling a bit rough, or miss that workout and rest up?


Normally I'd say rest up Tass. Sometimes it's hard to be sensible though:no:


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> That brings a question
> 
> Is it better to do a half-assed workout when you are feeling a bit rough, or miss that workout and rest up?


You know mate l have had some of my best workouts when l have gone in feeling like sh*t.... odd really how the mind works.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I know mate. I'll wait and see how I feel but I've had about 4 days off already and things were going so well. Bloody typical. Hopefully I can do a little bit as shoulders is one of my lighter training days.


Totally understand your frustration mate,just dont wanna see you set back further although i doubt that would be the case...but you aint the type to go easy on a workout lol


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> You know mate l have had some of my best workouts when l have gone in feeling like sh*t.... odd really how the mind works.


I'm the same mate, once I get started I seem to get new energy from somewhere. There's a difference between feeling sh1t and being full of cold though - I can't breath lol and the snot running down my chin is a bit off putting pmsl....


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I'm the same mate, once I get started I seem to get new energy from somewhere. There's a difference between feeling sh1t and being full of cold though - I can't breath lol and the snot running down my chin is a bit off putting pmsl....


The wife is the same mate and she fell down the stairs mid week as well...

Fair play tho she still did my brekkie !!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm the same mate, once I get started I seem to get new energy from somewhere. There's a difference between feeling sh1t and being full of cold though - I can't breath lol and the snot running down my chin is a bit off putting pmsl....


You dirty tw4t :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You dirty tw4t :lol:


I can't help it - I'm poorly


----------



## Mingster

Here's a little pre-workout ditty I'd like you all to practice. Gets you in the lifting mood....


----------



## Tassotti

PMSL...Lunatics


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> PMSL...Lunatics


bump LOL


----------



## Mingster

Still full of cold but went for a home Shoulders workout tonight.

Warm-up. (Nearly gave up at this point lol, but carried on).

Upright Rows.

10x40kg. 10x50kg. 10x60kg. 10x70kg.

Barbell Shrugs. Super slow with long pause at top.

10x120kg. 10x130kg. 10x140kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

10x70kg. 10x70kg. 10x70kg.

Rear Laterals.

3x10x17.5kg.

Side Laterals.

3x10x17.5kg.

Really pleased with this but how pleased am I that it's over lol.

All sets at 10 reps as couldn't find the breath to do higher reps. Some exercises at a higher weight than last time mainly as I didn't have the energy to change weight on the bar between sets. Weight dropped back to 17.5 on Laterals but done in super-strict fashion resulting in mega pump. Sweating like a horse and totally out of breath by the time I completed this but shoulders looking as big as I can remember them in recent years so well chuffed. There's a lot of talk about reaching your genetic potential before taking gear....Well after 25+ years of training I don't think I've got much natural potential left tbh. My legs are lagging, and have been since my back injury, so need some major attention, and I need to lose 2/3 inches from my waist. Upper body wise I don't think I've got any natural growth left. Will be hoping to add an inch to my arms and a couple of inches to my chest/back on my upcoming cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## flinty90

it doesnt count about genetic potentiol limits mate when your a fcukin genetic freak lol....

are you not pressing for any reason mate ????


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> it doesnt count about genetic potentiol limits mate when your a fcukin genetic freak lol....
> 
> are you not pressing for any reason mate ????


LOL. That's cheered me up no end mate.

Haven't been pressing for a bit. I know it sounds stupid but I felt my front delts were way too big and have concentrated on bringing up the side and rear heads recently. It's worked well and I'm just about where I want to be with this now. I reckon by the end of the year I'll have cracked it and will probably reintroduce some pressing, probably Arnold Presses so I'm not tempted to overdo the weight. On chest day I've dropped the Benching for the same reason, though I do some Close Grip benches just to keep my hand in lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> LOL. That's cheered me up no end mate.
> 
> Haven't been pressing for a bit. I know it sounds stupid but I felt my front delts were way too big and have concentrated on bringing up the side and rear heads recently. It's worked well and I'm just about where I want to be with this now. I reckon by the end of the year I'll have cracked it and will probably reintroduce some pressing, probably Arnold Presses so I'm not tempted to overdo the weight. On chest day I've dropped the Benching for the same reason, though I do some Close Grip benches just to keep my hand in lol.


sounds sensible mate .. but i was always taught (forgive me for my opinion) dont stop training a good bodypart for the sake of getting others caught up.. just train the others twice as hard XX

even though front delts are slightly against that rule as your still working them on bench and stuff but ya know what im saying !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> sounds sensible mate .. but i was always taught (forgive me for my opinion) dont stop training a good bodypart for the sake of getting others caught up.. just train the others twice as hard XX
> 
> even though front delts are slightly against that rule as your still working them on bench and stuff but ya know what im saying !!!


Yes mate, I agree. But as you say I'm still giving them a good going over with the CGBP's and I do Dumbbell Bench Press as well on chest day so they don't get neglected. Now I'm trying out this namby pamby bodybuilding game I'm trying to get myself into proportion lol. When it all gets too much I'll go back to being a mass monster like all sensible people lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, I agree. But as you say I'm still giving them a good going over with the CGBP's and I do Dumbbell Bench Press as well on chest day so they don't get neglected. Now I'm trying out this namby pamby bodybuilding game I'm trying to get myself into proportion lol. When it all gets too much I'll go back to being a mass monster like all sensible people lol.


Mate you look mint so im not telling you your wrong pal.... not in the slightest brother... keep up the good work.. bout time for some update pics isnt it ???


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Mate you look mint so im not telling you your wrong pal.... not in the slightest brother... keep up the good work.. bout time for some update pics isnt it ???


I'm going to stick some up before I start my cycle so I can maybe do some before and afters later on down the line. It's hard to find camera angles that don't show my 62 inch waist:lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I'm going to stick some up before I start my cycle so I can maybe do some before and afters later on down the line. It's hard to find camera angles that don't show my 62 inch waist:lol: :lol:


well when you do mae give me some tips lol i would like to keep my 62 inch waist out of the pics aswell haha X


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> and I need to lose 2/3 inches from my waist.


Just drop 2 of the 12 daily meals


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Just drop 2 of the 12 daily meals


Realistic suggestions only please.... :nono:


----------



## Rob68

You sir, are a proper Viking :thumb: Getting through a workout when not feeling good ,was it down to the viking song that got you through it? :laugh:

Great going mate as always,hope you start to beat that cold and back to firing on all cylinders as soon as possible :thumb:

Keep going big fella


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You sir, are a proper Viking :thumb: Getting through a workout when not feeling good ,was it down to the viking song that got you through it? :laugh:
> 
> Great going mate as always,hope you start to beat that cold and back to firing on all cylinders as soon as possible :thumb:
> 
> Keep going big fella


Cheers Rob.

Still feeling lousy this morning but shoulders feeling nice and big so not all bad. Bloody cold here today. Will be out with missus this morning getting her Christmas pressies then going to spend the rest of the day huddled up in my Viking furry boots and cloak around the campfire, guzzling mead and singing battle hymns to Odin. No different to any other day really.

Hopefully the joiner will turn up at some point and finish his odds and sods....


----------



## Rob68

Colds a mere insignificance when you feel nice n big...well thats what i`ll tell myself when i get there :laugh: make sure you dont let your lady stray off with your credit card mate,keep an eye on it at all costs 

Pmsl At you in your furry boots,im hoping they aint some stupid sort of novelty slippers you have and passing them off as viking wear :nono: :laugh:

Hope the joiner aint a fairweather workman or you wont see him til july next year, although im sure if you growl down the phone he be there in no time :laugh:

Its doing it hardest to snow here at the moment,only a matter of time before it comes down,unfortunately lol


----------



## Replicator

its gets tough when you have train with double pneumonia with some Dysentery tho :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> its gets tough when you have train with double pneumonia with some Dysentery tho :lol:


You're not kidding:laugh: I remember the time I had beriberi and bubonic plague and had just worked seven 12 hour shifts on the bounce and still managed to get 20 squat reps with 250kgs

Had a busy morning. Got the missus her Christmas pressies. Have almost secured a new weights bench - a simple flat bench with a 280kg capacity. Would have preferred a sturdier one but 280kg isn't too bad, although when you weigh 110kg+ it uses up a fair chunk of that lol. The missus is buying me a set of dumbbell power hooks for Christmas so they should go well with the home gym. Got a bit peckish whilst we were out and, although BBB likes his seal fat and walrus, I settled for two double cheeseburgers at McD's. Also picked up 50 eggs for 4.25 so all in all a productive morning.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> You're not kidding:laugh: I remember the time I had beriberi and bubonic plague and had just worked seven 12 hour shifts on the bounce and still managed to get 20 squat reps with 250kgs


Thats fvck all, I get up before I go to bed, run 1000 miles while eating breakfast on the hoof ..12 raw eggs ..shells and all. this gives a nice crisp coating to your sh1te. then its of to the woods for a 25 hr shift (no dinner hr) and at the end of that you cut off your arms with a blunt knife then do a 600lb bench press for 20 reps, this is really hard by the way.

then the tractor runs over yer legs before ye squat with a barbell with barbed wire wrapped around it to stop it slipping off yer shoulders.....(we can stand this up north) legs must be broken in 2 places in each leg by the tractor or its counted as cheating. bone coming through the outer skin gets you extra points for the deadlift. this is done with two bears hanging off your newly sowed on arms while gnawing at your head for 100 reps. and if your arm rips off your disqualified and have to start again.

if and only if you get all this done you can suck on a soor ploom !!!

http://www.fergusonschocolates.com/big-swetie-jars/soor-plooms.html

have a nice day


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> You're not kidding:laugh: I remember the time I had beriberi and bubonic plague and had just worked seven 12 hour shifts on the bounce and still managed to get 20 squat reps with 250kgs
> 
> Had a busy morning. Got the missus her Christmas pressies. Have almost secured a new weights bench - a simple flat bench with a 280kg capacity. Would have preferred a sturdier one but 280kg isn't too bad, although when you weigh 110kg+ it uses up a fair chunk of that lol. The missus is buying me a set of dumbbell power hooks for Christmas so they should go well with the home gym. Got a bit peckish whilst we were out and, although BBB likes his seal fat and walrus, I settled for two double cheeseburgers at McD's. Also picked up 50 eggs for 4.25 so all in all a productive morning.


Power hooks , Nice one. Have you decided on the rack yet ? You gonna get any kettlebells, medicine ball, resistance bands or other obsure stuff or just sticking to iron ?


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Thats fvck all, I get up before I go to bed, run 1000 miles while eating breakfast on the hoof ..12 raw eggs ..shells and all. this gives a nice crisp coating to your sh1te. then its of to the woods for a 25 hr shift (no dinner hr) and at the end of that you cut off your arms with a blunt knife then do a 600lb bench press for 20 reps, this is really hard by the way.
> 
> then the tractor runs over yer legs before ye squat with a barbell with barbed wire wrapped around it to stop it slipping off yer shoulders.....(we can stand this up north) legs must be broken in 2 places in each leg by the tractor or its counted as cheating. bone coming through the outer skin gets you extra points for the deadlift. this is done with two bears hanging off your newly sowed on arms while gnawing at your head for 100 reps. and if your arm rips off your disqualified and have to start again.
> 
> if and only if you get all this done you can suck on a soor ploom !!!
> 
> http://www.fergusonschocolates.com/big-swetie-jars/soor-plooms.html
> 
> have a nice day


Wow. You're too hard for me mate. Couldn't stand the plooms.



retro-mental said:


> Power hooks , Nice one. Have you decided on the rack yet ? You gonna get any kettlebells, medicine ball, resistance bands or other obsure stuff or just sticking to iron ?


No, just iron Retro. Can't be on with all this fancy modern stuff.


----------



## Rob68

Replicator said:


> Thats fvck all, I get up before I go to bed, run 1000 miles while eating breakfast on the hoof ..12 raw eggs ..shells and all. this gives a nice crisp coating to your sh1te. then its of to the woods for a 25 hr shift (no dinner hr) and at the end of that you cut off your arms with a blunt knife then do a 600lb bench press for 20 reps, this is really hard by the way.
> 
> then the tractor runs over yer legs before ye squat with a barbell with barbed wire wrapped around it to stop it slipping off yer shoulders.....(we can stand this up north) legs must be broken in 2 places in each leg by the tractor or its counted as cheating. bone coming through the outer skin gets you extra points for the deadlift. this is done with two bears hanging off your newly sowed on arms while gnawing at your head for 100 reps. and if your arm rips off your disqualified and have to start again.
> 
> if and only if you get all this done you can suck on a soor ploom !!!
> 
> http://www.fergusonschocolates.com/big-swetie-jars/soor-plooms.html
> 
> have a nice day


Oi get back behind that bloody wall that was built will ya :ban:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Got a bit peckish whilst we were out and, although BBB likes his seal fat and walrus, I settled for two double cheeseburgers at McD's. Also picked up 50 eggs for 4.25 so all in all a productive morning.


Mate as much as raw sea animals eaten straight off the harpoon is my usual grub, every now and again as you know we do have to do normal southern things like shopping with women and so a KFC can be substituted in 



Rob68 said:


> Oi get back behind that bloody wall that was built will ya :ban:


Amen brother :lol:


----------



## Mingster

One more day off then back to work:no:

Been a productive day so far. Joiner is here and working:beer: Weight bench, power hooks and a new supply of melatonin have all arrived by post. The missus has cooked up large portions of meatloaf, lasagna and chicken fajitas to keep me going over the next few days. Bought some bits and pieces towards other gym related jobs that need doing and a leg workout planned for tonight.

Now to contact strengthshop regards my cage.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> One more day off then back to work:no:
> 
> Been a productive day so far. Joiner is here and working:beer: Weight bench, power hooks and a new supply of melatonin have all arrived by post. The missus has cooked up large portions of meatloaf, lasagna and chicken fajitas to keep me going over the next few days. Bought some bits and pieces towards other gym related jobs that need doing and a leg workout planned for tonight.
> 
> Now to contact strengthshop regards my cage.


i hope you cant get out of this fcukin cage you animal lol !!!


----------



## Tassotti

It's exciting seeing this gym come together..Cant wait to see the final outcome.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> It's exciting seeing this gym come together..Cant wait to see the final outcome.


Big announcement to be made shortly....drum roll....


----------



## Rick89

Your one lucky mofo ming

home gym and wife cooking delicious food for you all day man

I want to come live at your house lol


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Big announcement to be made shortly....drum roll....


Luthers your man slave


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Your one lucky mofo ming
> 
> home gym and wife cooking delicious food for you all day man
> 
> I want to come live at your house lol


HaHa. Yes mate, I am very lucky but it has taken me over 40 years and several ex wives and psychopathic significant others to get to this happy point in my life. If I 'd met the missus twenty years earlier all Dorian's Mr. Olympia titles would have been mine and I would have been the British Bill Kazmaier to boot lol....


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Yes mate, I am very lucky but it has taken me over 40 years and several ex wives and psychopathic significant others to get to this happy point in my life. If I 'd met the missus twenty years earlier all Dorian's Mr. Olympia titles would have been mine and I would have been the British Bill Kazmaier to boot lol....


Haha nice going mate

Im lucky in that respect also, Mrs cooks for me al day everyday very good food as well

If i get a garage in My next house will have to get a power reack would love one hah


----------



## Mingster

A mini catastrophe this evening. Strolled into the kitchen hunting for a snack to tide me over till my second tea and thought to myself, what is that splashing sound? and, why am I standing in a puddle of water? Looked up to see water pouring through the bloody roof. The bathroom is above the kitchen so I legs it upstairs, roots around in the cupboard that holds the water tanks, and finds water p1ssing out a joint in one of the pipes. Numerous towels, a couple of adjustable spanners and a bucket later all was resolved. Phew. I hate leaks. At least this one was readily accessible - when you have to start ripping up floorboards and tearing down plasterboard to find them, that's when you're in trouble.


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> A mini catastrophe this evening. Strolled into the kitchen hunting for a snack to tide me over till my second tea and thought to myself, what is that splashing sound? and, why am I standing in a puddle of water? Looked up to see water pouring through the bloody roof. The bathroom is above the kitchen so I legs it upstairs, roots around in the cupboard that holds the water tanks, and finds water p1ssing out a joint in one of the pipes. Numerous towels, a couple of adjustable spanners and a bucket later all was resolved. Phew. I hate leaks. At least this one was readily accessible - when you have to start ripping up floorboards and tearing down plasterboard to find them, that's when you're in trouble.


sorry to hear that mate, stressfull times

as you say lucky it was easy enough to get to, has it done much damage to the ceiling below?


----------



## Milky

Not forgot mate...

:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

whats caused that to pop ming mate ????


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> sorry to hear that mate, stressfull times
> 
> as you say lucky it was easy enough to get to, has it done much damage to the ceiling below?


Fortunately we have wooden ceilings to the back of the house so damage was minimal, but will take a couple of days to dry out.



flinty90 said:


> whats caused that to pop ming mate ????


Not certain Flinty, but the heating had just come on so am thinking the extra pressure from the pump must have pushed a weak joint over the edge. Put a fresh bit of pipe in with a bit of string to seal the joint and all appears well now.


----------



## Mingster

Anyway, missed going to the gym because of the impromptu plumbing....but managed a home Leg workout instead.

Warm up.

Lunges.

4 sets x15 reps each leg with 20k weights.

SLDL.

4x10x70kg.

Leg Extensions.

4x15x60kg.

Calf Raises.

4x30x30kg dumbbells.

Not as much weight used at home but went for the burn and got a good pump and plenty of pain from this lot. Makes a change from the Leg Presses and keeps the muscles guessing. Happy not to have missed a Leg session - I would have done it tomorrow rather than drop it altogether, but now can do Chest tomorrow if feeling rested.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> A mini catastrophe this evening. Strolled into the kitchen hunting for a snack to tide me over till my second tea and thought to myself, what is that splashing sound? and, why am I standing in a puddle of water? Looked up to see water pouring through the bloody roof. The bathroom is above the kitchen so I legs it upstairs, roots around in the cupboard that holds the water tanks, and finds water p1ssing out a joint in one of the pipes. Numerous towels, a couple of adjustable spanners and a bucket later all was resolved. Phew. I hate leaks. At least this one was readily accessible - when you have to start ripping up floorboards and tearing down plasterboard to find them, that's when you're in trouble.


In a previous house I had a leak spring from a pipe running underneath a hallway , constant walking over a nail in the boards had eventually pushed a hole into the pipe ... surprising how much water can appear from a pin pr**k. At least when I think back I can see one of the (few) advantages of now having electric heating !


----------



## Mingster

Home Gym Update....

Joiner completed the last of the structural work today. With the heavy rain of the last 24 hours a leak to the roof has been revealed but pleased to say that the builders sent someone straight round to sort that this afternoon. Cosmetic work remaining only now  .

I have settled on the equipment to purchase. A few extra factors have arisen concerning this, not least being that we managed to get the work done for £400 less that originally quoted. I have managed to snaffle this towards extra kit. I rang Strengthshop, Powerhouse and a couple of other places turning on the silvery tongue (not very silvery tbh) trying to get the best deal. Much though I would have liked the Strengthshop rack, extra charges and delivery costs pushed this out of reach. I finally settled on the Bodymax CF475, which is popular with many other members of the board. With the extra cash I am getting the Bodymax CF800 Hack Squat/45 Degree Leg Press too. I managed to negotiate a deal for these which involved a bit of discount and an Olympic Weight Tree and some dipping bars and other attachments thrown in for free.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf800-olympic-disc-load-leg-presshack-squat-machine.php

The people at Powerhouse were very friendly and were up for a bit of negotiation so a good time was had by all. Now it's a case of sitting tight and hoping that their well known delivery issues do not raise their unwelcome head lol. Delivery of these items is pencilled in for next Tuesday.


----------



## luther1

Greshie said:


> In a previous house I had a leak spring from a pipe running underneath a hallway , constant walking over a nail in the boards had eventually pushed a hole into the pipe ... surprising how much water can appear from a pin pr**k. At least when I think back I can see one of the (few) advantages of now having electric heating !


Mingsters misses gets a pin pr**k most nights


----------



## Rob68

Nice going on getting the discount,even better getting the leg press to,you gonna be like a kid in a sweet shop next week when they turn up :thumb:

All coming together nicely now for your gym mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Kit looks very nice mate..well done  Those reversable hack/leg press machines are great bits of kit for a home gym..and that one looks a real nice one. Same for the power rack..nice long range of holes for the bars.

Along with the other bits and pieces thrown in i reckon its gonna be an awesome home setup mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Nice Rack Ming.. Same as mine..You do know it's only rated up to 363Kg don't you?

That is a very specific number. I really really want to put 364Kg on mine and see if it collapses


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Home Gym Update....
> 
> Joiner completed the last of the structural work today. With the heavy rain of the last 24 hours a leak to the roof has been revealed but pleased to say that the builders sent someone straight round to sort that this afternoon. Cosmetic work remaining only now  .
> 
> I have settled on the equipment to purchase. A few extra factors have arisen concerning this, not least being that we managed to get the work done for £400 less that originally quoted. I have managed to snaffle this towards extra kit. I rang Strengthshop, Powerhouse and a couple of other places turning on the silvery tongue (not very silvery tbh) trying to get the best deal. Much though I would have liked the Strengthshop rack, extra charges and delivery costs pushed this out of reach. I finally settled on the Bodymax CF475, which is popular with many other members of the board. With the extra cash I am getting the Bodymax CF800 Hack Squat/45 Degree Leg Press too. I managed to negotiate a deal for these which involved a bit of discount and an Olympic Weight Tree and some dipping bars and other attachments thrown in for free.
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf800-olympic-disc-load-leg-presshack-squat-machine.php
> 
> The people at Powerhouse were very friendly and were up for a bit of negotiation so a good time was had by all. Now it's a case of sitting tight and hoping that their well known delivery issues do not raise their unwelcome head lol. Delivery of these items is pencilled in for next Tuesday.


I've used powerhouse-fitness in the past without any issues at all; I suspect it's more a problem with the couriers they use. As you say they are very friendly and open to a little negotiation. So all being well your new kit will arrive pronto on Tuesday...


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Nice Rack Ming.. Same as mine..You do know it's only rated up to 363Kg don't you?
> 
> That is a very specific number. I really really want to put 364Kg on mine and see if it collapses


You know what will happen, the rack will tip over and smash against the wall , the 364kg of weight will demolish the wall and the rest of your house will come tumbling down around your head ... The episode will hit the local and then the national headlines by which stage the story will by hyped and sensentionalised to "Roid Rage Man Demolishes House" ................... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Nice Rack Ming.. Same as mine..You do know it's only rated up to 363Kg don't you?
> 
> That is a very specific number. I really really want to put 364Kg on mine and see if it collapses


Yes mate, I know. I don't think I'll be doing any free weight lifts over that limit these days lol. Although I will have to scrap the 365kg partial deads lol.


----------



## retro-mental

Happy bloody christmas Mr ming !!!!

i bet you cant wait to get it all set and start using it. Nice one ming, Pics to follow i hope !!!


----------



## Mingster

Feeling really tired today. Was going to do a mini workout tonight but am really struggling to concentrate on anything so don't want to risk an injury. Am going to have a couple of days off training, try to shake off the remains of this cold, then hit the training hard again at the weekend. I've managed to get a bit done this week so not all bad and should be back at full steam by weekend. Three weeks until my second trt decanoate shot and then we can really push things on that little bit more.


----------



## Tassotti

Rest up Ming the Merciless


----------



## Mingster

Nothing to report today save that my bits and pieces arrived from AllDayChemist within a week of me placing my order.

Also a work colleague who I haven't seen for a little while took one look at me today and said, 'If you had fur you'd live in a zoo.' :confused1: I'm taking this as a compliment.


----------



## Tassotti

Ming the Meerkat


----------



## Guest

Ming the marmoset


----------



## Mingster

I see myself as more of a sleepy mole....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> I see myself as more of a sleepy mole....
> 
> View attachment 69228


Bless it


----------



## Rob68

Hope you start to feel better soon mate :thumbup1:

You know your colleague was referring to you looking like

View attachment 69254


Bout time you stopped walking on all fours mate :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Well the 10 man flu is still with me but I dragged myself to the gym today for Chest and Tri's.

Warm up.

Dumbbell Bench Press.

15x20kg. 12x30kg. 10x40kg. 10x50kg. 8x50kg.

CGBP.

10x80kg. 10x90kg. 8x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

10x30kg. 10x30kg. 10x30kg.

Dips. (Feet forward).

10xBW. 10xBW. 10xBW.

Overhead Cable Extensions.

12x10 plates. 12x12 plates. 10x14 plates.

Hard work but was glad I got the session in. Probably firing at about 80% capacity with the cold making it difficult to get my breath. Session took about 15mins longer than it would normally, but decent strength and a couple of improvements here and there. Have eaten well and will be looking at an early night and to rest up as much as I can.


----------



## Rick89

Nice work there Ming, love the 100kg CGBP X 8 REPS


----------



## Breda

Nice work out brother... Still strong as an ox ain't you


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Nice work there Ming, love the 100kg CGBP X 8 REPS


Cheers Rick. Can get around the same with 120kg if I do them before the dumbbell presses, but my strength tapers off quickly these days the more I do lol. Will build it up a lot more in the New Year.



Breda said:


> Nice work out brother... Still strong as an ox ain't you


Thanks mate. Am getting there. Should be upping the ante shortly.


----------



## Guest

Nice work Ming!

When's the grand opening at home...?


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Nice work Ming!
> 
> When's the grand opening at home...?


Not sure Rob. Will have most of the stuff by next week but have quite a lot to sort out, and not very much time off work to sort it, so will have to play it by ear really. Rest assured I'll have it up and running as soon as possible.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Not sure Rob. Will have most of the stuff by next week but have quite a lot to sort out, and not very much time off work to sort it, so will have to play it by ear really. Rest assured I'll have it up and running as soon as possible.


Isn't it a bugger when work gets in the way!?!

Hopefully you'll be good to go before Xmas


----------



## Mingster

Back and Biceps in the gym today.

Warm up.

Seated Rows.

10x50kg. 10x75kg. 10x100kg. 10x100kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x90kg. 10x110kg. 10x130kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x90kg. 10x110kg. 10x130kg.

Dumbbell Curls.

8x20kg. 8x22kg. 8x24kg.

Preacher Curls.

25kg to failure.

Slept 11 hours last night and still felt shattered this morning. It's definitely the meds I'm on for the tumour that's wearing me out. I started a new lot about two weeks ago and they are affecting me much more than the first lot which, tbh, I hardly noticed. The specialist did offer me a long sick note from work but I'll put that on hold for a little while and see how things go over the Christmas period.

Anyway, managed a decent workout, no world records and didn't even attempt any chins, but did ok and am pretty content with what I managed. My lower back is aching rather ominously so I'll do some physio tonight and see how things are in the morning.


----------



## Guest

Good workout mate, hope those meds settle down for you!!


----------



## Rick89

nice session there ming hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Mingster

Must be craving sugar lol. I rarely eat sweet things tbh but every now and then I get a huge need for sugar. Have just scranned a large Milky Bar, a Twix and half a tub of Haargen Dazs pralines and cream ice cream. Feel a bit better after that.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Must be craving sugar lol. I rarely eat sweet things tbh but every now and then I get a huge need for sugar. Have just scranned a large Milky Bar, a Twix and half a tub of Haargen Dazs pralines and cream ice cream. Feel a bit better after that.


That's what weekends are for


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Must be craving sugar lol. I rarely eat sweet things tbh but every now and then I get a huge need for sugar. Have just scranned a large Milky Bar, a Twix and half a tub of Haargen Dazs pralines and cream ice cream. Feel a bit better after that.


oink oink ) )


----------



## Tassotti

A long sick note from work.......Oh how I dream of one of those (without being sick of course)


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Early morning to you Ming 

How you feeling this week with the meds mate? you back at work?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Early morning to you Ming
> 
> How you feeling this week with the meds mate? you back at work?


Yes, mate, back at work although I'm off today as my rack and leg press are due for delivery. Feeling a bit better today, but I think that's due to my man flu finally easing off a bit. Still tired, but lots to do today so must get cracking. All the best to you mate.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, back at work although I'm off today as my rack and leg press are due for delivery. Feeling a bit better today, but I think that's due to my man flu finally easing off a bit. Still tired, but lots to do today so must get cracking. All the best to you mate.


cool mate sounds like it wont be long now til your smashing it up bro....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, back at work although I'm off today as my rack and leg press are due for delivery. Feeling a bit better today, but I think that's due to my man flu finally easing off a bit. Still tired, but lots to do today so must get cracking. All the best to you mate.


Always exciting when new kit is delivered  and glad you are feeling better


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, back at work although I'm off today as my rack and leg press are due for delivery. Feeling a bit better today, but I think that's due to my man flu finally easing off a bit. Still tired, but lots to do today so must get cracking. All the best to you mate.


Glad to hear it mate  and gotta be happy days with the kit arriving..

Take it easy fella..


----------



## Rob68

So, has it all arrived? are we happy? lol

Hope your well mate,colds finally going then i see,bout time to :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

After sitting about all day waiting my kit finally arrived at half five tonight. It was pitch black, a 100 mph gale was blowing and rain/sleet was beating down so I managed to lug it all into the gym and pile it up but can't tell if it's all there or even if it's the right thing lol. Will probably find that I've taken delivery of a helicopter or a section of the Sydney harbour bridge or something. Not get a chance to have a good look at it till Thursday afternoon so very frustrating but happy that it has, at least, arrived.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> After sitting about all day waiting my kit finally arrived at half five tonight. It was pitch black, a 100 mph gale was blowing and rain/sleet was beating down so I managed to lug it all into the gym and pile it up but can't tell if it's all there or even if it's the right thing lol. Will probably find that I've taken delivery of a helicopter or a section of the Sydney harbour bridge or something. Not get a chance to have a good look at it till Thursday afternoon so very frustrating but happy that it has, at least, arrived.


What a sod ! and a bit of a waste of a day !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> What a sod ! and a bit of a waste of a day !


Well, I did get some other stuff done Greshie, but it is annoying that I couldn't go anywhere and had to sign for something that I couldn't realistically check. The dog wasn't impressed that he didn't get his usual walk either:no:


----------



## flinty90

well whatever it is you have mate just bench press the fcuker anyway lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> well whatever it is you have mate just bench press the fcuker anyway lol !!!


Yes mate. It was certainly today's workout lol. I've also moved 500kgs of weight, bars, benches and assorted gym stuff so legs and traps are pretty pumped.


----------



## Rob68

Ahh them delivery drivers turning up late eh??? glad im out of that game....whingeing customers made my life hell :ban: :lol:

Hope you signed for it unchecked,as you will get a few days to check it,not sure if everywhere is 72hrs,but if you dont ,for future reference always sign for stuff unchecked,covers you then :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Ahhh, the Powerhouse Lottery.......


----------



## retro-mental

How does you back feel now ? guess it all settled.

Got your rack, got your weights and cant even use it all, What a fecker !!

Was thinking ita about time we got a new photo of you aint it so maybe one in your new gym when its set up


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> How does you back feel now ? guess it all settled.
> 
> Got your rack, got your weights and cant even use it all, What a fecker !!
> 
> Was thinking ita about time we got a new photo of you aint it so maybe one in your new gym when its set up


I'm a little sore but nothing to worry about, touch wood.

Yes mate, I've got all the stuff but probably won't have things up and running until New Year. I'm off this weekend but have the reli's staying over - daughter and her husband, and the two grandkids - then only have two days off work before New Year so will be struggling to find time to assemble everything. Will have to rely on gym workouts and a bit of improvisation over the next couple of weeks.

Am planning on putting up pics after Christmas and before cycle to act as a starting reference to see what I can gain from a few meds.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I'm a little sore but nothing to worry about, touch wood.
> 
> Yes mate, I've got all the stuff but probably won't have things up and running until New Year. I'm off this weekend but have the reli's staying over - daughter and her husband, and the two grandkids - then only have two days off work before New Year so will be struggling to find time to assemble everything. Will have to rely on gym workouts and a bit of improvisation over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Am planning on putting up pics after Christmas and before cycle to act as a starting reference to see what I can gain from a few meds.


sounds like a plan !!


----------



## Mingster

Nothing much to report lately.

What with one thing and another I haven't been able to get to the gym these last few days so am looking at this as being my Christmas break, finally throwing off the remnants of my man flu, and spending a bit of time with my beautiful wife. We have the eldest daughter and her family staying with us from tonight and over the weekend, so little time for training but huge quantities of food shall be consumed as our Christmas will be coming early this year. We are having a big family get together and a carvery on Saturday and there will be general food stuffing all weekend. I'm hoping to get a cheeky shoulder session in some time tomorrow then a break until Tuesday when normal service should be resumed.

I've had a check through my gym equipment and all seems in order. Without opening all the boxes it's impossible to be certain but all boxes are numbered and are present. The weight tree is there, as is the dipping bars, so all freebees present and correct. The power cage itself is in one box, the high/low pulley system in another two, and the hack squat machine in a further three boxes.

With the heavy rain over the last couple of days a further leak has developed in the gym roof. I've been on to the builders and they are coming out tomorrow to completely replace the roof. It's a nuisance having the leaks but I can't fault their after sales service, so fingers crossed that it's the end of the problem.

Knocking up a couple of chicken breasts with ham and leeks in a cheese sauce Mmmmmmmmm. Then I'm going to make up an open fire and have a little snooze on the settee.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Nothing much to report lately.
> 
> What with one thing and another I haven't been able to get to the gym these last few days so am looking at this as being my Christmas break, finally throwing off the remnants of my man flu, and spending a bit of time with my beautiful wife. We have the eldest daughter and her family staying with us from tonight and over the weekend, so little time for training but huge quantities of food shall be consumed as our Christmas will be coming early this year. We are having a big family get together and a carvery on Saturday and there will be general food stuffing all weekend. I'm hoping to get a cheeky shoulder session in some time tomorrow then a break until Tuesday when normal service should be resumed.
> 
> I've had a check through my gym equipment and all seems in order. Without opening all the boxes it's impossible to be certain but all boxes are numbered and are present. The weight tree is there, as is the dipping bars, so all freebees present and correct. The power cage itself is in one box, the high/low pulley system in another two, and the hack squat machine in a further three boxes.
> 
> With the heavy rain over the last couple of days a further leak has developed in the gym roof. I've been on to the builders and they are coming out tomorrow to completely replace the roof. It's a nuisance having the leaks but I can't fault their after sales service, so fingers crossed that it's the end of the problem.
> 
> Knocking up a couple of chicken breasts with ham and leeks in a cheese sauce Mmmmmmmmm. Then I'm going to make up an open fire and have a little snooze on the settee.


Perfect! :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

*cough slacker cough* :whistling:

Apart from the relatives,just sounds like a normal day for you mate ,food, food,bit more food,snooze,food and so on lol ....enjoy it, am sure you will :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> *cough slacker cough* :whistling:
> 
> Apart from the relatives,just sounds like a normal day for you mate ,food, food,bit more food,snooze,food and so on lol ....enjoy it, am sure you will :thumb:


LOL. You need plenty of snoozes when you start to get on a bit mate. I've been to work today so in need of a rest. Have to sort out the Christmas prezzies too, whilst I've got the house to myself. Don't want anyone present hunting and finding my supplement stash instead lol....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. You need plenty of snoozes when you start to get on a bit mate. I've been to work today so in need of a rest. Have to sort out the Christmas prezzies too, whilst I've got the house to myself. Don't want anyone present hunting and finding my supplement stash instead lol....


Ah i`ll let you off,didnt know you been working....haha wrap some daft things things up so if they do go searching they gutted at what they find lol

Legs for me in a mo,last day of this course tomorrow,ive got qualifications :smartass: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Ah i`ll let you off,didnt know you been working....haha wrap some daft things things up so if they do go searching they gutted at what they find lol
> 
> Legs for me in a mo,last day of this course tomorrow,ive got qualifications :smartass: :laugh:


Always felt you deserved certifying....er, I mean certificating:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Always felt you deserved certifying....er, I mean certificating:whistling::laugh:


Dont give up your day job .........  ..... :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Nipped in with a cheeky Shoulder workout in the gym today.

Warm-up.

Upright Rows.

15x45kg. 12x55kg. 10x65kg. 8x70kg. 8x70kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

20x100kg. 15x140kg. 15x140kg. 15x140kg. 20x100kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

4x15x70kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x15x18kg.

Side Laterals.

2x12x18kg.

Good workout this. Starting to get back to feeling myself today. I even managed to wind up a competitive - though young and a tad hot-headed - bodybuilder in the gym today lol. His training partner kept telling him to cool down and take no notice of me but I was in a playful mood and couldn't help myself. I bet I got him to do his best workout in ages he was so mad lol. I like to do my bit to encourage others....


----------



## Tassotti

Haha. Like it!

You opened your delivery yet?


----------



## Guest

Good session there mate!

Especially winding up the Ego Monster :lol:

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice upright rowing and shrugging there big fella :thumbup1:

And loving the wind ups in the gym...bet he actually feels it in the morning for once after probably pushing himself 3 times as hard as he would of normally 

Glad your feeling better mate.its about time


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Haha. Like it!
> 
> You opened your delivery yet?


Not opened anything yet mate. Will have to get some flooring down first. Have checked the boxes and it appears that everything is present and correct as far as I can tell



R0B said:


> Good session there mate!
> 
> Especially winding up the Ego Monster :lol:
> 
> :lol:  :lol:





BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice upright rowing and shrugging there big fella :thumbup1:
> 
> And loving the wind ups in the gym...bet he actually feels it in the morning for once after probably pushing himself 3 times as hard as he would of normally
> 
> Glad your feeling better mate.its about time


He's a decent lad and recently placed runner up in his second show. But he can be a touch cocky about it lol. He's 6 foot 5 so needs a huge amount of filling out imo, although he has come on leaps and bounds over the last year or so and is determined to do well which is very important. I like to point out that he reminds me of a giraffe lol and that he'll have to weigh in at 22 stone at least to match my mass even though I'm a fat git.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> I like to point out that he reminds me of a giraffe lol and that he'll have to weigh in at 22 stone at least to match my mass even though I'm a fat git.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

I was hoping BBB was going to update his journal with something like` this old geezer in the gym was winding me up something rotten,my training partner had to hold me back` :lol:

But then you said he was an alright lad so new it werent BBB :whistling: :lol:

Nice workout to :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> I was hoping BBB was going to update his journal with something like` this old geezer in the gym was winding me up something rotten,my training partner had to hold me back` :lol:
> 
> But then you said he was an alright lad so new it werent BBB :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Nice workout to :thumbup1:


So when you aint torturing me on my own journal your doing it on here eh...you  midlands  im off out to look for that sign as we speak..

Anyhow Rob..if it had been me in the gym with him today then the banter wouldve been the other way round surely...old geezer trying to wind me up so i out pressed him..again..and again..and away to the changing rooms he went tail between his legs.. :rolleye:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Who's this 'old geezer' anyway? Some people pushing it a bit round here.... :nono:


----------



## Sureno

Mingster said:


> Who's this 'old geezer' anyway? Some people pushing it a bit round here.... :nono:


luther, heard he's 70 odd


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Who's this 'old geezer' anyway? Some people pushing it a bit round here.... :nono:


think its time you gave out some fcukin a$$ woopings ming lol . these little upstarts starting to question your fcukin authority haha


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> think its time you gave out some fcukin a$$ woopings ming lol . these little upstarts starting to question your fcukin authority haha


You're right mate. I can feel some planetary destruction coming on....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> think its time you gave out some fcukin a$$ woopings ming lol . these little upstarts starting to question your fcukin authority haha


little ???!! :rolleye: :2guns:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice workout Ming!

Good shoulder workout, and nice encouraging that ego of that bodybuilder as long as it was friendly play.


----------



## flinty90

BigBarnBoy said:


> little ???!! :rolleye: :2guns:


sorry TINY lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> sorry TINY lol


Hmmm now if i hadnt upset Ming and he wasnt trying to set up destroying the world as we speak...

then he'd tell you diffrently..but iv blown that chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Somebody say something? Us old geezer's can be a little hard of hearing....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Somebody say something? Us old geezer's can be a little hard of hearing....


well i did hear a tiny squeek mate but it must have been fcukin nothing !!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Somebody say something? Us old geezer's can be a little hard of hearing....


Pmsl selective hearing now :lol: :lol: 

Il remember it pal dont worry..my chuckle brother partner in crime letting me down when i needed him :laugh:

Il shut the door on the way out....


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pmsl selective hearing now :lol: :lol:
> 
> Il remember it pal dont worry..my chuckle brother partner in crime letting me down when i needed him :laugh:
> 
> Il shut the door on the way out....


Selective memory eh? I thought I was your chuckle brother lol? I think you're paying the price for all those digs at Rob lately:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Selective memory eh? I thought I was your chuckle brother lol? I think you're paying the price for all those digs at Rob lately:lol: :lol:


Yeah i meant you mate..all aimed at you :laugh:

Pmsl that bloody Rob..he started it and runs and hides and i take the brunt of it :lol: :lol:

The boundaries wont be mentioned again til i spot that sign


----------



## Mingster

Not a lot happening at the moment. Had a weigh in today and still sitting at 17 stone 5 pounds, same as two weeks past. In that time I have hardly trained and have eaten poorly due to man flu in the main and a variety of lesser excuses so am pleased to have at least maintained. Just under two weeks till my second trt shot and from that point onwards things will be getting serious with no excuses or slacking permitted.

It's yet to be confirmed but I might be going in to see the specialist at the beginning of April. If so I will be going straight onto the Slingshot style cycling principal that I have mentioned previously. This will be modified slightly into a 8 week blast four week cruise and repeat formula with the blasts being tailored to my needs at that particular time of year - bulk, cut, recomp etc. I'm intending to clamp down on my diet keeping protein as high as possible at 400g +, carbs around 200g and fats at 150g initially.

Training wise I will be keeping to my four day split - back/bi's. legs, shoulders, chest/tri's, but am thinking of adding an extra session for legs consisting of lunges and some extra calf work to bring up these areas. Am yet undecided as to whether to add on an extra session or add these exercises to shoulder day. Hmmmm?

Just completed a mini workout comprising 5 sets of lunges supersetted with standing calf raises followed by some much needed core work.


----------



## paul81

good to see your still knocking about matey 

hope all is well?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not a lot happening at the moment. Had a weigh in today and still sitting at 17 stone 5 pounds, same as two weeks past. In that time I have hardly trained and have eaten poorly due to man flu in the main and a variety of lesser excuses so am pleased to have at least maintained. Just under two weeks till my second trt shot and from that point onwards things will be getting serious with no excuses or slacking permitted.
> 
> It's yet to be confirmed but I might be going in to see the specialist at the beginning of April. If so I will be going straight onto the Slingshot style cycling principal that I have mentioned previously. This will be modified slightly into a 8 week blast four week cruise and repeat formula with the blasts being tailored to my needs at that particular time of year - bulk, cut, recomp etc. I'm intending to clamp down on my diet keeping protein as high as possible at 400g +, carbs around 200g and fats at 150g initially.
> 
> Training wise I will be keeping to my four day split - back/bi's. legs, shoulders, chest/tri's, but am thinking of adding an extra session for legs consisting of lunges and some extra calf work to bring up these areas. Am yet undecided as to whether to add on an extra session or add these exercises to shoulder day. Hmmmm?
> 
> Just completed a mini workout comprising 5 sets of lunges supersetted with standing calf raises followed by some much needed core work.


sounds like a very sensible approach , i hope you get the results your looking for from it all..

And your weight is about the same as mine at the minute, although i am carrying way more Bf than your good self !!


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> good to see your still knocking about matey
> 
> hope all is well?


Yes mate. All is well. Hope you are doing ok and manage to stay injury free.



flinty90 said:


> sounds like a very sensible approach , i hope you get the results your looking for from it all..
> 
> And your weight is about the same as mine at the minute, although i am carrying way more Bf than your good self !!


Cheers Flints. Dunno about the bf lol. Feeling a little on the bloated side at the minute. Pretty much resigned to not getting much progress over the next couple of weeks but will be going full throttle from New Years weekend onwards. This is going to be the big effort for me and I am determined to see it through and achieve something special - for me, at least.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Not a lot happening at the moment. Had a weigh in today and still sitting at 17 stone 5 pounds, same as two weeks past. In that time I have hardly trained and have eaten poorly due to man flu in the main and a variety of lesser excuses so am pleased to have at least maintained. Just under two weeks till my second trt shot and from that point onwards things will be getting serious with no excuses or slacking permitted.
> 
> It's yet to be confirmed but I might be going in to see the specialist at the beginning of April. If so I will be going straight onto the Slingshot style cycling principal that I have mentioned previously. This will be modified slightly into a 8 week blast four week cruise and repeat formula with the blasts being tailored to my needs at that particular time of year - bulk, cut, recomp etc. I'm intending to clamp down on my diet keeping protein as high as possible at 400g +, carbs around 200g and fats at 150g initially.
> 
> Training wise I will be keeping to my four day split - back/bi's. legs, shoulders, chest/tri's, but am thinking of adding an extra session for legs consisting of lunges and some extra calf work to bring up these areas. Am yet undecided as to whether to add on an extra session or add these exercises to shoulder day. Hmmmm?
> 
> Just completed a mini workout comprising 5 sets of lunges supersetted with standing calf raises followed by some much needed core work.


Evening Ming..hope youv had a good rest of the weekend mate 

The plan for the new year sounds a good one. How will your gear usage vary between the diffrent times of year..cuts, bulk, recomp etc? Any thoughts about it yet?

Also if your blasting and cruising, whats the plan for the 4 weeks cruise in between? What will you be using in that time mate?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Evening Ming..hope youv had a good rest of the weekend mate
> 
> The plan for the new year sounds a good one. How will your gear usage vary between the diffrent times of year..cuts, bulk, recomp etc? Any thoughts about it yet?
> 
> Also if your blasting and cruising, whats the plan for the 4 weeks cruise in between? What will you be using in that time mate?


Canny weekend mate. Nearly over though:no:

I've got a few plans regarding gear but we'll see how it goes as there's few plans that survive first contact with the enemy as they say lol.

The cruises will be mainly on my prescribed trt dose which works out at about 100mg a week. Depending on the blast I may run something alongside this - if I'm blasting and including deca I'll carry the deca on over the cruise and into the next blast and run it for the full 20 weeks. Mostly it will be only test and my trt dose will do for me I reckon.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Canny weekend mate. Nearly over though:no:
> 
> I've got a few plans regarding gear but we'll see how it goes as there's few plans that survive first contact with the enemy as they say lol.
> 
> The cruises will be mainly on my prescribed trt dose which works out at about 100mg a week. Depending on the blast I may run something alongside this - if I'm blasting and including deca I'll carry the deca on over the cruise and into the next blast and run it for the full 20 weeks. Mostly it will be only test and my trt dose will do for me I reckon.


Oooh am i the enemy now after leaving me out to dry on fri night :lol: Come back brother..truce :surrender: Yeah the weekends always fly by...

Yep that makes sense with the deca i guess. Any other meds alonside it all with regards to recovery etc or just doing without? Reason i ask really is just the lad i train with is suddenly very intrested in 6 week cycles with prop and tren ace and whatever..and iv never gone that way myself..always long cycles..sometimes waaaay too long :laugh: I wondered if hcg is good to use on cycle or maybe in between if its a constant blast and cruise, and also how long the off times would be.

Just told him id ask someone who may know


----------



## flinty90

i do wish people would stop mentioning 10 weeks 12 weeks 16 weeks now 20 weeks, my cycle will never end at this rate , i am just pushing it out more and more everytime i see a different cycle length somewhere else !!


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Oooh am i the enemy now after leaving me out to dry on fri night :lol: Come back brother..truce :surrender: Yeah the weekends always fly by...
> 
> Yep that makes sense with the deca i guess. Any other meds alonside it all with regards to recovery etc or just doing without? Reason i ask really is just the lad i train with is suddenly very intrested in 6 week cycles with prop and tren ace and whatever..and iv never gone that way myself..always long cycles..sometimes waaaay too long :laugh: I wondered if hcg is good to use on cycle or maybe in between if its a constant blast and cruise, and also how long the off times would be.
> 
> Just told him id ask someone who may know


No, you're not the enemy lol. I'm meaning I can plan as much as I like but things change as you go on. I haven't used gear for over 7 years so I'm experimenting so to speak. I could say I'm going to do x, y and z but have to change my plans three weeks in. Who knows. I'll post what I'm doing but haven't settled on anything definite yet.

I'll not be using many short esters. In fact none lol. Eight weeks is more than long enough to get results from longer esters without knocking the back out of them imo, especially when you're not really coming off. I've got all sorts of other meds but only for use if required. For example I'll used adex if I feel the need rather than eod throughout the cycle, then stop using it when I feel I don't need it any more. I haven't anything against hcg but I've never used it before so I won't be using it now. If I was starting out again I would do things differently perhaps, but I'm not and I've had the t shirt so to speak, so I'm doing things how I feel comfortable rather than by the book.

But as I say, once the battle with the enemy(lack of growth) is joined, plans can change.


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> i do wish people would stop mentioning 10 weeks 12 weeks 16 weeks now 20 weeks, my cycle will never end at this rate , i am just pushing it out more and more everytime i see a different cycle length somewhere else !!


LOL. I hope my cycle will last at least another 50 years mate. I'm not coming off the trt now


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> No, you're not the enemy lol. I'm meaning I can plan as much as I like but things change as you go on. I haven't used gear for over 7 years so I'm experimenting so to speak. I could say I'm going to do x, y and z but have to change my plans three weeks in. Who knows. I'll post what I'm doing but haven't settled on anything definite yet.
> 
> I'll not be using many short esters. In fact none lol. Eight weeks is more than long enough to get results from longer esters without knocking the back out of them imo, especially when you're not really coming off. I've got all sorts of other meds but only for use if required. For example I'll used adex if I feel the need rather than eod throughout the cycle, then stop using it when I feel I don't need it any more. I haven't anything against hcg but I've never used it before so I won't be using it now. If I was starting out again I would do things differently perhaps, but I'm not and I've had the t shirt so to speak, so I'm doing things how I feel comfortable rather than by the book.
> 
> But as I say, once the battle with the enemy(lack of growth) is joined, plans can change.


I knew what you meant mate was just messing 

I agree with the 8 weeks as your not really going to be coming off..like you say your trt does is ongoing anyhow so levels should surely be at a contstant kind of level all the time. Iv got the t-shirt..and had the ops aswell :laugh: i wouldve done alot of things diffrently. HCG has made a huge diffrence this time, just thought if it had been short esters you were going to use and constantly blasting and cruising then it may of helped. But your not..so it wont 

I think the new years going to be good for you mate..look forward to see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

flinty90 said:


> i do wish people would stop mentioning 10 weeks 12 weeks 16 weeks now 20 weeks, my cycle will never end at this rate , i am just pushing it out more and more everytime i see a different cycle length somewhere else !!


How do you think i feel lol a natty amongst non nattys :thumbdown:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How do you think i feel lol a natty amongst non nattys :thumbdown:


Big balled I would think:lol: I'm still semi natty anyway lol....and big balled:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> How do you think i feel lol a natty amongst non nattys :thumbdown: [/quote
> 
> are you natty for any particular reason Rob ??? are you able to take steds but choose not to ?? whats your story again mate ??


----------



## Rob68

flinty90 said:


> Im unemployed and skint is the main reason lol
> 
> Im gonna do a live-aid but call it roid-aid in the new year if things dont change,feel free to donate lol
> 
> There was some family history stuff that every now and then crossed my mind,but fcuk it go out with a bang i say lol


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> thats fair enough mate , lots more things in life that require attention than AAS ... are you currently looking for work mate ??


----------



## Rob68

flinty90 said:


> I know every job thats available on the internet as i check them a good few times a day .... something will turn up :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Rob, don't give in to the peer-pressure..I don't want to be the only natty scum on here


----------



## DiggyV

Rob, whats your line of business mate? I speak with recruitment agents every day, and know some very wel. I can ask them to keep an eye out mate if you like?


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> Rob, don't give in to the peer-pressure..I don't want to be the only natty scum on here


Unlucky tass ..... its the future mate lol


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Rob, don't give in to the peer-pressure..I don't want to be the only natty scum on here


you are not to be natty soon though are you tass ???


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Rob, don't give in to the peer-pressure..I don't want to be the only natty scum on here


Thought you were a peptide popping deadlift monster these days


----------



## Tassotti

yeah, natty peptides


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> yeah, natty peptides


oh why did i think you mentioned GH ???


----------



## Rob68

DiggyV said:


> Rob, whats your line of business mate? I speak with recruitment agents every day, and know some very wel. I can ask them to keep an eye out mate if you like?


Ive been a driver for the last 7 years Diggy,but really dont want to go back there again mate,but will do to tide me over for a bit......

if i could get a job stacking shelves in asda with no fcuking stress involved i would be happy as fcuk believe me lol driving nearly killed me and made me pretty unhappy


----------



## Rob68

flinty90 said:


> you are not to be natty soon though are you tass ???





Mingster said:


> Thought you were a peptide popping deadlift monster these days


Tass you fake fcuking natty :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

Peptides are for injury recovery. I am still natty in my eyes


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> Peptides are for injury recovery. I am still natty in my eyes


Pmsl denying what your cycle is already eh?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl denying what your cycle is already eh?


First sign of a dirty roider lol. He'll be dropping weights soon.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> First sign of a dirty roider lol. He'll be dropping weights soon.


He`s already started getting angry in his video`s :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti

slippery slope


----------



## Replicator

I see the slaggig off never stops in here .......................thanks Fvck LOL

keep up the good work Ming


----------



## paul81

i really am the only natty in the village..... :mellow:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> i really am the only short ar$e, weak tiny cnut in the village..... :mellow:


come on mate dont put yourself down you been injured X


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> come on mate dont put yourself down you been injured X


i'd come back with a scathing retort.....

but what you said is true :sad:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> i'd come back with a scathing retort.....
> 
> but what you said is true :sad:


Don't let the truth stand in the way of a scathing retort mate. If you want to be a disciple of Crom you need to develop an iron mind as well as an iron body.


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> i'd come back with a scathing retort.....
> 
> but what you said is true :sad:


Stop it mate your making me feel good knowing my cyber bullying is putting you down hahaha


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> Stop it mate your making me feel good knowing my cyber bullying is putting you down hahaha


i cant get any LOWER can i?? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> i cant get any LOWER can i?? :lol:


you talking about reps again or height ??? actually the answer is the same for either pmsl !!!


----------



## paul81




----------



## Replicator

paul81 said:


> i cant get any LOWER can i?? :lol:


Come on now Paul ..your GOLD Ming is only a lowly silver LOL


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Come on now Paul ..your GOLD Ming is only a lowly silver LOL


you know i never noticed that mate..

fcukin ming the silver scum lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> you know i never noticed that mate..
> 
> fcukin ming the silver scum lol !!!


He'll be back in just shortly with all guns blasing ..................mark my words !! :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

It's hard to notice anything other than my awesomeness so don't worry about it chaps.

Clutch at whatever straws you can because in the New Year I'm heading for Growth Factor 10 and if you're nice to me I'll allow you along for the ride  .


----------



## DiggyV

Ming, me and you bro, natty silver scum, showing the boys that can't cut it without putting >2g in a week, how the real men do it! :lol:

Well at least until March when I hit the juice again!  But I'll be gold by then .....


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It's hard to notice anything other than my awesomeness so don't worry about it chaps.
> 
> Clutch at whatever straws you can because in the New Year I'm heading for Growth Factor 10 and if you're nice to me I'll allow you along for the ride  .


Oh no !!! not the GF 10 .......that will be a change of Forum name ming .................to mihulkster ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

DiggyV said:


> Ming, me and you bro, natty silver scum, showing the boys that can't cut it without putting >2g in a week, how the real men do it! :lol:
> 
> Well at least until March when I hit the juice again!  But I'll be gold by then .....


Diggy...........you'll never get gold wearing a top like that lol


----------



## DiggyV

Replicator said:


> Diggy...........you'll never get gold wearing a top like that lol


bathe in the light of my awesomeness, that or its the reflection off the shirt.

FPMSL....


----------



## Rob68

DiggyV said:


> Ming, me and you bro, natty silver scum, showing the boys that can't cut it without putting >2g in a week, how the real men do it! :lol:
> 
> Well at least until March when I hit the juice again!  But I'll be gold by then .....


Dont you have to be on here 12 months before gold Mr D .....if so mate sorry to p1ss on your bonfire like :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Sh1t, I thought I joined in March. bugger! :no:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Sh1t, I thought I joined in March. bugger! :no:


That was me


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> That was me


Oh yes, so it was. Oops...

:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> That was me





DiggyV said:


> Oh yes, so it was. Oops...
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Double p1sser eh Diggy


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> Rob, don't give in to the peer-pressure..I don't want to be the only natty scum on here


Your almost there tass jabbing your shoulders everyday but i am still a scumbag. Have always thought of doing a cycle, money and the fact i feel i need to reach a certain level before moving over to the darkside are what holds me back


----------



## Tassotti

I am not jabbing my shoulders every day!!!!! :cursing:

I am jabbing my belly


----------



## Replicator

Hey Ho

just popped in to say Hi


----------



## Mingster

Been on a training course today and the facility has a nice little gym.

Trained for 25 mins at 7 o'clock this morning - Triceps.

6 sets of overhead extensions supersetted with 6 sets of machine dips.

In my lunch break I added a 40 minute Back session.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x 10 plates. 10x13 plates. 10x16 plates. 10x16 plates.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x16 plates. 10x18 plates. 10x20 plates(stack).

Pullovers.

3x15x14 plates.

Cable Preacher Curls.

2x20x10 plates.

A couple of nice little workouts. Can't remember the last time I had two sessions in one day. I will be doing more little workouts over the Christmas period just to keep my training ticking over before my big blast starting New Years weekend. Have eaten well and am feeling good, if a little tired.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Been on a training course today and the facility has a nice little gym.
> 
> Trained for 25 mins at 7 o'clock this morning - Triceps.
> 
> 6 sets of overhead extensions supersetted with 6 sets of machine dips.
> 
> In my lunch break I added a 40 minute Back session.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 10x 10 plates. 10x13 plates. 10x16 plates. 10x16 plates.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 10x16 plates. 10x18 plates. 10x20 plates(stack).
> 
> Pullovers.
> 
> 3x15x14 plates.
> 
> Cable Preacher Curls.
> 
> 2x20x10 plates.
> 
> A couple of nice little workouts. Can't remember the last time I had two sessions in one day. I will be doing more little workouts over the Christmas period just to keep my training ticking over before my big blast starting New Years weekend. Have eaten well and am feeling good, if a little tired.


Nice Ming ................be even better when ye can lift some real weight ......J/K


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Hey Ho
> 
> just popped in to say Hi





Replicator said:


> Nice Ming ................be even better when ye can lift some real weight ......J/K


Hi there. Good to hear from you despite the cheeky dig lol. I much prefer real weigh to machines but will take what I can get. Always handy to fit in some sessions around other stuff. Will be banging out some proper weight in the New Year never fear:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Hi there. Good to hear from you despite the cheeky dig lol. I much prefer real weigh to machines but will take what I can get. Always handy to fit in some sessions around other stuff. Will be banging out some proper weight in the New Year never fear:thumb:


I dont doubt that one little bit my friend .

i got to go now .but hope to keep popping in every night


----------



## Mingster

Couldn't resist putting this together today. Was considering putting some tinsel and baubles on it as an alternative Christmas tree but got sidetracked by my tea instead lol....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Couldn't resist putting this together today. Was considering putting some tinsel and baubles on it as an alternative Christmas tree but got sidetracked by my tea instead lol....
> 
> View attachment 70210


Nice set of ladders there mate :whistling:

How's the rest looking??


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Nice set of ladders there mate :whistling:
> 
> How's the rest looking??


Still in the boxes mate. Will be waiting till I get a couple of days off work so I can give it the required attention.


----------



## Tassotti

Your gym is going to look very similar to mine Merciless :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Still in the boxes mate. Will be waiting till I get a couple of days off work so I can give it the required attention.


Excellent.

I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Your gym is going to look very similar to mine Merciless :thumb:


I think the interior design of mine will leave a little to be desired mate lol. And be a tad on the chilly side for a few months yet.

I'm wondering if I can get my hands on a big fcuk off mirror:whistling:  So I can practice my posing of course.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I think the interior design of mine will leave a little to be desired mate lol. And be a tad on the chilly side for a few months yet.
> 
> I'm wondering if I can get my hands on a big fcuk off mirror:whistling:  So I can practice my W4nking of course.


a bit too much info mate !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> a bit too much info mate !!!


LOL. I've had many, many years of practice mate, I'm a 20th dan w4nker these days


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> LOL. I've had many, many years of practice mate, I'm a 20th dan w4nker these days


ahh thats the secret to your big arms is it lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> ahh thats the secret to your big arms is it lol !!!


High rep two hand pulls My secret is finally revealed:lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> High rep two hand pulls My secret is finally revealed:lol: :lol:


reverse grip or suprinated mate ???? i need to get this right lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> reverse grip or suprinated mate ???? i need to get this right lol


Neutral grip mate, shoulder width stance, core tensed, high chest and shoulders back to isolate the bi's....oh, and with a two inch gap between the hands.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Neutral grip mate, shoulder width stance, core tensed, high chest and shoulders back to isolate the bi's....oh, and with a two inch gap between the hands  .


Errrmmmm any other way of doing this mate ????


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Errrmmmm any other way of doing this mate ????


One hand in front of the other, alternate grip every wan...er set to balance development....

Can't believe I'm typing this sh1t tbh:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Just to get back on track here lol I thought I would post up a little video that shows you the advantages to be had by carrying a Varangian longaxe on your Christmas works night out....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Just to get back on track here lol I thought I would post up a little video that shows you the advantages to be had by carrying a Varangian longaxe on your Christmas works night out....


It's only a flesh wound, come on I'll bite your ankles off!


----------



## Mingster

Was looking to renew a few repeat prescriptions today and while scanning down my repeat receipt from the chemist i noticed a new addition to the list - nebido 1gm ampoules testosterone decanoate. Thought it would be rude not to tick that box, so here's hoping.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Was looking to renew a few repeat prescriptions today and while scanning down my repeat receipt from the chemist i noticed a new addition to the list - nebido 1gm ampoules testosterone decanoate. Thought it would be rude not to tick that box, so here's hoping.


Brilliant!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Was looking to renew a few repeat prescriptions today and while scanning down my repeat receipt from the chemist i noticed a new addition to the list - nebido 1gm ampoules testosterone decanoate. Thought it would be rude not to tick that box, so here's hoping.


Happy Christmas!!


----------



## Mingster

Everything falling into place now. A large supply of anti septic swabs appeared in my hands this morning and a little later I acquired a tub of Hemo Rage lol. Never used any sort of pre workout before - never needed one tbh - but thought 'why the hell not' so will give it a go. Will be doing a lot of night shifts in the New Year so will be training first thing in the morning which I hate so I'm hoping that this will drive me through.


----------



## Uriel

the plan unfolds ha ha haa haah ahahah ahahahahhhahhahahahahhahhahhhhahaahhahhahahhahahahahahahahahha

you will be hoooooooggggeeeeee


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> the plan unfolds ha ha haa haah ahahah ahahahahhhahhahahahahhahhahhhhahaahhahhahahhahahahahahahahahha
> 
> you will be hoooooooggggeeeeee


My secret plan involves milk with my porridge lol.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> My secret plan involves milk with my porridge lol.


then sir - you will fail....its fuking baby food that way and lolses all its keltic power lol......YOU THINK CROM puts 100's and 1000's on his fuking porridge?

bollox, it poisoned with salt lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> then sir - you will fail....its fuking baby food that way and lolses all its keltic power lol......YOU THINK CROM puts 100's and 1000's on his fuking porridge?
> 
> bollox, it poisoned with salt lol


You don't get the size of Crom by drinking water matey lol. I saw him the other day and he was eating a walnut whip!!


----------



## Tassotti

Get these bargain


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Get these bargain


Mmmmm. Very nice mate. Maybe one for the ceiling too lol. A bit beyond my means at the moment unfortunately - a bag of chips is beyond me at the minute lol. Something will crop up though. I've an army of Ming helpers out sourcing as we speak Cheers Tass.


----------



## Mingster

This lifting business is a funny old pastime, full of contradictions....

Last night I was a bloated mess, as fat as Buster Bloodvessel after a pie eating frenzy. Never mind, thought I after a little cry, the extra pounds will make me super strong in the gym tomorrow.

Weighed myself at the gym today and I'd lost weight! :confused1: Cracked on with a Chest workout and although I hit my usual 50kg dumbbells for 10 reps I soon felt super weak on the CGBP's that followed. Knocked out some lighter than normal flyes for high reps and then decided to superset some cable tricep extensions with dumbbell curls. Managed to add two plates on the extensions and was curling the 28kgs dumbbells as if they were filled with helium. WTF? Very strange yet enjoyable workout.

I think I will bin the structured training between now and the New Year. I'm pretty burnt out and am not likely to add much in a week of questionable dietary consumption. My new programme starts in a little over a week so I'm all geared - literally lol - up for that. Will be starting at weights slightly lighter than recently used and attempting to build up regularly to some decent poundage by the end of the first 8 week blast. Diet will be nailed down and I won't be failing to grow from lack of calories or protein I can assure you lol.

Will take a couple of bloated starting pic over the next week and trying to get as out of shape as possible in case someone old cracks me out to a New Year challenge. I'll give that a go but it would have to be over 6 months not 3 for me to be interested. Have a top weekend folks. Merry Christmas to you all:thumb: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Merry Christmas Ming .... Over the next week you get that home gym painted and into shape :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Merry Christmas Ming .... Over the next week you get that home gym painted and into shape :lol:


Cheers Greshie. Am working all week so hoping to get started next weekend mate. All the best.


----------



## Rob68

Cant wait to see how you go with the hemo rage,enjoy it lol

All the best to you and family mate,have a good un :beer:


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas to you too Lord Ming!

I hope the next year brings you further into the darkside and closer to filling that AVI out :lol:

Have a good one with with the family, especially with the new arrival - GRANDAD! :beer:


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Lord Ming!
> 
> I hope the next year brings you further into the darkside and closer to filling that AVI out :lol:
> 
> Have a good one with with the family, especially with the new arrival - GRANDAD! :beer:


You saying you're my lovechild? :confused1:


----------



## Sureno

Merry Xmas Ming ting hope Santa brings you a face this year x


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> You saying you're my lovechild? :confused1:


Who's knows....... :wacko:


----------



## Breda

Merry Christmas Ming.... Bigger and better for 2012 mate


----------



## Mingster

R0B said:


> Who's knows....... :wacko:


When you can knock Flinty out I'll acknowledge your birthright and you can take your place at the campfires of the Great Ones....


----------



## Mingster

Sureno said:


> Merry Xmas Ming ting hope Santa brings you a face this year x


Looks and physique would crush you mate. I'm caring and sparing lol....



Breda said:


> Merry Christmas Ming.... Bigger and better for 2012 mate


Huge mate, huge....Nowhere else will do All the best to you mate. Be you own man and tread your own path:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Will text you at some point re the mats mate..

have a good one you and the family...


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Will text you at some point re the mats mate..
> 
> have a good one you and the family...


Cheers for everything mate. Have a good one yourself. Hope you pull through the food poisoning - stick to the colonel in future eh? 

All the best, mate:beer:


----------



## retro-mental

was planning a few workouts where i can. Nothing stuctured over the holiday coz its already been interupted twice !!! hoping to hit it properly mid week after new year but saying that i am bored today and i might do a little bi and tri workout

Eats loads of food and have a good one ming


----------



## flinty90

have a grat holidays Ming, you and all your family bro,,, and cant wait for us all to kick it all off next year 2012 is going to see a lot of us changing for the better ..

be good bro XX


----------



## DiggyV

Happy Christmas Ming. hope 2012 brings you and those you hold close, everything you wish for.

Cheers!


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys, and to all of you out there in UK-M land. You have renewed my enthusiasm no end this last year, got me out of a training rut and have motivated me enough to try, for one last time, to achieve a higher level than before. Thanks to each and every one of you all:thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Merry christmas to you to.. ya wee monkey...porridge and single malt for breakfast... set you up for the day eh? :thumb :xx


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Christmas to you and your family Mingster.

Thanks for your wise words of guidance, support and encouragement over the year.

Top Man !

Tass


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for the seasonal greetings guys. Been working quite a bit over Christmas but have had a good time nonetheless. Have over-indulged as much as practical in the circumstances and am feeling nice and fat lol. In fact here is a pic, complete with reindeer horns just for Flinty, taken about 30 seconds after my Christmas dinner....Bet there won't be many of these posted on the board lol....



Had a little Lunge and Calf Raise workout today and had a good old sweat doing so. Also moved all the stuff that had been stored in the home gym, to accommodate the family staying last weekend, back to it's proper place. Up and down the stairs with boxes of stuff tests the old cardio to the limit I can tell you lol. Really must look at doing at least a little fitness work in the New Year.


----------



## flinty90

Must take a lot of gear to get fcukin horns to grow out your head mate lol !!! !!! , still looking good even with a bit more meat on ya pal... awesome base to work from .. im jelly !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Must take a lot of gear to get fcukin horns to grow out your head mate lol !!! !!! , still looking good even with a bit more meat on ya pal... awesome base to work from .. im jelly !!!


Cheers Flints. I was well stuffed for the pic so I'm not quite as bad as it seems lol.

Christmas Day I was up at 5.30 had a giant shake, followed by weetabix followed by a full english followed by half a box of hazelnut truffles followed by a plate of cheese, crackers, sausage rolls and cocktail sausages, then my full Christmas dinner and half a Christmas Pud and white sauce and then took the pic lol. So fair to say I was a tad stuffed.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Cheers Flints. I was well stuffed for the pic so I'm not quite as bad as it seems lol.
> 
> Christmas Day I was up at 5.30 had a giant shake, followed by weetabix followed by a full english followed by half a box of hazelnut truffles followed by a plate of cheese, crackers, sausage rolls and cocktail sausages, then my full Christmas dinner and half a Christmas Pud and white sauce and then took the pic lol. So fair to say I was a tad stuffed.


Thats some feat of achievement... jeesh i felt full up by the time you got the the weetabix...lol...i like a man who can hold his grub...:laugh:x


----------



## Milky

Ming is Thursday ok with you for the mats mate ?

Cant find my bloody phone !


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Ming is Thursday ok with you for the mats mate ?
> 
> Cant find my bloody phone !


I'm working in the morning, mate. Will be home bout 12.30. Any good to you?


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> I'm working in the morning, mate. Will be home bout 12.30. Any good to you?


Fine by me mate yeah...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers for the seasonal greetings guys. Been working quite a bit over Christmas but have had a good time nonetheless. Have over-indulged as much as practical in the circumstances and am feeling nice and fat lol. In fact here is a pic, complete with reindeer horns just for Flinty, taken about 30 seconds after my Christmas dinner....Bet there won't be many of these posted on the board lol....
> 
> View attachment 70549
> 
> 
> Had a little Lunge and Calf Raise workout today and had a good old sweat doing so. Also moved all the stuff that had been stored in the home gym, to accommodate the family staying last weekend, back to it's proper place. Up and down the stairs with boxes of stuff tests the old cardio to the limit I can tell you lol. Really must look at doing at least a little fitness work in the New Year.


Fck me a reindeer that can use a camera  .... Have you shrunk mate? .................... :whistling:

Joking bud,not looking bad seeing as though you seem to have eaten the whole village during the day  :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> View attachment 70549


So all santa needed was a Mingster to pull his sleigh...a story to be told forever


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Fck me a reindeer that can use a camera  .... Have you shrunk mate? .................... :whistling:
> 
> Joking bud,not looking bad seeing as though you seem to have eaten the whole village during the day  :thumbup1:


Mingster eats in a day what an entire 3rd world country subsists on in a month :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Looking big ming !!!!

Nice to see you didnt let a little thing like xmas get in the way much of your eating !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

LOL. That was only up to 1 o'clock Super strict diet from Sunday. I'm quite looking forward to upping my protein.


----------



## Rob68

Quiet in here,hope your not slacking mate, expecting a huge workout from you after your xmas eating :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Quiet in here,hope your not slacking mate, expecting a huge workout from you after your xmas eating :thumb:


Calm before the storm, mate. Next injection from the doc tomorrow, then it's cycle time:bounce: :beer: :bounce: :beer: :bounce:

A little bit of indulgence over the weekend then all systems go from Monday. Have pretty much had a rest week this week just to rest up a bit before my blast, get the dodgy food cravings out of my system and fine tune my routine. Am on a lot of night shifts in January so routine will vary a little but I've factored all this in, never fear lol. I suspect I will have to have another blood test at the beginning of April so am aiming for an 8 week blast then a four week cruise on trt dose then another 8 week blast with a slightly higher cruise and so on uitilizing the Slingshot system I keep harping on about.

Unless I make stunning progress I will be struggling to get the size and shape I'm after for a show in September, so the following May is now the realistic target. However, I have been told today about a smaller show in August that I may target for a trail run. We shall see....


----------



## Tassotti

Sounds like an AWESOME plan Ming.

Good luck on training through those nightshifts. It is going to be extremely hard going, but I'm sure you'll be fine and stimmed up to the max.


----------



## Rob68

Brilliant mate,am getting giddy for you see how you get on,like everyone else is :thumb: bet it will be the quickest you ever got home from the docs tomorrow to add your little bit 

Doing a show in your own home gym doesnt count you do know that dont you ? :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

neither does showing off the peaks to the local village idiot


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Brilliant mate,am getting giddy for you see how you get on,like everyone else is :thumb: bet it will be the quickest you ever got home from the docs tomorrow to add your little bit
> 
> Doing a show in your own home gym doesnt count you do know that dont you ? :laugh:


Every workout is a show to me mate:whistling: 

Many, many years ago a wise gym goer once said to me that our gym was like a circus. Most of the membership, he said, were the audience, but a small minority of the members were the performers lol. I just had to be a performer:innocent: Look at me!! Look at me!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Every workout is a show to me mate:whistling:
> 
> *Many, many years ago a wise gym goer once said to me that our gym was like a circus. Most of the membership, he said, were the audience, but a small minority of the members were the performers lol*. I just had to be a performer:innocent: Look at me!! Look at me!! :lol: :lol:


that actually rings true, makes sense!


----------



## Mingster

Had my second trt test decanoate jab today. I gram into the left glute, sweet as can be. Could do with a nurse to do all jabbing that's for sure. Of course we all know that, other than for medicinal purposes, aas is totally wrong....A man with less morals than myself may well have got home and jabbed another 1.1 grams of gear just to be on the safe side:whistling: If I was that way inclined I would be tempted into a cycle of 750mg of test e and 500mg of eq for 8 weeks with an occasional oral tossed in for flavour. Not a huge amount of anything for a blast, but for a man more natural than Snow White before she met the dwarves in recent years, more than enough for me I suspect.

We'll have to wait and see....


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Had my second trt test decanoate jab today. I gram into the left glute, sweet as can be. Could do with a nurse to do all jabbing that's for sure. Of course we all know that, other than for medicinal purposes, aas is totally wrong....A man with less morals than myself may well have got home and jabbed another 1.1 grams of gear just to be on the safe side:whistling: If I was that way inclined I would be tempted into a cycle of 750mg of test e and 500mg of eq for 8 weeks with an occasional oral tossed in for flavour. Not a huge amount of anything for a blast, but for a man more natural than Snow White before she met the dwarves in recent years, more than enough for me I suspect.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see....


Whats your address again... get that syringe ready...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Whats your address again... get that syringe ready...:laugh:


HaHa. Would be great if you could hon. I was married to a nurse once but she was a madwoman and I was lucky to escape with my life lol. Not saying that you would be the same....I know that you are a proper angel and can jab me any time


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Had my second trt test decanoate jab today. I gram into the left glute, sweet as can be. Could do with a nurse to do all jabbing that's for sure. Of course we all know that, other than for medicinal purposes, aas is totally wrong....A man with less morals than myself may well have got home and jabbed another 1.1 grams of gear just to be on the safe side:whistling: If I was that way inclined I would be tempted into a cycle of 750mg of test e and 500mg of eq for 8 weeks with an occasional oral tossed in for flavour. Not a huge amount of anything for a blast, but for a man more natural than Snow White before she met the dwarves in recent years, more than enough for me I suspect.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see....


Haha Awesomeness awaits you sir :thumb: Now go train like a demon :thumbup1:



Mingster said:


> HaHa. Would be great if you could hon. I was married to a nurse once but she was a madwoman and I was lucky to escape with my life lol. Not saying that you would be the same....I know that you are a proper angel and can jab me any time


Aww pass me the bucket ffs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Aww pass me the bucket ffs :lol: :lol:


LOL This is rich coming from somebody who wants his member sorting out by said nurse on his own journal:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Would be great if you could hon. I was married to a nurse once but she was a madwoman and I was lucky to escape with my life lol. Not saying that you would be the same....I know that you are a proper angel and can jab me any time


:innocent:Ah, thats me all over... angel.....xx:laugh: If only you knew...:devil2:xx


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL This is rich coming from somebody who wants his member sorting out by said nurse on his own journal:lol: :lol:


PMSL Oi you know the score,what goes on in my journal stays in my journal :whistling: :lol: :lol:

You b4astard :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Enjoy1 said:


> :innocent:Ah, thats me all over... angel.....xx:laugh: If only you knew...:devil2:xx


I don't think hes realized yet .......YOU are his ex LOL


----------



## Mingster

I'm planning on a strict diet from Monday....

1kg of meat/chicken/fish.

3 x50g of protein shakes.

6 eggs.

3 pints of milk.

1 banana.

250g rice.

150g potato.

100g oats/weetabix.

Broccoli, green beans, cabbage, carrots, as much as I like.

25g Almonds.

1 tbls evoo.

2 tbls peanut butter.

1 tsp sunflower seeds.

1 tsp linseeds.

Think I can stick to this for a while. Not a lot of preparation required and have most of this to hand already. The meat/chicken/fish will be split between 3 meals, so it's basically 3 proper meals and three shakes with a few snacks in between. Will be having some sort of cheat meal once a week too.


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> I don't think hes realized yet .......YOU are his ex LOL


Now that would be quite a transformation!!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I'm planning on a strict diet from Monday....
> 
> 1kg of meat/chicken/fish.
> 
> 3 x50g of protein shakes.
> 
> 6 eggs.
> 
> 3 pints of milk.
> 
> 1 banana.
> 
> 250g rice.
> 
> 150g potato.
> 
> 100g oats/weetabix.
> 
> Broccoli, green beans, cabbage, carrots, as much as I like.
> 
> 25g Almonds.
> 
> 1 tbls evoo.
> 
> 2 tbls peanut butter.
> 
> 1 tsp sunflower seeds.
> 
> 1 tsp linseeds.
> 
> Okay so thats breakfast ..............whats for Lunch LOL :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

For all that are unaware of the divinity that is Crom....especially you Rob68

http://hyboria.xoth.net/gods/crom.htm


----------



## flinty90

any idea of rough calories that will be at mate ???


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> any idea of rough calories that will be at mate ???


Haven't got a clue tbh Flints lol. Somewhere around 4000 to 4500 I guess. Had big influx of aas yesterday, so see where I go for the next few weeks and adjust accordingly is the plan.


----------



## Mingster

Mingster said:


> Haven't got a clue tbh Flints lol. Somewhere around 4000 to 4500 I guess. Had big influx of aas yesterday, so see where I go for the next few weeks and adjust accordingly is the plan.


Actually it's a little higher than that lol, nearer 5000. Might need to drop a shake  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> For all that are unaware of the divinity that is Crom....especially you Rob68
> 
> http://hyboria.xoth.net/gods/crom.htm


Haha sorry for my ignorance mate :blush:


----------



## Mingster

Happy New Year to all my Earthling mates. Your support and good humour has impressed, nay moved, me so much I have decided to spare your planet so that we can have even more good times together in 2012.

Now to sort out those Vulcan [email protected]:lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Happy New Year to all my Earthling mates. Your support and good humour has impressed, nay moved, me so much I have decided to spare your planet so that we can have even more good times together in 2012.
> 
> Now to sort out those Vulcan [email protected]:lol: :lol:


Happy new yr brother.

See you VERY soon...


----------



## Tassotti

Thanks for being merciful Ming


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Happy New Year to all my Earthling mates. Your support and good humour has impressed, nay moved, me so much I have decided to spare your planet so that we can have even more good times together in 2012.
> 
> Now to sort out those Vulcan [email protected]:lol: :lol:


Im gonna wish you all the best ,but that might be withdrew as i have to go google a vulcan now and make sure i dont come into that category :laugh:

All the best mate your a top bloke :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Im gonna wish you all the best ,but that might be withdrew as i have to go google a vulcan now and make sure i dont come into that category :laugh:
> 
> All the best mate your a top bloke :thumbup1:


No Vulcans in Sherwood Forest mate, you'll be fine:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No Vulcans in Sherwood Forest mate, you'll be fine:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .................................. Aw man i hate you


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Happy new year my older and possibly sometimes wiser chuckle brother :thumb:

all the best to you mate and your family for this year.

As for your training this year..youv got good things ahead of you mate be great to see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Right then, have hardly eaten anything today believe it or not lol. Apart from some weetabix for breakfast everything I have eaten has been rubbish too. Having a bit of a semi-fast in preparation for the new diet, training, meds etc which officially start tomorrow.

Have prepared 1 kilo of beef, and the same of chicken and fish for my first three days meals. Have boiled up some spuds and some eggs and have everything in tupperwear ready to be eaten. Protein, milk, banana's, nuts and seeds are waiting, as are a big pile of vegetables. My routine is decided on, although this will develop as the weeks go on owing to night shifts at work and the progress towards completion of the home gym. Supplements of all types are sorted.

Can't wait.


----------



## Uriel

thank you merciful ming........You sure you havent just forgot how to destroy a planet due to "advanced maturity":whistling:

hope you get huge bud. (just a bit less huge than me obviously) x


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> thank you merciful ming........You sure you havent just forgot how to destroy a planet due to "advanced maturity":whistling:
> 
> hope you get huge bud. (just a bit less huge than me obviously) x


Dunno bro, I can't remember lol. What you on about? Who are you anyway? :lol: :lol:

Don't you worry about my hugeness, fellow disciple of the gloomy, savage god, that's a certainty. I've put all my normal clothes in those air tight storage bags today and stuffed them in the attic so I have to grow or join a nudist colony or maybe both, but only when it gets warmer lol. We shall drive each other on to greatness bro, crush our enemies and rejoice in the lamentation of their womenfolk.


----------



## flinty90

Me in gym for next 9 weeks will be covered up in the baggiest clothing i have, the big reveal will blow them all away lol !!!


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> lamentation of their womenfolk.


i like the sound of that.........could we fuk them too? pmsl


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> i like the sound of that.........could we fuk them too? pmsl


That's why they are lamenting....I've finished with them and it's your turn....lol


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> That's why they are lamenting....I've finished with them and it's your turn....lol


ahh i can see how that would be....having to suffer a being tickled "mercilessly" before having that fire quenched in a satisfying (though bordering on painfiful due girth) climactathon lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> ahh i can see how that would be....having to suffer a being tickled "mercilessly" before having that fire quenched in a satisfying (though bordering on painfiful due girth) climactathon lol


HaHa. No they are going to be missing my sincerity, intelligent conversation and sensitivity to their needs lol....And the fact that I've already reduced their hips to dust with my mighty thrusting power


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> HaHa. No they are going to be missing my sincerity, intelligent conversation and sensitivity to their needs lol....And the fact that I've already reduced their hips to dust with my mighty thrusting power


oh - thats a shame - they NEVER get dusty on my watch.................lol


----------



## Milky

Mats in van mate, you about Tuesday ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Mats in van mate, you about Tuesday ?


Yes mate. Am on nights so if you can give me a clue to rough time on the day I will sort out sleep.


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Am on nights so if you can give me a clue to rough time on the day I will sort out sleep.


yeah FFS dont let milky know though....you JUST know the bi-curious cnut would turn up "by accident" an hour early and have a thumb up your slumbering sh1tter crancking his [email protected] lol


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Am on nights so if you can give me a clue to rough time on the day I will sort out sleep.


DO NOT stay awake for my benefit mate, if need be l will throw them in your garden and sod off...

You need your kip when on nights... It will probably be around dinner time ish..


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> yeah FFS dont let milky know though....you JUST know the bi-curious cnut would turn up "by accident" an hour early and have a thumb up your slumbering sh1tter crancking his [email protected] lol


Its not rape if you shout " surprise " !


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> DO NOT stay awake for my benefit mate, if need be l will throw them in your garden and sod off...
> 
> You need your kip when on nights... It will probably be around dinner time ish..


No worries mate. I struggle to sleep during the day anyhow. If you give me a ring when you're an hour or so away I'll clean my teeth and put the kettle on lol.


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> Its not rape if you shout " surprise " !


i always shave my balls and use a johnny JIC............DNA fingerprinting cnuts.....lol


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> No worries mate. I struggle to sleep during the day anyhow. If you give me a ring when you're an hour or so away I'll clean my teeth and put the kettle on lol.


How big's that kettle if it takes an hour to boil?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> How big's that kettle if it takes an hour to boil?


The kettle's for my wake up tea lol. It's 50p a cup to visitors pmsl....


----------



## Tassotti

Good 'urn'er


----------



## Mingster

Trained shoulders this morning. Will be training at the machines only gym for the next week or so untill I get the home gym up and running as it is the only gym I have access to that is open at 6.30 in the morning. Still it will do to get myself back into the routine and get my muscles warmed up and ready for the sterner tests ahead.

Forgot to take the Hemo Rage but powered through the workout regardless....

Warm up.

Shoulder Press.

2 working sets of 6 reps with full stack.

Side Lateral Machine.

3 sets full stack.

Upright Rows.

3 sets 14 plates.

Rear Lateral Machine.

3 sets 14 plates.

Shrugs.

3 sets of 15 reps full stack.

Nice session to get back into the swing of things. Had plenty of energy during training but am feeling tired now. Managed to eat everything I was supposed to yesterday so diet is manageable but will take a little getting used too. Fully fit and no injuries to report.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Sounds good and a nice workout to ease yourself back into it again Ming :thumbup1:

Well done for eating well and getting up early aswell and back into the routine lol..im still off, not looking forward to the early rises again.

Gym tonight though cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds good and a nice workout to ease yourself back into it again Ming :thumbup1:
> 
> Well done for eating well and getting up early aswell and back into the routine lol..im still off, not looking forward to the early rises again.
> 
> Gym tonight though cant wait :thumb:


Cheers mate, though I'm not up early lol. I'm on night shift this week so training straight after work.


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate, though I'm not up early lol. I'm on night shift this week so training straight after work.


Go to bed you mad foooooool


----------



## Rob68

Nice going on getting the workout done bud ,especially without the pre workout stuff to :thumbup1:

How long does that rage stuff last as you may struggle to get some kip after you get home and that wont be good if your on nights,but am pretty sure you know that anyway


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Rob, I really think it is person delendent.

I did some this morning for the first time. It wore off 20 minutes into my workout. I could quite easily sleep now.

For others, it has been different (although the reviews I have read might be biased)


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> Hi Rob, I really think it is person delendent.
> 
> I did some this morning for the first time. It wore off 20 minutes into my workout. I could quite easily sleep now.
> 
> For others, it has been different (although the reviews I have read might be biased)


Your right tass might be different for each individual and product of course,just you hear some say it has kept them awake etc not saying that the rage stuff does that but just pre workout stuff in general


----------



## Tassotti

Looking back I see Ming has Hemo Rage. I had Warrior Rage.

Ming seems more like a hemo than a warrior


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Go to bed you mad foooooool


Had grabbed an hour mate but up to meet Milky who very kindly has dropped me off some rubber mats for the gym. Top man. Much appreciated:thumbup1:



Rob68 said:


> Nice going on getting the workout done bud ,especially without the pre workout stuff to :thumbup1:
> 
> How long does that rage stuff last as you may struggle to get some kip after you get home and that wont be good if your on nights,but am pretty sure you know that anyway


As I don't even drink coffee I will be taking this a few hours before workout to start with just to test the effect on me. Initially suck it and see will be the order of the day.



Tassotti said:


> Hi Rob, I really think it is person delendent.
> 
> I did some this morning for the first time. It wore off 20 minutes into my workout. I could quite easily sleep now.
> 
> For others, it has been different (although the reviews I have read might be biased)


I'll let you know how I fare



Tassotti said:


> Looking back I see Ming has Hemo Rage. I had Warrior Rage.
> 
> Ming seems more like a hemo than a warrior


You calling me a Hemo? Ducky?:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Legs workout this morning.

Warm up.

Leg Extensions.

2 workings sets 10 reps full stack.

Cable SLDL.

3 working sets 10 reps full stack.

Leg Press.

3 working sets 10 reps full stack continuous tension.

Leg Curls.

2 working sets 10 reps 12 plates.

Calf Raises.

3 working sets 10 reps full stack.

Nice workout and legs are nice and wobbly with calf cramp lol.

Showing a bit of caution I kept my debut Hemo Rage dosage at half a scoop. Noticed no effect whatsoever. Hmmmm. Will try full scoop tomorrow. Nevertheless I powered through this workout in 35 minutes, spurred on, no doubt, by the minus 20 degree temperature in the gym. There were a couple of other hardy souls there and a penguin. Managed to hit my diet targets again today so am pleased with that too. Going to neck a shake and then it's bed for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG

what was the penguin lifting


----------



## Tassotti

Don't know how you do it after a night shift. Credit where credit's due Minger


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Legs workout this morning.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> 2 workings sets 10 reps full stack.
> 
> Cable SLDL.
> 
> 3 working sets 10 reps full stack.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 3 working sets 10 reps full stack continuous tension.
> 
> Leg Curls.
> 
> 2 working sets 10 reps 12 plates.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 3 working sets 10 reps full stack.
> 
> Nice workout and legs are nice and wobbly with calf cramp lol.
> 
> Showing a bit of caution I kept my debut Hemo Rage dosage at half a scoop. Noticed no effect whatsoever. Hmmmm. Will try full scoop tomorrow. Nevertheless I powered through this workout in 35 minutes, spurred on, no doubt, by the minus 20 degree temperature in the gym. There were a couple of other hardy souls there and a penguin. Managed to hit my diet targets again today so am pleased with that too. Going to neck a shake and then it's bed for me.


Well done buddy,your sir are a true viking ............... :smartass: <<<<<<<< see my hat,i take it off to you mate :thumb:



ewen said:


> what was the penguin lifting


Ming back to his car cos his wobbly legs couldnt :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

P P P P Pick up a Mingster


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Tassotti said:


> P P P P Pick up a Mingster


Close the door on the way out fella..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

I'll grab me coat


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Legs workout this morning.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> 2 workings sets 10 reps full stack.
> 
> Cable SLDL.
> 
> 3 working sets 10 reps full stack.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 3 working sets 10 reps full stack continuous tension.
> 
> Leg Curls.
> 
> 2 working sets 10 reps 12 plates.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 3 working sets 10 reps full stack.
> 
> Nice workout and legs are nice and wobbly with calf cramp lol.
> 
> Showing a bit of caution I kept my debut Hemo Rage dosage at half a scoop. Noticed no effect whatsoever. Hmmmm. Will try full scoop tomorrow. Nevertheless I powered through this workout in 35 minutes, spurred on, no doubt, by the minus 20 degree temperature in the gym. There were a couple of other hardy souls there and a penguin. Managed to hit my diet targets again today so am pleased with that too. Going to neck a shake and then it's bed for me.


Lovely legs session Ming... love it when yer legs are so jelly you have to hitch a backie out to the car...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> what was the penguin lifting


Was on a running machine, mate, but was quite chubby so might well have been a strongpenguin.



Tassotti said:


> Don't know how you do it after a night shift. Credit where credit's due Minger


Cheers, Tass. Going well so far. We'll see how I feel as the week goes on.



Rob68 said:


> Well done buddy,your sir are a true viking ............... :smartass: <<<<<<<< see my hat,i take it off to you mate :thumb:
> 
> Ming back to his car cos his wobbly legs couldnt :laugh:





Enjoy1 said:


> Lovely legs session Ming... love it when yer legs are so jelly you have to hitch a backie out to the car...:laugh:


Cheers guys. Just doing my bit to brighten up your mornings. Quite enjoying the early morning training even though it's not my thing. It might be a different story if I was going for big, heavy lifts, but at the moment it's not too bad. Eating plenty during the night mind. Don't like training on an empty stomach....


----------



## retro-mental

The shit has gone down since i last popped by. i only really came to see if the gym pics were up yet !!!!

So diet is in check, gym nearly done and the cycle is sorted. I expect severe progress warnings across the north for the next few months !!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> The shit has gone down since i last popped by. i only really came to see if the gym pics were up yet !!!!
> 
> So diet is in check, gym nearly done and the cycle is sorted. I expect severe progress warnings across the north for the next few months !!!!


Cheers Retro. Hoping to make progress with the home gym once these night shifts are over. Will need to get it sorted as this machine only gym, whilst serving it's purpose, is a bit limiting especially in terms of weight. A couple of weeks there and I'll be using the full stacks for everything lol. As soon as there is progress then pics will be listed never fear.


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Triceps this morning. Went a little heavier in a workout lasting 45 minutes.

Warm up.

Chest Press.

2x6x140kg working sets. Final drop set 140/100/60kg.

Bodyweight Dips.

3x10.

Cable Flyes.

3x10.

Tricep Dip Machine.

3x12x75kg.

Overhead Cable Extensions.

3x12x60kg.

All good. Took a full scoop of Hemo this morning with little or no effect again:confused1: Beginning to think I have a high stim tolerance, though there is no good reason why this appears to be the case. Will try a little more next time - probably won't be able to sleep for a week.

I know it's a bit on the early side for my diet et al to be showing results but I feel considerably leaner and less bloated even at over 4500kcals daily. I seem to have developed a fair bit of definition in a very short period and I feel a lot better in myself. Maybe it's in my head but I'm quite content with the way things are going. As I'm not pounding the old body over much with these machine workouts I've trained three consecutive days and will only take a rest day when I feel I need to. Time for a shake and then some sleep.


----------



## Rob68

Good going mate 3 days running with the change in sleep pattern is top draw bud and by the sounds of it your enjoying it to which makes it easier :thumbup1:

If you were the type that might be inclined to add a little something to what the docs inject,would you be starting to notice the effect round about now lol ?

When`s your last night on nights is it a straight mon - fri nights as was gonna say try experimenting with the Hemo dosing on the last one so it wont be as bad if it keeps you up if you get me

Nice going mate


----------



## Uriel

jeez ming - trained early oh clock today.

great that your are hardening off bud


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Just had a quick look at that Hemo ingrediant list Ming..theres sh1tloads of stuff in there and nothing has any amounts on how much is included?

Thats kinda wierd :huh: Especially the caffiene and the 1,3..wouldve thought they had to tell you the amounts.

With all that stuff in i guess alot of it could be doses that dont actually do much..but are enough to be included on the label.

Not saying its sh1t cos alot of people love it and im sure it works..just strange mate.

Im fairly tolerant to stims..but never used pre-workout stuff. I use 350mg pure caffiene bout an hour before i train and it does the trick, good strength and focus boost


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good going mate 3 days running with the change in sleep pattern is top draw bud and by the sounds of it your enjoying it to which makes it easier :thumbup1:
> 
> If you were the type that might be inclined to add a little something to what the docs inject,would you be starting to notice the effect round about now lol ?
> 
> When`s your last night on nights is it a straight mon - fri nights as was gonna say try experimenting with the Hemo dosing on the last one so it wont be as bad if it keeps you up if you get me
> 
> Nice going mate


Apart from a bit of improved mood I shouldn't be getting any noticeable effects as yet mate, only been six days. Will add a little more Hemo tonight lol, just to see.



Uriel said:


> jeez ming - trained early oh clock today.
> 
> great that your are hardening off bud


Cheers mate. Has to be early this week because of night shifts.



BigBarnBoy said:


> Just had a quick look at that Hemo ingrediant list Ming..theres sh1tloads of stuff in there and nothing has any amounts on how much is included?
> 
> Thats kinda wierd :huh: Especially the caffiene and the 1,3..wouldve thought they had to tell you the amounts.
> 
> With all that stuff in i guess alot of it could be doses that dont actually do much..but are enough to be included on the label.
> 
> Not saying its sh1t cos alot of people love it and im sure it works..just strange mate.
> 
> Im fairly tolerant to stims..but never used pre-workout stuff. I use 350mg pure caffiene bout an hour before i train and it does the trick, good strength and focus boost


Used caffeine for a short while many years ago but haven't used anything pre-workout in a long, long while. I should react to it really - I don't even drink coffee so should have built up no tolerance. Must admit I'm a little disappointed. It's like having a drink and not feeling merry lol.


----------



## Tassotti

How much sleep you getting Ming - about 5 hours is it?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> How much sleep you getting Ming - about 5 hours is it?


I never get much the first couple of days then exhaustion sets in. I got about 5 hours today and will get at least that hopefully for the rest of the week. I never get anywhere near as much as I need - that's why it takes a good few days to get back to normal afterwards.


----------



## Tassotti

Is your job physical all night or do you sit on your ass like me?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Is your job physical all night or do you sit on your ass like me?


Sit on my ass mostly lol. I take a book and plenty of food. Physical jobs are for the young lol....


----------



## Milky

Mate nights are SH*T........

I cant do them, l end up fu*ked out of my mind within 3 days...


----------



## Mingster

Fourth early morning workout in a row - I'm taking this seriously now. Back and Biceps.

Warm up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

4 sets up to 6x18 plates.

Low Pulley Rows.

3 sets up to 8x full stack.

Machine Pullovers.

3x12x14 plates.

Barbell Cable Curls.

15x10 plates. 12x11 plates. 10x12 plates. 8x13 plates. Drop set to finish.

All good. Starting to feel the pace a little now as the intensity and weights are growing as I get back into the swing of things. Quite a bit of soreness from yesterday. Was thinking of having a rest day tomorrow but saw an old mate in the gym who asked to train with me tomorrow. Hmmmm. We'll see. Took one and a half scoops of Hemo this morning. Maybe a slight 'awake' feeling, nothing to get excited about or to improve my workout. Will probably leave this supplement now until next week and see how it affects me on a normal day. Diet nailed again and feeling good.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Mate nights are SH*T........
> 
> I cant do them, l end up fu*ked out of my mind within 3 days...


Fcukin hell milky you really know how to motivate someone dont you :lol:



Mingster said:


> Fourth early morning workout in a row - I'm taking this seriously now. Back and Biceps.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 4 sets up to 6x18 plates.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3 sets up to 8x full stack.
> 
> Machine Pullovers.
> 
> 3x12x14 plates.
> 
> Barbell Cable Curls.
> 
> 15x10 plates. 12x11 plates. 10x12 plates. 8x13 plates. Drop set to finish.
> 
> All good. Starting to feel the pace a little now as the intensity and weights are growing as I get back into the swing of things. Quite a bit of soreness from yesterday. Was thinking of having a rest day tomorrow but saw an old mate in the gym who asked to train with me tomorrow. Hmmmm. We'll see. Took one and a half scoops of Hemo this morning. Maybe a slight 'awake' feeling, nothing to get excited about or to improve my workout. Will probably leave this supplement now until next week and see how it affects me on a normal day. Diet nailed again and feeling good.


Doesnt seem to have bothered you at all mate as far as your training is concerned,nice going as usual...cant wait for you to say i necked 3 scoops and was off my face thinking i was back to the days when i owned the mosh pits :laugh:

Good going mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Fcukin hell milky you really know how to motivate someone dont you :lol:
> 
> Doesnt seem to have bothered you at all mate as far as your training is concerned,nice going as usual...cant wait for you to say i necked 3 scoops and was off my face thinking i was back to the days when i owned the mosh pits :laugh:
> 
> Good going mate :thumb:


LOL. Cheers Rob. I'm pleased with the way things are going but it's early days. Once I get the home gym up and running I'll be changing things around a little, doing more free weights and going heavier for lower reps on the top sets. What is good is the fact that my diet is very do-able. I've dropped the milk back to two pints a day but otherwise all is exactly as I posted a couple of pages back, Must be at least 4500kcals yet I feel leaner every day with no bloat. Just have to keep this going for a good while and reap the benefits I hope. One week in today so second round of jabs this afternoon. Going to grab some sleep first.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. Cheers Rob. I'm pleased with the way things are going but it's early days. Once I get the home gym up and running I'll be changing things around a little, doing more free weights and going heavier for lower reps on the top sets. What is good is the fact that my diet is very do-able. I've dropped the milk back to two pints a day but otherwise all is exactly as I posted a couple of pages back, Must be at least 4500kcals yet I feel leaner every day with no bloat. Just have to keep this going for a good while and reap the benefits I hope. One week in today so second round of jabs this afternoon. Going to grab some sleep first.


Im sure you will reap the benefits,ive no doubt with that mate :thumbup1: the home gym will certainly make things alot easier for you to ,bet you cant wait to get it up and running,you need some sort of celebrity to open it for you.....someone alright,funny,good motivator,fashionable sock wearing top football team supporting geezer :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

You may have already said and i missed it but how many nights do you do in a row?? Im with Milky on the nights, they totally f*** with yer head, we do seven 11 hour nights in a row and then get a week off afterwards but all you do with the week off is sleep and try and get back into a normal pattern... its sh1t....

Anyhoo, sounds like yer diets getting there... only 2 pints of milk a day? and how many of those little oval shaped shell covered thingys do you manage in a day....


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Im sure you will reap the benefits,ive no doubt with that mate :thumbup1: the home gym will certainly make things alot easier for you to ,bet you cant wait to get it up and running,you need some sort of celebrity to open it for you.....someone alright,funny,good motivator,fashionable sock wearing top football team supporting geezer :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Oh, good call Rob. I'll get straight on to the 'show us your guns' village dude and see if he will do it:laugh: :lol: :lol:



Enjoy1 said:


> You may have already said and i missed it but how many nights do you do in a row?? Im with Milky on the nights, they totally f*** with yer head, we do seven 11 hour nights in a row and then get a week off afterwards but all you do with the week off is sleep and try and get back into a normal pattern... its sh1t....
> 
> Anyhoo, sounds like yer diets getting there... only 2 pints of milk a day? and how many of those little oval shaped shell covered thingys do you manage in a day....


I do the same as you hon Usually takes till the Thursday of the second week to get myself sorted lol. Six eggs a day Thought you would have guessed. Protein comes from a kilo of meat/fish and three shakes a day in the main, With a little milk, eggs, peanut butter, almonds.....


----------



## Mingster

Trained this morning because I'd met a mate in the gym yesterday who wanted to train with me. Shoulders today, the beginning of the second cycle of my four way split.

Warm up.

Shoulder Machine Press.

5 sets. 2 working sets with full stack.

Upright Rows.

3 sets 15x14 plates.

Side Laterals.

Working sets with full stack.

Rear Laterals.

Working sets with 14 plates.

Cable Shrugs.

3x15 reps with full stack.

Now my mate is a long time lifter with a good physique but is an exponent of the 5 seconds between sets philosophy. I spotted his tactics straight away - kill the oppositions brawn with super intense training methods lol. I responded with the time honoured warrior tactic of getting my retaliation in first and cranked the weight up from the first exercise. By the time we'd finished the Rear Laterals I had reduced him to a gibbering wreck doing unnatural things with a Swiss Ball. I did the last sets of Shrugs by myself. Anyway, all in all, a great workout. My mate, to his credit, has invited me to his usual gym next week so may well take him up on the offer. Feeling strong and leaner by the day. Diet still going well.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Trained this morning because I'd met a mate in the gym yesterday who wanted to train with me. Shoulders today, the beginning of the second cycle of my four way split.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Shoulder Machine Press.
> 
> 5 sets. 2 working sets with full stack.
> 
> Upright Rows.
> 
> 3 sets 15x14 plates.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> Working sets with full stack.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> Working sets with 14 plates.
> 
> Cable Shrugs.
> 
> 3x15 reps with full stack.
> 
> Now my mate is a long time lifter with a good physique but is an exponent of the 5 seconds between sets philosophy. I spotted his tactics straight away - kill the oppositions brawn with super intense training methods lol. I responded with the time honoured warrior tactic of getting my retaliation in first and cranked the weight up from the first exercise. By the time we'd finished the Rear Laterals I had reduced him to a gibbering wreck doing unnatural things with a Swiss Ball. I did the last sets of Shrugs by myself. Anyway, all in all, a great workout. My mate, to his credit, has invited me to his usual gym next week so may well take him up on the offer. Feeling strong and leaner by the day. Diet still going well.


Good session bro. And your mate probably thinks it'll be good for his progress if he trains with you man...thats a good compliment he gave you bud


----------



## Mingster

Legs this morning. Had been given a key for the gym today so was the only one in there.

Warm up.

Leg Extensions.

Two working sets full stack.

Leg Press.

Three working sets full stack.

Calf Raises.

Four working sets full stack.

Leg Curl.

Two working sets at 12 plates.

Sixth training day in a row, must be an all time record for me lol. Will definitely be having a day off tomorrow and will be training a little less next week. This first week has gone really well and I feel I am back into the swing of things now. Not noticing any strength rises or weight gain as of yet. In fact I feel leaner and harder if anything. Happy enough with this. Hopefully will make some big progress with the home gym next week and once I get it up and running will be hoping to make some good progress with weight lifted. Will be attempting to add some sort of partial deadlift/rack pulls to back workout but will have to proceed with caution due to my dodgy discs. Fingers crossed as I do enjoy a good pulling session.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Legs this morning. Had been given a key for the gym today so was the only one in there.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> Two working sets full stack.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> Three working sets full stack.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> Four working sets full stack.
> 
> Leg Curl.
> 
> Two working sets at 12 plates.
> 
> Sixth training day in a row, must be an all time record for me lol. Will definitely be having a day off tomorrow and will be training a little less next week. This first week has gone really well and I feel I am back into the swing of things now. Not noticing any strength rises or weight gain as of yet. In fact I feel leaner and harder if anything. Happy enough with this. Hopefully will make some big progress with the home gym next week and once I get it up and running will be hoping to make some good progress with weight lifted. Will be attempting to add some sort of partial deadlift/rack pulls to back workout but will have to proceed with caution due to my dodgy discs. Fingers crossed as I do enjoy a good pulling session.


Looks like you firing along mate. I think Rack pulls could be good way to go. This is something i will probably do in the future to sub my deads. I just feel the back is in a better and more stable position when pulling form around knee height


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Legs this morning. Had been given a key for the gym today so was the only one in there.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Extensions.
> 
> Two working sets full stack.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> Three working sets full stack.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> Four working sets full stack.
> 
> Leg Curl.
> 
> Two working sets at 12 plates.
> 
> Sixth training day in a row, must be an all time record for me lol. Will definitely be having a day off tomorrow and will be training a little less next week. This first week has gone really well and I feel I am back into the swing of things now. Not noticing any strength rises or weight gain as of yet. In fact I feel leaner and harder if anything. Happy enough with this. Hopefully will make some big progress with the home gym next week and once I get it up and running will be hoping to make some good progress with weight lifted. Will be attempting to add some sort of partial deadlift/rack pulls to back workout but will have to proceed with caution due to my dodgy discs. Fingers crossed as I do enjoy a good pulling session.


Nice going on your training ,survived the full week and trained everyday,top notch mate :thumbup1:

Becarefull having a good pulling session in your home gym,neighbours n all that :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Fingers crossed as I do enjoy a good pulling session.


Dont we all brother..dont we all :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on your training ,survived the full week and trained everyday,top notch mate :thumbup1:
> 
> *Becarefull having a good pulling session in your home gym,neighbours n all that * :whistling: * :laugh:*


Hopefully it's sound proofed :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> * Hopefully* will make some big progress with the home gym next week and once I get it up and running will be *hoping* to make some good progress with weight lifted. Will be *attempting* to add some sort of partial deadlift/rack pulls to back workout but will have to proceed with caution due to my dodgy discs. Fingers crossed as I do enjoy a good pulling session.


Hoping, hopefully, attempting !!!!

These are words I never expected to hear from the mighty Ming !

Conquer, Smash, Succeed !

These nights must be doing your brain in.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Looks like you firing along mate. I think Rack pulls could be good way to go. This is something i will probably do in the future to sub my deads. I just feel the back is in a better and more stable position when pulling form around knee height


Ye mate, me too. I think we both want to feel we are doing some sort of power/heavy lifting in our routines and this seems the best way to achieve this atm.



Rob68 said:


> Nice going on your training ,survived the full week and trained everyday,top notch mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Becarefull having a good pulling session in your home gym,neighbours n all that :whistling: :laugh:


I've said it before, I'm a performer not the audience:whistling: :lol: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Dont we all brother..dont we all :rolleye: :lol:


 



Greshie said:


> Hopefully it's sound proofed :lol:


I can pull quietly Gresh Or not. Depends what's required at the time:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hoping, hopefully, attempting !!!!
> 
> These are words I never expected to hear from the mighty Ming !
> 
> Conquer, Smash, Succeed !
> 
> These nights must be doing your brain in.


Very true Tass. Such words should never come from my mouth. You're right about the nights though. With one shift left to do I'm definitely running on vapours at the minute. It's like wandering lost in the desert - starts to play tricks with your head after a while:crying:


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Very true Tass. Such words should never come from my mouth. You're right about the nights though. With one shift left to do I'm definitely running on vapours at the minute. It's like wandering lost in the desert - starts to play tricks with your head after a while:crying:


Your are so right. I did 7 on, 7 off for 2 years a few years ago. I actually went mad. :blink:


----------



## Mingster

:beer:Mwaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha:beer:

Nights over, thank fcuk for that. Feel like crap now but have grabbed a little sleep and will be attempting - a futile attempt, perhaps - to get back to normal sleep patterns asap.

Managed 6 workouts whilst on nights. Never managed that on my holidays, so that was a top achievement I feel, and am well into my New Year routine now. No training today but have laid some rubber mats in the home gym so will begin construction of the power rack tomorrow. Have had the builders out adding more flashing to the roof in an attempt to stem the small leak that has persisted since construction so fingers crossed there.

Diet has gone very, very well this week. I haven't strayed from my original plan at all, even though the cravings were pretty strong at times, and have consumed 3kg of beef, 2kg of chicken and 2kg of fish, 15 pints of milk and 42 eggs along with all the other stuff in the past seven days. I will be trying not to have a cheat meal before next weekend when I can't make my mind up whether to have a pizza, kebab or chinese so will probably have all three. Oh, and some chocolate. Diet has worked better than expected as, although calories are still high, I've lost quite a bit of water/bloat and am feeling better than I have for quite some time. I have just received my order for 10kg of Bulk Powders new protein blend which, I must say, is quite simply delicious, light and easy to drink. 77g of protein per 100g and something like 3g of carbs and 4g of fat. Highly recommended.

Supps wise all is well. No weight or strength gains as of yet but feeling good and the horniness factor has kicked in lol. Extra zinc required. Just ordered some digestive enzymes too to support my aged system. All well so far....


----------



## Tassotti

6 workouts while working nights is a FANTASTIC achievement.

Can't wait to see the gym when it's built


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> 6 workouts while working nights is a FANTASTIC achievement.
> 
> Can't wait to see the gym when it's built


Cheers Tass. I'm suffering a bit today though. I was very determined to get this programme up and running and didn't want to use nights as an excuse, so probably did more than was required tbh. But it's worked out well and I can do a little less training this week so I have more time to focus on the gym. Nights actually helped with the diet as I could only eat what I'd taken with me. Proximity to my fridge will be a big temptation this week but I will be strong.


----------



## Tassotti

That is the only advantage of nights for me. My eating is always very clean due to the reasons you give.

Yes today, you will feel monged out. I usually pass out a few times on the sofa and spend all day typing nonsense on here.


----------



## Mingster

The trees are quite intelligent at this time of year when the moonbeams criss cross the alluvial plain on Thursday which is market day when the blackbird sings a deep soprano latte....


----------



## Tassotti

PMSL..Yep that's the feeling


----------



## Mingster

Was supposed to be painting the interior of the home gym this morning but got to thinking that painted walls wouldn't make me any stronger. Painting would, in fact, burn unnecessary calories.... 

So, a little under an hour and a half later....


----------



## Guest

Great bit of kit that m8. Much longer till the gym is complete?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Great bit of kit that m8. Much longer till the gym is complete?


Today's the first day I've been working on it, Dave lol. Not sure how long it will take as I've got loads of stuff in there that I keep having to move to give myself working space. Got a few possibilities for the floor and walls too:confused1: Will be able to use it for training next week I hope but it'll never be 'finished' if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Was supposed to be painting the interior of the home gym this morning but got to thinking that painted walls wouldn't make me any stronger. Painting would, in fact, burn unnecessary calories....
> 
> So, a little under an hour and a half later....
> 
> View attachment 72112


Mechano for men! Nice work!


----------



## Mingster

Ginger Ben said:


> Mechano for men! Nice work!


I like my spanners  .


----------



## Tassotti

You didn't go for the cables then? Or did, but haven't built that bit yet?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> You didn't go for the cables then? Or did, but haven't built that bit yet?


Yes, I've got the cables Tass. I've rigged them up about half way up till now. Have had a few other things to do today as well unfortunately. Do you use the cables much? How are they? I'll have to have the rack a fair way off the wall to load up plates on the system I reckon.


----------



## retro-mental

A rack, At last !!!!!!

Can wait to see the rest. Does this mean we may even get a vid of you pushing some weights ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> A rack, At last !!!!!!
> 
> Can wait to see the rest. Does this mean we may even get a vid of you pushing some weights ?


LOL. No idea how to do a vid but will learn. I'd love to do a decent lift then eat a shepherds pie afterwards on video. You see I do think about these things. Will also have to get something to take a video with of course but I'll find something lol....


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Yes, I've got the cables Tass. I've rigged them up about half way up till now. Have had a few other things to do today as well unfortunately. Do you use the cables much? How are they? I'll have to have the rack a fair way off the wall to load up plates on the system I reckon.


I only really use them for cable crunches. Occasionally for tricep rope pushdowns.

To be honest, they get in the way a bit


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice cage mate and well built :laugh:

2 questions - 1. Did you need the instructions and 2. How many times did you swear :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice cage mate and well built :laugh:
> 
> 2 questions - 1. Did you need the instructions and 2. How many times did you swear :lol:


The instructions are little more than a picture of the rack mate lol, so I didn't use them a great deal tbh. The rack is pretty straightforward but the pulley system may well prove a little more complex. My dad was a fitter and turner though, so I've been well trained in things like this lol.

I swore quite a bit I would imagine. I tend to swear a lot when I'm talking to myself....


----------



## Mingster

Nipped out to the gym this evening for Chest and Triceps.

Warm up.

Machine Press.

15x60kg. 12x80kg. 10x110kg. 8x125kg. 6x140kg. 4x155kg.

Dips - feet forward.

3x10x bodyweight.

Cable Flyes.

3x12x15kg.

Pec Dec.

2x full stack.

Machine Tricep Dips.

2x working sets 17 plates.

Overhead Cable Extensions.

2 working sets 14 plates.

BOOM. Upped the weight on all exercises except Flyes tonight. Felt strong and aggressive so jacked it all up a notch and growled out the reps lol. Did a drop set to finish on the Machine Presses and the Tricep Extensions and added the Pec Dec cos it's right in front of a mirror and makes my biceps look good. Only two other punters in tonight and one of them was one of those weird cardio dudes so no problem blasting this workout off in under 40 minutes. No sign of the penguin, although it is considerably warmer this week:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Nipped out to the gym this evening for Chest and Triceps.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> 15x60kg. 12x80kg. 10x110kg. 8x125kg. 6x140kg. 4x155kg.
> 
> Dips - feet forward.
> 
> 3x10x bodyweight.
> 
> Cable Flyes.
> 
> 3x12x15kg.
> 
> Pec Dec.
> 
> 2x full stack.
> 
> Machine Tricep Dips.
> 
> 2x working sets 17 plates.
> 
> Overhead Cable Extensions.
> 
> 2 working sets 14 plates.
> 
> BOOM. Upped the weight on all exercises except Flyes tonight. Felt strong and aggressive so jacked it all up a notch and growled out the reps lol. Did a drop set to finish on the Machine Presses and the Tricep Extensions and added the Pec Dec cos it's right in front of a mirror and makes my biceps look good. Only two other punters in tonight and one of them was one of those weird cardio dudes so no problem blasting this workout off in under 40 minutes. No sign of the penguin, although it is considerably warmer this week:laugh:


:laugh:Is growling aloud in your gym,?? Find myself ahuffing and apuffing along with the growling and didnt realise how loud it was,... till someone tapped me and told me... i said whats wrong, i cant hear it.. ive got me earphones in... huh? and i think your penguin may have taken residence in my new gym... does he wear a blue bodywarmer and bobble hat?...:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Is growling aloud in your gym,?? Find myself ahuffing and apuffing along with the growling and didnt realise how loud it was,... till someone tapped me and told me... i said whats wrong, i cant hear it.. ive got me earphones in... huh? and i think your penguin may have taken residence in my new gym... does he wear a blue bodywarmer and bobble hat?...:laugh:


Never had anyone complain about my growling wherever I do it lol. Nor my weight dropping Anybody taps you in future let out a shocked scream and drop whatever weight you're using on their foot.

Yeah, blue bodywarmer, that's the fella. Hogs the running machine but only does waddle speed with a fish hanging in front of him on a stick....:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The trees are quite intelligent at this time of year when the moonbeams criss cross the alluvial plain on Thursday which is market day when the blackbird sings a deep soprano latte....


Just had a catch up mate,you had me a little worried with the above post,thought we we losing you for a second or you had trebled the pre workout supp dose and it had taken effect :laugh:

But all seems well n back to normal now,well as normal as poss lol racks looking good to,although can tell you dont use them spanners to much,never seen such a shiney tool box n spanners lol

Nice going on the workout to :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Was supposed to be painting the interior of the home gym this morning but got to thinking that painted walls wouldn't make me any stronger. Painting would, in fact, burn unnecessary calories....
> 
> So, a little under an hour and a half later....
> 
> View attachment 72112


BTW, that cage is well cool.... i want one....do you do homers?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Just had a catch up mate,you had me a little worried with the above post,thought we we losing you for a second or you had trebled the pre workout supp dose and it had taken effect :laugh:
> 
> But all seems well n back to normal now,well as normal as poss lol racks looking good to,although can tell you dont use them spanners to much,never seen such a shiney tool box n spanners lol
> 
> Nice going on the workout to :thumb:


I polish my spanners mate. I like a clean tool in my hand:whistling::laugh:



Enjoy1 said:


> BTW, that cage is well cool.... i want one....do you do homers?


Homers? Is this a Simpson's reference? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

nice to see you are buzzing off the training and training well mate......


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> nice to see you are buzzing off the training and training well mate......


Cheers bro. You ok? Hard to find you without your wheels. Don't be a stranger....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Cheers bro. You ok? Hard to find you without your wheels. Don't be a stranger....


yeah im sweet big bro...

I was chatting to a bud at work and in gym who trains (my work is funny, quite a lot of guys...1 good boxer, cyclists, footballers and 3 of us who bodybuild)...he starts his first show diet 23 jan and is being prepped by a procard holder and gym owner.......he was showing me his diet, gear and traiing info for prep...

got me buzzing to be fair and i am booking the day off to go see him....he's only 15 stone but loos a good size to me.......i'm nearly 2 stone heavier and feel small....my bigoresxia is worsening lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> yeah im sweet big bro...
> 
> I was chatting to a bud at work and in gym who trains (my work is funny, quite a lot of guys...1 good boxer, cyclists, footballers and 3 of us who bodybuild)...he starts his first show diet 23 jan and is being prepped by a procard holder and gym owner.......he was showing me his diet, gear and traiing info for prep...
> 
> got me buzzing to be fair and i am booking the day off to go see him....he's only 15 stone but loos a good size to me.......i'm nearly 2 stone heavier and feel small....my bigoresxia is worsening lol


Know what you mean. Joking aside, I've dropped a bit of water weight since I started my super clean diet and am looking so much better. I'm going to ignore the scales for a good while as it becomes an obsession or a headfcuk when you drop a pound here or there. I'm just going to eat big but clean and train my ass off with this cycle and see where it takes me. I've got a mate who's competed in the NABBA Universe a good few times and he's trying to get me to prep for a show later in the year. I think it might be too early but I'm going to pretend it's not and see how it goes....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

You just doing a prep out of intrest mate or you actualy thinking bout having a go Ming?

Fcuking love talking to lads like the lad Uriel was on about..specialy young lads in good nick,always get a buzz watching them heading for a show or a comp whatever theyre doing


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> You just doing a prep out of intrest mate or you actualy thinking bout having a go Ming?
> 
> *Fcuking love talking to lads like the lad Uriel was on about..specialy young lads in good nick*,always get a buzz watching them heading for a show or a comp whatever theyre doing


Glad i inspire you mate :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> You just doing a prep out of intrest mate or you actualy thinking bout having a go Ming?
> 
> Fcuking love talking to lads like the lad Uriel was on about..specialy young lads in good nick,always get a buzz watching them heading for a show or a comp whatever theyre doing


Just going to keep my diet tight for a couple of months, mate, and see how I react to a proper clean eating plan and my first cycle in years. Will reassess then. My target is the North Britain O50's in May 2013, but my mate wants me to do a show in August which I might consider as a trail run.



Rob68 said:


> Glad i inspire you mate :whistling: :lol:


You are a very inspiring guy Rob

edit: Memorable, I would say.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Glad i inspire you mate :whistling: :lol:


Out of all the possible things I could say about you mate im not sure where inspirational comes in the list :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Just going to keep my diet tight for a couple of months, mate, and see how I react to a proper clean eating plan and my first cycle in years. Will reassess then. My target is the North Britain O50's in May 2013, but my mate wants me to do a show in August which I might consider as a trail run.
> 
> You are a very inspiring guy Rob
> 
> edit: Memorable, I would say.


 :stupid: <<<<< you forgot to add this in to your quote on me mate :lol: Nice editing reason :lol:


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Out of all the possible things I could say about you mate im not sure where inspirational comes in the list :lol:


Hey mate its no shame to say it the top of the list :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Just going to keep my diet tight for a couple of months, mate, and see how I react to a proper clean eating plan and my first cycle in years. Will reassess then. My target is the North Britain O50's in May 2013, but my mate wants me to do a show in August which I might consider as a trail run.
> 
> You are a very inspiring guy Rob
> 
> edit: Memorable, I would say.


Nice 1 mate top stuff. Be good to see how you get on this year..and that comp would definatly be worth a trip out for.

Il bring Rob along too as a cheerleader :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Will he look something like this?


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice 1 mate top stuff. Be good to see how you get on this year..and that comp would definatly be worth a trip out for.
> 
> Il bring Rob along too as a cheerleader :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Its a good job this hulk of man with my wide as a bridge back and boulder shoulders can take all this michael taking from you two,anyone less awesome than myself would merely crumble :rockon:



Mingster said:


> Will he look something like this?
> 
> View attachment 72198


 :lol: :lol:

Test kicking in is it ? :lol:


----------



## Uriel

mingster....i always find pics in a journal - a real highlight:whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mate il be intrested to see how you get on with that Beta-alanine. I got some for nowt last year off a lad just to try and i passed it on to my mate. Your only meant to take a tiny amount..too much and it can actually make workouts worse...

It did for me lol. I mustve taken too much cos it actually cut my strength waaay back and i was cramping up constantly to the point i couldnt grip DB's properly. Was like clen cramps if youv ever had them mate.. :blink:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate il be intrested to see how you get on with that Beta-alanine. I got some for nowt last year off a lad just to try and i passed it on to my mate. Your only meant to take a tiny amount..too much and it can actually make workouts worse...
> 
> It did for me lol. I mustve taken too much cos it actually cut my strength waaay back and i was cramping up constantly to the point i couldnt grip DB's properly. Was like clen cramps if youv ever had them mate.. :blink:


I got a tub last year. Yeah you only take a wee bit - I'm going to take 2g before and 2g after my workouts. The first time I tried it I felt a little boost, but nothing any time after that. I've read differing opinions on it but as I've already got some I will be running it again, probably starting next workout.


----------



## Mingster

Right. No messing here. I'm in the process of necking 2 scoops of Hemo bloody Rage with 5g of creatine and 2g of beta alanine hoyed in for good measure. Off to the gym in 10 mins. Rock and Roll.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Right. No messing here. I'm in the process of necking 2 scoops of Hemo bloody Rage with 5g of creatine and 2g of beta alanine hoyed in for good measure. Off to the gym in 10 mins. Rock and Roll.


The phrase whirling dervish comes to mind, coupled with visions of the Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Tassotti

Ming is away with the fairies for next couple of hours peeps


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right. No messing here. I'm in the process of necking 2 scoops of Hemo bloody Rage with 5g of creatine and 2g of beta alanine hoyed in for good measure. Off to the gym in 10 mins. Rock and Roll.


Lmao cant wait for your next post :rockon: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

he will be more like this when he gets back:


----------



## Mingster

:yawn: :yawn:Back from the workout and I'm ready for a kip lol:no: :confused1:

Only difference I noticed was that I was a little light headed after my heaviest sets. I normally prowl backwards and forwards between sets but after my last couple of sets of Pulldowns and Rows I felt a little dizzy and had to rest up for a minute. Ah well, top workout anyway.

Warm up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10 x12 plates. 10x15 plates. 10x17 plates. 10x18 plates. 8x18 plates. PB here.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x16 plates. 10x 18 plates. 10x stack. Up in reps.

Pullovers.

10x14 plates. 10x 15 plates. 10x 16 plates. Pb.

Cable barbell Curls.

12x12 plates. 12x14 plates. 6x15 6x10 6x7 plates drop set.

Feeling stronger tonight. No greater energy than usual tbh. Had a bit crack with a couple of gym goes and didn't start dancing once between sets. This is a small mercy for the others present as I am to dancing what Geoff Capes is to hang gliding. Anyway very pleased with the workout. Strength up and am looking forward to unleashing myself on the free weights shortly and to see what sort of poundage I can achieve. Partial deads here I come.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> :yawn: :yawn:Back from the workout and I'm ready for a kip lol:no: :confused1:
> 
> Only difference I noticed was that I was a little light headed after my heaviest sets. I normally prowl backwards and forwards between sets but after my last couple of sets of Pulldowns and Rows I felt a little dizzy and had to rest up for a minute. Ah well, top workout anyway.


This is just your age mate and dementia fcuking with you about remembering prowling when you were in your 20s! :lol: PMSL


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> :yawn: :yawn:Back from the workout and I'm ready for a kip lol:no: :confused1:
> 
> Only difference I noticed was that I was a little light headed after my heaviest sets. I normally prowl backwards and forwards between sets but after my last couple of sets of Pulldowns and Rows I felt a little dizzy and had to rest up for a minute. Ah well, top workout anyway.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 10 x12 plates. 10x15 plates. 10x17 plates. 10x18 plates. 8x18 plates. PB here.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 10x16 plates. 10x 18 plates. 10x stack. Up in reps.
> 
> Pullovers.
> 
> 10x14 plates. 10x 15 plates. 10x 16 plates. Pb.
> 
> Cable barbell Curls.
> 
> 12x12 plates. 12x14 plates. 6x15 6x10 6x7 plates drop set.
> 
> Feeling stronger tonight. No greater energy than usual tbh. Had a bit crack with a couple of gym goes and didn't start dancing once between sets. This is a small mercy for the others present as I am to dancing what Geoff Capes is to hang gliding. Anyway very pleased with the workout. Strength up and am looking forward to unleashing myself on the free weights shortly and to see what sort of poundage I can achieve. Partial deads here I come.


LOL You were ready for a kip,you did take it right didnt you? necked it in one,spun round 2 times then 5 star jumps,followed by the viking version of the haka ?

You have us believe it had no effect but footage of you leaving the gym has come to light making us believe differently :sneaky2:






:lol:


----------



## Tassotti

:lol::laugh:


----------



## Mingster

I would never be seen in trainers like those and, unfortunately, have never been in a gym so full of lasses:sad: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> I would never be seen in trainers like those and, unfortunately, have never been in a gym so full of lasses:sad: :lol: :lol:


But the knee socks..yes??

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

You're mixing me up with a well-known sock wearing, over-analysing, rich team football supporting board member:whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> You're mixing me up with a well-known sock wearing, over-analysing, rich team football supporting board member:whistling:


Hmmm good point..maybe thats actualy the vid he did the other nite of himself..the 1 that didnt work/turn on/fell over/bullsh1t..

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> You're mixing me up with a well-known sock wearing, over-analysing, rich team football supporting board member:whistling:





BigBarnBoy said:


> Hmmm good point..maybe thats actualy the vid he did the other nite of himself..the 1 that didnt work/turn on/fell over/bullsh1t..
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: .............Pair of cnuts :cursing: ..................... :lol:

Remind me why i come in here and talk to you two?:no: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Here's a few home gym update shots....


----------



## Fatstuff

Well jealous mate, u got all u need there!!


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Well jealous mate, u got all u need there!!


Wait till I get the 45 degree leg press/hack squat assembled Then I'll have everything. Open 24 hours a day....and near the fridge lol....


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Wait till I get the 45 degree leg press/hack squat assembled Then I'll have everything. Open 24 hours a day....and near the fridge lol....


perfect.

very jealous.

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Wait till I get the 45 degree leg press/hack squat assembled Then I'll have everything. Open 24 hours a day....and near the fridge lol....


Really ? only near the fridge? I would have expected in-gym catering from you !


----------



## flinty90

looking good ming, hope your ok brother X


----------



## Milky

Thats gonna be a top set up there you have mate...

Genuinely jealous.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Thats gonna be a top set up there you have mate...
> 
> Genuinely jealous.


to be fair im more jeleous that ming has the willpower to train hard at home, dont think i could do that personally to the same extent as going to the gym !!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> to be fair im more jeleous that ming has the willpower to train hard at home, dont think i could do that personally to the same extent as going to the gym !!


U could do half a workout, knock one out and do the other half after


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U could do half a workout, knock one out and do the other half after


i guess you could spread out all your workouts a lot better , even more so if not working !!!


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> perfect.
> 
> very jealous.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Digs. Once I get everything sorted I think it will be a nice little set up.



Greshie said:


> Really ? only near the fridge? I would have expected in-gym catering from you !


Hmmmm. The wall in the background is the kitchen. I did consider a serving hatch.... :whistling: :laugh:



Milky said:


> Thats gonna be a top set up there you have mate...
> 
> Genuinely jealous.


Cheers Milky. Looking forward to getting stuck into it after all this time getting there



flinty90 said:


> to be fair im more jeleous that ming has the willpower to train hard at home, dont think i could do that personally to the same extent as going to the gym !!


I'm a solitary fella lol. I have all the motivation I need in my head. Although it is nice to go to the gym and have a bit banter from time to time. Before I came on here I'd trained exclusively at home for quite a few years with only a bench and a few bars and weights, so it can be done.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I'm a solitary fella lol. I have all the motivation I need in my head. Although it is nice to go to the gym and have a bit banter from time to time. Before I came on here I'd trained exclusively at home for quite a few years with only a bench and a few bars and weights, so it can be done.


glaringly obvious that mate nice one , i hate you more now lol X

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Milky

Having seen it, firstly its roomy, well lit and warm and dry.

I would also imagine that your nearest gym isnt that near Ming given where you live.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> U could do half a workout, knock one out and do the other half after





flinty90 said:


> i guess you could spread out all your workouts a lot better , even more so if not working !!!


It's handy when you are short of time or are looking for an excuse not to train as you can train without worrying about travelling to the gym, get it done and back on the settee in half an hour, you never forget anything or need to pack a gym bag, you can jab between sets, no waiting for equipment and no sh1tty music. And, to top that, any mess in the shower is your own lol.


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> I love you bro:wub:
> 
> Yes, mate, it's a good old hike to my gym. It's near my work so only train there on work days. That's why I train in the machine only one when I'm off work as it's local.


----------



## Tassotti

jab between sets..lol


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> jab between sets..lol


i think he means in his missuses stomach lol !!!

it keeps up the aggression between lifts i find haha


----------



## Mingster

I have a punchbag to set up as well lol. If I can find room. What did you think I meant? :innocent:

Actually, week three jabs successfully carried out today.


----------



## Rob68

Nice going mate,looking good so far ... :thumb:

See you got a bit more equipment in there today as well :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going mate,looking good so far ... :thumb:
> 
> See you got a bit more equipment in there today as well :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 72492


PMSL:lol: :lol: . You fcuker....lol. I thought I had left that bloody ball well out of shot. My credibility is in tatters:lol: :lol:

I'd rep you for that mate but I'm all out at mo....Top post


----------



## Fatstuff

Rob68 said:


> Nice going mate,looking good so far ... :thumb:
> 
> See you got a bit more equipment in there today as well :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 72492


Lol funny


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> PMSL:lol: :lol: . You fcuker....lol. I thought I had left that bloody ball well out of shot. My credibility is in tatters:lol: :lol:
> 
> I'd rep you for that mate but I'm all out at mo....Top post


----------



## Mingster

Well, driven on by the mighty meeting of iron warriors over Manchester way, I headed to the gym to annihilate Shoulders this afternoon.

Warm-up.

Machine Press.

2 working sets of 15 reps with full stack.

Upright Rows.

3x15x14 plates.

Machine Side Laterals.

2 working sets with full stack.

Machine Rear Laterals.

2 working sets with full stack.

Absolutely bouncing with aggression and energy at this point, added to by the fact that two Personal Trainer types came in and ponced about checking the equipment and talking about eating vegetarian sh1t!! So finished off with....

Cable shrugs supersetted with Rear laterals.

3x20x full stack on the Shrugs. 3x15x full stack on the Rear Laterals.

Shoulders and traps pumped up like zeppelin's after this lol. Hit a few most muscular poses, glared at the swiss ball that had cowered in the corner throughout the workout, sneered at the PI's who had taken refuge behind the running machines, and walked from the arena licking both biceps in a triumphant manner Great fun. Loved every minute.


----------



## flinty90

nice one mate ... your pea gravel wall in your home gym i bet thats good for punching when your getting mad mate lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate ... your pea gravel wall in your home gym i bet thats good for punching when your getting mad mate lol !!!


It's handy for scratching you back on too Though every time I do a load falls off lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> It's handy for scratching you back on too Though every time I do a load falls off lol....


ahh thata why you have a small back lol...

Oh you mean loads of pea gravel drops off pmsl


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Well, driven on by the mighty meeting of iron warriors over Manchester way, I headed to the gym to annihilate Shoulders this afternoon.
> 
> Warm-up.
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> 2 working sets of 15 reps with full stack.
> 
> Upright Rows.
> 
> 3x15x14 plates.
> 
> Machine Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets with full stack.
> 
> Machine Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets with full stack.
> 
> Absolutely bouncing with aggression and energy at this point, added to by the fact that two Personal Trainer types came in and ponced about checking the equipment and talking about eating vegetarian sh1t!! So finished off with....
> 
> Cable shrugs supersetted with Rear laterals.
> 
> 3x20x full stack on the Shrugs. 3x15x full stack on the Rear Laterals.
> 
> Shoulders and traps pumped up like zeppelin's after this lol. Hit a few most muscular poses, glared at the swiss ball that had cowered in the corner throughout the workout, sneered at the PI's who had taken refuge behind the running machines, and walked from the arena licking both biceps in a triumphant manner Great fun. Loved every minute.


Im just lovin your write up of your session today Mingster... had me ROFL,.....all your sneerin and licking of the biceps.... :lol: :lol: and of course the fact that you so loved winding them all up in there.... :thumb: reps....


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Im just lovin your write up of your session today Mingster... had me ROFL,.....all your sneerin and licking of the biceps.... :lol: :lol: and of course the fact that you so loved winding them all up in there.... :thumb: reps....


As previously mentioned, I'm the performer not the audience lol. I train by myself so I have to use anything and everything to motivate myself. It's a battle and any edge is welcome.


----------



## Mingster

Nice little Turkey dinner to unwind with....


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Nice little Turkey dinner to unwind with....
> 
> View attachment 72695


wheres the other 2 plates?? :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> wheres the other 2 plates?? :confused1:


Strict diet these days mate. First cheat day in two weeks and it'll be another two weeks till the next. Moving things up a gear at the minute....


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Strict diet these days mate. First cheat day in two weeks and it'll be another two weeks till the next. Moving things up a gear at the minute....


ahh fair play chap :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Im gonna have to do some catchin up later............

Granddaughter was born this morning at 1:35am, Both are very well and were allowed home about 12pm

.She was in labour about 4 hrs , weight is 6lb something....

hope all is well with you


----------



## Mingster

Great news mate. That will keep you busy then. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## Uriel

mingster what's the round pancake looking thing with the turkey dinner?


----------



## Uriel

i'm so fuking hungry.i could eat a scabby donkey and it just got worser (thats a fkn word yeah) seeing that...............my tummy is growling...................i've already had nuts/cereal....tuna and boiled eggs.......an egg custard tart...........ooh ya fuking dance just found a bag of nuts


----------



## Mingster

It's a Yorkshire Pudding you heathen:no:

Why are you so hungry? You lost in the woods or something? lol....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> It's a Yorkshire Pudding you heathen:no:
> 
> Why are you so hungry? You lost in the woods or something? lol....


yorkshire pudding pmsl........rose well didnt it? lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> yorkshire pudding pmsl........rose well didnt it? lol


Home made ones are a work of art bro. We don't all munch on Aunt Bessies you know:whistling:


----------



## Uriel

i'll post a pic of the next ones i do bro..like fuking chefs hats


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Home made ones are a work of art bro. We don't all munch on Aunt Bessies you know:whistling:


i wasnt being a cnut btw (well not a total one lol).i though it might have been a rosti or potato gratin.....looks nice food though mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> i wasnt being a cnut btw (well not a total one lol).i though it might have been a rosti or potato gratin.....looks nice food though mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


The photo doesn't do it justice tbh. I wasn't hanging about to get a better shot, not when there's eating to be done. Back on the diet now and not finding it difficult in the slightest tbh. Lots of food but all clean calories so it takes a bit of eating still. Muscles feel fuller and lost a couple of inches off my waist in two weeks so happy enough with that lol


----------



## Uriel

i dont think eating is ever going to be an issue for u mate lol....you know your good food combos and you shovel it in


----------



## Mingster

Fish, meat, chicken, eggs, milk, rice and potato's. All plain food but I like it. A few almonds and a bit of peanut butter and I'm sorted.

Come cheat day I had an omelette and it tasted like the food of the gods though....lol


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Home made ones are a work of art bro. We don't all munch on Aunt Bessies you know:whistling:


I've never been able to make a decent yorkshire like my parents do, probably don't get the fat hot enough ... so it's Aunt Bessie's every time for me ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I've never been able to make a decent yorkshire like my parents do, probably don't get the fat hot enough ... so it's Aunt Bessie's every time for me ! :lol:


You have to use lard Gresh. You can't get oil hot enough.


----------



## Uriel

dripping bro.....youd love mine gresh...i [email protected] in it too lol


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It's a Yorkshire Pudding you heathen:no:
> 
> Why are you so hungry? You lost in the woods or something? lol....


WORMS LOL :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

I like Aunt Bessie. Stick it in for four mins and your done

Is pea-gravel northern speak for pebble-dashing?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> I like Aunt Bessie. Stick it in for four mins and your done
> 
> Is pea-gravel northern speak for pebble-dashing?


Pea gravel must be Flinty speak - it's pebble dashing around these parts lol....


----------



## Mingster

Back to the early morning after night shift workouts. Legs....

Felt absolutely shattered this morning and knew I wouldn't be able to give my normal leg workout the effort required so tried something different.

Warm-up.

Leg Extensions supersetted with Calf Raises. No rest between supersets. Explosive Calf Raises.

5 sets of 12 reps. Full stack on both machines.

Leg Curls supersetted with Calf Raises. No rest....Slow Calf Raises.

3x10. Half stack Curls. Full stack Calf Raises.

Leg Press.

2x warm-up sets. 30 seconds rest. 1x full stack unknown reps to failure. Rest pauses at the end squeezing out reps till I couldn't move the stack.

Entire workout took 14 minutes. 10 minutes stretching out at the end or I wouldn't have been able to drive home lol. Super intense. If this doesn't shock a bit of growth in the old legs nothing will. Might well try this technique every 4th leg workout or so to see what happens. Pleased as I think I got the absolute most out of this workout in the circumstances. Not looking forward to the stiffness to come.


----------



## Rob68

Good on you for getting a workout in again after a night shift mate,sounds a workout n half as well even though it didnt take to long :thumbup1: Well impressed how you have stuck super strict to your diet since the turn of the year,keep going pal you`ll shock a few people this year im sure of that if things keep going as they are and more bicep licking awaits you as you do :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Triceps this morning.

Warm-up

Machine Press.

Working sets 8x140kg. 6x155kg. 3x165kg.

Dips - feet forward.

3x10x bodyweight.

Cable Crossovers.

3x15x30kg.

Machine Dips.

Up to 12x17 plates.

Overhead Extensions.

3x12x 12 plates.

Up in weight, reps or both in pretty much everything bar the bodyweight dips. Could add weight to these but am concentrating on feeling and squeezing them instead. Funny thing is that whilst strength is increasing weekly I'm pretty certain I'm losing weight. Haven't weighed my self but can tell by the mirror and waistband. No worries though, and another workout that I'm satisfied with and therefore another step towards getting to where I want to be.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Chest and Triceps this morning.
> 
> Warm-up
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> Working sets 8x140kg. 6x155kg. 3x165kg.
> 
> Dips - feet forward.
> 
> 3x10x bodyweight.
> 
> Cable Crossovers.
> 
> 3x15x30kg.
> 
> Machine Dips.
> 
> Up to 12x17 plates.
> 
> Overhead Extensions.
> 
> 3x12x 12 plates.
> 
> Up in weight, reps or both in pretty much everything bar the bodyweight dips. Could add weight to these but am concentrating on feeling and squeezing them instead. Funny thing is that whilst strength is increasing weekly I'm pretty certain I'm losing weight. Haven't weighed my self but can tell by the mirror and waistband. No worries though, and another workout that I'm satisfied with and therefore another step towards getting to where I want to be.


how you finding the dips with feet forward - saw Lee Priest do these on You Tube - look interesting, do they hit the chest hard?


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> how you finding the dips with feet forward - saw Lee Priest do these on You Tube - look interesting, do they hit the chest hard?


Got the hang of them now Digs. You've got to focus closely on the movement to feel them properly, that's why I'm not adding weight to them but concentrating on my form. Enjoying them and think that they are a good thing so will be keeping them in my chest workout for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Got the hang of them now Digs. You've got to focus closely on the movement to feel them properly, that's why I'm not adding weight to them but concentrating on my form. Enjoying them and think that they are a good thing so will be keeping them in my chest workout for the foreseeable future.


THanks buddy - may give them a go, once I eventually switch to building again rather than losing - hopefully only another 3 months or so!


----------



## Rob68

Nice workout again big fella :thumbup1:

Diggy how come you not building and losing at the same time mate rather than just losing?


----------



## DiggyV

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout again big fella :thumbup1:
> 
> Diggy how come you not building and losing at the same time mate rather than just losing?


Final push mate to get me down below 15%, prior to my course. :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

just to say hello ................busy busy the now but still around


----------



## Milky

Hows the gym coming on mate ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Hows the gym coming on mate ?


Hello mate. On night shift again this week so haven't made much progress. Got some more mats yesterday so will be getting everything completed next week hopefully. Pics when there's some progress. All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A few unfortunate events yesterday led to having no workout and very little sleep. Dragged myself into the gym after work this morning for Back and Biceps.

Warm up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x13 plates. 10x14 plates. 10x16 plates. 8x17 plates. 8x18 plates.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x16 plates. 10x18 plates. 10x full stack.

Pullovers.

15x 12 plates. 15x14 plates. 12x16 plates.

Crucifix Curls.

3x15x5 plates.

21's.

2 sets with 9 plates.

Don't know if it was the lack of sleep or the stresses of yesterday but first set of Pulldowns felt like a ton of bricks and I felt a sharp pain in the upper back under my right shoulder. Wasn't happy but pressed -or pulled - on and the pain eased a little with subsequent sets. I managed to up my weights on some exercises and maintained on others but the whole workout was a strain and was extremely hard work. Was planning on some heavier bicep work but didn't have the energy but still managed to get a good pump with what I did do so nothing really wasted there. So a difficult workout but achieved what I need to and hopefully the back injury is just a small pull of some description.

On a positive note I've managed to consume 500g steak, 200g fish, 300g turkey, 250g rice, 150g potato, 2 50g protein shakes, 4 eggs and a pint of milk in the last 8 hours.


----------



## Fatstuff

food beast


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> food beast


Gotta get it down me as I plan to sleep through most of today


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Gotta get it down me as I plan to sleep through most of today


Enjoy the kip mate!


----------



## Fatstuff

your like a lion


----------



## Rob68

Hope its nothing more than a niggle mate the back pain :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Ming yuor food bill must be fu*king outrageous !!


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> your like a lion


LOL.



Rob68 said:


> Hope its nothing more than a niggle mate the back pain :thumbup1:


I'm sure it's nothing, mate. Don't even know where it came from:confused1: A little rest and a stretch should sort it I hope.



Milky said:


> Ming yuor food bill must be fu*king outrageous !!


LOL. Not too bad really. You can get a Kilo a day of meat/fish chicken for about £6 and rice, potato's, eggs etc don't add up to much. I think it's actually a little cheaper on this diet than it was previously tbh  .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing, mate. Don't even know where it came from:confused1: A little rest and a stretch should sort it I hope.
> 
> LOL. Not too bad really. You can get a Kilo a day of meat/fish chicken for about £6 and rice, potato's, eggs etc don't add up to much. I think it's actually a little cheaper on this diet than it was previously tbh  .


Good to hear its not to much of a concern :thumb:

Its pretty cheap these days to eat and eat good if you look about and vary it up a little


----------



## Mingster

I can get a kilo of meat from the butchers for around 6.50 and a kilo of chicken for a fiver. The fish comes somewhere in between so it's about £40 a week for protein. Eggs 10p each at most and milk a quid a big bottle. Rice and spuds are nowt so it's not too bad really. It's the little, not so good for you, stuff that bumps up the shopping bill so I'm saving on not getting anything other than what I need really. A simple, easy to follow diet, although I'm sure it will get boring in time


----------



## Mingster

Shoulders this morning.

Warm up.

Machine Press.

Working sets of 2x15x full stack.

Upright Rows.

15x10 plates. 15x12 plates. 15x14 plates.

Side Laterals.

2 working sets full stack.

Rear Laterals.

2 working sets full stack. Supersetted with....

Side Laterals.

2 sets full stack.

Absolutely shattered from the nights shifts this morning. Last shift tonight and definitely won't be training tomorrow. Managed to bash out a decent session this morning and felt strong but wouldn't have been able to manage a free weight workout. Hopefully this will be the last of the machine dominated sessions as I'm hoping to have the home gym up and running in the next few days and that will mark a shift in my training. TBH I've outgrown the machines in this gym and am using the full stack on almost everything and for quite high reps too. Looking forward to getting bar and dumbbells back in my sweaty grasp. Have five, possibly six, weeks left on this blast and have pretty much sorted my tactics for the next one already.

Happy with how things are going at the minute and am pretty much in the condition I am in my avi pic only 10 pounds heavier.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Shoulders this morning.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> Working sets of 2x15x full stack.
> 
> Upright Rows.
> 
> 15x10 plates. 15x12 plates. 15x14 plates.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets full stack.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets full stack. Supersetted with....
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 sets full stack.
> 
> Absolutely shattered from the nights shifts this morning. Last shift tonight and definitely won't be training tomorrow. Managed to bash out a decent session this morning and felt strong but wouldn't have been able to manage a free weight workout. Hopefully this will be the last of the machine dominated sessions as I'm hoping to have the home gym up and running in the next few days and that will mark a shift in my training. TBH I've outgrown the machines in this gym and am using the full stack on almost everything and for quite high reps too. Looking forward to getting bar and dumbbells back in my sweaty grasp. Have five, possibly six, weeks left on this blast and have pretty much sorted my tactics for the next one already.
> 
> Happy with how things are going at the minute and am pretty much in the condition I am in my avi pic only 10 pounds heavier.


 :thumb :Sounds like a great session esp after your nightshift dearest,.... they absolutely kill me... so totally hats off to ya for managing to keep up with your training.....never mind...last one tonight....  Looking good u wee monkey... :tt2:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Shoulders this morning.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> Working sets of 2x15x full stack.
> 
> Upright Rows.
> 
> 15x10 plates. 15x12 plates. 15x14 plates.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets full stack.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets full stack. Supersetted with....
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 sets full stack.
> 
> Absolutely shattered from the nights shifts this morning. Last shift tonight and definitely won't be training tomorrow. Managed to bash out a decent session this morning and felt strong but wouldn't have been able to manage a free weight workout. Hopefully this will be the last of the machine dominated sessions as I'm hoping to have the home gym up and running in the next few days and that will mark a shift in my training. TBH I've outgrown the machines in this gym and am using the full stack on almost everything and for quite high reps too. Looking forward to getting bar and dumbbells back in my sweaty grasp. Have five, possibly six, weeks left on this blast and have pretty much sorted my tactics for the next one already.
> 
> Happy with how things are going at the minute and am pretty much in the condition I am in my avi pic only 10 pounds heavier.


Great going again mate,nights over and done with at last,hopefully a productive week with the home gym will spur you on even more :thumb: nice going on the 10lb increase to, little by little its all falling into place for you mate...good times 

Just wish you could sort that bloody football team of yours out to :no:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Shoulders this morning.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> Working sets of 2x15x full stack.
> 
> Upright Rows.
> 
> 15x10 plates. 15x12 plates. 15x14 plates.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets full stack.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2 working sets full stack. Supersetted with....
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2 sets full stack.
> 
> Absolutely shattered from the nights shifts this morning. Last shift tonight and definitely won't be training tomorrow. Managed to bash out a decent session this morning and felt strong but wouldn't have been able to manage a free weight workout. Hopefully this will be the last of the machine dominated sessions as I'm hoping to have the home gym up and running in the next few days and that will mark a shift in my training. TBH I've outgrown the machines in this gym and am using the full stack on almost everything and for quite high reps too. Looking forward to getting bar and dumbbells back in my sweaty grasp. Have five, possibly six, weeks left on this blast and have pretty much sorted my tactics for the next one already.
> 
> *Happy with how things are going at the minute and am pretty much in the condition I am in my avi pic only 10 pounds heavier*.


Pics or i call Greenspin lookalike pmsl X


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great going again mate,nights over and done with at last,hopefully a productive week with the home gym will spur you on even more :thumb: nice going on the 10lb increase to, little by little its all falling into place for you mate...good times
> 
> Just wish you could sort that bloody football team of yours out to :no:


Cheers mate. Don't talk to me about those overpaid, nancy-boy footballers:cursing:



flinty90 said:


> Pics or i call Greenspin lookalike pmsl X


My avi pic is six months old, mate. I'd put on 20lbs since then lol, but have definitely cut up since starting my cycle. Not sure of exact weight as I'm avoiding the scales for a bit, but my 62 inch belly is down to about 50 and I'm much more vascular than I was in the Christmas pics I took a couple of pre-cycle pics so we will compare them when I'm a little further into my blast. Just starting week 4 at the moment so early-ish days tbh.


----------



## Tassotti

50 inch waist with abs ......Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> 50 inch waist with abs ......Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


LOL. I may have been guilty of a bit of artistic licence:whistling:

Has been a funny day as it always is after finishing night shifts this morning. I've been convinced that it's Saturday for some reason and everything I've done has been through a sleep deprived haze. Will be having an early night shortly and hopefully will feel a little more human tomorrow. Planning a trip out with the missus and then a bit more work on the home gym. Hoping for first home gym workout on Wednesday although the Leg Press/Hack machine may take a little longer to assemble. It will take forever, if not longer lol, to get everything how I want it but as long as it's operational the rest will come in time. Pics as things progress this week.


----------



## flinty90

just get us some pics up ya fcukin nancy boy !!! XX


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> just get us some pics up ya fcukin nancy boy !!! XX


That's rich coming from a bloke wearing a duffle coat and a cap in all his pics:lol:

Anyway, here's a little selection, then

This is me four years ago after I got over my my back injury. I hadn't trained in over 6 months and was the lightest I've been since I turned 20. About 210lbs here...



Then last summer before trt at around 230....



Then later last year at around 245....


----------



## Tassotti

And now..............


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> That's rich coming from a bloke wearing a duffle coat and a cap in all his pics:lol:
> 
> Anyway, here's a little selection, then
> 
> This is me four years ago after I got over my my back injury. I hadn't trained in over 6 months and was the lightest I've been since I turned 20. About 210lbs here...
> 
> View attachment 73593
> 
> 
> Then last summer before trt at around 230....
> 
> View attachment 73594
> 
> 
> Then later last year at around 245....
> 
> View attachment 73595


**** !!!!

Seriously though you look a beast in all the pics. Like tass said wheres the now !


----------



## Mingster

I'm week 4 of my cycle. You'll have to wait for it to kick in before you get the now


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I'm week 4 of my cycle. You'll have to wait for it to kick in before you get the now


its like watching a trailer for a film that looks **** hot but you gotta till it comes out on dvd !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> its like watching a trailer for a film that looks **** hot but you gotta till it comes out on dvd !!


 :lol: :lol:

Lets hope it isn't in the bargain bin lol....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alright fella 

Having a catch up mate. Everythings looking good in here..home gym about sorted, still eating tonnes of meat a week, your pics showing great progress so far,and finally your greatness has outgrown the machines gym and your hungry for iron 

Keep it up brother :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Be good to see how you look after the blast :thumbup1:

You do look strangely familiar Ming though i have to say 

View attachment 73621


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Be good to see how you look after the blast :thumbup1:
> 
> You do look strangely familiar Ming though i have to say
> 
> View attachment 73621


LOL. You've got waaaay too much time on your hands:lol:

Anyway my head is much, much bigger than that:nono:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. You've got waaaay too much time on your hands:lol:
> 
> Anyway my head is much, much bigger than that:nono:


Pmsl....I wish i could claim to have photoshopped it mate :laugh: theres a member on here that has skills in that department  had humpty dumptys head at first but not sure if you would appreciate that :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl....I wish i could claim to have photoshopped it mate :laugh: theres a member on here that has skills in that department  had humpty dumptys head at first but not sure if you would appreciate that :lol:


Hmmm. Ganging up on me, eh? Time I started to compile a list, I think.... :sneaky2:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. Ganging up on me, eh? Time I started to compile a list, I think.... :sneaky2:


 :whistling: :innocent: ....... :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. Ganging up on me, eh? Time I started to compile a list, I think.... :sneaky2:


:innocenthew, thank goodness im a princess and would never 'gang up' on you....your awsomeness.... :devil2: :001_tt2:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> LOL. You've got waaaay too much time on your hands:lol:
> 
> Anyway my head is much, much bigger than that:nono:


erm ... Rob asked me to post this image up, yeah, thats right, Rob, not me, certainly not in revenge for the nomination fiasco, never, not never... Rob, not me. Just for clarification.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Hahahaha.. Brilliant


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> erm ... Rob asked me to post this image up, yeah, thats right, Rob, not me, certainly not in revenge for the nomination fiasco, never, not never... Rob, not me. Just for clarification.
> 
> View attachment 73657
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> erm ... Rob asked me to post this image up, yeah, thats right, Rob, not me, certainly not in revenge for the nomination fiasco, never, not never... Rob, not me. Just for clarification.
> 
> View attachment 73657
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


What's the point in me blanking my face out if you're just going to go around putting up uncensored pics of me Digs?:no: :lol: :lol:

And remind me not to show either of you where there's a birds nest. You're a right pair of grasses:lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> What's the point in me blanking my face out if you're just going to go around putting up uncensored pics of me Digs?:no: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And remind me not to show either of you where there's a birds nest. You're a right pair of grasses:lol: :lol:


I dont want to know about any bird's nest, I'm married thank you very much, that sort of thing is a distant memory only! :blink:


----------



## Rob68

DiggyV said:


> erm ... Rob asked me to post this image up, yeah, thats right, Rob, not me, certainly not in revenge for the nomination fiasco, never, not never... Rob, not me. Just for clarification.
> 
> View attachment 73657
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good job i have 68 after my name or you may have thought he meant me


----------



## Mingster

My home gym now contains one of these....


----------



## Guest

Nice bit of kit that m8, leg press aswell as Hack squat?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Nice bit of kit that m8, leg press aswell as Hack squat?


Yes mate. Leg press and hack squat.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf800-olympic-disc-load-leg-presshack-squat-machine.php


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Leg press and hack squat.
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf800-olympic-disc-load-leg-presshack-squat-machine.php


Looking nice n shiney :thumb:

Glad you posted this link as i was sat here thinking where does he put his feet for pressing :confused1: then on the link it shows the pad flips up  :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Took about 3 hours to assemble including a quick meal break. It wasn't as complicated as it looks but bits of it are quite heavy. The bloody sled weighs about 40kg I'll swear and it took a bit of lifting and sliding into the runners I can tell you lol. All done and I've done a few test lifts. First workout tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Glad it wasn't just me..... :tongue:

Bit limited to 454Kg leg press though Ming....Hmm..High rep it I spose


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Glad it wasn't just me..... :tongue:
> 
> Bit limited to 454Kg leg press though Ming....Hmm..High rep it I spose


OK for the one legged presses mate:whistling:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> OK for the one legged presses mate:whistling:


What one legged calf raises !!!!

I am proper jelious ming. Looks like a great bit of kit that i am sure you will have hours of fun with !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

retro-mental said:


> Looks like a great bit of kit that i am sure you will have hours of fun with !!


x2 for this mate, looks an awesome bit of kit that, never seen a double use machine like that very fancy :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Oh yeah, liking that.....lovely looking piece of kit... :thumbup1: be round in a while, get the kettle on!


----------



## Mingster

And so it came to pass that I made the long and lonely walk, passing the tv set and the fridge, the piles of junk in the back yard that I will sort out one day, honestly, past the moose bones picked clean by my savage hound, and arrived at the home gym for my first workout therein....

Legs.

Hack Squats.

Warm up. 4 working sets x10 reps 130kg.

SLDL.

Warm up. 4 working sets x10 reps 80kg.

Leg Press.

4 working sets x12 reps 130kg.

Calf Raises.

6 working sets x20 reps 130kg. 3 sets toes facing in. 3 sets toes facing out.

Da-Dah!! First workout completed and an interesting one it was too. The weight remained constant on the Leg Hack/Press as you may have noticed as I thought I'd try everything the same to see how it felt, and also because I kept tripping over the rowing machine. Space is at a premium but I'm sure I'll get used to it in time. The Hack Squats were a ton weight, really taxing, and I fairly felt them in my quads. These will be the making of my legs, mark my words. Love them. No locking out and quads were blown up like balloons after four sets.

The SLDL were just about right, and the Leg Presses were far too light, although I compensated for this to a degree by only having 20 seconds rest between sets. The Calf Raises were just about right and I had a good stretch between sets to keep me mobile.

All an all an enjoyable workout, a bit cramped for room but, as I've said, I'll get the hang of it and work out the optimum ways to work out after a few sessions. Well pleased with everything and will post up a couple more pics tomorrow as it's getting dark and I haven't rigged up any leccy just yet.


----------



## Tassotti

Breaking her in gently I see

How do you do your calf raises Minger?


----------



## Greshie

Hi Ming , package arrived safely this morning thank you


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Breaking her in gently I see
> 
> How do you do your calf raises Minger?


Steady away. Today I did them using the Hack Squat position with a block of wood on the footplate. I will make a better calf 'block' later, basically a two foot bit of 6x3 screwed onto a larger piece of board to prevent tipping.



Greshie said:


> Hi Ming , package arrived safely this morning thank you


Ah, good stuff. Im glad to play one small part in 'forging the machine'.  :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Here's how the gym is looking today. Needs a few things doing to it, not least a lick of paint on that horrendous pebble dashing, but nothing that prevents me training so who cares really.


----------



## Tassotti

Looking good Ming

I take it the missus talked you into the treadmill and rowing machine.....


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Looking good Ming
> 
> I take it the missus talked you into the treadmill and rowing machine.....


She had these already mate, together with an elliptical walker which we're getting rid of. I've also got an Olympic bench that Lee was going to have but it seems he has disappeared:sad: Think the missus will be sticking them on ebay this weekend as they've been lying around the living room for quite some time and interfere with her hoovering.


----------



## Tassotti

Yeah, don't know what's happened to Lee. I messaged him on Facebook and no reply there either :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> And so it came to pass that I made the long and lonely walk, passing the tv set and the fridge, the piles of junk in the back yard that I will sort out one day, honestly, past the moose bones picked clean by my savage hound, and arrived at the home gym for my first workout therein....
> 
> Legs.
> 
> Hack Squats.
> 
> Warm up. 4 working sets x10 reps 130kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> Warm up. 4 working sets x10 reps 80kg.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 4 working sets x12 reps 130kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 6 working sets x20 reps 130kg. 3 sets toes facing in. 3 sets toes facing out.
> 
> Da-Dah!! First workout completed and an interesting one it was too. The weight remained constant on the Leg Hack/Press as you may have noticed as I thought I'd try everything the same to see how it felt, and also because I kept tripping over the rowing machine. Space is at a premium but I'm sure I'll get used to it in time. The Hack Squats were a ton weight, really taxing, and I fairly felt them in my quads. These will be the making of my legs, mark my words. Love them. No locking out and quads were blown up like balloons after four sets.
> 
> The SLDL were just about right, and the Leg Presses were far too light, although I compensated for this to a degree by only having 20 seconds rest between sets. The Calf Raises were just about right and I had a good stretch between sets to keep me mobile.
> 
> All an all an enjoyable workout, a bit cramped for room but, as I've said, I'll get the hang of it and work out the optimum ways to work out after a few sessions. Well pleased with everything and will post up a couple more pics tomorrow as it's getting dark and I haven't rigged up any leccy just yet.


Am trying to picture the scene as you prepared yourself for this viking battle ....

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy

There's vomit on his sweater already, mrs mings spaghetti

He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to drop bombs ...

So how did you cope walking past the the fridge ? :lol:

Chuffed for you bud that its all up n running and you finally get to workout in the home gym ...good stuff :thumb:

(before anyone comments yeah the words were eminem-lose yourself lol)


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Thought you were a poet mate:lol: :lol:

Thanks for the kind words and everything else as well. Legs are properly aching today, especially in the elusive, for me, outer quad. I think that this is because I haven't squatted in so long and the hacks mimic the normal squat more than any leg press can. I'm expecting a huge increase in leg growth now without needing stupid poundages so I'm very pleased. The whole gym will take a bit of getting used to, but that will come in time and I've no excuse for missing a session now.

Will be starting will lowish weights on most exercises but this will build up, never fear. I can't resist the urge toshow off occasionally even though I am the quiet, unassuming type:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. Thought you were a poet mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and everything else as well. Legs are properly aching today, especially in the elusive, for me, outer quad. I think that this is because I haven't squatted in so long and the hacks mimic the normal squat more than any leg press can. I'm expecting a huge increase in leg growth now without needing stupid poundages so I'm very pleased. The whole gym will take a bit of getting used to, but that will come in time and I've no excuse for missing a session now.
> 
> Will be starting will lowish weights on most exercises but this will build up, never fear. I can't resist the urge toshow off occasionally even though I am the quiet, unassuming type:whistling: :lol: :lol:


Good stuff mate especially squatting again :thumb:

Im expecting reports in a couple of months time on sky news that there is this strange noise that mysteriously appears over a quiet village in the middle of nowhere,the clanking of iron along with howling of awesomeness 

(bit like in turkey or places like that where they play mad music early morning lol) :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good stuff mate especially squatting again :thumb:
> 
> Im expecting reports in a couple of months time on sky news that there is this strange noise that mysteriously appears over a quiet village in the middle of nowhere,the clanking of iron along with howling of awesomeness
> 
> (bit like in turkey or places like that where they play mad music early morning lol) :laugh:


LOL. I live near an infant school and I could hear the mums picking up their kids and walking by outside when I was training yesterday. I tried to keep the howling under control:lol: but there wasn't much I could do about the clanking.


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Ming

Just 'spoke' to Lee. He apologises for not being around but would still like the bench.

If you message him the dimensions, he will price up and sort out delivery.

Cheers


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. I live near an infant school and I could hear the mums picking up their kids and walking by outside when I was training yesterday. I tried to keep the howling under control:lol: but there wasn't much I could do about the clanking.


God! they are going to think your house is some sort of S&M parlour .... Ask your wife if she gets any funny looks next time she goes out ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hi Ming
> 
> Just 'spoke' to Lee. He apologises for not being around but would still like the bench.
> 
> If you message him the dimensions, he will price up and sort out delivery.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers Tass:thumb:



Greshie said:


> God! they are going to think your house is some sort of S&M parlour .... Ask your wife if she gets any funny looks next time she goes out ! :lol:


She gets envious looks when she goes out, Gresh, lol. Am liking the S&M parlour thing. Might drum up a bit of extra income


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers Tass:thumb:
> 
> She gets envious looks when she goes out, Gresh, lol. Am liking the S&M parlour thing. Might drum up a bit of extra income


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Today the workout was Chest and Triceps.

Warm-up. Arm waving and stretches.

Bench Press.

12x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 8x115kg. 4x130kg.

Bodyweight Dips.

3x10.

Flat Flyes.

3x12x30kg.

Skulls.

3x12x45kg.

Rope Pushdowns.

3x12x30kg.

First time I've flat benched in a long time and felt it went well. Starting steady with the free weights after a good bit of time on machines lately and felt nice and strong today. Was hampered by the power rack and it's position which distracted me a bit, so mid workout I had a bit of a changing rooms session and moved it. Dips were easy. I've cracked the form on these now and will start adding weight from next workout. Flyes were good - I could do these lighter or heavier and get the same effect as it's all about the 'feel' with these for me. 30kg is a nice number so I'll probably stick with that. Skulls were good and the pushdowns, although only 30kg, felt a ton weight. I don't think my cable system is as smooth as a commercial one lol but I fairly felt them and my muscles don't know the weight only the effect that it has upon them so I'm happy.

Necked a shake and a chicken breast and a bit of maltodextrin as I was feeling bushed after this. Al, good and managed to get the session in before the school came out so no upsetting any passer-bys.


----------



## Mingster

No training today but I pulled a small muscle in my back a couple of days ago and it hasn't cleared up yet. Back day tomorrow so I might have to change things around a bit if there's no improvement.

Second day of severe legs doms today, those bloody hacks are taking their toll:lol: :lol:

Believe it or not but I did my first ever quad jab yesterday. I hit a nerve halfway in and got a wee spasm but shoved it in anyway and carried on. Afterwards it felt like I had been kicked by a horse but an hour or so later and no pain whatsoever. Today it's as if I never did it. Strange, but I'm not complaining.

Went to see my youngest lad on stage last night. He is the lead guitarist in a band. Good night. They are much improved since the last time I saw them and did a first class version of Voodoo Chile by Hendrix which much impressed the five people in the venue old enough to remember it.

Have got yet another cold off the missus and I'm not impressed. Going to be doing my damnedest not to let it effect my training this time round. I've had more colds this year after getting a flu jab than ever before and I'm far from pleased as I am a typical man when it come to this sort of thing.


----------



## Mingster

Here's a pic from the gig. My lad is the little guy on the left with the Les Paul


----------



## Mingster

Supposed to be Back day but the muscle I pulled earlier in the week is still playing up so did Shoulders instead.

Warm-up.

Arnold DB Presses.

17.5kgx15. 27.5x12. 32.5x10. 37.5kgx8. 37.5kgx6.

Used the DB Power Hooks for the 37.5's as 35kg is the heaviest I'm comfortable cleaning up without risking a tweak. Couldn't get the hang of them at all and kept [email protected] the bells on the frame of the cage. Sure I could of got another couple of reps at least without this knocking me all to cock. Will be giving them another go but if there's no improvement they will be finding their way on to ebay....

Upright Rows.

12x45kg. 12x55kg. 12x65kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

15x65kg. 15x65kg. 15x65kg.

Rear Laterals.

15x17.5x3 sets.

Side Laterals.

12x17.5x3 sets.

Sweating and blowing like a horse after this little lot, partly due to the several layers of clothing worn so as to avoid freezing to death in the home gym, and partly due to yet another bloody cold I've got at the minute. All in all a good workout in the circumstances. I'm certainly feeling it at the minute. Legs still sore from last Wednesday lol and no pip at all from quad jab.

Time for a shake and a home made burger.


----------



## flinty90

Hey ming, gym looks spot on matey.... so if you loaded all your machine up with weight what sort of weight do you have laying around in that gym now bro ??? over 200 kg ???

liking the shoulder routine aswell bro ....


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Hey ming, gym looks spot on matey.... so if you loaded all your machine up with weight what sort of weight do you have laying around in that gym now bro ??? over 200 kg ???
> 
> liking the shoulder routine aswell bro ....


Cheers mate:thumb:

I have just under 500kg of Olympic weights, not including bars and about 150kg of standard 1" plates I use to make up dumbbells mate. 2 Oly 7 foot bars, 1 Oly ez bar, a set of Oly db handles and two sets of spinlock db handles. The gym is spot on, although a bit crowded. In the summer I'll be moving some stuff outside lol....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate:thumb:
> 
> I have just under 500kg of Olympic weights, not including bars and about 150kg of standard 1" plates I use to make up dumbbells mate. 2 Oly 7 foot bars, 1 Oly ez bar, a set of Oly db handles and two sets of spinlock db handles. The gym is spot on, although a bit crowded. In the summer I'll be moving some stuff outside lol....


500 kg wow, that should do ya for a few months bro lol.... look forward to reading a few more of your workouts there looking great .. when we going to get some progress pics off you mate, you have no excuse now i have exposed my fat a$$ on here lol X


----------



## retro-mental

Best few pages of a journal i have read !!!!

Gym looks great apart from someones slipped some weird cardio type things in there !!!!

The rack i got is only about 1 foot wide !! When i first got it i would hit the sides all the time and nearly send myself flying but have got used to it now !!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> 500 kg wow, that should do ya for a few months bro lol.... look forward to reading a few more of your workouts there looking great .. when we going to get some progress pics off you mate, you have no excuse now i have exposed my fat a$$ on here lol X


Yeah, I managed to pick up a few plates cheap from ebay at the end of last year. It means I can leave a few on the leg press and saves lifting them on and off every session.

I put a few progress pics up last week when you were hinting after a few mate:lol: Most recent was just before Christmas. I'm 4 weeks into my current 8 week cycle so am going to save the progress pics for the end in the hope that there will be some difference.


----------



## Mingster

My camera is crap which doesn't help but I've just got a new phone and when I suss out how it works lol things should improve. In the meantime here's a cheeky arm shot to keep things ticking over....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> My camera is crap which doesn't help but I've just got a new phone and when I suss out how it works lol things should improve. In the meantime here's a cheeky arm shot to keep things ticking over....


Nice pipe! :thumbup1:

Your set up sounds good there Ming, even with a few bits in the way it's nice to have it literally on your door step. I think I want to get a home set up when I move out of London so I can have what I want where I want it but I'm worried I'd miss actually going to the gym too much so I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Mingster

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice pipe! :thumbup1:
> 
> Your set up sounds good there Ming, even with a few bits in the way it's nice to have it literally on your door step. I think I want to get a home set up when I move out of London so I can have what I want where I want it but I'm worried I'd miss actually going to the gym too much so I'm not sure yet.


It's nice to have the kit on the doorstep, mate, as I'm an anti-social type of guy lol. But I still feel the need to perform for an audience at times so will be popping into the gym on a regular basis. It's like watching movies on your tv doesn't stop you going to the pictures from time to time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> It's nice to have the kit on the doorstep, mate, as I'm an anti-social type of guy lol. But I still feel the need to perform for an audience at times so will be popping into the gym on a regular basis. *It's like watching movies on your tv doesn't stop you going to the pictures from time to time*  .


True, nice analogy. I'll see how it goes once I've actually got the space for it to be possible as at the moment it's all academic anyway.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> My camera is crap which doesn't help but I've just got a new phone and when I suss out how it works lol things should improve. In the meantime *here's a cheeky arm shot *to keep things ticking over....


oh the cheek of it ! (sorry !)



Mingster said:


> It's nice to have the kit on the doorstep, mate, as I'm an anti-social type of guy lol. But I still feel the need to perform for an audience at times so will be popping into the gym on a regular basis. It's like watching movies on your tv doesn't stop you going to the pictures from time to time.


I like working out at home in my garage, no waiting for equipment no distractions (well there is the cat litter tray which always seems to need emptying and a view of the garden and greenhouse which can get me pondering , and if my work bench is in a mess........ ) , I can play my own music as loud as I like and nip back into the Kitchen for a drink of water.......... I can understand tho the atmosphere you would get at a good gym , and you do need to be self disciplined and self contained (ie a bit anti social) to work out at home successfully


----------



## Mingster

Had a spare day in my training week today, because of the missing back workout. Rather than have an extra days rest I - for the first time in living memory - opted for an Arms session.

EZ Curls 3x10 supersetted with CGBP 3x10.

Dumbbell Curls 3x10 supersetted with Skulls 3x10.

Cable Curls 3x10 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 3x10.

Interesting session. No heavy weights just concentrated on strict form and little rest between supersets. Very hard work and got a humongous pump in the old upper arm region. Felt like going out clubbing:lol: :lol: but saw sense, necked a shake and had a lie down on the couch instead lol. TBH I don't like training my arms like this. Yes, you get a pump and your arms look massive for an hour or so. But it's really, really boring, pumping out rep after rep of moderate weights, and quite painful too:laugh: Still once every now and again won't hurt I suppose and, if no great arm development is forthcoming from my regular training, I'll consider amalgamating shoulders into chest and back days and creating space for an arm day for a short period.


----------



## Rob68

Your lads got your hair from your jesus days mate i see :laugh: hope mum n dad where ruling the mosh pit amongst the whipper snappers 

Sh1t to hear you got a cold again,why bother with the flu jab lol good to see it aint stopping you working out though :thumb: and when does blatantly posing in front of a mirror flexing your gun become a cheeky arm shot? :whistling: not a bad gun mate i suppose :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> My camera is crap which doesn't help but I've just got a new phone and when I suss out how it works lol things should improve. In the meantime here's a cheeky arm shot to keep things ticking over....


Boulders !!


----------



## retro-mental

is that books in the background or videos ? Interested in what ming reads / watches or is it a front so pull a book and into the Ming cave !!!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Your lads got your hair from your jesus days mate i see :laugh: hope mum n dad where ruling the mosh pit amongst the whipper snappers
> 
> Sh1t to hear you got a cold again,why bother with the flu jab lol good to see it aint stopping you working out though :thumb: and when does blatantly posing in front of a mirror flexing your gun become a cheeky arm shot? :whistling: not a bad gun mate i suppose :laugh: :thumb:


I'll have you know that it was a totally spontaneous, non-pumped, semi-relaxed pose If I'd waited till the next day after my arms only session I would have needed a wide angled lens on the camera:laugh: :innocent:



retro-mental said:


> is that books in the background or videos ? Interested in what ming reads / watches or is it a front so pull a book and into the Ming cave !!!


They are books Retro. Part of my collection of First Editions. That particular room has my historical stuff....Simon Scarrow, Conn Iggulden, Robert Low, Harry Sidebottom, Christian Cameron and many others. Pretty much covers the period 500BC right through to the mid Viking era around 1000AD


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I'll have you know that it was a totally spontaneous, non-pumped, semi-relaxed pose If I'd waited till the next day after my arms only session I would have needed a wide angled lens on the camera:laugh: :innocent:
> 
> They are books Retro. Part of my collection of First Editions. That particular room has my historical stuff....Simon Scarrow, Conn Iggulden, Robert Low, Harry Sidebottom, Christian Cameron and many others. Pretty much covers the period 500BC right through to the mid Viking era around 1000AD


Nice, Few quids worth there then !!

Had to look up harry sidebottom coz i thought it was this guy


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Nice, Few quids worth there then !!
> 
> Had to look up harry sidebottom coz i thought it was this guy
> 
> View attachment 74257


I'm a big fan of his non fiction title Ancient Warfare: A Very Short Introduction. Essential reading if you are planning on laying siege to somewhere or are looking for the ideal terrain to deploy your armies before a battle....


----------



## retro-mental

Sounds like interesting stuff. Ever read the art of war I know its not you era or race but it is supposed to be good.


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Sounds like interesting stuff. Ever read the art of war I know its not you era or race but it is supposed to be good.


The Art of War by Sun Tzu. A much quoted and studied work which I have not read in it's entirety I must admit I have read a fair amount of segments that have appeared in other works and there's lots of good stuff in there, not only about fighting battles but also on how to win them without even fighting. A good companion book, I feel, is The Art of Food.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> The Art of War by Sun Tzu. A much quoted and studied work which I have not read in it's entirety I must admit I have read a fair amount of segments that have appeared in other works and there's lots of good stuff in there, not only about fighting battles but also on how to win them without even fighting. A good companion book, I feel, is The Art of Food.... :whistling: :lol:


Apparently the art of war has been adapted into several books on the principle of how to sucseed in business !!

Also watched a program about the aryan brotherhood who read the book as there prison code. It ended up that they were the most orginised gang in the american system and executed military style attacks on other gangs three to four times there size !!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Apparently the art of war has been adapted into several books on the principle of how to sucseed in business !!
> 
> Also watched a program about the aryan brotherhood who read the book as there prison code. It ended up that they were the most orginised gang in the american system and executed military style attacks on other gangs three to four times there size !!!


I'm sure I read somewhere that the Brazilian footballers were made to read it for one of their successful world cup campaigns....

A good book to read is Steven Pressfield's Gates of Fire which deals with the lead up to and battle of Thermopylae with the 300 Spartans. The Americans teach from it at West Point Military Academy and at The Marine Corps base at Quantico.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that the Brazilian footballers were made to read it for one of their successful world cup campaigns....
> 
> A good book to read is Steven Pressfield's Gates of Fire which deals with the lead up to and battle of Thermopylae with the 300 Spartans. The Americans teach from it at West Point Military Academy and at The Marine Corps base at Quantico.


I have never been a big reader but recently decided that I watch enough tv and to read before bed. Have always wanted to read the art of war but i am sure its quite hard going as in a book for experianced readers

read this in the paper a month back and thought of you. My mother used to metel detect so the artical caught my eye. They have found no end of roman items but a few norman, saxon and even an egyptian sphinx in metal about 1 inch big brought from egypt probably in the victorian times and dropped in a field in wiltshire.

http://news.discovery.com/history/silver-viking-king-111215.html


----------



## Mingster

Home gym Leg workout this afternoon.

Warm up.

Hack Squats.

5 working sets 10 reps at 140kg.

SLDL.

Working sets 10 reps at 90kg.

Calf Raises.

6 sets 20 reps at 140kg. 3 sets toes in. Three sets toes out.

Dropped the Leg Presses today as I think they are not performing to any purpose in my workout at the minute except, perhaps, delaying my recovery. Added a bit of volume to the Hacks - actually lifted around 1500kg more this workout than last lol - as I feel that they are the way to go for me. Not a huge weight but it will increase weekly. I am confident that I can regain my 30 in thighs without going over 200kg with these....watch this space.

Deads and Calf Raises ok, steady away. Generally a tough, gasping for breath workout as I'm still plagued by the tail end of my cold. Feeling better by the day though and will be forging on over the next few weeks before a little cruise come March.


----------



## Tassotti

Leg press is gay


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> Leg press is gay


:laugh::laugh:

Sorry not been in for a while wee monkey but looks like that home gym is getting some beating....great stuff..... oh yeah...except the 'gay' leg press...pmsl...xx


----------



## Mingster

Cheat and Tri's today.

Warm-up....it was bloody freezing....

Bench Press.

12x60. 10x80. 10x100. 8x115. 5x130.

Bodyweight Dips.

3x10 with 5kg added.

Flat Flyes.

3x12x30.

Skulls.

10x45. 10x47.5. 10x50.

Pushdowns.

3x12x37.5.

A little better than last time. Happy to progress slowly. No real need to break any records and am content to increase weight or reps or form every session. Concentrating on the feel of the exercises and getting the most out of every set. Happy with the way things are going. Legs are very sore from yesterday's session. All being well, I will have my first Back workout in the home gym tomorrow. If I have no aches or niggles this will mark my first attempt at a deadlift type lift (excluding SLDL's) in many a moon. Rack pulls here I come.


----------



## MRSTRONG

any new pics yet mate ?

you still aiming on doing a show ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> any new pics yet mate ?
> 
> you still aiming on doing a show ?


There's one or two over the last few pages somewhere lol. Looking at NABBA North Britain May 2013 realistically after all the medical delays and setbacks. There's a local show I could try around August/September as a trail run if things go well....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> There's one or two over the last few pages somewhere lol. Looking at NABBA North Britain May 2013 realistically after all the medical delays and setbacks. There's a local show I could try around August/September as a trail run if things go well....


so is everything all sorted now ?

august do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheat and Tri's today.
> 
> Warm-up....it was bloody freezing....
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> 12x60. 10x80. 10x100. 8x115. 5x130.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 3x10 with 5kg added.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 3x12x30.
> 
> Skulls.
> 
> 10x45. 10x47.5. 10x50.
> 
> Pushdowns.
> 
> 3x12x37.5.
> 
> A little better than last time. Happy to progress slowly. No real need to break any records and am content to increase weight or reps or form every session. Concentrating on the feel of the exercises and getting the most out of every set. Happy with the way things are going. Legs are very sore from yesterday's session. All being well, I will have my first Back workout in the home gym tomorrow. If I have no aches or niggles this will mark my first attempt at a deadlift type lift (excluding SLDL's) in many a moon. Rack pulls here I come.


Cheat n tri`s? Hope your not cheating :nono: :laugh: sh1t, i bet it was cold up there,5 hoodies today was it? .... Good luck for the back workout tomorrow,would say go easy,but dont really think thats you somehow,but you know what i mean :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> so is everything all sorted now ?
> 
> august do it :thumbup1:


As sorted as they will ever be mate. Just got to see what they say after every check up really.



Rob68 said:


> Cheat n tri`s? Hope your not cheating :nono: :laugh: sh1t, i bet it was cold up there,5 hoodies today was it? .... Good luck for the back workout tomorrow,would say go easy,but dont really think thats you somehow,but you know what i mean :thumb:


LOL. Yes, Chest not Cheat, typo time. It's cold to start with but you soon warm up and start sweating like a horse. Looking forward to training back as I missed it last week. The injury seems to be ok but have tweaked my left knee now:no: I'm getting on - there always seems to be something wrong:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. Yes, Chest not Cheat, typo time. It's cold to start with but you soon warm up and start sweating like a horse. Looking forward to training back as I missed it last week. The injury seems to be ok but have tweaked my left knee now:no: I'm getting on - there always seems to be something wrong:laugh:


Stop doing star jumps to warm up,knees wont take a battering then ,Good job you aint a horse with all these niggles :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Stop doing star jumps to warm up,knees wont take a battering then ,Good job you aint a horse with all these niggles :laugh:


I haven't done a star jump since 1989 when Michael Thomas scored at Annfield, mate:lol: :lol: And it doesn't look like I'll be doing another one any time soon:no:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I haven't done a star jump since 1989 when Michael Thomas scored at Annfield, mate:lol: :lol: And it doesn't look like I'll be doing another one any time soon:no:


 :lol: :lol:

You can save your next one for when you step on stage :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Just checking you aint picked up any more niggles this morning jumping off the sofa 7 times


----------



## Mingster

Quiet morning. Just for Rob68's benefit....I have not sat on the sofa at all this morning. I sit on my hand crafted throne, the arm rests of which are fashioned from the spines and skulls of my vanquished foe.... 

Back and Biceps, as the snow gently rustled across the home gym roof....

Close Grip Pulldowns.

Working up to 10x80kg.

Rack Pulls.

Sets of 5 working up to 5x160kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x80kg.

EZ Bar Curls.

2 working sets 8x55kg.

Dumbbell Curls.

2x6x25kg.

Nice workout with no recurrence of any back injuries. Pulldowns and Pulley Rows done very, very slowly with extra strict form. The capacity of my pulley system is supposedly 115kg so I'm treating this with caution as any vigorous heave will multiply the stresses involved. Slow, steady and continuous tension is the way with these. Rack Pulls went well, up to 160kg without any major effort and, more importantly, no aggravation of any disc trouble. Will gradually add to these if all goes well. Fingers and toes crossed as I really enjoyed feeling a decent bar in my hands again. Will stick to 5 rep sets as I feel this will prevent me losing focus on what I'm doing - a fault I have been guilty of in the past whilst using higher rep deads.

A little blast for the Bi's and the end and all done. Three days training in a row so will be resting tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Nice, nice Ming

Are you doing rack pulls off the hooks or off the spotters?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Quiet morning. Just for Rob68's benefit....I have not sat on the sofa at all this morning. I sit on my hand crafted throne, the arm rests of which are fashioned from the spines and skulls of my vanquished foe....
> 
> Back and Biceps, as the snow gently rustled across the home gym roof....
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> Working up to 10x80kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> Sets of 5 working up to 5x160kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3x10x80kg.
> 
> EZ Bar Curls.
> 
> 2 working sets 8x55kg.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls.
> 
> 2x6x25kg.
> 
> Nice workout with no recurrence of any back injuries. Pulldowns and Pulley Rows done very, very slowly with extra strict form. The capacity of my pulley system is supposedly 115kg so I'm treating this with caution as any vigorous heave will multiply the stresses involved. Slow, steady and continuous tension is the way with these. Rack Pulls went well, up to 160kg without any major effort and, more importantly, no aggravation of any disc trouble. Will gradually add to these if all goes well. Fingers and toes crossed as I really enjoyed feeling a decent bar in my hands again. Will stick to 5 rep sets as I feel this will prevent me losing focus on what I'm doing - a fault I have been guilty of in the past whilst using higher rep deads.
> 
> A little blast for the Bi's and the end and all done. Three days training in a row so will be resting tomorrow.


Hahaha Your bonkers, your highness Ming :lol: :lol: tried to rep u but says my reps are to lowly for one so great :laugh:

Nice one on the back workout specially the rack pulls :thumb:

If the snow carries on up there the way it is here,you wouldnt get to your home gym for a workout tomorrow anyway lol


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Nice, nice Ming
> 
> Are you doing rack pulls off the hooks or off the spotters?


I used the spotters today mate. Either would do really, but went with the spotters in case my back gave out lol....



Rob68 said:


> Hahaha Your bonkers, your highness Ming :lol: :lol: tried to rep u but says my reps are to lowly for one so great :laugh:
> 
> Nice one on the back workout specially the rack pulls :thumb:
> 
> If the snow carries on up there the way it is here,you wouldnt get to your home gym for a workout tomorrow anyway lol


Cheers mate. I need to spread the love myself lol. Enjoyed my session today. Legs and Chest still sore from previous sessions so should have the full set by tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> I used the spotters today mate. Either would do really, but went with the spotters in case my back gave out lol....


So when they say the rack is rated to 363KG, do they mean you can put that weight on spotters?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> So when they say the rack is rated to 363KG, do they mean you can put that weight on spotters?


Not really sure tbh. There's one way to find out lol. If you drop the weight it's going to be 'heavier' so to speak than if you lower it slowly hence the caution I showed on the pulley lifts. I felt that if my back gave out and I dropped the weight the effects would be spread further on the spotters than on the hooks. If I can build the rack pulls up over time lol we'll put it too the test eh?  .


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Not really sure tbh. There's one way to find out lol. If you drop the weight it's going to be 'heavier' so to speak than if you lower it slowly hence the caution I showed on the pulley lifts. I felt that if my back gave out and I dropped the weight the effects would be spread further on the spotters than on the hooks. If I can build the rack pulls up over time lol we'll put it too the test eh?  .


The reason I'm holding off doing my 365K power shrugs off the spotters is coz I dont want them snapping and the weights going through my 1930s floorboards


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> The reason I'm holding off doing my 365K power shrugs off the spotters is coz I dont want them snapping and the weights going through my 1930s floorboards


Very wise....


----------



## Mingster

Trained Shoulders today to begin another training 'week'.

No warm up today. I know, I know, but I just wanted to get on with it....

Arnold Presses.

Building up to 10x37.5kg. Didn't use the power hooks today, just heaved the bells up myself.

Upright Rows.

12x55kg. 12x60kg. 12x65kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

12x65kg. 12x75kg. 12x75kg.

Rear Laterals.

12x20kg x3 sets.

Side Laterals.

12x17.5kg x3 sets.

Really enjoyable stuff today. The Eq has kicked in this last week and my strength is starting to click in now. Still taking it steady but progressing nicely. Was tempted to add a couple of sets in here and there but was glad I didn't as my delts are nice and numb now and feel really worked and I think anything extra would have been counter productive. Got a lot of work on the next couple of days so am going to eat as well as possible and no more training until Legs on Thursday.


----------



## retro-mental

Glad to hear your rack pull went well. Do you think you will do some light , speed deadlifts ? or just stick to racks ?


----------



## flinty90

do you know Rack pulls what are the main benefits of these mate ??? as i understand your hardly moving into a full stand position when doing them ??? are they an ancillery exercise to aid deadlifts IE the last 1/4 of the movement ??

never really understood them if im honest , can you shed a bit of light for me ??

Or Tass can you mate ???


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Glad to hear your rack pull went well. Do you think you will do some light , speed deadlifts ? or just stick to racks ?


Early days Retro, but the plan is to stick with the pulls for now. Would obviously like to progress to full deads at some point but no hurry. As you know, it's not worth tempting fate with the old back lol.



flinty90 said:


> do you know Rack pulls what are the main benefits of these mate ??? as i understand your hardly moving into a full stand position when doing them ??? are they an ancillery exercise to aid deadlifts IE the last 1/4 of the movement ??
> 
> never really understood them if im honest , can you shed a bit of light for me ??
> 
> Or Tass can you mate ???


Yes, mate. It's a partial deadlift. You can do however much of the movement as you want really. This can be used to work on a sticking point on your regular deads or, in my case, to test the water as I haven't deadlifted since I bust my l4 and l5 four years ago. What I am doing is a partial movement from a couple of inches below the knee to full lockout. This enables me to build up my core and back a bit without putting undue stress on my potentially vulnerable lower back. In theory you can lower the starting position for these lifts over time until you are doing the complete lift once again.

When I used to deadlift regularly I didn't use rack pulls as I never really had a sticking point to target with the lift. Now, I am using them as a form of rehabilitation. Hopefully they will lead to me doing the complete lift again in time.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Early days Retro, but the plan is to stick with the pulls for now. Would obviously like to progress to full deads at some point but no hurry. As you know, it's not worth tempting fate with the old back lol.
> 
> Yes, mate. It's a partial deadlift. You can do however much of the movement as you want really. This can be used to work on a sticking point on your regular deads or, in my case, to test the water as I haven't deadlifted since I bust my l4 and l5 four years ago. What I am doing is a partial movement from a couple of inches below the knee to full lockout. This enables me to build up my core and back a bit without putting undue stress on my potentially vulnerable lower back. In theory you can lower the starting position for these lifts over time until you are doing the complete lift once again.
> 
> When I used to deadlift regularly I didn't use rack pulls as I never really had a sticking point to target with the lift. Now, I am using them as a form of rehabilitation. Hopefully they will lead to me doing the complete lift again in time.


The way you put it is brilliant ming. I will be adding racks pulls to my routine now too !!!!! I may go higher then you though !


----------



## Mingster

Cheers mate. Very kind of you to say so. Hope all goes very well for you with these.... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Trained Shoulders today to begin another training 'week'.
> 
> No warm up today. I know, I know, but I just wanted to get on with it....
> 
> Arnold Presses.
> 
> Building up to 10x37.5kg. Didn't use the power hooks today, just heaved the bells up myself.
> 
> Upright Rows.
> 
> 12x55kg. 12x60kg. 12x65kg.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 12x65kg. 12x77kg. 12x75kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 12x20kg x3 sets.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 12x17.5kg x3 sets.
> 
> Really enjoyable stuff today. The Eq has kicked in this last week and my strength is starting to click in now. Still taking it steady but progressing nicely. Was tempted to add a couple of sets in here and there but was glad I didn't as my delts are nice and numb now and feel really worked and I think anything extra would have been counter productive. Got a lot of work on the next couple of days so am going to eat as well as possible and no more training until Legs on Thursday.


Nice going mate,tut tut on the no warm up :nono: :laugh: you finding things easier now with the home gym,still tripping over stuff?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going mate,tut tut on the no warm up :nono: :laugh: you finding things easier now with the home gym,still tripping over stuff?


HaHa. Starting to get sorted now lol. There will never be 'plenty of room' but I'm starting to get a feel for the place now and am more organized. The jogger has been stacked away to one side which helps and the weights are spread out to where they are more easily accessible. I could do with another weight storage tree and I'll be sorted.

I've never been great at the warm ups tbh which is poor form really:no: but in my defence I always do a few warm up sets with all the compound exercises and don't go gung ho at the heavier lifts.... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Starting to get sorted now lol. There will never be 'plenty of room' but I'm starting to get a feel for the place now and am more organized. The jogger has been stacked away to one side which helps and the weights are spread out to where they are more easily accessible. I could do with another weight storage tree and I'll be sorted.
> 
> I've never been great at the warm ups tbh which is poor form really:no: but in my defence I always do a few warm up sets with all the compound exercises and don't go gung ho at the heavier lifts.... :whistling:


Good stuff mate :thumb: I`ll let you off with the warm-up,seeing as its you :laugh:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Evening brother  Just having a catch up after my little detour last week. All good now.

Looking great in here mate.. EQ kicking in, strength on the up, home gym in order..chuffed for you its all going well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Legs today.

Haven't been feeling 100% these last few days. Health is ok but generally lethargic due, I think, the cold, wet weather and long shifts at work. I definitely suffer from that Seasonal Adjustment Disorder, so much so that the missus got me one of those Lite Pad's for Christmas. Unfortunately I've only got round to using it on a couple of occasions - must try harder.

Hack Squats.

Lots of warm up sets leading to 4x8x145kg.

Up 5kg from last week but these feel like I'm squatting 300kg!! Not sure what I could shift on a gym hack squat machine but I'm telling you Tom Platz would struggle to lift 200kg on mine. Very, very hard work indeed and my thighs are numb after these.

SLDL.

Working sets at 10x90kg.

Could easily lift heavier on these but concentrated on the feel and stretching out the hamstrings.

Calf Raises.

6x20x145kg.

3 sets toes in, 3 sets toes out.

Cold, wet and horrible today and not the best workout ever but I lifted what needed to be lifted and some days you just have to get your head down and grind out a result. The same workout would probably seem like a walk in the park at the height of summer but then I'd be complaining that it was way too hot....

Diet remains good but am starting to struggle to get enough clean calories. I have been very strict up till now and averaged less than one cheat meal a week this year. I've managed over 400g of protein most days and never less than 350g but have dropped the carbs a little this last week to achieve this so am maybe lacking a little energy because of this. Strength, in all but Hack Squat lol, is constantly on the increase and and looking fuller and more vascular by the week....Just have to get through this little tough phase.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thats some eating that m8 400g of clean protein!

Like you say tho pal, just have to grind it out when your not upto it, im having the exact same today, cant go weekend so need to get it in tonight. Get there and soon as I start it will be fine, its just getting there thats the prob haha.

How are you finding the hacks? For me they are the worst exercise, I just grit and go through them. I would honestly love to be able to do proper squats but I just cant get the bar behind my head, not flexible at all.


----------



## Rob68

x 2 What Dave said pal,you`ve ground it out,job done for today,rest up a bit ... Would you benefit from a cheat meal or are you not thinking along those lines yet,i know your pretty good eating clean so far,but maybe a little,ok, big blow out might do you good .

Im definately with you on the cold wet horrid weather,give me sunshine any day of the week difference is i never complain its to hot,can never be to hot in this country :thumb:

Keep going mate,doing grand so far :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Lookin good in here Mingster, and yeah the horrid cold days do make it harder to get moving...soon be spring lambs everywhere ..including on the plate...mmmm keep up the great work..diet and training looking awesome....


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Thats some eating that m8 400g of clean protein!
> 
> Like you say tho pal, just have to grind it out when your not upto it, im having the exact same today, cant go weekend so need to get it in tonight. Get there and soon as I start it will be fine, its just getting there thats the prob haha.
> 
> How are you finding the hacks? For me they are the worst exercise, I just grit and go through them. *I would honestly love to be able to do proper squats but I just cant get the bar behind my head*, not flexible at all.


do front squats then mate ???


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Tri's today. Feeling much better for some reason lol. Must be because I've got a day off work and I had a decent sleep last night.

Warm up.

Bench Press.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 8x115kg. 6x130kg.

CGBP.

10x100kg. 10x100kg.

Dips.

3x10xbodyweight +10kg added.

Flat Flyes.

12x30kg. 11x30kg. 10x30kg. All to failure.

Pushdowns.

3x12x35kg. Felt more like 65kg. My pulley system isn't the smoothest at the moment lol.

Very pleased with this workout. Another rep added with the bench. Could lift heavier but as I've said before concentrating on form and feeling the weight. I tore a pec a few years back repping with 140kg and I wasn't even straining so I like to err on the side of caution with these. When I can rep 8 slow, deliberate reps I will up the weight but there's no hurry. I've only been back benching for 3 workouts.

Replaced Skulls with CGBP as the former were playing havoc with my elbows. I don't like doing two pressing movements in the same workout but there's nothing else to work Tri's properly. I should have stuck with the close grips from the off. Getting stronger on the dips. Added 5kg this week with no loss of reps or form. Flyes at the usual and a slight rise with the Pushdowns although the pulley system is making these much tougher than they should be - not a totally bad thing.

Around 200g of protein downed so far but my appetite isn't what it usually is. Looking forward to a few cheats over the weekend to get myself back on track.


----------



## flinty90

no matter what i do mate dips just fcukin hurt my shoulders ... am i doing something wrong or is it just the exercise !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> no matter what i do mate dips just fcukin hurt my shoulders ... am i doing something wrong or is it just the exercise !!!


When I haven't done them for a bit and I start back with them they hurt my shoulders too. It seems to ease off if you stick with them. I do them with my feet out in front of me - have you seen the video of Lee Priest doing them? It will give you a good example.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> When I haven't done them for a bit and I start back with them they hurt my shoulders too. It seems to ease off if you stick with them. I do them with my feet out in front of me - have you seen the video of Lee Priest doing them? It will give you a good example.


yesh seen that vid mate,, i just dont seem to be comfortable with them, and i would love to do them !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> yesh seen that vid mate,, i just dont seem to be comfortable with them, and i would love to do them !!!


Give them a go for three or four workouts then mate. If they are still giving you grief after that then they're not for you but I find that you find your 'groove' after 2/3 weeks. They are a bit like chins insofar as you can't do many to start with but it soon comes together with a bit practice. I saw you talking about having a bits and pieces day - stick them in there on that day maybe....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Give them a go for three or four workouts then mate. If they are still giving you grief after that then they're not for you but I find that you find your 'groove' after 2/3 weeks. They are a bit like chins insofar as you can't do many to start with but it soon comes together with a bit practice. I saw you talking about having a bits and pieces day - stick them in there on that day maybe....


ok mate will crack some off tomorrow with ROBRAGE . see how i go X


----------



## Mingster

Took three ProPlus some beta alanine and creatine pre workout today - no effect whatsoever as usual lol....:no:

Stuck 5ml in the right glute earlier with no problems or pip. At least this seems to be having some effect


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Took three ProPlus some beta alanine and creatine pre workout today - no effect whatsoever as usual lol....:no:
> 
> Stuck 5ml in the right glute earlier with no problems or pip. At least this seems to be having some effect


At least something actually affects you mate..luckily its the good stuff :thumb:

I use 6 or 7 pro plus an hour before training Ming..does the trick for me and makes a good diffrence to my strength on the big lifts.. its 1 of only a couple of supplements i use :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

BigBarnBoy said:


> At least something actually affects you mate..luckily its the good stuff :thumb:
> 
> I use 6 or 7 pro plus an hour before training Ming..does the trick for me and makes a good diffrence to my strength on the big lifts.. its 1 of only a couple of supplements i use :thumbup1:


isnt pro plus just caffiens and laxative ??? do you not sh1t yourself when lifting heavy lol !!


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> At least something actually affects you mate..luckily its the good stuff :thumb:
> 
> I use 6 or 7 pro plus an hour before training Ming..does the trick for me and makes a good diffrence to my strength on the big lifts.. its 1 of only a couple of supplements i use :thumbup1:


Yeah, I thought I'd start low with the Pro Plus and work up but now I think I'll save them for when I really need a boost. Normally I can get fired up for training without any help but the lack of effect of everything has become something of a challenge to find something that actually works lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> isnt pro plus just caffiens and laxative ??? do you not sh1t yourself when lifting heavy lol !!


lol..no just straight caffiene i think mate..never made me sh1t before..although i did get close once right at the bottom of a heavy squat as my shorts ripped in half 



Mingster said:


> Yeah, I thought I'd start low with the Pro Plus and work up but now I think I'll save them for when I really need a boost. Normally I can get fired up for training without any help but the lack of effect of everything has become something of a challenge to find something that actually works lol.


Yeah certainly seems a problem for you..maybe you just dont need anything bro  Caffiene realy helps me i use it if im going heavy on a big lift night, dont bother with it otherwise. A big help after a 4.30am alarm call and a 12 hour day lol. Im sure you know the feeling when your on nights...


----------



## flinty90

No mate it contains sorbitol which is used as a laxative also bro lol.. watch ya dont sh1t ya pants lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

flinty90 said:


> No mate it contains sorbitol which is used as a laxative also bro lol.. watch ya dont sh1t ya pants lol


Just read that on the packet actually bro never bothered before..been using them for years tho with no bother..lucky me i guess it must not affect me or only a low dose in them !


----------



## Tassotti

Could do with a 'pro-plus squat' right now !

I've been playing a bit with pre-workouts lately. I don't really understand them. The feeling I get from them makes me want to go out and party, not lift weights ?!!?!?

Ming, 4 scoops hemo and 2 scoops warrior rage got me buzzing my teets off. Plus made me feel sick after lifting ?

I'm going back to nothing..Not needed. Not putting money is supp companies pockets for no reason


----------



## flinty90

BigBarnBoy said:


> Just read that on the packet actually bro never bothered before..been using them for years tho with no bother..lucky me i guess it must not affect me or only a low dose in them !


yeah mate sorbitol is a non stimulant laxative mate .. i think it just draws water into your large intestine helping you sh1t lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Tassotti said:


> Could do with a 'pro-plus squat' right now !
> 
> I've been playing a bit with pre-workouts lately. I don't really understand them. The feeling I get from them makes me want to go out and party, not lift weights ?!!?!?
> 
> Ming, 4 scoops hemo and 2 scoops warrior rage got me buzzing my teets off. Plus made me feel sick after lifting ?
> 
> I'm going back to nothing..Not needed. Not putting money is supp companies pockets for no reason


Dam right mate lol.. i train on a fcukin cup of decaff tea and an apple lol !!!


----------



## retro-mental

Nice workout ming, Didnt you say that the muscles dont know what weight you pushing ? Horses for courses i think. Push more to get stronger in that lift but to get bigger you could use the same weight with adding reps, better form slowing the movement down to make that weight seem more for a fair while

Why not more then 2 pressing movements a session ? Is this just coz there heavier weight and effect joint etc etc more ?

Wilkinsons do caffine tabs 30 50mg tabs for 99p with no laxative in them !

I still go square meal hour and a half before then a bannana and 2 caffine tabs an hour before then maybe a banana whilst lifting. Stims effect me bad though, Shaking quivering wreak after a redbull !


----------



## flinty90

fcuk stims there my worst nightmare.. and caffiene is definitely a big no no for me...


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Nice workout ming, Didnt you say that the muscles dont know what weight you pushing ? Horses for courses i think. Push more to get stronger in that lift but to get bigger you could use the same weight with adding reps, better form slowing the movement down to make that weight seem more for a fair while
> 
> Why not more then 2 pressing movements a session ? Is this just coz there heavier weight and effect joint etc etc more ?
> 
> Wilkinsons do caffine tabs 30 50mg tabs for 99p with no laxative in them !
> 
> I still go square meal hour and a half before then a bannana and 2 caffine tabs an hour before then maybe a banana whilst lifting. Stims effect me bad though, Shaking quivering wreak after a redbull !


Yes, mate, especially on the isolation exercises I'm not really bothered about the weight just how heavy it feels and how it affects my muscles.

I don't like to do two pressing movements for two reasons. One: you are hitting the same muscles twice in the same way imo. I know there are slight variations but that's all they are....slight. Two: I lose a lot of strength by the second pressing movement as I give everything to the first. I see people benching say 120kg then incline benching 110kg and I think, 'You shouldn't be able to do that straight after your bench. Either you aren't pushing your bench hard enough and are saving something for inclines, or you are having too long a rest between sets and exercises.'

I have no side effects at all from the stims:confused1: I'm going back to having a pre-workout banana lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> fcuk stims there my worst nightmare.. and caffiene is definitely a big no no for me...


You're not missing anything mate:thumbup1: Another crutch for the weak:whistling: :lol:

I took speed once, many, many years ago and it was sh1t. Much prefer hallucinogens:lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> You're not missing anything mate:thumbup1: Another crutch for the weak:whistling: :lol:
> 
> I took speed once, many, many years ago and it was sh1t. Much prefer hallucinogens:lol: :lol:


Microdots and mushrooms aint really what you would call pre workout though !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Microdots and mushrooms aint really what you would call pre workout though !!


No, but your post workout write-up is top notch entertainment:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Missus is off to the hospital to be with the 2nd youngest daughter who should be producing grandchild number three in the next few hours

Meanwhile I'm about to start a little weekend cheat feed. I've just bought a special mixed kebab, a pack of Rollo cookies, four Crunchies, some chocolate milk shake and a packet of Honey Nut Cornflakes

That should do for starters....


----------



## Guest

Ill give it you m8, you can do some eating jesus wept!

Congratulations aswell to all of you :beer:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Ill give it you m8, you can do some eating jesus wept!
> 
> Congratulations aswell to all of you :beer:


I dont eat as much as he eats in a single day in a week !


----------



## Mingster

My appetite has been poor of late. Nothing but clean food wears you down after a while lol. I may as well have a proper cheat as I'll be back to meat and fish and rice tomorrow sadly :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Any news on the daughter mate? Hope alls well with them..and you aswell :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Right. Missus is off to the hospital to be with the 2nd youngest daughter who should be producing grandchild number three in the next few hours
> 
> Meanwhile I'm about to start a little weekend cheat feed. I've just bought a special mixed kebab, a pack of Rollo cookies, four Crunchies, some chocolate milk shake and a packet of Honey Nut Cornflakes
> 
> That should do for starters....


How did it all go mate? Hope you daughter is all OK as well.

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Baby boy born two hours ago, weighing in at 9lbs 4oz. Difficult birth that was eventually down to a caesarian, but all well in the end. Back to bed now lol as have been up most of the night.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Baby boy born two hours ago, weighing in at 9lbs 4oz. Difficult birth that was eventually down to a caesarian, but all well in the end. Back to bed now lol as have been up most of the night.


Congratulations, you are a Grandad again


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Baby boy born two hours ago, weighing in at 9lbs 4oz. Difficult birth that was eventually down to a caesarian, but all well in the end. Back to bed now lol as have been up most of the night.


Congratulations buddy. :thumb:

G grab a wel deserved rest.


----------



## Mowgli

Congratulations to you and your family mate


----------



## Mingster

Cheers fellas. Getting to be a bit regular this baby lark lol. Hopefully that should be it for a while:whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Aw, lovely....congratulations grandad......big hugs...


----------



## Mingster

Three hour catch up nap this afternoon Then Back and Bi's.

Warm up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

Up to working sets at 10x80kg.

Rack Pulls.

Up to working set at 5x180kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

Up to working sets at 10x80kg.

EZ Barbell Curls.

8x55kg. 8x65kg. 8x65kg.

Dumbbell Curls.

2x6x25kg.

Pleased with this after having my sleep and eating messed up by baby stuff lol. Managed the 180kg easily and without any reaction from my dodgy back. All being well will attempt 200kg next Back workout. Strong in the Curls and all in all a good session. Didn't bother with any pre workout booster and still had plenty of energy, probably down to the vast amouts of simple carbs I've consumed during my cheat feed last night. Enjoyed it immensely but am craving some plain food now. A nice big bowl of fish and basmati rice coming up...


----------



## Tassotti

Total respect to you Mingster. Training like that after little sleep. I don't know how you do it bud. Would rep you again, but can't coz of baby reps.

Full deadlift next week maybe ?!?!


----------



## Joe1961

How's it going pal hope your ok mate. Got some catching up to do reading through these threads. Lol. You look as though you've been busy Ming.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384086,-2.519533


----------



## Rob68

Mate, brilliant news on the new arrival ,hope they both doing well :thumb:

Interesting read the last few pages lol,microdots,now they take me back :whistling:  never laughed so much in my life the first time i took one,although had earache and jaw ache for a week afterwards cos of it ,good memories :laugh:

How was the cheat meal ?,please tell me you finished the lot :thumb: dont think i could eat 4 crunchies never mind the rest of it :laugh:

Seems the rack pulls going well to,back to deadlifting in the future if you keep this up bud,great going :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Total respect to you Mingster. Training like that after little sleep. I don't know how you do it bud. Would rep you again, but can't coz of baby reps.
> 
> Full deadlift next week maybe ?!?!


It's tempting Tass, I can tell you. I think I'll just stick to the pulls for a little while yet, but if things go well I will definitely have to try the full lift at some point. I can pick 100kg up no bother and press it so I'm hoping if I stick to reps on the deads I'll be okay, rather than trying any silly ego lifts.



Joe1961 said:


> How's it going pal hope your ok mate. Got some catching up to do reading through these threads. Lol. You look as though you've been busy Ming.
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384086,-2.519533


Good to hear from you Joe. I hope things are good with you mate:thumbup1:



Rob68 said:


> Mate, brilliant news on the new arrival ,hope they both doing well :thumb:
> 
> Interesting read the last few pages lol,microdots,now they take me back :whistling:  never laughed so much in my life the first time i took one,although had earache and jaw ache for a week afterwards cos of it ,good memories :laugh:
> 
> How was the cheat meal ?,please tell me you finished the lot :thumb: dont think i could eat 4 crunchies never mind the rest of it :laugh:
> 
> Seems the rack pulls going well to,back to deadlifting in the future if you keep this up bud,great going :thumb:


Yeah mate, I've got a few funny memories from my misspent youth lol.

I enjoyed the cheat meal although I've still got two Crunchies and a few Crunchy Nut Cornflakes left I was ready for some high carb munchie food and it certainly went down well. Back to the good stuff now though.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Glad everythings going well mate made up for ya :thumbup1:

Stick with them rack pulls for a while if it was me mate, i think they are a great addition, especially for you as you have a good reason to stay away from full deadlifting at the min. I used to really enjoy rack pulls but havent done them in ages. Our gym replaced the power rack and the stays are slightly diffrent, only small diffrences but its enough to be just at the wrong start point below the kneecap for me and makes it a kind of awkward start. Your making me want to do them again though lol.

Oh yeah and i fcuking love crunchy nut cornflakes..could easily eat whole box with full fat proper milk :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Felt like crap for some reason today and have developed a tight muscle just under my left shoulder which clunks every time I do a backward rotation of that arm. Having said that, I'll be giving the gym a miss for the next two days due to a heavy work schedule, so dragged myself into the gym this afternoon for a spot of Shoulders.

Due to the previously mentioned issues I kept the weights a little lighter than normal and dropped the volume slightly.

Arnold Press.

10x17.5kg. 10x27.5kg. 10x37.5kg.

Upright Row.

10x55kg. 10x55kg.

Rear Delt Row.

15x75kg. 15x75kg.

Rear Delt Flyes.

15x22.5kg. 15x22.5kg.

Side Lateral.

12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.

Top set of Presses was reasonably easy so will try upping the weight next time. The issue with these isn't pressing the weight, it's cleaning the bells up to the starting position. but I'll be giving it a go rest assured.

Uprights aggravated my shoulder so stayed light, but everything else was ok so ploughed on staying at two sets instead of three as I was feeling crap. All in all a decent session, especially after a two hour post workout nap. Feeling a bit better now and up for some beef and potato's.


----------



## Joe1961

Ok mate with out me reading 200 pages or more of your journal, fill me in breifly with how things going, are you injury free? have you got your test levels sorted and are you on the juice now? What the training plan? hows your love life and congratulations on being a grandad

Joe


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Ok mate with out me reading 200 pages or more of your journal, fill me in breifly with how things going, are you injury free? have you got your test levels sorted and are you on the juice now? What the training plan? hows your love life and congratulations on being a grandad
> 
> Joe


LOL. I'm never injury free, mate, but not doing badly. I'm on Nebido injections for my trt and started my first cycle in years at New Year. Got about 3 weeks left then will becoming off for a few weeks then repeating pretty much 9 weeks on 4/5 weeks off for the rest of year. Training going well in the main, strength going up, fat coming down. Got my home gym up and running - there's pics somewhere in here lol - have a power rack, leg press/hack squat machine, Olympic bars and plenty of plates. Life is fine, love life is fine, work is work, all the usual really. Looking to get into the shape this summer that I wanted for last summer before all the problems reared their head. Alls well, can't grumble.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'm never injury free, mate, but not doing badly. I'm on Nebido injections for my trt and started my first cycle in years at New Year. Got about 3 weeks left then will becoming off for a few weeks then repeating pretty much 9 weeks on 4/5 weeks off for the rest of year. Training going well in the main, strength going up, fat coming down. Got my home gym up and running - there's pics somewhere in here lol - have a power rack, leg press/hack squat machine, Olympic bars and plenty of plates. Life is fine, love life is fine, work is work, all the usual really. Looking to get into the shape this summer that I wanted for last summer before all the problems reared their head. Alls well, can't grumble.


Sounds good mate, glad to hear things are running smooth for ya, hope they stay that way Ming.

Joe


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Felt like crap for some reason today and have developed a tight muscle just under my left shoulder which clunks every time I do a backward rotation of that arm. Having said that, I'll be giving the gym a miss for the next two days due to a heavy work schedule, so dragged myself into the gym this afternoon for a spot of Shoulders.
> 
> Due to the previously mentioned issues I kept the weights a little lighter than normal and dropped the volume slightly.
> 
> Arnold Press.
> 
> 10x17.5kg. 10x27.5kg. 10x37.5kg.
> 
> Upright Row.
> 
> 10x55kg. 10x55kg.
> 
> Rear Delt Row.
> 
> 15x75kg. 15x75kg.
> 
> Rear Delt Flyes.
> 
> 15x22.5kg. 15x22.5kg.
> 
> Side Lateral.
> 
> 12x17.5kg. 12x17.5kg.
> 
> Top set of Presses was reasonably easy so will try upping the weight next time. The issue with these isn't pressing the weight, it's cleaning the bells up to the starting position. but I'll be giving it a go rest assured.
> 
> Uprights aggravated my shoulder so stayed light, but everything else was ok so ploughed on staying at two sets instead of three as I was feeling crap. All in all a decent session, especially after a two hour post workout nap. Feeling a bit better now and up for some beef and potato's.


So was it the workout or the nap that made you feel better, im guessing the nap lol still a decent workout though as usual,keep plugging away mucka,sure you will reap the rewards come summer :thumb:

Joe,Ming forgot to mention his secret piece of equipment to his success so far in his new home gym,kept it quiet from us lot to ,till he took a pic of the gym and it rolled into shot :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Oh yes, that's right Joe. I like to do one legged squats whilst balanced on a Swiss ball in a funny hat....:no:

Rob, I'll be popping round to see you later....MwaaaaHaHaHaHaHaHHaaa:nono: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

There's some talk of raves and illicit substance taking on other journals at the moment lol:whistling: so I thought I'd post this up....A quiet buch of folk having a great musical time in my youth, whilst not under the influence of anything....well, hardly anything.... :innocent:


----------



## DiggyV

that brings back memories. interesting video - a very young Lemmy . They must be stoned as they are paying no attention to that poor young lady who seems to have lost her top, and no one is helping her! :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Oh yes, that's right Joe. I like to do one legged squats whilst balanced on a Swiss ball in a funny hat....:no:
> 
> Rob, I'll be popping round to see you later....MwaaaaHaHaHaHaHaHHaaa:nono: :lol: :lol:


Hiya mate,pal,buddy,allround good geezer :innocent: 



Mingster said:


> There's some talk of raves and illicit substance taking on other journals at the moment lol:whistling: so I thought I'd post this up....A quiet buch of folk having a great musical time in my youth, whilst not under the influence of anything....well, hardly anything.... :innocent:


Haha,Funny how we think we were the first to ever do out like that,yet the generations before my youth were doing it and have the t-shirt to :thumb: Hawkwind,although dont know much of there music,i always associate them with mind altering drugs lol them n Zappa



DiggyV said:


> that brings back memories. interesting video - a very young Lemmy . They must be stoned as they are paying no attention to that poor young lady who seems to have lost her top, and no one is helping her! :lol:


Ok bit of ignorance here,was lemmy in Hawkwind ?


----------



## Mingster

Lemmy was indeed in Hawkwind. Joined in 72/3 hoping to be a guitarist but the bass player didn't turn up so, rather than not get the job, Lemmy pretended he could play bass. He learned as he played so to speak hence his unique playing style. The last track Lemmy wrote for Hawkwind was a little ditty called Motorhead.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Lemmy was indeed in Hawkwind. Joined in 72/3 hoping to be a guitarist but the bass player didn't turn up so, rather than not get the job, Lemmy pretended he could play bass. He learned as he played so to speak hence his unique playing style. The last track Lemmy wrote for Hawkwind was a little ditty called Motorhead.


Indeed - I was going to say Ian Kilminster, but figured no one would know who he was  . Apparently Motorhead was slang for someone on speed.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Lemmy was indeed in Hawkwind. Joined in 72/3 hoping to be a guitarist but the bass player didn't turn up so, rather than not get the job, Lemmy pretended he could play bass. He learned as he played so to speak hence his unique playing style. The last track Lemmy wrote for Hawkwind was a little ditty called Motorhead.


Ah right ,never heard that before,interesting to know,guessing he already had Motorhead in mind as a new band,sounds like he did anyway



DiggyV said:


> Indeed - I was going to say Ian Kilminster, but figured no one would know who he was  . Apparently Motorhead was slang for someone on speed.


Never heard that either Diggs about the meaning of it


----------



## Mingster

Here's Lemmy singing on Silver Machine. The rest of the band never forgave him for getting the vocal on what turned out to be their biggest commercial success lol....


----------



## retro-mental

Aint hawkwind still playing but there not any of the original line up or maybe 1 of them !!!

The old man went to a few festivals with hawkwind there. I am sure he was probably tripping out most of the time too !!

Zappa was trippy to rob but more mothers of invention era


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Aint hawkwind still playing but there not any of the original line up or maybe 1 of them !!!
> 
> The old man went to a few festivals with hawkwind there. I am sure he was probably tripping out most of the time too !!
> 
> Zappa was trippy to rob but more mothers of invention era


Yes mate, they're still going. They used to change line-ups every 6 months or so and people have left and come back then left again throughout their history. Dave Brock is the one constant member. I've seen them lots and lots of times, first time being 1977 I think, but not recently. May have to keep my eyes open for a future tour....


----------



## Mingster

Been a little quiet over the past couple of days. Have had a heavy work schedule and some bad news. Our best friend has been ill with cancer for some time now and took a turn for the worse on Wednesday. Probably has a day or two left, poor lass. She's only 47. Very sad.

Will be trying a leg workout this afternoon, and have a visit planned for the commercial gym tomorrow to train Back and Bi's with a pal.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Been a little quiet over the past couple of days. Have had a heavy work schedule and some bad news. Our best friend has been ill with cancer for some time now and took a turn for the worse on Wednesday. Probably has a day or two left, poor lass. She's only 47. Very sad.
> 
> Will be trying a leg workout this afternoon, and have a visit planned for the commercial gym tomorrow to train Back and Bi's with a pal.


Aw mate, sorry to hear the bad news about your friend,thats no age at all,heart goes out to all that are close to her,you n your missus included 

Hope you have a good leg session later,might inspire me for mine,which will be tomorrow morning,as not training today,got some stuff to finish off ,you got rid of the muscle pull from the other day around the shoulder?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Aw mate, sorry to hear the bad news about your friend,thats no age at all,heart goes out to all that are close to her,you n your missus included
> 
> Hope you have a good leg session later,might inspire me for mine,which will be tomorrow morning,as not training today,got some stuff to finish off ,you got rid of the muscle pull from the other day around the shoulder?


Yes mate, shoulder is fine now. It's the knees that are giving me grief at the minute lol. Will be having a medicinal imput of supps shortly and planning a relatively light leg session today. Need to keep my strength levels high to pulverise my mate whom I'm training with tomorrow. I suspect he may bring along a mate or two for 'support' so they will all be entering into a whole world of hurt I can assure you


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Been a little quiet over the past couple of days. Have had a heavy work schedule and some bad news. Our best friend has been ill with cancer for some time now and took a turn for the worse on Wednesday. Probably has a day or two left, poor lass. She's only 47. Very sad.
> 
> Will be trying a leg workout this afternoon, and have a visit planned for the commercial gym tomorrow to train Back and Bi's with a pal.


Sad news , 47 is no age , and just confirms the fragility of life....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Sad news , 47 is no age , and just confirms the fragility of life....


Very true, mate. It's a difficult thing to get your head round tbh....


----------



## Mingster

Leg workout.

Slightly different today. Heart not really in it for a big, heavy blast so went for the purifying release of sweet, blessed pain....

Leg Press.

1 set x100 reps.

Calf Raises.

1 set x100 reps.

Hack Squat.

1 set x50 reps.

All done rest/pause till target reached.

Did intend to do 50 reps of Lunges too, but after the Hacks wisely realised that this would not be possible.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Leg workout.
> 
> Slightly different today. Heart not really in it for a big, heavy blast so went for the purifying release of sweet, blessed pain....
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 1 set x100 reps.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 1 set x100 reps.
> 
> Hack Squat.
> 
> 1 set x50 reps.
> 
> All done rest/pause till target reached.
> 
> Did intend to do 50 reps of Lunges too, but after the Hacks wisely realised that this would not be possible.


That's going to sting tomorrow!


----------



## Mingster

Ginger Ben said:


> That's going to sting tomorrow!


LOL. Probably will, but it's a lot easier on my ancient joints than going heavy every session. It also takes you into a different place mentally with your training, as well as the usual 'shock your body' kind of stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> LOL. Probably will, but it's a lot easier on my ancient joints than going heavy every session. It also takes you into a different place mentally with your training, as well as the usual 'shock your body' kind of stuff.


Haha I think you're being a little self depreciating there Ming, I'm sure you're up to the task, what with all the titanium knees, hips etc 

That's true though, a very high rep leg session is most peoples idea of hell so takes some grapes to sit there and think, I'm going to take myself to hell and back today, just for a change! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Yeah, you've got to be in the mood for it to work....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Yeah, you've got to be in the mood for it to work....


I may give it a go......one day......

To be honest I'm still limping and walking on my toes from Tuesday leg session, they seem to take ages to stop hurting


----------



## Mingster

Ginger Ben said:


> I may give it a go......one day......
> 
> To be honest I'm still limping and walking on my toes from Tuesday leg session, they seem to take ages to stop hurting


TBF I've got a mate coming to the gym for a back session tomorrow and I want to crush him with some heavy rack pulls Normally my legs are numb for days after a leg workout so I thought I would deal with pain better than numbness tomorrow as I use a lot of leg drive in my pulls.

Since I injured my back and had to stop squatting I've found it difficult to find a leg workout I'm happy with to be honest....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> TBF I've got a mate coming to the gym for a back session tomorrow and I want to crush him with some heavy rack pulls Normally my legs are numb for days after a leg workout so I thought I would deal with pain better than numbness tomorrow as I use a lot of leg drive in my pulls.
> 
> Since I injured my back and had to stop squatting I've found it difficult to find a leg workout I'm happy with to be honest....


Yeah it can be hard without at least a variation of the squat. My normal season tends to be leg press, SLDL, squats, something for calves and that's about it. Ive been working on getting my squat form correct as it was well out so took it back to baby weights and am rebuilding. I do press first to hammer them that way the squats even at light weights are still effective.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Ay up brother hope alls well..just having a catch up..been stowed out with work the last 2 days.

Glad to see the injury sorted itself..and hope the knees hold up ok mate 

Sorry to hear bout your friend..like said before i hope your lady and you are both ok. Its awful hearing of people that young..i have 1st hand experience of it, poor lady.

On the other side mate..well done for that leg session, it takes some nuts to put yourself through that. Me and my mate used to finish legs with 2 sets of 57's on the leg press. 15 reps, hold at the top, 12 reps, hold at the top, and through 10, 8, 6, 4, 2. After that the head was spinning that much lads were either laid on the floor, collapsed on the stairs out the gym as there legs wouldnt carry them up, or in the toilets spewing up :lol:

Hope tomorrows session goes well mate, show them whos boss :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Forgot to mention....A letter arrived from the endo today bringing my next appointment forward from early April to the 6th March. Obviously this throws my cycle all to pot. Last shot was last Friday as today was to be my jab day so no jab for me and it will give me nearly 4 weeks clear since my last shot come appointment day. Cutting it a bit fine but needs must I suppose....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, shoulder is fine now. It's the knees that are giving me grief at the minute lol. Will be having a medicinal imput of supps shortly and planning a relatively light leg session today. *Need to keep my strength levels high to pulverise my mate whom I'm training with tomorrow. I suspect he may bring along a mate or two for 'support' so they will all be entering into a whole world of hurt I can assure you*


For such a shy retiring bloke,you certainly have an evil streak mate :lol: :lol:



Mingster said:


> Forgot to mention....A letter arrived from the endo today bringing my next appointment forward from early April to the 6th March. Obviously this throws my cycle all to pot. Last shot was last Friday as today was to be my jab day so no jab for me and it will give me nearly 4 weeks clear since my last shot come appointment day. Cutting it a bit fine but needs must I suppose....


Hope this does`nt cause you any problems


----------



## Mingster

Back and Bi's in the commercial gym today. My mate turned up and gave a tremendous performance, strong and looking in as good a shape as I've seen him in years. He's only two months younger than me but looks about 35 - the [email protected] has been on growth since he was 12 or something He's only stumpy though, so I've got a good 20kg on him lol. Weighed in at a bacon sandwich under 110kg and feeling strong.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x50kg. 10x70kg. 10x90kg. 10x110kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x140kg. 5x160kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg.

Thought fcuk it, lets do this thing, dropped the bar off the rack and....

1x200kg deadlift!!!!!!!!!! First full daedlift in 4 years since injury. 200kg Just sayin' :beer:

Low Pulley Rows.

10x100kg. 10x120kg. 10x140kg.

Dumbbell Curls.

10x20kg. 10x22kg. 10x24kg.

Seated Dumbbell Curls.

3x10x15kg.

Very, very pleased with this. And getting the deadlift was a huge weight off my back if you pardon the pun. I felt a slight pull to the right side of my lower back during the lift, and I have necked a good amount of anti-inflammatories since, but I was in the zone today and it was now or never. I think it was as much a psychological challenge as anything, and to come through it unscathed (I hope) following my injury is very, very satisfying indeed. Having said that, I'm not going to push my luck and will be consolidating over the coming weeks in readiness to go again whenever I get back on cycle.

My mate did very well and, although he was lagging a bit on the Rack Pulls, he pretty much matched me on most other lifts. He's a strong little bugger, and a very knowledgeable chap, and we had a good talk on various aspects of lifting afterwards. Goes to show that you can't do everything in isolation, even though I still prefer the singular approach to training overall.

All in all a top workout, some decent weights shifted, and a bit of bicep pump stuff at the end. I think I may be a little sore tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Wow Ming. You don't mess about. 200K boom !


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Tass. Just had it in me today. Walking around now feeling great and anxious all at the same time as I'm half expecting to wake up tomorrow with my back in bits lol.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Back and Bi's in the commercial gym today. My mate turned up and gave a tremendous performance, strong and looking in as good a shape as I've seen him in years. He's only two months younger than me but looks about 35 - the [email protected] has been on growth since he was 12 or something He's only stumpy though, so I've got a good 20kg on him lol. Weighed in at a bacon sandwich under 110kg and feeling strong.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 10x50kg. 10x70kg. 10x90kg. 10x110kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 5x120kg. 5x140kg. 5x160kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg.
> 
> Thought fcuk it, lets do this thing, dropped the bar off the rack and....
> 
> 1x200kg deadlift!!!!!!!!!! First full daedlift in 4 years since injury. 200kg Just sayin' :beer:
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 10x100kg. 10x120kg. 10x140kg.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls.
> 
> 10x20kg. 10x22kg. 10x24kg.
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Curls.
> 
> 3x10x15kg.
> 
> Very, very pleased with this. And getting the deadlift was a huge weight off my back if you pardon the pun. I felt a slight pull to the right side of my lower back during the lift, and I have necked a good amount of anti-inflammatories since, but I was in the zone today and it was now or never. I think it was as much a psychological challenge as anything, and to come through it unscathed (I hope) following my injury is very, very satisfying indeed. Having said that, I'm not going to push my luck and will be consolidating over the coming weeks in readiness to go again whenever I get back on cycle.
> 
> My mate did very well and, although he was lagging a bit on the Rack Pulls, he pretty much matched me on most other lifts. He's a strong little bugger, and a very knowledgeable chap, and we had a good talk on various aspects of lifting afterwards. Goes to show that you can't do everything in isolation, even though I still prefer the singular approach to training overall.
> 
> All in all a top workout, some decent weights shifted, and a bit of bicep pump stuff at the end. I think I may be a little sore tomorrow.


 :rockon: :thumb :Awesome deadlift Ming..... four enjoys worth....hahaha :laugh: great going ya wee monkey....x


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Tass. Just had it in me today. Walking around now feeling great and anxious all at the same time as I'm half expecting to wake up tomorrow with my back in bits lol.


GET IN THERE !!!! 200kg Dead  Nice one mate ,well chuffed for you :thumb: You should feel great aswell after not deadlifting for a good few years,forget the anxious nonsense for today,worry about that tomorrow if it happens.... Briiliant pal :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers, mate.

Well, the old back isn't too bad this morning. Still got something not right down the right hand side, feels like some sciatica. Will keep popping the anti-inflamms and try to avoid aggravating it for a bit and see how things go. Hoping to get a Chest and Tri's session in this afternoon but have a few jobs to get sorted first so nothing definite at the minute.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers, mate.
> 
> Well, the old back isn't too bad this morning. Still got something not right down the right hand side, feels like some sciatica. Will keep popping the anti-inflamms and try to avoid aggravating it for a bit and see how things go. Hoping to get a Chest and Tri's session in this afternoon but have a few jobs to get sorted first so nothing definite at the minute.


Good to hear no probs related to yesterdays show of VIKING POWER


----------



## Mingster

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Tri's today.

A little bit battle weary following the major back session yesterday but will not be getting to the gym for the next few days so had to go today and defy the years lol....

Bench Press.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 8x120kg. 3x140kg.

CGBP.

8x110kg. 7x110kg.

Dips.

2x15 with 10kg added weight.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x30kg.

Pushdowns.

2x12x35kg.

As I said, a little tired today, and a few aches and pains and creaking joints. Still managed to add a little weight to the bench. Could have squeezed a couple more reps out of last set but stuck to good form. Can't add more weight to the dips till I get a chain or something as there's no more room in my belt for plates - fat git lol - so increased reps. All in all a good session. Not expecting to add a lot of poundage in the coming month or so now I'm off cycle, but will be looking to maintain muscle and drop a little fat hopefully. Even at my age - lol - I've learned a lot over this last 6/7 weeks and will be putting that knowledge into practice very shortly.


----------



## Tassotti

You're a strong old Emperor Merciless


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> You're a strong old Emperor Merciless


Ah Tass, if only I were 10 years younger I'd be on Sugdens and turning up to shows with you and Ewen....


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Ah Tass, if only I were 10 years younger I'd be on Sugdens and turning up to shows with you and Ewen....


Come and do a novice show. You're still stronger than me. You'd do well


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Come and do a novice show. You're still stronger than me. You'd do well


I'd injure myself mate. To do strongman you need to work yourself up into a berserker rage where you can exceed your normal capabilities lol. I'll break if I did that now:sad: I still push myself a little too hard for this bodybuilding lark tbf - hence yesterdays deadlift


----------



## retro-mental

Ming you would out lift most !!

Glad to hear the back was ok for deads, Any pain now ? If you have get on you pull up bar and do some hanging to open the back up and some mckenzie presses, You will be right as rain i am sure


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming you would out lift most !!
> 
> Glad to hear the back was ok for deads, Any pain now ? If you have get on you pull up bar and do some hanging to open the back up and some mckenzie presses, You will be right as rain i am sure


Cheers Retro. Yes, the back is spot on at the minute, fingers crossed. Just took some anti-inflamms for two days and upped my normal physio and all seems ok. Am taking a three day break as I had three big sessions over the weekend and my body was crying out for a rest so I am listening to it. I'll be raring to go by Thursday.

I'm off cycle now so will be looking to consolidate where I'm at for the next 3/4 weeks then hit it hard again and try to get to the next level. I should be concentrating on building cosmetic muscle really, but I really struggle to shake free from my strength training roots no matter how old I'm getting lol. I keep thinking that I must err on the side of caution, then have a daft day when I try to lift far too much:whistling: :lol:

It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks....


----------



## Mingster

Got a another letter from the hospital today. The appointment they brought forward has now been cancelled and put back to it's original date:cursing: Whoopy-do. So I've come off my cycle as the appointment was brought forward and now they've put it back again so I needn't have bothered. They're taking the p1ss:no:

Good job I decided to run a short burst of orals.... :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Shoulders today.

Arnold Press.

4 sets up to 10x40kg.

Upright Rows.

2 working sets at 10x65kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

2 working sets at 10x85kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x12x20kg.

Side Laterals.

2x12x17.5kg.

Recent PB for reps on the Arnold Presses. Managed to heave up the 40's on my lonesome which probably knocked a couple of reps at least off the total as well so very pleased with these. Everything else either slightly more or staying the same so all in all a productive session. Was raring to go yesterday but stuck to my guns and had the full three days off for recovery and will train now, hopefully for three days out of four. Loosening the diet slightly as I have been feeling tired lately so upping the carbs a little and slightly reducing the protein whilst on cruise mode.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> Got a another letter from the hospital today. The appointment they brought forward has now been cancelled and put back to it's original date:cursing: Whoopy-do. So I've come off my cycle as the appointment was brought forward and now they've put it back again so I needn't have bothered. They're taking the p1ss:no:
> 
> Good job I decided to run a short burst of orals.... :whistling:


Bloody hell mate that's a bit of a downer, mate. I'm sure they will sort it all out soon pal. if they don't we,ll all go down, storm the gaff and start our "more test for Ming" protest lol

Joe

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384214,-2.520375


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Bloody hell mate that's a bit of a downer, mate. I'm sure they will sort it all out soon pal. if they don't we,ll all go down, storm the gaff and start our "more test for Ming" protest lol
> 
> Joe
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384214,-2.520375


LOL. Got plenty of test, mate. Just can't use any of it at the moment. I've never been known for my patience.


----------



## TELBOR

All seems above board in here 

Thanks for the VM mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Leg workout today.

Leg Press.

5 sets x40 reps.

SLDL.

10x10.

Calf Raises.

6x20.

Another high volume leg day today. Will be sticking with the high volume stuff during my cruise then build up to some heavy low rep stuff towards the mid point of my next blast. I'm finding the volume is working well atm and am enjoying it in a twisted, sicko sort of way lol. No Hack Squats today as I've been having a little knee trouble of late but will be re-introducing them asap.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hows the legs today after that high rep mashing fella?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hows the legs today after that high rep mashing fella?


Not too bad considering. A bit of an ache in the ham and calf regions and a 'sharp' - for want of a better word - ache in the quads. It's a different feeling to what I normally get from heavier leg work. Then, I get a dull, deep sort of ache. Today I have a cleaner, more precise type of pain. All good though, and it seems to be working


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Leg workout today.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 5 sets x40 reps.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 10x10.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 6x20.
> 
> Another high volume leg day today. Will be sticking with the high volume stuff during my cruise then build up to some heavy low rep stuff towards the mid point of my next blast. I'm finding the volume is working well atm and am enjoying it in a twisted, sicko sort of way lol. No Hack Squats today as I've been having a little knee trouble of late but will be re-introducing them asap.


Nice session Ming plenty of repping going down


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Nice session Ming plenty of repping going down


Yes mate. But just for legs and only whilst I'm off cycle. Everything else is still pretty much 10 reps or less. It's much too difficult to concentrate for the length of time it takes to do high reps lol. My mind starts to wander.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Not too bad considering. A bit of an ache in the ham and calf regions and a 'sharp' - for want of a better word - ache in the quads. It's a different feeling to what I normally get from heavier leg work. Then, I get a dull, deep sort of ache. Today I have a cleaner, more precise type of pain. All good though, and it seems to be working


My legs certainly arent my top bodypart by any means mate, but when I train them with reps like how you did then I get a diffrent pain aswell and theres alot more shape and they always feel fuller and harder.

Legs must respond alot diffrently in difrent people. Mine are strong but find it very hard to grow them, always have done :no:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> My legs certainly arent my top bodypart by any means mate, but when I train them with reps like how you did then I get a diffrent pain aswell and theres alot more shape and they always feel fuller and harder.
> 
> Legs must respond alot diffrently in difrent people. Mine are strong but find it very hard to grow them, always have done :no:


Unfortunately my legs also seem to be responding to the high rep stuff lol. I built really big legs from all those years of strength training but lost a lot of mass following my back injury. I was hoping muscle memory would do the business and, given, time it probably will. It just seems that the high rep stuff is speeding up the process so will stick to this for a few more weeks then up the poundage for the next cycle and see how it goes.


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Tri's.

Bench.

10x60kg. 10x80kg. 10x100kg. 8x120kg. 4x140kg.

CGBP.

10x110kg. 8x110kg.

Weighted Dips.

2x10x15kg added.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Pushdowns.

2x12x37.5kg.

Steady away. Will be switching to partials on the bench from next week, following a dumbbell workout in the commercial gym next weekend. Managed to add 5kg to the dips.The flyes seemed much easier this week and the pushdowns much harder due to some malfunction with my cable system. Bloody thing kept sticking so will be dismantling and re-assembling tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

What's the reason for the partials Ming ?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> What's the reason for the partials Ming ?


Well, I don't think I'm going to get massively stronger off cycle as I'm reducing my calories and protein so that I can blast it again in a few weeks. If I do a few partials on bench I'm hoping it will set me up for stronger connective tissue and some more poundage come the next blast. I've never been a big bench fanatic but I'm getting quite into them at present and need to be careful I don't get too carried away lol.


----------



## Mingster

Didn't feel at all like training today but we can't always do what we want so it was into the home gym for me for a Back and Bi's workout.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

10x40kg. 10x60kg. 10x70kg. 10x70kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

10x80kg. 10x80kg. 10x80kg.

EZ Curls.

8x55kg. 8x65kg. 8x65kg.

Dumbbell Curls.

6x26kg. 6x26kg.

Seated DB Curls.

1x17.5 to failure....around the 15 rep mark.

Good results I reckon. Although I fixed my pulley system, the weights are well down on what I can manage on a commercial machine. My system seems to add 20/30kg in friction lol, but the weight doesn't matter, it's the stress placed on my muscles that counts. The Rack Pulls were much easier than last week and every session that goes by without an injury adds to my confidence. A nice bit of bicep work to finish - and I haven't completely given up on the ambition of 20 inch guns just yet - and the job was a good'un. Glad I trained now as it leaves tomorrow free to do a few heavy jobs for my father.

Better take some diclofenac tonight lol.


----------



## Rob68

Alls going well in here as expected mate,was you not tempted to do a normal deadlift again after doing it the other week or you still reluctant to do them? although the amount of weight and reps on the rack pulls is plenty going for someone who suffers with his back....in fact its fcuking ridiculous what you lift mate :no: :lol:

Good going as always pal,be good to see what happens on your next blast now you have the first one out the way... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Alls going well in here as expected mate,was you not tempted to do a normal deadlift again after doing it the other week or you still reluctant to do them? although the amount of weight and reps on the rack pulls is plenty going for someone who suffers with his back....in fact its fcuking ridiculous what you lift mate :no: :lol:
> 
> Good going as always pal,be good to see what happens on your next blast now you have the first one out the way... :thumb:


Not planning on any more deadlifting at present, mate. Just did it to get the monkey off my back so to speak. Will get the Rack Pulls built up a bit higher before trying again I think. Trained on a lot less food than usual today for a variety of reasons. Didn't notice any ill-effects to be honest. Bodes well for a summer cut lol....


----------



## Replicator

AllRight big fella , just popped in to say hi and hope to be back to nornal soon


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> AllRight big fella , just popped in to say hi and hope to be back to nornal soon


Good to hear from you mate. Looking forward to you pitching in again:thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice weight on those rack pulls mate impressive! Spurred me on abit actually I might have a go at them again myself I used to love them cept for the rack bar setting just being bout an inch too low to start and meaning I usualy dragged most of my kneecap off each rep I went heavy :lol: :lol:

And the arm measurements hmmm mine have grown well recently..i wonder what they are now..


----------



## Mingster

My kneecaps are red raw will the racks pulls lol. Makes a change from the skinned shins on full deads.


----------



## Rob68

Am i sensing a north east gun show-off between you to? :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> My kneecaps are red raw will the racks pulls lol. Makes a change from the skinned shins on full deads.


Buy a trap bar mingfor the deads and you wont have that bother anymore + becuase your hands are at your sides its easier to shrug teh traps for the lifts and there is alos the point that becuae your hads are by your sides you will manage to lift more because the balance is just that wee bit better.

I remember the days when as you say you get them scared shins wi the bar ........well to get more pain out of it we used to wrap barbed wire round teh bar so that it tore ye up a treat ...........blood every where LOL ..........Im jokin just incase some [email protected] thinks Im serious.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Am i sensing a north east gun show-off between you to? :thumb:


No you're not :lol: :lol:



Replicator said:


> Buy a trap bar mingfor the deads and you wont have that bother anymore + becuase your hands are at your sides its easier to shrug teh traps for the lifts and there is alos the point that becuae your hads are by your sides you will manage to lift more because the balance is just that wee bit better.
> 
> I remember the days when as you say you get them scared shins wi the bar ........well to get more pain out of it we used to wrap barbed wire round teh bar so that it tore ye up a treat ...........blood every where LOL ..........Im jokin just incase some [email protected] thinks Im serious.


Good idea mate. I'll keep my eyes open

We always used broken glass glued onto the bar, found it worked a treat


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No you're not :lol: :lol:


Are you sure you havent got a pair of slippers? :whistling: .......................................................................................................................... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Are you sure you havent got a pair of slippers? :whistling: .......................................................................................................................... :lol:


Positive:cursing: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Positive:cursing: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Shoulder session today and, for the first time in a long, long while, a really poor workout.

Not sure why exactly but have felt run down and lethargic all week. My appetite has been really poor which is unusual for me and my sleep pattens have been crap. I'm off cycle and my trt jab is due next week so I reckon my levels have probably dropped off the scale. Will be seeing the endo in two weeks time and will be trying to get the time between jabs reduced. There's quite a few people suggesting the effective time of the jabs is more like 6-8 weeks rather than 12 so we'll see what she says. Normally this wouldn't matter much with me adding extra test to the mix but it just so happens that, because of a switch in my appointment dates, the cycles have both tapered off at the same time. I've managed to arrange my next trt jab for next friday - 2 weeks early.

Anyway I did some Arnold Presses but struggled at 40kg which bugged me as I managed 10 easy reps with this weight last week. Couldn't do Upright Rows as my left shoulder is giving me a bit of grief, and finished off with some half-assed laterals.

Off to see Rammstein in concert tonight so hopefully that will snap me out of it.


----------



## Rob68

Get yourself to KFC then to your gig mate, forget about the workout ,aint that often you have a bad one like you say .

Never heard of who your going to see,but hope you have a good time :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Have Fun Emperor


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Shoulder session today and, for the first time in a long, long while, a really poor workout.
> 
> Not sure why exactly but have felt run down and lethargic all week. My appetite has been really poor which is unusual for me and my sleep pattens have been crap. I'm off cycle and my trt jab is due next week so I reckon my levels have probably dropped off the scale. Will be seeing the endo in two weeks time and will be trying to get the time between jabs reduced. There's quite a few people suggesting the effective time of the jabs is more like 6-8 weeks rather than 12 so we'll see what she says. Normally this wouldn't matter much with me adding extra test to the mix but it just so happens that, because of a switch in my appointment dates, the cycles have both tapered off at the same time. I've managed to arrange my next trt jab for next friday - 2 weeks early.
> 
> Anyway I did some Arnold Presses but struggled at 40kg which bugged me as I managed 10 easy reps with this weight last week. Couldn't do Upright Rows as my left shoulder is giving me a bit of grief, and finished off with some half-assed laterals.
> 
> Off to see Rammstein in concert tonight so hopefully that will snap me out of it.


Careful you're not in the firing line at a Rammstein gig, they used to involve a lot of fire!  I saw them on the Mutter tour in London. Just brilliant - very odd though with an English crowd singing along in German. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Here you go folks, not from last night as I don't have the video quality lol, but was one of the first song they played Lots of pyrotechnics still Digs and much more besides. Deathstars were the support and were good too. Had a great time and cheered myself up no end.

As a critic once said 'Music to invade Poland to.'


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Here you go folks, not from last night as I don't have the video quality lol, but was one of the first song they played Lots of pyrotechnics still Digs and much more besides. Deathstars were the support and were good too. Had a great time and cheered myself up no end.
> 
> As a critic once said 'Music to invade Poland to.'


stonking track that one Ming!

In fact when my wife takes the kids to school, they get to choose on alternate days what they listen to, and for about 3 months my son chose that one(Feuer Frei), Mein Hertz Brendt or Adios. It used to wind up my wife and daughter no end - but as he said thems the rules! 

At the beginning of xXx with Vin Diesel, this is the track used, with Rammstein making a brief appearance and Till wearing his flamethrower hat.

great band, bloody nutters, but great band. very jealous mate.


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Mein Hertz is my favourite. They were well over the top last night mate, with Till in top form. It's supposed to be their farewell tour so if true that will be a miss, but they certainly went out with a bang. I was still brushing debris from the explosions off my head this morning:lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> LOL. Mein Hertz is my favourite. They were well over the top last night mate, with Till in top form. It's supposed to be their farewell tour so if true that will be a miss, but they certainly went out with a bang. I was still brushing debris from the explosions off my head this morning:lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 76692


Sad - just looking to see if I can get to one of their gigs now mate! 

Mercedes use the 'orchestral' part of Mein Hertz in one of their advertising campaigns - the one with the car on the beach from about 6-7 years ago


----------



## Mingster

Another high rep/volume session today....Ouch!!

45 seconds between all sets.

Leg Press 2x20 reps.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Calf Raises.

6x20 reps.

Feeling a fair bit better today, although eating still isn't the best. Think I'm going to relax my diet a little whilst off cycle but keep my protein high. Munched a Caramac bar and two Jammie Dodgers this morning lol. Couldn't help it, the voices made me do it Used them as my pre workout and they worked much better that that Hemo Rage crap lol. Anyway, a good session today. Lots of reps and pain and pumped quads, hams and calfs are the order of the day. Must admit I'm getting my head round this high rep stuff at the minute and it seems to be working well. Might have to try it for other body parts....


----------



## Guest

Some legs session that m8!


----------



## Rob68

Had a pretty good seat to at the gig by the looks of that pic,jesus bet your ears were still ringing this morning,man they are loud lol glad you had a good time pal 

Hmm,im deffo liking that pre-workout you knocked up :laugh: your legs are gonna be in bits i reckon,if they not already now lol


----------



## Mingster

Eh? What you say? LOL. My ears are used to this sort of thing mate

Enjoyed the leg session. It's a bit daunting when you start off as there seems to be a long way to go till it's over, but after a few sets you get so numb that it almost becomes fun And you certainly feel it. The lunges make all the difference:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

:whistling:

View attachment 76778


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Another high rep/volume session today....Ouch!!
> 
> 45 seconds between all sets.
> 
> Leg Press 2x20 reps.
> 
> Lunges 1x20.
> 
> Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.
> 
> Lunges 1x20.
> 
> Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.
> 
> Lunges 1x20.
> 
> Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.
> 
> Lunges 1x20.
> 
> Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.
> 
> Lunges 1x20.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 6x20 reps.
> 
> Feeling a fair bit better today, although eating still isn't the best. Think I'm going to relax my diet a little whilst off cycle but keep my protein high. Munched a Caramac bar and two Jammie Dodgers this morning lol. Couldn't help it, the voices made me do it Used them as my pre workout and they worked much better that that Hemo Rage crap lol. Anyway, a good session today. Lots of reps and pain and pumped quads, hams and calfs are the order of the day. Must admit I'm getting my head round this high rep stuff at the minute and it seems to be working well. Might have to try it for other body parts....


The 20 rep leg workouts certainly separate the men from the boys m8 good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> The 20 rep leg workouts certainly separate the men from the boys m8 good stuff :thumbup1:


Cheers Rep. I'm getting some good results from this high rep leg training so I'll be carrying on with it for a while. It's bloody painful and takes a bit of mental strength but as I'm a grumpy, nasty old git I do have a head start with those qualities


----------



## Mingster

Alongside the high rep/volume leg work I will be introducing a 3 week deload-style phase to my training. This will include lighter weights and higher reps and a switch to a Push/Pull/Legs routine for this period. I will scrap my shoulder day and incorporate some shoulder work into the Push and Pull days. Hopefully this will give my joints a rest as well as hitting a few extra muscle fibres and will leave me ready to go again come my next cycle at the end of the month.

The one exception to this within the routine will be the continued use of Rack Pulls. I do not plan on increasing the weight used during this period but will attempt to consolidate what I have achieved so far with the intention of bumping these up a bit more in the coming months.


----------



## Tassotti

So is that train for 3 weeks then deload for a week, rinse and repeat ?


----------



## Tommy10

Mussings from mongo * giggles


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep. I'm getting some good results from this high rep leg training so I'll be carrying on with it for a while. It's bloody painful and takes a bit of mental strength but as I'm a grumpy, nasty old git I do have a head start with those qualities


me too sometimes LOL ............especially today ,,,,,,I just tore my tricep muscle about 2 hrs ago and it was fvckin agonyfor about 5 mins , jsut sore now but cant use it. I heard the rip ...so that takes out alot of exercises for a few weeks :-(


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> So is that train for 3 weeks then deload for a week, rinse and repeat ?


No, it's a three week deload lol. Having said that, after today's session I might be having a three week break



Tommy10 said:


> Mussings from mongo * giggles


LOL.



Replicator said:


> me too sometimes LOL ............especially today ,,,,,,I just tore my tricep muscle about 2 hrs ago and it was fvckin agonyfor about 5 mins , jsut sore now but cant use it. I heard the rip ...so that takes out alot of exercises for a few weeks :-(


Ah, Rep. It's no good. I'm dropping to bits too. Both shoulders and both elbows are giving me serious grief today. Think I may need a bit of a rest up. Sounds like you do too. We should stick to lighter weights but it's not in our natures lol. It's not just because we're getting older though. I used to get all this stuff 20 years ago as well :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> No, it's a three week deload lol. Having said that, after today's session I might be having a three week break
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Ah, Rep. It's no good. I'm dropping to bits too. Both shoulders and both elbows are giving me serious grief today. Think I may need a bit of a rest up. Sounds like you do too. We should stick to lighter weights but it's not in our natures lol. It's not just because we're getting older though. I used to get all this stuff 20 years ago as well :lol:


It doesnt matter how old it is....its how hard you used it -on your way to awesomeness..sometimes you just dont know when to ease off a bit.. :innocent:


----------



## Mingster

Had a push session today.

Flat DB Bench.

Up to 3 working sets 15x40kg.

CGBP.

3x12x80kg.

DB Shoulder Press.

2x5 reps both arms/5 reps right arm/5 reps left arm/5 reps both arms again with 20kg.

Overhead Cable Extensions.

3x15x10 plates.

Felt like sh1t. Weight wasn't too heavy but my joints were on fire. Both shoulders and both elbows were giving me serious grief. Had intended to do some dips as well but that was a no-no. Guess I must have been bombing my joints too hard lately with the heavy presses and it came back to haunt me today. Feel like I need a rest and some time to recuperate. Haven't been sleeping or eating well lately either. Will give it a day or two and reassess the situation. Best that this happens now when I'm in between cycles and programmes I suppose. May just train legs and Rack Pulls for a couple of weeks to give shoulders and elbows a chance to recover. Every cloud....as they say


----------



## Replicator

Ah, Rep. It's no good. I'm dropping to bits too. Both shoulders and both elbows are giving me serious grief today. Think I may need a bit of a rest up. Sounds like you do too. We should stick to lighter weights but it's not in our natures lol. It's not just because we're getting older though. I used to get all this stuff 20 years ago as well :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Hows the joints today,easing up i hope mate


----------



## Mingster

Had some deep tissue massage and that has improved things greatly. Have another session booked for tomorrow afternoon so hopefully I can get a half hour off work to attend.

I have to be sensible here to get myself fully functional for my next cycle, so the plan, at the minute, is this....

Alternate sessions of deadlift/rack pulls and legs for the next 2/3 weeks. No upper body pushing at all. I'm good in these areas so this shouldn't be a problem and it will be good to focus, for a while, on legs and deadlift form. Quite looking forward to it really My appetite has returned with a vengeance these past couple of days and, although my sleeping hasn't been the best, I feel at lot better.

Now as long as I don't injure my back or my legs....lol....


----------



## Rob68

Good to hear the massage seems to have done the trick and nice to see your looking forward to the new plan on training and that the appetite is back to monstrous effect


----------



## Mingster

Session in the home gym this afternoon.

Some warm up stuff and a few light sets to loosen up.

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 3x210kg. 3x210kg.

Some other stuff to warm down....

Happy with this. Added 10kg for a couple of triples when all I intended to do was maintain at 200kg. Not feeling super strong and didn't have much left in the tank by the end but the back is holding up well touch wood so that is the important thing for me. Will do a few support exercises from time to time, Good Mornings, some hamstring stuff and some core work, and keep everything nice and tight.

Stuck with the pre-workout Caramac and Jammy Dodgers as they are working a treat lol. Time for some post workout Chilli and rice.


----------



## Replicator

Good stuff ming .

here's what a torn tricep looks like on the outside............dr said tehre is an letter with app onits way to g get ascan to check to see if there is any tendon damage......I did manage to pick up a cuppa tea the day tho


----------



## Greshie

ouch!


----------



## Mingster

Looks nasty mate. Don't go rushing your recovery mind. You can develop Tom Platz thighs in the meantime:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Looks nasty mate. Don't go rushing your recovery mind. You can develop Tom Platz thighs in the meantime :thumbup1:


bwahahahahahah love it


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Session in the home gym this afternoon.
> 
> Some warm up stuff and a few light sets to loosen up.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 3x210kg. 3x210kg.
> 
> Some other stuff to warm down....
> 
> Happy with this. Added 10kg for a couple of triples when all I intended to do was maintain at 200kg. Not feeling super strong and didn't have much left in the tank by the end but the back is holding up well touch wood so that is the important thing for me. Will do a few support exercises from time to time, Good Mornings, some hamstring stuff and some core work, and keep everything nice and tight.
> 
> Stuck with the pre-workout Caramac and Jammy Dodgers as they are working a treat lol. Time for some post workout Chilli and rice.


 :thumb :Mmmmm, like it all nice and tight myself.... and yummy caramac...not had that in a long time....xx


----------



## Mingster

Managed to get my deep tissue massage today. Main injury was diagnosed at the point where the three heads of the deltoid attach near the upper tricep. A bit of serious massage and pain later resulted in a much improved shoulder. This guy certainly knows his stuff. The fact that he is a serious lifter himself is a massive advantage in dealing with these sort of injuries. He reckons that I've picked it up either unracking a heavy bench without a spotter or in heaving up the dumbbells for my Arnold Presses and I'm sure he's right. It's not going to be often that I've got a spotter so I'll have to work around this in future. Feeling much better tonight. Another good days eating. Lets hope for a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Rob68

Arent the deep tissue massages the ones that fcuking murder when having them done lol have heard its tough going but really do do the job,seems to have done you good pal,hope the sleep was better aswell...

Time to introduce your missus as your new glamourous spotter i think mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Same high rep/high volume Leg session as earlier in the week but with 5kg added to all sets....

45 seconds between all sets.

Leg Press 2x20 reps.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Calf Raises.

6x20 reps.

Another pain filled session. Beginning to love these sessions in a sick sort of way lol. Again, very little rest between sets and a huge pump to all sections of the legs. Great stuff.

My shoulder/arm is very painful from yesterdays massage but, having said that, the deeper ache which was the injury is has all but vanished. I have been giving the area a bit of a massage myself today, and will keep this up for the next few days in the hope of banishing it completely


----------



## retro-mental

Rammstein must have been brilliant

Few years back i got free tickets to the big weekend in swindon with prodigy headlining. We managed to get through the crowd and ended up right next to the speakers, I could feel the hairs in my ears snapping it was so loud !!! They then blow the speakers coz they were too load but worse than that i went to fairford airshow 10 years plus back and they had concord there. As it is just down the road from us we would go in one day then go outside where the geek plane spotters would go the next day, this was at the start of the runway. Concord came to land about the height of 4 stories above us. As it went over it was the loudest thing i have ever heard even with my fingers deep in my ears. " months after i still had no hearing in one ear and a whistleing noise, Lucky it went !!!!

I havent been sleeping to weel. i put it down to the day and night temp not changing to much, The body needs to be a certain temp to sleep well. It is also a full moon last night and the week before and after are the worst 2 weeks for sleeping APPARENLY !!!

Couple of paracetamol before bed to bring body temp down should help also staying up later than you normally would, Most people get an early night and are restless but stay up late, 1-2 ish for 2 - 3 nights in a row and you will sleep like a baby when you go to bed !!


----------



## Mingster

Yes, they were brilliant mate. Definitely lived up to their 'Best live band on the planet' tag. Easily the best show since I saw them the last time.

If anyone ever has a fair bit free time this gives a good flavour of the whole experience....






Had a bit better sleep last night. Then, after an early finished at work today, I had a little power nap this afternoon. Just woke up 3 hours later lol. Off now till Monday so hopefully will be fully recharged by then. Off to the docs for a blood test and another trt injection tomorrow. I am supposed to be having 12 weeks between injections but that is way too long. I reckon the decanoate is wearing off around the 7/8 week mark and I've managed to talk them into letting me have this injection after 10 weeks instead of 12. Will be seeing my endo on the 20th so will try and get something sorted then. A lot may depend on the results of my blood test tomorrow. I do hope the extra test I've been taking is out of my system - it certainly feels like it is.


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> Arent the deep tissue massages the ones that fcuking murder when having them done lol have heard its tough going but really do do the job,seems to have done you good pal,hope the sleep was better aswell...QUOTE]
> 
> yes they are Rob but they do ye good .
> 
> news on my tricep is a bitch and goes like this
> 
> the news is Im booked in for surgery this saturday morning ...ive snapped two of the tendons and will be in a stookie /cast for six weeks and doc say a total and full recovery will take about 9 months and no weights for 4 months then little by litte


----------



## Mingster

Sorry to hear that Rep. At least it's been diagnosed and treatment is starting pretty sharpish. Make sure you don't disappear and be sure to keep us updated with your progress:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> Bad news , but at least you are being seen to quickly, 4 months seems a long time , but it will go pretty quickly and then at least you will be doing some weights , even if they are light.


----------



## Rob68

How did you get into a band that does`nt sing in your language in the first place and how do you know what they are singing about?


----------



## DiggyV

Replicator said:


> yes they are Rob but they do ye good .
> 
> news on my tricep is a bitch and goes like this
> 
> the news is Im booked in for surgery this saturday morning ...ive snapped two of the tendons and will be in a stookie /cast for six weeks and doc say a total and full recovery will take about 9 months and no weights for 4 months then little by litte


Bloody Hell mate, that's a kick in the nuts, but two tendons is nasty. I have only ever torn tendons and muscles, never snapped them, I can only imagine the pain. :no:

Good Luck and keep us up to date buddy. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Rob68 said:


> How did you get into a band that does`nt sing in your language in the first place and how do you know what they are singing about?


Music transcends language Rob... and anyway they're just bloody brilliant as well.

I think I became aware of them when they opened up the music in xXx with Vin Diesel, and they are playing on stage in a club. Went looking for the album (Mutter) and that was that.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How did you get into a band that does`nt sing in your language in the first place and how do you know what they are singing about?


LOL. I'm learning German, Ja? Schweinhund. 

You can get translations of the lyrics but that detracts from how the overall songs sound. If the words were in English they wouldn't have the same effect. The German language is perfect to go alongside the bands sound. To me it's like Wagner with guitars.

TBF how many of the words can you make out on a lot of regular tracks? You always get people singing what they think the words are rather than what they really are Anyway to all the contributors to this journal, and to UK-M members in general I would like to say 'Ich liebe euch'  :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Im guessing you just called me something in german and not sure i want to know what lol


----------



## DiggyV

Rob68 said:


> Im guessing you just called me something in german and not sure i want to know what lol


He was actually, rather touchingly, expressing an emotional state - an outburst normally reserved for Hackskii after he's been out on the toot!


----------



## Mingster

On that note I'm off for my TRT jab now. To make me gigantisch/gross/riesig/immens/spitze/gewaltig and so on and so on


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> On that note I'm off for my TRT jab now. To make me gigantisch/gross/riesig/immens/spitze/gewaltig and so on and so on


Lmao,when you come back you can drop that gobbledegook language and the german to


----------



## Mingster

Ich bin wieder da

All well at docs. Bloods taken and 1000mg of decanoate jabbed in right glute. I asked the nurse why doesn't she aspirate - see new thread for more - and she told me that they are told not to because the likelihood of hitting a vein in the areas used is so remote to be not worth the bother. Also she said that the effects from actually hitting a vein were nowhere near as bad as some people might suggest.Not saying I agree or otherwise. Just passing on information from source.

Had the dog out for some cardio and will be hitting a Deads session this afternoon....


----------



## Rob68

Are you gonna introduce more german in here mr smartypants lol it will be just you n clever cloggs Diggy if you do :ban:


----------



## Tassotti

Nein


----------



## Mingster

Rack Pull session this afternoon.

Bit of back work to warm up a little....

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5x210kg.

Some warm down stuff including.

Good Mornings, light weight for reps.

Seated Alternate DB Curls.

1x20x22kg rest pause to failure.

All going well. Every set the first rep feels like a ton weight then the subsequent reps are easy. I'm like an old, rusty engine that takes a little to get going but, once started, will run forever lol. Must work on the initial leg drive, although it is fine after that first rep....

Added a bit of support work and was very close to barfing up my pre-workout Caramac following the curls.

Note to Rob: I've started shouting 'Mingster Wonderbar' between reps. It's definitely working. Maybe you should incorporate this into your workouts at the new hardcore gym. It should gain you instant respect from all meatheads in the vicinity


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Rack Pull session this afternoon.
> 
> Bit of back work to warm up a little....
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5x210kg.
> 
> Some warm down stuff including.
> 
> Good Mornings, light weight for reps.
> 
> Seated Alternate DB Curls.
> 
> 1x20x22kg rest pause to failure.
> 
> All going well. Every set the first rep feels like a ton weight then the subsequent reps are easy. I'm like an old, rusty engine that takes a little to get going but, once started, will run forever lol. Must work on the initial leg drive, although it is fine after that first rep....
> 
> Added a bit of support work and was very close to barfing up my pre-workout Caramac following the curls.
> 
> Note to Rob: I've started shouting 'Mingster Wonderbar' between reps. It's definitely working. Maybe you should incorporate this into your workouts at the new hardcore gym. It should gain you instant respect from all meatheads in the vicinity


i actually LOLed then


----------



## Tassotti

Was zum Teufel ist das alles Scheiße Deutsch


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Was zum Teufel ist das alles Scheiße Deutsch


Is that an abusive remark Tass? Lol. I'm not that fluent

What the fcuk is all this German sh1t? Perhaps....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Rack Pull session this afternoon.
> 
> Bit of back work to warm up a little....
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5x210kg.
> 
> Some warm down stuff including.
> 
> Good Mornings, light weight for reps.
> 
> Seated Alternate DB Curls.
> 
> 1x20x22kg rest pause to failure.
> 
> All going well. Every set the first rep feels like a ton weight then the subsequent reps are easy. I'm like an old, rusty engine that takes a little to get going but, once started, will run forever lol. Must work on the initial leg drive, although it is fine after that first rep....
> 
> Added a bit of support work and was very close to barfing up my pre-workout Caramac following the curls.
> 
> Note to Rob: I've started shouting 'Mingster Wonderbar' between reps. It's definitely working. Maybe you should incorporate this into your workouts at the new hardcore gym. It should gain you instant respect from all meatheads in the vicinity


 :lol: Yeah and you know that white van that will soon becoming to pick you up,i might already be in it if i start that, imagine the looks if i shout`Mingster wears wonderbra` :confused1:

Ey ******...you crazy :rockon: .... well you started it with your german lol


----------



## Tassotti

Spot on


----------



## retro-mental

Ming , under your name i think you should have "uk muscles rusty engine" !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Spot on


Really? I surprise myself lol....



retro-mental said:


> Ming , under your name i think you should have "uk muscles rusty engine" !!!!


Not a bad idea there Retro. I might hold off from using it for a little longer though.... :lol:


----------



## Breda

Sorry to gate crash the party

Ming

What you said about staying on for 16 years earlier got me thinking. Now I'm not askin for you to encourage me to do that...  .... But what I am askin is was there any negatives to staying on so long? What sort of doses did you run? Do you wish you hadn't stayed on for so long? Any issues now appart from trt?

That's all for now. PM me if you want


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> Sorry to gate crash the party
> 
> Ming
> 
> What you said about staying on for 16 years earlier got me thinking. Now I'm not askin for you to encourage me to do that...  .... But what I am askin is was there any negatives to staying on so long? What sort of doses did you run? Do you wish you hadn't stayed on for so long? Any issues now appart from trt?
> 
> That's all for now. PM me if you want


Gatecrash any time mate. I'll pm you:thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Cheers bud


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> Cheers bud


Done. It's a bit long but pick out what is relevant and ask away with any questions. No worries.


----------



## Mingster

No training today. Will be off to visit my parents shortly then back home for a lazy evening with a takeaway of some description, some crisps and some chocolate lol. Another high volume leg session pencilled in for tomorrow. My aches and pains seem to be easing and I'll have another massage a little later but will not be doing any pressing exercises for at least another week or two.


----------



## Replicator

hi m8 just pooped in to update ye

Im still here. hospital phoned last night to cancel due to emergency's coming in , they only have one theatre on at the weekends you see. so will be phoning me later on today to update the position.


----------



## Mingster

Same high rep/high volume Leg session as earlier in the week but with another 5kg added to all sets....

One minutes rest between all sets. Have another cold so much more out of breath today.

Leg Press 2x20 reps.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Calf Raises.

6x20 reps.

Same old, same old with this session. Lots of pain, lots of pump and, hopefully, lots of growth. Another cold is setting in:cursing: Never known anything like it. I'm not normally sickly like this. Was panting like the Store Hoss by the end of this session and the lunges were killers. Still all done now, so a nice lazy evening with lots of home cooking for me


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> hi m8 just pooped in to update ye
> 
> Im still here. hospital phoned last night to cancel due to emergency's coming in , they only have one theatre on at the weekends you see. so will be phoning me later on today to update the position.


Thanks for the update, mate. Here's to a quick and full recovery:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

You sir are a trooper,more weights added even with a cold,great going as usual,hope you get that cold booted into touch as soon as possible :thumbup1:

Am sure you put stuff in your journal just to confuse me (yeah not difficult i know lol),but never heard of the store hoss :confused1: is that some local village thing ? lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You sir are a trooper,more weights added even with a cold,great going as usual,hope you get that cold booted into touch as soon as possible :thumbup1:
> 
> Am sure you put stuff in your journal just to confuse me (yeah not difficult i know lol),but never heard of the store hoss :confused1: is that some local village thing ? lol


HaHa. The Store Hoss is the Co-op horse that used to drag the co-operative mobile shop around the streets when I was a lad. It was always a big old thing that was always panting lol. Another handy phrase to know is 'Shakkin like a Too La robin'. Tow Law is a place near me where it's freezing cold even in summer:laugh: Hence the shaking robins thereabouts.

Can't believe I'm getting another bloody cold. This will be three since Christmas and I've had a flu jab -not aspirated in case anyone from the other thread is reading. Pig sick of them but it's more of a runny nose and sneezing at the minute so though I'd get a session in whilst I could.


----------



## Rob68

Im trying to say that `shakkin like a too la robin` in a north east/geordie accent :lol: might sound better if i didnt have such a broad manc one though lol

I only remember the `rag n bone man` round our way when i was a nipper,which has now become the t1ts in the tranny vans nicking metal lol

You getting a cold again could that be related to your trt jab or wouldnt that have owt to do with it


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Im trying to say that `shakkin like a too la robin` in a north east/geordie accent :lol: might sound better if i didnt have such a broad manc one though lol
> 
> I only remember the `rag n bone man` round our way when i was a nipper,which has now become the t1ts in the tranny vans nicking metal lol
> 
> You getting a cold again could that be related to your trt jab or wouldnt that have owt to do with it


LOL. The rag and bone man had a horse as well, now ours is a flat bed truck

Dunno about the test mate. Would like to think not but could have some connection I suppose. It's the only thing that's changed in my life really. If so, I'd better stock up on the lemsips lol.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. The rag and bone man had a horse as well, now ours is a flat bed truck
> 
> Dunno about the test mate. Would like to think not but could have some connection I suppose. It's the only thing that's changed in my life really. If so, I'd better stock up on the lemsips lol.


Or double the dose :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

good news Ming ,

well to start with I got a call to cancel me yesterday tilll this morning and when the Surgeon came to see me before the op he examined me and had me perform some exercises, and deduced that the tendons were only partial torn and not broken all together because even if a bit painful I would not have been able to perform these if they were broken all together and sent me home and to attend his clinic in 2 weeks or so for a reassesment.

Wooohoooo should be back to normal in couple o months now I suppose.


----------



## Mingster

Well, the flu or cold or fever or whatever you want to call it kicked in with a vengeance yesterday. I think the leg session might have finished me off tbh. I started shivering and sweating in equal measure and went to my bed at 6 o'clock last night. Woke at 6 o'clock this morning and struggled into work only to be sent back home before I contaminated the workforce lol. Went back to bed this afternoon and have just wakened again. Will have to go sick from work for a few days which is unusual for me. First sick since I bust my discs over 3 years back.

Haven't eaten for 24 hours so must be bad lol.


----------



## Tassotti

Rest up mate.


----------



## Greshie

Yep , keep warm , and get those hot toddy's down you!


----------



## Mingster

No alcohol in the house mate. But I'll come up with something. Liquids are all I can manage at the moment.


----------



## retro-mental

Get some GINGER, FENUGREEK, CHILLi, and GARLIC in !!!!

Have tried to get you on this before but ye have little faith !!!!

Hope you feel better soon rusty


----------



## Mingster

What proportions mate?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No alcohol in the house mate. But I'll come up with something. Liquids are all I can manage at the moment.


Bovril is a good second best


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> What proportions mate?


Lots


----------



## Rob68

h34r: Is it safe to come in here?

Hope you get better soon bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Not feeling the best mate. Spending 18 hours a day in bed at the minute. Good excuse for a rest I suppose, and will be back at it no doubt fairly shortly.


----------



## Greshie

Hope you feel better soon , must be pretty bad if you are confined to your bed !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon , must be pretty bad if you are confined to your bed !


I wasn't so bad till I tried Retro's 'remedy' lol. Now I think I've got food poisoning as well:lol:

Only joking Retro

See how brave I am, laughing when ill lol. Every so often I feel half decent and then I'll start sweating like a horse and am freezing all at the same time. Am attempting to sweat it out in bed in trackies under about 3 quilts.


----------



## Rob68

Well if its true what they say about you grow out of the gym when resting your gonna be huuuge come the end of the week lol


----------



## Guest

Plenty of bed rest and hot toddies m8, sweat it out of you.

Whiskey, Lemon, Honey and Hot water if it doesnt work at least youll be pissed haha


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon , must be pretty bad if you are confined to your bed !


lol He doesnt need to be ill,do you know what his favourite pastime is?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Well if its true what they say about you grow out of the gym when resting your gonna be huuuge come the end of the week lol


I have hardly eaten a thing for three days. I'll be in danger of developing abs at this rate:no:



Dave said:


> Plenty of bed rest and hot toddies m8, sweat it out of you.
> 
> Whiskey, Lemon, Honey and Hot water if it doesnt work at least youll be pissed haha


No alcohol in the house Dave, but I'm thinking about sending the missus down the shop when she gets in



Rob68 said:


> lol He doesnt need to be ill,do you know what his favourite pastime is?


LOL. I like my bed, that's true, but I like my grub too. The fridge is stuffed full of goodies and I just don't fancy any of them:crying:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> lol He doesnt need to be ill,*do you know what his favourite pastime is?*


eating .............. so he must be really bad to have lost his appetite !


----------



## retro-mental

Rusty could you not get the misses to bring your dumbbells up and do a bit of chest and shoulder work form bed !!!!

Hot and cold sweats are sh1t. I hate that so much


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I have hardly eaten a thing for three days. I'll be in danger of developing abs at this rate:no:
> 
> No alcohol in the house Dave, but I'm thinking about sending the missus down the shop when she gets in
> 
> LOL. I like my bed, that's true, but I like my grub too. The fridge is stuffed full of goodies and I just don't fancy any of them:crying:


Every statement above,pretty much confirms your defiantely ill lol talk of abs,booze,fridge full of food not touched  ....


----------



## Rob68

retro-mental said:


> Rusty could you not get the misses to bring your dumbbells up and do a bit of chest and shoulder work form bed !!!!
> 
> Hot and cold sweats are sh1t. I hate that so much


 :lol: :lol: @Rusty


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Rusty could you not get the misses to bring your dumbbells up and do a bit of chest and shoulder work form bed !!!!
> 
> Hot and cold sweats are sh1t. I hate that so much


I'm going to pretend that weights don't exist for a while, mate. And have chilli, ginger, garlic, a bottle of Southern Comfort on order, honey, lemon juice and various pills and powders. Haven't got any of that Greek stuff you mentioned but you can't have everything.

Will be going back to bed shortly, and am planning on getting up later to watch the footy. Of course it won't be as fine as last nights game


----------



## Rob68

Haha Thought that would have cheered you up a little last night,talk about leaving it till the last minute lol....thats the last footy talk for this week from me as will only rattle Daves cage and he will pipe up :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Haha Thought that would have cheered you up a little last night,talk about leaving it till the last minute lol....thats the last footy talk for this week from me as will only rattle Daves cage and he will pipe up :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well, the flu or cold or fever or whatever you want to call it kicked in with a vengeance yesterday. I think the leg session might have finished me off tbh. I started shivering and sweating in equal measure and went to my bed at 6 o'clock last night. Woke at 6 o'clock this morning and struggled into work only to be sent back home before I contaminated the workforce lol. Went back to bed this afternoon and have just wakened again. Will have to go sick from work for a few days which is unusual for me. First sick since I bust my discs over 3 years back.
> 
> Haven't eaten for 24 hours so must be bad lol.


sorry to hear m8 , seems like youve had plenty of advice now that Ive had a chance to go through this so I wont chip in with any more bad advice LOL

Get well soon brother


----------



## Replicator

retro-mental said:


> Rammstein must have been brilliant
> 
> Few years back i got free tickets to the big weekend in swindon with prodigy headlining. We managed to get through the crowd and ended up right next to the speakers, I could feel the hairs in my ears snapping it was so loud !!! They then blow the speakers coz they were too load but worse than that i went to fairford airshow 10 years plus back and they had concord there. As it is just down the road from us we would go in one day then go outside where the geek plane spotters would go the next day, this was at the start of the runway. Concord came to land about the height of 4 stories above us. As it went over it was the loudest thing i have ever heard even with my fingers deep in my ears. " months after i still had no hearing in one ear and a whistleing noise, Lucky it went !!!!
> 
> I havent been sleeping to weel. i put it down to the day and night temp not changing to much, The body needs to be a certain temp to sleep well. It is also a full moon last night and the week before and after are the worst 2 weeks for sleeping APPARENLY !!!
> 
> Couple of paracetamol before bed to bring body temp down should help also staying up later than you normally would, Most people get an early night and are restless but stay up late, 1-2 ish for 2 - 3 nights in a row and you will sleep like a baby when you go to bed !!


HOW IS YOUR HEARING NOW RETRO...........YOUD THINK THAT WOULD **** YOU UP FOR LIFE !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Get well soon big bro..hope the missus landed home with the whiskey cos them hot toddys cant be beaten 

Take it easy mate..and stay away from Tow Law aswell youve a good chance of catching something else up there thatl only make you worse :lol:

Oh yeah and if you carry on not eating then theyl be a huge stock of homemade food in your house..maybe I could land round yours and take some off your hands for my bait for the rest of the week :lol:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Get well soon big bro..hope the missus landed home with the whiskey cos them hot toddys cant be beaten
> 
> Take it easy mate..and stay away from Tow Law aswell youve a good chance of catching something else up there thatl only make you worse :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah and if you carry on not eating then theyl be a huge stock of homemade food in your house..maybe I could land round yours and take some off your hands for my bait for the rest of the week :lol:


Had a couple of Southern Comforts last night I must admit, and a couple of shots of Retro's hot soup lol. The garlic/chilli/ginger doesn't taste as bad as you would imagine but I prefer the booze lol.

I know what you mean about Tow Law mate:wacko: Strange place:lol:

Pop round for grub anytime Nothing worse than uneaten food....or so I hear:whistling:


----------



## retro-mental

Replicator said:


> HOW IS YOUR HEARING NOW RETRO...........YOUD THINK THAT WOULD **** YOU UP FOR LIFE !!


WHAT !!!!



Mingster said:


> Had a couple of Southern Comforts last night I must admit, and a couple of shots of Retro's hot soup lol. The garlic/chilli/ginger doesn't taste as bad as you would imagine but I prefer the booze lol.
> 
> I know what you mean about Tow Law mate:wacko: Strange place:lol:
> 
> Pop round for grub anytime Nothing worse than uneaten food....or so I hear:whistling:


You actually done that !!!!

No its all good stuff, Fenugreek is the best but the garlic, chili and ginger will get you right as rain in no time !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> WHAT !!!!
> 
> You actually done that !!!!
> 
> No its all good stuff, Fenugreek is the best but the garlic, chili and ginger will get you right as rain in no time !!


Can't get out to buy Fenugreek at minute mate but had the other ingredients to hand. I'm assuming it's the heat factor at play with this? Will knock it back 3/4 times a day and see how it goes:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Can't get out to buy Fenugreek at minute mate but had the other ingredients to hand. I'm assuming it's the heat factor at play with this? Will knock it back 3/4 times a day and see how it goes:thumbup1:


Yeah the heat and the fact the garlic is great for the blood. If you want i can send you some fen. Just pm my you address and i will get it out asap if you want some

I feel like a witch doctor and dealer !!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Yeah the heat and the fact the garlic is great for the blood. If you want i can send you some fen. Just pm my you address and i will get it out asap if you want some
> 
> I feel like a witch doctor and dealer !!!!


You look more like a witch doctor than a dealer:lol: :lol:

Cheers Retro, but the missus is going into town tomorrow. I'm assuming Holland&Barretts will stock this?

How much is the powdered rhino horn these days...? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Just got my blood test results back today. After 4 months on testogel my serum testosterone level was 15.4 on a scale running from 8.4 to 28.6. Now 4 months into my nebido injections my level is 15.8.

It's a little difficult to tell how accurate this reading is as this blood test was sprung on me, so to speak, and I had to hastily come off a cycle of 750mg test e and 700mg eq lol. I managed 4 weeks clear before the test but the effects may still have bumped the results up slightly. TBH I preferred the 'feel' of the gel but it's use was very inconvenient. The nebido is the more practical solution but the most effective....well, the jury is still out for me at the moment.

At least I didn't flunk the test lol. A reading of 50 would have looked a little suspicious.

I have an appointment with my endo next Tuesday so we'll see what we can come up with then....


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit better for the first time today. Not well, but better than I have been so that's a start Not sure if this is down to the paracetamol and lemsips, the Southern Comfort hot toddies, or to copious quantities of Retro's Soup. I do know, however, which of these was responsible for the missus saying 'This place stinks like a Pizza Parlour' and opening all the windows. I also breathed into the dogs face yesterday and it collapsed, instantaneously, to the floor. I swear it was unconscious before it landed:no:

Caution: Do not approach any living thing after recent consumption of Retro's Soup.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit better for the first time today. Not well, but better than I have been so that's a start Not sure if this is down to the paracetamol and lemsips, the Southern Comfort hot toddies, or to copious quantities of Retro's Soup. I do know, however, which of these was responsible for the missus saying 'This place stinks like a Pizza Parlour' and opening all the windows. I also breathed into the dogs face yesterday and it collapsed, instantaneously, to the floor. I swear it was unconscious before it landed:no:
> 
> Caution: Do not approach any living thing after recent consumption of Retro's Soup.


Good to hear your on the mend even at the expense of your family though it seems :laugh:

Just for entertainment purposes ,please go and neck the rest of the southern comfort mate,would love to see some mingster drunk ramblings on here :lol: on second thoughts you might end up banned so just half the bottle then :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good to hear your on the mend even at the expense of your family though it seems :laugh:
> 
> Just for entertainment purposes ,please go and neck the rest of the southern comfort mate,would love to see some mingster drunk ramblings on here :lol: on second thoughts you might end up banned so just half the bottle then :laugh:


I try to tone things down whilst on here mate:laugh:

In the real world I'm a little more....'abrasive' shall we say lol. Whilst I like to think I've mellowed with age I'm not shy in airing my opinion. I'll also be the first to challenge someone who I think is out of order or is not pulling their weight, although, in balance, I will hold my hands up and admit when I'm wrong....

I've been wrong at least once

Back in 95:no:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit better for the first time today. Not well, but better than I have been so that's a start Not sure if this is down to the paracetamol and lemsips, the Southern Comfort hot toddies, or to copious quantities of Retro's Soup. I do know, however, which of these was responsible for the missus saying 'This place stinks like a Pizza Parlour' and opening all the windows. I also breathed into the dogs face yesterday and it collapsed, instantaneously, to the floor. I swear it was unconscious before it landed:no:
> 
> Caution: Do not approach any living thing after recent consumption of Retro's Soup.


As long as your on the mend oh one who is never wrong ( but once LOL)who cares if you are the Mr FARTY PANTS :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha poor dog. Good to see your on the mend m8, dont forget to brush your teeth haha


----------



## Rob68

You better now? im guessing you are as the p1sstaking is back up to the usual lofty heights :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You better now? im guessing you are as the p1sstaking is back up to the usual lofty heights :cursing: :laugh:


I'm still not right, mate. But definitely improving daily now. Starting to get my appetite back a bit - just had fish and chips lol - and not getting the feverish bursts any more. Will not be training again until next Wednesday at the earliest as have decided on a break until after I see the endo next week. My body needs a rest - seems like I need these more and more often the older I'm getting lol.

Have planned a new routine, as you know Rob, which will involve a few of Ausbuilt's idea's and strategies to start soon so I'm quite excited about that.

A mountain of meds will need to be stockpiled.... :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Have planned a new routine, as you know Rob, which will involve a few of Ausbuilt's idea's and strategies to start soon so I'm quite excited about that.
> 
> A mountain of meds will need to be stockpiled.... :whistling:


This sounds intresting mate...


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> This sounds intresting mate...


Going to follow a 6 week bulk/4 week cut and repeat system. Very low carbs and quite low calories during the cuts, relying on the meds to maintain muscle. Then taking advantage of the 'rebound' effect when going back onto the bulk.

Will be doing less heavy training as my joints are suffering these days and I have been getting good results from my recent high rep leg work. Will be aiming at something between what you do usually and are doing now, with a few more supersets thrown in as well.

Probably be doing 1gram test/1g deca throughout both bulks and cuts with a few bits and bobs thrown in as well.

There's more to it than that but that's a rough idea mate.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm still not right, mate. But definitely improving daily now. Starting to get my appetite back a bit - just had fish and chips lol - and not getting the feverish bursts any more. Will not be training again until next Wednesday at the earliest as have decided on a break until after I see the endo next week. My body needs a rest - seems like I need these more and more often the older I'm getting lol.
> 
> Have planned a new routine, as you know Rob, which will involve a few of Ausbuilt's idea's and strategies to start soon so I'm quite excited about that.
> 
> A mountain of meds will need to be stockpiled.... :whistling:


Good man,complete rest and a new plan to start when back at it will bring some quality improvemnts from what you have said,will be pretty interesting to see what results you get from it thats for sure :thumb:

Think you best get BBB`s truck to deliver that mountain of meds your gonna need


----------



## retro-mental

Ming you are always a man with a plan, Your like hannibal !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Going to follow a 6 week bulk/4 week cut and repeat system. Very low carbs and quite low calories during the cuts, relying on the meds to maintain muscle. Then taking advantage of the 'rebound' effect when going back onto the bulk.
> 
> Will be doing less heavy training as my joints are suffering these days and I have been getting good results from my recent high rep leg work. Will be aiming at something between what you do usually and are doing now, with a few more supersets thrown in as well.
> 
> Probably be doing 1gram test/1g deca throughout both bulks and cuts with a few bits and bobs thrown in as well.
> 
> There's more to it than that but that's a rough idea mate.


Sounds a good plan mate and very intresting..look forward to hearing more as you go on. I read alot of Aus posts and they really intrest me. Love the science behind it.. the bits I understand anyhow lol :laugh:

My training partner is doing 6 week cycles at the min and along with the high rep stuff we currently doing,is getting awesome results.

Il tap into your thinking later in the year mate and come up with my new plan,i fancy changing things up from the usual.

1g of deca lol that should help the joints maybe mate.


----------



## Mingster

For anyone who missed the pic of our grandaughter, Ava, on Milky's thread yesterday here it is again and a couple more....


----------



## Rob68

Haha mate, she is cute as :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Haha mate, she is cute as :thumb:


I know. Takes after me:wub:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I know. Takes after me:wub:


Only in the first pic she does


----------



## Replicator

she' lovely Ming , :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

you got any updated pics of yourself ming ?? or have you posted and i missed them.,,,

hope tricks are good for you mate ..

grandkid looks great mate well done !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> you got any updated pics of yourself ming ?? or have you posted and i missed them.,,,
> 
> hope tricks are good for you mate ..
> 
> grandkid looks great mate well done !!!


Cheers Flints:thumbup1: Nice to hear from you mate.

Haven't taken any pics since New Year and haven't posted those tbh. They were 'before' cycle pics. Unfortunately due to a surprise blood test by my doc I had to cancel the cycle at the beginning of week 6 so I wouldn't screw up the test. Gains were just starting to kick in so wasn't best pleased lol. New cycle starting in next 10 days so here's hoping for better luck this time.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> For anyone who missed the pic of our grandaughter, Ava, on Milky's thread yesterday here it is again and a couple more....
> 
> View attachment 78055
> View attachment 78056
> View attachment 78054


Awwww...melting into babyness....i want one....shes gorgeous Ming....whats that about taking after you? .........x


----------



## Mingster

Right, new routine from the middle of next week.

Looking like....

Back/Calfs.

Chest/Shoulders.

Quads/Hams/Calfs.

Arms.

Yes, first time ever arm day in there I'll be clubbing before you know it lol. Going to do my very best to avoid heavy strength type training during this routine. Apart from the Rack Pulls of course Going to be aiming for a minimum of 10-15 reps for upper body and 20 reps for legs. Short breaks between sets and high intensity.

For example Back/Calfs would look like....

4x One Arm Rows.

5x Rack Pulls.

3x Close Grip Pulldowns supersetted with Low Pulley Rows.

6x Seated Calf Raises.

Chest/Shoulders.

5x Weighted Dips.

3x DB Presses supersetted with DB Flyes.

3x DB Shoulder Press.

3x Rear Delt Rows supersetted with Side Laterals.

Legs would be my regular Leg Press/Lunge/Standing Calf Raise workout.

Arms....to be decided.


----------



## Rick89

shes gorgeous buddy you must be veryu proud

sounds like a good plan you have with the high rep work bulking cycles etc


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> shes gorgeous buddy you must be veryu proud
> 
> sounds like a good plan you have with the high rep work bulking cycles etc


Cheers Rick. Yes, she is lovely:wub: I'm getting soft in my old age lol.


----------



## Mingster

Back to work today:sad: Apart from the fact that I managed to get a day's leave I've got my appointment with the endo tomorrow together with my treatment for the tumour which usually takes half a day so not fully back to work till Wednesday. Will be back in the gym the same day all being well.

Was out for a walk with the missus earlier when we say a lady struggling into the local charity shop with a set of golf clubs and two dumbbells. Gallant knight that I am I went to aid her in her distress, lugged the stuff into the shop for her, offered to take the dumbbells off their hands straight away, and ended up walking out with one in each hand for a fiver. They are only 10kg each, spinlock handles with cast iron plates but still a bargain and can be added to with extra plates Nice bit of business.


----------



## DiggyV

Great photos Ming - you forget how tiny they were. My 'little' girls 16th tomorrow and its fcuking scary - as I am sure you know - how quickly they grow up.

Hope the treatment is going well on the pituitary? Is is going to mean any surgery as well, or just the treatment you are on right now?

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Digs:thumbup1:

No mate, the treatment is all medicinal/chemical at this stage. Hopefully there will be no need for surgery, fingers crossed.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Cheers Digs:thumbup1:
> 
> No mate, the treatment is all medicinal/chemical at this stage. Hopefully there will be no need for surgery, fingers crossed.


I hope so mate. So good it was benign, what a scare it must have been.

Good luck big guy!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Back to work today:sad: Apart from the fact that I managed to get a day's leave I've got my appointment with the endo tomorrow together with my treatment for the tumour which usually takes half a day so not fully back to work till Wednesday. Will be back in the gym the same day all being well.
> 
> Was out for a walk with the missus earlier when we say a lady struggling into the local charity shop with a set of golf clubs and two dumbbells. Gallant knight that I am I went to aid her in her distress, lugged the stuff into the shop for her, offered to take the dumbbells off their hands straight away, and ended up walking out with one in each hand for a fiver. They are only 10kg each, spinlock handles with cast iron plates but still a bargain and can be added to with extra plates Nice bit of business.


That was a good deal !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That was a good deal !


Yes, it was. What I'm really after at the minute is 6 10kg plates, the 1" regular type. I have 2 already but need another 6 so I can rig up some 50kg+ dumbbells with the spinlock handles. The most I can get on the 18" handles is 40kg using 5kg plates. The handles and spinlocks themselves weigh about 2kg so I'm limited to 42's at the moment. Grrr!!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes, it was. What I'm really after at the minute is 6 10kg plates, the 1" regular type. I have 2 already but need another 6 so I can rig up some 50kg+ dumbbells with the spinlock handles. The most I can get on the 18" handles is 40kg using 5kg plates. The handles and spinlocks themselves weigh about 2kg so I'm limited to 42's at the moment. Grrr!!


hmmm the one's I've seen are very expensive new , so if you can find some second hand ..............


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> hmmm the one's I've seen are very expensive new , so if you can find some second hand ..............


SSHealthfoods are about the cheapest I've seen at £15 each. There's been a few locally on ebay lately but have gone for very nearly this amount too. I'm a patient hunter lol. Something will crop up at some point or, failing that, I'll train round it somehow


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back to work today:sad: Apart from the fact that I managed to get a day's leave I've got my appointment with the endo tomorrow together with my treatment for the tumour which usually takes half a day so not fully back to work till Wednesday. Will be back in the gym the same day all being well.
> 
> Was out for a walk with the missus earlier when we say a lady struggling into the local charity shop with a set of golf clubs and two dumbbells. Gallant knight that I am I went to aid her in her distress, lugged the stuff into the shop for her, offered to take the dumbbells off their hands straight away, and ended up walking out with one in each hand for a fiver. They are only 10kg each, spinlock handles with cast iron plates but still a bargain and can be added to with extra plates Nice bit of business.


Should of bought the golf clubs instead .......just sayin like :whistling: :laugh:

Hope everything goes well today with the treatment :thumb:

Good to see youve gone to gold member to,am sure everyone else will agree your a credit to the board and a great bloke to know,great advice and a damn good laugh to :thumb:

Sorry to embarrass you :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Mastered golf when I was a child mate Gave it up years ago when it got too easy:whistling:

All well at the endo. Tumour treatment proceeding as well as can be expected. I'm down to seeing the endo's assistant when it comes to the trt and he hasn't got a clue. On a positive note he seems to agree with whatever I tell him so I'll work on this for the next appointment. Am going to continue with jabs 10 weeks apart and am going to postpone - the doctors doesn't know this yet - the next blood test till just before the second injection in September so that should give me space for a decent cycle or two.

If I feel up to it I'm going to have a Chest and Shoulder workout this afternoon.


----------



## Mingster

Well back in the gym today after a 10 day break. And a mixed bag indeed.

Firstly I felt weak as a kitten. Not surprising, I suppose, after my flu and having hardly eaten for 10 days. Weighed in at 17 stone dead this morning so nearly half a stone lost in that time. Went with light weights, reps and supersets but everything felt a ton weight today. On the other side of the coin I've managed to acquire a couple of mirrors for the home gym. I just happened to catch a fleeting glance of myself on a couple of occasions whilst training and thought I wasn't looking too bad for a natty Will get a couple of starting pics up this week as I managed to sneak 2ml each of sus and deca into my glute this afternoon. Will be repeating this dose on Friday So will be starting the first 6 week bulk forthwith.

Am planning a couple of cardio, yes cardio, sessions a week also. And will be upping this to 3/4 sessions a week on my 4 week cuts. Cardio will take the form of sessions on the rowing machine and brisk walks in the hills with my savage warhound.

Need to make some big improvements leading up to the summer. Game on....

Dips.

4x15 at bodyweight.

DB Bench supersetted with DB Flyes.

3x10x10 at 32kg/22kg.

DB Shoulder Press.

3x10x25kg.

Rear Rows giant-setted with Rear and Side Laterals.

15x50kg + 10x17.5kg + 10x15kg.


----------



## Rob68

Yep just confirmed your losing the plot ..... Mingsters journal with cardio added :confused1: Just hope your weak as kitten for 1 day sometime in the future lol

Exciting times though mate now for a few months,i know youll give it everything you can...good luck mucka cant wait to see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Strength isn't important. It's working the muscle not lifting the weight. Train your body not your ego. Cardio is good for you.

And other bollocks :lol: :lol:

I'll do my best. It always takes me a week or two to get going:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

"natty"

ooooooh aaaaahahhhhh oooooooooohhhh hhhhaaaaaaa haaaaa :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> *"natty"*
> 
> ooooooh aaaaahahhhhh oooooooooohhhh hhhhaaaaaaa haaaaa :lol:


That lasted for all of 12 words before he corrected it :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> That lasted for all of 12 words before he corrected it :lol:


LOl. I thought I'd throw that in there:laugh: I've been sort of natty for 5 weeks. You can't count my trt dose. That's proper medicine lol. Back to normal since this afternoon though so I won't be making any similar claims for a little while:innocent:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Strength isn't important. Cardio is good for you.


BOLLOCKS :lol: :lol:



Tassotti said:


> "natty"
> 
> ooooooh aaaaahahhhhh oooooooooohhhh hhhhaaaaaaa haaaaa :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Found your savage warhound big bro...



Warrior Chihuahua!!!

:lol:


----------



## Mingster

More like this lol....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> More like this lol....
> 
> View attachment 78492


ahhh cute


----------



## Mingster

Back and Calf session today.

Felt much better today despite major chest doms from yesterdays workout. Kept the weights light and the intensity high, and continued the 'breaking in' process. Should really have trained Back yesterday and Chest today doh so will rectify that next week.

One Arm DB Rows.

4x15x40kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x140kg. 5x160kg. 1x180kg. 1x180kg.

Pulldowns supersetted with Low Rows.

3x15x60kg for both exercises. 3x30x60kg total.

Seated Calf Raises.

5x20x100kg.

All good. Sweating like a hog but felt much better training today. Limited the Rack Pulls to 5x180kg for two sets but will be looking for 5x230kg by the end of this 6 week 'bulk'. No real targets for anything else but planning on increasing weights slightly as rep and intensity levels are met. Gradually getting the eating back on track but it will probably be a week before I'm happy with the food consumption. Have been eating far too little and what I have been eating has mostly been crap. Delicious but crap.


----------



## Greshie

nought wrong with a bit of crap every now and again , 'specially if you aren't on top form !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> nought wrong with a bit of crap every now and again , 'specially if you aren't on top form !


Aye mate. When you're feeling bad and it's a struggle to eat anything at all I won't be reaching for the chicken and rice when there's crisps and chocolate on hand:laugh:


----------



## DiggyV

Given you're a huge Rammstein fan mate - here's some light listening for this evening from Static X


----------



## Enjoy1

How's it all going in here ma wee grampa monkey......hope your good...x


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Given you're a huge Rammstein fan mate - here's some light listening for this evening from Static X


Not so much my cup of tea that, Digs mate



Enjoy1 said:


> How's it all going in here ma wee grampa monkey......hope your good...x


Not so bad princess. Up late as missus' car broke down. I had to push it a canny way so at least got a workout from the situation. Need some sleeps now.


----------



## Mingster

Arm day today

Seated DB Curls supersetted with Bench Dips.

3x15 reps each exercise.

Hammer Curls supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions.

3x15 reps each exercise.

Reverse EZ Curls supersetted with DB Tricep Extensions.

3x15 reps each exercise.

Concentration Curls supersetted with Kickbacks

3x15 reps each exercise.

No great weight used for any of these exercises. A bit of trail and error employed to see what I could manage for the amount of reps and sets and intensity used. Got a right old sweat on and a massive arm pump. Good for a bit of mirror posing lol and was tempted to run outside and hit a few double bicep shots for all the neighbourhood ladies. Fortunately, for all concerned, I resisted this urge and settled for a shower and a little lie down. Food is going down well, as are the meds. Second jab of the week, another 4ml into the left delt today


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice looking workout bro..this the way its heading with the rep range and the supersets/extra volume on this cycle mate?

Good news on the food intake back up along with the meds. Keep me updated with the way the meds are going aswell mate, am interested to what your doing differently this time.

Oh and how times change fella..once upon a time youd of been outside flashing the guns and looking for victims to drag back to your lair..nowadays your content with asking the dog how your arms look as you lie down on the couch dozing off spilling your cup of tea down your front :lol:


----------



## Greshie

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice looking workout bro..this the way its heading with the rep range and the supersets/extra volume on this cycle mate?
> 
> Good news on the food intake back up along with the meds. Keep me updated with the way the meds are going aswell mate, am interested to what your doing differently this time.
> 
> Oh and how times change fella..once upon a time youd of been outside flashing the guns and looking for victims to drag back to your lair..nowadays your content with asking the dog how your arms look as you lie down on the couch dozing off spilling your cup of tea down your front :lol:


Or dribbling his tea down his chin....


----------



## Mingster

Ha. Some might call it old age, mate. I call it maturity lol.

First week of routine and cycle so early days yet.I am hoping for big things over the next 4/5 months though, and will be disappointed if I don't make some significant progress.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Greshie said:


> Or dribbling his tea down his chin....


 :lol:



Mingster said:


> Ha. Some might call it old age, mate. I call it maturity lol.
> 
> First week of routine and cycle so early days yet.I am hoping for big things over the next 4/5 months though, and will be disappointed if I don't make some significant progress.


No doubt its going to be a good few months for you mate im sure of it..be good to see you go far


----------



## Rick89

sessions looking solid as usual in here buddy


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> sessions looking solid as usual in here buddy


Cheers Rick. Hoping to do a 6 week bulk followed by a 4 week cut and then repeat. This is at quite high dose - for me - meds. Then will be cruising for a while. Another lean bulk over the winter, then a show next year. That's the plan but something usually comes along to delay things. Just looking at week to week training and eating at moment.


----------



## Rick89

sure you will do very well in a show mate

wish you good luck with plans mate youve obviously thought this through well :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> sure you will do very well in a show mate
> 
> wish you good luck with plans mate youve obviously thought this through well :thumb:


HaHa. Looks good on paper. We'll have to see in reality. There's no getting away fro the fact that I'm as graceful as a 3 legged hippo when it comes to the posing


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Looks good on paper. We'll have to see in reality. There's no getting away fro the fact that I'm as graceful as a 3 legged hippo when it comes to the posing


Mingster your profile pic shows that haha

Good luck man sure you'll get whatever your goal is!


----------



## Mingster

My usual Leg workout today. Used the same weights as the last session before my sickie. Seemed like a good starting point for the new cycle.

One minute rest between all sets.

Leg Press 2x20 reps.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Leg Press 2x20 reps - upped weight.

Lunges 1x20.

Calf Raises.

6x20 reps.

A great session today. Well hot in the home gym so door wide open and a refreshing breeze worked it's magic. Shifted the weight no bother but boy did I feel it. Almost keeled over on the last couple of reps of the last set of lunges but managed to force myself through the sets of Calf Raises and was done. Going to have a shake and a small meal shortly then the missus is making a full Sunday dinner with giant yorkshire puddings for later on

On a slight down side, I will be starting a week of night shift tomorrow. Can't say I'm looking forward to it but needs must I suppose. Will try to keep up the training as well as possible in the circumstances.


----------



## Mingster

That's more like it Chest and Shoulder session today. A bit earlier than I would like but need to get to bed this afternoon before night shift.

Rotator Cuff warm-up.

Dips.

10xBodyweight. 10x+5kg. 3x10x+10kg.

DB Bench supersetted with DB Flyes.

3x12x35kg+12x20kg.

Rear Delt Rows.

3x15x65kg.

Rear Laterals supersetted with Side Laterals.

3x15x17.5kg+3x15x15kg.

And done. Felt much stronger today. Lots more weight in the tank but will take my time building up as it's stamina I'm after in the main. Everything felt much better than last week now that I'm getting into this routine a little. Only down side is that I'm still getting gyp in the shoulders and elbow department so pressing will be kept to a minimum. Did an extensive - for me - rotator cuff warm up before the session. Dave posted a video recently that isn't a million miles from what I do for this, and I'm sure that it helps.

Protein and malto shake now together with two large Yorkshire Puddings and Chili mince then some sleep.


----------



## Replicator

your doing awesome Ming, I wish you well with all :thumb:

PS) maturity can be a bit of a cvnt at times LOL


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Rep Yes, maturity has some downsides but they can be sidestepped using the wisdom we've acquired along the way:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep Yes, maturity has some downsides but they can be sidestepped using the wisdom we've acquired along the way:lol:


No argumnet with that statement at all :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

I have 14 10kg plates !!! I need some 15's 20's and 25's but there like gold dust for a standard bar !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Get an oly bar then


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Oh and how times change fella..once upon a time youd of been outside flashing the guns and looking for victims to drag back to your lair..nowadays your content with asking the dog how your arms look as you lie down on the couch dozing off spilling your cup of tea down your front :lol:


He`s a cheeky fcuker aint he mate :whistling: .................................................................... :lol:



Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep Yes, maturity has some downsides but they can be sidestepped using the wisdom we've acquired along the way:lol:


When your ready feel free to start sharing some of this wisdom with the lads then :lol:

Seems your getting well into the new training so far,good to see it pal,sh1t about the night shift like,but you`ll manage ive no doubt :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I have 14 10kg plates !!! I need some 15's 20's and 25's but there like gold dust for a standard bar !!!!


Yeah, don't see them much, mate. I'll keep my eyes peeled



Fatstuff said:


> Get an oly bar then


Not a bad plan. They pop up on ebay quite regularly. Much, much better to lift with, too.


----------



## retro-mental

Fatstuff said:


> Get an oly bar then


Bloody spare rooms to small. Could just get the bar in but i could not put any weights on it but i may have to think about something for the future. running out of space on my barbell !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Bloody spare rooms to small. Could just get the bar in but i could not put any weights on it but i may have to think about something for the future. running out of space on my barbell !


You can get 6ft Oly bars....

I had this problem with the home gym. I had to swing the power rack round otherwise it was a major struggle to load the bar. Took up too much space that way initially but have had a re-jig and everything fits together nicely now


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> You can get 6ft Oly bars....
> 
> I had this problem with the home gym. I had to swing the power rack round otherwise it was a major struggle to load the bar. Took up too much space that way initially but have had a re-jig and everything fits together nicely now


Yeah and its still too small ! the room is 76 inches wide. I could swing the rack round but i would never get the bench out again !!! I have a 6 foot standard bar i use for rack pulls as the weights wont fit on a spinlock and it keeps hitting the wall then it puts me out on my stride !!!!

Think i need an extention or to move ! have the house for sale and been looking at houses with garages and out building but we cant sell !


----------



## Greshie

The garage is where I have my gear, but make sure you have the headroom, I'm a bit stuck with location of the cage because the mechanism for the electric garage door gets in the way!


----------



## Mingster

A decent bit of eating yesterday....

4 weetabix, 4 pints of milk, 4 egg bacon cheese and mushroom omelette, 300g haddock and 125g basmati rice, 300g beef and basmati rice, 400g salmon, two wholemeal muffins, a banana, various seeds, nuts and a swig of evoo. Oh, and 4 jam doughnuts Spot the slip....Ah, well you need a banana from time to time:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> A decent bit of eating yesterday....
> 
> 4 weetabix, 4 pints of milk, 4 egg bacon cheese and mushroom omelette, 300g haddock and 125g basmati rice, 300g beef and basmati rice, 400g salmon, two wholemeal muffins, a banana, various seeds, nuts and a swig of evoo. Oh, and 4 jam doughnuts Spot the slip....Ah, well you need a banana from time to time:lol:


I was going to say mushrooms mate :lol:

Good effort ming! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

R0BR0ID said:


> I was going to say mushrooms mate :lol:
> 
> Good effort ming! :thumb:


I forgot the 3 50g Protein Shakes as well lol.

First day of week 2 of the cycle. No major changes as yet. Muscles feel a little 'harder' and a bit more dense, for want of a better word. Early days. This time next week I'm introducing sdrol 3 weeks on 3 weeks off


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> I forgot the 3 50g Protein Shakes as well lol.
> 
> First day of week 2 of the cycle. No major changes as yet. Muscles feel a little 'harder' and a bit more dense, for want of a better word. Early days. This time next week I'm introducing sdrol 3 weeks on 3 weeks off


So that'll be, Test, Deca and sdrol ?


----------



## Mingster

R0BR0ID said:


> So that'll be, Test, Deca and sdrol ?


And my trt test decanoate, mustn't forget that:lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> And my trt test decanoate, mustn't forget that:lol: :lol:


Save the best till last :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A decent bit of eating yesterday....
> 
> 4 weetabix, 4 pints of milk, 4 egg bacon cheese and mushroom omelette, 300g haddock and 125g basmati rice, 300g beef and basmati rice, 400g salmon, two wholemeal muffins, a banana, various seeds, nuts and a swig of evoo. Oh, and 4 jam doughnuts Spot the slip....Ah, well you need a banana from time to time:lol:


AND THIS WAS JUST FOR BREAKFAST fvck sake caps lock on !!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> A decent bit of eating yesterday....
> 
> 4 weetabix, 4 pints of milk, 4 egg bacon cheese and mushroom omelette, 300g haddock and 125g basmati rice, 300g beef and basmati rice, 400g salmon, two wholemeal muffins, a banana, various seeds, nuts and a swig of evoo. Oh, and 4 jam doughnuts Spot the slip....Ah, well you need a banana from time to time:lol:





Mingster said:


> I forgot the 3 50g Protein Shakes as well lol.
> 
> First day of week 2 of the cycle. No major changes as yet. Muscles feel a little 'harder' and a bit more dense, for want of a better word. Early days. This time next week I'm introducing sdrol 3 weeks on 3 weeks off


Awsome troughing that mate good job you put my binges to shame 

Beautiful start to the new cycle bro..you used sdrol before?

I know your out grafting mate..hope the night aint too much of a drag..fcuking night shifts :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Have had to rejig my workouts slightly this week. Partly due to being on night shift and partly because an old friend has asked me to train with him on Saturday morning when I get off work. I think he feels that my being on nights will give him an edge - how wrong he will be

Today I trained Back and Bi's.

Warm up - a few sets of this and that.

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x140kg. 5x160kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

3x12x65kg. Supersetted with....

Low Pulley Rows.

3x12x65kg.

Seated DB Curls.

2x12x22kg. Supersetted with....

Hammer Curls.

2x12x17.5kg.

Back up to 200kg with the Pulls. Whilst it wasn't easy by any means I managed these quite well considering I'm not at my best with nights. Am aiming for 5x230kg by the end of the first part of the cycle. The Bicep superset absolutely finished me. The Hammer Curls were hardly moving by the end and my arms were vein ridden slabs of swollen....ok, ok, you get the picture lol.

All well and was pleased with the session


----------



## Rob68

Oh b0llox,back to the drawing board for me,was hoping maybe you would be on nights for say, maybe a few month more,especially if you decide on a road trip over here :laugh:

Great to see you starting this cycle/bulk/training regime with avengance by the looks of it mate :thumb:

Do arms fuelled by doughnuts have veins in them then?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Do arms fuelled by doughnuts have veins in them then?


They certainly do mate. Simple carbs bring out the old vascularity like nothing else. Well apart from niacin and viagra I suppose:lol: :lol:

I'm munching on a post workout snickers as we speak


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Doughnuts and snickers fuel the best of them mate 

When your up Ming quick question for you..on ydnur rack pulls mate with you doing 5x5 on that 1st excercise do you always ramp the meight up each set for 5 or do you ever do 5 sets with the same weight?

Just thinking for the 5x5 bits of that new routine of mine..


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Doughnuts and snickers fuel the best of them mate
> 
> When your up Ming quick question for you..on ydnur rack pulls mate with you doing 5x5 on that 1st excercise do you always ramp the meight up each set for 5 or do you ever do 5 sets with the same weight?
> 
> Just thinking for the 5x5 bits of that new routine of mine..


5x5 is generally accepted as 5 sets with the same weight and when achieved to increase the weight. For the needs of this routine I'm using it as a convenient way to pyramid the weights up to a final single max set. If I don't increase the max set from the previous week I will do 2 max sets with the same weight and, in theory, could carry on like that until all 5 sets were being done with the same weight. But I won't. That would require warm-up sets and I only want to be doing five sets total. The week after two max sets I'll always put the weight up, even if I can't get 5 reps.

For example, based on the last workout.

5x120kg. 5x140kg. 5x160kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg.

Next week....

5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5x200kg.

Or....

5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5(hopefully)x210kg.


----------



## Mingster

Are you sitting down? If not, then I suggest that you do....

10 mins fasted cardio this afternoon. 10 minutes on the Rower.

Came in from night shift at 7 o'clock this morning. Had a meal. Went to bed. Trained at half one. Six and a half hours without food is the longest I'm going to manage lol. Planning on doing this x2 a week whilst in my bulking phase, going up to x4 a week during the cuts. Not looking to be an Olympian but a modicum of fitness wouldn't hurt

Before anybody says anything there was not a trace of lycra in sight:lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

This 'cardio' you speak of....... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcukin ell Ming!!!!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Are you sitting down? If not, then I suggest that you do....
> 
> 10 mins fasted cardio this afternoon. 10 minutes on the Rower.
> 
> Came in from night shift at 7 o'clock this morning. Had a meal. Went to bed. Trained at half one. Six and a half hours without food is the longest I'm going to manage lol. Planning on doing this x2 a week whilst in my bulking phase, going up to x4 a week during the cuts. Not looking to be an Olympian but a modicum of fitness wouldn't hurt
> 
> Before anybody says anything there was not a trace of lycra in sight:lol: :lol:


Good effort mate,how was it, was the oxygen mask needed? lol

And the last line about lycra are you sure now?

Just that BBB sent me a pic before saying he was over your way but didnt want to let on to you as it looked like you were warming up for your cardio :lol:

View attachment 79686


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Good effort mate,how was it, was the oxygen mask needed? lol
> 
> And the last line about lycra are you sure now?
> 
> Just that BBB sent me a pic before saying he was over your way but didnt want to let on to you as it looked like you were warming up for your cardio :lol:
> 
> View attachment 79686


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Told you not to share that Rob..but glad you did after the sh1t he gave me when I dared to do some :lol:

Ming bro you must still be ill or not sleeping enough..take your green lycra pants and get away back to bed fella


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Told you not to share that Rob..but glad you did after the sh1t he gave me when I dared to do some :lol:
> 
> Ming bro you must still be ill or not sleeping enough..take your green lycra pants and get away back to bed fella


You do know now that we are gonna have be extra carefull when we post stuff,as he will delve into his gallery of ammunition pics he stores for getting his own back purposes


----------



## Tassotti

Well, this journal has gone gay.....sorry not gay.....SUPER GAY .... lately

Diet, cardio and a couple of pages ago I swear I saw kickbacks.

Wait.....HYPER GAY


----------



## Enjoy1

Tassotti said:


> Well, this journal has gone gay.....sorry not gay.....SUPER GAY .... lately
> 
> Diet, cardio and a couple of pages ago I swear I saw kickbacks.
> 
> Wait.....HYPER GAY


:laugh: Omg look what happens, i go off for a few days, and its all turning in here....lol....good job the princess is back..x:tongue:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awsome troughing that mate good job you put my binges to shame
> 
> Beautiful start to the new cycle bro..you used sdrol before?
> 
> I know your out grafting mate..hope the night aint too much of a drag..fcuking night shifts :lol:


Not a binge, mate. Been eating this every day this week Well, not the doughnuts. Have been mixing it up with Snickers, Caramel Eggs and Smartie Cookies



Tassotti said:


> Well, this journal has gone gay.....sorry not gay.....SUPER GAY .... lately
> 
> Diet, cardio and a couple of pages ago I swear I saw kickbacks.
> 
> Wait.....HYPER GAY


All bodybuilding is gay Tass:laugh: But, unless it's changed dramatically over the last few years, strongman is gayer still:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Nothing much done today as lack of sleep has caught up with me with a vengeance. Will be training Chest and Tri's in the morning with my mate so if I can squeeze a leg session in by Monday that will be all other bodyparts trained once and chest trained twice this week. That's satisfactory in my book for a week of night shifts


----------



## Rob68

Said it before mate,take my hat off to you the way you dont let work or anything become an excuse as to not get some kind of workout done :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

PMSL. How is strongman gay (well apart from Ewen. He is a massive gay)


----------



## Mingster

Tough, tough workout with my mate this morning.

Machine Press.

5x10.

Flat Flyes.

4x15.

Dips.

4x10.

Overhead Tri's.

3x15.

Bench Dips.

3x15.

Reverse Pushdowns.

3x15.

Really struggled with the machine presses. My elbows were on fire and my iff shoulder flared up again. Am getting to the stage where I may well drop all pressing movements from my workouts full stop. I need to give my joints a rest and a chance to heal up. I'm happy I can still progress on Chest and Shoulders with isolation exercises as I've a fair bit of mass in these areas anyway. Needs must and I'll have to try something as cannot go on like this.

Rest of the workout went well and picked up with the Tricep stuff as I'm strong in that area. More high reps and minimal rest between sets equals a big pump and no doubt muscle soreness in a day or so.

My mate is looking well - he's only a couple of months younger than me - and he is a big fan of hgh That's probably why he only looks about 35, the [email protected]:laugh: He's also just started a cycle and I reckon he'll be looking fantastic in a few weeks. We had a good chat after the workout and, though I'm not a fan of training partners, it's worth training with him just for the banter


----------



## Greshie

Blimey Ming , I thought I was an early bird! shame about your shoulder, but you'll know how to get round it I'm sure!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Blimey Ming , I thought I was an early bird! shame about your shoulder, but you'll know how to get round it I'm sure!


Come on Gresh old boy keep up eh  he`s on night shift


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Come on Gresh old boy keep up eh  he`s on night shift


Ah I'd forgotten that !

....... and less of the "old boy" if you don't mind !


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Ah I'd forgotten that !
> 
> ....... and less of the "old boy" if you don't mind !


Sorry `old duffer` :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Sorry `old duffer` :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Tough, tough workout with my mate this morning.
> 
> Machine Press.
> 
> 5x10.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 4x15.
> 
> Dips.
> 
> 4x10.
> 
> Overhead Tri's.
> 
> 3x15.
> 
> Bench Dips.
> 
> 3x15.
> 
> Reverse Pushdowns.
> 
> 3x15.
> 
> Really struggled with the machine presses. My elbows were on fire and my iff shoulder flared up again. Am getting to the stage where I may well drop all pressing movements from my workouts full stop. I need to give my joints a rest and a chance to heal up. I'm happy I can still progress on Chest and Shoulders with isolation exercises as I've a fair bit of mass in these areas anyway. Needs must and I'll have to try something as cannot go on like this.
> 
> Rest of the workout went well and picked up with the Tricep stuff as I'm strong in that area. More high reps and minimal rest between sets equals a big pump and no doubt muscle soreness in a day or so.
> 
> My mate is looking well - he's only a couple of months younger than me - and he is a big fan of hgh That's probably why he only looks about 35, the [email protected]:laugh: He's also just started a cycle and I reckon he'll be looking fantastic in a few weeks. We had a good chat after the workout and, though I'm not a fan of training partners, it's worth training with him just for the banter


Afternoon Ming hope your good fella 

Nice looking workout still mate, sure the banter helps, always seems to make it better for me personally, i train so much better with my partner than i do alone, especially when your around the same level and both love pushing those weights.

On the pains mate, maybe your thinking of dropping pressing stuff could be good. Is it all pressing or certain planes of movement? Just thinking along the lines of that shoulder of mine, even different excercises for the same bodypart can vary whether it hurts or not i.e i can incline press with a bar, but incline db pressing and im in pain straight away.

Youv got a good foundation of muscle and strength mate, so im pretty sure with avoiding pressing wont hold you back, your already upping the reps and the intensity, and as you know me personally had great results the last few weeks on the lighter weight and more reps/isolation stuff, really squeezing and feeling the pump..maybe you work in the same way.

Have you thought about GH yourself mate? Just after you mentioning how well your mate looked using it. What about peptides? They have definatly helped massively with my shoulder pain, maybe work with your niggles aswell...or throw in more deca


----------



## Mingster

Cheers mate

I'm ok with DB bench presses but everything else is a no-no. Weight isn't an issue as even with light weights my joints still give me grief. I'll train round it though - I've trained round worse tbh.

All in all I've had a pretty sh1tty week. Our best friend lost her battle with cancer and died on her 49th birthday. It's especially tough on the missus as they have been friends since they were young. Our gas supply was cut off last Thursday for reasons too ridiculous to go into - read British Gas incompetence - and has only just been re-connected tonight at 8.30:cursing: No hot water and heating for the last few days has not been much fun. Various other issues have cropped up which, coupled with a long set of night shifts has left me on a bit of a downer. Hoping to get some quality kip tonight and start all things afresh tomorrow.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm ok with DB bench presses but everything else is a no-no. Weight isn't an issue as even with light weights my joints still give me grief. I'll train round it though - I've trained round worse tbh.
> 
> All in all I've had a pretty sh1tty week. Our best friend lost her battle with cancer and died on her 49th birthday. It's especially tough on the missus as they have been friends since they were young. Our gas supply was cut off last Thursday for reasons too ridiculous to go into - read British Gas incompetence - and has only just been re-connected tonight at 8.30:cursing: No hot water and heating for the last few days has not been much fun. Various other issues have cropped up which, coupled with a long set of night shifts has left me on a bit of a downer. Hoping to get some quality kip tonight and start all things afresh tomorrow.


Sh1t sorry to hear that mate. Hope your missus is as ok as she can be in the circumstances..and you are too big lad. 49 is no age at all it bad when you hear stuff like that, even worse when its someone who matters to you. Look after the missus mate!

The gas is a sh1tter aswell, i remember being cut off for the same sort of stupidity over a freezing xmas a few years back, they had no intrest in fixing anything until i mentioned that i had my daughter who was only 1 at the time and we had no heating or hot water..then they came out and everything was sorted.

The tiredness isnt gonna help pal..a few melatonin down you and try get a good kip..tomorrows a new day bro chin up


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm ok with DB bench presses but everything else is a no-no. Weight isn't an issue as even with light weights my joints still give me grief. I'll train round it though - I've trained round worse tbh.
> 
> All in all I've had a pretty sh1tty week. Our best friend lost her battle with cancer and died on her 49th birthday. It's especially tough on the missus as they have been friends since they were young. Our gas supply was cut off last Thursday for reasons too ridiculous to go into - read British Gas incompetence - and has only just been re-connected tonight at 8.30:cursing: No hot water and heating for the last few days has not been much fun. Various other issues have cropped up which, coupled with a long set of night shifts has left me on a bit of a downer. Hoping to get some quality kip tonight and start all things afresh tomorrow.


Aw mate sorry to hear about your friend,very sad,hope you n the missus are ok 

Hope the last week gets put well and truely behind you :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm ok with DB bench presses but everything else is a no-no. Weight isn't an issue as even with light weights my joints still give me grief. I'll train round it though - I've trained round worse tbh.
> 
> All in all I've had a pretty sh1tty week. Our best friend lost her battle with cancer and died on her 49th birthday. It's especially tough on the missus as they have been friends since they were young. Our gas supply was cut off last Thursday for reasons too ridiculous to go into - read British Gas incompetence - and has only just been re-connected tonight at 8.30:cursing: No hot water and heating for the last few days has not been much fun. Various other issues have cropped up which, coupled with a long set of night shifts has left me on a bit of a downer. Hoping to get some quality kip tonight and start all things afresh tomorrow.


Sad news Ming , but keep your chin up mate


----------



## Mingster

Week 3 of the cycle/new routine starts today.

No dramatic changes to date. Will not be weighing myself until Saturday but don't think my weight has increased to date. This hasn't been helped by a virulent tummy bug that I've had for the past few days. My eating has been unaffected but what goes in one end has reappeared petty quickly from the other:rolleyes:

Looking a little leaner if anything, with veins and definition slightly improved. My bloat which I suffered from in the latter half of last year - trt induced - has gone completely now and my waist size has dropped 3 inches as a result I haven't taken anything specifically to achieve this apart from my regular vit C dose, although I am running a week long course of Adex at the moment just to keep oestrogen levels in check. Am hoping to keep myself relatively lean despite the high dose deca, a target that many on the board seem to find impossible. Time will tell.

The trails and tribulations of the past week seem to have settled this morning and I managed a good 11 hours sleep last night which is pretty good going following nights I must say. Hoping to get things back to a more normal footing from today. Started a 3 week course of sdrol this morning using m-drol by CEL labs at 2 capsules a day. I have tried sdrol previously and did fine on 2 caps a day but when I upped it to 3 I suffered from horrendous lethargy and had to cut short the course. Will be sticking to 2 caps a day throughout this time and, hopefully, the other meds will alleviate this problem.

Planning on a Back and Calf session later today


----------



## Rob68

Aw mate come on,too much info on the eating habit problems thanks :no: :lol:

Sounds like all is going to plan so far and your pleased with it :thumbup1:

Enjoy the sesh later,maybe start with 10 mins card .....on the rower :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Aw mate come on,too much info on the eating habit problems thanks :no: :lol:
> 
> Sounds like all is going to plan so far and your pleased with it :thumbup1:
> 
> Enjoy the sesh later,maybe start with 10 mins card .....on the rower :whistling: :thumb:


I'll be warming up with a few Mr Kipling Lemon Fondant Fancies mate

Cardio - there I can say it - will be fasted on non-training days....

....I'm planning on training the next few dozen days straight:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'll be warming up with a few Mr Kipling Lemon Fondant Fancies mate
> 
> Cardio - there I can say it - will be fasted on non-training days....
> 
> ....I'm planning on training the next few dozen days straight:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Haven't changed my knee and elbow sleeves in donkey's years so am going to treat myself to some of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/thor-knee-sleeve-support-brace-thick-heavy.html to cheer myself up

Should help to keep me motivated and ease the aching joints a bit. Might even try a very, light squat if I'm feeling totally crazy


----------



## Guest

Ive got some of them m8, cant fault them brilliant


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Haven't changed my knee and elbow sleeves in donkey's years so am going to treat myself to some of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/thor-knee-sleeve-support-brace-thick-heavy.html to cheer myself up
> 
> Should help to keep me motivated and ease the aching joints a bit. Might even try a very, light squat if I'm feeling totally crazy


You`ll look like a bumble bee :lol: :lol: Pics when you get them on :thumb: Dont ever say owt about my old socks


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You`ll look like a bumble bee :lol: :lol: Pics when you get them on :thumb: Dont ever say owt about my old socks


I'll look like a giant, Rob stinging, weight heaving, mountain of food destroying, woman devouring, man slaying, awesome monster wasp.... :whistling: 

So there!!:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Right, time to train shortly. None of you soft lad **** Rage for me lol. This is a real mans pre workout....


----------



## TELBOR

Can't see the pic on my mobile..... Is it a pint of John Smith's Extra Smooth mate??!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Failing that, Lambs Blood?


----------



## Mingster

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't see the pic on my mobile..... Is it a pint of John Smith's Extra Smooth mate??!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Failing that, Lambs Blood?


HaHa. You'll have to wait and see, mate. You're not a million miles away:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> HaHa. You'll have to wait and see, mate. You're not a million miles away:lol:


I best hurry off home then :lol:


----------



## paul81

Haha! Yeah them lemon fancies proper get you going!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Haha! Yeah them lemon fancies proper get you going!! :lol:


I had ming more of a french fancy kinda bloke, the pink and white one


----------



## Mingster

Back and Calf workout amidst a blizzard surrounding the home gym.

Some warm up type stuff.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20.

Rack Pulls.

5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5x210kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

3x12x70kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x12x70kg.

Calf Raise.

6x20x130kg.

New post 50 years of age pb on the Pulls Struggled a little with the leg drive on the earlier sets but focused hard and really nailed it on the 210kg set. Could easily have done 10 reps. Happy with the cable work too. 70kg may not sound much but it's worth 100kg easily on a commercial machine and back was well wrecked after this.

Calf session kept light with quick, explosive reps. I go heavier and with a more deliberate tempo on leg days.

Snowing heavily here at the minute and I was well wrapped up for this workout lol. Took a couple of pics. I'll see if they came out


----------



## paul81

Cant wait for the mingster eskimo look!!


----------



## Rob68

R0BR0ID said:


> I had ming more of a french fancy kinda bloke, the pink and white one


I have him more as a doughnut :lol:



Mingster said:


> Back and Calf workout amidst a blizzard surrounding the home gym.
> 
> Some warm up type stuff.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 5x120kg. 5x150kg. 5x180kg. 5x200kg. 5x210kg.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x12x70kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3x12x70kg.
> 
> Calf Raise.
> 
> 6x20x130kg.
> 
> New post 50 years of age pb on the Pulls Struggled a little with the leg drive on the earlier sets but focused hard and really nailed it on the 210kg set. Could easily have done 10 reps. Happy with the cable work too. 70kg may not sound much but it's worth 100kg easily on a commercial machine and back was well wrecked after this.
> 
> Calf session kept light with quick, explosive reps. I go heavier and with a more deliberate tempo on leg days.
> 
> Snowing heavily here at the minute and I was well wrapped up for this workout lol. Took a couple of pics. I'll see if they came out


Get in mate, PB nice going :thumb:

Fcuking snow lol dont need that coming down again,hate that stuff :death: keep it up there with you lot theres a good un :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I've just had a doughnut:laugh:

Here's a few pics from the frozen home gym today....



HaHa. I look a right posey [email protected] in the last pic but my water bottle was frozen to my leg:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I've just had a doughnut:laugh:
> 
> Here's a few pics from the frozen home gym today....
> 
> View attachment 80364
> View attachment 80365
> View attachment 80366
> 
> 
> HaHa. I look a right posey [email protected] in the last pic but my water bottle was frozen to my leg:lol: :lol:


You look big in those pics Ming (either that or you are wearing umpteen layers of clothes lol ) and it does look VERY cold !


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Awesome PB power mate on the pulls well done you :thumbup1:

Hmm maybe il just rack pull instead of deads off the floor tomorrow night...haha :whistling:

Intrested how you feel the sdrol adds to your input mate..all my time messing about iv never used a PH before..tbh dont know that much about them. Glad the bloats keeping off. That last cycle of mine i did even kicking off with thai oxys and dbols, i had no bloat when using adex and along with that lower carb diet i used my waist slimmed right down aswell..for me anyhow 

Pics are good mate..blizzard outside here now aswell. Only thing i will say is..you look like someone else in that pic...you like bikes or cooking?



:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> You look big in those pics Ming (either that or you are wearing umpteen layers of clothes lol ) and it does look VERY cold !


It was cold Greshie. Just got a vest and the sweatshirt on in the pics - and joggers of course lol. I'd just finished the Rack Pulls and I can't fasten my belt if I have any more layers on



BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome PB power mate on the pulls well done you :thumbup1:
> 
> Hmm maybe il just rack pull instead of deads off the floor tomorrow night...haha :whistling:
> 
> Intrested how you feel the sdrol adds to your input mate..all my time messing about iv never used a PH before..tbh dont know that much about them. Glad the bloats keeping off. That last cycle of mine i did even kicking off with thai oxys and dbols, i had no bloat when using adex and along with that lower carb diet i used my waist slimmed right down aswell..for me anyhow
> 
> Pics are good mate..blizzard outside here now aswell. Only thing i will say is..you look like someone else in that pic...you like bikes or cooking?
> 
> View attachment 80369
> 
> 
> :lol:


I'll keep you posted with the PH progress you cheeky bugger:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I've just had a doughnut:laugh:
> 
> Here's a few pics from the frozen home gym today....
> 
> View attachment 80364
> View attachment 80365
> View attachment 80366
> 
> 
> HaHa. I look a right posey [email protected] in the last pic but my water bottle was frozen to my leg:lol: :lol:


Got my pc brigade hat on 

1.Taking a phone into the gym never mind a camera

2.Wearing a belt,just to have your pic taken ?

3.Gloves ?

4.Straps ?

:nono: :ban: ................. :lol: :lol:

Good pics though :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Got my pc brigade hat on
> 
> 1.Taking a phone into the gym never mind a camera
> 
> 2.Wearing a belt,just to have your pic taken ?
> 
> 3.Gloves ?
> 
> 4.Straps ?
> 
> :nono: :ban: ................. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good pics though :thumb:


1. I do what I want in any other gym so I'll certainly do it in mine:lol: :lol:

2. Belt is essential on the Rack Pulls. It's stops my spine snapping.

3. It's so cold the bar would stick to my fingers otherwise. Us northerners know this

4. I'm not losing any weight or reps with slippy fingers. Grip strength is for another day

:rockon:


----------



## paul81

Jealous of home gym :sad:

But BBB's pic was awesome! :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

paul81 said:


> Jealous of home gym :sad:
> 
> But BBB's pic was awesome! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> 1. I do what I want in any other gym so I'll certainly do it in mine:lol: :lol:
> 
> 2. Belt is essential on the Rack Pulls. It's stops my spine snapping.
> 
> 3. It's so cold the bar would stick to my fingers otherwise. Us northerners know this
> 
> 4. I'm not losing any weight or reps with slippy fingers. Grip strength is for another day
> 
> :rockon:


Lmao The 1st answer said it all :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Arms session today.

All bicep sets x15 reps. All tricep sets x20 reps.

DB Curls supersetted with Pushdowns x3.

Hammer Curls supersetted with Bench Dips x3.

Reverse Curls supersetted with Skulls x3.

Concentration Curls supersetted with Reverse Pushdowns x2.

I am knackered after this I must say that there's nothing to make one feel like a bodybuilder than completing a high rep arm workout lol. Absolutely pumped to the max after this with lots of veins sticking out all over. I've developed a nice big vein along the lateral head of my left tricep and this is now, officially, my favourite bodypart:lol: :lol: I must be eating in a calorie deficit as I seem to be getting leaner day by day. If this is dieting bring on the high dose anabolics:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Arms session today.
> 
> All bicep sets x15 reps. All tricep sets x20 reps.
> 
> DB Curls supersetted with Pushdowns x3.
> 
> Hammer Curls supersetted with Bench Dips x3.
> 
> Reverse Curls supersetted with Skulls x3.
> 
> Concentration Curls supersetted with Reverse Pushdowns x2.
> 
> I am knackered after this I must say that there's nothing to make one feel like a bodybuilder than completing a high rep arm workout lol. Absolutely pumped to the max after this with lots of veins sticking out all over. I've developed a nice big vein along the lateral head of my left tricep and this is now, officially, my favourite bodypart:lol: :lol: I must be eating in a calorie deficit as I seem to be getting leaner day by day. If this is dieting bring on the high dose anabolics:thumb:


Bloody hell Ming, that's a workout and a half. I have shoulders and arms tomorrow, I may steal some of that for myself! 

LOve the feeling of pumped arms, so you cant get your hands to your head afterwards to was your hair! :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Lmao Mate get a biro and colour the tricep vein in for keeps sake :lol:

Diggy, he just takes his hair off n shoves it in the washing machine :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Lmao Mate get a biro and colour the tricep vein in for keeps sake :lol:
> 
> Diggy, he just takes his hair off n shoves it in the washing machine :laugh:


Wind your neck in socko

My hair gets washed when it rains whether it needs it or not. That is, if I haven't got a hat on:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

12 minutes fasted cardio on the rower first thing this morning

A nice protein shake and banana afterwards and will be taking the dog out for a brisk 2 miler any minute. Then back home for my second breakfast

Jabbed my right quad on Tuesday. Totally painless at the time, there's a dull ache there this morning. Nothing to get excited about however, and it's just as well as it will be the left quads turn tomorrow.

Nice day. Might have a wander around Durham this afternoon


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Grand day out today mate..make the most of the sun and the afternoon 

Itl help you relax and get the heart rate down after another big cardio session anyhow...


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm ok with DB bench presses but everything else is a no-no. Weight isn't an issue as even with light weights my joints still give me grief. I'll train round it though - I've trained round worse tbh.
> 
> All in all I've had a pretty sh1tty week. Our best friend lost her battle with cancer and died on her 49th birthday. It's especially tough on the missus as they have been friends since they were young. Our gas supply was cut off last Thursday for reasons too ridiculous to go into - read British Gas incompetence - and has only just been re-connected tonight at 8.30:cursing: No hot water and heating for the last few days has not been much fun. Various other issues have cropped up which, coupled with a long set of night shifts has left me on a bit of a downer. Hoping to get some quality kip tonight and start all things afresh tomorrow.


Sh1t ming, Sometimes it just all happens at once. Sorry to hear your sad news and then the other bollox life throws at you !


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Retro Hope you get yourself sorted as well mate.


----------



## Mingster

These things happen, mate. Very sad with regards our friend, Diane. Very annoying concerning the gas.

Weights wise it lets me concentrate on exercises that normally take a back seat in my workouts so not all bad. I'll do a good rotator cuff warm-up before the sessions


----------



## Redbeard85

Sounds like you need some heating in that gym room dude, lol! I agree with Greshie mate, you look huge in those pics man :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> 12 minutes fasted cardio on the rower first thing this morning
> 
> A nice protein shake and banana afterwards and will be taking the dog out for a brisk 2 miler any minute. Then back home for my second breakfast
> 
> Jabbed my right quad on Tuesday. Totally painless at the time, there's a dull ache there this morning. Nothing to get excited about however, and it's just as well as it will be the left quads turn tomorrow.
> 
> Nice day. Might have a wander around Durham this afternoon


Get yourself out mate,after yesterdays arms sesh,vest on,vein highlighted,hair washed :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Get yourself out mate,after yesterdays arms sesh,vest on,vein highlighted,hair washed :lol:


I'm away out now mate

For anybody out and about in Durham I'm the handsome guy with the big guns and furry hoodie:lol: :lol:

Oh, and the aura of awesomeness


----------



## flinty90

Hey ming you massive hunk of fcukin monster. hope your all good mate !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Hey ming you massive hunk of fcukin monster. hope your all good mate !!!


Ah Flints, you beardo wierdo, Greshie stalking, stud muffin and all round bundle of fun, you. I'm doing ok, mate. Hope you are well. You got your shifts sorted out yet?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Ah Flints, you beardo wierdo, Greshie stalking, stud muffin and all round bundle of fun, you. I'm doing ok, mate. Hope you are well. You got your shifts sorted out yet?


Not yet bro... just trying to get work finished up as quick as possible. like i said in my journal, work should be slowing down again in next few weeks so i will be back on it hard bro..

you still smashing yoursewlf to bits mate ??


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Not yet bro... just trying to get work finished up as quick as possible. like i said in my journal, work should be slowing down again in next few weeks so i will be back on it hard bro..
> 
> you still smashing yoursewlf to bits mate ??


Trying my best mate. Winter gym action pics on page 194 I believe lol.

Be good to get you back to your regular workouts mate. Missing following your progress.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Trying my best mate. Winter gym action pics on page 194 I believe lol.
> 
> Be good to get you back to your regular workouts mate. Missing following your progress.


still follow me mate i like to have your support x


----------



## Mingster

Aha!! My Thor 'Bumble Bee' knee and elbow sleeves have arrived Top service from the Strength Shop as usual. Will give them a go and try and get some awesome buzzing pics up next leg workout


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I've just had a doughnut:laugh:
> 
> Here's a few pics from the frozen home gym today....
> 
> View attachment 80364
> View attachment 80365
> View attachment 80366
> 
> 
> HaHa. I look a right posey [email protected] in the last pic but my water bottle was frozen to my leg:lol: :lol:


look mint ming lol.. very beefy ..


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> look mint ming lol.. very beefy ..


I'm actually quite a bit leaner than before. Dropped a fair bit of bodyfat/bloat since I started this cycle. I have another 3 weeks until I start a 4 week cut but the way things are going I'll just be able to carry on as I am and get there all the same Most people blow up on deca but, to me, it's the diet drug of choice lol.


----------



## flinty90

didnt mean beefy as in fat mate meant as in thick and hunky lol x


----------



## Mingster

I know that, mate. After all, you are a man of taste and style:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Terrible nights sleep last night.

I don't want to make this sound worse than it is but I suffer from a gum disorder than occasionally manifests itself via a jawbone infection. This results in a pain similar to acute toothache and, boy, did this kick in last night. I tried a few solutions to no effect. Fortunately I try to keep a supply of antibiotics on hand - purchased whilst on holiday abroad - and these eventually worked their magic. Will be getting a few jobs out of the way early doors then trying to grab a couple of hours kip before my leg workout today.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Sh1t mate..nowt worse than a toothache pain at any time of the day especially during the night :no:

Hope its ok now mate, get rested up before destroying them legs!


----------



## retro-mental

flinty90 said:


> look mint ming lol.. very beefy ..


I missed these, You beast !!


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Terrible nights sleep last night.
> 
> I don't want to make this sound worse than it is but I suffer from a gum disorder than occasionally manifests itself via a jawbone infection. This results in a pain similar to acute toothache and, boy, did this kick in last night. I tried a few solutions to no effect. Fortunately I try to keep a supply of antibiotics on hand - purchased whilst on holiday abroad - and these eventually worked their magic. Will be getting a few jobs out of the way early doors then trying to grab a couple of hours kip before my leg workout today.


It never rains ming !!!! hope you sort that out sharpish !


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Terrible nights sleep last night.
> 
> I don't want to make this sound worse than it is but I suffer from a gum disorder than occasionally manifests itself via a jawbone infection. This results in a pain similar to acute toothache and, boy, did this kick in last night. I tried a few solutions to no effect. Fortunately I try to keep a supply of antibiotics on hand - purchased whilst on holiday abroad - and these eventually worked their magic. Will be getting a few jobs out of the way early doors then trying to grab a couple of hours kip before my leg workout today.


Hope it sorts itself out asap , nothing worse than any form of toothache, even when it's not your teeth ! and nothing better than a nap during the day


----------



## Mingster

Toothache notwithstanding I managed a Leg session today.

Leg Press.

2x20 reps. Supersetted with....

Lunges. 20 reps 10x each leg.

Front Squat.

6x60kg. 6x80kg. 6x80kg.

Squat.

8x80kg. 8x100kg. 8x100kg.

Leg Press.

2x20 reps. Supersetted with....

Lunges 20 reps. 10x each leg.

Calf Raises.

6x10-15. Super slow.

Forget all the other stuff. Today was a memorable day for myself, it being the first time I have successfully squatted since my back injury in 2008 There's no way I can express how happy I am at having achieved this. It is, without doubt, my greatest achievement since my competitive days. Ok, the weights are nothing special, but the last time I attempted a squat I had 60kg on the bar and I couldn't manage half a rep the pain was so bad. No pain at all today and I could easily have managed more reps/weight but attempting that would just have been silly. The front squats were a little uncomfortable, as they always are, but no problem at all with the conventional squats. Nice, slow, deep reps. Fantastic.

If it wasn't for the toothache I'd be over the moon lol. Think I may well be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Well done on the Squats Ming :thumb:


----------



## Milky

How's that home gym mate ?

squats as well ! Fair play to you mate.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Well done on the Squats Ming :thumb:





Milky said:


> How's that home gym mate ?
> 
> squats as well ! Fair play to you mate.


Cheers guys. It's difficult to explain my squat fixation lol. Coming from a powerlifting background, squatting has always been my favourite lift. I used to love to squat. Unfortunately my disc injuries put paid to that. 3/4 years of patient rehab and I've finally managed to do them again. It's a major thing for me I'll never go as heavy as I have in the past of course, it's just being able to do them again that's so important to me.

The home gym is spot on Milky. Couldn't be better. Your mats have pride of place I have one, trimmed down a bit, inside my power cage, and the other in the area where I do my curls/rows and other EZ bar exercises:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. It's difficult to explain my squat fixation lol. Coming from a powerlifting background, squatting has always been my favourite lift. I used to love to squat. Unfortunately my disc injuries put paid to that. 3/4 years of patient rehab and I've finally managed to do them again. It's a major thing for me I'll never go as heavy as I have in the past of course, it's just being able to do them again that's so important to me.
> 
> The home gym is spot on Milky. Couldn't be better. Your mats have pride of place I have one, trimmed down a bit, inside my power cage, and the other in the area where I do my curls/rows and other EZ bar exercises:thumbup1:


Just gutted those theiving gits got to the ther ten mate.

I had to get them out my van tho, it was on its ar*e !!


----------



## Tassotti

Right, time to forget this bodybuilding lark and enter some powerlifting comps ............


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Right, time to forget this bodybuilding lark and enter some powerlifting comps ............


Don't tempt me lol. I've got enough voices whispering in my ear without you adding to them:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Toothache notwithstanding I managed a Leg session today.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20 reps. Supersetted with....
> 
> Lunges. 20 reps 10x each leg.
> 
> Front Squat.
> 
> 6x60kg. 6x80kg. 6x80kg.
> 
> Squat.
> 
> 8x80kg. 8x100kg. 8x100kg.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20 reps. Supersetted with....
> 
> Lunges 20 reps. 10x each leg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 6x10-15. Super slow.
> 
> Forget all the other stuff. Today was a memorable day for myself, it being the first time I have successfully squatted since my back injury in 2008 There's no way I can express how happy I am at having achieved this. It is, without doubt, my greatest achievement since my competitive days. Ok, the weights are nothing special, but the last time I attempted a squat I had 60kg on the bar and I couldn't manage half a rep the pain was so bad. No pain at all today and I could easily have managed more reps/weight but attempting that would just have been silly. The front squats were a little uncomfortable, as they always are, but no problem at all with the conventional squats. Nice, slow, deep reps. Fantastic.
> 
> If it wasn't for the toothache I'd be over the moon lol. Think I may well be sore tomorrow.


 :rockon: :thumb :Big princess hugs ya wee monkey...brilliant going Ming on the squats...king of all workouts.....and yes, you may well be sore tomorrow...again....awsome stuff hun..xxx


----------



## Rob68

Chuffed for you mate on the squats :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Missed that awesome feat yesterday mate sorry..top top stuff on the squats fella very impressive :thumb:

Major aim/goal/milestone achieved.

Could be something in what Tass and the voices are saying lol...dont mean this to sound cheeky mate, but is there such a thing as like masters/over 50's etc powerlifting comps?

Not so clued up on the powerlifting scene, i know your thinking about the BB shows, but wonder if there was a powerlifting type one, maybe even for a laugh/old times sake could be good crack


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Chuffed for you mate on the squats :thumb:





BigBarnBoy said:


> Missed that awesome feat yesterday mate sorry..top top stuff on the squats fella very impressive :thumb:
> 
> Major aim/goal/milestone achieved.
> 
> Could be something in what Tass and the voices are saying lol...dont mean this to sound cheeky mate, but is there such a thing as like masters/over 50's etc powerlifting comps?
> 
> Not so clued up on the powerlifting scene, i know your thinking about the BB shows, but wonder if there was a powerlifting type one, maybe even for a laugh/old times sake could be good crack


Cheers guys

It's a milestone I never really expected to reach tbh so that makes it sweeter still.

I don't think that there is realistically any chance of doing strongman stuff. The wear and tear and strain of strongman is so much greater than that of bodybuilding and even powerlifting. The body is forced to move in so many alien directions without being properly set that it's an injury waiting to happen, even for the fittest and best prepared competitors. You've only got to see the amount of injuries the top guys get, the attrition rate is phenomenal.

Having said that, I can only continue carefully and see where things lead. I'm being cautious with my Rack Pulls/Deads and will do the same with the Squats. Would love to achieve a 200kg lift in both. Not enough to win any comps but would be a hugely satisfying achievement for myself. Will proceed cautiously however. I seem to be dropping to bits these days so I'll be keen to avoid any further injuries or setbacks.


----------



## Replicator

SQAUTIN!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Gums are a little better today, not in constant pain just sporadic bursts here and there. Eating is a sensitive business however and that doesn't make me the happiest person in the world. At least the anti-biotics seem to be kicking in a bit.

And they aren't the only meds kicking in lol. Waist size down two notches since cycle began yet weighed in today at 246lbs, 17 stone 8 pounds. Mmmmmm. Nice Hopefully I can maintain as much weight as possible whilst leaning up still further. Not sure I really want to get a whole lot heavier as cardio and just walking about becomes a little difficult but I'll carry on and see where things take me


----------



## Rob68

Hows the back today after the squats,all good i hope,although granted it was only measily 100kg  something i struggled like fcuk with the other day :no: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hows the back today after the squats,all good i hope,although granted it was only measily 100kg  something i struggled like fcuk with the other day :no: :lol:


No problem with the back at all mate Slight doms in the quads and ass but nothing much. Only problem today is that I'm struggling to eat because of my gums. Really p1ssing me off at the minute:cursing:

Cheat day as well. Was hoping for a pizza:no:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No problem with the back at all mate Slight doms in the quads and ass but nothing much. Only problem today is that I'm struggling to eat because of my gums. Really p1ssing me off at the minute:cursing:
> 
> Cheat day as well. Was hoping for a pizza:no:


Brilliant,mate ,pleased as fcuk for you on the squats as i know what your like about them,good to see you have come through unscaved aswell :thumbup1: ...

Dont even go there on legs lol mine are still in bits,thought a bike ride this morning would loosen them up a little,not a chance they even worse now ...all good lol

The gum situ sounds a right nightmare,you depending on shakes then?

Just read your 5`11 for some reason i had you down for a bout 5`7 dont ask me why :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Brilliant,mate ,pleased as fcuk for you on the squats as i know what your like about them,good to see you have come through unscaved aswell :thumbup1: ...
> 
> Dont even go there on legs lol mine are still in bits,thought a bike ride this morning would loosen them up a little,not a chance they even worse now ...all good lol
> 
> The gum situ sounds a right nightmare,you depending on shakes then?
> 
> Just read your 5`11 for some reason i had you down for a bout 5`7 dont ask me why :lol:


Not eating much at the minute - too fed up lol.

I'm 5' 11 mate. Well, I was last time I was measured for a medical a good few years back. I might have shrunk since with my advancing years:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not eating much at the minute - too fed up lol.
> 
> I'm 5' 11 mate. Well, I was last time I was measured for a medical a good few years back. I might have shrunk since with my advancing years:lol: :lol:


Best get something eaten today,be even more fed up tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Best get something eaten today,be even more fed up tomorrow


Pressure getting to you, mate? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Not eating much at the minute - too fed up lol.
> 
> I'm 5' 11 mate. Well, I was last time I was measured for a medical a good few years back. *I might have shrunk since with my advancing years* :lol: :lol:





Rob68 said:


> *Best get something eaten today,be even more fed up tomorrow*


... and you may shrink even further...

How about an omelette (or three) ?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Pressure getting to you, mate? :whistling:


Nope,but the dizzy heights are giving me vertigo though lol



Greshie said:


> ... and you may shrink even further...
> 
> How about an omelette (or three) ?


Thanks gresh but ive eaten already :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Nope,but the dizzy heights are giving me vertigo though lol
> 
> Thanks gresh but ive eaten already :laugh:


Not you .... oh never mind ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

When I've got over feeling sorry for myself I'll get something down me lol. It wasn't so bad this morning and I managed 2/3 meals then Hopefully it will ease off a bit later.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good stuff guys,

I'd think you should be repping with 200kg on squat good job guys.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff guys,
> 
> I'd think you should be repping with 200kg on squat good job guys.


I haven't squatted for many years following a bad back injury Matt. This was my first attempt since


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff guys,
> 
> I'd think you should be repping with 200kg on squat good job guys.





Mingster said:


> I haven't squatted for many years following a bad back injury Matt. This was my first attempt since


Matt this is what happens when you get a bit older, so get those lifts under your belt whilst you are young and flexible !


----------



## Mingster

Not much to report today. Mouth still giving me serious gyp. Hoping for an emergency dental appointment on Wednesday afternoon but will have to wait until after the holiday to confirm. Food limited to shakes, cottage cheese and yoghurt at the minute.

Didn't feel much like training but did a little bit of rotator cuff work and had a haircut lol.

Will be taking a pair of pliers to the old molars at this rate:no:


----------



## Greshie

Painkillers ?


----------



## Mingster

Loaded up with them Gresh. Don't seem to be doing much.


----------



## Greshie

Oh God! I don't envy you at all ... the next 48 hours will seem an eternity !


----------



## Rob68

How you feeling today mate,apart from one aspect where im sure you will have a little smirk going on lol


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not much to report today. Mouth still giving me serious gyp. Hoping for an emergency dental appointment on Wednesday afternoon but will have to wait until after the holiday to confirm. Food limited to shakes, cottage cheese and yoghurt at the minute.
> 
> Didn't feel much like training but did a little bit of rotator cuff work and had a haircut lol.
> 
> Will be taking a pair of pliers to the old molars at this rate:no:


keep your chin up bro.. look at it as if its a cutting week lol/....


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> keep your chin up bro.. look at it as if its a cutting week lol/....


Flints, Ming doesn't understand the concept of a cut .... unless it's to do with his hair lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> keep your chin up bro.. look at it as if its a cutting week lol/....





Rob68 said:


> How you feeling today mate,apart from one aspect where im sure you will have a little smirk going on lol





Greshie said:


> Flints, Ming doesn't understand the concept of a cut .... unless it's to do with his hair lol


Cheers guys. No improvement. Speaking from having experience of this ailment I only have two options when I can eventually get to a dentist. One is a series of appointments where they will drill through the teeth so that they can drain the fluid build-up from my jaw. This usually takes 2/3 appointments and is very painful for quite some time. The other alternative is to puul out the adjacent tooth and get stuck straight into the jaw itself. This usually takes one appointment and gets it over and done with.

I think I'll push for the latter option. There will come a point when I start running out of teeth but I'll worry about that when it happens lol.

I'm not sure which is the worst. The pain in my jaw or the hunger pangs. I hate being hungry.


----------



## Mingster

Managed to get an emergency appointment at the local hospital. They said they could patch me up until I have a chance to see my local dentist or pull the tooth and drain the jawbone. I said pull away, and now I'm back home with a huge clump of gauze padding out my cheek lol. Dentist said I had the thickest jaw that he's seen in a good while I knew all that eating was developing my physique.

Can't wait till anaesthetic wears off and it heals up a bit. I can sense a week long feeding frenzy coming on


----------



## flinty90

glad its sorted mate, now to get the feeling back and get the feeding in lol !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> glad its sorted mate, now to get the feeling back and get the feeding in lol !!!


The anaesthetic is wearing off now lol and I think it hurts more than it did before lol. Might be a few days before I can go into full feed mode. Hopefully back training on Wednesday


----------



## Greshie

At least the fluid has been drained, so everything should heal up nicely, I suppose there will be a bit of pain as the procedure would be invasive , but hopefully it will wear off quickly...


----------



## retro-mental

i still cant rep you for the squats. I know how it must have felt for you. A big phyisical and mental acheivement and i also know how scary it can be doing it due to the pain you have felt before. Ewen beats himself up about squats and deadlifts with weight, depth etc etc but he has done fuking brilliant considering he has also had back problems. hopefully with persisting in the squats and deads you should strengthen the back preventing future injury !

Still opn for the wednseday deadline ?


----------



## Mingster

Things much better today. Sore face from the extraction/draining but nothing compared to the previous pain Getting a few sharp headaches from time to time but I'm sure these will ease over the next few days. Have managed a few sandwiches and soft foods today. Won't be able to chew properly for a while I guess. I've managed about 200g of protein so far so will probably get 300g in for the day. A bit down on the usual total but it's to be expected for a few days I suppose.

Will get a chest and shoulders workout in tomorrow without fail. I'll have to get the workouts in as I can't wait till leg day lol. I'm gagging to try a few more squats but have to get chest and shoulders, back and calfs, and then arms in first. Boo Hiss!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Week 4 of the cycle officially starts today.

All in all it will be a difficult process to measure as I'm not going all out with the compounds on this cycle. Normally one could say 'Well my bench has gone up 30kg,' or I can do two extra sets of 8 on the OHP.' But not this time. So....it will be more a tale of the tape with the scales, measurements and the mirror, as well as my gut instincts, being the qualifying factors this time round.

Despite the fact that my jaw ache has hit my training, and eating, over the past 6 days my weight is up 8lbs to 246lbs since the cycle began. My waist has grown smaller over the same period. Vascularity has improved and I am looking a little leaner to boot. All good here then

My Rack Pulls continue to climb and I have managed to squat for the first time in an eternity so these are major plus factors, although not directly linked - at least in the case of the squats - with the cycle itself. I have set myself some little targets with these lifts but I'm not prepared to make these public at this point. I'm not shy or modest - who me? lol - merely concerned that I do not tempt fate

Side effects of a negative nature have been few. When I was on the low trt dose of test I got a few spots on my chest and back but, strangely, once I upped the dose to cycle levels these began to reduce and fade and are now mostly gone. I have suffered very little deca 'bloat' although I have started a little burst of adex at half a tab a day for around a week. Although there are no obvious signs I feel my oestrogen levels have risen and need to counteract this for a while. As I say, I have no obvious symptoms, but I have 'a feeling' which I have previously found wise not to ignore.

Despite my problems teethwise, I have felt fuller and stronger this past few days so I feel it is safe to say that the meds have kicked in now. This includes the sdrol and I have started week 2 of 3 today.

Fingers crossed that I can get some un-interrupted training in now


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mate if i could rep you again so soon i would do..chuffed for you how well its going :thumb:

Nice little weight gain so far, a quality one by the sound of it, not a water induced one. The smaller waist and leaning is a great plus!

Daft to say but its good you obviously know them feelings..like me with the gyno..about your oestrogen levels..i know that feeling aswell and find adex usually the answer, even just half a tab EOD. But your well aware of that mate 

Understand with the keeping the goals slightly in your head, youv acheieved sh1t loads already..just squatting anything at all for example. So the weight goals are possibly just a nice bonus.

Glad the mouth is on the mend, although maybe your wife doesnt feel the same now your gobs spouting well again :laugh:

top work bro!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Oh mate just remembered to tell you..

That Englands strongest man northern qualifier is on Sunday 6th May on the bank hol weekend starts at 12 i think :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for the kind words mate. And for the cheek:laugh: I'll have you know that the missus loves the sound of my gentle, relaxing, calming voice:lol: :lol:

Things are going ok. I'm sure that without the hiccups they could have gone better still, but's that's life and we all learn to go with the flow or we end up getting washed away. It's going to be difficult to keep you up to date with the effects of the sdrol as I'm obviously not taking it in isolation. Size and strength are up since I started taking it but you could argue that is down to the other meds kicking in as well. I'll probably be able to tell more clearly when I drop them from my cycle and, again, when I re-introduce them.

All things being equal I will be off work for the qualifier on the 6th The missus is up for a day out so if you get any more details let me know and, hopefully, you can buy me a burger whilst we watch silly big men grunting and groaning and giving themselves hernias in a field :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Sounds like a plan mate!

Hopefully itl be a nice day if you come through and the only straining we'l be doing is lifiting either a pint glass or a big fat burger 

Will keep you updated


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right. Week 4 of the cycle officially starts today.
> 
> All in all it will be a difficult process to measure as I'm not going all out with the compounds on this cycle. Normally one could say 'Well my bench has gone up 30kg,' or I can do two extra sets of 8 on the OHP.' But not this time. So....it will be more a tale of the tape with the scales, measurements and the mirror, as well as my gut instincts, being the qualifying factors this time round.
> 
> Despite the fact that my jaw ache has hit my training, and eating, over the past 6 days my weight is up 8lbs to 246lbs since the cycle began. My waist has grown smaller over the same period. Vascularity has improved and I am looking a little leaner to boot. All good here then
> 
> My Rack Pulls continue to climb and I have managed to squat for the first time in an eternity so these are major plus factors, although not directly linked - at least in the case of the squats - with the cycle itself. I have set myself some little targets with these lifts but I'm not prepared to make these public at this point. I'm not shy or modest - who me? lol - merely concerned that I do not tempt fate
> 
> Side effects of a negative nature have been few. When I was on the low trt dose of test I got a few spots on my chest and back but, strangely, once I upped the dose to cycle levels these began to reduce and fade and are now mostly gone. I have suffered very little deca 'bloat' although I have started a little burst of adex at half a tab a day for around a week. Although there are no obvious signs I feel my oestrogen levels have risen and need to counteract this for a while. As I say, I have no obvious symptoms, but I have 'a feeling' which I have previously found wise not to ignore.
> 
> Despite my problems teethwise, I have felt fuller and stronger this past few days so I feel it is safe to say that the meds have kicked in now. This includes the sdrol and I have started week 2 of 3 today.
> 
> Fingers crossed that I can get some un-interrupted training in now


Glad to see everything`s going well mate,just dont be getting giddy with the squats,you know that anyway :thumbup1: ......................... In code that last bit means `I dont want you catching me on squats` :laugh:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Mate if i could rep you again so soon i would do..chuffed for you how well its going :thumb:
> 
> Nice little weight gain so far, a quality one by the sound of it, not a water induced one. The smaller waist and leaning is a great plus!
> 
> Daft to say but its good you obviously know them feelings..like me with the gyno..about your oestrogen levels..i know that feeling aswell and find adex usually the answer, even just half a tab EOD. But your well aware of that mate
> 
> Understand with the keeping the goals slightly in your head, youv acheieved sh1t loads already..just squatting anything at all for example. So the weight goals are possibly just a nice bonus.
> 
> *Glad the mouth is on the mend, although maybe your wife doesnt feel the same now your gobs spouting well again* :laugh:
> 
> top work bro!


Doesnt stop his fingers typing unfortunately :whistling: ..... :lol:

You know i dont mean it pal :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds like a plan mate!
> 
> Hopefully itl be a nice day if you come through and the only straining we'l be doing is lifiting either a pint glass or a big fat burger
> 
> Will keep you updated


Hmm,sounds like team talks to me, worried about anything by any chance ? :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Don't tempt me lol. I've got enough voices whispering in my ear without you adding to them:lol: :lol:


Cough Over 50s records need smashing up cough 

Must be a great feeling to squat after 3/4 years off, happy for ya mate, your patient rehab has paid off!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like your on the mend big fella, its all about the mirror mate. Only 4 weeks in and showing already is superb m8, will be nothing but up from here on in.

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers for the kind words and support to everybody:thumb:

Wardy, it's fantastic to have managed a squatting session. Squatting was always my favourite, and strongest lift, so to get a little session in after all this time was great. TBH I had given up on ever managing it. Now I can't wait till the next session, although I will have to be sensible and not undo all the good work.

Rob, what are you squatting at the moment again? :whistling: 

Dave, cheers mate Only 3 weeks in really


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Wardy, it's fantastic to have managed a squatting session. Squatting was always my favourite, and strongest lift, so to get a little session in after all this time was great. TBH I had given up on ever managing it. Now I can't wait till the next session, although I will have to be sensible and not undo all the good work.


Yeah mate no going crazy piling on what you used to be able to do :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah mate no going crazy piling on what you used to be able to do :lol:


Not this week at least:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Rob, what are you squatting at the moment again? :whistling:


Im on a de-load for a few weeks :whistling: :laugh: .................. Git


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Not this week at least:whistling:


Have a walk out with 300kg just for old times sakes  you could even do a 1/4 rep just to get a feel :lol: don't sink it too far though


----------



## Mingster

Just nipped to the shops and bought 2kg of steak mince, 2kg of smoked haddock, 9 packets of basmati rice, 12 wholemeal muffins and 4 bananas for under £25. Obviously the rice and muffins will last longer, but that's 4 full days eating there at a pretty good price imo

Obviously the rice could be bought cheaper but the instant stuff is perfect for my needs, a packet does 2 meals and you can get 3 packets for two quid so you can't go wrong I reckon.


----------



## Mingster

A return to the gym with a Chest and Shoulder workout.

Rotator Cuff warm up routine.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10. 1x10+5kg. 3x10+10kg.

DB Press @32kg supersetted with DB Flye @22kg.

3x15x15.

Rear Delt Rows.

3x15x75kg.

Rear Laterals @17.5kg supersetted with Side Laterals @10kg

3x15x12.

Cracking little workout today. Pretty much at the same weights as I was using before my break from training, but form was super strict and I concentrated on a mind-muscle connection, getting the absolute max from every rep. Super painful and super productive, lots of pump and vein popping, I had the look of a handsome version of that Jay Cutler fellow:laugh: Only with better aesthetics and a worse tan

Really enjoyed the session, and one workout closer to squatting once more.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice little workout there mate..you crazy squat lover you 

What are your rear delt rows mate? Wasnt sure what movement it was thats all.

Love all the high intensity stuff, cant beat when you feel like your skin needs to tear to fit the muscle in lol :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice little workout there mate..you crazy squat lover you
> 
> What are your rear delt rows mate? Wasnt sure what movement it was thats all.
> 
> Love all the high intensity stuff, cant beat when you feel like your skin needs to tear to fit the muscle in lol :thumb:


They are similar to bent rows but done with the Oly EZ bar. I grip the plates themselves rather than the bar, bend over and row a little higher up the torso than you would with conventional bent rows. If you 'feel' them they hit the rear delts with a bit more weight than you can use on other exercises. I tried resting my head on my heavy punch bag stood on the floor today and it worked well, eliminating any body sway/leverage that otherwise can 'cheat' the motion a bit


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> They are similar to bent rows but done with the Oly EZ bar. I grip the plates themselves rather than the bar, bend over and row a little higher up the torso than you would with conventional bent rows. If you 'feel' them they hit the rear delts with a bit more weight than you can use on other exercises. I tried resting my head on my heavy punch bag stood on the floor today and it worked well, eliminating any body sway/leverage that otherwise can 'cheat' the motion a bit


Got it bro :thumbup1:

kind of like face pulls but with free weights. Can see that working well and be a good one to get abit weight thrown at them. We used to use the back of a bench on an incline to rest your forehead on while doing strict rear DB flyes, the same effect id say in that it stops you swaying and keeps you locked in and the tension in the right place. Punch bag will of made a good substitute..nice thinking


----------



## Mingster

Up there for thinking....

Down there for....er, walking about lol.

Can't sing, dance or whistle:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Up there for thinking....
> 
> Down there for....er, walking about lol.
> 
> Can't sing, dance or whistle:lol: :lol:


Makes 2 of us fella 

I tried that line yesterday and it didnt work for me either :no:


----------



## Replicator

just letting you know i havent forgotten ye

good stuff


----------



## Mingster

A Back and Calf workout after work today.

Warm up stuff.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x50kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x130kg. 5x160kg. 5x190kg. 5x220kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

3x12x70kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x12x80kg.

Calf Raises - fast and explosive.

6x20x130kg.

A little tired today. Haven't been sleeping well following my extraction the other day. I am blaming this at the moment rather than the sdrol which has given me lethargy issues in the past. Time will tell. I'm planning on a very early night tonight with added melatonin to catch up on my z's

Having said that another PB on the Pulls. And easy peasy it was too Only did 4 sets instead of 5 as I thought I'd better not push my luck. Upped the other back stuff a little to and cruised through the sets comfortably. I am definitely getting stronger. Having a pwo shake now with mince and potato's to come then a good 8/9 hours sleep hopefully. Very pleased with the session:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Great little session bro..nice work :thumb:

Good stuff with the rack pulls mate, 220 is a good benchmark especially if it went well. Love those high rep wide pulldowns too, after a few sets of them your always gonna be Barndoor Senior  Exit via the double firedoors....

Hope the melatonin does the trick into noddy land mate


----------



## Rob68

Great going mate,especially the PB bet your chuffed with hows things are going at present,long may they continue :thumb: Hope you manage to sort the sleep out soon as we know its one of your favourite pastimes  Bet the calfs will be sore to tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a fair bit better after a good nights sleep last night. Survived a 12 hour shift at work but there will no no training today. I have, however, eaten a mountain of clean calories and will have another early night tonight.

If I can get a few decent sleeps I will be able to tell if the symptoms I'm feeling - lethargy, a short fuse, general unwell feelings - are down to the sdrol or my recent bout of toothache.

Injury wise I'm not doing too badly. My shoulders have improved a lot, my elbows only slightly. My knees are aching as usual but nothing I can't manage. Most importantly, there have been no adverse reaction from my back to either the Squats or the Rack Pulls Although it would be easy to be tempted into pushing myself hard at these I will resist this urge, and be satisfied with steady, sensible improvement. A stupid, unnecessary injury is the very last thing I need right now.


----------



## Greshie

Good to read you are getting back to form


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Pleased to see the big kip helped mate..thats my plan for tonight aswell. You certainly dont need anyone telling you to go easy on the big lifts..your well aware thats the right answer...but its gotta be soooo hard to resist 

You training tomorrow at all?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pleased to see the big kip helped mate..thats my plan for tonight aswell. You certainly dont need anyone telling you to go easy on the big lifts..your well aware thats the right answer...but its gotta be soooo hard to resist
> 
> You training tomorrow at all?


The plan is to do an Arms session after work tomorrow mate. Then, all being well, a Legs workout on Sunday


----------



## flinty90

glad your feeling a bit better big boy... smash them fcukin cannons tomorrow bro X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> glad your feeling a bit better big boy... smash them fcukin cannons tomorrow bro X


Consider these cannons smashed Flints:thumbup1:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Its what happens on sunday with legs day that im intrested in bro....


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Its what happens on sunday with legs day that im intrested in bro....


 :lol: :lol:

I won't be going mad

See what happens if I can stay fit and healthy and string 9 or 10 squat sessions together. Now that may make better viewing


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I won't be going mad
> 
> See what happens if I can stay fit and healthy and string 9 or 10 squat sessions together. Now that may make better viewing


Your well past the mad stage big man... 

Its part of how we're brought up in these wild parts :lol:


----------



## Rob68

You just go easy on that there leg session at weekend mate :wink:

Sounds like you need to get whatever it is thats making you feel unwell, short fuse etc sorted soon mate,that cant be good for training at all ,although maybe the short fuse helps in blasting weights i dunno :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> You just go easy on that there leg session at weekend mate :wink:
> 
> Sounds like you need to get whatever it is thats making you feel unwell, short fuse etc sorted soon mate,that cant be good for training at all ,although maybe the short fuse helps in blasting weights i dunno :laugh:


No worries mate. I'll stick to proper girly weights:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No worries mate. I'll stick to proper girly weights:lol: :lol:


 :cursing: .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> No worries mate. I'll stick to proper girly weights:lol: :lol:


yea right.........and its ming in the room and ah yes the first warm there with 1000 kilos for 50 reps :lol:


----------



## Mingster

An extremely tough, yet productive, Arm session today after work.

Rotator cuff warm up.

All Bicep/Forearm exercises 15 reps each. All Tricep exercises 20 reps each.

DB Curls supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions. 3 sets of each.

Hammer Curls supersetted with Bench Dips. 3 sets of each.

Reverse EZ Curls supersetted with Skulls. 3 sets of each.

EZ Curls supersetted with Reverse Pushdowns. 3 sets of each.

Was very nearly sick towards the end of this session High reps, high amounts of pain and high levels of determination to grind out this session. Was rewarded with a huge pump and gradually improving vascularity across arms, shoulders and chest. I actually almost felt that I've achieved enough upper body mass now. My triceps and shoulders in particular have improved noticeably over the last month or so and I have definitely developed the 'canonball delt' look of late

Still a little work to do, and legs need to be brought back up to match or I'll be getting a reputation as a bicep boy lol.

Also the little matter of losing some surplus bodyfat, but will focus on that in 2/3 weeks when I begin my first mini cut.


----------



## Rob68

Sounds like your loving this high rep stuff now pal and its reaping its rewards so far :thumb:

Hope you have a brilliant session today mate as youve been looking forward to it since last time,get them squats done and legs blasted :thumb: i even wont mind if you post your squat weights :laugh:  have a good un :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Not feeling very energetic today. Would have put today's workout back a day but the missus and I are off out for a day of fun and frolics tomorrow, so a Leg workout it was....

Warm up.

Leg Press.

2x20 5kg added to last sessions weights.

Lunges.

1x20x20kg added.

Squats.

8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x100kg. 8x120kg. 8x120kg.

Leg Press. Weight added.

2x20.

Lunges.

1x20.

Leg Press. Weight added.

2x20.

Lunges.

1x20.

Calf Raises.

6x10x195kg. Super slow.

And done. Boy was this a tough session. My cardio is sh1t. I was gasping like a gaspy thing during this session

Squats went well. Nice and tight and deep and controlled. No knee wobble or torso sway. Well within my comfort zone form wise, focusing on a piston like motion with the only movement in the quads and glutes. That said, it was far from easy, and I don't expect the weight to go up dramatically in the coming weeks with such strict form. I could probably add a fair bit weight at the cost of form but I am determined not to do this and risk an injury. I've waited too long to get back into squatting to risk that. I often preach consolidation, so consolidation it will be

Leg Presses felt heavy following the squats and the lunges with 10kg in each hand were a killer. Calf Raises were very painful to finish off so job done. Now fingers crossed that I don't have any adverse reaction later:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

John Wayne walk tomorrow whilst frolicking


----------



## Greshie

Mingster having a frolick ... the mind boggles :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> John Wayne walk tomorrow whilst frolicking





Greshie said:


> Mingster having a frolick ... the mind boggles :laugh:


People would pay good money to watch me frollicking:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Wonders were this is ending up. :confused1:


----------



## Greshie

strongmanmatt said:


> Wonders were this is ending up. :confused1:


 :lol: ... better close your eyes then Matt we can't have a youngster like you being corrupted!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Enjoy your frolicking today big man..and try and make it as fun for her as it is for you 

Great workouts over the weekend mate,both looked great,loving the high rep stuff


----------



## Rob68

Great session you gaspy thing :laugh: not shy with these squats now are you,a good few sets there mate,going great :thumbup1:

You leave the knee wobble n body sway to me on squats ,thats my thing :no: :laugh:

Have a great day out today the both of you pal,dont be getting into any mischief ,a random pic of said frollicking will be expected  :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Enjoy your frolicking today big man..and try and make it as fun for her as it is for you
> 
> Great workouts over the weekend mate,both looked great,loving the high rep stuff





Rob68 said:


> Great session you gaspy thing :laugh: not shy with these squats now are you,a good few sets there mate,going great :thumbup1:
> 
> You leave the knee wobble n body sway to me on squats ,thats my thing :no: :laugh:
> 
> Have a great day out today the both of you pal,dont be getting into any mischief ,a random pic of said frollicking will be expected  :thumb:


Cheers guys

Seems a nice day for a frolic. Heading off to pick up a couple of chairs that the missus has won on ebay and will be using the trip out as an excuse to see a bit of the countryside:whistling: and a mosey round an historic town that we don't get to often. Lots of fresh air, sun and food should be the order of the day, but don't forget to work, train and party hard whilst we're out enjoying ourselves


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> They are similar to bent rows but done with the Oly EZ bar. I grip the plates themselves rather than the bar, bend over and row a little higher up the torso than you would with conventional bent rows. If you 'feel' them they hit the rear delts with a bit more weight than you can use on other exercises. I tried resting my head on my heavy punch bag stood on the floor today and it worked well, eliminating any body sway/leverage that otherwise can 'cheat' the motion a bit


I like to get a bar on the hooks with a pad on it to rest my head on if you know what i mean !! Also i bring it to top chest neck area, Sound any good ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I like to get a bar on the hooks with a pad on it to rest my head on if you know what i mean !! Also i bring it to top chest neck area, Sound any good ?


Whatever works for you would be fine,Retro. The main thing is to find the position/movement that directly works your rear delts. It's easy to let the lats and rhomboids take over and the exercise then becomes a glorified bent row. It's definitely one of those 'mind/muscle' link exercises

I like the bar on the hooks to use as a support when I do my rolling pin forearm lifts


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Whatever works for you would be fine,Retro. The main thing is to find the position/movement that directly works your rear delts. It's easy to let the lats and rhomboids take over and the exercise then becomes a glorified bent row. It's definitely one of those 'mind/muscle' link exercises
> 
> I like the bar on the hooks to use as a support when I do my rolling pin forearm lifts


Yeah for sure. I sometimes let my mind wander and going high makes my traps take over like a reverse flye !!


----------



## Replicator

its all good in here I see :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Well were the old dears in the park impressed ? :lol:

View attachment 81668


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> Well were the old dears in the park impressed ? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 81668


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

They dont look very impressed tbh mate :no:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They dont look very impressed tbh mate :no:


That's because it wasn't me dum dum:laugh: You can't fob old granny's off with some second rate has been when they've gone spent their pension money to come and see The Emperor himself

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

stop you pair my sides are splittin again :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

im still yet to try the mingster row (yep, thats what im calling it) - although, since i have been progressing on my deadlift and doing it week in week out religiously, my rear delts are feeling nicely full


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> im still yet to try the mingster row (yep, thats what im calling it) - although, since i have been progressing on my deadlift and doing it week in week out religiously, my rear delts are feeling nicely full


Good work with the deads, mate. Is Matt coaching you? You get some quality back development from deads alone, but it's predominantly a leg exercise to me - I always get leg doms after a good deads or rack pull session. I would only bring in the rows if you feel your rear delts are lacking. If they are developing well there's no need to add anything.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> That's because it wasn't me dum dum:laugh: You can't fob old granny's off with some second rate has been when they've gone spent their pension money to come and see The Emperor himself
> 
> :lol: :lol:


LMFAO at dum dum :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope you had a good day mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> LMFAO at dum dum :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope you had a good day mate :thumb:


Not bad at all, mate Took half the day to find the address for the chairs lol - bloody sat nav is useless. Had a good look about, ate some food, looked about and ate some more food. Nice not to have to worry about training for a day. I might, and I mean might, do a little cardio later on. We'll see how things go.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not bad at all, mate Took half the day to find the address for the chairs lol - bloody sat nav is useless. Had a good look about, ate some food, looked about and ate some more food. Nice not to have to worry about training for a day.* I might, and I mean might, do a little cardio later on.* We'll see how things go.


Why spoil a good day ? :confused1:

:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Why spoil a good day ? :confused1:
> 
> :laugh:


LOL. Very wise words Grasshopper

The bottom line is that I need to get a little fitter. There's no intention to become any sort of athlete and running about is not for me but I need to improve my fitness and stamina to a basic level. As my weight increases I'm finding myself getting quickly out of breath carrying the pizzas from the oven to my armchair:lol:

On a related note....After a few nights with decent sleep the sides that I was worried were coming from the sdrol have all but disappeared. It seems they were related to my jaw infection and not the sdrol so I'm pleased about that and will continue with the orals for another week. From yesterday I have introduced a glass of beetroot juice into the daily diet routine because of it's properties for lowering blood pressure. I've always had high side of normal blood pressure ever since I was young so anything to help this whist on a high dose cycle has to be helpful.


----------



## barsnack

we mingster, seems journal is still coming on well, ive ended my journal exile now so will be following...howss the prep coming for that over 50's show


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. Very wise words Grasshopper
> 
> The bottom line is that I need to get a little fitter. There's no intention to become any sort of athlete and running about is not for me but I need to improve my fitness and stamina to a basic level. As my weight increases I'm finding myself getting quickly out of breath carrying the pizzas from the oven to my armchair:lol:
> 
> On a related note....After a few nights with decent sleep the sides that I was worried were coming from the sdrol have all but disappeared. It seems they were related to my jaw infection and not the sdrol so I'm pleased about that and will continue with the orals for another week. From yesterday I have introduced a glass of beetroot juice into the daily diet routine because of it's properties for lowering blood pressure. I've always had high side of normal blood pressure ever since I was young so anything to help this whist on a high dose cycle has to be helpful.


Great news mate glad thats sorted :thumbup1:

Move the armchair


----------



## Mingster

barsnack said:


> we mingster, seems journal is still coming on well, ive ended my journal exile now so will be following...howss the prep coming for that over 50's show


Ah, Snackmeister, nice to hear from you mate.

Things are going fine. Initially intended to compete this year but due to all sorts of hold ups with my trt and testing for this and that I was unable to start a cycle until quite recently. This has meant that competing has been put back to early next year but I'm fine with that. It means a little bit longer till I have to prance round in speedo's lol. Things are going well training wise despite all the usual things that life throws up to fcuk us off. Approaching 250lbs, am squatting and doing rack pulls again after a fashion, and all in all making good progress. Fingers crossed I might just manage to do it this time


----------



## barsnack

Mingster said:


> Ah, Snackmeister, nice to hear from you mate.
> 
> Things are going fine. Initially intended to compete this year but due to all sorts of hold ups with my trt and testing for this and that I was unable to start a cycle until quite recently. This has meant that competing has been put back to early next year but I'm fine with that. It means a little bit longer till I have to prance round in speedo's lol. Things are going well training wise despite all the usual things that life throws up to fcuk us off. Approaching 250lbs, am squatting and doing rack pulls again after a fashion, and all in all making good progress. Fingers crossed I might just manage to do it this time


sounds good, understand with the crap that life throws at you stuff, been moving here and there since october for work so havent been settled at all so gym and diet has suffered badly and had an op in feb so now back to training properly now...starting my first proper cut hopefully tomorrow, been setting up strongman circuits in the back yard for tomorrow so all good...hows the knee holding up, think you had bad problems with it over the years


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> LOL. Very wise words Grasshopper
> 
> The bottom line is that I need to get a little fitter. There's no intention to become any sort of athlete and running about is not for me but I need to improve my fitness and stamina to a basic level. As my weight increases I'm finding myself getting quickly out of breath carrying the pizzas from the oven to my armchair:lol:
> 
> On a related note....After a few nights with decent sleep the sides that I was worried were coming from the sdrol have all but disappeared. It seems they were related to my jaw infection and not the sdrol so I'm pleased about that and will continue with the orals for another week. From yesterday I have introduced a glass of beetroot juice into the daily diet routine because of it's properties for lowering blood pressure. I've always had high side of normal blood pressure ever since I was young so anything to help this whist on a high dose cycle has to be helpful.


Snacking on celery is a useful one mate,use more cals than you get and helps lower bp,read up on grapefruit too,good for aas and holds down excess rbc!(long as your not on statins)


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Snacking on celery is a useful one mate,use more cals than you get and helps lower bp,read up on grapefruit too,good for aas and holds down excess rbc!(long as your not on statins)


Can't abide celery lol and I am on statins but cheers mate:thumbup1:



barsnack said:


> sounds good, understand with the crap that life throws at you stuff, been moving here and there since october for work so havent been settled at all so gym and diet has suffered badly and had an op in feb so now back to training properly now...starting my first proper cut hopefully tomorrow, been setting up strongman circuits in the back yard for tomorrow so all good...hows the knee holding up, think you had bad problems with it over the years


Everything aches lol. Shoulders, elbows, knees....As long as my back holds up I'll keep going. I've pretty much binned all forms of upper body pressing but carrying on with pretty much everything else at present.


----------



## Tassotti

Celery actually stings my gums. Is that just me ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

ah good squatting ming


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> ah good squatting ming


Cheers mate. No records broken but I'm happy. Nice and strict and I've got that 'numb' leg feeling today that I never get from any other leg exercise


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. No records broken but I'm happy. Nice and strict and I've got that 'numb' leg feeling today that I never get from any other leg exercise


good  plug away mate time will do the rest .


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Celery actually stings my gums. Is that just me ?


You're not supposed to hit yourself in the mouth with it mate! :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

20 mins cardio on the rowing machine has duly been completed.

Boy, am I dedicated


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rob68 said:


> LMFAO at dum dum :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope you had a good day mate :thumb:


That 1st dum refers to you mate..as long as you realise 



Mingster said:


> 20 mins cardio on the rowing machine has duly been completed.
> 
> Boy, am I dedicated


Dedicated maybe...slowly going a little crazy, definatly :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> 20 mins cardio on the rowing machine has duly been completed.
> 
> Boy, am I dedicated


boy, you really are something :lol:

just get youself ready for a show ye big fvcker


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> That 1st dum refers to you mate..as long as you realise
> 
> Dedicated maybe...slowly going a little crazy, definatly :lol:


Nope not having that :no: now if he had said dumber n dumber then yes maybe,but he didnt so thats just you,dum dum :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Body still a bit run down from 4 sessions in 5 days so have taken a second rest day today. That's not to say I've been idle. No, no, no

20 minutes cardio on the rower. That's 2 days in a row in case anybody isn't paying attention

Followed by some forearm work using the rolling pin and 4 foot of rope attached to a plate. 8 complete rolls and my forearms are mangled. It's been a while since I've done these and I'd forgotten how painful they could be. Or how effective. I will be doing more. Really struggled to mix my shake after these


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right. Body still a bit run down from 4 sessions in 5 days so have taken a second rest day today. That's not to say I've been idle. No, no, no
> 
> 20 minutes cardio on the rower. That's 2 days in a row in case anybody isn't paying attention
> 
> Followed by some forearm work using the rolling pin and 4 foot of rope attached to a plate. 8 complete rolls and my forearms are mangled. It's been a while since I've done these and I'd forgotten how painful they could be. Or how effective. I will be doing more. Really struggled to mix my shake after these


It takes a better man to realise and take that extra day off Ming...............you have now been elavated into the better men division with us other better dudes


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Right. Body still a bit run down from 4 sessions in 5 days so have taken a second rest day today. That's not to say I've been idle. No, no, no
> 
> 20 minutes cardio on the rower. That's 2 days in a row in case anybody isn't paying attention
> 
> Followed by some forearm work using the rolling pin and 4 foot of rope attached to a plate. 8 complete rolls and my forearms are mangled. It's been a while since I've done these and I'd forgotten how painful they could be. Or how effective. I will be doing more. Really struggled to mix my shake after these


I noticed mate..half impressed and half surprised :lol:

But good on you bro for going at it again, and like Rep said..you know your body mate..i was the same last week, didnt have a choice but to train when i did and it meant abit of a sh1t shoulder session..rest is the way forward :thumbup1:

Instead of using a weight plate on the rolling pin, how about attaching a dinner plate and your missus loads each meal of the day onto it and you got to forearm roll it from the kitchen to the front room..now thatd build some impressive arms :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> I noticed mate..half impressed and half surprised :lol:
> 
> But good on you bro for going at it again, and like Rep said..you know your body mate..i was the same last week, didnt have a choice but to train when i did and it meant abit of a sh1t shoulder session..rest is the way forward :thumbup1:
> 
> Instead of using a weight plate on the rolling pin, how about attaching a dinner plate and your missus loads each meal of the day onto it and you got to forearm roll it from the kitchen to the front room..now thatd build some impressive arms :thumb:


I'd have to work up in weight to manage that dinner place thing, mate And even then I would just say 'sod it' half way through a rep and scoff the lot:lol:

I don't see the point in training when I can't give it my full effort so, rather than have an iffy session, I'm happy to wait another day and give 100% next time. This is where the rolling workout pattern works better than the so many sessions a week system imo - there's no pressure on me to get a set number of workouts into a week.

Week 5 of the cycle starts today. Nothing to report apart from I'm definitely getting bigger


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> I'd have to work up in weight to manage that dinner place thing, mate And even then I would just say 'sod it' half way through a rep and scoff the lot:lol:
> 
> I don't see the point in training when I can't give it my full effort so, rather than have an iffy session, I'm happy to wait another day and give 100% next time. This is where the rolling workout pattern works better than the so many sessions a week system imo - there's no pressure on me to get a set number of workouts into a week.
> 
> Week 5 of the cycle starts today. Nothing to report apart from I'm definitely getting bigger


Couldnt agree more mate..just sometimes stuff crops up and kind of forces you to train at certain times. Il be happy having my rest night tomorrow night, have missed it lol.

BarnDoor senior is sounding a top work in progress fella..nice work. Any more though and youl be on the roof of the car when we travel southwards...


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Couldnt agree more mate..just sometimes stuff crops up and kind of forces you to train at certain times. Il be happy having my rest night tomorrow night, have missed it lol.
> 
> BarnDoor senior is sounding a top work in progress fella..nice work. Any more though and youl be on the roof of the car when we travel southwards...


That's no good, the wind will spoil my hair

I'll need to trim down a bit as the missus is complaining I keep bumping into things:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right. Body still a bit run down from 4 sessions in 5 days so have taken a second rest day today. That's not to say I've been idle. No, no, no
> 
> 20 minutes cardio on the rower. That's 2 days in a row in case anybody isn't paying attention
> 
> Followed by some forearm work using the rolling pin and 4 foot of rope attached to a plate. 8 complete rolls and my forearms are mangled. It's been a while since I've done these and I'd forgotten how painful they could be. Or how effective. I will be doing more. Really struggled to mix my shake after these


 Rob goes out checks the name and person writing this journal  I can see where this is going,it will be `cardio this lycra that` in here before long :lol:

What happenend to that other guy that went all cardio and lycra for 1 session on us :whistling: ,least you got 2 in ,good going :thumb:

LOL at nothing to report but getting huge,sounds like your enjoying yourself while you do mate aswell,which as you say,is what makes it all the better :thumb:

Oh and as for the wind spoiling your hair ..................................................................... Take it off and shove it in your pocket :lol:



Replicator said:


> It takes a better man to realise and take that extra day off Ming...............you have now been elavated into the better men division with us other better dudes


Just hang on there a mo Rep,your supposed to consult the other members of this exclusive brotherhood,Ming we will get back to you


----------



## Mingster

There can be only one, Lowlander


----------



## Mingster

Today's update for all you cardio loving, lycra wearing, headband donning wierdo's....  There has been no cardio today

Instead a gut wrenching. iron heaving, sinew shredding, real man brutal workout from the rain lashed lands of the far North....

Rotator Cuff warm up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10. 1x10+5kg. 1x10+10kg. 1x10+15kg. 1x10+20kg. Like a goddam piston baby

DB Press supersetted with DB Flyes.

15x32kg and 15x22kg x3 sets each.

Rear Delt Rows.

3x15x80kg.

Rear Laterals supersetted with Side Laterals.

15x15kg and 12x10kg x3 sets each.

Enjoyed this Dips up with 10kg added to the top set. Pumped this out reasonably easily. I will have to jack up a more secure way of adding heavier weights but I'm interested to see how far I can go with these. The first few sets were tough on the elbows but once I got up to 15kg added and my elbows were well warmed up things became much easier.

Added a good bit weight to the Rear Delt Rows as well whilst maintaining good form.

Can't see me adding much weight to the supersets - in fact I dropped the weights on the laterals to ensure better form. It's always going to be more about feel and going to muscular failure with these instead of increased weight.

Feeling good after this and chest and shoulders feeling well worked indeed. Who says that you need a load of presses

Wish I could press though


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Good work with the deads, mate. Is Matt coaching you? You get some quality back development from deads alone, but it's predominantly a leg exercise to me - I always get leg doms after a good deads or rack pull session. I would only bring in the rows if you feel your rear delts are lacking. If they are developing well there's no need to add anything.


yeah kinda, im a bag of sh1t in many departments so until i sort them out properly, its mainly me on my own doing a routine that matt gave me (with a few adjustments along the way), and him looking at my form from time to time, the real fun starts when i sort my flexibility, but im finding it hard as im a mess.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> yeah kinda, im a bag of sh1t in many departments so until i sort them out properly, its mainly me on my own doing a routine that matt gave me (with a few adjustments along the way), and him looking at my form from time to time, the real fun starts when i sort my flexibility, but im finding it hard as im a mess.


Not quite sure what you mean by flexibility mate, but I'm the most inflexible fella ever. Years of training and very little stretching has shortened my tendons to virtually nothing lol. When it comes to squats and deads and cleans and these sort of lifts that I've done for so long my body sort of fits into them automatically if you know what I mean When I try to scratch my ass though, I just can't do it lol....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Today's update for all you cardio loving, lycra wearing, headband donning wierdo's....  There has been no cardio today
> 
> Instead a gut wrenching. iron heaving, sinew shredding, real man brutal workout from the rain lashed lands of the far North....
> 
> Rotator Cuff warm up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10. 1x10+5kg. 1x10+10kg. 1x10+15kg. 1x10+20kg. Like a goddam piston baby
> 
> DB Press supersetted with DB Flyes.
> 
> 15x32kg and 15x22kg x3 sets each.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 3x15x80kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals supersetted with Side Laterals.
> 
> 15x15kg and 12x10kg x3 sets each.
> 
> Enjoyed this Dips up with 10kg added to the top set. Pumped this out reasonably easily. I will have to jack up a more secure way of adding heavier weights but I'm interested to see how far I can go with these. The first few sets were tough on the elbows but once I got up to 15kg added and my elbows were well warmed up things became much easier.
> 
> Added a good bit weight to the Rear Delt Rows as well whilst maintaining good form.
> 
> Can't see me adding much weight to the supersets - in fact I dropped the weights on the laterals to ensure better form. It's always going to be more about feel and going to muscular failure with these instead of increased weight.
> 
> Feeling good after this and chest and shoulders feeling well worked indeed. Who says that you need a load of presses
> 
> Wish I could press though


Is it just me or is there at least 3 points in this update thats aimed at me??

The wild north, the pressing..and the lycra wierdo possibly

:lol: :lol:

Great workout bro..looks like it will of done the business. Im the same as you with things like laterals, i think its definatly better to feel the muscle working rather than throwing weights about. Bet you wish you had a pound for everytime you see someone doing laterals like theyre trying to fly in a funky fashion 

Weight isnt everything mate as your well aware.

Except maybe sometimes when your pressing


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Is it just me or is there at least 3 points in this update thats aimed at me??
> 
> The wild north, the pressing..and the lycra wierdo possibly
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great workout bro..looks like it will of done the business. Im the same as you with things like laterals, i think its definatly better to feel the muscle working rather than throwing weights about. Bet you wish you had a pound for everytime you see someone doing laterals like theyre trying to fly in a funky fashion
> 
> Weight isnt everything mate as your well aware.
> 
> Except maybe sometimes when your pressing


HaHa. It's just you mate:lol: :lol: No hidden references I assure you.

It's pretty bleak in the home gym with the rain lashing against the roof and the dark clouds rolling by. Reminds me of when Conan gets told about the enigma of steel by his father in Conan the Barbarian Gets me all poetical.

Yes, a good workout and I'm happy. Main exercises going up in poundage, supersets getting more and more intense. Best of both worlds and I'm enjoying it too. No sign of the burnout that I get from the constantly heavy progressive stuff either. All good


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> HaHa. It's just you mate:lol: :lol: No hidden references I assure you.
> 
> It's pretty bleak in the home gym with the rain lashing against the roof and the dark clouds rolling by. Reminds me of when Conan gets told about the enigma of steel by his father in Conan the Barbarian Gets me all poetical.
> 
> Yes, a good workout and I'm happy. Main exercises going up in poundage, supersets getting more and more intense. Best of both worlds and I'm enjoying it too. No sign of the burnout that I get from the constantly heavy progressive stuff either. All good


Chuffed for you mate big time.. good seeing people going well :thumbup1:

Just dont start reading us a poem....


----------



## Replicator

Alls well I see ...no need for any advice here LOL


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Alls well I see ...no need for any advice here LOL


Cheers, mate. Your advice is always welcome, you know that


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by flexibility mate, but I'm the most inflexible fella ever. Years of training and very little stretching has shortened my tendons to virtually nothing lol. When it comes to squats and deads and cleans and these sort of lifts that I've done for so long my body sort of fits into them automatically if you know what I mean When I try to scratch my ass though, I just can't do it lol....


My body likes deadlifts and bench, I can't squat very well due to tightness in hips and calves, but will be investing in some squat shoes to help get round this issue. Overhead press is impossible with any weight ad my lats are that tight that to get under the bar I literally have to be banana shaped with very arched lower back and as soon as the weight goes up I feel like I'm going to snap in half, it's horrible, even when seated it affects me, but that's what I have to do anyway.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> My body likes deadlifts and bench, I can't squat very well due to tightness in hips and calves, but will be investing in some squat shoes to help get round this issue. Overhead press is impossible with any weight ad my lats are that tight that to get under the bar I literally have to be banana shaped with very arched lower back and as soon as the weight goes up I feel like I'm going to snap in half, it's horrible, even when seated it affects me, but that's what I have to do anyway.


Best of luck in overcoming this, mate. Sounds like something that will take a lot of patience and determination to conquer:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Cheers big man


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Today's update for all you cardio loving, lycra wearing, headband donning wierdo's....  There has been no cardio today
> 
> Instead a gut wrenching. iron heaving, sinew shredding, real man brutal workout from the rain lashed lands of the far North....
> 
> Rotator Cuff warm up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10. 1x10+5kg. 1x10+10kg. 1x10+15kg. 1x10+20kg. Like a goddam piston baby
> 
> DB Press supersetted with DB Flyes.
> 
> 15x32kg and 15x22kg x3 sets each.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 3x15x80kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals supersetted with Side Laterals.
> 
> 15x15kg and 12x10kg x3 sets each.
> 
> Enjoyed this Dips up with 10kg added to the top set. Pumped this out reasonably easily. I will have to jack up a more secure way of adding heavier weights but I'm interested to see how far I can go with these. The first few sets were tough on the elbows but once I got up to 15kg added and my elbows were well warmed up things became much easier.
> 
> Added a good bit weight to the Rear Delt Rows as well whilst maintaining good form.
> 
> Can't see me adding much weight to the supersets - in fact I dropped the weights on the laterals to ensure better form. It's always going to be more about feel and going to muscular failure with these instead of increased weight.
> 
> Feeling good after this and chest and shoulders feeling well worked indeed. Who says that you need a load of presses
> 
> Wish I could press though


Great workout `ol poetic one ` lol really is good to see you enjoying it all mate,think everyone in here will say the same to :thumbup1:

So you werent talking about BBB then when you said cardio loving,lycra wearing headband donning weirdo ? strange as i thought that was a perfect description :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Is it just me or is there at least 3 points in this update thats aimed at me??
> 
> The wild north, the pressing..and the lycra wierdo possibly
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great workout bro..looks like it will of done the business. Im the same as you with things like laterals, i think its definatly better to feel the muscle working rather than throwing weights about. Bet you wish you had a pound for everytime you see someone doing laterals like theyre trying to fly in a funky fashion
> 
> Weight isnt everything mate as your well aware.
> 
> Except maybe sometimes when your pressing


Well if your claiming that bit, i guess he was talking about me with the `real man brutal workout`


----------



## Mingster

Absolutely lashing down here for the second day running....

Back workout.

Warm up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x130kg. 5x160kg. 5x190kg. 5x210kg. 3x230kg.

Shrugs.

2x25x100kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

3x12x80kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x12x85kg.

Sailed a little too close to the edge in this workout but survived to tell the tale

Went up to 230kg with the rack pulls and failed on the 4th rep. Almost made lock out but not quite. Weights felt heavy all the way through the sets today. So much so that I kept checking the bar in case there was a 10kg plate hiding on there that I hadn't accounted for. Felt a small twinge in my back on the 210kg set and should have left things there, but despite all my good advice I ignored my better judgement, slapped another 20kg on there and went for it. Happy to get 3 in the end. Another PB and I walked away without an injury. I will not, I repeat, will not be adding any weight to these next week. 230kg was my secret target in any case, and I really do need to consolidate this weight before I do myself a mischief. It's simply not realistic to keep adding 10kg every week

Added in a couple of sets of high rep shrugs as I felt like it.

Added 10kg to the pulldowns. Now this is my limit at the moment on my equipment. These were very, very tough indeed. I think I was punishing myself for not getting the full 5 reps on the Rack Pulls. Saw a little bit of sense and only added 5kg to the Pulley Rows and was totally blitzed after these. A lot of effort went into today's workout. I dropped the Calf work at the end as I knew I wouldn't be able to do it justice. Will try to get some done tomorrow instead


----------



## Fatstuff

Cheers for the couple of reps Ming n rep


----------



## Mingster

Back to the cardio this morning

The missus has started her fitness drive today so I went through a light weights circuit with her for 10 minutes followed by 20 minutes on the Rowing Machine. My stamina is picking up nicely on this

Going to have a spot of dinner followed by a dog walking session and a little bit of calf work later.


----------



## Greshie

Cardio ? didn't think you knew the meaning of the word ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Cardio ? didn't think you knew the meaning of the word ! :lol:


I'll have you know lol that I have done cardio on every none training day this past week I'm very proud of myself.

TBF I'm not doing it to lose weight Gresh, it's purely for fitness purposes. As my weight has increased I've been feeling more and more unfit and can get out of breath quite easily. If I can get into the habit of doing some cardio now it should also help when I attempt to get into contest shape, and allow me to eat that little bit extra food


----------



## Tassotti

Well done Rob


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Gresh


----------



## Greshie

Not a problem Diggy


----------



## Mingster

Little Calf session successfully negotiated this afternoon....

Standing Raises on the Hack Squat machine.

6x20x135kg.

10kg of protein has arrived from BulkPowders today too.

Another gram of the Alchemist's finest growing solution jabbed into the right quad.

300g of haddock, 400g beef and 250g of basmati rice consumed to date along with 150g of protein worth of shakes and a pint of milk, 4 weetabix and some almonds.

Will be visiting the folks tomorrow so uncertain whether I'll be training or not. Then again, it's Arms day, a relatively light session, so well see how I feel nearer the time.

Hope you are all well:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> Well done Rob





Mingster said:


> Cheers Gresh





Greshie said:


> Not a problem Diggy


 :confused1: :confused1: Whats going on ??? lol



Mingster said:


> Little Calf session successfully negotiated this afternoon....
> 
> Standing Raises on the Hack Squat machine.
> 
> 6x20x135kg.
> 
> 10kg of protein has arrived from BulkPowders today too.
> 
> Another gram of the Alchemist's finest growing solution jabbed into the right quad.
> 
> 300g of haddock, 400g beef and 250g of basmati rice consumed to date along with 150g of protein worth of shakes and a pint of milk, 4 weetabix and some almonds.
> 
> Will be visiting the folks tomorrow so uncertain whether I'll be training or not. Then again, it's Arms day, a relatively light session, so well see how I feel nearer the time.
> 
> Hope you are all well:thumbup1:


Bet you blast the arms today,question is will it be before you venture out in your vest or after lol enjoy mums home cooking mate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

lol nice calf session ming :mellow:


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> lol nice calf session ming :mellow:


Don't even try to be nice you bully:no:

That pic of our young'un in Greshie's journal was just uncalled for....


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Don't even try to be nice you bully:no:
> 
> That pic of our young'un in Greshie's journal was just uncalled for....


LOL, moi bully a large and in charge eating machine like yourself. never


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, moi bully a large and in charge eating machine like yourself. never


Hmmmmm....

Oh, okay then. I do respond well to flattery

It's got me into a lot of trouble with unscrupulous women over the years:innocent: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Hi Ming, hope all is well,.... and with the new home gym


----------



## Mingster

All well Rep

Been into town this afternoon for a bit root about with my Dad. Actually spotted one guy who looked like he lifted a weight or two You don't see many lifter types out and about these days. Back in the day there seemed to be a thriving lifter community despite it being less popular to the masses and more of a cult persuasion. Nowadays, when everybody is into the healthy lifestyle, you seem to see nothing but fatties and anorexic types wandering the streets.

I also bumped into a lass who was a bit of a gym hotty back in my youth. She's still looking the part, I must say. Very pleasing on the eye


----------



## flinty90

Hey ming mate is it you that got a good deal on some fat grips ???

was lifting the 50s yesterday but our db's have quite thin shafts and i felt a bit uneasy with them... could do with some fat grips to make them feel more substantial !!!..


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Hey ming mate is it you that got a good deal on some fat grips ???
> 
> was lifting the 50s yesterday but our db's have quite thin shafts and i felt a bit uneasy with them... could do with some fat grips to make them feel more substantial !!!..


Not me mate. Must be some other handsome [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Not me mate. Must be some other handsome [email protected]


well im sure there is only one real handsme [email protected] bro but i will continue my search lol X


----------



## Mingster

Hailstones braying off the gym roof forming a tympanic backdrop to an Arms workout this evening....

In a bit of a mood with myself this evening so no warm up but straight into the workout.

Alternate DB Curls supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions.

1x17.5kgx10 + 1x30kgx15. 1x22.5kgx10 + 1x30kgx15. 1x25kgx10 + 1x30kgx15.

Hammer Curls supersetted with Rope Pushdowns.

Sets, weights and reps as above.

Reverse EZ Curls supersetted with French Press.

3x30kgx15 + 3x30kgx15.

Rolling Pin Forearm Curls.

3x Outward Rotation. 3x Inward Rotation.

Nice little workout considering Not many heavy weights but all exercises done super strictly with maximum contraction and slow negative with every last repetition. I'm quite impressed with myself with the DB Curls as I reckon strict sets of 10 with 25kg is pretty good for me By the time I got to the French Presses my arms were so pumped that the ROM was down to inches lol. And those Rolling Pin Curls to finish....Killer!!

Was feeling a bit....down, for want of a better word, before the workout. You know the feeling when for no good reason you feel that you are getting nowhere with your training and that it's all a waste of time. I'm not a one to wallow so I'm sure I'll have pulled round by tomorrow. Just thought I'd mention it as it is part of the overall picture of my progress - or lack of it lol. It doesn't matter how long you play this game, the doubts are always there....Just like that Mole fairground game you have to [email protected] them with a hammer when they rear their ugly little heads:angry:

:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Somehow I can't imagine you being down for long ! though it's good to know you have your moments of doubt too!


----------



## biglbs

Good stuff,one of those days a?Workouts often better for them though?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Somehow I can't imagine you being down for long ! though it's good to know you have your moments of doubt too!


Cheers guys. Yes Greshie, I'm not usually down for long. I did get short periods of depression prior to my trt treatment as a side effect of my low test but even then it only lasted for a few days. I suppose, on the whole, that moments of doubt are not a bad thing as overconfidence usually precedes a fall



biglbs said:


> Good stuff,one of those days a?Workouts often better for them though?


You're right lbs mate. That's why I went for the light but super strict and slow approach to this workout. Nothing like a bit of pain to purge the system


----------



## Mingster

Well, nothing to report training wise....

Late Saturday night, almost exactly two weeks on from the previous problem, I got another tremendous pain in my jaw:no: Top left side last time, bottom left side this. Just back from yet another emergency appointment where the dentist recommended another extraction. Couldn't remove the tooth today as she said that the infection in my jaw was too advanced for the anaesthetic to work. Anti biotics prescribed and an appointment booked for a week tomorrow after my upcoming week of night shifts.

What a fcukin' life:cursing:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, nothing to report training wise....
> 
> Late Saturday night, almost exactly two weeks on from the previous problem, I got another tremendous pain in my jaw:no: Top left side last time, bottom left side this. Just back from yet another emergency appointment where the dentist recommended another extraction. Couldn't remove the tooth today as she said that the infection in my jaw was too advanced for the anaesthetic to work. Anti biotics prescribed and an appointment booked for a week tomorrow after my upcoming week of night shifts.
> 
> What a fcukin' life:cursing:


Oh what a sod ! :sad: hopefully the antibiotics will kick in asap ....


----------



## Guest

Not good news matey, they need to get it sorted dont they. Hopefully this time it will see it off and you can get back to eating haha


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> All well Rep
> 
> Been into town this afternoon for a bit root about with my Dad. Actually spotted one guy who looked like he lifted a weight or two You don't see many lifter types out and about these days. Back in the day there seemed to be a thriving lifter community despite it being less popular to the masses and more of a cult persuasion. Nowadays, when everybody is into the healthy lifestyle, you seem to see nothing but fatties and anorexic types wandering the streets.
> 
> I also bumped into a lass who was a bit of a gym hotty back in my youth. She's still looking the part, I must say. Very pleasing on the eye


I reckon its cause all we seem to do now is train eat sleep and go on the forums LOL they didnt have the forums back then so had to go out to chat


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Hailstones braying off the gym roof forming a tympanic backdrop to an Arms workout this evening....
> 
> In a bit of a mood with myself this evening so no warm up but straight into the workout.
> 
> Alternate DB Curls supersetted with Overhead Cable Extensions.
> 
> 1x17.5kgx10 + 1x30kgx15. 1x22.5kgx10 + 1x30kgx15. 1x25kgx10 + 1x30kgx15.
> 
> Hammer Curls supersetted with Rope Pushdowns.
> 
> Sets, weights and reps as above.
> 
> Reverse EZ Curls supersetted with French Press.
> 
> 3x30kgx15 + 3x30kgx15.
> 
> Rolling Pin Forearm Curls.
> 
> 3x Outward Rotation. 3x Inward Rotation.
> 
> Nice little workout considering Not many heavy weights but all exercises done super strictly with maximum contraction and slow negative with every last repetition. I'm quite impressed with myself with the DB Curls as I reckon strict sets of 10 with 25kg is pretty good for me By the time I got to the French Presses my arms were so pumped that the ROM was down to inches lol. And those Rolling Pin Curls to finish....Killer!!
> 
> Was feeling a bit....down, for want of a better word, before the workout. You know the feeling when for no good reason you feel that you are getting nowhere with your training and that it's all a waste of time. I'm not a one to wallow so I'm sure I'll have pulled round by tomorrow. Just thought I'd mention it as it is part of the overall picture of my progress - or lack of it lol. It doesn't matter how long you play this game, the doubts are always there....Just like that Mole fairground game you have to [email protected] them with a hammer when they rear their ugly little heads:angry:
> 
> :thumbup1:


Feeling down, hmmm ..ah that will be the onset of the change of life m8.. :lol: ...............and yes men do get it to ...look it up mg:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well im sure there is only one real handsme [email protected] bro but i will continue my search lol X


Hello , did i hear someone call my name :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well, nothing to report training wise....
> 
> Late Saturday night, almost exactly two weeks on from the previous problem, I got another tremendous pain in my jaw:no: Top left side last time, bottom left side this. Just back from yet another emergency appointment where the dentist recommended another extraction. Couldn't remove the tooth today as she said that the infection in my jaw was too advanced for the anaesthetic to work. Anti biotics prescribed and an appointment booked for a week tomorrow after my upcoming week of night shifts.
> 
> What a fcukin' life:cursing:


and there in lies the reason for feeling a bit off the other day ......Probably .........................or of course the change of life LOL

GWS brother :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Ferkin teeth,the worst kind of pain,hope you are able to get it sorted soon,


----------



## retro-mental

Fecking hell ming your journals like a rollercoaster of events. There more ups and downs than a meerkat !!

Hope the jaw is a bit better today


----------



## Replicator

hey Ming where are ye ...hows tricks


----------



## Rob68

Hope alls ok mate


----------



## Replicator

ming still missing , hope you okay bud


----------



## Replicator

aha I know your about m8 ....jsut seen the likes


----------



## Mingster

Hi guys. Cheers for the concerns

Been off line for a variety of reasons, health-wise, stuff happening, the fact that I'm on night shifts this week and, to top it all, the local telephone exchange went down - yet again - the other day so no pnone or internet.

Health-wise the anti biotics have kicked in, reducing the swelling and, with it the, pain. I have the next extraction booked in first thing Tuesday morning following the end of my night shifts. The trouble is, with the jaw infection thing, that there is no cure. It can be managed to an extent, but there is no way, save removing the infected bone, of curing the problem. It's a bit on the sh1tty side but, hey ho, there's not much to be gained by railing against fate

Works been pretty tough this week due to the fact that I've slept really poorly through the day, and there's been a couple of problems at home that haven't helped. All things considered I'm back on an even keel now so, hopefuly, things will get back to normal


----------



## Mingster

Partly to cheer myself up and partly because of my sensitive mouth,I've been eating some absolute rubbish over the last week to ten days lol. Biscuits, pastries, mars bars and the like have all disappeared down the old gullet. It is a classic case of cals in/cals out however. Normally I eat around the 4000 to 43000 calories level. For the past ten days I've managed on around the 3000 mark and, despite the rubbish, I've lost a shedload of fat My cut was supposed to have started next week anyway so it's started that little bit early I had anticipated eating super clean for the cut, and I still will following the extraction, but I've managed a bit of an unintended head start. I'm looking pretty lean for me. Not sure of weight but down to a body fat % not far in excess of my avi pic at present.

I've also managed a couple of training sessions over the past few days. Not proper workouts as such, but they have gone well nonetheless. For example I trained Legs the other day and the workout consisted of a warm-up followed by a squatting session and nothing else. I worked up to 130kgx8, felt good, added 10kg, and managed a comfortable 140kgx8. Two recent pbs and it was very satisfying to manage 3 plates a side after all the time

I also did a little bit Chest yesterday, mostly dips, and I managed to bump those up to 10xbodyweight + 20kg as well. Will be trying to squeeze in a truncated Back session over the weekend and get things back to normal next week:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Partly to cheer myself up and partly because of my sensitive mouth,I've been eating some absolute rubbish over the last week to ten days lol. Biscuits, pastries, mars bars and the like have all disappeared down the old gullet. It is a classic case of cals in/cals out however. Normally I eat around the 4000 to *43000* calories level. For the past ten days I've managed on around the 3000 mark and, despite the rubbish, I've lost a shedload of fat My cut was supposed to have started next week anyway so it's started that little bit early I had anticipated eating super clean for the cut, and I still will following the extraction, but I've managed a bit of an unintended head start. I'm looking pretty lean for me. Not sure of weight but down to a body fat % not far in excess of my avi pic at present.
> 
> I've also managed a couple of training sessions over the past few days. Not proper workouts as such, but they have gone well nonetheless. For example I trained Legs the other day and the workout consisted of a warm-up followed by a squatting session and nothing else. I worked up to 130kgx8, felt good, added 10kg, and managed a comfortable 140kgx8. Two recent pbs and it was very satisfying to mange 3 plates a side after all the time
> 
> I also did a little bit Chest yesterday, mostly dips, and I managed to bump those up to 10xbodyweight + 20kg as well. Will be trying to squeeze in a truncated Back session over the weekend and get things back to normal next week:thumbup1:


That is some serious cals !!!!

re your jaw, sometimes i think that 9 out of 10 people would have what you have but they have never had it checked, My back on the mri showed up endless crap but the specialist said after that its what a 35-40 year olds back would look like so worse that it should be but nothing to disimilar to a whole load of other people. It does sound real ****ty but i am sure it will be fine

Good to see you done a 140 set of squats. Hoping to be there sometime !!

What did you do when off line ? Sit on your throne reading tales of viking warriors raping and pillaging there way through the north of england with your war hound at your feet ?


----------



## Mingster

LOL. I like to have a little leeway calorie wise.... :whistling:

I've been working nights and sleeping days whilst off line mate. Normally it drives me nuts when the internet is down but when on nights the time just passes you by so I didn't notice it as much tbh Oh, and I let others do the reading about my exploits lol. I'm a hands on sort of guy


----------



## Rob68

Sh1t week hope you can put it behind you when the nights are done :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Rob. Some sets of nights seem twice as long as others and this set has fallen into that category. A lot depends on how much sleep you get during the day and I haven't had much with one thing and another this week.

One positive that has come out of things is that I have revised my training a little and will be changing it soon. I've enjoyed the high volume/high reps stuff lately but will be trimming this back a little over the coming weeks and will be basing the next few weeks training around one major core exercise per session together with some support work. Maybe a little closer to the HIT stuff that I've always found so productive.


----------



## Rob68

Said it before dont know how anyone copes doing night shift :thumbdown: soon be done though pal :thumbup1:

Glad to see you still progressing with the squats mate as you mentioned in an earlier post ,gotta be well pleased with them now :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Said it before dont know how anyone copes doing night shift :thumbdown: soon be done though pal :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad to see you still progressing with the squats mate as you mentioned in an earlier post ,gotta be well pleased with them now :thumb:


Yes, mate, very pleased.

I think that doing less exercises/volume per workout allows you to progress on lifts like these. I wasn't expecting anything special when I squatted the other day, but the fact that I wasn't doing anything else enabled me to put that bit extra into them and the weight went up really easily tbf. This is basically my thinking behind the new sessions. 100% effort going into the main lifts on each day with a bit of HIT support work. In and out relatively quickly, targets nailed, feet up in front of the telly with a nice tray of food. Jobs a good'un


----------



## Tassotti

Squats - hmm, it's only another 10Kg....hmm - might as well, see how it goes :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, very pleased.
> 
> I think that doing less exercises/volume per workout allows you to progress on lifts like these. I wasn't expecting anything special when I squatted the other day, but the fact that I wasn't doing anything else enabled me to put that bit extra into them and the weight went up really easily tbf. This is basically my thinking behind the new sessions. 100% effort going into the main lifts on each day with a bit of HIT support work. In and out relatively quickly, targets nailed, feet up in front of the telly with a nice tray of food. Jobs a good'un


I totaly agree with this mate,if you look at my sessions in my journel they are all short/sharp shocks,bang and home!

I have trained this way many years,i think you and i have much theory in common,be nice to see everything settle again for you after this blip.


----------



## Mingster

A little Back/Shoulders workout today.

Just a bit of Bent Over Rowing up to 105kg and a little bit of Lateral work to keep things ticking over.

Not getting a great deal of sleep and appetite is still poor. Two more night shifts to go.


----------



## Rob68

Few more days mate,you`ll be back to firing on all 4 `s :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate, very pleased.
> 
> *I think that doing less exercises/volume per workout *allows you to progress on lifts like these. I wasn't expecting anything special when I squatted the other day, but the fact that I wasn't doing anything else enabled me to put that bit extra into them and the weight went up really easily tbf. This is basically my thinking behind the new sessions. 100% effort going into the main lifts on each day with a bit of HIT support work. In and out relatively quickly, targets nailed, feet up in front of the telly with a nice tray of food. Jobs a good'un


At Last .............I keep telling you less is more................


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A little Back/Shoulders workout today.
> 
> Just a bit of Bent Over Rowing up to 105kg and a little bit of Lateral work to keep things ticking over.
> 
> Not getting a great deal of sleep and appetite is still poor. Two more night shifts to go.


Thats what im on for them for my work set of 12 reps ...when my routine is work set of 8 reps im on 112kg.........its a healthy weight for me like so well happy


----------



## Breda

Hey big Ming hope the training is goin well as well as a happy home life... If I look like you at your age I'd be a very very happy man I hope your are mate x


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> At Last .............I keep telling you less is more................


Yes Rep. I've always been a fan of the less is more approach. It's just that I've been trying this old bodybuilding style of training lately. It has it's plus points but on balance I think I'll go back to what has served me well over the years



Breda said:


> Hey big Ming hope the training is goin well as well as a happy home life... If I look like you at your age I'd be a very very happy man I hope your are mate x


Yes, mate. All well. Usual ups and downs but mustn't grumble Thanks for dropping by, you're always welcome. Don't forget to let me know how your training is going at some point:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Goodf stuff m8 good stuff


----------



## Mingster

A quick Arm workout today.

DB Curls.

10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x27.5kg.

Hammer Curls.

10x27.5kg. 10x27.5kg.

Both these exercises supersetted with....

Rope Pushdowns @ 20 reps x40kg.

Rolling Pin Forearm Raises.

4x underhand rotation and 4x overhand rotation.

All good. Pleased with 27.5kg with the curls with good form. Will be upping the weight on the forearm raises next time.

Got the dentists for my extraction first thing tomorrow so will be stuffing down a house special pizza tonight whilst the chewing is good. Finished night shift this morning - thank fcuk for that. No more for a few months now Will be having a day off training and diet because of the dentist then, hopefully, back to normal for the rest of the week. Will post up my new training and diet plans in a bit more detail once I get tomorrow out of the way.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> A quick Arm workout today.
> 
> DB Curls.
> 
> 10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x27.5kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 10x27.5kg. 10x27.5kg.
> 
> Both these exercises supersetted with....
> 
> Rope Pushdowns @ 20 reps x40kg.
> 
> Rolling Pin Forearm Raises.
> 
> 4x underhand rotation and 4x overhand rotation.
> 
> All good. Pleased with 27.5kg with the curls with good form. Will be upping the weight on the forearm raises next time.
> 
> Got the dentists for my extraction first thing tomorrow so will be stuffing down a house special pizza tonight whilst the chewing is good. Finished night shift this morning - thank fcuk for that. No more for a few months now Will be having a day off training and diet because of the dentist then, hopefully, back to normal for the rest of the week. Will post up my new training and diet plans in a bit more detail once I get tomorrow out of the way.


Hope all goes well tomorrow mate ,hope you ate that pizza in good Kompany


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope all goes well tomorrow mate ,hope you ate that pizza in good Kompany


 :ban:

:no: Any more puns like that and you'll be feeling the neg hammer:lol: :lol: I can't believe I'm getting grief on the City v United thread for saying City deserved to win lol. This is why I usually stay out of football discussions. The narrow mindedness of some so called fans beggars belief:rolleyes:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> :ban:
> 
> :no: Any more puns like that and you'll be feeling the neg hammer:lol: :lol: I can't believe I'm getting grief on the City v United thread for saying City deserved to win lol. This is why I usually stay out of football discussions. The narrow mindedness of some so called fans beggars belief:rolleyes:


Am surprised at you getting involved mate :laugh: best leave them to there `tight game` eh :lol:


----------



## Mingster

12 shots to 4 in City's favour lol. I'm struggling to remember the 4. I think a couple clipped the corner flag. It wasn't a good game for the neutral tbf - I was expecting Roony to be sent off or to burst into tears or both lol. Fantastic result for your guys but there's a lot to do yet. The Toon will be a tough game....


----------



## Rob68

True mate,both newcastle and Qpr will be as important and tough,it wasnt good to watch being a city fan either :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey bro..hope today went ok mate and you aint slavering down your chin too much or in agony 

Aside from that mate i hope alls well again in general take it easy pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey bro..hope today went ok mate and you aint slavering down your chin too much or in agony
> 
> Aside from that mate i hope alls well again in general take it easy pal :thumbup1:


All well....eventually. Dentist made a right botch job of the extraction and there was gore everywhere. Been walking around with half a ton of gauze in me gob all day:no: Surviving on a cup a soup and protein shakes is no fun at all. Seems to have settled down a bit now though so should graduate onto a slightly more solid diet tomorrow.



Replicator said:


> Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...Aberdeen ...


What you on about you loony? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Bollox day that,better from now on dude,x


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> All well....eventually. Dentist made a right botch job of the extraction and there was gore everywhere. Been walking around with half a ton of gauze in me gob all day:no: Surviving on a cup a soup and protein shakes is no fun at all. Seems to have settled down a bit now though so should graduate onto a slightly more solid diet tomorrow.
> 
> What you on about you loony? :confused1: :lol: :lol:


you must a heard about one of our national teams for fvck sake ...come on ming


----------



## Mingster

Leg session today.

A couple of 20 rep sets of Leg Press to warm up.

Squats.

8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x100kg. 8x130kg. 8x150kg.

SLDL.

2x15x65kg.

Lunges.

2x20x20kg added.

Calf Raises.

4x20x150kg.

And done. Nice little session I thought. Up 10kg on the Squats. Fairly light on everything else but went for maximum feel with each rep and pushed myself hard.

Now the sharp eyed amongst you may have noticed that although I said that my training was going to go in the direction of HIT style training from now on, this session does not look particularly HIT based. And you would be right. Sort of.

To me, you can't train HIT style with legs. At least not whilst using exercises such as Squats and SLDL's. A HIT leg session would be something like Leg Extensions to failure immediately followed by Hack Squats or Leg Presses drop set fashion on a machine. But that's not how I like to train legs. No-one in their right mind is going to train to failure, do drop sets, or negatives on Squats. If they are they need to be nutted off to Broardmoor asap. And doing drop sets on SLDL's is a sure way to a chiropractors table. I guess what I'm saying is....I will be using some HIT style training from now on, but not on leg days


----------



## Rob68

Put me right in the bracket of `not in the right mind` as for some reason after squats last friday i did a drop set of squats,but as most will know im not all there anyway,that i will never deny :no: :lol:

Well pleased to see how the squats are going for you mate,great stuff :thumbup1: Where are you at present with the 6 weeks 4 weeks bulk/cutting phase?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Put me right in the bracket of `not in the right mind` as for some reason after squats last friday i did a drop set of squats,but as most will know im not all there anyway,that i will never deny :no: :lol:
> 
> Well pleased to see how the squats are going for you mate,great stuff :thumbup1: Where are you at present with the 6 weeks 4 weeks bulk/cutting phase?


HaHa. The men in white coats are on their way

I'm on week 1 of the cut, mate. In effect week 2 as I was off my grub last week anyway. The missus isn't one to bandy compliments about, I can tell you, but this morning she spotted me strutting my awesomeness around the bedroom, raised an eyebrow, and commented, 'Your abs are coming through nicely.' It doesn't get any better than that


----------



## Rob68

Oh that old chestnut eh ,she`s after something :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> The missus isn't one to bandy compliments about, I can tell you, but this morning she spotted me strutting my awesomeness around the bedroom, raised an eyebrow, and commented, 'Your abs are coming through nicely.'


Followed by 'but put your fcuking pants on will you..your little man certainly aint getting any bigger and the neighbours are looking through the window'


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Oh that old chestnut eh ,she`s after something :lol:


Yes, and she got it too



BigBarnBoy said:


> Followed by 'but put your fcuking pants on will you..your little man certainly aint getting any bigger and the neighbours are looking through the window'


Funnily enough she said almost the exact opposite to this:blush:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Yes, and she got it too
> 
> Funnily enough she said almost the exact opposite to this:blush:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats cardio done for the week then bro? :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey little monkey...how goes it....just checking in saying keep up the mingster awsomeness...princess still around.x


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> 12 shots to 4 in City's favour lol. I'm struggling to remember the 4. I think a couple clipped the corner flag. It wasn't a good game for the neutral tbf - I was expecting Roony to be sent off or to burst into tears or both lol. Fantastic result for your guys but there's a lot to do yet. The Toon will be a tough game....


Ahh fellow United fan :sad: I was so angry watching that game I couldn't sleep after lol. Why Fergie started with Park who hadn't had hardly any games prior to that I don't have a clue, he was getting shrugged off the ball left right and centre. Rooney so ****ing involved with the referee he forgot he was actually supposed to be playing the game the amount of sh1t passes he made that game was appalling. Scholes hardly got a look in cause of Citys tight pressing and busy centre midfield. The only thing I can say positive is we defended well to only concede 1 goal apart from Smallings misjudgement which btw I thought he was one of our best players despite the mistake. Fergie shoulda brought on Young and Valencia much earlier and started with Wellbeck.

But oh well the toon beat Chelsea yesterday and kept a clean sheet so CMONNNNN THE TOON I'll be cheering Cisse's name on Sat it aint over yet mate!!!

PS great squatting I like how you just decided you were going to squat again and are casually chucking 10kg on a week and are repping on 150 which is more than 99% of this forum!! Just shows you can build up good foundation with other leg work (and you are a natural squatting machine)


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Ahh fellow United fan :sad: I was so angry watching that game I couldn't sleep after lol. Why Fergie started with Park who hadn't had hardly any games prior to that I don't have a clue, he was getting shrugged off the ball left right and centre. Rooney so ****ing involved with the referee he forgot he was actually supposed to be playing the game the amount of sh1t passes he made that game was appalling. Scholes hardly got a look in cause of Citys tight pressing and busy centre midfield. The only thing I can say positive is we defended well to only concede 1 goal apart from Smallings misjudgement which btw I thought he was one of our best players despite the mistake. Fergie shoulda brought on Young and Valencia much earlier and started with Wellbeck.
> 
> But oh well the toon beat Chelsea yesterday and kept a clean sheet so CMONNNNN THE TOON I'll be cheering Cisse's name on Sat it aint over yet mate!!!


LOL. I'm not a United fan, mate. I just like football and I get a bit depressed that most supporters are so biased towards their own team that you can't get a sensible discussion about football with them. I love a good, open minded, chat about football but they are few and far between these days.. Newcastle will be a tough game but the Toon are masters of their own destruction and I wouldn't be surprised if the team that played Wigan turn up for this one.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'm not a United fan, mate. I just like football and I get a bit depressed that most supporters are so biased towards their own team that you can't get a sensible discussion about football with them. I love a good, open minded, chat about football but they are few and far between these days.. Newcastle will be a tough game but the Toon are masters of their own destruction and I wouldn't be surprised if the team that played Wigan turn up for this one.


oh theres me trying to make an alliance :lol: Don't say that mate...PAP**** DEMBA CISSE!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders today.

Rotator Cuff warm up.

Bodyweight Dips.

10xbodyweight. 10x+5kg. 10x+10kg. 10x+20kg. 10x+25kg.

DB Bench.

1x15x38kg. 1x38kg to failure.

DB Flat Flye.

1x28kg to failure - straight into DB Press to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg.

Rear Laterals drop set....

15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.

Side Laterals drop set....

15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.

And done. First observation is that I think my calories are a bit low. Very, very hard work today. I know this is the first session back with the HIT additions to training but I think I may have got a little carried away with cutting so will make an effort up up the cals from tomorrow

So this is my basic workout system from now on. One basic mass building exercise per body part for 4 or 5 sets progressive weight - Dips for chest, Rows for shoulders, Squats for quads, Rack Pulls for back. Then a couple of support exercises for 1 or 2 sets each with HIT style drop sets/training to failure/negatives or whatever does the business Hopefully this will satisfy my strength training weight progression urges whilst pulverising the muscles to stimulate growth at the same time. I need to see the poundages going up so high reps and volume is just not for me. This is more like getting back to my roots and I feel better already.

I'll be looking for a minimum of 10 reps on all the sets before putting up the weights as, personally, I've always found the 8-12 rep range the most productive for me.


----------



## Tassotti

It's all falling into place..Nice


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice looking workout that one mate..real nice. Makes a HUGE diffrence when your back doing what you know works best doesnt it. Iv been a diffrent fella in the gym this week just with a few changes to the workout and the diet.

Love the look of the higher reps drop sets again plus static holds..thats my type of training 

You swayed back towards a mass phase again then mate? Eating changing like you said..what about the meds/supplements?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice looking workout that one mate..real nice. Makes a HUGE diffrence when your back doing what you know works best doesnt it. Iv been a diffrent fella in the gym this week just with a few changes to the workout and the diet.
> 
> Love the look of the higher reps drop sets again plus static holds..thats my type of training
> 
> You swayed back towards a mass phase again then mate? Eating changing like you said..what about the meds/supplements?


I'm still on the same cycle, bro. Week 7. Am not planning on changing that for a good while yet. I'm actually trying to cut at the minute. I think, what with the mouth infection affecting my eating, that I've over done the calorie deficit a little so will be upping cals a little but still running at a 500 or so a day deficit. I think I've been closer to a 1000 cals a day deficit and that is too much to still be able to train and increase weights from week to week


----------



## Fatstuff

I would love to be able to increase weights on a defecit, I struggle ATM as it is lol


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> I would love to be able to increase weights on a defecit, I struggle ATM as it is lol


Well, with the squats it's simply because I haven't done them for so long I'm virtually starting from scratch. I've been adding 10kg a week up until now but I expect this will slow as time goes on. With the other exercises I hope to be able to do so as I have cut the total volume so can channel all my energies into fewer lifts instead of holding a bit back to get through the workout. The fact I'm on a little over 2grams of aas doesn't hurt either


----------



## Fatstuff

Its all the steroids u know that, it's not really u lifting it


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Its all the steroids u know that, it's not really u lifting it


Very true lol. As my weights go up I have always reduced the volume, whether by reducing sets/exercises or by reducing the amount of days trained each week. It just makes sense....


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Very true lol. As my weights go up I have always reduced the volume, whether by reducing sets/exercises or by reducing the amount of days trained each week. It just makes sense....


That's why u have managed to train up to such a ripe old age


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> That's why u have managed to train up to such a ripe old age


That's just retaliation for my '26 is old comment' :lol: :lol:

And I'm not ripe, I had a wash the other day....


----------



## Fatstuff

What can I say, I hold a mean grudge


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders today.
> 
> Rotator Cuff warm up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 10xbodyweight. 10x+5kg. 10x+10kg. 10x+20kg. 10x+25kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x38kg. 1x38kg to failure.
> 
> DB Flat Flye.
> 
> 1x28kg to failure - straight into DB Press to failure.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals drop set....
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.
> 
> Side Laterals drop set....
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.
> 
> And done. First observation is that I think my calories are a bit low. Very, very hard work today. I know this is the first session back with the HIT additions to training but I think I may have got a little carried away with cutting so will make an effort up up the cals from tomorrow
> 
> So this is my basic workout system from now on. One basic mass building exercise per body part for 4 or 5 sets progressive weight - Dips for chest, Rows for shoulders, Squats for quads, Rack Pulls for back. Then a couple of support exercises for 1 or 2 sets each with HIT style drop sets/training to failure/negatives or whatever does the business Hopefully this will satisfy my strength training weight progression urges whilst pulverising the muscles to stimulate growth at the same time. I need to see the poundages going up so high reps and volume is just not for me. This is more like getting back to my roots and I feel better already.
> 
> I'll be looking for a minimum of 10 reps on all the sets before putting up the weights as, personally, I've always found the 8-12 rep range the most productive for me.


Like has already been said good to see you back training how you like it mate,pretty sure you will progress at a great rate now,sure you wont have any problems increasing your calories either lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Rob68 said:


> Like has already been said good to see you back training how you like it mate,pretty sure you will progress at a great rate now,*sure you wont have any problems increasing your calories either * lol :thumbup1:


After seeing this this morning, im now in no doubt about my above statement :laugh:

View attachment 82771


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Could manage a chinese or two I must admit


----------



## Rob68

Phone them mate see if they deliver :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Phone them mate see if they deliver :laugh:


Our local chinese has gone right downhill of late. Time I found a new one tbh. Having said that I rarely eat chinese. I like a nice big pizza for my cheats


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Our local chinese has gone right downhill of late. Time I found a new one tbh. Having said that I rarely eat chinese. I like a nice big pizza for my cheats


Funny you should say that ive just polished a pizza off soon to be followed by a piece of carrot cake ,need my strength for squats tonight ,weekly treat


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders today.
> 
> Rotator Cuff warm up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 10xbodyweight. 10x+5kg. 10x+10kg. 10x+20kg. 10x+25kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x38kg. 1x38kg to failure.
> 
> DB Flat Flye.
> 
> 1x28kg to failure - straight into DB Press to failure.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals drop set....
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.
> 
> Side Laterals drop set....
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.
> 
> And done. First observation is that I think my calories are a bit low. Very, very hard work today. I know this is the first session back with the HIT additions to training but I think I may have got a little carried away with cutting so will make an effort up up the cals from tomorrow
> 
> So this is my basic workout system from now on. One basic mass building exercise per body part for 4 or 5 sets progressive weight - Dips for chest, Rows for shoulders, Squats for quads, Rack Pulls for back. Then a couple of support exercises for 1 or 2 sets each with HIT style drop sets/training to failure/negatives or whatever does the business Hopefully this will satisfy my strength training weight progression urges whilst pulverising the muscles to stimulate growth at the same time. I need to see the poundages going up so high reps and volume is just not for me. This is more like getting back to my roots and I feel better already.
> 
> I'll be looking for a minimum of 10 reps on all the sets before putting up the weights as, personally, I've always found the 8-12 rep range the most productive for me.


One of the best commen sense workouts i have seen on this forum in my humble opinion,cool!


----------



## Mingster

Cheers lbs Glad you appreciate it. I'm not a one for doing extra sets of an exercise when I can train to my limits in 1 or two sets. I like to think that doing more sets holds me back psychologically from giving my all.

Back to the cardio today as it is a rest day from weights. 20 minutes at a moderate intensity on the Rowing Machine. Passed the time watching 100 Rock Anthems on MTV. There is some sh1te amongst these but the odd decent track in between the crud lol. Have moved the rower indoors this last couple of weeks as the missus has been using it too. This suits me as it's a lot less tedious to row whilst watching tv. Also it has freed up a bit more space for me in the gym. Sadly, I have been given the order to return it to the gym but I am doing my best to forget to do so and keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Cheers lbs Glad you appreciate it. I'm not a one for doing extra sets of an exercise when I can train to my limits in 1 or two sets. I like to think that doing more sets holds me back psychologically from giving my all.
> 
> Back to the cardio today as it is a rest day from weights. 20 minutes at a moderate intensity on the Rowing Machine. Passed the time watching 100 Rock Anthems on MTV. There is some sh1te amongst these but the odd decent track in between the crud lol. Have moved the rower indoors this last couple of weeks as the missus has been using it too. This suits me as it's a lot less tedious to row whilst watching tv. Also it has freed up a bit more space for me in the gym. Sadly, I have been given the order to return it to the gym but I am doing my best to forget to do so and keeping my fingers crossed


quickly buy something new for ur gym


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> quickly buy something new for ur gym


I've thought about it mate. Trouble is I need the space for lunges and stuff. Originally I had a jogger and the rower in there and I kept tripping over things all the time. I managed to bin the jogger as it wouldn't support me anyhow lol. The rower is pretty good though, just better in front of the tv

I need electric in the gym.


----------



## Fatstuff

saw this and thought it might be right up ur street mate

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ball-Exercise-65cm-Blue-Action/dp/B0018S20WY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336142923&sr=8-1


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> saw this and thought it might be right up ur street mate
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ball-Exercise-65cm-Blue-Action/dp/B0018S20WY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336142923&sr=8-1


 :ban:


----------



## Replicator

Originally Posted by Mingster

Chest and Shoulders today.

Rotator Cuff warm up.

Bodyweight Dips.

10xbodyweight. 10x+5kg. 10x+10kg. 10x+20kg. 10x+25kg.

DB Bench.

1x15x38kg. 1x38kg to failure.

DB Flat Flye.

1x28kg to failure - straight into DB Press to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg.

Rear Laterals drop set....

15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.

Side Laterals drop set....

15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg to failure and static hold.

And done. First observation is that I think my calories are a bit low. Very, very hard work today. I know this is the first session back with the HIT additions to training but I think I may have got a little carried away with cutting so will make an effort up up the cals from tomorrow

So this is my basic workout system from now on. One basic mass building exercise per body part for 4 or 5 sets progressive weight - Dips for chest, Rows for shoulders, Squats for quads, Rack Pulls for back. Then a couple of support exercises for 1 or 2 sets each with HIT style drop sets/training to failure/negatives or whatever does the business Hopefully this will satisfy my strength training weight progression urges whilst pulverising the muscles to stimulate growth at the same time. I need to see the poundages going up so high reps and volume is just not for me. This is more like getting back to my roots and I feel better already.

I'll be looking for a minimum of 10 reps on all the sets before putting up the weights as, personally, I've always found the 8-12 rep range the most productive for me.



biglbs said:


> One of the best commen sense workouts i have seen on this forum in my humble opinion,cool!


but if you get shoulder probs cut out the flyes AND laterals right away


----------



## Mingster

Never felt any problem in my shoulders with either exercise Rep. Pressing exercises are the big shoulder no-no for me


----------



## Mingster

BOOM!!

Er, I mean a Back workout today

Was in a bloody stinking mood today. I don't normally train on a Saturday for a variety of reasons but thought I would today to help clear my head.

Warm up of....

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

8x120kg. 8x150kg. 8x180kg. 8x210kg. 8x235kg. BOOM!!

Chins.

1x bodyweight to failure - 16 reps. Plus 2 negatives. DOUBLE BOOM!!.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x100kg to failure at 20ish reps.

Never underestimate the power of anger lol. It blows away pre workouts, smelling salts, big breasted babes watching you or a free KFC. Anger is the Daddy.

Previous pb on the Rack Pulls was 3x230kg. Blew that away today. Was planning on staying a bit lighter than usual when I set out hence the higher reps but everything felt so light I kept saying 'Go on then. One more set,' and stuck another two 15kg plates on. P1ssed the 235kg. Could have managed 250kg today, but I reckon I'll be feeling this tomorrow, so common sense won the day

And what about that for chins, shoulder width, neutral grip. Failed halfway on the 17th rep so heaved myself up for a couple of negatives to finish off. Don't normally chin but was expecting something like 6 or 7 maximum so was over the moon with this showing

Finished off with a berserker set of Rows. My stack's capacity is 110kg so didn't dare any negatives as the whole thing was creaking and groaning and threatening to explode by the end of this set. Extremely pleased with today's session

And what's more I've lost some weight on my cut....More to come on this later.... :beer:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Fcuking awesome bro..just awesome :thumb:

Top work for smashing it yet again. Being a bad tempered [email protected] can work wonders sometimes..i know this well 

Obliterated the 230, and iv no doubt the 250's are there. Are you just going to keep pushing on with it? All pain free?

And mate impressive work with the chins. I was doing wide-grip chins for a while, and however much i enjoy them, they are bloody hard. Heavier you are the more you gotta haul lol. But any sort of chins are a major good excercise i think. I used to do them normal width grip aswell, but with a double overhand grip. It switches the emphasis to the lower lats really nicely.

And some fat loss aswell for good measure, top work fella 

Enjoy your weekend mate


----------



## Mingster

Cheers bro. Yes, being a grumpy [email protected] has helped me to a few pb's over the years. I've done a lot more in the past but all pb's are post back injury lifts these days

I'll play it by ear with progressing the weights. I felt really strong today, another day might well be different. With losing a bit of weight I shouldn't really be getting stronger but I've managed to up all my big lifts this week - squat, dips, rows and now pulls - so I'm well pleased with that

Weighed in at 246lbs at the end of my 5 week bulk. Two weeks into the cut I've lost 5lbs and now weigh 241lbs. Nice little loss, all fat I believe. I have a baggy legged pair of 34 inch waist armani jeans I haven't been able to wear for a while but got into them comfortably the other day so was chuffed with that. Haven't really been eating anything special but have just dropped my cals by 500 or so a day. I was going to try a low carb approach but, because I lost weight eating crap when my mouth was bad, I thought why the hell should I? Cals in equal cals out lol. I'm burning around 300 cals every cardio session as well so can chuck in a cheat or two no worries. I had a pre workout mars bars today and it worked a treat.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> BOOM!!
> 
> Er, I mean a Back workout today
> 
> Was in a bloody stinking mood today. I don't normally train on a Saturday for a variety of reasons but thought I would today to help clear my head.
> 
> Warm up of....
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 8x120kg. 8x150kg. 8x180kg. 8x210kg. 8x235kg. BOOM!!
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x bodyweight to failure - *16 reps*. Plus 2 negatives. DOUBLE BOOM!!.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 1x100kg to failure at 20ish reps.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of anger lol. It blows away pre workouts, smelling salts, big breasted babes watching you or a free KFC. Anger is the Daddy.
> 
> Previous pb on the Rack Pulls was 3x230kg. Blew that away today. Was planning on staying a bit lighter than usual when I set out hence the higher reps but everything felt so light I kept saying 'Go on then. One more set,' and stuck another two 15kg plates on. P1ssed the 235kg. Could have managed 250kg today, but I reckon I'll be feeling this tomorrow, so common sense won the day
> 
> And what about that for chins, shoulder width, neutral grip. Failed halfway on the 17th rep so heaved myself up for a couple of negatives to finish off. Don't normally chin but was expecting something like 6 or 7 maximum so was over the moon with this showing
> 
> Finished off with a berserker set of Rows. My stack's capacity is 110kg so didn't dare any negatives as the whole thing was creaking and groaning and threatening to explode by the end of this set. Extremely pleased with today's session
> 
> And what's more I've lost some weight on my cut....More to come on this later.... :beer:


Well with that effort you will be blowing my 90 reps away soon !! It did take me 10 sets to do that though ! Its good to see you doing chins, I love them myself and could hardly do 1 last year. I think the strength jumps up fast on these.

I also like seeing some static holds in your routine. Something i have not done in a while. Whilst pondering over differernt routines i am liking the look of this !


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Retro.

The routine is pretty much the same sort of thing as I was doing in the back room about a year ago. Only then I didn't have a power rack and the equipment I have now. The improved facilities, together with my healing back, have allowed me to add in the squats, and rack pulls and heavy rows which I couldn't do before. My shoulder problem has meant that I have had to drop the presses but you can't have everything I suppose

I like to focus on one main mass exercise. Any more than one and I find you subconsciously hold too much back to complete the other exercises.

With the support exercises I would rather do 1 set or 1 warm up and 1 working set to failure, or beyond failure, rather than 3 or 4 sets for the same reason. With 1 maximum effort set it is fairly easy to commit yourself 100% to that set. Any more sets after this and you will be saving a bit for them, believe me. Also I would rather add weight to the one set than add extra sets at the same weight.

So, basically, I warm up, do 4 or 5 sets of my main exercise, then do one set each of two support exercises to failure and beyond. This hammers the muscle over a relatively brief workout, gives extra recovery time, and doesn't use a lot of energy in repeating lifts you've already achieved. It is similar in many ways to Dorians HIT workouts and it works well for me.

It's not something I could do year round but is great for 6-8 week blasts.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Cheers bro. Yes, being a grumpy [email protected] has helped me to a few pb's over the years. I've done a lot more in the past but all pb's are post back injury lifts these days
> 
> I'll play it by ear with progressing the weights. I felt really strong today, another day might well be different. With losing a bit of weight I shouldn't really be getting stronger but I've managed to up all my big lifts this week - squat, dips, rows and now pulls - so I'm well pleased with that
> 
> Weighed in at 246lbs at the end of my 5 week bulk. Two weeks into the cut I've lost 5lbs and now weigh 241lbs. Nice little loss, all fat I believe. I have a baggy legged pair of 34 inch waist armani jeans I haven't been able to wear for a while but got into them comfortably the other day so was chuffed with that. Haven't really been eating anything special but have just dropped my cals by 500 or so a day. I was going to try a low carb approach but, because I lost weight eating crap when my mouth was bad, I thought why the hell should I? Cals in equal cals out lol. I'm burning around 300 cals every cardio session as well so can chuck in a cheat or two no worries. I had a pre workout mars bars today and it worked a treat.


Getting into 34 inch waist jeans at our sort of weights mate is no mean feat...impressive. I dont think i could quite do that lol,i like my 36's anyhow..more room for BBB junior to move :lol: :lol:

I dont think you should drop the cals too much mate, you know best of course, but i just get the feeling you work best on carbs as i do. And somethings obviously working well, so cheat meals shouldnt be too worried about i reckon, they keep you enjoying it anyhow.

So its your round mate... :beer:


----------



## biglbs

I realy have no comment on the whole thing mate other than superb effort,strong pulls,chins wow too,lovely,if i did not have man flu i would go training now on the back of it--repped!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Never felt any problem in my shoulders with either exercise Rep. Pressing exercises are the big shoulder no-no for me


NO No not sayin you do ming. long may it continue. its just that evenually all this shoulder work will get to you same as it does to everbody eventually, and its because your shoulders are involved every training day so overtraining them is easily done

so just saying that when it does these are the ones to cut out .......the accesory ones .

This is what ive had to do and iver had no shoulder probs since

I wrote about this is Rob thread last year i think ...same with curls of any kind as they fvck your elbows so ive given them up too and ive had no more elbows probs as your arms get enough exercise really from the biggder multi joint exercises which always involve more weight anyway, when I stopped all this my biceps grew an inch over the following 2 months..............honestly.

LOng may you be able to continue to do what you want to do tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit sore after the lifting heroics of yesterday lol. Upper back, core and quads/hamstrings are a little tender. Will be having a rest day from the weights today but will fit in some cardio on the rowing machine and a bit of dog walking on top of that.

Other than that a lazy day indoors. I have a little work to do on the computer, a bit of internet browsing, I have a pile of books that need archival covers fitted to them and my swords need sharpening A lazy day but busy if you know what I mean.


----------



## Replicator

you cant beat an ODD lazy day Ming


----------



## Mingster

20 minutes moderate cardio on the rowing machine followed by a couple of miles dog walking in the fields. I'm getting quite good at this rowing lark now so my fitness is definitely improving Don't expect me do do any running though lol. I don't do running.

Have eaten well all day with plenty of protein and no junk. Going to have some leftover beef with a bit of salad in some wholemeal pittas now. Might treat myself tonight though....I have a craving for corned beef toasties


----------



## Rob68

biglbs said:


> commen sense


 :confused1: Are we talking about the same bloke here ? common sense ? Fcuking mental would be more apt with the weights he`s chucking about on racks etc lol

Another PB in the bag mate,sure they will be going up gradually knowing you,although you say you wont be going heavier,the temptation i reckon for small increase will be to much and you know it 

34` Waist ??? Can i borrow some of your jeans lol


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. I'm sure I've mentioned that sometimes when you are feeling strong you have to take advantage of it, mate It's not pushing too hard when you're feeling average is the key. It's always nice when the weights go up and better still when the reps go up as well but I won't be expecting too much next time out. I suffered for it yesterday with a few aches and pains and am still feeling it today, but they are good aches with nothing sinister to concern me. Had a rest yesterday and with an easy Arm day today that should see me back to normal.

The 34's are a particularly baggy style lol. It's all about getting the old thighs to fit. I have a couple of pairs of 38's!! as I like the baggy fit and you can always tighten the waist with a belt. The missus isn't so keen though and she's over the moon I can get these 34's on again. She's gone back to squeezing my bum when we're out:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Im gonna have to stop listening to you as ive started spreading `the viking way` youve advised me with over the last few months to others now,getting to be a right know it all lol said that to the lad i train with the other night,about not saying `next week i will lift blah blah ` as on the day it might not happen for some reason,if you feel strong then go for it ....

Do you keep your bank card in your back pocket ? just a thought :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Im gonna have to stop listening to you as ive started spreading `the viking way` youve advised me with over the last few months to others now,getting to be a right know it all lol said that to the lad i train with the other night,about not saying `next week i will lift blah blah ` as on the day it might not happen for some reason,if you feel strong then go for it ....
> 
> *Do you keep your bank card in your back pocket ? just a thought :whistling*:


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Bank card? :confused1:

I deal in seal furs, and if they don't like it they can kiss my ax!!


----------



## Mingster

Arm workout today.

Warm up.

DB Curls.

10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x27.5kg.

Hammer Curls.

2x10x27.5kg.

All the above sets supersetted with bodyweight Tricep Bench Dips with 15kg added 5x20reps.

Rolling Pin Forearm Lifts.

3x outwards rotation. 1x inward rotation.

Nice session. That's two sessions in a row with the DB Curls at 27.5kg. Easy today so may up it to 30kg next time.

Could have used more weight on bench dips but I have to be a contortionist as it is to stick plates on my lap and get into position for the dips. Could do with a spotter for these to load the plates.

Completely burned out on the forearm curls. Upped weight a little this week and added another foot to the rope and boy, could you tell. Trained to total failure


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Arm workout today.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> DB Curls.
> 
> 10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x27.5kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 2x10x27.5kg.
> 
> All the above sets supersetted with bodyweight Tricep Bench Dips with 15kg added 5x20reps.
> 
> Rolling Pin Forearm Lifts.
> 
> 3x outwards rotation. 1x inward rotation.
> 
> Nice session. That's two sessions in a row with the DB Curls at 27.5kg. Easy today so may up it to 30kg next time.
> 
> Could have used more weight on bench dips but I have to be a contortionist as it is to stick plates on my lap and get into position for the dips. Could do with a spotter for these to load the plates.
> 
> Completely burned out on the forearm curls. Upped weight a little this week and added another foot to the rope and boy, could you tell. Trained to total failure


Good stuff m8

dont you use a chain belt for plates on the dips , even on the bench dips at least you would have all the weight on at once ..then get it into position ...just a thought


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Good stuff m8
> 
> dont you use a chain belt for plates on the dips , even on the bench dips at least you would have all the weight on at once ..then get it into position ...just a thought


I've got a rope to add plates for conventional dips Rep. There's no room to hang weights down on the bench dips, I need them on my lap. A very short chain/rope might do it but I think I might invest in a haversack of some sort that I can chuck across my back


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I've got a rope to add plates for conventional dips Rep. There's no room to hang weights down on the bench dips, I need them on my lap. A very short chain/rope might do it but I think I might invest in a haversack of some sort that I can chuck across my back


I dont mean to hang them tho ...just rest them on your lap , its just that at least the chain/rope would allow you to get all the weight on at once plus the proper chain belt ones are adjutable to how tight you want them.

We are talking about dips where you rest your feet in front of you on a bench and hands on a bench behind you arent we ?

A haversach on your back will pull you back too much + would hit the bench your hands are on when you go down


----------



## Replicator

Im off to train legs now my friend ..later


----------



## Replicator

Legs done an dusted. Im knackered and have the usual jelly leg syndrome LOL


----------



## Mingster

None weights day today so 20 minutes cardio duly completed on the rowing machine I'm actually starting to almost enjoy doing this lol.

Have eaten very cleanly indeed today:

2 x 75g of protein shakes.

300g salmon with basmati rice.

4 boiled eggs.

50g protein bar.

4 weetabix.

350g turkey beast with basmati rice.

With another small meal and a final shake to go. This cutting is so hard


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> None weights day today so 20 minutes cardio duly completed on the rowing machine I'm actually starting to almost enjoy doing this lol.
> 
> Have eaten very cleanly indeed today:
> 
> 2 x 75g of protein shakes.
> 
> 300g salmon with basmati rice.
> 
> 4 boiled eggs.
> 
> 50g protein bar.
> 
> 4 weetabix.
> 
> 350g turkey beast with basmati rice.
> 
> With another small meal and a final shake to go. This cutting is so hard


Come on Ming be honest this was just for breakfast LOL


----------



## Replicator

come on ming be honest this is just for breakfast LOL


----------



## Greshie

Ming, what protein bars do you have or do you make your own?


----------



## Mingster

I get these, Greshie. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peak-Body-Pro-50-Bars-Chocolate-Cheesecake-21-x-100g-Bar-s-/110831079934?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item19ce0c11fe#ht_1958wt_905

Not the cheapest but 50g of protein a shot.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I get these, Greshie. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peak-Body-Pro-50-Bars-Chocolate-Cheesecake-21-x-100g-Bar-s-/110831079934?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item19ce0c11fe#ht_1958wt_905
> 
> Not the cheapest but 50g of protein a shot.


Ouch!! they are not cheap are they !


----------



## Fatstuff

what do they taste like? ive got the phd growth factor 50 bars which are 50g a go as well, taste ok-ish i suppose


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ouch!! they are not cheap are they !


Actually that's not the best example price wise. I just stuck up the first example I could find. You can usually get a box of 21 bars delivered for around £33 and I usually get a few at once and this may bring the price down to around £30 a box. That isn't so bad when you consider you're getting twice as much protein than most other bars.

The strawberry ones are nice Chocolate ok. I've not tried any other flavours to date.

http://www.cheapdiscountsupplements.com/products/Mega-Pro-50-x-21.html


----------



## Greshie

I shall have to start saving my pennies :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Legs workout today.

Warm up consisting of....

Leg Press.

2x20 reps.

Squats.

8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x100kg. 8x130kg. 8x160kg.

SLDL.

2x12x65kg.

Lunges.

2x20x20kg added.

Calf Raises.

4x20x150kg.

Worked up a good sweat doing this today. Added another 10kg to the squat with no loss of reps. Getting near my limit at the moment with these. May well add a little more weight but may need to drop a couple of reps....but then again, who knows?  Same weights and reps with the deads and the lunges and a bit of a rise in the calf weight for similar reps as normal. A good solid workout that show progress despite the cut, lower calories and decrease in bodyweight so can't be bad really. Very pleased with the way it's going so far.


----------



## Replicator

hows the mouth after all this teeth business ?


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> hows the mouth after all this teeth business ?


It's ok at the minute Rep. Bit sore but if it doesn't get any worse I'll be over the moon. Chances are that it will come back at some point but the further in the future the better lol


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It's ok at the minute Rep. Bit sore but if it doesn't get any worse I'll be over the moon. Chances are that it will come back at some point but the further in the future the better lol


Absolutely LOL


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey my little monkey, how's things going with you....not checked in a while...but I'm still lurking around ...hope all good with you.xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey my little monkey, how's things going with you....not checked in a while...but I'm still lurking around ...hope all good with you.xx


I'm doing fine princess. As awesome as ever, maybe even a little more awesome than usual


----------



## Mingster

No weights today so it was 20 minutes on the rowing machine for me. This is the case on all non weights days now and I'm starting to lean up noticeably just over halfway into the 4 week cutting phase of my routine. It's quite amazing how much fat you can lose in such a short time tbh, especially as my lifts are still going up. It will be tempting to extend the cut beyond the scheduled 4 weeks but I'll wait and see how things are going in another week and a half.

Extremely pleased with the way things are going up until now


----------



## Fatstuff

you will be a fitness model the way ur going


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> you will be a fitness model the way ur going


Now I've read Breda's comment about abs being a 'bit poofy' in the 6 pack thread I'm tempted to go all out to get them now lol. No-ones ever said I look poofy before

Does abs at 225lbs plus count as girly? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

will be interesting to see u shape out, u been putting any progress pics up?


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> will be interesting to see u shape out, u been putting any progress pics up?


I haven't tbh. Now I train in the garage/home gym it's too dark lol. I've tried taking a few and they don't come out at all. My camera is crap mind. I haven't even tried to take any for ages. Hopefully we'll get a bit of sun sometime soon and I'll get some taken.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> I haven't tbh. Now I train in the garage/home gym it's too dark lol. I've tried taking a few and they don't come out at all. My camera is crap mind. I haven't even tried to take any for ages. Hopefully we'll get a bit of sun sometime soon and I'll get some taken.


get some pics up, u got light in ur house, thats a weak excuse


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> get some pics up, u got light in ur house, thats a weak excuse


True, very true

But you're a fine one to nag about pics



This is the most recent one taken.


----------



## Replicator

Fatstuff said:


> get some pics up, u got light in ur house, thats a weak excuse


exactly ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^that

come on MING picture up


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> True, very true
> 
> But you're a fine one to nag about pics
> 
> View attachment 83203
> 
> 
> This is the most recent one taken.


You look like an inmate from pelican state bay correction fecility in the late 70's in this pic. got a gang member look !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> You look like an inmate from pelican state bay correction fecility in the late 70's in this pic. got a gang member look !!


HaHa. That's quite a compliment compared to some comments I've had over the years mate


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> HaHa. That's quite a compliment compared to some comments I've had over the years mate


I dont think you would look out of place in the front row of this crew !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I dont think you would look out of place in the front row of this crew !!
> 
> View attachment 83209


 :lol: :lol: Bunch of pussies :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> True, very true
> 
> But you're a fine one to nag about pics
> 
> View attachment 83203
> 
> 
> This is the most recent one taken.


HAHA im training for strength atm, i just need to show numbers :rolleye: - your the one cutting down to fitness modelesque features


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> HAHA im training for strength atm, i just need to show numbers :rolleye: - your the one cutting down to fitness modelesque features


No, no, no, no. I'm cutting down as I'm following Aus's 6 week bulk 4 week cut protocol. My numbers are still going up in the power lifts and I am, as yet, undecided which road to fully commit to competitively speaking


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah it seems to make sense that way, he knows what hes talking about. I consider it from time to time, i went to buy a shirt today and i looked at myself in the mirror and thought, man im fat lol - i need to cut, maybe when i finish my cycle/blast i may cruise stick to 400 - 600mg test and have a little cut. Im always changing my mind in my head lol!!


----------



## Mingster

It's something I've never tried and, believe me, when you've been training as long as me it's nice to try something new. Having said that, my actual training exercise wise rarely changes. I do the same exercises pretty much all the time, it's the reps and set breakdown which varies. Partly it's to see just how much of a cut I can do in 4 weeks. It's a very short time to cut but I think I can make a significant change in that time so we will see


----------



## Replicator

When doing the cuts ,,its the weighing everthing and counting the cals that did my head in more than the hunger LOL


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> When doing the cuts ,,its the weighing everthing and counting the cals that did my head in more than the hunger LOL


I don't need to weigh or count anything Rep. I just miss out one meal from my usual diet


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> I don't need to weigh or count anything Rep. I just miss out one meal from my usual diet


U will never get to fitness model status with that attitude Ming


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders tonight.

Should have warmed up but didn't....fortunately I didn't end up paying for my laziness.

Dips.

10x bodyweight. 10x bw+5kg. 10x bw+10kg. 10x bw+20kg. 10 xbw+30kg.

DB Flat Press.

1x42.5kg to failure.

DB Flat Flye.

1x32kg to failure straight into DB Press to failure.

Rear Delt Row.

1x10x55kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg.

Rear Laterals Drop Set....

15x15kg 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Side Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Absolutely chucking it down with rain all day today.

I love this workout. It absolutely shatters me but the sense of achievement when it is completed is worth all the pain that goes before. I love the way my chest and shoulders are pumped up massively at the end. Only wish they looked like that all the time. It's at rare moments like this I think that just maybe I could give this posing lark a good go lol. I'll be back to normal thinking by tomorrow no doubt:lol:

Added another 5kg to the dips and weight to the presses and flyes. Need some more plates to go heavier with the db's. Same weights for the shoulders but managed to squeeze every last drop of effort out of these exercises. Pleased with myself as it was a tough day at work today and I'm back over the weekend so no time off for me until next week. It would have been easy to knock training on the head but I managed to dredge up the old willpower and now I'm glad I did.

A quick shot of test then feet up and relax


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Evening big fella :thumbup1: Hows things?

Been away all week and just catching up again. Not had any internet all week. Was a cracking day last Sunday at the England qualifiers mate, good afternoon 

Hows the cut going? Looking like its heading the right way through this week.

Love how todays workout looked mate, no wonder you had a good pump at the end lol.Bet those statics were a killer lol.

Are you trying to bring up your rears alot more on your shoulders at the min mate. No specific front delt work in there i see, thats how iv been for ages now. You think the pressing works the fronts plenty enough?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Evening big fella :thumbup1: Hows things?
> 
> Been away all week and just catching up again. Not had any internet all week. Was a cracking day last Sunday at the England qualifiers mate, good afternoon
> 
> Hows the cut going? Looking like its heading the right way through this week.
> 
> Love how todays workout looked mate, no wonder you had a good pump at the end lol.Bet those statics were a killer lol.
> 
> Are you trying to bring up your rears alot more on your shoulders at the min mate. No specific front delt work in there i see, thats how iv been for ages now. You think the pressing works the fronts plenty enough?


I'm fine, mate.

Cut is going well, but a cut is a cut. Hard to get too excited lol. All I'm doing essentially is eating one less meal which is around 600 cals and enough to put me into deficit.

I haven't done any direct front delt work for quite some time now. I'm not sure how long exactly but it will be months. Previously I believe I was getting enough front delt stimulation from benching but these days all I am doing is the one set of DB presses and the old delts don't seem to be shrinking any for it I have been targeting my rear delts, one way or another, since last year. I'm determined to square them off and have them the same size as my front delts and I'm there now as nigh as dammit I'll keep going a while longer though. You can't have rear delts that are too big


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> I'm fine, mate.
> 
> Cut is going well, but a cut is a cut. Hard to get too excited lol. All I'm doing essentially is eating one less meal which is around 600 cals and enough to put me into deficit.
> 
> I haven't done any direct front delt work for quite some time now. I'm not sure how long exactly but it will be months. Previously I believe I was getting enough front delt stimulation from benching but these days all I am doing is the one set of DB presses and the old delts don't seem to be shrinking any for it I have been targeting my rear delts, one way or another, since last year. I'm determined to square them off and have them the same size as my front delts and I'm there now as nigh as dammit I'll keep going a while longer though. You can't have rear delts that are too big


Good to hear it mate 

Cutting is definatly nowt to be excited about lol..iv not done so many and i dont feel im missing out lol. One day maybe 

I hadnt done any front delt work for probably 4 years believe it or not, thats why i was asking. Last week for some reason i just decided to try a couple of sets. Only a few light 12kg front raises, but it was fine. Iv always got everything i need from pressing, especially ohp with db's, since i tore my left one years ago.

Remember you saying back then you were targetting your rears, pleased its worked out for you mate..its just made me decide to chuck abit more at my own lol 

They look okish in my avi lol..but more is quite often better...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders tonight.
> 
> Should have warmed up but didn't....fortunately I didn't end up paying for my laziness.
> 
> Dips.
> 
> 10x bodyweight. 10x bw+5kg. 10x bw+10kg. 10x bw+20kg. 10 xbw+30kg.
> 
> DB Flat Press.
> 
> 1x42.5kg to failure.
> 
> DB Flat Flye.
> 
> 1x32kg to failure straight into DB Press to failure.
> 
> Rear Delt Row.
> 
> 1x10x55kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals Drop Set....
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.
> 
> Side Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.
> 
> Absolutely chucking it down with rain all day today.
> 
> I love this workout. It absolutely shatters me but the sense of achievement when it is completed is worth all the pain that goes before. I love the way my chest and shoulders are pumped up massively at the end. Only wish they looked like that all the time. It's at rare moments like this I think that just maybe I could give this posing lark a good go lol. I'll be back to normal thinking by tomorrow no doubt:lol:
> 
> Added another 5kg to the dips and weight to the presses and flyes. Need some more plates to go heavier with the db's. Same weights for the shoulders but managed to squeeze every last drop of effort out of these exercises. Pleased with myself as it was a tough day at work today and I'm back over the weekend so no time off for me until next week. It would have been easy to knock training on the head but I managed to dredge up the old willpower and now I'm glad I did.
> 
> A quick shot of test then feet up and relax


Great going as always mate,dont think you will struggle with the `im a poser` thought going ....oh wait sorry you meant posing on stage  ... looks like your well and truly back in a good frame of mind with everything again now,great to see mate :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Alls well here then Posers and all LOL:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Alls well here then Posers and all LOL:whistling:


I really don't think I'll ever be able to pose, stage wise:no:

Walking down the street posing though, that is second nature:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I really don't think I'll ever be able to pose, stage wise:no:
> 
> Walking down the street posing though, that is second nature:lol: :lol:


Will just have to get them to set the stage up full of shop windows,sure youll have no probs then :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I really don't think I'll ever be able to pose, stage wise:no:
> 
> Walking down the street posing though, that is second nature:lol: :lol:


if you really want it ming you will get your head around it ........................I was told once ,do it in front of relations .......coz if you can do it in front of them you can do it in front of anybody


----------



## Mingster

Long shift at work but still managed 20 minutes on the rowing machine once I got home. Eaten well, otherwise nothing else new to report


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Long shift at work but still managed 20 minutes on the rowing machine once I got home. Eaten well, otherwise nothing else new to report


WHAT !! no posing practice .............tut tut Ming you got to get some in


----------



## Greshie

Line your home gym with mirrors ... that will be a good start


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> WHAT !! no posing practice .............tut tut Ming you got to get some in


Don't push your luck Rep:lol: :lol:



Greshie said:


> Line your home gym with mirrors ... that will be a good start


I've got two mirrors in there, but I've usually got a hat and a sweatshirt on as well, so it's difficult to admire the symmetry and aesthetics :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Ah well when we eventually do get a bit of summer and your gym becomes a sauna, you'll soon be stripped down to your budgie smugglers .... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ah well when we eventually do get a bit of summer and your gym becomes a sauna, you'll soon be stripped down to your budgie smugglers .... :lol:


HaHa. Now now Greshie lol. Settle yourself:lol: :lol:

Maybe some lycra shorts:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

A back workout after work today.

Warm up consisting of....

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

8x120kg. 8x150kg. 8x180kg. 8x210kg. 8x240kg

Chins.

1 set to failure 15 reps with 5kg added. 4 partials/negatives after failure to finish.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x100kgx20.

Added another 5kg to the Pulls for 8 reps It was much harder this week though. I wasn't enjoying the super strong feeling of last week and had to rely on pure bloody mindedness and all the mental tricks inthe book to eke out the last set. I muttered 4 reps 4 reps 4 reps 4 reps under my breath for a minute before the set, lifted for 4 reps and then lied to myself and carried on for 8. Believe me, the 8th rep was all I could have managed. Bloody hard work.

Added a 5kg plate to the chins and still managed 15 reps with a few partials at the end for good measure. Nearly keeled over after the Rows lol 

Very pleased. A major workout to safely tuck into the strength/muscle bank:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A back workout after work today.
> 
> Warm up consisting of....
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 8x120kg. 8x150kg. 8x180kg. 8x210kg. 8x240kg
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1 set to failure 15 reps with 5kg added. 4 partials/negatives after failure to finish.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 1x100kgx20.
> 
> Added another 5kg to the Pulls for 8 reps It was much harder this week though. I wasn't enjoying the super strong feeling of last week and had to rely on pure bloody mindedness and all the mental tricks inthe book to eke out the last set. I muttered 4 reps 4 reps 4 reps 4 reps under my breath for a minute before the set, lifted for 4 reps and then lied to myself and carried on for 8. Believe me, the 8th rep was all I could have managed. Bloody hard work.
> 
> Added a 5kg plate to the chins and still managed 15 reps with a few partials at the end for good measure. Nearly keeled over after the Rows lol
> 
> Very pleased. A major workout to safely tuck into the strength/muscle bank:thumbup1:


Brilliant :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Brilliant :thumbup1:


Cheers Rep:thumbup1:

Only a half day at work today as I have several things to do and a couple of personal issues to resolve....

However I have managed to fit in my customary 20 minutes cardio on the rowing machine and a brisk walk with the dog to get all of the training matters out of the way

Hopefully I'll have things sorted in the next day or two.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep:thumbup1:
> 
> Only a half day at work today as I have several things to do and a couple of personal issues to resolve....
> 
> However I have managed to fit in my customary 20 minutes cardio on the rowing machine and a brisk walk with the dog to get all of the training matters out of the way
> 
> Hopefully I'll have things sorted in the next day or two.


Awesome Ming , I wish I could do that amount of training again. I kidda miss the quantity /volume ...I sometimes feel like Im cheating only doing what I do now.............................there again I am doing what I have to do and am at least able to train ..some people cant even walk so am gonna shut my face now and be glad I can at least do what I can do and get myself upstairs and train these old pins of mine ;-)


----------



## Mingster

20 minutes on the Rowing Machine on non-weights days isn't a lot of extra effort mate. It took me a while to get into it but I'm really enjoying it now. I'm not particularly using it for calorie burning purposes, more to develop a basic level of fitness, and I do feel a lot better generally for introducing it into my programme.


----------



## Rob68

Great going on the backworkout yesterday mate,good to you kept your head saw sense and didnt go over you 235 kg rack pull limit :whistling: ....... As if :lol: :thumb:

Cant believe im hearing you of all people say your enjoying cardio,wonders never cease :laugh: nah seriously, great going with that aswell,hope you get the other home stuff sorted to  :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great going on the backworkout yesterday mate,good to you kept your head saw sense and didnt go over you 235 kg rack pull limit :whistling: ....... As if :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Cant believe im hearing you of all people say your enjoying cardio,wonders never cease :laugh: nah seriously, great going with that aswell,hope you get the other home stuff sorted to  :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob. You know me. Do as I say not as I do:lol: I'm looking for a 250kg dead and a 200kg squat now. Might take the rest of the year but there you go. That's my immediate target. Fingers crossed that the old back is still up to it

Have made good progress on the other stuff. It's an extremely difficult set of circumstances with no real 'good' outcome, but things have gone much better today than they might have done. It's a situation that I don't think I will ever satisfactorily resolve but I feel a lot better about things than I did this time yesterday so can't really grumble.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob. You know me. Do as I say not as I do:lol: I'm looking for a 250kg dead and a 200kg squat now. Might take the rest of the year but there you go. That's my immediate target. Fingers crossed that the old back is still up to it
> 
> Have made good progress on the other stuff. It's an extremely difficult set of circumstances with no real 'good' outcome, but things have gone much better today than they might have done. It's a situation that I don't think I will ever satisfactorily resolve but I feel a lot better about things than I did this time yesterday so can't really grumble.


Have no doubt youll give it a go and pretty sure you meet your targets,wouldnt surprise me if you got it before the end of the year either :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Into the House of Pain for an Arms session today....

DB Curls.

10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 8x30kg.

Hammer Curls.

10x30kg. 10x30kg.

All the above sets were supersetted with....

Rope Pushdowns.

5x20x30kg.

Rolling Pin Curls.

2x Outward Rotation. 2x Inward Rotation.

Got 8 good reps out with the 30kg bells today which was nice. Reckon I might get 10 reps next week. Hammers were hard but do-able. Kept the weight light on the Pushdowns but kept a very upright body position for these to totally isolate the triceps and all reps from 15 onwards were agony and very productive. Lengthened the rope on the Rolling Pin Curls and boy were these hard. I had to lower the weight for the last two inward rotation sets and summon up every shred of effort to complete the final set

Used the emotions and stresses of recent days as motivational tools for this workout, and it definitely enabled me to grind out extra reps over what would normally be the case. Good stuff all round


----------



## Rob68

Part of me says `hope you get the emotional stuff sorted soon` then when i read this i think `maybe it might be ok to drag it out a little longer` lol seems to get you inspired a bit more

Obviously i dont mean that and that it does get sorted soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Part of me says `hope you get the emotional stuff sorted soon` then when i read this i think `maybe it might be ok to drag it out a little longer` lol seems to get you inspired a bit more
> 
> Obviously i dont mean that and that it does get sorted soon :thumbup1:


No worries mate It will never get sorted lol. It's just that sometimes it gets to me - more often than not I don't let it. I've used this to power through workouts and personal bests for 20 years now. In fact you could say that it's more responsible for my physique than any one other thing:lol: :lol: I only mentioned it this time as there have been a few developments lately that have obviously effected my mindset so I thought it relevant to my training journal. It's like saying I'm not sleeping/eating well or I'm carrying an injury.

They say you should turn your weaknesses into strengths. This is definitely my Achilles heel so if I can get some good out of it so much the better.


----------



## Mingster

Am planning to have a couple of days off from the weights now. Training is going well but I've got some long shifts at work coming up and I'm feeling a bit run down. I think the effort required to keep the poundages rising whilst on reduced calories is starting to take it's toll so the next scheduled workout will be Friday night. Hopefully a couple of days of no weights coupled with some good eating will enable me to nudge the old squat a little higher by then.

I will still be doing my cardio over the next couple of days of course


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Am planning to have a couple of days off from the weights now. Training is going well but I've got some long shifts at work coming up and I'm feeling a bit run down. I think the effort required to keep the poundages rising whilst on reduced calories is starting to take it's toll so the next scheduled workout will be Friday night. Hopefully a couple of days of no weights coupled with some good eating will enable me to nudge the old squat a little higher by then.
> 
> *I will still be doing my cardio over the next couple of days of course*


Am sure people reading this will be getting a little concerned by such smiley grins after writing that :lol: Is this mrs Ming posting ? :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> Am sure people reading this will be getting a little concerned by such smiley grins after writing that :lol: Is this mrs Ming posting ? :confused1: :laugh:


EXACTLY :confused1: ............................................................


----------



## retro-mental

Fatstuff said:


> yeah it seems to make sense that way, he knows what hes talking about. I consider it from time to time, i went to buy a shirt today and i looked at myself in the mirror and thought, man im fat lol - i need to cut, maybe when i finish my cycle/blast i may cruise stick to 400 - 600mg test and have a little cut. Im always *changing my mind in my head *lol!!


Its a good place to start as thats where your mind is !!


----------



## Mingster

Not much happening of interest today. Long shift at work, a decent diet and 20 minutes of cardio on the Rowing machine. Struggling a little against the beginnings of a cold.


----------



## Replicator

up your vit c a bit ..wont get rid of it but help get over it


----------



## Mingster

I am going to have a decision to make come next Tuesday. That is when my 4 week cut is due to end and I restart the 6 week bulk section of my programme. Looking at my stomach I reckon I'm 3 weeks away from a proper visible 4/6 pack and I'm tempted to carry on cutting to attain this. I am due my fortnightly weigh in on Saturday so I'll see what that shows then make a decision.

The cut has been relatively easy. I've dropped one main meal from my diet which is about 600 calories and added a snack of some sort 2/300 calories. I've also upped my cardio to every other day which burns another 250/300 calories a time. I still manage to eat 350+ grams of protein a day and get more than enough carbs not to feel lousy. I even manage a pre workout chocky bar before each weights session

Today's food has been so far....

3 weetabix and a half pint of 1% milk.

3 eggs, 1 slice wholemeal bread, Lurpack.

A 80g protein shake.

To come I have....

350g turkey, 125g basmati rice.

200g chicken, 2 slices wholemeal bread.

50g protein bar.

350g mince, 125g new potato.

80g protein shake.

I doubt I'll be going hungry


----------



## MRSTRONG

get your abs out


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> get your abs out


It's a tempter mate. I reckon I can show decent abs at 230lbs, and my squat and my deads are still going up so nothing lost by the cut so far save fat


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It's a tempter mate. I reckon I can show decent abs at 230lbs, and my squat and my deads are still going up so nothing lost by the cut so far save fat


lets do it then get them abs out for summer and wear the fcukers with pride


----------



## DiggyV

ewen said:


> lets do it then get them abs out for summer and wear the fcukers with pride


I have a big push on diet, well fat loss, and trying to get abs on show for summer - wife is EVRY keen on this - which is great motivation. About 3/4 of a stone to a stone of fat to shift I reckon. Will bring me in at 205 - 210lbs, which would be mint.  Best part is that teh fat loss is fuelled by tren  , so none of those God awful stimulant fat burners anymore :lol:

C'mon lets us old fcukers show the young guns how its really done! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> I have a big push on diet, well fat loss, and trying to get abs on show for summer - wife is EVRY keen on this - which is great motivation. About 3/4 of a stone to a stone of fat to shift I reckon. Will bring me in at 205 - 210lbs, which would be mint.  Best part is that teh fat loss is fuelled by tren  , so none of those God awful stimulant fat burners anymore :lol:
> 
> C'mon lets us old fcukers show the young guns how its really done! :lol:


I'm not a fan or user of fat burners Digs. If I can't do it with diet and a bit of cardio it's not worth doing imo


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> I'm not a fan or user of fat burners Digs. If I can't do it with diet and a bit of cardio it's not worth doing imo


I know what you mean mate. Trouble is I would have been exercising for twice as long as I had to with the gut I started with :lol: Now its just diet and cardio, and test and tren of course! But not a lot of tren at all.


----------



## Mingster

Stuff the tren lol. I'm dieting on a gram of deca a week at the moment.... :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

NIce no calories diet LOL


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Stuff the tren lol. I'm dieting on a gram of deca a week at the moment.... :whistling:


Deca and I never got on, I used to blow up like a Michelin man. However I get none of the lunacy that most people get when taking Tren, but then I only take it on between a 1:5 and 1:7 ratio (currently 120:700 tren:test) which I learned first time around was my best mix point. Next run will be 210:1120 (150:800 E5D), which I am expecting good things from. Aus reckons a little Equipoise might help as well, but not sure I want to throw that in as well just yet it will only be my second cycle in 20+ years.


----------



## Fatstuff

done over 4k cals today big man u proud of me lol


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Deca and I never got on, I used to blow up like a Michelin man. However I get none of the lunacy that most people get when taking Tren, but then I only take it on between a 1:5 and 1:7 ratio (currently 120:700 tren:test) which I learned first time around was my best mix point. Next run will be 210:1120 (150:800 E5D), which I am expecting good things from. Aus reckons a little Equipoise might help as well, but not sure I want to throw that in as well just yet it will only be my second cycle in 20+ years.


I get very little water retention from anything tbh. I'm very lucky with sides with aas, and the fact that I've still got a very fast metabolism helps me eat with a little more freedom than most I suppose. I've never been a fan of tren but am currently considering introducing some following my next cruise which will be for 6-8 weeks in July and August. It will be interesting to see how it effects me alongside the usual test of course



Fatstuff said:


> done over 4k cals today big man u proud of me lol


Good man. 4000k is a good number. A little over to bulk and a little under to cut for me. Keep it up as consistency is more important than anything else in this game once you know the score and understand what you are doing and what works for you:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> I get very little water retention from anything tbh. I'm very lucky with sides with aas, and the fact that I've still got a very fast metabolism helps me eat with a little more freedom than most I suppose. I've never been a fan of tren but am currently considering introducing some following my next cruise which will be for 6-8 weeks in July and August. It will be interesting to see how it effects me alongside the usual test of course
> 
> Good man. 4000k is a good number. A little over to bulk and a little under to cut for me. Keep it up as consistency is more important than anything else in this game once you know the score and understand what you are doing and what works for you:thumb:


ive been doing it about a week and it gets easier every day, i worry i will not be able to drop calories to cut with as i will be doing a little cut between cycle like u and because ausbuilt is smart lol


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> ive been doing it about a week and it gets easier every day, i worry i will not be able to drop calories to cut with as i will be doing a little cut between cycle like u and because ausbuilt is smart lol


Aus is smart and I have a lot of time for many of his theories. What you have to remember is that not all of his ideas will work for everyone. I like the idea of 5/6 weeks bulks interspersed with short cuts, and I understand his high dose aas philosophy although I don't go to quite the extremes that he does lol. The part that doesn't work for me is the low carb approach to cutting. Maybe if I want to get to competition condition but not to get to, say 12%. I need carbs so have adjusted my diet accordingly. With time, experiment and experience you will recognize what works best for yourself and will be able to cut and paste workouts and diet plans to get the best from a variety of approaches, and will create a training philosophy that is your own


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Aus is smart and I have a lot of time for many of his theories. What you have to remember is that not all of his ideas will work for everyone. I like the idea of 5/6 weeks bulks interspersed with short cuts, and I understand his high dose aas philosophy although I don't go to quite the extremes that he does lol. The part that doesn't work for me is the low carb approach to cutting. Maybe if I want to get to competition condition but not to get to, say 12%. I need carbs so have adjusted my diet accordingly. With time, experiment and experience you will recognize what works best for yourself and will be able to cut and paste workouts and diet plans to get the best from a variety of approaches, and will create a training philosophy that is your own


wise words old owl, i am definitely a one for finding my own way lol through research and trial and error - i spent this last cycle not eating enough, havent gained much weight, have lost some fat though, gained a bit more size and gained strength - now i realise i ought not to be scared of calories so much so my next cycle is going to be a big feed test only cycle (though high dose test) no exotic compounds, a lot of orals dont agree with me mentally so i darent do tren or anything like that lol but test loves me and training wise just continue with the big compounds as i am and adding as much as possible each workout be it reps or weight or whatever. Keeping it simple, have faffed about with crap over the years - nice and simple - lots of test, lots of food and linear progression with compounds is the way forward for me! I may not even take any orals with it yet!!


----------



## Mingster

Sounds a plan to me mate. I'm not a big oral user at all. Test and deca are my drugs of choice for bulking and cutting and all that lies between. Don't be afraid of calories or anything else. Find what works and stick with it. There's no need to chop and change like most seem to do. If it's working don't fix it as they say.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Sounds a plan to me mate. I'm not a big oral user at all. Test and deca are my drugs of choice for bulking and cutting and all that lies between. Don't be afraid of calories or anything else. Find what works and stick with it. There's no need to chop and change like most seem to do. If it's working don't fix it as they say.


i seem to take to test and deca quite nicely , dbol for orals


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> i seem to take to test and deca quite nicely , dbol for orals


They've worked for decades so there must be something right about them lol. I might be an old boring fart but I don't worry much about exotic blends and all these 20 jabs a week prop and tren A cycles. I couldn't be bothered. Deca and test and adjust my diet works fine for me. I don't mind trying things such as the recent use of sdrol, but I'll mainly be using orals for bridges or leading up to blood tests so I can stay on longer without messing up the tests.

More compounds are like more exercises in your routine. They over complicate things and mean that there is more things that can go wrong


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> They've worked for decades so there must be something right about them lol. I might be an old boring fart but I don't worry much about exotic blends and all these 20 jabs a week prop and tren A cycles. I couldn't be bothered. Deca and test and adjust my diet works fine for me. I don't mind trying things such as the recent use of sdrol, but I'll mainly be using orals for bridges or leading up to blood tests so I can stay on longer without messing up the tests.
> 
> More compounds are like more exercises in your routine. They over complicate things and mean that there is more things that can go wrong


yeah fcuk that - i hate jabbin once a week as it is, dont know why people think short ester stuff is going to 'rip u up' more - once its in ur system, its in ur system surely lol.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> yeah fcuk that - i hate jabbin once a week as it is, dont know why people think short ester stuff is going to 'rip u up' more - once its in ur system, its in ur system surely lol.


Exactly.

I love these threads from new users who look forward to jabbing and get a buzz from it and the like. See if they feel the same after 10 years of pip:lol: :lol: It's a necessary evil, not something I look forward to.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I am going to have a decision to make come next Tuesday. That is when my 4 week cut is due to end and I restart the 6 week bulk section of my programme. Looking at my stomach I reckon I'm 3 weeks away from a proper visible 4/6 pack and I'm tempted to carry on cutting to attain this. I am due my fortnightly weigh in on Saturday so I'll see what that shows then make a decision.
> 
> The cut has been relatively easy. I've dropped one main meal from my diet which is about 600 calories and added a snack of some sort 2/300 calories. I've also upped my cardio to every other day which burns another 250/300 calories a time. I still manage to eat 350+ grams of protein a day and get more than enough carbs not to feel lousy. I even manage a pre workout chocky bar before each weights session
> 
> Today's food has been so far....
> 
> 3 weetabix and a half pint of 1% milk.
> 
> 3 eggs, 1 slice wholemeal bread, Lurpack.
> 
> A 80g protein shake.
> 
> To come I have....
> 
> 350g turkey, 125g basmati rice.
> 
> 200g chicken, 2 slices wholemeal bread.
> 
> 50g protein bar.
> 
> 350g mince, 125g new potato.
> 
> 80g protein shake.
> 
> I doubt I'll be going hungry


Go for it, get the abs :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Go for it, get the abs :thumb:


HaHa. We'll see

Nearly forgot to mention that I did another 20 minutes cardio on the rowing machine after work tonight. I have stuck exactly to the diet I posted earlier, although I might add a couple of table spoons of fat free yoghurt before bed. Cold has improved a bit today. Voice a bit croaky but feeling much better. Still hoping to squat tomorrow night


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I love these threads from new users who look forward to jabbing and get a buzz from it and the like. See if they feel the same after 10 years of pip:lol: :lol: It's a necessary evil, not something I look forward to.


lol ive only been jabbing 7 or 8 months and im bored already lol


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I love these threads from new users who look forward to jabbing and get a buzz from it and the like. See if they feel the same after 10 years of pip:lol: :lol: It's a necessary evil, not something I look forward to.


exactly .............


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> lol ive only been jabbing 7 or 8 months and im bored already lol


i know, as Ming says its a neccessary evil. I quite like knowing that it is going to help me get bigger, and also as its also my TRT :lol: that it keeps me sharp, give me back my libido and helps my concentration that were all suffering when my test was low.

But fcuk short esters. I like Enanthates, Decanoates and Undecanoates. Screw this Acetate and suspension crap.


----------



## Mingster

2ml of test jabbed and on to a Leg workout tonight.

Warm up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squat.

8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x110kg. 8x140kg. 6x170kg.

SLDL.

2x12x85kg.

Lunges.

2x20x25kg added.

Calf Raises.

4x20x180kg.

And done.

Not feeling as aggressive tonight as I have of late. This is down to a combination of getting over my recent moodiness lol and the fact that I've had a number of compliments today One of which came from a local psycho's wife I love compliments from psycho's wives.

Added 10kg to the squats but stopped at 6 reps as I felt a little twinge in my left hamstring. Nothing to worry about but better safe than sorry. Upped the weight by 20kg on the deads and by 5kg on the lunges so good all round improvement, although I would have liked 8 reps with the squats. I think the squat weight may stay the same for a spot of consolidation for the moment. The effects of my cut may well be starting to bite and I don't need to go daft adding 10kg every week. I may add a final high rep set of squats from next time.

A nice Chinese takeaway will be the order of the day a little later. Have a good weekend folks:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Great stuff mate,another increase on the squats :thumbup1: But have to pull you on something there `may add a final high rep set of squats from time to time` ??? sure you said a couple of weeks ago,about people who do a high rep/drop set of squats,cant remember the words,but it appointed to `knobheads` :lol:

Good to see you got over your moodiness to mate and more compliments from your wife to cant be bad :whistling:  Hope the takeaway was good,enjoy your weekend to mate


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great stuff mate,another increase on the squats :thumbup1: But have to pull you on something there `may add a final high rep set of squats from time to time` ??? sure you said a couple of weeks ago,about people who do a high rep/drop set of squats,cant remember the words,but it appointed to `knobheads` :lol:
> 
> Good to see you got over your moodiness to mate and more compliments from your wife to cant be bad :whistling:  Hope the takeaway was good,enjoy your weekend to mate


LOL. I'll rephrase that then, mate....I might add in a higher rep 'pump' set of squats to finish off the legs lol. That sound better?

Knees are a bit sore this morning. Legs are responding well but the old joints suffer for a couple of days afterwards, that's for sure


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> They've worked for decades so there must be something right about them lol. I might be an old boring fart but I don't worry much about exotic blends and all these 20 jabs a week prop and tren A cycles. I couldn't be bothered. Deca and test and adjust my diet works fine for me. I don't mind trying things such as the recent use of sdrol, but I'll mainly be using orals for bridges or leading up to blood tests so I can stay on longer without messing up the tests.
> 
> More compounds are like more exercises in your routine. They over complicate things and mean that there is more things that can go wrong


Im much the same ..just give me test and deca and i'll be sound


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> HaHa. We'll see
> 
> Nearly forgot to mention that I did another 20 minutes cardio on the rowing machine after work tonight. I have stuck exactly to the diet I posted earlier, although I might add a couple of table spoons of fat free yoghurt before bed. Cold has improved a bit today. Voice a bit croaky but feeling much better. Still hoping to squat tomorrow night


Im not feeling graet today iether .late thursday could feel my throat going by friday morning it was like swallowing broken glass ......got a thjroat spray from boots adn that takes teh sore throat away , but today Im all bunged up ...dont know if I'll train today or not .


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'll rephrase that then, mate....I might add in a higher rep 'pump' set of squats to finish off the legs lol. That sound better?
> 
> Knees are a bit sore this morning. Legs are responding well but the old joints suffer for a couple of days afterwards, that's for sure


do 60kg by 100 reps that should do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'll rephrase that then, mate....I might add in a higher rep 'pump' set of squats to finish off the legs lol. That sound better?
> 
> Knees are a bit sore this morning. Legs are responding well but the old joints suffer for a couple of days afterwards, that's for sure


Ok will let you off :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> do 60kg by 100 reps that should do it :thumbup1:


I might do 100kg for 60 reps


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I might do 100kg for 60 reps


LOL , yea that would do it too I would imagine


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I might do 100kg for 60 reps


 :ban: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> :ban: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: [


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> LOL , yea that would do it too I would imagine





Rob68 said:


> :ban: :lol:


Right, remind me on and I'll see how many I can get with 100kg next week lol. I'll hire an oxygen mask first, just be be on the safe side:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

I look forward to hearing the score


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right, remind me on and I'll see how many I can get with 100kg next week lol. I'll hire an oxygen mask first, just be be on the safe side:lol: :lol:


We just know you wont stop at that you will be super setting the squats with cardio rowing next :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> I look forward to hearing the score


I bet you do lol.

It'll be a toss up to whether my legs or my lungs give out first

I remember back when I was young and daft, rather than old and daft, I used to do the 20 rep breathing squat followed by db pullover workout. Dun't know if it did anything to expand my ribcage but it certainly improved my fitness lol....


----------



## Replicator

Im sure he must be eating the good old scottish porridge oats :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> We just know you wont stop at that you will be super setting the squats with cardio rowing next :lol:


Now that's an idea:surrender:


----------



## Mingster

Fortnightly weigh-in duly completed today.

With 3 days left of my 4 week cut I have lost a grand total of 11 pounds so far - 17 stone 9 down to 16 stone 12. I think it safe to say that I'll have lost 3 pounds a week since the start so that's pretty decent going in my book. A hint of a 6 pack is showing in the right light lol so I think I'll keep going on the cut for another 2/3 weeks in an attempt to bring out the abs in a bit more of an obvious manner

Now don't get me wrong here....I'm not claiming I'll be 12% bodyfat or whatever. I don't follow these crazy numbers that some seem to obsess upon. My theory is this....If you train your abs with heavy lifts, squats, deads and cleans your abs will grow big and strong as any muscle. They will therefore show under a little fat. If you train your abs with sit-ups and the like, you will have to starve yourself for months for them to show.

Training abs with sit-ups etc is the equivalent of training your chest with press-ups. Add some goddam weight and watch those suckers grow

Oh, and did 20 minutes on the rowing machine as today is a non weights day:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Good going on the weight loss,what did you weigh in your avi pic as your abs are visible there,are you looking somewhere like that again now ?

Look back to when you started this journal how things change eh ,its all `abs n rowers ` these days :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good going on the weight loss,what did you weigh in your avi pic as your abs are visible there,are you looking somewhere like that again now ?
> 
> Look back to when you started this journal how things change eh ,its all `abs n rowers ` these days :lol: :lol:


Cheers Rob. Was around the 16 stone mark in the avi I think. That was before trt and I'm a little bigger now so I'm hoping to have better definition at that weight or a little heavier. At the rate I'm going I should be at about 16 2 or 3 in 3 weeks. I don't think I'll want to get any lighter than that

Some goals change with time but the overall goal of size and strength goes on forever


----------



## Replicator

whats your top weight for ten reps in the sqaut the now. because based on that answer Im going to have a guess at how many reps you will get with 100k


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> whats your top weight for ten reps in the sqaut the now. because based on that answer Im going to have a guess at how many reps you will get with 100k


I haven't done 10 reps mate. 8 with 160kg or 6 with 170kg is the most so far. It's early days. Only been back squatting about 6 weeks I think

I will be amazed if I have the stamina to get 20.


----------



## Tassotti

It really is outstanding that you have kept some good squat and dead strength over all this time.


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> It really is outstanding that you have kept some good squat and dead strength over all this time.


Cheers Tass

There must be a bit of strength memory to go with the muscle memory lol.

I think my technique is pretty good and also, having lifted heavy numbers in these lifts before, I don't have so much of a mental block to overcome.


----------



## Mingster

A little Sunday morning cookery video. Spectacular pyrotechnics towards the end if the whole thing is a little too much for you lol....


----------



## Mingster

Bit of a snotty nose and cough but put in a Chest and Shoulders workout today.

Rotator Cuff warm up.

Dips.

10xbw. 10x10kg added. 10x20kg added. 10x32.5kg added. 10x32.5kg added.

DB Press.

42.5kg to failure + partials.

DB Flye.

32kg to failure straight into DB Presses to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

10x75kg. 10x85kg. 10x95kg. 10x95kg.

Rear Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Side Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Tough workout. It seemed very hot today. Stifling in the gym. Added 2.5kg to the dips and managed 2 sets of 10 with it to boot Usually go up to 105kg with the Rows but listened to my body today and stayed at 95kg for two sets - it just felt like the sweet sport today. Laterals as tough and painful as you want to make them. It's easy to just go through the motions with these but I focused hard and squeezed a lot of pain into those 45 reps a drop set.

I must say that my shoulders don't seem to have suffered any from dropping presses from my routine and my joints are certainly thanking me for it. The missus took a couple of long overdue pics today so I'll try and stick them up a little later on


----------



## C.Hill

Still going strong I see mate.

That dropset at the end sounds brutal with static holds, will try that next shoulder sesh.

For your rear delt rows, are you using a barbell or machine?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Still going strong I see mate.
> 
> That dropset at the end sounds brutal with static holds, will try that next shoulder sesh.
> 
> For your rear delt rows, are you using a barbell or machine?


I use an Oly EZ bar mate, with Tri Grip plates so I can hold the plates rather than the bar when I lift....


----------



## Fatstuff

The mingster row


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> The mingster row


LOL. I need a patent

Will stick a pic or two up shortly fats - as you requested


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

think the pre workout snack has done its job


----------



## Mingster

Right. Here's a couple of pics from today. Not looking quite as lean as usual lol as I had a debauched evening yesterday involving an extra large house special pizza, cornetto's and, unusually for me, several glasses of Morgan's Spiced Rum. All of this led to performing some anatomically amazing stuff on the sofa with the missus whilst watching Transformers 3


----------



## Fatstuff

Beast!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

your getting there :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Looking good Ming


----------



## Tassotti

Vascularity


----------



## strongmanmatt

Fantastic Squatting Mingster, if I could just do a single on 160 I would be getting a divisional record haha!

Let alone 20 reps.

Keep up hard work dude!


----------



## Guest

Looking good pal! Reps


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys

Actually look a little leaner in the flesh that the pics, especially the second one lol. Will try to get some more pics up over the next 2/3 weeks cutting:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Massive shoulders buddy all lookin very sharp,top marks.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I haven't done 10 reps mate. 8 with 160kg or 6 with 170kg is the most so far. It's early days. Only been back squatting about 6 weeks I think
> 
> I will be amazed if I have the stamina to get 20.


okay then, I reckon you will manage 30 with 100kg :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right. Here's a couple of pics from today. Not looking quite as lean as usual lol as I had a debauched evening yesterday involving an extra large house special pizza, cornetto's and, unusually for me, several glasses of Morgan's Spiced Rum. All of this led to performing some anatomically amazing stuff on the sofa with the missus whilst watching Transformers 3
> 
> View attachment 84111
> View attachment 84112


looking good mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Right. Here's a couple of pics from today. Not looking quite as lean as usual lol as I had a debauched evening yesterday involving an extra large house special pizza, cornetto's and, unusually for me, several glasses of Morgan's Spiced Rum. All of this led to performing some anatomically amazing stuff on the sofa with the missus whilst watching Transformers 3
> 
> View attachment 84111
> View attachment 84112


Boulder shoulders!!


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Boulder shoulders!!


And no shoulder pressing for months


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> And no shoulder pressing for months


 :confused1: don't tell me I need to do loads of girly front side rear raises to get big shoulders :cursing:


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> :confused1: don't tell me I need to do loads of girly front side rear raises to get big shoulders :cursing:


HaHa. No mate. I've done my fair share of heavy presses over the years. You will probably have to add some rear delt work though, to keep your shoulders in balance, as presses don't do much for the rear delt imo. Do your presses and build your shoulders now then, when you get older and your joints ache like mine, you can concentrate on the girly stuff:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> HaHa. No mate. I've done my fair share of heavy presses over the years. You will probably have to add some rear delt work though, to keep your shoulders in balance, as presses don't do much for the rear delt imo. Do your presses and build your shoulders now then, when you get older and your joints ache like mine, you can concentrate on the girly stuff:lol: :lol:


haha touche think you're right about the rear delt stuff though thanks might add it in somewhere never worked em..


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> haha touche think you're right about the rear delt stuff though thanks might add it in somewhere never worked em..


The Rear Delt Rows I use hit them well and you can use decent weight with them too. Just like Bent Over Rows so they would fit into a strength routine nicely


----------



## Ash1981

Looking beastly mingster

Mutant mate


----------



## Replicator

afternoon bud alls well I see


----------



## Tassotti

What lift was you doing just prior to those pics being taken ?

I only ask coz the spotters/catchers are really high.


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> What lift was you doing just prior to those pics being taken ?
> 
> I only ask coz the spotters/catchers are really high.


Dont quote me on this but im guessing he did something like this ... 

Dips.

10xbw. 10x10kg added. 10x20kg added. 10x32.5kg added. 10x32.5kg added.

DB Press.

42.5kg to failure + partials.

DB Flye.

32kg to failure straight into DB Presses to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

10x75kg. 10x85kg. 10x95kg. 10x95kg.

Rear Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Side Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Looking good in the pics mate,bit dissappointed that you aint wearing a `Mings gym` vest though :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Rob68 said:


> Dont quote me on this but im guessing he did something like this ...
> 
> Dips.
> 
> 10xbw. 10x10kg added. 10x20kg added. 10x32.5kg added. 10x32.5kg added.
> 
> DB Press.
> 
> 42.5kg to failure + partials.
> 
> DB Flye.
> 
> 32kg to failure straight into DB Presses to failure.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 10x75kg. 10x85kg. 10x95kg. 10x95kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.
> 
> Side Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.
> 
> Looking good in the pics mate,bit dissappointed that you aint wearing a `Mings gym` vest though :laugh: :thumbup1:


Righto clevr clogs ! SO which lift would use that setup then?


----------



## Rob68

Tassotti said:


> Righto clevr clogs ! SO which lift would use that setup then?


At a guess i would say maybe he moved the catcher to do his workout,but you asked what he was doing prior to pics,hence my answer


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> What lift was you doing just prior to those pics being taken ?
> 
> I only ask coz the spotters/catchers are really high.


That's for the dips mate I removed the dip handles as they poke me in the head lol....


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Dont quote me on this but im guessing he did something like this ...
> 
> Looking good in the pics mate,bit dissappointed that you aint wearing a `Mings gym` vest though :laugh: :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Hopefully I'll get one of those vests for my birthday


----------



## Mingster

Quiet day.

Dog walked and 20 minutes cardio completed on the rowing machine

The missus has bought some topper thing for our mattress. Bugger me, it's comfortable lol. Had a little lie down earlier and it was all I could do to get back up

Not looking forward to that work alarm in the morning.


----------



## Replicator

why, is it leg day LOL


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Quiet day.
> 
> Doggy style for 20 minutes cardio completed on the rowing machine
> 
> The missus has bought some topper thing for our mattress. Bugger me later, it's comfortable lol. Had a little muff down earlier and it was all I could do to get back up
> 
> Edit;what a day?no wonder your in such good trim!:laugh:^^^^^
> 
> Not looking forward to that work alarm in the morning.


----------



## Mingster

Into the furnace that is the home gym today for a Back workout.

Warm up....

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

8x130kg. 8x160kg. 6x190kg. 4x220kg. 4x245kg.

Chins.

1x failure at 11 reps at bodyweight + 10kg added. 4 partials at bodyweight. Static hold for about 6 seconds lol.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x20x100kg.

DB Curls.

1x17.5kg to failure at 16 reps.

It was bloody warm!! And hard work. Must have drank a gallon of water and sweated out twice as much.

Dropped the reps a bit on the Pulls and managed to add 5kg to my PB post injury This was very heavy, although once my leg drive is in full flow I reckon I can lift more. My back is the weaker link in my chain at the moment, legs feel like they will go forever. Stuck a 10kg plate in my belt for chins and still hit double figures so very pleased with that. Did a set of Curls at the end simply because I felt like it

Very pleased with the session especially considering the conditions.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Into the furnace that is the home gym today for a Back workout.
> 
> Warm up....
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 8x130kg. 8x160kg. 6x190kg. 4x220kg. 4x245kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x failure at 11 reps at bodyweight + 10kg added. 4 partials at bodyweight. Static hold for about 6 seconds lol.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 1x20x100kg.
> 
> DB Curls.
> 
> 1x17.5kg to failure at 16 reps.
> 
> It was bloody warm!! And hard work. Must have drank a gallon of water and sweated out twice as much.
> 
> Dropped the reps a bit on the Pulls and managed to add 5kg to my PB post injury This was very heavy, although once my leg drive is in full flow I reckon I can lift more. My back is the weaker link in my chain at the moment, legs feel like they will go forever. Stuck a 10kg plate in my belt for chins and still hit double figures so very pleased with that. Did a set of Curls at the end simply because I felt like it
> 
> Very pleased with the session especially considering the conditions.


So was your warm up the lat pulldowns?

Then the main body of the workout was the rack pulls seen as how you done only(although heavy) 3 sets in total after?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> So was your warm up the lat pulldowns?
> 
> Then the main body of the workout was the rack pulls seen as how you done only(although heavy) 3 sets in total after?


Yes, mate. The Pulldowns are my warm up. The Pulls are my main lift, and the Chins and Low Rows are to hit the rest of the back. The only sets I give a total 100% to are the last set of Pulls and the Chins and Rows. I give them absolutely everything that I can on the day though

I don't normally add the Curls. Just felt like doing a set today.


----------



## Ash1981

I need to swap from sumo to rack pulls, sumos just dont feel the same as standard deads on my back.

And my lower back wont cope with heavy floor deads


----------



## Mingster

I find Rack Pulls beneficial for building up my strength without unduly aggravating my old back injury. I will be adding in full deads from time to time though, just to keep me honest I've only done them once up until now at 200kg.


----------



## Replicator

is it legs next


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> is it legs next


It is mate lol. I will be having two days rest before then though. Like you, deads take a lot out of my legs so I'll need a bit of recovery time.

Not looking forward to high rep squats in this heat mind:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

I took your advice Ming and bought(didnt go down the rolling pin route:whistling this...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Golds-Gym-Wrist-Curl-Exerciser/dp/B0013G3BNI/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1337710025&sr=8-12

When would you do them and what sort of set range would you do?

Currently im doing them on a rest day with core and doing 4 sets and resting 20 secs inbetween sets which i was gonna reduce down in time eg. 15 secs,10 secs and so on

Im using a 5kg plate currently:lol: getting a right pump though:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Just do them whenever you like, mate. Although I wouldn't do them just before or after a back session

What you're doing sounds good. You don'y need a lot of weight although I bet that posh contraption you've got there is a lot smoother than my rolling pin and a bit of washing line


----------



## Ash1981

:laugh:

I did look for it on youtube but couldnt find it

Could of made one i suppose but i like my 'golds gym' sponsorored one


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It is mate lol. I will be having two days rest before then though. Like you, deads take a lot out of my legs so I'll need a bit of recovery time.
> 
> Not looking forward to high rep squats in this heat mind:laugh:


fvck sake ming ...dont tell me you dont have the fans set up in that gym of yours yet:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> fvck sake ming ...dont tell me you dont have the fans set up in that gym of yours yet:lol:


You seen the price of electricity these days. Fans!! You're getting soft Rep:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> You seen the price of electricity these days. Fans!! You're getting soft Rep:lol: :lol:


if we can afford all them supps & gym stuff we can afford a wee bit o lecky to keep us cool during workouts :laugh:...........at least the fans are cheap ....you can get the big free standing ones now for under £20 . :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Right. Here's a couple of pics from today. Not looking quite as lean as usual lol as I had a debauched evening yesterday involving an extra large house special pizza, cornetto's and, unusually for me, several glasses of Morgan's Spiced Rum. All of this led to performing some anatomically amazing stuff on the sofa with the missus whilst watching Transformers 3
> 
> View attachment 84111
> View attachment 84112


Like everyone else has said your looking good ming !!!


----------



## Tassotti

I thought you have two or three maidens fanning you down with big fcuk-off leafs and wiping the sweat from your brow


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> I thought you have two or three maidens fanning you down with big fcuk-off leafs and wiping the sweat from your brow


I do. But I don't like to brag:whistling:

And they lick the sweat from my brow


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Into the furnace that is the home gym today for a Back workout.
> 
> Warm up....
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 8x130kg. 8x160kg. 6x190kg. 4x220kg. 4x245kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x failure at 11 reps at bodyweight + 10kg added. 4 partials at bodyweight. Static hold for about 6 seconds lol.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 1x20x100kg.
> 
> DB Curls.
> 
> 1x17.5kg to failure at 16 reps.
> 
> It was bloody warm!! And hard work. Must have drank a gallon of water and sweated out twice as much.
> 
> Dropped the reps a bit on the Pulls and managed to add 5kg to my PB post injury This was very heavy, although once my leg drive is in full flow I reckon I can lift more. My back is the weaker link in my chain at the moment, legs feel like they will go forever. Stuck a 10kg plate in my belt for chins and still hit double figures so very pleased with that. Did a set of Curls at the end simply because I felt like it
> 
> Very pleased with the session especially considering the conditions.


Another sneaky 5kg added to the PB :thumbup1: Great going as always mate ,especially in yesterdays heat .


----------



## Mingster

Today has been the first day since I've started my diet that I've felt hungry. Bloody starving in fact, even though I've eaten my usual amounts of food. I get like this from time to time and it's usually down to my body demanding fuel to grow. I don't want to abandon the diet but I will eat a little more this evening as I don't want to miss out on any potential growth I'm tucking into some bacon and brie baguettes as we speak....

3 mile walk with the dog followed by 20 minutes on the rower have taken care of my cardio needs, and I've decided to throw 50mg dbol into the mix for a week or two in an attempt to maintain strength whilst reducing bodyweight


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Today has been the first day since I've started my diet that I've felt hungry. Bloody starving in fact, even though I've eaten my usual amounts of food. I get like this from time to time and it's usually down to my body demanding fuel to grow. I don't want to abandon the diet but I will eat a little more this evening as I don't want to miss out on any potential growth I'm tucking into some bacon and brie baguettes as we speak....
> 
> 3 mile walk with the dog followed by 20 minutes on the rower have taken care of my cardio needs, and I've decided to throw 50mg dbol into the mix for a week or two in an attempt to maintain strength whilst reducing bodyweight


yea you better eat up Squats the morra


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Today has been the first day since I've started my diet that I've felt hungry. Bloody starving in fact, even though I've eaten my usual amounts of food. I get like this from time to time and it's usually down to my body demanding fuel to grow. I don't want to abandon the diet but I will eat a little more this evening as I don't want to miss out on any potential growth I'm tucking into some bacon and brie baguettes as we speak....


They say the body builds muscle in spurts so would make sense that you get these spurts of hunger... although this could be a plot because your taste buds fancied a bacon and brie baguette


----------



## retro-mental

Ming , you got any pics of you before you trained ! Not that hairy assed beard one when you was 6 or something but body ones !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ming , you got any pics of you before you trained ! Not that hairy assed beard one when you was 6 or something but body ones !


Not really mate. I started training in 1983 so any pics before that will be hairy assed ones lol. I'll have a look but there are no posing type ones, just normal dressed up style pics at weddings etc.


----------



## Tassotti

black and white :rolleye:


----------



## retro-mental

I imagine something like this


----------



## biglbs

Why do more people not listen to what the body is saying?it plainly works for the mingster,it puzzles me sometimes:confused1:


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> Why do more people not listen to what the body is saying?it plainly works for the mingster,it puzzles me sometimes:confused1:


This indeedey do


----------



## Mingster

Right. Have had a long, hard shift today and I can't be bothered to hunt out some pic of a scrawny 20 year old Ming lol. I'll see what I can do when I've got a day off so remind me on Safe to say I was a pretty skinny, although sporty, youngster who played football, cricket and used to run cross country for the district. On the sporty note I did my customary 20 minutes on the rowing machine after work and have eaten a great deal of clean, healthy food. The hunger has been upon me again today and I've done my best to answer it's call

If I'm feeling the same tomorrow the pizza shop may be getting a visit.


----------



## Replicator

how Many ????


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope your well Mingster, been reading and I hope everything falls into place, okay. Your only young man you can beat it dude! Good to see your still training Subbed to reading this blog and wish you well


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> how Many ????


Im waiting :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Im waiting :lol:


I'm going to have to partially disappoint you Rep

Just in from work so will be training soon. However, I got my workouts slightly wrong. My system runs....

Legs.

Chest/Shoulders.

Back.

Arms.

So today is Arm day. Legs will be next, most likely tomorrow after work.

The arm day is an experiment as I have never bothered with one before. It is an experiment that has, I believe, failed so I will be dropping it completely soon. I'm not sure yet whether to stop doing arms totally, as I like the structure of my other workouts, or to try and add on a couple of sets here and there. Still unsure, but I'm edging towards the scrap arm training completely approach at the minute.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I'm going to have to partially disappoint you Rep
> 
> Just in from work so will be training soon. However, I got my workouts slightly wrong. My system runs....
> 
> Legs.
> 
> Chest/Shoulders.
> 
> Back.
> 
> Arms.
> 
> So today is Arm day. Legs will be next, most likely tomorrow after work.
> 
> The arm day is an experiment as I have never bothered with one before. It is an experiment that has, I believe, failed so I will be dropping it completely soon. I'm not sure yet whether to stop doing arms totally, as I like the structure of my other workouts, or to try and add on a couple of sets here and there. Still unsure, but I'm edging towards the scrap arm training completely approach at the minute.


Not disappointed M8 you do what you gotta do .But I know you will give it a go , I reckon Ive got to know you well enough for that

Im hoping you can remember when I posted about this a few months back. Basically how being sick of continual shoulder & elbow probs I gave up all accesory and single joint movements and no more elbow and shoulder probs with 2-3 weeks + within two months my arms grew an inch ...I kid you not .

So I would suggest give them up just for three months and see what happens ...........what have you got to lose .


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate. I fully agree. I've never really trained my arms directly over the years, relying on the heavy rows and presses to force them into growth. Always wanted to get to that magic 20 inches so thought I'd give them a bit extra in the hope of achieving that goal. It hasn't worked so I'll be going back to the old style of training from next week. Had a decent workout today and got a big pump in my arms but a pump doesn't mean growth so it's back to basics for me

Arms today.

Seated DB Curls.

10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x27.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x17.5kg.

Concentration Curls.

10x22.5kg dropped to 10x17.5kg for each arm.

Reverse Curls.

3x15x40kg.

CGBP.

1x30x50kg. 1x25x50kg. 1x20x50kg.

Tricep Extensions.

2x15x15kg each arm.

Steady away. Took some DB's and the EZ bar outside and had a workout in the sunshine. Sweating like a horse but a nice contrast to the freezing cold workouts of a few weeks back. As I said above I managed a good pump and nice full arms for posing in the park but doubt that I stimulated much growth. My arms haven't grown at all since I started the high volume, then the arm day training routines, so I will be scrapping this approach forthwith. Back to heavy compounds and little, if any, direct arm work from now on.

Tan coming on nicely. If only work didn't get in the way....


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. I fully agree. I've never really trained my arms directly over the years, relying on the heavy rows and presses to force them into growth. Always wanted to get to that magic 20 inches so thought I'd give them a bit extra in the hope of achieving that goal. It hasn't worked so I'll be going back to the old style of training from next week. Had a decent workout today and got a big pump in my arms but a pump doesn't mean growth so it's back to basics for me
> 
> Arms today.
> 
> Seated DB Curls.
> 
> 10x17.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x27.5kg. 10x22.5kg. 10x17.5kg.
> 
> Concentration Curls.
> 
> 10x22.5kg dropped to 10x17.5kg for each arm.
> 
> Reverse Curls.
> 
> 3x15x40kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 1x30x50kg. 1x25x50kg. 1x20x50kg.
> 
> Tricep Extensions.
> 
> 2x15x15kg each arm.
> 
> Steady away. Took some DB's and the EZ bar outside and had a workout in the sunshine. Sweating like a horse but a nice contrast to the freezing cold workouts of a few weeks back. As I said above I managed a good pump and nice full arms for posing in the park but doubt that I stimulated much growth. My arms haven't grown at all since I started the high volume, then the arm day training routines, so I will be scrapping this approach forthwith. Back to heavy compounds and little, if any, direct arm work from now on.
> 
> Tan coming on nicely. If only work didn't get in the way....


Exactly ...but many mistakenly think it does :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right then. Finally a Leg workout after work today.

Very, very hot and sweaty....

Warm up....

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squats.

8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x110kg. 8x140kg. 32x100kg.

SLDL.

12x75kg. 12x75kg.

Lunges.

2x20x30kg added.

Calf Raises.

4x20x180kg - last set to failure at 30 odd reps.

Well Rep. 32 is the number. I have to thank you as I felt like quitting at 20 but your prediction kept me going. I was blowing like the store hoss but I got there and then a little bit more. To be fair I still had plenty in my legs but my breathing was failing rapidly and the bar was starting to slip about on my back with the sweat lol. I was squatting without a shirt on due to the heat and I have no chalk so the bar was getting pretty damp to say the least I've got some chalk on order for next week when I'm going to go for 20 reps with 120kg.

Everything else went well and I bumped up the weight on the Lunges which was a killer. Went mad on the last set of Calf Raises and just kept bouncing the weight up and down after I reached failure at the full range of motion. I was making some strange noises at this point so here's hoping the neighbours weren't listening

Then again....Who care's?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

32 reps at 100kg .... makes me feel faint just thinking about it!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right then. Finally a Leg workout after work today.
> 
> Very, very hot and sweaty....
> 
> Warm up....
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x110kg. 8x140kg. 32x100kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 12x75kg. 12x75kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x20x30kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 4x20x180kg - last set to failure at 30 odd reps.
> 
> Well Rep. 32 is the number. I have to thank you as I felt like quitting at 20 but your prediction kept me going. I was blowing like the store hoss but I got there and then a little bit more. To be fair I still had plenty in my legs but my breathing was failing rapidly and the bar was starting to slip about on my back with the sweat lol. I was squatting without a shirt on due to the heat and I have no chalk so the bar was getting pretty damp to say the least I've got some chalk on order for next week when I'm going to go for 20 reps with 120kg.
> 
> Everything else went well and I bumped up the weight on the Lunges which was a killer. Went mad on the last set of Calf Raises and just kept bouncing the weight up and down after I reached failure at the full range of motion. I was making some strange noises at this point so here's hoping the neighbours weren't listening
> 
> Then again....Who care's?  :lol: :lol:


LOL Woohoo  fvckin awesome m8 I knew you could do it...stopping at the top for a second or two is the way to grind em out tho eh ...brilliant ...............the breathing is what lets me down now too ..its a bitch it really is and thats with my salbutemol meds ..but it was a lot worse without em I can tell you .

Cant rep you for it yet iether ...wont let me 

Rest well my friend rest well :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> 32 reps at 100kg .... makes me feel faint just thinking about it!


HaHa. Cheers Gresh. It really wasn't that bad. More of a strain mentally than physically



Replicator said:


> LOL Woohoo  fvckin awesome m8 I knew you could do it...stopping at the top for a second or two is the way to grind em out tho eh ...brilliant ...............the breathing is what lets me down now too ..its a bitch it really is and thats with my salbutemol meds ..but it was a lot worse without em I can tell you .
> 
> Cant rep you for it yet iether ...wont let me
> 
> Rest well my friend rest well :thumbup1:


I think I was taking about 5 breaths between reps by the end mate:lol: :lol: If it wasn't for the cardio aspect I think I could have got 50 lol. My knees are throbbing a bit now but I'm blaming that on the lunges

It will be a few days before my deads I can assure you.


----------



## Replicator

LOL , I believe you m8 I really do ...even 10 breaths ..whatever it takes on a challenge .....................bet you couldnt do 50 !!!!!! LOL Im joking :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I cannot wait to be able to train legs after reading that,will just have to wait a bit though,you guys are def killin it on them,i got some reps you can have mate,well done!


----------



## mikemull

32 on 100kg is awesome mate, reps!!!


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> 32 on 100kg is awesome mate, reps!!!


Cheers Mike. Many thanks:thumbup1: Nice to see you in here


----------



## Mingster

Long day at work. Have eaten well again and have just completed the usual 20 minutes on the rowing machine on getting home.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right then. Finally a Leg workout after work today.
> 
> Very, very hot and sweaty....
> 
> Warm up....
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 8x60kg. 8x80kg. 8x110kg. 8x140kg. 32x100kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 12x75kg. 12x75kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x20x30kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 4x20x180kg - last set to failure at 30 odd reps.
> 
> Well Rep. 32 is the number. I have to thank you as I felt like quitting at 20 but your prediction kept me going. I was blowing like the store hoss but I got there and then a little bit more. To be fair I still had plenty in my legs but my breathing was failing rapidly and the bar was starting to slip about on my back with the sweat lol. I was squatting without a shirt on due to the heat and I have no chalk so the bar was getting pretty damp to say the least I've got some chalk on order for next week when I'm going to go for 20 reps with 120kg.
> 
> Everything else went well and I bumped up the weight on the Lunges which was a killer. Went mad on the last set of Calf Raises and just kept bouncing the weight up and down after I reached failure at the full range of motion. I was making some strange noises at this point so here's hoping the neighbours weren't listening
> 
> Then again....Who care's?  :lol: :lol:


Legend or Nutter ? Cant quite make my mind up here .... Go on just this time,will give you legend status for this,that is some going to do that with the squats ....fair play mate :thumbup1:

Anymore stunts like this though and its back to being the north east nutter lol


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> Legend or Nutter ? Cant quite make my mind up here .... Go on just this time,will give you legend status for this,that is some going to do that with the squats ....fair play mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Anymore stunts like this though and its back to being the north east nutter lol


Just great ROB ,,now he'll never get his head in this thread anymore nevermind his massive legs :lol:


----------



## Mingster

My legs aren't that massive lol....yet

I need to take a leg pic or two, but in the meantime here's another pic from the other day with a hint of leg in it:laugh: Please note the co-ordination in the outfit - I don't just throw anything on to train you know, even when there's no-one else there

Oh, and these trainers go really well with my strength shop knee and elbow sleeves so I am a total fashion icon at all times when squatting and deadlifting


----------



## Ginger Ben

Even the heater is colour coordinated!!

Looking large ming!


----------



## Rob68

I apologise mate,but it had to be done sorry :lol:

View attachment 84692


----------



## Mingster

Well, was planning on a Chest and Shoulder workout tonight but a few domestic jobs have cropped up, so I've put the workout off until tomorrow. I have, however, managed to fit in the usual 20 minutes on the rowing machine

Placed an order with ADC for some anti biotics and - for me - what is a years supply of Adex, 7 days ago and the items arrived today. Not bad at all


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well, was planning on a Chest and Shoulder workout tonight but a few domestic jobs have cropped up, so I've put the workout off until tomorrow. I have, however, managed to fit in the usual 20 minutes on the rowing machine
> 
> Placed an order with ADC for some anti biotics and - for me - what is a years supply of Adex, 7 days ago and the items arrived today. Not bad at all


thats all good then Ming

:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> My legs aren't that massive lol....yet
> 
> I need to take a leg pic or two, but in the meantime here's another pic from the other day with a hint of leg in it:laugh: Please note the co-ordination in the outfit - I don't just throw anything on to train you know, even when there's no-one else there
> 
> Oh, and these trainers go really well with my strength shop knee and elbow sleeves so I am a total fashion icon at all times when squatting and deadlifting
> 
> View attachment 84684


Absolutely lovin the colour coordination :lol: I want a pair of those trainers


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Absolutely lovin the colour coordination :lol: I want a pair of those trainers


LOL. I have a lot of trainers Just sold a few pairs on ebay recently to make room for more


----------



## Guest

Arms looking huge m8! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders today.

Rotator Cuff Warm up.

Dips.

10xBW. 10xBW+10kg. 10xBW+20kg. 10xBW+35kg. 10xBW+35kg.

DB Pess.

1x42kg to failure.

DB Flyes.

1x32kg to failure drop set to 1x20kg to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

10x75kg. 10x85kg. 10x95kg. 10x100kg.

Rear Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg to 15x10kg to 15x5kg with static hold to count of 30.

Side Lateral Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg with static hold to count of 30.

Still stiflingly hot but a good workout regardless. Dips are up to 2 sets of 10 with 35kg and I'm very pleased with these. The 2nd set was very difficult to complete, the first not so bad. As the dips go up in weight it is getting increasingly difficult to maintain the reps on the Presses. This is as it should be. If the weight wasn't being effected I would be concerned that I wasn't putting enough into the dips. Added a drop set to the Flyes as I can't manage any presses after reaching failure with the Flyes

Back up to 100kg with the Rows so nice to see that. I may have to up the weight slightly with the Rear Laterals as I'm getting accustomed to this drop set now. The Side Laterals are still a challenge although they are getting slightly easier

All in all very happy with the session.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> My legs aren't that massive lol....yet
> 
> I need to take a leg pic or two, but in the meantime here's another pic from the other day with a hint of leg in it:laugh: Please note the co-ordination in the outfit - I don't just throw anything on to train you know, even when there's no-one else there
> 
> Oh, and these trainers go really well with my strength shop knee and elbow sleeves so I am a total fashion icon at all times when squatting and deadlifting
> 
> View attachment 84684


missing something white to go with the vest logo :confused1:


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> missing something white to go with the vest logo :confused1:


cough *beard cough*


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> cough *beard cough*


 :lol: cnut that Dave aint he :whistling:

Nice session mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. I wish my hair and beard would go totally white. I've had the salt and pepper look for years Thought of dying everything white but I shave my hair so short the roots would show in a day:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Had my TRT nebido shot at the docs today 1000mg test decanoate into the left glute. Took the nurse about 10 seconds to inject as usual. None of this 30 seconds per ml that seems so popular with many on this board. No pip as usual too. Read into that what you will.

Added another 4ml of deca when I got home lol. I have 6 weeks to go on this cycle, and then am planning a 8 week break on nothing but my trt dosage. Although I have no prior experience with tren, I am tempted to try a little test and tren cycle come late September. I'm curious as to whether it will boost my strength levels tbh


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Session,

Ming, alot of volume there but guess that's a body builder for ya!


----------



## Guest

Tren is supposed to be very good for strength m8, only ever tried it the once did one jab and had a allergic reaction to it (ProChem), ended up in A&E covered in a itchy as fcuk rash, hands went blistered. Didnt touch it again.

Put me on prednisilone for 10 days to help with it.

Ive been fine on all the other PC stuff, god knows what it was with that??


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Session,
> 
> Ming, alot of volume there but guess that's a body builder for ya!


7 sets for Chest and 6 sets for Shoulders. Doesn't look like a lot of volume to me mate


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Tren is supposed to be very good for strength m8, only ever tried it the once did one jab and had a allergic reaction to it (ProChem), ended up in A&E covered in a itchy as fcuk rash, hands went blistered. Didnt touch it again.
> 
> Put me on prednisilone for 10 days to help with it.
> 
> Ive been fine on all the other PC stuff, god knows what it was with that??


Cheers Dave. Never tried it myself. It wasn't around back in the day and I have been out of the loop for a while lol. Just need to try it for my own curiosity really. It's no good me judging it without any first hand experience - that's not my style. If it turns out that it isn't for me then no worries - at least I will know


----------



## Guest

Aye id love to try a different brand, put the shits up me a little tho that haha.


----------



## retro-mental

made a little adjustment to your vest !!!!





Looking big ming !!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> made a little adjustment to your vest !!!!
> 
> View attachment 84860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking big ming !!


Tsk. Tsk. The youth of today:no:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Tsk. Tsk. The youth of today:no:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I know mate - no bloody respect. He was right though, looking pretty good there fella!


----------



## Mingster

Nothing much to report today. Followed a decent diet and have managed yet another 20 minutes on the rowing machine this evening. All being well I am planning a Back workout tomorrow.


----------



## Ash1981

Lovin the Colour scheme Ming meister



I need to get down with some of that sh1t


----------



## Mingster

Back workout today.

Warm up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x130kg. 5x160kg. 5x190kg. 5x210kg. 5x250kg.

Chins.

1xBodyweight+10kg to failure at 15 reps plus 5 partials to total failure.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x20x100kg.

Funny old workout today. Felt really quite weak doing the Pulls. 160kg and 190kg felt a ton weight. Psyched myself up to do 220kg, as I was going up in 30kg increments, and it felt comfortable. Went to add another 30kg and realised that I'd only put 210kg on the bar:no: Though about it for a bit then said fcuk it, and added another 40kg and just went for it. Got it no bother

Now that I've got 250kg in the bank, unless I feel strong next time, I think I will drop the weight back to 220kg or so and go for reps for a while.

Added a couple of reps to the chins and the Rows are getting easier although I can't add any more weight to my system. Just going for good form and feel on these.

No arm training.

Well satisfied with this workout as, early doors, I felt like I was going to struggle


----------



## Replicator

it is a good one , I like the lay out of that


----------



## Rob68

Get in there pal 250 another target met :thumb: lets get this clear now,you know next week it will be 255,cant kid us with this `i think i might drop down` malarky,thats what you tell others to do,but ignore it yourself :lol:

Great going mucka,well chuffed for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> it is a good one , I like the lay out of that


Cheers Rep



Rob68 said:


> Get in there pal 250 another target met :thumb: lets get this clear now,you know next week it will be 255,cant kid us with this `i think i might drop down` malarky,thats what you tell others to do,but ignore it yourself :lol:
> 
> Great going mucka,well chuffed for you :thumbup1:


LOL. I know what you mean mate but I really think it might be time to drop back and consolidate a little. I reckon I'm still losing weight and I'm definitely eating less so strength will be affected soon. I also have the 8 week gear-free cruise coming up so I'll have to slightly re-design my workouts due to that.

We'll see how it goes. You know I can't resist a challenge


----------



## Rob68

260 it is then :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> 260 it is then :lol:


For 30 reps.... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> For 30 reps.... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Warm up :laugh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

You'll be feeling that in your traps today and tomorrow I reckon!! Nice workout Ming nice mix of Brute force on rack pulls and crazy 1 set failures bet you felt well worked after


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> You'll be feeling that in your traps today and tomorrow I reckon!! Nice workout Ming nice mix of Brute force on rack pulls and crazy 1 set failures bet you felt well worked after


Funnily enough I have no doms or stiffness today, only a deep tiredness and a ravenous hunger. Been shovelling the calories in all day

I've just acquired a set of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps/thor-knee-wraps.html This is because the knee sleeves I bought a few weeks back no longer fit lol. My legs have grown so much over the last few weeks I can't get the bloody things back off after a set so, hopefully, these wraps should sort that problem.

Not really complaining though


----------



## Tassotti

Use the sleeves for your elbows


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Use the sleeves for your elbows


Would be nice but, unfortunately, my elbow sleeves still fit as my arms haven't grown at all from the specialised arm days. Gone back to the 'no direct arm training' approach to trigger some growth


----------



## Tassotti

no more curls for da local village eejut ?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> no more curls for da local village eejut ?


HaHa. There's always room for the old double bi shot whilst walking down the street


----------



## Tassotti

twin peaks


----------



## Replicator

awright m8


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> awright m8


I'm fine Rep. No weights today but have done the usual cardio. Shared a KFC with the missus tonight Have 3 days off work now so am going to try and chill a bit, have a anniversary do to attend tomorrow night, and probably fit in a Leg workout on Sunday


----------



## biglbs

You are,yet again so wise to your needs,spot on buddy1


----------



## Replicator

what biglubs said LOL


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> You are,yet again so wise to your needs,spot on buddy1





Replicator said:


> what biglubs said LOL


Cheers for the kind words guys.

I may have a fair understanding and control over the lifting side of things. I'm afraid the same can't be said for the rest of life lol....


----------



## Replicator

Well stated Ming I couldnt agree more .life has a bad habit of throwing wobblies at us unexpectedy every now and then............seems more often than not as you get older too I have noticed


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough I have no doms or stiffness today, only a deep tiredness and a ravenous hunger. Been shovelling the calories in all day
> 
> I've just acquired a set of these https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps/thor-knee-wraps.html This is because the knee sleeves I bought a few weeks back no longer fit lol. My legs have grown so much over the last few weeks I can't get the bloody things back off after a set so, hopefully, these wraps should sort that problem.
> 
> Not really complaining though


How do the knee sleeves help mate,or is it purely a mind thing ? Might give some a go if they actually help

Plus when i see vids of people using wraps,always seems to me that they would restrict you as they wrap them that tight,they look like they restrict the blood ,i know they dont do like lol

Have a good un tonight at the do mate and enjoy the few days off work you have :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How do the knee sleeves help mate,or is it purely a mind thing ? Might give some a go if they actually help
> 
> Plus when i see vids of people using wraps,always seems to me that they would restrict you as they wrap them that tight,they look like they restrict the blood ,i know they dont do like lol
> 
> Have a good un tonight at the do mate and enjoy the few days off work you have :thumbup1:


The knee and elbow sleeves just add a bit of support to the joints mate. It's like wearing a belt for your core.

The wraps are a more extreme version of the sleeves insofar as you can wrap them as tight as you wish. They do restrict the blood flow a bit when wrapped tightly and do restrict movement when walking about but, when you are doing a heavy squat, nothing will restrict the effects of gravity on a few hundred kilos believe me They prevent your knee cap popping out and give a little bit of a 'bounce-back' effect at the bottom of the movement. You would only put them on just before the lift and remove them straight afterwards. You wouldn't wear them throughout the workout. The same with the sleeves - I have them round my ankles between lifts then pull them up over my knees for the actual lift then back down again afterwards. This is the problem I'm having now with the sleeves. I'm using more energy pulling them down after the lift than I'm using in the lift itself:laugh:

Have a good'un yourself mate. Not going to the do tonight now as something has cropped up. At least I should be a bit fresher for tomorrows squats


----------



## Mingster

Bit of a cardio/core session today.

20 minutes on the rowing machine. My stroke rate is creeping up on this to maintain the heart rate I'm aiming for so I must be getting fitter I guess. Bit of core work with planks, vacuums and some pinocchio's to finish. Got a ferocious cramp in my lower abs after these and couldn't get up for a good few minutes Finished off with 5 sets of Rolling Pins Rolls for the forearms.

Weighed in at exactly 17 stone this morning. That's 2 pounds up on a fortnight ago. I have eaten a bit more but my abs have come out a little more and I'd like to think that I've recomped a little and put on a bit of lean mass over that period. I think the plan now is to maintain the eating what I feel I need to fuel my workouts approach until the end of my cycle. It seems silly to eat in a deficit whilst weights are still increasing as this should result in burn out pretty sharpish. I'll attempt to cut a little on my cruise and see where that takes me. I have a couple of tubs of Trenavol V to assist me with this


----------



## Rob68

I might invest in some sleeves if im gonna keep improving my squats then,can only be of help cant they :thumbup1:

No doubt someone from the w4nker brigade come out with `squats dont count cos your wearing sleeves`  :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I might invest in some sleeves if im gonna keep improving my squats then,can only be of help cant they :thumbup1:
> 
> No doubt someone from the w4nker brigade come out with `squats dont count cos your wearing sleeves`  :lol:


I'm expecting someone to come out with 'If you wear trousers it's not a raw lift' sometime soon....:no::laugh:

When you watch Worlds Strongest Man they all wear wraps, sleeves, belts etc and no-one says they are not doing proper lifts. Gym snobs make me ill lol....


----------



## mikemull

I've done my biggest squat (180kg) in wraps, they give you support and a bit of spring, as long as you wear them just for your big sets and not the whole workout there a great bit of kit. I've not worn them in a while but when I look for a PB soon I'll be bringing them back out! It's the same as wrist strap, chalk or even a belt they should be used to aid your big lifts only IMO.

Great lifting Ming!


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> I've done my biggest squat (180kg) in wraps, they give you support and a bit of spring, as long as you wear them just for your big sets and not the whole workout there a great bit of kit. I've not worn them in a while but when I look for a PB soon I'll be bringing them back out! It's the same as wrist strap, chalk or even a belt they should be used to aid your big lifts only IMO.
> 
> Great lifting Ming!


Yes mate. Back in the day when I was strong, I would use sleeves up to around 240kg then get the wraps out for the stuff after that. There's no way I would have had the confidence to squat really heavy without them and my knees would be in worse shape than they are - if that's possible lol.


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Back in the day when I was strong, I would use sleeves up to around 240kg then get the wraps out for the stuff after that. There's no way I would have had the confidence to squat really heavy without them and my knees would be in worse shape than they are - if that's possible lol.


As my squats are creeping (slowly lol) back up I can feel my knees more, that's why I'm thinking the wraps might have to make a comeback!


----------



## Mingster

I don't feel it at all when lifting - yet. Afterwards though....sadly, that's a different story.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I don't feel it at all when lifting - yet. Afterwards though....sadly, that's a different story.


me too , always after not during ............deads Im on about tho, so I pull on a few layers of that tight bandage stuff for support to save all the wrapping every time with wraps .....sure helps


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey up ya little monkey...sorry not been around much...hope all is good with you...and training going as good as ever..take it easy...xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey up ya little monkey...sorry not been around much...hope all is good with you...and training going as good as ever..take it easy...xx


All well princess. Stop spending all your money on watery porridge and buy a bloody laptop:lol:x


----------



## Milky

Hey brother hows it going ?


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Hey brother hows it going ?


All well Milks. Training is progressing nicely and weights shifted are still going up. There's a few pics over the last few pages.

Nice to have you back. Good holiday? You'll be off again to Turkey soon won't you? :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> All well Milks. Training is progressing nicely and weights shifted are still going up. There's a few pics over the last few pages.
> 
> Nice to have you back. Good holiday? You'll be off again to Turkey soon won't you? :thumbup1:


Will have a butchers my friend.

Yeah cracking time and 12 weeks mate, thinking of getting some proffesional help / guidance for it.

Mite be good to have someone kicking me up the ar*e etc..


----------



## Milky

Looking good matey.

Can l just say l have been privelleged enough to see Mings gym and its the bollox, very envious of his set up.


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Will have a butchers my friend.
> 
> Yeah cracking time and 12 weeks mate, thinking of getting some proffesional help / guidance for it.
> 
> Mite be good to have someone kicking me up the ar*e etc..


Good times. I could do with a holiday but will be autumn at the earliest for me.

I say last couple of pages for pics. A quick check shows that the first couple are way back on page 222 then another on 227 I think. Amazing how fast these journals fill up.

If I can help with anything drop me a line


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> All well Milks. Training is progressing nicely and weights shifted are still going up. There's a few pics over the last few pages.
> 
> *Nice to have you back*. Good holiday? You'll be off again to Turkey soon won't you? :thumbup1:


He was on here more when he was away :lol:



Milky said:


> Will have a butchers my friend.
> 
> Yeah cracking time and 12 weeks mate, *thinking of getting some proffesional help / guidance for it.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Mite be good to have someone kicking me up the ar*e etc..*


Thats just gonna be a waste of money IMO ,you have fcuked and farted about for 10 years through your own admission training wise and steroid wise,you now have a cracking dedicated training partner in Dave,so knuckle down train damn hard for 12 months,no making excuses through work etc etc pick a diet stick to it and give it a good effort...to many people on here wont say anything to you for some reason,god knows why.... sort your sh1t out yourself and look back in 12 months time and be proud at what you will have achieved,i think you will get a lot more satisfaction from doing it that way than paying someone...might sound harsh and like i say only my opinion


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> He was on here more when he was away :lol:
> 
> Thats just gonna be a waste of money IMO ,you have fcuked and farted about for 10 years through your own admission training wise and steroid wise,you now have a cracking dedicated training partner in Dave,so knuckle down train damn hard for 12 months,no making excuses through work etc etc pick a diet stick to it and give it a good effort...to many people on here wont say anything to you for some reason,god knows why.... sort your sh1t out yourself and look back in 12 months time and be proud at what you will have achieved,i think you will get a lot more satisfaction from doing it that way than paying someone...might sound harsh and like i say only my opinion


Whilst l agree with most of what you say the only reason l want to do it is for a different perspective.

Me and Dave have the training nailed now, bang on the money every session. Just thinking of trying something " different " for once if that makes sense, see if it works.

I only want to do it for the 12 weeks till l go to Turkey.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Whilst l agree with most of what you say the only reason l want to do it is for a different perspective.
> 
> Me and Dave have the training nailed now, bang on the money every session. Just thinking of trying something " different " for once if that makes sense, see if it works.
> 
> I only want to do it for the 12 weeks till l go to Turkey.


No it makes no sense to me,Daves away this week will you nail your training or slip again and make some excuse ?

And why only for 12 weeks to turkey dont you say this every year about your going away,diets being reigned in etc etc but you would rather spend time on here rather than preparing your next days meals etc

Granted your training sessions with Dave are nailed on,but you go round the board saying about nailing diet to everyone, mate,im trying to make you see you need to heed your own advice for once thats all and stick to it for a long period of time ....

Sorry for being a bit harsh like and like i say its only my opinion and sorry ming shouldnt be doing this in your journal...

Im not the best at putting things across sometimes so apologies if this comes across wrong ,its not meant to ,its meant more of a kick up the arriss


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> No it makes no sense to me,Daves away this week will you nail your training or slip again and make some excuse ?
> 
> And why only for 12 weeks to turkey dont you say this every year about your going away,diets being reigned in etc etc but you would rather spend time on here rather than preparing your next days meals etc
> 
> Granted your training sessions with Dave are nailed on,but you go round the board saying about nailing diet to everyone, mate,im trying to make you see you need to heed your own advice for once thats all and stick to it for a long period of time ....
> 
> Sorry for being a bit harsh like and like i say its only my opinion and sorry ming shouldnt be doing this in your journal...
> 
> Im not the best at putting things across sometimes so apologies if this comes across wrong ,its not meant to ,its meant more of a kick up the arriss


I made some good improvements leading up to my last holiday, strict with the diet etc, saw myself lean up quite well but like l say just doing it for a different angle.

Re the training sometimes mate when you get home after 13 hours if sh*t your heads not there so its not really an excuse, hate not training but some times you just havent got it in you after physical graft all day.

Oh and the mrs does all my meals mate, mind you not difficult chicen and a bit of pasta etc but she looks after me well...:thumbup

Like l say just fancy a different approach etc, cant explain why.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> I made some good improvements leading up to my last holiday, strict with the diet etc, saw myself lean up quite well but like l say just doing it for a different angle.
> 
> Re the training sometimes mate when you get home after 13 hours if sh*t your heads not there so its not really an excuse, hate not training but some times you just havent got it in you after physical graft all day.
> 
> Oh and the mrs does all my meals mate, mind you not difficult chicen and a bit of pasta etc but she looks after me well...:thumbup
> 
> Like l say just fancy a different approach etc, cant explain why.


Loads of people do long hard shifts and still train ...


----------



## Mingster

Leg training in the home gym this afternoon.

Warm up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squat.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x90kg. 1x8x120kg. 1x8x150kg. 1x30x120kg.

SLDL.

2x12x82.5kg.

Lunges.

2x16x40kg added.

Calf Raise.

4x20x210kg to failure on last set.

There you go then, 120kgx30. I must say that it was much easier than last week. Whether this was down to the cooler weather, the wraps, the fact that I'm not cutting, the fact that I knew what to expect or whatever....who cares My breathing was much better this time round and my rhythm much smoother because of that. The thing that stopped me this time was that at the 28 rep mark my bloody head started to ache big time. I thought oh fcuk the blood pressure is about to blow, cranked out 2 more reps as I was so close to 30, and hastily racked the bar. Spent a good 5 minutes recovering after this and didn't feel completely right for the rest of the workout.

Still managed to add a bit for the deads and raises but dropped a couple of reps with the lunges - these are bloody hard with 40kg added in my defence

Legs are feeling well worked and that's the main thing.

130kg for reps next week? :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti

Crazy Fooooool


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Leg training in the home gym this afternoon.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squat.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x90kg. 1x8x120kg. 1x8x150kg. 1x30x120kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 2x12x82.5kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x16x40kg added.
> 
> Calf Raise.
> 
> 4x20x210kg to failure on last set.
> 
> There you go then, 120kgx30. I must say that it was much easier than last week. Whether this was down to the cooler weather, the wraps, the fact that I'm not cutting, the fact that I knew what to expect or whatever....who cares My breathing was much better this time round and my rhythm much smoother because of that. The thing that stopped me this time was that at the 28 rep mark my bloody head started to ache big time. I thought oh fcuk the blood pressure is about to blow, cranked out 2 more reps as I was so close to 30, and hastily racked the bar. Spent a good 5 minutes recovering after this and didn't feel completely right for the rest of the workout.
> 
> Still managed to add a bit for the deads and raises but dropped a couple of reps with the lunges - these are bloody hard with 40kg added in my defence
> 
> Legs are feeling well worked and that's the main thing.
> 
> 130kg for reps next week? :whistling:


yup just as I though , ive been watching your workouts and knew that if I was able do 135kg for 20reps youd kill 120kg without a thought. its gonna take 140-145 kg maybe even 150kg to take you down and wipe you out at 20 reps M8 :thumbup1: .by the way my very best on 10 reps was 150kg so you bound to be able to do .............guessing 170kg for 10 ??? ,,,LOL hope Im not setting you challenges here Ming just conversing honest. 

Cant wait till next week to see what the result of 130kg is .


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Crazy Fooooool


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You have the right of it, Tass



Replicator said:


> yup just as I though , ive been watching your workouts and knew that if I was able do 135kg for 20reps youd kill 120kg without a thought. its gonna take 140-145 kg maybe even 150kg to take you down and wipe you out at 20 reps M8 :thumbup1: .by the way my very best on 10 reps was 150kg so you bound to be able to do .............guessing 170kg for 10 ??? ,,,LOL hope Im not setting you challenges here Ming just conversing honest.
> 
> Cant wait till next week to see what the result of 130kg is .


You're just being a sadistic fc:cursing:**!uker here aren't you mate:lol: :lol: You may have been watching my workouts but you've also noticed that I simply can't resist a challenge either lol. We'll see how things go

In seriousness, I don't think I will go over 20 reps again though. The last time my head felt like that I was pulling a truck over a grass field the day after it had rained lol and I don't fancy my blood pressure being overly elevated - it's not the best feeling. 20 reps will be the limit from now on. We'll see how heavy I can go with that. I'm still doing some squatting before the high rep set. I had reached 170kgx8 so have dropped it to 140kgx8 and will be gradually building this back up over time. 200x8 is the target for the year


----------



## Ash1981

30 reps? WTF mental:cool:

Is that like a burnout/failure set then?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> 30 reps? WTF mental:cool:
> 
> Is that like a burnout/failure set then?


It's just something I fancied trying last week, mate. I did 32 with 100kg, so this week thought I'd see how many I could do with 120kg. It is to failure of a sort. You don't hit muscular failure with these - my legs still had plenty left in them - it's rather a whole body failure. Last week my cardio/fitness/breathing gave out first. This week it was my blood pressure I think, with a pain in the head. I'll stick to 20 rep max next time and see how far I can go with that.

From a training perspective it hits muscle fibres that conventional rep patterns don't. The old time bodybuilders used to superset 20 rep sets of squats with dumbbell pullovers. Breathing squats, they were called. It's something I used to do many years ago


----------



## Guest

You're a beast m8 :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> It's just something I fancied trying last week, mate. I did 32 with 100kg, so this week thought I'd see how many I could do with 120kg. It is to failure of a sort. You don't hit muscular failure with these - my legs still had plenty left in them - it's rather a whole body failure. Last week my cardio/fitness/breathing gave out first. This week it was my blood pressure I think, with a pain in the head. I'll stick to 20 rep max next time and see how far I can go with that.
> 
> From a training perspective it hits muscle fibres that conventional rep patterns don't. The old time bodybuilders used to superset 20 rep sets of squats with dumbbell pullovers. Breathing squats, they were called. It's something I used to do many years ago


Sounds to much like hard work to me. :lol:

May give it a bash though, not with 120 on my back however


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You have the right of it, Tass
> 
> You're just being a sadistic fc:cursing:**!uker here aren't you mate:lol: :lol: You may have been watching my workouts but you've also noticed that I simply can't resist a challenge either lol. We'll see how things go
> 
> In seriousness, I don't think I will go over 20 reps again though. The last time my head felt like that I was pulling a truck over a grass field the day after it had rained lol and I don't fancy my blood pressure being overly elevated - it's not the best feeling. 20 reps will be the limit from now on. We'll see how heavy I can go with that. I'm still doing some squatting before the high rep set. I had reached 170kgx8 so have dropped it to 140kgx8 and will be gradually building this back up over time. 200x8 is the target for the year


I can remember getting a couple of nose bleeds with the 20 reps to failure like, head purple pushing the last couple up ,...my head did get spinny too sometimes and then the next time i was fine ....wierd

I reckon your 200kg goal is a nice target and total faith in you that if keeping injury free you will reach it :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Whole body feels drained today so no weights for me despite a day off work. The good thing is that the usual knee ache following a leg session is hugely reduced from what it has been of late. I'm putting this down to the wraps. I only used them for the 150kg set and the 30 rep set but they seem to have done their job.

Pretty average diet today, and generally lacking in get up and go. Did a bit of DIY this morning and completed the usual 20 minutes on the rower this afternoon. Have a long shift at work tomorrow so it's looking like Wednesday for Chest and Shoulders.


----------



## flinty90

hiya ya big fcukin beastly sexy b4stard how ya doing bro !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> hiya ya big fcukin beastly sexy b4stard how ya doing bro !!!


Nowt wrong with your eyes mate

I'm ok. Feeling a bit sh1tty today but generally all is well. Usual bollox flying about but hey ho...

You doing ok?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Nowt wrong with your eyes mate
> 
> I'm ok. Feeling a bit sh1tty today but generally all is well. Usual bollox flying about but hey ho...
> 
> You doing ok?


yeah im great thanks matey, everything moving in the right direction for me at minute bro...

sorry your feeling a bit sh1tty pal. you will get it back in a few days mate ...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> yeah im great thanks matey, everything moving in the right direction for me at minute bro...
> 
> sorry your feeling a bit sh1tty pal. you will get it back in a few days mate ...


Yeah, nothing major. Just a bit drained from yesterday's workout as much as anything. Going to lol about and watch a film and eat some junk to cheer myself up lol.

Good to hear things are going well for you. Keep it going, mate, keep it going.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Hope you cheer up soon Ming boy, unlike you to be down !


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Ming,

Fantastic stuff buddy, Really impressive workout dude, your mighty strong on the Squats, 1x30 on that feck me that's strong. You really do train hardcore I am really impressed.


----------



## Ash1981

Hey Ming ta for the angry reps:laugh:

As your are good at listening to your body,ie not working out fi sore or eating more on a cut if hungry to help any potential growth, what are views/what do you do if your body is not asking for food?

Im not feeling very hungry at all at the moment and im struggling to force the cals in, how would you approach this? just keep on eating or back off until ravenous again?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Hey Ming ta for the angry reps:laugh:
> 
> As your are good at listening to your body,ie not working out fi sore or eating more on a cut if hungry to help any potential growth, what are views/what do you do if your body is not asking for food?
> 
> Im not feeling very hungry at all at the moment and im struggling to force the cals in, how would you approach this? just keep on eating or back off until ravenous again?


LOL. Me not feeling like food isn't a common occurrence tbh Sometimes, usually on a weekend for some reason, I don't have as much of an appetite and in those cases I tend to only have 2 or 3 meals but eat more rubbish to keep my calories up. I don't try and eat every 2/3 hours or anything, I just have the normal breakfast, dinner and tea but chuck in some biscuits and ice cream and crisps lol. All the stuff I really want but don't have often. This makes not eating so much more fun and keeps the calories at a decent level

Disclaimer: Don't get back to me in a month and say that you followed my advice and are now hiring yourself out as a bouncy castle mind


----------



## Mingster

Long, tiring day at work. At least it kept my mind away from the family problems that have blown up over the weekend. Well p1ssed off, but trying to keep a low profile and not say the things that I want to in the hope that this will be the better approach in the long run.

On the training front, I have eaten well and have just managed to fit in my usual cardio session. Very therapeutic it was too - I think my stroke rate might have been a little higher than is the norm


----------



## Mingster

A return to the gym today for a Chest and Shoulders workout.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Body Weight Dips.

1x10xbw. 1x10x10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x30kg. 1x10x37.5kg.

DB Press.

1x42kg to failure 14 reps plus partials.

Flat Flyes.

1x32kg to failure dropped to 1x22kg to failure. Both sets at around the 15/16 rep range.

Rear Delt Rows.

1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x100kg.

Rear Lateral drop set.

1x15x20kg. 1x15x15kg. 1x15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Side Lateral drop set.

1x15x15kg. 1x15x10kg. 1x15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

And done. Nice to get back into the gym and put the sh1t of the last few days behind me, at least for the moment.

Upped the dips another 2.5kg. Beginning to wonder as to the maximum weight that the dipping bars will handle as the total is rapidly approaching 150kg. Same weights used for the remainder of the chest work but trained to total failure on both exercises.

Rear Rows stayed the same but felt just right. Added weight to the Rear Laterals and really felt these. The last drop to the made the 5kg plates feel like 20's lol. Stayed the same with the Side Laterals but really felt them today following on from the Rears

Had my first test shot of the week - deca was yesterday - but have dropped the dbol after a week as I'm feeling angry enough without any additional stimuli :no::laugh:

Mega shake at the ready, with some home made chicken curry and flapjacks for later on


----------



## mikemull

Good session mate, hope things start looking better and your in good spirits!


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> Good session mate, hope things start looking better and your in good spirits!


Feeling much better today, mate. I have my dark moments but at heart I'm a simple guy lol, and once I decide on a course of action that's it, there's no shifting me. Some would call me a stubborn [email protected] I call myself focused Indecision kills your mind just as inconsistency kills your training, so my advice is always - make your mind up and carry it through. Simple.

Have a day off work tomorrow and will hopefully be meeting up with a mate to do some bits and pieces. There may well be a KFC dinner in there somewhere too. I'll see how I feel and, if ok, I might train two days running. We'll see


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A return to the gym today for a Chest and Shoulders workout.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Body Weight Dips.
> 
> 1x10xbw. 1x10x10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x30kg. 1x10x37.5kg.
> 
> DB Press.
> 
> 1x42kg to failure 14 reps plus partials.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 1x32kg to failure dropped to 1x22kg to failure. Both sets at around the 15/16 rep range.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x100kg.
> 
> Rear Lateral drop set.
> 
> 1x15x20kg. 1x15x15kg. 1x15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.
> 
> Side Lateral drop set.
> 
> 1x15x15kg. 1x15x10kg. 1x15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.
> 
> And done. Nice to get back into the gym and put the sh1t of the last few days behind me, at least for the moment.
> 
> Upped the dips another 2.5kg. Beginning to wonder as to the maximum weight that the dipping bars will handle as the total is rapidly approaching 150kg. Same weights used for the remainder of the chest work but trained to total failure on both exercises.
> 
> Rear Rows stayed the same but felt just right. Added weight to the Rear Laterals and really felt these. The last drop to the made the 5kg plates feel like 20's lol. Stayed the same with the Side Laterals but really felt them today following on from the Rears
> 
> Had my first test shot of the week - deca was yesterday - but have dropped the dbol after a week as I'm feeling angry enough without any additional stimuli :no::laugh:
> 
> Mega shake at the ready, with some home made chicken curry and flapjacks for later on


i would have called you a BEAST Ming if it wasnt for the fact its a slang word for a child molester up here in bonnie scotland

nice workout you Big Fvcker :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Rep. Feeling big and strong at the moment. Have put a little weight back on but still got a bit of ab showing lol so all good training-wise. Enjoying my workouts which is more than half the battle.


----------



## Mingster

No weights today. Have a minor twinge in a hamstring and haven't quite recovered from yesterdays session. I have managed to get a fair bit done today but never made it to KFC. Never mind, that frees up another cheat meal for over the weekend

Have done 20 minutes on the rowing machine and some core work so my abs are feeling it now. Am planning on a Back session after work tomorrow. The way things are I should be able to train one day on one day off for the next week all being well.


----------



## Replicator

Good stuff ming hope ham aint too bad


----------



## Rob68

Ello, You simple, but stubborn focused [email protected] lol sorry to hear whats happened, twingeing your ham,i blame that bloody cardio stuff you do  

Barring that all things seem to going well training wise pal,awesome stuff on the squat rep challenge :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Good stuff ming hope ham aint too bad





Rob68 said:


> Ello, You simple, but stubborn focused [email protected] lol sorry to hear whats happened, twingeing your ham,i blame that bloody cardio stuff you do
> 
> Barring that all things seem to going well training wise pal,awesome stuff on the squat rep challenge :thumbup1:


My hamstring will be fine, just a minor twinge, probably from sticking my ass in the air doing the Rear Delt Rows

Training two days running was always going to be a bit optimistic now the weights are going up as I will need more recovery time. The fact that I've dropped all arm work also means that the heavy stuff comes round that bit quicker so I might need to add in extra rest days here and there as there is no way I'll be squatting soon after doing deads on Back day


----------



## Mingster

A back workout after work tonight.

Warm up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x130kg. 5x160kg. 1x190kg. 1x220kg. 4x255kg.

Chins.

1xbw+10kg to failure with partials and 1 slow negative to finish.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x20x100kg.

Hard work tonight. I know. I know. Edged the Pulls up another 5kgx4 But this was absolutely at my limit tonight. I was tired from work and a bit drained mentally from recent events but there is no way I can increase on this next week. I will be dropping the weight lower for reps. Definitely. Pretty much managed the same as last time on the support exercises which was, I thought, pretty decent in the circumstances. Some days the strength takes a bit of finding, and on those days you just have to put the glory lifts to one side, dig deep and grind out the numbers

Next session will be legs


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> My hamstring will be fine, just a minor twinge, probably from sticking my ass in the air doing the Rear Delt Rows
> 
> Training two days running was always going to be a bit optimistic now the weights are going up as I will need more recovery time. The fact that I've dropped all arm work also means that the heavy stuff comes round that bit quicker so I might need to add in extra rest days here and there as there is no way I'll be squatting soon after doing deads on Back day


see!!! there is the magic sentence and I wish all would pay afvckintention to it and they might ...just might get it into their thick heads *Why and when* less is more .


----------



## Greshie

This is what I like about Ming's journal, all the nuggets of experience ...


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> see!!! there is the magic sentence and I wish all would pay afvckintention to it and they might ...just might get it into their thick heads *Why and when* less is more .


Cheers Rep.

Yes, this is as obvious a conclusion to draw as there can be, but very few people seem to be able to get there heads round it.

If you are lifting 200kg 4 times a week you are going to need more recovery time than if you are lifting 150kg 4 times a week. Everybody seems to understand that, as you get bigger and heavier, you will need more calories to maintain and/or increase this size. But the fact that the heavier you lift the longer it takes your body to recover seems to elude them. As my weights increase I invariably am forced to go from training, on average, 4 times a week to a 3 day split. This will allow me to keep progressing for a few more weeks until I am forced to have a break or a deload period to recharge the batteries.

Less is more, mate. It is the same principal I use in my workouts with low numbers of exercises and sets, but more effort put into them.


----------



## Rob68

Haha knew you would increase the racks mate :thumb: i know you say that was your limit last night but given this weeks circumstances plus working to,great going and who knows next week could be a different scenario .... knowing you,i wouldnt bet against it lol


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep.
> 
> Yes, this is as obvious a conclusion to draw as there can be, but very few people seem to be able to get there heads round it.
> 
> If you are lifting 200kg 4 times a week you are going to need more recovery time than if you are lifting 150kg 4 times a week. Everybody seems to understand that, as you get bigger and heavier, you will need more calories to maintain and/or increase this size. But the fact that the heavier you lift the longer it takes your body to recover seems to elude them. As my weights increase I invariably am forced to go from training, on average, 4 times a week to a 3 day split. This will allow me to keep progressing for a few more weeks until I am forced to have a break or a deload period to recharge the batteries.
> 
> Less is more, mate. It is the same principal I use in my workouts with low numbers of exercises and sets, but more effort put into them.


All I can say is EXACTLY .....I love your journal and what you say 95% of the time ( cant be 100% that would just be too spooky LOL ) because you can say what i try to say sometiimes , but it seems to come out alll wrong as you have probably noticed .


----------



## Rick89

good points made there ming

wisdom as it happens i would say

sometime i am guilty, just this week i trained 8 days in row non stop heavy and made myself ill for 4 days with flu/coldsores/ulsers

plus less time in gym = more time eating and lying on couch growing :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

8 days a week is too much ~Ricky :lol: ..................I bet you work 25 hrs a day as well coz you dont stop for lunch


----------



## Mingster

Aye, the old adage that says something like 'You grow when you're resting. not when you're in the gym' is true enough.

You have to listen to your body. Not when it's being bone idle and lazy and saying 'I can't be bothered', but when it's saying 'Give me a rest and I'll be twice as strong for it tomorrow.'

I also listen closely when it says 'I want a pizza' and 'That ice cream looks pretty good to me.' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right. 20 minutes cardio on the rowing machine followed by some core work tonight. I've introduced a bit of core work after the last three cardio sessions and I think I'll be making this a regular feature. It makes more sense doing it this way than having a big core blast once a week. I'll actually be getting a little more core work in, I'm already warmed up from the rowing, and it makes these cardio sessions more like a workout rather than just something I happen to do on rest days.

On a supplement front I have decided to taper off the current cycle. I have been on quite high dosages for 15 weeks now so will be lowing these over the next 4/5 weeks before coming off entirely save for my trt dose, cruising at this for around 8 weeks, then cycling again albeit at a reduced rate compared to the present cycle.

Going to knock up some bacon, eggs, mushrooms and tomato's now and catch a little bit of the football


----------



## Rick89

Replicator said:


> 8 days a week is too much ~Ricky :lol: ..................I bet you work 25 hrs a day as well coz you dont stop for lunch


what i meant was i have been ill this week from training 8 days non stop

i cant help it boredom makes me go gym even when know i shouldnt lol


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> what i meant was i have been ill this week from training 8 days non stop
> 
> i cant help it boredom makes me go gym even when know i shouldnt lol


HaHa. You need a hobby, mate Ever consider stamp collecting? :whistling: :lol:

Oh, and I'm enjoying my snack, or should I say a Rick lol


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> I also listen closely when it says 'I want a pizza' and 'That ice cream looks pretty good to me.' :lol: :lol:


Lmao


----------



## mikemull

What core work you do mate? Took your advice this week, ate well mon-fri then a little less yesterday had a bit of choc then a curry last night, less food but higher cals at weekend. Felt better for it this week!


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> What core work you do mate? Took your advice this week, ate well mon-fri then a little less yesterday had a bit of choc then a curry last night, less food but higher cals at weekend. Felt better for it this week!


For these shortened sessions I do a few planks and vacuums, but my favourite, and I feel most effective, exercise is pinocchio's. These are an unassisted sit-up where you lie flat on the floor holding a bar, or broom handle, above you in the bench press finish position at the start of the movement. As you sit up the bar moves round and finishes in the OHP position at the end of the movement.

Like this, in fact....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> For these shortened sessions I do a few planks and vacuums, but my favourite, and I feel most effective, exercise is pinocchio's. These are an unassisted sit-up where you lie flat on the floor holding a bar, or broom handle, above you in the bench press finish position at the start of the movement. As you sit up the bar moves round and finishes in the OHP position at the end of the movement.
> 
> Like this, in fact....


going to give them bad boys a go next week bro....


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> going to give them bad boys a go next week bro....


They really hit your abs mate, the whole area, including the lower abs which many exercises seem to miss.

Will be squatting later. Yesterday I doubled my carb intake. Normally I try to limit my carbs, although I never go really low on them because, if I do, I just can't function. Anyway yesterday I really bumped them up. I had a load of wholemeal bread, pancakes, potato's and weetabix, and have continued in a similar vein today. I'm curious to see if this will boost my energy levels for my leg workout. It should do and I'm sure it will, but I need to see by how much....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> They really hit your abs mate, the whole area, including the lower abs which many exercises seem to miss.
> 
> Will be squatting later. Yesterday I doubled my carb intake. Normally I try to limit my carbs, although I never go really low on them because, if I do, I just can't function. Anyway yesterday I really bumped them up. I had a load of wholemeal bread, pancakes, potato's and weetabix, and have continued in a similar vein today. I'm curious to see if this will boost my energy levels for my leg workout. It should do and I'm sure it will, but I need to see by how much....


thats what i tend to do mate on my leg days and back sessions, always load the carbs in for that morning ready to use them at night ....

let us know how you get on bro !! if you havent thrown up or about to throw up or go dizzy lol you havent worked hard enough X


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon Ming ...all goodstuff as usual .......Im just about to have some lovely carbs with my bacon (all fat cut off) and eggs BURGEN toasted ....slurp slurp


----------



## Mingster

Right then. Legs today.

Warm up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x155kg. Then, 1x20x130kg.

SLDL.

2x12x95kg.

Lunges.

2x20xbw+40kg.

Calf Raises.

4x20x220kg. Last set to beyond regular failure with a few bouncy reps at the end

A good session. Didn't notice any benefit from the extra carbs tbh. I'm taking this as a sign that I'm getting enough carbs already and the extra over the last day or so has just been me being a glutton Added 5kg to the regular squats and managed 20x130kg with the high rep set, although my head pains returned - although not as bad - at around the 17 rep mark.

Added 5kg to the Deads and a couple of reps to the Lunges The Lunges are by far the toughest of these exercises, even worse than the squats lol. Added a bit to the Calf Raises too. So, all in all, I've got to be pleased with this session. Think I'll have a power shake followed by a little lie down


----------



## C.Hill

^ nice leg sesh mate!

Trained delts today and was at a gym with grip handles on the weight plates. I did them rear delt rows with the ez bar you do and I've gotta say they are fantastic  can isolate them alot easier and you don't need much rom, nice exercise mate, I enjoyed it.

Shame my regular gym have standard metal weight plates


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> ^ nice leg sesh mate!
> 
> Trained delts today and was at a gym with grip handles on the weight plates. I did them rear delt rows with the ez bar you do and I've gotta say they are fantastic  can isolate them alot easier and you don't need much rom, nice exercise mate, I enjoyed it.
> 
> Shame my regular gym have standard metal weight plates


Yes mate, they are spot on imo. I always do them straight before my rear laterals so I can get the pre-exhaust benefits as well

You can do them whilst holding the bar. Just like bent rows but with a wider grip and lifting the bar more to your upper chest than your stomach - if you focus on the rear delts when lifting this way you will find the movement that hits them no bother.


----------



## Ash1981

Add Title


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Add Title


Sorry Ash, I'm having a slow day. You've lost me lol....


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey auld yin...LOL all looking good in here...you still eating your way through truckloads then? lol. Hope all is well with you and your training.xx


----------



## Mingster

Oi. Less of the auld lol. Aye, all ok here princess. Still as awesome as ever


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Oi. Less of the auld lol. Aye, all ok here princess. Still as awesome as ever


Lol...yeah...bow to your everlasting awesomeness your mingness...xx missing ya all..x


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right then. Legs today.
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x155kg. Then, 1x20x130kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 2x12x95kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x20xbw+40kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 4x20x220kg. Last set to beyond regular failure with a few bouncy reps at the end
> 
> A good session. Didn't notice any benefit from the extra carbs tbh. I'm taking this as a sign that I'm getting enough carbs already and the extra over the last day or so has just been me being a glutton Added 5kg to the regular squats and managed 20x130kg with the high rep set, although my head pains returned - although not as bad - at around the 17 rep mark.
> 
> Added 5kg to the Deads and a couple of reps to the Lunges The Lunges are by far the toughest of these exercises, even worse than the squats lol. Added a bit to the Calf Raises too. So, all in all, I've got to be pleased with this session. Think I'll have a power shake followed by a little lie down


Next comes the nose bleeds LOL ............nah hope not Bloody Good workout Ming :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

[email protected]  nice


----------



## retro-mental

Yes Ming , lunges are evil !!!! I actually find bulgarian squats worse but better ! More ROM but also that similar one leg shaking off balance core straining, glute straining feeling over youbody from your neck down !!!!!

So where do the squat reps stop ? whats the end goal ?

Think you may resemble tom platz soon !!!!


----------



## Replicator

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey auld yin...LOL all looking good in here...you still eating your way through truckloads then? lol. Hope all is well with you and your training.xx





Mingster said:


> Oi. Less of the auld lol. Aye, all ok here princess. Still as awesome as ever


yea im the granpa here


----------



## Replicator

retro-mental said:


> Yes Ming , lunges are evil !!!! I actually find bulgarian squats worse but better ! More ROM but also that similar one leg shaking off balance core straining, glute straining feeling over youbody from your neck down !!!!!
> 
> So where do the squat reps stop ? whats the end goal ?
> 
> Think you may resemble tom platz soon !!!!


hes gonna see how much weight he can do for 20 reps ..I reckon he could handle 150kg :thumbup1:

PS) This is not a challenge Ming :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental

Replicator said:


> hes gonna see how much weight he can do for 20 reps ..I reckon he could handle 150kg :thumbup1:
> 
> PS) This is not a challenge Ming :whistling:


He can blow 150 out easy !!

He used to do breathing squats with more weight than that !!!!! I think hes good for 165 !!


----------



## Replicator

retro-mental said:


> He can blow 150 out easy !!
> 
> He used to do breathing squats with more weight than that !!!!! I think hes good for 165 !!


not for 20reps tho ...............or was it ??


----------



## retro-mental

Replicator said:


> not for 20reps tho ...............or was it ??


Not sure, Think he mentioned doing 20 rep breathing sqauts before, not sure of the weight though but this is ming we are talking about and he does have a habbit of excedding expectations !!


----------



## mikemull

What goes into your power shake mate?


----------



## Replicator

retro-mental said:


> Not sure, Think he mentioned doing 20 rep breathing sqauts before, not sure of the weight though but this is ming we are talking about and he does have a habbit of excedding expectations !!


Absolutely


----------



## Replicator

mikemull said:


> What goes into your power shake mate?


he uses Iron shavings & bulls testicles !! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> What goes into your power shake mate?


PWO all I have is 75g protein/50g maltodextrin mixed in water and milk. Sometimes I might have a bag or two of crisps as well:whistling: 

As for all this high rep squatting....If I keep getting the headaches towards the end of sets I might have to limit these. I had a bloody bad head all last night, and I had the same after my 20 reps set of Pulley Rows on back day too. I'm not sure if it's lack of oxygen, high blood pressure or both, but it's not nice and I don't like it. I've never had it before and I'm busy altering my supplements to see if any of them are to blame. We'll see how things go with the other sessions during the week


----------



## Mingster

12 hours shift at work today but straight home to complete 20 minutes on the rowing machine followed by, the now usual, core work.

Have been ravenously hungry today. Legs feeling heavy but good and a satisfying ache in the hamstrings from the SLDL's

Going to knock me and the missus up an omelette now, then off to bed for an early night.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Ming,

Good to see your doing well mate, Although sorry to hear about your headaches, yeah perhaps don't exhaust yourself so much with the high rep squatting, although nonetheless impressive squatting.


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10xbw. 1x10x+10kg. 1x10x+20kg. 1x10x+40kg. 1x10x+30kg.

DB Bench Press.

1x42kg to failure dropped to 1x32kg to failure.

DB Flat Flye.

1x32 to failure dropped to 1x22kg to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x85kg.

Rear Laterals.

1x15x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Side Laterals.

1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg dropped to 1x15x5kg. Static hold to count of 30.

Managed to get the dips up to x10 with 40kg added to bodyweight for a 150kg total, so another target achieved Overall though, this was a workout where I trained within myself. I matched the previous weights on most exercises, though I dropped it a little on the Rear Rows, but was a couple of reps below maximum effort on many. My headaches haven't been good over the last couple of days and I was reluctant to make things worse today. A little voice inside me kept saying 'gan canny' so I did lol. I have a doctors appointment on Friday so we will see what that brings. I've always had borderline high blood pressure, even when I was a youngster, so wouldn't be surprised if the recent high dose cycle has aggravated this situation.

The missus has asked me to take it easy for a while and, from bitter experience, I have learned not to defy the desires of womankind so I will. I'm due a little deload period so will start this with my next workout.

On a brighter note I am in the best shape I have been in quite some time. My bodyfat is at a recent all time low and my upper body is looking as good, in bodybuilding terms, as it ever has I suppose. Chest, back, delts and arms I am happyish with lol, and I have managed to achieve just under a 18 inch differential between waist and chest. My legs are as big as they have been since my injury, although I reckon it will take the rest of the year to get them to where they were before. I've even got a (fake) tan


----------



## Rob68

Nice session mate :thumbup1:

What would your old powerlifting pals say if they could see you now,cardio ,fake tans being the order of the day :lol:


----------



## Replicator

All good Ming :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Better order these soon


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> Better order these soon
> 
> View attachment 85857


the misses got me an animal print one for crimbo as a joke. It almost done a progress pic with it on but i have not progressed !!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice session mate :thumbup1:
> 
> What would your old powerlifting pals say if they could see you now,cardio ,fake tans being the order of the day :lol:


I can still lift more than those skinny ass weaklings

I still prefer lifting weight to bodybuilding type training. If my back holds up - who knows what I'll go for....


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Better order these soon
> 
> View attachment 85857


I haven't got any trainers to match those:no:

They're not really me tbh. Definitely swaying towards the powerlifting after seeing those


----------



## Mingster

Another 12 hour shift at work today but straight home for my usual cardio and core routine.

Have had a real hunger today and have eaten, so far....2 75g protein shakes, 2 home made quaterpunder burgers in wholemeal buns with edam cheese, 400g of stir fry turkey breast and basmati rice, 2 tins of tuna with noodles, 2 small tubs of ice cream and 2 white chocolate cookies

Tomorrow would normally be back day, but I have been asked to take a personal training session at the commercial gym, and I have agreed to do it I'll be doing a few light weights whilst doing this and will try to add a bit of forearm work as well. Will do cardio and core work later, and will now train back on Friday.


----------



## Replicator

man man you really are a horse :lol: you must put away 10000000000 cals a day mg:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> man man you really are a horse :lol: you must put away 10000000000 cals a day mg:


HaHa. Just knocking back another 75g protein shake, then it's another early night. I'm up at 5 30 for work, just a half day tomorrow, then into the gym for my coaching session after dinner


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Just knocking back another 75g protein shake, then it's another early night. I'm up at 5 30 for work, just a half day tomorrow, then into the gym for my coaching session after dinner


hope all goes ok with the coaching malarky :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Tomorrow would normally be back day, but I have been asked to take a personal training session at the commercial gym, and I have agreed to do it I'll be doing a few light weights whilst doing this and will try to add a bit of forearm work as well. Will do cardio and core work later, and will now train back on Friday.


Lets see,new fake tan,high top dunks,cardio mad, now a personal trainer .... Hmm,who springs to mind ? :rolleye:






Please tell me you didnt wear your bumbag today though :ban: 

Good though that your helping put someone through their paces,hope it goes well like Rep said :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No I wore a matching black and white ensemble including a t shirt bearing the legend 'Dianabol: Building muscle since the 1960's.' 

Yes.The session went very well indeed. Especially the bit that involved all the jealous looks from every other fella in the gym. Oh, did I forget to mention my 'pupil' just happened to be the fittest, best looking lass that trains there?  Well she is:innocent:

Do you really think I would mess up my own training routine for just anyone?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> No I wore a matching black and white ensemble including a t shirt bearing the legend 'Dianabol: Building muscle since the 1960's.'
> 
> Yes.The session went very well indeed. Especially the bit that involved all the jealous looks from every other fella in the gym. Oh, did I forget to mention my 'pupil' just happened to be the fittest, best looking lass that trains there?  Well she is:innocent:
> 
> Do you really think I would mess up my own training routine for just anyone?


Thats ma boy ...cock rules head


----------



## Uriel

hope its all good big bro, you still eating for 3 and training like 2 yung uns


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> hope its all good big bro, you still eating for 3 and training like 2 yung uns


Yes mate. Although I'm in the process of ab hunting at the moment - but only if I stay above 17 stone


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Although I'm in the process of ab hunting at the moment - but only if I stay above 17 stone


well u can just about see mine in a flattering light and i'm not a sniff off 18 stone


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Thats ma boy ...cock rules head


HaHa. Not really mate. Those days are behind me....I think:lol: :lol:

Anyway, did a bit of shoulders whilst coaching earlier today. Have now completed 20 minutes on the rower and my core workout, eaten some food, and had a couple of hours kip to recharge the batteries. Have put some long shifts in at work this week and am pretty tired, but I now have my two week summer break Am not going away anywhere and will do a few jobs around the house, have the odd day out here and there, and generally laze around between training sessions. Might go out for a few meals lol, and relax.

Looking at a back workout tomorrow.


----------



## Uriel

gotta love that fuking tren - even tho it just keeps getting rid of birds for me:innocent:


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> gotta love that fuking tren - even tho it just keeps getting rid of birds for me:innocent:


Might give the tren a go on my next cycle. Just winding down my test/deca cycle and will be cruising on a low dose for a couple of months or so. I got up to 17 9 but am just over 17 stone at last time of weighing. Am the leanest I've been in a good while so have definitely added a fair bit of lean mass since my avi pic.

Strength up too and am back squatting and doing partial deads so I'm very happy


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Not really mate. Those days are behind me....I think:lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, did a bit of shoulders whilst coaching earlier today. Have now completed 20 minutes on the rower and my core workout, eaten some food, and had a couple of hours kip to recharge the batteries. Have put some long shifts in at work this week and am pretty tired, but I now have my two week summer break Am not going away anywhere and will do a few jobs around the house, have the odd day out here and there, and generally laze around between training sessions. Might go out for a few meals lol, and relax.
> 
> Looking at a back workout tomorrow.


good stuff ming ...good stuff


----------



## Mingster

Truly felt a Son of Odin today as the Thunder God shook the home gym and the Valkyries rode the lightning bolts that threatened to frazzle any who heaved the blood metal here on mortal soil.

But Loki, the trickster, stayed his malevolent hand, and a Back workout was completed without mishap....

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x55kgx20.

Rack Pulls.

1x5x130kg. 1x5x160kg. 1x5x190kg. 1x10x220kg.

Shrugs.

1x160kgx20.

Chins.

1xbw+10kgx10.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x105kgx10.

Limited the Pulls to 10x220kg. See Rob, I can be sensible lol. Added a set of shrugs just for a change and limited the support sets to 10 reps instead of going to failure. Edged the Rows up 5kg but am concerned about the limit capacity for my system. Workout 1 of the deload phase, which is basically the same as the normal routine save for the fact that I will rarely go to the multiple failure levels, and be content with normal set failure. This should be much less of a strain on the system

Must admit I was pretty tired today. I have eaten well, but am ready for this slight easing in the training intensity. Don't get me wrong, I still expect some weights to go up, but I won't be taking every set to the extreme levels I was doing before.


----------



## Rob68

Haha, Sensible i doubt,more like mrs m has confiscated some of your weights as you wont do as your told lol

Nice workout as usual :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Truly felt a Son of Odin today as the Thunder God shook the home gym and the Valkyries rode the lightning bolts that threatened to frazzle any who heaved the blood metal here on mortal soil.
> 
> But Loki, the trickster, stayed his malevolent hand, and a Back workout was completed without mishap....
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x55kgx20.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x130kg. 1x5x160kg. 1x5x190kg. 1x10x220kg.
> 
> Shrugs.
> 
> 1x160kgx20.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1xbw+10kgx10.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 1x105kgx10.
> 
> Limited the Pulls to 10x220kg. See Rob, I can be sensible lol. Added a set of shrugs just for a change and limited the support sets to 10 reps instead of going to failure. Edged the Rows up 5kg but am concerned about the limit capacity for my system. Workout 1 of the deload phase, which is basically the same as the normal routine save for the fact that I will rarely go to the multiple failure levels, and be content with normal set failure. This should be much less of a strain on the system
> 
> Must admit I was pretty tired today. I have eaten well, but am ready for this slight easing in the training intensity. Don't get me wrong, I still expect some weights to go up, but I won't be taking every set to the extreme levels I was doing before.


love this MING, reads like a Micro Novel ............nice W.O too :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Upped the cardio to 22 minutes on the rower today, did the usual core work, and finished off with 50 reps per hand on the heavy grippa's to give my grip and forearms a much needed workout.

Overall however, today is a rest and recuperation day, Lots of doing nothing much and saving my energy for squatting tomorrow. It's supposed to be my cheat day diet wise but has been a bit of a mixed bag so far. I've had a few healthy meals interspersed with a couple of pasty's, a Snickers, a Curly Wurly, and am about to share a house special pizza and chips with the missus

Oh, and a couple of cans of cider. I don't normally drink but feel that it's appropriate tonight to celebrate Ewen's great performance in his strongman competition today:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Stuff Ming.


----------



## strongmanmatt

I would raise a beer for him to, but I can't for obvious reasons, due to comp, be silly to raise a toast when you can't drink LOL


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Upped the cardio to 22 minutes on the rower today, did the usual core work, and finished off with 50 reps per hand on the heavy grippa's to give my grip and forearms a much needed workout.
> 
> Overall however, today is a rest and recuperation day, Lots of doing nothing much and saving my energy for squatting tomorrow. It's supposed to be my cheat day diet wise but has been a bit of a mixed bag so far. I've had a few healthy meals interspersed with a couple of pasty's, a Snickers, a Curly Wurly, and am about to share a house special pizza and chips with the missus
> 
> Oh, and a couple of cans of cider. I don't normally drink but feel that it's appropriate tonight to celebrate Ewen's great performance in his strongman competition today:thumb:


SQUATTIN :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy the cans mate,its a downward slope to love handles after that :no: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Enjoy the cans mate,its a downward slope to love handles after that :no: :lol:


Not when you're genetically awesome.... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Not when you're genetically awesome.... :whistling:


[email protected] :ban: .............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

How was the torch,did you get a go ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How was the torch,did you get a go ?


Nah. Watched it go past looking out the window. It was p1ssing down lol. Wasn't going to stand out in that when I had a grandstand view Pretty anti-climatic tbh....


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> SQUATTIN :lol:


Think I just got ignored :crying:


----------



## Mingster

You'll just goad me into doing 200kg for 40 reps or something :lol: :lol:

I've had 3 cans of cider. I'm very impressionable at the moment


----------



## Rob68

Quick Rep what can we come up with for him to do,so its logged in here for tomorrow lol

You got any atlas stones lying about ? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

100 bodyweight squats in ten mins


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> You'll just goad me into doing 200kg for 40 reps or something :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've had 3 cans of cider. I'm very impressionable at the moment


LOL, thats really weird coz I had a titter to myself when I seen the big sqauttin post sort of passed by.........said to myself ,bet hes not replying coz he doesnt want goaded into something he can do but doesnt want too LOL

200 for 40 wow ..now that would be a feat ..................oxygen mask on for every rep LOL

nah nah leave it with you ming ..I know what you are capable of :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> Quick Rep what can we come up with for him to do,so its logged in here for tomorrow lol
> 
> You got any atlas stones lying about ? :lol:


not got am atlas stone ROB but reckon hes capable of 150kg for 20 :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Right. I haven't been in bed all day with a hangover The bloody internet has been down yet again.

Nevertheless, a Leg workout has been completed.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squat.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x120kg. 1x8x140kg. 1x8x160kg. 1x6x180kg.

SLDL.

2x12x85kg.

Calf Raises.

4x20x220kg. Last set to failure with cheat reps.

There you go then. No high rep set today. I was anxious to avoid the head pains that have beset me of late, so stuck to the progressive 8 rep scheme. Managed a new, post injury PB with the 180kg set. I could have got the 8 reps easily but started to wobble a bit on the sixth rep and, rather than correct myself and risk an injury, I simply racked the bar. Nevertheless 4 plates a side is a nice little landmark, and I'm more than happy with this today I could probably save a bit of strength if I didn't do so many warm up sets but I'm very concious of getting enough blood into my knees and lower back before I try anything that is basically unknown territory for me these days.

Dropped the lunges due to the extra sets of squats, and maintained on the Deads and the Calf Raises, both of which are starting to feel pretty easy now.

Had a lot of energy today, and felt quite strong for a change. I'm putting this down to the pasties, pizza and chocolate yesterday


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right. I haven't been in bed all day with a hangover The bloody internet has been down yet again.
> 
> Nevertheless, a Leg workout has been completed.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squat.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x120kg. 1x8x140kg. 1x8x160kg. 1x6x180kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 2x12x85kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 4x20x220kg. Last set to failure with cheat reps.
> 
> There you go then. No high rep set today. I was anxious to avoid the head pains that have beset me of late, so stuck to the progressive 8 rep scheme. Managed a new, post injury PB with the 180kg set. I could have got the 8 reps easily but started to wobble a bit on the sixth rep and, rather than correct myself and risk an injury, I simply racked the bar. Nevertheless 4 plates a side is a nice little landmark, and I'm more than happy with this today I could probably save a bit of strength if I didn't do so many warm up sets but I'm very concious of getting enough blood into my knees and lower back before I try anything that is basically unknown territory for me these days.
> 
> Dropped the lunges due to the extra sets of squats, and maintained on the Deads and the Calf Raises, both of which are starting to feel pretty easy now.
> 
> Had a lot of energy today, and felt quite strong for a change. I'm putting this down to the pasties, pizza and chocolate yesterday


This is the words of wisdom ......knowing when not to give in to a challenge and doing what is right for your body

RESPECT !!! nice work out too


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> This is the words of wisdom ......knowing when not to give in to a challenge and doing what is right for your body
> 
> RESPECT !!! nice work out too


Cheers Rep.

And it worked too. No pains today And getting closer to that 200kgx8 target so I've got to be happy.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rep.
> 
> And it worked too. No pains today And getting closer to that 200kgx8 target so I've got to be happy.


not too far away now Ming a kg at a time soon mounts up .............if I lifted 200 off the pins Id get squashed LOL oh yea and instant sciatica too :crying:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Its ridiculous the weights you're handling on the squats after just deciding to start doing them again :lol: its awesome though!

I would love to see the mingster squatting........any chance of a video sometime fella?


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Its ridiculous the weights you're handling on the squats after just deciding to start doing them again :lol: its awesome though!
> 
> I would love to see the mingster squatting........any chance of a video sometime fella?


LOL. I wouldn't know how, mate. What I might do, is have a word with my eldest lad and see if he could sort one for me. He's my technology 'go to' man


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> LOL. I wouldn't know how, mate. What I might do, is have a word with my eldest lad and see if he could sort one for me. He's my technology 'go to' man


:laugh: More brawn than sense!

would be brill - make it happen Ming


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> :laugh: More brawn than sense!
> 
> would be brill - make it happen Ming


I've got loads of sense There's far too many buttons and lights on these electronic type device thingy's. Give me an axe any day


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> I've got loads of sense There's far too many buttons and lights on these electronic type device thingy's. Give me an axe any day


 :lol: but an axe won't help you film ya squats.....unless you plan on filming some kind of massacre :death:


----------



## Replicator

yea video ...we want video..we want video..we want video..we want video..we want video..we want video..we want video..vwe want video..we want video.. :lol: ......but seriously we do :mellow:


----------



## Rob68

Great going mucka on the squats ,well pleased for you :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

22 minutes on the rowing machine followed by core work tonight.

Have had a relaxed day visiting the parents and getting a bit of food shopping in. Have eaten well but have a fair bit yet to go today Going to do another 100 reps with the heavy grips then have another shake.

Chest and Shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Replicator

LOL , yer some man !


----------



## Mingster

LOL.

Forgot to mention that I weighed in at 17 stone 3 pounds today. Weight creeping steadily up again but no sign of any fat gain so happy enough with this. As my cycle is drawing to a close I am doing another week of Anastrozole just in case there are any oestrogen issues lurking beneath the surface. No major injury worries at the minute and muscles feeling, and looking, a little fuller for some reason. Not complaining


----------



## Replicator

all goog ming all good stuff


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders session today.

Nice and sunny around Durham today, and very warm in the gym with the shafts of sunlight highlighting the motes of chalk dust drifting lazily in the still air, and the drone of lawnmowers and of insects a gentle background to the clash and clatter of serious iron being shifted....

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10xbw+10kg. 1x10xbw+20kg. 1x10xbw+42.5kg. 1x7xbw+45kg.

DB Press.

1x42kg to failure.

DB Flyes.

2x32kg to failure.

Rear Delt Rows.

1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg. 1x10x105kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

And done. Back to straight set training today, with no drop sets or pushing beyond failure. All part of the deload, but not meaning progress with weight can't be made. Dips up in weight twice. I intended to try 42.5kg but it was relatively easy so upped it again to 45kg. Only got 7 reps but the previous set had taken plenty out of me so room for improvement here. A couple of extra reps on the Presses and Flyes and up to 105kg for two sets on the Rows. All in all I was feeling quite strong today so pushed on where I could. Finished off with some straight sets with the laterals and I would like to say that I missed doing the static holds to finish....but I didn't

A good workout. It's always a bonus when you can ease off the intensity to give your body a rest yet still increase the weights lifted. Big smiles all round

Oh, and I picked up a couple of 20kg Oly plates yesterday too. Should come in handy as the Deads and Squats are creeping up


----------



## Ash1981

I swear you could write a book about lifting iron, the actual process.

You set the scene very well.

For such a bloody mutant you ain't half poetic in your words


----------



## Mingster

:huh: :lol:

Thanks Ash, I think?

How do you know the missus's pet name for me anyway?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders session today.
> 
> Nice and sunny around Durham today, and very warm in the gym with the shafts of sunlight highlighting the motes of chalk dust drifting lazily in the still air, and the drone of lawnmowers and of insects a gentle background to the clash and clatter of serious iron being shifted....
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10xbw+10kg. 1x10xbw+20kg. 1x10xbw+42.5kg. 1x7xbw+45kg.
> 
> DB Press.
> 
> 1x42kg to failure.
> 
> DB Flyes.
> 
> 2x32kg to failure.
> 
> Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 1x10x85kg. 1x10x95kg. 1x10x105kg. 1x10x105kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x15kg.
> 
> And done. Back to straight set training today, with no drop sets or pushing beyond failure. All part of the deload, but not meaning progress with weight can't be made. Dips up in weight twice. I intended to try 42.5kg but it was relatively easy so upped it again to 45kg. Only got 7 reps but the previous set had taken plenty out of me so room for improvement here. A couple of extra reps on the Presses and Flyes and up to 105kg for two sets on the Rows. All in all I was feeling quite strong today so pushed on where I could. Finished off with some straight sets with the laterals and I would like to say that I missed doing the static holds to finish....but I didn't
> 
> A good workout. It's always a bonus when you can ease off the intensity to give your body a rest yet still increase the weights lifted. Big smiles all round
> 
> Oh, and I picked up a couple of 20kg Oly plates yesterday too. Should come in handy as the Deads and Squats are creeping up


yea , well if I were you I would be keeping a look out for another two coz they wont last long   .

oh and nice W.O ....yes indeedy ,I also agree wi Ash


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> :huh: :lol:
> 
> Thanks Ash, I think?
> 
> How do you know the missus's pet name for me anyway?


That is a compliment and I just guessed.

The way you write about the son of Odin stuff and how the chalk dust sifts through the sullen air with the background dim of lawnmowers

Your a poet and you don't know it Ming

I won't tell you what my mrs calls me


----------



## Replicator

Have you been in Tass's thread today.............video up of doing 120 reps with120 KG mg:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Have you been in Tass's thread today.............video up of doing 120 reps with120 KG mg:


Yes mate. I take my hat off to him. Fantastic form on every rep


----------



## Replicator

I would never have believed it if i hadnt seen it !! awesome


----------



## Rob68

I was reading it thinking you should write this sort of stuff,then ash said it in the next post lol but have to say going from such poetic words,the setting was kinda ruined by the next line `rotator cuff warm up` :laugh:

Top workout to mate,theres no stopping the mutant :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I was reading it thinking you should write this sort of stuff,then ash said it in the next post lol but have to say going from such poetic words,the setting was kinda ruined by the next line `rotator cuff warm up` :laugh:
> 
> Top workout to mate,theres no stopping the mutant :thumb:


That's called 'poetic contrast' mate.

Get some reading done, the lot of you, and improve your mind alongside your body:whistling: :lol:

Anyway, us mutants don't get out much. The peasants throw potato's at us when we do:no:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> That's called 'poetic contrast' mate.
> 
> Get some reading done, the lot of you, and improve your mind alongside your body:whistling: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, us mutants don't get out much. The peasants throw potato's at us when we do:no:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


What !!!! no neeps ?


----------



## Mingster

No mate. No neeps:no:

Feeling yesterday's workout in the chest and shoulders today, a fair bit of muscle soreness in a good way.

Have done the usual 22 minutes on the rowing machine followed by a core workout. As I will be training back tomorrow I have given the grip work a miss today.

My eldest lad is taking me out for a meal at an Italian restaurant tonight for my Fathers Day treat Might be forced into consuming a few cheat calories and downing a flagon or two of mead


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Nice and sunny around Durham today, and very warm in the gym with the shafts of sunlight highlighting the motes of chalk dust drifting lazily in the still air, and the drone of lawnmowers and of insects a gentle background to the clash and clatter of serious iron being shifted....


Wow set the mood I'm there withya Ming :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Wardy21 said:


> Wow set the mood I'm there withya Ming :lol:


Bump ..awesome wording eh


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Replicator said:


> Bump ..awesome wording eh


It was wonderful, just wonderful 

Hey Ming quick q is this a rear delt row? Allbeit a terrible example I'm sure lol


----------



## Mingster

I guess it is after a fashion, mate. As I say, I use the Oly ez bar and grip the plates themselves rather than the bar. This enables you to not only handle a decent amount of weight on this exercise - basically creating a compound exercise that stresses the rear delts - it also allows you to use a neutral, or hammer, grip. This makes it much easier to target the rear delts and takes a lot of the arm work out of the exercise.

I use an overhand grip for my side and rear laterals, thumbs together at the beginning of the movement. I have my elbows bent from the start, and lift the weights from my elbows rather than from my hands - the hands are merely hooks holding the weights. Most people, I feel, use way too much hand action in doing laterals. Lifting from bent elbows means a smaller range of motion, but one which totally concentrates on the side and rear delts.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> I guess it is after a fashion, mate. As I say, I use the Oly ez bar and grip the plates themselves rather than the bar. This enables you to not only handle a decent amount of weight on this exercise - basically creating a compound exercise that stresses the rear delts - it also allows you to use a neutral, or hammer, grip. This makes it much easier to target the rear delts and takes a lot of the arm work out of the exercise.
> 
> I use an overhand grip for my side and rear laterals, thumbs together at the beginning of the movement. I have my elbows bent from the start, and lift the weights from my elbows rather than from my hands - the hands are merely hooks holding the weights. Most people, I feel, use way too much hand action in doing laterals. Lifting from bent elbows means a smaller range of motion, but one which totally concentrates on the side and rear delts.


You reckon a hammer grip (holding plates) hits the rear lats better then? Would you do them just like a bent over row but holding plates?

I don't do any raises my shoulders dont like them!


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> You reckon a hammer grip (holding plates) hits the rear lats better then? Would you do them just like a bent over row but holding plates?
> 
> I don't do any raises my shoulders dont like them!


On Bent Rows you bring the bar up to your stomach. On the Delt Rows you're aiming more at the upper chest area, you will feel where it works the rear delts best. You shouldn't be able to get the bar anywhere near your chest as your traps contracting will get in the way of this happening.

I believe that the grip, together with the wide spacing of the hands, does hit the rear delts better.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ming rows


----------



## Mingster

Had a bit of a twinge in my back yesterday which was quite painful. I don't think it was directly linked to my training, rather to some substantial DIY I did yesterday morning. Anyway, I decided not to tempt fate with my back session today and, I must say, I feel a lot better for the extra rest. Back feels as good as new now and I will be hitting the weights without fail tomorrow.

In the absence of a weights session I have completed another 22 minutes on the rowing machine followed by the usual core work. I am really feeling the benefits from this training now. My fitness has improved no end and my core feels as strong and tight as it has in some time. This should pay dividends, I hope, with the squatting and the deads, as the core is usually the first thing to give when the weights start to rise.

Heavy rain and fog for most of the day round these parts. Ah well....


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> On Bent Rows you bring the bar up to your stomach. On the Delt Rows you're aiming more at the upper chest area, you will feel where it works the rear delts best. You shouldn't be able to get the bar anywhere near your chest as your traps contracting will get in the way of this happening.
> 
> I believe that the grip, together with the wide spacing of the hands, does hit the rear delts better.


My rear delts have come up a treat over the last 4 weeks using this exercise.

I've also been using a bar(poorly illustrated)- D----C on a low pulley cable machine, feels really good with the hammer grip.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Had a bit of a twinge in my back yesterday which was quite painful. I don't think it was directly linked to my training, rather to some substantial DIY I did yesterday morning. Anyway, I decided not to tempt fate with my back session today and, I must say, I feel a lot better for the extra rest. Back feels as good as new now and I will be hitting the weights without fail tomorrow.
> 
> In the absence of a weights session I have completed another 22 minutes on the rowing machine followed by the usual core work. I am really feeling the benefits from this training now. My fitness has improved no end and my core feels as strong and tight as it has in some time. This should pay dividends, I hope, with the squatting and the deads, as the core is usually the first thing to give when the weights start to rise.
> 
> Heavy rain and fog for most of the day round these parts. Ah well....


Read the first line and thought `oh no` but glad to see backs ok mate :thumbup1:

How was the fathers day meal and whats a flagon of mead is that the equivilent of that lager stuff that peasants drink ?


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate. the meal was fine and I had some of that nice Italian ice cream stuff for afters Expensive though. I could had fed myself for a week for the cost of it:surrender:

The mead did taste a bit lager-ish now that you mention it

Back feels fine today. Training this afternoon at some point without a doubt.


----------



## Mingster

A grey, mournful day in North Durham today, with a fitful sun mostly hidden by a dense blanket of unforgiving fog, an unrelenting drizzle clearing the skies of birds and the streets of all but the hardiest shopper....

But forget all that, my friends, for I take you to My House of Pain for a back workout of awesome dimension....Witness.



Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pull Downs.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

1x5x130kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x10x225kg.

Power Shrugs.

1x10x200kg. 1x15x170kg.

Chins.

1x10x bodyweight+10kg. 1x10x bodyweight.

EZ Curl.

1x8x65kg.

Although my back felt fine pre workout it soon became apparent that it wasn't 100%. No major worry, but I trained slightly within myself today, leaving out the Low Rows and adding one set of Curls just to make sure I could still do them

Added 5kg on the 10 rep Pulls, yet these felt very heavy today. Despite the rain the temperature must be quite high as I was sweating buckets from the off, and lungfulls of air were at a premium throughout.

Fancied a go at Power Shrugs and quite enjoyed them but will have to practice these a little I feel. An interesting little exercise that certainly give you something to think about, especially immediately following the Rack Pulls. It's not often I find a new exercise to try and, although, not totally new to me, these came very close.

Diet has been ok today. I have eaten plenty, but need to get some fish and beef cooked up later, as the fridge is looking a little bare


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A grey, mournful day in North Durham today, with a fitful sun mostly hidden by a dense blanket of unforgiving fog, an unrelenting drizzle clearing the skies of birds and the streets of all but the hardiest shopper....
> 
> But forget all that, my friends, for I take you to My House of Pain for a back workout of awesome dimension....Witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x130kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x10x125kg.
> 
> Power Shrugs.
> 
> 1x10x200kg. 1x15x170kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight+10kg. 1x10x bodyweight.
> 
> EZ Curl.
> 
> 1x8x65kg.
> 
> Although my back felt fine pre workout it soon became apparent that it wasn't 100%. No major worry, but I trained slightly within myself today, leaving out the Low Rows and adding one set of Curls just to make sure I could still do them
> 
> Added 5kg on the 10 rep Pulls, yet these felt very heavy today. Despite the rain the temperature must be quite high as I was sweating buckets from the off, and lungfulls of air were at a premium throughout.
> 
> Fancied a go at Power Shrugs and quite enjoyed them but will have to practice these a little I feel. An interesting little exercise that certainly give you something to think about, especially immediately following the Rack Pulls. It's not often I find a new exercise to try and, although, not totally new to me, these came very close.
> 
> Diet has been ok today. I have eaten plenty, but need to get some fish and beef cooked up later, as the fridge is looking a little bare


Very good Ming

see this rack pulls , I call them partial deadlifts but go just below the knee and use a trapbar :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Yes mate. They are partial deadlifts. They give us most of the benefits of deads without most of the lower back stress


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> *A grey, mournful day in North Durham today, with a fitful sun mostly hidden by a dense blanket of unforgiving fog, an unrelenting drizzle clearing the skies of birds and the streets of all but the hardiest shopper....*
> 
> But forget all that, my friends, for I take you to My House of Pain for a back workout of awesome dimension....Witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x130kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x10x125kg.
> 
> Power Shrugs.
> 
> 1x10x200kg. 1x15x170kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight+10kg. 1x10x bodyweight.
> 
> EZ Curl.
> 
> 1x8x65kg.
> 
> Although my back felt fine pre workout it soon became apparent that it wasn't 100%. No major worry, but I trained slightly within myself today, leaving out the Low Rows and adding one set of Curls just to make sure I could still do them
> 
> Added 5kg on the 10 rep Pulls, yet these felt very heavy today. Despite the rain the temperature must be quite high as I was sweating buckets from the off, and lungfulls of air were at a premium throughout.
> 
> Fancied a go at Power Shrugs and quite enjoyed them but will have to practice these a little I feel. An interesting little exercise that certainly give you something to think about, especially immediately following the Rack Pulls. It's not often I find a new exercise to try and, although, not totally new to me, these came very close.
> 
> Diet has been ok today. I have eaten plenty, but need to get some fish and beef cooked up later, as the fridge is looking a little bare


sounds like something David attenborough would say haha,

hope your back makes a swift recovery, out of interest..how do power shrugs compare to you standard shrug?


----------



## Mingster

They are just cheat shrugs really, with a little bit of knee drive to get the heavier weight moving. They seem to hit the entire upper back rather than just the traps. I like the feeling as it reminds me of the feeling that heavy power cleans give me without all the bending over lol. They seemed a decent move for finishing off the back following the Pulls although I doubt I'll use them if I go heavier on the Rack Pulls. I normally don't do any other trap work if I'm pulling heavy or doing full deads.


----------



## Tassotti

Power shrugs are BAD-ASS


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

ah i see,thats what power shrugs are. i was doing bb shrugs the other week, and some guy i normally see up there suggested for my last set i rep em a bit quicker..like u say had to add a bit of knee drive to it but after the set he commented saying my traps looked a bit my pumped, might have to be something i throw in every now and then, seems like a great little adaptation :thumb:


----------



## Mingster




----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> They are just cheat shrugs really, with a little bit of knee drive to get the heavier weight moving. They seem to hit the entire upper back rather than just the traps. I like the feeling as it reminds me of the feeling that heavy power cleans give me without all the bending over lol. They seemed a decent move for finishing off the back following the Pulls although I doubt I'll use them if I go heavier on the Rack Pulls. I normally don't do any other trap work if I'm pulling heavy or doing full deads.


without realising it Ive been doing them for years ..........at the end of the shrugs work set jsut to get a couple of extra ones I do this and hold on to it for as long as I can and let the weight drag them back down :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


>


Brilliant ...never thought Id see you in a yellow T tho :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> A grey, mournful day in North Durham today, with a fitful sun mostly hidden by a dense blanket of unforgiving fog, an unrelenting drizzle clearing the skies of birds and the streets of all but the hardiest shopper....
> 
> But forget all that, my friends, for I take you to My House of Pain for a back workout of awesome dimension....Witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x130kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x10x125kg.
> 
> Power Shrugs.
> 
> 1x10x200kg. 1x15x170kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight+10kg. 1x10x bodyweight.
> 
> EZ Curl.
> 
> 1x8x65kg.
> 
> Although my back felt fine pre workout it soon became apparent that it wasn't 100%. No major worry, but I trained slightly within myself today, leaving out the Low Rows and adding one set of Curls just to make sure I could still do them
> 
> Added 5kg on the 10 rep Pulls, yet these felt very heavy today. Despite the rain the temperature must be quite high as I was sweating buckets from the off, and lungfulls of air were at a premium throughout.
> 
> Fancied a go at Power Shrugs and quite enjoyed them but will have to practice these a little I feel. An interesting little exercise that certainly give you something to think about, especially immediately following the Rack Pulls. It's not often I find a new exercise to try and, although, not totally new to me, these came very close.
> 
> Diet has been ok today. I have eaten plenty, but need to get some fish and beef cooked up later, as the fridge is looking a little bare


Now thats what i call an intro ,short n sweet,back to the drawing board for me,or probably just leave it to you in future :laugh:

Great workout pal as usual :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> *A grey, mournful day in North Durham today, with a fitful sun mostly hidden by a dense blanket of unforgiving fog, an unrelenting drizzle clearing the skies of birds and the streets of all but the hardiest shopper....*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> But forget all that, my friends, for I take you to My House of Pain for a back workout of awesome dimension....Witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x130kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x10x225kg.
> 
> Power Shrugs.
> 
> 1x10x200kg. 1x15x170kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight+10kg. 1x10x bodyweight.
> 
> EZ Curl.
> 
> 1x8x65kg.
> 
> Although my back felt fine pre workout it soon became apparent that it wasn't 100%. No major worry, but I trained slightly within myself today, leaving out the Low Rows and adding one set of Curls just to make sure I could still do them
> 
> Added 5kg on the 10 rep Pulls, yet these felt very heavy today. Despite the rain the temperature must be quite high as I was sweating buckets from the off, and lungfulls of air were at a premium throughout.
> 
> Fancied a go at Power Shrugs and quite enjoyed them but will have to practice these a little I feel. An interesting little exercise that certainly give you something to think about, especially immediately following the Rack Pulls. It's not often I find a new exercise to try and, although, not totally new to me, these came very close.
> 
> Diet has been ok today. I have eaten plenty, but need to get some fish and beef cooked up later, as the fridge is looking a little bare


Is it just me or is Ming's new found lyricism slightly unnerving? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Back a little tender today but nothing to get excited over. Still planning on squatting tomorrow.

22 minutes on the rowing machine today, not followed by the usual core workout as I have done an extended session of hamstring stretching instead. I should do more of these as a high percentage of back problems are caused by tight hamstrings. I used to stretch them regularly but have neglected them of late. Mostly because I don't like doing them lol. But needs must so a big session spent on them today.

Also added a grip session with the heavy grips.

Am off out tonight to see the youngest lads band play a gig - he plays lead guitar. Looking forward to some aggressive mosh pit action Or, alternatively, I might just watch from the back Either way I'll be calling in to my favourite, but rarely frequented, fish and chip shop on the way home for this weekends cheat meal.


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Back a little tender today but nothing to get excited over. Still planning on squatting tomorrow.
> 
> 22 minutes on the rowing machine today, not followed by the usual core workout as I have done an extended session of hamstring stretching instead. I should do more of these as a high percentage of back problems are caused by tight hamstrings. I used to stretch them regularly but have neglected them of late. Mostly because I don't like doing them lol. But needs must so a big session spent on them today.
> 
> Also added a grip session with the heavy grips.
> 
> Am off out tonight to see the youngest lads band play a gig - he plays lead guitar. Looking forward to some aggressive mosh pit action Or, alternatively, I might just watch from the back Either way I'll be calling in to my favourite, but rarely frequented, fish and chip shop on the way home for this weekends cheat meal.


god help the crowd if you get carried away moshing!!!! :surrender:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Back a little tender today but nothing to get excited over. Still planning on squatting tomorrow.
> 
> 22 minutes on the rowing machine today, not followed by the usual core workout as I have done an extended session of hamstring stretching instead. I should do more of these as a high percentage of back problems are caused by tight hamstrings. I used to stretch them regularly but have neglected them of late. Mostly because I don't like doing them lol. But needs must so a big session spent on them today.
> 
> Also added a grip session with the heavy grips.
> 
> Am off out tonight to see the youngest lads band play a gig - he plays lead guitar. Looking forward to some aggressive mosh pit action Or, alternatively, I might just watch from the back Either way I'll be calling in to my favourite, but rarely frequented, fish and chip shop on the way home for this weekends cheat meal.


MMMM fish and chips lol... enjoy that big boy !!!


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> god help the crowd if you get carried away moshing!!!! :surrender:


Damn right!! It will be time to rock that joint tonight haahahahahaahahahaahaaaaaaaa!! Said in voice similar to The Kurgan in Highlander



flinty90 said:


> MMMM fish and chips lol... enjoy that big boy !!!


Not really into big boys you handsome brute, but will enjoy the fish and chips and might add a jumbo sausage and a pie or three as well


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Damn right!! It will be time to rock that joint tonight haahahahahaahahahaahaaaaaaaa!! Said in voice similar to The Kurgan in Highlander
> 
> Not really into big boys you handsome brute, but will enjoy the fish and chips and might add a jumbo sausage and a pie or three as well


yeah just a snack sounds about right mate hahaha


----------



## Mingster

Great performance from my lads band at the gig last night.

It was held at a music workshop group called 'The Den' where youngsters are encouraged to get together and make music. It was The Dens 5th anniversary celebration yesterday and they had invited some of their success stories back to put on a show. The stage was a little small but a great show nonetheless....


----------



## Mingster

Unfortunately there was a bit of an incident later which meant that I didn't get my fish and chips:censored: and a late night was had by all:no:

Woke up this morning feeling like a bag of spanners so the Leg workout didn't go well....

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squat.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x160kg.

And done. Was intending to go for 190kg for my last set of squats but felt drained and not at all well. Thought about it for some time, but decided to call it a day. Best to put it down to one of those days rather than risk an injury. Will be having my cheat food today after missing out yesterday and will start afresh training wise in the coming week.


----------



## Greshie

Trust the incident resolved itself satisfactorily.....


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Unfortunately there was a bit of an incident later which meant that I didn't get my fish and chips:censored: and a late night was had by all:no:
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling like a bag of spanners so the Leg workout didn't go well....
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squat.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x160kg.
> 
> And done. Was intending to go for 190kg for my last set of squats but felt drained and not at all well. Thought about it for some time, but decided to call it a day. Best to put it down to one of those days rather than risk an injury. Will be having my cheat food today after missing out yesterday and will start afresh training wise in the coming week.


Next time Ming ...................Next Time ...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Trust the incident resolved itself satisfactorily.....


As well as these things ever do Gresh.

Another small scar on my soul to carry with me throughout eternity....



Replicator said:


> Next time Ming ...................Next Time ...


Yes, mate. Without a doubt. Regroup and come back stronger. It's the only way....


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> A grey, mournful day in North Durham today, with a fitful sun mostly hidden by a dense blanket of unforgiving fog, an unrelenting drizzle clearing the skies of birds and the streets of all but the hardiest shopper....
> 
> But forget all that, my friends, for I take you to My House of Pain for a back workout of awesome dimension....Witness.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x130kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x10x225kg.
> 
> Power Shrugs.
> 
> 1x10x200kg. 1x15x170kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight+10kg. 1x10x bodyweight.
> 
> EZ Curl.
> 
> 1x8x65kg.
> 
> Although my back felt fine pre workout it soon became apparent that it wasn't 100%. No major worry, but I trained slightly within myself today, leaving out the Low Rows and adding one set of Curls just to make sure I could still do them
> 
> Added 5kg on the 10 rep Pulls, yet these felt very heavy today. Despite the rain the temperature must be quite high as I was sweating buckets from the off, and lungfulls of air were at a premium throughout.
> 
> Fancied a go at Power Shrugs and quite enjoyed them but will have to practice these a little I feel. An interesting little exercise that certainly give you something to think about, especially immediately following the Rack Pulls. It's not often I find a new exercise to try and, although, not totally new to me, these came very close.
> 
> Diet has been ok today. I have eaten plenty, but need to get some fish and beef cooked up later, as the fridge is looking a little bare


Now your just showing off with your Shakespeare esq lyrics:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Things much more settled now after the upheavals of the weekend.

Will be starting my cruise one week today and, from tomorrow, I will be starting a new, cleaner diet to go with it. I have let the diet go a little over the last week or so, and have eaten some right crap over the weekend just gone. I'm fully intending to have my fish and chips that I missed on Saturday today, so the diet will start from tomorrow. I won't be training today as we have a lot on, so will use today as a transitional day and to get my head fully cleared for the period to come.

On my cruise I intend to up my protein levels a little more, drop some carbs and keep fats fairly constant. I'll work out the macros at some point this week, but I know what the diet will be and, like my training, it won't be changing a great deal from the usual one. I'll just tinker with the totals a little.

To help my cut, I'll be running a little Pro Hormone course for 5 weeks of the cruise. This will consist of 90mg of Trenavol V and 105mg of Pro Mag every day for 35 days. A little experiment on my part, and it will keep me motivated training and diet wise.

All being well, I'll cruise a little longer following this then start a new cycle at the end of September.


----------



## Guest

Sounding good pal. Looks like we are all going on a bit of a cut. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Sounding good pal. Looks like we are all going on a bit of a cut. :thumb:


Yes, mate. We know that it needs to be done

I managed to get 75% of the way there recently so shouldn't be too bad building on that.....I hope lol.

I have more blood tests and hospital visits late August and early September so once they are out of the way I should have all winter clear to bulk if I feel the need


----------



## Replicator

Must admit Im a bit surprised  at the prohormes addition especially when cruising... What can these do for you that the cruise will blow out of the water so to speak ....seems a waste of money. NO ?Especilly when prohormes are overrated and over priced ,

OMO


----------



## mikemull

Am I the only 1 who is racking there brain about the Saturday night incident and wondering if the perpetrator died? :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Must admit Im a bit surprised  at the prohormes addition especially when cruising... What can these do for you that the cruise will blow out of the water so to speak ....seems a waste of money. NO ?Especilly when prohormes are overrated and over priced ,
> 
> OMO


They will be in and out of my system before the blood test and, as I will not be on any aas they are, in effect, my cruise.

I hope you're joking when you say that they are a waste of money and not effective Rep? They work just as well as aas in their own way. You should try them. Much better results that many aas orals, little or no water retention, and are actually designed for short term cycles unlike aas which are only used short term due to a lack of knowledge and general scare-mongering amongst the aas community.


----------



## Replicator

No your not LOL ..Im sure in time he will let us know :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> They will be in and out of my system before the blood test and, as I will not be on any aas they are, in effect, my cruise.
> 
> I hope you're joking when you say that they are a waste of money and not effective Rep? They work just as well as aas in their own way. You should try them. Much better results that many aas orals, little or no water retention, and are actually designed for short term cycles unlike aas which are only used short term due to a lack of knowledge and general scare-mongering amongst the aas community.


I dont do AAS orals ..too hard on the liver in most part . I will take your word for it tho..I think with being on a few boards over the years and with reading time and time again that prohormes are bunk basically and due to the price of them you can get gear which is 100 times better and cheaper , why get pros when you are better with actual hormones.


----------



## Ash1981

Replicator said:


> No your not LOL ..Im sure in time he will let us know :whistling:


Let's hope so.

He mutated(get it?) someone in the mosh pit


----------



## Mingster

I've done both, mate. And whilst I am not a fan of orals either - they don't affect my liver at all as numerous tests have proved, even following 12 and 16 week cycles - I find that a 'clean' cycle of sdrol will give the same results as a similar cycle of dbol only without the water retention or the oestrogen issues. A lot of the comments you read on forums are old hat churned out by people who are not amenable to any sort of change. PH are steroids, the name means nothing.

5 weeks on Trenavol costs a fiver a week - not expensive in comparison either really


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I've done both, mate. And whilst I am not a fan of orals either - they don't affect my liver at all as numerous tests have proved, even following 12 and 16 week cycles - I find that a 'clean' cycle of sdrol will give the same results as a similar cycle of dbol only without the water retention or the oestrogen issues. A lot of the comments you read on forums are old hat churned out by people who are not amenable to any sort of change. PH are steroids, the name means nothing.
> 
> 5 weeks on Trenavol costs a fiver a week - not expensive in comparison either really


Okay dokey :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Well, I'm just not destined to get these fish and chips. Been out with the missus for a couple of hours and called into the chippy on the way home only to find it shut as the owners have gone away for the week. Selfish [email protected] i Will not be denied however, and as soon as I've done my cardio and core work I'll be off out to find an open chippy if it's the last bloody thing I do:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well, I'm just not destined to get these fish and chips. Been out with the missus for a couple of hours and called into the chippy on the way home only to find it shut as the owners have gone away for the week. Selfish [email protected] i Will not be denied however, and as soon as I've done my cardio and core work I'll be off out to find an open chippy if it's the last bloody thing I do:laugh:


LOL , I can idetify with this hunders ..............it becomes a fvckin Mission eh :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Prohormones as they stand are a waste of money BUT 90% of the "prohormones" that are for sale now are actual active steroids and not ph's, they just havent been illegal or approved for medical use and the sale of them are just basically an exploitation of a legal loophole similar to mcat in the reccy drug world before it was banned!

As for price, u can buy m1t (very strong) for about £15 for about 6 weeks worth lol

If I were to use orals again I got on very well with sd moreso than dbol!


----------



## Mingster

Right. Was looking at my bulking diet and the macros appear a little higher than I thought.

Meal One:

100g Protein Shake 100/7/8

Meal Two:

4 eggs

3 Weetabix 31/42/23

Meal Three:

300g Lean Beef

125g Basmati Rice 65/40/35

Meal Four:

Banana

Pro50 Bar 50/40/7

Meal Five:

100g Protein Shake

60g Maltodextrin 100/67/8

Meal Six:

300 Salmon

125g Basmati Rice 60/40/40

Meal Seven:

100g Protein Shake 100/7/8

Two Pints 1% Milk 38/55/10

544/297/139

Calories around the 4600 mark.

Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fatstuff

Roughly 4600cals (at a guesstimate) lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol didn't notice bottom of urs


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Lol didn't notice bottom of urs


Nice to have a confirmation mate.

I'll have to reduce the shakes and drop the milk/malto for my cut I reckon lol....


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't have any shakes while dieting, maybe one or 2 if I haven't hit my requirements. I prefer food fullness! Although I'm guessing u cut on a lot more cals than me u big lump


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> I don't have any shakes while dieting, maybe one or 2 if I haven't hit my requirements. I prefer food fullness! Although I'm guessing u cut on a lot more cals than me u big lump


The above would be a relatively easy to manage diet for me, without having to force food down as most do on a bulk. I would have to lose 600 calories to cut - and do a bit cardio - but I struggle to function on under 200 cals of carbs so would have to keep these around the 200 mark regardless. The milk and malto make up the majority of carbs tbf


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> Right. Was looking at my bulking diet and the macros appear a little higher than I thought.
> 
> Meal One:
> 
> 100g Protein Shake 100/7/8
> 
> Meal Two:
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> 3 Weetabix 31/42/23
> 
> Meal Three:
> 
> 300g Lean Beef
> 
> 125g Basmati Rice 65/40/35
> 
> Meal Four:
> 
> Banana
> 
> Pro50 Bar 50/40/7
> 
> Meal Five:
> 
> 100g Protein Shake
> 
> 60g Maltodextrin 100/67/8
> 
> Meal Six:
> 
> 300 Salmon
> 
> 125g Basmati Rice 60/40/40
> 
> Meal Seven:
> 
> 100g Protein Shake 100/7/8
> 
> Two Pints 1% Milk 38/55/10
> 
> 544/297/139
> 
> Calories around the 4600 mark.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.


Looks a really good clean bulk! Why can't I plan a diet so easily lol?!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well, I'm just not destined to get these fish and chips. Been out with the missus for a couple of hours and called into the chippy on the way home only to find it shut as the owners have gone away for the week. Selfish [email protected] i Will not be denied however, and as soon as I've done my cardio and core work I'll be off out to find an open chippy if it's the last bloody thing I do:laugh:


Lmao,you`ll end up in Blackpool at this rate


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> Looks a really good clean bulk! Why can't I plan a diet so easily lol?!


HaHa. I've been doing for a while so practice makes perfect lol.

It is a little shake dependant but, having said that, 3 shakes isn't too excessive and it fits in well with work requirements. When I make up my diets I try to keep them as simple and as practical as possible as we all know how easy it is to fail to keep up with them day in and day out. The rice is just a pack of microwave basmati split between the two meals so the only cooking required is to boil up some eggs, and to have a kilo of beef and salmon (or chicken or mince) cooked up and split into pots at any one time. The chicken and fish I can eat cold, so I tend to have the beef at lunch time when I can heat it up.

It's not a huge amount to eat for what it gives me, is fairly easy to prepare and transport about with me, and I can cut the amount of protein in the shakes and drop the milk and weetabix if I need to reduce calories and carbs. All in all I like the look of it if I do say so myself


----------



## mikemull

I may even steal it lol or at least some of it!


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> I may even steal it lol or at least some of it!


Help yourself


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster said:


> Right. Was looking at my bulking diet and the macros appear a little higher than I thought.
> 
> Meal One:
> 
> 100g Protein Shake 100/7/8
> 
> Meal Two:
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> 3 Weetabix 31/42/23
> 
> Meal Three:
> 
> 300g Lean Beef
> 
> 125g Basmati Rice 65/40/35
> 
> Meal Four:
> 
> Banana
> 
> Pro50 Bar 50/40/7
> 
> Meal Five:
> 
> 100g Protein Shake
> 
> 60g Maltodextrin 100/67/8
> 
> Meal Six:
> 
> 300 Salmon
> 
> 125g Basmati Rice 60/40/40
> 
> Meal Seven:
> 
> 100g Protein Shake 100/7/8
> 
> Two Pints 1% Milk 38/55/10
> 
> 544/297/139
> 
> Calories around the 4600 mark.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.


Loving that Diet Ming. Fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

You eat more than me you big Lump!


----------



## Replicator

Fatstuff said:


> Prohormones as they stand are a waste of money BUT 90% of the "prohormones" that are for sale now are actual active steroids and not ph's, they just havent been illegal or approved for medical use and the sale of them are just basically an exploitation of a legal loophole similar to mcat in the reccy drug world before it was banned!
> 
> As for price, u can buy m1t (very strong) for about £15 for about 6 weeks worth lol
> 
> If I were to use orals again I got on very well with sd moreso than dbol!


Thanks for this , (you too ming) I can certainly admit my info on these is a few years out of date when as they stood were all bunk , but with not reasearching for ages I did not know what you have stated above.

cheers.


----------



## Mingster

Cardio completed, so straight out hunting down an open chip shop!! Located one fairly quickly lol, and have dined on a large helping of fish and chips, two battered sausages, bread and butter and a few pickled onions. Delicious

The diet starts tomorrow


----------



## paul81

hopefully you didnt add salt??? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> hopefully you didnt add salt??? :lol:


A wee bit of Lo Salt mate

As it happens fish and chips is the only meal I'll ever use any sort of salt with. Black pepper is another matter entirely....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

mmm, for what my food lacks in salt, def makes up for in black pepper, i dont think my steak would taste the same without it!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A wee bit of Lo Salt mate
> 
> As it happens fish and chips is the only meal I'll ever use any sort of salt with. Black pepper is another matter entirely....


yup im a black pepper fan tooo aaahhhhhccchhooooooooo


----------



## Tassotti

Such a craving for fish 'n chips now ............ :cursing:


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Such a craving for fish 'n chips now ............ :cursing:


 :lol: .......and what about the battered sausages mg:


----------



## Tassotti

Replicator said:


> :lol: .......and what about the battered sausages mg:


don't !!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Stuck to my diet to the letter up till now

Currently on Meal 4, which is my pre workout nibble. Have done some pretty strenuous DIY this morning, involving a lot of heavy lifting and bending over a lot which has played havoc with my back. When I'd finished I popped some pills, did my physio, and went to bed for a hour or so and it feels a little better now. It's chest and shoulders today so may get away with it. Wouldn't have fancied deads or squats the way I'm feeling....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Stuck to my diet to the letter up till now
> 
> Currently on Meal 4, which is my pre workout nibble. Have done some pretty strenuous DIY this morning, involving a lot of heavy lifting and bending over a lot which has played havoc with my back. When I'd finished I popped some pills, did my physio, and went to bed for a hour or so and it feels a little better now. It's chest and shoulders today so may get away with it. Wouldn't have fancied deads or squats the way I'm feeling....


Is this a 6 week cutting phase again now,sorry if youve already mentioned it somewhere

Have a good un mate,take the energy from them fish n chips or the angryness of chasing all over for them and get it blasted :thumb:


----------



## paul81

Must be nice to have the option of grabbing a siesta in the afternoon!


----------



## Mingster

Not cutting exactly mate, not on 4615 calories a day lol. Am just cutting out all the crap and eating clean for a while. I'm hoping to recomp a little, not lose much weight but bring out the abs a little. I may well adjust the calories slightly as I see how they are affecting me, and the PH cruise should help me lean up a little further

Paul, I'm on my summer holidays


----------



## Replicator

what youve said :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Walked into the gym today and although it has no tongue it seemed as if it spoke to me....

Do with me as you will, it said.

I do not love and I do not hate, I do not wish and I do not wonder, I do not feel and I do not care.

I merely am....

Chest and Shoulders.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+20kg. 1x10x bw+45kg, 1x7x bw+47.5kg.

DB Bench.

1x15x42kg.

DB Flyes.

1x16x32kg. 1x14x32kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

Front Raises.

1x20x10kg.

I was strong today.

I walked into the gym on Sunday and it seemed a place that meant me harm. It felt hostile, angry, uncomfortable. I could taste unhappiness, even a tinge of despair. Today, it was merely a gym, a place where I go to better myself, to test myself. This is why I love the gym, the weights, lifting. It has no feelings or motives. It doesn't mess you about or deceive you. It doesn't give you a sly slap when your back is turned. It is a constant in our lives that are generally filled with anything but. It is a friend that will repay what you give to it, but will never pat you on the back when you don't deserve it, or fill you full of false, undeserved platitudes....

There is no deceit in the gym, as long as you are honest with yourself.


----------



## Tassotti

Really strong dips Minger

I haven't done a dip in years, partly due to weight and mostly due to a wrecked shoulder.

I can imagine that they aren't very good for the shoulders. Seems like a lot of pressure on them ?


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Walked into the gym today and although it has no tongue it seemed as if it spoke to me....
> 
> Do with me as you will, it said.
> 
> I do not love and I do not hate, I do not wish and I do not wonder, I do not feel and I do not care.
> 
> I merely am....


that......moved me mg:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Walked into the gym today and although it has no tongue it seemed as if it spoke to me....
> 
> Do with me as you will, it said.
> 
> I do not love and I do not hate, I do not wish and I do not wonder, I do not feel and I do not care.
> 
> I merely am....
> 
> Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+20kg. 1x10x bw+45kg, 1x7x bw+47.5kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x42kg.
> 
> DB Flyes.
> 
> 1x16x32kg. 1x14x32kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x15kg.
> 
> Front Raises.
> 
> 1x20x10kg.
> 
> I was strong today.
> 
> I walked into the gym on Sunday and it seemed a place that meant me harm. It felt hostile, angry, uncomfortable. I could taste unhappiness, even a tinge of despair. Today, it was merely a gym, a place where I go to better myself, to test myself. This is why I love the gym, the weights, lifting. It has no feelings or motives. It doesn't mess you about or deceive you. It doesn't give you a sly slap when your back is turned. It is a constant in our lives that are generally filled with anything but. It is a friend that will repay what you give to it, but will never pat you on the back when you don't deserve it, or fill you full of false, undeserved platitudes....
> 
> There is no deceit in the gym, as long as you are honest with yourself.


you dont half talk some p1sh at times Ming :lol:


----------



## Greshie

paul81 said:


> that......moved me mg:


Yes Ming has become very lyrical of late , most disconcerting!


----------



## paul81

Replicator said:


> you dont half talk some p1sh at times Ming :lol:


this :lol:

but also... bloody immense dips!


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Really strong dips Minger
> 
> I haven't done a dip in years, partly due to weight and mostly due to a wrecked shoulder.
> 
> I can imagine that they aren't very good for the shoulders. Seems like a lot of pressure on them ?


totally Tass ....not for those with shoulder probs .....


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Really strong dips Minger
> 
> I haven't done a dip in years, partly due to weight and mostly due to a wrecked shoulder.
> 
> I can imagine that they aren't very good for the shoulders. Seems like a lot of pressure on them ?


Well, the idea was to complete 10 reps with 45kg added today, but I flew through that set easily so I upped it again. The 45kg set took that bit out of me so I only got 7 with 47.5kg but I'll be gunning for 10 reps with this next time. My original target was bodyweight plus 40kg so the natural target now is bodyweight plus 50kg.

Yes, they do hit the shoulders and triceps quite hard, although doing them Lee Priest feet forwards fashion does place a lot more emphasis on the chest than normal dips. I don't mind the shoulder and tricep work as I'm not doing any direct pressing as such for my shoulders, and no direct tricep work whatsoever. The dips are, in effect, replacing the bench press in my workouts

It will be interesting to see what I can bench at some point in the future as heavy dips for reps is usually a good indicator of a decent bench for me.


----------



## Tassotti

It's all about bench brah


----------



## Mingster

LOL. I hate benching tbh


----------



## bennyrock

I Fwking loves it!!! Lol


----------



## Guest

Your a beast m8 haha, dips v impressive!

Certainly putting some reps in m8!


----------



## Mingster

bennyrock said:


> I Fwking loves it!!! Lol


Ah, but you need to focus on your squat


----------



## biglbs

The weights are so beautiful....................................................

Cool


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> It's all about bench brah


Bollocks ..its all about trap size


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

just started to use weighted dips in an attempt to get my bench up, however that measly 5k plate is nothing compared to your 45.2k extra

you beast!


----------



## Mingster

Ahem....47.5kg

10 weeks or so ago, when I started this programme, I was using a 5kg plate. Obviously that was training 'within myself' but it shows the value of starting light and getting some momentum built up as you progress. I like the analogy where you can jump further with a run up than you can from a standing start

Also, I am using dips as my main chest exercise and focusing on them when I am at my freshest and, therefore, strongest.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

haha, i wasnt cutting you short ming, my 5k plate, + your 42.5k extra = 47.5k there you go, its not even 9.30 and we have our first maths lesson :whistling:

just had a google for a vid of preist doing his dips, with the feet forward..do you find the shoulders are involved as much? iv done dips leaning forward before, but always with my feet behind me. come friday gonna give em a go like this, btw i tried your rear delt row, i must say im a fan of it, good shout with that one


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Ahem....47.5kg
> 
> 10 weeks or so ago, when I started this programme, I was using a 5kg plate. Obviously that was training 'within myself' but it shows the value of starting light and getting some momentum built up as you progress. *I like the analogy where you can jump further with a run up than you can from a standing start*
> 
> Also, I am using dips as my main chest exercise and focusing on them when I am at my freshest and, therefore, strongest.


so true, i remember when i first started to squat, i managed a set of 5 with 50k, then jumped it to 60k....couldnt even get the next set out, so dropped it, and just started adding 2.5k each week, now im up to 125 for 5 earlier in the year, now concentarting on higer reps im at 90kg for 3x15, amazing what you can do when you learn to walk before you run :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

The chest has a much greater involvement when you hold your feet in the forward position. Most people think they have to lean forward to isolate the chest but this actually emphasises the shoulders more. Holding you legs out to the front actually pushes your elbows out a little thus bringing the chest into play. There is still a fair bit of shoulder involvement, but the chest provides the primary lifting force, especially in the first 2/3 of the lift.

They take a little getting used to, but become second nature quickly enough. Watching the Lee Priest video again I notice that I actually go deeper on the negative phase, beyond the 90 degree angle at the elbows.


----------



## Ash1981

10 weeks to add 42.5kg to an exercise is good going by Anyones standards isnt it


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> 10 weeks to add 42.5kg to an exercise is good going by Anyones standards isnt it


That's true. I hadn't done much dipping for a while so I didn't know what I was capable of when I started. I used to do a lot of heavy dipping years ago, and used it as my second exercise after benching. I must say that I am pleasantly surprised at how much weight I can still use

It is also the only heavy exercise I do for chest. I ordered some 10kg 1 inch plates yesterday so soon I should be able to make my dumbbells up to 60kg shortly.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Walked into the gym today and although it has no tongue it seemed as if it spoke to me....
> 
> Do with me as you will, it said.
> 
> I do not love and I do not hate, I do not wish and I do not wonder, I do not feel and I do not care.
> 
> I merely am....
> 
> Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+20kg. 1x10x bw+45kg, 1x7x bw+47.5kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x42kg.
> 
> DB Flyes.
> 
> 1x16x32kg. 1x14x32kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x15kg.
> 
> Front Raises.
> 
> 1x20x10kg.
> 
> I was strong today.
> 
> I walked into the gym on Sunday and it seemed a place that meant me harm. It felt hostile, angry, uncomfortable. I could taste unhappiness, even a tinge of despair. Today, it was merely a gym, a place where I go to better myself, to test myself. This is why I love the gym, the weights, lifting. It has no feelings or motives. It doesn't mess you about or deceive you. It doesn't give you a sly slap when your back is turned. It is a constant in our lives that are generally filled with anything but. It is a friend that will repay what you give to it, but will never pat you on the back when you don't deserve it, or fill you full of false, undeserved platitudes....
> 
> There is no deceit in the gym, as long as you are honest with yourself.


Wise words `o awesome one` :thumbup1:

New you wouldnt let us down with the workout either pal ,great going :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

ANIMAL !!


----------



## Ash1981

So do you dip 'lee priest' style then?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> So do you dip 'lee priest' style then?


Yes mate.


----------



## Ash1981

Yea i watched that vid last night

I done them that way this morning, got quite a few bodyweight out for the three sets:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Yes, he actually does them more like me in that video lol.

In this video he doesn't dip as deeply....


----------



## Tassotti

But he keeps his legs straight. In the first vid, as the dips go on, they become pretty much normal dips


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> But he keeps his legs straight. In the first vid, as the dips go on, they become pretty much normal dips


I guess. I try to do them as shown in the second video only I go past 90 degrees at the elbow.

Most people I see doing dips have their feet crossed behind them as if they were doing chins.


----------



## paul81

Im a feet crosser, lol!


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> Im a feet crosser, lol!


It's the natural thing to do as it gives us something to push against whilst in the positive phase of the exercise. It does, however, move the emphasis from the chest to the shoulders and triceps imo.

22 minutes completed on the rowing machine today. Having to increase the tempo to 34 strokes a minute now to keep the heart rate where I want it. Did some core stuff to finish off. Diet has been followed again today with meals 6 and 7 yet to come - 300g of beef strips and basmati rice followed by a 100g protein shake.


----------



## DiggyV

I like the lee priest style dips, if I get them right they tear my chest up, but still finding it tough to keep the form all the way through the set, I guess this is strength. REally I should stop when form goes, that way I know that I am hitting what I want to hit.

Hope all is well big man, will be popping back in a bit more regularly now work has calmed down a bit.


----------



## Tassotti

Should imagine it takes a strong core to keep form throughout


----------



## Mingster

Core is the key to must lifts tbh. I'm definitely feeling the benefits of core training every other day on top of the squat and dead work.


----------



## Mingster

Dark thunder clouds gathered over the home gym, and the air was as close and sticky as that fat chick who latches onto you at parties and refuses to be unlatched, secure in the knowledge that, eventually, she will have her wicked way with you later. And I'll tell you what...:no: She's most likely right:lol:

Back today.

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Rack Pulls.

1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x5x230kg.

Power Shrugs.

2x10x200kg.

Chins.

1x10xbw+10kg. 1x9xbw+10kg.

T Bar Rows.

2x10x100kg.

Forearm Curls.

1 set to failure.

Very, very hot today. About halfway through the workout the thunder started to roll and 5 minutes later the heavens opened. The clatter of the deluge was nigh deafening against the gym roof. A kind of surreal experience lifting with that backdrop

Stayed sensible with the Pulls as there is still a slight twinge in my lower back. No aggravation of it today however, and I felt good and quite strong to boot. Decided to do some T bars for a change today. I haven't done these in a long while and, today, I did them the old fashioned way. I stuck one end of a 7 foot Oly bar into one corner of the gym, slapped 100kg on the other end and went for it lol. I really enjoyed doing these - it solves the problem of running out of weight capacity on my pulley system - and I expect to keep them in my workout now for a little while to come.

Hoping that this storm will clear the air in more ways than one. All well Cheers to you all:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

You know how i met my mrs then...


----------



## Greshie

At least you didn't get washed away .....


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Dark thunder clouds gathered over the home gym, and the air was as close and sticky as that fat chick who latches onto you at parties and refuses to be unlatched, secure in the knowledge that, eventually, she will have her wicked way with you later. And I'll tell you what...:no: She's most likely right:lol:
> 
> Back today.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x200kg. 1x5x230kg.
> 
> Power Shrugs.
> 
> 2x10x200kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 1x10xbw+10kg. 1x9xbw+10kg.
> 
> T Bar Rows.
> 
> 2x10x100kg.
> 
> Forearm Curls.
> 
> 1 set to failure.
> 
> Very, very hot today. About halfway through the workout the thunder started to roll and 5 minutes later the heavens opened. The clatter of the deluge was nigh deafening against the gym roof. A kind of surreal experience lifting with that backdrop
> 
> Stayed sensible with the Pulls as there is still a slight twinge in my lower back. No aggravation of it today however, and I felt good and quite strong to boot. Decided to do some T bars for a change today. I haven't done these in a long while and, today, I did them the old fashioned way. I stuck one end of a 7 foot Oly bar into one corner of the gym, slapped 100kg on the other end and went for it lol. I really enjoyed doing these - it solves the problem of running out of weight capacity on my pulley system - and I expect to keep them in my workout now for a little while to come.
> 
> Hoping that this storm will clear the air in more ways than one. All well Cheers to you all:thumbup1:


ahh to reach your rack pulls :thumbup1: one day mingy!

horrible day/evening though, one minute thunder, then followed by ridiculous heat! :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> ahh to reach your rack pulls :thumbup1: one day mingy!
> 
> horrible day/evening though, one minute thunder, then followed by ridiculous heat! :confused1:


Cheers mate. On a bit of a deload at the minute. I did get up to 255kg on the Pulls, but needed a period of consolidation at the moment as I have progressed quite quickly with the weights on a number of exercises, and I want to make sure all the connective tissue has a chance to catch up lol and avoid any injuries.

Trying to avoid any fat gain at the moment as well, and when I'm not eating at full bore the strength always suffers a little:lol:


----------



## paul81

what do you recommend for forearm/grip strength btw?


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> what do you recommend for forearm/grip strength btw?


Static holds worked for me, either from a chinning bar or with a heavy barbell/dumbbells. I don't do a great deal of grip work these days to be honest, although I have a set of Heavy Grips that I do a few reps with after my cardio on occasion


----------



## Replicator

Hi bud , yea its all muggy sore head weather up here to ...............nice work out as usual


----------



## Tassotti

Beautifully Sunny All Day in The Garden of England today


----------



## Mingster

Beautiful, sunny morning in Gods country today. Reckon the storm has indeed cleared the air


----------



## Rob68

Good to hear it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Backs still a bit sore this morning. It's taking a bit of shaking off this time unfortunately. No weights today, but will do the cardio/core stuff this afternoon.

Highlight of the morning will be a trip out to do the food shopping lol. I always enjoy doing this. Down to my last 3 eggs which I will be having for meal 2 shortly. No bread. Need more meat, fish and chicken. Ah, happy days


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Backs still a bit sore this morning. It's taking a bit of shaking off this time unfortunately. No weights today, but will do the cardio/core stuff this afternoon.
> 
> Highlight of the morning will be a trip out to do the food shopping lol. I always enjoy doing this. Down to my last 3 eggs which I will be having for meal 2 shortly. No bread. Need more meat, fish and chicken. Ah, happy days


 :thumb :Got your trailer ready to bring it all home??.....do you sweat like a fat kid in a cake shop when you get to the meat counter....:laugh:

Cos i do....mg:xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Got your trailer ready to bring it all home??.....do you sweat like a fat kid in a cake shop when you get to the meat counter....:laugh:
> 
> Cos i do....mg:xx


I don't sweat....I glow:tt2: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Somethings not happy in your back Minger. Take it easy


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Somethings not happy in your back Minger. Take it easy


Yes mate. It has been very stiff today. The irony is I don't think my training caused this at all. It has been down to the DIY I've been doing since I've had a bit time off work. When I am training I set myself carefully for each lift and my back gets few surprises. When you are doing everyday things you don't set yourself correctly for each move you make and therein lies the problem. This is why people put their backs out picking up a cup or putting their slippers on or suchlike ffs:cursing:

Anyway, my back feels a little better now I've had my session of 22 minutes on the rowing machine, core work and, finally, a bit of grip work with my Heavy Grips. Just using the 150's for these at the minute but doing lots of reps. Will build up slowly over time


----------



## Tassotti

Rower doesn't put the back in a good position either though


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Rower doesn't put the back in a good position either though


True.

I don't feel any pain whatsoever using it though. And I feel more mobile afterwards. It definitely helps my dodgy knees lol.

I'm dropping to bits


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> True.
> 
> I don't feel any pain whatsoever using it though. And I feel more mobile afterwards. It definitely helps my dodgy knees lol.
> 
> I'm dropping to bits


You are falling apart ye olde English mutant:lol:

Incidently how long does it take you to complete one of your thunder storm brewing workouts?

I had to share the squat rack today and i had finshed my 5 sets within 11 minutes, very intense!


----------



## Mingster

Age has it's drawbacks mate:no:

I would say an average workout with weights takes about 40 minutes, maybe 50 minutes for legs as I do more sets.

I don't rush the major compound exercise as I train these powerlifting style for strength. I'll wait as long as it takes between sets - usually the last 2 - to psyche myself up as much as to have a rest. All I'm after with these sets is to increase the weight lifted, I'm not thinking about muscle growth at all.

The support exercises are done as quickly as I can manage with the intensity being all important and increased weights being a bonus.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

tried lee priest style dips! bloody hell..holding your feet forward throughout is a bit of a core workout in itself, loved em! another good call on your part ming! :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

hey ming ...be careful with teh back m8


----------



## Mingster

Morning folks.

Back a little better today. Still very stiff but no sharp or localised pain which is a good sign. I'm off to see the folks today so will give training a miss until tomorrow when, hopefully, it will be better still. I bloody hope so as it is leg day lol.

I've got a new set of lifting straps delivered through the post this morning. The old ones have practically disintegrated and aren't helping on the heavy sets of deads at all. I had an emergency set that somebody had bought me at some point and they proved worse than useless so now have been redeployed as rambo style headbands when I do my strippergram routine:whistling: I made some of that last bit up. Bet you can't guess which bit

Anyway, in my possession now are a bright, shiny pair of Strength Shop Thor Heavy Lifting Straps. Yellow and black like my Thor knee and elbow sleeves and my Thor knee wraps, just to keep everything colour-coordinated and neat And also handy when I do my Wasp strippergram routine....

 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Your deffo not all there pal :no: ...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> Your deffo not all there pal :no: ...... :lol: :lol:





Dave said:


> :lol:


this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Thanks guys

With friends like you lot....:no:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Steady away today. Been to see the folks and took my Dad out in the car for a couple of hours. Ate a nice home cooked dinner of beef, taties, Yorkshires and veg. Had a small cheat today with Honey Nut Cornflakes instead of Weetabix and an Almond Magnum after my dinner Have completed 22 minutes on the rowing machine, done a few stretches and another bunch of reps with the Heavy Grips - I may well move up a level with these next time.

Back feels a bit better. Most of the stiffness seems to have shifted to the left side of my back over the past few hours. Odd. I've never felt it like this before so will continue to take it easy and monitor progress.

Have a good night all. I'll be staying home and eating some more nice food


----------



## Ash1981

Aaah the old wasp strippergram routine...knocks the women bandy

:tongue: :bounce: :001_tt2: :w00t:


----------



## Mingster

Had the youngest grandson stopping at our house last night. Great stuff, but he isn't sleeping well yet so sleep was interrupted several times by crying sounds. Haven't heard that awful sound in many, many years. Daughter told he isn't coming back for another overnighter until he's sleeping through lol.

Back a little better again. Obvious thing would be to give it a few more days rest but I'm going to attempt a leg session later anyway. I'll take it easy and see how things go.

Officially starting my cruise today. First Trenavol and PMag capsules duly taken.


----------



## Mingster

Stepped into the home gym this afternoon to find The Spectre of My Bad Back sitting in my power rack, looking straight at me and smiling.

I looked it back in the eye.

"One day," I said, "you may well bring me down. But today is not that day."

Leg work out.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squat.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x160kg. 1x5x190kg. 

SLDL.

2x12x85kg.

Lunges.

2x20 strides x40kg added.

Calf Raise.

4x20x220kg. Last set to total failure.

Never felt a twinge from my back throughout this session. No doubt I will feel it tomorrow. New comeback PB on the squats. Could probably have managed another rep with the 190kg but thought I'd better play safe. 200kg within my grasp now but need to increase the reps a little.

Went nice and slow on the deads as I thought that they would aggravate my back if anything would but, again, no adverse reaction

The lunges were as hard as ever. Way, way more gruelling than the squats, but they have to be done. No shirking. And as for the calf raises, well you all know what they are like lol. Will need to up the weight on these soon though.

All in all a nice little session. I'm content with that


----------



## Ash1981

Beastly squatting mate

How do you do your lunges? Walking or static?

Glad the backs fine, remember what you said in an earlier post about keep stretching the hamstrings, i have taken heed of this advice :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Beastly squatting mate
> 
> How do you do your lunges? Walking or static?
> 
> Glad the backs fine, remember what you said in an earlier post about keep stretching the hamstrings, i have taken heed of this advice :thumbup1:


Cheers Ash. Getting there

I do lunges both ways. If it's raining I do them static, if it's fine I walk. I walked today.

Yes, it's a good idea. I'll have to remember to take my own advice on this as I don't like stretching lol.


----------



## Tassotti

Film the squats brah


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Film the squats brah


My lads going to do it. It's just a question of getting him there on leg day.

I might have a go myself next session....


----------



## Tassotti

You got video on your phone ?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> You got video on your phone ?


I have mate, but I have all sorts of bother getting pics off my phone lol. I have a camera that does video as well.

Will I need to join YouTube or whatever?


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> I have mate, but I have all sorts of bother getting pics off my phone lol. I have a camera that does video as well.
> 
> Will I need to join YouTube or whatever?


More than likely m8 yes, you dont seem the facebook sort haha

Easy enough to join up and upload tho m8


----------



## Mingster

If the missus isn't out I'll get her to film me next leg day


----------



## Tassotti

Doesn't have to be squats. Some bad-ass power shrugs or rack pulls would be coolio


----------



## Guest

Dont let him off that easy Tass, we want 'Ming the Merciless, The Iron and Thunder Series" :lol:


----------



## Mingster

OK. Will do my best lol. Quite fancy trying this actually. Missus is on night shift next week so might struggle until the week after but I'll get something sorted never fear


----------



## Ash1981

Dave said:


> Dont let him off that easy Tass, we want 'Ming the Merciless, The Iron and Thunder Series" :lol:


Ha class

And you could just upload the vid to your hard drive then attach it on to your next leg workout post


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Dont let him off that easy Tass, we want 'Ming the Merciless, The Iron and Thunder Series" :lol:


HaHa. You might be creating a monster here guys

Once I get the hang of this video lark I might be tempted to put on a show, modest, quiet, unassuming mutant that I am:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:Lookin forward to your first video release....is that with the gold speedos or no??:lol:xx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Lookin forward to your first video release....is that with the gold speedos or no??:lol:xx


Never will be too soon as far as the speedo's are concerned:cursing:

I'd rather wear slippers, and that ain't happening neither:lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Never will be too soon as far as the speedo's are concerned:cursing:
> 
> I'd rather wear slippers, and that ain't happening neither:lol: :lol:


:whistling:Awww and there was me looking forward to seeing the merciless in his 'baffies' :laugh: xx


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> HaHa. You might be creating a monster here guys
> 
> Once I get the hang of this video lark I might be tempted to put on a show, modest, quiet, unassuming mutant that I am:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:





Mingster said:


> Never will be too soon as far as the speedo's are concerned:cursing:
> 
> I'd rather wear slippers, and that ain't happening neither:lol: :lol:


looking forward to this vid Ming 

I finnaly gave in to the wife and have now had slippers for coming up 2 years (since age 55) but they had to be they mockosassins or whatever ye call them, not yer normal granda slippers


----------



## mikemull

Tbf I'm only 29 and have been getting about in slippers for ages! I'm all for comfort me!


----------



## Mingster

A like for honesty Mike but no....No:no:

A bus pass is one thing but slippers are a step too far in my book


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> looking forward to this vid Ming
> 
> I finnaly gave in to the wife and have now had slippers for coming up 2 years (since age 55) but they had to be they mockosassins or whatever ye call them, not yer normal granda slippers


I've bought some nice slippers from Next, they are very stylish 

Mind you in winter I have to have furry lined moccasins as my feet can get very cold...


----------



## Dsahna

Mingster said:


> A like for honesty Mike but no....No:no:
> 
> A bus pass is one thing but slippers are a step too far in my book


Take it you're not a pink t-shirt kinda guy either ming


----------



## Mingster

Dsahna said:


> Take it you're not a pink t-shirt kinda guy either ming


HaHa. No pink in my wardrobe mate. Or aqua or anything pastel:lol:

I do have some chain mail though:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Chainmail:lol:

White,black or blue for me,mind I do have a couple of red tee's but they are a bold masculine shade of red:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Dsahna said:


> Chainmail:lol:
> 
> White,black or blue for me,mind I do have a couple of red tee's but they are a bold masculine shade of red:whistling:


I like black or grey lol. I would like a manly red t shirt but the missus says red makes me too aggressive:innocent:


----------



## Mingster

Non weights day today but, instead of cardio, I threw in a few cheeky sets of Hammer Curls up to 30kg db's, and some forearm work with the rolling pin and length of rope.

I don't think any of the compounds hit the brachialis, and you can never have forearms that are too big

Back to work today and have felt very tired indeed. Have eaten very well but need to get some food down me sharpish. The missus has knocked me up some beef and some fish, and she has also made a batch of delicious peanut butter cookies. Mmmmm. Not quite sure where I can fit these into the diet but I'll find somewhere. Will get her to stick some protein powder into the next lot and maybe I can replace the protein bar pre workout snack with a couple


----------



## paul81

i need to get into fish more, at the mo all i have is bloody tinned tuna :lol:

get some decent recipes from the missis mingy, then post them up! :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey mingster how is the training dude?!


----------



## Mingster

All well guys

I don't each much recipe stuff tbh. Beef, fish, turkey and chicken with rice and potato's are my staple, together with a few eggs.

Once we get this peanut butter cookie recipe refined a little I will definitely post it up though....


----------



## Replicator

Awe right MING


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> HaHa. No pink in my wardrobe mate. Or aqua or anything pastel:lol:
> 
> I do have some chain mail though:whistling:


:laugh: Now gold budgie smugglers with chain mail....what a look....:no: :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Now gold budgie smugglers with chain mail....what a look....:no: :whistling:


Or even gold chain mail budgie smugglers :lol: :w00t:


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Or even gold chain mail budgie smugglers :lol: :w00t:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Greshie......pmsl...im a picture girl and now i got an image i cant quite shake......xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Greshie......pmsl...im a picture girl and now i got an image i cant quite shake......xx


 :lol: :lol: the thought is rather erm dazzling isn't it :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

bwahahahahaha you pair are nuts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Or even gold chain mail budgie smugglers :lol: :w00t:





Enjoy1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: good one Greshie......pmsl...im a picture girl and now i got an image i cant quite shake......xx





Greshie said:


> :lol: :lol: the thought is rather erm dazzling isn't it :laugh:





Replicator said:


> bwahahahahaha you pair are nuts :lol: :lol: :lol:


You've got the right of it Rep. These two are a little worrying:no:

Everybody knows that my budgie smugglers are woven from the hair of virgins:whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Everybody knows that my budgie smugglers are woven from the hair of virgins:whistling:


you poetic [email protected] :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You've got the right of it Rep. These two are a little worrying:no:
> 
> *Everybody knows that my budgie smugglers are woven from the hair of virgins* :whistling:


.. and you think we are a little worrying ?? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Aaaah!! It takes all sorts. You wear your polyester y fronts guys (and gals) and I'll stick with my super comfy virgin hair boxers Mwahahahahaaahahahahahahahahaaaaa:devil2:

They are also super cool to wear during cardio as I'm sure any watchers to my 22 minutes on the rowing machine tonight would gladly verify. I followed this up with some core work which ended with a nasty cramp in my lower abs from the barbell sit ups.

Diet nailed again today, though will probably need to readjust the calories in a week or so. Chest and Shoulders planned for tomorrow


----------



## retro-mental

Nothing to do = bored

reading last 10 ages of mings journal = not bored anymore !!


----------



## Mingster

In from work, a quick nap as I've been sleeping badly, then into the gym for a Chest and Shoulders session.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bw. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+30kg. 1x10x bw+50kg. 1x8x bw+50kg. Fanfare:beer: 

DB Bench.

1x45kg to failure 11 reps.

DB Flye.

2x12x32kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

And done.

Finally cracked the 50kg added on the dips. Spent a few minutes psyching myself up then, when I went for it, it turned out to be a bit of an anti-climax. I managed the 10 reps relatively easily. Then, when lowering myself after the 10th rep a 10kg plate fell out of my belt and nigh on crushed my foot lol. Fortunately it takes more than iron to crush my foot so I survived to add another set of 8 with 50kg to finish off.

Now I've got more 10kg standard plates I upped the DB Press slightly and kept the Flyes where I'm comfortable.

Picked up the 15kg plates instead of the 20's by mistake for the Rear Laterals but no great drama there. Very hot and very close and probably lost a good bit of fluid during the workout. But all good, weights still climbing on my main lifts despite the deload and more and more definition peeking out as the weeks go by. I will be training more along the lines of 2 on/2 off due to work commitments over the next two weeks or so and may end up having to tailor my workouts accordingly.

A nice plate of lamb cutlets coming up soon for me and another early night no doubt


----------



## retro-mental

QUOTE=Mingster;3264598]In from work, a quick nap as I've been sleeping badly, then into the gym for a Chest and Shoulders session.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

*1x10x bw. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+30kg. 1x10x bw+50kg. 1x8x bw+50kg. Fanfare:beer:*  DB Bench.






1x45kg to failure 11 reps.

DB Flye.

2x12x32kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

And done.

Finally cracked the 50kg added on the dips. Spent a few minutes psyching myself up then, when I went for it, it turned out to be a bit of an anti-climax. I managed the 10 reps relatively easily. Then, when lowering myself after the 10th rep a 10kg plate fell out of my belt and nigh on crushed my foot lol. Fortunately it takes more than iron to crush my foot so I survived to add another set of 8 with 50kg to finish off.

Now I've got more 10kg standard plates I upped the DB Press slightly and kept the Flyes were I'm comfortable.

Picked up the 15kg plates instead of the 20's by mistake for the Rear Laterals but no great drama there. Very hot and very close and probably lost a good bit of fluid during the workout. Bur all good, weights still climbing on my main lifts despite the deload and more and more definition peeking out as the weeks go by. I will be training more along the lines of 2 on/2 off due to work commitments over the next two weeks or so and may end up having to tailor my workouts accordingly.

A nice plate of lamb cutlets coming up soon for me and another early night no doubt


----------



## Mingster

Forgot to mention that I dropped the Rear Delt Rows for the second session in a row. They can aggravate my back and, although my back is much better today, it's still at only 80% of normal standard and I thought it best to do nothing that may slow my recovery....

....Especially since I'll be training Back tomorrow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> In from work, a quick nap as I've been sleeping badly, then into the gym for a Chest and Shoulders session.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bw. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+30kg. 1x10x bw+50kg. *1x8x bw+50kg. Fanfare:beer:*
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x45kg to failure 11 reps.
> 
> DB Flye.
> 
> 2x12x32kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x15kg.
> 
> And done.
> 
> Finally cracked the 50kg added on the dips. Spent a few minutes psyching myself up then, when I went for it, it turned out to be a bit of an anti-climax. I managed the 10 reps relatively easily. Then, when lowering myself after the 10th rep a 10kg plate fell out of my belt and nigh on crushed my foot lol. Fortunately it takes more than iron to crush my foot so I survived to add another set of 8 with 50kg to finish off.
> 
> Now I've got more 10kg standard plates I upped the DB Press slightly and kept the Flyes were I'm comfortable.
> 
> Picked up the 15kg plates instead of the 20's by mistake for the Rear Laterals but no great drama there. Very hot and very close and probably lost a good bit of fluid during the workout. Bur all good, weights still climbing on my main lifts despite the deload and more and more definition peeking out as the weeks go by. I will be training more along the lines of 2 on/2 off due to work commitments over the next two weeks or so and may end up having to tailor my workouts accordingly.
> 
> A nice plate of lamb cutlets coming up soon for me and another early night no doubt


 :clap:


----------



## Replicator

nice ming


----------



## mikemull

Great session mate, 50kg dips is some feat!


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys.

The first day the missus will be available to video me should be next Tuesday and, if all goes to plan, next Tuesday should be my next Chest and Shoulders session. Hopefully I'll get a dips video to show you, and maybe a Rear Delt Row one too, if my back is ok

If I can get the bloody thing uploaded of course


----------



## Tassotti

That Ming Row for you is surely a 'Me Row'


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> The first day the missus will be available to video me should be next Tuesday and, if all goes to plan, next Tuesday should be my next Chest and Shoulders session. Hopefully I'll get a dips video to show you, and maybe a Rear Delt Row one too, if my back is ok
> 
> If I can get the bloody thing uploaded of course


aweee ming ....LEGS a 20 reps one


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> aweee ming ....LEG a 20 reps one


Oi you

Where's that journal of yours?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Oi you
> 
> Where's that journal of yours?


starts on Monday ...with LEGS !!!!!!!!! mg:


----------



## Rob68

Great going on the dips,whats the weight with your body weight + the 50kg ?

Next milestone 200kg squat sure it will be pretty soon to :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great going on the dips,whats the weight with your body weight + the 50kg ?
> 
> Next milestone 200kg squat sure it will be pretty soon to :thumbup1:


Around the 160kg mark mate.

I'll be going for it the next time I feel strong on a leg day


----------



## Mingster

Crap session in the House of Pain today.

Felt lousy all day and have been running to the toilet on a regular basis with an upset stomach. Couple this with the oppressive heat and humidity and the signs were not good.

Back.

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x20x55kg.

Deads.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

1x10x65kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.

EZ Curls.

1x8x55kg. 1x8x65kg.

And called it a day.

Decided to do Deads from the floor today for some obscure reason. Was going well until I attempted 200kg, felt a twinge in my back, so stopped without making a real attempt at a single rep. Wise decision I think. Did some other bits and pieces to try to get myself into the groove but to no avail. Never mind. There will be days like this and the bad guts do not make for enthusiastic lifting. I have a busy schedule at work coming up and would have liked to have gotten this session safely stashed away in the bank but it was not to be. Will do my best to come back stronger next time


----------



## Tassotti

Got the runs ?

Go for full deads rather than rack pulls

Test those limits


----------



## Mingster

Yes. It wasn't the best move:no:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Crap session in the House of Pain today.
> 
> Felt lousy all day and have been running to the toilet on a regular basis with an upset stomach. Couple this with the oppressive heat and humidity and the signs were not good.
> 
> Back.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Deads.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 1x10x65kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.
> 
> EZ Curls.
> 
> 1x8x55kg. 1x8x65kg.
> 
> And called it a day.
> 
> Decided to do Deads from the floor today for some obscure reason. Was going well until I attempted 200kg, felt a twinge in my back, so stopped without making a real attempt at a single rep. Wise decision I think. Did some other bits and pieces to try to get myself into the groove but to no avail. Never mind. There will be days like this and the bad guts do not make for enthusiastic lifting. I have a busy schedule at work coming up and would have liked to have gotten this session safely stashed away in the bank but it was not to be. Will do my best to come back stronger next time


Then shame on you my friend ..........your wisdomous age and veteran ship should have told you not today :nono:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Then shame on you my friend ..........your wisdomous age and veteran ship should have told you not today :nono:


Normally that would be the case Rep, but I won't be training again until Sunday at the earliest so it would have meant 4 days without a session.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Normally that would be the case Rep, but I won't be training again until Sunday at the earliest so it would have meant 4 days without a session.


nowt wrong with rest when not well ming :thumbup1: ..................films on Sunday


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> nowt wrong with rest when not well ming :thumbup1: ..................films on Sunday


Not until Tuesday mate. Missus is at work Sunday


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good to see your still training Ming, and going strong, knew you wouldn't let me down!

What you doing sunday, upper body


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to see your still training Ming, and going strong, knew you wouldn't let me down!
> 
> What you doing sunday, upper body


Legs on Sunday Matt


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Crap session in the House of Pain today.
> 
> Felt lousy all day and have been running to the toilet on a regular basis with an upset stomach. Couple this with the oppressive heat and humidity and the signs were not good.
> 
> Back.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3x20x55kg.
> 
> Deads.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 1x10x65kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.
> 
> EZ Curls.
> 
> 1x8x55kg. 1x8x65kg.
> 
> And called it a day.
> 
> Decided to do Deads from the floor today for some obscure reason. Was going well until I attempted 200kg, felt a twinge in my back, so stopped without making a real attempt at a single rep. Wise decision I think. Did some other bits and pieces to try to get myself into the groove but to no avail. Never mind. There will be days like this and the bad guts do not make for enthusiastic lifting. I have a busy schedule at work coming up and would have liked to have gotten this session safely stashed away in the bank but it was not to be. Will do my best to come back stronger next time


Wasnt expecting that and think thats the first time ive read youve not had at least a little bit of an effective workout,gutted for you mate,hope you feel better soon enough and no doubt come next workout this will be put behind you,chin up bud :thumbup1:



Replicator said:


> Then shame on you my friend ..........your wisdomous age and veteran ship should have told you not today :nono:


What he said ^^^^...... <<<< (sure ive heard that somewhere before Rep :whistling: ) lol


----------



## Replicator

Rob68 said:


> What he said ^^^^...... <<<< (sure ive heard that somewhere before Rep :whistling: ) lol


There's a fair chance


----------



## Mingster

Well fed up at the minute lol....

Sh1t weather, sh1t work, sh1t upset stomach, sh1t mood There, I feel a bit better for that. I haven't even got the missus to moan too as she's on night shift this week.

I have managed to get a quick after work session in tonight despite it all. 22 minutes on the rowing machine at a new personal best tempo followed by a core session. Despite it all, and the fact that I'm eating at least 4500 calories every day, I am leaning up and the six pack is starting to peek out more and more each day Apart from work, and the aforementioned cardio sessions, I am planning on resting up, getting rid of the lingering stomach upset, and being reasonably refreshed in time to fairly hammer the squats on Sunday after work.

I need to sort out some electricity for the gym. A fan would be nice when the weathers like this and a bit of music wouldn't hurt


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well fed up at the minute lol....
> 
> Sh1t weather, sh1t work, sh1t upset stomach, sh1t mood There, I feel a bit better for that. I haven't even got the missus to moan too as she's on night shift this week.
> 
> I have managed to get a quick after work session in tonight despite it all. 22 minutes on the rowing machine at a new personal best tempo followed by a core session. Despite it all, and the fact that I'm eating at least 4500 calories every day, I am leaning up and the six pack is starting to peek out more and more each day Apart from work, and the aforementioned cardio sessions, I am planning on resting up, getting rid of the lingering stomach upset, and being reasonably refreshed in time to fairly hammer the squats on Sunday after work.
> 
> I need to sort out some electricity for the gym. A fan would be nice when the weathers like this and a bit of music wouldn't hurt


That another thing I like about training at home .......its always MY music thats playing and I get the fan all to myself :thumb:


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> Well fed up at the minute lol....
> 
> Sh1t weather, sh1t work, sh1t upset stomach, sh1t mood There, I feel a bit better for that. I haven't even got the missus to moan too as she's on night shift this week.
> 
> I have managed to get a quick after work session in tonight despite it all. 22 minutes on the rowing machine at a new personal best tempo followed by a core session. Despite it all, and the fact that I'm eating at least 4500 calories every day, I am leaning up and the six pack is starting to peek out more and more each day Apart from work, and the aforementioned cardio sessions, I am planning on resting up, getting rid of the lingering stomach upset, and being reasonably refreshed in time to fairly hammer the squats on Sunday after work.
> 
> I need to sort out some electricity for the gym. A fan would be nice when the weathers like this and a bit of music wouldn't hurt


Is it in your garage? No extension lead to feed it in? I've got a little docking station I plug my iPod or iPhone into. I love some proper scally tactic dance tunes to train to what's your training music Ming?


----------



## Rob68

Scared to come in here in case your still growling at people pal, Hope you didnt kick the dog or owt last night as the missus wasnt around to moan at :lol:

You feeling any better ?


----------



## retro-mental

I would think a man like you could rig up a fan and steroe powered by your rower or squatting !!

Picked myself up an 18 inch floor fan that sounds like a spitefire ! It helps when working out but i find the humidity stops me even wanting to workout, Its the hour before a workout i need to sort out !!

Hope the back twinge was just that, a Twinge !!

Sometimes i think if my back twinged like it does sometimes before i had a bad back would i worry, NO ! i would prob just stretch it out and carry on and sometimes my back aches but like its supposed to after you have done back but i panic i have done something ! Not for one minute saying you should carry on through a twinge but you know what i mean !


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. I'm feeling ok but very tired from a long shift at work.

The back has nothing to do with training Retro. I aggravated it knocking a wall down and putting in a door frame and door. Lots of bending over and crouching down just seems to compress my spine something rotten. It's more a stabbing sort of pain, a kind of sacroiliac joint type of thing. The physio I do releases the pressure but the more severe the pain the longer it takes and I haven't had much opportunity to rest up much I'm afraid. I'm getting there though. No worries


----------



## Mingster

Tired I may be but I've managed to knock out another 22 minutes on the rowing machine and followed that with a nice little core workout. I will have the strongest core on the planet Believe me, a bad back encourages you to strengthen the surrounding areas as much as is possible.

Although I would postpone a weights session due to tiredness I try never to do the same with a cardio or core session. To me weights, although there is a massive mental element, are more of a physical thing. Cardio, on the other hand, is a mental thing. If you can be mentally strong, tiredness shouldn't stop you doing cardio. You can overcome the tiredness and complete the cardio on sheer willpower alone, in a way similar to that used by a marathon runner to break through 'the wall' and keep going.

As for the core session....I have done core work of some sort every day for 4 years now, ever since my back injury, so doing something has become second nature

I'm owed a cheat meal tonight but I honestly don't fancy one. I'll carry it over until tomorrow I think lol, and see how I feel then.


----------



## Mingster

In from work and into the gym for a Legs session....

Warm up.

Leg Press.

2x20x180kg.

Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 1x2x200kg.

SLDL.

2x12x85kg.

Lunges.

2x20 strides with 40kg added.

Calf Raises.

4x20x220kg.

Cracked the 200kg Funnily enough I was a little disappointed to only get 2 reps, although I could probably have squeezed out another if I'd really pushed it. Having said that I was still feeling less than 100% and not particularly strong tonight. Also, if someone had told me 3 months ago that I would be squatting on a weekly basis again, let alone doubling up on 200kg I'd have shook my head sadly and thought that they were on hallucinogenics lol. So I've got to be pleased. Now to get those reps up

Altogether a very tough session, especially the lunges as usual. Nearly lost the contents of my stomach on a couple of occasions and that's not like me. I'm far too attached to my food to go round wasting it like that

Got to be happy with the session but here's hoping I feel a bit better soon....


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome ! Nuff Said !


----------



## MRSTRONG

squats looking good ming top stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Massive lifting there mate

Respect to you:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys:thumbup1:

Considering I thought I'd never get to squat again I'm over the moon tbh. Not even bothered about the weight shifted really, just to get under the bar and do the movement makes me happy lol. I must be one of the few people who actually look forward to a leg session. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll get my legs back up to a decent size and balance out my upper body a bit. Another couple of inches on the old thighs would be nice. Might take a little longer but I'm not planning on stopping anytime soon


----------



## MRSTRONG

whats your core routine consist of these days ming ?

im lagging massivly at moment to the point i feel like giving up so im trying to get a ritual sorted something like 6min walk (warm up) dynamic stretching possible foam rollering then lifting and finish with core and cool down .


----------



## MRSTRONG

i find jabbing lots of oil into a muscle helps gain an inch or 2 quicker :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> whats your core routine consist of these days ming ?
> 
> im lagging massivly at moment to the point i feel like giving up so im trying to get a ritual sorted something like 6min walk (warm up) dynamic stretching possible foam rollering then lifting and finish with core and cool down .


I don't do a lot in a session mate, but I compensate for this by doing 4 mini sessions a week.

I do a lying leg raise with holds at 4 different elevations on the way down, a strange exercise given to me by a sports physio friend which consists of a combination movement of vacuums, a lower back flattening motion followed by a forward and upward hip rotation, and the barbell sit-up/pinocchio's. Every second session I'm alternating some planks with hamstring stretches.

It only takes 10/15 mins but, as I say, I do it every non weight training day.

I'm jabbing quads lol but not at minute as I've got a blood test in August:innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG

i forgot all about pinocchio's glad i asked .

yeah think i know what you mean with the leg raises .

hmm food for thought .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i forgot all about pinocchio's glad i asked .
> 
> yeah think i know what you mean with the leg raises .
> 
> hmm food for thought .


The pinocchio's are my favourite They really seem to do the business for me and I get regular ab cramps from them. The badly described hip rotations, I do every day as they are a big part of my physio for my bad back.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> The pinocchio's are my favourite They really seem to do the business for me and I get regular ab cramps from them. The badly described hip rotations, I do every day as they are a big part of my physio for my bad back.


pinocchio's = cant cheat cant lie :lol:

i reckon pinocchio's leg raises and the russian twist machine we have will help .

those hip things its lay on yer back raise legs diagonal stop hold and repeat for sets/reps repeat on opposite side then normal raises stopping again at various points then the vaccum part would be to stop at whatever height suck abs into spine pressing the lumbar flat against floor with the hips , is that sounding about right ?


----------



## Fatstuff

WTF r pinocchios?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> WTF r pinocchios?


lay on the bench press station grab the bar hold straight up to ceiling keeping it there throughout and do a sit up 

try them fattie you`ll love them


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> lay on the bench press station grab the bar hold straight up to ceiling keeping it there throughout and do a sit up
> 
> try them fattie you`ll love them


Lol no way, griff is in the process of setting up cameras in the gym!! Don't want no fcukin silly vids of me on here haha


----------



## Mingster

That sounds pretty close to me Ewen

Pinocchio's....


----------



## Fatstuff

Looks quite tough lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Lol no way, griff is in the process of setting up cameras in the gym!! Don't want no fcukin silly vids of me on here haha


he told me only the ones in the showers will be real the rest will be dummies :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Looks quite tough lol


no mate easy as 

do you do them on the floor like in the vid then ming ?

ive always done them on a bench i think the floor is gonna be harder .


----------



## Mingster

On the floor, mate. I've only got a tiny little bench lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> On the floor, mate. I've only got a tiny little bench lol....


do you wedge your feet then ?

ill try them tomorrow night .


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> he told me only the ones in the showers will be real the rest will be dummies :lol:


I don't trust him haha


----------



## strongmanmatt

I don't work my stomach much with sit ups I just expand it by eating loads of ****e junk food LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> I don't work my stomach much with sit ups I just expand it by eating loads of ****e junk food LOL


do you rub carrots on yer head aswell :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> do you wedge your feet then ?
> 
> ill try them tomorrow night .


No mate. I just lie on any spare bit of floor. Just use a broom handle of similar for the bar, especially to start with. I like to do highish reps with these so any sort of substantial weight is a no-no


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> No mate. I just lie on any spare bit of floor. Just use a broom handle of similar for the bar, especially to start with. I like to do highish reps with these so any sort of substantial weight is a no-no


i might start with ez bar as we dont have a broom :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i might start with ez bar as we dont have a broom :lol:


I use a spear shaft:lol:

You have to build up slowly. I couldn't do many to start with....


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ewen what do you do reps on the dead and squat on?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I use a spear shaft:lol:
> 
> You have to build up slowly. I couldn't do many to start with....


yeah i remember starting off with the 20kg bb got 2-3 reps out :lol:

i might ask the gym owner if i can use one of his swords  we have 2 battle axes for the strongman so ill build up to them


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen what do you do reps on the dead and squat on?


errr rubber gym matting mate :whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt

ewen said:


> errr rubbing gym matting mate :whistling:


I mean weight you sarcastic sod LOL,

try rubbing carrots on your head haha


----------



## retro-mental

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen what do you do reps on the dead and squat on?


you should change your name to randommatt ! or rubbermatt !!!


----------



## Replicator

Morning Ming


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Morning Ming


Evening Rep

Long shift at work today. Legs are feeling well mashed following yesterdays session which is good. What isn't so go is I twisted my back at work today and it's extremely painful at the moment. No cardio or core work for me tonight for the first time in a long, long while. I'll do lots of physio and rest up and repeat this again tomorrow as I have a day off work. Back to work on Wednesday though and a bit concerned about this at the minute. Fingers crossed guys....

I'll go to any lengths to get out of doing a video lol.

Oh, ok then. I'll do one anyway even if I can't lift much, just to see if I can make one


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> In from work and into the gym for a Legs session....
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 1x2x200kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 2x12x85kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x20 strides with 40kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 4x20x220kg.
> 
> Cracked the 200kg Funnily enough I was a little disappointed to only get 2 reps, although I could probably have squeezed out another if I'd really pushed it. Having said that I was still feeling less than 100% and not particularly strong tonight. Also, if someone had told me 3 months ago that I would be squatting on a weekly basis again, let alone doubling up on 200kg I'd have shook my head sadly and thought that they were on hallucinogenics lol. So I've got to be pleased. Now to get those reps up
> 
> Altogether a very tough session, especially the lunges as usual. Nearly lost the contents of my stomach on a couple of occasions and that's not like me. I'm far too attached to my food to go round wasting it like that
> 
> Got to be happy with the session but here's hoping I feel a bit better soon....


just caught this well done m8 ...absolutely fantastic ..fair chuffed fur ye


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Evening Rep
> 
> Long shift at work today. Legs are feeling well mashed following yesterdays session which is good. What isn't so go is I twisted my back at work today and it's extremely painful at the moment. No cardio or core work for me tonight for the first time in a long, long while. I'll do lots of physio and rest up and repeat this again tomorrow as I have a day off work. Back to work on Wednesday though and a bit concerned about this at the minute. Fingers crossed guys....
> 
> I'll go to any lengths to get out of doing a video lol.
> 
> Oh, ok then. I'll do one anyway even if I can't lift much, just to see if I can make one


best idea m8 .no point in pushing it ......vid can wait till your ready for it :thumbup1:

journals up by the way


----------



## Mingster

Cheers mate:thumbup1:

Yes, I have talked about easing off a bit but have carried on pushing hard so will have to take a bit of my own advice for a while. My back hasn't really recovered properly from the tweak it got with the DIY whilst on holiday. I tried to train hard throughout my recovery period and now this twist has set me back weeks. We'll see how things go over the next few days but I think my deadlifting and squatting will have to take a - hopefully - short holiday or else I will end up back where I was a few years back. I'm still going to try to keep training, but training a little lighter and smarter for a while

Good news on the journal mate. I'll hunt it out now


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Yes, I have talked about easing off a bit but have carried on pushing hard so will have to take a bit of my own advice for a while. My back hasn't really recovered properly from the tweak it got with the DIY whilst on holiday. I tried to train hard throughout my recovery period and now this twist has set me back weeks. We'll see how things go over the next few days but I think my deadlifting and squatting will have to take a - hopefully - short holiday or else I will end up back where I was a few years back. I'm still going to try to keep training, but training a little lighter and smarter for a while
> 
> Good news on the journal mate. I'll hunt it out now


whats bloody annoying is when these things can happen so easily when not training , I gave maself a nasty twinge once just leaning over quick with a slight twist to pick an empty cup of the floor mg:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> whats bloody annoying is when these things can happen so easily when not training , I gave maself a nasty twinge once just leaning over quick with a slight twist to pick an empty cup of the floor mg:


That will teach you to put your cups away properly in future lol

No, seriously mate, it is annoying when you can lift 200kg with no problems then something trivial screws you up. Feeling quite a bit better today as it happens, though I will still be taking things easier for a while regardless


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> In from work and into the gym for a Legs session....
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x180kg.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 1x2x200kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 2x12x85kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x20 strides with 40kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 4x20x220kg.
> 
> Cracked the 200kg Funnily enough I was a little disappointed to only get 2 reps, although I could probably have squeezed out another if I'd really pushed it. Having said that I was still feeling less than 100% and not particularly strong tonight. Also, if someone had told me 3 months ago that I would be squatting on a weekly basis again, let alone doubling up on 200kg I'd have shook my head sadly and thought that they were on hallucinogenics lol. So I've got to be pleased. Now to get those reps up
> 
> Altogether a very tough session, especially the lunges as usual. Nearly lost the contents of my stomach on a couple of occasions and that's not like me. I'm far too attached to my food to go round wasting it like that
> 
> Got to be happy with the session but here's hoping I feel a bit better soon....


Get in pal,well chuffed for you on hitting the 200kg target :thumb: Gotta laugh at the disappointed to only get 2 reps,thats my trick do something good then kick meself afterwards lol

Now im gutted to hear youve gone and done your back in,what a numpty,hope it aint to much mate,knowing you am sure youll find some way round it if possible :thumbup1:

Am with you on i look forward to leg sessions(no smartass comments either after recent posts in my journal :lol: ) prefer them to benching anyway


----------



## Mingster

A very cautious Chest and Shoulder workout tonight....

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+30kg. 1x8x bw+51.25kg.

DB Bench.

1x15x45kg.

DB Flye.

1x20x32kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

Training carefully and a little within myself due to the bad back tonight. My back is so much better than it was yesterday that I can't really believe it tbh. The fact that it was a Chest and Shoulders session helped of course and I changed things around a little to protect my back. My Back and Leg sessions will have to be changed to a greater extent I would imagine.

A video of the dips has been recorded:beer: lol. The first attempt was a bit of a balls up but the film was in the can at the second attempt. This take two approach affected my workout, hence only getting 8 reps on the dips, but another small pb nonetheless. Take one took a fair bit out of me

I'll have a go at uploading it soon. Wish me luck:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> That will teach you to put your cups away properly in future lol
> 
> No, seriously mate, it is annoying when you can lift 200kg with no problems then something trivial screws you up. Feeling quite a bit better today as it happens, though I will still be taking things easier for a while regardless


Bloody visitors ming ..they cant even use the table huh :cursing:


----------



## Mingster

Right. I've got the video but can't do a bloody thing with it and I'm starting to get mad now:cursing:

Missus has been on to the broadband provider as net has been really slow last couple of days and they have been useless as well. Going to give it another 10 minutes then will have to go to bed as am back to work tomorrow.

This is really annoying.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right. I've got the video but can't do a bloody thing with it and I'm starting to get mad now:cursing:
> 
> Missus has been on to the broadband provider as net has been really slow last couple of days and they have been useless as well. Going to give it another 10 minutes then will have to go to bed as am back to work tomorrow.
> 
> This is really annoying.


so has mine ..Im with BT ..........you ?


----------



## Mingster

Sky, mate. Bloody phone has stopped working too. I'm well p1ssed off. Will have to go to bed now and I haven't even had my supper!!

Eldest lad is calling round to take a look at things tomorrow after work. If he can't sort it I'll be amazed


----------



## Rob68

Nice going with the workout especially the dips pb aswell :thumb:

Sorry for laughing though with the video upload :lol: Step away from all things technical for tonight :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

lets hope we see ming the merciless destroyer of all women and master of bedroom combat :blink: do battle with his mighty sword rather than seeing the dip video


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> lets hope we see ming the merciless destroyer of all women and master of bedroom combat :blink: do battle with his mighty sword rather than seeing the dip video


Not sure if the world is ready for that to be made available to the general public mate

Men and women, the world over, would be humbled by their ineptitude when exposed to my awesomeness in all it's primal magnificence:whistling:

On a side note....Apparently there's nothing wrong with my downloading skills but there is something up with my computer. The eldest lad is popping round later to try and sort the fcuker out:cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Not sure if the world is ready for that to be made available to the general public mate
> 
> Men and women, the world over, would be humbled by their ineptitude when exposed to my awesomeness in all it's primal magnificence:whistling:
> 
> On a side note....Apparently there's nothing wrong with my downloading skills but there is something up with my computer. The eldest lad is popping round later to try and sort the fcuker out:cursing:


best delete a file or 2 then :lol:

so do we get to see the mighty mings dippage face or is it from side?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> best delete a file or 2 then :lol:
> 
> so do we get to see the mighty mings dippage face or is it from side?


HaHa. No mate I need a degree of secrecy lol. The way my dip bars are set up you wouldn't see my face anyhow, but I've got a ski mask just in case :lol: :lol:

I do grunt a fair bit though


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

cant wait to see this vid!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

oh ffs a ski mask :lol: brilliant haha

perhaps re-filming the dips but in warrior attire brandishing sword and shield then proceed to do some dippage :beer:


----------



## Replicator

NO NO NO .................no mask spidey :lol:


----------



## Mingster




----------



## MRSTRONG

top video :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Bloody hell Ming good going fella!  reps.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


>


YESSSS MING!!! you absolute unit, i dont think i could even get up with all that lot hanging off my waist lol

i think you might be my new hero

well done lad:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

LOL. It would have been better but for the fact that take one didn't work so I was a bit knackered for take two:laugh: I might have got a few more reps otherwise.

I was a bit nervous as well as it happens, partly owing to the millions and millions glued to their computer screens and partly as I was half expecting my back to go at any moment


----------



## Greshie

well it didn't show ... and we were all glued to our screens....


----------



## strongmanmatt

****ing hell Ming.

Wonderful video mate, very very very strong, I do dips with bodyweight and I throught I was going well LOL Great Work! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> LOL. It would have been better but for the fact that take one didn't work so I was a bit knackered for take two:laugh: I might have got a few more reps otherwise.
> 
> I was a bit nervous as well as it happens, partly owing to the millions and millions glued to their computer screens and partly as I was half expecting my back to go at any moment


Should of had that boxing ring announcer introducing into your dipping station

:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Did you by any chance go and rob a bank after ???

:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good dipping mate, but a ski mask? really? I won't sleep tonight. I might show it to my kids to make them behave.


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Did you by any chance go and rob a bank after ???
> 
> :lol:


A ski mask is the standard look around my way mate. I'm the hight of fashion


----------



## Fatstuff

Well done Ming, strong and computer savvy lol


----------



## Mingster

My back is feeling so much better today I almost can't believe it. So much so that I took a short break from starring in videos  to do 22 minutes on the rowing machine at a good clip of 35 strokes a minute, followed by some grip/forearm work with the Heavy Grippers.

Well into week 3 of the super clean diet now and it's getting to the point where I'm no longer craving any rubbish foods at all. I will still probably have some sort of cheat at the weekend but otherwise I'm only fancying clean meals Getting leaner all the time but still weighing in excess of 17 stone. Week 2 of the Pro Hormones and all going well.


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Well done Ming, strong and computer savvy lol


One out of two maybe lol.

I was right with my diagnosis of the computer glitch but it needed my eldest lad to show me how to fix the problem


----------



## Tassotti

Tried to rep for the vid but need to spread some lurve aboot


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


>


Wow MIngs a terrorist :lol:

Awsome stuff no question :thumbup1:


----------



## Glassback

**** me Ming great work


----------



## Rob68

:laugh: Its like some underground training video for The S.A.S ... Episode 1 ... Training the Ming way - :lol: ... All your missing is an AK-47 or something strapped to your back ...

Awesome video though :thumb: Definately some strength you got there mate thats for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hmm looks like I'm doing 60kg dips on Monday night


----------



## Rob68

ewen said:


> Hmm looks like I'm doing 60kg dips on Monday night


Gotta get yourself a ski-mask mate ... Can see a trend being set here by Ming


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Hmm looks like I'm doing 60kg dips on Monday night


Strap some of those giant pizzas to your chest mate

Then stuff them down afterwards for post workout carbs.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

how come you keeping your face covered ming ???? great work though bro X repped


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> how come you keeping your face covered ming ???? great work though bro X repped


Er, I don't want to be identified lol.

Partly for my benefit, but mainly for my families, mate. I just don't want people coming up to the kids and saying 'Your fathers saying this or that on the internet'. It just means I can say what I like on here and be honest really


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Er, I don't want to be identified lol.
> 
> Partly for my benefit, but mainly for my families, mate. I just don't want people coming up to the kids and saying 'Your fathers saying this or that on the internet'. It just means I can say what I like on here and be honest really


lol ok ok ask a silly question..... i see what ya mean bro and fair dues... i like to be identified and still say what the fcuk i like lol... fcuk anyone else X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> lol ok ok ask a silly question..... i see what ya mean bro and fair dues... i like to be identified and still say what the fcuk i like lol... fcuk anyone else X


Oh, I totally agree with this mate. I'm just considering the situation of others really. I don't want to do/say something that will cause grief for them in their lives/jobs.

I'll take the mask off if we ever meet up never fear


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Oh, I totally agree with this mate. I'm just considering the situation of others really. I don't want to do/say something that will cause grief for them in their lives/jobs.
> 
> I'll take the mask off if we ever meet up never fear


thanks fcuk for that otherwise im leaving my handbag at home pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Er, I don't want to be identified lol.
> 
> Partly for my benefit, but mainly for my families, mate. I just don't want people coming up to the kids and saying 'Your fathers saying this or that on the internet'. It just means I can say what I like on here and be honest really


Ive just put some photos up and hidden my face but I have another wee problem ..........any police on here will be able to trace my tatoos ..( they take photos of them when you get arrested )...........and any one whom knows me ..now if I was to black them alll out there would be hardly any picture left LOL


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> lol ok ok ask a silly question..... i see what ya mean bro and fair dues... i like to be identified and still say what the fcuk i like lol... fcuk anyone else X


Ive hid my face on the front shot cause im an ugly bastard !!!!


----------



## Mingster

Didn't finish work until late tonight but have managed to squeeze 22 minutes on the rowing machine in, and have just scoffed a 6 egg, cheese, tuna and tomato omelette.

Have to be up at half five for work tomorrow so won't be long for bed, but no work this weekend and am looking forward to chilling and a cheat snack or two

I really fancy a pie


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Didn't finish work until late tonight but have managed to squeeze 22 minutes on the rowing machine in, and have just scoffed a 6 egg, cheese, tuna and tomato omelette.
> 
> Have to be up at half five for work tomorrow so won't be long for bed, but no work this weekend and am looking forward to chilling and a cheat snack or two
> 
> I really fancy a pie


pies eughhhh fish and chips ....mmmm yummsters


----------



## Mingster

Off for the weekend. Hallelujah

Bloody tired though. Going to try and grab an hours kip then train back. A bit of a new look back workout planned as am having to avoid exercises that will aggravate my lower back. Rack Pulls will be taking a holiday for a while I'm afraid, but it's a chance to build up on a few other lifts....


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Off for the weekend. Hallelujah
> 
> Bloody tired though. Going to try and grab an hours kip then train back. A bit of a new look back workout planned as am having to avoid exercises that will aggravate my lower back. Rack Pulls will be taking a holiday for a while I'm afraid, but it's a chance to build up on a few other lifts....


positive thinking there ming ....cant tell ye fvck all m8.. :thumb: ..........................like I know anything :wacko:


----------



## Mingster

A Back workout today.

No video's but a really enjoyable session

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3 sets increasing in weight, decreasing in reps.

Chins.

5x bodyweight. 5x bw+5kg. 5x bw+10kg. 5x bw+15kg. 5x bw+20kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x160kg. Strict, no cheating.

T Bar Rows.

1x10x100kg. 1x10x110kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x12x32kg to failure.

Cracking workout, although I may have overdone it slightly for a 'take it easier' type of session. My back is a little tender now but we'll see how it is tomorrow.

Feeling strong today, though the chins were hard and the last set took everything I had to complete the full 5 reps. It was worth it though, and I've been wandering about ever since hitting lat spread poses at every opportunity I was strong with the shrugs and I think, with hindsight, that the T bars were a lift too far. Ah, well.

Finished off with a set of Hammers to failure and the arms are looking good. They have come on leaps and bounds since I stopped training them directly

As long as the back is ok tomorrow, I'm very pleased with this session


----------



## Ash1981

So I added a new exercise into my gym buddy app on my phone

It's a rear Delt exercise of course

And it's name... The Ming row

Done it in there this morning, really good movement, 3 sets increasing in weight always gripping the furthest plate

Great exercise mate


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> A Back workout today.
> 
> No video's but a really enjoyable session
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 3 sets increasing in weight, decreasing in reps.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 5x bodyweight. 5x bw+5kg. 5x bw+10kg. 5x bw+15kg. 5x bw+20kg.
> 
> Barbell Shrugs.
> 
> 1x20x140kg. 1x20x160kg. Strict, no cheating.
> 
> T Bar Rows.
> 
> 1x10x100kg. 1x10x110kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 1x12x32kg to failure.
> 
> Cracking workout, although I may have overdone it slightly for a 'take it easier' type of session. My back is a little tender now but we'll see how it is tomorrow.
> 
> Feeling strong today, though the chins were hard and the last set took everything I had to complete the full 5 reps. It was worth it though, and I've been wandering about ever since hitting lat spread poses at every opportunity I was strong with the shrugs and I think, with hindsight, that the T bars were a lift too far. Ah, well.
> 
> Finished off with a set of Hammers to failure and the arms are looking good. They have come on leaps and bounds since I stopped training them directly
> 
> As long as the back is ok tomorrow, I'm very pleased with this session


Take it easy there ming watch your back :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Bit of a wasted day today. I haven't been right all week with my guts and have struggled to eat my usual amounts. Got up early this morning, but had to go back to bed and have spent most of the day there. Stomach doesn't feel good and I can hardly keep my eyes open.

No training today at all. See how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Bit of a wasted day today. I haven't been right all week with my guts and have struggled to eat my usual amounts. Got up early this morning, but had to go back to bed and have spent most of the day there. Stomach doesn't feel good and I can hardly keep my eyes open.
> 
> No training today at all. See how I feel tomorrow.


Hope you get back to rights soon !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hope you get back to rights soon !


I wouldn't care but it's cheat day:no:

At least I should save a few calories:lol:


----------



## flinty90

thats not good minger.. hope your better soon bro !!


----------



## Rob68

No pie then tonight ?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Bit of a wasted day today. I haven't been right all week with my guts and have struggled to eat my usual amounts. Got up early this morning, but had to go back to bed and have spent most of the day there. Stomach doesn't feel good and I can hardly keep my eyes open.
> 
> No training today at all. See how I feel tomorrow.


Good call m8 get well soon :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ming hope you get better soon, I think you should probably go for a check out mate.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey big bro..stranger checking in..

il of missed sh1t loads mate..but il get caught up soon..

hope your well, except for whatever your run down with at the min

Take it easy big man


----------



## Mingster

Well, was sick as a dog through the night and have spent most of today in bed. Have some sort of virus, and I've only got to look at food to feel nauseous. You can tell when it's something bad with me when I can't face food lol.

Back to bed soon, probably be up and down all night.


----------



## Guest

Get well soon mucka, horrible being rough


----------



## Greshie

Get well soon matey !


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope your feeling better soon fella .


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well, was sick as a dog through the night and have spent most of today in bed. Have some sort of virus, and I've only got to look at food to feel nauseous. You can tell when it's something bad with me when I can't face food lol.
> 
> Back to bed soon, probably be up and down all night.


Sorry to hear Mingster ..hope it clears up fast .........youll be wasting away LOL


----------



## Rob68

How you feeling today pal any better ?


----------



## Mingster

Stomach is much better. Unfortunately my back is fcuked. Can barely sit to type. Not looking good at the minute.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sorry to hear that mate , do you know what's caused it ?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Stomach is much better. Unfortunately my back is fcuked. Can barely sit to type. Not looking good at the minute.


That doesnt sound good pal,hope you manage to sort it out and get back on track soon as :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

This is not good .... as Ewen has asked, do you know the cause?


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys.

It hasn't been right since that DIY I did a few weeks back, the I twisted it at work. Probably should have eased off more with the training to give it a chance to heal properly but carried on stupidly. Will have to rest up and see what happens.

Will screw up work and other non training related things so am pretty p1ssed off at the minute. Fingers crossed it's not as bad as it feels.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ming have you inversion boots or a table ?


----------



## Mingster

No mate. Would be handy.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yeah I need to buy some our lass puts my lifting straps round my ankles and dangled me down the stairs bit of a buggar to do as she can't hold my lardy ass lol


----------



## Mingster

Pretty sure it's some sort of herniated disc. Pain in left side of lower back running down to the upper kneecap on my left leg. I can stand up and walk no bother, it's sitting of lying that's crippling. Gonna try to work out some way of dangling upside down from the Oly bar on my rack. It should kill or cure....


----------



## MRSTRONG

All I can think of is rope and counter balanced over the ply bar with plates so you can easily wind yourself up , few pairs of socks so the rope don't hurt too much .


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> It hasn't been right since that DIY I did a few weeks back, the I twisted it at work. Probably should have eased off more with the training to give it a chance to heal properly but carried on stupidly. Will have to rest up and see what happens.
> 
> Will screw up work and other non training related things so am pretty p1ssed off at the minute. Fingers crossed it's not as bad as it feels.


We can be good at not taking our own advice MING.......Hope this sorts itself out, .... but ye gonna have to rest it ........your not getting any younger


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Pretty sure it's some sort of herniated disc. Pain in left side of lower back running down to the upper kneecap on my left leg. I can stand up and walk no bother, it's sitting of lying that's crippling. Gonna try to work out some way of dangling upside down from the Oly bar on my rack. It should kill or cure....


That is sciatica for sure


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Pretty sure it's some sort of herniated disc. Pain in left side of lower back running down to the upper kneecap on my left leg. I can stand up and walk no bother, it's sitting of lying that's crippling. Gonna try to work out some way of dangling upside down from the Oly bar on my rack. It should kill or cure....


you can get some gravity boots that have hooks on them for just this. if you serach google for eth term you will find some - look like ths:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MJURVO/ref=asc_df_B002MJURVO8785048?smid=AC0SZ6L39A9WL&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B002MJURVO

:thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Give us a bell mate if you get stuck hanging upside down and il drive round and pick you up 

And eat your tea.

Hope you get sorted soon mate, whatever the cause..take it easy bro


----------



## mikemull

Hope it sorts itself out soon big fella!


----------



## Fatstuff

DiggyV said:


> you can get some gravity boots that have hooks on them for just this. if you serach google for eth term you will find some - look like ths:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MJURVO/ref=asc_df_B002MJURVO8785048?smid=AC0SZ6L39A9WL&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B002MJURVO
> 
> :thumb:


them flimsy hooks hold a unit like him lol


----------



## Fatstuff

BigBarnBoy said:


> Give us a bell mate if you get stuck hanging upside down and il drive round and pick you up
> 
> *And eat your tea*.
> 
> Hope you get sorted soon mate, whatever the cause..take it easy bro


thats worse than sleeping with a mans mrs!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys.

Been to see the doctor this morning. He's new and a vast improvement on the guy who's practice it is. He came out with the usual 'lifting weights has to stop' stuff but, tbf, he is right to a certain extent. I'm going to have to stop lifting as if I'm still 30 and in prime health. I have to revise my goals and the methods I use to achieve them, and just be more realistic in the way I approach things in the future. I'm not going to make any rash decisions at the moment but some things will have to change or I'll end up not being able to lift at all, and that, quite clearly, isn't an option.

Anyway, I've been prescribed yet more painkillers and referred to a physio, possibly as soon as tomorrow,

I think Fats is right - I don't fancy trusting my svelte frame to those itty bitty ankle warmer things, but the idea is a sound one and I may investigate the possibility of getting an inversion table. I've spotted a one which has a 150kg capacity so that should do the job

Nice to see you back Barn Door. You have been missed, but I was never a good shot:whistling: Hope things take a turn for the better for you, mate. My thoughts are with you.

Don't even think about eating my tea though:no:


----------



## flinty90

Be interested to see how you rejiggle things around bro. hope you get some relief soon though bro ..


----------



## Mingster

I do so love my heavy power training Flints.

Sadly it may build nice, thick, solid muscle but it also plays havoc compressing my spine. As I say, I don't want to overthink things now when I'm hurting and a bit down and not thinking as clearly as I might, but I'm going to have to train more like a bodybuilder, use less free weights and rely more on machines with certain bodyparts, and probably ditch the deads and possibly the squats as well. I'll never be doing a SLDL again sadly, and I love that exercise.

I'll never be a powerlifter now, nor a strength athlete of any stripe. Realistically, I doubt I'll be a successful bodybuilder either. I have a decent physique and am well balanced with quite a good 'look'. However, my lats are a little high imo and my waist will always be a little on the blocky side because of the power work. I've also go a squatters bum lol.

I'll have to decide whether being a big, massive looking [email protected] will be enough in itself without having a specific goal. Maybe it will. We'll see.

I might go for the dips with 100kg added:rockon: That shouldn't compress my spine any


----------



## Greshie

Good to see you are sounding more upbeat today 

as flints says will be interesting to see how you revise your workouts!


----------



## retro-mental

nice vid, nice ski mask , **** news about your back !

I racked my bar on my rack at chest height. Put some pipe insulation on it and hung over with the backs of my knees. I used the bench to get on it and a piece of rope tied to the otherside of the rack to pull myself back.

About 3 - 4 months back i ****ed my back again, It lasted a few weeks as i am now pretty good at reading the signs and sorting the problem with good posture , stretching and stuff

If i was you i would

Try the rack thing as in inversion. I would also hang as in the start of a pull up. I do this after every deadlift and squat session. I would also do Pull ups twice a week with weight tied to your waist. This could stretch the spine out and allow the disc to settle if its buldging. If its herniated then thats different. Sleep on your side. The opposite side to the pain. Try bending sideways towards the pain.

You will find a way around it and it will make you lift better after.

Try to stretch out your hams and hips alot. I find that the back goes either from to much compression on spine or from other areas being to tight causeing form to slip. It sounds more like compression to me so hanging and inversion are the way forward at the moment but stretching will be a good idea too

I swear by the mckenzie press but i think you said it hurts you before. I also swear by leaning towards the pain to open up the disc space the opposite side allowing the disc to settle back


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I do so love my heavy power training Flints.
> 
> Sadly it may build nice, thick, solid muscle but it also plays havoc compressing my spine. As I say, I* don't want to overthink things now when I'm hurting and a bit down and not thinking as clearly as I might, but I'm going to have to train more like a bodybuilder, use less free weights and rely more on machines with certain bodyparts, and probably ditch the deads and possibly the squats as well. I'll never be doing a **SLDL** again sadly, and I love that exercise.*I'll never be a powerlifter now, nor a strength athlete of any stripe. Realistically, I doubt I'll be a successful bodybuilder either. I have a decent physique and am well balanced with quite a good 'look'. However, my lats are a little high imo and my waist will always be a little on the blocky side because of the power work. I've also go a squatters bum lol.
> 
> I'll have to decide whether being a big, massive looking [email protected] will be enough in itself without having a specific goal. Maybe it will. We'll see.
> 
> I might go for the *dips with 100kg *added:rockon: That shouldn't compress my spine any


Top part surely is not how your thinking ?

Not doing a sldl again ? Thats how i thought and i would say they are worse than squats and deadlifts for bad backs but you will do them again but you will do them better than before ! I do mine no the safety rails at about mid shin height ! I will never go to 90kg again on them as you dont need to but maybe a reverse hyper if the way forward for you. Brilliant for the back

And yes dips with weight would be good i would think unless they **** your elbow and shoulder up !!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I do so love my heavy power training Flints.
> 
> Sadly it may build nice, thick, solid muscle but it also plays havoc compressing my spine. As I say, I don't want to overthink things now when I'm hurting and a bit down and not thinking as clearly as I might, but I'm going to have to train more like a bodybuilder, use less free weights and rely more on machines with certain bodyparts, and probably ditch the deads and possibly the squats as well. I'll never be doing a SLDL again sadly, and I love that exercise.
> 
> I'll never be a powerlifter now, nor a strength athlete of any stripe. Realistically, I doubt I'll be a successful bodybuilder either. I have a decent physique and am well balanced with quite a good 'look'. However, my lats are a little high imo and my waist will always be a little on the blocky side because of the power work. I've also go a squatters bum lol.
> 
> I'll have to decide whether being a big, massive looking [email protected] will be enough in itself without having a specific goal. Maybe it will. We'll see.
> 
> I might go for the dips with 100kg added:rockon: That shouldn't compress my spine any


.Totally know where you are coming from with all this Ming and sypathise millions, as you know ive been through similar stuff ......I cant squat but glad I got the trabar which allows be to blend the two Deads /Sqauts together as you are now aware..

Im sure you will work things out same as i have ............to the best of our abilites Ming, fvck giving up all together...its not an option :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Retro. The SLDL's give me gyp at the top of the movement when I straighten up. It seems to 'nip' my spine at this point. I'm the same with Good mornings or Hypers. I don't actually lower the bar very far at all.

Rep. Out of all the lifts I reckon the squat gives me the fewest problems. I could well be able to squat at lighter weights with no issues as I use a lot of hip and glute and very little lower back. My problem has been adding too much weight too quickly. Just because I used to be able to lift 300kg doesn't mean I can just go back to lifting heavy without paying my dues first, and I have been guilty of rushing things badly. There's no fool like an old fool and I won't make the same mistake again.

As Arnie would say, I'll be back


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Retro. The SLDL's give me gyp at the top of the movement when I straighten up. It seems to 'nip' my spine at this point. I'm the same with Good mornings or Hypers. I don't actually lower the bar very far at all.
> 
> Rep. Out of all the lifts I reckon the squat gives me the fewest problems. I could well be able to squat at lighter weights with no issues as I use a lot of hip and glute and very little lower back. My problem has been adding too much weight too quickly. Just because I used to be able to lift 300kg doesn't mean I can just go back to lifting heavy without paying my dues first, and I have been guilty of rushing things badly. There's no fool like an old fool and I won't make the same mistake again.
> 
> As Arnie would say, I'll be back


It goes to show that no matter how many years you have been at it and the knowledge you have, your always learning !!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mate cant add to what the other lads have said, and im glad your mindset is still there, even though your feeling pi55ed off.

Your a mad northerner, and heavy and hard is what we do best.

Youve realised you need a change of plan and that can only be a good thing for you.

All is most certainly not lost.

At the end of the day as you mentioned above..there is NOTHING wrong with just being a big,massive (slightly ugly) looking [email protected]

Chin up fella keep moving forward


----------



## Mingster

Only went to the docs yesterday but have had a phone call from the physio today offering me an appointment at 4:30 this afternoon. Can't get much quicker than that


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Only went to the docs yesterday but have had a phone call from the physio today offering me an appointment at 4:30 this afternoon. Can't get much quicker than that


Brillaint m8 Usually have be half dead to get one that quick LOL


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hope they manage to get you sorted out with abit help tonight mate


----------



## Mingster

Well the physio was a surprisingly sensible fellow all things considered. He did the usual 1000 questions, prodded, poked, bent and stretched me into a variety of fantastic positions, none of which I could quite achieve due to my extreme lack of flexibility lol. Then pronounced that it was indeed a herniated, bulging, protruded, slipped or whatever disc, although not one of my previously injured ones. This latter fact is, apparently, quite important as it makes the injury less severe and somewhat easier to recover from

He gave me a bit of a massage/bear hug type thingy, said I was much better to treat than the majority of his patients who he always feels he is on the point of breaking, booked me in for weekly visits and said he would have me sorted in 6 weeks. He also advised against the folly of 200kg power shrugs but, hey, you can't have everything. Not sure I can afford 6 weeks off work either but we'll see how things go.

All in all a decent experience and much, much better than the usual physios that the NHS inflict on us


----------



## Greshie

Ah you are sounding more positive already


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Well the physio was a surprisingly sensible fellow all things considered. He did the usual 1000 questions, prodded, poked, bent and stretched me into a variety of fantastic positions, none of which I could quite achieve due to my extreme lack of flexibility lol. Then pronounced that it was indeed a herniated, bulging, protruded, slipped or whatever disc, although not one of my previously injured ones. This latter fact is, apparently, quite important as it makes the injury less severe and somewhat easier to recover from
> 
> He gave me a bit of a massage/bear hug type thingy, said I was much better to treat than the majority of his patients who he always feels he is on the point of breaking, booked me in for weekly visits and said he would have me sorted in 6 weeks. He also advised against the folly of 200kg power shrugs but, hey, you can't have everything. Not sure I can afford 6 weeks off work either but we'll see how things go.
> 
> All in all a decent experience and much, much better than the usual physios that the NHS inflict on us


U back to power training then after 6 weeks? lol


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ah you are sounding more positive already





Fatstuff said:


> U back to power training then after 6 weeks? lol


LOL. I managed a sneaky 100 reps a hand with my Heavy Grippers this afternoon just so I could have a wee training fix to keep me going

My mate, who is about 3 months younger than me, and has been training for as long, is also off work with a bad back at the moment. He's coming round on Friday so we can compare swollen discs lol and work out our long term training strategy. He's always tanned and slavering with the ladies lol. He's the smooth version of me:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, what about mainly speed work and higher reps and then maybe once every few months - see how your strength progress is? would that be better for your ailments (in the future not now of course lol)?


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, what about mainly speed work and higher reps and then maybe once every few months - see how your strength progress is? would that be better for your ailments (in the future not now of course lol)?


The only rules I'm certain about at the minute are....

1. Nothing over 350kgs.

2. No touching toes.


----------



## MRSTRONG

sumo deadlifts 

as for spinal compression your on to something with weighted dips also weighted chins i find when i do dips with lots of weight it decompresses my spine , normally loud clicks can be heard originating from every vertebrae :lol:

hope your better soon fella .


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Well the physio was a surprisingly sensible fellow all things considered. He did the usual 1000 questions, prodded, poked, bent and stretched me into a variety of fantastic positions, none of which I could quite achieve due to my extreme lack of flexibility lol. Then pronounced that it was indeed a herniated, bulging, protruded, slipped or whatever disc, although not one of my previously injured ones. This latter fact is, apparently, quite important as it *makes the injury less severe and somewhat easier to recover from*
> 
> He gave me a bit of a massage/bear hug type thingy, said I was much better to treat than the majority of his patients who he always feels he is on the point of breaking, booked me in for weekly visits and said he would have me sorted in 6 weeks. He also advised against the folly of 200kg power shrugs but, hey, you can't have everything. Not sure I can afford 6 weeks off work either but we'll see how things go.
> 
> All in all a decent experience and much, much better than the usual physios that the NHS inflict on us


bet you were so relieved to hear this! wish a swift recovery mr ming :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Morning guys.

Back very sore this morning, but it always is first thing. Apparently the discs swell up during the night which makes things worse. Should be much better in 40 mins or so.

I have the inversion table set up for it's first attempt at supporting the Ming mass a little later. Should be interesting lol.

I haven't eaten hardly anything for the past week so am going to make an effort today to eat a little better. Not the huge quantities I usually consume, but some decent food, clean calories and some regular meals. I've got to try and keep some pattern to my days without training otherwise I'll go nuts.

Or even nuttier:lol: Whatever


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Back very sore this morning, but it always is first thing. Apparently the discs swell up during the night which makes things worse. Should be much better in 40 mins or so.
> 
> I have the inversion table set up for it's first attempt at supporting the Ming mass a little later. Should be interesting lol.
> 
> I haven't eaten hardly anything for the past week so am going to make an effort today to eat a little better. Not the huge quantities I usually consume, but some decent food, clean calories and some regular meals. I've got to try and keep some pattern to my days without training otherwise I'll go nuts.
> 
> Or even nuttier:lol: Whatever


Unless that table is built from RSJs mate, it ain't gonna be enough! :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

DiggyV said:


> Unless that table is built from RSJs mate, it ain't gonna be enough! :lol:


 :lol: x2

Ming mate do us a favour and get it filmed you trying to get inverted,post it up later 

Seriously though bro hope it all helps and your back on top form soon


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: x2
> 
> Ming mate do us a favour and get it filmed you trying to get inverted,post it up later
> 
> Serinusly though bro hope it all helps and your back on top form soon


LOL. Just about to give it a go now mate. No-one else here to film it but will get it captured for posterity soon

Have been given physio to do 3 times a day and have completed one session today up till now, together with daily hamstring stretches. I've also got to walk around with great posture, chest out, stomach in, that sort of thing, but that's how I walk around anyway


----------



## BigBarnBoy

I thought you saved that walk for on holiday mate prancing long the prom in your budgie smugglers ?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> I thought you saved that walk for on holiday mate prancing long the prom in your budgie smugglers ?


No, mate, I always look like that:whistling: And that'll be albatross smugglers to you

First inversion session has gone smoothly lol. Feels a bit odd but strangely relaxing too. I feel an inch taller already

The estimated 6 week recovery time actually fits in well with my current cruise tbh. Wasn't planning on cycling again until mid September anyway so no worries there. Will spend the next few weeks hopefully recovering, getting gradually fitter and should have everything nailed down by the time I'm ready to go again....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Sounding very positive mate..good on ya


----------



## Mingster

Once my biscuit tins are back filled up with goodies I'll be more positive still

Work is the only worry at the moment....Apart from the injury of course.


----------



## Tassotti

Is this Rob and BBB helping out


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Back very sore this morning, but it always is first thing. Apparently the discs swell up during the night which makes things worse. Should be much better in 40 mins or so.
> 
> I have the inversion table set up for it's first attempt at supporting the Ming mass a little later. Should be interesting lol.
> 
> I haven't eaten hardly anything for the past week so am going to make an effort today to eat a little better. Not the huge quantities I usually consume, but some decent food, clean calories and some regular meals. I've got to try and keep some pattern to my days without training otherwise I'll go nuts.
> 
> Or even *nuttier* :lol: Whatever


Am saying fcuk all :whistling: 

Its all rowing machines and strange tables to lie on these days,has your missus took over your uk-m account ? :laugh:

You know we all rooting for you to get back at it when your fighting fit again pal :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Hey Ming

good to hear the physio went well, like others have said you sound more positive.

When your asleep how do you sleep ? sometimes a towel rolled up at the base of the spine is good and no pillow under knees as it flattens the back in a bad way !

So the inversion has helped a bit ?


----------



## Mingster

I lie in a variety of positions Retro. I move about quite a bit in my sleep and this is added to by the missus trying to shove me over when I flatten her during the night lol. I don't use any additional pillows for supporting bits of me though

The table seems a good thing, although it will take a little getting used to. It's quite a sturdy bit of kit fortunately but it's difficult to relax at first when you are upside down as there's a little bit of your mind expecting you to be pile-driven into the floor head first:lol: I did a 10 minute session this morning and will do the same again a bit later on. I swear you feel an inch taller when you get off but you have to tread gingerly when you do as your joints feel all stretched and as if they aren't properly connected to each other.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I lie in a variety of positions Retro. I move about quite a bit in my sleep and this is added to by the missus trying to shove me over when I flatten her during the night lol. I don't use any additional pillows for supporting bits of me though
> 
> The table seems a good thing, although it will take a little getting used to. It's quite a sturdy bit of kit fortunately but it's difficult to relax at first when you are upside down as there's a little bit of your mind expecting you to be pile-driven into the floor head first:lol: I did a 10 minute session this morning and will do the same again a bit later on. I swear you feel an inch taller when you get off but you have to tread gingerly when you do as your joints feel all stretched and as if they aren't properly connected to each other.


So in a few months time you will be saying you weight x amounts of pounds less but are half a foot taller. That will make your mass look less. Once your 6.5 you will look skinnier than me !

Does it relieve any pain ? and did you get an idea of what disc went ?

I was told by my specialist that once a disc goes, If it heals naturally without an op the scar tissue will make it stronger than before , I doubt that sometimes but i like to think that over time these injuries make your back superhuman, shame i bend over sometimes and it hurts !!

Is the pain the same side as when you first done it ?


----------



## Mingster

I didn't ask which disc tbh, although he did say that it wasn't one of the ones that went before. I'll ask him next week.

It's on the opposite side to last time, mate.

If I start getting tall and skinny none of my armour will fit any more:no:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> I didn't ask which disc tbh, although he did say that it wasn't one of the ones that went before. I'll ask him next week.
> 
> It's on the opposite side to last time, mate.
> 
> If I start getting tall and skinny none of my armour will fit any more:no:


Opposite side

to me that says your old injurys have healed over well and that the new one is probably because the otherside is hard as nails with all the scar tissue etc etc !!

Seriously though it sounds like the otherside has over compensated due to old injury.

Something that may help loads when your ready is some heavy assed hip squats. These are the biggest lifts someone can do and the weight on you hips below your spine may be a way the ming can keep on impressing people with the raw big lifts. I am thinking 350-400kg hip squats by christmas !!!


----------



## retro-mental

Oh and !!!!

i started a thread called abs in abs out

Bassically are you an abs in or out person when you lift ! Was reading by 2 knowledgable people different ways, one said abs in and contacted and the othere said abs out makes the core stronger.


----------



## Mingster

How about some solid steel hula hooping. I can see myself in a chain link hawaiian skirt rhythmically thrusting my hips in a primal, pagan manner with great hoops of solid iron clanking in counterpoint to the clapping and moaning of scores of dusky maidens....

I think these prescription painkillers are finally kicking in:lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> How about some solid steel hula hooping. I can see myself in a chain link hawaiian skirt rhythmically thrusting my hips in a primal, pagan manner with great hoops of solid iron clanking in counterpoint to the clapping and moaning of scores of dusky maidens....
> 
> I think these prescription painkillers are finally kicking in:lol: :lol:


only if you wear a ski mask !!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well the physio was a surprisingly sensible fellow all things considered. He did the usual 1000 questions, prodded, poked, bent and stretched me into a variety of fantastic positions, none of which I could quite achieve due to my extreme lack of flexibility lol. Then pronounced that it was indeed a herniated, bulging, protruded, slipped or whatever disc, although not one of my previously injured ones. This latter fact is, apparently, quite important as it makes the injury less severe and somewhat easier to recover from
> 
> He gave me a bit of a massage/bear hug type thingy, said I was much better to treat than the majority of his patients who he always feels he is on the point of breaking, booked me in for weekly visits and said he would have me sorted in 6 weeks. He also advised against the folly of 200kg power shrugs but, hey, you can't have everything. Not sure I can afford 6 weeks off work either but we'll see how things go.
> 
> All in all a decent experience and much, much better than the usual physios that the NHS inflict on us


this >>>>herniated, bulging, protruding, disc, is what i had but in teh way and hitting the nerves aden this is what casued my sciatica and eventual giving up of the sqauts because they are so thin and so near the nerves it takes fvck all for them to hit them ...I do back extensins on teh floor as part of my warm up rouitnes now just to keep all in check ..when I first did it I had to do 40 of them an hour for the first few days 

hope it sorts quick for ye Ming


----------



## Mingster

Right. I've had a good think about things....

....and my head hurts lol.

It's official. I'm not going to even think about powerlifting, or getting back to shifting competitive weights even at a geriatric level.

I'm also not going to even think about competing in a bodybuilding show.

I am, however, going to spend the remainder of this year, firstly recovering from this injury and, secondly, trying to get myself to look good Yes, yes a nigh impossible task I know

I've always trained with targets in mind: a competition or meet; a pb in a particular lift; beating somebody or other or improving my total or whatever. Now, for a while, my targets are going to be set by the tape and the mirror. Inspired to some extent by people posting measurements in Milky's journal I am setting myself the following targets.

Neck, Bi's and Calves 19 inches.

A 20 inch difference between my waist and my chest measurement i.e. 34/54 or similar.

29 inch quads.

I want some proper abs on display.

I want to be no less than 235lbs.

I want a tan lol.

No more psychopathic barbarian nutter. Bring on the psychopathic barbarian pretty(ish) boy:lol: :lol:

OK. I'm going to stand back a little now and let you wonderful, supportive friends of mine pull me to bits


----------



## nogger

I'd like a tan.

So how close are you to them goals or not.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right. I've had a good think about things....
> 
> ....and my head hurts lol.
> 
> It's official. I'm not going to even think about powerlifting, or getting back to shifting competitive weights even at a geriatric level.
> 
> I'm also not going to even think about competing in a bodybuilding show.
> 
> I am, however, going to spend the remainder of this year, firstly recovering from this injury and, secondly, trying to get myself to look good Yes, yes a nigh impossible task I know
> 
> I've always trained with targets in mind: a competition or meet; a pb in a particular lift; beating somebody or other or improving my total or whatever. Now, for a while, my targets are going to be set by the tape and the mirror. Inspired to some extent by people posting measurements in Milky's journal I am setting myself the following targets.
> 
> Neck, Bi's and Calves 19 inches.
> 
> A 20 inch difference between my waist and my chest measurement i.e. 34/54 or similar.
> 
> 29 inch quads.
> 
> I want some proper abs on display.
> 
> I want to be no less than 235lbs.
> 
> I want a tan lol.
> 
> No more psychopathic barbarian nutter. Bring on the psychopathic barbarian pretty(ish) boy:lol: :lol:
> 
> OK. I'm going to stand back a little now and let you wonderful, supportive friends of mine pull me to bits


LOl gotta laugh Ming and pleased for you .............in what way you may ask ............well , because as I said somewhere, we do not give up, we adapt to our situation and work around our injuries because stopping alltogether is not an opiton for people like us , I wish you well in these new targets and goals. In the MING i have faith


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Right. I've had a good think about things....
> 
> ....and my head hurts lol.
> 
> It's official. I'm not going to even think about powerlifting, or getting back to shifting competitive weights even at a geriatric level.
> 
> I'm also not going to even think about competing in a bodybuilding show.
> 
> I am, however, going to spend the remainder of this year, firstly recovering from this injury and, secondly, trying to get myself to look good Yes, yes a nigh impossible task I know
> 
> I've always trained with targets in mind: a competition or meet; a pb in a particular lift; beating somebody or other or improving my total or whatever. Now, for a while, my targets are going to be set by the tape and the mirror. Inspired to some extent by people posting measurements in Milky's journal I am setting myself the following targets.
> 
> Neck, Bi's and Calves 19 inches.
> 
> A 20 inch difference between my waist and my chest measurement i.e. 34/54 or similar.
> 
> 29 inch quads.
> 
> I want some proper abs on display.
> 
> I want to be no less than 235lbs.
> 
> I want a tan lol.
> 
> No more psychopathic barbarian nutter. Bring on the psychopathic barbarian pretty(ish) boy:lol: :lol:
> 
> OK. I'm going to stand back a little now and let you wonderful, supportive friends of mine pull me to bits


Now there's a man who has his head screwed in right, I'd take my health over my ego any day of the week! Nice one Ming, now go show that mirror and tape measure who is the boss!


----------



## Guest

Just caught up on the journal m8, glad to read your back on the mend. Just take it nice and steady m8.


----------



## Mingster

nogger said:


> I'd like a tan.
> 
> So how close are you to them goals or not.


Not a million miles away tbh Nogs.

Neck and arms are a little over 19 inches anyway. I have an 18 inch waist/chest differential. I need to put an inch on my quads and my calves are lacking, an inch and a bit short of their target. I'm a 1000 miles away from a tan. Individually the targets are not insurmountable, it's more a question of being able to put them together at the same time to create an overall package wherein lies the challenge.

My back has been very sore today, maybe the worst day so far. It is very trying and I feel drained. The painkillers are making me very tired on top of it all. I've done a little forearm work whilst pacing the house, some stretching and some bodyweight calf raises on the bottom step of the stairs just to keep me sane. I think I will have to do little bits of stuff here and there as I'm not the type of person who can remain inactive

I've done my physio given to me the other day although I'm not 100% convinced of it's effectiveness, and had a couple of spins on the inversion table.

My mate called round and we had a good chat and hatched a few plots and plans for the near future so that was fun.

Been a nice day weather wise and the forecast is good so fingers crossed.


----------



## Fatstuff

pussy ming :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> pussy ming :rolleye:


Yeah?

And I will still be able to do all that sort of sh1t but look damn fine whilst I'm doing it

Nobody mentioned kickbacks lol.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice weather up our neck of the woods today bro..

get out and working on the tan, a jab of MT2 and a lie in the garden :thumbup1:

A cold beer to mix with those painkillers is optional


----------



## Mingster

Yes. Lovely day up till now.

Done some physio and some inversion, upside down hanging stuff this morning.

Have the daughter and son in law staying over tonight with the grandkids. The adults are off for a week of hanky panky in the Lake District so me and the missus, mostly the missus, will be looking after the kids. The missus will love it and, as long as she feeds me, I'll be happy too


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Yes. Lovely day up till now.
> 
> Done some physio and some inversion, upside down hanging stuff this morning.
> 
> Have the daughter and son in law staying over tonight with the grandkids. The adults are off for a week of hanky panky in the Lake District so me and the missus, mostly the missus, will be looking after the kids. The missus will love it and, as long as she feeds me, I'll be happy too


Brilliant m8 same for us the morra, we have wee Mya (six months old she is now ) with us for the afternoon as they are going to some bike trials thing


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes. Lovely day up till now.
> 
> Done some physio and some inversion, upside down hanging stuff this morning.
> 
> Have the daughter and son in law staying over tonight with the grandkids. The adults are off for a week of hanky panky in the Lake District so me and the missus, mostly the missus, will be looking after the kids. *The missus will love it and, as long as she feeds me, I'll be happy too*


Sounds like someone is well on the mend ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

I'd like to think so Gresh, but no obvious improvement as of yet.

Quiet day. Had a cheat bag of chips from the chippy at dinner time but tempered this by adding half a cooked chicken.

Haven't done any weights type stuff today. Don't get me wrong, I'm not doing any proper training or anything to aggravate my back, just a little bit of this and that here and there lol. This week I've done some calf raises on the stairs, a bit of grip work with the Heavy Grips, I did 3 sets of light dips the other day, and yesterday I stumbled across my 32kg dumbbells so cracked out a quick set of 15 rep Hammer Curls just to keep the old strength up:whistling:

Walking is one of the things that I can do without issue and it actually helps with the back too. I managed an easy 3/4 miles in the sunshine today before my chips

I'm being careful. never fear. It's just I do get bored very easily.


----------



## retro-mental

I like to see the new goal rather than the i cant do it approach !

Its about horses for courses ! Your just on a new course !!

Few bench shrugs and rows, Reverse flys are things i done to work the upper back and shoulders without spine compression , Something for the future maybe !


----------



## Mingster

I'm not saying that I'm giving up on the old goals. Rather, I have a new set of goals, manageable and more realistic which may, eventually, still lead on to the original targets. As my mate pointed out, we can't keep training like 30 year olds at 50 years old. We have to be realistic and train smart as well as strong.

My shoulders are a good example of this. I haven't done a shoulder press exercise this year but my shoulders are bigger and more defined than ever. I appreciate you need to have the mass to start with, but I do have the mass and I don't really need any more size, but rather the impression of more size. I will still lift heavy as it is my nature. What I will try to do is eliminate the 'silly' record attempt lifts. I got my records back in the 90's lol. I'm not going to beat them now


----------



## Mingster

Today has been a bit of a struggle so far. Was in a lot of pain this morning and have spent a lot of time in bed. Things have improved a little over the last hour or so, and a few spins on the inversion table seem to have helped. I like this bit of kit. Whether or not it specifically aids my current injury, it definitely seems to pop things back into place, and I always feel a lot better after using it

I always read a lot, and being laid up has enabled me to read even more than usual over the past week or so. I've read a couple of novels, one historical, the other a Lee Child thriller, and am currently the best part through a hefty tome which details the brief but eventful life of Alexander the Great - savage times indeed.

From a weights point of view I recently re-read Muscle by Samuel Fussell. I've read this book many times and I would recommend it to you all as an excellent read. It chronicles the true story of a young English academic seeking to carve himself a career amidst the mad streets of New York. By chance he discovers bodybuilding, and a journey, many parts of which you will recognise and empathise with, ensues. A cracking, funny, informative and thought provoking read.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Muscle-The-Confessions-Unlikely-Bodybuilder/dp/0349104433/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342976079&sr=8-1


----------



## MRSTRONG

ming would you recommend the inversion table ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> ming would you recommend the inversion table ?


Yes, mate. Borrowed this one but you can get a decent one new for £80. It's like the feeling you get in your back from hanging from a chinning bar but for your whole body.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. Borrowed this one but you can get a decent one new for £80. It's like the feeling you get in your back from hanging from a chinning bar but for your whole body.


bout time i got one i think , thanks .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> bout time i got one i think , thanks .


Once you get over the feeling that the bloody thing is going to collapse and piledrive your head into the floor it gets a whole lot more relaxing:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Today has been a bit of a struggle so far. Was in a lot of pain this morning and have spent a lot of time in bed. Things have improved a little over the last hour or so, and a few spins on the inversion table seem to have helped. I like this bit of kit. Whether or not it specifically aids my current injury, it definitely seems to pop things back into place, and I always feel a lot better after using it
> 
> I always read a lot, and being laid up has enabled me to read even more than usual over the past week or so. I've read a couple of novels, one historical, the other a Lee Child thriller, and am currently the best part through a hefty tome which details the brief but eventful life of Alexander the Great - savage times indeed.
> 
> From a weights point of view I recently re-read Muscle by Samuel Fussell. I've read this book many times and I would recommend it to you all as an excellent read. It chronicles the true story of a young English academic seeking to carve himself a career amidst the mad streets of New York. By chance he discovers bodybuilding, and a journey, many parts of which you will recognise and empathise with, ensues. A cracking, funny, informative and thought provoking read.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Muscle-The-Confessions-Unlikely-Bodybuilder/dp/0349104433/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342976079&sr=8-1


Next up 50 Shades of Grey !!......................look after yourself Bud


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ming, You still got that back problem it seems. I will be happy ming if I look like you when I am 50 years old. respect for you to keep at it man!


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Ming, You still got that back problem it seems. I will be happy ming if I look like you when I am 50 years old. respect for you to keep at it man!


If you keep training until you're 50 you'll have had a few injury's too, Matt. It's part of the lifestyle I'm afraid

Thanks for the kind words:thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster said:


> If you keep training until you're 50 you'll have had a few injury's too, Matt. It's part of the lifestyle I'm afraid
> 
> Thanks for the kind words:thumbup1:


If I end up with injuries perhaps I can say I have done and trained properly.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> If I end up with injuries perhaps I can say I have done and trained properly.


The best athletes throughout the world get injuries. It's the nature of the beast. Correct training techniques will minimize this but will never eliminate it entirely.


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> Ming, You still got that back problem it seems. I will be happy ming if I look like you when I am 50 years old. respect for you to keep at it man!





Mingster said:


> If you keep training until you're 50 you'll have had a few injury's too, Matt. It's part of the lifestyle I'm afraid
> 
> Thanks for the kind words:thumbup1:


hmmm Lets see what your both like when ye reach 57 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> The best athletes throughout the world get injuries. It's the nature of the beast. Correct training techniques will minimize this but will never eliminate it entirely.


Amen


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> hmmm Lets see what your both like when ye reach 57 :lol:


Bet I've got more hair.... :whistling:

Yes, mate, it gets harder the older you get. But not impossible, as we both know. As long as you're prepared to make the sacrifices and put the effort in.

To me, Greshie, is a shining example of dedication and determination to the younger members of the board:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Bet I've got more hair.... :whistling:
> 
> Yes, mate, it gets harder the older you get. But not impossible, as we both know. As long as you're prepared to make the sacrifices and put the effort in.
> 
> To me, Greshie, is a shining example of dedication and determination to the younger members of the board:thumbup1:


I shave my head thank you mr Mingster ..............not like I dont have any ...............BUT if I did it would be like a grey horseshoe shape ...you know what I mean :sad:

Greshie ..yea good lad him .............is he not 62 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> I shave my head thank you mr Mingster ..............not like I dont have any ...............BUT if I did it would be like a grey horseshoe shape ...you know what I mean :sad:
> 
> Greshie ..yea good lad him .............is he not 62 :lol:


I shave mine too, mate, but I've still got a fringe if I want one:lol: :lol:

Greshie 62? No, I think his waist has got a little smaller lately


----------



## Greshie

Replicator said:


> I shave my head thank you mr Mingster ..............not like I dont have any ...............BUT if I did it would be like a grey horseshoe shape ...you know what I mean :sad:
> 
> Greshie ..yea good lad him .............is he not 62 :lol:


55 come September actually!!!!!!!!!!!



Mingster said:


> I shave mine too, mate, but I've still got a fringe if I want one:lol: :lol:
> 
> Greshie 62? No, I think his waist has got a little smaller lately


oi I'm still a 30 inch waist thank you!

pepper and salt me ... though last time I was at the hairdresser I noticed more salt coming off than pepper :sad:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Bet I've got more hair.... :whistling:
> 
> Yes, mate, it gets harder the older you get. But not impossible, as we both know. As long as you're prepared to make the sacrifices and put the effort in.
> 
> *To me, Greshie, is a shining example of dedication and determination to the younger members of the board:thumbup1:*


What a lovely compliment, thank you ... repped


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> What a lovely compliment, thank you ... repped


Well deserved Gresh


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I shave mine too, mate, but I've still got a fringe if I want one:lol: :lol:
> 
> Greshie 62? No, I think his waist has got a little smaller lately


you got me there with the fringe ....you win again


----------



## Replicator

Greshie said:


> 55 come September actually!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oi I'm still a 30 inch waist thank you!
> 
> pepper and salt me ... though last time I was at the hairdresser I noticed more salt coming off than pepper :sad:


Wow dindnt know you werre on my heels ...though you was in yer forties :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> you got me there with the fringe ....you win again


You've got better tattoo's than me mate

And a trap bar.

My pulley system isn't bent though:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Greshie said:


> What a lovely compliment, thank you ... repped


it sure is ....................I now feel unworthy :sad:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> it sure is ....................I now feel unworthy :sad:


You're an inspiration too Rep. As are many on here. I like people who inspire and I hope I attract them to this journal. Greshie is slightly different to most in that he's very recently taken up the call of the iron, yet shows great determination and patience with his training, and not a little knowledge also. It's all very new to him and he's taken to it in a very impressive manner imo. I hope he gets the results his hard work deserves.


----------



## Replicator

pulley system isnt bent LOL read my reply to BBB in my journal and see whats all happened to my works station LOL


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> You're an inspiration too Rep. As are many on here. I like people who inspire and I hope I attract them to this journal. Greshie is slightly different to most in that he's very recently taken up the call of the iron, yet shows great determination and patience with his training, and not a little knowledge also. It's all very new to him and he's taken to it in a very impressive manner imo. I hope he gets the results his hard work deserves.


I never knew that bud............Believed ye tho :thumbup1: I like the little waisted chap LOL....................I just felt left out


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You're an inspiration too Rep. As are many on here. I like people who inspire and I hope I attract them to this journal. Greshie is slightly different to most in that he's very recently taken up the call of the iron, yet shows great determination and patience with his training, and not a little knowledge also. It's all very new to him and he's taken to it in a very impressive manner imo. I hope he gets the results his hard work deserves.


Very little knowledge really .... the longer I'm at it the less I realise I know !


----------



## Mingster

Right. No real improvement in the back injury but a very careful little Chest and Shoulder session this afternoon.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x15x30kg.

Flat DB Press.

1x45kg to failure.

Flat DB Flye.

1x32kg to failure.

Rear Laterals.

1x15x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg.

Side Laterals.

1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg dropped to 1x15x5kg.

Nice little session. Great care taken to keep any stress away from my back. I feel fine now. Time will tell for certain though. I still struggle to sit down so it was odd not to have a seat between sets. In the commercial gym I always pace between sets, prowling about the place. This isn't possible within the confines of the home gym so I've taken to sitting on my bench between sets. Today I had to stand and kept bumping into things and stubbing my toes and the like.

Anyway, all seems well. I'm going to have a shake and a shower, a quick stretch on the rack, er I mean inversion table, and then have a little lie down.

Nice to feel the iron in my grasp again


----------



## Replicator

Greshie said:


> Very little knowledge really .... the longer I'm at it the less I realise I know !


 who the phuck is that in your avatar .............MIng is that an imposter ??? mg: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> who the phuck is that in your avatar .............MIng is that an imposter ??? mg: :lol:


Greshie is one of these secret growth hormone guzzlers, Rep. Either that or he's growing more than posies in his herbaceous borders:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Greshie is one of these secret growth hormone guzzlers, Rep. Either that or he's growing more than posies in his herbaceous borders:lol: :lol:


Just eternally youthful :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Right. No real improvement in the back injury but a very careful little Chest and Shoulder session this afternoon.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x15x30kg.
> 
> Flat DB Press.
> 
> 1x45kg to failure.
> 
> Flat DB Flye.
> 
> 1x32kg to failure.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 1x15x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg dropped to 1x15x5kg.
> 
> Nice little session. Great care taken to keep any stress away from my back. I feel fine now. Time will tell for certain though. I still struggle to sit down so it was odd not to have a seat between sets. In the commercial gym I always pace between sets, prowling about the place. This isn't possible within the confines of the home gym so I've taken to sitting on my bench between sets. Today I had to stand and kept bumping into things and stubbing my toes and the like.
> 
> Anyway, all seems well. I'm going to have a shake and a shower, a quick stretch on the rack, er I mean inversion table, and then have a little lie down.
> 
> Nice to feel the iron in my grasp again


Awesome bud its good to be able to do other body parts


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Greshie is one of these secret growth hormone guzzlers, Rep. Either that or he's growing more than posies in his herbaceous borders:lol: :lol:


Must be, ... bloody cheek of it .........looking younger with every Avi :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Right. No real improvement in the back injury but a very careful little Chest and Shoulder session this afternoon.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x15x30kg.
> 
> Flat DB Press.
> 
> 1x45kg to failure.
> 
> Flat DB Flye.
> 
> 1x32kg to failure.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 1x15x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x15x15kg dropped to 1x15x10kg dropped to 1x15x5kg.
> 
> Nice little session. Great care taken to keep any stress away from my back. I feel fine now. Time will tell for certain though. I still struggle to sit down so it was odd not to have a seat between sets. In the commercial gym I always pace between sets, prowling about the place. This isn't possible within the confines of the home gym so I've taken to sitting on my bench between sets. Today I had to stand and kept bumping into things and stubbing my toes and the like.
> 
> Anyway, all seems well. I'm going to have a shake and a shower, a quick stretch on the rack, er I mean inversion table, and then have a little lie down.
> 
> Nice to feel the iron in my grasp again


Good on you mate for getting a workout in :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Rob. Yes, I enjoyed the session. Pretty much what I was doing exercise wise before the injury too, which is good. I have to drop the Ming Rows as they do put a strain on my lower back but am hoping to re-introduce these down the line, probably lying prone on a high bench. It will mean dropping the weight but will take the back out of the movement and allow greater isolation on my rear delts, and is something I've been considering for some time.

I'll be struggling to do any sort of rows for my back I feel, so will have to concentrate on chins and pulldowns for now. And I'm not sure what I will be able to do for legs at the moment. Squats will be out for now but I'm hoping to get back to these at some point, probably in the form of box squats. SLDL's are a definite no-no which is a pity as they work my hams and glutes better than anything. Lunges should be ok, and I think I'll be sticking to high rep bodyweight calf raises for a little while yet.

Not ideal but needs must.

Back quite sore this morning, but is slowly easing I feel. It's always worse in the mornings.


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon bud ...take it easy


----------



## Mingster

I fancied testing the water with a little Pull session this afternoon....

Warm Up.

Wide Pulldowns.

1x15x50kg. 1x12x60kg. 1x10x70kg.

Chins. Shoulder Width. Hammer Grip.

1x5x bodyweight. 1x5x10kg. 1x5x20kg.

Close Pulldowns.

1x10x70kg. 1x10x80kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x15x32kg.

DB Curls.

1x10x27kg.

Not too bad at all. Lots of loosening up, stretches, stints on the inversion table, pain killers and anti inflammatories pre workout and all went well. Maybe the set of chins with 20kg added was one rep too far, but otherwise all ok.

Stayed sensible on the pulldowns and kept the reps slow and smooth. Considering I don't train my arms as such I was quite pleased with the weights for the curls. I don't consider the Hammers to be arm work really as there isn't really a compound that hits the brachialis properly, and I just felt like a set of curls was a good way to end the session

Happy enough with this. Keeps things ticking over nicely.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I fancied testing the water with a little Pull session this afternoon....
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Pulldowns.
> 
> 1x15x50kg. 1x12x60kg. 1x10x70kg.
> 
> Chins. Shoulder Width. Hammer Grip.
> 
> 1x5x bodyweight. 1x5x10kg. 1x5x20kg.
> 
> Close Pulldowns.
> 
> 1x10x70kg. 1x10x80kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 1x15x32kg.
> 
> DB Curls.
> 
> 1x10x27kg.
> 
> Not too bad at all. Lots of loosening up, stretches, stints on the inversion table, pain killers and anti inflammatories pre workout and all went well. Maybe the set of chins with 20kg added was one rep too far, but otherwise all ok.
> 
> Stayed sensible on the pulldowns and kept the reps slow and smooth. Considering I don't train my arms as such I was quite pleased with the weights for the curls. I don't consider the Hammers to be arm work really as there isn't really a compound that hits the brachialis properly, and I just felt like a set of curls was a good way to end the session
> 
> Happy enough with this. Keeps things ticking over nicely.


THE RETURN OF ODINS LADDIE HAS BEGUN :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Hope things are looking better ming !

I done rear delt and normal rows on an incline bench. Takes a bit of getting used to but works well, i would straddle the chair like i was sat the wrong way round on it and like it was leaning over , Weight would be racked at about shin height so i could reach it. Dumbells were a bit better ROM though

Would you not be better doing pullovers than pull downs ? although pull downs should not really compress the spine

I am thinking about dropping flat bench for the moment due to shoulder pain. Am hoping to do Dips , OHP , and then i am stuck fro what would be a good alternative !! am hinking maybe decline bench or Rear delt rows ! what do you think ?


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Retro.

I only have a flat bench.

I'm still in pain sitting down so getting into position for the pullovers would be a no no at present. I shouldn't really be doing anything but, yes, avoiding spine compression is the priority

I get shoulder pain from any pressing exercise. Not really bad, but have avoided pressing for some time just in case it gets any worse. I do 1 set of DB presses after my dips and that is enough for me. I could get away with just dips - with feet forward - and flyes for chest. I think OHP or Arnold Presses, Rear Rows and a set or two of side laterals should do the trick for shoulders. A few shrugs if the traps aren't getting worked on back day too, maybe.

It's all a question of finding a workout that our bodies will tolerate and then giving it our all


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Cheers Retro.
> 
> I only have a flat bench.
> 
> I'm still in pain sitting down so getting into position for the pullovers would be a no no at present. I shouldn't really be doing anything but, yes, avoiding spine compression is the priority
> 
> I get shoulder pain from any pressing exercise. Not really bad, but have avoided pressing for some time just in case it gets any worse. I do 1 set of DB presses after my dips and that is enough for me. I could get away with just dips - with feet forward - and flyes for chest. I think OHP or Arnold Presses, Rear Rows and a set or two of side laterals should do the trick for shoulders. A few shrugs if the traps aren't getting worked on back day too, maybe.
> 
> *It's all a question of finding a workout that our bodies will tolerate and then giving it our all*


some wise words there mr ming, imo never a truer word spoken! think you could write a book on philosophies about it all! at least you are training smarter in regards to you back problems and it hasnt stopped you completely. crack on big man :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Dan

I get bored easily so I need to be doing something. Also it is easy to get into the mindset of waiting for a complete recovery before doing anything. Don't get me wrong, sometimes rest and patience is the only option. When I first did my discs years back I literally couldn't get out of bed for weeks and struggled to do anything at all for many weeks more. After a while, though, I fell into a pattern of doing nothing, and it was only after I got a right kick in the ass from someone that I got my sh1t together, stopped feeling sorry for myself, and started to fight back. There's a reason why they make you walk as soon as possible after leg operations and the like.

But it is a fine line to be sure.


----------



## Replicator

danMUNDY said:


> some wise words there mr ming, imo never a truer word spoken! think you could write a book on philosophies about it all! at least you are training smarter in regards to you back problems and it hasnt stopped you completely. crack on big man :thumb:


The son of Odin is so full of wiseness his wisdom is wisely wissed and never questioned. he is nearly the wisest of the wise ..... and someday, when he is my age he will be as wise as me


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> The son of Odin is so full of wiseness his wisdom is wisely wissed and never questioned. he is nearly the wisest of the wise ..... and someday, when he is my age he will be as wise as me


You been drinking that highland honeydew again Rep? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> You been drinking that highland honeydew again Rep? :lol: :lol:


no visits to devils kitchens nor devils brews touched my lips in nearly 16 years Ming  It was found within a sober head that at tiems is full of sh1t :lol:

but not taking away from your wiseness tho :nono:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> no visits to devils kitchens nor devils brews touched my lips in nearly 16 years Ming  It was found within a sober head that at tiems is full of sh1t :lol:
> 
> but not taking away from your wiseness tho :nono:


What can I say, mate?

You're very wise


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> What can I say, mate?
> 
> You're very wise


LOL ...see............ how can i compete wi that mg: :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Cheers Dan
> 
> I get bored easily so I need to be doing something. Also it is easy to get into the mindset of waiting for a complete recovery before doing anything. Don't get me wrong, sometimes rest and patience is the only option. When I first did my discs years back I literally couldn't get out of bed for weeks and struggled to do anything at all for many weeks more. After a while, though, I fell into a pattern of doing nothing, and it was only after I got a right kick in the ass from someone that I got my sh1t together, stopped feeling sorry for myself, and started to fight back. There's a reason why they make you walk as soon as possible after leg operations and the like.
> 
> But it is a fine line to be sure.


yeah i know what you are saying, i almost went the same way a couple years back, i hurt my shoulder to the point where the slightest db press would have an unbearable pain shoot through my upper arm and shoulder, only planned on taking a couple weeks out to let it rest but got so paranoid i ended up taking two month out, dont get me wrong, did me the world of good but i maybe didnt need that amount of rest, but i just got in a habit of just going home after work and getting on with life without the gym, but it came a time i got so down about it, enough was enough, and i was back

recently hurt my other shoulder on my bike at work, and although not as bad as the last time but those old demons nearly crept up on me, but this time i know its not as bad, and im just being carful with it, as of yet, lifting isnt aggravating it, one bit, although im aware of it when i go about daily life, turning my steering wheel, and lifting my arm above my head, to dry my hair etc..the good thing is im noticing it less and less each day...think im finally getting to grips with listening to my body rather than just almost give up like i did back then..


----------



## nogger

Good going Ming hope your not feeling to sore in the morning....Most would admit defeat,feet up on the settee eating ice cream and crisp and ow my back..But not you.. What a great motivation for us you are. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

nogger said:


> Good going Ming hope your not feeling to sore in the morning....Most would admit defeat,feet up on the settee eating ice cream and crisp and ow my back..But not you.. What a great motivation for us you are. :thumbup1:


Cheers Nogs. Maybe I'm just stupid lol:lol:


----------



## nogger

Mingster said:


> Cheers Nogs. Maybe I'm just stupid lol:lol:


Er didn't think of that.:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Its just going to be a case of trial and error for you m8, like you say its finding the exercises that work without hurting you any further.

You know better than anyone your limits just take it steady and dont rush.

Once you have found your feet again with a routine that fits you'll be right


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Its just going to be a case of trial and error for you m8, like you say its finding the exercises that work without hurting you any further.
> 
> You know better than anyone your limits just take it steady and dont rush.
> 
> Once you have found your feet again with a routine that fits you'll be right


True enough, Dave.

I'm just trying to find exercises I can do without aggravating my lower back whilst it heals. Whilst there are obviously some exercises that work training wise better than others I'm not that bothered which I end up doing. As long as I put enough effort in I'll get the results I want from most any exercises as I'm a great believer in that it's the effort and intensity that really counts. I'm in a fortunate position in that I don't have to worry too much about increasing mass so that does make things that much easier too.

A few short, intense, focused sessions each week alongside recovery from my injury and I'll be a happy man

Especially if my recovery coincides with my next scheduled cycle


----------



## Mingster

Back feeling a bit better today

Physio went well and he says I'm ahead of the schedule he suggested last week. Did a few Calf Raises this afternoon to keep things ticking over, but otherwise a quiet day. Missus has been out to the seaside with the grandkids so I've just been lolling about the house and doing lots of nothing much.

Starting to get the diet back on track so things heading in the right direction.


----------



## Greshie

Good to see you getting back on track!


----------



## Replicator

Takes time Ming but you know this m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back feeling a bit better today
> 
> Physio went well and he says I'm ahead of the schedule he suggested last week. Did a few Calf Raises this afternoon to keep things ticking over, but otherwise a quiet day. Missus has been out to the seaside with the grandkids so I've just been lolling about the house and doing lots of nothing much.
> 
> Starting to get the diet back on track so things heading in the right direction.


Good to hear this mate :thumbup1:

Hows the week with the Grandkids been,you ready to give them back now lol ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good to hear this mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Hows the week with the Grandkids been,you ready to give them back now lol ?


Cheers, mate.

Oh, yes....... :wacko:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers, mate.
> 
> Oh, yes....... :wacko:


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Evening bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Another quiet day, and another decent day back wise

Missus took the grand daughter to see my parents today and I tagged along as a passenger. It was the first time I've been in a car since the injury and, whilst there's still no way I could drive myself, it's another step in the right direction. Weighed myself whilst at my parents - I always use their scales for consistency - and despite being off cycle for some time now, a lack of recent training and the fact that I've been eating much less than usually lately I'm still sitting at 17 stone 2 lbs. I'm quite happy with this as I have definitely grown leaner and gives me a pretty decent starting point for my next dabble with the meds

No training of any sort today apart from a 100 reps each arm with the Heavy Grips spread over a few sets this morning. Grandkids will be off home on Saturday and, whilst it's been great to see them, I'm really looking forward to a rest and some uninterrupted sleep:lol:

Haven't really had the time to give all the journals my normal attention with one thing and another this last week or so. Will make up for this over the weekend guys.

All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

well done ming, glad everything is getting back to normal mate.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Another quiet day, and another decent day back wise
> 
> Missus took the grand daughter to see my parents today and I tagged along as a passenger. It was the first time I've been in a car since the injury and, whilst there's still no way I could drive myself, it's another step in the right direction. Weighed myself whilst at my parents - I always use their scales for consistency - and despite being off cycle for some time now, a lack of recent training and the fact that I've been eating much less than usually lately I'm still sitting at 17 stone 2 lbs. I'm quite happy with this as I have definitely grown leaner and gives me a pretty decent starting point for my next dabble with the meds
> 
> No training of any sort today apart from a 100 reps each arm with the Heavy Grips spread over a few sets this morning. Grandkids will be off home on Saturday and, whilst it's been great to see them, I'm really looking forward to a rest and some uninterrupted sleep:lol:Haven't really had the time to give all the journals my normal attention with one thing and another this last week or so. Will make up for this over the weekend guys.
> 
> All the best:thumbup1:


Totally know where your coming from ......its like ye have to be doing something with them constanty ....and the wee tykes tire ye out mentally in a way your own never did LOL

Its great having them for a wee while but its good to be able to hand them back as well


----------



## Mingster

Woke up this morning looking very lean indeed At least a 4 pack on display, so missed no opportunity to display said abs - must have been the KFC Family Feast Bucket I had yesterday

Been to the docs this morning and has given me a sick note until 13/August. Back still feeling half decent, but sore and feels like it wouldn't take a great deal to set it off again. Despite this I will be starting a limited training routine over the next couple of days. Have really missed the cardio too, believe it or not.

Right, off to do some physio, stretching, hanging upside down and all of the usual stuff....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hope you have a good day mate! i was meant to to have a tattoo appointment today but had to cancel it due to having a holiday to pay for, i think the misses wouldnt have been too happy if i had chosen the appointment haha, so now i find myself with two days off work, shopping, washing and training today, and tomorrow i find myself a man of leisure :thumb: thinks its worked out ok!

love that dry look when we first wake up, wish it lasted the whole day haha


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Woke up this morning looking very lean indeed At least a 4 pack on display, so missed no opportunity to display said abs - must have been the KFC Family Feast Bucket I had yesterday
> 
> Been to the docs this morning and has given me a sick note until 13/August. Back still feeling half decent, but sore and feels like it wouldn't take a great deal to set it off again. Despite this I will be starting a limited training routine over the next couple of days. Have really missed the cardio too, believe it or not.
> 
> Right, off to do some physio, stretching, hanging upside down and all of the usual stuff....


Good stuff mate,hope all goes well with the limited training stuff,you would have had a six pack if it werent for the family feast


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good stuff mate,hope all goes well with the limited training stuff,you would have had a six pack if it werent for the family feast


You don't understand this dieting thing at all, do you Rob?:no:

If I'd had a Bargain Bucket on the side I would have had an 8 pack today:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

So what with one thing and another, and a series of plan changes today, I decided to have a Chest and Shoulders workout this afternoon....

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips - feet forward.

1x10x bw. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+20kg. 1x10x bw+30kg. 1x10x bw+40kg.

DB Bench.

1x45kg to failure.

DB Flye.

1x32kg to failure.

Rear Laterals.

1x20x20kg. 1x15x20kg.

Side Laterals.

1x20x15kg. 1x18x15kg.

Nice workout all in all. Back a little tender but nothing to get too excited about. This workout is pretty much what I was doing prior to the injury save the dips are 10kg or so lighter as I thought it wise to build back up. The last rep with 40kg added was tough but not too bad really. Press and Flyes went well, up a rep or two if anything, and the laterals were fine. I'll get a video of the laterals next time the missus is in and I'm training so I can show you my unconventional style and no doubt upset the purists

Will try a modified Back workout next time out and, after that, we'll see what Leg work I can manage at the moment.


----------



## Rob68

Not bad for just keeping things ticking over :lol: I`d say that was pretty much a full on workout you got in there mate,cant believe you hung a belt with weights on when youve got a duff back :no: :laugh:

Great going you nutter :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Not bad for just keeping things ticking over :lol: I`d say that was pretty much a full on workout you got in there mate,cant believe you hung a belt with weights on when youve got a duff back :no: :laugh:
> 
> Great going you nutter :thumb:


 

In my defence I would say that if anything, hanging the weights from my belt stretches out my back lol. It's stuff pressing down and compressing my spine which causes the problems, or movements which involve bending over

I appreciate there's a degree of bending involved in the rear laterals but I can minimise that and still focus on my rear delts. This is why I've dropped the Rear Delt Rows at the moment. Back training wise I'll have to give almost any form of row a miss, and possibly shrugs as well. Chins and pulldowns are ok as long as I don't overdo it and go too heavy. I'll have to wait and see with legs.

I can always do a bit extra forearm work for a week or two whilst things are on the mend.

No aas for 4 weeks now and it will be a minimum of another 4 weeks before I start up again so I really shouldn't be pushing too hard at the minute anyway to be fair:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Hope your back is improving Ming?

One step forward.......bloody bodies a?? :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> In my defence I would say that if anything, hanging the weights from my belt stretches out my back lol. It's stuff pressing down and compressing my spine which causes the problems, or movements which involve bending over
> 
> I appreciate there's a degree of bending involved in the rear laterals but I can minimise that and still focus on my rear delts. This is why I've dropped the Rear Delt Rows at the moment. Back training wise I'll have to give almost any form of row a miss, and possibly shrugs as well. Chins and pulldowns are ok as long as I don't overdo it and go too heavy. I'll have to wait and see with legs.
> 
> I can always do a bit extra forearm work for a week or two whilst things are on the mend.
> 
> No aas for 4 weeks now and it will be a minimum of another 4 weeks before I start up again so I really shouldn't be pushing too hard at the minute anyway to be fair:whistling:


Ah right gotcha about the weight belt stretching your back,you wearing your belt doing normal every day stuff to or wouldnt that help it ?

Would lunges be a no no then for a bit of leg stuff ?


----------



## Mingster

Don't think wearing the belt makes much difference one way or the other mate. It's more a question of trying to maintain a good posture than of having a support.

Lunges may be ok. I haven't tried any leg stuff yet - apart from a bit of calf work - so I don't really know what will affect me yet

I genuinely think squats will be ok, but not until I've recovered a lot more than I have at present. I have good squatting form and have no back pain/strain from doing it normally.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> So what with one thing and another, and a series of plan changes today, I decided to have a Chest and Shoulders workout this afternoon....
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips - feet forward.
> 
> 1x10x bw. 1x10x bw+10kg. 1x10x bw+20kg. 1x10x bw+30kg. 1x10x bw+40kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x45kg to failure.
> 
> DB Flye.
> 
> 1x32kg to failure.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x20kg. 1x15x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x15kg. 1x18x15kg.
> 
> Nice workout all in all. Back a little tender but nothing to get too excited about. This workout is pretty much what I was doing prior to the injury save the dips are 10kg or so lighter as I thought it wise to build back up. The last rep with 40kg added was tough but not too bad really. Press and Flyes went well, up a rep or two if anything, and the laterals were fine. I'll get a video of the laterals next time the missus is in and I'm training so I can show you my unconventional style and no doubt upset the purists
> 
> Will try a modified Back workout next time out and, after that, we'll see what Leg work I can manage at the moment.


That all looks good tho Ming .............when your hurting its just easing in to get away from that stiffness eh

I am also going to add in to one of my weds rouitines your rear delt laterals after reading about how you did them and see how it goes. I gave this method a wee try on Wed there and found it really good ......Im going to call them Mings Rear Delt laterals


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Rep That's very flattering. People will be able to do an entire Ming workout soon....

....Hmmm. Maybe I'm missing a trick here lol. Now where did I put that video camera? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Just hope none of us end up with a Ming Back


----------



## Tassotti

My local Chinese takeaway is called the Ming Tak Inn


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> My local Chinese takeaway is called the Ming Tak Inn


Hmmmm....


----------



## Tassotti

see


----------



## Mingster

Oh, I didn't doubt you mate. Just wondering what I was expected to Tak Inn lol....


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> see
> 
> View attachment 89947


any dispute totally quashed :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Our local Chinese has gone right downhill recently. I'm pretty much exclusively a pizza or occasional kebab man these days....


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Oh, I didn't doubt you mate. Just wondering what I was expected to Tak Inn lol....


ye tak in a muckle heep o calories ming.... did ye no ken that fur phack sake :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Well I'm in need of some new batteries - well worn out today.

Up early doors to see off the family, and to marvel at how empty our house suddenly seems. Missing the grandkids already but will be glad of the rest no doubt. Here's a pic of little Ava having a bath in the kitchen sink



Went back to bed at dinner time with the intention of doing a bit when I got up. No chance. Can barely keep my eyes open. Going to lie about, eat some food and get myself sorted for a back workout tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

Just had a little stretch...


----------



## Tassotti

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Well I'm in need of some new batteries - well worn out today.
> 
> Up early doors to see off the family, and to marvel at how empty our house suddenly seems. Missing the grandkids already but will be glad of the rest no doubt. Here's a pic of little Ava having a bath in the kitchen sink
> 
> View attachment 90008
> 
> 
> Went back to bed at dinner time with the intention of doing a bit when I got up. No chance. Can barely keep my eyes open. Going to lie about, eat some food and get myself sorted for a back workout tomorrow


She s a wee cracker Ming .......weve got our Mya again for three hours tommorow

hope your healing up okay


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Just had a little stretch...
> 
> View attachment 90031


I know I shouldnt laugh but LMFAO ...hope its helping m8


----------



## Tassotti

There was a young man named Ming

Who was named by a few as a King

He's got a nice rack, but has a bad back

So he hangs upside-down in this thing


----------



## Mingster

There was a young fellow named Tass

Who'd like to give night shifts a pass

But he get paid great riches

To get a bulge in his britches

So he puts up with them for the cash....


----------



## Greshie

I have to say I think Ming has the edge in this poetry write off ........


----------



## Tassotti

Greshie said:


> I have to say I think Ming has the edge in this poetry write off ........


He is a cunning linguist that's for sure


----------



## Mingster

There was a fine fellow named Greshie

Who's body, he wished, was more fleshy

But with some more Deads

Curls, rows and Overheads

He'll soon be more monstrous than Nessie....


----------



## Tassotti

Think the inspiration has passed /......


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> There was a fine fellow named Greshie
> 
> Who's body, he wished, was more fleshy
> 
> But with some more Deads
> 
> Curls, rows and Overheads
> 
> He'll soon be more monstrous than Nessie....


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Come on guys....Greshie isn't the most poetically friendly moniker now is it....


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mate that photo is fcuking awesome :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks like an armed robbey gone wrong in aladins cave :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

lol lovin the poetry ming, many sides to u isnt there


----------



## Replicator

There is an old lifter called mingster

who lifts till his @rse is all blisters

he rubs them with cream

to no avail it would seam

coz his blisters are as big as his sister. ..............................boom boom


----------



## Mingster

:no:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

there was an old cnut called mingster

who got huge eating hundreds of ginsters

the pasty man come

and licked out his bum

and now he gets pestered by spinsters


----------



## Fatstuff

yes im a child


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well I'm in need of some new batteries - well worn out today.
> 
> Up early doors to see off the family, and to marvel at how empty our house suddenly seems. Missing the grandkids already but will be glad of the rest no doubt. Here's a pic of little Ava having a bath in the kitchen sink
> 
> View attachment 90008
> 
> 
> Went back to bed at dinner time with the intention of doing a bit when I got up. No chance. Can barely keep my eyes open. Going to lie about, eat some food and get myself sorted for a back workout tomorrow


Great pic of the little un mate,although going off her expression best take your ski mask off next time you take a pic of her :laugh:



Mingster said:


> Just had a little stretch...
> 
> View attachment 90031


Am lost for words,truely am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning Ming the iron god... hope your well ya big mudda fcuker lol X


----------



## Mingster

Morning Flints ya sexy [email protected] How are you feeling, mate? Things settled down in your life?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Morning Flints ya sexy [email protected] How are you feeling, mate? Things settled down in your life?


All good with me mate , its the rest of the fcukers aint it lol X


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> All good with me mate , its the rest of the fcukers aint it lol X


It can seem that way sometimes, mate, that's for sure. Sometimes it's best not to place too much faith in others but, then again, sometimes you can be pleasantly surprised - there is still some goodness in the world, it just takes a bit of finding at times....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> It can seem that way sometimes, mate, that's for sure. Sometimes it's best not to place too much faith in others but, then again, sometimes you can be pleasantly surprised - there is still some goodness in the world, it just takes a bit of finding at times....


dont you hate it though bro when you have to look in the mirror to maybe find the only goodness now and again !!! x


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> dont you hate it though bro when you have to look in the mirror to maybe find the only goodness now and again !!! x


It's never a hardship to look in my mirror mate.... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> It's never a hardship to look in my mirror mate.... :whistling:


lol shallow cnut pmsl x


----------



## Replicator

Im sure theres another rhyme in there somewhere but ill give it a miss and just say hi,.. hope your haveing a good afternoon


----------



## Mingster

Trained Back today. First real session since my injury so exercise choices were heavily influenced by this....

Warm Up.

Wide Pulldowns.

1x12x50kg. 1x12x60kg. 1x10x70kg.

Chins.

1x5x bodyweight. 1x5x 5kg added. 3x5x 10kg added.

Wide Low Rows.

2x15x70kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

2x20x140kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x15x32kg.

DB Curls.

1x12x27kg dropped to 1x12x17.5kg.

Hard work but an enjoyable session. Only just into the warm ups and I felt a sharp pain in my right lat/rhomboid area. WTF. How can I have injured myself there? I haven't done any related training for a fortnight. Never mind. Carried on and the pain eased as I pumped some blood into the area. Not happy with that at all though. No huge weights but I was careful not to over stretch anywhere or put any unnecessary pressure on my lower back. Risked the shrugs at 140kg and they were no bother so was pleased with that.

Finished off with the now customary set of Hammers - weight needs to increase on these - and DB Curls, which I rest paused out for 12 reps, then added a drop just for the fun of it Upper body was well blown up following this session and, as long as there is no delayed reaction, I'm well pleased


----------



## Greshie

All sounding good, even with the odd twinge!


----------



## Mingster

Picked up this little pig sticker today....



Normally I only buy battle ready weapons. This is, however, a 'practical' sword. By this, it is meant, that the weapon has all the qualities of a battle ready weapon, save that it's edges have been blunted so that it can be used safely-ish in re-enactment events. However, after some time spent with a grinder and sharpening stone, a bit of work done to the tang, and a re-bound grip I think I will have me a handy little beater here

A nice little tool with numerous applications


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Picked up this little pig sticker today....
> 
> View attachment 90150
> 
> 
> Normally I only buy battle ready weapons. This is, however, a 'practical' sword. By this, it is meant, that the weapon has all the qualities of a battle ready weapon, save that it's edges have been blunted so that it can be used safely-ish in re-enactment events. However, after some time spent with a grinder and sharpening stone, a bit of work done to the tang, and a re-bound grip I think I will have me a handy little beater here
> 
> A nice little tool with numerous applications


No good nowadays MIng if other guy has a gun :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> No good nowadays MIng if other guy has a gun :lol:


True, mate. A gun is the weapon of the weak, but that's why I have a crossbow


----------



## Mingster

Leg workout today.

Had to be a little careful with this. My back has improved no end recently and I need to do a bit to strengthen it, but it wouldn't take a lot to set me off again....

Warm Up.

Dumbbell Box Squats.

2x8x bodyweight. 1x8x 40kg added. 5x8x 70kg added.

Lunges.

2x20x 40kg added.

Bodyweight Calf Raises.

2x50x bodyweight.

Prone Leg Raises.

3x10x each leg.

Crunches.

1x100.

And done. Nice little workout incorporating some core work as well as leg training. Thought the DB Box Squats would keep the pressure from my lower back and they worked well, the use of the DB's also preventing any pressure down through the spine which a barbell would have created. Lunges were no problem, and a good burn was achieved with the Calf work.

The only thing lacking is some work for the hamstrings, although they do get a secondary hit from the Lunges. I'll manage without any direct work on them for now, but may have to pop into the gym in coming weeks to take advantage of the machines.

All in all a nice, solid session, and another step back towards full fitness


----------



## MRSTRONG

My what a big chopper you have 

No wonder they call you ming the merciless :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> My what a big chopper you have
> 
> No wonder they call you ming the merciless :lol:


Got quite a collection of stuff these days mate Swords, spears, shields, axes, armour and the like.

Keeps me out of mischief


----------



## MRSTRONG

Love it , you got any pics of your armoury I'd like a look .

My gym owner is off to a Viking re enactment at weekend he won swords doing highland games and has a big collection his fave is a battle axe .


----------



## Tassotti

I'm pretty sure Ming's put up pics before of his weapon


----------



## MRSTRONG

I've seen his helmet :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> True, mate. A gun is the weapon of the weak, but that's why I have a crossbow


ive got the wife :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Leg workout today.
> 
> Had to be a little careful with this. My back has improved no end recently and I need to do a bit to strengthen it, but it wouldn't take a lot to set me off again....
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Dumbbell Box Squats.
> 
> 2x8x bodyweight. 1x8x 40kg added. 5x8x 70kg added.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 2x20x 40kg added.
> 
> Bodyweight Calf Raises.
> 
> 2x50x bodyweight.
> 
> Prone Leg Raises.
> 
> 3x10x each leg.
> 
> Crunches.
> 
> 1x100.
> 
> And done. Nice little workout incorporating some core work as well as leg training. Thought the DB Box Squats would keep the pressure from my lower back and they worked well, the use of the DB's also preventing any pressure down through the spine which a barbell would have created. Lunges were no problem, and a good burn was achieved with the Calf work.
> 
> The only thing lacking is some work for the hamstrings, although they do get a secondary hit from the Lunges. I'll manage without any direct work on them for now, but may have to pop into the gym in coming weeks to take advantage of the machines.
> 
> All in all a nice, solid session, and another step back towards full fitness


Nice to see things are improving Ming :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Thanks chaps.

I'll get a pic up of some bits and pieces Ewen, but I have stuff all over the house so won't be able to get it all in one pic. My chain mail hauberk or brynja as we Vikings say, only usually comes out for it's annual oiling lol, as it weighs 20 odd kilos and takes a bit of getting on and off I can tell you. A good site for Viking info is http://www.hurstwic.org/index.html if any are interested

It's nice to get a leg session under my belt. The DB Box Squats at least keep me squatting of a sorts so I'm happy enough with this....For now


----------



## Glassback

You should grow your hair and get a fcuk off sword - you'd look like the barbarian on the front of Hero Quest..... (For those old enough to remember it!)


----------



## Mingster

Here's a few bits and pieces


----------



## MRSTRONG

id like a go on your weapon


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> id like a go on your weapon


I had to stop going out as the missus got fed up of lasses saying this to me.... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I had to stop going out as the missus got fed up of lasses saying this to me.... :whistling:


haha i know the feeling :innocent:


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> id like a go on your weapon


That an unusally gay comment coming fay you big ewen :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Quiet day. Got the big monthly food shop in this morning. Never manage to get enough for the whole month as there's never enough fridge/freezer space but we do our best. Lots of meat, fish, chicken, eggs and the like, and some real food in the form of pizzas

No weights today but core work in the form of three sessions of prone leg raises, 6 sets of 10 reps per session coupled with 100 crunches. A bit of hanging from the inversion table and a bit of lying on the settee watching the weightlifting. My introduction to weight training was in the form of Olympic lifting as there was a club at my local sports centre. I trained in the Olympic style for about a year but it wasn't for me. I didn't have the co-ordination to perfect the techniques to a high enough standard and brute strength just isn't enough with this type of lifting. Hence my moving to powerlifting where brute strength counts for a lot more lol.

Brings back some good memories watching the lifters though, and the amount of muscle that these guys and girls are sporting should put an end to the myth that strength training doesn't cause muscle hypertrophy once and for all imo....


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Here's a few bits and pieces
> 
> View attachment 90211


Are they viking shin pads in that pic,can i borrow them for deads next time :thumb:

Good to see you managed to get a leg session in mate ,but more importantly ,you got the pizzas in


----------



## Mingster

Ha. Pizza power

5 weeks aas free, and a natty Chest and Shoulders workout.... :whistling:

Rotator Cuff warm up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10+10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x8x42.5kg.

DB Bench.

1x45kg to failure.

DB Flye.

1x15x32kg. 1x32kg to failure.

Rear Lateral Drop Set.

15x20kg. 15x15kg. 15x10kg.

Side Lateral Drop Set.

15x15kg. 15x10kg. 15x5kg.

Felt quite weak today. Eating hasn't been the best and I trained immediately after today's visit to the physio which always drains me. Nevertheless all targets were achieved, so can't really grumble. Physio says he might discharge me next week which is good news. There's still a fair way to go but he acknowledges that I know what I'm doing and am well capable of monitoring my own rehabilitation and progress from here on in.

Will be taking it easy weights wise for some time yet and will not be putting the weights up to any extent for a little while. Hoping to resume some cardio work from next week.


----------



## retro-mental

Great inversion pic ming or is that just how you sleep, Can i ask................... Are they Isle of wight perfume bottles on the mantle ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Great inversion pic ming or is that just how you sleep, Can i ask................... Are they Isle of wight perfume bottles on the mantle ?


 

It's how I sleep mate

Not sure what the perfume bottles are. They're one of a million and one things the missus collects - perfume bottles, tea pots, old tins, old signs, anything shabby chic, shoes, dresses, fabrics, angry letters from thr bank manager.... :whistling:

But she puts up with me Makes her a one off gem:thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> It's how I sleep mate
> 
> Not sure what the perfume bottles are. They're one of a million and one things the missus collects - perfume bottles, tea pots, old tins, old signs, anything shabby chic, shoes, dresses, fabrics, angry letters from thr bank manager.... :whistling:
> 
> But she puts up with me Makes her a one off gem:thumbup1:


Maybe i should have her email address !!!!

I got some stuff she might be interested in !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Maybe i should have her email address !!!!
> 
> I got some stuff she might be interested in !


She sells on ebay too, mate. She'll have your eyes out

Been looking at bloody chandeliers today:no::laugh:


----------



## Tassotti

Anyone remember Steptoe & Son


----------



## Mingster

Here's Retro on the prowl for goodies....


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> She sells on ebay too, mate. She'll have your eyes out
> 
> Been looking at bloody chandeliers today:no::laugh:


I dont have any chandeliers but ..........................................

If only you lived closer, I would be over everyday but not to chat to you !!!!!!

If i see a MissMing on ebay i will know now !

Steptoe&son for my new ebay name, Thanks guys


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Anyone remember Steptoe & Son





Mingster said:


> Here's Retro on the prowl for goodies....
> 
> View attachment 90354


Thats teh ones :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

I was in two minds whether or not to train today....

On one hand I'd just trained yesterday, on the other hand I've got stuff I need to do tomorrow....Then I watched Gemma Gibbons win through to the final of the Olympic Judo and was so inspired by her awesome strength and determination that there was no doubt about what I had to do. Truly a woman to walk the hills with....



Back.

Warm Up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

1x10x50kg. 1x10x70kg. 1x10x80kg.

One Arm Rows.

1x5x35kg. 1x5x45kg. 1x5x52kg. 1x5x57kg. 1x5x62kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x90kg to failure at around 25 reps.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x15x35kg.

DB Curls.

1x12x27kg dropped to 1x12x17.5kg.

Adjusted my workout today as the twinge I felt in my right lat/rhomboid area last week hasn't cleared up yet. Chins went out, One Arm Rows came in. Pulley Rows and Shrugs were easy, as were the Hammers and weights were up for the last two of these. Same weight for the DB Curls but felt easier.

Really pleased with this workout and I felt big and very strong.

Cheers Gemma


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Sounding very positive there mingler, that's what we like! I had one of those niggles in my lat/rhomboid area on saturday, seems to have cleared up. Thought heavy tbar rows (well heavy for me, like a warm up weight for you, you brute) would have aggravated it more but seems to have helped 

Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done gemma


----------



## Fatstuff

She was a resilient little beast, i think im in love :wub:


----------



## Rob68

Nice going mate, 2 days 2 workouts,didnt do that when your back was ok :confused1: :laugh:

She was good earlier in the Judo,Have loved the olympics so far,its been ace :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No training for the past two days. I've had some serious tendon soreness from the last couple of workouts and thought it wise to rest up a little.

Drove the car for the first time since my injury today. Went ok, but back very sore after only a quite short journey so a little ways to go yet I feel. Will attempt a leg session tomorrow but will be testing the water a little as to which exercises are suitable to stimulate a bit of muscle whilst not aggravating the back. Not an easy combination to discover.

H ave kept my diet pretty decent throughout this injury period, which has happened to fall on my cruise between cycles. I feel that I may have put on a pound or two but still fairly lean with good abs showing when tensed. A couple of weeks hard dieting would reveal the 6 pack in all it's glory but I can't see myself going down that road just at present. I'm happy to tense the abs if I see anybody looking:laugh:

I've also continued the pro hormone cruise throughout the injury and it is the last day today. I'll give it 6 out of 10. Strength has remained decent considering I doubt I have any testosterone in my system at all by now. My muscles appear fuller, vascularity is up and, as I mentioned, I'm looking pretty lean. Without the injury this could well have been an 8 out of 10 cruise. Only downside has been an outbreak of acne over my shoulders over the past couple of weeks. I don't normally suffer spots and it has been suggested that it is a reaction to the Trenavol V. This is a little worrying as my next cycle will include my first attempt using Tren itself. I'll start with a low dose and see how things go.

Enjoy the weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Must have felt good to be able to get back behind the wheel eh Ming, I'm not a fan of long journeys in the car, well its more a case of being in the seated position, gets to a certain amount of time and my knee gets the most awful dull ache, kinda eased up since I started to include cissius in with my joint protection regime, but still not 100% but it's getting more tolerable, any ideas as to what it could be, had it for a couple years but just got on with things? Im either thinking tendonitus or when I was younger I had osgood slatter (think that's how it's spelt) disease when I was 11, recon it could be that returning to haunt me?

Hope you are enjoying your weekend buddy


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> Must have felt good to be able to get back behind the wheel eh Ming, I'm not a fan of long journeys in the car, well its more a case of being in the seated position, gets to a certain amount of time and my knee gets the most awful dull ache, kinda eased up since I started to include cissius in with my joint protection regime, but still not 100% but it's getting more tolerable, any ideas as to what it could be, had it for a couple years but just got on with things? Im either thinking tendonitus or when I was younger I had osgood slatter (think that's how it's spelt) disease when I was 11, recon it could be that returning to haunt me?
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your weekend buddy


I don't know mate tbh. I do know that I had something similar following my first back injury and the physio said that it was a trapped nerve being aggravated by using the pedals. That was just above my kneecap. The current ache is in my left buttock but is doubtless a nerve problem as well. I might try one of those lumbar support pad things you can get. I had a flimsy one from Poundland lol but I crushed it on one quick trip to the shops:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Leg session today. Apart from reduced poundages there were no concessions made for the injury. Sick and tired of injuries. Fcuk 'em.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Calf Raises.

1x50. 1x50.

Leg Press.

1x30x180kg. 1x25x200kg. 1x20x220kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x260kg.

Barbell Box Squats. 2 second pause.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x100kg.

Walking Lunges.

1x20 strides with 42.5kg added.

Cracking session. No obvious flare up of the injury so it's a question of waiting to see how I feel as the day goes on. First impressions are positive.

Went back to barbell squatting today. Can't be on with this dumbbell stuff, it just doesn't feel right. Was tempted to up the weight a little further as 100kg was easy despite the 2 second pause but common sense prevailed. There's plenty of time to increase the weights once the old back recovers properly. May well stick to the box squats in the future. My squatting form is good but doing them this way makes it virtually impossible to get them wrong. Also good for explosive power from the bottom of every rep.

All well. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mingster

This is pretty much how I do my Box/Bench Squats although I pause a little longer in the bottom position....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

never tried these before, another 'as reccomeneded by ming' me thinks :thumb:

surely you would want to have the bench set a little closer, save a few steps walking back, esp if you had all that weight on your back?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> This is pretty much how I do my Box/Bench Squats although I pause a little longer in the bottom position....


ive never liked and was put off ever doing these when i was able to squat due to the fact that it causes a lot of compression on the spine between the sitting down and the weight on your back and if you miss judge and sit down too forecfully .........ohhhhh dear , crunch!!


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> never tried these before, another 'as reccomeneded by ming' me thinks :thumb:
> 
> surely you would want to have the bench set a little closer, save a few steps walking back, esp if you had all that weight on your back?


Yes, mate. I straddle the bench right from unracking the weight. I couldn't find a video to show it that way


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> ive never liked and was put off ever doing these when i was able to squat due to the fact that it causes a lot of compression on the spine between the sitting down and the weight on your back and if you miss judge and sit down too forecfully .........ohhhhh dear , crunch!!


It doesn't if you do it properly and stick your ass right out mate. Most people squat incorrectly by not sticking their ass out far enough and therefore rounding their backs to make the lift. If your ass is out far enough you are forced into maintaining the correct arch in your lower back and the weight is taken on the hips, glutes and quads with little or no pressure on the lower back.

20 years of powerlifting teaches you to stick your ass out lol....


----------



## Greshie

Never heard of bench squats before ... what's the difference to normal squats?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Never heard of bench squats before ... what's the difference to normal squats?


As per the video Gresh. Every rep is of uniform depth and is a static lift from the bottom of the movement with no bounce or cheat. Similar to doing each rep of a set of deads with a new set up every rep rather than bouncing off the ground in the bottom position.

Using the bench also encourages the lifter to stick his ass out far enough as mentioned in a previous post. A lack of ass sticking out is the most common mistake made by squatters and is where most back injuries originate.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It doesn't if you do it properly and stick your ass right out mate. Most people squat incorrectly by not sticking their ass out far enough and therefore rounding their backs to make the lift. If your ass is out far enough you are forced into maintaining the correct arch in your lower back and the weight is taken on the hips, glutes and quads with little or no pressure on the lower back.
> 
> 20 years of powerlifting teaches you to stick your ass out lol....


well, just for the record, when i did squat I did stick my ass out


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> As per the video Gresh. Every rep is of uniform depth and is a static lift from the bottom of the movement with no bounce or cheat. Similar to doing each rep of a set of deads with a new set up every rep rather than bouncing off the ground in the bottom position.
> 
> Using the bench also encourages the lifter to stick his ass out far enough as mentioned in a previous post. A lack of ass sticking out is the most common mistake made by squatters and is where most back injuries originate.


exactly how I do my partials with the trapbar but dont sit down


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> well, just for the record, when i did squat I did stick my ass out


Never said you didn't mate

When I go for my weekly physio my guy actually has me doing these as part of my sessions. Not with 100kg admittedly But with a barbell across my shoulders and squatting back onto a bench for reps. The idea is to add weight as progress continues, but these systems are designed for the average person not seasoned lifters so I don't think 100kg is excessive, probably the equivalent to 20kg or less for a non trainer


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Never said you didn't mate


Oh hell ming I know that ............I just NEEDED you to know................that was all :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

Jeez dude! You're one strong mofo!! Impressive weight your shifting there mate, well in. Hope your physio helps you out abit


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Jeez dude! You're one strong mofo!! Impressive weight your shifting there mate, well in. Hope your physio helps you out abit


Just going steady away mate. Only second legs session since my injury so have to be careful. I was in agony after pushing our supermarket trolley around Asda last week lol....

Hmmm....It probably weighed at least 300kg mind:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah the amount you eat mate, it would off been at least 300kg. haha Hope your feeling better Ming.


----------



## Redbeard85

Just a fooking leaf in the wind for you ye genetic freak!! :lol: Sound annoying bro, especially with your training.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah the amount you eat mate, it would off been at least 300kg. haha Hope your feeling better Ming.


Cheers Matt. Getting there slowly



lee85 said:


> Just a fooking leaf in the wind for you ye genetic freak!! :lol: Sound annoying bro, especially with your training.


I'm just going to take my time Lee. Was targeting 200kg x8 for the squats but only got to 200kg x2 before the injury. Need to take things a little slower this time and forget about the big lifts I could manage 15 years ago:no: Getting old, what a bummer


----------



## Redbeard85

Thats a good plan dude, no need to rush in a cause any more damage. And old my ass!! :stupid: ...You make us young pups look like...well...pups! :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Cheers Matt. Getting there slowly
> 
> I'm just going to take my time Lee. Was targeting 200kg x8 for the squats but only got to *200kg x2* before the injury. Need to take things a little slower this time and forget about the big lifts I could manage 15 years ago:no: Getting old, what a bummer


still a pretty impressive lift to say the least there ming, no one can take that away from ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

lee85 said:


> Jeez dude! You're one strong mofo!! Impressive weight your shifting there mate, well in. Hope your physio helps you out abit


LEE .................its coz, like Ewen hes a viking :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

Replicator said:


> LEE .................its coz, like Ewen hes a viking :thumb:


I don't think being scottish is working out for us then :blink: :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Morning bro..cracking stuff going on in here just had a catch up.

Managing to work round the various injuries and keeping the head up is top work mate good on ya 

Il be after some fcuked RC advice this week I reckon lol.

Sent you a pm mate,something you may be able to help with.


----------



## Mingster

Anytime BBB

Feeling a bit under the weather today. Not injury related, just a bit groggy. Was up at 6.30 but pooped back to bed for an hour a little later lol. Having said that, I've managed to eat 3 breakfasts so all can't be that bad

No training planned for today. Am hoping to visit my parents and that will involve a longer drive than I've managed so far so we'll see how that goes. I've done my morning physio and will do some hanging on the inversion table before I set off.

15 days until my blood test and my next trt injection.


----------



## MRSTRONG

This back problem has set you back mate its sh1t not being 100% or even 90% .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> This back problem has set you back mate its sh1t not being 100% or even 90% .


Very true, mate, but you've got to make the best of it.

It's not effecting my Chest & Shoulder session much. For Legs I managed sets of Box Squats yesterday with the barbell across my back for the first time since the injury. Sets with 100kg and no adverse reaction today so that's good. Back day is the problem with no Rows or Deads and I've tweaked a lat too lol so very limited at the minute. But hey ho, I can survive a few weeks without much back work. I won't shrink overnight

Could be worse


----------



## Craigyboy

Mingster, sorry to be asking kinda personal questions, but you say your on trt, was this a result of using gear for a long time, how does your docs react when you tell them you still use? Or do out just keep quiet about it.

As said I know it's kinda personal so if you tell me to fvck off and stop being nosey I won't be offended, just curios is all.


----------



## Mingster

Craigyboy said:


> Mingster, sorry to be asking kinda personal questions, but you say your on trt, was this a result of using gear for a long time, how does your docs react when you tell them you still use? Or do out just keep quiet about it.
> 
> As said I know it's kinda personal so if you tell me to fvck off and stop being nosey I won't be offended, just curios is all.


No worries.

I've mentioned it several times in this journal. Last year I was diagnosed with a benign tumour on my pituitary gland. It is this tumour that has shut down my hormone production. I was 7 years aas free when this diagnosis was made and have only started with the gear again since I was put on trt.


----------



## Craigyboy

Bloody hell, wasn't expecting that!

Everything on the mend now I hope. WIll have a proper read through your journal later when I have a bit more time, interesting to see how the big guys train and eat.


----------



## Tassotti

Craigyboy said:


> Bloody hell, wasn't expecting that!
> 
> Everything on the mend now I hope. WIll have a proper read through your journal later when I have a bit more time, interesting to see how the big guys train and eat.


If you are gonna mimic Ming's diet, you willl need to remortgage the house


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> If you are gonna mimic Ming's diet, you willl need to remortgage the house


Yes. There's no point pussyfooting around. Eat big and train brutal, it's the only way. I genuinely feel that the aas is the icing on the cake and that most lifters simply don't train hard enough. There's way too much 'comfort zone' training and not enough mental strength.

Just watch the effort the strongmen put in. Or watch the Olympic lifters - it's the Mens U105kg today - and tell me you see people in your gym putting in that much effort.


----------



## Craigyboy

Mingster said:


> Yes. There's no point pussyfooting around. Eat big and train brutal, it's the only way. I genuinely feel that the aas is the icing on the cake and that most lifters simply don't train hard enough. There's way too much 'comfort zone' training and not enough mental strength.
> 
> Just watch the effort the strongmen put in. Or watch the Olympic lifters - it's the Mens U105kg today - and tell me you see people in your gym putting in that much effort.


I agree with you on the training and eating part, I eat pretty well for my size and could eat more but want to steady gain and not just be a big fat waterry mess, I have took my training back to basics and doing a stronglifts 5x5 as my legs are sh!t and so was my form on big compound exercises, no aas at the moment gonna want to be hitting 150 squat, and 200 kg dead before I use again, but I reckon I can do this by 12-15 weeks from know so training is gonna be intense !

Determined to do it right but am still a noob and mistakes are gonna be made!


----------



## Tassotti

I just cannot believe the audacity.

Comes in here asking all sorts of personal questions, and then calls Ming "a big fat watery mess"

Not on mate !

:ban:


----------



## Mingster

Craigyboy said:


> I agree with you on the training and eating part, I eat pretty well for my size and could eat more but want to steady gain and not just be a big fat waterry mess, I have took my training back to basics and doing a stronglifts 5x5 as my legs are sh!t and so was my form on big compound exercises, no aas at the moment gonna want to be hitting 150 squat, and 200 kg dead before I use again, but I reckon I can do this by 12-15 weeks from know so training is gonna be intense !
> 
> Determined to do it right but am still a noob and mistakes are gonna be made!


Sounds good mate. Any help I can offer feel free to ask:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Cant keep a good man down mate thats for sure,some people would be crying and stuffing their faces with alsorts of sh1t with less of an injury than you have,your a credit mate and inspiring :thumbup1:

Glad Greshie asked about the box squats,think i may give them a go soon to get a bit more explosive in the up part of my squats

Hope the car trip is ok and the folks are well :thumbup1:

Repped mate and fully deserve them to pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Craigyboy

Tassotti said:


> I just cannot believe the audacity.
> 
> Comes in here asking all sorts of personal questions, and then calls Ming "a big fat watery mess"
> 
> Not on mate !
> 
> :ban:


Cvnt


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Cant keep a good man down mate thats for sure,some people would be crying and stuffing their faces with alsorts of sh1t with less of an injury than you have,your a credit mate and inspiring :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad Greshie asked about the box squats,think i may give them a go soon to get a bit more explosive in the up part of my squats
> 
> Hope the car trip is ok and the folks are well :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob:thumbup1:

I think you'll enjoy the box squats. Just remember to stick your bum right out and your back arched. Don't thump down on the bench and keep some tension in your quads in the bottom position.

Off out now so I'll catch you all later


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Cant keep a good man down mate thats for sure,some people would be crying and stuffing their faces with alsorts of sh1t with less of an injury than you have,your a credit mate and inspiring :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad Greshie asked about the box squats,think i may give them a go soon to get a bit more explosive in the up part of my squats
> 
> Hope the car trip is ok and the folks are well :thumbup1:


I'm thinking about trying the box squats next session too ... will be interesting to check performance against ordinary squatting, theoretically there should be no difference but I have the suspicion box squats could be more difficult!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I'm thinking about trying the box squats next session too ... will be interesting to check performance against ordinary squatting, theoretically there should be no difference but I have the suspicion box squats could be more difficult!


They are Gresh. Go lighter


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> I'm thinking about trying the box squats next session too ... will be interesting to check performance against ordinary squatting, theoretically there should be no difference but I have the suspicion box squats could be more difficult!


Agreed Gresh,have to start with a pretty low weight first,although if i sit down i might be tempted to take a nap :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

How are you doing Mingster mate?

Havent been on here for a while, hope alls well and your back is on the mend


----------



## Mingster

Hi Ash. I'm ok. There's always something less than 100% but just got to make the most of it

How are you? You managed to find a system you can stick to yet? Hope your hols went well:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Hi Ash. I'm ok. There's always something less than 100% but just got to make the most of it
> 
> How are you? You managed to find a system you can stick to yet? Hope your hols went well:thumbup1:


Im good cheers.

I havent been on hols yet, 5 weeks time, gonna hit the dnp for 14 days if i can do it for that long.

Currently im doing higher volume more times a week trying to shed this bodyfat, but once hols are done i will be going back to compounds and lower reps


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders in The House of Pain this afternoon and the clashing of iron and blood-curdling roars of triumph had many a local running for the hills....

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Dips.

10x bodyweight. 10x10kg added. 10x20kg added. 10x45kg added. 10x45kg added.

DB Bench.

1x47.5kg to failure.

DB Flyes.

1x15x35kg. 1x35kg to failure.

Rear Laterals Drop Set.

20x20kg to 15x15kg to 10x10kg.

Side Laterals Drop Set.

20x20kg to 15x15kg to 10x10kg.

Best workout I've had since the injury without a doubt. 6 weeks aas free and feeling strong as an ox today. 2 sets at 45kg on the dips for 10 is a recent best and I think I actually did 12 reps for the last set but I'll only count 10 with strict form. Upped the weight on the presses. Aimed for 8 reps and got 12/13 before failure. Could lift a lot more with these but those dips take it out of you that's for certain. Upped the weight on the Flyes too with no loss of reps.

A slightly different approach to the reps scheme with the Lateral drop sets and these fairly hit the spot. Shirtless, I met the missus at the front gate when she finished work, picked her up and slung her over my shoulder and carried her into the house. The moaning of the other village women was a glorious thing to hear

As you may have guessed my back feels a lot better today, following a bad day yesterday. This workout doesn't affect it much anyway. Back and Legs are a different story unfortunately.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice super sets there ming a bluddy good job done pal.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders in The House of Pain this afternoon and the clashing of iron and blood-curdling roars of triumph had many a local running for the hills....
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Dips.
> 
> 10x bodyweight. 10x10kg added. 10x20kg added. 10x45kg added. 10x45kg added.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x47.5kg to failure.
> 
> DB Flyes.
> 
> 1x15x35kg. 1x35kg to failure.
> 
> Rear Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 20x20kg to 15x15kg to 10x10kg.
> 
> Side Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 20x20kg to 15x15kg to 10x10kg.
> 
> Best workout I've had since the injury without a doubt. 6 weeks aas free and feeling strong as an ox today. 2 sets at 45kg on the dips for 10 is a recent best and I think I actually did 12 reps for the last set but I'll only count 10 with strict form. Upped the weight on the presses. Aimed for 8 reps and got 12/13 before failure. Could lift a lot more with these but those dips take it out of you that's for certain. Upped the weight on the Flyes too with no loss of reps.
> 
> A slightly different approach to the reps scheme with the Lateral drop sets and these fairly hit the spot. Shirtless, I met the missus at the front gate when she finished work, picked her up and slung her over my shoulder and carried her into the house. The moaning of the other village women was a glorious thing to hear
> 
> As you may have guessed my back feels a lot better today, following a bad day yesterday. This workout doesn't affect it much anyway. Back and Legs are a different story unfortunately.


Good to see your on the mend Ming :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

As Replicator says ... good to see you on the mend !


----------



## BigBarnBoy

After all that, you didnt injure your back again doing whatever happened after youd carried her into the house did you bro?

:lol: :lol:

Nutter


----------



## Rob68

BigBarnBoy said:


> After all that, you didnt injure your back again doing whatever happened after youd carried her into the house did you bro?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nutter


 :lol:

Are you sure your not pulling the wool over our eyes with this back injury ? recent PB`s in workouts on Dips etc,slinging ladies over your shoulder,think i best get me a dodgy back if thats what happens :laugh:

You can tell your on the mend by the way your back posting,long may it continue to pal :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No weight training today. Just the usual physio, core work and hanging upside down.

As it has been such a nice day the usual dog walk ending up going on and on as I lost track of time whilst catching some sun. Poor little bugger was knackered by the time we got home.

Done a bit of cooking and have gotten my next couple of days worth of food prepared. Diet has been very good of late. Not as strict as it will be on cycle but lots of good food and very high protein intake. Will try to cobble together some sort of back workout tomorrow.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ming, Looking as good as ever buddy, keep up the hard work bro. Yeah , I need to do more cardio, only cycling 30 miles a week 6 a day. it will double when I cycle to the gym and back consistently.


----------



## Mingster

A back workout today....

Warm Up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

1x20x50kg. 1x15x70kg. 1x12x80kg.

One Arm Rows.

1x8x35kg. 1x8x47kg. 3x8x52kg.

Chins.

3x10x bodyweight.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x15x35kg.

DB Curls.

1x12x27kg dropped to 1x12x17.5kg.

Steady away today. No huge poundages as I wasn't feeling at my strongest. I haven't been sleeping well at all this past week or so and it has caught up with me a little today. Nevertheless a good, solid session using slow, strict form and feeling every rep. Consolidation, as I am wont to say lol.

Very warm as well. Might just have to have a couple of scoops of ice cream in some lemonade later


----------



## Redbeard85

Excellent bro, like to hear you doing the nice slow movements on the reps, it definatly forks ye up quickly :rockon:


----------



## Fatstuff

just the usual .. hanging upside down lol

yeah for a fcukin vampire bat LOL


----------



## retro-mental

Box squats are excellent

For anyone having issues with squatting form i found box squats taught me how to squat so rather than an up down movement its about sitting back on the heals by using your hips. the further back you sir the more hip drive it will take to lift you off the box. Elitefts boys , Rippetoe or better still louie simmons explains it best I can now when squatting use my hip drive better than ever after a few months box squatting. Never bounce off the box and dont slam down and like ming said , Keep that booty out !!


----------



## retro-mental

Good to see things are getting back on track ming, Its frustrating to say the least but a good few workouts there !


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Excellent bro, like to hear you doing the nice slow movements on the reps, it definatly forks ye up quickly :rockon:


I can do proper reps sometimes lol. Not often though. I have developed my own style of lifting which works for me. I sometimes wonder when people post they see big guys training with sloppy form. Occasionally this may be the case but, more often than not, I think the big guys have simply developed their lifting one stage further as there is definitely a limit to how much you can lift with strict form.

Strict form is essential on technical lifts such as the squat, deads, power cleans etc however....



Fatstuff said:


> just the usual .. hanging upside down lol
> 
> yeah for a fcukin vampire bat LOL


Just call me Vlad



retro-mental said:


> Box squats are excellent
> 
> For anyone having issues with squatting form i found box squats taught me how to squat so rather than an up down movement its about sitting back on the heals by using your hips. the further back you sir the more hip drive it will take to lift you off the box. Elitefts boys , Rippetoe or better still louie simmons explains it best I can now when squatting use my hip drive better than ever after a few months box squatting. Never bounce off the box and dont slam down and like ming said , Keep that booty out !!


Exactly mate:thumbup1:



retro-mental said:


> Good to see things are getting back on track ming, Its frustrating to say the least but a good few workouts there !


Cheers Retro. I'm at the stage where I'm rarely 100% these days and have adapted my training so many times to suit my fitness, or lack of lol, that I can get a decent session done in most situations these days


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i swear there was some more advice i was gonna bug you for...but until i remember what it was, just wante dto say keep up the good work mr ming...even though u are dealing with injuries, still seems you are doing your best to crack on and not let them hold you back!

def been one of the biggest helps and inspiration since i joined the board big man! just thought id show my appreciation:thumb:

that is until its comes back to me what i wanted to ask, then il be back buggin ya :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Any time Dan


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ming, you adding things to your workout or you do your own set thing?!

Results are looking good pal, what you weighing at now?


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Ming, you adding things to your workout or you do your own set thing?!
> 
> Results are looking good pal, what you weighing at now?


I don't vary my exercises much, Matt. I pretty much stick to the tried and tested faithfuls. Sometimes I'll change things to train round an injury as I am at the moment.

I'm probably a little over 17 stones at the moment.


----------



## Mingster

Well, the lack of sleep over recent days finally caught up with me today. I'm normally an early riser but didn't wake until 11 o'clock this morning. Not a problem, but it puts me behind a little food-wise.

Just finished my normal breakfast of a cup of tea, pint of milk, 4 Weetabix, 4 eggs, 2 wholemeal toast, honey and a 100g protein shake. Now for dinner


----------



## Tassotti

Hi Ming. How's it hanging ?


----------



## Mingster

Steady away Tass, thank you.


----------



## Mingster

Well, a while back somebody asked me to post a pic of me as a young man lol so that they could gauge my genetic potential for gaining muscle. At the time I wasn't about to rummage around in the loft for a pic - I'm not a one for pics tbh and I definitely haven't got ready made up albums in a drawer - but today I've found one....

This is me age 18/19 I don't see a great deal of genetic potential myself....


----------



## Greshie

Blimey .... difficult to tell under all that hair !


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well, a while back somebody asked me to post a pic of me as a young man lol so that they could gauge my genetic potential for gaining muscle. At the time I wasn't about to rummage around in the loft for a pic - I'm not a one for pics tbh and I definitely haven't got ready made up albums in a drawer - but today I've found one....
> 
> This is me age 18/19 I don't see a great deal of genetic potential myself....
> 
> View attachment 91290


Bet you got some wolf whistles from behind though :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Blimey .... difficult to tell under all that hair !


When I was 11 my mother told me I could have anything I wanted if I passed my 11+ exams and went to Grammar School. I passed, and my wish was no more pudding bloody basin haircuts. I'm 7/8 years since a haircut in this picture and I didn't finally get my hair cut until I was 27. I entered several powerlifting competitions with hair long enough to sit on



Rob68 said:


> Bet you got some wolf whistles from behind though :lol:


And from the front, mate, and from the front:laugh:

I had a huge harem of adoring rock chicks


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Well, a while back somebody asked me to post a pic of me as a young man lol so that they could gauge my genetic potential for gaining muscle. At the time I wasn't about to rummage around in the loft for a pic - I'm not a one for pics tbh and I definitely haven't got ready made up albums in a drawer - but today I've found one....
> 
> This is me age 18/19 I don't see a great deal of genetic potential myself....
> 
> View attachment 91290


Arms were very white and creased mate,nice scarf though


----------



## retro-mental

Brilliant pic ming and nice sabbath tee !!

I see potential there, Potential to be charles mansons double !!!!!

I love old pics like that !


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Well, a while back somebody asked me to post a pic of me as a young man lol so that they could gauge my genetic potential for gaining muscle. At the time I wasn't about to rummage around in the loft for a pic - I'm not a one for pics tbh and I definitely haven't got ready made up albums in a drawer - but today I've found one....
> 
> This is me age 18/19 I don't see a great deal of genetic potential myself....
> 
> View attachment 91290


aww young ming!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Brilliant pic ming and nice sabbath tee !!
> 
> I see potential there, Potential to be charles mansons double !!!!!
> 
> I love old pics like that !


Funnily enough, when I first went to Uni I had a room on the ground floor of my block. A lass from the first floor came up to me one day and said that her room mate was scared to come downstairs because she was certain I was Charlie Manson So I had to go upstairs with her and prove to her roomy that I wasn't so scary really lol. Needless to say I soon recruited them both into my family:whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

thats what i wanted to ask minglet, well its not of importance now, but will come in handy for future reference....

when using high weight/low reps, your typical strength training if you will, obviously it is quite an intense workout, as you are noramlly working toward the upper end of your 1rm, say 80-90% i would imagine,

now say a typical rippetoe workout, perscribes a working set of 3x5, but i have found when using this, eps on squats when the weight gets heavier and rest time increases, i find myself in the gym too long after a couple of warm ups, then resting 3 minutes or so between working sets tends to drag the time out. like i normally do 60kgx5 80kgx5 then 120kg 3x5 for the working weight, would it be just as affective to do the two warm ups, then just 1 all out set, so 60kgx5 80kgx5 then 120x5, then next workout, increase the weight of the working set?

i seem to have waffled on but i think you will get the gist of what im getting at?

ta bud


----------



## Mingster

When I was powerlifting I would train in the traditional 5x5 style and not worry about how much rest I needed between sets as long as I could lift the weight at the end of the rest period. In fact, sometimes we would have up to 10 minute rests between sets of squats as this mimicked the approximate length of time between lifts at a powerlifting meet.

Nowadays I am a fan of increasing weight set by set on my strength lifts i.e. 60kg, 80kg, 100kg, 125kg, 150kg. This allows me to keep the rest between sets relatively short and enables me to focus my main effort into the last set. Now imagine my strength improves and my last set goes up to 170kg. I will still keep the first 2/3 sets quite light and use them as warm up. The fourth set will be a 'finding my range' set, and the final set once again the all out effort set i.e. 60kg, 80kg, 110kg, 140kg, 170kg.

Using this style allows quite short rest periods, gives a good warm up to your muscles, and will still allow you to retain enough energy to utilise when you need it - getting the poundage of your last 'money' set to keep creeping upwards.

So, to answer your question, yes


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

cheers for the reply dude, helpful as always, along with reasoning to back up your answer :thumb:

after i spoke to you via pm, and when we discussed my workouts, i def found my workouts were alot more productive with just one working set to failure,having a couple of warm ups for the the first exersise then a single warm up followed by a work set, even skipping the warm ups, say for a leg day, 2-3 warm ups on squats, followed by one work set, followed by a couple of warm ups on SLDL then 1 work set, then when it came to the leg curl and exten,as i felt they were already warmed form the compound movements, i just went into the working sets, that's when i found my poundages increasing, as opposed to getting spent doing warm up after warm up then 3 straight sets, etc and it just got me thinking could teh same be applied to a 3x5 as i would still be adding weight the next session, it was also because there were another 2 or 3 exercises to be done 3x5, with warm ups and time was just running away with me...im really considering trying my hand at wendlers at some point, as it only focuses on the one big lift, with additional assistance work, if required, instead of 3 big lifts in one session, i think you have seen my pct strength workout, like one day its squat>bench>tbar row>dips and the next was deadlift>clean and press>pull ups, i quite enjoyed doing it but set out like that with all the warmups and longer rest, it was getting a bit much

cheers for clearing that up for me though, i appreciate it, as always :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Have you looked at HIT training Dan. Dorian Yates does a good series of vids I could link you to if you haven't already seen them?

Yes, warm ups are important. But, when you've already warmed up on a big compound exercise such as squats and gone to say, 90% of your max on that exercise, to me, the need to warm up for subsequent exercises for that muscle group is greatly reduced, if not eliminated entirely. The more unproductive sets you do the less productive sets you will *be able* to do.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i have done, and it interests me a great deal, although..when i have googled it, i have come across the blood and guts training vids on bb.com, and i have the mike mentzer ebook heavy duty,are there any others from yates n co i sould look out for? im going away for a couple of weeks and was hoping to pick myself up a physical copy of one of their books, well i know metzer has literature but unsure about yates. also there is a guy in my gym who wants to workout with after i get back, although he spends maybe 2 hours high volume high frequency too, im just wondering if it will take much to convince him to knock the volume and frequently on the head and give HIT ago with me, as im all up for this and its more beneficial i would imagine to have a training partner on hand. he seems interested, although until it comes to it, might be a tough sell, although i think it will do him the world of good to change things up for the time being?


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Have you looked at HIT training Dan. Dorian Yates does a good series of vids I could link you to if you haven't already seen them?
> 
> Yes, warm ups are important. But, when you've already warmed up on a big compound exercise such as squats and gone to say, 90% of your max on that exercise, to me, the need to warm up for subsequent exercises for that muscle group is greatly reduced, if not eliminated entirely. The more unproductive sets you do the less productive sets you will *be able* to do.


Agree 100% :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Dorians methods on the Blood and Guts are similar insofar as he does 3 exercises, does 2 warm up and 1 all out set for the first exercise, 1 warm up and 1/2 all out sets for the second exercise and 1/2 all out sets for the third if I recall correctly.

I like a combination of this and traditional strength training. One big compound for 5 progressive weight sets is usually all the warm up I'll have for subsequent exercises. As you rightly said why do warm ups for Leg Extensions when you have already done some squats? All extra warm up does for me is depletes energy and strength levels and eats into recovery time.

I've read the Mentzer books but nothing from Yates I'm afraid. I tried Mentzers Super High Intensity training for a while back in the early 90's and it definitely works to a certain extent. I found it too stressful on my body over a very short period of time and, whilst I agree with the principals, I feel a diluted version would give better results for most.

Good luck with recruiting a training partner. Good ones are very hard to find


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i wish you were here to train me, would make things so much easier, although im sure i can manage, esp if gary jumps on board, im mean, its the results i was having witha reduced vol/frequency and high intercity when he started to take an interest in training with me, and i think if i can get him out the smith machine and squatting as im not sure he does much in regards to his legs, tehn i think i will have gotten of to a good start. iv never really used negatives or forced reps before as iv mostly trained solo, so i think it will be good for me too  obvs i wouldnt want to go to failure under an oly bar, but it will come in handy to have him there to spot me on various other equipment

will have to have a look out,its well enough having it on my pc but i cant take that away with me haha, will be nice to have something to occupy me and keep the ol grey matter ticking over for a couple of weeks while im there, untill i get back

its a new challenge, but one that im very excited about


----------



## Mingster

Good luck, Dan, and I hope we'll discuss it more nearer the time....

Go easy with the negatives and forced reps to start with. They can be very stressful on the system and need to be built up to like anything in this game:thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

oh im sure we will big man!

yeah i was thinking of cycling them in like every 3rd workout or so, i was really feeling it going to positive failure for 1 or 2 reps, im dreading (but also looking forward to) seeing how i respond to those extra tricks to get a few extra reps and negative failures and the like, just gotta make sure he can understand, last time it didnt quite workout, i was doing some side laterals, and i said, ok im gonan go for x amount of reps, gave me a couple spotted ones to get to the desired amount, but i said i wanna do 2 or 3 extra, but can you lift my arms up with me so i could in a sense, cheat it to the top so i could fight the negative for a couple of reps to finish the set, but he still lightly spotted me, making me do most of the work, although by that time, as i had gone to positive failure, i had nothing left in me

second time lucky eh, will just have to explain a little better, watch this space :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Quiet day today. As mentioned earlier I slept late so haven't even attempted to consume the usual amount of food. Still eaten well, however, and have just demolished a giant portion of the missus home made meat loaf. No weights attempted, just the usual physio, core work and hanging stuff Went for another monster walk with the dog. I could get used to this if I could afford not to work and the weather was always so pleasant. Sadly, neither is the case.

A little aside on training partners here.

In all my years of training I have never had a regular training partner. There are a variety of reasons for this, not the least being that I've mostly trained at home for the last 8/9 years and you don't meet many training partners in your house, or would be willing to invite some of the buggers in there to start with lol. Even in my gym training days though, I've never found a real training partner. Few are reliable enough to start with, or can get to the gym at the times when you need them to. Fewer still are prepared to train the way I train or to try routines that aren't the popular perception of how one should workout. It's amazing the amount of people who follow the pro's workout schedules as reported by reputable magazines such as Flex:whistling:

My mate, Davy, would be a good training partner. He's the same age as myself, has been training for donkey's years and has a first class physique. He is also very knowledgeable on all aspects of training, diets and peds. We do have the occasional workout together but, sadly, his training philosophy is quite the opposite of my own. He likes higher volume, lighter weights, lots of supersets and the like, and it certainly works for him.

Just goes to show that there are more ways than one to achieve our goals, and that finding the way that works for yourself is, without doubt, the most important discovery you can make.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Well, a while back somebody asked me to post a pic of me as a young man lol so that they could gauge my genetic potential for gaining muscle. At the time I wasn't about to rummage around in the loft for a pic - I'm not a one for pics tbh and I definitely haven't got ready made up albums in a drawer - but today I've found one....
> 
> This is me age 18/19 I don't see a great deal of genetic potential myself....
> 
> View attachment 91290


your bedroom hasnt changed much :lol:

good hair growth


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> your bedroom hasnt changed much :lol:
> 
> good hair growth


That was my young lady at the times room lol.

Actually, she was a year or two older than me

Funnily enough we are still in touch and she is one of my very few true friends, and most certainly my longest standing friend


----------



## retro-mental

Crazy fuker !!


----------



## Mingster

Trained around my back injury and managed a Leg workout this afternoon...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

1x20x180kg. 1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x260kg. 1x20x280kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 2x8x110kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 45kg added.

Bodyweight Calf Raises.

2x50.

A good session all things considered. Took about 10 minutes longer than usual for some reason. I found it difficult to focus on the job at hand and found my mind wandering onto different subjects which is very unusual for me whilst training. On the plus side I added 20kg to the Leg Presses, 10kg to the Squats and 2.5kg to the Lunges

Haven't slept or eaten at all well for the past couple of days but hey ho, these things happen. 10 days to my blood test so 10 days to my next jab of the Elixir of Life

That should get me focused.


----------



## dtlv

Mingster said:


> Well, a while back somebody asked me to post a pic of me as a young man lol so that they could gauge my genetic potential for gaining muscle. At the time I wasn't about to rummage around in the loft for a pic - I'm not a one for pics tbh and I definitely haven't got ready made up albums in a drawer - but today I've found one....
> 
> This is me age 18/19 I don't see a great deal of genetic potential myself....
> 
> View attachment 91290


Found pic mentioned in other thread 

Hard to assess genetic potential from a pic like that (or any pic really because part of potential is stuff you can't see), but you sure look a friendly dude 

Anyway you've worked hard for years, and that's why you look a bit of a beast now... and know what you are doing too, so that makes your advice always valid, irrelevant of genetic potential/limitations.


----------



## Mingster

Dtlv74 said:


> Found pic mentioned in other thread
> 
> Hard to assess genetic potential from a pic like that (or any pic really because part of potential is stuff you can't see), but you sure look a friendly dude
> 
> Anyway you've worked hard for years, and that's why you look a bit of a beast now... and know what you are doing too, so that makes your advice always valid, irrelevant of genetic potential/limitations.


I didn't really consider taking physique shots back in those days lol...But thank you for the kind words. Your advice and knowledge are always welcome:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

danMUNDY said:


> oh im sure we will big man!
> 
> yeah i was thinking of cycling them in like every 3rd workout or so, i was really feeling it going to positive failure for 1 or 2 reps, im dreading (but also looking forward to) seeing how i respond to those extra tricks to get a few extra reps and negative failures and the like, just gotta make sure he can understand, last time it didnt quite workout, i was doing some side laterals, and i said, ok im gonan go for x amount of reps, gave me a couple spotted ones to get to the desired amount, but i said i wanna do 2 or 3 extra, but can you lift my arms up with me so i could in a sense, cheat it to the top so i could fight the negative for a couple of reps to finish the set, but he still lightly spotted me, making me do most of the work, although by that time, as i had gone to positive failure, i had nothing left in me
> 
> second time lucky eh, will just have to explain a little better, watch this space :thumb:


Why don't you just get him to watch blood and guts so he knows what it's all about with the negatives etc etc?

That's what I done with my mate cos he couldn't grasp what I was saying over the phone to him.

Hope all is well in your world of iron Ming


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> Found pic mentioned in other thread
> 
> Hard to assess genetic potential from a pic like that (or any pic really because part of potential is stuff you can't see), but you sure look a friendly dude
> 
> Anyway you've worked hard for years, and that's why you look a bit of a beast now... and know what you are doing too, so that makes your advice always valid, irrelevant of genetic potential/limitations.


haha cuddly stoner you mean :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Ash. Steady away, mate, steady away


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha cuddly stoner you mean :lol:


HaHa. I was relatively drug free in those days


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> HaHa. I was relatively drug free in those days


just not the day that picture was taken


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> just not the day that picture was taken


Probably not that whole decade mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

will do ash, was gonna get some other info for him to read and prepare himself with the theories and sciences behind it all, taht way he wont be going in blind, after all this time training high volume, i think it will be a bit of an eye opener/body shock for him lol got a few articles and what not

mingster my man, looks like another succesful workout :thumb:

i think i have seen you write about grip work and the like, i find this is a weak point of mine that i would like to address, as its the first thing to give when doing deadlifts, rows, shrugs, etc, say for instance on my deadlift..anything up to 100kg, and its fine, much over and my grip fails, whereas if i use straps, i can easily deadlift 150+ my last pb was 170kgx2. i was looking on strengthshop at shin guards and they had those grips you squeeze (best way i can describe them lol) would these be a worthwhile investment...or are there any other exercises you would prescribe?


----------



## Mingster

Hi Dan.

Firstly, I don't do a great deal of grip work tbh. I've done a bit lately as I've been laid up and I've been doing what I can do rather than what I want to do

Secondly, I'm a fan of straps. I've got the strength shop Thor ones and I use them on a variety of exercises.

Yes, it's nice to have a strong grip, but I'm not going to let it stand in the way of working my muscles harder. In my powerlifting days I had a grip capable of hanging onto a 300kg deadlift for the required single rep but I would still use straps for higher rep work in the gym. I don't want to be worrying about my grip failing when I'm grinding out those last few heavy rows or shrugs, I want to be focusing on the muscles I am working at that time.

That said, what to do to strengthen your grip? I have some Heavy Grips which are similar to the squeezy things you mention They are ok but not essential imo. The best exercises I've found are 1) Static Holds - hols a heavy barbell or dumbbells at arms length for as long as possible, upping the time each session: or hang from the chinning bar with added weight using the same principal. And 2) Pinch Grips, where you would hold a couple of plates at arms length with your fingers, pinching them together for as long as possible.

Do a couple of sets of these once or twice a week and you should soon see some improvement in your grip


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Dtlv74 said:


> Found pic mentioned in other thread
> 
> Hard to assess genetic potential from a pic like that (or any pic really because part of potential is stuff you can't see), but you sure look a friendly dude
> 
> *Anyway you've worked hard for years, and that's why you look a bit of a beast now... and know what you are doing too, so that makes your advice always valid, irrelevant of genetic potential/limitations.*


*
*

X2!!!!!!!

Taken note Ming  will def give it a go incorperating that lot, but yeah I like straps too ...only try to use them for the last set/heaviest weight mind


----------



## dtlv

ewen said:


> haha cuddly stoner you mean :lol:


Haha, freaking exactly what I was thinking :lol:

Is all good though, minus the bread that description is not far off from me a few years back!!!

I also love the use of the phrase 'relatively drug free'! :laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt

There are only two types,

drugfree and non drug free if you take them occasionally then your not drug free.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> There are only two types,
> 
> drugfree and non drug free if you take them occasionally then your not drug free.


What are you on about? :confused1:

I haven't been drug free since 1988.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> What are you on about? :confused1:
> 
> I haven't been drug free since 1988.


 :lol:

Good to see you still managing to increase the weights on the workouts ... How is the back at the moment,improving daily i hope :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> There are only two types,
> 
> drugfree and non drug free if you take them occasionally then your not drug free.


or warriors and women ...


----------



## Greshie

I am beginning to think that being drug free is somewhat overrated


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> I am beginning to think that being drug free is somewhat overrated


 :lol: x 2 Gresh ,time to start jabbing me thinks :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

There's nothing wrong with being drug free, but there's nothing to be proud of in being drug free either.

It's a choice like any other and only becomes an issue when those with no knowledge start spouting nonsense.

For the record what I've said is this: I have taken aas in the past. I am coming to the end of an 8 week period where I haven't taken any. I will be taking them again from next week.

Happy days


----------



## dtlv

Juicing is simply a personal choice that reflects a personal risk assessment and set of choices and goals... I don't see any morality attached to the choice either way.

When people get on their high horse about it either for or against I tend to switch off if honest... the pro PEDs group tend not to be too helpful to naturals, and the anti group tend to not be too supportive of the users... while those without judgement quietly do whatever they do best, and usually help far more people along the way.


----------



## Mingster

Dtlv74 said:


> Juicing is simply a personal choice that reflects a personal risk assessment and set of choices and goals... I don't see any morality attached to the choice either way.
> 
> When people get on their high horse about it either for or against I tend to switch off if honest... the pro PEDs group tend not to be too helpful to naturals, and the anti group tend to not be too supportive of the users... while those without judgement quietly do whatever they do best, and usually help far more people along the way.


  I shouldn't get excited tbh.

At the end of the day I am on prescribed trt for medical reasons so I have no choice in the matter and couldn't be natty if I wanted to be. I also explain my history of aas use in the introductory post of this journal so it is hardly a secret and I mention any peds I'm using for completeness in the same way that I mention my diet, training, moods and sleep patterns. It would be nice to debate these things in a lively, informed manner - I do love a good debate - but there's always a few who don't let a total lack of knowledge of a subject prevent them giving their opinion

Right. That's enough seriousness for one day. More rubbish food tonight, then back to the grind tomorrow:innocent:


----------



## dtlv

Yes mate, am aware of what you've shared about your medical issues... must all have been quite a ride, and molto respect. I was accused of being an idealist by someone the other day, and unashamedly I am :lol: ... I 'idealistically' believe in simply not making value judgements about things; debates about effectiveness and relevance are all good, but every body does best when all is said and done when we put different views aside and simply just help each other... it doesn't have to get more complicated than that!


----------



## Tassotti

Filthy cheats I say - debate over


----------



## Mingster

Dtlv74 said:


> Yes mate, am aware of what you've shared about your medical issues... must all have been quite a ride, and molto respect. I was accused of being an idealist by someone the other day, and unashamedly I am :lol: ... I 'idealistically' believe in simply not making value judgements about things; debates about effectiveness and relevance are all good, but every body does best when all is said and done we simply just help each other... it doesn't have to get more complicated than that!


The medical stuff sounds much worse than it is. It was a little scary when first diagnosed but all has gone well since then, and it is simply part of everyday life these days. My aching joints give me more trouble tbh

I used to be very opinionated and still have my moments lol, but I have mellowed over the years and try to think things through before I react. This is especially important when using the internet I feel as once posted, always posted so to speak. It's rather like having a stenographer recording your every word so that someone can come along and trip you up later. Sometimes I find it therapeutic to type a load of abuse then delete it lol. One day I'll probably press post instead of delete:lol:

I like helping people with their training. It's rewarding when advice given gets results and it is the next best thing to training oneself. If we all share our knowledge without prejudice we'll all progress so much further with so much less wasted effort:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good to see you still managing to increase the weights on the workouts ... How is the back at the moment,improving daily i hope :thumbup1:


Back is getting better slowly, mate. Some days it's a bit better than others. Driving is still causing me grief. Had to do a bit of driving today and am a little sore now. I'll just have to get on with it though, as I can't afford much more time off work. Have an appointment at the doctors tomorrow afternoon so I'll see how things go.

No training today. Usual physio and stuff. Diet has been getting steadily worse all week. No peds and the fact that my trt is at it's lowest ebb are not helping at all. I must get things back on track tomorrow. Planning a Chest and Shoulders workout tomorrow. I've had a few requests for a Ming Row/Laterals video so I'll see if I can talk the missus into filming a couple of lifts. My backs not really up to the Rows but I might manage a set or two if I go light. I'll try my best


----------



## Mingster

Had no energy and no inclination to train today but managed to get done what needed to be done...

Chest and Shoulders.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x 10kg added. 1x10x 20kg added. 1x9x 50kg added. 1x8x 50kg added.

DB Bench.

1x47.5kg to failure.

DB Flye.

2x12x35kg.

Ming Rows.

1x12x70kg. 1x12x50kg.

Rear Laterals supersetted with Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg s/s with 2x15x15kg.

Went for the 50kg dips today and even though I managed quite well with hindsight it was a mistake as they fairly took it out of mere and impacted on the rest of the workout. Felt really weak today. No real reason for this, just one of those days.

Got the missus to video a couple of lifts. The Ming Rows were giving my back some gyp and this wasn't helped by the first video not working for some mysterious reason. Had to drop take 2 down to 50kg as my back was complaining loudly. Managed a second video of the laterals although the lighting was crap and I look about 12 stone lol. Will try and get the vids loaded tonight at some point. Off to do some physio to try and sort my back out.

Ah well. One of those days I suppose


----------



## DiggyV

Mate - I see you have rotator cuff warm up in your routines, but what do you actually do?


----------



## Tassotti

It's a bit Narcissistic to name a lift after yourself

Almost as bad as retro :ban:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> It's a bit Narcissistic to name a lift after yourself
> 
> Almost as bad as retro :ban:


Well Tass. I never actually did the naming Just going along with what people have asked for really. Several people have asked for a demonstration of this particular exercise although really there is nothing exceptional about it and the vid isn't the clearest tbh.


----------



## Ash1981

We all wait with bated breath......


----------



## Tassotti

Mingster said:


> Well Tass. I never actually did the naming Just going along with what people have asked for really. Several people have asked for a demonstration of this particular exercise although really there is nothing exceptional about it and the vid isn't the clearest tbh.


Haha..I know....pulling your plonker


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> Haha..I know....pulling your plonker


Its no joke M8 ..they will be named after him .................................when the book comes out :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Mate - I see you have rotator cuff warm up in your routines, but what do you actually do?


It's difficult to explain Digs...I do the exercise Dorian has his trainees doing at the beginning of this video...





 Then I do a similar movement but from side to side rather than up and down if you follow my meaning. I superset these exercises for 4 supersets of 15 reps each movement.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It's difficult to explain Digs...I do the exercise Dorian has his trainees doing at the beginning of this video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I do a similar movement but from side to side rather than up and down if you follow my meaning. I superset these exercises for 4 supersets of 15 reps each movement.


The very same one that I do plus the ones you are probalby on about from stomach out to the side :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

The Delt Row vid is taking a bit of sorting:no:

Here's the Rear/Side Lateral one to keep you going lol. Atrocious lighting giving me the skinny look but there you go...


----------



## mikemull

Vid is private ming


----------



## Tassotti

need to change privacy settings


----------



## Mingster

Try that


----------



## mikemull

Sorted


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> The Delt Row vid is taking a bit of sorting:no:
> 
> Here's the Rear/Side Lateral one to keep you going lol. Atrocious lighting giving me the skinny look but there you go...


Very good Ming ......you look like a skinny rapist :lol: lighting is sound as a pound


----------



## Tassotti

Beast


----------



## Redbeard85

Skinny?! :lol: ... Forking beast like Tass said!!


----------



## Greshie

Great vid Ming


----------



## Guest

Looking well m8! Beast!


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Very good Ming ......you look like a skinny rapist :lol: lighting is sound as a pound





Tassotti said:


> Beast





lee85 said:


> Skinny?! :lol: ... Forking beast like Tass said!!


I'm not sure I'm comfortable with all these sex offender references lol...

I can assure you I'm quite a bit 'fuller' than that video suggests. I must be back up around the 17.5 stone mark at the minute as my diet has gone to pot recently and 8 weeks aas free and the fact that I'm approaching 12 weeks since my last trt shot are taking their toll at the minutemg: Expecting big improvements from next week onwards 7 days and counting till jab time


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I'm not sure I'm comfortable with all these sex offender references lol...
> 
> I can assure you I'm quite a bit 'fuller' than that video suggests. I must be back up around the 17.5 stone mark at the minute as my diet has gone to pot recently and 8 weeks aas free and the fact that I'm approaching 12 weeks since my last trt shot are taking their toll at the minutemg: Expecting big improvements from next week onwards 7 days and counting till jab time


you still look fvckin big tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I did 'accidently' hit a couple of arm shots at the end but the bloody missus had stopped filming:cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Mingster said:


> The Delt Row vid is taking a bit of sorting:no:
> 
> Here's the Rear/Side Lateral one to keep you going lol. Atrocious lighting giving me the skinny look but there you go...


Ming, just stop it with the 'skinny look' comments... really, just don't ok, looking very muscular and with mature muscle not pumped up and bloated. 

As for the sex offender comments, well to be fair it does look like a gimp mask, and the huffing and puffing doesn't help either! :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Gimp with muscle is a dangerous combo Ming


----------



## Mingster

Here's the Rear Rows video. Doesn't look anything special but the important factor is to really focus on the rear delts as the primary pulling force, rather than just lifting the weight. My back was giving me some serious grief by this point hence the punch bag head support and the reduced poundage


----------



## flinty90

fcukin mint ming ....


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Here's the Rear Rows video. Doesn't look anything special but the important factor is to really focus on the rear delts as the primary pulling force, rather than just lifting the weight. My back was giving me some serious grief by this point hence the punch bag head support and the reduced poundage


i love doing my rear delts with this movement aswell mate, i lay face down on an incline bench for even more strictness bro XX


----------



## Tassotti

Belt not help there...

Love the way you have a balaclava to hand #gangster


----------



## dtlv

Mingster said:


> Here's the Rear Rows video. Doesn't look anything special but the important factor is to really focus on the rear delts as the primary pulling force, rather than just lifting the weight. My back was giving me some serious grief by this point hence the punch bag head support and the reduced poundage


Yep, rear delt rows are a good exercise but hard to get right.... as you say have to focus hard and keep concentration on the feel and pull with those delts... otherwise the rhomboids and even the traps can end up taking too much away from them.


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> i love doing my rear delts with this movement aswell mate, i lay face down on an incline bench for even more strictness bro XX


Exactly my plan for the future, mate. I haven't done these for a while as they aggravate my disc injury but have been meaning to stick a vid of them up for ages so went for it. I'm suffering now, but I reckon doing them on a bench will avoid that problem in the future. I'll have to drop the weight and go for strictness but that is a good thing. Maybe put my benck on blocks to raise it as I only have the one flat 17 inch bench


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Here's the Rear Rows video. Doesn't look anything special but the important factor is to really focus on the rear delts as the primary pulling force, rather than just lifting the weight. My back was giving me some serious grief by this point hence the punch bag head support and the reduced poundage


Thats the very ones Im adding to my routine...The ming rear delt rows :thumbup1: I like how you rest your head on summit as I do exactly the same with a foot stool on the end of the bed . Perfect hight too ,,,,,minted


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Exactly my plan for the future, mate. I haven't done these for a while as they aggravate my disc injury but have been meaning to stick a vid of them up for ages so went for it. I'm suffering now, but I reckon doing them on a bench will avoid that problem in the future. I'll have to drop the weight and go for strictness but that is a good thing. Maybe put my benck on blocks to raise it as I only have the one flat 17 inch bench


yes mate the incline bench will stop the pressure on your back pal deffo worth a go for you matey ... and thanks for the reps chief !! you do look fcukin beastly though bro !!


----------



## Mingster

Back is feeling much better this morning The 45 minutes of physio I did last night before bed seems to have done the trick. I'm relieved to tell the truth as I need to get back to work on Monday or I'll be struggling to pay the bills so the last thing I needed was a last minute relapse.

I have some serious doms in my chest and shoulders and my triceps feel like they've been pummelled with iron bars lol. This is how I get away with no direct work for the tri's. A couple of sets of dips with 50kg added totally destroys them and gives them all the growth they need. Having said that, I'm thinking of adding a single set of high rep tricep work a week to match my current bicep work. It's deciding which exercise to choose. Skulls and most forms of pushdowns wreck my elbows, so I think it will be a toss up between CGBP and Bench Dips. I'd prefer to use the dips tbh but need to develop a method of adding a fair bit of weight to make them worth while.

Another change has seen me order a proper dipping belt. Doing the heavy weighted dips is very awkward just using a length of rope as I do. Once I get going things aren't so bad, but the initial 1 or two reps are very difficult due to the weight swinging about and making it difficult to balance. The Strength Shop belts are only recommended up to 30kg surprisingly enough, but I have managed to order a one from another site with a 100kg capacity

Now there is a worthy target


----------



## Ash1981

100kg is beastly mate, just get a metal chain instead


----------



## Rob68

Nice vids mate :thumbup1:

You said you werent in the mood for training but trained anyway,what is it you say to others ? Them`s the workouts that count :thumb:

Just a suggestion on adding weight to bench dips,how about a rucksack but worn back to front with weights inside ? sounds daft like and not sure if it would work but just a suggestion


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice vids mate :thumbup1:
> 
> You said you werent in the mood for training but trained anyway,what is it you say to others ? Them`s the workouts that count :thumb:
> 
> Just a suggestion on adding weight to bench dips,how about a rucksack but worn back to front with weights inside ? sounds daft like and not sure if it would work but just a suggestion


Cheers mate

It's a sensible suggestion and an option I have considered. It's just finding a suitable bag that's strong enough to carry a decent amount of weight. If I was in a gym I would just get somebody do dump a few plates on my lap. Training by yourself does have some down sides lol...


----------



## dtlv

Mingster said:


> Back is feeling much better this morning The 45 minutes of physio I did last night before bed seems to have done the trick. I'm relieved to tell the truth as I need to get back to work on Monday or I'll be struggling to pay the bills so the last thing I needed was a last minute relapse.
> 
> I have some serious doms in my chest and shoulders and my triceps feel like they've been pummelled with iron bars lol. This is how I get away with no direct work for the tri's. A couple of sets of dips with 50kg added totally destroys them and gives them all the growth they need. Having said that, I'm thinking of adding a single set of high rep tricep work a week to match my current bicep work. It's deciding which exercise to choose. Skulls and most forms of pushdowns wreck my elbows, so I think it will be a toss up between CGBP and Bench Dips. I'd prefer to use the dips tbh but need to develop a method of adding a fair bit of weight to make them worth while.
> 
> Another change has seen me order a proper dipping belt. Doing the heavy weighted dips is very awkward just using a length of rope as I do. Once I get going things aren't so bad, but the initial 1 or two reps are very difficult due to the weight swinging about and making it difficult to balance. The Strength Shop belts are only recommended up to 30kg surprisingly enough, but I have managed to order a one from another site with a 100kg capacity
> 
> Now there is a worthy target


Have you played around much with board presses? They do great for the tri's especially when performed with a medium close grip. Can employ heavy loading with them too which seems to fit with your general approach.


----------



## Mingster

Dtlv74 said:


> Have you played around much with board presses? They do great for the tri's especially when performed with a medium close grip. Can employ heavy loading with them too which seems to fit with your general approach.


I haven't done any presses save for one set of Flat DB Presses on chest day for a long time now. No benching, close grip benching or shoulder presses of any type. I had a lot of pain in my shoulder and elbow joints so I just stopped pressing lol. This is why I use weighted dips as my main chest exercise these days. I can't say I miss the pressing tbh and I haven't lost any muscle since dropping them.

I used to do board presses in my powerlifting days and you're spot on with their effectiveness for building tricep strength. I think if I were to go back down this route now I would use partials in my power rack. I don't have any urgency to introduce a tricep exercise into my routine but I think I would probably opt for the dips between benches for 20 reps or so as these don't give me any joint problems at all. As I say it's just a question of getting a few 20kg plates dumped on my lap to make them worthwhile


----------



## Rob68

Happy birthday big fella hope you have a good un :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Happy birthday big fella hope you have a good un :beer:


HaHa. Cheers Rob. Was hoping to keep that a secret lol.

51 today. Bloody hell, I feel ancient. Went out last night for a meal at a country pub. Nothing posh. Home made mince and dumplings and treacle pudding. Lovely This morning I feel like it may have been a bit too much suet for my liking:lol:

No training today. Out with the missus then will lie around the house tonight. I'm not looking forward to going back to work


----------



## MRSTRONG

happy birthday ming .


----------



## MRSTRONG

after watching your videos my neighbours now think im into 80`s german porno :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> after watching your videos my neighbours now think im into 80`s german porno :lol:


Isn't everyone:whistling:


----------



## nogger

Looking great for 51 ming.....Have a great day..Just one thing was watching your vid and my wife walked in and saw.....Her words were " i can just about handle you watching men training but this is taking it too far,you need help!.....Any way have a great birthday.


----------



## dtlv

Mingster said:


> I haven't done any presses save for one set of Flat DB Presses on chest day for a long time now. No benching, close grip benching or shoulder presses of any type. I had a lot of pain in my shoulder and elbow joints so I just stopped pressing lol. This is why I use weighted dips as my main chest exercise these days. I can't say I miss the pressing tbh and I haven't lost any muscle since dropping them.
> 
> I used to do board presses in my powerlifting days and you're spot on with their effectiveness for building tricep strength. I think if I were to go back down this route now I would use partials in my power rack. I don't have any urgency to introduce a tricep exercise into my routine but I think I would probably opt for the dips between benches for 20 reps or so as these don't give me any joint problems at all. As I say it's just a question of getting a few 20kg plates dumped on my lap to make them worthwhile


Ah ok, I get you. Yes, weighted bench dips are lovely. Is kind of odd that presses bother your shoulders but dips don't though... many people seem to get front delt issues on (heavy) dips (of any kind), especially when deep and at maximum pre-stretch. That said, if it isn't a problem for you then it doesn't matter whether it is for others. :thumb:

Happy b'day by the way mate... the secret is out now, no longer 21! :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Happy birthday ming


----------



## Redbeard85

50 forking 1!!!! Most of glasgow is dead by that age bro!! :lol: Looking great big dude  (sexy one might say :wub: ) :lol: Happy Birthday mate, hope ye get oot and enjoy yourself :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Happy birthday Mingster, mines next week, only 20 years younger than you:tongue:

:beer:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Happy Birthday bro 

Enjoy the day relaxing mate you deserve it..you dont look a day over 50 

Il come over for a pint or 10, thatl help you forget bout going back to work. Til the morning anyhow :no:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

happy birthday mr ming! hope youre having a smashing day big man :beer:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Cheers Rob. Was hoping to keep that a secret lol.
> 
> 51 today. Bloody hell, I feel ancient. Went out last night for a meal at a country pub. Nothing posh. Home made mince and dumplings and treacle pudding. Lovely This morning I feel like it may have been a bit too much suet for my liking:lol:
> 
> No training today. Out with the missus then will lie around the house tonight. I'm not looking forward to going back to work


Only 51 ?? wait until you're hitting 55 :lol: .... Happy Birthday Ming


----------



## Mowgli

Happy birthday Minger!


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday Ming Man


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> It's a bit Narcissistic to name a lift after yourself
> 
> Almost as bad as retro :ban:


 What you trying to say ! Curly mentals and retROWS are good !!!!!



Mingster said:


> Here's the Rear Rows video. Doesn't look anything special but the important factor is to really focus on the rear delts as the primary pulling force, rather than just lifting the weight. My back was giving me some serious grief by this point hence the punch bag head support and the reduced poundage


Has anyone seen that film 8mm ? this looks like an out take from that !!! or an 80's video nasty !!!!

HAPPY B-DAY FOR THE OTHER DAY BIG MAN !!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Oh and what do you think the nautral grip does for these rows over a standard grip ? or is that more to do with getting the depth ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Oh and what do you think the nautral grip does for these rows over a standard grip ? or is that more to do with getting the depth ?


It just helps in isolating the rear delts imo mate

In my book a general rule of thumb goes...'If you can do it with a neutral grip then use one'. After all our arms hang naturally by our sides in a neutral fashion, it's the way they are designed to go imo.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> It just helps in isolating the rear delts imo mate


I do them standard grip coz i dont have fancy plates like you and feel them in traps / rhomboids alot. Looks like i need to make something for this !! The depth probably helps !


----------



## Mingster

A Back workout amidst stifling humidity this afternoon....

Warm Up.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

1x20x50kg. 1x15x70kg. 1x12x80kg.

One Arm Rows.

1x6x35kg. 1x6x47kg. 1x6x52kg. 1x6x57kg. 1x6x62kg.

Chins.

3x10x bodyweight +5kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x15x35kg.

DB Curls.

1x12x27kg dropped to 1x12x17.5kg.

Rolling Pin Curls.

1x outward rotation. 1x inward rotation.

Cracking little session Still training within myself. Lower back getting better slowly, upper right area of the back improving but not yet right, but this was more like it. Once the injuries clear up I'll be able to push myself that bit harder but felt I really got something from this session for the first time since said injuries. The last few Back session have been more like ticking over really, this one felt as though I have stepped up a level. Rows were easy, shrugs were surprisingly difficult. Arm work was steady away but very painful, especially with the additional rolling pin sets. Really struggling to type this as my forearms are aching something drastic lol.

Very warm and very sweaty, but it's done and now I'll sit back and grow for a while


----------



## Guest

Belated Happy Birthday mucka.


----------



## Redbeard85

How you doin bro? How was yer day yesterday, do anything nice for it?? Forking awesome session, the weight you do is awesome man, I would snap in two :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

good session ming , ming have you given any thought to running hgh ?


----------



## Mingster

Had a good day Lee. Did nothing much and lots of it lol. Eat all sorts of rubbish but tasty food but have had a bad reaction to it today and have been running to the toilet every 5 bloody minutes.

Weights are steady away tbf. I was doing lots more before I did my back again but the weights not everything and I can get the most out of the ones I can do at the minute and hopefully get back to bigger poundages in time


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> good session ming , ming have you given any thought to running hgh ?


Not really Ewen. My mate has been running it for years and he swears by it. I haven't got a problem with it but the cost is a bit beyond my means I reckon


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Not really Ewen. My mate has been running it for years and he swears by it. I haven't got a problem with it but the cost is a bit beyond my means I reckon


i think it could be a worth while investment costly i know but now your on trt your growth production could do with a boost , maybe peptides would be better suited as they are better than synthetic and cheaper .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i think it could be a worth while investment costly i know but now your on trt your growth production could do with a boost , maybe peptides would be better suited as they are better than synthetic and cheaper .


Oh, if I could afford it I'd definitely give it a go. I would have to run it long term but really doubt that I could afford it. I was offered the chance of getting some relatively cheap a few months back but I declined as I didn't want to start something I couldn't continue with tbh. I'll have a word with my mate, when he comes back from posing on his holidays lol, just to double check the feasibility


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Had a good day Lee. Did nothing much and lots of it lol. Eat all sorts of rubbish but tasty food but have had a bad reaction to it today and have been running to the toilet every 5 bloody minutes.
> 
> Weights are steady away tbf. I was doing lots more before I did my back again but the weights not everything and I can get the most out of the ones I can do at the minute and* hopefully get back to bigger poundages in time*


 :lol: I think that's enough now...yer making me feel like a weak cvnt here :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Oh, if I could afford it I'd definitely give it a go. I would have to run it long term but really doubt that I could afford it. I was offered the chance of getting some relatively cheap a few months back but I declined as I didn't want to start something I couldn't continue with tbh. I'll have a word with my mate, when he comes back from posing on his holidays lol, just to double check the feasibility


defo worth looking at .


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> :lol: I think that's enough now...yer making me feel like a weak cvnt here :sneaky2: :lol:


Not my intention mate. The poundages are exercise dependant really. I can't do deads and really heavy shrugs at the moment as I'm trying to avoid exercises that compress my spine. On the other hand I can't do heavy pulldowns or chins as I have a pull up around my right shoulder/rhomboid area. Basically I'm just doing what I can at the minute for back until I heal up a bit


----------



## Redbeard85

Still dude, injured and your just as powerful  some sort of Valhalla juice you're on :confused1: :lol: . I'll be looking forward to seeing what you can do when your aw healed bro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Still dude, injured and your just as powerful  some sort of Valhalla juice you're on :confused1: :lol: . I'll be looking forward to seeing what you can do when your aw healed bro :thumb:


I'd like to stay fully fit for 6 months lol, just to see what I can do for myself. The way things are going though the only way I'll stay fit will be to stop pushing so hard and ease up a bit. I keep meaning to, but it's not really in my nature


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> I'd like to stay fully fit for 6 months lol, just to see what I can do for myself. The way things are going though the only way I'll stay fit will be to stop pushing so hard and ease up a bit. I keep meaning to, but it's not really in my nature


I wouldn't think easing up was in your nature either bro, lol.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'd like to stay fully fit for 6 months lol, just to see what I can do for myself. The way things are going though the only way I'll stay fit will be to stop pushing so hard and ease up a bit. I keep meaning to, but it's not really in my nature





lee85 said:


> I wouldn't think easing up was in your nature either bro, lol.


I don't think so either !


----------



## loganator

Good luck with your show ,

the fact that your back in the gym and training shows you got balls and commitment ,

keep at it !


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Good luck with your show ,
> 
> the fact that your back in the gym and training shows you got balls and commitment ,
> 
> keep at it !


Thanks for the words of support mate:thumbup1:

I've had to put the show off once so far due to medical problems, but there's always be another one Here's hoping...


----------



## dtlv

Rob68 said:


> Nice vids mate :thumbup1:
> 
> You said you werent in the mood for training but trained anyway,what is it you say to others ? Them`s the workouts that count :thumb:
> 
> Just a suggestion on adding weight to bench dips,how about a rucksack but worn back to front with weights inside ? sounds daft like and not sure if it would work but just a suggestion


Have used racksacks to add weight before to dips and chins/pullups... it works well, but you have to wrap the discs tight in a towel or something similar to avoid them moving about and bashing uncomfortably into your back (a small backpack helps)... also changes the centre of balance slightly (but not necessarily detrimentally) and makes for an interesting twist to the movement.


----------



## Greshie

Dtlv74 said:


> Have used racksacks to add weight before to dips and chins/pullups... it works well, but you have to wrap the discs tight in a towel or something similar to avoid them moving about and bashing uncomfortably into your back (a small backpack helps)... also changes the centre of balance slightly (but not necessarily detrimentally) and makes for an interesting twist to the movement.


I found this too, especially with Chins ....


----------



## dtlv

Greshie said:


> I found this too, especially with Chins ....


Am back to training at home for a while so will be doing this again myself... chins and dips will be performed in the enterance to the loft using a backpack/[email protected] dipping belt combo to add resistance (and squats and dead's in the garden come rain or shine)... I actually enjoy that kind of training, makes me feel like Sly Stallone in Rocky IV :lol:


----------



## Mingster

In a previous house I would do my dips between two sections of bench top it the kitchen lol. Used to fairly hit the spot as well


----------



## Greshie

I always train at home, have a cage and barbell etc ... use the cage for chins, but don't have huge amounts of headroom above (unless I want to hit my head on the garage ceiling!)


----------



## dtlv

Greshie said:


> I always train at home, have a cage and barbell etc ... use the cage for chins, but don't have huge amounts of headroom above (unless I want to hit my head on the garage ceiling!)


Have just recently moved home, no gym local to where I am and am without transport so it's tricky to get out anywhere... but I do have space here for a power cage and some decent kit, so will start investing in equipment gradually over the next six months or so.... gonna be a good project and a lot of fun getting things together I think, but have still a lot of work to do to find the best places to get good affordable home kit from.


----------



## Mingster

Yes, I'm having fun putting my home gym together. It's not very pretty but it is functional and it does the job for me.

I've got my kit from a variety of sources. Ebay, car boots, charity shops and classified ads as well as getting some things new. I bought this cage http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php from here and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Greshie

Dtlv74 said:


> Have just recently moved home, no gym local to where I am and am without transport so it's tricky to get out anywhere... but I do have space here for a power cage and some decent kit, so will start investing in equipment gradually over the next six months or so.... gonna be a good project and a lot of fun getting things together I think, but have still a lot of work to do to find the best places to get good affordable home kit from.


Got mine as a special deal, though for the life of me can't remember where from .. Powerhouse fitness ?? have added extra plates and an ez bar etc since ... and the ruck sack etc, but workingnout at home does have advantages , re working out when you please, no interruptions (well not unless the 'phone rings, postman calls etc) and personal choice of music ......... but it can feel a bit isolating sometimes sometimes think it would be good to train with other lifters , though there don't appear to be that many in Dumfries ... unless you count the deep fried mars bar lifters !


----------



## dtlv

Mingster said:


> Yes, I'm having fun putting my home gym together. It's not very pretty but it is functional and it does the job for me.
> 
> I've got my kit from a variety of sources. Ebay, car boots, charity shops and classified ads as well as getting some things new. I bought this cage http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php from here and have been very pleased with it.


I like that cage, especially with the low pulley... link bookmarked. Gonna take me a while to get everything together but always wanted a decent home gym, and really looking forward to getting started on it.


----------



## Greshie

Yep that's the one I have, and I've been pleased with it too ... The bench I got from them is awkward to adjust, but everything else is spot on !


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Wish I had the space for a home gym..............one day maybe


----------



## Redbeard85

Training at home is best I recon, the equipment you guys have is great :double ****: <<jealousy really :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Training at home is best I recon, the equipment you guys have is great :double ****: <<jealousy really :rolleye: :lol:


Well I made do with this set up in a bedroom for the previous 7 years - together with an outside commercial gym occasionally tbf - so you can still make a decent job of it with limited equipment


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> Am back to training at home for a while so will be doing this again myself... chins and dips will be performed in the enterance to the loft using a backpack/[email protected] dipping belt combo to add resistance (and squats and dead's in the garden come rain or shine)... I actually enjoy that kind of training, makes me feel like Sly Stallone in Rocky IV :lol:


i set up a scaffold pole between my back door and shed to do chins with and lateral raises with a bucket rope and bricks , also used a railway sleeper to squat with .

and yes i too felt like rocky :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Well I made do with this set up in a bedroom for the previous 7 years - together with an outside commercial gym occasionally tbf - so you can still make a decent job of it with limited equipment
> 
> View attachment 91976


I can only agree with you Ming...I've very limited here myself, and tbh i think i;ve done not to bad a job getting the body with these limitations


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Well I made do with this set up in a bedroom for the previous 7 years - together with an outside commercial gym occasionally tbf - so you can still make a decent job of it with limited equipment
> 
> View attachment 91976


Whats the dumbell to the left of the bench with the scaffolding tube used for ming ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> Whats the dumbell to the left of the bench with the scaffolding tube used for ming ?


looks like the other db bar so its a pair .


----------



## Rob68

ewen said:


> looks like the other db bar so its a pair .


Where ? :confused1: please demonstrate with arrows in red pointing to other DB on drawing lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> Where ? :confused1: please demonstrate with arrows in red pointing to other DB on drawing lol


1- other db bar unloaded

2- db loaded

cant see a scaffold pole :confused1:



View attachment 91985


----------



## Rob68

ewen said:


> 1- other db bar unloaded
> 
> 2- db loaded
> 
> cant see a scaffold pole :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91985


:laugh: sorry my fault,looked like its a scaff pole of some sort thats actually fixed to the DB


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> :laugh: sorry my fault,looked like its a scaff pole of some sort thats actually fixed to the DB


can you point to what you mean with red arrows :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> looks like the other db bar so its a pair .


This^^^^ They are a pair of Olympic Dumbbell handles, 6kg each. I use them for my One Arm Rows. With a bit more weight on than that mind you. Must have been a warm up at the time:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> This^^^^ They are a pair of Olympic Dumbbell handles, 6kg each. I use them for my One Arm Rows. With a bit more weight on than that mind you. Must have been a warm up at the time:lol: :lol:


or maybe the mrs was using them last :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Another stifling day in the greenhouse...er, I mean home gym...

Legs.

Warm Up.

Calf Raise.

2x50x bodyweight.

Leg Press.

1x20x180kg. 1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x280kg. 1x20x300kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 2x8x120kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 50kg added.

Quite enjoyed this little session today. Added weight to every exercise bar the Calf Raises yet still trained well within myself. Hopefully the back is improving and I'll have no negative reaction to the workout later.Presently there is no pain at all and I felt nothing during the workout either. I'm happy to add weight slowly to the Squats and I'm in no hurry to get back to pre injury poundages. Safe and steady is the way

Very warm again, and I went through a weeks supply of tea towels mopping my sweaty head between sets. Whole workout took 40 minutes so a decent tempo throughout.

Hoping to rig up some lighting in the gym later today. Then I'll be on the lookout for a small cd player so I can upset the neighbours with a bit of Rammstein during workouts


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Well I made do with this set up in a bedroom for the previous 7 years - together with an outside commercial gym occasionally tbf - so you can still make a decent job of it with limited equipment
> 
> View attachment 91976


love that some of your battle gear is just randomly knocking about in the pic


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Yes, I'm having fun putting my home gym together. It's not very pretty but it is functional and it does the job for me.
> 
> I've got my kit from a variety of sources. Ebay, car boots, charity shops and classified ads as well as getting some things new. I bought this cage http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php from here and have been very pleased with it.


how much plates does it come with on the pulley system Ming ? and does it have holes all the way up the frame every 3 inch or so for the adjustable rods

Thanks


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Another stifling day in the greenhouse...er, I mean home gym...
> 
> Legs.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Calf Raise.
> 
> 2x50x bodyweight.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 1x20x180kg. 1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x280kg. 1x20x300kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 2x8x120kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 1x20 strides with 50kg added.
> 
> Quite enjoyed this little session today. Added weight to every exercise bar the Calf Raises yet still trained well within myself. Hopefully the back is improving and I'll have no negative reaction to the workout later.Presently there is no pain at all and I felt nothing during the workout either. I'm happy to add weight slowly to the Squats and I'm in no hurry to get back to pre injury poundages. Safe and steady is the way
> 
> Very warm again, and I went through a weeks supply of tea towels mopping my sweaty head between sets. Whole workout took 40 minutes so a decent tempo throughout.
> 
> Hoping to rig up some lighting in the gym later today. Then I'll be on the lookout for a small cd player so I can upset the neighbours with a bit of Rammstein during workouts


Nice going on the workout pal good to see the back has healed pretty well, not that it has stopped you much lately any way :thumbup1: Glad i havent had to train today as its well muggy lol

Enjoy the rest of the weekend mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> how much plates does it come with on the pulley system Ming ? and does it have holes all the way up the frame every 3 inch or so for the adjustable rods
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't come with plates, you have to add them separately. The maximum capacity is 110kg.

And yes, there are holes every 3 inches or so to enable you to adjust the spotters.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on the workout pal good to see the back has healed pretty well, not that it has stopped you much lately any way :thumbup1: Glad i havent had to train today as its well muggy lol
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend mate :thumbup1:


It doesn't affect me much at all on Chest day, mate. A little on Leg day, but I can manage as long as I don't try to go too heavy. It's Back day where I'm suffering, especially with the niggle I've got in the upper right area of my back too. I'll muddle on as best I can

Have rigged up a light and a clock in the home gym. The light isn't the brightest thing in the world but it doesn't need to be. As long as I can see the weights to pick them up I can lift them with my eyes closed:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> It doesn't come with plates, you have to add them separately. The maximum capacity is 110kg.
> 
> And yes, there are holes every 3 inches or so to enable you to adjust the spotters.


Thanks


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> It doesn't affect me much at all on Chest day, mate. A little on Leg day, but I can manage as long as I don't try to go too heavy. It's Back day where I'm suffering, especially with the niggle I've got in the upper right area of my back too. I'll muddle on as best I can
> 
> Have rigged up a light and a clock in the home gym. The light isn't the brightest thing in the world but it doesn't need to be. As long as I can see the weights to pick them up I can lift them with my eyes closed:lol: :lol:


Who you kidding the light is for you to see the weights ? 

Its so you can see yourself in the mirror and the clock is there merely for timing ie 1 minute sets x 5 mins adoring yourself,you cant fool us pal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Who you kidding the light is for you to see the weights ?
> 
> Its so you can see yourself in the mirror and the clock is there merely for timing ie 1 minute sets x 5 mins adoring yourself,you cant fool us pal :lol: :lol:


Damn. Busted:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Woke up this morning to a delightful cramp in the old Vastus Medialis lol. At least it shows the Box Squats are doing their job. Last day before a return to work tomorrow. Back nowhere near 100% but needs must and I have a roof to keep over our heads....and a fridge to keep stocked with food At least it is only a half shift tomorrow as I have my appointment at the GP's surgery for my latest trt jab in the afternoon. And about bloody time. I will also have my 6 monthly blood test prior to the jab.

Funnily enough, although my test levels should be at a very low ebb - 12 weeks since last trt jab, 8 weeks since any extra test injected - I am showing the opposite symptoms. Libido is high, strength is ok, no signs of tiredness or depression, a bit of acne etc etc. Strange. It will be interesting to see what my levels return at with the blood test. I have a further appointment with my Endo mid September.


----------



## Mingster

Got a bit bored this afternoon so took advantage of the newly acquired electricity in the home gym to give it a hoover and tidy out. I was lathered by the time I'd finished so added 20 minutes of cardio on the rowing machine - first time since injury - 100 crunches and some grip work with the Heavy Grips 5 sets of 10 each hand. Got a horrendous cramp in my abs from the crunches. Absolute agony. Teach me not to rush straight back with 100 reps lol... Bloody stupid exercise anyway


----------



## Greshie

I have to be very bored before I get the hoover out ..................


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I have to be very bored before I get the hoover out ..................


LOL. I know what you mean, but it was the gym It's been getting a little grubby of late and if I hadn't done it today it would have been months before I felt like doing it again.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. I know what you mean, but it was the gym It's been getting a little grubby of late and if I hadn't done it today it would have been months before I felt like doing it again.


It's surprising how much dust the clanking of plates creates!


----------



## flinty90

Greshie said:


> I have to be very bored before I get the hoover out ..................


but its an excuse to put on your little french maids outfit .. what more motivation do you need lol !!!


----------



## Greshie

flinty90 said:


> but its an excuse to put on your little french maids outfit .. what more motivation do you need lol !!!


In your dreams matey :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Got a bit bored this afternoon so took advantage of the newly acquired electricity in the home gym to give it a hoover and tidy out. I was lathered by the time I'd finished so added 20 minutes of cardio on the rowing machine - first time since injury - 100 crunches and some grip work with the Heavy Grips 5 sets of 10 each hand. Got a horrendous cramp in my abs from the crunches. Absolute agony. Teach me not to rush straight back with 100 reps lol... Bloody stupid exercise anyway


Im hoping that hoover was weighted and that you treated it as 1 arm rows,if not your slacking as its usually the sort of thing you would come up with lol

You just know that Lee will pinch this idea when he reads it :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Bloody typical:cursing:

Came home from work and was just readying myself to go to the doctors surgery for my trt injection when the phone rings. It's the surgery to say that the nurse has gone sick and that they will have to cancel my appointment. Due to work commitments I haven't been able to make a new appointment until Friday.

So frustrating...


----------



## Rob68

Should have told them drop the gear off you will do it yourself lol take it this means cycle delayed a few more days then ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Should have told them drop the gear off you will do it yourself lol take it this means cycle delayed a few more days then ?


I would have done mate, but I need my bloods done before the jab.

Yes, delayed until I have the blood test Friday...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I would have done mate, but I need my bloods done before the jab.
> 
> Yes, delayed until I have the blood test Friday...


Ah right gotcha :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

Rob68 said:


> Im hoping that hoover was weighted and that you treated it as 1 arm rows,if not your slacking as its usually the sort of thing you would come up with lol
> 
> You just know that Lee will pinch this idea when he reads it :thumb:


F*cking on it big man!!! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Sadly forced into yet another drug free workout today

Chest and Shoulders.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x9x50kg. 1x8x50kg.

DB Bench.

1x15x47.5kg.

DB Flye. 1x15x35kg. 1x35kg to failure.

Ming Rows - Prone on Incline Bench.

1x10x55kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.

Rear Laterals.

1x20x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg.

Side Laterals.

1x20x15kg dropped to 1x20x10kg.

Good session. Matched last weeks performance with the dips. Used the new dipping belt for the first time today. Once I get the hang of it things will definitely improve. Having to experiment with it a little today but will crack the technique required with a little practice. Press and Flyes as expected. Re-introduced the Rear Delt Rows but doing them lying prone on an incline bench to take the lower back out of the movement entirely. Will also take a bit of getting used to. My bench is too low, even propped up with a couple of blocks of wood, so could only do a three quarter range of movement. This entailed putting the bar back to the floor after every rep so the set resembled some crazy Pendlay Rows from hell Really feeling these in the Rear Delts/Upper Back. Might grow to like this exercise but will need bigger blocks of wood. Laterals as always.

This natty training can be fun:lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

how did you find them laying on the bench to how you normally do em ming, recon the incline bench will be a keeper, certainly seems like a good idea whilst your back is recovering :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> how did you find them laying on the bench to how you normally do em ming, recon the incline bench will be a keeper, certainly seems like a good idea whilst your back is recovering :thumb:


Completely different tbh Dan. Obviously there's no body movement to get the bar moving so much stricter by far. Also much more difficult to isolate the Rear Delts. They seem to hit the entire upper shoulder girdle, I think because you can't get your elbows up as high as you can with the free standing version. Having said that there was absolutely no strain on my lower back so I reckon I'll be sticking with these for a while and see how they go


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Sadly forced into yet another drug free workout today
> 
> Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x9x50kg. 1x8x50kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x47.5kg.
> 
> DB Flye. 1x15x35kg. 1x35kg to failure.
> 
> Ming Rows - Prone on Incline Bench.
> 
> 1x10x55kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x15kg dropped to 1x20x10kg.
> 
> Good session. Matched last weeks performance with the dips. Used the new dipping belt for the first time today. Once I get the hang of it things will definitely improve. Having to experiment with it a little today but will crack the technique required with a little practice. Press and Flyes as expected. Re-introduced the Rear Delt Rows but doing them lying prone on an incline bench to take the lower back out of the movement entirely. Will also take a bit of getting used to. My bench is too low, even propped up with a couple of blocks of wood, so could only do a three quarter range of movement. This entailed putting the bar back to the floor after every rep so the set resembled some crazy Pendlay Rows from hell Really feeling these in the Rear Delts/Upper Back. Might grow to like this exercise but will need bigger blocks of wood. Laterals as always.
> 
> This natty training can be fun:lol:


Great session again ya fake natty  I know you like your ming rows but would it be easier to use dumbells while lying on the bench or will the same problems occur with the bench being low ?


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Sadly forced into yet another drug free workout today
> 
> Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x9x50kg. 1x8x50kg.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x47.5kg.
> 
> DB Flye. 1x15x35kg. 1x35kg to failure.
> 
> Ming Rows - Prone on Incline Bench.
> 
> 1x10x55kg. 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x20kg dropped to 1x15x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x15kg dropped to 1x20x10kg.
> 
> Good session. Matched last weeks performance with the dips. Used the new dipping belt for the first time today. Once I get the hang of it things will definitely improve. Having to experiment with it a little today but will crack the technique required with a little practice. Press and Flyes as expected. Re-introduced the Rear Delt Rows but doing them lying prone on an incline bench to take the lower back out of the movement entirely. Will also take a bit of getting used to. My bench is too low, even propped up with a couple of blocks of wood, so could only do a three quarter range of movement. This entailed putting the bar back to the floor after every rep so the set resembled some crazy Pendlay Rows from hell Really feeling these in the Rear Delts/Upper Back. Might grow to like this exercise but will need bigger blocks of wood. Laterals as always.
> 
> This natty training can be fun:lol:


so you have changed from the ming row to the retROW !!!!! try racking your barbell on the rack about 1 foot up, lean the front of the bench on that so your at an angle. should make the ROM more ! If you want them higher at the top get some rope on the plates to give you an extra few inches

Nice workout ming


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great session again ya fake natty  I know you like your ming rows but would it be easier to use dumbells while lying on the bench or will the same problems occur with the bench being low ?


It will be the same I would think mate. I wouldn't be able to grip the plates using DB's either so they would turn into regular reverse DB Flyes



retro-mental said:


> so you have changed from the ming row to the retROW !!!!! try racking your barbell on the rack about 1 foot up, lean the front of the bench on that so your at an angle. should make the ROM more ! If you want them higher at the top get some rope on the plates to give you an extra few inches
> 
> Nice workout ming


Good plan Retro. Only problem is I haven't got any room in front or behind my rack so I think it would be a tight squeeze

I can really feel the effects of this exercise today so I'll probably keep doing it the same way, and if I can find a thicker block, or blocks of wood, so much the better.


----------



## Mingster

No training today as have been on a long shift at work. Managed a session on the rowing machine when I got in though

Have been eating for England these past few days. Every couple of hours I have found myself starving so I've abandoned any pretence at a structured diet and have simply been shovelling in the food. I've learned from experience not to ignore my body when it's trying to tell me something so, when it tells me that it's hungry, I eat.

All being well I will have a Back session tomorrow.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

glad to be back at work ming? hope the back session goes well for ya...i guess the rows might have been a good gauge if anything was gonna give you any gip 

look what turned up in the post for me the other day, holiday reading material sorted :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

No Dan, I'm noy happy to return to work. I like to keep my time to myself lol. But it's a necessary evil that has to be tolerated I suppose

Back session today...

Warm, Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

1x20x50kg. 1x15x70kg. 1x12x80kg.

One Arm Rows.

1x6x35kg. 1x6x47.5kg. 1x6x56kg. 1x6x61kg. 1x6x66kg.

Chins.

3x10x bodyweight+5kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x15x35kg.

DB Curls.

1x12x27.5kg dropped to 1x12x17.5kg.

Another good workout on the road to Back recovery. The upper back/rhomboid injury felt much better today hence the return to Wide Grip Pulldowns for starters. I reckon the injury will be fully recovered in another two weeks. Lower back was fine today but varies in how it feels from day to day tbh. I would have been happy to maintain my lifts this week as I feel at quite a low ebb with my delayed trt short - now scheduled for tomorrow morning - but I managed to up the One Arm Rows by 4kg, and all other exercises were completed with greater ease than the previous week. Apart from the DB Curls of course. They are always hard lol. Will need to up the Chins and Hammer Curls next week. Maybe the Shrugs as well.

So off to the docs in the morning. Here's hoping the nurse doesn't throw another sicky. If she's there then the new cycle will begin tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

Just in from the pub lol...

Been treated to a meal in a local country pub by the eldest lad tonight. He had intended to take me out last week for my birthday but we agreed to postpone until my dodgy tummy bug subsided. Managed a nice Steak and Ale Pie with peas and chunky home cooked chips, followed by Apple Pie and Custard. All washed down with 2 pints of diet coke. Mmmmmm. Very nice. Might round the night off with a shake and an early night


----------



## MURPHYZ

I'm late in , better late than never, gonna take me a while to read through 292 pages.


----------



## flinty90

nice session ming and nice bit of nosh too lol... sons do come in handy sometimes hey haha X


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> I'm late in , better late than never, gonna take me a while to read through 292 pages.


Welcome. Don't worry about reading it all mate. Just start from now



flinty90 said:


> nice session ming and nice bit of nosh too lol... sons do come in handy sometimes hey haha X


You can never have too many sons Flints:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

hey how did you get on with rear delt raises mate on an incline bench ?? did you try them out yet bro ??


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> hey how did you get on with rear delt raises mate on an incline bench ?? did you try them out yet bro ??


Yes, mate. Tried them last Chest and Shoulder session. I need bigger blocks of wood to elevate the bench, but otherwise they worked very well. I'll need a session or two to perfect the technique but had a good satisfying ache in the delts the next day


----------



## MURPHYZ

got to page 30 so far, I missed out on a good journal here, looks like there was some good laughs had, and a strange viking fetish


----------



## Replicator

Breeny said:


> got to page 30 so far, I missed out on a good journal here, looks like there was some good laughs had, and a strange viking fetish


This is the home thread for Vikings Breeny ...................Odins laddie's in charge


----------



## Mingster

Been to the docs and, lo and behold, my regular nurse is back from her sick bed

Bloods taken and 1000mg of the NHS' finest testosterone jabbed into my right buttock. A bit of a bleeder but, hey ho, it goes with the territory. A 10 second jab with no pain whatsoever. Back home and following my second breakfast another 600mg of sust300 and a ml of tren E200 added to that heady mix. Starting the tren low to gauge how the sides affect me.

No idea how much I weigh at the start of this cycle. Although I will weigh myself periodically I'll be going off the mirror in the main. I have the faint outline of my 6 pack when tensed, quite a lot of vascularity and probably sitting at around 15% bodyfat, although I am not a fan of bodyfat readings. Just to give an idea of the starting point really.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Been to the docs and, lo and behold, my regular nurse is back from her sick bed
> 
> Bloods taken and 1000mg of the NHS' finest testosterone jabbed into my right buttock. A bit of a bleeder but, hey ho, it goes with the territory. A 10 second jab with no pain whatsoever. Back home and following my second breakfast another 600mg of sust300 and a ml of tren E200 added to that heady mix. Starting the tren low to gauge how the sides affect me.
> 
> No idea how much I weigh at the start of this cycle. Although I will weigh myself periodically I'll be going off the mirror in the main. I have the faint outline of my 6 pack when tensed, quite a lot of vascularity and probably sitting at around 15% bodyfat, although I am not a fan of bodyfat readings. Just to give an idea of the starting point really.


Nice Ming - some Test Undec on the NHS, keep the base levels good ! :thumb:

FYI I run tren at 4:1 to Test, so am currently running 800mg TriTest with 200mg Tren E, this keeps me leaner while still adding the muscle nicely. In fact I am also running 200mg Nadrolone Dec as well in the mix.  I know Paul (scarb) runs at 2:1, but I find this too high personally.


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Digs. How long is it before you started to notice the tren sides at a higher dose?


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Cheers Digs. How long is it before you started to notice the tren sides at a higher dose?


about 2 weeks mate - this was done in my first training stint 20 years ago, and was done with Parabolan (Trenbolone HexyHydoBenzylCarbonate) and Sustanon 250. Used to run 3ml Sust (3 amps - 750mg) and 3.75ml (2.5 amps) Parabolan(190mg), and this was great. If I went higher I would start noticing it in Week 2 of the higher dose.

I know Tren Hex is a slightly different ester to Tren E, but not a lot in it, so if you get it too high mate you should know fairly quickly. I am actually really loving the TriTest / Tren / Nand mix, not getting the bloat I used to on Nandrolone alone, but getting a little more mass than I do without it. Wil be sticking with this for another 7 weeks then dropping to maintenance / TRT of 400mg TriTest per week for at least 10-16 weeks I think and then looking again in the New Year.

Using Burr Labs for all of them right now.


----------



## Mingster

Legs today...

Warm Up/Pre Exhaust.

Leg Press.

1x20x180kg. 1x20x200kg. 1x20x250kg. 1x20x290kg. 1x20x310kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 2x8x120kg.

Lunges.

20 strides at bodyweight +50kg added.

Calf Raises.

3x20x210kg.

A quick explanation here. You know that I'm an advocate of one main exercise of 5 sets and may be wondering why I now do two exercises of 5 sets for Legs. Before my recent back injury I would do two sets of Leg Press before going into squats. I now do 5 sets for two reasons. One, to warm up my dodgy knees thoroughly and, two, to pre exhaust my quads prior to Squats as I can't lift anywhere near as much weight on this exercise than I could pre injury.

Anyway weight up today on Leg Press, and another 10kg added to the squats. I'm still training well within myself with these as maintaining a tight core and keeping to strict form are the important factors here. Still, a weekly 10kg increase is not to be frowned upon

Lunges as last week. Calf Raises were a massive struggle after a few weeks of high rep bodyweight raises. Will need to work on these in coming weeks.

A good session. Very pleased.


----------



## MURPHYZ

my eyes are officially in bits now, looking at this screen, I'm up to page 80 now, there's been some exploits in here, lol.


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> my eyes are officially in bits now, looking at this screen, I'm up to page 80 now, there's been some exploits in here, lol.


You'll have to remind me what happened lol. Page 80 seems a long, long time ago:lol: :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Lol , so far you been for an MRI, I think at least 3 lifting routines so far, a holiday in Rome with lot's of skiiny Italian hottie's , a bout of sick an almost turned down KFC, and you just got back from a wedding. That's the short version covered, lol.

Oh yeah almost forgot, you bought some funny looking elasticated jeans, and you like big swords and stuff.


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> Lol , so far you been for an MRI, I think at least 3 lifting routines so far, a holiday in Rome with lot's of skiiny Italian hottie's , a bout of sick an almost turned down KFC, and you just got back from a wedding. That's the short version covered, lol.
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot, you bought some funny looking elasticated jeans, and you like big swords and stuff.


Ah, just the usual boring stuff then

I've gradually refined my routine over the last couple of years, partially owing to injury and partially due to the transition from natty training in a bedroom to assisted training with a lot more equipment. There is always a routine that will maximise the situation you find yourself in


----------



## Mingster

Rest day and cheat day today.

Still managed a cardio stint on the rowing machine this morning. Will eat reasonably clean today with the odd cheat thrown in here and there and will probably finish off with a huge house special pizza this evening. Have had the usual shake, eggs, Weetabix and evoo this morning with only a bag of crisps thrown in for balance. Off to pick up the eldest lad then on to visit the parents shortly. Usually get a Sunday dinner type meal there followed by some ice cream

A bit of shopping, then back home to take it easy


----------



## MURPHYZ

Have a good day big fella, i'm up to pg 120 now, some good stuff in here worth the read imo.


----------



## Mingster

Considering adding an extra rest day today.

Did a bit of DIY in the home gym yesterday including putting up some shelves and some hooks to hold my various pulley handles up on the walls. Still have a bit more rubber matting to lay before the jobs done. Back was giving me a bit gyp by the end of things so may well put Chest and Shoulders off until tomorrow.

The missus made a giant home made mince and onion pie yesterday of which I partook in two extra helpings There's still a load left over so I will be indulging in some more over the next day of two I think. Very thin pastry and huge quantities of filling make this a decent option really, so won't feel too guilty...

Lets be honest here...I won't feel guilty at all:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Why put off till tomorrow what you can do today *cough* slacker*cough* :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Why put off till tomorrow what you can do today *cough* slacker*cough* :whistling:


You didn't say anything when I trained 3 days out of 4 last week

Anyway I'm on a promise from the missus this afternoon:whistling:

After I've eaten some more mince pie of course:lol:


----------



## Rob68

I wasnt impressed with your training thats why :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## retro-mental

Breeny said:


> Lol , so far you been for an MRI, I think at least 3 lifting routines so far, a holiday in Rome with lot's of skiiny Italian hottie's , a bout of sick an almost turned down KFC, and you just got back from a wedding. That's the short version covered, lol.
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot, you bought some funny looking elasticated jeans, and you like big swords and stuff.


That pretty much sums up the journal if you chuck inh lots of feed, some vids with a bally on and some large weights lifted !!


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Considering adding an extra rest day today.
> 
> Did a bit of DIY in the home gym yesterday including putting up some shelves and some hooks to hold my various pulley handles up on the walls. Still have a bit more rubber matting to lay before the jobs done. Back was giving me a bit gyp by the end of things so may well put Chest and Shoulders off until tomorrow.
> 
> The missus made a giant home made mince and onion pie yesterday of which I partook in two extra helpings There's still a load left over so I will be indulging in some more over the next day of two I think. Very thin pastry and huge quantities of filling make this a decent option really, so won't feel too guilty...
> 
> Lets be honest here...I won't feel guilty at all:lol:


Nice leg session mate, and great weight thrown on there :thumb: Eat it all!! My missus does the same bro, makes big a*s dishes of pie, casserole, chassuer etc and that stuff last till the next day. Good woman is what we have sir :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

retro-mental said:


> That pretty much sums up the journal if you chuck inh lots of feed, some vids with a bally on and some large weights lifted !!


I'm up to pg 200 now, he's aquired a couple of grandkids(belated congrats m8), another bout of cold's and a tooth extraction,just finished the home gym and is now embarking on 1st cycle in 7-8 years, oh yeah and some serious feeding habit's that would put a wooly mammoth to shame.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I wasnt impressed with your training thats why :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Must try harder then


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Must try harder then


Haha You know the score :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Back to work today but a Chest and Shoulders session afterwards...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x8x52.5kg with a couple of partials to boot. PB

DB Bench.

1x13x47.5kg plus partials.

DB Flyes.

1x15x35kg dropped to 1x25kg to failure.

Prone Ming Rows.

1x10x75kg. 3x10x85kg.

Rear Laterals Drop Set.

15x25kg 15x20kg 15x15kg.

Side Laterals Drop Set.

15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg.

Back on cycle so upped the intensity today. PB on the Dips for 8 reps. Did 10 really but last two were less than full so put down as partials. Added partials to the presses and drop setted to failure on the Flyes. Four sets of Rows destroyed my Shoulders and the Rear Laterals were crippling. Upped the first set to 25kg which was comfortable but, boy they took it out of me and the two drops were agony. Had to drop the weight substantially for the Side Laterals - I literally couldn't have lifted any more.

Cracking session. There's nothing like starting a cycle to focus the mind Have slightly misjudged my food today though. Most people don't like training on a full stomach, but I do. It makes me feel so much stronger. Found myself suffering from hunger pangs midway through today's workout. Not good. Will have to ensure there's no repeat. I hate being hungry


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Back to work today but a Chest and Shoulders session afterwards...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x8x52.5kg with a couple of partials to boot. PB
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x13x47.5kg plus partials.
> 
> DB Flyes.
> 
> 1x15x35kg dropped to 1x25kg to failure.
> 
> Prone Ming Rows.
> 
> 1x10x75kg. 3x10x85kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x25kg 15x20kg 15x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg.
> 
> Back on cycle so upped the intensity today. PB on the Dips for 8 reps. Did 10 really but last two were less than full so put down as partials. Added partials to the presses and drop setted to failure on the Flyes. Four sets of Rows destroyed my Shoulders and the Rear Laterals were crippling. Upped the first set to 25kg which was comfortable but, boy they took it out of me and the two drops were agony. Had to drop the weight substantially for the Side Laterals - I literally couldn't have lifted any more.
> 
> *Cracking session. There's nothing like starting a cycle to focus the mind* Have slightly misjudged my food today though. Most people don't like training on a full stomach, but I do. It makes me feel so much stronger. Found myself suffering from hunger pangs midway through today's workout. Not good. Will have to ensure there's no repeat. I hate being hungry


sounds like someone is getting back to their normal self...good to see another pb on the dips ming! blows my mind you can do em with over 8stone attatched to you! seriousdly impressive :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> sounds like someone is getting back to their normal self...good to see another pb on the dips ming! blows my mind you can do em with over 8stone attatched to you! seriousdly impressive :thumb:


The first rep is very difficult every time for some reason. Once I manage the first one the rest are relatively easy. I know once I get to rep 2 or 3 that I've cracked it


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> The first rep is very difficult every time for some reason. Once I manage the first one the rest are relatively easy. I know once I get to rep 2 or 3 that I've cracked it


Thats all about the rythem there mingster


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back to work today but a Chest and Shoulders session afterwards...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x8x52.5kg with a couple of partials to boot. PB
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x13x47.5kg plus partials.
> 
> DB Flyes.
> 
> 1x15x35kg dropped to 1x25kg to failure.
> 
> Prone Ming Rows.
> 
> 1x10x75kg. 3x10x85kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x25kg 15x20kg 15x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 15x15kg 15x10kg 15x5kg.
> 
> Back on cycle so upped the intensity today. PB on the Dips for 8 reps. Did 10 really but last two were less than full so put down as partials. Added partials to the presses and drop setted to failure on the Flyes. Four sets of Rows destroyed my Shoulders and the Rear Laterals were crippling. Upped the first set to 25kg which was comfortable but, boy they took it out of me and the two drops were agony. Had to drop the weight substantially for the Side Laterals - I literally couldn't have lifted any more.
> 
> Cracking session. There's nothing like starting a cycle to focus the mind Have slightly misjudged my food today though. Most people don't like training on a full stomach, but I do. It makes me feel so much stronger. Found myself suffering from hunger pangs midway through today's workout. Not good. Will have to ensure there's no repeat. I hate being hungry


Glad to see you tried harder this time mate ..... Im impressed :thumb: 

If this is a glimpse of things to come on your cycle,then its gonna be a great one,looking forward to seeing how it goes mate :thumbup1:

Cracking workout


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys.

Feel like another jab already and it's only been 3 days lol. A bit early to get results so will have to be patient I always try to do my best although some days are obviously better than others. I saw a ex work colleague the other day who I haven't seen in a few years and he said he couldn't believe I was still training. I shrugged and said 'It's what I do' lol. Can't imagine not training tbh.


----------



## Mingster

Long gruelling shift at work today. Did a bit of physio in my lunch break just to keep the back functioning but won't be doing any cardio tonight. TBH the back just isn't up to it after a shift like todays so no point in taking any chances. A bit more physio tonight and that will be it.

Have eaten a shed load of food today though and have beef cooking in the oven and some lean minced beef in the slow cooker. Did a load of salmon last night so that should keep me going for the next three days, together with some eggs, carbs, shakes and a few other bits and pieces

Have started making some desserts with protein powder flavoured quark on a bed of crushed Alpen Light bars. Very nice. Think I'll be having some more of these


----------



## retro-mental

Great dipping ming as always, Where do you stop with this ? Few chains would make for a good video !!!!


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Great dipping ming as always, Where do you stop with this ? Few chains would make for a good video !!!!


My elbows certainly know about it today, mate lol.

I think I can dip with a fair bit more weight yet, it's just getting that first rep or two completed before I hit the 'groove' so to speak. I'm not sure why this is but it is something I'm going to be giving some thought to over the next couple of weeks. Chains sound a cracking idea but I've yet to come across some unfortunately

I may have to drop dips back to my second exercise just to pre exhaust chest with another exercise first, then dip with 40/45kg maybe. I'm not sure. I'll see how the next couple of sessions go.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> My elbows certainly know about it today, mate lol.
> 
> I think I can dip with a fair bit more weight yet, it's just getting that first rep or two completed before I hit the 'groove' so to speak. I'm not sure why this is but it is something I'm going to be giving some thought to over the next couple of weeks. Chains sound a cracking idea but I've yet to come across some unfortunately
> 
> I may have to drop dips back to my second exercise just to pre exhaust chest with another exercise first, then dip with 40/45kg maybe. I'm not sure. I'll see how the next couple of sessions go.


M8 with your strength, you could get an average sized man (not me ofc) to climb on your back when you do your dips.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Evening bro.. been a stranger recently mate life in the way of the internet and all that 

Just had a good catch up and things couldnt look better for you..chuffed for you mate.

And although the gear definatly has alot to do with you pushing onwards, id say in all honesty its the pie thats powered you mate :laugh: I just devoured a homemade family sized steak and ale pie before training and benched pain free for the 1st time in weeks back at a normal sort of weight again...PIE POWER :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> M8 with your strength, you could get an average sized man (not me ofc) to climb on your back when you do your dips.


I'd rather it was a bikini babe wrapped round me to be perfectly honest :lol: :lol:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Evening bro.. been a stranger recently mate life in the way of the internet and all that
> 
> Just had a good catch up and things couldnt look better for you..chuffed for you mate.
> 
> And although the gear definatly has alot to do with you pushing onwards, id say in all honesty its the pie thats powered you mate :laugh: I just devoured a homemade family sized steak and ale pie before training and benched pain free for the 1st time in weeks back at a normal sort of weight again...PIE POWER :thumb:


Never under estimate pie power mate:thumbup1:

Only 3 days into cycle so I'm expecting a lot more once it all kicks in


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Never under estimate pie power mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Only 3 days into cycle so I'm expecting a lot more once it all kicks in


Pie got me to where i am today mate..steak, cottage, shepherds... its all good :thumb:

So is it NHS test..plus extra..plus tren this time round? Did i read you were going with tren for the 1st time mate?


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pie got me to where i am today mate..steak, cottage, shepherds... its all good :thumb:
> 
> So is it NHS test..plus extra..plus tren this time round? Did i read you were going with tren for the 1st time mate?


Trt dose averages out at about 100mg of test undecanoate a week. Adding to that 600mg of sust a week and 200mg tren e to start with. First time for tren after all these years so starting low and will bump it up as I go along sides permitting. Will probably follow this with another test and deca cycle over the winter and see how things stand in the New Year.


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Trt dose averages out at about 100mg of test undecanoate a week. Adding to that 600mg of sust a week and 200mg tren e to start with. First time for tren after all these years so starting low and will bump it up as I go along sides permitting. Will probably follow this with another test and deca cycle over the winter and see how things stand in the New Year.


Excellent mate 

I got shot down once for saying imo just 200mg tren a week was a good addition, and made huge differences to body composition, and a good increase in strength. People seem to think you need 600mgs plus..maybe the case for large dose test cycles, but i honestly believe a small amount goes a long way with tren if your diets somewhere near. Does for me anyhow


----------



## Mingster

BigBarnBoy said:


> Excellent mate
> 
> I got shot down once for saying imo just 200mg tren a week was a good addition, and made huge differences to body composition, and a good increase in strength. People seem to think you need 600mgs plus..maybe the case for large dose test cycles, but i honestly believe a small amount goes a long way with tren if your diets somewhere near. Does for me anyhow


Very true mate. Cliche though it sounds I genuinely believe than my gear takes third place in importance behind my diet and training. I'm sure that I can gain just as much on relatively low doses as high. I ran 2 grams plus of gear earlier this year and really do believe I'll gain just as well, if not better, on this current cycle simply because I have perfected my training and diet that little bit more.

I'm planning on much more straightforward cycles in the future. No kick starts, no short esters, no more than two compounds at moderate doses and so on


----------



## retro-mental

there def not elbow friendly !!! So , Flys first ?

Try a resistance band maybe !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> there def not elbow friendly !!! So , Flys first ?
> 
> Try a resistance band maybe !


I might give benching another go Retro. Ideally I need a big compound for my first exercise. I like flyes as my last exercise because of the nice stretch they give me.

No training today for a couple of reasons. Firstly, I'm working a curious mix of long shifts and days off for the next 10 days or so. Therefore I'll be training on the days off. This will mean a slight disruption to my training schedule but nothing to get excited about. I have some night shifts on the horizon and they will present a greater challenge.

Secondly, I've been smitten by another outbreak of tummy trouble lol. Off to the toilet soon after every meal, and that is quite a few visits, believe me People are suggesting I fast till it's cleared my system but this isn't an option. I was struggling to sleep with hunger pangs last night:no:

On a plus note this is fairly bringing my abs out so not all bad. A Back session is planned for the morrow.


----------



## MURPHYZ

M8 the amount of grub you get through will have you on the bog all night, you'll have no hoop left from all the wiping.

And i still havnt finished the entire journal but im gettin there. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Second jab done today, one day early. This is because I've got another long shift at work tomorrow and don't want to be coming in late and having to faff on with pins and stuff. As long as the jab times are there or thereabouts I'm happy. A day here of there doesn't make a great deal of difference imo

Just back from Sainsbury's with a small shop to keep us ticking over the next couple of days. Peaches, banana's, two tubs of quark and 18 eggs. Just some snack stuff to fill in those agonising gaps between meals lol


----------



## Mingster

Back workout today...

Warm Up.

Wide Pulldowns.

1x20x50kg. 1x15x70kg. 1x12x80kg.

One Arm Rows.

1x6x35kg. 1x6x46kg. 1x6x54kg. 1x6x61kg. 1x6x68.5kg.

Chins.

1x10x7.5kg added. 1x10x7.5kg added. 1x10x5kg added.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x12x37kg.

DB Curls.

1x12x27kg dropped to 1x12x17.5kg.

Hard session today. Very warm and there was a shortage of air in the gym today - maybe the first signs of the tren affecting my cardio? Nevertheless the poundages increased with most exercises. 2kg on the last set of Rows. 2.5kgs on the first two sets of chins. 2kgs on the Hammers. The Rows are still comfortable. I hate the chins lol. I would drop them if I could come up with a good excuse but they are important and they serve as a good warm up for my upper arms that lets me go straight into a max set with the Hammers so, sadly, they will stay

Arms feeling very strong at the minute and are looking quite large. The Hammers are certainly adding a bit of thickness which sets them off well.


----------



## MURPHYZ

For bicep thickness m8, would you rate the hammer's over a standard curl?


----------



## Mingster

Well, I don't really train my arms much tbh, but to answer your question indirectly, if I was going to do only one arm exercise it would be the Hammers. No other exercise really hits the brachialis whilst most back exercises hit the bi's. For someone looking to add general mass to their upper arms I would recommend EZ bar curls and Hammers for bi's and CGBP and Overhead Extensions for Tri's


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> Well, I don't really train my arms much tbh, but to answer your question indirectly, if I was going to do only one arm exercise it would be the Hammers. No other exercise really hits the brachialis whilst most back exercises hit the bi's. For someone looking to add general mass to their upper arms I would recommend EZ bar curls and Hammers for bi's and CGBP and Overhead Extensions for Tri's


cheers bud , u da man:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

37k hammer curls! beast m8! very strong that!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> 37k hammer curls! beast m8! very strong that!


I just lift the weight on these Dave. I don't worry about squeezing muscles or perfect form. I just lift the buggers lol. They're definitely an exercise where I believe the heavier the weight the better


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> I just lift the weight on these Dave. I don't worry about squeezing muscles or perfect form. I just lift the buggers lol. They're definitely an exercise where I believe the heavier the weight the better


I pulled a trap doing these with that attitude lol


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> I pulled a trap doing these with that attitude lol


LOL. I don't think I use much trap doing them mate. I don't swing them, just lift from the elbow with an aggressive attitude


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I pulled a trap doing these with that attitude lol


Yeah but you're a pussy :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> LOL. I don't think I use much trap doing them mate. I don't swing them, just lift from the elbow with an aggressive attitude


LOL i didnt think i was until it happened


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

love hammer curls, normally use em to finish off my arms if i do bis with my back workout, i like how they hit your forearms, as id rather do these than reverse curls


----------



## MURPHYZ

I don't do much direct arm work now, on Ming's advice. :thumb: Think I'll switch to hammer's for the bit that I do.


----------



## Mingster

Long shift at work. Really tired. Everything's aching. Loads of good quality food consumed. Nothing training wise to report.

Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Mingster

Very tired again today. Putting in some hours at work at the minute. No excuse to miss a workout though so, a little later in the day than usual...

Legs.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x280kg. 1x20x320kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 52.5kg added.

Bodyweight Calf Raises.

2x50x bodyweight.

Phew. Hard work. Gasping like an asthmatic marathon runner with a pomegranate stuck in his throat. Dropped 1 set of volume on the Presses and Squats but added 10kg to each exercise. I nearly keeled over after the Lunges. Boy, they were tough. Another 2.5kg added here. Didn't have enough left to do much weight on the Calf Raises so went for volume and pain instead.

Pleased to get this session safely tucked away in the muscle bank. Could do with a day off but will have to wait well into next week. Never mind. Needs must


----------



## Redbeard85

Post a pic of those legs Ming! (no **** :lol: ) Some strength have in them bro :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Post a pic of those legs Ming! (no **** :lol: ) Some strength have in them bro :thumb:


Starting to worry about you Lee, mate... :whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Starting to worry about you Lee, mate... :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


That no **** doesn't mask it anymore does it  :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

lee85 said:


> Post a pic of those legs Ming! (no **** :lol: ) Some strength have in them bro :thumb:


Could've asked him to stick on a pair of fishnet's or summin. (no **** ofc)


----------



## Redbeard85

Breeny said:


> Could've asked him to stick on a pair of fishnet's or summin. (no **** ofc)


Now there's a forking idea :w00t: (no ****, Breeny's suggestion) :lol:


----------



## Mingster

No entries for aq couple of days as there has been nothing of interest to report. Busy with long shifts at work, although have maintained a good diet and have eaten well.

Today I returned to the gym for a Chest and Shoulders workout and the break has done me good. Berserker Frenzy Mode lol...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x40kg added. 1x8x55kg. PB

DB Bench.

1x15x47.5kg.

DB Flye.

1x15x35kg. Dropped to 1x25kg to failure @ 17 reps.

Prone Rear Delt Rows.

1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x90kg.

Rear Laterals.

1x15x25kg. Dropped to 1x15x20kg.

Side Laterals.

1x15x15kg. Dropped to 1x15x10kg.

Felt very strong today 8x55kg on the Dips was relatively easy if that makes sense. Have been giving my form a lot of thought following the fact that I've been wasting a rep or two at the beginning of the heavy sets just to achieve the necessary depth. I haven't been able to count reps until the second or third rep. Today I adjusted a couple of minor points and cracked it straight away. Very pleased indeed with these.

The DB Press was easy. Up to 50kg with these next week. DB Flyes were easy too, but I will resist the urge to increase the weight with these. Too many exercises raised together may be counter-productive and I'm happy to do the Flyes nice and slow and feel the stretch.

A small raise on the Rear Delt Rows left little energy left for the Laterals. Ground out 30 rep drops for both, however, and my Delts were fit to burst by the end of the session. Very pleased with today's workout. I'm liking this


----------



## Ash1981

We all thought you had retired mingster


----------



## Guest

Cracking session m8 as per m8y.

How has you sleep been past few days? I know its still early doors but mine, last night in particular was terrible, mad dreams, sweating and waking up wide awake in the middle of the night.

Ive never had anything like this, could normally sleep on a clothes line. Can only put it down to the tren, that being the only thing ive changed recently, but so soon not a clue?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Cracking session m8 as per m8y.
> 
> How has you sleep been past few days? I know its still early doors but mine, last night in particular was terrible, mad dreams, sweating and waking up wide awake in the middle of the night.
> 
> Ive never had anything like this, could normally sleep on a clothes line. Can only put it down to the tren, that being the only thing ive changed recently, but so soon not a clue?


I noticed you post this the other day mate.

Due my 3rd jab tomorrow. Jabbing every 6 days rather than weekly for no good reason save that I'm impatient lol. Up till now I've noticed very little in the way of sides. I've felt a little warm during the day but, then again, I'm always warm and have a very fast metabolism. My sleeping has been better than usual so far oddly enough. No night sweats or insomnia - at least no more than usual as I've never been a great sleeper - but I've managed some good quality sleep this week.

I've only been using 200mg of tren each jab up until now. I intend to up this to 300mg tomorrow. I thinks it's a good plan to start low. Apart from the fact it gives you a chance to assess the sides, it also gives your body a chance to get used to the compound so that, hopefully, any increases do not shock the system as much as starting higher straight off. Just my theory though. I've no science to back this up. It may be worth you starting as low as 100mg Dave, and slowly increasing over time. I think your body would become conditioned to the changes easier this way.


----------



## Mingster

I'm pleased with the strength gains as, although I'm not cutting as such, I've definitely lost fat/weight over the past couple of weeks. My abs are showing through more and more and I'll try to get a pic posted later in the week. I'm not really on a cutting or bulking diet at the minute. I'm simply eating whenever I'm hungry, which is often lol, and sticking to good, clean foods in the main.

For example, yesterday I had in no particular order...3x80g shakes, 300g salmon, 150g basmati rice, mixed green veg, 300g chicken, 150g potato, mixed green veg, 4 Weetabix, 8 eggs, 4 slices of wholemeal bread, 200g of cheese, some honey and peanut butter, 2 pints of milk, 1 protein bar, home made quark cheesecake and a bag of Chilli Heatwave Doritos

I've also invested in a pair of these...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Strengthshop-Thor-Wrist-Wraps-strongman-powerlifting-/330497752493?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item4cf3337dad#ht_500wt_1180 Now I am completely colour co-ordinated I've bought them mainly because of a possible return to benching but tried them out on my chest exercises today and was very impressed with them.


----------



## Guest

Heh good stuff from that strength shop, well worth the money. Ive got the blue titanium ones, tough as old boots they are still going strong.

Aye my wrists tend to get bad as you crank the weight up, keep the pressure through the wrist rather than on it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Heh good stuff from that strength shop, well worth the money. Ive got the blue titanium ones, tough as old boots they are still going strong.
> 
> Aye my wrists tend to get bad as you crank the weight up, keep the pressure through the wrist rather than on it if you know what I mean.


Yes mate, all their Thor stuff is first class. Used them on the Dips today and found them very reassuring now I'm approaching the equivalent of 170kgs pushing through my wrists lol...

I need all the armour I can get


----------



## Ash1981

Mmm any chance of sharing that quark cheesecake receipe and how its made Nigella Mingster???


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Mmm any chance of sharing that quark cheesecake receipe and how its made Nigella Mingster???


I just make small individual ones, rather than a big family size effort.

Crush a digestive biscuit into the bottom of a suitable tupperware container. Mix quark with whatever flavour protein powder you fancy. If I use strawberry or banana, I'll add a bit of the fruit too. My personal preference is to mix a scoop of vanilla and a teaspoonful of honey into about 4 tablespoons worth of quark. Then spread over the biscuit base. I like to shake a bit of cinnamon on top of the vanilla ones or, as I say, a bit of chopped fruit to the other flavours. If I'm feeling reckless I'll mix with chocolate protein and add a bit of crushed Crunchie to the top


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No entries for aq couple of days as there has been nothing of interest to report. Busy with long shifts at work, although have maintained a good diet and have eaten well.
> 
> Today I returned to the gym for a Chest and Shoulders workout and the break has done me good. Berserker Frenzy Mode lol...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x40kg added. 1x8x55kg. PB
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x15x47.5kg.
> 
> DB Flye.
> 
> 1x15x35kg. Dropped to 1x25kg to failure @ 17 reps.
> 
> Prone Rear Delt Rows.
> 
> 1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x90kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 1x15x25kg. Dropped to 1x15x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x15x15kg. Dropped to 1x15x10kg.
> 
> Felt very strong today 8x55kg on the Dips was relatively easy if that makes sense. Have been giving my form a lot of thought following the fact that I've been wasting a rep or two at the beginning of the heavy sets just to achieve the necessary depth. I haven't been able to count reps until the second or third rep. Today I adjusted a couple of minor points and cracked it straight away. Very pleased indeed with these.
> 
> The DB Press was easy. Up to 50kg with these next week. DB Flyes were easy too, but I will resist the urge to increase the weight with these. Too many exercises raised together may be counter-productive and I'm happy to do the Flyes nice and slow and feel the stretch.
> 
> A small raise on the Rear Delt Rows left little energy left for the Laterals. Ground out 30 rep drops for both, however, and my Delts were fit to burst by the end of the session. Very pleased with today's workout. I'm liking this


BOOM !!! Nice way to come back from a few days of non training ... Looking like there might be a few more PB`s broken in the next coming weeks going off this ... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> BOOM !!! Nice way to come back from a few days of non training ... Looking like there might be a few more PB`s broken in the next coming weeks going off this ... :thumb:


Hope so mate

As I say, it's quite pleasing as I've obviously dropped a bit of weight too - fat of course lol - so looking quite lean and cut at the minute. For me, anyway:lol:

Not going mad with the calories and trying to add lean mass at the moment. Come winter that may well change


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Hope so mate
> 
> As I say, it's quite pleasing as I've obviously dropped a bit of weight too - fat of course lol - so looking quite lean and cut at the minute. For me, anyway:lol:
> 
> Not going mad with the calories and trying to add lean mass at the moment. Come winter that may well change


No winter this year mate,indian summer ,trust me,best keep adding that lean mass :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Another powerful session today...

Back.

Warm Up.

Wide Pulldowns.

1x15x50kg. 1x12x70kg. 1x12x80kg.

One Arm Rows.

1x6x37kg. 1x6x51kg. 1x6x59kg. 1x6x64kg. 1x6x71kg.

Chins.

2x10x7.5kg added. 1x9x7.5kg added.

Barbell Shrugs.

1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x12x37kg.

Seated DB 21's.

1 set with 17.5kg DB's.

Especially pleased with today's session as it was the second training day in a row and, traditionally, I suffer a strength loss when I do this. Not today though. A bit added to the Rows and Chins, and a general increase in strength on all exercises. Very happy with cracking the 70kg barrier with the Rows. I still hate the Chins but an within a whisker of 3 sets of 10 with 7.5kg added to bodyweight. I have kept the weight on the Shrugs at a sensible level as I am trying to avoid any spine compression which may aggravate my lower discs but these were easy today so may well edge them up a little next session.

Hammers were comfortable and just fancied a change with the last exercise, plus I was running on vapours, so DB 21's it was with a reasonably light set of DB's.

Need to get some food inside me for the remainder of the day. Another long shift at work tomorrow, but the weekend is fast approaching


----------



## Mingster

Oh, nearly forgot. Day 13 of my cycle and jab number 3 today. Test still at 700mg. Tren upped for the first time to 300mg.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Another powerful session today...
> 
> Back.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Pulldowns.
> 
> 1x15x50kg. 1x12x70kg. 1x12x80kg.
> 
> One Arm Rows.
> 
> 1x6x37kg. 1x6x51kg. 1x6x59kg. 1x6x64kg. 1x6x71kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 2x10x7.5kg added. 1x9x7.5kg added.
> 
> Barbell Shrugs.
> 
> 1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 1x12x37kg.
> 
> Seated DB 21's.
> 
> 1 set with 17.5kg DB's.
> 
> Especially pleased with today's session as it was the second training day in a row and, traditionally, I suffer a strength loss when I do this. Not today though. A bit added to the Rows and Chins, and a general increase in strength on all exercises. Very happy with cracking the 70kg barrier with the Rows. I still hate the Chins but an within a whisker of 3 sets of 10 with 7.5kg added to bodyweight. I have kept the weight on the Shrugs at a sensible level as I am trying to avoid any spine compression which may aggravate my lower discs but these were easy today so may well edge them up a little next session.
> 
> Hammers were comfortable and just fancied a change with the last exercise, plus I was running on vapours, so DB 21's it was with a reasonably light set of DB's.
> 
> Need to get some food inside me for the remainder of the day. Another long shift at work tomorrow, but the weekend is fast approaching


Ever tried over head shrugs , More bang for your buck ! and they are great for core but i need a back rest for over 50kg !

Also i am sure you have said before but why no OHP ? is this shoulder injury thing ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Ever tried over head shrugs , More bang for your buck ! and they are great for core but i need a back rest for over 50kg !
> 
> Also i am sure you have said before but why no OHP ? is this shoulder injury thing ?


Won't be able to lift enough to make overhead shrugs worth while, Retro

I don't do any OHPressing any more for the same reason I don't bench. Too much stress and strain on my shoulders to make them worthwhile to me. I've got enough shoulder size tbf so just concentrating on isolating the deltoid head as much as possible these days. Can't say I've lost any shoulder size since dropping the Pressing and it's been a good long while now.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Another powerful session today...
> 
> Back.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Pulldowns.
> 
> 1x15x50kg. 1x12x70kg. 1x12x80kg.
> 
> One Arm Rows.
> 
> 1x6x37kg. 1x6x51kg. 1x6x59kg. 1x6x64kg. 1x6x71kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 2x10x7.5kg added. 1x9x7.5kg added.
> 
> Barbell Shrugs.
> 
> 1x20x140kg. 1x20x150kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 1x12x37kg.
> 
> Seated DB 21's.
> 
> 1 set with 17.5kg DB's.
> 
> Especially pleased with today's session as it was the second training day in a row and, traditionally, I suffer a strength loss when I do this. Not today though. A bit added to the Rows and Chins, and a general increase in strength on all exercises. Very happy with cracking the 70kg barrier with the Rows. I still hate the Chins but an within a whisker of 3 sets of 10 with 7.5kg added to bodyweight. I have kept the weight on the Shrugs at a sensible level as I am trying to avoid any spine compression which may aggravate my lower discs but these were easy today so may well edge them up a little next session.
> 
> Hammers were comfortable and just fancied a change with the last exercise, plus I was running on vapours, so DB 21's it was with a reasonably light set of DB's.
> 
> Need to get some food inside me for the remainder of the day. Another long shift at work tomorrow, but the weekend is fast approaching


Nice lifting there Mingster

You should get your fair maiden to film you doing chins and stick it up


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Won't be able to lift enough to make overhead shrugs worth while, Retro
> 
> I don't do any OHPressing any more for the same reason I don't bench. Too much stress and strain on my shoulders to make them worthwhile to me. I've got enough shoulder size tbf so just concentrating on isolating the deltoid head as much as possible these days. Can't say I've lost any shoulder size since dropping the Pressing and it's been a good long while now.


Its tempting to follow suit but knowing you put your time in on the presses to get to where you are !

With OHS i rack the bar high and load it up !


----------



## Mingster

Leg session after work today.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x280kg. 1x20x325kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x120kg. 1x8x140kg.

Lunges.

20 strides with 40kg added.

Standing Calf Raise.

2x50x bodyweight.

Another good session in the stifling humidity. Am popping out for a couple of hours as a colleague from work is having a leaving do tonight and, although I'm not a drinker, I may well have a Guinness to mark the event Workout was therefore completed in 35 minutes.

5kg added to Presses. 10kg added to Box Squats. Really felt nice to get back to 3 plates a side on these so soon after my back injury. Weight felt really comfortable too. Must resist the temptation to rush my progress with these though. Nice and steadily does it.

Dropped the weight on the Lunges. Did these with 50 odd kgs last time, but lowered the weight and really focused on a longer, deeper stride. They are still agony lol. Easy, but painful, sets for the calf's to finish with. I'm finding I'm a bit tired by the time I get to these and must give them a greater priority in future. I'm on night shift next week so may well pop into the commercial gym on my way home and give the Hamstring and Calf Raise machines a bit of attention


----------



## Redbeard85

71kg on one arm rows!! You make me sick!! :lol: Forking awesome weight on that bro, nice man :thumb:

On a note, quite enjoying those legs forward dips, really hits the triceps well!


----------



## Rob68

I cant read what youve done for legs mate im enough pain as it is :lol:

Nice going as always,enjoy the guiness you deserve it,have an umbrella in it,go on push the boat out a little :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I cant read what youve done for legs mate im enough pain as it is :lol:
> 
> Nice going as always,enjoy the guiness you deserve it,have an umbrella in it,go on push the boat out a little :lol: :thumb:


HaHa. I'll be out at 5 and back home by 7 mate lol. Doesn't take much these days:lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

enjoy your guinness you fcukin party animal lol... and your one arm rows also make me feel sick lol !!


----------



## Mingster

Back home safe and sound lol. 3 pints consumed:no: Had my arm twisted by a supposed mate to have an extra one lol. Need some chicken and rice now - can only eat so many seaside sandwiches and sausage rolls:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Half a guinness and that's me finished ... I'm such a lightweight ......


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Half a guinness and that's me finished ... I'm such a lightweight ......


LOL. I must be the only weight trainer that turns out after a Leg session:lol: :lol: Maybe I should have pumped up the bi's


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Won't be able to lift enough to make overhead shrugs worth while, Retro
> 
> I don't do any OHPressing any more for the same reason I don't bench. Too much stress and strain on my shoulders to make them worthwhile to me. I've got enough shoulder size tbf so just concentrating on isolating the deltoid head as much as possible these days. Can't say I've lost any shoulder size since dropping the Pressing and it's been a good long while now.


they will be the next ones on my list to drop LOL


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Good luck with your goals big fella.


Cheers Chilisi. Any input gratefully received:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

70kg 1 arm rows is indeed insane puts into perspective how much of a fackin unit you really are :lol:

oh and welldone for getting that leg session done in 35 mins would take me an hour atleast (whilst using lighter weights ofcourse lol)


----------



## Replicator

71kg x 6 one arm db rows eh :huh: hmm, Im jsut not speaking any more LOL ................................well done m8 good going that like ......I know what 52kg is like, dont think i'll ever manage 71kg :no:.......I'll keep trying tho


----------



## flinty90

Morning p1sshead pmsl !!! have a good weekend bro !!!


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys lol.

I can see the next video being a One Arm Row video Bit of a boring exercise to video but there you go. I'll try to think of an interesting outfit to be wearing to liven it up a bit:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys lol.
> 
> I can see the next video being a One Arm Row video Bit of a boring exercise to video but there you go. I'll try to think of an interesting outfit to be wearing to liven it up a bit:whistling:


film it from behind and wear a thong back to front pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> film it from behind and wear a thong back to front pmsl !!!


I like to cater the the needs of the followers of my journal Flints, but in this case...mmmmm....No, I don't think so:blink:

You've spent too much time abroad lately:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

The full Valhalla regalia, complete with orange and black thor set, straps, wraps and sleeves hahaha


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> The full Valhalla regalia, complete with orange and black thor set, straps, wraps and sleeves hahaha


LOL. That outfit would weigh more than the Rows


----------



## Mingster

Starting a week of night shifts next week which will necessitate a slight change in the routine.

I'll get a normal Chest and Shoulders session in tomorrow all being well. Then, during the week, I intend to call in at my local machine only gym first thing in the mornings straight after work and fit in two further sessions. One will be Back, maybe with a little arm work thrown in, and the other will be Hamstrings and Calf's. Then, towards the end of the week, I'll fit in a Leg session in my home gym with the usual Leg Press/Box Squat/Lunges approach.

Hopefully normal service will then be resumed.


----------



## Tassotti

Hate nights


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulder session today...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x40kg added. 1x8x55kg added.

DB Bench. 1x12x50kg.

DB Flye.

1x15x35kg dropped to 1x18x25kg.

Prone Rear Rows.

1x10x75kg. 1x10x85kg. 1x10x90kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x15x25kg.

Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Very pleased with the session despite a couple of drawbacks. This was my fourth workout in 6 days so I was never going to be at my strongest. Shifts at work and the forthcoming week of nights have forced me into training with less rest days than usual, but I've coped pretty well and will try to catch up with my rest next week. I've also been on a course of anti biotics for the past 3 weeks which have done the job I've taken them for but have also had the unfortunate side effect of making my bowel movements a little more regular than intended lol. Had to scurry to the bathroom twice during this workout:scared:

Anyway, no increase in the Dips but matched the weight from my last session. No way I could have done any more today, but pleased to have duplicated my last effort to prove to myself it was no one off. Day 16 of the cycle today and I am expecting the strength gains to kick in shortly Looking forward to that.

Up to 50kg DB's for the presses. Aimed for 8 reps and got 12. Very pleased. Nearly dropped the buggers on myself getting them into position so probably wasted a rep or two wrestling them into place. Reckon I could manage the 60's if I did them first in my workout, but no plans to do that any time soon. I like them as a sort of finishing exercise. Good strength on the Flyes too. My Chest is feeling these now.

Steady away on the Shoulder work. Focused on form and feeling the movements. Went for two sets each on the Laterals instead of drop sets just to keep things fresh and to ease off the intensity slightly as I go into night shift training mode.

First session of the week successfully completed


----------



## Guest

Belting session as per m8.

Aye its a cnut getting the db's into place m8, that is a rep in itself sometimes. Downside of no training partner to hoon them up for you, it never gets easier haha


----------



## Mingster

Here's an ab shot taken tonight. A bit of a way to go yet but not bad seeing that I'm on a bulk. Would have been better off taking it first thing in the morning before several meals and a pre workout Boost bar lol but there you go

Weighed in at 17 stone 2 pounds just before the pic...


----------



## Guest

Looking superb m8!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Looking superb m8!


Cheers mate

You can see I'm no bodybuilder lol. I should have had my hands behind my back and clenching and flexing everything and all that posing stuff. My target is 17 stone with decent abs so I reckon if I lose another 6 lbs of fat and gain another 4 lbs of muscle I'll be there or thereabouts. Not dieting or anything at the moment though, just getting on with my cycle and seeing where it takes me


----------



## Guest

You will p1ss it pal, no probs


----------



## Greshie

Looking good Ming


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Here's an ab shot taken tonight. A bit of a way to go yet but not bad seeing that I'm on a bulk. Would have been better off taking it first thing in the morning before several meals and a pre workout Boost bar lol but there you go
> 
> Weighed in at 17 stone 2 pounds just before the pic...
> 
> View attachment 93938


I dont understand this picture. its the body of a youngster with the chin of an older man ! is it photshopped


----------



## retro-mental

is itr the chin from hale or the hale and pace fame


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I dont understand this picture. its the body of a youngster with the chin of an older man ! is it photshopped


Dunno whether to says 'Cheers mate,' or call you a [email protected] lol...

[email protected]:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Here's an ab shot taken tonight. A bit of a way to go yet but not bad seeing that I'm on a bulk. Would have been better off taking it first thing in the morning before several meals and a pre workout Boost bar lol but there you go
> 
> Weighed in at 17 stone 2 pounds just before the pic...
> 
> View attachment 93938


looking solid ming :thumbup1:

like a greek god .


----------



## retro-mental

Nah ming your looking like a east , a true warrior !


----------



## retro-mental

the was supposed to say beast ! not east !! Bloody keyboard !


----------



## Mingster

Early morning session following night shift...

Giant set of...

Hamstring Curls x12reps

Calf Raises x12reps

Leg Extensions x12reps

Repeated 5 times and done.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Hello mr Ming, just dropping by from Tenerife  gonna have a proper catch up when I'm back, just wanted to let u know Iv almost finished both those mentzer books, absolutly loving em, and the whole less is more is clicking even more so and I can't wait to get back to crack in with things,

Ps...abs look good big man :thumb:


----------



## JaneN40

Looking good..and don't listen to 'em about photoshop.. anyone knows you'd have made your beard darker..


----------



## Mingster

JaneN40 said:


> Looking good..and don't listen to 'em about photoshop.. anyone knows you'd have made your beard darker..


  Those highlights cost a fortune, I'll have you know


----------



## JaneN40

Mingster said:


> Those highlights cost a fortune, I'll have you know


Distinguished.. works for many a man (my hubby included).. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Struggling to get any sleep on this set of nights as the Water Board have begun digging the village up and have started right outside my bedroom window:no:

Back workout therefore delayed by a day.

Managed to pick up 10kg of chicken, 5kg of mince and 3kg of bacon on the cheap today. If it's any good that will be my breakfasts sorted for next week:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Perhaps doing your lunges down the street again whilst wearing Viking attire would make the bastards be quieter


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> Perhaps doing your lunges down the street again whilst wearing Viking attire would make the bastards be quieter


or even frighten them away entirely :lol:


----------



## Mingster

The [email protected] are here for 3 months apparently. Can't even park within 600 yards of my house. Need to practice my farmers walk so I can get the shopping from the car to my larders


----------



## Guest

Just go out wielding sword and shield in the battle attire and say next one to make any sort of noise louder than a bird tweet gets it! Then walk in lunges back to your house un phased hahaha


----------



## Mingster

Another early morning session. Back, with a bit of Arms for a change.

Close Grip Pulldowns 4x10.

Low Rows 3x10.

Machine Pullovers 2x20.

Hammer Curls 2x15.

Machine Dips 2x20.

DB Curls 2x15.

Used the machine gym once again so uncertain of the actual weights lifted. Felt very heavy at that time of the morning. The gym has actually acquired some dumbbells. The heaviest are 22.5kg so all curls done with that weight. Quick shake for me and then bed.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Here's an ab shot taken tonight. A bit of a way to go yet but not bad seeing that I'm on a bulk. Would have been better off taking it first thing in the morning before several meals and a pre workout Boost bar lol but there you go
> 
> Weighed in at 17 stone 2 pounds just before the pic...
> 
> View attachment 93938


Great pic pal,quality muscle and goatee to,think im catching you on the grey in the goatee got years to catch on the muscle though lol :thumb:

Hope alls well mate,you finished nights now ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great pic pal,quality muscle and goatee to,think im catching you on the grey in the goatee got years to catch on the muscle though lol :thumb:
> 
> Hope alls well mate,you finished nights now ?


Just finished nights this morning

Was hoping to fit in a Leg session today but am feeling like sh1t so will put that off until tomorrow. I have an appointment with my endo at the hospital tomorrow morning and then will be enjoying a few days off and, hopefully, will get things back to normal. Feel like I could sleep for a week at the minute.


----------



## Mingster

Day 25 of my cycle today and time for jab number 5. No sides whatsoever from the tren as yet so upped the dose to 400mg today. Lets see where this takes me...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

what cycle are you running ming?


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> what cycle are you running ming?


700mg test 400mg tren every 6 days. Started on 200mg tren and have been gradually increasing every 12 days.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

so far so good then  i know you have trt but how long do you run the extra goodies for?


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> so far so good then  i know you have trt but how long do you run the extra goodies for?


I usually run 20 week cycles, although I won't be running the tren for 20 weeks. I'll probably carry on with test only when I finish with the tren. I class the trt as 100mg a week, so I'm presently taking another 600mg of test on top of that to make up the 700mg.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

ah i see, seems like its treating you well so far :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

6 days. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> 6 days. Any particular reason for that?


Yes.

I was busy the 7th day after my first jab so brought the second jab forward a day lol. Just stuck to that ever since


----------



## Tassotti

:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Tassotti said:


> :lol:


 :lol: ditto


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> Yes.
> 
> I was busy the 7th day after my first jab so brought the second jab forward a day lol. Just stuck to that ever since


Lol , quality.


----------



## Mingster

Off to the hospital to see my endo later on this morning. I really can't be bothered to go but I guess I should. My recent bloods came back with a reading of 8.4nmol/L on a scale of 8.4-28.6 so I just scraped in at the very bottom level lol. I'm good at this, I must say

Under normal circumstances they should reduce the length of time between injections following a result like this so we'll see what happens. I'm not bothered one way or the other as it happens as, of course, I'm self prescribing and my clinic will give me my shots whenever I ask for them anyway.


----------



## Tassotti

In that case get the clinic to administer 1000mg of test E weekly :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> In that case get the clinic to administer 1000mg of test E weekly :thumb:


Fat chance of that:no:

Replacement endo today as my usual one is on holiday....And what a load of sh1te she spouted. She actually said it was good that my test levels dropped off the scale towards the end of the 12 weeks as, and I quote, 'You'll feel the benefits of the next jab more.' :wacko:

Anyway fcuked her off and asked for my care to be transferred back to my local Health Authority - I had to travel to get my initial appointment. She agreed and said they would need one more blood test from me before I left. Sadly, I forgot to pop in to the phlebotomy department on my way out. Oops. You do get forgetful when your test is low


----------



## Mingster

Back to the old routine today with a Leg session.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x280kg. 1x20x325kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x60kg. 1x8x80kg. 1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x150kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 40kg added.

Nice strong session following my week of night shifts. Matched the previous session with the Presses and added 10kg to the Box Squats. Don't think I'll be able to add another 10kg next week. May have to reduce the increases as I'm keen to maintain perfect form and avoid aggravating my back which is still a ways from being 100%. Still haven't need the knee wraps though which is a good sign. Both the Presses and Lunges seemed easier today. I'm either getting stronger or the tren is kicking in. Or both


----------



## Mingster

Bad news I'm afraid.

Yesterday I felt something ping in my forearm when I was unloading the bar following squats. Thought nothing of it at the time but this morning my right elbow is in agony. I can't even hold a cup of tea in my right hand let alone a 70kg dumbbell. Extremely p1ssed off:no:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sorry to hear that ming , sounds like a tendon has pinged off if there's no signs of muscle being shorter then perhaps its just a partial tear .

Hope the docs get you sorted quickly .


----------



## mikemull

Hope it's not to serious and your ok soon! I suffer from a pinched nerve but it doesn't effect me to badly.


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Sorry to hear that ming , sounds like a tendon has pinged off if there's no signs of muscle being shorter then perhaps its just a partial tear .
> 
> Hope the docs get you sorted quickly .


No muscle change, mate. Maybe it's just a ligament or something and will heal up in a short while. Can't grip at all with my right hand at minute or raise it up and down. Side top side is fine. Don't think I'll bother with the docs. It feels like it will clear up on it's own given a bit of rest and I've got a box full of painkillers and anti-flams from my back injuries.

Looks like it's legs for a while lol, even though that's how I injured it in the first place. I must be the only guy who can pop an elbow squatting:lol:

Cheers Mike. It's definitely not a nerve unfortunately.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sounds like you'll need some hgh lol b


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Sounds like you'll need some hgh lol b


I usually heal quicker than most. Think I must have high hgh levels naturally lol.

Had some advice from a medical friend of mine. She says it's definitely a torn ligament. Here's hoping it clears up quickly. Fortunately I've got some time off work following nights.

Just when the bloody tren was kicking in too:cursing:


----------



## Tassotti

If you was a horse, you'd have been put out out graze by now .................Or Shot !!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> If you was a horse, you'd have been put out out graze by now .................Or Shot !!


Pfft.

Trivial little niggles. I've gone into battle with far worse. Bring on the 3 times a week squatting


----------



## Tassotti

No sense, no feeling


----------



## Mingster

Pain is weakness leaving the body...


----------



## Tassotti

Six for Five Pound, One Pound Fish


----------



## Guest

Kin el m8, no good!

You will be back at it in no time.


----------



## Greshie

Hope you get back to rights soon Ming ...

... and ignore Tass ... all he can do these days is Cardio....


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Kin el m8, no good!
> 
> You will be back at it in no time.


Hope so mate. Bloody annoying. I was only taking the last 20kg plate off the bar to put it away and I just felt a ping in my forearm. Unbelievable really:no:

Extra squatting tomorrow regardless


----------



## Rob68

What you like eh? :no: Gutted for you mate ,like the others have said hope you make a speedy recovery,bonus side though legs are gonna come on a treat now then :thumb:

Least you still have your other arm to shake your rattle at the match on sunday


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> What you like eh? :no: Gutted for you mate ,like the others have said hope you make a speedy recovery,bonus side though legs are gonna come on a treat now then :thumb:
> 
> Least you still have your other arm to shake your rattle at the match on sunday


No worries mate. It's a side effect of pushing yourself hard

Upping the one arm rows to 100kg next session:whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> No worries mate. It's a side effect of pushing yourself hard
> 
> Upping the one arm rows to 100kg next session:whistling:


Your a machine m8, like a terminator, just keeps on going. Mingsternator. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> Your a machine m8, like a terminator, just keeps on going. Mingsternator. :thumb:


Arm is heavily strapped mate, but is feeling a bit better today already

Going to do my second squatting session of the week a little later on. Smolov has nothing on the SMingov squatting protocol. 30"+ quads are on there way:thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Arm is heavily strapped mate, but is feeling a bit better today already
> 
> Going to do my second squatting session of the week a little later on. *Smolov has nothing on the SMingov squatting protocol*. 30"+ quads are on there way:thumbup1:


that bit made me chuckle!


----------



## Mingster

SMingov Day 2

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg.

Box Squats.

5x3x160kg.

Calf Raises.

75 reps at 200kg spread over multiple sets.

And done.

Nice little session. Maybe could have gone a little heavier with the working sets of Squats. 170kg may well have been the weight, but 160kg is still the heaviest I've gone since the disc popped so I'm well pleased with that.

Basically this system I'm using revolves around Squatting 3 times a week. One session building up hopefully to a 1x8 rep pb, today's session being a 5x3 rep pb and the third session being a 3x6 rep pb.

Next session will be Sat or Sun


----------



## Rob68

Nice going mate,guessing the lunges are out now at present cos of the arm ?

30" Quads eh,be able to stop wearing them skinny jeans soon :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going mate,guessing the lunges are out now at present cos of the arm ?
> 
> 30" Quads eh,be able to stop wearing them skinny jeans soon :whistling:


No mate, I'll still do lunges just not on the 'heavy' day I'll fasten plates to me somehow lol. I'll do different support exercises on each day.

My legs used to be 32" in my heyday lol. Only 28" or so at the minute I'd guess. Just bought another two pairs of jeans off ebay this week so I'm stocked up in the clothing department at the minute.


----------



## Rob68

Thats mental 32" quads :lol: thats just below my waist size :no: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Thats mental 32" quads :lol: thats just below my waist size :no: :lol:


Long time ago lol. Won't ever get there again.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Rob68 said:


> Thats mental 32" quads :lol: thats just below my waist size :no: :lol:


That is my waist size, Fcuk me Ming man that's some pins m8, awesome.


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> That is my waist size, Fcuk me Ming man that's some pins m8, awesome.


Back in the 90's I was a squat fanatic lol. Lost it all when I bust my back but wouldn't want to get back to anywhere near that nowadays. Great for competition on the static lifts but pants for everyday living and walking about. In those days I was bottom heavy, now I'm top heavy lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> Back in the 90's I was a squat fanatic lol. Lost it all when I bust my back but wouldn't want to get back to anywhere near that nowadays. Great for competition on the static lifts but pants for everyday living and walking about. In those days I was bottom heavy, now I'm top heavy lol.


I'm like that, I seem to carry a lot of weight in my leg's, I'm gonna try hangin upside down and see if some of it will transfer to the top,lol.


----------



## Rob68

Im in proportion ................................... skinny from top to bottom :lol:


----------



## Mingster

My legs aren't small, but they look it in comparison with my chest and shoulders. I need another inch or two on my thighs to balance things out. This isn't through laziness merely the fact that I've been unable to squat until quite recently owing to my back injury. Leg Press did little for me tbh. Strength ok, size nothing... 30 inch thighs is the target. Whether I can achieve that is another thing. I'll certainly try.

Normally I'm not a fan of multiple sessions for the same bodypart but I'm being forced into that at the moment so it will be interesting to see the results of 3 times a week squatting. Or lack of results. We shall see...


----------



## Mingster

Feeling positive this morning. Managed to pick up a cup of tea with my injured arm Legs feeling well worked but not overtrained following two squat sessions and abs showing very nicely indeed. No major training planned for today, although can't go far as car is in for it's MOT. Might find some sort of activity to keep me busy. Plan on eating well but have a bit of a hankering for some fish and chips at lunchtime:whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> My legs aren't small, but they look it in comparison with my chest and shoulders. I need another inch or two on my thighs to balance things out. This isn't through laziness merely the fact that *I've been unable to squat until quite recently owing to my back injury*. Leg Press did little for me tbh. Strength ok, size nothing... 30 inch thighs is the target. Whether I can achieve that is another thing. I'll certainly try.
> 
> Normally I'm not a fan of multiple sessions for the same bodypart but I'm being forced into that at the moment so it will be interesting to see the results of 3 times a week squatting. Or lack of results. We shall see...


This!! why risk further aggravating your back, even more so causing more impermanent damage to your back for the sake of a couple of inches, then you would be fooked! id be well happy with an extra 6" on my 24s lol

you will get there ming, i dont think iv known anyone to persevere and crack on like you do given your obstacles, i think a lesser person would have given up.

slowly, but surly wins the race :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

danMUNDY said:


> This!! why risk further aggravating your back, even more so causing more impermanent damage to your back for the sake of a couple of inches, then you would be fooked! id be well happy with an extra 6" on my 24s lol
> 
> you will get there ming, i dont think iv known anyone to persevere and crack on like you do given your obstacles, i think a lesser person would have given up.
> 
> slowly, but surly wins the race :thumb:


I always keep in mind The Hare and The Tortoise..........


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Feeling positive this morning. Managed to pick up a cup of tea with my injured arm Legs feeling well worked but not overtrained following two squat sessions and abs showing very nicely indeed. No major training planned for today, although can't go far as car is in for it's MOT. Might find some sort of activity to keep me busy. Plan on eating well but have a bit of a hankering for some fish and chips at lunchtime:whistling:


Good to hear the positivity mate :thumbup1:

But remember the saga last time you wanted fish n chips :no: :lol:



Greshie said:


> I always keep in mind The Hare and The Tortoise..........


Calling ming a hairy tortoise is a bit off Gresh dont you think ? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Best thing for a bad back ? Squatting .

Maybe its time to run smolov


----------



## Rob68

ewen said:


> Best thing for a bad back ? Squatting .
> 
> Maybe its time to run smolov


He`s already on the case mate,he`s calling it SMingov :lol: go back a page


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> He`s already on the case mate,he`s calling it SMingov :lol: go back a page


Lol well don't I feel silly as I even read it and it didn't click lol

Oops


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Lol well don't I feel silly as I even read it and it didn't click lol
> 
> Oops


It's the version for crocks and old duffers, mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It's the version for crocks and old duffers, mate:lol: :lol:


So why are you doing that version


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> So why are you doing that version


I'm building up to the 'Well past it' version mate


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm building up to the 'Well past it' version mate


If you bring one out `not right in the head` im on it :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Day 3 of the Squatting will be tomorrow.

Felt like I'd lost weight so jumped on the scales today. Surprised to discover I've put on 5 lbs. 17 stone 7 lbs. Guess the cycle is kicking in

Missus has spent this afternoon baking and cooking up a whole load of tasty goodies in the kitchen. 250 lbs any time soon


----------



## Mingster

Third Leg session of the week today.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x120kg. 3 working sets at 6x140kg.

Calf Raise.

1x75 reps at 200kg spread over multiple sets.

Boy, my legs were tired even before I started this session lol. It will take a bit of time to adapt to 3 squat sessions a week, that is for certain. 140kg was a nice taxing weight for this session, with slow deliberate reps and a good pause in the seated position for a count of two. You can really feel these in your quads as you explode up from the stationary position - a bit like re-setting yourself for every individual rep in a set of deads.

No great volume in these workouts. There's no need with all the squats. I'm simply not capable of adding any extras Lots of food and rest and on to the next session


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> Third Leg session of the week today.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x200kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x6x100kg. 1x6x120kg. 3 working sets at 6x140kg.
> 
> Calf Raise.
> 
> 1x75 reps at 200kg spread over multiple sets.
> 
> Boy, my legs were tired even before I started this session lol. It will take a bit of time to adapt to 3 squat sessions a week, that is for certain. 140kg was a nice taxing weight for this session, with slow deliberate reps and a good pause in the seated position for a count of two. You can really feel these in your quads as you explode up from the stationary position - a bit like re-setting yourself for every individual rep in a set of deads.
> 
> No great volume in these workouts. There's no need with all the squats. I'm simply not capable of adding any extras Lots of food and rest and on to the next session


Your an animal m8, I done squats pyramid style other night and thought I was the bee's knee's, your workout would hospitalize me for sure.


----------



## Guest

3 days of legs, beast m8!

Ive only done 4 days of the stair machine mate and feels like ive been kicked on each **** cheek by a horse.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> 3 days of legs, beast m8!
> 
> Ive only done 4 days of the stair machine mate and feels like ive been kicked on each **** cheek by a horse.


It's hard work mate. My legs felt really heavy today. If I'm going to be keeping this up for any length of time I'll have to monitor how I'm feeling pretty closely. I love squatting so I am enjoying myself immensely tbh, but I'm not sure how I'll incorporate this into my overall routine once my arm heals up.

More food, more rest and more gear sounds the way forward lol.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> It's hard work mate. My legs felt really heavy today. If I'm going to be keeping this up for any length of time I'll have to monitor how I'm feeling pretty closely. I love squatting so I am enjoying myself immensely tbh, but I'm not sure how I'll incorporate this into my overall routine once my arm heals up.
> 
> More food, more rest and more gear sounds the way forward lol.


Haha you will need more days in the week aswell m8

How is the arm now? Any better


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Haha you will need more days in the week aswell m8
> 
> How is the arm now? Any better


It seemed to improve quickly the first couple of days but has stayed pretty much the same since then. I'm going to strap it up and try a few laterals and a couple of other movements next week but there's no way I could do curls or most back work or anything involving gripping tightly at the minute. It's frustrating as the cycle seems to be going well, body weight up and fat going down, and I was hoping to see some good strength gains over the next few weeks. No sides as such so far either. I've always been a lucky bugger with sides - touch wood.

Have to aim for a 200kg box squat lol.


----------



## Tassotti

Take it slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Why 3 days a week mate?


I've popped a ligament in my left forearm so have found upper body work impossible just recently. Have added the extra leg sessions to keep myself busy

I've needed to bring my legs up a bit tbh. They used to be my best bodypart but, following my back injury a few years ago, I've been unable to squat and they have slowly shrunk despite lots of leg presses etc. Have only been back squatting for a short period.

I'm hoping to do a little bit of light upper body work this week so may have to drop the squatting back to twice a week realistically. We'll have to see how things go...


----------



## Mingster

Right. Have had a good rest today Have also filled up on lots and lots of good food. Day 31 of the cycle so had my 6th jab yesterday. Will be staying at 400mg of tren now. No negative sides but I don't really see the need to exceed this dose.

Tomorrow I'm planning on strapping up the forearm and attempting some light Chest and Shoulders stuff. Hopefully, owing to the fact that I don't really need to grip anything on these exercises, I might get away with this. If Chest and Shoulders proves impossible I'll have another squatting session. If it proves possible I shall squat on Wednesday instead.

Feeling big and strong but very pale. Need a tan lol...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Right. Have had a good rest today Have also filled up on lots and lots of good food. Day 31 of the cycle so had my 6th jab yesterday. Will be staying at 400mg of tren now. No negative sides but I don't really see the need to exceed this dose.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm planning on strapping up the forearm and attempting some light Chest and Shoulders stuff. Hopefully, owing to the fact that I don't really need to grip anything on these exercises, I might get away with this. If Chest and Shoulders proves impossible I'll have another squatting session. If it proves possible I shall squat on Wednesday instead.
> 
> Feeling big and strong but very pale. Need a tan lol...


Good luck tomorrow - just be Odin and unvanquishable ....


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Thinking that myself, when I uploaded my new avi.
> 
> Tan bed here we come!


There's not many options locally for me. I live in a small village still stuck in the 1800's lol. Tempted to hire one for a month or so to get a good base tan and then top it up somewhere once a week or so but struggling to justify the cost. Still probably do it though


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good luck tomorrow - just be Odin and unvanquishable ....


I'm tougher than that grumpy old bugger lol. I will not be denied.

Have to settle for baby weights though. Might try some super slow stuff instead of the usual berserker fury


----------



## Guest

Reminded me to do my jab good man.


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Around 100 a month my way. We had one in the months run up to our wedding abroad. My wife didn't want to be red in her wedding photos. We were black out there!


Yep. About the same around here. Need to clear a space somewhere...


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Just don't go over the top and end up looking like a Crocodile


LOL. No worries. I'm naturally dark anyway and tan easily. I was once chatted up by a lass in a pub with the line 'So, do you own a kebab shop then?' :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Tried a bit of Chest and Shoulders today...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x40kg added. 1x10x40kg added.

DB Bench.

1x10x50kg.

DB Flye.

1x12x37.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

Side Laterals.

2x15x15kg.

First Chest work in nearly 3 weeks and it all but killed me lol. Arm was heavily strapped and, tbh, I felt very little pain after the first couple of sets. Of course once the adrenaline starts pumping and the frenzy falls upon one you don't feel much pain wise. How I feel later will be the acid test. I did all the exercises today with an open palm, so no gripping the bars/bells which eased things quite a bit. Weights/reps were down on normal but I really felt the session and my body feels like it has done much more work than it has.

All in all a very satisfying comeback session

Squats again tomorrow.


----------



## faultline

What do u do for rotator cuff warmup mate? Think I need to start doing something like this, got pain and crunching in my shoulder last couple of weeks


----------



## Mingster

This is as good as I've found, mate...


----------



## Ash1981

Good vid mate, how you been?

Whats with the arm being strapped up, you injured again? :lol:

Havent been on for a while, back from hols now and ready to get going again


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Good vid mate, how you been?
> 
> Whats with the arm being strapped up, you injured again? :lol:
> 
> Havent been on for a while, back from hols now and ready to get going again


Popped a ligament in my right forearm mate. Minor war wound Nice tach


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Popped a ligament in my right forearm mate. Minor war wound Nice tach


Cheers mate,ive been growing it for my bulk and the winter:laugh:

Check these out...


----------



## Mingster

My arm feels pretty good this morning all things considered

Last night there was no reaction from my injury following training my upper body for the first time in 3 weeks. Having said that both my elbows were absolutely killing me. I have some serious tendon issues with both of them but last night was worse than usual. I gave myself some extensive, and very painful, deep tissue massage, slapped on some Movelat gel and this morning I'm like a new man lol. I feel almost fit. Don't think I can manage any back or bicep work for at least another week as my grip is still practically non existent, hut will be training chest/shoulders again next week as normal.

Will be having a leg session this afternoon. The main target will be 5x3x170kg with the box squats.


----------



## Ash1981

Good luck with the squats bud


----------



## Mingster

Leg session this afternoon.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x120kg. 1x3x150kg.

Working sets 5x3x170kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides 40kg added.

Calf Raises.

1x75x200kg over multiple sets.

All good. Added 10kg to all the working sets. Not easy but there was room for improvement so will up the weight once again next week. It's tempting to cheat a little with these and turn them into touch-and-go squats but stayed focused and maintained a two count at the bottom of each rep to make each lift from a dead stop position. Very tough. Added a little support work and all sorted. Short, low volume sessions but they certainly take it out of you. I like this sort of training. It reminds me of my powerlifting days and, in many ways, is more satisfying to me than the typical bodybuilding type workouts.

Will have a rest day tomorrow, maybe a small workout of some sort Friday, then another Leg session on Saturday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

how are the squats x3 a week treating you ming, your legs hating you yet :lol:


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> how are the squats x3 a week treating you ming, your legs hating you yet :lol:


They're not easy mate lol. Now I'm back training a bit of upper body I'll probably have to drop the squatting to twice a week tbh. There's no way I can train 5 times a week


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i remember when i started to squat, was doing rippetoes starting strength workout, loved hitting em 3x per week..them and deads soon became my fav exercises, but i only come back to that tyo of frequency every now and then

dont think i could ever go back to training x5 a week, seeing too much from 3x its like you say, intensity is king!


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> i remember when i started to squat, was doing rippetoes starting strength workout, loved hitting em 3x per week..them and deads soon became my fav exercises, but i only come back to that tyo of frequency every now and then
> 
> dont think i could ever go back to training x5 a week, seeing too much from 3x its like you say, intensity is king!


Yes. More sessions goes against my belief system lol. It's ok training a bodypart 3 times a week if that's all you are doing but it's no good adding it to an existing programme. I'm going to try and fit in the extra leg session for a while as an experiment, but only because I've reduced the amount of work in each session. It's almost like doing one leg workout a week in two parts.


----------



## Mingster

Nothing to report today. The usual hassles that family life throw up from time to time, an insane tiredness, and an ache in my quads as if I was holding up the very roof of the world...lol.

Here's a little dance ditty to get us all back in the mood


----------



## Ash1981

You into that sort of music then Ming?

You dont look like the type, more of a metal head


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> You into that sort of music then Ming?
> 
> You dont look like the type, more of a metal head


Industrial metal mate, in the main. Industrial is dance/metal crossover. Rammstein. Ministry. Die Kruppes. Nine Inch Nails. That sort of thing


----------



## Ash1981

Like metal with a dance beat to it

May have a look into this, could be quite useful in the the iron arena


----------



## Mingster

Off to visit the grandkids for a couple of hours today. Will be trying to get a short, light upper body workout in a bit later on to see how the injury is repairing.

Here's one more KMFDM track to get the show on the road...


----------



## Rob68

Hope alls well in here :thumbup1:

Although not to sure as just seen Greshie has like the above post,never had Gresh down as a heavymetal/noisy music type :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope alls well in here :thumbup1:
> 
> Although not to sure as just seen Greshie has like the above post,never had Gresh down as a heavymetal/noisy music type :lol:


Gresh is one cool guy:thumbup1:

Just finished a little Back and Bicep session designed to test out the injured forearm.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x15.

Low Pulley Rows.

5x10.

Yates Rows supersetted with Barbell Shrugs.

3x10 for both exercises.

Concentration Curls.

3x10 for each arm.

Very pleased with the session. No great weights used - 100kg limit on the session - but enough to give a nice little workout. Both forearms pumped to the max now and no injury flare up to report. Grip still isn't 100% but enough to get the job done and failing that there are always straps. Quite liked the Yates Rows/Shrugs combo and may well introduce these into my regular workout. All things being equal I hope to resume normal training next week, probably at slightly lower weights and building up again. Fingers crossed my arm feels ok in the morning.

One side I am noticing now from the tren is a total lack of fitness lol. Cardio is a total no no, and merely walking along and maintaining a conversation is becoming difficult. The 15 rep sets are an absolute killer fitness wise and it's a damned good job that I never run anywhere for any reason:lol: Another jab due tomorrow, then four more jabs till the end of the tren. Will be continuing the cycle as test only after that point.


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Hope alls well in here :thumbup1:
> 
> Although not to sure as just seen Greshie has like the above post,never had Gresh down as a heavymetal/noisy music type :lol:


ah you might be surprised !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> ah you might be surprised !


 

Anyway Rob, it's as much dance as it is metal. You'd be up and dancing like a loon if The Happy Mondays released that track:lol: :lol:

And Lucia Cifarelli is way more pleasing on the ears and eyes than Shaun and Bez:tongue:


----------



## Ash1981

I dunno if i can handle your tunes tbh Ming, i like the transformer type cartoon going on in the video however


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> I dunno if i can handle your tunes tbh Ming, i like the transformer type cartoon going on in the video however


Not a problem mate

Like myself, they are not to everyone's taste


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> Anyway Rob, it's as much dance as it is metal. You'd be up and dancing like a loon if The Happy Mondays released that track:lol: :lol:
> 
> And Lucia Cifarelli is way more pleasing on the ears and eyes than Shaun and Bez:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 95841


I'll 2nd that m8, Shaun Ryder's got a face like a smacked @ss.


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> ah you might be surprised !


Youll be going to a Rammstein gig next gresh ,nicking some of mings petula oil to wear to  (cue the abuse from ming about the oil :lol: )



Mingster said:


> Anyway Rob, it's as much dance as it is metal. You'd be up and dancing like a loon if The Happy Mondays released that track:lol: :lol:
> 
> And Lucia Cifarelli is way more pleasing on the ears and eyes than Shaun and Bez:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 95841


I used to dance like a loon if someone rang the doorbell the stuff i was taking back in them days so thats nothing new :lol:

And dont be dissing the Shaun n Bez man :nono: :lol: Legends i tell ya,legends


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Youll be going to a Rammstein gig next gresh ,nicking some of mings petula oil to wear to  (cue the abuse from ming about the oil :lol: )
> 
> I used to dance like a loon if someone rang the doorbell the stuff i was taking back in them days so thats nothing new :lol:
> 
> And dont be dissing the Shaun n Bez man :nono: :lol: Legends i tell ya,legends


Two stroke oil, mate. Two stroke oil:laugh:

Leg ends lol. You got that right :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning Ming hope your doing well bro, i read somewhere you have arm trouble ?? hope its not too bad mate !!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Morning Ming hope your doing well bro, i read somewhere you have arm trouble ?? hope its not too bad mate !!


Nah mate. I'm super hard. Arm breaks don't slow my training down much:laugh:

How's you new programme going?


----------



## flinty90

going very well mate thanks... good to hear your not letting a little arm break stop you pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

Here's a little 12 month comparison.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Here's a little 12 month comparison.
> 
> View attachment 95864
> View attachment 95865


Mate what a fcukin transformation look a bit bloaty and full in 1st shot , lean and just thick as fcuk in 2nd...

fcukin awesome (repped)


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Mate what a fcukin transformation look a bit bloaty and full in 1st shot , lean and just thick as fcuk in 2nd...
> 
> fcukin awesome (repped)


Cheers mate. The first shot is from this time last year. I'd bloated right up from going onto trt - the testogel had done that to me lol, together with an ice cream guzzling holiday to Rome Now I have my test levels balanced again, and have followed a 6 week bulk/6 week cut protocol I've leaned up nicely without too much effort tbh.

The best thing is that I weighed 17 stone 9 lbs in the first picture, and I weigh 17 stone 2 lbs in the second, so more of a recomp than a cut


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. The first shot is from this time last year. I'd bloated right up from going onto trt - the testogel had done that to me lol, together with an ice cream guzzling holiday to Rome Now I have my test levels balanced again, and have followed a 6 week bulk/6 week cut protocol I've leaned up nicely without too much effort tbh.
> 
> *The best thing is that I weighed 17 stone 9 lbs in the first picture, and I weigh 17 stone 2 lbs in the second, so more of a recomp than a cut*


exactly sort of thing im looking for too mate . inspiration !!!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> exactly sort of thing im looking for too mate . inspiration !!!


You can do it Flints:thumbup1:

Just going to carry on doing the same thing over the winter and see where I am in the New Year


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You can do it Flints:thumbup1:
> 
> Just going to carry on doing the same thing over the winter and see where I am in the New Year


you will look fcukin massive and ripped mate im sure !!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Leg ends lol. You got that right :lol: :lol:


Me n you are gonna fall out if you carry this on,so watch it sunshine :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Me n you are gonna fall out if you carry this on,so watch it sunshine :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No way mate. That'll never happen. You gotta love a guy who dances to the sound of a doorbell:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> No way mate. That'll never happen. You gotta love a guy who dances to the sound of a doorbell:lol: :lol: :thumb:


LMAO Fair point pal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Second Leg session of the week today. Lighter weight, higher reps...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x270kg. 1x20x300kg. 1x20x330kg.

Box Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x120kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x10x160kg.

Calf Raise.

1x75x200kg over multiple sets.

Leg Press up 5kg and at a maximum for this cycle so far. Some people may claim 400/500kg Leg Presses. Not on my machine lol. The movement is as smooth as Desperate Dan's chin during the Great Razor Shortage of 1954. 330kg feels like 1000kg on this baby.

Was going to do two sets of 6x160kg with the Box Squats but I'm not the man to do extra sets for no reason so just ploughed on with the last set and managed 10 reps. Bodes well for my planned triples with 180kg next week

Back to work tomorrow I'm afraid. Ah well...


----------



## C.Hill

'lighter weight' lmao! 160kg box squats for 10 is mental mate, especially after leg pressing etc!

12 month Comparison pic is dramatic too mate! Looking well!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> 'lighter weight' lmao! 160kg box squats for 10 is mental mate, especially after leg pressing etc!
> 
> 12 month Comparison pic is dramatic too mate! Looking well!


Cheers Chris

Just building the squats back up slowly after my disc problem a couple of months ago, hence the box squats rather than regular. I like to use the Leg Presses as a pre exhaust with this session.

The 'bloated' pic from 12 months ago was pretty much down to going onto trt. I went from my avi to that look in about 12 weeks lol. I've got the hang of it now and am gradually getting leaner all the time. Weighed in at 17 stone 7 lbs last week with no rise in bodyfat


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Second Leg session of the week today. Lighter weight, higher reps...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x270kg. 1x20x300kg. 1x20x330kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x6x100kg. 1x6x120kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x10x160kg.
> 
> Calf Raise.
> 
> 1x75x200kg over multiple sets.
> 
> Leg Press up 5kg and at a maximum for this cycle so far. Some people may claim 400/500kg Leg Presses. Not on my machine lol. The movement is as smooth as Desperate Dan's chin during the Great Razor Shortage of 1954. 330kg feels like 1000kg on this baby.
> 
> Was going to do two sets of 6x160kg with the Box Squats but I'm not the man to do extra sets for no reason so just ploughed on with the last set and managed 10 reps. Bodes well for my planned triples with 180kg next week
> 
> Back to work tomorrow I'm afraid. Ah well...


Ive read about that particular shortage, made the news and everything!!


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Ive read about that particular shortage, made the news and everything!!


Well, I was going to say 'as smooth as Ash out on the pull' but I thought you might sue me:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Well, I was going to say 'as smooth as Ash out on the pull' but I thought you might sue me:laugh:


Fck me dont let my mrs see that,shes always sniffing about as it is:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Oh and great before and after 12 months shots there mate


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders tonight after work...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x45kg added. 1x10x45kg added.

DB Bench.

1x13x50kg + partials.

DB Flye.

1x15x37.5kg. 1x12x37.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20x15kg.

Nice session in the dark tonight. Despite the fact that I'm still suffering from an unpleasant dose of the runs I felt very strong tonight. Two lots of Dips at 45kgx10 were easy and I'll put these back up to 50kg next time. The Presses and Flyes were also good, although my stamina was on the wane due to a lack of food because of my stomach issues. I'll probably put the DB Presses up to 52.5kg next week too. A good burn with the laterals, then I cut the session short as I was starting to cramp up and feel a tad faint by this point. Necked some salt and plenty of fluids and I'll try and get some food down shortly. Think I've traced the source of the stomach bug to some dodgy honey so hopefully this will start to clear up quickly. I'm really making some top progress this cycle despite everything and am keen to make the most of the next few weeks


----------



## Greshie

Great going and positive attitude as always ! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

impressive numbers happening in here :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> impressive numbers happening in here :thumbup1:


Cheers guys. I try to stay away from numbers lol but I'm a lifter not a builder so it's difficult not to set targets I want 60kg for both the dips and the db presses and 200kg for the box squats then we'll reassess

Must say I've been really impressed with this tren cycle. Limited sides and I'm the leanest and most muscular I can recall since my youth:laugh: I think I could probably get into a decent enough shape to not look too stupid in a bodybuilding show next year now, but unsure if I can prance round in speedos and a tan to be perfectly honest. Not really me I think.


----------



## Tassotti

I also recently caught a disease off some dodgy honey 

- - - Updated - - -

I also recently caught a disease off some dodgy honey


----------



## Mingster

Late night Legs session...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x130kg. 1x5x160kg.

Working sets 5x3x180kg. 

Lunges.

1x20 strides 40kg added.

Calf Raises.

1x75x200kg over multiple sets.

Had a lot of negative thoughts pre workout tonight. In fact I nearly didn't train as I didn't feel mentally right, and it's not often I get like that. Glad I did in the end though. Managed to focus enough to bump the Box Squats up another 10kg and the 200kg target is getting well within range now. My form is still spot on with these and I still have a fair bit left in the tank. Did all the 180kg reps with a slow, deliberate cadence and with a good long pause at the bottom of each rep. The old glute and hip strength is really coming to the fore now. I won't rush things though. No more injuries is the plan.

Everything else went fine and the therapeutic nature of the session means I may well treat myself to a couple of Scotch Eggs and a Pizza once I've got a shake down me


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Late night Legs session...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x200kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x130kg. 1x5x160kg.
> 
> Working sets 5x3x180kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 1x20 strides 40kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 1x75x200kg over multiple sets.
> 
> Had a lot of negative thoughts pre workout tonight. In fact I nearly didn't train as I didn't feel mentally right, and it's not often I get like that. Glad I did in the end though. Managed to focus enough to bump the Box Squats up another 10kg and the 200kg target is getting well within range now. My form is still spot on with these and I still have a fair bit left in the tank. Did all the 180kg reps with a slow, deliberate cadence and with a good long pause at the bottom of each rep. The old glute and hip strength is really coming to the fore now. I won't rush things though. No more injuries is the plan.
> 
> Everything else went fine and the therapeutic nature of the session means I may well treat myself to a couple of Scotch Eggs and a Pizza once I've got a shake down me


Great numbers there Mingster bud

That 200 could be 2 weeks away then...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nice squattage matey , looking good for our 260kg for Xmas


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Great numbers there Mingster bud
> 
> That 200 could be 2 weeks away then...


Potentially Ash I am going to take it steady however. I get bored when I can lift a weight, so after the first set of 180kgx3 I'm always tempted to add more weight lol. But not this time. Taking my time and building a good strong base to progress from whilst keeping my form spot on. Am not feeling these lifts in my back at all at the minute, it's all glute, hip and outer thigh and that's just how I want it



ewen said:


> Nice squattage matey , looking good for our 260kg for Xmas


HaHa. Would be nice Ewen mate, but a bit beyond me I expect. Having said that I reckon if I can Box Squat 200kg for a few I should be able to Squat a bit more conventionally. We'll see how things go, but one week at a time at the minute. I'll go for either 2x6 or 1x10 with 170kg on Sunday


----------



## Ash1981

Fair play mate.

Love the way you think about this game:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

A second successive workout today. One of my 'No more than 100kg' Back sessions...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x15. Increasing weight each set.

Yates Rows supersetted with Barbell Shrugs.

3x10/10.

Face Pulls.

3x10.

Hammer Curls.

1x15.

DB Curls.

1x15.

Nice session. I like these 'Under 100kg' workouts as they allow a decent bit of weight for the exercises selected but force one to maintain good form to get the most out of them. Of course, the main purpose behind them is to ease my injured forearm back to full fitness, and to that end they are working. The pain has improved although it does seem to have migrated up into my elbow a bit, thus making the curls a little uncomfortable. Stayed at 25kg for these today. It's a good job I'm not one for training my arms lol. A bicep boy would be screwed with this injury...

A rest day planned for tomorrow. Then, all being well, more squatting on Sunday


----------



## MRSTRONG

haha bicep boys , jab a few ml of test in the problem area i like to think of it as acupuncture


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha bicep boys , jab a few ml of test in the problem area i like to think of it as acupuncture


HaHa. Jabbed a couple of mg each of test and tren this morning lol. Can't jab my bi's though - they're far too hard for a normal pin to penetrate:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Jabbed a couple of mg each of test and tren this morning lol. Can't jab my bi's though - they're far too hard for a normal pin to penetrate:whistling:


i did mine with a green the other week 1.5ml in each ..... never again :surrender:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i did mine with a green the other week 1.5ml in each ..... never again :surrender:


Wouldn't fancy that much tbh:no: I've actually ran out of greens atm. Must remember to get some more. I'm a baby lol. I use orange for everywhere except my ass


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Wouldn't fancy that much tbh:no: I've actually ran out of greens atm. Must remember to get some more. I'm a baby lol. I use orange for everywhere except my ass


my muscle is so dense i need a scaff pole type needle to breakthrough  and they hurt less idk how that works .


----------



## Mingster

Just like to give a little mention to the great performance by Ewen in Watford's Strongest Man yesterday. I've a lot of respect for Ewen, and especially for the fact that he never leaves his performances in the gym but produces them on the day when it really counts:thumbup1:

Now, hopefully, he can put these minor competitions, and opponents, to one side and focus on a serious target - the Ming Squat Challenge - Roll on the Christmas squat off

Have enjoyed a nice rest day yesterday and am steadily consuming a mountain of food in preparation for a leg workout this afternoon. More volume with lighter weight today. I would rather go heavier but the groundwork needs to be done if I'm to get an injury free run at this squatting lark


----------



## flinty90

tell me more about this ming squat challenge ??


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> tell me more about this ming squat challenge ??


We're having a little private challenge to squat 260kg by Chistmas mate


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> We're having a little private challenge to squat 260kg by Chistmas mate


good luck mate what are you comfortably squatting t minute bro ?? are you allowed to say lol isnt ewen already doing over 240 kg ???

its been nearly a year since i squatted a decent weight, but numbers at the minute have no relevence to me im learning a whole new trade lol and its bought my weights down a fair bit at the minute X

good luck bro will be following with interest


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> good luck mate what are you comfortably squatting t minute bro ?? are you allowed to say lol isnt ewen already doing over 240 kg ???
> 
> its been nearly a year since i squatted a decent weight, but numbers at the minute have no relevence to me im learning a whole new trade lol and its bought my weights down a fair bit at the minute X
> 
> good luck bro will be following with interest


I'm not doing conventional squats at the minute. It's only been a couple of months since my slipped disc so I've been box squatting to perfect my form and avoid further injury. I'm hoping to box squat 200kg in the next couple of weeks. Box squats are harder so that should equate to 220kg, or a little more, for a conventional squat. There's three months to Christmas so I need to be patient and not rush things. I've squatted heavier in the past, but not for many years, so it is a bit of a challenge for me. I'm not expecting to win lol, but I don't go for anything with the intention of losing


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha brilliant 

Thanks ming its mutual my Viking brethren 

260 here we come 

- - - Updated - - -

Haha brilliant 

Thanks ming its mutual my Viking brethren 

260 here we come


----------



## Mingster

Lo, there do I see my father.

Lo, there do I see my mother,

and my sisters, and my brothers.

Lo, there do I see the line of my people,

Back to the beginning!

Lo, they do call to me.

They bid me take my place among them,

In the halls of Valhalla!

Where the brave may live forever!"


----------



## MRSTRONG

Like it ming


----------



## Mingster

Leg session completed this afternoon.

Warm Up/Pre Exhaust.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x270kg. 1x20x300kg 1x20x330kg.

Box Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x130kg. 1x6x150kg. 1x10x170kg.

Calf Raises.

85 reps x200kg over multiple sets.

All well and good. This is basically my consolidation session which backs up the lower rep/higher weight session which precedes it. The pre exhaust work is designed to fatigue my muscles and add stamina and endurance for the squats which follow. Managed to bump the squat weight up to 170kg today and went for the 10 rep approach again, rather than the 2x6 rep alternative. In theory I'm only 3/4 weeks away from 10 reps at 200kg with these and that would be very pleasing indeed.

Added 10 reps to the Calf Raises and I'm reaching the rep target in 4 sets nowadays.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Leg session completed this afternoon.
> 
> Warm Up/Pre Exhaust.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x270kg. 1x20x300kg 1x20x330kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x6x100kg. 1x6x130kg. 1x6x150kg. 1x10x170kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 85 reps x200kg over multiple sets.
> 
> All well and good. This is basically my consolidation session which backs up the lower rep/higher weight session which precedes it. The pre exhaust work is designed to fatigue my muscles and add stamina and endurance for the squats which follow. Managed to bump the squat weight up to 170kg today and went for the 10 rep approach again, rather than the 2x6 rep alternative. In theory I'm only 3/4 weeks away from 10 reps at 200kg with these and that would be very pleasing indeed.
> 
> Added 10 reps to the Calf Raises and I'm reaching the rep target in 4 sets nowadays.


Ahh yea the old 330kg 20 rep warm up, should do the trick:lol:


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Ahh yea the old 330kg 20 rep warm up, should do the trick:lol:


Aye. It takes a bit to get the old joints moving these days:laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Aye. It takes a bit to get the old joints moving these days:laugh:


Fckin sounds it bud


----------



## retro-mental

I am in the challange

Oh i didnt see the 2 at the start !!!!

Why the yate rows ?


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I am in the challange
> 
> Oh i didnt see the 2 at the start !!!!
> 
> Why the yate rows ?


Just trying to find back exercises that don't stress my lower back mate. As long as I don't lean over too far I can get away with these at a light weight


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Just trying to find back exercises that don't stress my lower back mate. As long as I don't lean over too far I can get away with these at a light weight


I added these for that reason the sort of inbetween a BOR and shrug that i can do !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> I added these for that reason the sort of inbetween a BOR and shrug that i can do !


Yeah. Exactly. That's why I carry on and add a set of shrugs onto the end of each set. Just gets that bit more out of them at 100kg. I don't even think I'll put the weight up when my back improves. Just going to go for feeling the movement I think


----------



## Mingster

A nice little article here. This is how I squat and it used to set me apart a little from most other powerlifters once upon a time. I guess it's because I started out with Olympic lifting...

http://oldschooltrainer.com/how-to-squat/


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

retro-mental said:


> I added these for that reason the sort of inbetween a BOR and shrug that i can do !


ahh thats the famous 'yates row'


----------



## Mingster

Training was the last thing I felt like doing today. Sleep has been hit lately owing the the missus being full of cold and coughing and spluttering all night over recent nights, and my diet hasn't been the best. Glad I did train in the end though. Once the weights were in my hands the 'Power of Greyskull' coursed through my veins and the resultant strength and good feeling enabled me to achieve a whole series of personal bests...

Chest and Shoulders.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Weighted Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x12x50kg added.

DB Bench Press.

1x11x52.5kg.

DB Flye.

1x18x37.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

Drop set at 20kg/15kg/10kg for 15/15/15.

Side Laterals.

Drop set at 20kg/15kg/10kg for 10/10/10.

Only did 4 sets of dips instead of 5 as I repped out on the fourth set to save energy. 12 reps is the most I've managed with 50kg. Upped the Presses to 52.5kg and aimed for 8. Managed 11 and would have got 12 but felt myself getting dizzy. The first 2/3 reps took a fair bit out of me as well as I do all my Pressing with my feet up on the bench. This isolates the chest and takes leg drive out of the equation but makes it difficult to get a steady lifting base for the first few reps with the heavier dumbbells. Probably cost me another rep today. Flyes up a couple of reps as well

Finished off with a few laterals, but was pretty well burnt out by this point. This tren is a marvellous substance. Just wish I could eat and sleep well for a few weeks just to see what I could achieve with everything being spot on at the same time...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Training was the last thing I felt like doing today. Sleep has been hit lately owing the the missus being full of cold and coughing and spluttering all night over recent nights, and my diet hasn't been the best. Glad I did train in the end though. Once the weights were in my hands the *'Power of Greyskull'* coursed through my veins and the resultant strength and good feeling enabled me to achieve a whole series of personal bests...
> 
> Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Weighted Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x12x50kg added.
> 
> DB Bench Press.
> 
> 1x11x52.5kg.
> 
> DB Flye.
> 
> 1x18x37.5kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> Drop set at 20kg/15kg/10kg for 15/15/15.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> Drop set at 20kg/15kg/10kg for 10/10/10.
> 
> Only did 4 sets of dips instead of 5 as I repped out on the fourth set to save energy. 12 reps is the most I've managed with 50kg. Upped the Presses to 52.5kg and aimed for 8. Managed 11 and would have got 12 but felt myself getting dizzy. The first 2/3 reps took a fair bit out of me as well as I do all my Pressing with my feet up on the bench. This isolates the chest and takes leg drive out of the equation but makes it difficult to get a steady lifting base for the first few reps with the heavier dumbbells. Probably cost me another rep today. Flyes up a couple of reps as well
> 
> Finished off with a few laterals, but was pretty well burnt out by this point. This tren is a marvellous substance. Just wish I could eat and sleep well for a few weeks just to see what I could achieve with everything being spot on at the same time...


I HAVE THE POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! :lol:

nice work dude!


----------



## retro-mental

ming in his gym doing a few upright rows


----------



## Ash1981

retro-mental said:


> ming in his gym doing a few upright rows
> 
> View attachment 96858


Same colour hair too:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Training was the last thing I felt like doing today. Sleep has been hit lately owing the the missus being full of cold and coughing and spluttering all night over recent nights, and my diet hasn't been the best. Glad I did train in the end though. Once the weights were in my hands the 'Power of Greyskull' coursed through my veins and the resultant strength and good feeling enabled me to achieve a whole series of personal bests...
> 
> Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Weighted Dips.
> 
> 1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x12x50kg added.
> 
> DB Bench Press.
> 
> 1x11x52.5kg.
> 
> DB Flye.
> 
> 1x18x37.5kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> Drop set at 20kg/15kg/10kg for 15/15/15.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> Drop set at 20kg/15kg/10kg for 10/10/10.
> 
> Only did 4 sets of dips instead of 5 as I repped out on the fourth set to save energy. 12 reps is the most I've managed with 50kg. Upped the Presses to 52.5kg and aimed for 8. Managed 11 and would have got 12 but felt myself getting dizzy. The first 2/3 reps took a fair bit out of me as well as I do all my Pressing with my feet up on the bench. This isolates the chest and takes leg drive out of the equation but makes it difficult to get a steady lifting base for the first few reps with the heavier dumbbells. Probably cost me another rep today. Flyes up a couple of reps as well
> 
> Finished off with a few laterals, but was pretty well burnt out by this point. This tren is a marvellous substance. Just wish I could eat and sleep well for a few weeks just to see what I could achieve with everything being spot on at the same time...


Fair play for getting the dip and db press pb mate, i know thats what you were aiming for:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Fair play for getting the dip and db press pb mate, i know thats what you were aiming for:thumbup1:


Cheers. Plenty more to come yet I feel


----------



## Guest

Cracking session as per mucka, str on the up I see, v strong indeed!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Cracking session as per mucka, str on the up I see, v strong indeed!


Cheers Dave Seem to be getting stronger despite everything at the minute lol. Long may it continue...


----------



## mal

Loving dips atm,doing them 2x a week now and db pressing..nice change from flat benching,tris getting

a good battering as well lol.


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> Loving dips atm,doing them 2x a week now and db pressing..nice change from flat benching,tris getting
> 
> a good battering as well lol.


Good aren't they

I haven't benched for quite some time now. I love the dips. They work my chest really well and I don't even do any direct tricep work now that I do these. The db presses and flyes finish the job nicely. I really enjoy my chest sessions atm.


----------



## Mingster

Forced into training again today due to upcoming shifts at work. Hadn't really recovered from yesterdays session but needs must I suppose.

Legs.

Warm Up.

Leg Press,

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x130kg. 1x3x150kg. 1x3x170kg.

Workings sets of 5x3x190kg.

Calf Raises.

1x85 reps at 200kg over multiple sets.

All targets achieved, although my head wasn't really in the right place today. Difficult to put my finger on the reason why although, as mentioned, I could have done with a days rest before going for the weights in today's session. 5x3x190kg was achieved however, with no loss of form, although I'm not sure I can keep adding 10kg to these on a weekly basis. I will be going for the 200kg lift next week but, after that, progress may well slow a little. If all goes well I will post up a video of the 200kg attempt.

Dropped the Lunges today as I had no energy left at all. A few Calf Raises and done. Off out for a meal with my eldest lad tonight, so the recovery will start there


----------



## Mingster

Another 100kg Maximum Back workout today.

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

6x15.

Yates Rows.

3x10. Supersetted with...

Barbell Shrugs.

3x15.

Low Pulley Rows.

1x failure.

Another nice little session on the road to forearm recovery. Had to adjust the exercises slightly this week as a flare up in the injury has left me unable to grip anything with a 'thumbs around' grip for pulling exercises. I have no problem with the so-called suicide grip so made do with that today, staying well away from any curl type exercises.

All went well, and strength was up a little on the Pulldowns so I am well pleased as it is one of my least favourite, and therefore neglected, exercises

Had a few problems lately and the diet has slipped a little as a result. Abs have got a tad on the hard to see side lol and, although I haven't weighed myself of late, I reckon I've probably edged up close to the 18 stone mark tbh. The missus thoughtfully brought me home a family pack of sausage rolls so after they are eaten I must endeavour to get back on the straight and narrow. The fact that the tren has left me unable to walk 100 yards without gasping for breath hasn't helped lol. I'll be back on the cardio in 3 weeks once the cycle is over

Back to work tomorrow. And a volume Leg session on Monday all being well.


----------



## MRSTRONG

tren and sausage rolls :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> tren and sausage rolls :thumb:


Washed down with plenty of gold top

Volume Legs on Monday. Chest/Shoulders Wednesday. Then 3 days off before the attempt on 200kg Box Squats on Sunday Have booked the missus with the video lol.


----------



## retro-mental

Mingster said:


> Washed down with plenty of gold top
> 
> Volume Legs on Monday. Chest/Shoulders Wednesday. Then 3 days off before the attempt on 200kg Box Squats on Sunday Have booked the missus with the video lol.


Sounding promising ming !

- - - Updated - - -



Mingster said:


> Washed down with plenty of gold top
> 
> Volume Legs on Monday. Chest/Shoulders Wednesday. Then 3 days off before the attempt on 200kg Box Squats on Sunday Have booked the missus with the video lol.


Sounding promising ming !


----------



## Greshie

Hot sausage rolls and brown sauce ... yum!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> Hot sausage rolls and brown sauce ... yum!


we talking about the same thing :innocent:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hot sausage rolls and brown sauce ... yum!


Thinking about hot sausage rolls, chips and pickled onions tbh. Brings back childhood memories lol...

The missus and I are going to have a cook fest this afternoon. Home made lasagne, mince pies, stir fry's, salmon steaks, the works. Should get the diet back on track with that little lot


----------



## Rick89

awesome session recently mate

keep up the good work looks like your really on form at the mo mingster


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> awesome session recently mate
> 
> keep up the good work looks like your really on form at the mo mingster


Cheers Rick. Doing ok considering it's not long since my back went yet again - hence the box squats to keep my form honest. Pinged a tendon in my forearm too lol, but it only really affects arm work so I don't really care about that. Getting bigger and stronger so happy days and long may they continue.

Keep going yourself, mate. Always get inspiration from your lifts:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Good to see things still going well `oh awesome one ` :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good to see things still going well `oh awesome one ` :thumbup1:


Cheers mate:thumbup1: Good to hear from you. All well I hope?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate:thumbup1: Good to hear from you. All well I hope?


So so mate,but thats the house stuff ,got to wait yet another week before i move :thumbdown:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> So so mate,but thats the house stuff ,got to wait yet another week before i move :thumbdown:


Nothing worse than all the red tape mate. That's why I stopped moving a while back. There's a whole lot more to it nowadays as well, I imagine.

Deep breathes. You'll get there eventually


----------



## Mingster

Volume Leg session today.

Warm Up/Pre Exhaust.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x270kg. 1x20x310kg. 1x20x340kg.

Box Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x130kg. 1x6x160kg. 1x10x180kg.

Calf Raises.

1x85x200kg over multiple sets.

Targets achieved once more Having said that it is time to follow my own training principles...As the weights increase something must decrease. I've no doubt I can Squat 10x190kg next week, but not after all those heavy, high rep Leg Presses. Getting 10x180kg today was a bit of an effort. Initially I used all the Leg Presses to tire my legs and to make the relatively light Squats more productive. After 10 weeks on the programme the weights on both exercises have increased to the point where something will have to give if progress is to be maintained. I'll give it some thought over the next week or so.

The programme is undoubtedly working and I've started to add some decent size back onto my legs. I took a skinny leg pic back when I was squatting 100kg and will take a comparison shot in a few weeks and post them up at some point, just before I beat Ewen in our squat off:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Nice going as usual mate,good to see back still holding out to :thumbup1:

I made the mistake of buying a pair of jeans last week and realise that come xmas they wont fit over my legs,i wouldnt mind if i had paid a tenner or something for them but the fcukers were 10 times that ....im taking them back this week :lol: Best stock up on tracky bottoms for a while i think :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going as usual mate,good to see back still holding out to :thumbup1:
> 
> I made the mistake of buying a pair of jeans last week and realise that come xmas they wont fit over my legs,i wouldnt mind if i had paid a tenner or something for them but the fcukers were 10 times that ....im taking them back this week :lol: Best stock up on tracky bottoms for a while i think :lol:


LOL. I've just gone on a jeans buying binge myself. Bought 4 or 5 pairs over the past couple of weeks, all two sizes too big around the waist I've a liking for the expensive brands myself so I make do with nearly new or unwanted gifts off ebay:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. I've just gone on a jeans buying binge myself. Bought 4 or 5 pairs over the past couple of weeks, all two sizes too big around the waist I've a liking for the expensive brands myself so I make do with nearly new or unwanted gifts off ebay:lol: :lol:


Haha I imagine its worse for you with your 30in thighs or whatever they are now :no: :lol:

Im gonna have to see if they have a 36 waist so the thighs are baggy and buy some string to hold them up,i`ll look like a sack of spuds :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Haha I imagine its worse for you with your 30in thighs or whatever they are now :no: :lol:
> 
> Im gonna have to see if they have a 36 waist so the thighs are baggy and buy some string to hold them up,i`ll look like a sack of spuds :lol:


Have you not heard of a belt ? or how about a pair of braces? :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Have you not heard of a belt ? or how about a pair of braces? :whistling:


The price i paid for the jeans means no food for a week,never mind money for a belt :lol:

Braces ??? i will leave that look to Ming :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Haha I imagine its worse for you with your 30in thighs or whatever they are now :no: :lol:
> 
> Im gonna have to see if they have a 36 waist so the thighs are baggy and buy some string to hold them up,i`ll look like a sack of spuds :lol:





Greshie said:


> Have you not heard of a belt ? or how about a pair of braces? :whistling:


I'm partial to Diesel jeans. If you get the Flagix or Kurren styles they have baggy legs to start with. I get them in a 38 waist, then tighten them up with a belt as Greshie suggests

My Jay-Lo glutes fill them out nicely:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I'm partial to Diesel jeans. If you get the Flagix or Kurren styles they have baggy legs to start with. I get them in a 38 waist, then tighten them up with a belt as Greshie suggests
> 
> My Jay-Lo glutes fill them out nicely:whistling:


Ah nice one will have a look for them this week,see what they like .... cheers for that J-lo :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

X2 for diesels, my fav brand....always have a bit of a splurge if I have some extra pennies


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulder workout today.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x40kg added. 1x7x60kg added. 

DB Bench Press.

1x52.5kg to failure @ 12 reps.

DB Flye.

1x37.5kg to failure @15 reps.

Rear DB Rows.

12x40kg dropped to 20x20kg. 60 second rest then repeat.

Rear Laterals.

1x20x20kg. Straight into...

Side Laterals.

1x20x15kg.

Nice little session, mixing heavy stuff initially with higher rep work as the session progressed. Have only 2 weeks left on this cycle so stopped messing around with the dips and cracked the weight up to 60kg today. Very heavy but managed 7 good reps and nearly made an 8th. Was tempted to give myself the 8th rep but decided on strictness so 7 it is Added a rep to the Presses and was there or thereabouts going to failure with the Flyes.

Decided to give the rear delts a bit of extra work with the Rows for a change. Not sure how effective they were but I do know they tired me out lol, hence the reduced work with the laterals. Really feel like I've trained today:thumbup1:

Will see how I feel, but may well be resting up for the weekend squatting for the next few days.


----------



## retro-mental

60 kg !!!!!

Its gotta be getting awkward now with 60kg between your legs !


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> 60 kg !!!!!
> 
> Its gotta be getting awkward now with 60kg between your legs !


It's a bit of a squeeze mate:whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

60kg on the dips, Iv said it once....I'll say it again,

BEASSSSSSSST!

:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

retro-mental said:


> 60 kg !!!!!
> 
> Its gotta be getting awkward now with 60kg between your legs !


I have this problem daily

Well done Ming, fckin cracking work


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys

As I said I've only 2 weeks left on this programme, and may well have to do some night shifts next week, so thought I'd better give it a go whilst I could. I'm a little behind where I wanted to be due to the forearm injury tbh, but things are coming together nicely now.

May well drop the dips in favour of DB Bench Press over the next couple of months as the 2 days of agony in my elbow following this workout is becoming a little tiresome. Need to give the tendons a rest


----------



## MRSTRONG

have you got big enough db`s for pressing ?

maybe a couple church bells will do for now lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> have you got big enough db`s for pressing ?
> 
> maybe a couple church bells will do for now lol


LOL. I've just bought a pair of 18 inch spinlock db handles. I have 8 x10kg standard plates, have just bought 4 x7.5kg plates off ebay this week, and can top up with plenty of 5kg plates after that. I've been planning for this for some time

I'm a crap Presser anyway


----------



## Mingster

No training since Wednesday's session. All I've done is long shifts at work and sleep really. Will have another day of recuperation today then a big squatting session tomorrow.

Have loaded up on the carbs big style lol. Yesterday I had a load of bread, pancakes, basmati rice, two pizzas, Weetabix, some crisps, and a packet of chocolate cookies. Felt a right fat bugger last night, today I feel lean and full. Oh, I do love a fast metabolism

Weighed in at 17 stone 10lbs yesterday, before the food. Won't be weighing myself again for a while.It's been confirmed that I will be working night shift next week so my training will take a hit for the penultimate week of my cycle. I'll look on it as a light training week then, hopefully, use the rest to hit some pb's the following week and get them video'd There will be a slight change in my training following this. Nothing decided yet, and there are exercises that I simply always use, but some subtle changes will be forthcoming and there will be some new targets to achieve...


----------



## Mingster

Electricity off since 11 o'clock this morning ffs. We've only just had the water back to normal for two bloody days...

Never mind. Leg session earlier today.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x130kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg.

Working sets 3x3x200kg:thumb:

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 40kg.

Calf Raises.

1x200kgx90 reps over multiple sets.

And done. Bloody electric going off really messed with my pre-workout planning. Had my normal breakfasts lol but was just settling in for a massive fry up when the electricity went off. Had to settle for a boost bar and a cup of sugar free lemonade. Nevertheless, 200kg was achieved with relative ease, and a video will be along shortly First set with the 200kg went copybook perfect. I turned to the missus with the camera, and she said, 'Nice effort but I think I pressed the wrong button.' :no: Ah, well...The second set was recorded successfully, and whilst not quite as tight as the first it will do.

A few Lunges and Calf stuff to finish off and mission accomplished. Very pleased with this and still have a bit left in the tank.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope you run her through with your sword mate .


----------



## Mingster




----------



## MRSTRONG

good tech and strong lifting good to watch .


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


>


Inspiring as always !


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> good tech and strong lifting good to watch .





Greshie said:


> Inspiring as always !


Cheers guys The first set was better. I was a bit miffed the missus missed it lol. But all ok and I had a fair few reps left in me I think. But the programme called for 3x3 and that's what I did


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


>


awesome
View attachment 98185
...........and repped


----------



## Tassotti

careful there old man. You'll do yourself a mischief


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> careful there old man. You'll do yourself a mischief


Sorry Tass. I'll go back to the kickbacks and extensions immediately...


----------



## Galaxy

Awesome lifting mate......seriously impressive :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Legs feeling good after yesterdays session. I have, however, the beginnings of a cold. Ah, well, a week of nights starts tonight so training will be scaled back a bit this week. Will be spending most of the daylight hours in bed and will be eating well whilst awake so things not so bad really. More video's to come the following week, then a slight change in routine

I'm a little surprised that I haven't taken a bit of stick for my first 'ski mask free' vid:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Legs feeling good after yesterdays session. I have, however, the beginnings of a cold. Ah, well, a week of nights starts tonight so training will be scaled back a bit this week. Will be spending most of the daylight hours in bed and will be eating well whilst awake so things not so bad really. More video's to come the following week, then a slight change in routine
> 
> *I'm a little surprised that I haven't taken a bit of stick for me first 'ski mask free' vid:whistling:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> :lol:


didn't notice , too busy watching technique!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> didn't notice , too busy watching technique!


Well, that's how it should be mate:thumbup1: Hope the video helped.

Is your style similar?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, that's how it should be mate:thumbup1: Hope the video helped.
> 
> Is your style similar?


Yes I think so! I keep the lift very controlled, though now I'm noticing a slight twinge in my lower back towards the end of the final set which suggests form is not quite right somewhere ...


----------



## Mingster

The main points are imo...

When unracking the bar step back as short a distance as possible. Lower yourself to the bench in a slow, controlled manner. Once seated on the bench release any tension on the thighs for a second or so, then drive upwards using quad, hip and glute strength. Keeping the back as upright as possible throughout is the key to avoiding back pain. Even leaning forward slightly during the upward drive will place stress on the lower back.

There will always be a temptation to take some of the weight on the back during the lift. It is a natural movement to drive forwards slightly as well as upwards, as this is a stronger lifting position. Unfortunately it also puts the lower back in a vulnerable position. It's the basic difference between a Olympic Squat and a Powerlifting squat. The PL style allows greater weight to be shifted but puts a greater strain on the body. Even PL's use the Olympic - upright - squatting style off season to save on wear and tear.

A high bar position helps to keep this upright position. The lower the bar on your back the greater the temptation to lean forward.


----------



## Greshie

I suspect I may be driving forwards slightly in the final reps, something I shall now watch out for .....


----------



## Ash1981

Cracking vid Ming

You really do look like a mutant don't ya



Why no ski mask this time round?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Cracking vid Ming
> 
> You really do look like a mutant don't ya
> 
> 
> 
> Why no ski mask this time round?


Cheers Ash. You say the sweetest things lol...

Squatting is a serious business so no messing about with ski masks this time round


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Cheers Ash. You say the sweetest things lol...
> 
> Squatting is a serious business so no messing about with ski masks this time round


Lol fair play, I aim to please.

But yea with 200 on your back, fck ski masks and the mini skirts


----------



## Mingster

Back session today...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x15 increasing weight each set.

Yates Rows.

3x10 supersetted with

Barbell Shrugs.

3x15.

Face Pulls.

2x15.

Long night shift followed by little sleep so did well to eke out this session today. Very, very tired now, so will be having a shake then back to bed to try and grab a couple of hours before I do it all again


----------



## Mingster

Was planning on doing a little Push session this morning after work but the snowfall overnight put a damper on that. I may well get that session in before the end of my nights on Monday morning but am not going to hold myself to that. Nights are draining and I'm not prepared to have any half-assed sessions at this late stage of my training protocol. Worst case scenario will be additional rest followed by hammering the weight next week on the last week of this routine.

Jabbed the last of the tren today, together with 2ml of test400. Undoubtedly the tren has done it's business, but I must admit that I'm looking forward to having test only in my system over the coming weeks...


----------



## Guest

Aye im the same m8, 1 jab left I think. Tren is very good but wont be running it again, for me the sleep loss and mood changes are too much.

Back to good old faithful test and deca for the foreseeable. In 2 minds wether to do a big PCT and come off totally for a while or just cruise it for a few month. See how it goes


----------



## Ash1981

Ming what sort of doses of deca would you run with say 500mg test?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye im the same m8, 1 jab left I think. Tren is very good but wont be running it again, for me the sleep loss and mood changes are too much.
> 
> Back to good old faithful test and deca for the foreseeable. In 2 minds wether to do a big PCT and come off totally for a while or just cruise it for a few month. See how it goes


I haven't had any really bad sides with the tren tbh. Nothing at all to speak of until the last 2/3 weeks when a little bit of acne has flared up and my libido has tapered off a bit. It's more of a general feeling of....unease? LOL. Can't really put my finger on it. I will run it again most likely, but not for a while and for no more than one cycle a year and at a dose of around 300mg maximum I think.



ash1981 said:


> Ming what sort of doses of deca would you run with say 500mg test?


Depends Ash. I've run 1g test with 1g deca on one extreme and 250mg test with 1g deca at the other. I'll probably run my next cycle with the deca slightly higher than the test as this works best for me as I get some sides from the test but none from the deca. Deca boosts my libido if anything - I'm horny as hell on low test/high deca

If you are unsure how deca will effect you, I would suggest running 400mg alongside 500mg test.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> I haven't had any really bad sides with the tren tbh. Nothing at all to speak of until the last 2/3 weeks when a little bit of acne has flared up and my libido has tapered off a bit. It's more of a general feeling of....unease? LOL. Can't really put my finger on it. I will run it again most likely, but not for a while and for no more than one cycle a year and at a dose of around 300mg maximum I think.
> 
> Depends Ash. I've run 1g test with 1g deca on one extreme and 250mg test with 1g deca at the other. I'll probably run my next cycle with the deca slightly higher than the test as this works best for me as I get some sides from the test but none from the deca. Deca boosts my libido if anything - I'm horny as hell on low test/high deca
> 
> If you are unsure how deca will effect you, I would suggest running 400mg alongside 500mg test.


Thats really interesting as obviously the 'done thing' is to run the test higher than the deca for the libido issue

What sides do you get from test then mate?

I wanna run a decent cycle soon, but im worried about Hairloss as i do suffer and i know that Deca is one of the safest for your hairline

Have you ever run deca by itself?

How about me running something like 250mg test/ 500mg test?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Thats really interesting as obviously the 'done thing' is to run the test higher than the deca for the libido issue
> 
> What sides do you get from test then mate?
> 
> I wanna run a decent cycle soon, but im worried about Hairloss as i do suffer and i know that Deca is one of the safest for your hairline
> 
> Have you ever run deca by itself?
> 
> How about me running something like 250mg test/ 500mg test?


I don't get a lot of sides from anything so far tbh. With test I do get a rise in blood pressure and some mild acne. Oxy's are the worst for me - more than 50mg a day and my blood pressure used to rocket. I'm not sure I would get the same now as the quality of most meds seems to have decreased markedly over the years imo...

I've never had any hair loss from aas so can't really advise you there. I've got a full head of hair but shave it off once a week cos the missus likes it that way

I've never run deca without test although I'm pretty certain some of the test I had towards the end of my last cycle was bunk. I'm always on test because of my trt treatment but that would have had me on something like 100mg test/800mg deca and I was frisky as a foal on those doses lol. I seem to be in a minority with this reaction to test/deca though. All you can do is try things and see how they work for yourself. In theory you should maintain libido on 250mg of test a week. That amount should supersede any effect of shutdown caused by the deca. Having said that, there are many who find through personal experience that this is not the case with them.

In the end there is only one way to know for sure how any meds are going to effect you as an individual.


----------



## MRSTRONG

just take everything all at once high dose


----------



## Ash1981

Suck it and see then


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> just take everything all at once high dose


Your fcukin answer to everything


----------



## Ash1981

ewen said:


> just take everything all at once high dose


Ha nutter


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Suck it and see then


Ultimately we can take all the advice in the world but our bodies are individual organisms which react in ways unique to ourselves. Some people can drink 10 pints of beer before they get drunk, some only need two. Some people put on weight just looking at carbs, some can munch pies all day and obtain gainful employment as jockey's...

I think you would be ok with 250mg test with any amount of deca. To be certain you'll have to give it a go in the real world. I will say this though... If you start with 250mg it's easy to add a bit more if required. If you start higher you'll never know whether you needed that amount or not.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Ultimately we can take all the advice in the world but our bodies are individual organisms which react in ways unique to ourselves. Some people can drink 10 pints of beer before they get drunk, some only need two. Some people put on weight just looking at carbs, some can munch pies all day and obtain gainful employment as jockey's...
> 
> I think you would be ok with 250mg test with any amount of deca. To be certain you'll have to give it a go in the real world. I will say this though... If you start with 250mg it's easy to add a bit more if required. If you start higher you'll never know whether you needed that amount or not.


brilliant post ming .


----------



## paul81

ewen said:


> brilliant post ming .


dont forget ewen, at his age he SHOULD know a thing or 2 :laugh:

oh and ming :wub:


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> dont forget ewen, at his age he SHOULD know a thing or 2 :laugh:
> 
> oh and ming :wub:


You been in a gym lately:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

paul81 said:


> dont forget ewen, at his age he SHOULD know a thing or 2 :laugh:
> 
> oh and ming :wub:


haha your not too dwarf like for a feel of mings merciless back hand


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> You been in a gym lately:whistling:


haha, yes i have, i just cant be bothered to update here!


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> haha your not too dwarf like for a feel of mings merciless back hand


lol i see paul cleaning mings hand


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Ultimately we can take all the advice in the world but our bodies are individual organisms which react in ways unique to ourselves. Some people can drink 10 pints of beer before they get drunk, some only need two. Some people put on weight just looking at carbs, some can munch pies all day and obtain gainful employment as jockey's...
> 
> I think you would be ok with 250mg test with any amount of deca. To be certain you'll have to give it a go in the real world. I will say this though... If you start with 250mg it's easy to add a bit more if required. If you start higher you'll never know whether you needed that amount or not.


Yea a simple way of looking at it, i think i will give that a go, cheers bud


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> lol i see paul cleaning mings hand


not a big fan of green to be honest........


----------



## flinty90

paul81 said:


> not a big fan of green to be honest........


??? i thought all imps wore green ?? X


----------



## paul81

flinty90 said:


> ??? i thought all imps wore green ?? X


 :lol:

:crying:


----------



## Mingster

Just in from my last night shift...Hallelujah! 84 hours worked in the last 7 days. Off to bed for a few hours soon. If I feel even half alive when I get up it will be straight out to the power rack for the next squatting session


----------



## Mingster

Didn't feel too good when I got up but felt the need to commune with the iron and worship at the alter of Crom, so off to the gym for a Legs session...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x130kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg.

Working sets @ 3x3x210kg.

Calf Raise.

1x90x200kg over multiple sets.

As I say, I felt like crap but took my time and pushed myself hard and ground out 3x3x210kg. A nice way to end this cycle of training, and a final total that has far exceeded my expectations tbh. I will ease back on the Squats for the next 4 weeks or so, aiming for slightly higher reps in the 180kg-200kg range, followed by some heavy partials, before going for a over 50 pb around Christmas time.

Dropped the Lunges today - who cares about Lunges when the Squats are going well Banged out some Calf work and was done. Going to be chilling for the rest of the day, eat some food and have an early night and try and get my body clock back to normal


----------



## Mingster

Here's a video of the 1st set with 210kg...


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Here's a video of the 1st set with 210kg...


Awesome Ming ...one thing tho mind and put teh clips on to stop weights flying off If god forbid something unplanned happened :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

top stuff ming even your wife was impressed i suspect there shall be no headache this fine evening


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> Awesome Ming ...one thing tho mind and put teh clips on to stop weights flying off If god forbid something unplanned happened :thumbup1:


Those collars add weight lol but I hear what you're saying Rep:thumbup1:



ewen said:


> top stuff ming even your wife was impressed i suspect there shall be no headache this fine evening


HaHa. I told her that her voice would be captured for posterity on UK-M I'm not sure if I'll have the strength later tbh, but us warriors can dig deep

My stance was a tad on the narrow side for this set, and I could feel it a bit in my right ankle. The following two sets were fine


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Those collars add weight lol but I hear what you're saying Rep:thumbup1:
> 
> HaHa. I told her that her voice would be captured for posterity on UK-M I'm not sure if I'll have the strength later tbh, but us warriors can dig deep
> 
> My stance was a tad on the narrow side for this set, and I could feel it a bit in my right ankle. The following two sets were fine


haha im sure you can find it in you 

the pick up you looked a little unsteady but quality reps all the same i think the night shifts hindered some .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha im sure you can find it in you
> 
> the pick up you looked a little unsteady but quality reps all the same i think the night shifts hindered some .


Yeah. The pick up felt like a ton of bricks for some reason. The second and third sets felt fine. That's why I like to get more than one set in as it gives you the confidence that the first one wasn't a fluke. Once you've done something a few times it becomes commonplace and the pressure is off


----------



## MRSTRONG

I detect a competitive edge for our Xmas challenge looks like I got my work cut out


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> I detect a competitive edge for our Xmas challenge looks like I got my work cut out


HaHa. Of course. You wouldn't have it any other way I'm sure

Having said that, I am going to ease off for a bit as my schedule calls for it. A bit of consolidation is required, and a few heavy partials so I can start getting used to being under some weight again. I've progressed quicker than I thought tbh so I need to be careful I don't overdo things. Whilst I always want to win  I'm looking long term and if I can avoid any injuries I want to see how close to 300kg I can get next year.

Doing 300 again as an over 50 would be a nice little achievement I reckon


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> Here's a video of the 1st set with 210kg...


you fecking animal ming, very nice work!



ewen said:


> top stuff ming even your wife was impressed i suspect there shall be no headache this fine evening


i literally laughed out loud when i read that one :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Paul:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Of course. You wouldn't have it any other way I'm sure
> 
> Having said that, I am going to ease off for a bit as my schedule calls for it. A bit of consolidation is required, and a few heavy partials so I can start getting used to being under some weight again. I've progressed quicker than I thought tbh so I need to be careful I don't overdo things. Whilst I always want to win  I'm looking long term and if I can avoid any injuries I want to see how close to 300kg I can get next year.
> 
> Doing 300 again as an over 50 would be a nice little achievement I reckon


i can see this becoming a race to 400 already :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Cracking strength m8! 1st one looked effort less tbh!

:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Very strong mate, made it look effortless to be fair

You must be ahead of schedule on the race arent you?

Ewen will be looking over his shoulder:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ash1981 said:


> Very strong mate, made it look effortless to be fair
> 
> You must be ahead of schedule on the race arent you?
> 
> Ewen will be looking over his shoulder:thumb:


shoulder to shoulder currently ash mate , a warrior never leaves his kind behind .


----------



## Ash1981

Ha ha very cool come back there maye


----------



## Mingster

Went to bed at 9 o'clock last night and was straight to sleep. Was woken this morning by the missus a few minutes ago, so 12 hours solid sleep. Must have needed that

Legs feeling a little 'heavy' but otherwise ok...


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Went to bed at 9 o'clock last night and was straight to sleep. Was woken this morning by the missus a few minutes ago, so 12 hours solid sleep. Must have needed that
> 
> Legs feeling a little 'heavy' but otherwise ok...


12 hours of growth


----------



## Mingster

Time for a little musical interlude...






Can't get tired of watching Cristina Scabbia, the best thing to come out of Italy since pizza



Truly a woman to walk the mountains with...


----------



## Mingster

Have had a day of annoying setbacks and delays but finally got round to fitting in a Back session tonight...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x15 increasing weight each set.

Chins.

30 reps over 3 sets.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10 adding 10kg each increment and no rest between sets.

Face Pulls.

3x10.

Good session after all the hassles with normal life lol. Pulldowns are becoming easier and the weights are increasing. The Pulley Rows were a killer in a good way, adding weight rather than dropping it for a multiple extended set. My forearm isn't improving, and gripping is still an issue. I had a check up earlier today and it was suggested that I may need a minor operation to sort the problem. I'll plod on for now and see how things go up until Christmas I think...


----------



## Prince Adam

Mingster said:


> Have had a day of annoying setbacks and delays but finally got round to fitting in a Back session tonight...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 5x15 increasing weight each set.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 30 reps over 3 sets.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3x10 adding 10kg each increment and no rest between sets.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x10.
> 
> Good session after all the hassles with normal life lol. Pulldowns are becoming easier and the weights are increasing. The Pulley Rows were a killer in a good way, adding weight rather than dropping it for a multiple extended set. My forearm isn't improving, and gripping is still an issue. I had a check up earlier today and it was suggested that I may need a minor operation to sort the problem. I'll plod on for now and see how things go up until Christmas I think...


Evening

Am I right in thinking you have the Cf475 rack? In which case i take it you have the pulley attachment thing?

I didn't bother with buying it, would you recommend I get it?

What do you use it for?

Cheers


----------



## Mingster

Prince Adam said:


> Evening
> 
> Am I right in thinking you have the Cf475 rack? In which case i take it you have the pulley attachment thing?
> 
> I didn't bother with buying it, would you recommend I get it?
> 
> What do you use it for?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have that rack with the pulley attachment. I use it for pulldowns and low rows, and it could be used for various arm exercises I suppose but I don't bother with those much tbh. The attachment is useful but not essential. You can do all of the major exercises without it, and the chinning bar will give much better results than doing pulldowns alone. If I were you I would make do with the rack itself. I don't think you are missing out on much by not having the attachment.


----------



## Prince Adam

Cheers fella

Tried out those Lee Priest dips tonight, awesomeness!!


----------



## Mingster

Prince Adam said:


> Cheers fella
> 
> Tried out those Lee Priest dips tonight, awesomeness!!


Yes, they work really well Stick with them and keep adding a little weight when possible and you'll add loads of mass to your chest, shoulders and triceps.


----------



## Prince Adam

Mingster said:


> Yes, they work really well Stick with them and keep adding a little weight when possible and you'll add loads of mass to your chest, shoulders and triceps.


So i need a weight attachment belt thing then.

What sets and reps you go for?


----------



## 36-26

Mingster how would you add weight on the lee priest style dips, I mean as in where would the weight hang?? Would down between your legs be fine or would it not be too awkward with your feet out in front??


----------



## Mingster

Prince Adam said:


> So i need a weight attachment belt thing then.
> 
> What sets and reps you go for?





36-26 said:


> Mingster how would you add weight on the lee priest style dips, I mean as in where would the weight hang?? Would down between your legs be fine or would it not be too awkward with your feet out in front??


Initially I ran a length of rope through the plates and looped it around my weight belt so that the weights hung between my legs. I've got a video showing me doing this somewhere. I've since bought a dipping belt with a chain which serves the same purpose but is a good bit tidier lol. I'm dipping with 60kg added at the minute and will be adding a video showing this on Friday hopefully. The trouble is the whole thing gets a bit awkward with that many plates hanging and it is difficult to stabilize oneself at the beginning of the set.

Here's the video with the rope. It's not the best as it took 2 takes lol and I was worn out, but it gives you a general idea...


----------



## Mingster

So i need a weight attachment belt thing then.

What sets and reps you go for?

This was my most recent chest session...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg added. 1x10x20kg added. 1x10x40kg added. 1x7x60kg added.

DB Bench Press.

1x52.5kg to failure @ 12 reps.

DB Flye.

1x37.5kg to failure @15 reps.


----------



## paul81

ahh i love the old balaclava look....

it says to me 'first i'll do some dips..... then possibly superset that with some kidnapping' :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Surely doing Lee Preist Dips with added weight could get abit close to the old meat and two veg with the rope attachment???

:confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ash1981 said:


> Surely doing Lee Preist Dips with added weight could get abit close to the old meat and two veg with the rope attachment???
> 
> :confused1:


i once pinched my helmet it rather hurt but i carried on a warrior cannot stop mid battle because of a minor chaff .

i cried for 10 mins after though .


----------



## Ash1981

I hear ya

I have sat on the Jewels before under the pressure of immense weight but i, like you chose to soldier on and get the job done:lol:

(then dissapeared into a corner and prayed to god for a while)


----------



## Mingster

You can't let little things like agonising pain stand in the way of victorious conquest lads.

In the final arena there will be no judges, only witnesses to our greatness.


----------



## Mingster

One of these arrived on my doorstep this morning



Quality bit of kit. I feel 30kg stronger just by picking the thing up


----------



## paul81

Mingster said:


> One of these arrived on my doorstep this morning
> 
> View attachment 99445
> 
> 
> Quality bit of kit. I feel 30kg stronger just by picking the thing up


and 50 quid lighter?


----------



## Mingster

paul81 said:


> and 50 quid lighter?


Worth every penny


----------



## mal

very good dips,il have to try 3 plates when things kick in.


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> very good dips,il have to try 3 plates when things kick in.


Cheers Mal

Vid was a while back. Will try to get a decent set in with 60kg tomorrow and get a new video up. I'll be dropping the dips for a bit after this as my tendonitis doesn't agreed with them sadly. Will be concentrating on DB Bench for a while...


----------



## 36-26

Mingster said:


> Initially I ran a length of rope through the plates and looped it around my weight belt so that the weights hung between my legs. I've got a video showing me doing this somewhere. I've since bought a dipping belt with a chain which serves the same purpose but is a good bit tidier lol. I'm dipping with 60kg added at the minute and will be adding a video showing this on Friday hopefully. The trouble is the whole thing gets a bit awkward with that many plates hanging and it is difficult to stabilize oneself at the beginning of the set.
> 
> Here's the video with the rope. It's not the best as it took 2 takes lol and I was worn out, but it gives you a general idea...


Cheers mate, thats what I thought, I have a dipping belt I just wanted to see where the weights hang in relation to your legs.


----------



## mal

Mingster said:


> Cheers Mal
> 
> Vid was a while back. Will try to get a decent set in with 60kg tomorrow and get a new video up. I'll be dropping the dips for a bit after this as my tendonitis doesn't agreed with them sadly. Will be concentrating on DB Bench for a while...


Ye they are hard on the tendons,done my left one in doing them.just doing some bodyweight ones atm,until

my joints lube up again,im gonna start posting vids too,have to learn how...Dip wars


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> Ye they are hard on the tendons,done my left one in doing them.just doing some bodyweight ones atm,until
> 
> my joints lube up again,im gonna start posting vids too,have to learn how...Dip wars


Good man. I like a challenge


----------



## flinty90

hey ming hope all is well matey ..


----------



## mal

Mingster said:


> Good man. I like a challenge


do you swim,great for the joints..been today and feel like ive had 2weeks off training,lots

of breast stroke..


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> hey ming hope all is well matey ..


Evening Flints

All is well mate. Sneaked on a few pound but feeling strong lol...


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> do you swim,great for the joints..been today and feel like ive had 2weeks off training,lots
> 
> of breast stroke..


Haven't swam in years. I don't seem to swim, I sink lol.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Evening Flints
> 
> All is well mate. Sneaked on a few pound but feeling strong lol...


lol whats food intake been like mate has it changed a lot or you just not really hitting it bang on for a while ??


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> lol whats food intake been like mate has it changed a lot or you just not really hitting it bang on for a while ??


Getting plenty of protein as usual mate, just been a little slack tbh. I go through phases of eating extra junk lol. I've got a good metabolism so can usually shift it pretty quickly when I need to


----------



## retro-mental

Hey ming , i aint popped in your journal ffor a week or 2 ! Cracking vid of your boz squats . I like that your sitting right back rather than just touching the bench like loads of people do.

you look a spit for that jay dobyns dude !


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Retro

Touch and go don't hit the quads, hips and glutes so thoroughly, nor do they develop the drive from the 'hole' to such an extent.

I had to google Jay Dobyns lol. Funnily enough we do have things in common, are the same age, and quite a few others. I would never stitch up the Angels though...


----------



## Mingster

A right struggle in the gym today. Don't know if it's the fact that my body clock is still all to bits with coming off night shift or I'm just a bit under the weather generally, but it was a right graft to get through a Chest and Shoulder session this lunchtime...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Bodyweight Dips.

1x10x bodyweight. 1x10x10kg. 1x10x20kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x7x60kg.

DB Bench Press.

1x10x52.5kg.

DB Flyes.

1x15x37.5kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x40kg.

Rear Laterals.

1x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

1x20x15kg.

And that was it. The last Chest and Shoulder session of this 10 week programme. Managed 60kg for 7 reps once again but no improvement from last week. Not bad though, I suppose, and I am pleased overall. The Presses were easy and I will be looking to focus on these in particular over the coming weeks. A great pump from the Flyes as always.

Shoulder work was minimal, but done in a slow, strict fashion, which absolutely demolished my delts. It is amazing the pain you can put yourself through with low sets completed with absolute focus on stressing the muscles


----------



## MRSTRONG

impressive 

lets hope your squats dont beat mine lol


----------



## Mingster

Here's a vid of the dips. Could have done with a little more depth today...






And another of the DB Presses, although the missus forgot to start the camera at the beginning lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

awesome :thumbup1:

so what was the pray to odin in the first vid ? sounded like you said you were making him a coffee lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> awesome :thumbup1:
> 
> so what was the pray to odin in the first vid ? sounded like you said you were making him a coffee lol


HaHa.

You have to whisper a few words to Crom before a big lift mate. You need his blessing to succeed


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> HaHa.
> 
> You have to whisper a few words to Crom before a big lift mate. You need his blessing to succeed


haha , before each of my lifts i go through a mental ritual checklist then i lift for odin himself


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Here's a vid of the dips. Could have done with a little more depth today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another of the DB Presses, although the missus forgot to start the camera at the beginning lol...


Funnily enough my mrs says the same thing to me about depth:lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Is it sunny out your way mate? 

Fair fcks to you for those vids, How was the new dipping belt?

Love the supportive "go on" from you mrs too, cracking stuff bud

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Is it sunny out your way mate?
> 
> Fair fcks to you for those vids, How was the new dipping belt?
> 
> Love the supportive "go on" from you mrs too, cracking stuff bud
> 
> :thumbup1:


The glasses are a tribute to @retro-mental's post earlier lol...

I actually have two belts on for the dips vid. The dipping belt has 40kg attached to the chain. The new powerlifting belt has 20kg stuffed down the front


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> The glasses are a tribute to @retro-mental's post earlier lol...
> 
> I actually have two belts on for the dips vid. The dipping belt has 40kg attached to the chain. The new powerlifting belt has 20kg stuffed down the front


Nice.

I tried to shove a 5kg:lol: plate in my hoody pocket but it wouldnt fit, neither would two 2.5kgs.

So i had to use a db inbetween the legs

Ive asked santa to bring me a dipping belt for xmas, i may be dipping a big enough plate by then to make use of it:laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

You know your dipping weight when you need to grunt to get up off the bench !!!!!!

Awesome ming and i love the tribute


----------



## Mingster

Bought this the other day off ebay...



Will go nicely into the home gym


----------



## Tassotti

Who says blokes cant multi-task

Dips and Jelqing. Both at the same time !


----------



## Mingster

Well, today is officially the end of my test/tren cycle and the training routine that ran alongside it.

Overall it went very well despite picking up a forearm injury that has severely limited the amount of back and grip training possible. I have mostly met or exceeded the targets I set myself at the beginning of the programme. I achieved a 60kg added set of dips, and I exceeded the 200kg squat target. No pull targets were met, or attempted, due to the aforementioned injury which is not improving at all tbh and may need some specialised treatment later in the day.

I have added bodyweight and muscle during the cycle. I have dropped a couple of pounds following my week of night shifts, which is always the case no matter how much I seem to eat lol, but still weighed in today at 17 stone and 9 pounds. I have probably added 5 or 6 lbs of muscle during the cycle and lost a little fat. I also achieved a pretty visible 6 pack at over 17 stone which was another personal target met.

The sides from the tren were much less than I feared pre cycle. I had no insomnia or night sweats. No difficulty with appetite or crazy dreams or paranoia. No more than normal anyway

I did have a mild outbreak of acne around week 8 which has now cleared for some reason, and the missus has commented that I've been a little more bad tempered occasionally. The main effect has been on my cardio. The slightest exertion and I'm gasping for air like a drowning man. Unbelievable. I'm not keen on this at all, especially as things had been going well with the cardio on the rowing machine pre cycle. I haven't even attempted any cardio on cycle, although this will be resuming in a week or two when the tren is mostly clear of my system.

All in all a period of training worthy of a 7.5 out of 10 on my personal scale of measuring these things. Would have been a 9 but for the injury.

I will be starting my new training protocol tomorrow. Not hugely different, as I know what works for me, but with some subtle changes. I will be running with test only up until Christmas. Not sure exactly how much at the moment, but jabbed 500mg today just to get things up and running. I will be jabbing twice a week but am due my trt nebido shot again in the next few days.


----------



## mal

well done mingster,still going forwards and thats good.


----------



## Mingster

Day 1 of the new training routine starts today.

Started off by sleeping in until almost 10 o'clock lol.

Going to keep my diet a little tighter over the next 6-8 weeks. Things have slipped a little lately. So far today I've eaten 4 Weetabix, 6 whole eggs, 2 pints of milk, 2 slices of wholemeal bread with butter, 150g of smoked ham, 1 banana and a 75g protein shake with 4 scoops of ice cream.

Targets will include... 10x60kg DB Press. 3x230kg squat. 18 stone bodyweight. Improved cardio. I don't need to improve dramatically to achieve any of these goals, except the cardio lol, but I think that they are sensible targets given that I have various family commitments over the coming weeks that will affect my training to an extent. Hopefully I will get more in the squat to push Ewen, but I have to think longer term and avoiding injury is a must for us old duffers...

Will be having a pre workout snack in a while then into the gym for the first session...Legs


----------



## Guest

All easily achievable m8, you will do it with ease!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> All easily achievable m8, you will do it with ease!


Cheers Dave

Yes, they are manageable. I only need to add 4 or 5 lbs to hit 18 stone. I can't be far off doing the DB Press, especially as I'll be doing them first in my new workout schedule. Of course they only count if you pick them up yourself with no spotters doing the hard part for you I'm also being a bit conservative with the squats but I am wary of injury, and am planning on really pushing these on during my test/deca cycle planned for the New Year.

I have a couple more sets of nights between now and years end which always hit training, and a couple of trips down south to visit family. I hate travelling so this will affect training too. That said, if I exceed a target or two that will be a bonus, so we will see how things go


----------



## Guest

Aye its surprising how quick you adapt once you start handling the heavier db's. Its more of a mind game now with me, some days they fly up others you're nearly blacking out getting them up haha

Just a case of having words with yourself and get them shifted haha

Aye nights and travelling m8 cant be good for you, im looking forward to a decent nights sleep now ive finished on the tren. Last jab was wed just gone, am just cruising now 1ml of test400 for 3 week then drop that to .5 ew for a good while.

Concentrating now on shifting the weight, abs beginning to make an appearance now, not seen them since high school haha

Couple of month should see me near my goal id imagine. Then its clean bulking get as big as I can, not really fussed about strength just as long as I look the part. Strength will more than likely be a bi product anyway.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye its surprising how quick you adapt once you start handling the heavier db's. Its more of a mind game now with me, some days they fly up others you're nearly blacking out getting them up haha
> 
> Just a case of having words with yourself and get them shifted haha
> 
> Aye nights and travelling m8 cant be good for you, im looking forward to a decent nights sleep now ive finished on the tren. Last jab was wed just gone, am just cruising now 1ml of test400 for 3 week then drop that to .5 ew for a good while.
> 
> Concentrating now on shifting the weight, abs beginning to make an appearance now, not seen them since high school haha
> 
> Couple of month should see me near my goal id imagine. Then its clean bulking get as big as I can, not really fussed about strength just as long as I look the part. Strength will more than likely be a bi product anyway.


Once you get to your target weight I suspect you will find it easier to stay at that level of leaness mate. The more muscle % you have the better your metabolism will work and shifting unwanted bodyfat becomes easier. I might put on a few pounds here and there but it takes no losing it again for me usually. I've found the shorter bulks and cuts have helped no end with this. It seems to keep your body guessing so to speak

I also seem to maintain strength pretty well on cruise mode and I'm sure you'll have no bother shifting the weights without the tren etc as you have great natural strength to start with.

Aye, getting the db's into position is way harder than pressing the bloody things. I find it much easier with chest pressing than shoulder pressing mind. We'll see how it goes but I'm feeling positive. I'll be starting off with the 52.5's that I'm using now so I'll just build up gradually and hopefully I won't notice the difference lol...


----------



## Mingster

Legs this afternoon and what a struggle. Not sure what it is but I have felt pathetically weak ever since coming off my night shifts on Monday morning. Ah well. Buckled down and ground out the session...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x8x100kg. 1x8x130kg. 1x8x160kg. 1x8x180kg.

Partials - top 6 inches from unracking.

1x8x200kg. 1x8x220kg. 1x8x240kg.

Lunges.

20 strides with 40kg added.

Calf Raises.

1x100 reps @ 200kg over 4 sets.

As I say, this was a struggle, although I grew slightly stronger as the session progressed. I have felt below par all week so hoping to get back to normal next week. Never mind, can't be on top form all the time. We all know it doesn't work that way. Session completed, that's the main thing, and tomorrow is another day


----------



## Mingster

A Back session this afternoon. I haven't listed weights in my last few Back workouts owing to the fact that my forearm injury has severely limited the choice of exercises and amount of weight available to me. With this proviso I shall start listing the workouts in full once again from today...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5 sets 15/15/12/10/8 maxing out at 85kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

1x8x80kg. 1x8x90kg. 1x8x90kg.

Chins.

30 reps.

Face Pulls.

3x15x40kg.

Concentration Curls.

2 sets to failure with 17.5kg.

The best session I have had since my nights, I really enjoyed myself today A few quick notes on the exercises...

All Pulldowns - these are done with as little body momentum as possible. An upright torso with none of the customary swinging. Partly due to having no leg brace with which to anchor oneself, partly to the limited weight capacity of my stack, and partly to maximise muscle stimulation.

Chins - I allow myself 3 visits to the bar - total reps from the 3 visits. 30 today, and hope to add 1/2 reps per session.

Face Pulls - difficult to do normally with this particular pulley system. Did them today lying on bench directly below the high pulley using the rope attachment. Would recommend this method highly to other with this system. Nod to @Tassotti here

Curls - best I can manage with virtually no grip.


----------



## Replicator

swinging is just cheating ming................. and the people who do this are only fooling themselves


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> swinging is just cheating ming................. and the people who do this are only fooling themselves


I agree mate. Although all the top guys do it. I find an upright torso and a slow, steady rhythm does the job just fine


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I agree mate. Although all the top guys do it. I find an upright torso and a slow, steady rhythm does the job just fine


When ever do you see these top guys with extraordinary genetics use good form .....LOL ...except for dorain of course


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Replicator said:


> When ever do you see these top guys with extraordinary genetics use good form .....LOL ...except for dorain of course


Yeah I always think this myself all the top BB guys seem to have sh1t form

Nice squats other day Ming. I'd like to try heavy partials myself but have this fear of going too low and getting put through the floor with a weight I can't squat :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I always think this myself all the top BB guys seem to have sh1t form
> 
> Nice squats other day Ming. I'd like to try heavy partials myself but have this fear of going too low and getting put through the floor with a weight I can't squat :lol:


Cheers Wardy. Just doing the partials to get used to the weight on my back again. I'll do these for 4 weeks or so then go back to full squats only.

Give them a go, the spotters will save you if needed


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Cheers Wardy. Just doing the partials to get used to the weight on my back again. I'll do these for 4 weeks or so then go back to full squats only.
> 
> Give them a go, the spotters will save you if needed


always a man with a plan


----------



## Mingster

Had my nebido injection this afternoon. Will add a 'booster' to this on Saturday...

Chest session tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders session today, a bit earlier than usual as we have a bit of business to take care of later this afternoon...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Flat DB Press.

1x10x20kg. 1x10x30kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x10x52.5kg. 1x10x52.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

1x15x37.5kg. 1x15x37.5kg.

CGBP.

2x10x80kg.

Rear Incline Bench Laterals.

3x20x15kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

3x15x15kg.

Not happy with the structure of this new session. Looked good on paper but never really gelled in practice. The fact that I struggled with all the weights didn't help lol. Whether I'm run down, coming down with something or whatever, apart from my Back session, things haven't been right since nights. Today I struggled to adapt to my new bench. It felt lower, narrower, shorter - it just didn't feel comfortable at all despite it being of infinitely better quality than my old one. I may well keep them both now, and dispose of the treadmill to make room

I hit my targets, and my chest, shoulders and arms have blown up like balloons so, cosmetically, I'm looking fine, but my strength is seriously lacking at the moment. Fortunately (or not) I have 3 long shifts at work coming up so won't be training again until Sunday - Legs - so my upper body will be getting a much needed rest. Time to regroup and start again come Sunday. More test required...


----------



## Mingster

Two shifts down and one to go. Still not sleeping fantastically well but eating for England at the minute so we'll call that a draw for now. Work again tomorrow and lots of food, hopefully a good night's sleep, then squatting again on Sunday. I was offered a cheap squat suit by a pal yesterday. I declined but it set me thinking lol. I've never done any equipped lifting, although I have used a bench shirt a few times. Might be an interesting thing to try just for the experience...Hmmm. We'll see


----------



## Guest

Treat yourself!

But only if its gold and black


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Treat yourself!
> 
> But only if its gold and black


LOL. Would be nice but, as I doubt I would use it much and they can be pretty expensive, I'll take any colour that's cheap


----------



## MRSTRONG

buy it , think of it as a warriors armour plus you need everything you can get to beat me


----------



## flinty90

hey Ming hope you sort sleep crap out bro... no good all this lifting and eating without good sleep .... have a good chilling weekend bro !!


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> buy it , think of it as a warriors armour plus you need everything you can get to beat me


HaHa. I won't use it against you mate. That would be cheating...Unless you have one too:whistling:



flinty90 said:


> hey Ming hope you sort sleep crap out bro... no good all this lifting and eating without good sleep .... have a good chilling weekend bro !!


Aye mate. Not good, but have always gone through periods of poor sleep. Went to bed at 9 pm last night, but did have to be up stupidly early for work this morning. Managed to get a day off tomorrow so much happier already


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha no I don't have a suit but I might get one


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Haha no I don't have a suit but I might get one


LOL. We will have to keep a close eye on our video's. If one of us suddenly starts wearing duffle coats to squat the other may suspect a suit hidden beneath:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL. We will have to keep a close eye on our video's. If one of us suddenly starts wearing duffle coats to squat the other may suspect a suit hidden beneath:lol: :lol:


hope your not hinting at doing them naked :blink:

I honestly don't mind if you wear a suit all that matters is one of us gets it .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> hope your not hinting at doing them naked :blink:
> 
> I honestly don't mind if you wear a suit all that matters is one of us gets it .


Damn. Busted. And I though I was being subtle

Will have to give one a go at some point but am not going out of my way to get one. We'll see what crops up


----------



## Mingster

Right. Day off work today and a Leg session planned for this afternoon

Jabbed 600mg of t400 last night, which makes 2.1 grams in the last 7 days. Of course 1g of that was my nebido shot so I'm not counting that lol. Have decided to run 1.2g of test a week up until Christmas and see where that leaves me. Have a handful of dbol too which I will chuck down for a couple of weeks towards the end of this run. Will be coming off for a spell around New Year then back to the favourite 20 week test and deca cycle with 4 week on 4 week off orals leading up to Easter.

At that point I will decide whether or not to make a powerlifting comeback


----------



## Mingster

For those that like a little audio/visual motivation to lift heavy...

Metallica. Moscow 1991. Enter Sandman. Nothing better really...


----------



## Mingster

And following three days of rest away from the combat of Iron, the Allfather saw fit to return to me the gift of strength...

Legs.

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x130kg. 1x6x160kg. 1x6x185kg.

Partial Squats - from midpoint to lock out...

1x6x200kg. 1x6x220kg. 1x6x240kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 40kg added.

Calf Raises.

1x100x200kg over 4 sets.

Back to form today

Last week 180kg for reps was a ton weight. This week 185kg was nothing. Last week the partials were lockout only. This time I did half reps from midpoint to lockout and they were comfortable. I was almost tempted to go for a 1 rep max but gave my head a shake and stuck to the programme. That is 3 weeks away yet lol. Very, very pleased with this workout as last week I was wondering where my strength had gone. All seems back to normal, so, fingers crossed, this will continue during the week


----------



## Greshie

Good to see you are back firing on all cylinders ....

(ps I have done nothing today other than read the paper, do the crossword, and switch on the washing machine  )


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good to see you are back firing on all cylinders ....
> 
> (ps I have done nothing today other than read the paper, do the crossword, and switch on the washing machine  )


Cheers Gresh

Sorry to break this to you mate but you're not going to up your testosterone reading papers, doing crosswords and putting on the washing:no:

Go and bite the heads off some chickens immediately


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Right. Day off work today and a Leg session planned for this afternoon
> 
> Jabbed 600mg of t400 last night, which makes 2.1 grams in the last 7 days. Of course 1g of that was my nebido shot so I'm not counting that lol. Have decided to run 1.2g of test a week up until Christmas and see where that leaves me. Have a handful of dbol too which I will chuck down for a couple of weeks towards the end of this run. Will be coming off for a spell around New Year then back to the favourite 20 week test and deca cycle with 4 week on 4 week off orals leading up to Easter.
> 
> At that point I will decide whether or not to make a powerlifting comeback


Animal lol! dont you get any sides running high dosage Ming?


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Animal lol! dont you get any sides running high dosage Ming?


Not really

I haven't taken any aas for nearly 8 years up until January this year. I was put onto prescribed trt last July and, once the multitude of blood tests eased off to one every 6 months, I decided to start back with the cycles. I get a little bit of acne from lose dose test, but not from higher doses funnily enough, but otherwise ok. Nothing negative from deca, and serious lethargy and a few more spots from tren. I haven't used any peptides or the like. I'm pretty much a basic test, or test and deca, kind of guy lol just as I was back in my competitive days

I was thinking of giving bodybuilding a go in the over 50's but I don't think I have it in me tbh...Might have a crack at the pensioner powerlifting next year if I can stay relatively injury free for a while.

PS. I'm not really normally a fan of heavy cycles. I'll probably only run 400/600mg test alongside my deca for example, and my last cycle was 700mg test with 400mg tren...


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> And following three days of rest away from the combat of Iron, the Allfather saw fit to return to me the gift of strength...
> 
> Legs.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x200kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x6x100kg. 1x6x130kg. 1x6x160kg. 1x6x185kg.
> 
> Partial Squats - from midpoint to lock out...
> 
> 1x6x200kg. 1x6x220kg. 1x6x240kg.
> 
> Lunges.
> 
> 1x20 strides with 40kg added.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 1x100x200kg over 4 sets.
> 
> Back to form today
> 
> Last week 180kg for reps was a ton weight. This week 185kg was nothing. Last week the partials were lockout only. This time I did half reps from midpoint to lockout and they were comfortable. I was almost tempted to go for a 1 rep max but gave my head a shake and stuck to the programme. That is 3 weeks away yet lol. Very, very pleased with this workout as last week I was wondering where my strength had gone. All seems back to normal, so, fingers crossed, this will continue during the week


well done m8 reps ......it just goes to show what rest and recuperation can do .


----------



## Mingster

Replicator said:


> well done m8 reps ......it just goes to show what rest and recuperation can do .


Very true. I think one on/3 off is the new split


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Very true. I think one on/3 off is the new split


Or you could try my method of three days a week and split all into two weeks .Certainly helped me getting past a sticking point and all is going well again.

Hell I even had PB's on all exercises this week and I have never ever had that before ............manage to get 1 here two there but all exercises.... NEVER.Its a first .


----------



## MRSTRONG

3 weeks off hmm 245-250 I think but whatever you do I'll pip you by a kg .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> 3 weeks off hmm 245-250 I think but whatever you do I'll pip you by a kg .


 

Hope you do mate. As you said, as long as we push each other on the challenge has achieved it's purpose. I'll still be happy with 230/240kg by the end of the year. Partials aren't a rep after all and the top half is the easiest

Oh, and I've doubled the amount of test I was going to take because of you. [email protected]:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Hope you do mate. As you said, as long as we push each other on the challenge has achieved it's purpose. I'll still be happy with 230/240kg by the end of the year. Partials aren't a rep after all and the top half is the easiest
> 
> Oh, and I've doubled the amount of test I was going to take because of you. [email protected]:lol: :lol:


Haha :lol:

I've gone and bought some insulin as i also want 20 stone by year end ill be chuffed if you take the squat challenge and i get my 20 stone .

I think you should go for single lift squat record rather than 3 lift .

BTW quality session mate impressed .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> I've gone and bought some insulin as i also want 20 stone by year end ill be chuffed if you take the squat challenge and i get my 20 stone .
> 
> I think you should go for single lift squat record rather than 3 lift .
> 
> BTW quality session mate impressed .


I impressed myself tbh mate, especially after a pretty crap week last week. Don't know where that came from but we all have them from time to time. Got a few days off work now and will be travelling down to your neck of the woods - Rochester - next friday to celebrate the grand daughters 1st birthday next weekend


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I impressed myself tbh mate, especially after a pretty crap week last week. Don't know where that came from but we all have them from time to time. Got a few days off work now and will be travelling down to your neck of the woods - Rochester - next friday to celebrate the grand daughters 1st birthday next weekend


I would suggest a pint or a gym sesh but I struggle for time on a weekend due to work drop me a message if you get an hour or two see about popping over .

I gotta go jab 2g of test now lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> I would suggest a pint or a gym sesh but I struggle for time on a weekend due to work drop me a message if you get an hour or two see about popping over .
> 
> I gotta go jab 2g of test now lol


No worries mate. Will probably be tied up running people about and sorting the do anyway

Better make it 3g


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> I would suggest a pint or a gym sesh but I struggle for time on a weekend due to work drop me a message if you get an hour or two see about popping over .
> 
> I gotta go jab 2g of test now lol


you still fcukin playing at it then :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

2g test 900mg tren 50mg oxy peps/gh pre w/o dbol test base mtren and adding insulin next week and probably 100mg dbol a day .

And I'm full of cold so not a good start to my mini blast


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> 2g test 900mg tren 50mg oxy peps/gh pre w/o dbol test base mtren and adding insulin next week and probably 100mg dbol a day .
> 
> And I'm full of cold so not a good start to my mini blast


Ok that will do lol

mate i tried getting 7 ml in last night through a 10 ml barrel and a fcukin green needle.. was it fcuk going in lol so thats about 50 10 ml barrels tat seem to have been a waste ( i didnt buy them my brother in law gave them to me) ...

my just break a budwieser bottle and stick it in my arm and pour the test through it pmsl


----------



## Wardy211436114751

ewen said:


> 2g test 900mg tren 50mg oxy peps/gh pre w/o dbol test base mtren and adding insulin next week and probably 100mg dbol a day .


You lost me there but I'm guessing thats one heck of a cycle :lol: cmon bigman 20st by xmas and 150 log by spring


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Just realised I posted this in Mings journal so some encouraging words to Ming...Lets have a squat record next year Ming


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Just realised I posted this in Mings journal so some encouraging words to Ming...Lets have a squat record next year Ming


I doubt I'll ever get near my PB again, mate, but an over 50's record is a certainty


----------



## Mingster

Rest day today. Legs feeling good today following yesterday's session. Both elbows giving me a lot of grief but nothing new in that tbh...

Weather here is dark, damp and depressing. Looks like the winter is finally set. Dug out a load of winter clothing this morning, sweatshirts, hoodies and the like and found most of them to be a bit on the small side lol. Good news for size gains, bad news for my bank balance Although I have managed to pick up a nice, new super large sweatshirt in a charity shop this afternoon. No doubt I'll be wearing it in my next training video...

Another good day so far for food and a Back session planned for tomorrow...


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> I doubt I'll ever get near my PB again, mate, but an over 50's record is a certainty


Yep that's what I was getting at Ming!


----------



## Mingster

Back session this afternoon...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5 sets x15/15/12/10/8 maxing out at 87.5kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

2x10x92.5kg.

Chins.

32 reps over 3 sets.

Face Pulls.

3x15x42.5kg.

Concentration Curls.

2x17.5kg to failure.

Another cracking workout. Two in a row and, hopefully, this is me back on the right road. A little bit added to every exercise in the session today, although I utterly loathe the chins and would bin them on the spot if that wasn't the weak thing to do. I must be getting heavier because I was virtually sick after each visit to the rack. Feeling very strong doing everything else, and was so pumped after the session the missus had to pull my sweatshirt and vest off as I was too 'full' to raise my arms to shoulder height lol...

It's following sessions like this that the lure of bodybuilding sings her siren song...Then I remember speedo's and diets and oil and see sense once again.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

get some speedos on oil yourself up and post a pic


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> get some speedos on oil yourself up and post a pic


Not a chance you perv:lol:

You'll be lucky to get one without a sweatshirt. two pairs of joggers and a wooly hat before June at least


----------



## mal

why are you so pumped ming,you gone back on the juice dude?,my workout was pants today felt

flat and all achy..


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Back session this afternoon...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 5 sets x15/15/12/10/8 maxing out at 87.5kg.
> 
> Close Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 2x10x92.5kg.
> 
> Chins.
> 
> 32 reps over 3 sets.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x15x42.5kg.
> 
> Concentration Curls.
> 
> 2x17.5kg to failure.
> 
> Another cracking workout. Two in a row and, hopefully, this is me back on the right road. A little bit added to every exercise in the session today, although I utterly loathe the chins and would bin them on the spot if that wasn't the weak thing to do. I must be getting heavier because I was virtually sick after each visit to the rack. Feeling very strong doing everything else, and was so pumped after the session the missus had to pull my sweatshirt and vest off as I was too 'full' to raise my arms to shoulder height lol...
> 
> It's following sessions like this that the lure of bodybuilding sings her siren song...Then I remember speedo's and diets and oil and see sense once again.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


nice session ming . why do you do pullups and pulldowns mate ?? arent you duplicating that exercise to a degree bro.. just wondered x


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> get some speedos on oil yourself up and post a pic


i will bro lol... it would not be pretty though haha


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> why are you so pumped ming,you gone back on the juice dude?,my workout was pants today felt
> 
> flat and all achy..


I never went off lol. Finished the tren and carried on with the test. I always run cycles around the 20 week mark. I'm on prescribed trt so never come off totally and pointless doing pct etc...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> nice session ming . why do you do pullups and pulldowns mate ?? arent you duplicating that exercise to a degree bro.. just wondered x


I've damaged a tendon in my right forearm Flints, so I'm limited to what back exercises I can do. Basically I can't grip anything with my thumb around the bar hence the exercise choices and very light curls at the end of the workout. I've been told I might need an op of some kind to sort it out but I can't be on with that at the minute so just getting done what I can do for the minute


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I've damaged a tendon in my right forearm Flints, so I'm limited to what back exercises I can do. Basically I can't grip anything with my thumb around the bar hence the exercise choices and very light curls at the end of the workout. I've been told I might need an op of some kind to sort it out but I can't be on with that at the minute so just getting done what I can do for the minute


ahh i see bro.. its a cnut when the fcukin little niggly bits start to get in the way.. i know your a warrior though so will battle on. still looked a good session matey..


----------



## mal

Mingster said:


> I never went off lol. Finished the tren and carried on with the test. I always run cycles around the 20 week mark. I'm on prescribed trt so never come off totally and pointless doing pct etc...


Its taking a while for this test to kick in proper,wish ide never come off lol,you guys are so far ahead of me now

think il go back to the lighter workouts and higher reps and go for the pump:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> ahh i see bro.. its a cnut when the fcukin little niggly bits start to get in the way.. i know your a warrior though so will battle on. still looked a good session matey..


i take more gear so the little niggly bits cant get in the way 

ming i think you should have the op not because it means ill whoop you on the squat challange mind


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i take more gear so the little niggly bits cant get in the way
> 
> ming i think you should have the op not because it means ill whoop you on the squat challange mind


all jokin aside though bro do you think masking the problems are going to kick you in the balls further down the line IE when you need your body most and lift heavier and heavier weights ??


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> Its taking a while for this test to kick in proper,wish ide never come off lol,you guys are so far ahead of me now
> 
> think il go back to the lighter workouts and higher reps and go for the pump:laugh:


Well, I don't train to get a pump but it does feel good when you get one:lol:



ewen said:


> i take more gear so the little niggly bits cant get in the way
> 
> ming i think you should have the op not because it means ill whoop you on the squat challange mind


I'll have to if I want to Deadlift again as I couldn't grip the bar at the minute. I have to use my left hand to lift the door handle to lock it at the minute as my right just isn't up to the job things are that bad:no: I'll have to think seriously about it soon...But not until after our squat challenge


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> all jokin aside though bro do you think masking the problems are going to kick you in the balls further down the line IE when you need your body most and lift heavier and heavier weights ??


yes mate i do and i think going about things the way i am is detrimental long term however i also think there is no right and wrong way to do things .

ive been using hcg at 1500iu weekly for the past 9 weeks but thats not the only thing i should take however i know the risks and ultimately its me that will have to live with the consequences .

anything worth having in life is had from doing things the hard way .


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> i take more gear so the little niggly bits cant get in the way
> 
> ming i think you should have the op not because it means ill whoop you on the squat challange mind


Ewen you've no chance of Ming having the op before the challenge :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ewen you've no chance of Ming having the op before the challenge :lol:


He knows this Gresh... 

Do I sense some clutching at straws going on? :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> yes mate i do and i think going about things the way i am is detrimental long term however i also think there is no right and wrong way to do things .
> 
> ive been using hcg at 1500iu weekly for the past 9 weeks but thats not the only thing i should take however i know the risks and ultimately its me that will have to live with the consequences .
> 
> anything worth having in life is had from doing things the hard way .


right or wrong i agree bro. but hard way isnt the same as being daft and trying to ignore things that could be sorted relatively easily ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> right or wrong i agree bro. but hard way isnt the same as being daft and trying to ignore things that could be sorted relatively easily ??


unfortunately there is no cure for stupidity so im fcuked


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> unfortunately there is no cure for stupidity so im fcuked


pmsl. well i have no comeback to that bro lol...


----------



## Rob68

Just checking in pal ,making sure you havent joined a team or gone all `ive got a guru`-ified` on us :whistling: :lol:

See that ewen geezer is using all his strength in the wrong places,of course you will have noticed this and will be rubbing your grubby little mitts at his lack of strentgh when it comes to a certain squat challenge ........ just saying :whistling:

Good to see your still going strong mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Just checking in pal ,making sure you havent joined a team or gone all `ive got a guru`-ified` on us :whistling: :lol:
> 
> See that ewen geezer is using all his strength in the wrong places,of course you will have noticed this and will be rubbing your grubby little mitts at his lack of strentgh when it comes to a certain squat challenge ........ just saying :whistling:
> 
> Good to see your still going strong mate :thumbup1:


Welcome back mate:thumb:

I am all the team I'll ever need All support and challenges gratefully accepted of course I'm sure Ewen will find the strength when he needs it, although I should be getting 5kg a year in age with the countback I reckon:whistling:

All well. 300kg will be mine next summermg: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Afternoon has been spent giving the home gym it's winter service.

Everything lugged outside, place hoovered, stuff wiped down, nuts and bolts tightened and cables checked, benches made secure and long intended changes implemented. Then everything lugged back inside again, re-arranged to accommodate things in a more practical manner, piles of plates placed near appropriate stations and treadmill left outside to create a bit more space. Off to the tip with that methinks.

All looks much better now And with all that lugging of plates and equipment a fairly decent workout to boot. Chest and Shoulders session planed for tomorrow.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Afternoon has been spent giving the home gym it's winter service.
> 
> Everything lugged outside, place hoovered, stuff wiped down, nuts and bolts tightened and cables checked, benches made secure and long intended changes implemented. Then everything lugged back inside again, re-arranged to accommodate things in a more practical manner, piles of plates placed near appropriate stations and treadmill left outside to create a bit more space. Off to the tip with that methinks.
> 
> All looks much better now And with all that lugging of plates and equipment a fairly decent workout to boot. Chest and Shoulders session planed for tomorrow.


No excuses now then Ming, should be on that 300kg in no time


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> No excuses now then Ming, should be on that 300kg in no time


I'm not a one for excuses mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751

ewen said:


> unfortunately there is no cure for stupidity so im fcuked


Hes a kindred spirit alright :lol: where I'm happy to eek out a few kgs here n there Ewe wants to be King Kong by next summer


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Mingster said:


> Afternoon has been spent giving the home gym it's winter service.
> 
> Everything lugged outside, place hoovered, stuff wiped down, nuts and bolts tightened and cables checked, benches made secure and long intended changes implemented. Then everything lugged back inside again, re-arranged to accommodate things in a more practical manner, piles of plates placed near appropriate stations and treadmill left outside to create a bit more space. Off to the tip with that methinks.
> 
> All looks much better now And with all that lugging of plates and equipment a fairly decent workout to boot. Chest and Shoulders session planed for tomorrow.


Thats dedication Ming but nothing worse than breathing a **** load of chalk/dust/grit and whatever else when puffing hard during a set!


----------



## Mingster

Wardy21 said:


> Thats dedication Ming but nothing worse than breathing a **** load of chalk/dust/grit and whatever else when puffing hard during a set!


It'll be a mess again in no time, but I needed to change things around a bit and to tighten a few nuts and bolts. And my rack has been inching steadily forwards for a while now, what with re-racking my squats all the time, so it needed dragging back into position lol...


----------



## Mingster

A Push session tonight in the dark, save for a flickering 60 watt bulb...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

DB Bench.

1x12x30kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x8x55kg. 1x8x55kg.

Flat Flyes.

1x12x37.5kg. 1x10x37.5kg.

CGBP.

2x10x82.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x20x27.5kg.

Side Laterals.

1x20x20kg. 1x20x15kg. 1x20x10kg.

Very, very tired tonight for some reason although all targets pretty much achieved. Presses up to using the 55's. Fairly comfortable with a little more in the tank I reckon. Concentrated on form rather than reps with the Flyes and added 2.5kg to the CGBP's at the end. I must say that my elbows are giving me some grief at the minute. The weight shifted is relatively modest but I am suffering. Will see how things go over the next week or so but may have to reassess my chest training. I'm already struggling with my Back workouts so I'm loathe to compromise on 2 out of 3 sessions but we'll have to see I suppose...

Off to visit the bairns down South tomorrow so next scheduled workout will be Monday.


----------



## MRSTRONG

have a good trip mate .


----------



## Greshie

Have a great weekend !


----------



## mal

give those elbows a nice rest over the weekend pal.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> A Push session tonight in the dark, save for a flickering 60 watt bulb...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> DB Bench.
> 
> 1x12x30kg. 1x10x40kg. 1x8x55kg. 1x8x55kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 1x12x37.5kg. 1x10x37.5kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 2x10x82.5kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x20x27.5kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 1x20x20kg. 1x20x15kg. 1x20x10kg.
> 
> Very, very tired tonight for some reason although all targets pretty much achieved. Presses up to using the 55's. Fairly comfortable with a little more in the tank I reckon. Concentrated on form rather than reps with the Flyes and added 2.5kg to the CGBP's at the end. I must say that my elbows are giving me some grief at the minute. The weight shifted is relatively modest but I am suffering. Will see how things go over the next week or so but may have to reassess my chest training. I'm already struggling with my Back workouts so I'm loathe to compromise on 2 out of 3 sessions but we'll have to see I suppose...
> 
> Off to visit the bairns down South tomorrow so next scheduled workout will be Monday.


Nice going mucka :thumbup1:

Youve probably already said somewhere but is it joint issues with your elbows your suffering ,isnt there anything you can get to ease it up a little ..... grease nipple in elbow for self lubricating maybe :laugh:

Safe trip down to the land of strange accents and even stranger folk lol Have a good weekend pal :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

MOOOORNNIIIIINGGG


----------



## flinty90

good session mate , very impressed with flat fly weights bro


----------



## Guest

Presses going up nicely m8.

You wear elbow sleeves dont you, do they not help any?


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Presses going up nicely m8.
> 
> You wear elbow sleeves dont you, do they not help any?


He only wears them to make his training clothes colour co-ordinated the big tart :lol:


----------



## loganator

When my elbows were giving me grief I took a week off from pressing and they healed up nicely , dunno if it's the same with you but sometimes the best thing is rest for a week and come back stronger , psycologicaly it's difficult to stop your normal routine even when injured we struggle on making things worse when our body's are saying just give me a week off lol . Hope your soon back in full form mate


----------



## Ash1981

Nice work on the Db presses there bud

I take it there not fixed and you can add plates to them?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going mucka :thumbup1:
> 
> Youve probably already said somewhere but is it joint issues with your elbows your suffering ,isnt there anything you can get to ease it up a little ..... grease nipple in elbow for self lubricating maybe :laugh:
> 
> Safe trip down to the land of strange accents and even stranger folk lol Have a good weekend pal :thumbup1:


Yes mate, they all talk funny down here lol. Only thing that helps is a minimum of 3 months off.



flinty90 said:


> good session mate , very impressed with flat fly weights bro


Cheers mate



Dave said:


> Presses going up nicely m8.
> 
> You wear elbow sleeves dont you, do they not help any?


Yes, they do help whilst lifting. Doesn't stop the pain kicking in later I'm afraid.



loganator said:


> When my elbows were giving me grief I took a week off from pressing and they healed up nicely , dunno if it's the same with you but sometimes the best thing is rest for a week and come back stronger , psycologicaly it's difficult to stop your normal routine even when injured we struggle on making things worse when our body's are saying just give me a week off lol . Hope your soon back in full form mate


Tendonosis mate. The tendons above my elbows are shredded. I've stopped training totally for 3 months both times before it clears up, but it always comes back. I have a plan which I'll put into action when I get home again


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Nice work on the Db presses there bud
> 
> I take it there not fixed and you can add plates to them?


Yes, maye, they are. Can go as heavy as I'll ever need with 18 inch handles


----------



## loganator

Know a cracking physio if your in the NWest mate


----------



## loganator

subbed by the way


----------



## Rob68

loganator said:


> Know a cracking physio if your in the NWest mate


Where abouts north west is the physio pal ,need to find one myself


----------



## loganator

Rob68 said:


> Where abouts north west is the physio pal ,need to find one myself


West haughton


----------



## Rob68

@loganator ...did you leave a reply then take it away ? lol


----------



## loganator

Rob68 said:


> @loganator ...did you leave a reply then take it away ? lol


Fkin iPhone pal lol


----------



## Rob68

loganator said:


> West haughton





loganator said:


> Fkin iPhone pal lol


Ok gonna have to drag this out of you by the looks of it arent i lol

Any link to said physio ,address or anything ?


----------



## loganator

Rob68 said:


> Ok gonna have to drag this out of you by the looks of it arent i lol
> 
> Any link to said physio ,address or anything ?


Here is a link to him he ain't cheap but he is the best and has the hands of a witchdoctor with 20 odd inch arms to boot lol ,

Wasn't bein funny with his adress pal was just waitin for you to say if you were near to westhaughton before I ousted his whereabouts .... Seriously tho this guy is really good

http://www.cosgrovephysiocentre.co.uk/who-we-are.html


----------



## Rob68

loganator said:


> Here is a link to him he ain't cheap but he is the best and has the hands of a witchdoctor with 20 odd inch arms to boot lol ,
> 
> Wasn't bein funny with his adress pal was just waitin for you to say if you were near to westhaughton before I ousted his whereabouts .... Seriously tho this guy is really good
> 
> http://www.cosgrovephysiocentre.co.uk/who-we-are.html


Cheers pal,i dont know of any others in manchester so always good to get 1 thats recommended by someone else and only 30 mins away so not to far :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Know a cracking physio if your in the NWest mate


Cheers mate. I'm in the North East I have access to a good physio but thanks anyway. Trouble is there's not much he can do with this particular issue. It's more a rest thing than anything...



Rob68 said:


> Where abouts north west is the physio pal ,need to find one myself


It's new socks you need mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Ahhhhhh!! Back home to God's country Nice to see the bairns but I do love getting home. Eaten rubbish all weekend and feel like crap but will pull myself round, grab an hour's kip, eat some food then back to squatting tomorrow.

Going to start a new approach to supplements next week which I'll list shortly, will be going for a new post 50 squat pb first weekend in December, then going for my Ewen challenge lift the weekend between Christmas and New Year. You know me - I like to have everything planned in advance

Will catch up later:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

hmmm must rethink my attack .


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. I'm in the North East I have access to a good physio but thanks anyway. Trouble is there's not much he can do with this particular issue. It's more a rest thing than anything...
> 
> It's new socks you need mate:lol: :lol:


Oh ...you didnt just go there again did you :nono: they went along time back along with my marbles :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Oh ...you didnt just go there again did you :nono: they went along time back along with my marbles :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


some things are never forgotten


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> some things are never forgotten


Some things can't be forgotten no matter how much you wish they could be!! mg:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rob68 said:


> Oh ...you didnt just go there again did you :nono: they went along time back along with my marbles :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


Hehe... Just popped in to see what was going on... Only to be reminded of Robs training sox... Yes I had forgotten about them .. Till now .. Pmsl... Nice one Mingster..

Xx


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> some things are never forgotten


Negged :cursing: .................


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Some things can't be forgotten no matter how much you wish they could be!! mg:


Horrible [email protected] :tongue: :lol:



Enjoy1 said:


> Hehe... Just popped in to see what was going on... Only to be reminded of Robs training sox... Yes I had forgotten about them .. Till now .. Pmsl... Nice one Mingster..
> 
> Xx


I had forgotten all about them till the ole memory like an elephant ming reminded us the git :ban:

You all loved my socks anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

Aw.. Bless his cotton sox  xxx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw.. Bless his cotton sox  xxx


 :lol: :lol:

:ban:


----------



## Mingster

Now than I've stopped paying my therapist a small fortune to cure me of 'sock flashbacks' lol I've decided to buy a few supplements... :whistling:

Not usually a big fan of supplements but I've decided to give some a go to help with recuperation and general well being following intense workouts. I tried something similar many years ago and didn't get much in the way of results tbh. Have decided to give this another go to see if I feel the benefits more now that I am older

I'm getting some BCAA, l-Glutamine, and l-Arginine. I'm also going to stack Beta-Alanine and Creatine pre/post workout. This will be in addition to the currently used multi vit/min tablet, extra vit d and vit c, and zma on an evening.

I'm also going to drop the CGBP from my push workout. This will leave the Dumbbell Bench as my only real pressing exercise and, therefore the only exercise that should aggravate my elbow tendons. As you know I haven't used any sort of shoulder pressing for a long, long time as a matter of course. If this doesn't work I'll have to drop these as well, and my chest day will comprise of Flyes:no: Ah, well. Fingers crossed. I might get a few sets of pec dec or cables in at the commercial gym I suppose...


----------



## MRSTRONG

id sack your supp list off and get some pep/gh in you


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> id sack your supp list off and get some pep/gh in you


But I'm natty:innocent:

...ish


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> But I'm natty:innocent:
> 
> ...ish


me too


----------



## Tommy10

I genuinely am natty lolll


----------



## Mingster

In a very bad mood today for a variety of reasons and took that into a Leg workout this afternoon...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 1x6x190kg.

Box Squats to just above parallel.

1x5x210kg. 1x3x230kg.

Then I unracked and racked a set of 10 with 250kg just to get a feel for the weight.

And done. Not in the mood for any fluff this afternoon so assistance work was binned. Felt strong enough for a 230kg today, but that is 2 workouts away at the moment, although that is subject to change if the mood takes me. Anger is the greatest motivator in the gym I find, but sometimes you need to temper that with a bit of common sense. Hit all my targets so a decent workout despite it all...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> In a very bad mood today for a variety of reasons and took that into a Leg workout this afternoon...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x200kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x6x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 1x6x190kg.
> 
> Box Squats to just above parallel.
> 
> 1x5x210kg. 1x3x230kg.
> 
> Then I unracked and racked a set of 10 with 250kg just to get a feel for the weight.
> 
> And done. Not in the mood for any fluff this afternoon so assistance work was binned. Felt strong enough for a 230kg today, but that is 2 workouts away at the moment, although that is subject to change if the mood takes me. *Anger is the greatest motivator in the gym I find, but sometimes you need to temper that with a bit of common sense*. Hit all my targets so a decent workout despite it all...


hey ming, nice workout there, bet your legs hate you after all that haha.

that bit in bold is so true! i remember one time i was doing cgbp with an ez bar, had a fair bit of weight where i had to 'clean' it up before laying back on the bench but i smashed my knee...ha iv never been so angry in the gym but after that my workout got a second wind, and i kinda liked it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

good sesh ming impressive , bit of fire never hurt anyone except for the silly cnuts that get in the way lol


----------



## simonthepieman

seriously. BCAAs are a complete waste of cash unless you are doing an extreme cut


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> seriously. BCAAs are a complete waste of cash unless you are doing an extreme cut


LOL. Nobody should ever do an extreme cut.

I agree with you mate, but I'm going to try it anyway. I tried something similar years ago with no discernible effect, but I was a lot younger then. I don't like to judge anything until I give it a go...


----------



## loganator

I think a good range of aminos are probably one of the most important things in any athletes ****nal


----------



## simonthepieman

fair enough.

if you are desperate to spend on some supps. i recommend ZMA. Not as a test booster, but give great deep sleep and helps with recovery


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> I think a good range of aminos are probably one of the most important things in any athletes ****nal


I've always been of the opinion that I get sufficient aminos from my diet, mate. But you never know, so I am giving them a go. Nothing ventured, nothing gained



simonthepieman said:


> fair enough.
> 
> if you are desperate to spend on some supps. i recommend ZMA. Not as a test booster, but give great deep sleep and helps with recovery


I'm anything but desperate mate lol. If you read the post in which I mentioned the aminos you'll see that I say that I already take zma


----------



## MRSTRONG

loganator said:


> I think a good range of aminos are probably one of the most important things in any athletes ****nal


i argee with that and noticed i ached less when using cnp bcaa post w/o .


----------



## Ash1981

The stuff of legends there Ming

As you have agreed with me in the past being angry in the gym is a whole new ball game and your right there is no room for fluff( unless your hanging around on a porn set of course)



My mrs has fcked me right off in the last couple of hours, oh if only I hadnt of trained legs this morning they'd be getting battered right about now


----------



## Wardy211436114751

The creatine might pleasantly surprise you it will atleast keep your muscles fully saturated and you get some nice postworkout pumps remember to drink plenty of water Ming and be prepared to see a little extra water weight probably even more so during cycle.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> In a very bad mood today for a variety of reasons and took that into a Leg workout this afternoon...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Leg Press.
> 
> 2x20x200kg.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x6x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 1x6x190kg.
> 
> Box Squats to just above parallel.
> 
> 1x5x210kg. 1x3x230kg.
> 
> Then I unracked and racked a set of 10 with 250kg just to get a feel for the weight.
> 
> And done. Not in the mood for any fluff this afternoon so assistance work was binned. Felt strong enough for a 230kg today, but that is 2 workouts away at the moment, although that is subject to change if the mood takes me. Anger is the greatest motivator in the gym I find, but sometimes you need to temper that with a bit of common sense. Hit all my targets so a decent workout despite it all...


Came in here yesterday,read the 1st 6 words ..... tip-toed out again :lol: :lol:

Nice workout as usual mate ... :thumbup1:

How did the 250 feel, apart from the obvious fcuking heavy lol ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Came in here yesterday,read the 1st 6 words ..... tip-toed out again :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice workout as usual mate ... :thumbup1:
> 
> How did the 250 feel, apart from the obvious fcuking heavy lol ?


Yeah, it felt heavy lol. Not too bad tbf but I was feeling it by that stage. Normally I would do less build up to that sort of weight, but seeing that I was only moving the bar a foot or so at a time I went for it anyway. Will be trying a couple of 1 rep lifts in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Mingster

Just had a nice little snack consisting of 2 pizza's, 2 scotch eggs, a bag of chilli heatwave doritos and 2 pints of diet lemonade lol. Will be having a 75g protein shake and a snickers bar for desert. Quality power food


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Just had a nice little snack consisting of 2 pizza's, 2 scotch eggs, a bag of chilli heatwave doritos and 2 pints of diet lemonade lol. Will be having a 75g protein shake and a snickers bar for desert. Quality power food


FAAAT CNUUUUT lol


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> FAAAT CNUUUUT lol


Visible 6 pack:001_tt2:


----------



## Milky

Man you can trough Ming, always been jealous of your appetite.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Visible 6 pack:001_tt2:


----------



## Mingster

A fast metabolic rate is the secret lol.

I'm actually on my 6 week cut at the moment - approx 4300cals - so I can go on my 6 week bulk over Christmas This short cut/short bulk protocol adds lean mass like nothing I've ever tried before. I'll never do a long, boring cut or bulk again.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> A fast metabolic rate is the secret lol.
> 
> I'm actually on my 6 week cut at the moment - approx 4300cals - so I can go on my 6 week bulk over Christmas This short cut/short bulk protocol adds lean mass like nothing I've ever tried before. I'll never do a long, boring cut or bulk again.


hey mate if you can cut at 4300 cals then thats great bro.. im currently recomping on 3900 cals per day so it goes to show the difference in metabolic rates...


----------



## Mingster

The more you recomp the greater your rate will become:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> The more you recomp the greater your rate will become:thumbup1:


yeah im wondering how hard it would be to recomp whilst coming off gear ?


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> yeah im wondering how hard it would be to recomp whilst coming off gear ?


Wouldn't fancy it myself tbh, although I think you could do it with relatively low dose test, maybe 300/400mg...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skinny fcukers I'd look like a POW on less than 5k cals :whistling:

Ming I've gone and bought some double ply bumble bee knee sleeves  should be here Thursday .


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> A fast metabolic rate is the secret lol.
> 
> I'm actually on my 6 week cut at the moment - approx 4300cals - so I can go on my 6 week bulk over Christmas This short cut/short bulk protocol adds lean mass like nothing I've ever tried before. I'll never do a long, boring cut or bulk again.


Do you add in the rowing again on your cut Ming? Or just lower overall cals this time?


----------



## simonthepieman

Mingster said:


> Just had a nice little snack consisting of 2 pizza's, 2 scotch eggs, a bag of chilli heatwave doritos and 2 pints of diet lemonade lol. Will be having a 75g protein shake and a snickers bar for desert. Quality power food


Diet lemonade.

DIET LEMONADE.


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Do you add in the rowing again on your cut Ming? Or just lower overall cals this time?


Just cals this time as my forearm injury is playing havoc with my grip for the rowing...



simonthepieman said:


> Diet lemonade.
> 
> DIET LEMONADE.


LOL. I actually love the taste of diet lemonade. ASDA diet lemonade is my tipple of choice believe it or not Although I am pretty much a non drinker I have recently invested in a bottle of Southern Comfort to mix with it as the festive season approaches


----------



## Greshie

I got very very very drunk on a combination of Southern Comfort and Scotch during my Student days .... have never been able to look at Southern Comfort since ......


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I got very very very drunk on a combination of Southern Comfort and Scotch during my Student days .... have never been able to look at Southern Comfort since ......


I was the same with whisky lol. Was keeping topped up with whisky between a dinnertime session and the night time session, and was violently ill Didn't stop me going out on the night though:lol: Just no whisky since...


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> I got very very very drunk on a combination of Southern Comfort and Scotch during my Student days .... have never been able to look at Southern Comfort since ......


Didnt realise southern comfort was made that long ago :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> Didnt realise southern comfort was made that long ago :whistling:


he sais student days so thats early 1800`s


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Didnt realise southern comfort was made that long ago :whistling:


Hmmmph !


----------



## Rob68

ewen said:


> he sais student days so thats early 1800`s


Moonshine i reckon :whistling: ......


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> he sais student days so thats early 1800`s


No need for you to chime in.... don't you have a bus to pull or something ?


----------



## simonthepieman

you just want to be the guy in the Southeern Comfort advert


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> No need for you to chime in.... don't you have a bus to pull or something ?


oooh you can be scathing at times Gresh :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

A Back session today, again training around my injured forearm, so not the preferred workout by any means...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x15/15/12/10/8 reps maxing out at 90kg.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

2x10x95kg.

Chins.

34 reps from 3 sets.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x12x95kg.

Concentration Curls.

2 sets to failure.

A decent session tonight. Added a little to all exercises save the Curls. Dropped the Face Pulls as I may well be forced into training Chest and Shoulders tomorrow and I don't want to do rear delts two days running. Chins were very difficult as usual. Probably close to my max with the Wide Grip Pulldowns but have a little in reserve with the other exercises. Was a little tired today as sleep has not been the best of late. In a much better mood today lol and a nice little session tucked away in the bank


----------



## Mingster

Looking very lean today despite all the pizza's, scotch eggs and chocky bars Abs very visible, and muscles looking fuller and more rounded somehow. Forced into training again today due to work circumstances and the need to have as much rest as possible prior to Leg sessions which are the priority at the moment. Hence today's Chest and Shoulders session will be a little different than usual. My tendinosis definitely will not stand up to two upper body days in a row so Chest will consist of Flyes only today. I will do additional Shoulder work in compensation, but there will be no presses only additional medial and posterior delt work.

My Push day is rapidly becoming a Squeeze day


----------



## MRSTRONG

picsorfatcnut


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> picsorfatcnut


Have to wait till the beautiful Mrs. Ming gets in from work


----------



## Enjoy1

:drool: :drool: Pizzas, scotch eggs....... :drool:

xxx


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Good lifting mate. It's horrible training around injuries/niggles.


It is mate, but I'm used to it these days. Seems like I've been doing it for years...

Joys of getting old


----------



## Mingster

chilisi said:


> Ha ha yeah and lifting heavy.
> 
> My Tendonitis is slowly creeping in my chest/shoulder tendon, which is annoying. As is my back. I spend more time stretching in the gym lately than lifting!?


I should stretch more tbh. I hate warming up.

Just had my pre workout snack consisting of 300g of salmon steaks and noodles, with half a Curly Wurly for afters. Will give it 45 minutes, neck some aminos and suchlike and hit the gym


----------



## MRSTRONG

ming if we say 7 weeks from monday thats 6 weeks to peak and 7th to go for it so first week of new year ?

not sure what my gym opening times are yet so its a rough estimate .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> ming if we say 7 weeks from monday thats 6 weeks to peak and 7th to go for it so first week of new year ?
> 
> not sure what my gym opening times are yet so its a rough estimate .


Whatever is best mate:thumbup1: I'll be on night shift New Year week so will be going for it the previous weekend all being well

Won't get 260 I reckon. I'll be happy with 240


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Whatever is best mate:thumbup1: I'll be on night shift New Year week so will be going for it the previous weekend all being well
> 
> Won't get 260 I reckon. I'll be happy with 240


ok cool ill find out what gym times are and ill go either last week or first week , probably first week as ill be working over xmas .


----------



## Mingster

Chest and Shoulders....sort of...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Flat Flyes.

2x20x20kg. 2x15x30kg. 1x12x40kg.

Face Pulls.

3x15x45kg.

Rear Laterals - standing.

2x20x20kg.

Rear Laterals - sitting.

2x15x20kg.

Side Laterals - standing.

3x20x15kg.

Side Laterals - sitting.

3x15x15kg.

Bugger me, that was tough. Light weights in theory but very hard in practice. This is why I shy away from that bodybuilding type training lol.

First set of Flyes I got a horrendous cramp in my left pec. When I eventually climbed down from the ceiling I stretched fastidiously after every set thereafter. I've always thought my Flyes hit my chest more than all the pressing in the world and today hasn't changed my opinion one bit. Bombed through the delt work with minimal rest between sets. Huge pump. Huge pain. Huge oxygen debt. Great results...I hope Gulped a shed load of aminos and various powders during the workout. Here's hoping recovery is swift.

Nice little session in the circumstances. Very pleased.


----------



## Ash1981

Vids of squat...

OrNoSquat


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Vids of squat...
> 
> OrNoSquat


I always post a video of my max attempt squats.


----------



## simonthepieman

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders....sort of...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x20x20kg. 2x15x30kg. 1x12x40kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x15x45kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals - standing.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals - sitting.
> 
> 2x15x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals - standing.
> 
> 3x20x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals - sitting.
> 
> 3x15x15kg.
> 
> Bugger me, that was tough. Light weights in theory but very hard in practice. This is why I shy away from that bodybuilding type training lol.
> 
> First set of Flyes I got a horrendous cramp in my left pec. When I eventually climbed down from the ceiling I stretched fastidiously after every set thereafter. I've always thought my Flyes hit my chest more than all the pressing in the world and today hasn't changed my opinion one bit. Bombed through the delt work with minimal rest between sets. Huge pump. Huge pain. Huge oxygen debt. Great results...I hope Gulped a shed load of aminos and various powders during the workout. Here's hoping recovery is swift.
> 
> Nice little session in the circumstances. Very pleased.


Gay


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> Gay


Huge shoulders are gay?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Chest and Shoulders....sort of...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x20x20kg. 2x15x30kg. 1x12x40kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x15x45kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals - standing.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals - sitting.
> 
> 2x15x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals - standing.
> 
> 3x20x15kg.
> 
> Side Laterals - sitting.
> 
> 3x15x15kg.
> 
> Bugger me, that was tough. Light weights in theory but very hard in practice. This is why I shy away from that bodybuilding type training lol.
> 
> First set of Flyes I got a horrendous cramp in my left pec. When I eventually climbed down from the ceiling I stretched fastidiously after every set thereafter. I've always thought my Flyes hit my chest more than all the pressing in the world and today hasn't changed my opinion one bit. Bombed through the delt work with minimal rest between sets. Huge pump. Huge pain. Huge oxygen debt. Great results...I hope Gulped a shed load of aminos and various powders during the workout. Here's hoping recovery is swift.
> 
> Nice little session in the circumstances. Very pleased.


Nice going pal,not gonna preach about warming up/stretching etc ...what is it they say cant teach and old dog new tricks lol

Where you at at present are you on a cruise at the mo ?



simonthepieman said:


> Gay


Very bizarre random comment there :confused1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going pal,not gonna preach about warming up/stretching etc ...what is it they say cant teach and old dog new tricks lol
> 
> Where you at at present are you on a cruise at the mo ?
> 
> Very bizarre random comment there :confused1:


On a test only run for a few weeks up until Christmas. Will be having a bit of a break after that for a while, getting bloods done and other stuff related to my treatments. Then the plan is to push on with the squatting, decide whether to try a powerlifting meet, and, if so, get something done with this dodgy forearm


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> On a test only run for a few weeks up until Christmas. Will be having a bit of a break after that for a while, getting bloods done and other stuff related to my treatments. Then the plan is to push on with the squatting, decide whether to try a powerlifting meet, and, if so, get something done with this dodgy forearm


Hope it all goes well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope it all goes well mate :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob. I get my bloods done every 6 months these days which is a big improvement on getting them done very week which I was at one time. Things are looking positive but I have a 12 monthly check to make sure the meds are doing their stuff and that I still don't need an op. Things have gone very well up to now and I don't see any reason for that to have changed since the last checks. All my notes have been transferred to a local specialist now so I don't even have to travel for appointments any more either

If I can get my squat back to something decent I will give a comp a last hurrah I think To do a full powerlifting meet I will have to get my forearm sorted so I can grip the bar again, and I'll have to go back to benching for a bit. I don't like benching but I guess I can live with it for 6 months or so lol...

I'll need somebody to slap me in the face pre lifts. I'm sure there will be no shortage of volunteers:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob. I get my bloods done every 6 months these days which is a big improvement on getting them done very week which I was at one time. Things are looking positive but I have a 12 monthly check to make sure the meds are doing their stuff and that I still don't need an op. Things have gone very well up to now and I don't see any reason for that to have changed since the last checks. All my notes have been transferred to a local specialist now so I don't even have to travel for appointments any more either
> 
> If I can get my squat back to something decent I will give a comp a last hurrah I think To do a full powerlifting meet I will have to get my forearm sorted so I can grip the bar again, and I'll have to go back to benching for a bit. I don't like benching but I guess I can live with it for 6 months or so lol...
> 
> *I'll need somebody to slap me in the face pre lifts.* I'm sure there will be no shortage of volunteers:lol:


New my old socks would come in usefull once again :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> New my old socks would come in usefull once again :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Bloody hellmg: I'll break national records to stay clear of those damned socks:surrender:


----------



## Mingster

Popped into the gym on way home from work to have a quick word with someone and managed to fit in...

Calf Raises.

5x20x full stack with a triple drop 60 rep set to finish

Busy day at work but quite enjoyable and some good banter. Several people have commented on my unusually jovial mood - cheeky [email protected] Not sure why I've been cheerful but not a bad thing. I hope they made the most of it lol.

Picking my car up from the garage later, and I think we'll treat ourselves to a takeaway of some type on the way home


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob. I get my bloods done every 6 months these days which is a big improvement on getting them done very week which I was at one time. Things are looking positive but I have a 12 monthly check to make sure the meds are doing their stuff and that I still don't need an op. Things have gone very well up to now and I don't see any reason for that to have changed since the last checks. All my notes have been transferred to a local specialist now so I don't even have to travel for appointments any more either
> 
> If I can get my squat back to something decent I will give a comp a last hurrah I think To do a full powerlifting meet I will have to get my forearm sorted so I can grip the bar again, and I'll have to go back to benching for a bit. I don't like benching but I guess I can live with it for 6 months or so lol...
> 
> I'll need somebody to slap me in the face pre lifts. I'm sure there will be no shortage of volunteers:lol:


Classic one liner there Ming


----------



## Mingster

Just to balance out the pizza and chocolate consumption I've had my normal am food this morning...

75g protein shake with aminos and 4 scoops of ice cream, a banana, 4 weetabix, 6 eggs, 2 slices of wholemeal, pint of milk, 300g chilli mince with 125g basmati rice and 3 pints of water. As the day goes on I sometimes add what some might deem a 'cheat' meal but what I qualify as 'food'. I may have pizza or another takeaway once or twice a week, but only after my normal food and when I still feel hungry.I always get a high proportion of protein in no matter what and then if I get 100cals from a Curly Wurly or a few extra potato's - who really cares? 100cals amidst 5000 isn't going to make any difference whatsoever. Same goes for a 150g bag of crisps here and there. You have to be realistic...

Anyway, a bit of digestion time and then a quick pre workout snack followed by squats today

Just to get in the mood here's a catchy little tune that never fails to get me tapping a foot lol. And apart from being gorgeous Christina has the best female vocal in rock without a doubt..


----------



## Mingster

Legs today...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

1x20x160kg. 2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x5x195kg.

Squats.

1x210kg. 1x220kg.

Lunges.

1x20 strides with 40kg added.

Did some Calf work yesterday so job was a good'un

Very pleased to have squatted 5 plates for the first time since...2003/2004. My memory gets a little hazy looking back to the 'Dark Years' lol. It's been a bloody long time anyhow. Target today was 195kgx5, and that was achieved without any bother. Didn't fancy any heavy partials today so did a couple of one rep lifts. These weren't planned until next weekend so the missus was at work and couldn't video me. Rest assured that we are both off next weekend and I have booked her in on filming duties. I will do at least the same next week, all being well. Maybe a little more

Quite pleased with myself I must say:cool: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Just to balance out the pizza and chocolate consumption I've had my normal am food this morning...
> 
> 75g protein shake with aminos and 4 scoops of ice cream, a banana, 4 weetabix, 6 eggs, 2 slices of wholemeal, pint of milk, 300g chilli mince with 125g basmati rice and 3 pints of water. As the day goes on I sometimes add what some might deem a 'cheat' meal but what I qualify as 'food'. I may have pizza or another takeaway once or twice a week, but only after my normal food and when I still feel hungry.I always get a high proportion of protein in no matter what and then if I get 100cals from a Curly Wurly or a few extra potato's - who really cares? 100cals amidst 5000 isn't going to make any difference whatsoever. Same goes for a 150g bag of crisps here and there. You have to be realistic...
> 
> Anyway, a bit of digestion time and then a quick pre workout snack followed by squats today
> 
> Just to get in the mood here's a catchy little tune that never fails to get me tapping a foot lol. And apart from being gorgeous Christina has the best female vocal in rock without a doubt..


Best bit of nutritional advice I've read in a long while  reps coming your way


----------



## simonthepieman

I'm a true IIFYM convert. If I was eating 5k calories. I'd have 2 pizzas just to kick the day off.

Sadly with sub 3k maintenance it's eggs and toast for pbrekkie instead


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> I'm a true IIFYM convert. If I was eating 5k calories. I'd have 2 pizzas just to kick the day off.
> 
> Sadly with sub 3k maintenance it's eggs and toast for pbrekkie instead


I'm not a total fan of IIFYM. As I say I'll have any so called 'cheat food' on top of my normal diet, and when I feel hungry, not just to satisfy a craving for rubbish. Also 100cals here and there from chocolate or crisps will make absolutely no difference to my physique compared to 100cals from rice or potato's. I have a very fast metabolism and struggle to put on weight. I also believe that the tern 'cheat meal' has far too wide a catchment area these days. A honey sandwich or a plate of steak and chips isn't a cheat meal to my mind


----------



## Ash1981

What does IIFYM mean?

If Its Food You Munch ?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> What does IIFYM mean?
> 
> If Its Food You Munch ?


If it did I would follow that system mate lol. I'm a great believer in that your body tells you when it needs something. If you can't burn off a pizza or two from training and daily activity then there's something wrong and you need to get out more I'm 51 and it works for me ffs. All the youngsters on here should be racing snakes


----------



## simonthepieman

I am not a big fan of processed food so typically eat quite well. However chips are my weakness.

Saying that I had my most successful cut and hit a deadlift PB eating steak and chops for lunch everyday


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> I am not a big fan of processed food so typically eat quite well. However chips are my weakness.
> 
> Saying that I had my most successful cut and hit a deadlift PB eating steak and chops for lunch everyday


Chips aren't processed. Anyway, why are people going on about diet when I've posted my best squat in years today? :cursing: I think I'll throw a tantrum:laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman

Well done on your squat. Well love you and your shiny balls. All hail the king


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> Well done on your squat. Well love you and your shiny balls. All Gail the king


You sound a tad bitter? Sorry to here that...


----------



## simonthepieman

I can squat 210. I just don't want to


----------



## Mingster

simonthepieman said:


> I can squat 210. I just don't eat to


Good man:thumbup1:

It's got nothing to do with the weight, just the fact that it's a pb following injuries that prevented me from squatting for many years.

You're still a young man and I hope you improve still further. All my best lifts and comp wins were achieved at around your age


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Chips aren't processed. Anyway, why are people going on about diet when I've posted my best squat in years today? :cursing: I think I'll throw a tantrum:laugh:


Mingster...

Congratulations on your best squat in years


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Mingster...
> 
> Congratulations on your best squat in years


It's no biggie:innocent: I'll beat it next week

:lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> It's no biggie:innocent: I'll beat it next week
> 
> :lol:


 Post tantrum???


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> Post tantrum???


No, the tantrum will drive him on !


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Post tantrum???


Emotions play a huge factor in lifting lol. Anger gets more pb's than joy. Never see many people smiling when they lift... :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981

You clearly havent stepped through the doors of my gym

The clientele resemble a OAP's day out at times in the mornings:rolleyes:

Actually, come to think of it, have you been to my gym?  :lol::laugh:

Jokes big fella:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

ash1981 said:


> You clearly havent stepped through the doors of my gym
> 
> The clientele resemble a OAP's day out at times in the mornings:rolleyes:
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, have you been to my gym?  :lol::laugh:
> 
> Jokes big fella:thumb:


Oooh you do like living dangerously don't you!


----------



## Ash1981

Greshie said:


> Oooh you do like living dangerously don't you!


I must admit im not looking forward to the aftermath


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Oooh you do like living dangerously don't you!


And I was brought up to respect my elders:no: 

Alas, age comes to us all lol. But there's a difference between understanding that and giving up because of it


----------



## Ash1981

To be fair Ming you are a beast for your age, and full of knowledge, i just would like to get near your development at any age

*As i carefully step back from the raging mutant* lol:lol:

Anyway have a good evening Ming and Gresh


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> To be fair Ming you are a beast for your age, and full of knowledge, i just would like to get near your development at any age
> 
> *As i carefully step back from the raging mutant* lol:lol:
> 
> Anyway have a good evening Ming and Gresh


No point raging on the internet.

And I know it's just banter. Banter makes the world go round and is good for us all I couldn't get through a week at work without the banter...

Bollox is something else...


----------



## Galaxy

Fair play on the squat mate, I admire you determination and conmittment, fcuk knows it would be alot easier to give up with the injuries you have 

Reps :thumb:

Edit: owe you reps :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Brought the Leg training forward a day yesterday to accommodate a lazy day of chilling and good company with the missus today

We'll be having a late breakfast soon followed by a trip to a car boot sale as the missus loves her bargains. Then, later on, we'll go to the pub for our Sunday Lunch, stuff ourselves with good food, then laze around the house chilling and making the most of our time off before a return to work tomorrow.

This is what Sundays are for


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Brought the Leg training forward a day yesterday to accommodate a lazy day of chilling and good company with the missus today
> 
> We'll be having a late breakfast soon followed by a trip to a car boot sale as the missus loves her bargains. Then, later on, we'll go to the pub for our Sunday Lunch, stuff ourselves with good food, then laze around the house chilling and making the most of our time off before a return to work tomorrow.
> 
> This is what Sundays are for


Belting Sunday pal, have a good un


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Brought the Leg training forward a day yesterday to accommodate a lazy day of chilling and good company with the missus today
> 
> We'll be having a late breakfast soon followed by a trip to a car boot sale as the missus loves her bargains. Then, later on, we'll go to the pub for our Sunday Lunch, stuff ourselves with good food, then laze around the house chilling and making the most of our time off before a return to work tomorrow.
> 
> This is what Sundays are for


Sounds like a perfect day ming.. have a good one bro.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. It's easy to get caught up with the lifting. I must admit I spend far too much time revolving my life around it and it is good of the missus to put up with me at times. She does a hell of a lot of cooking for me and generally looking after me which enables me to concentrate on the gym, so taking her out once and a while and saving her from cooking is the least I can do tbh.

Might need to buy some flowers next week lol...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Brought the Leg training forward a day yesterday to accommodate a lazy day of chilling and good company with the missus today
> 
> We'll be having a late breakfast soon followed by a trip to a car boot sale as the missus loves her bargains. Then, later on, we'll go to the pub for our Sunday Lunch, stuff ourselves with good food, then laze around the house chilling and making the most of our time off before a return to work tomorrow.
> 
> This is what Sundays are for


Sounds a perfect way to spend Sunday ... though a car boot might be a bit chilly and sodden at this time of year!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Sounds a perfect way to spend Sunday ... though a car boot might be a bit chilly and sodden at this time of year!


Yes. The weather is lousy today round these parts so we sacked off the boot sale and went back to bed for an hour after breakfast Just necking a mega shake now then nothing until lunch at 3 pm. The car boot was indoors but the weather does put you off venturing outside tbh. Used to go to loads of boot sales but rarely attend these days. Must make an effort to do so again come springtime...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes. The weather is lousy today round these parts so we sacked off the boot sale and went back to bed for an hour after breakfast Just necking a mega shake now then nothing until lunch at 3 pm. The car boot was indoors but the weather does put you off venturing outside tbh. Used to go to loads of boot sales but rarely attend these days. Must make an effort to do so again come springtime...


Ah yes ... carboots and sunny Sunday mornings go together very well... carboots and wintry weather do not!

Enjoy your Sunday lunch :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. It's easy to get caught up with the lifting. I must admit I spend far too much time revolving my life around it and it is good of the missus to put up with me at times. She does a hell of a lot of cooking for me and generally looking after me which enables me to concentrate on the gym, so taking her out once and a while and saving her from cooking is the least I can do tbh.
> 
> Might need to buy some flowers next week lol...


I do think a steady flow of flowers keep the ladys heart smiling

And also it can unlock the doghouse at times too:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Dinner was delicious

Right. Time for a big change in training over the coming weeks. This is being forced on me due to my elbow problems. I've tried training around the issue but it's not working so another approach is required...

I'll be doing a couple of workouts this week culminating in a big effort squat day next Sunday. Then I'm on another week of night shift so will be taking a complete break from training with weights for that week. Might do some cardio/core work but that's all. Following the nights I will be returning to training but avoiding any exercises which involve straining my elbows and which don't further my powerlifting ambitions lol.

One session will definitely be legs. I will attempt to deadlift on another session, starting very light and using straps from the off because of my forearm injury, adding a couple of support exercises. I'm not sure of my third session as I won't be able to do any chest work for a good while. I may try a light legs and shoulder day but I'll need to give this a bit more thought over the next week or so. So it will be very basic training. Legs. Back. And something else. Focusing on strength only. Sod aesthetics


----------



## Mingster

A light weight, tickover style workout tonight, designed to keep my upper body active whilst avoiding any aggravation being caused to my elbow tendons...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5 sets of 15/15/12/10/10 maxing out with 80kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x47.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x12x17.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x12x17.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

1x30x20kg.

An enjoyable little workout, no more than 30/45 seconds between sets, and over in the blink of an eye Careful to focus on the muscles targeted and no attempt to shift any great weight to avoid slowing elbow recovery. First impression is that it seems to have succeeded. For the first time in what seems an age I have no elbow pain following an upper body workout

Well, no more than I normally have walking about anyway lol.


----------



## Rob68

Nice mate,good to see you not got elbow pain .... you`ll probably stub your toe on the table leg later or something ... best keep your slippers on ... :whistling: .... :thumb: ... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice mate,good to see you not got elbow pain .... you`ll probably stub your toe on the table leg later or something ... best keep your slippers on ... :whistling: .... :thumb: ... :lol:


SLIPP...!!!!!!! :cursing: You know the score regarding those foul abominations...  Anyway, the table knows better than to get in my way:laugh:

I'm going to have to change my training for a while to allow my elbows to recover. I've just been blasting on regardless and putting up with the pain, but the time has come to try and train smart for a while. My upper body can stand some tickover time tbh, and as long as I can still pound my legs I can live with that

I'm working on a list of exercises I can do which minimize elbow strain and will be doing a mixture of these over coming weeks. Have another 3 weeks or so on cycle then will be cruising on trt doses for a while before, hopefully, ramping things up again in the New Year.


----------



## Rob68

:lol: Sorry pal couldnt resist 

Sounds like a plan mate and anything that will ease the elbow stuff ready for new year ramp-up has to be a good plan :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental

Brilliant squatting ming


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> Brilliant squatting ming


Cheers mate

That @ewen fella is pushing me on.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha , having an old back problem so I might be out but not down .


----------



## Wardy211436114751

ewen said:


> Haha , having an old back problem so I might be out but not down .


looks like you've sacked off the squats and replaced with curls and flys judging by new avi :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981

Wardy21 said:


> looks like you've sacked off the squats and replaced with curls and flys judging by new avi :whistling:


How can you tell??

Ewen changes his avi daily:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Hows the elbows @Mingster ?


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Hows the elbows @Mingster ?


Not bad mate. It still hurts, especially if I catch it on something or straighten my arm right out suddenly, but nothing to get excited about lol. Simple fact is I've had this a few times before and nothing less than 3 months rest has cured it on the past. I'll try to keep training around it but it's safe to say I'll not be doing any pressing or heavy upper body work any time soon. I'm hoping to get away with some straight arm stuff such as deads and shrugs, but we'll find out soon enough after I have next week off


----------



## Mingster

Was going to do another tick over session today but, having been out with the youngest lad for a couple of hours, decided against it. Will fit in a session tomorrow and then squat again on Sunday, before having a total break whilst on night shift.

Have been absolutely starving these last few days and have eaten accordingly. Think I was setting myself up for a winters hibernation lol.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Was going to do another tick over session today but, having been out with the youngest lad for a couple of hours, decided against it. Will fit in a session tomorrow and then squat again on Sunday, before having a total break whilst on night shift.
> 
> Have been absolutely starving these last few days and have eaten accordingly. Think I was setting myself up for a winters hibernation lol.


Hmm I don't quite see you as a little furry creature curling up in a warm secluded place to sleep out the winter months !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hmm I don't quite see you as a little furry creature curling up in a warm secluded place to sleep out the winter months !


LOL. Maybe not. Though I'm not a big fan of the winter. Don't mind the cold so much but hate the short days. Can never seem to get anything done till the lighter nights return...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> LOL. Maybe not. Though I'm not a big fan of the winter. Don't mind the cold so much but hate the short days. Can never seem to get anything done till the lighter nights return...


Know what you mean .... only a few hours of decent light if lucky, doesn't leave much time to get stuff done!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Know what you mean .... only a few hours of decent light if lucky, doesn't leave much time to get stuff done!


I seem to go to bed earlier every night:no: Still, a comfy bed is one of life's true pleasures


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I seem to go to bed earlier every night:no: Still, a comfy bed is one of life's true pleasures


Aw mate i hate ya :ban: ... :lol: [email protected] uncomfy single bed at the mo,i dream of my old bed :stuart: .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Not bad mate. It still hurts, especially if I catch it on something or straighten my arm right out suddenly, but nothing to get excited about lol. Simple fact is I've had this a few times before and nothing less than 3 months rest has cured it on the past. I'll try to keep training around it but it's safe to say I'll not be doing any pressing or heavy upper body work any time soon. I'm hoping to get away with some straight arm stuff such as deads and shrugs, but we'll find out soon enough after I have next week off


good luck with that matey .......the Viking cure to bad elbows is to slay a dragon and drink its blood.....well that or a couple of weeks rest lol , keep it up mate


----------



## Mingster

Second Odds n' Sods workout of the week today...

Warm Up.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5 sets of 15/15/12/10/10 maxing out with 80kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x47.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x12x17.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x12x17.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

1x30x20kg.

Basically the same workout as earlier in the week, although done in an even shorter time period today with less rest between sets than previously. This was down to the sub zero temperatures in the home gym today. It was bloody bitter!! I will have to re-evaluate the wisdom of failing to switch on the heater pre-workout lol.

Another enjoyable session. Was sweating like a horse well before the end despite the cold, and the ice forming on the guttering. Felt a little stronger today and, apart from a small twinge on the last set of pulldowns, my elbow stood up to the test well again. Rest tomorrow, then a Leg session on Sunday


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Second Odds n' Sods workout of the week today...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 5 sets of 15/15/12/10/10 maxing out with 80kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3x10x100kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 2x15x47.5kg.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x12x17.5kg.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x12x17.5kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 1x30x20kg.
> 
> Basically the same workout as earlier in the week, although done in an even shorter time period today with less rest between sets than previously. This was down to the sub zero temperatures in the home gym today. It was bloody bitter!! I will have to re-evaluate the wisdom of failing to switch on the heater pre-workout lol.
> 
> Another enjoyable session. Was sweating like a horse well before the end despite the cold, and the ice forming on the guttering. Felt a little stronger today and, apart from a small twinge on the last set of pulldowns, my elbow stood up to the test well again. Rest tomorrow, then a Leg session on Sunday


it's been freezing where i train too but im actually enjoying the free cooling between sets and have done at least 2 of my sesions this week with my hood stil up lol .....

plus all the seasonal summer training dudes dissapear leaving people like me to train in peace without waiting for stuff ,

I like it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Been visiting my parents today. They must live in the coldest place in Britain. It was bloody freezing. Was out and about doing various things and getting cold, then into Asda for a massive shop where I was sweating like a horse, then back out into the cold again. Result is I feel like a bag of spanners atm, chilled to the bone and aching everywhere. Took a few tablets and might even break into the Southern Comfort in a bit. Big squat day tomorrow but, atm, I doubt I could squat my bait box lol...

Ah well. Chinese takeaway ordered. Southern Comfort to come. Lets see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## Greshie

I always find a good hot bath works when I've been chilled to the bone !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I always find a good hot bath works when I've been chilled to the bone !


Feeling a bit sorry for myself if truth be known Gresh lol. Not looking forward to night shift next week, a few issues have arisen I could do without, and a general feeling of crappyness with winter seeming to be set. I'll give myself a slap tomorrow and crack on:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit sorry for myself if truth be known Gresh lol. Not looking forward to night shift next week, a few issues have arisen I could do without, and a general feeling of crappyness with winter seeming to be set. I'll give myself a slap tomorrow and crack on:thumbup1:


Feeling exactly the same m8, something in the air.

Big gym session tomorrow sort my head right out!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit sorry for myself if truth be known Gresh lol. Not looking forward to night shift next week, a few issues have arisen I could do without, and a general feeling of crappyness with winter seeming to be set. I'll give myself a slap tomorrow and crack on:thumbup1:


Ah it's that time of year ... short days, cold weather ... night shifts .... SAD


----------



## Mingster

Feeling much better after that feed

Chicken Chow Mein, chips, prawn toast and prawn crackers washed down with a couple of pints of my favourite Asda diet lemonade lol. Afters are white chocolate cookies and a Southern Comfort. Ah, this is the life

I do suffer from SAD, Gresh. The missus bought me a lamp last year. Really must get it set up next to the computer...


----------



## Dazza

Hey ming check this out


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Reminds me of a party I went to in Leeds many, many years ago:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Weighed in at 17 stone 7lbs today with one week remaining of my 6 week cut. I usually only lose or gain a few pounds on my mini cuts/bulks but the gradual trend is upwards. Last cut I went from 17 9 to 17 3. Last bulk I reached 17 10 and at the end of this cut will probably be around 17 5 or 6. Bodyfat looks pretty much the same throughout.

I might add a few extra pounds in the next bulk with Christmas lol. I've also bought a few tins of the secret weapon today for the first time in 15 years...Condensed milk


----------



## Greshie

Good grief I haven't had condensed milk for years .... didn't know it was still made !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good grief I haven't had condensed milk for years .... didn't know it was still made !


£1 a tin in ASDA today. I used to add it to all my shakes way back when to get those extra calories in. Will be using this tried and tested formula on my next bulk


----------



## Greshie

The Course said:


> Saw some in my local supermarket a few weeks back. My dad used to put it on porridge. Mind you, you jocks just have it with salt don't you?


Dark brown sugar for me .....


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> £1 a tin in ASDA today. I used to add it to all my shakes way back when to get those extra calories in. Will be using this tried and tested formula on my next bulk


Now there's a thought! I'm sure there are some recipes that use condensed milk ... cheescakes and things ...


----------



## Mingster

The Course said:


> Saw some in my local supermarket a few weeks back. My dad used to put it on porridge. Mind you, you jocks just have it with salt don't you?


  Don't eat porridge often mate. I have an oat intolerance. Weetabix for me. I'll be putting a dollop of condensed milk into a couple of shakes a day, along with the ice cream, honey and bananas


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit more myself today. Slept in until 10 am. Unheard of, but there you go. Think I've the beginnings of a cold but I've had my flu jab so hopefully it won't progress. Knees aching, back a bit sore, but will be going for the leg workout in an hour or so. Will make sure my knees are well warmed up first. I'm going to put the heater on in the gym too lol, as it's still very cold hereabouts today.

Eggs, Weetabix, wholemeal bread, ice cream, banana, honey, shake and a pint of milk down the hatch...Almost ready to go


----------



## Mingster

Leg session in the home gym this afternoon. Heater switched on in advance this time

Warm Up.

Core work followed by 80 bodyweight squats.

Leg Press.

1x20x160kg. 2x20x200kg.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x170kg. 1x2x190kg.

Knee wraps added...

1x1x210kg. 1x1x220kg. 1x1x230kg. 

Calf Raises.

100 reps x200kg over 4 sets.

Perfect workout really All targets hit on the button. Pleased as I'll be having a weeks break from now during my week of night shifts and it's nice to go into a break on a positive. I'll then have 2/3 sessions up until Christmas before I try another max attempt on the weekend before New Year.

Should have video's of the 220kg and 230kg lifts up later when I can shift my missus from my computer where she is listing her ebay stuff...


----------



## Mingster

Not the best quality as it was getting dark and my camera is crap...


----------



## Greshie

Made me smile hearing your misses shout encouragement on the 230kg squat !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Made me smile hearing your misses shout encouragement on the 230kg squat !


Yes, she's getting into the habit of doing this on the last few vids It's good that she supports me so mustn't complain. She's also done a load of cooking today to keep me fed for the next few days:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Well done there mate, cracking stuff

The 220kg looked effortless tbf


----------



## MRSTRONG

Awesome ming well done .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Awesome ming well done .


Cheers folks

@ewen...With luck I might have a little increase at most left in me by years end


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers folks
> 
> @ewen...With luck I might have a little increase at most left in me by years end


Hope so mate and tbh I think you got more in you than you think , box squats are tough I think if you switched to power squats you'll do 260 .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Hope so mate and tbh I think you got more in you than you think , box squats are tough I think if you switched to power squats you'll do 260 .


Yeah, I should get more, but I'm still a little nervous that my form will go and I'll lean forward and do my back again.

I might give a touch and go approach a go...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yeah, I should get more, but I'm still a little nervous that my form will go and I'll lean forward and do my back again.
> 
> I might give a touch and go approach a go...


It's encouraging to know it's not just us youngsters (I mean young as in weight lifting years :lol: ) who can trip up on form!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> It's encouraging to know it's not just us youngsters (I mean young as in weight lifting years :lol: ) who can trip up on form!


When your pushing at the limits of your capability, whatever those may be, it only takes a tiny miscalculation and the lift goes to rat **** lol. Once the weight starts going the wrong way it's best to let it go. Otherwise an injury is almost guaranteed. Unfortunately our first reaction is usually to try and correct the fault...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> When your pushing at the limits of your capability, whatever those may be, it only takes a tiny miscalculation and the lift goes to rat **** lol. Once the weight starts going the wrong way it's best to let it go. Otherwise an injury is almost guaranteed. Unfortunately our first reaction is usually to try and correct the fault...


Spot on there , a Spartan gives his all even the natty scummy spartans lol

Fear of back injury is holding me back , new year I'll start a new journal with focus on assistance and core then doing my compounds last I'm interested in seeing how its going to work but I'll keep work sets around 90-95% for low set doubles .


----------



## Mingster

I'll be doing my last shot of test the weekend before Christmas, but I will be adding some dbol for the last 10 days leading up to my next 1 rep max attempt


----------



## MRSTRONG

Now that sounds more merciless .


----------



## Enjoy1

just saw the vids ... Well done Ming...always great to see someone put full effort in and watch all the hard work pay off.

Great stuff ya wee monkey xx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yeah ming ya wee monkey


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Yeah ming ya wee monkey


LOL. I guess I must be a little on the cute side:wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL. I guess I must be a little on the cute side:wub:


I'm not sure I'm "alpha" enough to like your post Haha


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> I'm not sure I'm "alpha" enough to like your post Haha


 :lol:

I'm secure enough lol. Now where's my man bag?


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> Yeah ming ya wee monkey


Gorilla more like !


----------



## Enjoy1

Aw... Stop it.. He's cute as a button.. And MY wee monkey  xx


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw... Stop it.. He's cute as a button.. And MY wee monkey  xx


Gorillas can be cute ... sort of ....


----------



## Mingster

Ahem...

I am still here you know...


----------



## Enjoy1

xx


----------



## Mingster

Right then. Week of nights starting tonight and a week of rest days from training also...First time in a while that I've planned a week off when I'm not suffering from an injury. Well apart from the usual injuries anyway

Might do a bit cardio this week and some core work but am planning to stay clear of the weights unless withdrawal sets in hard lol. This is my secret weapon in the squat challenge - together with the dbol blast - and hopefully the extra rest will give me the energy and mental strength to squeeze out another 10kg on my squat by the end of the year. Will be interesting to see what bloat, if any, occurs with the dbol and coinciding with Christmas and the excesses in diet that traditionally occur:w00t: Funnily enough I'm not expecting to get a moon face or a 10lb weight gain like so many seem to manage...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. I guess I must be a little on the cute side:wub:


Yeah guess again :lol:

Can i request the ski mask makes a come back in your next video ? :whistling: .... :lol: ... only joking pal ...

Great leg session and videos to :thumbup1:

Would say enjoy your week off training but thats not the right thing to say to you as come weds you will be itching to get a session in i bet lol

Good stuff pal :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rob68 said:


> Yeah guess again :lol:
> 
> *Can i request the ski mask makes a come back in your next video ?* :whistling: .... :lol: ... only joking pal ...
> 
> Great leg session and videos to :thumbup1:
> 
> Would say enjoy your week off training but thats not the right thing to say to you as come weds you will be itching to get a session in i bet lol
> 
> Good stuff pal :thumbup1:


haha i was busting to say something but enjoy put a spanner in it with the cute wee monkey thing :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Yeah guess again :lol:
> 
> Can i request the ski mask makes a come back in your next video ? :whistling: .... :lol: ... only joking pal ...
> 
> Great leg session and videos to :thumbup1:
> 
> Would say enjoy your week off training but thats not the right thing to say to you as come weds you will be itching to get a session in i bet lol
> 
> Good stuff pal :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob Cheeky bugger:laugh:

I'm quite looking forward to the break tbh. I'm never at my best training whilst on nights anyway so it makes perfect sense really. If I get any withdrawal I'll try to get a bit core work and cardio in to lessen the pangs lol. What I do want to do is to get some stretching in this week. I really am inflexible. Having said that, I always intent to incorporate some stretching but never do...


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha i was busting to say something but enjoy put a spanner in it with the cute wee monkey thing :lol:


You know you've hit rock bottom when Ewen starts giving you digs on appearance:no:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> You know you've hit rock bottom when Ewen starts giving you digs on appearance:no:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


someone asked me if i was related to chuck norris on sat night bare in mind i was taking a slash at the time im not sure if he got me mixed up with some porn star  or the karate dude :lol:


----------



## Rob68

ewen said:


> haha i was busting to say something but enjoy put a spanner in it with the cute wee monkey thing :lol:


Sh1thouse :whistling: .... 



Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob Cheeky bugger:laugh:
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to the break tbh. I'm never at my best training whilst on nights anyway so it makes perfect sense really. If I get any withdrawal I'll try to get a bit core work and cardio in to lessen the pangs lol. What I do want to do is to get some stretching in this week. I really am inflexible. Having said that, I always intent to incorporate some stretching but never do...


Time to heed your own advice :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Nothing much to report. 4 nights down and 3 to go. Spending most of my days in bed tbh. No training whatsoever, but have been doing daily core work and physio. Eating well and appear to be leaning up again quite nicely. 6 week bulk starts next week to coincide with Christmas Haven't had a shave since Saturday and have grown an impressive beard already lol. It's funny insofar as I've had a full beard for most of my life but really don't suit one now. Keeping my chin warm though


----------



## Mingster

6 down, night shift wise, one to go.

Normally I would be getting cheerful about now but have come down with something this last couple of days. Seems to be some sort of infection ffs. The left side of my face/head has come up in a variety of lumps and bumps and my left eye is swollen and half closed:no: Started taking some of my emergency stash of anti biotics yesterday and will have to get in to see the doctor asap next week.

Bloody hell...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sounds nasty mate


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> 6 down, night shift wise, one to go.
> 
> Normally I would be getting cheerful about now but have come down with something this last couple of days. Seems to be some sort of infection ffs. The left side of my face/head has come up in a variety of lumps and bumps and my left eye is swollen and half closed:no: Started taking some of my emergency stash of anti biotics yesterday and will have to get in to see the doctor asap next week.
> 
> Bloody hell...


Yuch .... does not sound good !


----------



## Mingster

Will let you know more when I've seen a doc. Never had anything like it tbh...


----------



## loganator

sounds like a reaction to something mate ....hope your soon well fellow Viking


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> sounds like a reaction to something mate ....hope your soon well fellow Viking


Yes mate. It does indeed although I'm at a loss to work out what could have triggered it. I'm winding down on all supplement use atm, am tapering off from a test only cycle and can't see it being from the BCAA's. I'm beginning to resign myself to the fact that it may well be shingles stemming from our visit down south for the grandbairn's 1st birthday party. She has had chickenpox recently though we were assured that she was clear of it when we visited...


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. It does indeed although I'm at a loss to work out what could have triggered it. I'm winding down on all supplement use atm, am tapering off from a test only cycle and can't see it being from the BCAA's. I'm beginning to resign myself to the fact that it may well be shingles stemming from our visit down south for the grandbairn's 1st birthday party. She has had chickenpox recently though we were assured that she was clear of it when we visited...


that's bummer if it is shingles mate , heard it can be quite unpleasant .

hope you soon on the mend anyways mate


----------



## Greshie

Shingles is not good, quite painful, and can take a while to clear, did you have chickenpox as a kid?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Shingles is not good, quite painful, and can take a while to clear, did you have chickenpox as a kid?


I don't think I did Gresh. Am getting an emergency docs appointment within the next two hours so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Mingster

Shingles were confirmed yesterday evening:no:

Struggled through my last night shift last night and have just got back from the pharmacist with some Amitriptyline and some Anti-Virals for medication.These join the huge list of prescribed meds I'm already in receipt of lol. I put in a repeat order for all the rest while I was there including a sneaky tick in the box alongside my nebido shots. Here's hoping...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Shingles were confirmed yesterday evening:no:
> 
> Struggled through my last night shift last night and have just got back from the pharmacist with some Amitriptyline and some Anti-Virals for medication.These join the huge list of prescribed meds I'm already in receipt of lol. I put in a repeat order for all the rest while I was there including a sneaky tick in the box alongside my nebido shots. Here's hoping...


Hopefully they'll do the trick :thumb: and at least your night shifts are over


----------



## Guest

Kin ell big fella, no good!

What is the crack now, just dose up on whatever and wait for them to go?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Kin ell big fella, no good!
> 
> What is the crack now, just dose up on whatever and wait for them to go?


Aye mate. There's no cure as such. Just anti virals to attempt to limit the spread, and pain killers to ease the pain a bit. It is bloody painful. All they can do is monitor it over the next few days and make sure it doesn't affect my eye sight. I've got no appetite and have spent all but 2 hours today asleep in bed so will just take it a day at a time for now.

Might try a wee gym session later in the week


----------



## Guest

Sleep do you no harm mucka just take it nice and steady.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Aye mate. There's no cure as such. Just anti virals to attempt to limit the spread, and pain killers to ease the pain a bit. It is bloody painful. All they can do is monitor it over the next few days and make sure it doesn't affect my eye sight. I've got no appetite and have spent all but 2 hours today asleep in bed so will just take it a day at a time for now.
> 
> Might try a wee gym session later in the week


Taking it easy is all you can do, shingles will go away in it's own time, but hopefully you'll be able to get back into the gym quite quickly !


----------



## MRSTRONG

Get well soon ming , shingles is a right bastard .


----------



## Mingster

No worries. It'll not keep me down for long


----------



## Rob68

Sh1t pal just caught up on this ,hope you get over it sharpish and back on track soon as :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Another sh1te day so far, all but 1 hour spent in bed. I am sleeping for England, helped by all the medication I'm on and the fact that my left eye has closed completely now. I'm starting to look like the bloody elephant man ffs...No comments here mind:cursing: 

Computer is playing up yet again and will be smashed very shortly so if I disappear for a while don't automatically assume the worst lol. Food intake has been virtually non existent. I have absolutely no appetite and protein consumption must be hovering around zero. Will be interesting to see how much weight I lose...Bit like spending a week or two in the jungle...


----------



## Ash1981

Sh1t mate hope you recover quicky

Your probably better off resting and letting the meds do there thing though

I had a spread of spots and lumps cover my whole back a couple of years ago, had biopsies all manner of meds for it, the works. The hospital never got to the bottom of it, shingles wasn't ruled out however

In the end it went but it was very bizarre. The dermatologist said the only thing she had seen remotely like it was from a backpacker in Sri Lanka that had slept on the beach and got a parasite bury into his skin biting him from the inside out.

Chin up fella


----------



## Mingster

Well the swelling in my eye has reduced a little today and the spots are starting to scab over so positive news there. Unfortunately the pain is still pretty intense, and I'm told that it can remain long after the other symptoms have cleared so not looking forward to that.

I haven't bothered with jabbing this week and have now decided to end my cycle. I was due to come off in 2 weeks time anyway, so there is no point in waiting until then as I doubt I'll be doing much training any time soon. I'll just cruise on what's left of my trt dosage for the next 6/8 weeks, then get my bloods and other tests done, and start all over again in the New Year.


----------



## Rick89

hope you shoot back to full health asap big man

nothing worse then illness setting you back in this game


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> hope you shoot back to full health asap big man
> 
> nothing worse then illness setting you back in this game


Cheers Rick

It just seems like such a stupid thing to have caught. And I was on the verge of one more squat over 50 pb too:censored: Never mind. It just means starting my 'off' period a little earlier:rolleyes:


----------



## Fatstuff

Get well soon big guy!'


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear you are improving ... even if there is away to go yet !


----------



## loganator

A viking always gets back to his feet to continue battle .....speedy recovery mate , new year new quest !

All the best mate


----------



## Mingster

Phone line has been down for over a week - again! Broadband has been hitty missy and painfully slow - again!! Sky engineer booked for a home visit to sort problem today. I have sat here waiting all day only to get a text 5 minutes ago stating the appointment has been changed to Monday!!!

These people are taking the p1ss:cursing:

Whether they come non Monday or not I will be changing the entire package asap. Atrocious customer service from this company. I've lost track of the amount of pointless phone calls etc. When I ring on my mobile to report the land line down they offer to ring back - on my bloody land line:no: That's definitely it, I've had enough...


----------



## Guest

Whatever you do m8 dont go with BT if you change. Biggest bunch of inept, elbow licking cnuts to roam the planet m8, each and every one of them thicker than the next.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Whatever you do m8 dont go with BT if you change. Biggest bunch of inept, elbow licking cnuts to roam the planet m8, each and every one of them thicker than the next.


They are probably all the same mate. Broadband and phone line have been down at separate times for easily 2 months of the past year. Currently we have had no phone line for over a week and the broadband works a few hours on and off a day. It's working at the minute but I can't view pictures or videos ffs. It's driving me mad.


----------



## Greshie

This link might help

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/phones/cheap-broadband

Scroll down the page to the cheap broadband finder tool and enter your post code and it will tell you the providers for your area, the deals and also give customer feedback ratings. I'm with Primus and have had no issues, but then I'm in a town so comms infrastructure is probably more robust.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> They are probably all the same mate. Broadband and phone line have been down at separate times for easily 2 months of the past year. Currently we have had no phone line for over a week and the broadband works a few hours on and off a day. It's working at the minute but I can't view pictures or videos ffs. It's driving me mad.


Aye m8, they all pretty much just rent the line off BT anyway bar virgin, so you have to deal with your supplier, they then inturn deal with BT Wholesale who do actual line repairs.

If your phone line is bad it will more than likely be a break in your line somewhere, is using your phone very crackly? Thats usually the best indicator or it 'arching' (Break in the line)

They will do a line strength test and that should indicate any loss on the line. Just dont let them leave till you are 100% with it


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> This link might help
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/phones/cheap-broadband
> 
> Scroll down the page to the cheap broadband finder tool and enter your post code and it will tell you the providers for your area, the deals and also give customer feedback ratings. I'm with Primus and have had no issues, but then I'm in a town so comms infrastructure is probably more robust.


Cheers Gresh:thumbup1:

TBH I'd be happy paying more just to get a decent, reliable service. I'm sure there must be some sort of technical issue with our phone line. The engineer was supposed to check the outside line, then the line in the house to the phone socket if necessary. I've checked all the stuff from the phone socket and it's operating fine. The upload/download speeds are almost non existent and are steadily getting worse. If the missus cranks up her laptop the signal drops still further lol...

Edit: Yes, Dave it's definitely some sort of line problem. They keep blaming the local exchange but it's closer to home than that. Might get some sort of line upgrade or something...


----------



## loganator

hows you feelin now mate ?


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> hows you feelin now mate ?


Up and down mate. The spots are scabbing over and I've got some appetite back on one hand. On the other, my vision is very poor in my left eye, I'm still sleeping a lot, and it's still very painful. The missus went to stroke my head affectionately and I nearly hit the ceiling lol. Overall improvement though. I'll be back, never fear


----------



## Tassotti

What do they give you for shingles?


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> What do they give you for shingles?


Painkillers.

And some anti-viral medication.

There's nothing specific for it.


----------



## Tassotti

Hope you get better soon. That's crap for Christmas


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Hope you get better soon. That's crap for Christmas


Cheers mate. Getting there...


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear you are on the mend :thumb: though I expect it will take time.

Dave is right that most providers just rent the line from BT, which is an argument for going with BT because at least then you deal directly witrh them when there is a problem. Wehn I moved to Dumfries Virgin quoted me a two week lead time from moving in to supplying services, BT were able to do it on the day I moved .... funny that  !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good to hear you are on the mend :thumb: though I expect it will take time.
> 
> Dave is right that most providers just rent the line from BT, which is an argument for going with BT because at least then you deal directly witrh them when there is a problem. Wehn I moved to Dumfries Virgin quoted me a two week lead time from moving in to supplying services, BT were able to do it on the day I moved .... funny that  !


Cheers Gresh. Feeling pretty much the same today. Have to go back to work tomorrow as I can't afford any more sick as I had 5 weeks off earlier this year with my disc. Should be interesting...

Yes, I've had the 'BT will have to do the repairs' spiel. Sky charge £175 to get BT out to solve the problem. BT's standard charge for this is £130. However, if you switch to BT they say they will do the work for free...

I'd rather go to 02 but, taking into account that they would still need to get BT out to fix the line, it still leaves BT favourites despite the lousy customer service. It's all very annoying.


----------



## Ash1981

If you can get Virgin media in your area Ming then I can sort you out a deal if you like, matesrates bud


----------



## Rob68

Hope your on the road to wellness mate,that shingles sounds scary especially whats happened with your eyesight ... chin up big fella ,you`ll get there in the end pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Right then. A few developments this morning...

Went to work but have been sent home due to condition. Importantly this will not be reflected on my sick record I am back later in the week but this will give me another couple of days recovery. My vision is still very blurred in my left eye and I have a further appointment with my GP tomorrow to have this checked out.

The engineer has been to check the phone line. He just happened to be a very old friend of mine that I haven't seen in ages Line fully repaired, new line installed, and everything running tip top now. Happy days. Owe the lad big time for this favour

Nothing much planned for the rest of the day. Have already done a half hour physio session before work this morning. Will do another two sessions throughout the day. The missus has a few jobs that I will help with and, bar those, I will rest up and recover, try to eat a bit, and rest up some more...


----------



## Greshie

You know I had a feeling you'd be sent home, so that is good , just rest up and take things easy :thumb:

And good news about the telephone line , you are back in civilisation


----------



## MRSTRONG

all the best ming .


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys.

Jobs done, tuna sandwiches being consumed, and chilling about to begin


----------



## mikemull

Hope your better for Christmas mate!


----------



## Mingster

Eye much better today. I'd say up to 75% vision rather than 50%. Had a thorough examination by my GP who says that he thinks I'll be ok but has referred me to Sunderland Eye Infirmary just to be on the safe side. Fingers crossed I get a similar improvement over the next few days as I don't fancy sitting around hospitals over Christmas...

Feel much better generally today.Must try and get the diet back on track as I've been eating all sorts of rubbish, and very small amounts of it, over the past 10 days or so. Almost feel like a light set of legs today. Nearly but not quite. Perhaps in a day or so. Think I may as well take advantage of this enforced break from training to give my elbows a complete rest, so doubt that I'll be doing any upper body stuff until into the New Year.


----------



## MRSTRONG

good news though mate .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> good news though mate .


Yes mate Feel much better today. There's still quite a bit of pain in the old head but the doc reckons this will remain well after the other symptoms are long gone. But feel much better generally.

As I say I might do some light leg work soon. That 230 will be my max squat for this year now though. I was pretty confident of hitting the 240 mark if the shingles hadn't intervened, but I've got to be pleased with 230 seeing as I wasn't squatting at all until midway through the year. Another 70kg added next year is the target now

Hope you pull round soon mate. It'll be a New Year soon and a new assault on awesomeness for us all:rockon:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes mate Feel much better today. There's still quite a bit of pain in the old head but the doc reckons this will remain well after the other symptoms are long gone. But feel much better generally.
> 
> As I say I might do some light leg work soon. That 230 will be my max squat for this year now though. I was pretty confident of hitting the 240 mark if the shingles hadn't intervened, but I've got to be pleased with 230 seeing as I wasn't squatting at all until midway through the year. Another 70kg added next year is the target now
> 
> Hope you pull round soon mate. It'll be a New Year soon and a new assault on awesomeness for us all:rockon:


thats good to hear though a shame about the pain .

yeah your squatting has come on quickly in a short space its been good to watch , everything feels heavy so next year hope we both hit 300 plus .


----------



## Rob68

Great news on the eye getting better mate,what a relief that must be :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great news on the eye getting better mate,what a relief that must be :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob. Yes , it is a massive relief, but I'm not counting my chickens yet. Still a little way to go but looking much better than previously


----------



## Mingster

Back to work today but, otherwise, all is well. Feeling half decent now and eating has improved a little

All this time off training gives an analytical mind like mine far too much time to plan and plot the inns and outs of future training and diet plans lol.

I'll be off cycle now until mid February at least. My next training routine will probably start mid January, so any training before that point will be largely, if not exclusively, lower body based to allow greater recovery time for my elbows, shoulders and wrists. From mid January I'll be running a mini Smolov type routine, albeit 3 days a week. I'd love to do a full Smolov or Smolov Jr but I simply can't train 4 times a week, let alone squat 4 times a week. I'm ironing out the details of my version of the programme, but it will involve squatting 3 times a week with a small amount of upper body work added on each day - squat/chest, squat/back, squat/shoulders - along those lines.

The initial target will be to get my 1 rep squat max to 250kg. I'm also hoping to start bench pressing again during this routine, purely for powerlifting purposes, and that should be interesting as it's an exercise I haven't done for a long, long period of time. It's also an exercise that I've never been particularly good at so here's hoping lol.

I'm also going to be looking at upping my daily calorie intake. I know. I know. But I have been stuck at the same weight for an age, albeit losing fat and adding a bit of muscle, so it's time to up my game


----------



## Greshie

Good to see normal service resuming :thumb:

How is the blurry eye ?

Have heard of smolov but never looked at the details ... so google here I come !


----------



## MURPHYZ

U alright Ming, I've been on the missing list for a while but I think I'm back now.


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good to see normal service resuming :thumb:
> 
> How is the blurry eye ?
> 
> Have heard of smolov but never looked at the details ... so google here I come !





Breeny said:


> U alright Ming, I've been on the missing list for a while but I think I'm back now.


Eye is about the same as yesterday, no better, no worse tbh. I've managed my daily stuff without too much hardship so good news there. Generally I feel much better, the only problem being the pain from the shingles. With it being on my head the least bit thing triggers it, even frowning or other facial expressions lol. I am getting used to it now though, to a certain extent...

Hi Breeny. Hope you are ok


----------



## loganator

good to hear your feeling better although i would have milked a bit more time off work if i was you mate


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> good to hear your feeling better although i would have milked a bit more time off work if i was you mate


LOL. Can't afford any sick mate. Had 5 weeks off earlier this year with a slipped disc. Have to keep a low profile for a bit


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> LOL. Can't afford any sick mate. Had 5 weeks off earlier this year with a slipped disc. Have to keep a low profile for a bit


glad i don't work at your place mate , surprised your going back so soon with symptoms an all ......Obviously a tru Viking!


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> glad i don't work at your place mate , surprised your going back so soon with symptoms an all ......Obviously a tru Viking!


LOL. I went to work with 3 arrows sticking out my chest and an axe wedged in my helmet once:whistling:

You should've seen the other guys


----------



## Mingster

Tried a little 'ease-back-into-it' Leg session today...

Warm Up.

Leg Press.

2x20x200kg.

Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x6x170kg. 2x4x190kg.

Calf Raises...

...and done.

Not too bad considering. Stamina pretty poor, but some basic strength remaining. Will potter on like this for the next week or so breaking back into things gently


----------



## Ash1981

Lovin the old 190kg ease-back-into-it squat

Things looking up bud


----------



## Rob68

Nice going on getting a work-out in :thumb:

How does the squatting 3 times a week work out as surely to go heavy for all 3 sessions would be a bit to much ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on getting a work-out in :thumb:
> 
> How does the squatting 3 times a week work out as surely to go heavy for all 3 sessions would be a bit to much ?


Not heavy all the time. It will be a progressive thing like Smolov working from percentages of my one rep max.

For example Week 1 could be...

Day 1 [email protected]% of 1 rep max...

Day 2 [email protected]%

Day 3 [email protected]%

And so on. I'm working on it at the moment Smolov looks like this...http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/3615/articles/smolov-squat-routine

Way too much for an old guy like myself


----------



## C.Hill

Easing in with a 190kg squat lmao


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Not heavy all the time. It will be a progressive thing like Smolov working from percentages of my one rep max.
> 
> For example Week 1 could be...
> 
> Day 1 [email protected]% of 1 rep max...
> 
> Day 2 [email protected]%
> 
> Day 3 [email protected]%
> 
> And so on. I'm working on it at the moment Smolov looks like this...http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/3615/articles/smolov-squat-routine
> 
> Way too much for an old guy like myself


lets do smolov together


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> lets do smolov together


LOL. Why not

I can't do the full Smolov. I simply can't find the time or energy to train 4 times a week on a regular basis. I'm also too old lol, or at the very least too weak following my bout of shingles to go straight into a full Smolov. Maybe later in the year... 

What I can do, however, is...We have pretty much the same max squat so we could easily run the same programme. I can put up my prospective lifts and percentages, sets and reps on here a few weeks in advance. If you feel that way inclined you could follow my modified version and we could push and encourage each other when the going gets tough. The routine will be similar to Smolov, only using 3 training days rather than 4 and, initially I'll be looking for a 250 squat, maybe a little more.

I'm planning on starting mid-January ish, whilst still off cycle to make things tougher lol. I'll have all my bloods and the other tests done at the end of January then will be going on a test/deca cycle for the next few months. I'll stick the first 3/4 weeks programme up when I get it tweaked and see what you think


----------



## MRSTRONG

Of course I'm in mate , shall be a pleasure battling the iron with you 

I consider this a gauntlet round the mush and a challenge accepted


----------



## Greshie

I've booked my ringside seat


----------



## Ash1981

Ill open a book Gresh


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> I've booked my ringside seat


Your joining in , don't think your getting out of this lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Of course I'm in mate , shall be a pleasure battling the iron with you
> 
> I consider this a gauntlet round the mush and a challenge accepted


Looking forward to joining battle with an worthy adversary

Consider you own mush gauntleted lol...

I must warn you that I haven't shaved for 3 weeks and have developed an impressive strongman beard And that my squat protocol includes a 2kg countback penalty for every year younger one opponent is to the other:whistling:


----------



## Milky

Ming glad to see your getting back into it mate, have a great christmas as well...

:beer:


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> Your joining in , don't think your getting out of this lol


 :lol: :w00t: :scared:

I've got a way to go to get to 150kg squat let alone 250 and beyond


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Looking forward to joining battle with an worthy adversary
> 
> Consider you own mush gauntleted lol...
> 
> I must warn you that I haven't shaved for 3 weeks and have developed an impressive strongman beard And that my squat protocol includes a 2kg countback penalty for every year younger one opponent is to the other:whistling:


Haha , I'm also injured with a torn knee tendon a hole in my hamstring and lower back issues oh I'm also still partially deaf and trimmed my beard so that makes us even


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> Ming glad to see your getting back into it mate, have a great christmas as well...
> 
> :beer:


Cheers mate:thumbup1: The very best to you and yours over the festive season and beyond



Greshie said:


> :lol: :w00t: :scared:
> 
> I've got a way to go to get to 150kg squat let alone 250 and beyond


You can follow the same programme mate. Just drop the numbers to the designated percentages and that 150 will be yours:thumb:

You'll even get a few kilos on the handicap system


----------



## loganator

good to see you back in the saddle mate .....Have a good crimbo!

Ps got Milky and Dave coming down to my end on monday for a chest session , should be a good one !


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You can follow the same programme mate. Just drop the numbers to the designated percentages and that 150 will be yours:thumb:
> 
> You'll even get a few kilos on the handicap system


Hmm well I have squated three times a week in the past but it would rather disrupt my Wendlers(ish) routine ....

Only a few kilo's handicap? more like 40 ! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> good to see you back in the saddle mate .....Have a good crimbo!
> 
> Ps got Milky and Dave coming down to my end on monday for a chest session , should be a good one !


Sounds like a cracking workout mate. Have a great time over the holiday:thumb:



Greshie said:


> Hmm well I have squated three times a week in the past but it would rather disrupt my Wendlers(ish) routine ....
> 
> Only a few kilo's handicap? more like 40 ! :lol:


You carry on doing what you're doing mate. You're a cracking example to us all:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> You carry on doing what you're doing mate. You're a cracking example to us all:thumbup1:


Thanks for the thumbs up Ming :thumb: I have quite a way further to go with my Wendlers(ish) routine before I move on !


----------



## Mingster

Just finished work and am now off for three days. Great stuff. Planning on a quiet Christmas this year. Had all the family visit last year, so the missus and I are having a lazy day with just the two of us tomorrow. Lots of food and drink and lying around

All the very best to each and every one of you from us both. Have a good one:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Have a good un mucka


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Hope you have a great Xmas ming!!


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> Hope you have a great Xmas ming!!


Same to you Dan. All the best:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas Mate


----------



## Mingster

R0BLET said:


> Merry Christmas Mate


All the best to you mate:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

All the best mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> All the best mate :thumb:


And to you mate. Have a good'un:beer:


----------



## Mingster

Well, we had a nice, steady chilled out Christmas in the Ming household. Just the missus and myself, relaxing and eating and drinking in moderation, lying about and watching movies and suchlike

Quiet day with no visitors. Very pleasant. The missus excelled herself on the prezzie front. She got me an Inzer sweatshirt, an Inzer hoodie - both 3XL lol - and an Inzer Champion Squat Suit The Champion is the basic single ply suit and should be ideal to learn with. I have pretty much worked out my version of Smolov and will be posting it up by the weekend. I'll not be wearing the suit whilst doing this programme as I need to do this raw, but I will be getting a little sneaky practice in when I have the chance.

Was hoping to get a session in today but have been seeing the kids and my parents so will have to postpone this until tomorrow. Will hope to get one more session in over the weekend then I start another set of nights on New Years eve. Full service will be resumed following this set of nights.


----------



## Greshie

That's a good christmas by the sounds of it !

How's the shingles?


----------



## Ash1981

Sounds like a cracking Christmas mate


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That's a good christmas by the sounds of it !
> 
> How's the shingles?


Yes mate, I enjoyed the peace and quiet. Hope your trip proved equally enjoyable

I'm feeling much better, and the rash/spots are 90% gone now. My head is still very painful and I tire quickly but all in all things going well. My eyesight is almost back to what it was before which is the main thing in my book:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

The second of my 'break back into it gently' Leg sessions completed today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats x40.

Leg Press 2x20x200kg.

Barbell Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 2x4x200kg.

Calf work and done...

Nice little session today. Took a bit of motivating myself to actually get off my ass and start but, once in the gym, I powered through the set work in rapid time. Decent strength again following my enforced lay off. Didn't bother with the knee wraps on the 200kg sets today.

Another session like this over the weekend then into night shift for a week. Back to normal after that I hope


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking promising mate .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> looking promising mate .


Cheers Ewen

Not bad. I'm feeling quite strong but stamina is lacking lol. Don't think I've completely recovered from the shingle induced lethargy yet. I will post up the new squat programme over the weekend. It's based on a 220/225kg 1 rep max. I don't think the actual weights are too taxing but I know I will struggle with the volume even though I've reduced it as much as I dare

Stamina shouldn't be an issue when I've completed 4/5 weeks of this bugger that's for certain:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers Ewen
> 
> Not bad. I'm feeling quite strong but stamina is lacking lol. Don't think I've completely recovered from the shingle induced lethargy yet. I will post up the new squat programme over the weekend. It's based on a 220/225kg 1 rep max. I don't think the actual weights are too taxing but I know I will struggle with the volume even though I've reduced it as much as I dare
> 
> Stamina shouldn't be an issue when I've completed 4/5 weeks of this bugger that's for certain:lol: :lol:


good to hear your on the mend mate .

will be interesting to see the formula and see just how much of a bugger you are :lol:

ming`s merciless squat routine


----------



## Mingster

Managed to pick up some meat from a workmate's sister's cousin's half aunties friend who works in a wholesale place...

10 kilos of chicken breasts, 5 kilos of steak mince and 2 kilos of bacon for just under £70. Looks very nice too


----------



## loganator

good to see you on the move mate , one session at a time you will soon be in the groove again


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> good to see you on the move mate , one session at a time you will soon be in the groove again


Oh yes. I'm a stubborn [email protected] lol. Once I set my sights on something I'm relentless


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Oh yes. I'm a stubborn [email protected] lol. Once I set my sights on something I'm relentless


Only way to be mate


----------



## 25434

Hello there, sorry to intrude..just wanted to say have a happy new year and I wish you well for 2013.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello there, sorry to intrude..just wanted to say have a happy new year and I wish you well for 2013.


Cheers hon. No intrusion, you're welcome any time

All the best to you too, and good health and happiness for the New Year.


----------



## loganator

Hows the Mingster ...any training today?


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Hows the Mingster ...any training today?


Not today mate. Will be having another squatting session tomorrow...


----------



## Mingster

Late night for me tonight.

Been out watching my youngest lads band headline at a gig a few miles away. It's been a funny old night for a few reasons which I won't bore you with, but his band were on great form and put in a top performance. No drink consumed by yours truly but the diet has been non existent and I really need to get this back on track shortly. I've lost half a stone since being ill and weighed in at 17 stone 4 on Thursday.

I haven't trained my upper body at all in December and it will be two weeks more, at least, before I do so. My elbows are feeling much better because of this. Much better, but not yet fixed. Hopefully a little longer off the training will have them somewhere decent. I hope so as I plan to reintroduce bench pressing in the near future after a very long absence indeed


----------



## Tassotti

Are your ears ringing ?


----------



## Mingster

No ear ringing mate. My ears are used to these things

Another Leg session today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats x40.

Leg Press 2x20x200kg.

Barbell Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 2x4x200kg.

Calf work and done...

Identical session to the last save for the fact that I upped the weight a little on the Calf work. All lifts comfortable although the sets with 200kg are taxing to say the least. Lack of recent training and lack of 'medicational support' are the main culprits I imagine lol. Start my night shifts tomorrow so will get what training I can in over the next week, then make a new start the following week. Although my sleep patterns will be disrupted I'll be hoping to get my diet back on track...


----------



## Mingster

This is the squat routine I'm going to follow in the New Year...

Week 1.

1. 5x6x160

2. 6x5x170

3. 7x3x182.5

Week 2.

1. 5x6x170

2. 6x5x180

3. 7x3x192.5

Week 3.

1. 5x6x180

2. 6x5x190

3. 7x3x202.5

Week 4.

1. 1x5x140 1x5x170 1x4x200 2x4x210

2. 5x5x195

3. 1x5x140 1x5x170 1x3x200 3x3x215

Week 5.

1. Rest

2. Rest

3. 1 Rep Max

I've taken a number of factors into account here...Not least being the fact that I, and @ewen for that matter, are coming into this from illness/injury and have not being training at full intensity for a little while. I haven't listen percentages of the 1 rep max but it basically follows the 65%/75%/80% lifting of Smolov Jr. minus the 70% day 2. I've also adjusted the amount of sets slightly.

I'm estimating for a 240kg 1 rep max at the end of this, but hoping for a little more.

I think I could get to 240/250kg without so much volume, but am wanting to put in this donkey work now to provide a solid base for the heavier stuff to come later in the year. There is scope to add a deload week between week 4 and the 1 rep max attempts but we'll see how things go.

Any suggestions or improvements welcomed


----------



## MRSTRONG

7 sets of 3 looks a bugger .

Well done mate I like it


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> 7 sets of 3 looks a bugger .
> 
> Well done mate I like it


LOL. We'll see soon enough

Actually the way it works day 3 has the least total weight shifted As an example during Week 1, on Day 1 a total of 4800kg are lifted, on Day 2 it's 5100kgs and on Day 3 only a little over 3800kgs. Of course the individual lifts go up but, on the plus side, the overall total lifted goes down. This is what will make it work...Hopefully:whistling:

:lol: :lol:

I'm more concerned about the fact that I'll be doing virtually the whole bloody programme on my trt dose of 100mg a week if I'm lucky. I really should have planned that bit better


----------



## MRSTRONG

I'm natty did I ever tell you ?

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Hi ming, have a happy new year , hope 2013 is a great one for you and your family !!


----------



## Ash1981

Have a good new year Mingster

Smolov2013 baby


----------



## 25434

Happy new year to you....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year Ming


----------



## Mingster

Dragged myself out of bed for another Leg session today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats x40.

Leg Press 2x20x200kg.

Barbell Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 2x4x202.5kg.

Little bit of Calf work.

Very, very tired from night shift but managed to get through a session. Added a little bit of weight to the top set Squats but it was hard work lol. 2 shifts down and 5 to go...


----------



## Greshie

When the going gets tough the tough get going :thumbup1:

Happy New Year  !


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Dragged myself out of bed for another Leg session today...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats x40.
> 
> Leg Press 2x20x200kg.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 2x4x202.5kg.
> 
> Little bit of Calf work.
> 
> Very, very tired from night shift but managed to get through a session. Added a little bit of weight to the top set Squats but it was hard work lol. 2 shifts down and 5 to go...


Your a trooper mate i`ll give you that,brilliant going getting a session in :thumb:

One day that awesomeness will wing its way up to you


----------



## loganator

good to see you are pushing again mate .....can't keep a good viking down !


----------



## Mingster

Four down, three to go...

Off to bed in a minute.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sleep well mate. All kicking off in my house!


----------



## 25434

Just swooshing through to say good morning, happy friday...


----------



## Ash1981

I have a vision your like a Viking vigilante throughout the night keeping the scum off our streets 

Have a good one Mingster!


----------



## Guest

Good on you m8y, still going strong


----------



## Tassotti

Gonna be a squatting machine !


----------



## Mingster

Was hoping to get a session in today but am just too tired and messed up with night shifts to do one justice. Two more shifts to go.

Will be having a mini deload over the next few days then will be starting my squatting specialization protocol towards the end of next week. I will be logging this with workouts marked Week 1. Session 1. etc, but the weeks will not be following the linear Sunday to Saturday format. This is basically due to my shift patterns at work. My 'weeks' will probably be starting on a Thursday or Friday.

The squat specialization will run for around 6 weeks and, although I'll initially be training legs only, the sessions will eventually take this format...

Workout 1. Legs and Chest.

Workout 2. Legs and Back.

Workout 3. Legs and Shoulders.

Following this period of leg specialization I will be following a period focusing on chest and the sessions will look like this...

Workout 1. Chest and Shoulders.

Workout 2. Legs.

Workout 3. Chest and Back.

After that...We'll see Probably back specialization, or a return of my focus to legs.


----------



## Greshie

Will be interesting to see how you get on squatting 3x a week ! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Will be interesting to see how you get on squatting 3x a week ! :thumb:


Interesting is one word for it I suppose...lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Was hoping to get a session in today but am just too tired and messed up with night shifts to do one justice. Two more shifts to go.
> 
> Will be having a mini deload over the next few days then will be starting my squatting specialization protocol towards the end of next week. I will be logging this with workouts marked Week 1. Session 1. etc, but the weeks will not be following the linear Sunday to Saturday format. This is basically due to my shift patterns at work. My 'weeks' will probably be starting on a Thursday or Friday.
> 
> The squat specialization will run for around 6 weeks and, although I'll initially be training legs only, the sessions will eventually take this format...
> 
> Workout 1. Legs and Chest.
> 
> Workout 2. Legs and Back.
> 
> Workout 3. Legs and Shoulders.
> 
> Following this period of leg specialization I will be following a period focusing on chest and the sessions will look like this...
> 
> Workout 1. Chest and Shoulders.
> 
> Workout 2. Legs.
> 
> Workout 3. Chest and Back.
> 
> After that...We'll see Probably back specialization, or a return of my focus to legs.


we starting next week mg:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> we starting next week mg:


LOL.

Well I'd like to put it off a little longer so that it coincides with my next cycle tbh. The problem is that I have another set of nights in 7 weeks time and there is no way I'll be able to run the programme alongside 12 hour night shifts. I'm really struggling this week as it is, and that's without any regular training.

I'll see how things go over the next few days...

I could always 'pave the way' so to speak and you could join in a little later. I'd obviously still be here supporting you every step of the way, and I could have ironed out any flaws in the system in advance of your attempt

Hope things are going ok for you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well I'd like to put it off a little longer so that it coincides with my next cycle tbh. The problem is that I have another set of nights in 7 weeks time and there is no way I'll be able to run the programme alongside 12 hour night shifts. I'm really struggling this week as it is, and that's without any regular training.
> 
> I'll see how things go over the next few days...
> 
> I could always 'pave the way' so to speak and you could join in a little later. I'd obviously still be here supporting you every step of the way, and I could have ironed out any flaws in the system in advance of your attempt
> 
> Hope things are going ok for you mate:thumbup1:


im unable to join in this first round mate , i squatted friday and 185 was heavy i need to run a few heavy sessions and prep for it , we could do a deload week while you do your nights though if you fancied it ? your call of course .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> im unable to join in this first round mate , i squatted friday and 185 was heavy i need to run a few heavy sessions and prep for it , we could do a deload week while you do your nights though if you fancied it ? your call of course .


I'll have a look at my upcoming shifts mate.

I'm only able to train legs at the minute so putting it off for long would leave me nothing to train tbh, but we'll see.

Maybe I could run the routine, have a short break, then run it again with you alongside.That would give you a couple of months to get back to speed and would put me bang in the middle of my next cycle and super strong hopefully


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'll have a look at my upcoming shifts mate.
> 
> I'm only able to train legs at the minute so putting it off for long would leave me nothing to train tbh, but we'll see.
> 
> Maybe I could run the routine, have a short break, then run it again with you alongside.That would give you a couple of months to get back to speed and would put me bang in the middle of my next cycle and super strong hopefully


how about a reduced kg run through first like a prep or silence before the onslaught then onto the planned kg where the barbarians attack and we slay them as odin intended 

i really need to do this im just worried about my back but i can train in the day so warming up stretches and foam rollering will be a bigger part of my routine .

in fact its your call if you say charge i`ll charge , sick of being weak so lets do it


----------



## Mingster

If you want to run it at a reduced kg I'll go for that...Reduced by how much is the question

I'm not at my best at the minute tbh. I'm still recovering from the shingles and feel tired and washed out most of the time so a lighter version could be a plan. The volume involved does worry me a little. I could then run the chest specialization I mentioned and then hit the squatting again full bore after that.

If you're injured, and have back issues, give it a miss for now mate. I'd hate to hear that you'd aggravated something and had to have a complete break. I know better than most that it's not a good idea to ignore back complaints, so don't worry about giving it a miss for a while. I'm looking forward to running this alongside you but it will be much better to wait until we are both fully fit and can give it our all.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> If you want to run it at a reduced kg I'll go for that...Reduced by how much is the question
> 
> I'm not at my best at the minute tbh. I'm still recovering from the shingles and feel tired and washed out most of the time so a lighter version could be a plan. The volume involved does worry me a little. I could then run the chest specialization I mentioned and then hit the squatting again full bore after that.
> 
> If you're injured, and have back issues, give it a miss for now mate. I'd hate to hear that you'd aggravated something and had to have a complete break. I know better than most that it's not a good idea to ignore back complaints, so don't worry about giving it a miss for a while. I'm looking forward to running this alongside you but it will be much better to wait until we are both fully fit and can give it our all.


minus 10kg ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

actually ming having looked over it it`s really not that bad until week 3 [email protected] .

Week 1.

1. 5x6x160

2. 6x5x170

3. 7x3x182.5

Week 2.

1. 5x6x170

2. 6x5x180

3. 7x3x192.5

Week 3.

1. 5x6x180

2. 6x5x190

3. 7x3x202.5

Week 4.

1. 1x5x140 1x5x170 1x4x200 2x4x210

2. 5x5x195

3. 1x5x140 1x5x170 1x3x200 3x3x215

Week 5.

1. Rest

2. Rest

3. 1 Rep Max


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> actually ming having looked over it it`s really not that bad until week 3 [email protected] .
> 
> Week 1.
> 
> 1. 5x6x160
> 
> 2. 6x5x170
> 
> 3. 7x3x182.5
> 
> Week 2.
> 
> 1. 5x6x170
> 
> 2. 6x5x180
> 
> 3. 7x3x192.5
> 
> Week 3.
> 
> 1. 5x6x180
> 
> 2. 6x5x190
> 
> 3. 7x3x202.5
> 
> Week 4.
> 
> 1. 1x5x140 1x5x170 1x4x200 2x4x210
> 
> 2. 5x5x195
> 
> 3. 1x5x140 1x5x170 1x3x200 3x3x215
> 
> Week 5.
> 
> 1. Rest
> 
> 2. Rest
> 
> 3. 1 Rep Max


Yeah. That day looks the killer. I was hoping we'd have built up some stamina by then, but we could just as likely be on our last legs lol. All the Day 2's are the toughies...

How about dropping it to 4x6, 5x5 and 6x3 or even 3x6, 4x5 and 5x3. Personally, I reckon I would still get the 1 rep targets from those kind of numbers. I've always preferred lower volume


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yeah. That day looks the killer. I was hoping we'd have built up some stamina by then, but we could just as likely be on our last legs lol. All the Day 2's are the toughies...
> 
> How about dropping it to 4x6, 5x5 and 6x3 or even 3x6, 4x5 and 5x3. Personally, I reckon I would still get the 1 rep targets from those kind of numbers. I've always preferred lower volume


its an option lol im going to buy some booost not sure if you seen it but its oxygen bottled so for the killer days i`ll sup it and try get through it .


----------



## Mingster

I'll be sticking to my Boost bars I reckon lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

what day you starting this ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> what day you starting this ?


Not sure exactly mate. It will be either Thursday or Friday next week or the week after because of my shift pattern at work. I can't run in over a normal Sunday to Saturday week.

Tell you what. I could put it off for a couple of months, do some normal squatting in the meantime, and gradually get my upper body back on track. We could see where we are at the end of February, calculate our 1 rep max again then, and go for it around that time. I'd be happy to jig things around a little and do that, and it would give us both a chance to get ourselves up to speed and over all these niggles.

I'd be happier going into this at a charge, as you say, rather than a determined limp


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Not sure exactly mate. It will be either Thursday or Friday next week or the week after because of my shift pattern at work. I can't run in over a normal Sunday to Saturday week.
> 
> Tell you what. I could put it off for a couple of months, do some normal squatting in the meantime, and gradually get my upper body back on track. We could see where we are at the end of February, calculate our 1 rep max again then, and go for it around that time. I'd be happy to jig things around a little and do that, and it would give us both a chance to get ourselves up to speed and over all these niggles.
> 
> I'd be happier going into this at a charge, as you say, rather than a determined limp


im thinking of 1 week monday that gives me chance to get diet up to par ped use up and a week of squatting and prep work but id much prefer us both going head on into this and edging a 260 rather than a 240-50 .

flip a coin ? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> im thinking of 1 week monday that gives me chance to get diet up to par ped use up and a week of squatting and prep work but id much prefer us both going head on into this and edging a 260 rather than a 240-50 .
> 
> flip a coin ? :lol:


Think about it for a day or two mate. I'll get my last night shift over tonight and I'll feel like a new man lol...


----------



## Rick89

:w00t: i want in lol

cant wait to see you guys smash this squat routine to bits good luck lads looks brutal :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Mingster

Hallelujah!! Finally finished nights. Bloody tough and draining set they were too.

Just got up out of bed and will be doing bog all for the rest of the day. Just going to chill and stuff myself on a kebab later on Have a lot of stuff to fit into the next week but will be getting the training in as normal and aim to up the daily calories and get my weight back up around the 250 lbs mark. Planning another 2 weeks off the upper body training which will be about 8 weeks in total then gradually reintroduce the upper body work alongside the leg training.

@ewen will need to start the squat programme by the 20th of January or put it off until the beginning of March. Either is fine by me as I can jig my training to suit both. If we leave it until the later date I may have upped my max a little by then and so can shoot for a higher 1 rep max by the end of the cycle...


----------



## MRSTRONG

i need to plan for this bodypower comp i got the event list lastnight so need to work out details of how to train for it and get the peaking right .

know anyone that can add 50kg to my deadlift :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> im need to plan for this bodypower comp i got the event list lastnight so need to work out details of how to train for it and get the peaking right .
> 
> know anyone that can add 50kg to my deadlift :lol:


If I did I would be a millionaire mate lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> If I did I would be a millionaire mate lol...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203787-not-bad-fat-northern-lad-20.html

post #289 :scared:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203787-not-bad-fat-northern-lad-20.html
> 
> post #289 :scared:


Looks tough mate 

Glad I'm old:whistling: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Looks tough mate
> 
> Glad I'm old:whistling: :lol:


only issue i got is deadlift so need to add 10kg a month to that , its run by mark felix`s wife denny and there`s spaces left


----------



## Mingster

It's all that running about carrying stuff that I don't like the look of lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It's all that running about carrying stuff that I don't like the look of lol...


haha id like to just stand there and press things lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha id like to just stand there and press things lol


More lying down would be nice:whistling:

On a serious note, mate, you have to plan your strategy for these things. You will always have strong events and weaker events and it's a case of not wasting too much energy and effort on the weaker ones so that it detracts from your stronger areas. Sometimes you have to sacrifice a lift or two for the greater good. There's no shame in that, it's just common sense and good tactics.

There's are very few - if any - strongmen who are equally good at all aspects of event work.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> More lying down would be nice:whistling:
> 
> On a serious note, mate, you have to plan your strategy for these things. You will always have strong events and weaker events and it's a case of not wasting too much energy and effort on the weaker ones so that it detracts from your stronger areas. Sometimes you have to sacrifice a lift or two for the greater good. There's no shame in that, it's just common sense and good tactics.
> 
> There's are very few - if any - strongmen who are equally good at all aspects of event work.


yeah think i`ll just concentrate on all the others and bring those up and if on the day i manage 1 rep on deadlift then i`d be happy but my intention is to not bother train it and pull off blocks for back strength .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> yeah think i`ll just concentrate on all the others and bring those up and if on the day i manage 1 rep on deadlift then i`d be happy but my intention is to not bother train it and pull off blocks for back strength .


That would be my plan. I would focus on upping my best events so that I would be challenging for big points with those to compensate for a no show on the deads. You might surprise yourself with the deadlift hold. Once you get it up it's all mental after that...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> That would be my plan. I would focus on upping my best events so that I would be challenging for big points with those to compensate for a no show on the deads. You might surprise yourself with the deadlift hold. Once you get it up it's all mental after that...


yeah the hold will be ok i`ll smash traps and grip for the next 5 months luckily ive got all but block and sand bag at the gym so might have to have a trip to terry hollands place for a go on his block , lots of speed and conditioning work is the order me thinks .


----------



## Mingster

You always exceed expectations when it matters mate:thumbup1:

I've every confidence that you will continue to do so.

:rockon:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Ming and Ewen Happy new year lads.

Hows things turning out for 2013? :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Well just had my post night shift reward feast consisting of kebab meat and chips, chilli sauce, a bag of onion rings and 3 jam doughnuts washed down with 2 cans of Stella Artois Cidre lol. I feel quite merry as this is the most alcohol I've had in a good while

My body clock is well and truly buggered. I didn't get up until 1 o'clock and feel ready for bed again already...


----------



## Mingster

Leg session this afternoon...

No surprise there lol but, for a change, no squats!! Bit of a deload session today to give myself a wee break.

Leg Press.

1x20x200kg. 1x20x200kg. 1x20x240kg. 1x20x270kg. 1x20x300kg.

The 300kg set was immediately dropped to 250kgx20 and then again to 200kg x20, so, all in all, a 60 rep final set.

Lunges.

3x20 strides with 30kg added.

Calf Raises.

4x20x200kg.

And done. Quite a painful little workout today lol. Lots of reps and my legs were very well pumped by the conclusion. I will probably do another similar workout in a couple of days before deciding whether to push ahead with the squatting programme or to wait a few weeks longer...At the moment I think I may well go for it, but we'll see...


----------



## MRSTRONG

go for it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> go for it mate :thumbup1:


LOL, We'll see. I could do with some medicinal support so to speak

I'm more than happy to wait a while, but it's only right for you to focus on your comp and the massive challenges it involves for now. I'm sure we can run this together after your comp. By then we'll be going for 270/280 so it will be all the sweeter

Can't wait for our joint 300kg squat thread


----------



## Fatstuff

afternoon ming, all good in here hows things?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL, We'll see. I could do with some medicinal support so to speak
> 
> I'm more than happy to wait a while, but it's only right for you to focus on your comp and the massive challenges it involves for now. I'm sure we can run this together after your comp. By then we'll be going for 270/280 so it will be all the sweeter
> 
> Can't wait for our joint 300kg squat thread


haha yeah i like the sound of that .

ive got around 24 weeks which means 22 training weeks as of next week so think i may follow a linear progression adding 2kg a week on squats and deads for 3x3 , ive got it in my head so off to map it out properly and work out mings merciless squat routine system as well and see what i can come up with as event training will takes its toll too so i think i need heavy low volume gym stuff with mod/heavy speed work on events .

whats your thoughts on that ?


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> afternoon ming, all good in here hows things?


Aye mate. All right

Just finished a spell of seven 12 hour night shifts so pretty upbeat at the moment. Had a few weeks off the peds and will be getting bloods and other tests done in another 2/3 weeks time, then pushing onwards in the search for super strength lol. Purely aiming to get my big 3 lifts up for powerlifting purposes at the moment. Looking for a 700 total in the M2 classes


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Aye mate. All right
> 
> Just finished a spell of seven 12 hour night shifts so pretty upbeat at the moment. Had a few weeks off the peds and will be getting bloods and other tests done in another 2/3 weeks time, then pushing onwards in the search for super strength lol. Purely aiming to get my big 3 lifts up for powerlifting purposes at the moment. Looking for a 700 total in the M2 classes


easy peasy:rolleye: good m8, glad to hear 7 12 hour nights is a ballache, i do a 3 and a 4 with one day off inbetween so i can imagine what 7 straight is like.


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha yeah i like the sound of that .
> 
> ive got around 24 weeks which means 22 training weeks as of next week so think i may follow a linear progression adding 2kg a week on squats and deads for 3x3 , ive got it in my head so off to map it out properly and work out mings merciless squat routine system as well and see what i can come up with as event training will takes its toll too so i think i need heavy low volume gym stuff with mod/heavy speed work on events .
> 
> whats your thoughts on that ?


We all respond differently but if it was me I'd be doing a basic squat/deads routine - once a week heavy, once a week with a bit of explosive stuff - and focusing more on overhead lifts and event work. Any specialised squat stuff will seriously mess with your ability to do anything else I reckon. We can do that later in the year no worries. Your strength is your mobility so focus on destroying the opposition with that, and chipping away at them in the other events. Those would be my tactics


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> We all respond differently but if it was me I'd be doing a basic squat/deads routine - once a week heavy, once a week with a bit of explosive stuff - and focusing more on overhead lifts and event work. Any specialised squat stuff will seriously mess with your ability to do anything else I reckon. We can do that later in the year no worries. Your strength is your mobility so focus on destroying the opposition with that, and chipping away at them in the other events. Those would be my tactics


i agree with the last bit and think even at 19 stone i`ll be one of if not the smallest in the comp , condition and mobility is my biggest aim this year next to core strength and static strength , pen and paper will hold the answer .

cheers mate .


----------



## Mingster

Finally sitting down to a bit of food.

I must admit I've eaten very little today which is a bit disappointing. When I think about it, it's to be expected I suppose, as the transition from nights to days always takes a day or two. I've been eating my main meals at 8 o'clock, 11 o'clock and 4 o'clock in the morning for the past 7 days so switching back to normal always takes a bit of effort. I'll be making that effort as I plan on adding a few pounds over the next few months and, contrary to popular belief, I find it quite difficult to add weight More meals is out of the question so I'll be adding more calorie dense meals to achieve this goal.

The McDonald's Double Cheeseburgers will be getting some hammer


----------



## Mingster

Legs are aching in different places today following the change in leg routine yesterday. Not so good news is the fact that my lower back is aching too, and not in a good way. This isn't down to the training, rather to the fact that I've been on nights and have been lounging around a lot on chairs that are designed for use in Guantanamo bloody Bay. Have done a great deal of stretching, physio, and hanging upside down and will continue with this over the coming days.

Diet still not on track either. Feeling very bloated. Normally I'm fine with milk and bread but will be cutting back on these and adding an extra digestive enzyme of two to try and solve this issue.

Have managed to get a few odd jobs sorted around the house but still have a list to work my way through. The missus has decided to change the 'look' of the house - this happens every 6 months or so - and this always means I need to get the tools out and start mixing cement lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

so you work in a prison ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> so you work in a prison ?


Close but no cigar


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Close but no cigar


mental hospital lol


----------



## Mingster

Couldn't possibly comment

The seats are pure torture though...:no:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Couldn't possibly comment
> 
> The seats are pure torture though...:no:


haha torture in the sense they have restraints fitted to them lol

i think my issue is been sat on my backside all day


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha torture in the sense they have restraints fitted to them lol
> 
> i think my issue is been sat on my backside all day


I'm jealous. I could do with a lazy day. I have to see the kids, take the missus out shopping, and fit a new toilet tomorrow so no training for me. Should get a session in on Friday


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'm jealous. I could do with a lazy day. I have to see the kids, take the missus out shopping, and fit a new toilet tomorrow so no training for me. Should get a session in on Friday


weekend worker mate im knackered all week from it .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> weekend worker mate im knackered all week from it .


I remember being tired from being groped by girlies all weekend too

Happy days lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I remember being tired from being groped by girlies all weekend too
> 
> Happy days lol.


its a hard life mate but somebody has to do it


----------



## Mingster

LOL. Yes. Indeed they do:thumb:

Here's a little bedtime ditty to finish up with. Quality vid this, especially the last minute or so...


----------



## Mingster

Well, got most of my stuff done today, mainly because the missus couldn't be bothered to go shopping lol.

Have a dental appointment tomorrow, but will definitely get some sort of session in later on. I'm still undecided what route to go down next week. My legs feel very heavy today, as if they haven't recovered at all, which does not bode well for multiple squatting sessions. I also feel very out of condition, getting winded and sweating at the least bit exertion similar to how I felt whilst on the tren. Not on anything at the minute and haven't been for a little while, so I'm either totally out of shape or I've picked up a bug of sorts probably due to nights. Just feeling generally grotty so hope to shake this soon.


----------



## Mingster

Anybody tried one of these?

http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html

According to this I could have a 53 inch chest, 19 inch arms and neck, 30 inch thighs and nearly 20 inch calfs at 8-10% bodyfat as a natty!!


----------



## 25434

Hello, swooshing by if that's ok. Hope you're not going down with this dreadful cold that has got everyone recently...all wobberley bits crossed for you, (of which there are many just now, hahah) so you should be okay going by that.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chest:	54.4 in

Biceps:	19.4 in

Forearms:	15.3 in

Neck: 19.1 in

Thighs:	30.4 in

Calves:	20 in

not far off :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Anybody tried one of these?
> 
> http://www.weightrainer.net/maximum_bodypred.html
> 
> According to this I could have a 53 inch chest, 19 inch arms and neck, 30 inch thighs and nearly 20 inch calfs at 8-10% bodyfat as a natty!!


There's hope for me yet then

I could have a 46in chest, 17in arms and neck , 24in thighs and 16in calves ...... 

Think I'll stick to the test !


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello, swooshing by if that's ok. Hope you're not going down with this dreadful cold that has got everyone recently...all wobberley bits crossed for you, (of which there are many just now, hahah) so you should be okay going by that.


Cheers Flubs. Nah, no cold, Just getting old I reckon lol...



ewen said:


> Chest:	54.4 in
> 
> Biceps:	19.4 in
> 
> Forearms:	15.3 in
> 
> Neck: 19.1 in
> 
> Thighs:	30.4 in
> 
> Calves:	20 in
> 
> not far off :whistling:


If this is really a guide to genetic potential you would think that there would be a lot more massive people walking about wouldn't you?

And it seems that I've wasted a lot of money on meds over the years lol...


----------



## Guest

The estimated maximum muscular measurements (@ ~8%-10% bodyfat) are:

Chest: 57.2 in

Biceps: 19.9 in

Forearms: 15.7 in

Neck: 19.6 in

Thighs: 32.6 in

Calves: 21.5 in

If only!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Cheers Flubs. Nah, no cold, Just getting old I reckon lol...
> 
> If this is really a guide to genetic potential you would think that there would be a lot more massive people walking about wouldn't you?
> 
> And it seems that I've wasted a lot of money on meds over the years lol...


yeah makes you think who comes up with these things , my neck is over the 19.1 so thats not far off but still its laughable .


----------



## Mingster

MASS (Ming's Advanced Squatting Struggle). WEEK 1. DAY 1.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats.

Some high rep Leg Presses and light Barbell Squats.

Squats - working sets.

4x6x160kg.

Calf work.

80 reps with 200kg.

And done.

Well, I've gone for it. I must be mad as I'm feeling like sh1te, I'm gear free, and I seem to need 20 hours sleep a day for some reason, but I've done it nonetheless. I'm following my original protocol save for the fact that I've dropped one working set from each session. Hence 4x6 instead of 5x6 today, and on days 2 and 3 I'll be doing 5x5 and 6x3 instead of 6x5 and 7x3. It should give me a little help - I hope that it is enoughmg:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hope MASS goes well for ya mate, pretty confident you will smash it!


----------



## Greshie

Good work, God your a unit!

One little query ....

"Calf work.

80 reps with 200kg" ....... :surrender:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good work, God your a unit!
> 
> One little query ....
> 
> "Calf work.
> 
> 80 reps with 200kg" ....... :surrender:


80 reps over 3 visits lol. I rep till I can't do another, then quick rest, then go again and repeat until I reach the specified reps


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greshie said:


> Good work, God your a unit!
> 
> One little query ....
> 
> "Calf work.
> 
> 80 reps with 200kg" ....... :surrender:


We expect to see those kinda numbers and reps when your juiced right up greesh


----------



## Greshie

ewen said:


> We expect to see those kinda numbers and reps when your juiced right up greesh


errmmm of course cough cough .... :w00t:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> Chest:	54.4 in
> 
> Biceps:	19.4 in
> 
> Forearms:	15.3 in
> 
> Neck: 19.1 in
> 
> Thighs:	30.4 in
> 
> Calves:	20 in
> 
> not far off :whistling:


whats your actuals compared to them measurements mate ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> whats your actuals compared to them measurements mate ??


Never measured except neck and waist for shirts and trousers .


----------



## Mingster

Thought I'd put on a little weight recently and I wasn't wrong lol...Weighed in at 252lbs today, 18 stone on the nose. Definitely carrying a wee bit of water at the minute and will sort that out this week. Unusual for me to be doing this, especially off cycle. Must be some sort of rebound thing going on.

This is the heaviest I've been this century:laugh: And possibly the heaviest I've been off cycle ever.


----------



## Mingster

The missus has bought 2 sofa's off ebay...So today we hired a van, took our old sofa's to the tip, and picked up their replacements and brought them back home.Turned out to be bloody massive leather and wood things that weighed as much as two stongman yokes ffs. Feels like I've done a WSM qualifying heat lol. Going to have some food and a little lie down befor I attempt MASS Day 2


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The missus has bought 2 sofa's off ebay...So today we hired a van, took our old sofa's to the tip, and picked up their replacements and brought them back home.Turned out to be bloody massive leather and wood things that weighed as much as two stongman yokes ffs. Feels like I've done a WSM qualifying heat lol. Going to have some food and a little lie down befor I attempt MASS Day 2


So you lifted them into the Van then out into your house using one hand then?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> So you lifted them into the Van then out into your house using one hand then?


It would have been easier pulling a truck


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 1 DAY 2.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats.

High rep Leg Press and light Squats.

Squats.

5x5x170kg.

Some stretching and core work.

Day 2 successfully negotiated

A few points I'd like to mention...I'm still using the bench between my legs for these squats. Rather than pausing at the bottom I'm using the bench purely as a gauge to depth in a touch-and-go fashion. I'm keen to programme into my brain a consistent depth for all these squats, something that can be a little difficult with higher volume work...It took me roughly 20 minutes to complete the 5 working sets. This is pretty good going imo with approximately 3 minutes between sets. I expect that to rise to 4/5 minutes by week 3. Urgghh. Don't mention week 3 lol...I suspect I was only fully warmed up and 'in the groove' by the third working set today. The last 3 working sets went up as though I had a bag of cinder toffee on my back rather than the equivalent of two hefty chaps.

A quick shake and then some home made seafood pie should help with recovery


----------



## Mingster

Long shift at work today and I'm absolutely shattered. Will definitely be having an early night. I have a lot of shifts coming up over the next two weeks so it will be a challenge to get enough food in me to get me through that and the squat routine as well. Legs are feeling surprisingly fresh today. So far so good


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 1 DAY 2.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats.
> 
> High rep Leg Press and light Squats.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 5x5x170kg.
> 
> Some stretching and core work.
> 
> Day 2 successfully negotiated
> 
> A few points I'd like to mention...I'm still using the bench between my legs for these squats. Rather than pausing at the bottom I'm using the bench purely as a gauge to depth in a touch-and-go fashion. I'm keen to programme into my brain a consistent depth for all these squats, something that can be a little difficult with higher volume work...It took me roughly 20 minutes to complete the 5 working sets. This is pretty good going imo with approximately 3 minutes between sets. I expect that to rise to 4/5 minutes by week 3. Urgghh. Don't mention week 3 lol...I suspect I was only fully warmed up and 'in the groove' by the third working set today. The last 3 working sets went up as though I had a bag of cinder toffee on my back rather than the equivalent of two hefty chaps.
> 
> A quick shake and then some home made seafood pie should help with recovery


Nice!


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 1. DAY 3.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press. Light Squats.

Squats.

6x3x182.5kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps x 200kg over 3 sets.

Well, there we go. Week 1 completed Not too bad at all tbh. Next week will be a repeat of Week 1 with 10kg added to all Squats. I must admit I've really enjoyed this week. I do love squatting. To me it's the one exercise where it's man versus weight fighting to the bitter end lol. Deads and presses and such have their place but, to me, the thought of that weight on your back trying it's best to crush you gives me quite a buzz lol.

I am a bit sick of course


----------



## MRSTRONG

nice sesh and i agree about the feeling of a weight crushing you lol


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> nice sesh and i agree about the feeling of a weight crushing you lol


Cheers mate

Pretty pleased with the way the first week has gone. I was a little worried about recovery but all has been well so far. Of course it will get tougher as I progress through the weeks but so far so good. I'm quite determined to get through this as it's 7 weeks since my last aas and, if I can do this relatively natty, it will boost my confidence for pushing on to bigger numbers later on in the year with a bit of assistance:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

exactly mate , cracking start :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Stumbled on a viking sword documentary you might like m8


----------



## Mingster

Excellent work Dave. Thanks very much


----------



## loganator

Keep up the good work Mingster ......great stuff


----------



## Mingster

Had a little bit of a different sort of day today. Popped into the local gym to do a spot of coaching in lieu of my mate who has been laid low with a virus. I quite enjoyed myself tbh and made a few new acquaintances as well as catching up with some familiar faces I tried to keep lifting to a minimum to save myself for my squat routine, but it proved impossible whilst spending over 6 hours at the gym lol.

I did manage to get some excellent core work done, the best stretching session I've had in a long time, and have eaten a first class diet for the first time in quite a while. I could get used to this, and am sure I would be a lot fitter if I could do this sort of thing every day...


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 2. DAY 1.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press. Light Squats.

Squats.

4x6x170kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets x 210kg.

Steady session. Didn't feel 100% at the start of the workout which is probably down to the time spent in the gym yesterday. I felt a bit lethargic and the snow falling outside didn't help. I'm not looking forward to driving in to work this weekend. My car and the snow do not mix.

Anyway I began to pull round a bit after a couple of sets, started focusing on lifting with my hips and glutes and not my quads and things soon picked up and I blasted through the last three working sets with relative ease. Added 10kg to the Calf Raises as a small bonus


----------



## Guest

Owe you some reps m8, will add them soon as I can.

Cheers!


----------



## flinty90

Repped ming just cos you still inspire me bro !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Owe you some reps m8, will add them soon as I can.
> 
> Cheers!





flinty90 said:


> Repped ming just cos you still inspire me bro !!! :thumbup1:


Cheers guys. Much appreciated.

Thanks for your support. I'm inspired by you and your achievements just as much, so remember that:thumb:


----------



## loganator

You just cant keep a good viking down .......


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 2. DAY 2.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press.

Light Squats.

Barbell Squats.

5x5x180kg.

Some core work and stretching.

A little grip work with the Heavy Grippers.

All good. Getting tougher the further into the programme I go. The weight isn't a major problem, but it is important to focus on form for every rep. Any wandering of my mind results in a flaw in form and thus a much harder lift. One of the purposes of this type of squat routine is to make form, and settling into 'the groove' for every lift a second nature and, in that, this programme is no different. Concentration is the key.

Will be treating ourselves to a Chinese later on this evening...Chicken Chow Mein, Prawn Toast and a few chips pinched from the missus sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Tassotti

Chicken Chow Ming ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 2. DAY 2.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press.
> 
> Light Squats.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 5x5x180kg.
> 
> Some core work and stretching.
> 
> A little grip work with the Heavy Grippers.
> 
> All good. Getting tougher the further into the programme I go. The weight isn't a major problem, but it is important to focus on form for every rep. Any wandering of my mind results in a flaw in form and thus a much harder lift. One of the purposes of this type of squat routine is to make form, and settling into 'the groove' for every lift a second nature and, in that, this programme is no different. Concentration is the key.
> 
> Will be treating ourselves to a Chinese later on this evening...Chicken Chow Mein, Prawn Toast and a few chips pinched from the missus sounds like a plan to me


I wish you trained in my gym mate.


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> I wish you trained in my gym mate.


HaHa. Why is that?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Why is that?


So I could pick your brains!


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> So I could pick your brains!


LOL. Not sure I've got enough brains to share lol.

I'm a bit of a gym loner when I train. Afterwards though I'm more sociable Always happy to have a chat about any aspect of training:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Tough old day at work today, not helped by the travel to and from with horrendous conditions on the roads.

On a more positive note I have had three different people comment on how big my upper body is looking at the moment. This is a little strange as the last time I trained my upper body was the last week in November lol. I know that I am an advocate of minimalist training principles but this seems to be pushing things a bit


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

great when you get un expected comments ming, such a boost!

have had one of my step mums friends, my cousin, and even some guy was talking about me at the gym with my training partner whilst i was on a week off, saying how im filling out abit, as he rememebers me when i was at the other gym thats covered by our membership

all iv been doing is following mike mentzers heavy duty since october, plus eating a bit more, but seems like 1 working set to failure seems to be doing the trick :thumb:

keep up the good work pal :beer:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Ming,

How are you, daft question based on above, but hope your health and training are good. Yes It's been snowing terribly down here, I am peeved that South West trains Can run from Guildford to London but not the other way for commuters I think the Fare price and the amount of people requiring to need to travel to London has something to do with it. But it makes me :cursing:

Well your profile Picture suggests your a big bloke certainly, You've got some big deltoids on you.


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> great when you get un expected comments ming, such a boost!
> 
> have had one of my step mums friends, my cousin, and even some guy was talking about me at the gym with my training partner whilst i was on a week off, saying how im filling out abit, as he rememebers me when i was at the other gym thats covered by our membership
> 
> all iv been doing is following mike mentzers heavy duty since october, plus eating a bit more, but seems like 1 working set to failure seems to be doing the trick :thumb:
> 
> keep up the good work pal :beer:





strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Ming,
> 
> How are you, daft question based on above, but hope your health and training are good. Yes It's been snowing terribly down here, I am peeved that South West trains Can run from Guildford to London but not the other way for commuters I think the Fare price and the amount of people requiring to need to travel to London has something to do with it. But it makes me :cursing:
> 
> Well your profile Picture suggests your a big bloke certainly, You've got some big deltoids on you.


Cheers guys:thumbup1:

And Dan, I think the Mentzer way is an excellent way to train, and you can always have little breaks from it before returning to keep it fresh.

Matt, my avi is 18 moths old at least tbh. I weigh around 20lbs more than that now 252lbs at last weigh in, but not planning on getting any heavier than this although I am eating anything that moves at the minute to fuel my 3 times a week squatting...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys:thumbup1:
> 
> And Dan, I think the Mentzer way is an excellent way to train, and you can always have little breaks from it before returning to keep it fresh.


agreed! loving it so far started off at the end of sept/start of oct with his original routine which was the PPL from heavy duty one, and im just back from a weeks break where im gonna be doin the routine from HD2 up untill april, when im off on my hols for a couple weeks then im gonna try yates blood and guts rountine but with a slight change as i dont wanna train 2 on 1 off 2 on one off etc so gonna do day on day off, plus i would be starting my cycle then so expecting big things to happen

so you finding the new MASS routine so far, hope so far so good


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> agreed! loving it so far started off at the end of sept/start of oct with his original routine which was the PPL from heavy duty one, and im just back from a weeks break where im gonna be doin the routine from HD2 up untill april, when im off on my hols for a couple weeks then im gonna try yates blood and guts rountine but with a slight change as i dont wanna train 2 on 1 off 2 on one off etc so gonna do day on day off, plus i would be starting my cycle then so expecting big things to happen
> 
> so you finding the new MASS routine so far, hope so far so good


Yes mate, I'm enjoying myself tbh. Going back to a more strength based powerlifting style routine is so much less stressful for me than attempting to build a bodybuilder style physique. I don't have to worry about what I look like, or whether every bodypart is in proportion to all the rest. All I do is set myself target weights to lift and then lift them. It's easy for my dinosaur brain to process lol. And if I get a bit of muscle growth along the way then it's a win-win situation

I like a simple routine. I like targets and I like to plan how to achieve those targets. And I'm good at sticking to plans.

So yes. I'm having a great time.


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys:thumbup1:
> 
> And Dan, I think the Mentzer way is an excellent way to train, and you can always have little breaks from it before returning to keep it fresh.
> 
> Matt, my avi is 18 moths old at least tbh. I weigh around 20lbs more than that now 252lbs at last weigh in, but not planning on getting any heavier than this although I am eating anything that moves at the minute to fuel my 3 times a week squatting...


It would be great to see some recent pics Mingster


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Yes mate, I'm enjoying myself tbh. Going back to a more strength based powerlifting style routine is so much less stressful for me than attempting to build a bodybuilder style physique. I don't have to worry about what I look like, or whether every bodypart is in proportion to all the rest. All I do is set myself target weights to lift and then lift them. It's easy for my dinosaur brain to process lol. And if I get a bit of muscle growth along the way then it's a win-win situation
> 
> I like a simple routine. I like targets and I like to plan how to achieve those targets. And I'm good at sticking to plans.
> 
> So yes. I'm having a great time.


sounds like its all going well then mate, crack on!

iv certainly come to that same way of thinking, have all my workouts planned in my book, food tracked in myfitnesspal, so good to know what needs doing in advance rather than going in blind, all seems to be coming together nicely!

iv always seemed to get on with stuff like rippetoes and starting strength so i recon toward the end of the year come winter time im gonna give 5/3/1 a go last time i did the others i kinda sold myself short as i wasnt eating enough, will be quite interested to see how i get on with a couple extra thousand kcals in me per day lol


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> It would be great to see some recent pics Mingster


TBH I haven't taken any recently as it's been bloody freezing in my home gym and I've been wearing 2 or 3 layers of clothing to keep warm. My profile pic is the most recently taken I think and I'm around 17 and a half stone in that. Just got a bit more belly now lol and the faint outline of abs if I tense hard enough:laugh:



danMUNDY said:


> sounds like its all going well then mate, crack on!
> 
> iv certainly come to that same way of thinking, have all my workouts planned in my book, food tracked in myfitnesspal, so good to know what needs doing in advance rather than going in blind, all seems to be coming together nicely!
> 
> iv always seemed to get on with stuff like rippetoes and starting strength so i recon toward the end of the year come winter time im gonna give 5/3/1 a go last time i did the others i kinda sold myself short as i wasnt eating enough, will be quite interested to see how i get on with a couple extra thousand kcals in me per day lol


Go for it Dan. You're like me needing huge amounts of calories to grow. I find I can eat loads for weeks will little or no result then, suddenly, put on half a stone lol...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Mingster your like me I am squatting three times a week it's total hardcore. But I am addicted to squats.

Yeah Ming you should update a more recent picture dude.


----------



## strongmanmatt

YES ANYONE OUT THERE I SERIOUSLY RECOMMEND STRONG LIFTS 5X5 ADVANCED it's fantastic and as Ming says simple best part is it's squats 3 times a week genius.


----------



## Mingster

Missus is having a cooking frenzy as I type lol...

Huge dish of chicken satay, another of chicken sweet and sour, beef stew and dumplings, meatloaf in the oven and has just taken a giant home made quiche out of the oven, and a tray of lemon meringue's... I'm just about to sit down to a quarter of the quiche, a couple of baked potato's and a pint of milk to wash it down. The rest should keep me busy for the next 3 days


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Go for it Dan. You're like me needing huge amounts of calories to grow. I find I can eat loads for weeks will little or no result then, suddenly, put on half a stone lol...


def mate,i will either get strength gains, then size gains or vice versa, never seems to be at the same time, but its always a nice surprise when the scales or poundages/reps increase. know whwere you are coming from in regards to huge amounts of cals, all the unavoidable cardio involved in my job, (have i told you im a postie?) iv been taking on between 4700-5000+ kcals per day and having a nice dominos or chinese cheat at the weekend and have only put a stone on in nearly 4 months, hope the old saying 'slowly but surely wins the race' comes through here and its mostly quality gains, at those numbers it seems im lean bulking haha, still have visible abs at 15stone, cant be doing too bad, def gonna up the kcals when im on cycle though

guess the plus point is i dont have to worry about spending hours on a treadmill or stationary bike, or rower to burn anything off, can just reduce cals and im laughing :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

danMUNDY said:


> def mate,i will either get strength gains, then size gains or vice versa, never seems to be at the same time, but its always a nice surprise when the scales or poundages/reps increase. know whwere you are coming from in regards to huge amounts of cals, all the unavoidable cardio involved in my job, (have i told you im a postie?) iv been taking on between 4700-5000+ kcals per day and having a nice dominos or chinese cheat at the weekend and have only put a stone on in nearly 4 months, hope the old saying 'slowly but surely wins the race' comes through here and its mostly quality gains, at those numbers it seems im lean bulking haha, still have visible abs at 15stone, cant be doing too bad, def gonna up the kcals when im on cycle though
> 
> guess the plus point is i dont have to worry about spending hours on a treadmill or stationary bike, or rower to burn anything off, can just reduce cals and im laughing :laugh:


If our house was on your rounds you'd need an extra 1000 cals just to carry the dozens of parcels we get delivered every week. The missus is an ebay addict lol.


----------



## flinty90

MMMM beef stew and dumplings.. im on my way lol... stodge for winter at its best :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Missus is having a cooking frenzy as I type lol...
> 
> Huge dish of chicken satay, another of chicken sweet and sour, beef stew and dumplings, meatloaf in the oven and has just taken a giant home made quiche out of the oven, and a tray of lemon meringue's... I'm just about to sit down to a quarter of the quiche, a couple of baked potato's and a pint of milk to wash it down. The rest should keep me busy for the next 3 days


Can I come to yours for tea when I finish this diet mate .....

your missis sounds like an incredible cook


----------



## Mingster

Evening all.

12 hour shift today followed by some snow shovelling to free the car from 3 days worth of snow drift lol. Popped into the gym to see a man about a dog after work and ended up doing a mini workout in my normal street clothes. First upper body session in 8 weeks so I went very light on machines only. A push session involving high rep supersets - shoulder press and rear flyes on pec deck, seated bench and conventional pec deck, finishing with some machine dips. All good fun and filled in the 35 minutes I had to wait for my mate.

I doubt this will herald the restart of upper body training, but it will be interesting to see how my elbows feel tomorrow...


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 12 hour shift today followed by some snow shovelling to free the car from 3 days worth of snow drift lol. Popped into the gym to see a man about a dog after work and ended up doing a mini workout in my normal street clothes. First upper body session in 8 weeks so I went very light on machines only. A push session involving high rep supersets - shoulder press and rear flyes on pec deck, seated bench and conventional pec deck, finishing with some machine dips. All good fun and filled in the 35 minutes I had to wait for my mate.
> 
> I doubt this will herald the restart of upper body training, but it will be interesting to see how my elbows feel tomorrow...


:laugh: Ah lured in by the smell and sight of them sweaty men eh?.......just like me there.... :thumb:

Good work though ma wee monkey...

xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh: Ah lured in by the smell and sight of them sweaty men eh?.......just like me there.... :thumb:
> 
> Good work though ma wee monkey...
> 
> xxx


Sweaty men don't do a lot for me princess lol...I never sweat whilst training, I'm far too classy for that xx


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 2. DAY 3.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press.

Light Squats up to 5x170kg.

Barbell Squats.

6x3x192.5kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets x210kg.

And so was completed Week 2

Took an extra day to complete the second week, purely due to work commitments. I have a few days off next week and will endeavour to make up this day during Week 3.

Weights felt very heavy from the off tonight. Not surprising really. Have just finished 10 consecutive days at work, and my test levels should be as low as they get. I go to the docs for my bloods and other tests on Monday coming and will be getting my much needed nebido shot following these. This will be rapidly followed by a nice shot of deca as soon as I get home

Got myself angry after the third working set and the last three sets flew up no bother. This anger is what I try to instil in my good friend Greshie - sorry mate lol - but it really does do the trick for me. Form tightens, the lifts are given a purpose and, as a result, the lifts improve and get easier. Looking at the numbers for Week 3 I reckon I'll need to be angry most of the week:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Going from strength to strength Ming

Get mad !


----------



## Greshie

But as I've said, I'm not an angry person, I rarely get worked up very long about anything ! :no:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> But as I've said, I'm not an angry person, I rarely get worked up very long about anything ! :no:


I know mate. You need a different approach. We're all different, thankfully


----------



## Mingster

Well then, a day off at long last and I don't know what to do with myself lol. I have a long list of jobs to be getting on with but I have the house to myself today, and I plan on doing very little, chilling, and recharging the batteries a little before ploughing on with more graft. The snow is starting to fall again this morning and I had a pleasant winter walk with the dog earlier, I have eaten well and now...now I'm at a loose end

Think I'll do a bit of stretching and physio first then see how I feel. I am tempted to have a little light benching session but that might not be the thing to do with the dreaded Week 3 of the squat programme starting tomorrow. Then again, if I eat more food... :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Hope you had a good day Ming .... we all need to have do nothing days sometimes !


----------



## Mingster

No benching done in the end. Spent the day tidying the house up a bit, eating and generally chilling out. First day off work is often a chill day Planning on doing a few bigger jobs tomorrow and it will be the first session of the dreaded week 3 squatting programmemg:

I've said before that I work with some big lads. Yesterday there were three of us working together and we weighed 360kg between us lol. You should have seen the size of the bait boxes:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

The thaw seems to have finally started. My home gym is under this little lot somewhere


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The thaw seems to have finally started. My home gym is under this little lot somewhere
> 
> View attachment 108968


A nice layer of insulation there ... so get lifting ! :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> A nice layer of insulation there ... so get lifting ! :laugh: :whistling:


Later, mate later. I have some serious eating to do first. Week 3 demands food lol...

So far today I've had 6 eggs, 2 wholemeal with butter - one with jam, 2 pints of milk, 4 Weetabix, a 75g protein shake with 2 tablespoons of condensed milk and a crumpet with cheese. I have 300g chicken stir fry and 150g of basmati rice to come, then some pre workout snack stuff, then my session


----------



## loganator

Snow is the same up here mate ....luckily for me my missis lives just round the corner from the gym so i stopped there last night 

Heading off to do legs in a bit !


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 1.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.

Light Squats up to 6x160kg.

Barbell Squats.

4x6x180kg.

Core work and stretching.

A little grip work with my Heavy Grippers.

So there is the first day of Week 3 safely deposited into the strength bank, and thank goodness for that. Not too bad a session at all in all fairness. I really focused on form today and reaped the rewards. A nice slow descent on each and every rep, exploding from the bottom position and really concentrating on getting my hips forward and under the bar as quickly as possible. One of the biggest mistakes I find is trying to squat using quad strength. To optimise your power you need to drive with your hips and glutes and get that centre of power directly under the object you are lifting. The increase in power is amazing.

You might not build the massive quads of a bodybuilder, but you will be able to pick up annoying people and throw them over hedges with ease


----------



## MURPHYZ

Light squats of 160kg ? :lol:

Ming, you my friend are a true viking warrior, kinda makes me wanna grow a beard. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> Light squats of 160kg ? :lol:
> 
> Ming, you my friend are a true viking warrior, kinda makes me wanna grow a beard. :thumb:


LOL. Beard growing takes real strength


----------



## Galaxy

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 1.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Light Squats up to 6x160kg.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 4x6x180kg.
> 
> Core work and stretching.
> 
> A little grip work with my Heavy Grippers.
> 
> So there is the first day of Week 3 safely deposited into the strength bank, and thank goodness for that. Not too bad a session at all in all fairness. I really focused on form today and reaped the rewards. A nice slow descent on each and every rep, exploding from the bottom position and really concentrating on getting my hips forward and under the bar as quickly as possible. One of the biggest mistakes I find is trying to squat using quad strength. To optimise your power you need to drive with your hips and glutes and get that centre of power directly under the object you are lifting. The increase in power is amazing.
> 
> You might not build the massive quads of a bodybuilder, but you will be able to pick up annoying people and throw them over hedges with ease





Breeny said:


> *Light squats of 160kg* ? :lol:
> 
> Ming, you my friend are a true viking warrior, kinda makes me wanna grow a beard. :thumb:


My thoughts exactly 

Only a few days now till your back on the test, then you can lift serious weights :whistling:

Good stuff mate


----------



## Galaxy

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 1.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Light Squats up to 6x160kg.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 4x6x180kg.
> 
> Core work and stretching.
> 
> A little grip work with my Heavy Grippers.
> 
> So there is the first day of Week 3 safely deposited into the strength bank, and thank goodness for that. Not too bad a session at all in all fairness. I really focused on form today and reaped the rewards. A nice slow descent on each and every rep, exploding from the bottom position and really concentrating on getting my hips forward and under the bar as quickly as possible. One of the biggest mistakes I find is trying to squat using quad strength. To optimise your power you need to drive with your hips and glutes and get that centre of power directly under the object you are lifting. The increase in power is amazing.
> 
> You might not build the massive quads of a bodybuilder, but you will be able to pick up annoying people and throw them over hedges with ease





Breeny said:


> *Light squats of 160kg* ? :lol:
> 
> Ming, you my friend are a true viking warrior, kinda makes me wanna grow a beard. :thumb:


My thoughts exactly 

Only a few days now till your back on the test, then you can lift serious weights :whistling:

Good stuff mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 1.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Light Squats up to 6x160kg.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 4x6x180kg.
> 
> Core work and stretching.
> 
> A little grip work with my Heavy Grippers.
> 
> So there is the first day of Week 3 safely deposited into the strength bank, and thank goodness for that. Not too bad a session at all in all fairness. I really focused on form today and reaped the rewards. A nice slow descent on each and every rep, exploding from the bottom position and really concentrating on getting my hips forward and under the bar as quickly as possible. One of the biggest mistakes I find is trying to squat using quad strength. To optimise your power you need to drive with your hips and glutes and get that centre of power directly under the object you are lifting. The increase in power is amazing.
> 
> You might not build the massive quads of a bodybuilder, but you will be able to pick up annoying people and throw them over hedges with ease


much more interested in the people throwing than the bb's quads.


----------



## Mingster

Galaxy said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Only a few days now till your back on the test, then you can lift serious weights :whistling:
> 
> Good stuff mate


3 more days and counting



Dirk McQuickly said:


> much more interested in the people throwing than the bb's quads.


It's a North Eastern variation on caber tossing:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Legs feeling pretty good this morning with just a bit of an ache in the knees, especially the right knee. The floor of my home gym isn't level as it was originally an open area of yard and the concrete floor was slightly sloped for drainage purposes. When I squat the floor slopes from back to front and from left to right so my right leg engages slightly earlier than my left. I also have to sit back slightly further than would otherwise be the case. It's not ideal but is the way things are so just have to get on with it...

I'm very pleased with the fact that my hamstrings seem to be keeping pace with my thighs even though I'm not training them directly. I have stopped lunging since beginning this routine as I aim on minimising strain on my knees. I have also stopped doing SLDLs since my last disc issue, even though they are a top exercise and I recommend them to all, as they cause me lower back pain regardless of the weight used. Nevertheless, my hams are keeping pace and the squats are living up to their reputation as a total leg builder


----------



## Mingster

Had a busy day today putting right the botched job a so-called plumber did fitting a new toilet. I knew I should have done this myself in the first place. Jobs done, but the toilet has leaked ruining the floor. Sitting here freezing at the minute with windows wide open trying to dry out the bathroom. Did a bit of outstanding plumbing work in the kitchen whilst I was on so house is upside down.

Will be having a large house special pizza a little later as a reward and to cheer myself up lol. And as a carb up to get through MASS Day 2 tomorrow...


----------



## Mingster

Back from the doc's and a session of being prodded, poked, jabbed, things extracted and things put into me. Feel a bit traumatised lol, but all tests safely undergone and a gram of pharma test jabbed into my right glute. Immediately felt much better and rushed around to the shop to buy several carrier bags of food which I then proceeded to curl all the way home

Cup of tea, 4 Weetabix, 75g of protein and condensed milk shake and a pint of milk for breakfast. Sitting down now to a full English with all the trimmings


----------



## Mingster

And to celebrate the return to testosterone...

...Probably the heaviest 3 minute song you are ever likely to hear...And from 1977 to bootmg:


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 2.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.

Warm Up Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg.

Working Set Squats.

5x5x190kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps x210kg over 3 sets.

And done. Wow. Been dreading this session since I worked out the programme tbh. 5x5 with 190kg always seemed a lot, especially following the volume of the past weeks. But not today BOOM. Felt super strong and powerful today. Maybe it's the fact that I had my nebido injection this morning or, much more likely, the fact that my form is steadily improving week by week. Or even the huge full English fry-up I had for my second breakfast this morning. Whatever it was, I barely broke a sweat today. 8 sets of Squats in 30 minutes, plus 10 minutes for the warm up and 5 minutes Calf work at the end. 45 minute session and done.

I'm chuffed to bits lol. Absolutely buzzing


----------



## Tassotti

Awesome !!!!!!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Awesome !!!!!!


Cheers Tass.

To say I'm pleased with myself would be an understatement lol.

What I have noticed doing this routine is the fact that my form is improving all the time. I always fancied my form to be pretty good to start with but the fact that I am squatting with such regularity makes it almost impossible not to improve. Every session I notice some small factor to work on. In the normal way of things, squatting once a week, it would take an eternity to put this into practice. Squatting three times a week enables me to make huge strides forward every week and I can hit my 'groove' so much easier.

Sore knees, but I'm loving it lol...


----------



## Mingster

Legs feeling pretty decent this morning. No unwarranted aches or pains, at least no more than I usually get from my aged limbs lol. Mild doms and a 'heavy' solid feel to quads,calves and, to a lesser degree, hamstrings. Will do a little bit of stretching today, keep the calories high, and begin the mental preparation for the next workout. 6x3x202.5kg up next


----------



## Mingster

Starting my cycle today. 800 test/600 deca for the first few weeks, but will be reducing the test by half around week 5/6. Going to run dbol at 30mg a day for the first 2 weeks simply as I have some tabs to use up. If the cycle goes well I may add a small dose of tren halfway through for the strength benefits...

1-6 test 800.

7-20 test 400.

1-16 deca 600.

11-20 tren 2/300.

Orals whenever


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit p1ssed off today. Seem to be surrounded by idiots or unreliable people at the minute. My solicitor has messed up big style on some legal documents. I've waited ages for there completion and finally they have arrived but are riddled with errors.

I've been waiting in for a workman who was supposed to be here for 11 o'clock. Still no sign.

The bloody binmen didn't come the other day and have turned up today out of the blue but, of course, my bin wasn't out.

Various other annoying things as well.

Rant over. Will try to take it out in the gym a little later


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit p1ssed off today. Seem to be surrounded by idiots or unreliable people at the minute. My solicitor has messed up big style on some legal documents. I've waited ages for there completion and finally they have arrived but are riddled with errors.
> 
> I've been waiting in for a workman who was supposed to be here for 11 o'clock. Still no sign.
> 
> The bloody binmen didn't come the other day and have turned up today out of the blue but, of course, my bin wasn't out.
> 
> Various other annoying things as well.
> 
> Rant over. Will try to take it out in the gym a little later


Oh dear ... well at least you will have plenty of anger to spend on those squats !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Oh dear ... well at least you will have plenty of anger to spend on those squats !


Mwaaaahahahahahahaha!!!

Haven't done one of those for a while lol. Feeling a bit better now actually. Workman eventually turned up, did a good job and, more importantly, did it buckshee so I'm a happy chap

Have had a quick siesta and am now lined up for my workout in around 30 minutes. Was hoping to get a video today, but, with the delay, it will be too dark to get a decent picture I fear. Will get a one up asap, and will definitely be filming week 5 and the max attempt/s:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 3.

Warm Up.

All the usual stuff.

Squats - Warm UP.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg.

Squats - Working Sets.

6x3x202.5kg.

Couldn't be bothered with anything else tbh.

Funny session. Hit all my targets but didn't enjoy it much at all. In a strangely subdued mood this evening and not at all sure why. Found it difficult to get worked up and pretty much went through the motions. I can be a moody old [email protected] at times lol...

On a positive note, however, that is Week 3 successfully negotiated and much more comfortably than I had envisioned. Starting to worry now that I have set the bar too low and should have done more. HaHa, you know you are in trouble when you start second guessing yourself. Time will tell and I am looking forward to the more progressive style of training that Week 4 will bring.

Trained too late tonight to get a video sadly. My gym is very dark with one feeble bulb for illumination. I will have vids up of any decent lifts to come.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

will look forward to the vids ming, always good to see ya lifting big :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Wedding anniversary tomorrow Cue two days of lifting free activities lol. Back to the squatting over the weekend...


----------



## Greshie

Congratulations ... :thumb:

But don't get a hernia !


----------



## Guest

Congrats to you both mucka.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Congrats to you both mucka.


X2 All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Thanks for all the best wishes.

Some really good people here. Top folk, each and every one of you:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Legs feel really worked for the first time during MASS

That is not to say that they haven't felt trained before, as I have been in a fair bit of pain up till this point. Today, however, they feel obliterated. Aching in a good way, heavy, and totally trained to their limits. Luckily I've got a two day break before my next session. The missus and I have a couple of anniversary meals to enjoy, and I will be taking as many calories on board as I can to accelerate the recovery process. I really am feeling a sense of achievement on completion of the first three weeks of this programme. I've done the donkey work. It's up to me now to maximise the potential of this and get the best results possible from the remainder of the programme.

Lets really give this a good go:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 3. DAY 3.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> All the usual stuff.
> 
> Squats - Warm UP.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg.
> 
> Squats - Working Sets.
> 
> 6x3x202.5kg.
> 
> Couldn't be bothered with anything else tbh.
> 
> Funny session. Hit all my targets but didn't enjoy it much at all. In a strangely subdued mood this evening and not at all sure why. Found it difficult to get worked up and pretty much went through the motions. I can be a moody old [email protected] at times lol...
> 
> On a positive note, however, that is Week 3 successfully negotiated and much more comfortably than I had envisioned. Starting to worry now that I have set the bar too low and should have done more. HaHa, you know you are in trouble when you start second guessing yourself. Time will tell and I am looking forward to the more progressive style of training that Week 4 will bring.
> 
> Trained too late tonight to get a video sadly. My gym is very dark with one feeble bulb for illumination. I will have vids up of any decent lifts to come.


get them vids on Mingster !


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Wedding anniversary tomorrow Cue two days of lifting free activities lol. Back to the squatting over the weekend...


Congratulations Mr and Mrs Mingster !


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> get them vids on Mingster !


As soon as I lift something worth seeing they'll be up never fear



loganator said:


> Congratulations Mr and Mrs Mingster !


Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

Happy anniversary  xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Happy anniversary  xxx


Cheers Princess x


----------



## MURPHYZ

Happy anniversary Mr n Mrs Ming


----------



## Mingster

Cheers Breeny

Missus said tonight that my physique has totally changed since I've started powerlifting again. She said I was starting to look like Scot Mendelson:lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Morning you fcukin massive sexual predator


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Morning you fcukin massive sexual predator


Morning to you Flints, you pipe probing, nailed diet eating, hockey stick wielding, bike riding weirdo


----------



## PHMG

Mingster said:


> Cheers Breeny
> 
> Missus said tonight that my physique has totally changed since I've started powerlifting again. She said I was starting to look like Scot Mendelson:lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 109536


well that can only be a compliment in my eyes. beast


----------



## Mingster

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well that can only be a compliment in my eyes. beast


Oh yes. In fact I'm much better lol. I can squat too


----------



## PHMG

Mingster said:


> Oh yes. In fact I'm much better lol. I can squat too


and modest i see :lol:


----------



## Mingster

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and modest i see :lol:


Naturally


----------



## Mingster

Have had a worrying day or two as a reading from my tests came back way over range on liver function. I've had a couple of tests retaken - and will be having another done in 3 weeks time - and had various trips to the docs. Finally had my endo on the phone today and she has reassured me that she feels all is well, and that the rogue results were down to factors other than imminent liver shutdown lol.

I will still be having further tests but that is a massive relief


----------



## Guest

If in doubt, up the doses mate. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> If in doubt, up the doses mate. :lol:


LOL. I try to stay as natty as possible mate, just to give everyone else a chance:whistling:

Off out tonight for a anniversary meal - another one lol - at an Italian place in Durham City. Funnily enough I haven't been eating as much as usual lately but still weighed in at 252lbs at the doc's today. Feeling pretty bloated tbh but I guess that is the powerlifter look


----------



## Mingster

Aha1 The missus pulled a flanker, and the suggested Italian meal was a ruse cunningly played. The meal turned out to be at one of these posh places with fancy cuisine. A. The missus wanted to surprise me. And, B. She didn't want me to turn up with preconceived ideas about portion size and posh clientele.

As it happens the meal was first class. More than enough to fill even me, delicious and served with style. The mood was relaxed and a great time was had by all. I had a breaded rabbit and dill starter, venison pudding and vegetables for the main course, and the poshest sticky toffee pudding, vanilla ice cream and butterscotch for dessert. Lovely.

Very nice indeed, but not the sort of thing we could afford except on special occasions lol...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Aha1 The missus pulled a flanker, and the suggested Italian meal was a ruse cunningly played. The meal turned out to be at one of these posh places with fancy cuisine. A. The missus wanted to surprise me. And, B. She didn't want me to turn up with preconceived ideas about portion size and posh clientele.
> 
> As it happens the meal was first class. More than enough to fill even me, delicious and served with style. The mood was relaxed and a great time was had by all. I had a breaded rabbit and dill starter, venison pudding and vegetables for the main course, and the poshest sticky toffee pudding, vanilla ice cream and butterscotch for dessert. Lovely.
> 
> Very nice indeed, but not the sort of thing we could afford except on special occasions lol...


Sounds grand mate ...you gotta live a little every now n then ,treat yourselves :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Sounds grand mate ...you gotta live a little every now n then ,treat yourselves :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob

I'll be treating myself to some new kneecaps if I keep this squatting routine going much longer lol. Been very sore of late. Only 2 weeks to go though, so no backing out now. Am quite looking forward to only squatting once a week and the additional recovery that will bring. Also looking forward to the specialist bench routine. At least I can lie down whilst doing that lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ

How's tricks Ming, sounds like things are going well in here, loads of squatting being done with baby weights  glad u and an your Mrs had a nice time m8, when do we get result pics u big beasty viking warrior


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob
> 
> I'll be treating myself to some new kneecaps if I keep this squatting routine going much longer lol. Been very sore of late. Only 2 weeks to go though, so no backing out now. Am quite looking forward to only squatting once a week and the additional recovery that will bring. Also looking forward to the specialist bench routine. At least I can lie down whilst doing that lol.


Grease nipples for the knee caps works a treat lol

If i can come through what im gonna be doing in 2 hours time what i mentioned to you then you can get through 2 more weeks of squatting lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Aha1 The missus pulled a flanker, and the suggested Italian meal was a ruse cunningly played. The meal turned out to be at one of these posh places with fancy cuisine. A. The missus wanted to surprise me. And, B. She didn't want me to turn up with preconceived ideas about portion size and posh clientele.
> 
> As it happens the meal was first class. More than enough to fill even me, delicious and served with style. The mood was relaxed and a great time was had by all. I had a breaded rabbit and dill starter, venison pudding and vegetables for the main course, and the poshest sticky toffee pudding, vanilla ice cream and butterscotch for dessert. Lovely.
> 
> Very nice indeed, but not the sort of thing we could afford except on special occasions lol...


happy anniversary mate! we're off for a meal this evening. very excited.


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 4. DAY 1.

Usual warm up stuff.

Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x4x200kg. 2x4x210kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.

Very hard work today. Don't know if the rich food I ate last night didn't agree with me or what but I've felt awful all day, struggled to eat anything much and have just been very lethargic. Strength felt way, way down as a result. Managed to do what I had to do but was well off top form. Ah well, these things happen. The missus recorded a video of my last set at 210kg so I will upload it soon. Not bad but depth was touch and go as the spotters had mysteriously moved up a hole and it's very off putting when the bar catches them I can tell you lol...


----------



## Mingster




----------



## Rob68

Great going mate,nice encouraging Yes from the missus to :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Great going mate,nice encouraging Yes from the missus to :thumb:


HaHa. She does like to get in on the act doesn't she

Could have done with a tad more depth but I couldn't go any lower due to the spotters. I actually caught the bar on them on the first rep and, as there was no stopping then, had to squat down as close to them as I could from that point. I felt pretty weak today but still managed reasonably comfortably so mustn't grumble. Feel like I might be coming down with something though. Diet has been pretty poor for the last couple of days...


----------



## Rob68

Seeing as though it was a 2nd set seemed easy enough even if you aint feeling strong and all that clever to,so fair play to you pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

It looks easier than it felt tbh lol...


----------



## Mingster

Not feeling well at all today. Knew things weren't right during yesterday's session. Lying around today and eating very little. Luckily I'm not back at work until Wednesday, but may well need an extra day or so rest before my next session.

Isn't there always something:rolleyes:


----------



## Greshie

Hope you get back to rights soon !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hope you get back to rights soon !


Cheers Gresh. I'm turning into a softy


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit better today, but won't be venturing into the gym. Still struggling to eat and feeling weak so I'll give it at least another day to rest further.

I've coped pretty well up until now with the 3 time a week squatting but, as the weights and intensity increase the further into the routine I get, I wonder if I need that little bit extra rest to progress? Normally I ignore the fact that I'm coming up 52 this year but, realistically, this must be a factor I suppose. At 30 I'm sure I would tear this up, at 50...who knows?

Results so far have been interesting. It's difficult to tell how strength has been effected as I've done more volume than weight. Having said that I was doing 1x5x190kg when I squatted 230kg. I'm doing 190kg for 5x5 now. Muscle size has increased with more definition and shape to my thighs, hams and calves. This has been achieved whilst never straying beyond the 6 rep mark. Finally, I seem to have added around half a stone to my bodyweight.


----------



## Mingster

Just for the record my bloods taken last week showed a test level of 7.9 nmol from a recommended range of 8.4 to 28.6.

So, below the recommended range but no dropping of size nor strength...


----------



## Tassotti

Takes some grit to move those sort of weights on those super -low test levels !

No wonder you're a bit tired


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Takes some grit to move those sort of weights on those super -low test levels !
> 
> No wonder you're a bit tired


TBH this must be true but I don't feel any weaker off cycle/low test for some reason. When my test was originally diagnosed as undetectable I didn't feel weak, although I displayed several other symptoms of low test. I suppose it must affect me though. I'm probably too stupid to admit it lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ

The only rational solution here Ming, is of course to up the dose:bounce:

well done on the squats m8 , that's some serious weight shifted:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> The only rational solution here Ming, is of course to up the dose:bounce:
> 
> well done on the squats m8 , that's some serious weight shifted:thumb:


Just jabbed second week of cycle mate. Have decided to stick with 1ml of test 400 a week throughout. A lot lower than most, but enough for me I believe. I've never been a big responder to gear tbh and, together with 600mg of deca, this should be enough to keep things ticking over. It's always easier to add more if required


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> Just jabbed second week of cycle mate. Have decided to stick with 1ml of test 400 a week throughout. A lot lower than most, but enough for me I believe. I've never been a big responder to gear tbh and, together with 600mg of deca, this should be enough to keep things ticking over. It's always easier to add more if required


Reminds me I need to plan my next cycle, not sure what the plan is yet tho, not in any real rush tbh as my weight is going up slow and steady at the moment, my target for 2013 was to get over 14st, but it looks like I need to set the bar higher and go for maybe 14.8 instead, we shall see tho. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> Reminds me I need to plan my next cycle, not sure what the plan is yet tho, not in any real rush tbh as my weight is going up slow and steady at the moment, my target for 2013 was to get over 14st, but it looks like I need to set the bar higher and go for maybe 14.8 instead, we shall see tho. :thumbup1:


The secret is to get the most bang for your buck. The least gear used to get decent results with limited sides. IMO slow, steady gains are much better than rapid ones and are much more likely to stay put when off cycle.

Lots of people blow up then shrink down, then end up never coming off cycle to prevent this. Steady, long term gains are what you want


----------



## MURPHYZ

Mingster said:


> The secret is to get the most bang for your buck. The least gear used to get decent results with limited sides. IMO slow, steady gains are much better than rapid ones and are much more likely to stay put when off cycle.
> 
> Lots of people blow up then shrink down, then end up never coming off cycle to prevent this. Steady, long term gains are what you want


Good points there m8, I'm unassisted at the moment (been off since beginning of november roughly) and gaining weight still hence my not being in any rush to jump back on just yet, should be a good year for growing methinks. :beer:


----------



## Guest

People come off? :whistling:

One thing I have learnt on here is Ming is an untapped font of useful knowledge. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

How you feeling Barbie you manned up yet ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> How you feeling Barbie you manned up yet ?


I've watched my Mario Balotelli motivational dvd and feel great now, invincible

Unfortunately I've also given myself a silly haircut, drove my car into a swimming pool and told my boss he's a long-haired, scarf wearing little girl


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I've watched my Mario Balotelli motivational dvd and feel great now, invincible
> 
> Unfortunately I've also given myself a silly haircut, drove my car into a swimming pool and told my boss he's a long-haired, scarf wearing little girl


:laugh: Thats the spirit,just a normal day then


----------



## Mingster

Very cold here today with an inch of snow on the ground which has fell overnight.

Planning on taking the dog for a walk shortly then into the gym for a session. Will take a few days to get back to full steam but lets see what can be achieved in the mean time. There's very little of this routine left to complete, the hard graft has been done, so no point in stopping now


----------



## Rob68

Same here mate bloody snow again :thumbdown:

How is the injury you had was it your arm i cant remember,before you started this MASS program ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Same here mate bloody snow again :thumbdown:
> 
> How is the injury you had was it your arm i cant remember,before you started this MASS program ?


Well, I stopped training upper body to give the tendonosis in my elbows a rest. they feel much better now though still not 100%. I guess I won't know for sure until I start training upper body again.

Prior to that I injured my right forearm unloading plates from my barbell. That injury shows little sign of improvement even though it has now been several months since it occurred. Something minor has obviously snapped or has become detached here. I'll have to continue to train around this injury and look at an op sometime when needs must.

I hope to resume upper body work either next week or, at the latest, the week after


----------



## flinty90

hope you can get back on it soon bro... fcukin sucks working around little niggly injuries !!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> hope you can get back on it soon bro... fcukin sucks working around little niggly injuries !!


When you're ancient like me everything becomes a niggle lol. I'm getting signed up for the remake of Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Rob68

They can sow new arms and hands on these days mate put your name down for some ask for the 20` arm ones :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> When you're ancient like me everything becomes a niggle lol. I'm getting signed up for the remake of Grumpy Old Men


grumpy old warriors more like !!


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> They can sow new arms and hands on these days mate put your name down for some ask for the 20` arm ones :thumb:


why would he go smaller pmsl


----------



## mal

why arnt you on tb500 ? pull your finger out!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> They can sow new arms and hands on these days mate put your name down for some ask for the 20` arm ones :thumb:


I'm not taking a cut in arm size for anyone:no:



flinty90 said:


> grumpy old warriors more like !!


Sitting round the camp fire eating a deer, swigging mead and having a good bit grump. Can't beat it


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> why arnt you on tb500 ? pull your finger out!


You have any spare for a poor old vet? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I'm not taking a cut in arm size for anyone:no:
> 
> Sitting round the camp fire eating a deer, swigging mead and having a good bit grump. Can't beat it


lol yeah lining up the next 3 wenches you were also going to destroy that night in your tent made of bearskins lol !!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> lol yeah lining up the next 3 wenches you were also going to destroy that night in your tent made of bearskins lol !!


Thors teeth!! I must be getting old. I forgot the three wenches... :crying:


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 4. DAY 2.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.

Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 3x5x195kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.

So back on the programme. Only did 3x5 with 195kg. The routine calls for 5x5 at this weight but, after my short illness break and lack of calories, I just wasn't up to it. Rather than drop the weight I dropped the sets - it's less of a psychological blow for me to do it this way

All well, apart from the aching knees. Hopefully they will recover when I return to training legs once a week.


----------



## MURPHYZ

I can safely say that 195kg would officially drive my legs deep into the ground like a cartoon all squished on the floor.

Good going m8, you'll be back to your ol self soon enough.


----------



## Mingster

Breeny said:


> I can safely say that 195kg would officially drive my legs deep into the ground like a cartoon all squished on the floor.
> View attachment 110020
> 
> 
> Good going m8, you'll be back to your ol self soon enough.


But I must do better

240kgs next week. It has to be done


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> MASS. WEEK 4. DAY 2.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 3x5x195kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.
> 
> So back on the programme. Only did 3x5 with 195kg. The routine calls for 5x5 at this weight but, after my short illness break and lack of calories, I just wasn't up to it. Rather than drop the weight I dropped the sets - it's less of a psychological blow for me to do it this way
> 
> All well, apart from the aching knees. Hopefully they will recover when I return to training legs once a week.


Good to see your still pushing it mate ....crush your enemis , see them driven before you and hear the lamentation of their women


----------



## Mingster

A couple of milestones reached today...

One being the fact that I have completed my first upper body workout since the last week in November I was planning on starting these up again next week, or even the week after. Truth be told, I couldn't wait, so I brought things forward.

The other milestone was that of bench pressing. It's been over a year since I last bench pressed and, save for a very occasional set of db presses, a similar amount of time since I did any pressing work whatsoever. I'm not convinced my elbows are back to 100% but they probably never will be tbh. 80% will do me fine.

I plan to concentrate on benching for the next few weeks.This will involve two sessions a week. One 'heavy' session followed by some shoulder work, and a lighter session followed by back. I will stick a leg session between the two. All benching will be done in strict powerlifting fashion with a slow negative movement, an explosive positive and a exaggerated pause on the chest between each rep. I don't see any point in being able to bench 160 or whatever, but only be able to manage 135 paused on meet day. I will be taking the benching slowly and concentrating on form, something that has always been missing from my game. Back in the day, when I was young and daft, I always used to rely on my big squat and deads and neglected bench work and form. Belatedly, I intend to improve this area.

Today then, I did several sets of bench, concentrating on form, pausing on every rep, working my way up to 120kg. Did a couple of sets of close grip, and finished with a couple of sets of flyes to get a nice stretch. I added a few sets of shrugs, side and rear lateral raises to round off the workout. I'm very pleased with the way this session went and I found it great fun. Hopefully from little acorns...


----------



## Greshie

That's our Ming ... never say die! :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Seems like just the session you needed pal :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That's our Ming ... never say die! :thumb:





Rob68 said:


> Seems like just the session you needed pal :thumb:


Cheers guys.

Yes, it went well considering I've had a long lay off. I've spent quite a bit of time lately watching bench press videos and reading form guides to improve the way I go about this. Previously I would basically lie back on the bench and push lol, but now the missus thinks I'm looking like Scott Mendelson I need to up my game It will take some time to get anywhere near a decent style, especially as I'm not the most flexible person in the world, but I will give it a good go and see where I get. Strength will only lift so much so I'm hoping technique will make up the rest.


----------



## Mingster

Have the place to myself as the missus is staying over at one of the daughters house tonight, so am having a mellow evening.

I have a sweet and sour chicken cooking on the range, the dog is sprawled out on his chaise longue, and I have been listening to some old Kate Bush stuff






I had to pick the video with the sword


----------



## Rob68

Kate Bush,now theres a fruitloop if ever i saw one :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Kate Bush,now theres a fruitloop if ever i saw one :laugh:


My kinda gal

Isn't this more your kind of fruitloop mate? :whistling:



:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Hey watch it ...manchester icon right there :lol:


----------



## Rob68

I wonder if Bez`s dad was well proud of his sons hey days,his dad was pretty high up in the manchester police force at the time :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Kate Bush is a very wealthy fruitloop! and a legend!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Kate Bush is a very wealthy fruitloop! and a legend!


Unfortunately Bez is just a fruitloop :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> My kinda gal
> 
> Isn't this more your kind of fruitloop mate? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 110237
> 
> 
> :lol:


He used to come in our local all the time (Halfway House in cheetham hill) same with shaun ryder, got pics somewhere ill try dig them out

He come in one night with his new teeth, was in tears laughing every time he smiled the black light on in the pub would illuminate his teeth. really nice fella cracking laugh.


----------



## Mingster

And a fruitloop What more could you wish for:wub:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> View attachment 110238
> 
> 
> And a fruitloop What more could you wish for:wub:


Ah see now im gonna have to trump Kate here and plumb for Debbie :wub:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> He used to come in our local all the time (Halfway House in cheetham hill) same with shaun ryder, got pics somewhere ill try dig them out
> 
> He come in one night with his new teeth, was in tears laughing every time he smiled the black light on in the pub would illuminate his teeth. really nice fella cracking laugh.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Ah see now im gonna have to trump Kate here and plumb for Debbie :wub:
> 
> View attachment 110239


Now, blondes just don't do it for me mate...


----------



## Greshie

Now I liked Blondie in their heyday, but Debbie Harry has really aged ... where as Kate still looks good!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Now, blondes just don't do it for me mate...


Fussy git :lol:

How about ?



@Dave ... Someone shouted me one day a few years back, wanted his pic with me :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Have the place to myself as the missus is staying over at one of the daughters house tonight, so am having a mellow evening.
> 
> I have a sweet and sour chicken cooking on the range, the dog is sprawled out on his chaise longue, and I have been listening to some old Kate Bush stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pick the video with the sword


Can just see you now big man watching the kate video......... :whistling:










................. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Can just see you now big man watching the kate video......... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................. :thumbup1:


HaHa. I knew that bloody web cam wasn't broken!!


----------



## Rick89

not been in here for a while ming

looks awesome , well happy to see you going for power now loving the attitude an smashin the food and weights

serious beast work awesome buddy


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> not been in here for a while ming
> 
> looks awesome , well happy to see you going for power now loving the attitude an smashin the food and weights
> 
> serious beast work awesome buddy


Cheers Rick:thumbup1:

First target is to avoid injury lol. Second is a 600 total...But I would prefer that to be a 700 total really


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rick:thumbup1:
> 
> First target is to avoid injury lol. Second is a 600 total...But I would prefer that to be a 700 total really


nice goals mate

look forward to seeing them smashed big man


----------



## Mingster

With the weights going up and the training moving on apace I've invested in some more kit...

I've ordered an extra pair of bar hooks for my rack, a new 7 foot Olympic barbell (700kg rated) and another two 20kg Olympic plates When these arrive I will be able to have two bars permanently set up on my rack, one for squatting and one for benching, and a third bar stood in the corner for use when t-bar rowing (back permitting). I will also have 12 20kg plates but could still do with a few more...

You can never have too many 20kg plates


----------



## Mingster

A day of rest today to prepare for a squatting session tomorrow.

Weighed in at exactly 18 stone yet again but am noticeably leaner with more definition showing overall. This is a pattern I seem to follow. Weight stays stationary for a good while but I progressively recomp. Then, a growth spurt where I get a little 'rounded' lol, followed by another recomp. I'm not really looking to add any more bodyweight tbh. 18 stone at 5' 11" is quite heavy enough I feel.

Tonight, however, it's feed time, piling in the energy to fuel tomorrows squatting. Currently munching my way through half a plate sized home-made quiche, a packet of Southern Fried Chicken and another packet of Greggs mini sausage rolls, washed down with a can of Stella Artois Cidre Got a variety of sweet treats for afters but I'm undecided which to have at the moment.

I'm a big fan of pre heavy session carb ups:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> A day of rest today to prepare for a squatting session tomorrow.
> 
> Weighed in at exactly 18 stone yet again but am noticeably leaner with more definition showing overall. This is a pattern I seem to follow. Weight stays stationary for a good while but I progressively recomp. Then, a growth spurt where I get a little 'rounded' lol, followed by another recomp. I'm not really looking to add any more bodyweight tbh. 18 stone at 5' 11" is quite heavy enough I feel.
> 
> *Tonight, however, it's feed time, piling in the energy to fuel tomorrows squatting. Currently munching my way through half a plate sized home-made quiche, a packet of Southern Fried Chicken and another packet of Greggs mini sausage rolls, washed down with a can of Stella Artois Cidre Got a variety of sweet treats for afters but I'm undecided which to have at the moment.*
> 
> I'm a big fan of pre heavy session carb ups:thumbup1:


I swear one day youll fking pop :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> I swear one day youll fking pop :laugh:


Pity Mrs Ming ... chained to the stove forced to supply a never ending conveyor belt of foody goodies


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Pity Mrs Ming ... chained to the stove forced to supply a never ending conveyor belt of foody goodies


Wonder if he has a conveyor belt in his house from the stove to his mouth :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Wonder if he has a conveyor belt in his house from the stove to his mouth :lol:


Probably just sits in front of the oven ......


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I swear one day youll fking pop :laugh:





Greshie said:


> Pity Mrs Ming ... chained to the stove forced to supply a never ending conveyor belt of foody goodies


I put these in the oven myself

The missus gets ample recompense, I can assure you, and has unlimited access to my awesomeness on demand:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

MASS. WEEK 4. DAY 3.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High rep leg press.

Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x200kg. 3x3x215kg.

Touch and go Box/Bench Squat.

1x240kg.

No energy left for Calf work so done. Not at my best today, although targets met. Although I ate well last night I have had little or no appetite today and energy levels were low. I think I'm paying the price for running this programme effectively natty lol. I'm about at my limits atm and will need to wait until my cycle kicks in to improve much on this I feel. I managed a 250kg natty squat way back when but I suspect that this is beyond me at 50+. Sad but true

Stuck the 240 box squat in for the hell of it. Touch and go but there you are Video forthcoming...


----------



## Rob68

Always say `you never know` granted it wont be natty but im sure somewhere in your stubborness,you have your sight set on that 250 again 

Nice session as always though pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Always say `you never know` granted it wont be natty but im sure somewhere in your stubborness,you have your sight set on that 250 again
> 
> Nice session as always though pal :thumbup1:


I don't know whether to be disappointed by the MASS routine or not lol. If I look at it objectively I achieved my 230kg pre Christmas squat towards the end of a long aas cycle. Today I did a - albeit touch and go - 240kg squat less than 2 weeks into my new cycle, which won't be kicking in for some weeks yet. Logic tells me that this is tremendous progress. Pride tells me it's not

Once I sit down and look at things objectively I will be pleased. At the moment I haven't quite got to that stage yet:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Drop your pride for a bit, enjoy the 240 today knowing that your only 2 weeks in to cycle and the thought of what could be achieved further in on cycle ... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Drop your pride for a bit, enjoy the 240 today knowing that your only 2 weeks in to cycle and the thought of what could be achieved further in on cycle ... :thumb:


Yes, mate. Very true.

The bigger numbers will come shortly


----------



## Rob68

So we will expect a 300 in a few weeks  :thumb:


----------



## Mingster




----------



## biglbs

Nice lifting mate,is the box helping the back ?Sorry if i missed it...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


>


Am dissappointed mate,not one word of encouragement from the mrs :laugh:

Great lift though pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Nice lifting mate,is the box helping the back ?Sorry if i missed it...


It does to an extent lbs mate. It encourages me to maintain an upright body position therefore lessening the chances of leaning forward and stressing my lower back.

My last squatting routine was done entirely this way, although I would pause completely at the bottom position. This time, however, I am squatting conventionally. I just fancied a go at this today.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> It does to an extent lbs mate. It encourages me to maintain an upright body position therefore lessening the chances of leaning forward and stressing my lower back.
> 
> My last squatting routine was done entirely this way, although I would pause completely at the bottom position. This time, however, I am squatting conventionally. I just fancied a go at this today.


Well you are up in the big weights area there and that did not look too shabby at all.

Remember that you are actualy far stronger and it will not show until you rest the legs for a week or so,imo it will jump up then.I suppose that is the time to take care of the back?

Defo want to get back at them now,you have inspired me mate,thanks..


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Well you are up in the big weights area there and that did not look too shabby at all.
> 
> Remember that you are actualy far stronger and it will not show until you rest the legs for a week or so,imo it will jump up then.I suppose that is the time to take care of the back?
> 
> Defo want to get back at them now,you have inspired me mate,thanks..


Good luck with that:thumbup1:

I would definitely recommend squatting using the bench to start with. One you nail the form go on to the regular stuff.


----------



## Mingster

Second upper body workout today. More 'breaking myself back into it' stuff

Session built around the bench press. Lots of sets, 5 reps max, focusing on form, position on the bench and an exaggerated pause on the chest with every rep. Maxed out at 125kg so a little increase here. Not too worried about pushing myself with the weight after such a long lay off. Will just let it creep slowly upwards and see where it takes me.

Did a few CGBPs with 80kg and finished off chest with flyes as usual. Added some face pulls, lat pulldowns and low rows to give the back a little work.

Another good, enjoyable session


----------



## MURPHYZ

Nice to see you enjoying your workouts m8, makes it so much easier when it's enjoyable. Can be a slog when enthusiasm drops.

Good luck big fella.


----------



## Mingster

MURPHYZ said:


> Nice to see you enjoying your workouts m8, makes it so much easier when it's enjoyable. Can be a slog when enthusiasm drops.
> 
> Good luck big fella.


Cheers Murph lol

:thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Sorry m8, I was formerly known as breeny lol. Should of said really so u didn't think I was some random passerby.:eek:


----------



## Mingster

MURPHYZ said:


> Sorry m8, I was formerly known as breeny lol. Should of said really so u didn't think I was some random passerby.:eek:


I know who you are mate. How could I fail to recognize that awesome avi:thumbup1:

Hope all is well with you


----------



## MURPHYZ

LOL,awesome avi my @ss, I shall get there one day tho, and yep all is well in my world m8,thanks for asking:thumbup:


----------



## Mingster

No training for the last two days but will be back with another upper body session tomorrow. Will be having another big squatting day over the weekend then will be reverting back to training legs on a weekly basis as MASS will have run it's course. I have a pretty good idea where my training will be going for the next few weeks and will post up details next week.

Been bloody freezing here today with constant snow fall. Stopped about an hour ago and temperatures are forecast to rise so, hopefully, it will all be gone again soon. Snow is very pretty if you don't have to go to work. Otherwise it's a pain in the ass


----------



## MURPHYZ

You not up for a snowball fight the Ming 

Just kidding I can't stand snow, it's cold and mostly yellow where I live.:no:


----------



## Mingster

MURPHYZ said:


> You not up for a snowball fight the Ming
> 
> Just kidding I can't stand snow, it's cold and mostly yellow where I live.:no:


I'm too unfit to chase snowballers lol...

So I shoot them with my crossbow


----------



## Mingster

The sun is out, the snow is melting, and all is well with the world

I have just received my new copy of...



so I'll have to hurry up and complete my current reading material so I can get to this Christian Cameron is a fantastic writer, a fanatical student of history, and the best historical novelist bar none...

http://www.hippeis.com/


----------



## Mingster

Another gentle upper body session today...

RC Warm Up.

Lots of paused benching up to 127.5kg.

Some CGBP up to 82.5kg.

20kg Flyes.

Barbell Shrugs with 100kg.

Side and Rear Laterals with 20kg plates.

Lots of stretching.

All good so far. Keeping things nice and steady, and so far there has been no reaction from my suspect elbows Lots of stretching, warming up and emphasis on form rather than heaving heavier weights. Things seem to be going well after such a long lay off so fingers crossed


----------



## Rob68

Good to see you getting some upper body training in with no adverse effects :thumbup1:

Question for you ...

Im not sure ive dreamt this lol but is there a routine that does upperbody and lower body twice a week,one session is heavy one is light ?

Ive done upper monday lower on tuesday so far this week and gonna do upperbody again tonight but can remember how it works ...

Is it mon/tues = heavy then thurs/fri = light ?

Or mon/upper=heavy ... tuesday/lower= light ....thurs/upper = light ... fri/lower = heavy ?

Can you make sense of what ive written there ? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you getting some upper body training in with no adverse effects :thumbup1:
> 
> Question for you ...
> 
> Im not sure ive dreamt this lol but is there a routine that does upperbody and lower body twice a week,one session is heavy one is light ?
> 
> Ive done upper monday lower on tuesday so far this week and gonna do upperbody again tonight but can remember how it works ...
> 
> Is it mon/tues = heavy then thurs/fri = light ?
> 
> Or mon/upper=heavy ... tuesday/lower= light ....thurs/upper = light ... fri/lower = heavy ?
> 
> Can you make sense of what ive written there ? :lol:


There's a routine to cover every possible combination mate. Routines like the one you describe usually comprise of two strength days and two hypertrophy days. In laymans terms all this means is two heavy days with low reps and two lighter days with higher reps.

You would be following some like the following...

DAY 1. Squats. SLDL. Standing Calf Raises. Low reps and heavy.

DAY 2. Deads. Bench. OHP. Barbell Curls. 3-6 reps. Low reps and heavy.

DAY 3. Leg Press. Hamstring Curls. Leg Extensions. Seated Calf. Lighter with higher reps.

DAY 4. Bent Rows. Dips. DB Shoulder Press. CGBP. Lighter with higher reps.

Or...http://www.myweightlifting.com/intermediate-and-advanced-upper-body-lower-body-split-routine/


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> There's a routine to cover every possible combination mate. Routines like the one you describe usually comprise of two strength days and two hypertrophy days. In laymans terms all this means is two heavy days with low reps and two lighter days with higher reps.
> 
> You would be following some like the following...
> 
> DAY 1. Squats. SLDL. Standing Calf Raises. Low reps and heavy.
> 
> DAY 2. Deads. Bench. OHP. Barbell Curls. 3-6 reps. Low reps and heavy.
> 
> DAY 3. Leg Press. Hamstring Curls. Leg Extensions. Seated Calf. Lighter with higher reps.
> 
> DAY 4. Bent Rows. Dips. DB Shoulder Press. CGBP. Lighter with higher reps.
> 
> Or...http://www.myweightlifting.com/intermediate-and-advanced-upper-body-lower-body-split-routine/


Cheers for that mate much appreciated,thats me sorted for the next couple of months or so, see how i get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Cheers for that mate much appreciated,thats me sorted for the next couple of months or so, see how i get on :thumbup1:


Cheers Rob:thumbup1:

I envy you crazy youngsters and your 4 times a week training routines:whistling: :lol: :lol:

Best of luck mate


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Cheers Rob:thumbup1:
> 
> I envy you crazy youngsters and your 4 times a week training routines:whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Best of luck mate


:laugh: when im older and wiser i might drop a day


----------



## Mingster

Well, I received the extra set of power rack hooks and the 20kg plates today but no new Olympic barbell. Shame as I was looking to using the new bar to add a little tonnage to my squat tomorrow. Never mind I'll just have to use one of my older bars. They've served me well and will continue to do so a little longer I'd expect.

I have a slight twinge in my left hamstring today. Must do more stretching. I'm loathe to cancel a squatting session so, if there is no overnight improvement, I may revert to box squatting tomorrow. We'll see how things go.

I have a 5.30 start at work tomorrow but will be finished by lunchtime, so a late afternoon session will be the order of the day


----------



## 25434

Ulloooo...happy weekend Mingster.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ulloooo...happy weekend Mingster.....


Cheers Flubs

Sadly I'm working this weekend. I do love my time off. If I could I would retire tomorrow


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers Flubs
> 
> Sadly I'm working this weekend. I do love my time off. *If I could I would retire tomorrow:*)


It has much to recommend it!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> It has much to recommend it!


Yes, I can imagine lol. Unfortunately I'm still paying off the debt of all my ex-wives Will be a few years yet until I've got that little lot sorted:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Well, the leg session was not to be. Hamstring soreness has developed into a nasty bout of sciatica today. Struggled through work this morning then, on returning home, spent a good deal of time with physio, stretching and hanging upside down on my inversion table. Even after this there was no way I was going to attempt a 250kg squat so this workout will be postponed until Tuesday or Wednesday, my next potential workout days.

Did a little light upper body work in my gym just to keep some momentum going. The usual benching - breathing and arch are still poor, keeping my body tight and grip are improving - maxing out at 130kg. Some CGBP's up to 85kg. And a little back and rear delt work to finish off. No adverse reaction. More physio and stretching tonight will hopefully see me through a long shift tomorrow. Fingers crossed that this is a short term setback.


----------



## Greshie

It's just one thing after another with you at the moment ..... 

Hope the physio and stretching works ! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> It's just one thing after another with you at the moment .....
> 
> Hope the physio and stretching works ! :thumb:


I'm sure it's nothing serious mate

My back will never be 100% and I have good days and bad days, and even the good days aren't perfect. It's something I'm used to nowadays and bad spells like today usually tend to be brief and pretty far in between tbh. Probably was just lying the wrong way in bed lol. Have been pretty tired of late and have been having a few early nights which usually result in a lot of tossing and turning in bed as I'm a very light sleeper


----------



## Mingster

Back much, much better today

No training though, and none tomorrow as I have long shifts at work. Next session will be some squatting on Tuesday afternoon. Going out for some food with some of the lads on Tuesday night. I might even have a couple of pints. It's been over 18 months since I've been out to a pub for more than one drink lol...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Back much, much better today
> 
> No training though, and none tomorrow as I have long shifts at work. Next session will be some squatting on Tuesday afternoon. Going out for some food with some of the lads on Tuesday night. I might even have a couple of pints. It's been over 18 months since I've been out to a pub for more than one drink lol...


 :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Back much, much better today
> 
> No training though, and none tomorrow as I have long shifts at work. Next session will be some squatting on Tuesday afternoon. Going out for some food with some of the lads on Tuesday night. I might even have a couple of pints. It's been over 18 months since I've been out to a pub for more than one drink lol...


Enjoy tonight pal :thumbup1:

Dont want any new threads on `help ive got a hangover` or `this doorman last night` etc etc you get what i mean


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Enjoy tonight pal :thumbup1:
> 
> Dont want any new threads on `help ive got a hangover` or `this doorman last night` etc etc you get what i mean


 :lol: Reckon Ming is bigger and looks meaner than most Doormen ....


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> :lol: Reckon Ming is bigger and looks meaner than most Doormen ....


You trying to say he`s an ugly git Greshie ? bit out of order that :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> You trying to say he`s an ugly git Greshie ? bit out of order that :lol:


You said that not me!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Enjoy tonight pal :thumbup1:
> 
> Dont want any new threads on `help ive got a hangover` or `this doorman last night` etc etc you get what i mean


I don't suffer hangovers or doormen

Cheeky [email protected]:ban:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Back much, much better today
> 
> No training though, and none tomorrow as I have long shifts at work. Next session will be some squatting on Tuesday afternoon. Going out for some food with some of the lads on Tuesday night. I might even have a couple of pints. It's been over 18 months since I've been out to a pub for more than one drink lol...


Anyone we should warn of this forthcoming visit? :scared:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Anyone we should warn of this forthcoming visit? :scared:


LOL. I think there's going to be about 25 of us and there's plenty of them bigger than me haha. Durham will be in for a shock. It's a good job it's a Tuesday night and the place will be empty tbh:lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> LOL. I think there's going to be about 25 of us and there's plenty of them bigger than me haha. Durham will be in for a shock. It's a good job it's a Tuesday night and the place will be empty tbh:lol: :lol:


Well have a great one and try not to get ye collar felt pmsl:cool:


----------



## Mingster

MASS. Final Day.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and high rep Leg Press.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x1x210kg. 1x1x230kg. 1x1x250kg.

Calf Raise.

80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.

And MASS is completed:beer:

Reverted to Box Squats for this final session as my hamstring is still giving me some gyp. Seems to have done the trick as I haven't felt any reaction up until now. Having said that I only completed the session a few minutes ago lol. Bit of a rush tonight as I'm going out at 6. Anyway, the 250 was achieved. Not easy. Thought for a split second that it was going nowhere, then remembered to push through with my hips, gave a grunt, and up it went. Not a perfect lift, but I reckon Box Squats are a little more difficult anyway so I am well pleased. A video was taken although I'm yet to check if it came out. If so, I will post later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Strong as an ox m8. Reps when I can!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Strong as an ox m8. Reps when I can!


Viking POWER!!! LOL:lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Mingster

Not the best quality lighting wise I'm afraid. It was overcast and heading towards dusk...


----------



## Tassotti

Made it look easy. Loads more in you yet.

Run it again and go for 280Kg :devil2:


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> Made it look easy. Loads more in you yet.
> 
> Run it again and go for 280Kg :devil2:


HaHa. It was harder than it looks lol.

I'm going to run a mini 5 rep, once a week routine alongside my benching. Would be nice to get up to 6 plates a side through that


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> HaHa. It was harder than it looks lol.
> 
> I'm going to run a mini 5 rep, once a week routine alongside my benching. Would be nice to get up to 6 plates a side through that


Indeed it looked hard! I liked the way you sat back down with a definite thud and sigh after you had racked the bar!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Indeed it looked hard! I liked the way you sat back down with a definite thud and sigh after you had racked the bar!


HaHa. That's how I sit down on the sofa to eat my teal:laugh: Mind you my tray of food can be pretty heavy too:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Just a quick update here...

Legs very tired after yesterdays 250 lift. A bit of an ache in the back too, but nothing to worry about. My new Olympic bar arrived yesterday morning so used it for the first time in that session. Very smooth. Very nice

Last nights look out in Durham went without a hitch For myself at least. I only had two pints and was heading home at 9.30. Not so sure about the rest of them lol. I had a spicy meatball thingy for my starter and some giant pizza for my main course. No pudding haha. Dedicated or what?


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Just a quick update here...
> 
> Legs very tired after yesterdays 250 lift. A bit of an ache in the back too, but nothing to worry about. My new Olympic bar arrived yesterday morning so used it for the first time in that session. Very smooth. Very nice
> 
> Last nights look out in Durham went without a hitch For myself at least. I only had two pints and was heading home at 9.30. Not so sure about the rest of them lol. I had a spicy meatball thingy for my starter and some giant pizza for my main course. No pudding haha. Dedicated or what?


That's age for you ... heading home at 9:30 ... in bed by 10:30 ......


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> That's age for you ... heading home at 9:30 ... in bed by 10:30 ......


HaHa. You're not wrong mate Although I'll stay out all night if the atmosphere is right...


----------



## Bam Bam

250kg Not bad for and older man.....must have had 10 pints mesel & it was late when I finished good job I didn't start till 1 the next day! Those meatballs went right through me!!! Chocolate Sundae was to die for...carbing up for my leg session today of course, might have to start pushing myself you've caught up!


----------



## Mingster

Bam Bam said:


> 250kg Not bad for and older man.....must have had 10 pints mesel & it was late when I finished good job I didn't start till 1 the next day! Those meatballs went right through me!!! Chocolate Sundae was to die for...carbing up for my leg session today of course, might have to start pushing myself you've caught up!


[email protected]


----------



## biglbs

You're still free!LoL

That was a heavy squat mate,fook me it went up though,well done!

Be a fair while until mine get over 200,pain is the order today.lol


----------



## Mingster

Cheers lbs:thumbup1:


----------



## Bam Bam

Mingster said:


> [email protected]


230kg x 5 tonight see you've given me some drive again your mercfullness! Had to wear a belt though me back's not feeling too good.


----------



## Bam Bam

230kg x5 squat tonight you've made me kick myself up the a**e!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Indeed it looked hard! I liked the way you sat back down with a definite thud and sigh after you had racked the bar!


Thats cos his legs cant carry his J-lo ass :lol:

Nice going on the 250 pal great lift :thumb: good to see the missus upping her vocal support again to ,get a few more vids up we be able to edit her saying yes so it sounds like the scene from when harry met sally :lol: 

Nice to see youve become an athlete aswell pity it ballsed up your sig :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Thats cos his legs cant carry his J-lo ass :lol:
> 
> Nice to see youve become an athlete aswell pity it ballsed up your sig :lol:


Yeah, lol. Not pleased about that:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Chest/Shoulders session today.

Warm Up.

Lots of sets of Paused Bench, interspersed with lots of stretches. Maxing out at 132.5kg.

CGBP.

2x5x87.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x22.5kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

2x10x120kg.

Side and Rear Laterals.

2x10x20kg for both exercises.

Bench creeping up slowly My target is a 150kg paused bench. This press has always been my weakest lift. Even in the good old days lol I had a comp pb of a little over 180kg, but this was the exception rather than the rule. 170 in a comp was a very good lift for me. I will be extremely pleased, to say the least, if I achieve a 150 paused bench these days. That will probably be the equivalent of a 165/170 gym bench.

Everything else was good. The CGBP are a little on the easy side at the minute, but the plan is to build slowly, and I'm sticking to that. Slow, but consistent, lasting strength gains are the order of the day


----------



## loganator

Slow and steds wins the race pal


----------



## Mingster

A good old snowfall overnight around these parts and still coming down strong now. I have a weekend off work so I don't care lol. Stay in the warmth and eat is the name of the game. No training today but might make a rowing machine comeback if I get really bored. Planning on a leg session tomorrow.

I go into a month of night shifts from Monday so training will be affected. Hopefully not by too much as I'm in the early days of my upper body work. Legs will be cycled back a little, going for a few more reps at around the 225/230kg range to start with. @Bam Bam, as you may have guessed, is a pal of mine lol. A top man, very strong and eats even more than me, believe it or notmg: Now that's he's peeping in over my shoulder I'll have to push on even harder...All motivating factors gratefully received:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Squat mini cycle begins today...Squatting once a week.

Week 1. 5x210kg.

Week 2. 5x215kg.

Week 3. 5x220kg.

Week 4. 5x225kg.

Week 5. 5x230kg.

Week 6. 1RM @ 260kg.

Nice and simple and taking into account all the night shifts I have over the coming weeks


----------



## Mingster

LEGS.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x180kg. 1x5x210kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.

So back to cycling the weights used with just under 85% of my 1RM for 5. And bloody hard work it was too lol. The weight itself wasn't too bad and I could have managed a few more reps, but my cardio is atrocious. I'm quite strong but totally unfit. Must make an effort to get back on the rowing machine whilst I'm on nights. After today my diet is going up to a much stricter level too. I plan on maintaining strength but getting back down to around the 110kg mark, as that extra 5kg or so really makes a difference.

Will probably have a giant pizza tonight though, before I clamp down on the food


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> @Bam Bam, as you may have guessed, is a pal of mine lol. A top man, very strong and eats even more than me, believe it or notmg: Now that's he's peeping in over my shoulder I'll have to push on even harder...All motivating factors gratefully received:thumbup1:





Mingster said:


> LEGS.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x180kg. 1x5x210kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.
> 
> So back to cycling the weights used with just under 85% of my 1RM for 5. And bloody hard work it was too lol. The weight itself wasn't too bad and I could have managed a few more reps, *but my cardio is atrocious*. I'm quite strong but totally unfit. Must make an effort to get back on the rowing machine whilst I'm on nights. After today my diet is going up to a much stricter level too. I plan on maintaining strength but getting back down to around the 110kg mark, as that extra 5kg or so really makes a difference.
> 
> Will probably have a giant pizza tonight though, before I clamp down on the food


LOL I knew as soon as your mate posted that that would be the response from you,a challenge :thumb:

And the 2nd quote,im not sure youve grasped this being a rep for athletes fuel quite yet,you cant say the bolded bit :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> LOL I knew as soon as your mate posted that that would be the response from you,a challenge :thumb:
> 
> And the 2nd quote,im not sure youve grasped this being a rep for athletes fuel quite yet,you cant say the bolded bit :laugh:


No challenge refused You know me lol.

If they send me some free supps:whistling: and I get fitter from them, what greater an endorsement could there be for their products? They would become international best sellers overnight


----------



## Mingster

Here's a few items I've picked up of late


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Here's a few items I've picked up of late
> 
> View attachment 112310


oooooohhh...noice....that black one looks noice......


----------



## Mingster

CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRICEPS today...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Paused Bench.

Lots and lots of sets maxing out at 135kg.

CGBP.

2x5x90kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

2x10x120kg.

Side Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg.

Decent little session considering I'm in the middle of a set of Night Shifts which inevitably effects performance. Added the customary 2.5kg a session to both presses and focused on form and the pause. All still going well with this, although my shoulder base wasn't as strong as in the previous session.

Diet has been perfect so far this week. Could do with a bit more sleep but, hey-ho, such are the joys of night shift. Will try to get another upper body session in later in the week


----------



## Greshie

Flubs , there are several black ones .......................


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> oooooohhh...noice....that black one looks noice......





Greshie said:


> Flubs , there are several black ones .......................


I like the black ones. They don't make my bum look big:whistling:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> I like the black ones. They don't make my bum look big:whistling:


lolol...as that song goes...cough...clears throat...

"you took the words right outta my mouth..." hahahahah.....


----------



## Mingster

3 night shifts to go.

Nothing much to report other than my diet has remained spot on. I'm cutting on around 4200 cals, approximately 350g protein, 400g carbs and 125g fats. This is a tad low for me, but works whilst on nights as I am considerably less active. Will probably add another 300 cals or so next week. Struggling to get another upper body session in this week but, if I get enough sleep, I will give it a go tomorrow. Next squatting session will be Mon/Tues.

Much warmer day today. Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Mingster

A busy shift at work last night, followed, strangely, by an inability to get much sleep today. I'm struggling to walk in a straight line lol let alone have a heavy workout so no training today. It's not worth the risk of injury or interfering with my positive momentum by pushing myself unnecessarily. It's only one session. I'll catch it up no worries next week.

Diet has been super strict all week. I'm pleased with how easy it has been tbh. Am feeling a little run down today though, so may have a bit of a re-feed tonight. No extra fats but plenty of protein and simple carbs


----------



## loganator

good to see you are still focused and bang at it mate !


----------



## Mingster

One more night shift to go. The light at the end of the tunnel is beckoning lol.

Had a good old cheat last night with lots of crisps and chunky kit-kats and various other tasty carb stuffed foods


----------



## Ash1981

Hello mate long time no speak 

Just a quick question how much has it taken to set your home gym up?

Did it take long and have you got everything you need or are you missing stuff that you could do with?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Hello mate long time no speak
> 
> Just a quick question how much has it taken to set your home gym up?
> 
> Did it take long and have you got everything you need or are you missing stuff that you could do with?


How much price wise? Not exactly sure, mate. The building itself was around £5k, and the rack and leg press another £1k. The rubber matting was another £100 or so, although I did get some given by Milky. I had a lot of the weights and stuff beforehand, but you'd probably be looking at around £1 a kilo for the weights second hand. I bought both my - commercial grade - benches from ebay at around £100 for the pair, and so on. I've been adding bits and pieces for about 26 months to date. I've pretty much got everything I need now but am always looking to add 20kg plates if I come across a bargain


----------



## Tassotti

Hate nights !!


----------



## Mingster

I wholeheartedly concur


----------



## Ash1981

I've got the building just nothing to put in it lol


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> I've got the building just nothing to put in it lol


A rack will be £4-500. Then all you need is weights and a bench. You can do anything with those


----------



## Rob68

Right, nights finished get some training done :thumb:

Hope your well you athlete you :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Right, nights finished get some training done :thumb:
> 
> Hope your well you athlete you :laugh:


Anything you say Rob:thumbup1: Damn these personal trainers are tough taskmasters

Upper workout today...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press - Paused.

Lots and lots of sets up to 137.5kg max.

CGBP.

2x5x92.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x22.5kg.

3 sets of Face Pulls and 1 set of DB Curls to finish.

First session back after nights is always tough and today was no exception. I felt sluggish and lacking in energy, but managed to keep the 2.5kg increases going on the presses. I'm hoping to hit the paused 140kg mark towards the end of the week and, if so, I will reduce the increases to weekly rather than every session.

Was too drained to have a complete session so added a bit of other stuff to get my body working again and called it a day. Hopefully I will get some decent sleep tonight and feel more myself tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

Here is the latest acquisition for the home gym...


----------



## Bull Terrier

Do you have a training partner or a spotter in your home gym for your heavy sets on bench press, squats, etc.?


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Here is the latest acquisition for the home gym...
> 
> View attachment 112917


oooooooooooohhhhh...want.....

and morning by the way too...  hope you get a good sleep tonight...mingette signing orrrfff...hahaha...


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you have a training partner or a spotter in your home gym for your heavy sets on bench press, squats, etc.?


I've never used a training partner tbh. I squat in my power cage so I have the side spotters to catch the bar if I fail. I'm benching without the spotters at the moment but will use them when the weights I use get heavier. Training for strength means I don't often approach failure. Maybe 2 or 3 fails over the last 6 months.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> oooooooooooohhhhh...want.....
> 
> and morning by the way too...  hope you get a good sleep tonight...mingette signing orrrfff...hahaha...


Morning hon Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Mingster

Struggled to pull round today. All I've felt like doing is sleep. Leg workout has therefore been postponed until tomorrow morning.

Trying to wake myself up with some tunes...


----------



## Rob68

Jesus, you`ll wake the street up with that :laugh: the singer has a similar voice to the guy out of Pearl jam


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Jesus, you`ll wake the street up with that :laugh: the singer has a similar voice to the guy out of Pearl jam


LOL. Not really my kind of thing but it's ok for a change. The youngest lad is a big fan

Got a couple of interesting food related orders due for delivery tomorrow. Will post up pics


----------



## Rob68

Not more pics of the house special pizza :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Not more pics of the house special pizza :laugh:


No mate. Healthy options only with these


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I've never used a training partner tbh. I squat in my power cage so I have the side spotters to catch the bar if I fail. I'm benching without the spotters at the moment but will use them when the weights I use get heavier. Training for strength means I don't often approach failure. Maybe 2 or 3 fails over the last 6 months.


Hmmm wish I'd put the safety bars higher then i may not have broken my wrists!


----------



## Rob68

Greshie said:


> Hmmm wish I'd put the safety bars higher then i may not have broken my wrists!


Youve done what ????


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Hmmm wish I'd put the safety bars higher then i may not have broken my wrists!


I was thinking about how you managed that mate. It's a bit late I know, but you must set the spotters as close to the bottom position of your lifts as possible. Then, if you have to bail, you only need the bar to fall an inch or so with no need to hang onto it. Sorry about the late advice...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I was thinking about how you managed that mate. It's a bit late I know, but you must set the spotters as close to the bottom position of your lifts as possible. Then, if you have to bail, you only need the bar to fall an inch or so with no need to hang onto it. Sorry about the late advice...


I know ... I thought about it afterwards too!


----------



## Mingster

The first delivery of the day...


----------



## Mingster

And the second delivery of the day...



10kg Chicken Breasts, 5kg Lean Mince, 10 Ribeye steaks all from http://www.stiltonbutchers.co.uk/


----------



## Rob68

Nice few bits there pal,although am a tad dissappointed was expecting pics of a few buffalo or something being delivered to you for you to devour at will :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice few bits there pal,although am a tad dissappointed was expecting pics of a few buffalo or something being delivered to you for you to devour at will :laugh:


I'll bring a buffalo down with my axe later on when I'm out walking the dog lol.


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> Nice few bits there pal,although am a tad dissappointed was expecting pics of a few buffalo or something being delivered to you for you to devour at will :laugh:


He goes up on to the moors and catches and kills them with his bare hands ....................


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> He goes up on to the moors and catches and kills them with his bare hands ....................


That's my enemies Gresh I'm a little less barbaric with animals


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> That's my enemies Gresh I'm a little less barbaric with animals


*makes mental note* keep in mings good books


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> *makes mental note* keep in mings good books


You have a lifetime membership mate


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> You have a lifetime membership mate


What you after ? :lol: :lol:

Just been to see a physio,damn that bitch hurt me i hate pain :lol: but she has sussed my shoulder problem and go back next week for a bit more treatment ...

I walked under a trailer a few years back at work and [email protected] my collarbone bone pretty hard on the chassis,was painfull for a few months but seem to heal ok

She said the force of the bang shocked the muscles around the shoulder so they dont work together they are working against each other hence my shoulder sits slightly forward by about and inch ....

She gave me electronic accupuncture and then some right weird treatment on the front and back off shoulder for 15 mins,kind of like when u put your tongue on a battery that sort of feeling going through my shoulder

The ligament from my bicep was also trapped or needing massaging near the front of my delt ...

Was gonna start 2nd cycle this week but put it on hold till treatment is done ...

Should have got it sorted sooner like a numpty i didnt lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> What you after ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just been to see a physio,damn that bitch hurt me i hate pain :lol: but she has sussed my shoulder problem and go back next week for a bit more treatment ...
> 
> I walked under a trailer a few years back at work and [email protected] my collarbone bone pretty hard on the chassis,was painfull for a few months but seem to heal ok
> 
> She said the force of the bang shocked the muscles around the shoulder so they dont work together they are working against each other hence my shoulder sits slightly forward by about and inch ....
> 
> She gave me electronic accupuncture and then some right weird treatment on the front and back off shoulder for 15 mins,kind of like when u put your tongue on a battery that sort of feeling going through my shoulder
> 
> The ligament from my bicep was also trapped or needing massaging near the front of my delt ...
> 
> Was gonna start 2nd cycle this week but put it on hold till treatment is done ...
> 
> Should have got it sorted sooner like a numpty i didnt lol


Aye, good to find these things out mate.

I've always been a one to avoid the docs and just plod on, but since all this trt stuff has happened to me I've kind of got used to docs and hospitals and the like and I'm much more likely to go and get something seen to these days. Sometimes you don't really want to know there's something wrong with you, but it's always better to get treatment sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mingster

Legs today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x4x200kg. 1x5x215kg.

Calf Raise.

80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.

Well then. The warm ups and early sets of squats were so easy it felt like I was lifting cotton wool on a stick. But, boy, was that misleading. Stuck 200kg on the bar and hit the wall. Just managed 4 reps and went very dizzy indeed doing the last rep. Don't know whether it was my new bench, lack of food today, the fact that I'm coming off night shift or what. I sat back down disappointed. Psyched myself up, decided to go for 3 reps with 215, and hit my berserker frenzy. Banged out 3 reps, said 'just one more' and got a fourth. Said, 'no going back now' and went for the fifth. Ground it out...just. Screamed a war cry to Odin, grabbed my favourite cup - formed from the skull of my ex wife's lover - and quaffed a draught of mead, belched loudly and collapsed to the ground trying not to puke

Some time later I regained my composure, knocked off a few Calf Raises and called it a day.

I doubt I'll hit next weeks target of 220x5 on today's form, but that is another battle for another day. Tonight is for singing battle hymns around a camp fire, eating and drinking well, and making merry. Yes indeed


----------



## billly9

Mingster said:


> Legs today...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x170kg. 1x4x200kg. 1x5x215kg.
> 
> Calf Raise.
> 
> 80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.
> 
> Well then. The warm ups and early sets of squats were so easy it felt like I was lifting cotton wool on a stick. But, boy, was that misleading. Stuck 200kg on the bar and hit the wall. Just managed 4 reps and went very dizzy indeed doing the last rep. Don't know whether it was my new bench, lack of food today, the fact that I'm coming off night shift or what. I sat back down disappointed. Psyched myself up, decided to go for 3 reps with 215, and hit my berserker frenzy. Banged out 3 reps, said 'just one more' and got a fourth. Said, 'no going back now' and went for the fifth. Ground it out...just. Screamed a war cry to Odin, grabbed my favourite cup - formed from the skull of my ex wife's lover - and quaffed a draught of mead, belched loudly and collapsed to the ground trying not to puke
> 
> Some time later I regained my composure, knocked off a few Calf Raises and called it a day.
> 
> I doubt I'll hit next weeks target of 220x5 on today's form, but that is another battle for another day. Tonight is for singing battle hymns around a camp fire, eating and drinking well, and making merry. Yes indeed


All I'm going to say is lol. And awesome lifting!


----------



## Greshie

Rob68 said:


> What you after ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just been to see a physio,damn that bitch hurt me *i hate pain * :lol: but she has sussed my shoulder problem and go back next week for a bit more treatment ...
> 
> I walked under a trailer a few years back at work and [email protected] my collarbone bone pretty hard on the chassis,was painfull for a few months but seem to heal ok
> 
> She said the force of the bang shocked the muscles around the shoulder so they dont work together they are working against each other hence my shoulder sits slightly forward by about and inch ....
> 
> She gave me electronic accupuncture and then some right weird treatment on the front and back off shoulder for 15 mins,kind of like when u put your tongue on a battery that sort of feeling going through my shoulder
> 
> The ligament from my bicep was also trapped or needing massaging near the front of my delt ...
> 
> Was gonna start 2nd cycle this week but put it on hold till treatment is done ...
> 
> Should have got it sorted sooner like a numpty i didnt lol


Just wait until a Northern Lass with a manic grin gets you high on gas and then gently pulls your broken wrists and forearms to lull you into a false sense of security before yanking them hard back into postion and pressing down so hard with her thumb she left bruises... my legs jumped about two feet into the air......


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster you have a dodgy old lower back no doubt due to previous battles 

Just wondering if thats why you box squat? As currently i am recovering from a bad lower back and want to try and keep on squatting.

Box squats the way forward you think?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Mingster you have a dodgy old lower back no doubt due to previous battles
> 
> Just wondering if thats why you box squat? As currently i am recovering from a bad lower back and want to try and keep on squatting.
> 
> Box squats the way forward you think?


Yes and no, mate.

I started squatting for the first time since my injury around 10 months ago. I started off doing normal squats, but my form wasn't up to scratch and I was feeling it in my back. I switched to box squats as they do encourage good form, specifically keeping ones upper body in an upright position throughout the lift, and found I had no problems.

My last squatting cycle was done using conventional squatting as I felt my form had improved enough to do so and, again, all went well.

I've gone back to box squatting this cycle as I enjoy them, I felt like a change, and, yes, to prevent any injuries. I would recommend them to anyone with a dodgy lower back. Just make sure you stick you ass way out and sit well back whilst maintaining an erect upper body. Start off very light and slowly build up the weight. They will feel odd to start with but you will get the hang of them quickly:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

That's what I like to hear. Cheers buddy


----------



## Mingster

First session for a good, long while on the old rowing machine lol. Enough said


----------



## Mingster

Bloody freezing here today, damp and thoroughly miserable. To top all that I have a trip to the dentist this afternoon. Should be a routine visit, but with my dental history I'm not counting any chickens just yet. If all goes smoothly I will have a session in the gym when I get back...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Bloody freezing here today, damp and thoroughly miserable. To top all that I have a trip to the dentist this afternoon. Should be a routine visit, but with my dental history I'm not counting any chickens just yet. If all goes smoothly I will have a session in the gym when I get back...


Fingers crossed for the dentist, very dreich here too!


----------



## 25434

Hope the dentist isn't too drastic...I've got to go myself soon as one of my fillings has cracked...sod....dreading it..I'm really frightened of dentists.....

have a great weekend


----------



## Mingster

Back from the dentist. Had to wait over half an hour past my appointment time so I fell asleep lol. Dentist's assistant was nothing flash sadly, but the good news is that it was a new dentist and a very pretty Scots lass she was too I have to go back in two weeks to gets some bits done. It will cost £50 but the dentist's smile was well worth that alone.

The delay does mean that I will be benching in the dark later on. Cue a rendition Of Springsteen's Dancing in the Dark...


----------



## Greshie

Ah great song !

and £50 sounds like you got off lightly!


----------



## Mingster

Upper Body session.

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press - Paused.

Lots of sets as usual maxing out at 140kg.

CGBP.

2x5x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x22.5kg.

Barbell Shrugs.

2x10x120kg.

Side Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg.

Nice to hit the 3 plates 140kg bench. Wasn't too tough. I reckon I have a little more in the tank yet. 140kg isn't a massive lift but, when paused, it increases in value a little I believe. The Close Grips were bumped up a bit to 100kg for no better reason than it's easier to load the bar lol, and the other weights are no great shakes but, then again, they are not intended to be. They are merely to tick over whilst my energy is directed into the main lifts.

Felt quite strong tonight. First time I've felt that way since nights so that was nice


----------



## Mingster

Horrible day today weather wise. No training but have been out and about visiting the folks and my daughter who was very pleased with her Cradle of Filth t-shirt lol. Two weeks in and the new 'cleaner' diet is still going strong. Weight still hovering around the 18 stone mark but looking much leaner already. I really am quite fortunate when it comes to diets


----------



## Mingster

Legs tonight.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x200kg. 1x5x220kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets at 210kg.

Odin smiled down upon me today and gifted me the strength to vanquish all before me. Either that or my cycle is starting to kick in. Whoever or whatever it was, I was very strong tonight. All sets completed without mishap and with a little left over in the tank. Used a belt only up until the last set when I strapped the old knees, more as a precaution as anything as I didn't feel I really needed to. If only all workouts could go so well this lifting would be an easy game


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Legs tonight.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x200kg. 1x5x220kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 80 reps over 3 sets at 210kg.
> 
> Odin smiled down upon me today and gifted me the strength to vanquish all before me. Either that or my cycle is starting to kick in. Whoever or whatever it was, I was very strong tonight. All sets completed without mishap and with a little left over in the tank. Used a belt only up until the last set when I strapped the old knees, more as a precaution as anything as I didn't feel I really needed to. If only all workouts could go so well this lifting would be an easy game


Ripp it up dawg !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Back from the dentist. Had to wait over half an hour past my appointment time so I fell asleep lol. Dentist's assistant was nothing flash sadly, but the good news is that it was a new dentist and a very pretty Scots lass she was too I have to go back in two weeks to gets some bits done. It will cost £50 but the dentist's smile was well worth that alone.
> 
> The delay does mean that I will be benching in the dark later on. Cue a rendition Of Springsteen's Dancing in the Dark...


May need to neg you for mentioning Bruce springsteen


----------



## Mingster

No energy today coming off nights so a little tick over session...

Wide Pulldowns 5x10.

Face Pulls 3x10.

Seated DB Curls 2x10.

Sort my bait out and grab an hours kip before work.


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Upper Body session.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press - Paused.
> 
> Lots of sets as usual maxing out at 140kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 2x5x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x10x22.5kg.
> 
> Barbell Shrugs.
> 
> 2x10x120kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x10x22.5kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x10x22.5kg.
> 
> Nice to hit the 3 plates 140kg bench. Wasn't too tough. I reckon I have a little more in the tank yet. 140kg isn't a massive lift but, when paused, it increases in value a little I believe. The Close Grips were bumped up a bit to 100kg for no better reason than it's easier to load the bar lol, and the other weights are no great shakes but, then again, they are not intended to be. They are merely to tick over whilst my energy is directed into the main lifts.
> 
> Felt quite strong tonight. First time I've felt that way since nights so that was nice


good man , good to see the old warrior returning to good form ...keep at it mate , thanks for your encouragement in my prep on my journal it's much appreaciated mate .....stay well, lift big !


----------



## Mingster

Finished work early this morning, went to bed for a few hours, and into the gym for a Push session...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench - Paused.

The usual multitude of sets maxing out at 142.5kg.

CGBP.

2x5x102.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg.

DB Shoulder Press.

2x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

2x10x27.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x10x27.5kg.

First session in a while due to night shifts and it went pretty well. Maintained my progression on the presses and I'm starting to hope that I may hit my target of a 150kg paused press without any complex training systems. I'm just going to keep adding 2.5kg until I can't lift the bloody thing lol. Added a bit weight here and there, and dropped the Shrugs as I plan to introduce some - very light - deads later in the week.

The DB Shoulder Presses are a lift I saw @Pscarb post videos of in his competition log. Basically they are a shoulder press where you do 5 reps with both arms, 5 reps with each arm individually, then finish off with another 5 reps with both arms again. I did two lots of these. No great weight used but doing heavy shoulder work after my bench work would be asking for shoulder issues.

All good, and very pleased to be back in the gym


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

good luck with the deeds. I'll be watching with interest. I'll probably reintroduce them myself, but I'm going to wait a good few months.


----------



## 3752

Mingster said:


> Finished work early this morning, went to bed for a few hours, and into the gym for a Push session...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench - Paused.
> 
> The usual multitude of sets maxing out at 142.5kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 2x5x102.5kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x10x27.5kg.
> 
> DB Shoulder Press.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x10x27.5kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x10x27.5kg.
> 
> First session in a while due to night shifts and it went pretty well. Maintained my progression on the presses and I'm starting to hope that I may hit my target of a 150kg paused press without any complex training systems. I'm just going to keep adding 2.5kg until I can't lift the bloody thing lol. Added a bit weight here and there, and dropped the Shrugs as I plan to introduce some - very light - deads later in the week.
> 
> The DB Shoulder Presses are a lift I saw @Pscarb post videos of in his competition log. Basically they are a shoulder press where you do 5 reps with both arms, 5 reps with each arm individually, then finish off with another 5 reps with both arms again. I did two lots of these. No great weight used but doing heavy shoulder work after my bench work would be asking for shoulder issues.
> 
> All good, and very pleased to be back in the gym


this was shown to me by IFBB Pro Tony Freeman when he came over in 2011 for the BP as he was on the Extreme stand with me, he also showed me one for DB side laterals great for pushing intensity when you are unable to push the weight


----------



## Mingster

Pscarb said:


> this was shown to me by IFBB Pro Tony Freeman when he came over in 2011 for the BP as he was on the Extreme stand with me, he also showed me one for DB side laterals great for pushing intensity when you are unable to push the weight


They felt pretty good today I must say. A nice bridge between the benching and the side and rear lateral work. Will definitely be giving them a go for the foreseeable...


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> this was shown to me by IFBB Pro Tony Freeman when he came over in 2011 for the BP as he was on the Extreme stand with me, he also showed me one for DB side laterals great for pushing intensity when you are unable to push the weight


Knew I'd seen your face somewhere Paul, think I may have even bought a Gasp vest from you!


----------



## Mingster

Due to squat tomorrow but, at the moment, my back is giving me some serious gyp. I haven't injured it or anything, it's just a legacy of the bloody uncomfortable seats I park my ass on for most of my night shifts. Have done lots and lots of stretches and physio today and we'll see how things go tomorrow.

Also have my return trip to the dentist in the afternoon. Joy of joys...


----------



## Greshie

Good luck with the dentist ...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Due to squat tomorrow but, at the moment, my back is giving me some serious gyp. I haven't injured it or anything, it's just a legacy of the bloody uncomfortable seats I park my ass on for most of my night shifts. Have done lots and lots of stretches and physio today and we'll see how things go tomorrow.
> 
> Also have my return trip to the dentist in the afternoon. Joy of joys...


I've got a similar thing with my job. Sat on my ass all day. I went and saw a Pilates teacher today. She gave some good exercises for the tiny little muscles inside your core. I have high hopes.

As for the dentist, rather you than me.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've got a similar thing with my job. Sat on my ass all day. I went and saw a Pilates teacher today. She gave some good exercises for the tiny little muscles inside your core. I have high hopes.
> 
> As for the dentist, rather you than me.


I try to keep a decent posture most of the time but it's hard not to slouch a bit at 4 o'clock in the morning lol. Might put those deads on hold for a week until I loosen back up


----------



## Greshie

I'd swop two broken wrists for the dentist !


----------



## Mingster

Er........No

Shouldn't be too bad really. Some sort of a partial filling and some treatment for the gum disease I suffer from. Hopefully it will be the same dentist as last time. The Scots lass with the pretty smile


----------



## Ash1981

you using that Thunderbolt then Ming?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> you using that Thunderbolt then Ming?


I haven't tried it tbh mate. I'm still having my boost bar as a pre workout lol.


----------



## Ash1981

Oh right.

I just saw it in your Sig and wondered if you were using or anyting


----------



## Mingster

I'm a board rep for Athletes Fuel but I have yet to try Thunderbolt


----------



## kingdale

Do you use a belt when you are lifting? I have never used one do but wondering wether i need one or not.


----------



## Mingster

kingdale said:


> Do you use a belt when you are lifting? I have never used one do but wondering wether i need one or not.


I wear a belt when I'm squatting. I'm not deadlifting at the moment but I would wear a belt for these too. I'll also wear a belt when my bench gets near to my max. Otherwise I don't bother. I think a belt is essential for the powerlifts though, more to provide something to press your abs against than as a support for the back.

I have one of these http://www.zuluglove.com/sold-out--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp


----------



## kingdale

Mingster said:


> I wear a belt when I'm squatting. I'm not deadlifting at the moment but I would wear a belt for these too. I'll also wear a belt when my bench gets near to my max. Otherwise I don't bother. I think a belt is essential for the powerlifts though, more to provide something to press your abs against than as a support for the back.
> 
> I have one of these http://www.zuluglove.com/sold-out--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp


cheers, guess ill have to pull my finger out and get one sorted soon.


----------



## Mingster

kingdale said:


> cheers, guess ill have to pull my finger out and get one sorted soon.


Once you get the hang of pushing your stomach against the belt you'll find your core is that much tighter and you'll add a few kilos to your lifts no bother:thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale

Mingster said:


> Once you get the hang of pushing your stomach against the belt you'll find your core is that much tighter and you'll add a few kilos to your lifts no bother:thumbup1:


sounds good to me.


----------



## loganator

Hows it going mate ? All good I hope .....

Just started using taptalk so I can see whats going on a bit easier and pop in more .....

Have a mingtastic day mate !


----------



## Mingster

Mixed day for health news lol...

The dentist went very well indeed. I can't remember spending a more relaxing half hour or so tbh. Very therapeutic lying in the chair having your teeth and gums treated whilst having a pleasant, albeit one sided, conversation with the dentist I enjoyed myself so much that I've brought my next appointment forward to 3 months rather than 6.

My back is much, much better today as well Lots of physio and anti inflammatory's have worked their magic. Not enough to justify a heavy squatting session mind, so I'll do a little Pull session in a while and the new squat day will be Friday.

Worst thing has been sleep. I sometimes get this after nights. Lying awake most of the night then struggling to get up during the day. Makes me feel weak as a kitten and I've hardly eaten a thing to boot. Might have to try a couple of large Southern Comforts to do the trick tonight. Desperate times and all that...


----------



## Greshie

I never know why dentists insist on chatting when they know you can't talk back.... in Surrey I had a hygienist who used to prattle away whilst scraping and polishing etc and all I could do was gurgle and grunt in reply !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I never know why dentists insist on chatting when they know you can't talk back.... in Surrey I had a hygienist who used to prattle away whilst scraping and polishing etc and all I could do was gurgle and grunt in reply !


Ah, but Gresh...Her voice was as soothing as a highland brook washing over my fevered brow :wub:


----------



## Mingster

Pull session today...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 maxing out at 90kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x90kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x40kg.

EZ Bar Curls.

1x10x45kg. 1x10x50kg. 1x10x55kg.

All done super strict. Nice steady session. Even through in a few girly curls at the end. Must try and get some food inside me this evening. And maybe a Southern Comfort or two for a nightcap:whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

Bicep curls??? The Ming???? Wtf is going on???


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Bicep curls??? The Ming???? Wtf is going on???


I haven't been well:wacko:


----------



## Mingster

Still feeling like a bag of sh1te this morning despite 10 hours solid sleep. On the plus side my back feels about 90% recovered. On the negative, my diet has been very poor all week. I've been eating clean enough but not in sufficient quantities. Must try harder.

Regardless, it's squat day today. I have a couple of things to do and then it's into the gym for an early workout. Could go either way but it's getting done


----------



## Ash1981

C.Hill said:


> Bicep curls??? The Ming???? Wtf is going on???


Lol

I'm wondering that too


----------



## Ash1981

Investclothing said:


> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/investclothinguk?_rdc=1 great cheap vests for summer gym or holiday


Don't feed the troll


----------



## Mingster

No girly curls this time round. Squats. And it was a goddam war today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x200kg. 1x5x230kg!!

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets x210kg.

I flirted at the gates of Valhalla today. Was supposed to max at 225x5. Due to the poor preparation I have had this week a sensible man would have settled for some consolidation on 220, but I am not well known for my sense lol. Whacked the weight up to 230kg and went for it. Halfway through the 5th rep I felt the world close in on me, everything going very dark, and a noticeable lack of oxygen, waves of dizziness, the works. Fortunately I was saved, and not for the first time, by the fact that I had given myself the 'Ex Wife Pre Lift Pep Talk'  As I was happily passing out all I could think of was the ex's smug expression, and her saying 'I knew you wouldn't lift it'. At that moment Odin, the Allfather, gave me the strength to vanquish, and the weight flew up to the catchers. I let out a mighty roar of triumph, no doubt scaring several old ladies in the process, and spent the next 10 minutes getting my breath back

Happy days. I will hit 260kg in two weeks time now and, if I can find a suit to fit, I reckon I'll have a minimum 280kg in the tank...


----------



## Greshie

Well done you warrior you ! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Still feeling like a bag of sh1te this morning despite 10 hours solid sleep. On the plus side my back feels about 90% recovered. On the negative, my diet has been very poor all week. I've been eating clean enough but not in sufficient quantities. Must try harder.
> 
> Regardless, it's squat day today. I have a couple of things to do and then it's into the gym for an early workout. Could go either way but it's getting done


Smash that squat rack mingster!


----------



## Mingster

So much for trimming back down towards 17 stone lol. Weighed in today at 257lbs, 18 stone 5. I'm about 6.5kg away from my target competitive weight of 110kg and don't really want to get much higher than that tbh. On the plus side I've had to take the belt on my jeans as well as my weight belt in another notch, and am looking leaner, so must be replacing fat with muscle. You just can't beat a classic test and deca cycle


----------



## Mingster

PUSH today...

Rotator Cuff Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press - Paused.

Usual lot of benching maxing out at 145kg.

CGBP.

2x5x105kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg.

Tony Freeman Style DB Press.

2x20x20kg.

Side Laterals.

10x27.5kg dropped to 10x20kg.

Rear Laterals.

10x27.5kg dropped to 10x20kg.

All done. Another 2.5kg added to the presses. No sign of getting to my limit yet but I should really start using the spotters just in case. I could do with a helping hand unracking the bar to commence these lifts as it affects my shoulder blade position quite a bit doing it myself. Will just have to manage I suppose. Weights increasing according to plan so mustn't grumble


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> PUSH today...
> 
> Rotator Cuff Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press - Paused.
> 
> Usual lot of benching maxing out at 145kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 2x5x105kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x10x27.5kg.
> 
> Tony Freeman Style DB Press.
> 
> 2x20x20kg.
> 
> Side Laterals.
> 
> 10x27.5kg dropped to 10x20kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals.
> 
> 10x27.5kg dropped to 10x20kg.
> 
> All done. Another 2.5kg added to the presses. No sign of getting to my limit yet but I should really start using the spotters just in case. I could do with a helping hand unracking the bar to commence these lifts as it affects my shoulder blade position quite a bit doing it myself. Will just have to manage I suppose. Weights increasing according to plan so mustn't grumble


I just grab anyone who is around for a lift off with the bar , not worth niggling those shoulders .....good to see your plan is working mate , keep at it fellow viking


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> I just grab anyone who is around for a lift off with the bar , not worth niggling those shoulders .....good to see your plan is working mate , keep at it fellow viking


Hi Logs

Yes mate, I used to do the same but I train in my home gym these days so I'm the only one there lol. I tweaked a Rotator Cuff many years ago lifting the bar from the rack and it still gives me gyp to this day. I'm getting round it atm by moving my body position further up the bench some I'm more 'under' the bar so to speak. I can get away with this with a powerlifting style press as I lower the bar to the bottom of my rib cage rather than my pecs.

I'll keep at it, never fear


----------



## Mingster

Having to switch my sessions around a little this week so I can incorporate deads on my Pull day starting next week. My routine will still remain a Push/Pull/Legs with the sessions being based on the main power lifts with some support work thrown in.

In a nutshell this will involve...

Chest Presses, Flyes, Shoulder Presses, Laterals.

Deads, Pulldowns, Low Rows.

Squats and Calf Work.

I'm not expecting to add much, if anything, to this unless an obvious failing becomes apparent. Quite excited about re-introducing deads after a very long time off. I've managed the squats, I've managed the benching...In this particular case two out of three isn't good enough so fingers are very crossed indeed


----------



## Mingster

So, the last Pull session before the introduction of the deads. A nice, steady away workout...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 maxing at 85kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x95kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Hammer Curls.

2x15x20kg.

Nice little session based on good form and feeling the weights. Body kept upright on all the Rows. Slow, strict form on the Face Pulls and a couple of high rep sets of Hammers to flush a bit of blood around the system to finish. Feeling big and strong at the minute so looking forward to cracking on with some heavier work over the coming weeks.

I have a rib-eye steak, some home made chicken curry and 400g of finest mince and carrots to eat before dinner time tomorrow so best crack on


----------



## DiggyV

I see you have snacks covered there Ming, what about the real meals....


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> I see you have snacks covered there Ming, what about the real meals....


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> I see you have snacks covered there Ming, what about the real meals....





Greshie said:


> :lol:


A man has to keep some secrets to himself. Can't just go dishing out awesomeness willy-nilly


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> A man has to keep some secrets to himself. Can't just go dishing out awesomeness willy-nilly


Very true Ming, I suffer the same problem myself. Yeah Right! :lol:


----------



## Mingster

OK guys. Here's one little secret. A box of these arrived at my door yesterday

http://www.zapsweets.co.uk/kit-kat-chunky-white-36-x-40g.html


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> OK guys. Here's one little secret. A box of these arrived at my door yesterday
> 
> http://www.zapsweets.co.uk/kit-kat-chunky-white-36-x-40g.html


Is that where I'm going wrong then as I use these:

http://www.zapsweets.co.uk/kit-kat-chunky-peanut-butter-36-x-42g.html


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Is that where I'm going wrong then as I use these:
> 
> http://www.zapsweets.co.uk/kit-kat-chunky-peanut-butter-36-x-42g.html


Nice, but white chocolate is the tren of kit-kats


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Nice, but white chocolate is the tren of kit-kats


I see my mistake now, I'm clearly just using the Anavar of Kit-kat then. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> I see my mistake now, I'm clearly just using the Anavar of Kit-kat then. :lol:


Wait until they bring out the Caramac Kit-Kat. Now that will be the Halo of chocolate snacks:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Wait until they bring out the Caramac Kit-Kat. Now that will be the Halo of chocolate snacks:thumb:


That sounds like a stack too far mate.....Dangerous territory, you know how powerful Caramac is on its own, but stacking into a KK ... :no:


----------



## Guest

Ooooh Caramac, not had one of those for years!

Got a right hankering for chocolate recently


----------



## kingdale

Dave said:


> Ooooh Caramac, not had one of those for years!
> 
> Got a right hankering for chocolate recently


I sometimes blend caramac, ice cream, caramel shortcake and a bit of milk dam its good.


----------



## Mingster

First session of the powerlifts routine. Just the usual Legs workout tbh... 

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x220kg. 1x3x240kg.

Calf Raises.

80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.

Quite a comfortable session this. Brief, focused, and I did what I had to do. With last weeks berserker intensity I could have got at least another rep with the 240, maybe even two, but today's workout didn't require this and I'm happy with the total achieved. Sets me up nicely for a 1RM attempt on 260 in next weeks session


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Ooooh Caramac, not had one of those for years!
> 
> Got a right hankering for chocolate recently


torture reading that mate ...thank fk it's cheat day


----------



## loganator

kingdale said:


> I sometimes blend caramac, ice cream, caramel shortcake and a bit of milk dam its good.


yet more torturous reading about junk food lol


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> First session of the powerlifts routine. Just the usual Legs workout tbh...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.
> 
> Box Squats.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x220kg. 1x3x240kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 80 reps over 3 sets with 210kg.
> 
> Quite a comfortable session this. Brief, focused, and I did what I had to do. With last weeks berserker intensity I could have got at least another rep with the 240, maybe even two, but today's workout didn't require this and I'm happy with the total achieved. Sets me up nicely for a 1RM attempt on 260 in next weeks session


good luck with the 1rm goal ......always best to listen to your body mate good to see you still bang at it .....

Hope you and yours are all good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Been offline for a few days dealing with some 'issues' lol. All seems to be sorted now so, hopefully, back to normal...


----------



## Mingster

Managed to get a Push session in yesterday.

R/C Warm Up.

Lots of benching up to a max of 147.5kg.

CGBP.

2x5x107.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg.

Tony Freeman Stlye DB Press.

2x20x22.5kg.

Side Laterals.

1x10x27.5kg dropped to 1x10x22.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

1x10x27.5kg dropped to 1x10x22.5kg.

Very tired during this session. Have had quite a bit on my plate the past few days so was never going to be at my best, but managed to add the required amounts to the lifts to keep progress going in the right direction. Will need to nail diet and rest over the next couple of weeks to keep that progress going however...

Don't often get people commenting, but had an ex Mr Durham say I was looking massive yesterday lol. Made me smile a little


----------



## Mingster

To celebrate the Return of the Deads later today here's an all time classic, and one of the greatest riffs of all time, from the one and only, and somewhat larger than life, Theodore Anthony Nugent...


----------



## Mingster

Pull session today...

Warm Up.

Lots of stretches, bends and waving my arms about.

Deads.

Lots and lots of sets, trying to get some semblance of form going. Maxed out at 150kg.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 maxing out at 90kg.

Low Rows.

2x10x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x10x45kg.

Interesting session. Spent a lot of time trying to find a style with the deads that suited the lifting I'm capable of these days. In the end I settled for a sumu style as it felt a long smoother and seemed to put less strain on my lower back. My form was ok. Drive from the floor was shocking, but understandable, as I was a little nervous to say the least. Otherwise it was pretty decent with good hip drive. Used a double overhand grip throughout with no issues despite the fact that I couldn't find my chalk, although it wasn't needed up to 150kg.

Rest of the workout went smoothly, and I felt well trained by the end lol. Will reserve judgement until I see how I feel tomorrow but first impressions are good


----------



## Tassotti

Nice deadlift comeback Ming !

You been getting warm up tips of @Flubs ?


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Nice deadlift comeback Ming !
> 
> *You been getting warm up tips of @Flubs ?*


 :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Pull session today...
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Lots of stretches, bends and waving my arms about.
> 
> Deads.
> 
> Lots and lots of sets, trying to get some semblance of form going. Maxed out at 150kg.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 4x10 maxing out at 90kg.
> 
> Low Rows.
> 
> 2x10x100kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 2x10x45kg.
> 
> Interesting session. Spent a lot of time trying to find a style with the deads that suited the lifting I'm capable of these days. In the end I settled for a sumu style as it felt a long smoother and seemed to put less strain on my lower back. My form was ok. Drive from the floor was shocking, but understandable, as I was a little nervous to say the least. Otherwise it was pretty decent with good hip drive. Used a double overhand grip throughout with no issues despite the fact that I couldn't find my chalk, although it wasn't needed up to 150kg.
> 
> Rest of the workout went smoothly, and I felt well trained by the end lol. Will reserve judgement until I see how I feel tomorrow but first impressions are good


Fingers crossed mate. Will check in tomorrow to see how you're feeling. Hope you got your 'issues' sorted out.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Fingers crossed mate. Will check in tomorrow to see how you're feeling. Hope you got your 'issues' sorted out.


Cheers

Yes, issues as sorted as they will ever be. Back became very sore, and not in a good way, following the workout. I've had a good hang on my inversion table, and have done extensive physio since then and have managed to get rid of the worst of it so am hopeful all will be well in the morning. Not sure I can go through this every Pull day however. Time will tell I suppose...


----------



## Mingster

Well, my back felt fine this morning. After being out in the car, however, it has started playing up again. Jury is still out at the minute.

On the bright side, I now have my new camera, so the quality of video's should increase dramatically lol. Now if only I can understand the instructions... :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Well, my back felt fine this morning. After being out in the car, however, it has started playing up again. Jury is still out at the minute.
> 
> On the bright side, I now have my new camera, so the quality of video's should increase dramatically lol. Now if only I can understand the instructions... :confused1:


HAve you not got a friendly teenager that could explain it to you? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Back not feeling good at all. I'm well p1ssed off. Looks like my powerlifting comeback is over before it began:no:

I'll just have to become a Squat and Bench specialist lol. Here's to a 500kg total without bothering with the Deads:gun_bandana:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Back not feeling good at all. I'm well p1ssed off. Looks like my powerlifting comeback is over before it began:no:
> 
> I'll just have to become a Squat and Bench specialist lol. Here's to a 500kg total without bothering with the Deads:gun_bandana:


true viking attitude mate reps deserved


----------



## loganator

it seems i must spread some reps around before repping you again mate , but will say again deffo deserved :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Puts small injuries into perspective...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22015175

Very sad news. Top, top author...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Puts small injuries into perspective...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22015175
> 
> Very sad news. Top, top author...


Just makes you realise how fragile life is ...


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> Just makes you realise how fragile life is ...


x2 mate.

My buddy is in a similar situation, late stage pancreatic - 4-5 months - 35 years old.

Really makes you look at your own life, and get your priorities right. After training obviously


----------



## Mingster

Just to lighten the mood...

My CO-OP are selling Mr Kipling Lemon fancies at 50p a box At 8 fancies to a box it would be rude not to


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Just to lighten the mood...
> 
> My CO-OP are selling Mr Kipling Lemon fancies at 50p a box At 8 fancies to a box it would be rude not too


Nice little PWO snack :lol:


----------



## Mingster

No training today but a productive day nonetheless...

Back has improved a little. Will most likely do a Push session tomorrow. Should be Legs but don't think my back is up to heavy squats just yet.

Received another delivery from http://www.stiltonbutchers.co.uk/ Really liking their produce and delivery is spot on

Managed to do several DIY jobs that the missus has been nagging me about for a little while lol. Now she has no excuse not to get the paintbrush out.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Puts small injuries into perspective...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22015175
> 
> Very sad news. Top, top author...


Very sad indeed. I'm actually just reading raw spirit. I honestly don't think I can finish it now.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> No training today but a productive day nonetheless...
> 
> Back has improved a little. Will most likely do a Push session tomorrow. Should be Legs but don't think my back is up to heavy squats just yet.
> 
> Received another delivery from http://www.stiltonbutchers.co.uk/ Really liking their produce and delivery is spot on
> 
> Managed to do several DIY jobs that the missus has been nagging me about for a little while lol. Now she has no excuse not to get the paintbrush out.


Nice looking ribeye steaks on that site mate....


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Nice looking ribeye steaks on that site mate....


Yes mate, they are nice. I bought 10 last month and another 10 this month. The chicken breast was on special last month too - £20 for 5kg. I've had the mince and the braising steak which are very nice. Trying the burgers for the first time tomorrow


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Just to lighten the mood...
> 
> My CO-OP are selling Mr Kipling Lemon fancies at 50p a box At 8 fancies to a box it would be rude not to


Do you eat all 8 in one go ?

It definately would be rude not to


----------



## TELBOR

Rob68 said:


> Do you eat all 8 in one go ?
> 
> It definately would be rude not to


I bet they were exceedingly good


----------



## 25434

Lemon fancies......bleuuuurrrrgh.......but I love those ginger cakes....with custard......yummeeeeee......errmmm...not that I have done that recently, nope....didn't even eat a whole half one at all....cough...... 

Morning Mingster......how is your back feeling? Have a good day....


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> I bet they were exceedingly good


Good grief! I got that...I actually got that straight away.....now that is call for celebration....whooopppeeeee...hi Roblet by the way...hope you are ok....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Good grief! I got that...I actually got that straight away.....now that is call for celebration....whooopppeeeee...hi Roblet by the way...hope you are ok....


Pmsl!

I'm well thanks flubs. Hope you are too  x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Lemon fancies......bleuuuurrrrgh.......but I love those ginger cakes....with custard......yummeeeeee......errmmm...not that I have done that recently, nope....didn't even eat a whole half one at all....cough......
> 
> Morning Mingster......how is your back feeling? Have a good day....


I like those french fancies ...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Lemon fancies......bleuuuurrrrgh.......but I love those ginger cakes....with custard......yummeeeeee......errmmm...not that I have done that recently, nope....didn't even eat a whole half one at all....cough......
> 
> Morning Mingster......how is your back feeling? Have a good day....


Morning Flubs My back is tender but ok, thank you. Hitting the physio hard. I've had this so many times that I am becoming pretty good at treating myself these days lol...

Woke up this morning to darkness. A power cut for the third time in a week ffs. The Electric Board were out in force digging up the road. Now, no cup of tea first thing is a no-no as far as I'm concerned, so the missus and I duly toddled off to McD's The tea washed down a portion of porridge followed by a Double Sausage and Egg McMuffin and a hash brown A nice 1000 cal start to the day. Fancy a bench PB later after that:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

If Ididn't have my cup of tea fisrt thing I would be likely to go on a rampage .....................


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

coffee for me. I actually have a headache until I get some strong coffee inside me.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> coffee for me. I actually have a headache until I get some strong coffee inside me.


I'm not a coffee fan tbh. I only have it if it is made with milk


----------



## Greshie

oooh milky coffee ... takes me back.. my aunt still makes instant coffee with milk .. tastes of my childhood and student days


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> oooh milky coffee ... takes me back.. my aunt still makes instant coffee with milk .. tastes of my childhood and student days


Make some now mate. You know you want to


----------



## Greshie

:lol: just had a hot chocolate!


----------



## Mingster

First session since the ill fated Deads...Push.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press - Paused.

Maxing out at 150kg

CGBP.

2x5x110kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg.

Tony Freeman Style DB Press.

2x20x22.5kg.

Side Laterals.

10x22.5kg dropped to 10x17.5kg.

Rear Laterals.

10x22.5kg dropped to 10x17.5kg.

Feel shattered after this lol. Hardly surprising I suppose as I haven't had the best of weeks so far. Hit my target on the Bench though, a paused 150kg:beer:. I changed my style slightly today with a different set up and a slightly wider grip. The idea was to ease the stress on my dodgy back by lowering my arch. It seemed to work ok, although I wasn't as confident as I am with my usual style. The weight went up without mishap so all is well. This is the joint heaviest press I have done since my last competition in the late 90's There is no video as the missus is at work - the back injury has thrown my schedule all to pot - but I will lift again over the weekend and get a video then.

All subsequent benching will differ in two ways...1). I will be abandoning the exaggerated pause on the chest from now on, although maintaining a controlled style, and, 2). I will start using the spotters on my cage. No point in taking unnecessary risks...

Back feels ok. The intense physio is ongoing.


----------



## Guest

Strength to strength mucka, great lifting.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good lifting Ming. Congratulations on hitting your target.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Strength to strength mucka, great lifting.





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good lifting Ming. Congratulations on hitting your target.


Cheers guys. You win some, you lose some. The war goes on


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey just popped in to see how the old back is doing ma wee monkey....

Great pressing there......

Hope your physio gets you sorted right out....

xxx


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey just popped in to see how the old back is doing ma wee monkey....
> 
> Great pressing there......
> 
> Hope your physio gets you sorted right out....
> 
> xxx


Cheers hon

I am my physio lol...


----------



## Mingster

Rest day today.

My back is feeling pretty good so I plan on hitting the squats tomorrow. Not sure if I'll be able to go for the planned 260kg. We'll see how it goes. Setting another target for the bench. 160kg. Not a huge target but a realistic one I feel. Not quite sure how I will proceed for my pull sessions but there will be no full deads for the foreseeable, that's for sure...


----------



## loganator

160 looks like a decent enough target to me mate ....good luck with that


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Rest day today.
> 
> My back is feeling pretty good so I plan on hitting the squats tomorrow. Not sure if I'll be able to go for the planned 260kg. We'll see how it goes. Setting another target for the bench. 160kg. Not a huge target but a realistic one I feel. Not quite sure how I will proceed for my pull sessions but there will be no full deads for the foreseeable, that's for sure...


Your 'not a huge target' for the bench is twice my pb! good luck! I'm considering re-introducing deads in a couple of months now. Watch this space. Or rather the space over in my journal.


----------



## Mingster

Legs.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Box/Bench Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x2x200kg. 1x1x220kg. 1x1x240kg (Knee Wraps On). 1x1x260kg Fail. 1x1x260kg Successful Lift.

No energy left for Calf work. Sod that.

Things were going nicely until I applied the knee wraps for the first attempt at 260. Couldn't get them right and got a tad worked up lol. Unracked the bar and couldn't get my feet position right either. I've been working on a wider stance and haven't found the 'groove' just yet. All in all, by the time I'd jigged about for 5 minutes trying to get into position I was shattered and barely had enough energy to do the negative part of the lift. A big, fat fail. Thought of calling it a day, but regrouped and went again. Got it up the second time. Not easy, hence the growl, but up it went. Think I'll have a break from 1RM Squats for a while. 6x240kg is the next target


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and I have a video, and very clear it is too with the new camera being used for the first time. Having a bit of troubled downloading it to YouTube but will get there shortly...


----------



## Mingster




----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Work Mingster very strong buddy. Very nice, They're great for explosive work arn't they box squats.


----------



## Mingster

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Work Mingster very strong buddy. Very nice, They're great for explosive work arn't they box squats.


Yes mate. Will be going back to conventional squatting for a while now...


----------



## dentylad

Nice rep! Those shutters in the background look familiar, where is that like big lad?


----------



## Mingster

dentylad said:


> Nice rep! Those shutters in the background look familiar, where is that like big lad?


I train at home mate It's my converted garage.


----------



## dentylad

Haha I thought that was the back wall of Spartan or summat lol, beast lifts them bud, whats your view on sumo stance squats? Dangerous or decent?


----------



## Mingster

dentylad said:


> Haha I thought that was the back wall of Spartan or summat lol, beast lifts them bud, whats your view on sumo stance squats? Dangerous or decent?


It depends on the individual. Try different styles and see what works best for you. I have a high bar position which many frown upon. I'm also trying to widen my stance as I struggle to hit depth as I get bigger, however I'm much stronger with a relatively narrow stance. I've only been back squatting for less that a year following many squat free years after injury so I'm still experimenting with what works best for me.


----------



## dentylad

I tend to have the bar high up on the rack and on the ball of my neck rather than on top of the traps, Love Squats but deads have ruined me, was 78kg doing a 180kg for 2 reps but squats were never really much more than a 120kg till I changed the variations and started doing them twice a week, once 5x5 and once purely high reps for mma. Personally the best overall exercise IMO


----------



## Mingster

dentylad said:


> I tend to have the bar high up on the rack and on the ball of my neck rather than on top of the traps, Love Squats but deads have ruined me, was 78kg doing a 180kg for 2 reps but squats were never really much more than a 120kg till I changed the variations and started doing them twice a week, once 5x5 and once purely high reps for mma. Personally the best overall exercise IMO


I love my squats. Can't do deads because of a succession of back injuries. My body is getting too old for this lol...


----------



## Mingster

So feeling pretty good today with no adverse reaction to yesterdays session. I'm pleased as I was a little concerned that my back may have played up after two attempts at 260.

All in all a good week, despite one or two setbacks in my everyday life. Training wise, a successful 150 bench and 260 bench squat are not to be sniffed at. The missus and I are spending some time with the youngest grandson and two of the daughters today. I will do my best to avoid bouncy castles and climbing frames and, hopefully, will emerge unscathed so I can attempt 152.5kg on the bench tomorrow and get it on video as promised


----------



## C.Hill

150 bench and 260 squat you animal! Need to get on the deads mate I bet you could shift a fcuk load of weight!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> 150 bench and 260 squat you animal! Need to get on the deads mate I bet you could shift a fcuk load of weight!


Sadly I attempted my deads comeback earlier this week mate. First session in many years following my back injury. Session seemed to go well but afterwards I was in serious pain with my back, really suffering. Never say never, but I suspect this weakness will prevent my dream of a powerlifting comeback:sad:

I'll focus on what I can do for now and see what happens but I'm not getting any younger lol...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> So feeling pretty good today with no adverse reaction to yesterdays session. I'm pleased as I was a little concerned that my back may have played up after two attempts at 260.
> 
> All in all a good week, despite one or two setbacks in my everyday life. Training wise, a successful 150 bench and 260 bench squat are not to be sniffed at. The missus and I are spending some time with the youngest grandson and two of the daughters today. *I will do my best to avoid bouncy castles and climbing frames *and, hopefully, will emerge unscathed so I can attempt 152.5kg on the bench tomorrow and get it on video as promised


I suddenly had a vision.............................................


----------



## Mingster

Off to the doc's in an hour for my latest trt injection.

Back to work tomorrow so have a busy day planned sorting stuff out and catching up on things I should have done earlier. Will squeeze in a benching session later today.

Had a good day with the family yesterday which culminated in a all you can eat Chinese meal Had a weigh in earlier and I am still floating around just under the 18 and a half stone mark.


----------



## Greshie

Was there any food left by the time you'd finished? lol


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> So feeling pretty good today with no adverse reaction to yesterdays session. I'm pleased as I was a little concerned that my back may have played up after two attempts at 260.
> 
> All in all a good week, despite one or two setbacks in my everyday life. Training wise, a successful 150 bench and 260 bench squat are not to be sniffed at. The missus and I are spending some time with the youngest grandson and two of the daughters today. I will do my best to avoid bouncy castles and climbing frames and, hopefully, will emerge unscathed so I can attempt 152.5kg on the bench tomorrow and get it on video as promised


Looking forward to vid mate


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Looking forward to vid mate


HaHa. It'll just be for one rep mate. None of this repping out craziness lol...


----------



## Mingster

Extra Push session today...

R/C Warm Up.

Usual load of Barbell Bench Press maxing out with a single at 152.5kg.

No CGBP today.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

Side Laterals supersetted with...

Rear Laterals.

And done. Shouldn't have done this session until Wednesday in all honesty. Very tired and my left elbow has been playing up a tad since my last Push session last Friday. But I promised a video and it is downloading as I type. Wasn't at all confident of getting the 152.5 and it wasn't the best lift I've ever done. As I say, I felt tired and had no get up and go but struggled through nonetheless. I was pleased to lift it tbh as you will see from my little celebration following the lift

Will train again on Wednesday all being well, then not again until the weekend. Recharge the batteries time. I feel a deload coming on


----------



## Mingster

Not my greatest lift but up it went. Nice little celebration at the end lol, and the usual vocal encouragement from the missus


----------



## Guest

Plenty of power there mucka! Well done indeed!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Lift Mingster, Your still in your pomp mate what you on about mate?!

Very good lift you definitely got more there mate.


----------



## DiggyV

good lifting Ming, nice and strict. Well done!


----------



## Mingster

Too tired to train today so have taken an extra rest day. Next session should now be tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Too tired to train today so have taken an extra rest day. Next session should now be tomorrow evening after work.


you have a nap mate - you'll feel much better after that dear. :lol:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> you have a nap mate - you'll feel much better after that dear. :lol:


us oldies need an odd nap during the day ........................

.................. as you will find out in due course


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> you have a nap mate - you'll feel much better after that dear. :lol:


LOL. You have to listen to your body mate. Some people train too much because they love training, others train too little because they are lazy. It's doing the right amount to get the best results that's the secret. I love training but I would never train for the sake of it. Results are everything


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> LOL. You have to listen to your body mate. Some people train too much because they love training, others train too little because they are lazy. It's doing the right amount to get the best results that's the secret. I love training but I would never train for the sake of it. Results are everything


Agreed mate :thumb:

I normally only train 3 a week, however this week will be 4, well sort of - only arms and core so doesn't count really :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Agreed mate :thumb:
> 
> I normally only train 3 a week, however this week will be 4, well sort of - only arms and core so doesn't count really :lol:


There's no such thing as arm training. Wash your mouth out:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Pull session tonight - deload.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10.

Face Pulls.

3x10.

Hammer Curls.

2x15.

Nice little session with reduced weights and a good rhythm to each set. Still feel very tired, and am definitely in need of a short deload period. Have a busy work schedule at the present time so a little easing in training intensity seems like a good idea. Will be back blasting the tonnage asap


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> There's no such thing as arm training. Wash your mouth out:lol: :lol:


I dropped one in about 3 weeks ago, but prior to that it was months ago. Normally dont bother as they get a good hit anyway, and if I have a spare day I do legs - but can't right now because of the 100K walk training, so need to be able to actually walk at the weekend - and some stupid durations now - this weekend is 6 hours. Dont fancy that after legs. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Planning on returning to training tomorrow with a Squatting session. I've done very little other than work, eat and sleep for the past few days and, although not fully recovered, I'm feeling the need to feel a barbell on my back Going to drop the weight slightly and up the reps for a period. Having said that my new squat suit has arrived and I may feel the need to play with it a bit I've decided to go with a suit recommended for a lifter weighing up to 220lbs. As I weigh nearly 260lbs it's proving a little er...interesting, trying to get it on lol. It will stretch though, and tight is the idea with these things...


----------



## Rob68

Please tell me your not going to post a vid of you wearing a suit 3 times to small for you :nono: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Please tell me your not going to post a vid of you wearing a suit 3 times to small for you :nono: :lol:


Lots of people will be disappointed if I don't:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

LEGS.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Barbell Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x6x180kg. 1x6x220kg.

Felt really unwell at this point, dizzy and craving food, as if I was going hypo. Went indoors and ate a large bowl of cereal, two fruit scones with jam, two chunky Kit Kats and a pint of milk. Had a 10 minute rest and felt a bit better. Didn't fancy pushing myself after this so tried on my new squat suit and messed about for a bit. Actually felt weaker wearing the suit. This was probably down to my physical condition rather than anything else. Although several experienced people had said I would struggle to hit parallel with anything other than very heavy weights until I had broken the suit in, this proved not to be the case. This would normally be down to the suit being too big, but my suit is recommended for lifters up to 220lbs and I'm pretty much 260 so that can't be the case...

Ah well...Finished off with...

Calf Raises.

80 reps with 210kg over 3 sets.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Lots of people will be disappointed if I don't:whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


I think those people where just being nice :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> I think those people where just being nice :tongue: :lol:


I've been offered cash:confused1:


----------



## Mingster

Well, feeling like a bag of spanners this morning. Back, and most other areas giving me grief, hay fever is kicking in and guts all over the place lol.

Have a long list of DIY jobs to do from the missus, who has decided that the whole house needs redecorating even though we only just finished the last lot of redecorating before Christmas:blink:

Need to get out to the shops later and also pick the car up from the garage. Will try to squeeze in a Push session sometime as well. Back to work for a rest tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

PUSH today. And a return to form following the disappointing LEGS session yesterday...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

35 minutes benching maxing out with 155kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

2x20x22.5kg.

Side Laterals supersetted with...

Rear Laterals.

2x20x22.5kg

Happy with today's session. Bench up to 155 without much bother tbf. Dropped the CGBP's again as I have a nasty little niggle developing in my left elbow. The Flyes and DB Presses need increasing but this niggle makes it awkward to lift the DB's into position, light as they are. I won't be doing any specific Tricep work while this persists as I don't want to aggravate it further and therefore stall my progress on the Bench.

No dizziness or weakness today as I went into battle armed with the new workout cocktail of water, fresh orange juice - cheers @mal - honey, lemon juice and salt. Still not 100% but now I feel that I'm on the mend


----------



## DiggyV

155 is no mean weight Ming - great lifting pal. I am only a mere 40K behind you. :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> I've been offered cash:confused1:


In that case ............... got any spare suits ? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Bench shirt has arrived today It's a perfect fit apart from the arms which are a little tight - my arms are bigger than the average powerlifters I guess - so I've gone to town with an inflatable ball, a bicycle pump and some water in the age old tradition of equipped lifters who have outgrown their equipment


----------



## MRSTRONG

haha you powerlifter you


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha you powerlifter you


LOL. It's a Metal 2 ply shirt. It's so stiff I reckon I'll need at least 200kg on the bar just to get it to my chest haha. Guess I'm going to have to find some spotters from somewhere...


----------



## Mingster

PULL today. Another deload session.

Close Grip Pulldowns.

5x10.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10.

Face Pulls.

3x10.

Seated Hammer Curls.

4x10.

Steady away. Still not feeling at my best. Seem to be very lethargic and lacking in my usual focus. Still, got the job done so a decent session all in all. Will probably be training tomorrow and then again on Tuesday so it's probably wise to save a little toward my heavier sessions.


----------



## Mingster

Swiftly followed by a second Pull workout...As the missus has moved her decorating whirlwind into our bedroom and has me moving several very large and heavy items of furniture about the place in a crazy approximation of a giant Rubik's Cube lol. Bloody hard work and I'll need huge quantities of pizza tonight to recover


----------



## Mingster

Just stumbled across a couple of pics of my old Supra...



Looking to get a new car shortly but will definitely be something a little more economical to run


----------



## Mingster

LEGS.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Barbell Squat.

1x6x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x6x160kg. 1x6x180kg. 1x6x200kg.

Lunges.

2x20 with 30kg.

Hack Squats.

2x8x150kg.

Calf Raises - super slow.

3x10x150kg.

More of a bodybuilding style session today. Partly because of my iffy back and partly because my body needs a bit of a rest from the heavy stuff. Quite enjoyed it tbh although I'm not a fan of so many reps lol. Lunges were comfortable as were the Hacks although it is a good while since I've done them. The squatting has obviously built up my strength for these support exercises - a good reason for including strength work in any routine.

All good. Push workout planned for Tuesday coming.


----------



## Guest

Nice them Supra's m8, but small did you not struggle fitting in it?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Nice them Supra's m8, but small did you not struggle fitting in it?


Aye. Wasn't very practical tbh. Couldn't drive over the smallest bump in the road without scraping the bodykit lol. Comfy enough once inside but getting in and out wasn't easy. Back seats only good for shopping not passengers etc. Fun to drive though...as long as it wasn't raining:laugh:


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Just stumbled across a couple of pics of my old Supra...
> 
> View attachment 118528
> View attachment 118527
> 
> 
> Looking to get a new car shortly but will definitely be something a little more economical to run


I always wanted one of those years ago ....nice


----------



## mikemull

What are the tony freeman presses?


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> What are the tony freeman presses?


They are normal seated db presses save that I do 5 reps with both arms together, then 5 reps with one arm only. Then another 5 reps with the other arm, before finishing off with another 5 reps with both arms.


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> They are normal seated db presses save that I do 5 reps with both arms together, then 5 reps with one arm only. Then another 5 reps with the other arm, before finishing off with another 5 reps with both arms.


Cheers. Sounds a killer!


----------



## Mingster

PUSH today. And I pushed myself to the limit lol...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

Lots of sets as usual maxing out at 160kg

Flat Flyes.

2x10x30kg.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

2x20x25kg.

Rear Laterals/Side Laterals.

2x10 of each at 22.5kg.

Feeling strong today. Was supposed to peak at 157.5kg with the Bench but felt good so whacked it up to 160. Went up fairly comfortably tbh, but I am reaching the limit to what I can achieve with these without a spotter to help unrack the weight. No sure where to go from here but will give it some thought over the next week.

Bumped everything else up a little and pushed myself hard. Sitting here now very satisfied but shattered


----------



## DiggyV

nice session Ming, and wow 160Kg - new PB big guy?


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> nice session Ming, and wow 160Kg - new PB big guy?


I've done more in the past but definitely an over 50 pb


----------



## kingdale

Mingster said:


> I've done more in the past but definitely an over 50 pb


What were your PB's when you used to compete?


----------



## Mingster

kingdale said:


> What were your PB's when you used to compete?


182.5 bench and a little over 300 squat and deads. Not all at the same time mind you...


----------



## kingdale

Mingster said:


> 182.5 bench and a little over 300 squat and deads. Not all at the same time mind you...


Nice one mate, 180 bench and 300 dead and squat is my target.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> 182.5 bench and a little over 300 squat and deads. Not all at the same time mind you...


Bloody hell mate that's some big weight - well to us puny mere mortals anyway.  I take it you were a power lifter than?

My best are (taking back in the day weights and current ones :lol: also are all rep weights not 1RM)

Bench: 140Kg now - wont get higher as I have stopped flat bench and only decline (115) and incline (140) now - shoulder doesn't like flat strangely.

Squat: 220Kg then

Dead: 240Kg then

Tried squats and deads again about 18 months ago and lower back really struggled under compression, so havn't tried since. Guess I should give them a go again at some point. :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster

Yes, mate


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Just stumbled across a couple of pics of my old Supra...
> 
> View attachment 118528
> View attachment 118527
> 
> 
> Looking to get a new car shortly but will definitely be something a little more economical to run


Cant make my mind up wether you were a pimp a drug dealer or a boy racer .... i`ll go for the latter


----------



## Mingster

PULL tonight.

Wide Grip Pull Downs.

5x10 up to 90kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10 up to 100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Hammer Curls.

2x10x25kg with one drop.

Absolutely stotting mad tonight. Took it out on the weights training very quickly with very little rest between sets. Got it out of my system...

...To an extent.


----------



## paulandabbi

Mingster said:


> PULL tonight.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 5x10 up to 90kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3x10 up to 100kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x10x45kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 2x10x25kg with one drop.
> 
> Absolutely stotting mad tonight. Took it out on the weights training very quickly with very little rest between sets. Got it out of my system...
> 
> ...To an extent.


Just stumbled across your journal. Not sure where I have been to miss it but hey.

Great workout mate, I dream of lifting the same weights in the future!!!


----------



## loganator

Hi mate just popped in to see how you are doing .... Well made up to see you smashing 160 bench , is that single rep mate ?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Work mingster. Your certainly a strong fella.


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Hi mate just popped in to see how you are doing .... Well made up to see you smashing 160 bench , is that single rep mate ?


Yes mate. I haven't gone above 5 reps since I started benching again. I do a few sets of 5 to warm up, then a few triples and, finally a couple of singles with my max effort for the day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> PULL tonight.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Downs.
> 
> 5x10 up to 90kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 3x10 up to 100kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 3x10x45kg.
> 
> Hammer Curls.
> 
> 2x10x25kg with one drop.
> 
> Absolutely stotting mad tonight. Took it out on the weights training very quickly with very little rest between sets. Got it out of my system...
> 
> ...To an extent.


What's winding you up big guy?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What's winding you up big guy?


I'm ok now

I'm swift to anger but equally quick in getting over things. If I have something to say to people I'll say it, but I don't bear grudges...

Usually


----------



## Mingster

LEG session after work today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Barbell Squats.

1x7x100kg. 1x7x140kg. 1x7x160kg. 1x7x180kg. 1x7x200kg.

Lunges.

2x20 with 30kg added.

Hack Squats.

2x8x160kg.

Calf Raises - super slow...

3x10x160kg.

Good session. Feeling strong. Added a rep to my squats...As I'm backing off on the weight on these the plan is to train at 75/80% and add a rep each week for 5 weeks. I did all sets with 6 reps last week, and this week did them with 7. In three weeks time the plan is to do all sets with 10 reps. It's a nice break from the low rep heavier stuff and, hopefully, it will do something for my fitness levels which are, quite frankly, shocking lol.


----------



## Mingster

Planning a Push session later today. As I've mentioned, I've pretty much reached my limits with benching without a spotter, so the revised plan is to drop to around 80% - 130kg - and do a few reps with this, with a gradual progression over the coming sessions. Once I've completed my regular bench work I may give my new bench shirt a run out though:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Planning a Push session later today. As I've mentioned, I've pretty much reached my limits with benching without a spotter, so the revised plan is to drop to around 80% - 130kg - and do a few reps with this, with a gradual progression over the coming sessions. Once I've completed my regular bench work I may give my new bench shirt a run out though:whistling:


or use these badboys

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/330730914132?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=64&ff19=0


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> or use these badboys
> 
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/330730914132?_lwgsi=y<yp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=64&ff19=0


Nah, lol. I wouldn't feel like a warrior preparing for battle by getting into my armour with bands...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Nah, lol. I wouldn't feel like a warrior preparing for battle by getting into my armour with bands...


knights had squires , benchers have bands-blocks-chains/sling shots-SKIRTS er i mean shirts


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> knights had squires , benchers have bands-blocks-chains/sling shots-SKIRTS er i mean shirts


The though of switching to bodybuilding has addled your brain:laugh: You'll be Morris dancing next:whistling:

The only cure is a 24 hour marathon Jon Pall Sigmarsson video fest...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> The though of switching to bodybuilding has addled your brain:laugh: You'll be Morris dancing next:whistling:
> 
> The only cure is a 24 hour marathon Jon Pall Sigmarsson video fest...


haha change of plan , strongman has not done with me yet so i fight another day with heavy ass weights .

bodybuilding me ? yeah right NEVER


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> haha change of plan , strongman has not done with me yet so i fight another day with heavy ass weights .
> 
> bodybuilding me ? yeah right NEVER


You can combine the two to an extent. My current Leg sessions are higher rep, and I'm definitely forcing hypertrophy through this approach whilst, at the same time, building the foundations for an assualt on a new 1RM squat


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> You can combine the two to an extent. My current Leg sessions are higher rep, and I'm definitely forcing hypertrophy through this approach whilst, at the same time, building the foundations for an assualt on a new 1RM squat


yeah ive had lots of thoughts cross my mind and one thing still remains and that is i like lifting heavy weights for low rep sets so 6x6 is my max .

i do think i can build the body i want through low rep work with heavy weights as ive forced my body to gain over 8 stone of muscle so i think i can force a couple more stone out in the places ive not targeted directly so far .

as for being leaner well i have to add in cardio/conditioning work so this and a cleaner diet with the above i cannot fail .


----------



## Mingster

Planned Push workout cancelled due to visit from the eldest son who I haven't seen in a little while. Will train tomorrow now instead...


----------



## Mingster

PUSH session today.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

Lots of sets culminating with 3x3x130kg.

I then had a play with my bench shirt more of which later...

Flat Flyes.

2x10x25kg.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

2x20x25kg.

Side Laterals supersetted with...

Rear Laterals.

2x10x22.5kg of each, 40 reps in all.

Not a bad session. Hit the 3x3x130kg without any issues, and the rest of the session went well.

Tried my bench shirt for the first time. Stuck 140 on the bar, lifted it and...could only lower it about an inch lol. Went up to 160 and managed to lower it to about halfway. Finally tried with 180 and managed to get to within a couple of inches of so of my chest. About a single board depth. Lifted it relatively easily from this position. This shirt will need some practice that's for sure. It fits ok when I'm cold, but after a few sets of bench and I'm pumped it's a different matter. Ah well, indulge an old man. I will be telling the grandkids I've a 200kg bench before long


----------



## MURPHYZ

Flying visit from me, just a hello really, how ya doin and ta ra, see ya again, well whenever really,


----------



## Mingster

PULL day today. Raw as they come with no shirts, suits, bands or funny shorts

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 up to 90kg.

Yates Rows.

4x8 up to 120kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x10x100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x40kg.

Hammer Curls.

2x10x15kg with the last set a drop set.

Happy with this. Have been feeling that this session was lacking a decent heavy exercise, what with my issues with deads and other bent rowing movements at the minute. Added in the Yates Rows to fix this, hoping that they will prove a decent compromise exercise, a halfway house that may strengthen my back enough to pick up with the deads again in the future. Stayed light with them today, but will be hoping to build the weights used up over the coming weeks.

Feeling quite good at the moment so hopefully will hit a couple of decent lifts over the next few weeks


----------



## Rob68

Hope your well mate seems like everything going good at present:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Hope your well mate seems like everything going good at present:thumb:


Yes mate. Not bad

How are you my euro hopping amigo?


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Ming...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Ming...


Thanks hon. I'm actually off this weekend to enjoy it for a change


----------



## Mingster

Squatting later today...

I said in another thread that I don't really get inspiration from others. This man is an exception to this, a squatting legend.


----------



## Mingster

LEGS today.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats and High Rep Leg Press.

Barbell Squats.

1x8x100kg. 1x6x140kg. 1x4x180kg. 1x2x200kg. 1x2x220kg. 1x1x240kg.

Lunges.

2x20x30kg add3ed.

Hack Squats.

2x8x160kg.

Calf Raises - super slow.

3x10x160kg.

Was supposed to complete all sets with 8 reps today but it was just too hot lol. Not used to this, and was sweating like a horse after the warm up. Upped the weights and cut the reps accordingly. Felt light at 220 but the 240 set was very tough indeed. All other exercises went well. Nor sure why exactly, but I feel a little bit disappointed with this session.


----------



## Greshie

Still big numbers there !

Not exactly hot here ... simply warm!


----------



## Mingster

Toying with the idea of using this system for my bench over the next few months...

http://www.joeskopec.com/coancalc.html

Using 350lbs as my 1RM, it doesn't look to bad up until week 10 then it goes berserk lol...


----------



## Mingster

Diet back on track yesterday.

70g porridge, banana and 50g shake.

Full English Breakfast.

250g chicken breast in Tiger bread.

350g steak in a stew.

Pre workout Boost bar and supps.

Post workout malto and 50g protein shake and supps.

9oz Ribeye steak, 2 baked potato's, sweetcorn, sprouts, mushrooms and fried onion.

Large bowl of ice cream and pineapple.

50g shake.

All washed down with 1 litre gold top milk and 2 pints of normal milk, 6 pints of water and 3 cups of tea.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> Toying with the idea of using this system for my bench over the next few months...
> 
> http://www.joeskopec.com/coancalc.html
> 
> Using 350lbs as my 1RM, it doesn't look to bad up until week 10 then it goes berserk lol...


I just had a look at that calculator. Does he advocate training the bench press just once per week? Personally I think that on the lighter weeks twice per week is feasible, but when it starts to get heavy then twice per week would be impossible, at least for my personal recovery capability.


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> I just had a look at that calculator. Does he advocate training the bench press just once per week? Personally I think that on the lighter weeks twice per week is feasible, but when it starts to get heavy then twice per week would be impossible, at least for my personal recovery capability.


It depends on the programme. On this peaking programme I believe it is once a week training with Bench Press, CGBP and Incline Press being the weapons of choice, two working sets per exercise.

He has another non-peaking Bench Programme that is similar but involves a second, light Benching day when he also uses pushdowns, weighed dips and flyes.

Personally I feel that if you are looking to up your 1RM, the more rest you get, and less competing exercises you do the better. I like to save my energy for the increase in weight. Having said that, I increased my squat recently whilst squatting 3 times a week, so both methods can get results, although I will be sticking to training bodyparts once a week.

Over the years I have had infinitely better results from training bodyparts once a week with minimal volume.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> It depends on the programme. On this peaking programme I believe it is once a week training with Bench Press, CGBP and Incline Press being the weapons of choice, two working sets per exercise.
> 
> He has another non-peaking Bench Programme that is similar but involves a second, light Benching day when he also uses pushdowns, weighed dips and flyes.
> 
> Personally I feel that if you are looking to up your 1RM, the more rest you get, and less competing exercises you do the better. I like to save my energy for the increase in weight. Having said that, I increased my squat recently whilst squatting 3 times a week, so both methods can get results, although I will be sticking to training bodyparts once a week.
> 
> Over the years I have had infinitely better results from training bodyparts once a week with minimal volume.


When you did your program to increase 1RM of squats, did you ease up on all other exercises? I don't know how to express the concept in more scientific terms, but basically to make your body concentrate all it's energy on that one exercise (i.e. squats) rather than trying to grow on everything all together?


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> When you did your program to increase 1RM of squats, did you ease up on all other exercises? I don't know how to express the concept in more scientific terms, but basically to make your body concentrate all it's energy on that one exercise (i.e. squats) rather than trying to grow on everything all together?


I didn't train anything else. I dropped all upper body work for 10 weeks. This was mainly to recover from injury tbh but, even without that, I would have done minimal upper body work alongside the squatting. Probably light benching on one day, and light pulldowns on another. I can't focus on more than one bodypart in an intense fashion at one time. I tend to rotate between squat, bench and back work. Never two, or all three, at a time.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Your latest Legs look similar to my sessions..apart from I get extensions and front squats in both ways as my knees can't hack any sort of leg/ squat machines ..

You got any tips for crappy knees? A man of your structure must face some issues..at 23 I'm a walking cripple in close to tears with knee pain every session lol..worth an ask!


----------



## Mingster

marknorthumbria said:


> Your latest Legs look similar to my sessions..apart from I get extensions and front squats in both ways as my knees can't hack any sort of leg/ squat machines ..
> 
> You got any tips for crappy knees? A man of your structure must face some issues..at 23 I'm a walking cripple in close to tears with knee pain every session lol..worth an ask!


I've only just introduced the Hacks tbh. A normal leg day for me would be lots of squats and some calf work. I used to favour SLDL's too, but my dodgy back doesn't agree with these nowadays.

I've found that squatting, in particular Olympic style squatting has cured me of any knee problems. I used to struggle with hacks and lunges and the like, but after several months of Oly squatting I have been able to go back to these exercises without issue. This is a decent article...http://oldschooltrainer.com/how-to-squat/

I also use wraps on my knees, although as my strength goes up, I put off wearing them until later and later in my workout. In the early days I wrapped my knees at 150kg and upwards. Nowadays I only use the wraps when I exceed 220kg.


----------



## marknorthumbria

I have to use straps from exercise one to the last one lol,

I will check my squat form thanks and attempt proper Olympic form next time

Front squats is the only exercise which gives completely zero pain.

I can get 220 out for reps at 90kg bw so I am always weary that one say I'll snap lol


----------



## Mingster

marknorthumbria said:


> I have to use straps from exercise one to the last one lol,
> 
> I will check my squat form thanks and attempt proper Olympic form next time
> 
> Front squats is the only exercise which gives completely zero pain.
> 
> I can get 220 out for reps at 90kg bw so I am always weary that one say I'll snap lol


Oly squats are very similar to front squats in style.

The weight used was mentioned to illustrate that I only use the wraps when I really need them. I'm sure you will be able to leave them off longer as your knees improve. Good squat form and regular squatting should fix your knee issues ime:thumbup1:


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> I didn't train anything else. I dropped all upper body work for 10 weeks. This was mainly to recover from injury tbh but, even without that, I would have done minimal upper body work alongside the squatting. Probably light benching on one day, and light pulldowns on another. I can't focus on more than one bodypart in an intense fashion at one time. I tend to rotate between squat, bench and back work. Never two, or all three, at a time.


I've been mulling over what you wrote this afternoon - you really got me thinking here Ming..

So - let's say I want to increase my bench press. I'll drastically reduce weight on all other exercises (I already do a very abbreviated workout routine, pretty much classic hardgainer style) and then just focus on bench press. Right so far?

I normally alternate workouts between very heavy weights up to positive failure (with maybe a forced rep) and light with more sets and slightly higher reps and not going anywhere near to failure. This avoids me burning out. I leave 4-5 days between training each exercise, and thus my all-out effort sets on any one exercise are once every 9 days.

Could I use this system for bench press? Or would it better to use some sort of wave cycle such as in that link which you posted? Bear in mind that I'm interested in increasing the weights I use on sets of 6-10 reps and not 1RM.


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> I've been mulling over what you wrote this afternoon - you really got me thinking here Ming..
> 
> So - let's say I want to increase my bench press. I'll drastically reduce weight on all other exercises (I already do a very abbreviated workout routine, pretty much classic hardgainer style) and then just focus on bench press. Right so far?
> 
> I normally alternate workouts between very heavy weights up to positive failure (with maybe a forced rep) and light with more sets and slightly higher reps and not going anywhere near to failure. This avoids me burning out. I leave 4-5 days between training each exercise, and thus my all-out effort sets on any one exercise are once every 9 days.
> 
> Could I use this system for bench press? Or would it better to use some sort of wave cycle such as in that link which you posted? Bear in mind that I'm interested in increasing the weights I use on sets of 6-10 reps and not 1RM.


I'm sure you could do this and increase your bench press. I do aim to improve my 1RM so haven't specialised in 6-10 rep training mind you.

What I do is this. I specialise in an area - bench, squat, deadlift (when my back is up to it) for 6-8 weeks usually. During this period I will maintain my other lifts by repping at between 60 and 80% for minimal sets on my main lift. I will do minimal support work for other body parts - couple of sets of calves for legs, couple of sets of pulldowns for back, couple of sets of flyes for chest. This enables me to put all my focus and effort into the area I'm targeting. I will always have a peaking day - a simpler version of the Coan routine - and maybe also a lighter day where I focus on speed, form and stretching. I wouldn't aim on getting close to your current lifts until the penultimate week of the programme, then have a lighter rest week, then go for a new pb on the final week.

For sake of argument say your 10 rep bench max was 100kg, I would aim to replicate this at the end of week 6 of an 8 week programme, train at 50/60% on week 7, then go for 110x10 on week 8. Or something similar. I'm guessing slightly here as I'm not used to high rep maximums


----------



## Mingster

Bonus PUSH session today for no other reason than I felt like it lol...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 2x5x80kg. 2x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x1x160kg.

Bench Shirt on and...

1x3 partials with 170kg. Couldn't get the bar past the halfway down mark - too light. 1x180 - couldn't unrack the bar and maintain my shoulder blade position. Simple fact is that I need a spotter as I'm at my limit here training alone...

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg. Second set was a drop set to finish.

Not at my best today but a decent session nonetheless. As said, I need to get to a gym and recruit some spotters to safely go any heavier. I'll arrange a session or two over the next couple of weeks. In the meantime I'll have to drop the weights and go for some reps. Against my nature but it has to be done


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> I'm sure you could do this and increase your bench press. I do aim to improve my 1RM so haven't specialised in 6-10 rep training mind you.
> 
> What I do is this. I specialise in an area - bench, squat, deadlift (when my back is up to it) for 6-8 weeks usually. During this period I will maintain my other lifts by repping at between 60 and 80% for minimal sets on my main lift. I will do minimal support work for other body parts - couple of sets of calves for legs, couple of sets of pulldowns for back, couple of sets of flyes for chest. This enables me to put all my focus and effort into the area I'm targeting. I will always have a peaking day - a simpler version of the Coan routine - and maybe also a lighter day where I focus on speed, form and stretching. I wouldn't aim on getting close to your current lifts until the penultimate week of the programme, then have a lighter rest week, then go for a new pb on the final week.
> 
> For sake of argument say your 10 rep bench max was 100kg, I would aim to replicate this at the end of week 6 of an 8 week programme, train at 50/60% on week 7, then go for 110x10 on week 8. Or something similar. I'm guessing slightly here as I'm not used to high rep maximums


Thanks alot for that Mingster. Essentially you're saying that I can either use a periodisation wave or else my current method of alternating all-out-to-failure workouts with easy workouts. But the concept is still kind of the same - keep my other lifts purposely light so that I can really concentrate on the one lift which I really need to improve, doing this in 6-8 week cycles.

I must admit that I've never really trained like this and seeing as I seem to have hit a sticking point I WILL take onboard your advice! I do try to listen and learn from experienced guys like yourself and some others on this forum.

Thanks again.

One thing where I'm perhaps not quite with you is training each exercise just once per week. I used to do this, but I feel that I get better results training the lifts more often (once every 4-5 days), albeit alternating training intensity as I mentioned before. I need to always be extremely careful to not overdo things because I get burned out very easily and start going backwards, hence why I'm a big believer in intensity cycling. My genetics kind of suck unfortunately for me..


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> Thanks alot for that Mingster. Essentially you're saying that I can either use a periodisation wave or else my current method of alternating all-out-to-failure workouts with easy workouts. But the concept is still kind of the same - keep my other lifts purposely light so that I can really concentrate on the one lift which I really need to improve, doing this in 6-8 week cycles.
> 
> I must admit that I've never really trained like this and seeing as I seem to have hit a sticking point I WILL take onboard your advice! I do try to listen and learn from experienced guys like yourself and some others on this forum.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> One thing where I'm perhaps not quite with you is training each exercise just once per week. I used to do this, but I feel that I get better results training the lifts more often (once every 4-5 days), albeit alternating training intensity as I mentioned before. I need to always be extremely careful to not overdo things because I get burned out very easily and start going backwards, hence why I'm a big believer in intensity cycling. My genetics kind of suck unfortunately for me..


To each their own

I prefer slightly longer than once a week breaks between muscle groups. Something like my whole body over 8 days via 3 sessions. If every 4/5 days works for you then go with it. All I would suggest is that somewhere down the line, when you lifts start to stall, try adding in an extra rest day here and there and you should continue your progress for that little bit longer.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Thanks alot Mingster and I do apologise for any possible hijack of your journal. I just wanted to get your opinion, since you obviously know what you're doing. Much appreciated!


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> To each their own
> 
> I prefer slightly longer than once a week breaks between muscle groups. Something like my whole body over 8 days via 3 sessions. If every 4/5 days works for you then go with it. All I would suggest is that somewhere down the line, when you lifts start to stall, try adding in an extra rest day here and there and you should continue your progress for that little bit longer.


Spot on again Ming 

I have been running every major (ish) once a week - but as my major goal was fat loss then this worked well. But about to move it very subtly, so that I have a 4 or 5 day split, across 3 or 4 workouts per week, if you see what I mean. So chest/back/shoulders/core/(legs) so if I get three sessions in the first week I will run chest/back/shoulders, and three in weeks 2 I will run either core/legs/chest or core/chest/back. As I am doing this 100Km walk, my training for that has to be possible so legs will only be completed is the session falls early in the week. THis means no 2 weeks will have the same exercise groups, and things will be hit in differing orders, with different groups being first session of the week.

Reckon it should help with the growth and strength, and as you rightly point out keep these old joints moving. :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. Not bad
> 
> How are you my euro hopping amigo?


Im ok mate back home now after my little trip ... was good had intended to stay out there till this sunday as was gonna go watch the f1 gran prix qualifying on friday ...but its fooking expensive to eat and hotels etc ... plus the main intention was last weeks match


----------



## Mingster

And immediately I go against my own advice...Or so it seems.

I've been training with a Pull session today and will probably squeeze in a Legs session tomorrow. This will make it 4 sessions in 5 days. This is, quite frankly, too much for me but I have to fit in sessions around my work and the rest of my life and this often necessitates training on consecutive days. In fairness I had two rest days prior to this period of training and will have two more before I train again. This will, in effect, soften the blow to make it 4 sessions in 9 days if you look at things from a different perspective


----------



## Mingster

PULL today...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 maxing at 90kg.

Yates Rows.

4x8 maxing at 125kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x42.5kg.

Hammer Curls.

2x10x25kg. Last set a drop set.

Going to be working my back a little harder over the next few weeks. I'm limited by the capacity of my pulley system as to how much weight I can use on some exercises. I attempt to counter this by using very strict form with little or no body movement. I pull the bar down to my lower chest on the Pulldowns rather than the conventional upper chest area as I am trying to mimic a reverse Bench Press. Hopefully some upper back gains will help bolster my benching numbers.

Keeping the weights low on the Hammer Curls as I still have trouble from a forearm injury a few of you may remember from last year - removing plates from the bar during a squatting session believe it or not - and am being ultra cautious not to aggravate this any further.

Lots of food and rest tonight and we'll see if I can go again on the morrow


----------



## Herbal burt

Hiya mingster, you kept this quite lol, didn't know you had this thread going on till yesterday, I've had a good flick through but not all 300 odd pages, have you competed yet/is it still on the agenda.

I knew I was right about you.

:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Herbal burt said:


> Hiya mingster, you kept this quite lol, didn't know you had this thread going on till yesterday, I've had a good flick through but not all 300 odd pages, have you competed yet/is it still on the agenda.
> 
> I knew I was right about you.
> 
> :thumb:


LOL. When I started this thread I was resigned to having to give up my true love of powerlifting and having to try and have a go at bodybuilding due to injuries. Since then my back has recovered sufficiently to allow me to squat again so have gone back to powerlifting training. Have pretty much cracked the squat and the bench but am still having some bother with my deadlift. Am going to stick with the PL for now and leave the BB for a last resort when I turn 60:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal

ever thought of doing a bb show?


----------



## Mingster

mal said:


> ever thought of doing a bb show?


That was my intention at the beginning of this journal Mal. An Over 50 show. TBH I think I may have enough muscle and could cope with a diet (once maybe lol) but would struggle with the posing and the stage situation. I have the rhythm of a breeze block and don't think I am up to the oil, tan, speedo's, posing side of things

I have a pal who has done very well at bodybuilding over the years who would help me, but I have many other pals who are powerlifters who would give me some serious stick lol...


----------



## Herbal burt

Mingster said:


> LOL. When I started this thread I was resigned to having to give up my true love of powerlifting and having to try and have a go at bodybuilding due to injuries. Since then my back has recovered sufficiently to allow me to squat again so have gone back to powerlifting training. Have pretty much cracked the squat and the bench but am still having some bother with my deadlift. Am going to stick with the PL for now and leave the BB for a last resort when I turn 60:lol: :lol:


God help us if you start bodybuilding haha


----------



## mal

Mingster said:


> That was my intention at the beginning of this journal Mal. An Over 50 show. TBH I think I may have enough muscle and could cope with a diet (once maybe lol) but would struggle with the posing and the stage situation. I have the rhythm of a breeze block and don't think I am up to the oil, tan, speedo's, posing side of things
> 
> I have a pal who has done very well at bodybuilding over the years who would help me, but I have many other pals who are powerlifters who would give me some serious stick lol...


thats fair mate,thought it might have been on your too-do list just stay under the radar like me...


----------



## Mingster

LEGS today and a explosive or, if you prefer, dynamic session.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats, Leg Press, Light Squats.

Barbell Squats.

5x5x60% (150kg).

Hack Squats.

5x8x150kg.

Calf Raises. Explosive positives, super slow negatives.

5x10x150kg.

So, as mentioned, an explosive session today. Very hard work indeed but thoroughly enjoyable, especially looking back afterwards lol. I need to do some dynamic work with my squats in particular as all the box squatting has definitely affected my explosiveness out of the hole. I feel like I am a little burned out with my training of late, what with the progress made with my squat and bench in particular, so I plan on backing off a little over the next few weeks and honing my technique a little. I may even focus on some overhead pressing for a time...Been a good long while since I did some of that


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> LEGS today and a explosive or, if you prefer, dynamic session.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats, Leg Press, Light Squats.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 5x5x60% (150kg).
> 
> Hack Squats.
> 
> 5x8x150kg.
> 
> Calf Raises. Explosive positives, super slow negatives.
> 
> 5x10x150kg.
> 
> So, as mentioned, an explosive session today. Very hard work indeed but thoroughly enjoyable, especially looking back afterwards lol. I need to do some dynamic work with my squats in particular as all the box squatting has definitely affected my explosiveness out of the hole. I feel like I am a little burned out with my training of late, what with the progress made with my squat and bench in particular, so I plan on backing off a little over the next few weeks and honing my technique a little. I may even focus on some overhead pressing for a time...Been a good long while since I did some of that


best idea mate, a change is as good as a rest so they say , keep up the good work pal


----------



## Mingster

PUSH today, and settling back into 80% mode...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 2x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 2x3x140kg.

CGBP.

1x10x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x27.5kg.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

2x20x25kg.

Side Laterals supersetted with Rear Laterals.

2x10x10x25kg.

Nice little session here today. Enjoyed myself. My form wasn't perfect but the 2x3x140 went up no bother. Added the CGBP's back into the mix albeit for one higher rep set, and got a savage pump from the Flyes which I did in a super slow and strict fashion. Struggled slightly with the last couple of reps of the DB Presses and ground out the laterals as always.

Feeling pretty lean atm. Fancy I may have dropped a pound or two. Strength seems unaffected so I'm happy regardless


----------



## DiggyV

Good sessions as usual big guy, glad it is all going well, hope you're not getting skinny and all metro-sexual on us :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Good sessions as usual big guy, glad it is all going well, hope you're not getting skinny and all metro-sexual on us :lol:


Don't be silly lol. No danger of that. Scoffed down at least 6000 cals today already...Been feeling a mite peckish


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Don't be silly lol. No danger of that. Scoffed down at least 6000 cals today already...Been feeling a mite peckish


That's more like it big guy. :lol:


----------



## Mingster

PULL session today, and, in the enforced absence of Deads, I'm finally getting this workout into the format I'm looking for.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 maxing at 90kg.

Yates Rows.

4x8 maxing at 130kg - the final set straight into...

Shrugs.

To failure.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x100kg - the final set completed with a static hold and slow negative.

Face Pulls.

3x10x42,5kg.

Hammer Curls.

3x10x27.5kg - the final set a drop set.

Nice little workout today. As I say, the session is finally starting to resemble the workout I'm looking for. I haven't completely given up on the deads but common sense tells me to leave these to one side for a little while longer. I'm looking predominantly for upper back mass and strength from this session and will leave my lower back development to the daily core sessions I do as a matter of course.

Will be trying to fit 2/3 more sessions in before next week when I am, once again, on night shift.


----------



## Mingster

No training for the past few days as I woke up a couple of mornings ago with my back in bits...

Some intense physio, lots of use of my inversion table, and as much rest as has been practical seems to have done the trick, and I will be returning to action with a Leg session tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> No training for the past few days as I woke up a couple of mornings ago with my back in bits...
> 
> Some intense physio, lots of use of my inversion table, and as much rest as has been practical seems to have done the trick, and I will be returning to action with a Leg session tomorrow all being well.


:thumbup1:Aw wee monkey.......hope your back gets better soon..so debilitating but sounds like you got it under control. :thumb:

Take care on legs day bud

xxx


----------



## mark_star

woah stumbled across your journal and got scared by the big numbers, you're a strong one, think I'll look in again


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> woah stumbled across your journal and got scared by the big numbers, you're a strong one, think I'll look in again


welcome to the world of the Mighty Ming


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> woah stumbled across your journal and got scared by the big numbers, you're a strong one, think I'll look in again


You are most welcome Mark. No need to be scared lol. I'm a lovable old softy:whistling:


----------



## mark_star

well that's a relief


----------



## Mingster

As the Allfather grumbled above a troubled sky, and the Valkyries flashed and cackled twixt the heavens and the earth, for us mere mortals it was LEG day in the home gymnasium...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats, Leg Press, Light Squats.

Barbell Squats - Dynamic Effort.

5x5x155kg.

Hack Squats.

5x8x160kg.

Calf Raise - Super Slow.

5x10x160kg.

Excellent session today. Inspired by the hostile climate outside - and inside where the leaks prevail lol - I destroyed the weights today. The squats felt very light and the bar was virtually leaving my shoulders at the top of each rep. It reminded me of my - short lived - Olympic lifting days and I was tempted to try a snatch at the top of each rep. The Hacks were comfortable after the first set, which is always difficult for some reason, and the Calf Raises need more weight. All in all a very satisfying Leg session leading into my week of night shifts.

I won't be training on nights as is my wont, but I have arranged to take a couple of training sessions for my mate at his local gym. Nothing drastic, just a couple of chaps who want to learn the basics of gym craft, so I will get a little light work in throughout the week


----------



## Mingster

Don't say you don't get any culture in this journal. Here's a bit of operatic entertainment for you...

Disclaimer: There is a great deal of hair on display


----------



## Galaxy

Well pal,haven't stopped in in a while damn setting unsubscribed :death:

So how are things with you anyway, still shifting some serious poundage i see


----------



## Mingster

Galaxy said:


> Well pal,haven't stopped in in a while damn setting unsubscribed :death:
> 
> So how are things with you anyway, still shifting some serious poundage i see


Just ticking over atm mate. Putting in the donkey work to, hopefully, get the results somewhere down the line

Hope all is well with yourself.


----------



## Galaxy

Mingster said:


> Just ticking over atm mate. Putting in the donkey work to, hopefully, get the results somewhere down the line
> 
> Hope all is well with yourself.


Sounds good mate.

Same as with myself really, still plugging away trying to put on some size and strength


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Don't be silly lol. No danger of that. Scoffed down at least 6000 cals today already...Been feeling a mite peckish


Jealous much ! good job i can start carbing up again on thursday lol


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> No training for the past few days as I woke up a couple of mornings ago with my back in bits...
> 
> Some intense physio, lots of use of my inversion table, and as much rest as has been practical seems to have done the trick, and I will be returning to action with a Leg session tomorrow all being well.


you cant keep a good viking down mate


----------



## Mingster

PUSH today.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 2x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 2x3x142.5kg.

CGBP.

1x12x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x10x25kg. Super slow.

An abbreviated PUSH routine today as I have to go to bed this afternoon to get some sleep in advance of my starting nights shifts tonight. Didn't feel great tbh, but 2x3 at nigh on 90% bodes well, and I'm fairly confident I can lift in excess of my 160 with the support of a spotter to assist with the unracking of the bar. Will catch up on shoulders when I do my wee bit of coaching this coming week at my pals gym


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Brilliant couple of sessions there Ming.


----------



## Mingster

Had a mini coaching session at my mates gym this morning. Just showing the ropes to a 50 year old newbie to lifting. Always nice to see someone giving it a go later in life lol. Very enthusiastic guy, so here's hoping he'll maintain his enthusiasm. Lots of high rep machine stuff in the main, all upper body. Will be doing a lower body session with him on Friday. Must admit I'm pretty tired from it now. You do a lot of reps when coaching, far more than I am used to tbh Managed to grab a bit of sleep afterwards. These night shifts do bad things to my body clock... :wacko:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Had a mini coaching session at my mates gym this morning. Just* showing the ropes to a 50 year old newbie *to lifting. Always nice to see someone giving it a go later in life lol. Very enthusiastic guy, so here's hoping he'll maintain his enthusiasm. Lots of high rep machine stuff in the main, all upper body. Will be doing a lower body session with him on Friday. Must admit I'm pretty tired from it now. You do a lot of reps when coaching, far more than I am used to tbh Managed to grab a bit of sleep afterwards. These night shifts do bad things to my body clock... :wacko:


A mere youngster then


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> A mere youngster then


Sssh. Don't say anything Gresh, but he looks a little older than us athletic types


----------



## mark_star

Mingster said:


> Had a mini coaching session at my mates gym this morning. Just showing the ropes to a 50 year old newbie to lifting. Always nice to see someone giving it a go later in life lol. Very enthusiastic guy, so here's hoping he'll maintain his enthusiasm. Lots of high rep machine stuff in the main, all upper body. Will be doing a lower body session with him on Friday. Must admit I'm pretty tired from it now. You do a lot of reps when coaching, far more than I am used to tbh Managed to grab a bit of sleep afterwards. These night shifts do bad things to my body clock... :wacko:


oh god I'm 49, so I must be moving into the later part of my life


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> oh god I'm 49, so I must be moving into the later part of my life


Well, with advanced in medical science, anything is possible...

...But, yes. Yes you are

You may well have more than half of your life yet to come,:laugh: but you won't be climbing as many trees in the second half that's for sure


----------



## mark_star

Mingster said:


> Well, with advanced in medical science, anything is possible...
> 
> ...But, yes. Yes you are
> 
> You may well have more than half of your life yet to come,:laugh: but you won't be climbing as many trees in the second half that's for sure


sadly, I have to agree, but I ain't giving up just yet


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> sadly, I have to agree, but I ain't giving up just yet


Good man:thumbup1:

Giving up is for mere mortals.


----------



## mark_star

Mingster said:


> Good man:thumbup1:
> 
> Giving up is for mere mortals.


*I am a GOD!!!* :rockon:


----------



## Mingster

CROM.


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> *I am a GOD!!!* :rockon:


You've another year to go before you achieve Godliness :lol:


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> You've another year to go before you achieve Godliness :lol:


demi-god then


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I achieve Godliness in August. Hope I'm a bit bigger by then. Must eat more pies.


----------



## Rob68

Dirk McQuickly said:


> *I achieve Godliness in August*. Hope I'm a bit bigger by then. Must eat more pies.


Kin ell theres some old fcukers in here :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rob68 said:


> Kin ell theres some old fcukers in here :lol:


come back when you need to shave.


----------



## strongmanmatt

I am not one of them, I sometimes feel old.


----------



## Mingster

Another coaching session this morning. Pretty similar to the previous, although I switched things to free weights and dumbbells today. Training with free weights is just so much more satisfying imo. The fellow did very well, although I think he may well be pretty sore in a day or two despite never exceeding 20kg bells. Managed to get a nice little session in shoulder wise for myself whilst I was on.

One more night shift to go so normal service should be resumed by Tuesday


----------



## Mingster

Well, the good news is that I've completed my night shifts.

Not so good is the fact that I feel like sh1te as usual, with my body clock all over the place. In addition, I've got car problems which are becoming commonplace these days and have me searching for a newer replacement that I cannot really afford lol. I don't change my cars often but, once I get the idea in my head, I usually get a new one sharpish. Looking for something sensible and economic this time. I've had enough of the big powerful variety. Must be my age:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, the good news is that I've completed my night shifts.
> 
> Not so good is the fact that I feel like sh1te as usual, with my body clock all over the place. In addition, I've got car problems which are becoming commonplace these days and have me searching for a newer replacement that I cannot really afford lol. I don't change my cars often but, once I get the idea in my head, I usually get a new one sharpish. Looking for something sensible and economic this time. I've had enough of the big powerful variety. Must be my age:whistling:


Would you fit into a Nissan Micra ? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Would you fit into a Nissan Micra ? :lol:


No. :tongue:

That is a consideration tbf. I have a big BMW at the moment and it takes a bit of squeezing into lol. The missus has a small car and I can fit into that no bother. I won't be getting a smart car that's for certain...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> No. :tongue:
> 
> That is a consideration tbf. I have a big BMW at the moment and it takes a bit of squeezing into lol. The missus has a small car and I can fit into that no bother. I won't be getting a smart car that's for certain...


Honda Jazz are easy to get in and out of for us more 'mature' folk (not that you'll see me driving one anytime soon)


----------



## Mingster

Back into the old routine with a PULL session this afternoon.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 up to 90kg.

Shrugs.

1x10x100kg. 2x10x140kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x10x100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x42.5kg.

Hammer Curls.

1x10x15kg dropped to 1x10x20kg.

Felt like I was swimming through quicksand today but at least I got it done. Always takes some getting back on track following nights. Dropped the Yates Rows as my back is sore - another legacy of nights - and may change this exercise yet again in the near future. This is where the deads should be in this routine. I'm seriously considering re-introducing Rack Pulls. Hmmm...

Glad to be back in my gym all the same. Squat session pencilled in for Thursday. Cheers Guys:thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

oooh nice session mate, epic shrugs and 100kg on pulley rows is rather swizz


----------



## Joe1961

Alright Ming my owald imortal God friend hope your well mate


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Ming my owald imortal God friend hope your well mate


I'm hanging in there Joe

Hope all is well with your good self and all your issues are sorted mate.


----------



## Joe1961

Mingster said:


> I'm hanging in there Joe
> 
> Hope all is well with your good self and all your issues are sorted mate.


I dont think I will ever sort my issues out mate, but we crack on  good to read your getting into the swing of things pal. The old ones reign supreme


----------



## Mingster

Joe1961 said:


> I dont think I will ever sort my issues out mate, but we crack on  good to read your getting into the swing of things pal. The old ones reign supreme


Aye mate. Fight the good fight. Never a backwards step. It's the way we roll


----------



## Mingster

Today has been taken up with everyday life for a change.

Running about sorting out a new car which, hopefully, will be unveiled on Monday. Several DIY jobs around the house. Bouncing grandchildren on knee. Those sorts of things...Have left very little time for eating I'm afraid so tonight's squat session is a non starter. All being well I will do it tomorrow. We have the oldest daughter and two of the grandkids staying with us until Monday so things are in a constant state of flux, but I intend to retire to the gym for some peace and quiet at some point.


----------



## mark_star

ah the joys of normal life


----------



## Mingster

After a week of rest it was back to a LEG day today...

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press. Light Barbell Squats.

Barbell Squats - Dynamic.

5x5x160kg. Just over 60%.

Hack Squats.

3x8x165kg.

Calf Raises.

3x15x165kg.

Over a week since I trained Legs and it has done me good. Felt very strong today, despite it being easily the hottest day of the year around these parts.

Squats were easy. May well bump these up to 75% or so next week.

Added a bit of weight to the Hacks but dropped the sets to three. These are very heavy now. I do them with a foot position that is high on the plate to emphasise my hamstrings as much as possible.

Upped the weight and the reps on the Raises whilst dropping the sets. Liking these done in a dynamic positive with a super slow negative. Seems to be hitting the spot.

Completely off all meds atm and feeling good. Really enjoyed the session, and it goes to show how a weeks rest at the right time can do the world of good to your training.


----------



## mark_star

how the hell do you move that much weight on calfs, great session mate


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> how the hell do you move that much weight on calfs, great session mate


I do them in the Hack Squat machine mate. I have a block of wood I put on the foot plate to give a good stretch.


----------



## Mingster

Despite not eating a great deal - or so it seemed - during my night shifts I still managed to weigh in at 18 stone 5 lbs today. I'm not fat by any means but I plan to drop a little weight as summer approaches. I'm not a fan of the word 'cut' but I do intend to tighten up my diet a little and reduce the amount of choccy bars I've been munching on lately lol. 17 and a half stone is the target so I need to go from 257lbs to 245lbs and, more importantly, I need to do so without losing any strength...

In fact, I need to do so whilst growing stronger. Bring it on


----------



## Ash1981

Good to see your still a monster and eating chocolate regularly mate


----------



## Mingster

Going through a symphonic metal phase atm lol. Liking bands such as Epica, Nightwish, and After Forever.

Not sure if this is down to the contrast between the death metal and the classically trained soprano's or just the strapping female vocalists lol...


----------



## Mingster

PUSH today.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 2x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x130kg. 2x3x145kg.

CGBP.

1x14x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x25kg.

Side Laterals.

2x20kg to failure.

Curtailed Push session today due to visiting grandchildren and the need for a family carvery meal this afternoon. Still, all targets met and the two triples with 145 went up smoothly and without any straining. Back to day shifts at work tomorrow so normalcy should be well and truly restored


----------



## ncedmonds

Mingster said:


> Going through a symphonic metal phase atm lol. Liking bands such as Epica, Nightwish, and After Forever.
> 
> Not sure if this is down to the contrast between the death metal and the classically trained soprano's or just the strapping female vocalists lol...


I'm really liking nightwish ATM too. I think it's the classical musician and love of Rock music in me combining haha. I do go through phases with music though. Will check out this after forever stuff when in not on my phone.

Strong benching as well man, keep it up


----------



## Mingster

ncedmonds said:


> I'm really liking nightwish ATM too. I think it's the classical musician and love of Rock music in me combining haha. I do go through phases with music though. Will check out this after forever stuff when in not on my phone.
> 
> Strong benching as well man, keep it up


Cheers

Yeah, I go through phases musically, although I never stray far from metal of one kind or another. The sight of a woman headbanging does strange things to me lol...


----------



## Mingster

PULL today...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 90kg.

Rack Pulls.

5x100kg. 5x140kg. 2x3x180kg finishing off with...

Deadlift.

1x200kg.

Shrugs.

2x20x140kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x15x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x42.5kg.

Hammer Curls drop set...

1x10x27.5kg dropped to 1x10x22.5kg dropped to 1x10x17.5kg.

Big old session today. Felt very strong and decided to experiment with a few things today. Racks went well so chucked in a single dead at the end which went up ok. Now there will be an anxious wait to see how the back bears up. Limited with weight for the other exercises due to the capacity of my pulley system so dropped a set here and there and upped the reps. Did more exercises than I would normally like but, if there is no adverse reaction from my back, the Racks will be in and an exercise or two will be dropped next week.

Feeling and looking rather large at the moment. Really must drop some weight. Feel like I've put on half a stone since the weekend lol...


----------



## mark_star

lets hope the back plays ball, love the 200kg dead, thats the one i'm hunting down


----------



## C.Hill

Leave the deadlifts alone mingster I wanna be able to out lift you on at least one exercise!lol


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Leave the deadlifts alone mingster I wanna be able to out lift you on at least one exercise!lol


Oh, I'm a long way from deadlifting regularly I'm afraid. Having to use sumo style these days too.

Everybody outlifts me on curls:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Good news is that there has been no adverse reaction to my Deadlift. so back into the gym for a LEGS session today.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press. Light Squats.

Barbell Squats.

5x5x170kg. Dynamic-ish lol.

Hack Squats.

3x8x165kg.

Calf Raises. Super slow.

2x15x165kg.

Hay fever at full blast today so struggling for air throughout. Squats felt wrong somehow. Couldn't put my finger on it, but battled on regardless and made the required reps and sets, although in a slightly less dynamic manner than hoped for. Hacks and Raises were spot on. As I was tidying up at the end of the session I noticed my belt lying under my spare bench, and realised I'd forgotten to put it on for my squats lol. Must be the first time I've not worn a belt when squatting ever, I would imagine. Can't understand how I didn't notice. Must be losing the plot. Sigh.

Never mind. Back feels ok. Couple of days rest now before a PUSH session on Sunday.


----------



## mark_star

Mingster said:


> Good news is that there has been no adverse reaction to my Deadlift. so back into the gym for a LEGS session today.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press. Light Squats.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 5x5x170kg. Dynamic-ish lol.
> 
> Hack Squats.
> 
> 3x8x165kg.
> 
> Calf Raises. Super slow.
> 
> 2x15x165kg.
> 
> Hay fever at full blast today so struggling for air throughout. Squats felt wrong somehow. Couldn't put my finger on it, but battled on regardless and made the required reps and sets, although in a slightly less dynamic manner than hoped for. Hacks and Raises were spot on. As I was tidying up at the end of the session I noticed my belt lying under my spare bench, and realised I'd forgotten to put it on for my squats lol. Must be the first time I've not worn a belt when squatting ever, I would imagine. Can't understand how I didn't notice. Must be losing the plot. Sigh.
> 
> Never mind. Back feels ok. Couple of days rest now before a PULL session on Sunday.


oh the ravages of age, someone half your age would have been proud of that session :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> oh the ravages of age, someone half your age would have been proud of that session :laugh:


Aye, the session was fine lol. It's the absent-mindedness that worries me:scared:


----------



## Greshie

Ah senior moments come to us all!


----------



## Mingster

Been strict with the diet today. Eaten all my usual meals but have avoided the between meal snacks and treats. My god I have been hungry. I hate being hungry with a passion. I swear I could have eaten 8 packets of biscuits at once but I was strong lol. Going to have a nice venison stir fry in a little while, then a bit of supper and bed. It will get easier, it always does


----------



## Mingster

PUSH this evening...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 2x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x130kg. 1x3x147.5kg.

CGBP.

1x15x100kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x25kg.

Side Lateral drop set.

10x25kg to 10x20kg to 10x17.5kg.

Rear Lateral drop set.

As above...

Tough old session. Have had a lot of 12 hour shifts recently, including today, so thought long and hard before committing to this session. As it happens strength was not an issue, but concentration and focus was. My mind wandered a little during my last set of bench and my form went out the window. Struggled a little to get the third rep up. I managed but took so much out of me that I knew there wasn't another triple in me at that weight so wisely, I feel, called it a day with the benching.

Strength was good throughout, just need to be a bit fresher and more focused on the heavy sets in future. Reps up nicely, despite a vicious cramp in my left forearm towards the end of the workout. Damn these bloody statins. Will be seeing the doc in the next couple of weeks, that's for certain...


----------



## Mingster

Hi folks.

Had a bit of a tough one today. Haven't been feeling myself for a little while tbh. I've been very lethargic, short tempered and, unusually for me, very negative minded. I'm due my 6 monthly bloods in a fortnight but have had a couple of visits to my GP in anticipation of these over the past couple of weeks. Popped in today and the doc has spotted a couple of irregularities that will need further investigation. Oh boy, lol, extra tests. Anyway, just like to apologise if my posting has been a little tetchy of late, and I haven't been getting about the board as much either. Hopefully will be sorted by the end of the month.

Off for a Pull session shortly


----------



## Greshie

Nothing to apologise for Ming ... hope you have a good session tonight!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Nothing to apologise for Ming ... hope you have a good session tonight!


Cheers mate

PULL.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 90kg.

Deads.

Up to 200kg x1.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x15x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x42.5kg.

Decent enough session. Deads easier than last week but I'm in no rush to progress these atm. Dropped the fluffy stuff, and dropped the Hammer Curls as the cramping I've been getting has worsened noticeably this week. Have been prescribed reduced strength statins at doc's today, and extra bloods to monitor this, so hopefully they will be reduced at least.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Had a bit of a tough one today. Haven't been feeling myself for a little while tbh. I've been very lethargic, short tempered and, unusually for me, very negative minded. I'm due my 6 monthly bloods in a fortnight but have had a couple of visits to my GP in anticipation of these over the past couple of weeks. Popped in today and the doc has spotted a couple of irregularities that will need further investigation. Oh boy, lol, extra tests. Anyway, just like to apologise if my posting has been a little tetchy of late, and I haven't been getting about the board as much either. Hopefully will be sorted by the end of the month.
> 
> Off for a Pull session shortly


Hope everything sorts its self out and that your ok :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Rob68 said:


> Hope everything sorts its self out and that your ok :thumbup1:


X2

I'm sure all will be well Ming.


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Ming,

Hope it all works out well mate!! I have just read the OP and it mentions a BB show but that was 2 years ago. What are aims/goals now? Did you ever get to do the show? Any intentions of competing at PL? Apologies if already mentioned in posts, I haven't read the whole thread.


----------



## Galaxy

Am sure all will be well mate


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. I'm sure all will be fine.

I'm always at a low ebb as my trt shot approaches renewal as my test usually drops to well below minimum level.Add to that a couple of extra issues this time and I'm literally struggling to keep my eyes open atm. I'm tired 10 minutes after an 8 hour kip lol...


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Hey Ming,
> 
> Hope it all works out well mate!! I have just read the OP and it mentions a BB show but that was 2 years ago. What are aims/goals now? Did you ever get to do the show? Any intentions of competing at PL? Apologies if already mentioned in posts, I haven't read the whole thread.


I hadn't done any powerlifting for over 10 years when I started this journal mate. That, combined with a bad back injury 5 years ago had pretty much put paid to any hope of being able to squat or deadlift ever again. I'd continued training throughout, once the worst of the injury had healed, but only your common or garden bodybuilding stuff. I'd also been off the aas for several years.

When I was diagnosed requiring trt I decided to cycle again, and the only real target was bodybuilding. Then, around 15 months ago I guess, I managed my first squat in many years. One thing led to another, and my first love - powerlifting - gradually took over from the bodybuilding, and I scrapped the idea of prancing about in my speedo's. I would like to make a powerlifting comeback at some point, but it is all dependant on being able to deadlift. ATM I can lift the weight but my back doesn't thank me for it afterwards. I'll never be able to pull 300kg again so would have to compensate with the other two lifts...

Time will tell


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. I'm sure all will be fine.
> 
> I'm always at a low ebb as my trt shot approaches renewal as my test usually drops to well below minimum level.Add to that a couple of extra issues this time and I'm literally struggling to keep my eyes open atm. I'm tired 10 minutes after an 8 hour kip lol...


Ah the tribulations of age .....


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ah the tribulations of age .....


I'm not old.

So there:nono:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I'm not old.
> 
> So there:nono:


it's all relative Ming 

You aren't as old as me ... but to most of the young turks on this site we are both ancient !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> it's all relative Ming
> 
> You aren't as old as me ... but to most of the young turks on this site we are both ancient !


Age is an irrelevance.

When the gods are through with us, then our time is run...

...Until then, make merry and achieve with every moment


----------



## MRSTRONG

gh would help you pull 300kg


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> gh would help you pull 300kg


LOL.

I'm happy with 200 until my bench catches up:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm happy with 200 until my bench catches up:whistling:


no your not i can hear that deadlift banging away in your mind from here


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> no your not i can hear that deadlift banging away in your mind from here


HaHa. Big lugs:laugh:

Doubt I'll ever have the cash to give growth a good go mate. But we'll see. Body is approaching super cleanliness at the minute in preparation for huge array of tests coming up over the next few weeks. I'm just working at consolidation lifts right now. Then, once body is sorted and pure, I'll be ready to move up another level


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Big lugs:laugh:
> 
> Doubt I'll ever have the cash to give growth a good go mate. But we'll see. Body is approaching super cleanliness at the minute in preparation for huge array of tests coming up over the next few weeks. I'm just working at consolidation lifts right now. Then, once body is sorted and pure, I'll be ready to move up another level


you would be surprised at the cost of gh , thing is its a big outlay but your daily/weekly usage in £`s is tiny really probably around the cost of a pint a day tbh .

hope all goes well with tests :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Diet today...

60g protein shake.

Banana.

Large bowl of porridge with honey.

300g home made burgers, 2 wholemeal buns with onions and cheese.

Strawberries and grapes.

1 litre Gold Top milk.

4 Belvita biscuits with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter.

300g home made chicken curry with 125g basmati rice.

Strawberries and grapes.


----------



## mark_star

Mingster said:


> Diet today...
> 
> 60g protein shake.
> 
> Banana.
> 
> Large bowl of porridge with honey.
> 
> 300g home made burgers, 2 wholemeal buns with onions and cheese.
> 
> Strawberries and grapes.
> 
> 1 litre Gold Top milk.
> 
> 4 Belvita biscuits with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter.
> 
> 300g home made chicken curry with 125g basmati rice.
> 
> Strawberries and grapes.


can i come round for tea?


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> can i come round for tea?


You could have done but I've eaten it all now I'm afraid


----------



## mark_star

Mingster said:


> You could have done but I've eaten it all now I'm afraid


bugger, missed out again


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Diet today...
> 
> 60g protein shake.
> 
> Banana.
> 
> Large bowl of porridge with honey.
> 
> 300g home made burgers, 2 wholemeal buns with onions and cheese.
> 
> Strawberries and grapes.
> 
> 1 litre Gold Top milk.
> 
> 4 Belvita biscuits with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter.
> 
> 300g home made chicken curry with 125g basmati rice.
> 
> Strawberries and grapes.


That's a proper days eating there bud


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Diet today...
> 
> 60g protein shake.
> 
> Banana.
> 
> Large bowl of porridge with honey.
> 
> 300g home made burgers, 2 wholemeal buns with onions and cheese.
> 
> Strawberries and grapes.
> 
> 1 litre Gold Top milk.
> 
> 4 Belvita biscuits with 2 tablespoons of peanut butter.
> 
> 300g home made chicken curry with 125g basmati rice.
> 
> Strawberries and grapes.


Fuelling the fire I see mate :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> Fuelling the fire I see mate :lol:


Serious cut atm mate lol. Target weight of 17.5 stones.

Actually had a bit of a glyco moment following the last meal. Went all light headed and dizzy so finished of the day with two bowls of fruit and fibre, a solero lolly and some bits of a Terry's chocolate Orange


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Serious cut atm mate lol. Target weight of 17.5 stones.
> 
> Actually had a bit of a glyco moment following the last meal. *Went all light headed and dizzy so finished of the day with two bowls of fruit and fibre, a solero lolly and some bits of a Terry's chocolate Orange*


 :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> :lol:


Hrrrumphh!! 

Fruit and Fibre is healthy lol. Only 115 cals in a Solero and a couple of bits of chocolate are good for something I'm sure... :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Hrrrumphh!!
> 
> Fruit and Fibre is healthy lol. Only 115 cals in a Solero and a couple of bits of chocolate are good for something I'm sure... :whistling:


Fck me solero?

It can't be sunny where you are surely


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello ming, Hope you are having a great weekend,


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Serious cut atm mate lol. Target weight of 17.5 stones.
> 
> Actually had a bit of a glyco moment following the last meal. Went all light headed and dizzy so finished of the day with two bowls of fruit and fibre, a solero lolly and some bits of a Terry's chocolate Orange


Bloody horrible them,i was plagued with glyco moments until I took cinnamon every day and lost a bunch of weight,i was borderline diabetic,all clear now ,thank good. Not saying you have the same problem,just know what you mean:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Bloody horrible them,i was plagued with glyco moments until I took cinnamon every day and lost a bunch of weight,i was borderline diabetic,all clear now ,thank good. Not saying you have the same problem,just know what you mean:thumbup1:


Yes mate. I think there are some similarities tbh. When I was diagnosed for the trt I was told I was borderline diabetic too...

I haven't trained for 3 days but will attempt a session later. I have been suffering from some particularly nasty muscle soreness and cramping of late which has been getting steadily worse. Last night was the worst period yet. The doc suggests, and I agree, that it down to a reaction to the statin meds I'm taking. I've had problems with these in the past and have had the meds changed several times.

I've now decided to drop them altogether as the pain has become unbearable. I can't further affect my cholesterol through diet or exercise as my condition is hereditary, but have been referred to yet another specialist so time will tell.

Anyway, all this pain and cramping has badly effected my training so am uncertain where things will go for the near future. I plan on dropping weights and seeing how things develop at present and reassess things when the results of my upcoming bloods are known. I'll crack on as best I can but don't expect too many records in the next few weeks


----------



## Ash1981

Hope you get things sorted mate soon

Sounds nasty


----------



## Mingster

Tried to train but was a no-go. Left quad is way too painful. More than a little annoyed tbh.

Will try a Push session tomorrow. Will reduce weight on the benching and will, hopefully, add in a little extra delt work for a change.


----------



## Greshie

This is not good, hope something gets sorted for you soon


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> This is not good, hope something gets sorted for you soon


Me too mate. The problem is that the effect of the statins can apparently hang about in your system for months, although I don't suppose it would give me as much bother for all of that time. Got a few contingency plans in place as always lol, so we'll see how things go.

If you can train with broken wrists I can't let a little thing like this bother me


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Me too mate. The problem is that the effect of the statins can apparently hang about in your system for months, although I don't suppose it would give me as much bother for all of that time. Got a few contingency plans in place as always lol, so we'll see how things go.
> 
> If you can train with broken wrists I can't let a little thing like this bother me


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Not having a good time of late mucka, hope it gets sorted for you soon enough


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's a real pi55er. keep your spirits up mate.


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys:thumbup1:

TBH I seem to be suffering from a few of these symptoms lol...

http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/...complications/

My memory has been sh1te of late and my latest bloods have revealed an increase in sugar levels...

Greshie would say that it's down to my age lol, but I knew I would find something else to blame


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys:thumbup1:
> 
> TBH I seem to be suffering from a few of these symptoms lol...
> 
> http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/...complications/
> 
> My memory has been sh1te of late and my latest bloods have revealed an increase in sugar levels...
> 
> Greshie would say that it's down to my age lol, but I knew I would find something else to blame


Moi ? :innocent:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evenin big fella, just a fly by from me m8, hope all is going well for ya m8y, hope to bend your ear a bit actually for a little help, but more on that when the time comes:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

I think statins are a great thing,but they can stop good oils getting to joints/tendons,i am lucky there no probs at all,however I have uptp 10g of cod liver oil per day,i like the innuit peoples lack of joint/heart issues!


----------



## biglbs

Sorry forgot to add,the point of post,,Take cinnamon every day as I did,it's great for sorting bloods,keeps levels very stable.I used one teaspoon per day or more,worth a go Pscarb told me about it,i have not looked back mate


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Sorry forgot to add,the point of post,,Take cinnamon every day as I did,it's great for sorting bloods,keeps levels very stable.I used one teaspoon per day or more,worth a go Pscarb told me about it,i have not looked back mate


I've heard cinnamon is supposed to be very good for something or rather .... but forgotten what .... ?


----------



## Mingster

Feeling pretty good this morning so fingers crossed. Had my first decent nights sleep last night, the first with no cramping for quite some time. Up with the larks to skype the grandkids then off to a car boot sale. Weather is lovely so far today, and is making me frisky lol. Plan on having a cuppa then luring the missus into some cardio


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I've heard cinnamon is supposed to be very good for something or rather .... but forgotten what .... ?


Memory:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and here's my song for this week...


----------



## Ash1981

biglbs said:


> Memory:thumb: :lol:


Lol

Happy hiit cardio Mingster


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Memory:thumb: :lol:


ha bloody ha :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Finally mnade it back into the gym for a PUSH session today...

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press.

Up to a decidedly average 3x140kg.

CGBP.

A better than expected 10x110kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x25kg.

Rear and Side Laterals.

Numerous sets of each, pushing myself very hard indeed...

And done. A little disappointed with my bench but couldn't expect too much the way things are atm. The rest of the workout - bodybuilding style - went remarkably well to be fair. Felt quite good and worked up a good pump and sweat. I'm planning on taking things slowly and simply until I get my bloods and other tests out of the way. I really need to see where things are going health wise before I make any long term training plans. I am considering a slight change in direction and may start another journal, or make a fresh chapter in this one. We'll see how things turn out over the next 2/3 weeks.


----------



## Greshie

There is nothing average about benching @ 3x140kg lol

especially when you are feeling a bit under par !


----------



## mal

Mingster said:


> Finally mnade it back into the gym for a PUSH session today...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> Up to a decidedly average 3x140kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> A better than expected 10x110kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x12x25kg.
> 
> Rear and Side Laterals.
> 
> Numerous sets of each, pushing myself very hard indeed...
> 
> And done. A little disappointed with my bench but couldn't expect too much the way things are atm. The rest of the workout - bodybuilding style - went remarkably well to be fair. Felt quite good and worked up a good pump and sweat. I'm planning on taking things slowly and simply until I get my bloods and other tests out of the way. I really need to see where things are going health wise
> 
> before I make any long term training plans. I am considering a slight change in direction and may start another journal, or make a fresh chapter in this one. We'll see how things turn out over the next 2/3 weeks.


Hope things pan out for you bro,health is lmportant.........


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Finally mnade it back into the gym for a PUSH session today...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> Up to a decidedly average 3x140kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> A better than expected 10x110kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x12x25kg.
> 
> Rear and Side Laterals.
> 
> Numerous sets of each, pushing myself very hard indeed...
> 
> And done. A little disappointed with my bench but couldn't expect too much the way things are atm. The rest of the workout - bodybuilding style - went remarkably well to be fair. Felt quite good and worked up a good pump and sweat. I'm planning on taking things slowly and simply until I get my bloods and other tests out of the way. I really need to see where things are going health wise before I make any long term training plans. *I am considering a slight change in direction and may start another journal, or make a fresh chapter in this one. We'll see how things turn out over the next 2/3 weeks.*


Natty crossfit ? :whistling:

Am sure whatever you decide you will give it your best shot as always,will be interesting to see what your plans are :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Natty crossfit ? :whistling:
> 
> Am sure whatever you decide you will give it your best shot as always,will be interesting to see what your plans are :thumb:


Nothing natty about me mate

Won't be much different tbh. Still based around the 3 powerlifts. Maybe lighter weights and a bit more emphasis on the support work.

Maybe lose a stone or so too


----------



## Mingster

Little PULL session tonight...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 90kg.

Dynamic Deads.

Up to 160kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x15x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x42.5kg.

Steady away and a focus on form rather than weight. Back seems ok but am off for a spell of hanging upside down before I have some food. Have eaten for England today but have avoided any rubbish. No cramping today as yet


----------



## mark_star

good to see you back on it


----------



## Greshie

Excellent to see you back in the zone even if it was 'light' :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

hows things matey ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> hows things matey ?


Just plodding on mate. Got all my bloods booked for next week so awaiting the outcome of those. Very run down atm, but always am when my trt is due for replenishment lol. New start after next week if I can decide which path to take


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Just plodding on mate. Got all my bloods booked for next week so awaiting the outcome of those. Very run down atm, but always am when my trt is due for replenishment lol. New start after next week if I can decide which path to take


powerlifting :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> powerlifting :thumbup1:


Oh, that will always be there Can't be on wasting my time with all those girly exercises

Might just cycle my training a little more effectively and try some new supps lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Oh, that will always be there Can't be on wasting my time with all those girly exercises
> 
> Might just cycle my training a little more effectively and try some new supps lol...


change the order of exercises so do last first and first last also try new supps


----------



## Mingster

Tickover Leg session after work tonight...

Usual warm up.

Squats.

Up to 3x5x180kg.

Hack Squat.

3x10x165.

Calf Raises.

3x15x165kg.

Pretty decent session. Hacks were hard work. Have been absolutely starving hungry these past 3 days, and am very tired as my trt shot looms closer. Booked in for Wednesday next week, with a full range of bloods and other tests beforehand. Working tomorrow then off for a week to coincide with the tests. Will try to train as normal but will have to see how things go.


----------



## mark_star

great weights for ticking over ming


----------



## Mingster

mark_star said:


> great weights for ticking over ming


Cheers Mark

I may well stick with lighter weights for a while. We'll see how my tests work out.


----------



## Mingster

Well there was a return of the cramping last night. I had 4 or 5 spasms during the night. On a positive side they were short lived, though painful, and a quick stretch seemed to sort the issue. Could be down to the leg workout I had yesterday as I pushed pretty hard on the Hack Squats. Had a couple of minor cramps in my forearms today at work so not so sure about those...

Never mind. Have a week off work now. Pre-planned to accommodate my visits to the hospital for my teats but, hopefully, will be able to squeeze some quality time in with the missus as she has the week off too


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy the rest Ming and I hope all goes well with the hospital !


----------



## Mingster

Nice little PUSH session today. No big weights but a few extra reps and a nice pumped feeling after the session. Down side was a minor cramp in my left forearm which made it nigh on impossible to remove the elbow sleeve from my right arm after the workout lol...

R/C Warm Up.

Lots of Bench Pressing.

10x110kg CGBP.

2x Flat Flyes.

2x Side Laterals.

2x Rear Laterals.

Doing the Laterals seated this past couple of workouts and think I'll keep it that way. Less weight, but feeling it much more in the desired areas. Cannonball delts on their way:thumbup1: Decent bench work mixed with lots of between set stretching to keep the cramping at bay. I've a suspicion where this cramping thing is going but I'll wait for the tests. It could be a million and one things tbh.

Nice session this. I could get used to this lighter weights thing haha, for a while, at least...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Lots of bench pressing. Love it.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Lots of bench pressing. Love it.


 

As I mentioned in another thread I probably spend half an hour on the main exercise each session, then 15 minutes on the other stuff.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Nice little PUSH session today. No big weights but a few extra reps and a nice pumped feeling after the session. Down side was a minor cramp in my left forearm which made it nigh on impossible to remove the elbow sleeve from my right arm after the workout lol...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Lots of Bench Pressing.
> 
> 10x110kg CGBP.
> 
> 2x Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x Rear Laterals.
> 
> Doing the Laterals seated this past couple of workouts and think I'll keep it that way. Less weight, but feeling it much more in the desired areas. Cannonball delts on their way:thumbup1: Decent bench work mixed with lots of between set stretching to keep the cramping at bay. I've a suspicion where this cramping thing is going but I'll wait for the tests. It could be a million and one things tbh.
> 
> Nice session this. I could get used to this lighter weights thing haha, for a while, at least...


Mate,i hope these cramps get done with soon.

The 10 set thing is great,i am doing the same,legs today,thought I was gonna die!

I think the chest responds very well to this,that is good weights especialy cgbp,how many reps you getting at 110?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Mate,i hope these cramps get done with soon.
> 
> The 10 set thing is great,i am doing the same,legs today,thought I was gonna die!
> 
> I think the chest responds very well to this,that is good weights especialy cgbp,how many reps you getting at 110?


No mate. I have laid it out badly. I only did 1 set of CGBP for 10 reps at 110kg. It's very rare that I'll do more than 1 or two sets for secondary exercises apart from legs where I might go for 3


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> No mate. I have laid it out badly. I only did 1 set of CGBP for 10 reps at 110kg. It's very rare that I'll do more than 1 or two sets for secondary exercises apart from legs where I might go for 3


I thought it was heavy for 10 x 10 pmsl

Tell you what though as said,i am doing it,it realy makes a change and with 1 min max rest good conditioning,only main multi joint compound moves and one every gym visit is all:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Bit of a screw up on the medical front...

All my bloods/tests are good to go over the next couple of days, but my trt injection is now to be delayed for a week. The nurse I usually see is on holiday and, apparently, her replacement turns out not be be qualified to give trt jabs lol. A little hard to imagine but it seems to be the case. TRT jab will now be the following week. I nearly suggested that I just do it myself but thought better of it


----------



## Mingster

Tick over PULL session today...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 90kg.

Rack Pulls.

Reps with 160kg.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x15x100kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x42.5kg.

Pretty much the usual tick over session. Not a lot of difference to the usual session tbh only with lighter deads. Support exercises getting easier but now is not the time to be increasing weights. Contrary to popular opinion lol, I'm not a one to spend much time in front of the mirror as I'm usually only interested in poundage shifted. Today, however, I had a wee peak and there's definitely the hint of a physique in there somewhere. We'll see more, perhaps, as my intended weight loss plan takes effect


----------



## Galaxy

Mingster said:


> Tick over PULL session today...
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns.
> 
> 4x10 up to 90kg.
> 
> Rack Pulls.
> 
> Reps with 160kg.
> 
> Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> 2x15x100kg.
> 
> Face Pulls.
> 
> 2x15x42.5kg.
> 
> Pretty much the usual tick over session. Not a lot of difference to the usual session tbh only with lighter deads. Support exercises getting easier but now is not the time to be increasing weights. Contrary to popular opinion lol, I'm not a one to spend much time in front of the mirror as I'm usually only interested in poundage shifted. Today, however, I had a wee peak and there's definitely the hint of a physique in there somewhere. We'll see more, perhaps, as my intended weight loss plan takes effect


Beast of a session for just ticking over 

Make a bodybuilder yet mate, on stage in your man thong


----------



## Mingster

Galaxy said:


> Beast of a session for just ticking over
> 
> Make a bodybuilder yet mate, on stage in your man thong


LOL. That will never happen:nono:


----------



## mark_star

oh like the look of that one, the pulldowns are a bit bloomin heavy for a tickover but very nice all the same


----------



## Mingster

First set of bloods taken. These were fasted bloods so am taking the opportunity to follow Pscarbs carb free morning policy. Been reading a bit about carb timings and intend to keep my mornings carb free for a while and concentrate taking them around workouts and in the evening. This study gives you the general idea...http://www.drsharma.ca/obesity-save-your-carbs-for-dinner.html


----------



## Mingster

Back for second battery of tests, then off to a roadside hostel to break my carbohydrate fast. Jumbo Cod and chips and mushy peas. Yum yum. Better have them now whilst I still can...


----------



## Rob68

Not sure if your still getting the cramping mate, have you read this thread ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/231377-im-sure-youll-all-find-interesting.html


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Not sure if your still getting the cramping mate, have you read this thread ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/231377-im-sure-youll-all-find-interesting.html


Yes, mate. Lets hope it doesn't come to that then lol...

I've a pretty good idea what's causing this after a couple of meetings with the doc, but I'll await my results before jumping to conclusions. I'm fairly confident it's not directly linked to aas, and I know it isn't a potassium deficiency. The statins weren't helping but it may turn out to be a little more than that. Back to the hospital today, then I have an appointment with the doc next Tuesday to go over the results. Oh, and my trt shot to boot...


----------



## Mingster

More hospitals today and a nasty ache to my lower back has put paid to any session today. Will be back in the gym tomorrow though without fail. The missus and I are going out for another meal tonight. I'm getting used to this lol. Might even wash it down with a nice refreshing pint of cider for a change


----------



## MRSTRONG

Im gonna join you but for me its an indian and lots of cobra , I am gonna get drunk


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Im gonna join you but for me its an indian and lots of cobra , I am gonna get drunk


You paying?


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> You paying?


I hope so, still owes me one!,,,,,,just sayin:rolleyes:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Looks like its fish n chips n cider 

I might have my tongue insider too


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Looks like its fish n chips n cider
> 
> I might have my tongue insider too


Fish and chips are well expensive!

So would 20 gallons of cider be:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Fish and chips are well expensive!
> 
> So would 20 gallons of cider be:lol:


Wifes paying haha


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Wifes paying haha


Same here as it happens...I'm well stuffed, can hardly move lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Same here as it happens...I'm well stuffed, can hardly move lol...


And thats why we lift heavy and still look better than most the dudes on here


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> And thats why we lift heavy and still look better than most the dudes on here


Thinking about a wee bit of supper before bed now lol...


----------



## Mingster

LEGS session today, and I enjoyed myself immensely...

Usual warm up...

Barbell Squats.

1x3x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x200kg. 2 mins between sets. Followed by...

1x3x180kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x15x140kg. 45 secs between sets and a final 'burn-out' set.

Calf Raises.

3x20x165kg.

A little change to my routine today. Theoretically I'm at my lowest ebb atm. A good old while off cycle. TRT jab not until next week. Various ailments and wonky bloods readings etc etc. So I thought I would test myself a little. Weights were surprising comfortable. Even the 200 went up easily. Worked back down the rack with minimal rest. 140 seemed light as a feather so decided to rep out on that weight. Managed an easy 15 and could have got more but common sense, and a fear of night time cramps, made me stop at 15. Very happy with this. A few sets of Calf work and done.

Going out for a couple of hours with my eldest lad tonight. Out twice in a week. I'll be making the tabloids at this rate:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Have a great night out and try to behave


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Have a great night out and try to behave


Cheers mate. No danger of misbehaving. There will be 4 or 5 farmers, a couple of landed gentry, and the village bumpkin in the bar apart from the lad and myself lol. They will all stay well clear of us


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Ming, It's great to see your still going strong man, I hope I am like you when I reach 50yrs old.


----------



## Mingster

Had 3 whole pints whilst out last night lol. The most I've had in years. Slept in until 11 o'clock this morning, nearly 5 hours longer than usual, but I didn't get to bed until midnight which is very late for me.

Felt great on rising. Oates and a protein shake for breakfast, followed by a sit out in the sun reading. Just had an 8 fish finger and tomato in wholemeal sandwich for a snack. No training today but a Push session planned for tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> LEGS session today, and I enjoyed myself immensely...
> 
> Usual warm up...
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 1x3x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x200kg. 2 mins between sets. Followed by...
> 
> 1x3x180kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x15x140kg. 45 secs between sets and a final 'burn-out' set.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 3x20x165kg.
> 
> A little change to my routine today. Theoretically I'm at my lowest ebb atm. A good old while off cycle. TRT jab not until next week. Various ailments and wonky bloods readings etc etc. So I thought I would test myself a little. Weights were surprising comfortable. Even the 200 went up easily. Worked back down the rack with minimal rest. 140 seemed light as a feather so decided to rep out on that weight. Managed an easy 15 and could have got more but common sense, and a fear of night time cramps, made me stop at 15. Very happy with this. A few sets of Calf work and done.
> 
> Going out for a couple of hours with my eldest lad tonight. Out twice in a week. I'll be making the tabloids at this rate:laugh:


Nice session mate,good weights ,good sleep too,all is well at the warrior camp!


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Nice session mate,good weights ,good sleep too,all is well at the warrior camp!


Yes mate. It was a decent session all things considered. All well, just waiting for my results to come back so I can see how I stand...


----------



## Mingster

PUSH session today, and the force was with me...lol.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

working up to an easy 6x140kg.

CGBP.

1x8x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x27.5kg.

Side/Rear Laterals.

2 sets each exercise x15x20kg.

And done. Some nice little natty, low ebb, pressing today. Should be weak but hit the groove from the off today. 6x140kg Bench flew up today. Nice, slow deliberate reps and could have got a couple more at least. Encouraged by that I bumped the CGBP up 10kg and cranked out a comfortable 8. High rep work for the fluff, getting a good stretch and contraction on every rep. Additional stretching done between every other set throughout. Super session. Very pleased


----------



## Greshie

Good to see you've got your mojo back ....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Good to see you've got your mojo back ....


Agreed...that was a nice read Ming...x


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good to see you've got your mojo back ....





Flubs said:


> Agreed...that was a nice read Ming...x


Cheers folks. Still ticking over awaiting my results from the tests which should be back Tuesday coming. I have a appointment with the nurse for my overdue trt short, then another with the specialist half an hour later to go over the results. I'm a 12 hour shift at work tomorrow, so hoping there will be no messages from the doc when I get home. No news will be good news in this case. Have a couple of plans about training once I know the score but am in limbo really atm...

Nice avi Flubs Been lurking in your thread. Quality stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Yes,nice to see real power coming through again,that is great benching mate,good luck results wise too,,,


----------



## Beklet

Yay for mojo (thought I'd better come over for a stalk)

And now I want a fish finger sandwich.

But with brown sauce.


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> Yay for mojo (thought I'd better come over for a stalk)
> 
> And now I want a fish finger sandwich.
> 
> But with brown sauce.


You're most welcome to stalk here any time

Not much exciting happens in here lol, and I haven't any interesting pics at present, but I will be getting some fresh ones taken at some point in the near future...


----------



## Beklet

Mingster said:


> You're most welcome to stalk here any time
> 
> Not much exciting happens in here lol, and I haven't any interesting pics at present, but I will be getting some fresh ones taken at some point in the near future...


Not here for pics, though your avi is good enough lol

I'm here for motivation my mojo has been lackng and is in danger of disappearing if I injure myself again...


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> Not here for pics, though your avi is good enough lol
> 
> I'm here for motivation my mojo has been lackng and is in danger of disappearing if I injure myself again...


I'll try my best with the motivation

At a low ebb myself atm but am planning a fresh start and crack at things once I get all the medical stuff out of the way. I'm pretty determined so jump aboard and we'll see where we go...

Disclaimer: I can be a moody bugger at times. I don't post a lot when I'm like that, it's the safest way lol...


----------



## Beklet

Ah my mojo went due to injuries etc...as you've seen, I used to be a bit more muscular 

Is hard work coming back from such a weakened state, and I can't remember what to do anymore....


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> Ah my mojo went due to injuries etc...as you've seen, I used to be a bit more muscular
> 
> Is hard work coming back from such a weakened state, and I can't remember what to do anymore....


You'll get there hon, you just need to get your head round it. So much of lifting is in the head. I bust two discs 5 years ago and I thought that I was done, then, one day 6 months down the line, I said 'sod this' and just went for it. I had to take things slowly, and compromise, but I healed to an extent and carried on. I've only been able to squat again for a little over a year, and I still can't really deadlift but I make the best of it and push on. We all need to find our 'sod this' moments from time to time. The rest is easy...

Well, easyish lol.

Any advice I can give, or training suggestions, or inspiring speeches:whistling: just drop me a note. I'm not a technical guy who can quote science and stuff, I just go off what I've tried out and done myself, but if I can help in any way I will


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> You'll get there hon, you just need to get your head round it. So much of lifting is in the head. I bust two discs 5 years ago and I thought that I was done, then, one day 6 months down the line, I said 'sod this' and just went for it. I had to take things slowly, and compromise, but I healed to an extent and carried on. I've only been able to squat again for a little over a year, and I still can't really deadlift but I make the best of it and push on. We all need to find our 'sod this' moments from time to time. The rest is easy...
> 
> Well, easyish lol.
> 
> Any advice I can give, or training suggestions, or inspiring speeches:whistling: just drop me a note. I'm not a technical guy who can quote science and stuff, I just go off what I've tried out and done myself, but if I can help in any way I will


you're an inspiration to us all mate. well, me, at least.


----------



## Greshie

He's an inspiration to us all  :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Been to have my test results assessed today...

Most readings are fine, including blood glucose which was a worry. Unfortunately my kidney tests have come back above range and the doc is a little concerned. This will mean a repeat of the tests this Friday coming and, if there is no improvement, a referral to yet another specialist. I'm a bit down following this, but we'll have to see how things go I guess...


----------



## mark_star

which kidney test mate and how much out of range


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Been to have my test results assessed today...
> 
> Most readings are fine, including blood glucose which was a worry. Unfortunately my kidney tests have come back above range and the doc is a little concerned. This will mean a repeat of the tests this Friday coming and, if there is no improvement, a referral to yet another specialist. I'm a bit down following this, but we'll have to see how things go I guess...


Mate I know how you feel ,it sucks hearing anything like this,hopeful of it being a blip,perhaps you have had a virus or something to knock it out of range?Good luck with next one buddy!


----------



## Greshie

Fingers crossed for you Ming ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Mate I know how you feel ,it sucks hearing anything like this,hopeful of it being a blip,perhaps you have had a virus or something to knock it out of range?Good luck with next one buddy!





Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed for you Ming ! :thumbup1:


Cheers guys. Not too confident tbh but we'll see. Supposed to be a Pull session today but couldn't find the motivation. Try to get back to the gym after the tests on Friday...


----------



## Galaxy

Keep your head up mate, am sure twould take a lot more to knock you down 

All the best on the repeat tests mate


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Been to have my test results assessed today...
> 
> Most readings are fine, including blood glucose which was a worry. Unfortunately my kidney tests have come back above range and the doc is a little concerned. This will mean a repeat of the tests this Friday coming and, if there is no improvement, a referral to yet another specialist. I'm a bit down following this, but we'll have to see how things go I guess...


Chin up mate am sure you will be ok ,you better had be anyway :thumb:


----------



## mikemull

Chin up mate your a Viking warrior!


----------



## Mingster

Galaxy said:


> Keep your head up mate, am sure twould take a lot more to knock you down
> 
> All the best on the repeat tests mate





Rob68 said:


> Chin up mate am sure you will be ok ,you better had be anyway :thumb:





mikemull said:


> Chin up mate your a Viking warrior!


Cheers guys

Thought things through and am feeling a little more positive this morning. There are so many factors involved it is going to be difficult to nail down a definitive cause for my problem. The doc seems to think the long term use of prescription painkillers/nsaids since my back injury may well be a contributing factor. Then there are the others meds, trt and otherwise that I'm taking, my size, age, weight, food intake, heavy training - all for so many years...As I say, I'll plod on, take the tests, and see where it all leads...


----------



## Greshie

Yes we still want to be seeing Ming The Magnificent ... not Ming The Moribund ! 

But age takes it's toll one way or another ...........


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Yes we still want to be seeing Ming The Magnificent ... not Ming The Moribund !
> 
> But age takes it's toll one way or another ...........


Awesomeness is the only worthwhile state of being...


----------



## Mingster

Back from the dentist a little earlier than expected so managed to squeeze in a little PULL session to get back in the saddle again as it were...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 and up to 90kg as usual.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x15x100kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

2x25x27.5kg high rep bodybuilding fashion.

Enjoyable session. No big powerlift today. I had four days of back agony following last weeks session so I am, finally, leaving this lift well alone. Not ideal I know but there's no point in injuring myself every other week.

Otherwise a nice little session. If I'm not too drained after my bloods on Friday I hope to get a small squatting session in then


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fingers crossed mate


----------



## 25434

Eyup sir Ming...fingers. toes and all things wobberly for your tests on Friday.... Greshie is right, the age thing, gets to us all at times..I feel about a hundred years old today, really tired and fed up...it will pass, we all know it does and we just keep going don't we? as you are doing too...as I'm typing this all I can see from this box is Dirk McQuirls hairy chest staring at me from about my typing..hee heee.....quite nice for such an early time in the day, but ya know..i hope he don't make a habit of it...:laugh:

Hey there Ming...we're all root toot tooting for ya mister.....x


----------



## DiggyV

Stay strong big guy, hope it all goes well. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Fingers crossed mate





Flubs said:


> Eyup sir Ming...fingers. toes and all things wobberly for your tests on Friday.... Greshie is right, the age thing, gets to us all at times..I feel about a hundred years old today, really tired and fed up...it will pass, we all know it does and we just keep going don't we? as you are doing too...as I'm typing this all I can see from this box is Dirk McQuirls hairy chest staring at me from about my typing..hee heee.....quite nice for such an early time in the day, but ya know..i hope he don't make a habit of it...:laugh:
> 
> Hey there Ming...we're all root toot tooting for ya mister.....x





DiggyV said:


> Stay strong big guy, hope it all goes well. :thumb:


Cheers folks

I'm not having this age thing lol. Got sod all to do with that. It's down to all the hard living, wild parties, drugs, drink and psychopathic women of which I'm so fond


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Cheers folks
> 
> I'm not having this age thing lol. Got sod all to do with that. It's down to all the hard living, wild parties, drugs, drink and psychopathic women of which I'm so fond


you forgot to add "over a long period of time" :sneaky2:

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> you forgot to add "over a long period of time" :sneaky2:
> 
> sorry couldn't resist


I was a late starter lol. I just crammed a lot in once I got a taste for it


----------



## MRSTRONG

All the best for tomorrow mate .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> All the best for tomorrow mate .


Cheers mate. It's just more bloods so I'll have to wait best part of another week to get the results, and then there will be another appointment with the doc and so on and so on...

It gets a little frustrating at times.


----------



## Beklet

Urgh...hope it all goes well! I'm so impatient it would do my nut!


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> Urgh...hope it all goes well! I'm so impatient it would do my nut!


It was the same a couple of years back with the whole trt thing. Took about 8 months to finally get everything sorted. I can be patient with certain things but that can change like the weather lol...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Cheers folks
> 
> I'm not having this age thing lol. Got sod all to do with that. It's down to all the hard living, wild parties, drugs, drink and psychopathic women of which I'm so fond


oh no. nothing down for me then.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with the tests tomorrow matey


----------



## mikemull

Good luck mate!


----------



## Mingster

Bloods done. Results back next week. Finally given my trt jab too. Blood pressure way too high but not as high as last week. Ah, well, off for a McD's lunch with the eldest lad shortly


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Bloods done. Results back next week. Finally given my trt jab too. Blood pressure way too high but not as high as last week. Ah, well, off for a McD's lunch with the eldest lad shortly


What is Bp mate?

Enjoy Mcd!


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> What is Bp mate?
> 
> Enjoy Mcd!


170/100 mate. It was 190/105 on Tuesday. I'm just a little worked up haha. Having said that, my bp has always been high, even when I was a youngster running long distance for the county...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Bloods done. Results back next week. Finally given my trt jab too. Blood pressure way too high but not as high as last week. Ah, well, off for a McD's lunch with the eldest lad shortly


Enjoy McD's :thumbup1:

The week will pass quickly .. and hopefully your BP will fall a bit too !


----------



## Mingster

Far too hot in the House of Pain this evening, but a LEGS session was completed nevertheless...

Usual warm up.

Barbell Squat.

3x100kg. 3x140kg. 3x160kg. 3x180kg. 3x200kg. 3x180kg. 3x160kg. 15x140kg.

SLDL.

2x12x40kg.

Calf Raises.

3x15x165kg done in 1 and a half rep fashion.

Very warm tonight but a decent session duly completed. Squatting was fine, no issues. The Deads were very light. No attempt at moving weight, only strict form and feeling in the hams. Even one with the wit of a stone can work out that this movement does my back no good unless it is carefully controlled, so don't expect the weights to fly up here. The Calf Raises were done with one full rep, drop to the halfway point and back up again counting as a single rep. Very painful lol.

All done, and pleased with the session


----------



## Greshie

Good squatting there Ming :thumb:

15x 140 ........ ooph!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:
 

> Good squatting there Ming :thumb:
> 
> 15x 140 ........ ooph!


Cheers mate. Yes, not bad. Pretty much a repeat of my last Legs session but with the SLDL's added.

This is pretty much how my new legs day will look for the foreseeable future, with maybe 2/3 sets of Hack Squats added. I am to keep the Squats reasonably heavy and low rep, and add in some fluff with Hacks x 8 reps, Deads x 12 reps and Calf work at around 15-20 reps. Get a good range of rep work in without sacrificing the strength work. All the support stuff will be low volume set-wise. It's common knowledge that I'm not a fan of volume lol, and with this many exercises the amount of sets has to be carefully managed:cool:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Sick of waiting for results for this and that and of putting things on hold indefinitely and all the rest of it.

Going to start my new programme today. Not a lot of difference in the structure or the exercises - experience has taught me to stick with what I know works for me - but some changes to how I do the exercises and to the goals I hope to achieve.

Sticking with Push/Pull/Legs. Dropping deads/rack pulls altogether, but sticking with squats and bench. Deads just cause too many problems with my back atm. Will be hitting the low rep compounds at the beginning of each workout to maintain, and possibly increase, strength but will be going for a bit of muscle growth with the support exercises. I'm also planning on losing a bit of weight. Not sure of my current weight, but I was 258lbs about a month ago. Will be aiming to get down to around the 240 mark over the coming weeks without losing strength in the process.

@ewen may well call this bodybuilding lol. And in a way it is. I haven't focus on my physical appearance at all for quite some time but, with summer coming, it's an opportunity to get some serious posing done I usually get bored pretty quick with this type of training which is why I'm keeping the low rep squats and bench in there.

First session today...Push.


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and try not to get too excited here lol...due to all my ongoing medical sh1te, and the fact that I've been off cycle for 7 weeks at present, I will be going about this effectively nattymg:

And the weight loss will also be achieved without sacrificing the occasional Sunday Dinner, Full English Brekky, pizza and chocolate:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

I like the goal ming , powerbuilder is the new look I'm going for and my new plan starts tomorrow and incedently is very similar to yours


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> I like the goal ming , powerbuilder is the new look I'm going for and my new plan starts tomorrow and incedently is very similar to yours


Yes mate. It was you that got me thinking, hence the mention. Credit where credit is due.

Lets show these girly bodybuilders what can be achieved with Viking Power and Pizza:beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes mate. It was you that got me thinking, hence the mention. Credit where credit is due.
> 
> Lets show these girly bodybuilders what can be achieved with Viking Power and Pizza:beer:


Haha , good to see you with sword drawn pushing onwards .


----------



## Mingster

So, first PUSH session of the new era lol...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench.

2x5x60kg. 1x3x80kg. 1x3x100kg 1x3x120kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x150kg.

CGBP.

1x8x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

1x20x25kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Not a lot of difference to the set up of this routine compared to the last. The simple reason for this is that I feel that this is the best possible lay-out to a Push day for me. There's nothing I would change. The Tony Freeman presses have been re-intrfoduced and, believe me, it was a major struggle to complete the one extended set of these. Should have gone slightly lighter following the Barbell Presses. Very pleased with 3x150kg for my first session.

All the stuff following the CGBP's done with no great weight but lots of feeling the weight, time under tension, mind muscle melding, burn, pump, squeeze, and poppycock and any other bodybuilding term you care to mention

Looking huge, but fat, in my under armour lycra shorts No pics, sadly, as the missus is out at work, so you can all sleep easy tonight...


----------



## MRSTRONG

We want pics


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what @ewen said


----------



## Mingster

As you know I'm not a fan of training on consecutive days, but life will be getting in the way for the next few days so needs must...PULL tonight...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 90kg.

Hammer Grip Chins.

2x8.

Low Pulley Rows.

2x15x102.5kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

3x20x25kg dbs.

Another nice little session despite the serious heat and a fair bit of lat doms from my benching yesterday. Happy with this, the introduction Pull session to my new routine. Shame about the deads but, hey ho, you can't have everything.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster how about sumo style deadlifts ?

I reckon a 250 sumo pull plus your squat and bench will see a good total even better if equipped .


----------



## 25434

Ullo Mingster...just dropping by, as I do....hummm...Lycra shorts, pizza, Sunday dinner..phwoaaarrrr...haven't had a proper one of those for quite some time.....yum....hope the week will be good to you....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Afternoon mate. Got a rare quiet 10 minutes in work so just popping in to see you're ok.


----------



## DiggyV

ewen said:


> I like the goal ming , powerbuilder is the new look I'm going for and my new plan starts tomorrow and incedently is very similar to yours


I like that phrase Ming. Powerbuilding. not in the same league as you and @ewen, but is the look I am going for, not shredded and oiled :lol: , just powerful and obviously muscled, but lean.


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Mingster how about sumo style deadlifts ?
> 
> I reckon a 250 sumo pull plus your squat and bench will see a good total even better if equipped .


I've been pulling sumo mate. I have no bother lifting the weight. It's a couple of hours later and my back is suddenly in bits which lasts for 4 or 5 days. I guess I could do a comp, maybe pull 250 as the last lift, then suffer for a while. I just don't want to go through that every week training normally. I might sacrifice myself a bit for a comp


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo Mingster...just dropping by, as I do....hummm...Lycra shorts, pizza, Sunday dinner..phwoaaarrrr...haven't had a proper one of those for quite some time.....yum....hope the week will be good to you....


Cheers hon Yes, I'm a bit of a catch with my lycra shorts and a giant pizza



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Afternoon mate. Got a rare quiet 10 minutes in work so just popping in to see you're ok.


Doing ok Dirk Back to the docs in the morning to get my latest blood results.



DiggyV said:


> I like that phrase Ming. Powerbuilding. not in the same league as you and @ewen, but is the look I am going for, not shredded and oiled :lol: , just powerful and obviously muscled, but lean.


Aye mate, it's the future. Look good and eat the occasional pizza. Can't fault it really:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Hope all goes well at the docs tomorrow ! :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I've been pulling sumo mate. I have no bother lifting the weight. It's a couple of hours later and my back is suddenly in bits which lasts for 4 or 5 days. I guess I could do a comp, maybe pull 250 as the last lift, then suffer for a while. I just don't want to go through that every week training normally. I might sacrifice myself a bit for a comp


we best find you a comp then


----------



## biglbs

Hope it all goes good mate,all the best..


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> we best find you a comp then


I've been taking to a mate recently who is an equipped lifter. He tells me there's a big bench only comp coming up later in the year that I should have a crack at. He reckons that with the right shirt, and a few weeks coaching and training with him and his boys, he'll have me benching 210 equipped which would be a competitive lift in my class


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Hope it all goes good mate,all the best..


Cheers big fella:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I've been taking to a mate recently who is an equipped lifter. He tells me there's a big bench only comp coming up later in the year that I should have a crack at. He reckons that with the right shirt, and a few weeks coaching and training with him and his boys, he'll have me benching 210 equipped which would be a competitive lift in my class


funny coz when i posted about sumo pulling i was going to suggest an equipped single lift comp lol

do it mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Cheers hon Yes, I'm a bit of a catch with my lycra shorts and a giant pizza
> 
> Doing ok Dirk Back to the docs in the morning to get my latest blood results.
> 
> Aye mate, it's the future. Look good and eat the occasional pizza. Can't fault it really:thumbup1:


good luck at the docs ming


----------



## Beklet

Another would-be powerbuilder here..but without the comps


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> funny coz when i posted about sumo pulling i was going to suggest an equipped single lift comp lol
> 
> do it mate


Yes, I just might.

The dilemma would be....The weight classes go from 105 to 120 lol. Do I starve myself down to 105 - if possible - or do I stuff myself up to 120kg. LOL what a decision to make


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes, I just might.
> 
> The dilemma would be....The weight classes go from 105 to 120 lol. Do I starve myself down to 105 - if possible - or do I stuff myself up to 120kg. LOL what a decision to make


the sun dictates 105 with full abs 

winter will be 120 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Yes, I just might.
> 
> The dilemma would be....The weight classes go from 105 to 120 lol. Do I starve myself down to 105 - if possible - or do I stuff myself up to 120kg. LOL what a decision to make


Rhetorical question I think!


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Yes, I just might.
> 
> The dilemma would be....The weight classes go from 105 to 120 lol. Do I starve myself down to 105 - if possible - or do I stuff myself up to 120kg. LOL what a decision to make





Greshie said:


> Rhetorical question I think!


Beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Rhetorical question I think!





DiggyV said:


> Beat me to it :lol:


Yes, on the face of it

It could be quite a tactical decision however. It could depend on the standard of competition in each category, or even the amount of competitors. I remember at the last Olympics a lot of the lifters bulked up or dieted down to make a class, the 105's possibly, and they ended up all competing against each other in the same class. Usually the heavier the class the least competitors, especially in the masters...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes, on the face of it
> 
> It could be quite a tactical decision however. It could depend on the standard of competition in each category, or even the amount of competitors. I remember at the last Olympics a lot of the lifters bulked up or dieted down to make a class, the 105's possibly, and they ended up all competing against each other in the same class. Usually the heavier the class the least competitors, especially in the masters...


Thats not you though ming your a warrior not a glory hunter .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Thats not you though ming your a warrior not a glory hunter .


Nothing wrong with a bit of Loki cunning at the height of battle

TBH I think I would struggle to make 105 anyway. But I don't intend to be 120 either. I would just go with whatever I felt happy with at the time tbh. There's a lot of things that I need to sort out first. But it would be nice to feel a part of it again


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of Loki cunning at the height of battle
> 
> TBH I think I would struggle to make 105 anyway. But I don't intend to be 120 either. I would just go with whatever I felt happy with at the time tbh. There's a lot of things that I need to sort out first. But it would be nice to feel a part of it again


Water deplete for weigh in and you can do it as for everything else well once you feel back in the game everything slots into place .

Heakthy mind and body will follow , I have faith in you mate and I know you could do very very well .


----------



## Mingster

Back from the docs and a slight improvement in my test results this time round. Nothing spectacular but, hopefully, it is the first steps in the right direction. Now have a appointment with the specialist on Friday so we'll see what he has to say.

On a side note: There's lots of fit looking receptionists/nurses in the system round these parts atm


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Back from the docs and a slight improvement in my test results this time round. Nothing spectacular but, hopefully, it is the first steps in the right direction. Now have a appointment with the specialist on Friday so we'll see what he has to say.
> 
> *On a side note: There's lots of fit looking receptionists/nurses in the system round these parts atm*


Your test is kicking in I see 

Good news on the results :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Just finished reading this...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crowbone-Oathsworn-5-Robert-Low/dp/0007298587

the fifth novel in The Oathsworn series by Robert Low. I can't recommend these books too highly. Together with Christian Cameron, these two authors stand head and shoulders above any others writing in this field at the present time...


----------



## biglbs

That is good,what levels are out mate?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> That is good,what levels are out mate?


It's my kidney function stuff mate. Urea and electrolytes, and the GFR calculated abbreviated MDRD.


----------



## loganator

Hope your tests come improved mate , I know you wont be down for long as it's not in the viking nature to let things beat him up for long ;-)


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Hope your tests come improved mate , I know you wont be down for long as it's not in the viking nature to let things beat him up for long ;-)


Cheers Logs:thumbup1:

I'm not down mate, just cracking on with it as ever. Trying my hand at this natty training lark for a few months that's all. Don't think it will hold me back much


----------



## Mingster

LEGS in the greenhouse today...

Usual warm up...

Barbell Squats.

1x3x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x205kg. 1x15x140kg.

Hack Squat.

2x8x165kg.

SLDL.

2x12x55kg.

Calf Raise.

3x15x165kg done one and a half style.

Bloody hot today round these parts. Gloomy this morning, but since lunch time the sun has beaten down. All well in the workout, although the 205 set felt heavier than it should have, and the Calf Raises were agony by the last set. Had to switch my mind off from what I was doing to complete them. All done now though, and the first week of my new routine completed successfully. Now another umpteen weeks of the same lol...

Time for a snack, then onto the sun lounger with my Kindle to catch some sun


----------



## Mingster

Back from yet another doc appointment today with a bit of a mixed bag...

Doc is content my kidney's are 'stable' atm. I am to have another blood test in two weeks time to keep an eye on things.

I am being referred for a scan of my liver.

I have a double appointment back at the docs next week. One for my blood pressure, the second for my sleep apnea which the missus tells me is getting worse.

LOL. At least I'm getting my money's worth for all those NHS contributions


----------



## Mingster

Partly because of the good weather, and partly because a mate of mine is going through a born again biker phase, I've found my mind wandering in the direction of buying a bike again...

Not sure if I've mentioned it before, but I didn't pass my car test until I was 27, as I always swore I would never own one and only ever drive bikes lol. Ah, the impetuosity of youth eh?  Of course children came along and put paid to those ideas, and I haven't owned a bike for many years now. I do go through the occasional period of longing however, and I am going through one such now.

Just have to hang in there. It will be raining every day again sometime soon:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Mid life crisis :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Mid life crisis :whistling:


Nah, I had that a few years ago lol. That was when I bought my Supra

I've always been a bike person. As I say, I managed without a car for many years but I couldn't manage without one now. I vowed I would never get another bike and it's a vow I intend to keep, but that doesn't stop me thinking about it from time to time.

Especially when I see pics like this...


----------



## Rob68

Funny you mention bikes,have never had the incline to wear leather and look like a power ranger as always had scooters ,but called to a mates last week,he tinkers with bikes this is his latest runaround ... I want one lol think i may look at getting one next year 

Heres a couple of his others,the second one down is probably the most power i would be safe with on a bike :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Funny you mention bikes,have never had the incline to wear leather and look like a power ranger as always had scooters ,but called to a mates last week,he tinkers with bikes this is his latest runaround ... I want one lol think i may look at getting one next year
> View attachment 128853
> 
> 
> Heres a couple of his others,the second one down is probably the most power i would be safe with on a bike :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 128854
> 
> 
> View attachment 128855
> 
> 
> View attachment 128856


Don't go for the Power Ranger look. More the unwashed Spawn of Hell look


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,happy Sundays.....these are my thing!!


----------



## Mingster

Yep. I'm not a fan of the racing bikes that everybody goes for these days. How on earth can anyone see you posing when you're whizzing past at 200mph. A nice, cool cruiser such that you can nod and smile as you pass the pretty girls is what you need


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Yep. I'm not a fan of the racing bikes that everybody goes for these days. How on earth can anyone see you posing when you're whizzing past at 200mph. A nice, cool cruiser such that you can nod and smile as you pass the pretty girls is what you need


Same here mate,plastic rockets,not my thing,with little tortoises riding them,rather wear steels/shorts/leather jacket/roll up in side of mouth(one of the occasions I will smoke-poser or what?)

Most of the time myself and my buddies on hot days regularly forgot the peanut lid,cannot beat that feeling-never pulled up for it either:confused1:

Last bike I had was an Electra glide in blue,done beach style,turn up hawkwind and ride the seafront,good days...


----------



## Mingster

PUSH session in stifling heat today...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x3x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x150kg.

CGBP.

1X6x125kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x27.5kg.

Tony Freeman DB Press.

1x20x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Epic session in the searing heat today. Took longer than usual, about 55 mins, as it took longer to recover due to the temperature. All targets reached, although it was far from easy. This natty type training is bloody tiring lol, and the weights will be increased at a much slower rate than I've been used to over the last 2 years or so.

Lost 7 lbs over the past two weeks and strength is still there, so good news so far. Might make the 105's yet


----------



## Mingster

Half day at work today so that I could attend the docs yet again. Usual GP wasn't there and his replacement wasn't particularly helpful. Didn't seem to grasp anything about my condition and seemed incapable of reading the notes in my file. After a great deal of discussion lol, things were sorted after a fashion. I've been referred to hospital - yet again - with regard to the sleep apnea, and I'm to be wired up to some sort of tomfoolery for a 24 hour monitoring of my blood pressure...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sleep apnea is a bastard had my mask a long time now and only slept 3 times without it , all them 3 times I was too drunk to wear it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Under 105kg strongman comp could be on the cards too


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Sleep apnea is a bastard had my mask a long time now and only slept 3 times without it , all them 3 times I was too drunk to wear it lol





ewen said:


> Under 105kg strongman comp could be on the cards too


Yes, I reckon the mask is probably the way forward. A guy at work has recently been given one and he reckons that his energy levels are massively improved since he's used it. Do you find it the same mate?

As for the 105 - possible. Strongman - not so sure. We'll see


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Yes, I reckon the mask is probably the way forward. A guy at work has recently been given one and he reckons that his energy levels are massively improved since he's used it. Do you find it the same mate?
> 
> As for the 105 - possible. Strongman - not so sure. We'll see


Yeah when I first got mine it was brilliant but now i sleep better its much better though its more the norm now if that makes sense lol


----------



## Mingster

PULL session.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 85kg.

Chins.

2x8.

Seated Cable Rows.

3x10x85kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

2x20x30kg dbs.

Dropped the weights slightly on some exercises today, but trained with very little rest between sets. In all honesty it was the only was to get through this workout as the humidity was something else. No air and sweating like a horse throughout. The Seated Cable Rows are a cross between Low Rows and T-Bar Rows done on the low cable station and seated on the end of a bench. Just fancied a change and these seem to hit my lower later and mid back region well. Sticking with the light, high rep DB Shrugs for now...

Have some long shifts coming up over the weekend so might try a Leg session tomorrow. We'll see


----------



## biglbs

Has the apnia raised your Rbc count mate?

It does in many people.....


----------



## 25434

ullo mighty ming...  just swooshing in like a ninja in the night to bestow Wednesday hulloooos....mingette swooshing out....as the wind over the desert...shwoooooossssssshhhhhhh....happy Wednesday to ya...


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Has the apnia raised your Rbc count mate?
> 
> It does in many people.....


No mate, it hasn't as it happens. I'm pretty sure that it hasn't helped my blood pressure though, which has always been high even when I was a youngster lol. I've had the apnea ever since I've had someone sharing my bed to notice it and tell me



Flubs said:


> ullo mighty ming...  just swooshing in like a ninja in the night to bestow Wednesday hulloooos....mingette swooshing out....as the wind over the desert...shwoooooossssssshhhhhhh....happy Wednesday to ya...


Hi hon. Always nice to have a desert wind blowing over me, especially in this weather. Well done on the job front. Very pleased for you x.


----------



## Mingster

The hottest day of the year so far hereabouts. Just what was required for a LEG session this afternoon...

Usual Warm Up.

Barbell Squats.

1x3x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x210kg.

SLDL.

3x10x60kg.

Calf Raises.

5x10x165kg.

And that was it. The heat, coupled with a second consecutive days training necessitated a reduction in volume today. The high rep Squat set and the Hack Squats thereby bit the dust

I must say, this drug free training is tough lol. The support exercises done bodybuilding style are fine, but the big strength lifts are very hard indeed. Felt like I was squatting a ton weight today. Still, the weight is going up so we'll see how far I can get. Normally I would eat a house now, but the diet continues, so I'll settle for a garage with maybe an outhouse or two for afters


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> The hottest day of the year so far hereabouts. Just what was required for a LEG session this afternoon...
> 
> Usual Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 1x3x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x210kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 3x10x60kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x10x165kg.
> 
> And that was it. The heat, coupled with a second consecutive days training necessitated a reduction in volume today. The high rep Squat set and the Hack Squats thereby bit the dust
> 
> I must say, this drug free training is tough lol. The support exercises done bodybuilding style are fine, but the big strength lifts are very hard indeed. Felt like I was squatting a ton weight today. Still, the weight is going up so we'll see how far I can get. Normally I would eat a house now, but the diet continues, so I'll settle for a garage with maybe an outhouse or two for afters


Just the half cow then mate? :lol;


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> The hottest day of the year so far hereabouts. Just what was required for a LEG session this afternoon...
> 
> Usual Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Squats.
> 
> 1x3x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x3x210kg.
> 
> SLDL.
> 
> 3x10x60kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 5x10x165kg.
> 
> And that was it. The heat, coupled with a second consecutive days training necessitated a reduction in volume today. The high rep Squat set and the Hack Squats thereby bit the dust
> 
> I must say, this drug free training is tough lol. The support exercises done bodybuilding style are fine, but the big strength lifts are very hard indeed. Felt like I was squatting a ton weight today. Still, the weight is going up so we'll see how far I can get. Normally I would eat a house now, but the diet continues, so I'll settle for a garage with maybe an outhouse or two for afters


I think if you added it up, you were squatting more than a ton! Good work Ming.


----------



## Mingster

Nothing to do with the squatting but woke up on Sunday with my back in a bit of pain. Went to bed the previous night feeling fine so probably fell asleep in a funny position:whistling: Struggled through work yesterday and feeling a bit better today, but won't be training and will give it a couple more days to clear completely. Might get a session in Thursday or Friday, then off visiting relatives down south over the weekend.


----------



## Sdot

This is random but how do I make my own thread?


----------



## Sdot

This is random but how do I make my own thread??


----------



## Sdot

This is random but how do I make my own thread???


----------



## Breda

Why did you choose this masterpiece of a journal to ask that?

The only reason I popped in is to see who you are because 1 of my boys we call Sdot

Sorry to hear about that back Ming, sure it's nothing and you'll be throwing the heavy stuff around again for fun in no time


----------



## DiggyV

Sdot said:


> This is random but how do I make my own thread???


As @Breda says - Why did you choose to ask this here?

Go to the section where you want to add your thread - make sure you are in the right section, the mods will delete it as you are new here if you get it wrong. Also your thread may not show up immediately, sometimes as a new member your post will be selected for moderation, so will need to be approved by a moderator first.

Once in there, you will notice there is a big green button - pretty hard to miss it, with the text '+ Post New Thread', click that and away you go.

Make sure you read the rules about what you can and cant ask. If your first thread asks for a source for any Performance Enhancing Drugs it will be your last.

Really not hard to work out though.

now skidaddle and get on with it.


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> Sorry to hear about that back Ming, sure it's nothing and you'll be throwing the heavy stuff around again for fun in no time


It's nothing special mate, but thanks for your concern. Just one of those things that pops up from time to time following years of wear and tear. Should be back in the gym tomorrow all being well


----------



## Enjoy1

BTW i forgot to ask

What does one have to do to become a 'Mingette' ? i hear @Flubs is already an honorary one... :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> BTW i forgot to ask
> 
> What does one have to do to become a 'Mingette' ? i hear @[Redacted] is already an honorary one... :laugh:


Weeeeelllll...ya know, I just sidled in all quiet like and just crept under his skin and POW! pOW! pOW! Mingette status....self appointed and much like the Borg......resistance is futile......


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> BTW i forgot to ask
> 
> What does one have to do to become a 'Mingette' ? i hear @Flubs is already an honorary one... :laugh:





Flubs said:


> Weeeeelllll...ya know, I just sidled in all quiet like and just crept under his skin and POW! pOW! pOW! Mingette status....self appointed and much like the Borg......resistance is futile......


This is true.

And the Pow! Pow! Pow! was something else I can tell you

Mingettes are beautiful, have sparkling personalities and are truly exceptional human beings You both qualify with ease.


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> This is true.
> 
> And the Pow! Pow! Pow! was something else I can tell you
> 
> Mingettes are beautiful, have sparkling personalities and are truly exceptional human beings You both qualify with ease.


You silver tongued devil you.... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

DiggyV said:


> You silver tongued devil you.... :lol:


True:innocent: But so is what I said


----------



## Mingster

Had a rough series of shifts at work which have ended today and I'm knackered. But I haven't trained for a week...so the options are A, wait to train tomorrow or B, fuel up on two large Chicken Bakes, two pints of Pepsi Max and a Mars bar, let it digest, and train a little later today.

Hmmm?


----------



## 25434

I would go for A...rest yourself properly, feed, sleep and then tomorra...

GIVE IT SOME WELLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> I would go for A...rest yourself properly, feed, sleep and then tomorra...
> 
> GIVE IT SOME WELLIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........X


LOL. Too late. The question was hypothetical. I've already eaten the stuff mentioned in option B and am currently in digestion mode


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> LOL. Too late. The question was hypothetical. I've already eaten the stuff mentioned in option B and am currently in digestion mode


Oh bum! late in again, story of my life..hahaha...okay, well I did mean to say B really..no I did...I did....honest...

:no: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

PUSH workout this evening and all I can say is...Pasty Power!!!

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Barbell Bench.

2x5x60kg. 1x3x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x2x120kg. 1x1x140kg. 1x1x150kg. 1x1x160kg:cool2:

CGBP.

1x10x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x27.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Just felt strong today, even before I started my session. Equalled my over 50 PB with the 160kg bench and it was easy, with a decent pause, and could have done more if I had spaced out my warm up sets with a PB attempt in mind. In effect it is a PB, as it's the most I've ever benched without being assisted by aas. I'm also substantially lighter than I was when I last benched 160. I am very pleased with myself indeed lol.

Managed 10 reps with 120 with the Close Grip Bench. Last time I struggled with 6 reps at this weight. Repped out with the other exercises: not worried about the weight moved with these, more for going with feel and pump and all that bodybuilding style jargon. All in all an excellent session and I will be celebrating shortly with a large portion of mince and taties:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Congrats on the natty PB  :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Congrats on the natty PB  :thumb:


Cheers Gresh mate You've no idea how pleased I am lol. Coming up to 10 weeks since I dropped the peds and to equal my recent pb gives me huge encouragement and motivation to push on aas free. Looking positive for that bench press comp as well


----------



## 25434

whoot whoot! :bounce:


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> True:innocent: But so is what I said


I didn't dispute it my friend :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Another very sunny morning here in the Land of the Prince Bishops. I have a few jobs to do this morning and a visit to the Docs to fit in. I also need a haircut The missus has a hospital appointment at 1pm - we're both dropping to bits lol - and then I'm going to lie about for a bit. We're off to Peterborough tomorrow for the brother-in-laws 50th birthday but will be coming straight back on Sunday as work resumes Monday.

Busy, busy. Need to look at booking a holiday


----------



## Mingster

Bit of culture for you...


----------



## Beklet

Enjoy1 said:


> BTW i forgot to ask
> 
> What does one have to do to become a 'Mingette' ? i hear @Flubs is already an honorary one... :laugh:


I take it a Mingette is better than being a Minger :lol:

Ooh Peterborough.....I was supposed to be there next week....is a bit grim but has a couple of good market stalls


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> I take it a Mingette is better than being a Minger :lol:
> 
> Ooh Peterborough.....I was supposed to be there next week....is a bit grim but has a couple of good market stalls


Being a Mingette is better than anything:whistling:

Only going for the brother-in-laws 50th. A surprise family get together and a slap up meal, then back home on Sunday


----------



## Mingster

Far too achy for a full bore session today, and never like training two days in a row, but away for the weekend so squeezed in a fun PULL session tonight.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10. Up to 90kg.

Seated Cable Rows.

2x15x90kg.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Upper Arm Curls.

2x12x20kg.

As I say, just a nice little fun session today, just to keep things ticking over. Aching all over from the benching yesterday. Just did a wee bit of everything and even added in the first arm work in a very long time. Upper Arm Curls consists of seated db curls for 3 reps, immediately into hammer curls for 3 reps, back to curls for 3, then back to hammers for 3. Thus each set comprises 12 reps total for each arm. Doing them seated prevents much in the way of momentum easing the movement so these are pretty tough, despite the light weight, when done correctly.

Chilling now, and for the rest of the evening


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning Ming. Hope you enjoyed your weekend away.


----------



## MRSTRONG

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions/GBPF-2013-Northwest--Bench-Press-508


----------



## Mingster

Back from the deep South without mishap, although diet and sleep took a bit of a hit. By far the worst result of the weekend trip is, however, the effect on my back. Long car journey's are not my friend these days and I'm suffering from numerous aches and pains and I'm very stiff. My Leg workout today will be preceded by a long bout of stretching, and the actually lifting will be dependant on the results of said stretching.

First things first though. My pre-workout nap


----------



## Mingster

Attempted a Leg workout but my body wasn't having it. Something would have snapped had I persisted, so settled for an extensive stretching session, doubled up with a marathon Calf workout.

Spent a good half hour stretching out my hamstrings which I will most likely feel in the morning. Did a few other things and finished with 100 reps of Calf Raises spread over 10 sets of 10 with 170kg.

Am a little down with the ongoing medical issues tbh. Latest set of bloods came back today. Some things have improved, some have worsened. No rhyme or reason to the results atm. Will wait for the scans and see what they bring. It's difficult for me to put 100% into my sessions with all this in the back of my mind and I would rather skip training than go at it half-assed. My benching is keeping me going at the minute and it's not often I've said that lol. Lots of shifts at work coming up too. Will be looking at a Push session either Thursday or Friday. If I can get my head straight I may well attempt a post 50 PB then


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chin up ming the ticker is still ticking and pecker still works


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> Chin up ming the ticker is still ticking and pecker still works


yes this ^^..errmm...cough....heehee...fingers crossed bout the second thing anyhow...and...very good news on the first....many fingers crossed on that ticking away for a long time yet Sir Ming...x


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Attempted a Leg workout but my body wasn't having it. Something would have snapped had I persisted, so settled for an extensive stretching session, doubled up with a marathon Calf workout.
> 
> Spent a good half hour stretching out my hamstrings which I will most likely feel in the morning. Did a few other things and finished with 100 reps of Calf Raises spread over 10 sets of 10 with 170kg.
> 
> Am a little down with the ongoing medical issues tbh. Latest set of bloods came back today. Some things have improved, some have worsened. No rhyme or reason to the results atm. Will wait for the scans and see what they bring. It's difficult for me to put 100% into my sessions with all this in the back of my mind and I would rather skip training than go at it half-assed. My benching is keeping me going at the minute and it's not often I've said that lol. Lots of shifts at work coming up too. Will be looking at a Push session either Thursday or Friday. *If I can get my head straight* I may well attempt a post 50 PB then


Give it a wobble youll be fine :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Give it a wobble youll be fine :thumb:


It's not that flexible...Just like the rest of me


----------



## Beklet

Mingster said:


> It's not that flexible...Just like the rest of me


Lol be happy you're not as inflexible as me......by the time I'm 50 they'll be wheeling me around on castors :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Mingster said:


> It's not that flexible...Just like the rest of me


Lol be happy you're not as inflexible as me......by the time I'm 50 they'll be wheeling me around on castors :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> Lol be happy you're not as inflexible as me......by the time I'm 50 they'll be wheeling me around on castors :lol:


LOL. Touching my toes is a distant dream atm

Hams very sore today from all that stretching yesterday. I fear they may be even worse tomorrow. Must start doing this regularly. Once in a blue moon is no good at all, and flexible hams will go a long way towards easing my back pain.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> It's not that flexible...Just like the rest of me


Bang it against the wall then instead :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Have done some more hamstring stretching this morning. Was even less flexible than the last session lol but this may well be down to the fact that I've been extremely sore in that department for the past couple of days. At least I know I'm working the desired area I'm sure additional flexibility will come with time and, as an added bonus, my back is feeling pretty decent atm.

Will be out with the missus and the youngest lad for most of the day then, if I'm not too tired, I'll fit in a Push session later.


----------



## Mingster

A PUSH session this evening, and a workout of small achievements

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x2x120kg. 1x150kg. 1x150kg. 1x165kg

CGBP.

1x6x130kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x27.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Very, very hot tonight, and my towel was a sodden lump by the end of the session. But who cares? LOL. A new over 50 pb on the Bench of 165kg. I forgot my belt, and still haven't perfected my leg drive by a long chalk, but up it went, decent pause at the bottom, nice and smoothly without a sticking point. A good rep, although it did feel very heavy.

Upped the CGBP to 130 and managed 6 straight after the Bench, so a good night's work there and then:thumbup1: Repped out with the assistance stuff, very smooth and deliberate reps, feeling each and every one of them and getting a good stretch and contraction all the way through.

Off for a post workout curry now. Session has cheered me up a great deal


----------



## Greshie

It's good when a session goes really well ! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Looking good.in here big boy. And greshie are you rubbing yourself against a door lol..


----------



## Guest

Belting session there mucka, good lifting pal!


----------



## 25434

Morning Sir Ming....have a great weekend and eeeooouuuffffff to your session...I'm not surprised your towel was a wet lump.......take care mister...x


----------



## Rob68

Good session mate :thumb:

Makes me laugh when you say you forgot your belt ... how far away again is your gym from your house ? :no: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning Sir Ming....have a great weekend and eeeooouuuffffff to your session...I'm not surprised your towel was a wet lump.......take care mister...x


Cheers hon. At work all weekend so not looking forward to it much tbh. Ah well, have a day off next Wednesday to look forward to. Have a great weekend yourself



Rob68 said:


> Good session mate :thumb:
> 
> Makes me laugh when you say you forgot your belt ... how far away again is your gym from your house ? :no: :laugh:


LOL. The belt was in the gym all along, I just forgot to put it on haha. I don't normally wear it for benching, only when I'm going for max effort lifts and this time I plain forgot. Got to be another 5kg there once I remember to put it on


----------



## biglbs

Great benching mate,very well pushed,natty power:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

In from work and a little stretching session for the old hamstrings. Flexibility is improving nicely. Must keep this up.

Oh, and down to 108kg bodyweight atm. That's almost 10kg down on my peak weight earlier this year. I don't think I've lost a great deal of muscle since coming off the meds. I must have lost some, I suppose, but looking ok, and strength is still going up with some lifts so mustn't grumble


----------



## Mingster

A PULL session this evening...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 90kg.

Bench Pulley Rows.

2x15x90kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x45kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

3x25x30kg.

Upper Arm Curls.

1 set to failure x3 with 20kg db's.

Nice little painful session in the nicest sense of the words. Showed some decent strength and upped the reps on a couple of exercises. Can't add much more weight to the pulley exercises but am managing what I do use with increasing ease and am focusing on 'feeling' the movements. I find myself pausing at the bottom of the negative on some reps just to feel the effects of starting these reps froma 'dead' stop and therefore eliminating momentum from the movement.

Upper Arm Curls consisted of a set of db Hammer Curls to failure, straight into regular db Curls to failure, straight into Concentration Curls to failure. All for one extended set. I hate training arms and stuff like this keeps it interesting and gets it over with all in one, admittedly painful, go


----------



## 25434

Omigawwwwd Mingster...the arm thing...ouch.....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> A PUSH session this evening, and a workout of small achievements
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press.
> 
> 2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x2x120kg. 1x150kg. 1x150kg. 1x165kg
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 1x6x130kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x12x27.5kg.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals.
> 
> 2x15x20kg
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals.
> 
> 2x15x20kg.
> 
> Very, very hot tonight, and my towel was a sodden lump by the end of the session. But who cares? LOL. A new over 50 pb on the Bench of 165kg. I forgot my belt, and still haven't perfected my leg drive by a long chalk, but up it went, decent pause at the bottom, nice and smoothly without a sticking point. A good rep, although it did feel very heavy.
> 
> Upped the CGBP to 130 and managed 6 straight after the Bench, so a good night's work there and then:thumbup1: Repped out with the assistance stuff, very smooth and deliberate reps, feeling each and every one of them and getting a good stretch and contraction all the way through.
> 
> Off for a post workout curry now. Session has cheered me up a great deal


What do you mean it felt heavy? What's the matter with you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> Looking good.in here big boy. And greshie are you rubbing yourself against a door lol..


There's a hole in that door


----------



## Mingster

LEGS.

Usual Warm Up.

Barbell Squats.

1x6x100kg. 1x3x140kg. 1x3x180kg. 1x2x200kg. 1x2x220kg.

Hack Squats.

3x8x165kg.

Calf Raises.

5x15x165kg.

Tough old session tonight. Squats were fine until the 220 set, when it suddenly felt as if I had a ton weight on my back. Must say I'm a bit disappointed with these. Hacks were hard work but then they should be lol. Ground them out, so am a little happier with these. Calf Raises were painful as always.

Am on night shift again next week so will be having a rest/deload week, and will give the routine a bit of thought in preparation for a new assault on my targets starting in a fortnights time. I should have got my scan out of the way by then so that will be one less thing on my mind hopefully. Work and the medical stuff has really drained me of late. I have a bit of time off late August and into September so I'm hoping this will revitalise me and give my training a much needed boost


----------



## 25434

Hello Sir Ming..it will be good for you to kick back and relax for a while then come back refreshed and ready to rock your journal right?  x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello Sir Ming..it will be good for you to kick back and relax for a while then come back refreshed and ready to rock your journal right?  x


Cheers hon I certainly hope so. Training is going ok but I do feel a little...jaded atm. Lots of things going on currently and I'm finding it difficult to focus in the way I like to. I'm sure things will turn round pretty quickly. It's not like me to be on the back foot for long.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Cheers hon I certainly hope so. Training is going ok but I do feel a little...jaded atm. Lots of things going on currently and I'm finding it difficult to focus in the way I like to. I'm sure things will turn round pretty quickly. It's not like me to be on the back foot for long.


I understand Ming, I really do...recently in the last few weeks I had a job loss, crappy interviews, a death...phew....it takes it out of you mentally and that sorta hangs over into other stuff too...my training and food, specially the food has been not so good until the last couple of days, I feel really disappointed with myself...but like you...I get over myself and then I crack on. You are right, you will too...I have faith in you...x


----------



## Mingster

Maybe my session yesterday was better than I gave it credit for as my legs are feeling very 'trained' this morning, very heavy feeling with a nice, dull ache I have a bit of spare time later on today so may well squeeze in a small bonus session, a bit of extra delt work is looking favourite atm...


----------



## Mingster

Bonus Shoulder session tonight...

R/C Warm Up.

DB Shoulder Press.

1x20x22.5kg. 1x20x25kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x22.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

2x15x22.5kg.

Face Pulls.

2x15x45kg.

And done on another very hot evening here in the North Just squeezing in a quick bonus session as I won't get to the gym again until Saturday at the earliest due to work commitments. Any sessions over the weekend will be the last before a rest or deload week, as I am on night shifts the following week. I have a scan at the hospital on the 19th and, hopefully, will be resuming full training after that.


----------



## MRSTRONG

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/236386-east-midlands-bench-press-27th-october-2013-colchester.html


----------



## Mingster

2012 weights look about right

Scott Mendelson watch out


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ave it


----------



## Mingster

At last, a couple of days off work coming up The respite is a short one however, with a week of night shifts starting on Monday.

Too tired to train tonight, but have managed another stretching session to keep things ticking over. Have a few things to catch up on tomorrow but will try to get a Push session in later in the day.


----------



## MRSTRONG

You work too much mate .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> You work too much mate .


Any work is too much in my book mate lol. In reality I work the minimum hours I can get away with and I never, ever work overtime. I'm a great believer in time off and in having a life, rather than amassing cash and, imo, missing out on what life is all about...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Any work is too much in my book mate lol. In reality I work the minimum hours I can get away with and I never, ever work overtime. I'm a great believer in time off and in having a life, rather than amassing cash and, imo, missing out on what life is all about...


spot on!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Any work is too much in my book mate lol. In reality I work the minimum hours I can get away with and I never, ever work overtime. I'm a great believer in time off and in having a life, rather than amassing cash and, imo, missing out on what life is all about...


Like Lifting heavy weights and slipping discs :lol:


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Any work is too much in my book mate lol. In reality I work the minimum hours I can get away with and I never, ever work overtime. I'm a great believer in time off and in having a life, rather than amassing cash and, imo, missing out on what life is all about...


Agreed, however I can't quite stop doing overtime to keep things ticking over, and I don't even get paid for it......I need to work on that one....but you are very correct there....it's the balance of things....


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Like Lifting heavy weights and slipping discs :lol:


Never slipped a disc working out lol, did them working:001_tt2:

I like spending my time with the missus, kids and grandkids, going out and seeing things, reading, listening to music and polishing my swords

Oh, yes, and eating. I like eating a lot


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Any work is too much in my book mate lol. In reality I work the minimum hours I can get away with and I never, ever work overtime. I'm a great believer in time off and in having a life, rather than amassing cash and, imo, missing out on what life is all about...


Best way to be imo m8, work to live, not live to work.


----------



## Greshie

Dave said:


> Best way to be imo m8, work to live, not live to work.


yep always been my philosophy!


----------



## Mingster

I always intended to retire from working for someone else as early as I could, and to cut my cloth and get by with buying and selling collectable edition books. My books have always been my passion - one of them at least lol - and I have invested a fair bit of money into them over the years, that otherwise could have boosted my pension. I envy people who work in jobs they love and I hate working for someone else, so being my own boss and doing something I love has a great appeal.

Unfortunately I need to pay off my mortgage before this would become practical, and a series of ex-wives mean I owe more on my home now than I did when I bought it 17 years agomg: :lol: :lol:

I re-mortgaged last year to enable me to pay the house off by the time I'm 59, so the plan is to retire to a sedate world of book selling by the time I hit 60. 8 years to go then...Ah, well...


----------



## Guest

Haha, my missus is one of those people that really enjoys her job. Makes me sick tbh :lol:

In all fairness she has worked hard to get where she has got and its paid off for her, shes on great money now. My plan is to help her in any way I can and soon enough ill let her be my sugar mama, while I say at home getting buff.

Until then ill keep tarmacing :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I always intended to retire from working for someone else as early as I could, and to cut my cloth and get by with buying and selling collectable edition books. My books have always been my passion - one of them at least lol - and I have invested a fair bit of money into them over the years, that otherwise could have boosted my pension. I envy people who work in jobs they love and I hate working for someone else, so being my own boss and doing something I love has a great appeal.
> 
> Unfortunately I need to pay off my mortgage before this would become practical, and a series of ex-wives mean I owe more on my home now than I did when I bought it 17 years agomg: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I re-mortgaged last year to enable me to pay the house off by the time I'm 59, so the plan is to retire to a sedate world of book selling by the time I hit 60. 8 years to go then...Ah, well...


8 years will fly by Ming ...

Will we see you behind the counter in a second hand book shop, corduroy trousers, tattersal shirt frayed at the collar, pipe in hand surrounded by bookshelves piled to the rafters with dusty volumes ...................


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> 8 years will fly by Ming ...
> 
> Will we see you behind the counter in a second hand book shop, corduroy trousers, tattersal shirt frayed at the collar, pipe in hand surrounded by bookshelves piled to the rafters with dusty volumes ...................


LOL. No no no no...Gresh, come on now, you know me by now I'll be sitting there in my chain mail hauberk, axe in one hand, polishing my helmet

And if my volumes are dusty the missus will be getting a telling off:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Not in the mood for a session tonight so my Push day will now be tomorrow.

Lazy night planned with grandson stopping over. Might force down some Chinese food and, possibly, a can of cider:whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Right. Definitely doing a Push session later today, and it will be the last heavy session before my deload/rest week whilst on nights. With that in mind I'm planning on prepping for it in textbook fashion in the hope of hitting some landmark lifts

1. Lie in this morning.

2. Giant McD's breakfast including porridge, double sausage and egg mcmuffins, hash browns and coffee.

3. Chicken and home made potato wedges.

That's up till now A mid-afternoon nap is also on the cards...And pre-workout jelly babies and cake.


----------



## Mingster

And if anyone is struggling to get the aggression levels up to achieve a new pb, I suggest you listen to almost anything by Arch Enemy before your workout






Angela Gossow is one scary lady...


----------



## Mingster

A PUSH session this evening. No powerbuilding this time, only powerlifting...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x2x120kg. 1x1x140kg. 1x1x160kg.

Bench Shirt on...

1x1x170kg. 1x1x180kg.

CGBP,

1x8x130kg.

Flats DB Flyes.

2x15x27.5kg.

Shows the power of a giant McD's breakfast No spotter, just myself in the cage. Wrist wraps added at 120kg. Belt added at 160kg. Shirt added for the last two lifts. Main issues were in getting the shirt on by myself lol, and unracking the bar for the big lifts. Getting the 180 unracked is a lift in itself lol. Big lifts were reasonably comfortable, but I have a long way to go to master technique lifting equipped. Hopefully some sessions with my specialist pal will rectify this and the 210 he suggests is not an impossible goal.

8 with 130 added another 2 reps to last weeks CGBP, and a couple of easy sets of Flyes to stretch things out completed what was pretty much a perfect session


----------



## Greshie

Good to see you back on form :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

good to see thing are still going strong and you are still lifting big mate, such an inspiration :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Morning Ming.....I love books and reading..when I was young I always wanted to be a librarian or work in a book shop.....I sit and read for hours sometimes and I get really lost in the stories...there is a book shop in my town and you can go in there and get a book off the shelf and sit and have a coffee and just read until your hearts content...I even have a fave chair that I sit in right at the back...hahaha...I guess I should go to the library really, but the atmosphere is really nice, kinda old and comfy and stuff...do you know what I mean?

anyhooooo...stop garbling....have a great day Sir Ming..x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning Ming.....I love books and reading..when I was young I always wanted to be a librarian or work in a book shop.....I sit and read for hours sometimes and I get really lost in the stories...there is a book shop in my town and you can go in there and get a book off the shelf and sit and have a coffee and just read until your hearts content...I even have a fave chair that I sit in right at the back...hahaha...I guess I should go to the library really, but the atmosphere is really nice, kinda old and comfy and stuff...do you know what I mean?
> 
> anyhooooo...stop garbling....have a great day Sir Ming..x


When I have my own shop you can come and sit in it any time you like hon. I'll have coffee....and gummi bears


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> When I have my own shop you can come and sit in it any time you like hon. I'll have coffee....and gummi bears


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I always intended to retire from working for someone else as early as I could, and to cut my cloth and get by with buying and selling collectable edition books. My books have always been my passion - one of them at least lol - and I have invested a fair bit of money into them over the years, that otherwise could have boosted my pension. I envy people who work in jobs they love and I hate working for someone else, so being my own boss and doing something I love has a great appeal.
> 
> Unfortunately I need to pay off my mortgage before this would become practical, and a series of ex-wives mean I owe more on my home now than I did when I bought it 17 years agomg: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I re-mortgaged last year to enable me to pay the house off by the time I'm 59, so the plan is to retire to a sedate world of book selling by the time I hit 60. 8 years to go then...Ah, well...


I'm with you entirely. I've found myself working long hours with a long commute on top of it. I can't go on doing this for another 15 years, but can't find a way out of it, as I'm the main breadwinner. Maybe I'll win the lottery.


----------



## Rob68

Was over your way this morning mate,remembered the name of the village you said was up your way tow law,was delivering to no 1 industrial estate consett ...

Kept my eye open for the village idiot,but am guessing you were still in bed :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Was over your way this morning mate,remembered the name of the village you said was up your way tow law,was delivering to no 1 industrial estate consett ...
> 
> Kept my eye open for the village idiot,but am guessing you were still in bed :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 133069


HaHa. Surprised you didn't need vaccinations to enter Consett lol. Funny place, changed a fair bit over the years. Must have about 6 or 7 gyms there atm.

It snows this time of year at Tow Law, hence the phrase ' shakkin' like a Too Laa robin.' :lol: :lol:

Drop me a test next time mate. If I'm about I'll make you a cuppa


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Surprised you didn't need vaccinations to enter Consett lol. Funny place, changed a fair bit over the years. Must have about 6 or 7 gyms there atm.
> 
> It snows this time of year at Tow Law, hence the phrase ' shakkin' like a Too Laa robin.' :lol: :lol:
> 
> Drop me a test next time mate. If I'm about I'll make you a cuppa


Is this how you get your gear?

Get people to drop a test in when they come for tea,good move....


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Is this how you get your gear?
> 
> Get people to drop a test in when they come for tea,good move....


LOL. I'm on nights. My typing is a little woozy:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> LOL. I'm on nights. My typing is a little woozy:whistling:


It brought a picture to my mind ,

Hi mate,here is a sus!

Come in mate,one sugar or two?pmsl

Keep smashing it brother!!


----------



## Mingster

I said that this week would be either deload or rest. Up till now rest is winning hands down. Far too tired to do anything other than crawl in and out of bed and prepare some food atm. Not a problem to be honest, as a rest is always good. Eating well, and managing to stay away from junk, so body composition continues to improve. Will be back in the gym next week and am planning on getting some video's of some lifts posted


----------



## Beklet

Meh I have the week off work and I've never been so busy or so knackered!!! At least when I get back to work I can have a sit down


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming...I had a day off work Tuesday and barely sat down for two mins, not entirely Sure how I fit work in sometimes....


----------



## Mingster

No rest at work atm.

Always struggle to sleep during the day when on nights, but I must get some sleep today. Running on fumes. A quick shake, then off to bed. May need a pill or two to help the sandman to pay a call...


----------



## Mingster

5 shifts down, 2 to go. Or 60 hours done, another 24 to go whichever you prefer.

Managed to get a bit of stretching done today, that and some hanging on the inversion table and a bit of all round flexibility work. Body tends to seize up a bit on night shift so am trying to maintain some flexibility so I can get straight back into training next week. Already have a busy week lined up...A bit of roofing, some pointing to do, my liver scan at the hospital, and a hundred and one other things that get put on hold during night shifts...


----------



## Mingster

Praise the Allfather. The nights are done with. Slept till lunchtime and have been out with the missus this afternoon.

With today being the transition day from nights to days diet is a little different. I've already had meals at midnight, 3 am, and 7 am, but they are classed as yesterdays meals. Today I shall only have 3 meals but they will be high calorie. I had a shake when I got up with added peanut butter, oats and a banana. An easy 1000 cals. Just finished a 1400 cal KFC and will be having another 1500 cal meal later tonight. That meal will be a large pizza and Scotch Eggs.

Back to the strict diet tomorrow. 10kg lost so far and the abs are coming out nicely Back to training tomorrow too.


----------



## Mingster

Back from the hospital and my liver scan...Apparently my liver is fine and I've nothing to worry about

My readings have been abnormally high, but they have been consistently so for the past 4/5 years. The doc reckons that I'm just one of those people whose readings don't follow the norm. Hopefully he's right. It's been a bit worrying lately tbh. Now we'll move on to the kidneys, cholesterol, blood pressure and sleep apnea:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Good news Ming ....


----------



## Mingster

If you're ever looking for a t-shirt to make you the envy of all your pals, and make your enemies quake with fear, I recommend the Heathen Death Squadron/Sons of Odin line...

http://www.nuclearblast.de/en/products/textilien/t-shirts/xl/heathen-death-squadrons.html


----------



## Mingster

Back into the gym and into the old Push/Pull/Legs routine.

PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x2x120kg. 1x140kg. 1x160kg. 1x180kg Fail...

CGBP

1x10x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x27.5kg.

Side Laterals.

2x12x20kg.

Rear Laterals.

2x12x20kg.

First session back and not at my best I must say. A number of reasons for this but no excuses. Got the form totally wrong on the negative with the 180, had to abort halfway down and managed to get the bloody thing back up on the hooks somehow. Not my most dignified moment, and I should have dropped it on the spotters but there you go. Trying a new bench position which, though much better, will take a little getting used to.

Dropped the weights slightly for the remaining exercises but they went well will no drama. On the plus side I am looking much leaner and I'm sure I'll be back up to speed by the end of the week.

Diets has been clean today but nowhere near enough food. Slept in until 10 am then went back to bed for 3 hours this afternoon lol. I hate the effects of nights...


----------



## MRSTRONG

You promised a mega natty ish bench ming 

Nice sesh none the less mate , any video of said failage ?


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> You promised a mega natty ish bench ming
> 
> Nice sesh none the less mate , any video of said failage ?


Aye lol. I p1ssed the 180 last week but screwed up royally today. Lost form completely through rushing the lift as the battery was flashing on the camera:laugh: I should have known better but these things happen.Realised halfway down that I was going to pass out so bailed. Should have let the weight go but shoved it back up just. I wasn't amused lol...

I'll download the vid and stick it up later.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Aye lol. I p1ssed the 180 last week but screwed up royally today. Lost form completely through rushing the lift as the battery was flashing on the camera:laugh: I should have known better but these things happen.Realised halfway down that I was going to pass out so bailed. Should have let the weight go but shoved it back up just. I wasn't amused lol...
> 
> I'll download the vid and stick it up later.


Will be good to why you faiked as I know you are certainly strong enough .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Will be good to why you faiked as I know you are certainly strong enough .


Could be a few things mate. First session back from nights, and it usually takes me a while to pull round tbh. Slept too much today and eaten too little. Plus I was getting set and the missus said that the camera battery was running out so I rushed the lift. And so on and so on...lol. I think rushing it was the key. I like to psyche myself up to a berserker frenzy before these lifts, that's why I rarely miss them. I was way too calm this time:lol:

Here we go...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Could be a few things mate. First session back from nights, and it usually takes me a while to pull round tbh. Slept too much today and eaten too little. Plus I was getting set and the missus said that the camera battery was running out so I rushed the lift. And so on and so on...lol. I think rushing it was the key. I like to psyche myself up to a berserker frenzy before these lifts, that's why I rarely miss them. I was way too calm this time:lol:
> 
> Here we go...


Wont load on my phone im in frankie and bennys lol

Will look tomorrow but does sound lije mrs fault


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> If you're ever looking for a t-shirt to make you the envy of all your pals, and make your enemies quake with fear, I recommend the Heathen Death Squadron/Sons of Odin line...
> 
> http://www.nuclearblast.de/en/products/textilien/t-shirts/xl/heathen-death-squadrons.html


How does the tshirt look with your slippers ? :whistling: ....................................................... 

Good news on the health front so far mate :thumb:

3/10 for the bench video ,more effort needed :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Had a PULL session earlier...

Wide Grip Pulldowns 5x10.

Chins 2x failure.

Bench Rows 3x12.

Face Pulls 3x12.

Seated DB Shrugs 3x 20.

Tiny Tom style Curls.

Usual exercises done in an unusual manner. All weights reduced to about 70% max and sets done quickly in strict bodybuilding fashion. Two reasons for this...One, I'm just getting back into things this week, and Two, now that I'm not doing a real power exercise I've decided to treat my Pull sessions in a different manner to the Push and Leg days. Not so much worried about strength on Pull days now, and will have more focus on form, feel and, hopefully, a bit of hypertrophy.

Slightly changed my diet this time around too. Only having four meals a day: the first three are between 1200 and 1500 calories each, the fourth being a 500 calorie supper Just giving this a go as I feel it will be easier to monitor, and to maintain consistency during my cut to 105kg.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tiny tom curls ? Are these with small bells :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Tiny tom curls ? Are these with small bells :whistling:


LOL. Yes, literally. 12.5'  8 reps seated incline, 8 reps seated upright and 8 reps standing curls for one super set Gotta have dem gunz lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL. Yes, literally. 12.5'  8 reps seated incline, 8 reps seated upright and 8 reps standing curls for one super set Gotta have dem gunz lol...


Nice short set


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Nice short set


It was a nice short workout but I did enjoy it. I do tend to get bored with this style of training though, so we'll have to see how things go.

Haven't been out for a drink for two years but will be out for a session tomorrow as it's a lad from works leaving do. I apologise in advance for any gibberish posted when I get in:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> It was a nice short workout but I did enjoy it. I do tend to get bored with this style of training though, so we'll have to see how things go.
> 
> Haven't been out for a drink for two years but will be out for a session tomorrow as it's a lad from works leaving do. I apologise in advance for any gibberish posted when I get in:laugh:


Tales of womanizing always go down well mate


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Tales of womanizing always go down well mate


That's one of the reasons I stopped drinking


----------



## Mingster

Seriously sore from yesterdays workout this morning.

The way I see it...Powerlifting training results in a dull whole body ache which makes you feel as if you weigh twice as much as you really do...Bodybuilding training results in a million and one tiny aches that make you feel like you've been sleeping on a bed of nails.

Mmmmm


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sadist


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Sadist


I'll reward myself with 10,000 calories of lager based carbs shortly


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'll reward myself with 10,000 calories of lager based carbs shortly


Redeemed 

Have a goid outing nate .


----------



## Mingster

Survived the night out and coped with the ale remarkably well for a non-drinker

Had a decent time but, in all honesty, it's not my thing any more. I did catch the eye of a couple of muscle worshipping ladies lol, and very nice they were too Sadly I had to explain to them that I am madly in love with the missus and the night ended with burgers and my integrity intact

Thought I might have a hangover this morning but thankfully that is not the case. A slight fuzzy feeling but nothing a couple of cups of tea won't sort out. Taking my eldest lad to visit my parents today. Might get a session in later but, failing that, I will train Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> Survived the night out and coped with the ale remarkably well for a non-drinker
> 
> Had a decent time but, in all honesty, it's not my thing any more. I did catch the eye of a couple of muscle worshipping ladies lol, and very nice they were too Sadly I had to explain to them that I am madly in love with the missus and the night ended with burgers and my integrity intact
> 
> Thought I might have a hangover this morning but thankfully that is not the case. A slight fuzzy feeling but nothing a couple of cups of tea won't sort out. Taking my eldest lad to visit my parents today. Might get a session in later but, failing that, I will train Legs tomorrow.


  sounds like you had a good night there,.....ending with burgers is always a good thing,....them 10 pints need a bit of soaking up...lol

You still got that animal magnetism then my wee monkey.. :beer:

Happy training...

Xx


----------



## Mingster

No training yesterday. Too busy playing with the granddaughter who has been staying with us over the weekend. She's going home later today and will be a big miss.

Had a day off my diet yesterday, but not a cheat day. Just ate here and there without any plan. Seemed to go ok until I went to bed and found I couldn't sleep. Found myself in the kitchen at 4 am snacking on Gold Top Milk and Custard Creams Back to normal food wise today and will be training Legs a little later.


----------



## Greshie

Gold top milk .... not seen that for ages !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Gold top milk .... not seen that for ages !


I treat myself to 5 litres a week Lovely in porridge, and makes a nice tasty shake.


----------



## Mingster

LEGS today.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x160kg. Belt on. 1x1x180kg. 1x1x200kg. 1x1x220kg.

Hack Squats.

3x8x160kg.

Calf Raises.

60 reps over 3 sets. 25/20/15.

First Leg session in a couple of weeks and it was tough. Will take a while to get back in to the routine with the Box Squats but I was getting there towards the end of the exercise. Don't think I had much left after the 220 but 85% or so wasn't bad for my first session back. The Hacks and Calf work were painful but without drama. Felt like giving up a couple of times lol, but I never do and that's another session in the bank.

Haven't got any immediate goals Leg training wise atm, so we'll keep adding biscuits to the bar and see where things go. No plans to try my suit just as yet


----------



## Mingster

Beautiful day in the Durham countryside. Very peaceful. Maybe everyone has packed up and gone off to the seaside as the village is very quiet today with hardly a soul to be seen.

No training planned for today, but I did manage a long walk this morning and some hamstring stretches this afternoon. Food has been good and my next two meals - chicken curry and rice, home made Shepherd's Pie - are cooked and ready to eat. All being well I'll do a bit of benching tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

PUSH session today...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x1x160kg. Practice shirt on...1x170kg near fail. 1x170kg good rep.

CGBP.

1x5x140kg.

Flat Flye.

2x12x27.5kg.

Side Laterals Drop Set.

8x25kg/17.5kg/10kg.

Rear Laterals Drop Set.

10x25kg/17.5kg/10kg.

Very warm again today. By practice shirt I mean that I have an old stretched HD Blast shirt that I've split down the back so I can get it on easily. It doesn't give a great deal of support but it's my first step towards getting the hang of this equipped lark I lifted the first attempt at 170 but it was a definite no lift. Second attempt was much better. I'll do what I can atm with these but I need a spotter. I seem to use more energy unracking the bar than actually lifting the weight.

Pleased with 5x140 with the Close Grips. I managed a 6th rep to the hooks but couldn't quite lock out.

Long way to go but I'm quite happy with this session


----------



## Fatstuff

Is gold top low in carbs?


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Is gold top low in carbs?


About 5g per 100g IIRC...


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> PUSH session today...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press.
> 
> 2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x1x160kg. Practice shirt on...1x170kg near fail. 1x170kg good rep.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 1x5x140kg.
> 
> Flat Flye.
> 
> 2x12x27.5kg.
> 
> Side Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 8x25kg/17.5kg/10kg.
> 
> Rear Laterals Drop Set.
> 
> 10x25kg/17.5kg/10kg.
> 
> Very warm again today. By practice shirt I mean that I have an old stretched HD Blast shirt that I've split down the back so I can get it on easily. It doesn't give a great deal of support but it's my first step towards getting the hang of this equipped lark I lifted the first attempt at 170 but it was a definite no lift. Second attempt was much better. I'll do what I can atm with these but I need a spotter. I seem to use more energy unracking the bar than actually lifting the weight.
> 
> Pleased with 5x140 with the Close Grips. I managed a 6th rep to the hooks but couldn't quite lock out.
> 
> Long way to go but I'm quite happy with this session


Racking is the bugger if you train alone!


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> Racking is the bugger if you train alone!


I can usually rack it ok lol. If I'm failing I lift my ass and get it racked that way. Unracking it is my problem. I'm worn out before I even lower the bar:laugh:

I'm the same with squatting for some reason. Might need a psychologist:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nice benching looks like were not far apart lol


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> I can usually rack it ok lol. If I'm failing I lift my ass and get it racked that way. Unracking it is my problem. I'm worn out before I even lower the bar:laugh:
> 
> I'm the same with squatting for some reason. Might need a psychologist:whistling:


That's what I meant my issue has always been getting it off the rack I even cooked my shoulder badly a few years ago from constantly putting in bb and DBS myself. On top of that its at least one rep from your set IMO.


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> That's what I meant my issue has always been getting it off the rack I even cooked my shoulder badly a few years ago from constantly putting in bb and DBS myself. On top of that its at least one rep from your set IMO.


Yes, I'm the same. I tweaked my right shoulder unracking the bar many years ago, and I can still feel the bugger.

I've attempted to counter this by positioning my head/eyes directly under the bar when training by myself. This allows me to lift the bar straight up when unracking rather than up and forward a little. It's this forward motion which causes the problems imo. I naturally lower the weight at an angle to my lower chest so it doesn't catch on the hooks, and, as a bonus, it makes it easier to re rack the bar at the end of the set/rep.


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> Yes, I'm the same. I tweaked my right shoulder unracking the bar many years ago, and I can still feel the bugger.
> 
> I've attempted to counter this by positioning my head/eyes directly under the bar when training by myself. This allows me to lift the bar straight up when unracking rather than up and forward a little. It's this forward motion which causes the problems imo. I naturally lower the weight at an angle to my lower chest so it doesn't catch on the hooks, and, as a bonus, it makes it easier to re rack the bar at the end of the set/rep.


I was silly putting everything in myself for chest and shoulders. Like you my shoulder is still a problem so for my heavy sets I try to get under it like you say and I set the racks pretty high so I don't have to lift it off very far.


----------



## Mingster

PULL today, and a repeat of my bodybuilding style session...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

Chins.

Bench Cable Rows.

Face Pulls.

Seated Shrugs.

DB Curl Tri Set.

Added 5% to the first 3 exercises, attempting to progress steadily with these. Kept the remaining exercises at a similar weight to my last session, focusing on squeezing every last drop of muscular contraction out of each and every rep. BCAA before and after the session, a bottle of water during. Only other supplements these days are a couple of shakes, Vit C & D, fish oils and ZMA before sleep.

Looking quite lean atm, about the same as my profile pic. Weighed in at 243 lbs over the weekend.


----------



## Huntingground

Squats looking good mate, sorted back issues?


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Squats looking good mate, sorted back issues?


They're never sorted as such mate. Have good and bad days. I watch what I do and avoid certain exercises to minimize the problem but it will never be completely right.

My squats have gone back a bit tbh since I embraced the natty lifestyle lol, but my bench has continued to improve. Funny old game this is...


----------



## Mingster

LEGS...

Usual Warm Up.

Barbell Box Squat.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x180kg. 1x200kg. 1x225kg.

Hack Squats.

3x8x160kg.

Calf Raises.

3x20x180kg.

Hard work here tonight. Crap day at work, some messed up meals and generally feeling low. Was tempted to give this session a miss but ground it out. Small increase on the squats but these are feeling really tough atm despite the fact that they are way down on my lifts of earlier in the year. I'm finding them a real struggle and I'm struggling to work up some enthusiasm for them. This is unusual for me as squats are my favourite lift normally. The wraps are coming out of storage next week

Ah well. We'll keep plugging away and hope to get through this sticky patch sooner rather than later.


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> LEGS...
> 
> Usual Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Box Squat.
> 
> 1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x180kg. 1x200kg. 1x225kg.
> 
> Hack Squats.
> 
> 2x8x160kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 3x20x180kg.
> 
> Hard work here tonight. Crap day at work, some messed up meals and generally feeling low. Was tempted to give this session a miss but ground it out. Small increase on the squats but these are feeling really tough atm despite the fact that they are way down on my lifts of earlier in the year. I'm finding them a real struggle and I'm struggling to work up some enthusiasm for them. This is unusual for me as squats are my favourite lift normally. The wraps are coming out of storage next week
> 
> Ah well. We'll keep plugging away and hope to get through this sticky patch sooner rather than later.


lol ground out 225kg squat lol yes must be awful for you bro haha... keep on doing mate your going great against it all !!!


----------



## Ash1981

How are you box squatting Ming?

Onto a box or similar like a bench?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> How are you box squatting Ming?
> 
> Onto a box or similar like a bench?


Just using a bench mate.


----------



## Mingster

Boy I'm tired. Just finished a gruelling 12 hour shift; legs are aching from yesterdays session; and somehow I've managed to rick my neck lol.

On a positive note I have a day off tomorrow; the missus has been baking and we have a kitchen full of home made quiche and various meat pies; and I've been promised a neck massage

Going to fuel up - diet has been spot on today - and have a good nights sleep, preparation for some serious benching tomorrow:rockon:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Mingster....your kitchen is full of meat pies? Oh boy do I feel the need.....I lurrrrrrv pies with a vengeance....haha...

A day off work and benching in the offing...sounds like a good day off to me.....enjoy it..xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo Mingster....your kitchen is full of meat pies? Oh boy do I feel the need.....I lurrrrrrv pies with a vengeance....haha...
> 
> A day off work and benching in the offing...sounds like a good day off to me.....enjoy it..xx


Cheers hon. I love pies too Think I may be putting a pound or two on this week lol. I have been trying really hard with my diet lately - no pizza this week at allmg: - but sometimes you just have to go with the flow and enjoy yourself a little.

Think I might just force a little slice of quiche down now...Or maybe even two slices...


----------



## Ash1981

What do you actually do mate? To work nights?


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> What do you actually do mate? To work nights?


Ah, I'm a tad secretive about my employment lol, save to say that it has a Aesculapian flavour


----------



## Mingster

Looks like a nice day hereabouts with the sun shining brightly this morning. Have a few jobs and a bit of shopping to do this morning, and a Push session lined up for this afternoon.

Oh, and keeping a keen eye on the developments on transfer deadline day Had a few offers from football fans to swap days off this week but I declined lol...


----------



## Ash1981

Fck me I don't even know what that means lol

I've just started a new job, with the option of perm nights, perm days or spilt between the two


----------



## Mingster

ash1981 said:


> Fck me I don't even know what that means lol
> 
> I've just started a new job, with the option of perm nights, perm days or spilt between the two


I find nights tough, but then I only spend a few weeks a year doing them. I'm sure my body would adapt to permanent nights in a more positive way than trying to chop and change between nights and days throughout the year. A lot would depend on the amount of consecutive shifts and the length of those shifts...


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> I find nights tough, but then I only spend a few weeks a year doing them. I'm sure my body would adapt to permanent nights in a more positive way than trying to chop and change between nights and days throughout the year. A lot would depend on the amount of consecutive shifts and the length of those shifts...


Where I am it's 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. I've managed to blag perm days but there is talk of another change in the shift to 3 rotations that cover a full 24 hours


----------



## Mingster

PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

Paused...2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x160kg. Shirt on, touch&go...1x170kg. 1x180kg.

CGBP.

6x140kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x27.5kg.

Seated Side Lateral drop set.

10x25/20/12.5kg.

Seated Rear Lateral drop set.

10x25/20/12.5kg.

Good session this evening. Made sure I was much. much more focused than last week and all lifts improved accordingly. Form much better on the Bench, an extra rep on the Close Grips and a much more satisfying workout in general. Time for a trip to the shop for some buns for an Aberdeen Angus burger snack


----------



## 25434

Angus burger snack......which scarily stands for......cough....ABS........heeeheee.......

See wut I did there? Oh yeah....I'm good...I'm good....:no: :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981

Great bench numbers there mingster

Angus burger well deserved


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Looks like a nice day hereabouts with the sun shining brightly this morning. Have a few jobs and a bit of shopping to do this morning, and a Push session lined up for this afternoon.
> 
> Oh, and keeping a keen eye on the developments on transfer deadline day Had a few offers from football fans to swap days off this week but I declined lol...


Happy with your deadline day business ?

Least you didnt get Fellani,after bidding for ronaldo,fabregas,thiago,bale etc etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Happy with your deadline day business ?
> 
> Least you didnt get Fellani,after bidding for ronaldo,fabregas,thiago,bale etc etc :lol: :lol:


Pah! Paper talk lol. Could have done with a striker but otherwise pleased. Better than the bunches of nobodies some teams bought:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Hitlers reaction to uniteds transfer deadline day :lol:


----------



## Rick89

strong as an ox pressing there mate very nice close grip aswell

burgers sound good


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> strong as an ox pressing there mate very nice close grip aswell
> 
> burgers sound good


Cheers mate. Pressing getting better all the time. Squat seems to be going backward though. Ah well...

Fitting lots of nice food into diet atm...curry, burgers, home made meat pies lol. And I've lost a little over a stone in the process. Looking forward to my weekend pizza treat


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Pah! Paper talk lol. Could have done with a striker but otherwise pleased. Better than the bunches of nobodies some teams bought:whistling:


Who do you support mate?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Who do you support mate?


I'm an ****nal fan mate. Always have been since the 60's lol...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I'm an ****nal fan mate. Always have been since the 60's lol...


ah. Glad you didn't get suarez off us.


----------



## 25434

Morning lord Ming. How funny the swear thing wouldn't let you say ****nal...haha.....hope you have a lovely day today....1 day nearer to pizza....they tend to sit on my stomach a bit, all the dough I think......love the toppings though. My fave one is the pepperoni one, with cheese...I scrape it off and pile it all up on one piece of the dough.......very very messy, but yummy... 

Yes, yes, I know...messy....very messy, but hey, that's the way I roll....:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ah. Glad you didn't get suarez off us.


No. Not yet


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning lord Ming. How funny the swear thing wouldn't let you say ****nal...haha.....hope you have a lovely day today....1 day nearer to pizza....they tend to sit on my stomach a bit, all the dough I think......love the toppings though. My fave one is the pepperoni one, with cheese...I scrape it off and pile it all up on one piece of the dough.......very very messy, but yummy...
> 
> Yes, yes, I know...messy....very messy, but hey, that's the way I roll....:laugh:


I like the traditional thin based pizza, lots of topping and not too much dough. The local pizza place does a very nice Chicken Special with extra everything


----------



## Enjoy1

Mingster said:


> I like the traditional thin based pizza, lots of topping and not too much dough. The local pizza place does a very nice Chicken Special with extra everything


 :drool: :drool:

mmm me too....thin and crispy base with barbecue sauce, chicken and peppers.....although i did have half and half last weekend and had that chicken one side and the other with anchovies, olives, jalapenos and chicken of course...

want a dominos now....:laugh:

xx


----------



## Mingster

Bodybuilding style PULL workout tonight...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

Up to 80kg.

Chins.

Bench Cable Rows.

Up to 80kg.

Face Pulls.

Seated DB Shrugs.

DB Curl Multiset.

Another nice little session tonight. The usual strict form, slow deliberate reps, sacrificing weight for technique. Having said that, I'm up to around the 80% mark for the first few exercises now, and the weights are increasing at a pace. Last 3 exercises are very light, very strict, and very painful lol.


----------



## Mingster

First day of my summer holidays and - you've guessed it - it's raining heavily hereabouts:no:

That's my plans for lying about in the garden in a thong well and truly scuppered:whistling:

No training today. Off to see the folks later and a general day of doing nothing in particular planned. Legs tomorrow all being well.


----------



## 25434

Hello lovely Mingster...the rain...booooooooooooooooooooooo!! raining darrrrrn sarrrrrrff too....sod...but have a lovely weekend and enjoy your pizzaaaaaaa....or did you have that yesterday?...sorry if I got the day wrong....x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello lovely Mingster...the rain...booooooooooooooooooooooo!! raining darrrrrn sarrrrrrff too....sod...but have a lovely weekend and enjoy your pizzaaaaaaa....or did you have that yesterday?...sorry if I got the day wrong....x


Cheers hon. No, not had pizza yet. Probably tomorrow night Have a great weekend yourself x


----------



## Mingster

Tune of the day...Filmed at @ewen's local pub lol...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha I fancy a pint now lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sorry about the weather. but at least you're not lying around in a thong. Think of the poor children.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Its sunny where I am


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Its sunny where I am


'Tis sunny here today. And I'm off work


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> 'Tis sunny here today. And I'm off work


Fcuk that lol


----------



## Mingster

Starting my two weeks summer hols today. We were planning on going away but that plan has been shelved for now. My missus hasn't been well for some time and has finally been given a date for a much needed operation a week next Wednesday. She'll be laid up for a few weeks but, hopefully, that will sort things out and she'll get back to normal. I'll have to look after her for a change As long as she gets all the housework done before her op I'll manage:whistling:

TBH I'm worrying about her already, but I'm sure things will go just fine.


----------



## Mingster

LEGS today. An unpleasant little twinge in my right knee but trained through it, hopefully without ill effects.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x1x180kg. 1x1x200kg. 1x1x230kg.

Hack Squats.

3x8x160kg.

Calf Raises.

3x20x180kg.

And done. Not a bad session. Felt weak on the Squats initially, but got into the 'groove' as the weights increased. 230 was much easier than last weeks 225. Was planning to add a little to the Hacks but, due to the knee twinge, thought better of it. Ground out the Calf Raises, resorting to rest/pause to complete the final set.

Definitely not on top Leg training form atm, but a solid session nonetheless. I'm happy, so that's the main thing


----------



## Ash1981

Hope your mrs is ok mate. I'm going through all sorts of thoughts at the minute with my mrs in hospital and the babies so small

Feel for ya


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hope the missus is ok Ming


----------



## Rob68

Like the others have said,know its difficult not to worry and its only natural,but sure things will be ok :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Ash1981 said:


> Hope your mrs is ok mate. I'm going through all sorts of thoughts at the minute with my mrs in hospital and the babies so small
> 
> Feel for ya





Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hope the missus is ok Ming





Rob68 said:


> Like the others have said,know its difficult not to worry and its only natural,but sure things will be ok :thumb:


Cheers guys. Much appreciated

Ash, just posted baby talk in your journal:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Starting my two weeks summer hols today. We were planning on going away but that plan has been shelved for now. My missus hasn't been well for some time and has finally been given a date for a much needed operation a week next Wednesday. She'll be laid up for a few weeks but, hopefully, that will sort things out and she'll get back to normal. I'll have to look after her for a change As long as she gets all the housework done before her op I'll manage:whistling:
> 
> TBH I'm worrying about her already, but I'm sure things will go just fine.


Sorry to hear this buddy,i hope everything works out for her,much love...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm going for a holiday in your neck of the woods in October Ming. You know Kielder national park? Supposed to be nice.


----------



## Mingster

Beautiful countryside mate. Haven't been in a good while but have done a bit of courting in the woods round those parts in my youth

Hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi bud.

You may wonder why you have just received a 'like' for your first journal post over two years ago!

Your name has been hovering around my head since I started on this site in April.

People quote you favourably and your journal was recommended to me a while ago by @Greshie as THE journal to follow.

We're a similar age and bumping into you in the 45+ thread occasionally, I thought I'd sub to your journal.

I've read a few random pages and your training looks spot on to me. Dedicated and motivated.

Sometimes us oldies need that exta push!

I don't know much more about your history but I'll be reading each day and hopefully borrow some of your routines.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ming...I just saw your post about your wife...I'm so sorry you have this worry...I know there is nothing I can do, but if there is anything I can do please let me know....however if you mention the words "dust" and "hoover" I may have take that back.....:laugh:

Thinking of you lovely Ming and warmest wishes to your wife. xx


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Hi bud.
> 
> You may wonder why you have just received a 'like' for your first journal post over two years ago!
> 
> Your name has been hovering around my head since I started on this site in April.
> 
> People quote you favourably and your journal was recommended to me a while ago by @Greshie as THE journal to follow.
> 
> We're a similar age and bumping into you in the 45+ thread occasionally, I thought I'd sub to your journal.
> 
> I've read a few random pages and your training looks spot on to me. Dedicated and motivated.
> 
> Sometimes us oldies need that exta push!
> 
> I don't know much more about your history but I'll be reading each day and hopefully borrow some of your routines.
> 
> Cheers:thumb:


Cheers mate. You're more than welcome:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hey there Ming...I just saw your post about your wife...I'm so sorry you have this worry...I know there is nothing I can do, but if there is anything I can do please let me know....however if you mention the words "dust" and "hoover" I may have take that back.....:laugh:
> 
> Thinking of you lovely Ming and warmest wishes to your wife. xx


Cheers hon. Thanks for your kind words and support. I'm sure things will be fine. I can't help worrying, but she needs the op as she has been in a lot of pain for quite some time. Can't wait till everything is back to normal.


----------



## Mingster

Back from the docs where he has put me on some meds to lower my blood pressure. Thought I'd relax with a PUSH session

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x1x165kg. Shirt on. 1x1x180kg.

CGBP.

1x6x140kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x15x27.5kg.

Seated Side Lateral drop set.

10x25/17.5/12.5kg.

Seated Rear Lateral drop set.

10x25/17.5/12.5kg.

Happy with this. Benching went smoothly - video's to follow. 180 was much better this week, touch and go with no pause, but no real problem. Close Grips matched last weeks effort but were a little tougher. Fluff did it's job and a bit of stretching and I was done. No real appetite today but didn't seem to affect my strength. It's so much better to train when you haven't had to put in a shift at work first


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Back from the docs where he has put me on some meds to lower my blood pressure. Thought I'd relax with a PUSH session
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press.
> 
> 2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x3x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x1x165kg. Shirt on. 1x1x180kg.
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 1x6x140kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x15x27.5kg.
> 
> Seated Side Lateral drop set.
> 
> 10x25/17.5/12.5kg.
> 
> Seated Rear Lateral drop set.
> 
> 10x25/17.5/12.5kg.
> 
> Happy with this. Benching went smoothly - video's to follow. 180 was much better this week, touch and go with no pause, but no real problem. Close Grips matched last weeks effort but were a little tougher. Fluff did it's job and a bit of stretching and I was done. No real appetite today but didn't seem to affect my strength. It's so much better to train when you haven't had to put in a shift at work first


nice lifting Ming. That'll have done your high blood pressure the world of good!


----------



## Mingster

Here's the 165...


----------



## Mingster

And here's the 180...


----------



## Breda

Mingster said:


> Here's the 165...


Made it look easy mate


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> Made it look easy mate


The 180 was easier mate If the form clicks it goes up, if I'm a bit off it doesn't. Way more technique involved than strength tbh.


----------



## Guest

Pis*ed it m8, 200 on the cards here easy.


----------



## Ash1981

Yea that 180 was abit easy Mingster, what you playing around at


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Pis*ed it m8, 200 on the cards here easy.


Cheers Dave As I say, if I nail the form the lifting bit is easy...well easyish lol...


----------



## Huntingground

Nice lifting Ming, well done mate. There's life in the old dog yet


----------



## Mingster

Huntingground said:


> Nice lifting Ming, well done mate. There's life in the old dog yet


Cheers mate. Not doing too badly for a decrepit old wreck


----------



## Huntingground

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. Not doing too badly for a decrepit old wreck


Update UKM Lifting League too, I'll sort out all updates ASAP.


----------



## Ash1981

Huntingground said:


> Update UKM Lifting League too, I'll sort out all updates ASAP.


Ahhhh to be in that league 

Lol


----------



## Huntingground

Ash1981 said:


> Ahhhh to be in that league
> 
> Lol


Anyone can join mate, come along and join and use it as motivation......


----------



## Breda

Mingster said:


> The 180 was easier mate If the form clicks it goes up, if I'm a bit off it doesn't. Way more technique involved than strength tbh.


There's a fair bit of strength involved young man but I can imagine form would have to be spot on with those kind of numbers to prevent injuries also


----------



## Rob68

Nice vids mate,like the others said,breezed the 180 no problem. :thumbup1:

Looking at your vid you arch your back so only your shoulder blades are on the bench ,doesnt your J .lo touch the bench at all during your lift ?

Think when i bench i arch from my ar5e,am i doing it wrong or is it each to their own ?


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice vids mate,like the others said,breezed the 180 no problem. :thumbup1:
> 
> Looking at your vid you arch your back so only your shoulder blades are on the bench ,doesnt your J .lo touch the bench at all during your lift ?
> 
> Think when i bench i arch from my ar5e,am i doing it wrong or is it each to their own ?


Yeah, your ass has to remain in contact with the bench. It comes up a little while getting into position but then goes back down. As you maintain tension through the legs during the lift, there is no weight as such pushing you ass against the bench, it just brushes against it lightly to give a legal lift.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Nice vids mate,like the others said,breezed the 180 no problem. :thumbup1:
> 
> Looking at your vid you arch your back so only your shoulder blades are on the bench ,doesnt your J .lo touch the bench at all during your lift ?
> 
> Think when i bench i arch from my ar5e,am i doing it wrong or is it each to their own ?





Mingster said:


> Yeah, your ass has to remain in contact with the bench. It comes up a little while getting into position but then goes back down. As you maintain tension through the legs during the lift, there is no weight as such pushing you ass against the bench, it just brushes against it lightly to give a legal lift.


Not sure if I explained that too clearly lol. During the lift all my weight is on my shoulder blades - pinched together - and on my feet - pushing away from my body through my toes. My ass still touches the bench in between, but kind of hovers barely touching if you know what I mean. I'm not 'sitting' on the bench as such

My flexibility to do this is progressing well tbh. Back in March I could barely lie flat on the bloody bench lol. Getting there slowly. I would be able to lift more if I could lower the bar to a point further down my chest/belly, as the range of motion would be greatly reduced. Sadly for me, I have a rather high 'groove' and I need to touch the bar quite high up my chest to maintain any strength.


----------



## Mingster

Working on the premise that 180 benches need 180 nutrition the missus and I are just back from KFC. I must say that their Buckets for One are simply marvellous Tons of chicken, 2 bags of chips, and a drink for under £6. Can't go wrong. A couple more of these beauties and I may go for 190 next week


----------



## Laurieloz

It's ages since I went to KFC. Fast food perhaps, but all that chicken can't be that bad!

Love the vids from yesterday by the way; some weight there:thumbup1:

Any training tonight?


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> It's ages since I went to KFC. Fast food perhaps, but all that chicken can't be that bad!
> 
> Love the vids from yesterday by the way; some weight there:thumbup1:
> 
> Any training tonight?


I'm a great believer in food being food within reason I'm trying to lose a little weight atm, so as long as I'm in a calorie deficit for the week I'm on target.

No training today. 3 times a week training is optimum for me. Push/Pull/Legs. Will be having a Pull session tomorrow all being well.


----------



## 25434

fried chicken.........slurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp....


----------



## Mingster

PULL session today...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 80kg.

Chins.

2xbodyweight.

Low Pulley Rows.

3x15x80kg.

Face Pulls.

3x12x32.5kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

3x20x30kg db's.

DB Curls Triple Set.

Another decent session. Bodybuilding style workout as is usual for my Pull sessions these days. Hitting around 80% on the first few exercises and using lighter weights but very strict form on the latter. The last two exercises are shamelessly stolen from @Tinytom's workouts, and a wicked vein popping pump is achieved with them both.

Training going well atm. Long may it continue.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ming, just swooshing by, silent like the night breeze over the delicate fronds of the fading summer flowers, ....sshhhmmmmmmm. Shmmmmmmm...

Oh sod! My special effects don't work so well in type...sigh....ah well, that's the way I roll.. 

Hey lovely Ming...you bearing up okay, and your wife....hope so....and nice training....vein popping hey? Is....is....is that the same as stomach popping.....cough...ya know over the sides of my jeans? Just checking....x


----------



## Mingster

Hi hon. All well atm. Missus is in for her op next Wednesday. All being well we're off for a day out at Alnwick tomorrow. Might storm the castle if I'm in the mood - it's a bobby dazzler lol...



I'm sure you're being too hard on yourself with the jean popping. You always look lovely when I catch a glimpse of your pics Wouldn't want you to get all bony after all. Would have to feed you up with this home made apple and blackberry crumble and custard that I'm eating at the minute


----------



## 25434

Oh moigawwwwwd! You had me at apple...:laugh: I really love going round castles and old ruins and stuff...that one looks great! Enjoy it...how exciting...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh moigawwwwwd! You had me at apple...:laugh: I really love going round castles and old ruins and stuff...that one looks great! Enjoy it...how exciting...


You calling me an old ruin?


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> You calling me an old ruin?


Hurrrr hurrrr..I wouldn't dream of it....you are most lovely....


----------



## Mingster

Have had 'stomach issues' since I started my time off work and have finally tracked down the culprit...sweeteners in my tea!! Strange as I can eat 10 day old roadkill and plasterboard sandwiches washes down with battery acid, yet the slightest hint of an artificial sweetener and my life revolves around the bathroom.

The last time I had this issue was with sugar free sweets. That's it now, back to full sugar every time. Proper hardcore me


----------



## Mingster

Didn't much feel like training this afternoon, but once I was in the gym all was well. LEGS...

Usual Warm Up.

Barbell Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x3x160kg. 1x1x180kg. 1x1x210kg. Wraps on...1x1x235kg.

Hack Squats.

1x8x160kg. 2x8x165kg.

Calf Raises.

3x20x180kg.

All good. Squatting still not quite there but, whereas 220 felt heavy a couple of weeks ago, 235 felt comfortable today. Getting there

Everything else went as planned. Could have maybe put a little more into the Calf Raises. I have a tendency to switch off a little after I've got the squatting out of the way but, overall, very happy with this session.


----------



## 25434

Hey Sir Ming...good workout and eeek on the sweetners..I only have about 3 grains of sugar in my tea and nothing in coffee but I once tried sweetners and I was as sick as a frog...bleurrrrrgh...never again that's for sure...happy weekend ...


----------



## Ash1981

How do you so your calfs mate?

Standing under barbell?


----------



## Mingster

Ash1981 said:


> How do you so your calfs mate?
> 
> Standing under barbell?


I do them on my Hack Squat machine mate. I have a block of wood I place on the footplate and rep away using that.


----------



## Mingster

Aching all over today lol. Feels like I've played 3 games of rugby back to back. Legs, back and neck are all giving me gyp but in a good way. Went for a long walk up a very steep hill with my eldest lad last night. Fortunately there was a pub at the top so I could collapse on a bench, rest my cramping quads, and take on some refreshing nourishment before the return journey. That's my cardio for this month sorted...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nice benching


----------



## loganator

Hi buddy just thought I would drop bu as its been a while ,

Good to see you are still at it .....

Nice squatting by the way good weight even at single reps.


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Hi buddy just thought I would drop bu as its been a while ,
> 
> Good to see you are still at it .....
> 
> Nice squatting by the way good weight even at single reps.


Cheers Logs

Just building the squat back slowly. Focusing more on bench atm. When you get old you can't push too many bodyparts at once lol...


----------



## loganator

Legs are sore as a boil atm mate been doin drop set bb squats , nearly passed out on thurs lol , moving forwards tho mate ;-)


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Legs are sore as a boil atm mate been doin drop set bb squats , nearly passed out on thurs lol , moving forwards tho mate ;-)


LOL. I've seen your vids. All those reps and forced reps aren't for me I'm on blood pressure tablets you know:laugh: I'll stick to the strength training lol...


----------



## Mingster

Not sure if I'll get a session in today or not. Push is the scheduled shift but, as I've just got up lol, and it's the twins birthday I may struggle to fit a session in.

Not like me to sleep in. It's the first time in ages, but I must have needed the rest


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Not sure if I'll get a session in today or not. Push is the scheduled shift but, as I've just got up lol, and it's the twins birthday I may struggle to fit a session in.
> 
> Not like me to sleep in. It's the first time in ages, but I must have needed the rest


Take the day off big man, listen to your body, that's what your advice would be to me


----------



## Mingster

Ash1981 said:


> Take the day off big man, listen to your body, that's what your advice would be to me


OK Boss Day well and truly taken off.

Have had a good time with the twins. Got a wee bit of DIY to take care of now, and then it will be time for the oft postponed pizza tonight. Been at least a couple of weeks since I last had pizza, so must be some kind of record for me. Scotch eggs have been purchased, and a can of cider is chilling in the fridge A bit of chicken and pineapple now to keep me going and the job's a good one.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> OK Boss Day well and truly taken off.
> 
> Have had a good time with the twins. Got a wee bit of DIY to take care of now, and then it will be time for the oft postponed pizza tonight. Been at least a couple of weeks since I last had pizza, so must be some kind of record for me. Scotch eggs have been purchased, and a can of cider is chilling in the fridge A bit of chicken and pineapple now to keep me going and the job's a good one.


Scotch eggs have been consumed here over last couple of days too-the food of warriors and large strong moffo's!


----------



## Mingster

Scotch eggs and pizza have always been my food of choice the night before battle. Awesome carb-up every time. Expecting a big bench tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> OK Boss Day well and truly taken off.
> 
> Have had a good time with the twins. Got a wee bit of DIY to take care of now, and then it will be time for the oft postponed pizza tonight. Been at least a couple of weeks since I last had pizza, so must be some kind of record for me. Scotch eggs have been purchased, and a can of cider is chilling in the fridge A bit of chicken and pineapple now to keep me going and the job's a good one.


Lol

Good mate, gald you had a good day.

Ive been up the hospital both days this weekend to my twins too:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

PUSH session this afternoon...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x3x130kg. 1x2x150kg. 1x1x170kg (over 50 pb). Shirt on...1x1x190kg...ish

CGBP.

1x6x140kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Side Lateral drop set.

10x30/20/12.5kg each.

Rear Lateral drop set.

10x30/20/12.5kg each.

Pushed really hard this session. Benching form wasn't quite there throughout. Just couldn't seem to hit the groove for some reason. Still managed an over 50 raw pb with the 170, and a nigh as dammit equipped pb with the 190. Could have done with an inch more depth with the latter - video to follow - but the previous lifts had taken a good deal out of me tbh.

Upped some of the other weights and ground out some tough old assistance stuff. Feeling it now though. Have tweaked my right pec a little, and have some soreness to my right elbow. Will rest up and see how things feel in a couple of days.


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate,that is strong raw,very well lifted.

Did'nt realise vests would stick on that much as well,mmmm,interesting.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> PUSH session this afternoon...
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Barbell Bench Press.
> 
> 2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x3x130kg. 1x2x150kg. 1x1x170kg (over 50 pb). Shirt on...1x1x190kg...ish
> 
> CGBP.
> 
> 1x6x140kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes.
> 
> 2x12x30kg.
> 
> Side Lateral drop set.
> 
> 10x30/20/12.5kg each.
> 
> Rear Lateral drop set.
> 
> 10x30/20/12.5kg each.
> 
> Pushed really hard this session. Benching form wasn't quite there throughout. Just couldn't seem to hit the groove for some reason. Still managed an over 50 raw pb with the 170, and a nigh as dammit equipped pb with the 190. Could have done with an inch more depth with the latter - video to follow - but the previous lifts had taken a good deal out of me tbh.
> 
> Upped some of the other weights and ground out some tough old assistance stuff. Feeling it now though. Have tweaked my right pec a little, and have some soreness to my right elbow. Will rest up and see how things feel in a couple of days.


Pushing the boundaries mate

I like that, fair one


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,that is strong raw,very well lifted.
> 
> Did'nt realise vests would stick on that much as well,mmmm,interesting.


Cheers mate. The shirt I've got is pretty sh1tty tbh. A decent one should add a bit more than that



Ash1981 said:


> Pushing the boundaries mate
> 
> I like that, fair one


Trying, as ever mate. Might have pushed a little too hard on this occasion lol. Feel like I've been hit by a truck atm. Not looking forward to how I may feel tomorrowmg:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Good sesh mate , 200 is close .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Good sesh mate , 200 is close .


Cheers bud:thumbup1: Here's the video...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Mingster said:


> Cheers bud:thumbup1: Here's the video...


190 bench *attempt*

attempt my **** :whistling:

bloody flew up! 200 next mate :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

I can see the fail but I can see some fcuking power there it shot up .

Well done its great seeing vids in journals not enough people do it .


----------



## Guest

Superb lifting mucka! Month or 2 will see that flying up I reckon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ewen said:


> I can see the fail but I can see some fcuking power there it shot up .
> 
> Well done its great seeing vids in journals not enough people do it .


where was the fail Ewen?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> where was the fail Ewen?


I don't quite touch the bar to my chest mate. About an inch short lol. At a powerlifting meet I'd have to pause the bar at that point of course


----------



## Ash1981

Yea good vid Mingster, very powerful

Just unracking that weight must take some of your energy away


----------



## Mingster

Ash1981 said:


> Yea good vid Mingster, very powerful
> 
> Just unracking that weight must take some of your energy away


Yes, indeed mate. I'm sure I could do more with someone to unrack the weight for me


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I don't quite touch the bar to my chest mate. About an inch short lol. At a powerlifting meet I'd have to pause the bar at that point of course


But still a goid lift .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Good sesh mate , 200 is close .


It's very tempting mate, but I think I may need to back off a little for a couple of weeks and get some reps in at a lower weight. We'll see how I feel next session.



ewen said:


> But still a goid lift .


Yes. I'm quite happy I can shift this weight to the required standard now. Did quite a bit of build-up lifting this session as my main target was the 170 raw. The weights are going up quickly and I'm having to regularly re-think my warm-up lifts


----------



## 25434

Bloooopin 'ell Ming....wahaaaayeeeeeee.....gad, I was really holding my breath there watching that....brilliant!


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Bloooopin 'ell Ming....wahaaaayeeeeeee.....gad, I was really holding my breath there watching that....brilliant!


Cheers hon Pushing yourself that bit further, that's where all the fun is at in this lifting lark for me:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Yes, indeed mate. I'm sure I could do more with someone to unrack the weight for me


That's what I was thinking. Get one of the twins round to help dad out


----------



## Mingster

Well took the missus to hospital today for her operation. She was scheduled for the third op of the day. We sat around in the waiting room for a bit and then was told that the surgeon's first op was overrunning and all subsequent ops were therefore cancelled. Bit disappointing to say the least, but hoping that the person having that first op is ok.

Should be getting informed of the new date tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's a blow after getting all psyched up for the op. hope she doesn't have to wait too long.


----------



## Mingster

PULL session this evening...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 82.5kg.

Chins.

2xbodyweight.

Low Pulley bRows.

3x12x82.5kg.

Face Pulls.

3x12x42.5kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

3x20x30kg DB's.

DB Curl Triple Set.

2x12.5kg DB's.

Haven't been right today at all. Have probably eaten less than 1000 calories worth of food all day which isn't like me at all. Didn't feel like training, especially by the light of my single bulb illuminated gym, but have things to do tomorrow so dragged myself in. Went pretty well tbh, despite having to nip to the toilet a couple of time during the session lol. All target weights hit, and a good all round workout, albeit a little longer than usual.

Lucky it wasn't squat day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You're out of sorts mate. I don't think it's surprising really, with all the stress yesterday. Just go with it mate. Maybe you need to take it a bit easy for a couple of days.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You're out of sorts mate. I don't think it's surprising really, with all the stress yesterday. Just go with it mate. Maybe you need to take it a bit easy for a couple of days.


I've got a doc's appointment Monday morning. If no better I'll bring it up with the six or seven other ailments lol.


----------



## Mingster

Another day feeling the worse for wear. Got up this morning, managed to get a few jobs done and a little food eaten, then didn't feel well at all. Went back to bed and have slept like a log. Just forced myself back up and will try to get some food down soon. Luckily I'm off work. Was expecting to be looking after the missus but, the way I feel, it's maybe just as well her op was postponed.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Well took the missus to hospital today for her operation. She was scheduled for the third op of the day. We sat around in the waiting room for a bit and then was told that the surgeon's first op was overrunning and all subsequent ops were therefore cancelled. Bit disappointing to say the least, but hoping that the person having that first op is ok.
> 
> Should be getting informed of the new date tomorrow.


You know what mate,that is so refreshing to read,even though your wife is let down,you both hoped the other lady is ok,without any resentment or anger at the system.I say the same when we are caught in traffic after any bad accident,i would rather be waiting in my car safe with my family than be the cause of the tail back with all it intails....


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> You know what mate,that is so refreshing to read,even though your wife is let down,you both hoped the other lady is ok,without any resentment or anger at the system.I say the same when we are caught in traffic after any bad accident,i would rather be waiting in my car safe with my family than be the cause of the tail back with all it intails....


Yes. There's all sorts of reason's to be annoyed at the cancellation, and I would imagine that people who had taken time off work or arranged childcare wouldn't be best pleased. But I'm sure they would all take a cancellation over being the poor person on the operating table with 'complications.' Some things are much more important than a bit of inconvenience.


----------



## Mingster

Still not feeling 100%. Despite eating virtually nothing over the past few days I've somehow managed to put a little bit of weight on! 252 lbs today, 18 stone on the nose. Very odd lol.

I'm desperately trying to psyche myself up for a squatting session later. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey my wee monkey...

Sorry about Mrs m op being postponed and I think how you viewed the situation is indeed a great way to look at it.

hope you get your eating sorted soon...and your back on the pizzas and scotch eggs before long...

xx


----------



## Mingster

LEGS.

Usual Warm Up.

Box Squats.

1x5x100kg. 1x5x140kg. 1x5x160kg. 1x3x180kg. 2x1x200kg. 1x220kg. 2x240kg.

And done.

Deliberately went into this session knowing I would only squat. Haven't been feeling well all week so deliberately set my sights accordingly. The sets up to 180 went really well, then the 200 felt like a ton weight hence the extra set at that point. Talked myself out of calling it a day and things improved finishing with a double at 240. Not my best day by a long chalk, but fairly satisfying all the same.

Off to the docs on Monday for my latest battery of tests. In the meantime the never ending list of DIY projects will be tackled tomorrow


----------



## Rick89

awesome squats pal especially not being 100 percent


----------



## Greshie

Looks a good session to me too !

Ah the eternal list of DIY jobs ...................................................................................


----------



## Ash1981

Well done mate

Feels good getting through what you set out even if not 100%

:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> awesome squats pal especially not being 100 percent


Cheers Rick. Did you miss my 190 bench video? :whistling: 



Greshie said:


> Looks a good session to me too !
> 
> Ah the eternal list of DIY jobs ...................................................................................


Yes, mate. The upstairs has been getting the once over these past few weeks. Nearly done now, just in time to move my tools back downstairs:rolleyes:



Ash1981 said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Feels good getting through what you set out even if not 100%
> 
> :thumbup1:


Cheers Ash. I find if I set smaller targets when I'm not 100% I can still give them a good go. I find it better than managing all the exercises but only at, say, 60%


----------



## Rick89

haha i did ill go back have a look for it now


----------



## Rick89

Link it here ming cant find it for the life of me


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> Link it here ming cant find it for the life of me


It's only 2 pages back I think


----------



## Rick89

awesome stuff mate very impressive

you gunning for 200?


----------



## Mingster

Rick89 said:


> awesome stuff mate very impressive
> 
> you gunning for 200?


Oh yes indeed

I'll be going global with that video:laugh:


----------



## Rick89

Mingster said:


> Oh yes indeed
> 
> I'll be going global with that video:laugh:


I dont blame you haha

I need to start sorting my pressing out aswell buddy im million miles away from 200 bench at mo


----------



## Mingster

Right then... Firstly, I must apologise for my shameful plugging/showing off over recent posts Humble normality will be resumed forthwith.

No training today. I have the most complicated looking shower screen in the world to fit, followed by finishing the new wood flooring in the bathroom. Feeling a wee bit better today, but still off my food so may need to peg my training back a little over the coming week. Back to work on Tuesday when I have an interview for a new position. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Right then... Firstly, I must apologise for my shameful plugging/showing off over recent posts Humble normality will be resumed forthwith.
> 
> No training today. I have the most complicated looking shower screen in the world to fit, followed by finishing the new wood flooring in the bathroom. Feeling a wee bit better today, but still off my food so may need to peg my training back a little over the coming week. Back to work on Tuesday when I have an interview for a new position. Fingers crossed.


Lol DIY on a Sunday mate 

Good luck for the promotion mate, just take a copy of the 180 bench in, they'll love it !!


----------



## Mingster

Ash1981 said:


> Lol DIY on a Sunday mate
> 
> Good luck for the promotion mate, just take a copy of the 180 bench in, they'll love it !!


DIY seven days a week if the missus has her way mate

It's not a promotion, just a sideways move, but it's a move I'm keen to make...


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> DIY seven days a week if the missus has her way mate
> 
> It's not a promotion, just a sideways move, but it's a move I'm keen to make...


Ah fair play mate. Hope you get what your after

I think it will be DIY Central once I get in this new house and 'she' decides what 'she' wants lol


----------



## Mingster

PUSH tonight - deload session...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x5x120kg. 1x5x140kg.

CGBP.

1x8x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Side Laterals drop set.

10x30/20/12.5kg.

Rear Laterals drop set.

10x30/20/12.5kg.

And done. Very tiring for a deload session. Head not quite in the right place today - lots of things going on. Got the job done though so all well. Going to have a deload style week this week, then tweak my training from next week onwards. Some things will stay the same but will be alternating raw and equipped workouts for some lifts, and cycling back some others, beginning the long road back to, hopefully, pbs


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sorry about the shower screen mate. I feel your pain. On a serious note, how's things with mrs Ming? No news on the op yet?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> sorry about the shower screen mate. I feel your pain. On a serious note, how's things with mrs Ming? No news on the op yet?


Just got word yesterday mate. New date is next Wednesday. I've managed to get the Wed and Thurs off work but will have to work every day from now until then to make up for it lol...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Just got word yesterday mate. New date is next Wednesday. I've managed to get the Wed and Thurs off work but will have to work every day from now until then to make up for it lol...


Blimey. Nothing's ever simple, is it? Hope everything goes ok. Sure it will.


----------



## Mingster

PULL session today - deload week...

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

5x10 up to 70%.

Chins.

2x8.

Face Pulls.

2x15x42.5kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

2x20x30kg.

DB Curls triple set.

8,8,8x12.5kg.

Nice, quick deload session today.30 seconds between sets, strict form, squeezing every rep, in and out of the gym in no time at all

Although I'm back to work now, I think the couple of weeks holiday have done wonders for my training. I'm sure we could all do far better than we probably could imagine if we could focus on training and not have to worry about working and keeping a roof over our heads and such like. I'm feeling much stronger, bigger and leaner atm. Long may this continue.


----------



## Mingster

No training tonight as work has been a toughie today. All being well I will complete my deload week with a Legs session tomorrow night.

Next week my training will change slightly. Push and Pull days will initially remain virtually unchanged. I'm happy with these workouts and they are providing good results. Legs wise, however, there will be some changes. I will start alternating Legs sessions between a raw, higher rep, lighter weight session and an equipped, lower rep, higher weight session. I have access to a number of squat suits and will be trying them out in the equipped sessions, seeing which will complement my lifting style.

I've never lifted equipped and, in many ways, I am a little uncomfortable with the concept of equipped lifting. Having said that, I have been doing this for so long now that I need a new angle or approach to keep my training fresh, and I am looking forward to giving this equipped business a fair chance and a decent go.


----------



## Mingster

Oh, and by the way, I was successful with my interview and have been offered the new post I was after at work

Won't be starting immediately as things will need to be sorted out but will hopefully be moving on the next few months.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Oh, and by the way, I was successful with my interview and have been offered the new post I was after at work
> 
> Won't be starting immediately as things will need to be sorted out but will hopefully be moving on the next few months.


Congratulations ... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Congratulations ... :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## flinty90

congrats my viking brother .. onwards and upwards mate !!!


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Oh, and by the way, I was successful with my interview and have been offered the new post I was after at work
> 
> Won't be starting immediately as things will need to be sorted out but will hopefully be moving on the next few months.


Good work man!

Do you get a bigger broom now~?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Good work man!
> 
> Do you get a bigger broom now~?


I get one with a motor


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I get one with a motor


I am soooooooooooo jealous mate,i still wind mine up......Celebration pizza?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I am soooooooooooo jealous mate,i still wind mine up......Celebration pizza?


HaHa. Definitely a pizza mate. And Scotch Eggs Not until I have a couple of days off though so will be a little while yet.


----------



## mikemull

Well done pal! Can't rep till I've spread some!!


----------



## Mingster

LEGS - deload session.

Usual warm up.

Barbell Squats.

5x5x140kg.

Hack Squats.

3x8x120kg.

Calf Raises.

2x25x120kg. 1x20x120kg.

Steady away workout after work tonight. Tried to keep a good, steady rhythm to the reps with little or no lockout. Legs are pumped and aching. Job done


----------



## Ash1981

Mingster said:


> Oh, and by the way, I was successful with my interview and have been offered the new post I was after at work
> 
> Won't be starting immediately as things will need to be sorted out but will hopefully be moving on the next few months.


Congratulations on that big man, pleased for you 

Deload week for me also this week, I tend to find I get a great pump and a kind of refresher on correct form with the lighter % weight


----------



## 25434

Congratulations minister...im so pleased for you...whoopeeeeeee.... :bounce:

Xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Congratulations minister...im so pleased for you...whoopeeeeeee.... :bounce:
> 
> Xx


Cheers Flubby-baby Means a lot to me. Big, squeezy hugs back at you:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

PUSH session...

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x3x120kg. 1x2x140kg. 1x160kg. Shirt on... 1x180kg. 1x200kg Fail...

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Side and Rear Laterals.

1x30kg to failure on both exercises...

Went for the 200 even though it wasn't due. The missus goes into hospital for her op on Wednesday so tried to sneak it in now but didn't make it. Got up to about halfway and stalled. Poor form after unracking the bar, and lack of leg drive the main culprits I feel. Never mind. There will be another day.


----------



## Greshie

At least you had a go, and tomorrow is another day!


----------



## biglbs

Have you got the bar off yet or are you writing from there now? :lol:

Good luck Mrs Ming!


----------



## Greshie

Yep hope all goes well on Wednesday :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> At least you had a go, and tomorrow is another day!





biglbs said:


> Have you got the bar off yet or are you writing from there now? :lol:
> 
> Good luck Mrs Ming!


LOL. I survived. My cage spotters did their job, although it took a little wriggling to get out

Cheers from the missus for the good wishes:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Solid lifting in here and fails are good sometimes .

Congrats on job aswell mate .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Solid lifting in here and fails are good sometimes .
> 
> Congrats on job aswell mate .


Cheers mate:thumbup1:

Was a bit disappointing, but more down to form than lack of strength I reckon. Doesn't take much to miss a lift when you're pushing at the boundaries as you well know. Will probably drop the weight back and build up again now, as I have pushed pretty hard lately. Don't want to tempt an injury


----------



## Ash1981

Only 200 kilograms

Lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

It's not bad failing if you knew the time wasn't right for it anyway. At least you had a go. Good luck to the missus mate.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's not bad failing if you knew the time wasn't right for it anyway. At least you had a go. Good luck to the missus mate.


Cheers mate. Much appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Evening lovely Ming...just checking in to see how ye are, and to wish everything good for Mrs Ming....thinking of you both, and all wobberly things crossed, and oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh boy there are many at the moment...hahahaha.....


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Evening lovely Ming...just checking in to see how ye are, and to wish everything good for Mrs Ming....thinking of you both, and all wobberly things crossed, and oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh boy there are many at the moment...hahahaha.....


Thank you hon All the best to you too. Big hugs x.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Was a bit disappointing, but more down to form than lack of strength I reckon. Doesn't take much to miss a lift when you're pushing at the boundaries as you well know. Will probably drop the weight back and build up again now, as I have pushed pretty hard lately. Don't want to tempt an injury


Wise approach mate,i like to drop back sometimes-- way back and hammer out reps,with little rest between sets,then work it up again,it seems to help prevent injuries by forcing the blood into inserts/areas of less blood flow.....touch wood!


----------



## Mingster

The missus has returned home following her operation. She's in a fair bit of pain but otherwise well.Making her a nice cup of tea and a bacon sandwich to eat in bed

I really suit this pinny


----------



## mikemull

Mingster said:


> The missus has returned home following her operation. She's in a fair bit of pain but otherwise well.Making her a nice cup of tea and a bacon sandwich to eat in bed
> 
> I really suit this pinny


All the best to her mate. Hope its in the Viking colours the piny!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The missus has returned home following her operation. She's in a fair bit of pain but otherwise well.Making her a nice cup of tea and a bacon sandwich to eat in bed
> 
> I really suit this pinny


Good to hear she is home mate and good news on the new job role :thumb:

Question is though ?

Does your pinny match your slip .... ok dont think i will go there :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

mikemull said:


> All the best to her mate. Hope its in the Viking colours the piny!


Made from the hides of slain wild boar mate Still got the tusks attached...


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Good to hear she is home mate and good news on the new job role :thumb:
> 
> Question is though ?
> 
> Does your pinny match your slip .... ok dont think i will go there :whistling:


LOL. Letting your fantasy's get the better of you now Rob?

How's the footy going? :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> LOL. Letting your fantasy's get the better of you now Rob?
> 
> How's the footy going? :whistling:


Pmsl new i should have stayed out of here :no:

Took my lad last night,we were shocking :thumbdown:


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning Mingster,

Glad to hear Mrs M is home and doing well......all the best for a speedy recovery...

Now as for your pink slip and pinny....hmmmm.....suppose it will match in with your marigold washing up gloves tho.. :tongue:

xx


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl new i should have stayed out of here :no:
> 
> Took my lad last night,we were shocking :thumbdown:


LOL. These things happen mate. I've had a few years of up and down performances and, no doubt, there will be more to come.



Enjoy1 said:


> Morning Mingster,
> 
> Glad to hear Mrs M is home and doing well......all the best for a speedy recovery...
> 
> Now as for your pink slip and pinny....hmmmm.....suppose it will match in with your marigold washing up gloves tho.. :tongue:
> 
> xx


I look good in anything. It's a gift


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> The missus has returned home following her operation. She's in a fair bit of pain but otherwise well.Making her a nice cup of tea and a bacon sandwich to eat in bed
> 
> I really suit this pinny


Mate,she just got out of hospital and you are parading around in sexy gear already......pmsl..........like your style:laugh:

Glad all ok.......er....well with Mrs Ming anyway,i think there may be more we need to know about Mr Mingster! :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The missus has returned home following her operation. She's in a fair bit of pain but otherwise well.Making her a nice cup of tea and a bacon sandwich to eat in bed
> 
> I really suit this pinny


Good to hear she's back home and being looked after :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Quick session tonight. PULL...First week of new training cycle.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 80kg.

Chins.

2x8x bodyweight.

Face Pulls.

2x12x42.5kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

2x20x30kg db's.

DB Curl triple set.

8x8x8x14kg db's.

Quicker than usual session tonight as I'm busy looking after the missus who is fresh out of hospital following her op. Lightish weights done with strict form, emphasising stretch and contraction and thoroughly working the muscles targeted. Pumped up now and feel like I should be heading out to a club lol. Then I remember that I am old. Then I think 'so what?' and fancy the club anyway, even if it is the local Workingmen's Club:laugh:

Pizza and Scotch Eggs coming up. Work tomorrow then a weekend off for a change


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

glad the missus is home mate. enjoy your weekend off.


----------



## Mingster

LEGS. First equipped session of the new routine.

Usual Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press. Light weighted Squats.

Barbell Squats - suit, no straps, no wraps.

5x100kg. 5x140kg. 5x180kg. 3x220kg. 3x240kg. 1x260kg.

Calf Raises.

6x10x160kg. Explosive positives, slow negatives.

Thoughts on this session...

The usual 45 minute workout is doubled in length by the fact that the suit takes a bit of getting on.

Though very tight, the suit is probably a little big for me as I hit depth in all but the lightest sets. Unusual for a brand new suit.

No chance of getting the straps up without help so squatted, in effect, in briefs. Same with knee wraps - I couldn't reach to fasten them so managed without.

Otherwise, great fun. Enjoyed myself. No great shakes early doors but plenty of potential once I get into my stride


----------



## flinty90

fcukin beastly leg session mate .. awesome !!!


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Mingster, just swooshing in to check up on mrs Ming....glad she is home with you now, and that all went well for her....always best to be at home amongst your own stuff if you feel a bit icky....make sure she gets plenty of gentle hugs okay?

Take care you......and.....hummm...cough...pinnies? Heee heee......can just see it now! Not doing a nekkid waiter thing are you? :laugh: well, that would cheer your missis up, haha.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> LEGS. First equipped session of the new routine.
> 
> Usual Warm Up.
> 
> Bodyweight Squats. High rep Leg Press. Light weighted Squats.
> 
> Barbell Squats - suit, no straps, no wraps.
> 
> 5x100kg. 5x140kg. 5x180kg. 3x220kg. 3x240kg. 1x260kg.
> 
> Calf Raises.
> 
> 6x10x160kg. Explosive positives, slow negatives.
> 
> Thoughts on this session...
> 
> The usual 45 minute workout is doubled in length by the fact that the suit takes a bit of getting on.
> 
> Though very tight, the suit is probably a little big for me as I hit depth in all but the lightest sets. Unusual for a brand new suit.
> 
> No chance of getting the straps up without help so squatted, in effect, in briefs. Same with knee wraps - I couldn't reach to fasten them so managed without.
> 
> Otherwise, great fun. Enjoyed myself. No great shakes early doors but plenty of potential once I get into my stride


Nice session mate.


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Mingster, just swooshing in to check up on mrs Ming....glad she is home with you now, and that all went well for her....always best to be at home amongst your own stuff if you feel a bit icky....make sure she gets plenty of gentle hugs okay?
> 
> Take care you......and.....hummm...cough...pinnies? Heee heee......can just see it now! Not doing a nekkid waiter thing are you? :laugh: well, that would cheer your missis up, haha.....


Lots and lots of hugs Flubs,. You can count on that. For my benefit as much as for the missus I need my hugs.



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice session mate.


Cheers mate. Went better than I thought for the first go with my suit. I'm a little sore today. 260 feels heavier than I remembered. The actual lifting wasn't bad, it's the unracking and getting into position that wipes me out. Could do with a monolift


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I looked at 260's worth of plates on friday and felt tired afterwards.


----------



## Beklet

Hope Mrs M is getting better and in less pain now...though bacon butties in bed sounds awesome


----------



## Mingster

Beklet said:


> Hope Mrs M is getting better and in less pain now...though bacon butties in bed sounds awesome


She's doing ok thank you She had a Double Sausage McMuffin, hash brown and a latte in bed this morning

She needs to eat to recover.


----------



## Beklet

McBreakfasts are the best.......love a double sausage muffin (fnar) :lol:

Sorry, tone successfully lowered, now to go and catch up on the other journals (and defile them)


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear shes on the mend pal, shell be back to filming your lifts in no time :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Mammoth murderer squats mate,real nice to see these weights being moved,good on ya,glad Mrs is still improving:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Here's an entertaining little squat suit video...


----------



## Greshie

seems to take longer to get into the suit than it does to do the squats !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> seems to take longer to get into the suit than it does to do the squats !


It does indeed. Takes a while to get out of it too


----------



## Mingster

This morning has been taken up by collecting the world's largest pantry cupboard from Sunderland and installing it into our kitchen. Bloody hell, the thing is massive. Who needs weights and cardio with tasks like this!! Must be one of the 12 labours of Hercules...

Having a meal and then off to the butchers, the docs for my fortnightly checks, and finally the chemist for more meds. If I have any energy left I will squeeze in a Push session after all that


----------



## Mingster

Today's workout...PUSH (Week 1)...Raw lifting routine.

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 5x80kg. 5x100kg. 5x120kg. 5x135kg. 5x135kg. 5x135kg.

CGBP.

10x110kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

15x30kg. 15x20kg.

Seated Rear Laterals.

15x30kg. 15x20kg.

Enjoyable session today. Weights dropped to around the 80% raw mark, and so the slow build back up begins. Trying to perfect form, especially leg drive, and also to touch the bar a little lower as I am quite a high bencher. All went well and I am well tired now. A couple of meals and a decent nights sleep are the plans for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## Greshie

and not forgetting humping the worlds largest pantry cupboard into your Kitchen


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> and not forgetting humping the worlds largest pantry cupboard into your Kitchen


That was my pre workout warm up lol. The bloody thing is massive. Apparently the missus wants the tumble dryer moved back downstairs next. That will have to wait for another day...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> She's doing ok thank you She had a Double Sausage McMuffin, hash brown and a latte in bed this morning
> 
> She needs to eat to recover.


phwoaaaarrrrrrrrr....lucky her..I'm not keen on sausages myself, but as I'm trying to be strict with myself on the food front right now it suddenly sounds like the best meal ever! hahaha.....I love having my toast and tea in bed on a Saturday with the cartoons...and after I've finished I just hunker on down under the quilt and doze off like an ole snory thing, full tum, nice and warm....hee heee....one of lifes pleasures right?...gotta be....hugs to Mrs Ming...and of course a smaller but still as well intentioned one to yourself natch....


----------



## Mingster

Was supposed to go to the hospital this afternoon for a referral of my sleep apnea issue but I received a letter cancelling the appointment yesterday. Just as well as it happens because the missus has a doctors appointment that she will need my help in attending.

Have quite a string of shifts at work coming up so, with one thing and another, keeping up with training will be a testing process.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Was supposed to go to the hospital this afternoon for a referral of my sleep apnea issue but I received a letter cancelling the appointment yesterday. Just as well as it happens because the missus has a doctors appointment that she will need my help in attending.
> 
> Have quite a string of shifts at work coming up so, with one thing and another, keeping up with training will be a testing process.


Your viking blood and Odin's blessing will ensure you'll cope ..... or something like that!


----------



## 25434

Morning lord Ming, just in to wish you well and pass on a t'internet hug to mrs Ming for her recovery (((((((0)))))))))

Have a good day today, and I hope the hospital appt yesterday was a good result and things are going well. Have the hospital given you a new appointment for your sleep thing, or do you have to wait fir one to be sent?

X


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning lord Ming, just in to wish you well and pass on a t'internet hug to mrs Ming for her recovery (((((((0)))))))))
> 
> Have a good day today, and I hope the hospital appt yesterday was a good result and things are going well. Have the hospital given you a new appointment for your sleep thing, or do you have to wait fir one to be sent?
> 
> X


The missus is feeling much better this morning thank you Flubs

Have to wait for a new appointment. No idea when I'm afraid.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> The missus is feeling much better this morning thank you Flubs
> 
> Have to wait for a new appointment. No idea when I'm afraid.


Good to hear your Mrs is feeling better ... no doubt she'll be back directing refurbishment operations soon ...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Good to hear your Mrs is feeling better ... no doubt she'll be back directing refurbishment operations soon ...


Oh, she's doing a pretty good job of that already...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Oh, she's doing a pretty good job of that already...


Thought she might be .... as part of the convalescence of course!


----------



## Mingster

My work schedule is making it difficult to fit in my training sessions at the moment, but managed to squeeze in a PULL session this evening.

Week 2.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 82.5kg.

Chins.

2x6xbodyweight + 2.5kg.

Face Pulls.

2x12x45kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

2x20x30kg db's.

DB Curls triple set.

8x8x8 with 14kg db's.

Very tired from work of late but managed to up some exercises by 2.5kg today. Kept with the usual strict form and slow, steady rep rhythm for this particular session. My shifts improve a little from next week so, if I can get through this period, things should hopefully look up


----------



## Mingster

Absolutely shattered tonight so will be putting my Legs session back until tomorrow night. So If all goes to plan I'll be training Mon/Wed/Fri this week.

No news of when I can take up my new post at work. The rumour mill has it anywhere between November and next April for crying out loud. Hopefully it will be closer to the former than the latter.


----------



## Mingster

LEGS tonight in the deepening gloom...Raw session - Week 1.

Warm Up.

Bodyweight Squats. High Rep Leg Press. Light Squats.

Paused Barbell Squats.

5x5x140kg.

Hack Squats.

2x8x145kg.

Calf Raises.

3x20x145kg.

Just got away without switching the light on in the gym tonight lol. Quite a light session, but a good starting point for this raw routine I think. Concentrated on form tonight, pausing at the bottom of each rep. I'm trying out a slightly wider stance atm. I'm usually quite a narrow stance squatter so a wider stance for me is probably pretty normal for most people, and nowhere near as wide as some. Seemed to go pretty well but I'm feeling it already


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I love that feeling. Bit perverse really isn't it?


----------



## 25434

hee hee...squatting doms? achey buttocks? snicker ...I quite like that actually, in a really weird I'm a nutjob way...

Hey Ming, how is Mrs Ming holding up...okay I hope..x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> hee hee...squatting doms? achey buttocks? snicker ...I quite like that actually, in a really weird I'm a nutjob way...
> 
> Hey Ming, how is Mrs Ming holding up...okay I hope..x


Hello Flubs

The missus has managed to pick up an infection I'm afraid. She has ran a course of anti-biotics to no effect so has been given a stronger batch. Otherwise she is getting better and is bumbling around the house now. She has also managed to bake a large steak pie which I'm just about to sample

Hope all is well with you x.


----------



## Greshie

Hope your misses gets over the infection soon, still at least she is back cooking


----------



## Mingster

This is what it's all about. None of that choreographed bollox you see in the movies...


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! An infection, lawwwd! Well she must keep taking all those tabs to make sure she run that infection outta town...I hope it clears and she can start feeling a whole lot better soon.....and steak pie? Oh moigawwwwwd...that is my fave thing in the whole world, bar toast and a single malt.....PIE!

Yum....


----------



## Mingster

PUSH tonight, as the relentless rain drummed down...A depressing night indeed...

R/C Warm Up.

Barbell Bench.

Up to 3x5x140kg.

CGBP.

1x8x112.5kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Seated Side Larerals - drop set.

10x30/20/12.5kg.

Seated Rear Laterals - drop set.

10x30/20/12.5kg.

Hard work tonight. Tough shift at work. Miserable weather. Feeling a bit yuk following my flu jab. Loads of excuses lol, but dug deep and hit all targets for the session. Felt like packing in a couple of times but stuck at it as we all have to do. I so hate sets of 5 on the bench. I just don't get on with reps. Doubles and triples for me, but needs must, and so I move on. Have a weekend off work coming up and plan to sleep and eat as much as possible as I seem to have lost 3/4 kgs since the missus went into hospital and I'm missing my puppy fat


----------



## 25434

Well done lovely Ming, for doing a session when you least felt like it, that is strength of character mister...  and don't lose too much weight...I personally think it's quite nice to have something solid to hug up to.......urrrmmm...I don't mean me and you of course....or me and anyone, err...cough...just saying....

umm......leaves journal quietly whistling, twiddling hair, red faced and pretending I didn't eeeeeeeeeeeeven come here....

ssshhhhhhh......ninja [Redacted]...over and out...whoooooooooooooooooooooooooossssshhhh...silent like the wind.......


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Well done lovely Ming, for doing a session when you least felt like it, that is strength of character mister...  and don't lose too much weight...I personally think it's quite nice to have something solid to hug up to.......urrrmmm...I don't mean me and you of course....or me and anyone, err...cough...just saying....
> 
> umm......leaves journal quietly whistling, twiddling hair, red faced and pretending I didn't eeeeeeeeeeeeven come here....
> 
> ssshhhhhhh......ninja Flubs...over and out...whoooooooooooooooooooooooooossssshhhh...silent like the wind.......


 

Rushing off to have double portions of pie, mashed potato with butter, and apple crumble with custard...


----------



## Mingster

PULL session.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

4x10 up to 82.5kg.

Chins.

2x6xbodyweight + 2.5kg.

Face Pulls.

3x12x45kg.

Seated DB Shrugs.

2x20x30kg db's.

DB Curl triple set.

8/8/10x14kg db's.

Another wet and gloomy evening in the land of the Prince Bishops. All is well however, and I struggled to mix my post workout drink as my delts and arms were so fatigued lol. Pretty much the same workout as last weeks Push session, but added a set and a little weight to the Face Pulls. I'm really going at my rear delts atm to square up any imbalance, and they are coming up nicely. Shrugs done super slow with a 2 second squeeze at the top of the movement. Curls are far too painful. How anyone can do an arm session simply beggars belief.

Home made chilli with freshly baked bread coming up shortly, followed by home made steak pie and strawberry jam tart. Lovely


----------



## 25434

Morning Mingster....that was a workout and a half, make no wonder your arms were tired....

Did you say you ate chilli, then followed it with a steak pie? Two dinners? followed by a pud......brimming Eck...I would have had to have slept standing up after that, good going...  . I made bread yesterday...I made spelt bread, and some flat breads for wraps. I love the smell in the kitchen when it's cooking.....yum...

Happy weekend Ming, and warm wishes to mrs Ming too...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Morning Mingster....that was a workout and a half, make no wonder your arms were tired....
> 
> Did you say you ate chilli, then followed it with a steak pie? Two dinners? followed by a pud......brimming Eck...I would have had to have slept standing up after that, good going...  . I made bread yesterday...I made spelt bread, and some flat breads for wraps. I love the smell in the kitchen when it's cooking.....yum...
> 
> Happy weekend Ming, and warm wishes to mrs Ming too...


HaHa. I aim for 3 dinners a day And a couple of shakes and some snacks...Believe it or not but I'm losing fat quite nicely atm. Around the 245lb mark with a nice flat stomach and abs showing. People have been commenting at work.

The missus was a little under the weather yesterday but still managed to bake two delicious ciabatta loaves. Mmmm, lovely. And makes the house smell lovely too. As a youngster my mother used to send me to the bakery at the end of our road for fresh bread after school. It was a chore I never resented and would snaffle the hot crusts on the way home


----------



## Greshie

I used to snaffle the crusts from fresh bread too .... with a lump of butter


----------



## Mingster

Was supposed to be an equipped Squat session today but have been ill, feeling nauseous and have a temperature. Missus has also been unwell and has had some kind of allergic reaction to something. Maybe it was something we ate? Anyway no training possible, and have spent much of the day in bed.

Have longs shifts at work over the next two days so no training possible until Wednesday at the earliest. Not very pleased.


----------



## Greshie

Hope you both feel better soon


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! So your both down with one thing and another....sorry to hear this.....but can I be really annoying and say that it's a great chance to relax and get some quality hugging and a kissin? Even if you both have to break off to throw up at any one point, or dash off to the loo.....hehe.....have you got a telly in the bedroom? Cuppa tea, good film on? Chance to read a book? Or just lay back all warm under the quilt and listen to the rain, entwining your toes together cos any more than that would have you both rushing for the sick bucket....

Oh! Sorry Ming...I really didn't mean that in a rude way....errrr...ummm....really I didn't....I meant with you both being poorly.......

Okay....leaving now......tip toe...tip toe.....silent like the night ninja in the....the...ermmm"night?

Hey! Take care of yourself and missis Ming....hope you both feel better soon...xx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! So your both down with one thing and another....sorry to hear this.....but can I be really annoying and say that it's a great chance to relax and get some quality hugging and a kissin? Even if you both have to break off to throw up at any one point, or dash off to the loo.....hehe.....have you got a telly in the bedroom? Cuppa tea, good film on? Chance to read a book? Or just lay back all warm under the quilt and listen to the rain, entwining your toes together cos any more than that would have you both rushing for the sick bucket....
> 
> Oh! Sorry Ming...I really didn't mean that in a rude way....errrr...ummm....really I didn't....I meant with you both being poorly.......
> 
> Okay....leaving now......tip toe...tip toe.....silent like the night ninja in the....the...ermmm"night?
> 
> Hey! Take care of yourself and missis Ming....hope you both feel better soon...xx


No telly in the bedroom hon. Bedrooms are for sleeping and stuff

Rarely watch the tv at all tbh...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> No telly in the bedroom hon. Bedrooms are for sleeping and stuff
> 
> Rarely watch the tv at all tbh...


Me neither.....but when I'm poorly I have an iPad and I download a film to watch or read a book....but only when I'm really unwell...I do read a lot though in bed....nice and quiet.....can really get into the characters etc....anyhoo......gunite mr Ming...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> Was supposed to be an equipped Squat session today but have been ill, feeling nauseous and have a temperature. Missus has also been unwell and has had some kind of allergic reaction to something. Maybe it was something we ate? Anyway no training possible, and have spent much of the day in bed.
> 
> Have longs shifts at work over the next two days so no training possible until Wednesday at the earliest. Not very pleased.


You nay have what we've all had in our house. Coming out both ends for about 4 days (TMI, I know). Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## flinty90

Hey ming.. On your bicep pain im same mate a few bicep curls

And my arms are just in absolute pumped hell. Any idea why

As its always stopped me having a really good bicep session however triceps

Are fine ??

Hope your well anyway


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Was supposed to be an equipped Squat session today but have been ill, feeling nauseous and have a temperature. Missus has also been unwell and has had some kind of allergic reaction to something. Maybe it was something we ate? Anyway no training possible, and have spent much of the day in bed.
> 
> Have longs shifts at work over the next two days so no training possible until Wednesday at the earliest. Not very pleased.


Watch out for those Pizza's mate,be well...


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> Hey ming.. On your bicep pain im same mate a few bicep curls
> 
> And my arms are just in absolute pumped hell. Any idea why
> 
> As its always stopped me having a really good bicep session however triceps
> 
> Are fine ??
> 
> Hope your well anyway


No idea mate Apart from the fact that I never train them I suppose. I'm not bothered tbh as the thought of a good bicep session is too awful to contemplate. One mega set a week does me just fine:thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit better now and have struggled through two long shifts at work. I have a shorter shift tomorrow so, if all goes to plan, I'll be in the cage squatting by late afternoon. May not be able to hit the tonnage I would like but we'll see


----------



## Mingster

LEGS. Equipped session...

Usual Warm Up.

Squats.

5x100kg. 5x140kg. 5x180kg. 3x220kg. 1x240kg.

Calf Raises.

6x15x170kg.

First session back after the bug. I've called this an equipped session but it may as well have been raw. I feared the worst when my suit went on with very little fuss. I've obviously dropped a fair bit of weight and the effect of the suit was negligible. Coupled with a general lack of strength, I cut the squatting short and will be sensible building back up. I have some night shifts coming up in a couple of weeks that may further complicate things, together with more tests at the docs and hospital which look like leaving my carefully thought out training strategy wallowing a little...

Hopefully, once I get these things out of the way, I will have a clear run through to the New Year.


----------



## Mingster

A bit of exciting team action...


----------



## Mingster

PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press.

2x5x60kg. 1x5x80kg. 1x5x100kg. 1x5x120kg. 2x3x150kg.

CGBP.

1x8x120kg.

Flat Flyes.

2x12x30kg.

Rear Lateral Raises drop set.

10x30/20/14kg.

Side Lateral Raises drop set.

10x30/20/14kg.

It's official. suspected for a week or so but proven to myself tonight...I'm weak lol. Everything felt a ton weight tonight. Things haven't been the same since my bug the other weekend past. Rather than start anew right now - I have night shifts and various hospital visits and tests coming up over the next month - I think I may take things easy for a little while. I'll continue to train, but more of an all round routine rather than a strength orientated one. I'll drop my food intake and may even do a bit of cardiomg:

A new strength routine will commence at the end of November/beginning of December with new, clear targets to aim for.


----------



## Greshie

cardio ? cardio?? what's this blasphemy I read ????


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> cardio ? cardio?? what's this blasphemous I read ????


It's not impossible that I may reconsider that bit:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Noticing your last training, perhaps it's good to have a rest and a rethink on your programme.

It's good to change your routine occasionally. You're looking great anyway mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

wish I was as weak as you.


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Noticing your last training, perhaps it's good to have a rest and a rethink on your programme.
> 
> It's good to change your routine occasionally. You're looking great anyway mate:thumbup1:





Dirk McQuickly said:


> wish I was as weak as you.


Cheers guys. Very kind of you to say so

PULL session today.

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 4x10.

Chins - 2x6.

Face Pulls - 3x10.

Seated Shrugs - 2x20.

DB Curls - 1 triple set.

First of my tick over sessions today. Lighter weights but with only 30-45 seconds between sets to increase the intensity and effort required. In and out of the gym in no time, pumped and gasping for breath.

Introducing a new home made post workout drink today. This consists of water 75mg malto, 20mg Glutamine, 20mg BCAA, and a heaped dessert spoonful of Super Greens. Tastes pretty rank but only takes a few seconds to get down

By the time I get this phase of my training out of the way, and complete my usual medical tests I will have been effectively natty for over 6 months. If my readings come back ok I will be considering a modest winter cycle from that point. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Greshie

what is super greens?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> what is super greens?


http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/greens


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> what is super greens?


The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm a firm believer in these light weights and high reps, going some with hardly a breath.

Works wonders!


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> I'm a firm believer in these light weights and high reps, going some with hardly a breath.
> 
> Works wonders!


They don't do much for my strength which is what I'm interested in tbh, but I need a rest pure and simple. I don't see the point in training without pushing myself in some way, so by upping the tempo at least I get some intensity into the session


----------



## Laurieloz

I alternate.

Twice a week with the 50/100 rep thing, twice with regular sets.

Starting with a moderate weight and 15-20 reps, up to very heavy on 6-8 reps.

Usually 4-6 sets. My new routine will start on Tuesday and is designed to include fitness, strength and muscle tone.

I think we all need to try a new method occasionally, otherwise there is nothing to 'shock' the body


----------



## Mingster

I know what you are saying.Personally, my body can be shocked by pretty small changes in my routines. I rarely change exercises as certain ones work way better than others, and I always aim to be a master of a limited number of lifts rather than merely proficient at a great many. What I will do, however, is introduce speed work, drop sets, heavy partials and cycle my training weight wise. I'll also introduce subtle changes in rep ranges and substitute DB's for Barbells on occasion. That's enough for me.

I don't feel the need to shock my body into growth as muscle size and growth aren't goals that concern me. Occasionally, I'll need to bring up an imbalance but, for the main, increasing strength on the powerlifts is my sole intention. I'll gratefully accept any muscle development that comes along with this of course


----------



## Mingster

My missus got a phone call from my local GP's surgery today wanting me to go in tomorrow for an emergency blood test. They couldn't contact me as I was at work so I haven't talked to them myself.

I had a blood test last week. It was a test for cholesterol and kidney function. I suspect both the results were high and that is why they have freaked and want me in for another test.

Now here lies the problem. My cholesterol will be high as I have been taken off my statin meds and they have yet to prescribe me a replacement med. My usual kidney test is done at the very end of my nebido injection. Last weeks blood test was at week 3 rather than week 10 and will be when the nebido is at it's highest concentration. I'm guessing this has skewed the results and I suspect that this possibility hasn't occurred to them.

At least I'm hoping that this is the case. Maybe I'm about to keel over.


----------



## Greshie

Good luck tomorrow .... fingers crossed everything will be fine!


----------



## Bull Terrier

Good luck Ming.

What tests did they do to verify kidney function? Out of interest do the doctors advise you to limit your protein intake? So many people are convinced that high protein diets are bad for kidneys, but from several scientific papers which I've read this would appear to be BS unless you have some sort of underlying kidney problems. I'm not spreading broscience, if anybody wants to read this then I'll dig out the links.

I would imagine that you know this already Ming, but some tests on kidney function can come out ringing alarm bells if you're in heavy training, whereas if you stop training for 5 days or so then they come out normal. Pscarb said something like this here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/242502-results-blood-test-high-creatine-2.html

Don't know if helpful or not.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> At least I'm hoping that this is the case. *Maybe I'm about to keel over.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Don't keel over lovely Ming, it's not allowed!! Hope all will be well...and warm wishes to Missis Ming too. xx


----------



## biglbs

This mate.paul hits nail on head.tbh I have seen reading

Gs promising death.....still here lol good luck though


----------



## Rob68

Hope all goes ok at the docs pal


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> Good luck Ming.
> 
> What tests did they do to verify kidney function? Out of interest do the doctors advise you to limit your protein intake? So many people are convinced that high protein diets are bad for kidneys, but from several scientific papers which I've read this would appear to be BS unless you have some sort of underlying kidney problems. I'm not spreading broscience, if anybody wants to read this then I'll dig out the links.
> 
> I would imagine that you know this already Ming, but some tests on kidney function can come out ringing alarm bells if you're in heavy training, whereas if you stop training for 5 days or so then they come out normal. Pscarb said something like this here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/242502-results-blood-test-high-creatine-2.html
> 
> Don't know if helpful or not.


Yes mate. Very helpful. I'm aware of the effects of muscle mass and heavy exercise on the kidneys, but I'm not sure the GP is. The trouble is that my regular GP has retired and they seem to be running with a random panel of doc atm. I've seen five different ones in recent times, and this means explaining my situation to each and every one of them. Some listen, some don't, and I'm sure they don't bother reading up on my history before appointments. I'll be kicking up a fuss about this later today.

I'm confident protein consumption isn't a factor



Flubs said:


> Cheers Flubs. I'll save my keeling over until you are there to catch me Wishes passed on to my missus:thumbup1: Nice bit of poetry there you notice
> 
> Cheers mate. If two of them said the same thing I may listen, but they all have different theories lol. I'm going to ask why they aren't consulting my endo as they clearly haven't got a clue. Every time I mention Nebido they have to pull out a reference manual, and their expressions are priceless when I take off my sweatshirt for bloods etc
> 
> Cheers mate. Good to hear from you Hope you are well.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> I'm confident protein consumption isn't a factor


If it's not protein consumption, perhaps it's excessive consumption of pies? :rolleye:


----------



## Mingster

Bull Terrier said:


> If it's not protein consumption, perhaps it's excessive consumption of pies? :rolleye:


Hmmmm. You might be onto something there... :w00t:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> My missus got a phone call from my local GP's surgery today wanting me to go in tomorrow for an emergency blood test. They couldn't contact me as I was at work so I haven't talked to them myself.
> 
> I had a blood test last week. It was a test for cholesterol and kidney function. I suspect both the results were high and that is why they have freaked and want me in for another test.
> 
> Now here lies the problem. My cholesterol will be high as I have been taken off my statin meds and they have yet to prescribe me a replacement med. My usual kidney test is done at the very end of my nebido injection. Last weeks blood test was at week 3 rather than week 10 and will be when the nebido is at it's highest concentration. I'm guessing this has skewed the results and I suspect that this possibility hasn't occurred to them.
> 
> At least I'm hoping that this is the case. Maybe I'm about to keel over.


sounds like excess Creatine affecting kidney function , perfectly normal and a mystery to spastic doctors :lol:


----------



## 25434

No such thing as excessive addition to pies....cough.......I may ever so slightly have this addiction, not that there is such a thing...just saying, if there wuz, which there isn't, cough..I may or may not have it too.... :whistling: :laugh:

I did notice the poetry there Ming...you wuz a poet and you didn't knowwit.......(hee hee...see what I did there? sneaky li'l puss that I am)....hahahaha....


----------



## Mingster

Well then...Back from the doctors and...

The good news is they have given up on using my creatinine level as an indicator of anything, and have accepted that these readings are down to my training and resultant composition. The issue is with a slight increase in my urea and potassium levels which indicate dehydrated kidneys. I've given another blood test and have made an appointment with the most sensible of the doctors next week.


----------



## Laurieloz

Good news there mate. Hopefully you'll be sorted very soon


----------



## Mingster

A session on LEGS this evening.

Rushed for time following the appointment at the docs so a brief session even by my standards.

Some light warming up followed by...

Squats - dynamic.

5x5x150kg.

And done. Squats done in a dynamic fashion with 90 seconds rest between sets. Went very well indeed. Starting to get the hang of this wider stance malarky. Managed to raise up a nice little sweat and got my heart rate up a bit. Cold, dark and damp this evening following on from a beautiful sunny day, but I was snug and comfortable inside my lifting haven. I feel a lot better after this session compared to some recent workouts.


----------



## Laurieloz

Excellent workout mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Just in after a 12 hour grueller at work. Getting stuck into a large portion of mince and dumplings and then it will be an early 0530 start for me in the morning. On the positive side I will be finished by dinner time and am then off for the weekend. Should get some decent training in before starting a week of nights on Monday.


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Just in after a 12 hour grueller at work. Getting stuck into a large portion of mince and dumplings and then it will be an early 0530 start for me in the morning. On the positive side I will be finished by dinner time and am then off for the weekend. Should get some decent training in before starting a week of nights on Monday.


Lucky git. I'm only half way through my shift, but then it's only eight hours.

12 hours must be a killer. 4 on, 4 off rotation is it, Mr. Ming?


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> Just in after a 12 hour grueller at work. Getting stuck into a large portion of mince and dumplings and then it will be an early 0530 start for me in the morning. On the positive side I will be finished by dinner time and am then off for the weekend. Should get some decent training in before starting a week of nights on Monday.


I know you'll never tell us what job you do, but I'm always trying to figure out what exactly it is! :confused1:

Let us know though what the doctor tells you in follow-up to your initial visit. Have a nice weekend also mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

I reckon it's not a desk job.

Can't see office workers surviving a 12-hour shift:eek:


----------



## Mingster

Without wanting to be too specific I'm involved in mental health.


----------



## Mingster

The break from strength training continued with a PUSH session tonight...A '10's' workout.

R/C Warm Up.

DB Bench Press 6x10

Flats Flyes 2x10.

CGBP 2x10.

Seated Side Laterals 2x10.

Seated Rear Laterals 2x10.

All done at a brisk pace with no more than 1 minute between sets and often much less. Stretches were added between every second set.

I'm unused to this type of training and was getting some borderline cramps towards the end. A good sweat was worked up again and, despite the lighter weights used, I really felt like I had worked hard. Have three days off now and, whilst I've nothing special planned, I'm looking forward to doing some normal home life things


----------



## Laurieloz

Good session mate, but look forward to a rest now and catch up with other things


----------



## Mingster

Quiet day around these parts.

Car washed. Giant food shop done. Bit of DIY and an afternoon nap lol. Had a great time tbh. I have simple tastes


----------



## 25434

Hello lovely Ming......happy weekend to ya, warm hugs to mrs Ming, I hope she is recovering okay now.....x


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Hello lovely Ming......happy weekend to ya, warm hugs to mrs Ming, I hope she is recovering okay now.....x


Getting better slowly She can get out and about a bit now. Need to get her back to work so she can't buy things 24 hours a day lol...


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Getting better slowly She can get out and about a bit now. Need to get her back to work so she can't buy things 24 hours a day lol...


Gosh Mingster, I'm having all sorts of problems understanding some of what you said?....errmmm...ummmm...scratch scratch...

"So she can't buy things 24 hours a day"....... I.......I.....errrrr......wut? I ....???

:laugh::laugh:

Urrrmmm.....I was trying to do humour there in case it's not recognisable...snigger.....


----------



## Mingster

Didn't get round to training this evening as the missus has had me lugging large electrical appliances in and out of the kitchen. Have a couple of pizzas to pop in the oven so should be well carbed up to make up for the missed session tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Didn't get round to training this evening as the missus has had me lugging large electrical appliances in and out of the kitchen. Have a couple of pizzas to pop in the oven so should be well carbed up to make up for the missed session tomorrow


some of them toasters are heavy mate :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> some of them toasters are heavy mate :laugh:


Damn right. I need a 24 slicer to fill me up at breakfast


----------



## Mingster

Another light tickover session this evening...PULL.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

1x10x60kg. 1x10x70kg. 2x10x80kg.

Chins.

2x6xbodyweight.

Face Pulls.

3x10x45kg.

Seated Shrugs.

2x20x30kg db's.

DB Curl triple set.

8/8/10x14kg db's.

Another quick session with minimal time between sets. Now, after doing this session for a couple of weeks or so, some of the weights are beginning to feel a little on the easy side. I'm loathe to up the weights as I'm keen to avoid turning this period of training into any type of strength training style workouts. However, needs must, so I added a little to the Pulls and increased the reps slightly on the Curls. Another brief, enjoyable session in the gloom, which leaves me feeling well trained and the blood pumping round in my system.

Home made steak pie and 'actifry' cooked wedges to follow


----------



## Laurieloz

Good session mate. Pie sounds great too! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

A LEGS session today.

Usual Warm Up.

Squats.

5x5x155kg.

Calf Raises.

3x20x165kg.

Quick session as I need to get back to bed for a couple of hours before my night shift. All went well. Not keen on training earlier in the day but needs must. I usually have time off from training whilst on nights but I'm keeping an open mind this time round. We'll see how busy I am and, if all is well, I might get a little bit of something done.


----------



## Redbeard85

Morning mate, how you been? Seen above you're doing seated shrugs. You feel any difference from the BB shrugs (standing) to those?


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Morning mate, how you been? Seen above you're doing seated shrugs. You feel any difference from the BB shrugs (standing) to those?


Hi Lee.

I'm ok. Having a down period in my training atm. Hit a few decent lifts and over 50 pb's 2/3 weeks back and am now going through a lighter, more relaxed periods before ramping things up again. I have a few medical issues that need attention and, quite simply, I also need a rest

I do the shrugs in this manner as I can use a lot less weight and still get results. Sitting takes all the body generated momentum out of the movement and allows total focus on the working muscles. I do them slowly, with a two second pause in the contracted position, then a slow release. If I feel a particular set isn't pushing myself hard enough I can simply slow the movement and increase the pause as the set nears it's conclusion to increase the intensity.

Light weights yet maximum muscular stimulation is the idea. Back to explosive power soon though I hope


----------



## Greshie

I've got to have an ECG and BP monitor fitted at the start of December ............. Doctor not happy that my BP and Cholestrol is creeping upwards ..........


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I've got to have an ECG and BP monitor fitted at the start of December ............. Doctor not happy that my BP and Cholestrol is creeping upwards ..........


I think my bp was something like 170/110 and my cholesterol is 8.4. I'm off to the docs at 4pm so will be getting my bp taken again then. It has dropped a bit since going on the meds.


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> I think my bp was something like 170/110 and my cholesterol is 8.4. I'm off to the docs at 4pm so will be getting my bp taken again then. It has dropped a bit since going on the meds.


Hope everything comes out fine mate.

Keep us posted:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Hope everything comes out fine mate.
> 
> Keep us posted:thumbup1:


Well, it's all very confusing...

My kidney tests came back much improved. Not perfect, but pretty good for me. My blood pressure, however, was back up to it's highest level. It has dropped steadily since I was put on the medication so here's hoping that today's reading was merely a blip. I'm back for my Nebido shot, preceded by a full blood test, in 3 weeks time so that will be the time to see where things stand.

I've also been given a new cholesterol med. Here's hoping it affects me better than the previous ones.


----------



## Laurieloz

I would say just carry on training hard and keeping fit mate, it's not as if you're abusing your system with 'anything extra'.

Of course, if you do have any setbacks before your results, you will need to see the doctor again.

Good luck mate and I hope your body sorts itself out! :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> Hi Lee.
> 
> I'm ok. Having a down period in my training atm. Hit a few decent lifts and over 50 pb's 2/3 weeks back and am now going through a lighter, more relaxed periods before ramping things up again. I have a few medical issues that need attention and, quite simply, I also need a rest
> 
> I do the shrugs in this manner as I can use a lot less weight and still get results. Sitting takes all the body generated momentum out of the movement and allows total focus on the working muscles. I do them slowly, with a two second pause in the contracted position, then a slow release. If I feel a particular set isn't pushing myself hard enough I can simply slow the movement and increase the pause as the set nears it's conclusion to increase the intensity.
> 
> Light weights yet maximum muscular stimulation is the idea. Back to explosive power soon though I hope


Growing/maintaining...as long as we're doing something mate  . We can get carried with the iron at times and forget we're only part God haha. I'll give them a go mate, it makes sense. I don't doubt you'll be back to explosive power, still putting us all to shame! :cursing:


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> Growing/maintaining...as long as we're doing something mate  . We can get carried with the iron at times and forget we're only part God haha. I'll give them a go mate, it makes sense. I don't doubt you'll be back to explosive power, still putting us all to shame! :cursing:


200kg bench is the target Nearly there, I can taste it lol...


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> 200kg bench is the target Nearly there, I can taste it lol...


Haha! You're not allowed mate...shame on me if you get that! 175kg is my PB :2guns: DAMN IT!!


----------



## Mingster

3 night shifts down, 4 to go.

No training managed up to now as struggling to sleep during the day as usual. On the other hand my diet has been very good. Nights can often be a non starter as far as training is concerned so I'll just see how it goes and enjoy the rest.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> 3 night shifts down, 4 to go.
> 
> No training managed up to now as struggling to sleep during the day as usual. On the other hand my diet has been very good. Nights can often be a non starter as far as training is concerned so I'll just see how it goes and enjoy the rest.


What about nytol or something along those lines to help you sleep mate?


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> What about nytol or something along those lines to help you sleep mate?


I'd need something considerably stronger than nytol mate. I have one of those bodies that metabolises everything really quickly. I struggle to get dental work done as the anaesthetic wears off in a couple of minutes lol...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mingster said:


> I'd need something considerably stronger than nytol mate. I have one of those bodies that metabolises everything really quickly. I struggle to get dental work done as the anaesthetic wears off in a couple of minutes lol...


Dorian Yates GHblast mate, sends me off ok, I am the same

Zoplicone does nothing to me


----------



## Mingster

marknorthumbria said:


> Dorian Yates GHblast mate, sends me off ok, I am the same
> 
> Zoplicone does nothing to me


Hmmm. On researching I find that it's not recommended for people with kidney issues and high blood pressure lol. I think my doc might be a little upset if I try this...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. On researching I find that it's not recommended for people with kidney issues and high blood pressure lol. I think my doc might be a little upset if I try this...


I did not know that mate, doesn't say on the label that's for sure


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> I'd need something considerably stronger than nytol mate. I have one of those bodies that metabolises everything really quickly. I struggle to get dental work done as the anaesthetic wears off in a couple of minutes lol...


I don't know your policy or view on drugs, but some green could help. I smoked it a good few years back because I couldn't sleep and because I was young, but it always allowed me an extra hour or two in bed...if not, Hammer to the hied and yer sorted


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> I don't know your policy or view on drugs, but some green could help. I smoked it a good few years back because I couldn't sleep and because I was young, but it always allowed me an extra hour or two in bed...if not, Hammer to the hied and yer sorted


This would work but, sadly it's not for me The drugs I mean lol, my head would dent the hammer...


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> This would work but, sadly it's not for me The drugs I mean lol, my head would dent the hammer...


I should've known that tbf  ...you got any other remedies in the line-up to try? I know I couldn't function without 8hours mate


----------



## Mingster

lee85 said:


> I should've known that tbf  ...you got any other remedies in the line-up to try? I know I couldn't function without 8hours mate


I'm waiting for a new referral for sleep apnea mate. They cancelled the last one the day before I was due at the hospital.


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> I'm waiting for a new referral for sleep apnea mate. They cancelled the last one the day before I was due at the hospital.


Hopefully they sort you out mate. Another thing could be propranolol. I'm on that at the moment and half way through the day it makes you feel tired, you could time it right to take it so it doesn't mess with your work? Or you can stick on TV and fall asleep to the c*ap that destroy our minds with :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

You tried melatonin or ZMA Ming? They work well for me if I can't sleep. The dreams with ZMA are mental, though!


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You tried melatonin or ZMA Ming? They work well for me if I can't sleep. The dreams with ZMA are mental, though!


Aye mate. Tried them all. It's the apnea, it overrides everything tbh. In some ways I do ok as I've had it pretty much all my life I've become used to it in a funny sort of way.


----------



## biglbs

As I am sure Ming is fully aware the trouble with apnia(and I get it)is that if you take anything to knock you out and your airway shuts,it could override the safety device known as waking up,it is then possible to die of lack of oxygenThat is why we have to keep waking up,,,,,,it sucks,but the other option ain't realy a gooden:cool:


----------



## Redbeard85

Talking about your apnia, I was on MP last night putting in an order and came across a comment regarding sleep and the person highly praised this...Zinc, water, taurine with Alpha Men. I did buy the Alpha Men, but can't really comment yet mate


----------



## Mingster

And night shifts have been completed:beer: 84 hours over 7 nights. No training done but diet has been nigh on perfect and I'm feeling very tight and lean this morning. Off to bed for a couple of hours shortly, then normal life will be resumed this afternoon


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> And night shifts have been completed:beer: 84 hours over 7 nights. No training done but diet has been nigh on perfect and I'm feeling very tight and lean this morning. Off to bed for a couple of hours shortly, then normal life will be resumed this afternoon


Nice one mate, you'll be glad that's over! What is it you do? I thought chef hours were bad, but france sake dude, that's evil hours


----------



## Mingster

Will be getting more tests and bloods and whatnot done for at least the next 3 weeks so will not be starting my regular training routine until all that is over. I will, therefore, be changing my training routine for this period. Big deal, you may say, but this is unusual for me. I like my consistency with training and exercise selection and am a strong believer in the old Push/Pull/Legs workout plan.

The next 3 weeks at least will consist of Upper/Lower training sessions with no set days or training frequency, just alternating the workouts when and as often as required.

Upper days will consist: Bench, Flyes, Pulldowns, Rows, Tricep Extensions and Curls. A lot of exercises but keeping within my preferred 15 sets a workout philosophy.

Lower days will be: Squats, SLDL, and Calf Raises.


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> And night shifts have been completed:beer: 84 hours over 7 nights. No training done but diet has been nigh on perfect and I'm feeling very tight and lean this morning. Off to bed for a couple of hours shortly, then normal life will be resumed this afternoon


Lucky git:crying:

Enjoy your time off mate


----------



## Mingster

UPPER workout tonight...

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press.

4x5 up to120kg.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

3x10 up to 80kg.

T-Bar Rows.

3x8x80kg.

CGBP.

2x20x60kg.

Seated Side Laterals.

2x15x20kg.

Incline DB Curls.

10x20kg dropped to 10x14kg.

Pumped to the maximum and looking very lean I must say following this. Weighed in at 245lbs this afternoon and my jeans are hanging off my waist No great weights shifted in this session but high reps and minimal rest between sets made for some hard graft nevertheless. Very enjoyable session. I may even take a new pic or two before I start back on the quest for strength


----------



## Laurieloz

Well done mate.

Keep it going:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Feeling reckless tonight so chucked a load of chicken and mushrooms on a bed of noodles and washing it down with a can of Magners finest Just to help me get my sleeping patterns back on track you understand

The missus and I are popping down to Kent at the weekend to visit the grandbairns. The missus has already rang ahead with the food order to keep me happy lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like a good woman mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a good woman mate :thumb:


Oh, she's the best. No doubt about it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Feeling reckless tonight so chucked a load of chicken and mushrooms on a bed of noodles and washing it down with a can of Magners finest Just to help me get my sleeping patterns back on track you understand
> 
> The missus and I are popping down to Kent at the weekend to visit the grandbairns. The missus has already rang ahead with the food order to keep me happy lol.


i would say we will have that pint if you get time however i`ll be going north as you go south .

perhaps one day a yard shall be sunk 

bodypower in may sounds as good a time as any , muscles women strength ale and food , what better combo is there


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> i would say we will have that pint if you get time however i`ll be going north as you go south .
> 
> perhaps one day a yard shall be sunk
> 
> bodypower in may sounds as good a time as any , muscles women strength ale and food , what better combo is there


Aye mate. We're getting closer lol. Looking to get a couple of weekends away with the missus next year. Depending on work I may show up to watch Rick in Wales. Have to see what comps match up to my time off. I have to book my time off well in advance unfortunately.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Aye mate. We're getting closer lol. Looking to get a couple of weekends away with the missus next year. Depending on work I may show up to watch Rick in Wales. Have to see what comps match up to my time off. I have to book my time off well in advance unfortunately.


yeah that could work well tbh , lots of ale will be had then :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> yeah that could work well tbh , lots of ale will be had then :lol:


Don't drink much usually but I can always make an exception


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> Don't drink much usually but I can always make an exception


thats what i thought


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Feeling reckless tonight so chucked a load of chicken and mushrooms on a bed of noodles and washing it down with a can of Magners finest Just to help me get my sleeping patterns back on track you understand
> 
> The missus and I are popping down to Kent at the weekend to visit the grandbairns. The missus has already rang ahead with the food order to keep me happy lol.


Food shortages in Kent this weekend then ....


----------



## Mingster

Just back from the local country pub after lunch with my eldest lad

Steak and Ale pie, giant home cooked chips and a variety of veg. Lovely. Home made mince and dumplings for tea later courtesy of the missus, with a Lower session sandwiched in between


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Just back from the local country pub after lunch with my eldest lad
> 
> Steak and Ale pie, giant home cooked chips and a variety of veg. Lovely. Home made mince and dumplings for tea later courtesy of the missus, with a Lower session sandwiched in between


Oh wow! :tt2:

Thanks mate, I'm training in 10 minutes (sulk).

Nothing better than a country pub


----------



## Mingster

LOWER workout...

Warmed up with bodyweight Squats, followed by light Barbell Squats.

Maxed with 3x3x170kg Squats, ass to grass as they say, a phrase I don't particularly like it must be said Well below parallel will suffice from now on...

SLDL 3x10x60kg. Light weight to respect my dodgy back.

Calf Raises. 4x15x175kg in the Hack Squat machine with a block of wood under my toes.

Hugely enjoyable session this, and I'm well pleased. Natty for 6 months now and not due my Nebido shot for another two weeks, my test levels will be under normal range I would imagine. Nevertheless I felt very strong tonight. The Squats were easy, deep as I say, with a slight pause at the bottom of each rep. Could easily have done more of these, or gone heavier, but I have a longish term plan so no point in getting overexcited at this point lol. Deads went well and we'll see how my back feels tomorrow. All in all good stuff. A little rest followed by mince and dumplings:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

A perfect session, Mr. Ming.

Pleased to see that you're really strong there.

Good calf tip with the wood wedge:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Sdl is something I must do again,they are ooooo so good for hams/lower back/glutes as you know,though these sumo's seem to be hitting a similar zone.

Great strength shown in here mate,is nebido a monthly jab(4 weeker?)


----------



## andyhuggins

Good session mate


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Sdl is something I must do again,they are ooooo so good for hams/lower back/glutes as you know,though these sumo's seem to be hitting a similar zone.
> 
> Great strength shown in here mate,is nebido a monthly jab(4 weeker?)


Every 10 weeks mate.


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Sdl is something I must do again,they are ooooo so good for hams/lower back/glutes as you know,though these sumo's seem to be hitting a similar zone.
> 
> Great strength shown in here mate,is nebido a monthly jab(4 weeker?)


That and Good mornings mate :thumb:

Good idea thinking long term Ming, still a good session


----------



## Mingster

No good mornings for me as they cause my back no end of bother. I would do hyperextensions if I had room


----------



## Redbeard85

Mingster said:


> No good mornings for me as they cause my back no end of bother. i would do hyperextensions if I had room


No, not for you mate! No back left after them :thumbdown: You've got a decent set-up at home anyway mate, I'm sure you'll figure a way around that


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> No, not for you mate! No back left after them :thumbdown: You've got a decent set-up at home anyway mate, I'm sure you'll figure a way around that


Same here though,good mornings give me realy bad nights,age ya see:lol:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Same here though,good mornings give me realy bad nights,age ya see:lol:


----------



## Mingster

I've had a fair bit of bother with my discs over the years. Maintaining the arch in your back, whether it is for Good Mornings or Deads, 'nips' these disc leading to a great deal of pain. Although it is bad form, I need to round my back to complete these lifts in comfort. Therefore I don't bother with them. I would have the same issue with SLDL's or Hypers but I stop short of completing the movements. On the Deads last night I only did the bottom two thirds of the movement, avoiding locking out at the top. This sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Time will tell.


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Same here though,good mornings give me realy bad nights,age ya see:lol:


I see, that auld chestnut mate :rolleye:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I once did my back really badly doing sldl's so too scared to do them or gm's now. I do try and get some back extensions in, though.


----------



## Tassotti

I might see if I can reduce my Nebido to 10 weeks rather than twelve.

Those last 2 weeks are a struggle.

Popped into Sainsbury's and all the shelves were empty. Then I saw that you are landing on our doorsteps and all became clear


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> I've had a fair bit of bother with my discs over the years. Maintaining the arch in your back, whether it is for Good Mornings or Deads, 'nips' these disc leading to a great deal of pain. Although it is bad form, I need to round my back to complete these lifts in comfort. Therefore I don't bother with them. I would have the same issue with SLDL's or Hypers but I stop short of completing the movements. On the Deads last night I only did the bottom two thirds of the movement, avoiding locking out at the top. This sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. Time will tell.


I've no idea why, but if I use the seated (horizontal) leg press it strengthens my lower back.

It's not a back exercise at all, obviously, but it does ease any pain.

I always do a few moderate reps on this if I have any slight twinges before a workout.


----------



## Redbeard85

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I once did my back really badly doing sldl's so too scared to do them or gm's now. I do try and get some back extensions in, though.


So did Bruce Lee famously on the Good Mornings mate...just take it light and stretch before hand. I did them after deads yesterday and really stretched the back and legs out


----------



## Mingster

There's no way I'll be doing Good Mornings lol. No good for me in any form. I have an extensive personalised physio routine I've done every day for the last few years that does all the core, lower back and strengthening/stretching that I need. The fewer exercises the better and the fewer routine changes the better your progress imo. I've never been a believer in the 'constantly shock and confuse your body' school

Having a bit of a break before the chaos of our grand daughters 2nd birthday party this afternoon...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> There's no way I'll be doing Good Mornings lol. No good for me in any form. I have an extensive personalised physio routine I've done every day for the last few years that does all the core, lower back and strengthening/stretching that I need. The fewer exercises the better and the fewer routine changes the better your progress imo. I've never been a believer in the 'constantly shock and confuse your body' school
> 
> Having a bit of a break before the chaos of our grand daughters 2nd birthday party this afternoon...


Haha. Had that a year ago with my granddaughter and it's happening again in a couple of weeks with my 1-year-old grandson.

All the luck in the world, you need a tot of whiskey to calm the nerves before it starts.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Classic one

That bottle will be gone before Xmas


----------



## Mingster

Home safe and sound.

Dropped the grand daughter off for her first day at nursery this morning, popped into a cafe for a double breakfast, then headed home. Just over 4 and a half hours, including a short break, so made good time. Things should be getting back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> I might see if I can reduce my Nebido to 10 weeks rather than twelve.
> 
> Those last 2 weeks are a struggle.
> 
> Popped into Sainsbury's and all the shelves were empty. Then I saw that you are landing on our doorsteps and all became clear


Testogel seems to be a good constant,on heavy days you can use 2:thumb:if you save them up when on aas


----------



## Mingster

Hoping to start my new training programme by the end of next week. I have a couple more medical appointments before then so, once they are out of the way, I'll be looking to crack on.

Targets for the New Year will include...

200kg bench.

250kg squat.

Bodyweight not to exceed 115kg.

Introduce a small amount of cardio:whistling:

With a longer term target of a 250kg deadlift, back permitting.

I've squatted a little more than this target in living memory, and the squats/deads are a little light in relation to the bench, but I feel that these are realistic targets considering my issues with my back. A 700 total is not be be sniffed at in the M2's...And, once achieved, targets can always be revisited

Thanks for all your support and interest in my chunterings Much appreciated, believe me:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

I think anyone with back issues who moves these kind of weights is doing a great job my freind,there are plenty on this board who will never know the feeling of the bar bending as they lift,hearing the clang.clang that reassures you that it is a big weight...great work if you can get these targets.(oh and you will)


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> So did Bruce Lee famously on the Good Mornings mate...just take it light and stretch before hand. I did them after deads yesterday and really stretched the back and legs out


Nobody was sure exactly what killed him......just sayin:whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Nobody was sure exactly what killed him......just sayin:whistling:


It was Chuck Norris the jealous wee f*cker that he is!


----------



## Laurieloz

Good planning for the new year, Mr. Ming. I reckon you will reach those goals fairly quickly considering your current form, and medical issues permitting.

And you may chunter all you wish


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I think anyone with back issues who moves these kind of weights is doing a great job my freind,there are plenty on this board who will never know the feeling of the bar bending as they lift,hearing the clang.clang that reassures you that it is a big weight...great work if you can get these targets.(oh and you will)





Laurieloz said:


> Good planning for the new year, Mr. Ming. I reckon you will reach those goals fairly quickly considering your current form, and medical issues permitting.
> 
> And you may chunter all you wish


Cheers chaps.

Targets have to be set imo as, without them, workouts tend to pass one by without purpose. I'm planning on hitting the squat and bench targets in 15 workouts. There's no time limit, as I don't like limiting workouts by a number of days or weeks, but I expect to achieve them by the end of February. Deads will depend on my physical well-being, and the basic ability to do the exercise. I won't be going all out on deads until the other targets have been reached, although I do expect to do a little preparation work beforehand.

The 15 session squat progression will be something like this...

Belt only. 3x5x180. 3x5x185. 3x5x190. 3x5x195. 3x3x200. 3x3x205. 3x3x210. 3x3x215. Knee wraps added. 2x3x220. 2x3x225. 2x3x230. 2x2x235. 2x2x240. 2x2x245. 1x250.


----------



## Laurieloz

Looks great. As you say - do-able


----------



## biglbs

Well thought out plan mate,i would expect no less from yourself,,, mark you!


----------



## 25434

Ullo sir Ming.....  . Just popping in to send you some t'internet hurrrrrgs over the airways...hope the week is going well...and you just be careful now with the lifting hey?........I mean, I know you know wut your doing, but.....but....ya know.....I have terrible Mother Earth disease and can't help but turn into your mam for two minutes and make sure you will be gentle with your back......is that ok?

I've missed all the pie talk......draws me like a beacon in the night...........and as I'm a ninja in the night......all silent and stealthy.....it kinda fits...except a beacon is quite bright.....errr?.......hummmm...that would seriously hamper my stealth capabilities....hummm...bett rethink that one...errr? Where was I? Oh yes, heavy weights and your back.... 

Hey.....take care Ming and regards to mrs Ming, hoping she is feeling much much better...

Oh! And sorry if I missed anything cos I didn't read back this time in your journal...bit rude of me I know but just wanted to swoosh in quick when I had a mo....sorry.....

I did a long post for a short swish didn't i?  sorry again....I'm working on my posting ability....I have a mental block over short posts....in facy when I do the, people pm me and as if I'm ok:laugh: hurrrr hurrr

Have a good day....x


----------



## Mingster

Here's a pic of me taking the grand daughter to her first day at nursery If you look closely you can see that I am carrying her lovely pink sandwich box. I might get one for myself lol...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Here's a pic of me taking the grand daughter to her first day at nursery If you look closely you can see that I am carrying her lovely pink sandwich box. I might get one for myself lol...
> 
> View attachment 140628


Wouldn't be big enough for your sandwiches ... reckon you'd have to have a pink suitcase .........


----------



## Bull Terrier

Mingster said:


> Here's a pic of me taking the grand daughter to her first day at nursery If you look closely you can see that I am carrying her lovely pink sandwich box. I might get one for myself lol...
> 
> View attachment 140628


That's a really sweet pic!


----------



## Redbeard85

Awesome pic dude!! I agree with Greshie though, pretty sure you'll need something bigger.

You know, she's never going to get any trouble at school with a monster sized grandad lol


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:

Nice pic my wee monkey....  very sweet....

Greshie is half right...yes you would need something bigger than that wee pink box for your lunch,....not a suitcase though... maybe a pink transit....:laugh:

xx


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Wouldn't be big enough for your sandwiches ... reckon you'd have to have a pink suitcase .........





Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Nice pic my wee monkey....  very sweet....
> 
> Greshie is half right...yes you would need something bigger than that wee pink box for your lunch,....not a suitcase though... maybe a pink transit....:laugh:
> 
> xx


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> View attachment 140641


He's already got one! we shoulda known :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Finally made it back into the gym tonight for a LEGS session.

Usual warm up.

Barbell Squats up to 3x5x170kg.

SLDL's 3x10x60kg.

Calf Raises in the Hack Squat machine 4x15x170kg.

Bloody hard work it was too. Lack of recent training, poor diet and lack of sleep combined with freezing cold and heavy rain to make this a tough old session. I'm due my trt shot next Tuesday so I'll be at my lowest ebb anyway. Best that can be said is that I hit all the targets that I'd set for the session. This is the advantage of planning your workouts in advance - you know what has to be done, and you can't stop until you've done it. Must get myself back on track over the next few days.


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> He's already got one! we shoulda known :laugh:


 :lol:

Nice one @Mingster......


----------



## Mingster

Planning on splitting my Upper session between tonight and tomorrow as I simply haven't enough energy to do it all at once...

R/C Warm Up.

Flat Flyes supersetted with Flat DB Press.

Side Lateral triple Drop set.

Rear Lateral triple drop set.

CGBP supersetted with Behind the Head DB Extensions.

Cold and dark in the gym tonight but got the job done. Really at a low ebb physically atm. Looking forward to my meds on Tuesday. I need the buggers that's for sure


----------



## Mingster

Upper session - Part Two tonight...

Wide Grip Pulldowns 4x10.

T-Bar Rows 3x10.

Face Pulls 2x12.

DB Shrugs 2x20.

Seated DB Curls drop set.

Nice little setting in the cold and the dark. A session to cut warm ups to the minimum...The Pulldowns warm the back up for the Rows. The Rows warm the upper back for the Pulls. The Pulls warm the traps up for the Shrugs. And everything warms the biceps up for the Curls. The first two sets of Pulldowns were the only real warm ups with all other exercises using the same weight for each set.

Doctors permitting, everything is set for a strength routine comeback next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Redbeard85

Fingers crossed for you mate, hope the doc gives you the go ahead...we all know you love your heavy weights :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy

Mingster said:


> Upper session - Part Two tonight...
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns 4x10.
> 
> T-Bar Rows 3x10.
> 
> Face Pulls 2x12.
> 
> DB Shrugs 2x20.
> 
> Seated DB Curls drop set.
> 
> Nice little setting in the cold and the dark. A session to cut warm ups to the minimum...The Pulldowns warm the back up for the Rows. The Rows warm the upper back for the Pulls. The Pulls warm the traps up for the Shrugs. And everything warms the biceps up for the Curls. The first two sets of Pulldowns were the only real warm ups with all other exercises using the same weight for each set.
> 
> Doctors permitting, everything is set for a strength routine comeback next week. Fingers crossed.


Good luck Ming with the docs tomorrow


----------



## Mingster

This pretty much sums up my workout designing philosophy...






Another couple of inches on my beard and I might just start up a YouTube channel like Clint's


----------



## Mingster

Well then...

Back from the doc's and it's generally good news

Although I won't get my bloodwork back until the end of the week the early signs are good. The results from previous tests and samples are encouraging, my blood pressure, although still erratic, has dropped, and the powers that be have finally agreed that my liver and kidney function is within an acceptable range. My meds have been juggled accordingly and, here's hoping, that this is the start of an issue free period.

I don't like to go on about medical matters tbh, apart from where they impact on my training, so that it's clear why I do certain things routine wise. I've had a couple of problems lately that have necessitated the change in my workouts, and have also affected my diet quite severely. So much so, that I weighed in at 105kg at the docs today. That's a loss of over 10kg over the last 6 weeks or so. I am officially a skeleton lol.

I've had my Nebido shot today, and will be starting my new workout routine later this week. Hopefully my eating will improve alongside this and I will start to fill out again. Whether this will limit my early strength gains remains to be seen, but I'm still aiming for a 200kg bench, 250kg squat, and a potential 250kg deadlift although I'm now going to try to achieve these at a 110kg bodyweight. Whether this is possible or not remains to be seen.

I'll certainly be trying


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear Odin is back vanquishing  :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

Greshie said:


> Good to hear Odin is back vanquishing  :thumb:


x2! Good to read you're coming along well health wise mate and you can enjoy some heavy lifting again :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good news mate. good luck with your goals at your new svelte weight!


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good news mate. good luck with your goals at your new svelte weight!


Thank you mate

LEGS tonight. Should have been another tickover session but somehow managed to slip into doing the first workout of my new training routine:whistling:

Warm Up.

Barbell Squats. Working sets at 3x5x180kg.

SLDL. Speed Deads at 3x10x60kg.

Calf Raises. 4x15x170kg.

As mentioned, I shouldn't really have started this before the weekend but, despite my depleted state, I'm not one for hanging about lol. Somehow found myself slapping four plates on a side and pushing out the required reps. Wasn't the easiest thing in the world and, hopefully, I won't pay for this a few weeks down the line. Once I get some food into me and some regular sleep I'm hoping I'll be fine. Deads and Calf work seemed easy. All well and we're off again...


----------



## 25434

Good news for your training Ming..I'm happy for you.....and congrats on the other news too......top chap...."

Big hurrrrrgs...


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Good news for your training Ming..I'm happy for you.....and congrats on the other news too......top chap...."
> 
> Big hurrrrrgs...


And even bigger hugs back to you my favourite Flubbette Don't you be a stranger you hear? :thumbup1:


----------



## Spragga

Great news mate, and the best of luck....... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Spragga said:


> Great news mate, and the best of luck....... :thumb:


Thanks pal


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate,you will make a great Moderator,i hope the board can settle back down soon,it has been odd to say the least,good luck!


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Well done mate,you will make a great Moderator,i hope the board can settle back down soon,it has been odd to say the least,good luck!


Cheers big fella:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Seems like things are on the up mate.


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, trust you mate! Right in there 

Great news all round for you these days, hope it keeps on coming man. Congrats again :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb:

Congratulations on your Moderatorship.....(.is that even a word.....:laugh best man for the job.. :thumbup1:

I wont be able to call you my wee monkey anymore.....is it Sir? :tongue:

xx


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Congratulations on your Moderatorship.....(.is that even a word.....:laugh best man for the job.. :thumbup1:
> 
> *I wont be able to call you my wee monkey anymore.....is it Sir?* :tongue:
> 
> xx


Dont worry about calling him Sir,i think `oi ballbag `will stiff suffice


----------



## GreedyBen

Great news and congratulations @Mingster, I hope you get the all clear on the other results and can get stuck in again!


----------



## Mingster

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Congratulations on your Moderatorship.....(.is that even a word.....:laugh best man for the job.. :thumbup1:
> 
> I wont be able to call you my wee monkey anymore.....is it Sir? :tongue:
> 
> xx


You, and only you, can call me anything you like princess



Rob68 said:


> Dont worry about calling him Sir,i think `oi ballbag `will stiff suffice


 :ban:


----------



## Mingster

Legs feeling well worked from Tuesdays session. Work prevents training today but should be back with a Push session tomorrow. Sleep has improved a little and diet remains on track. Ikg of chicken and lean mince consumed yesterday, and today's work 'bucket' contains basmati rice, 500g chicken, 200g prawns, pineapple and two dozen grapes


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> Legs feeling well worked from Tuesdays session. Work prevents training today but should be back with a Push session tomorrow. Sleep has improved a little and diet remains on track. Ikg of chicken and lean mince consumed yesterday, and today's work 'bucket' contains basmati rice, 500g chicken, 200g prawns, pineapple and two dozen grapes


OK so that covers snacks ...


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> OK so that covers a snack ...


fixed


----------



## Laurieloz

+ @DiggyV

Just catching up with your journals, guys.

Training's looking really good.

A belated congrats from me for your Moderatorships.

Couldn't have gone to two more knowledgeable members. Well done! :clap: :smartass:


----------



## Mingster

Winter Strength Training. Week 1. PUSH.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press up to 2x140kg.

CGBP 12x100kg.

Flat Flyes 2x15x22.5kg.

Seated Side Laterals drop set 8x22.5/17.5/15kg - 24 reps in all.

Seated Rear Laterals drop set - 8x22.5/17.5/15kg - 24 reps in all.

First Push session of the winter training cycle. Steady away. No great weights - and there won't be for some time, as this is a gradual progression cycle - but really felt it. Last bench cycle started at 120kg so 140kg is a nice progression, especially as I'm about a stone lighter atm. Very cold, dark and damp in the gym tonight but a few sets soon warms you up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Could you not get a heater mate? Or are you being spartan?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Could you not get a heater mate? Or are you being spartan?


I've actually got a heater in there but have only used it once. It's not worth it really as I get plenty warm enough after the first few sets. Usually have a hoody and a hat on to start with


----------



## Tassotti

Bar is extremely cold at first !


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Winter Strength Training. Week 1. PUSH.
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Bench Press up to 2x140kg.
> 
> CGBP 12x100kg.
> 
> Flat Flyes 2x15x22.5kg.
> 
> Seated Side Laterals drop set 8x22.5/17.5/15kg - 24 reps in all.
> 
> Seated Rear Laterals drop set - 8x22.5/17.5/15kg - 24 reps in all.
> 
> First Push session of the winter training cycle. Steady away. No great weights - and there won't be for some time, as this is a gradual progression cycle - but really felt it. Last bench cycle started at 120kg so 140kg is a nice progression, especially as I'm about a stone lighter atm. Very cold, dark and damp in the gym tonight but a few sets soon warms you up


Nice start mate


----------



## Guest

Moderator Ming - Big congrats pal, just been speaking to Milky he told me about some new changes so thought Id pop in and say hello.

And @Diggy big congrats to you aswell mucka.

See the training is going well, good to see pal.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Moderator Ming - Big congrats pal, just been speaking to Milky he told me about some new changes so thought Id pop in and say hello.
> 
> And @Diggy big congrats to you aswell mucka.
> 
> See the training is going well, good to see pal.


Cheers mate Great to hear from you. How's things going for you?


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate Great to hear from you. How's things going for you?


Going good ta pal still just plodding on.

Just about to start back on gear again after god knows how long natty. Am changing the diet back up again aswell this week, reign it in a little hopefully.

Only a low dose of Test and adding clen with my diet and cardio to try and lean down a bit for chrimbo. Then come Jan / Feb hit it hard again.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Going good ta pal still just plodding on.
> 
> Just about to start back on gear again after god knows how long natty. Am changing the diet back up again aswell this week, reign it in a little hopefully.
> 
> Only a low dose of Test and adding clen with my diet and cardio to try and lean down a bit for chrimbo. Then come Jan / Feb hit it hard again.


Great stuff mate. Yep, I've been natty for 6 months plus atm. Take care pal, and don't be a stranger:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Laurieloz said:


> + @DiggyV
> 
> Just catching up with your journals, guys.
> 
> Training's looking really good.
> 
> A belated congrats from me for your Moderatorships.
> 
> Couldn't have gone to two more knowledgeable members. Well done! :clap: :smartass:





Dave said:


> Moderator Ming - Big congrats pal, just been speaking to Milky he told me about some new changes so thought Id pop in and say hello.
> 
> And @Diggy big congrats to you aswell mucka.
> 
> See the training is going well, good to see pal.


Thanks both, much appreciated.


----------



## Mingster

Supposed to be Pull day today...But the missus' sister is in hospital atm so we are popping round to her house to give her kitchen a makeover, DIY SOS fashion If I get home in time I will train later, if not I'll be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Supposed to be Pull day today...But the missus' sister is in hospital atm so we are popping round to her house to give her kitchen a makeover, DIY SOS fashion If I get home in time I will train later, if not I'll be back in the gym tomorrow.


Oh what a lovely thing to do ! will it be a surprise when she comes home?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Oh what a lovely thing to do ! will it be a surprise when she comes home?


Yes mate. She'll be in for at least a week so we are trying to get her house sorted for her during that time. She knows we're doing some stuff but not the whole extent


----------



## Redbeard85

Good man! That's a nice thing to do. Hope your missus sis is okay bud


----------



## Mingster

Well, just got home. The missus is still there doing some housework and ironing. I'm well bushed so will be chilling with a nice, long bath in a moment followed by something to eat - I've had virtually no food all daymg: Back is pretty sore as well so definitely no gym tonight. Hopefully the bath will sort it as I am hoping to do some very light deads tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a top weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

I'm just eating Raspberry Ripple Cheesecake, not very cheeseyish or raspberryish if I'm honest


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> I'm just eating Raspberry Ripple Cheesecake, not very cheeseyish or raspberryish if I'm honest


Well, I've got a massive calorie deficit to catch up on this evening but I don't heel very hungry tbh. Just having a few minutes to relax, then a bath and a haircut, then will see what I fancy.

I'm planning on getting one of these for Chistmas...http://jelldragon.com/specials/spec1218.htm


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Well, I've got a massive calorie deficit to catch up on this evening but I don't heel very hungry tbh. Just having a few minutes to relax, then a bath and a haircut, then will see what I fancy.
> 
> I'm planning on getting one of these for Chistmas...http://jelldragon.com/specials/spec1218.htm


For a moment I thought it was a false beard knotted together with a silver thing.... then I realised the beard was real and it was just the silver thing :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Winter Strength Training. Week 1. Pull.

Deads. Up to a massive 2x3x120kg

Chins. 3x6xbodyweight.

T-Bar Rows. 3x10x80kg.

Face Pulls. 2x12x42.5kg.

DB Curls triple set 1x8x8x8x14kg db's.

So week/phase/round 1 completed, and the new routine is well and truly underway. I've brought deads back into the routine earlier than I had originally planned. I've decided to try to build a solid base so that I can get to a point where I can do these, albeit very light, without aggravating my back issues. The plan is to increase these very slowly without concern for the actual weight shifted. We'll see how it goes.

Other exercises went well, training well within myself. Early days


----------



## Mingster

WST. Week 2. Legs.

Warm Up.

Squats up to 3x5x185kg.

SLDL 3x10x70kg.

Calf Raises 4x15x170kg.

Rubbish session tonight. Hit all my weight targets for the workout but felt really weak. The Squats felt as though I was lifting 70kg more than was on the bar. Really p1ssed off with this.

Realistically I shouldn't be expecting too much as I've had a bout of the runs these last few days and my sleeping has been atrocious - I have a sleep apnea referral next Tuesday, fingers crossed. I'll probably feel a little more positive when I've calmed down a tad


----------



## MRSTRONG

how come you got deads in


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> WST. Week 2. Legs.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Squats up to 3x5x185kg.
> 
> SLDL 3x10x70kg.
> 
> Calf Raises 4x15x170kg.
> 
> Rubbish session tonight. Hit all my weight targets for the workout but felt really weak. The Squats felt as though I was lifting 70kg more than was on the bar. Really p1ssed off with this.
> 
> Realistically I shouldn't be expecting too much as I've had a bout of the runs these last few days and my sleeping has been atrocious - I have a sleep apnea referral next Tuesday, fingers crossed. I'll probably feel a little more positive when I've calmed down a tad


hats off to you, squatting after a dose of the squats. Hope your sleep apnea referral goes ok mate


----------



## DiggyV

Mingster said:


> WST. Week 2. Legs.
> 
> Warm Up.
> 
> Squats up to 3x5x185kg.
> 
> SLDL 3x10x70kg.
> 
> Calf Raises 4x15x170kg.
> 
> Rubbish session tonight. Hit all my weight targets for the workout but felt really weak. The Squats felt as though I was lifting 70kg more than was on the bar. Really p1ssed off with this.
> 
> Realistically I shouldn't be expecting too much as I've had a bout of the runs these last few days and my sleeping has been atrocious - I have a sleep apnea referral next Tuesday, fingers crossed. I'll probably feel a little more positive when I've calmed down a tad


Squats with the squits is a dangerous combination mate.... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Dirk McQuickly said:


> hats off to you, squatting after a dose of the squats. Hope your sleep apnea referral goes ok mate


should have said squits, not squats!


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> hats off to you, squatting after a dose of the squats. Hope your sleep apnea referral goes ok mate





DiggyV said:


> Squats with the squits is a dangerous combination mate.... :lol:


LOL. Yes, you have to be very careful...

It's annoying that just as I seem to have overcome some potentially serious issues, I seem to have been hit with a raft of smaller problems. Having said that I feel that the apnea is developing into something major and I'm hoping I'll get this sorted next week...


----------



## Mingster

Push session tonight.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench up to 142.5kg.

CGBP 15x100kg.

Flyes 2x15x22.5kg.

Side Lateral triple drop set.

Rear Lateral triple drop set.

Average sort of session again tonight. The strength programme just isn't taking off tbh. Think I may have rushed back into things a little quickly. I know what I need to do but my body just isn't co-operating. Think I'm just going to train for a while, sort myself out, and reassess things after Christmas. Need to get my focus back and that is proving difficult with so many things going on atm.

Ah, well. Such is life at times.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Push session tonight.
> 
> R/C Warm Up.
> 
> Bench up to 142.5kg.
> 
> CGBP 15x100kg.
> 
> Flyes 2x15x22.5kg.
> 
> Side Lateral triple drop set.
> 
> Rear Lateral triple drop set.
> 
> Average sort of session again tonight. The strength programme just isn't taking off tbh. Think I may have rushed back into things a little quickly. I know what I need to do but my body just isn't co-operating. Think I'm just going to train for a while, sort myself out, and reassess things after Christmas. Need to get my focus back and that is proving difficult with so many things going on atm.
> 
> Ah, well. Such is life at times.


The thing is mate you are still training. Try just doing what ever you fancy in each session. Then after xmas the focus will return.


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I have a sleep apnea referral next Tuesday, fingers crossed. I'll probably feel a little more positive when I've calmed down a tad


Sorry to hear about the sleep apnea big man, its a terrible thing to have, suffered two years with the ailment its a proper

pain in the ar*e.

What symptoms you having Ming, tired all the time, falling asleep at unusual times, waking in the

night gasping for breath was the worst for me, when that happens you know how it feels to drowned

most horrible feeling I have ever experienced.

Have you got a blood oxygen monitor to test your levels.

The only thing that cured me was a CPAP machine, suffered all that time and it stopped completely

after 5 days of using it.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Sorry to hear about the sleep apnea big man, its a terrible thing to have, suffered two years with the ailment its a proper
> 
> pain in the ar*e.
> 
> What symptoms you having Ming, tired all the time, falling asleep at unusual times, waking in the
> 
> night gasping for breath was the worst for me, when that happens you know how it feels to drowned
> 
> most horrible feeling I have ever experienced.
> 
> Have you got a blood oxygen monitor to test your levels.
> 
> The only thing that cured me was a CPAP machine, suffered all that time and it stopped completely
> 
> after 5 days of using it.... :thumbup1:


I haven't got anything for it mate. That's what the referral is for on Tuesday. It's something that I've had most of my life. It just seems to be getting worse lately. I have lots of symptoms but, basically, I just stop breathing when I sleep. No coughing or spluttering, I just stop for minutes at a time. It means I get very little deep sleep and am constantly tired because of this.


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I haven't got anything for it mate. That's what the referral is for on Tuesday. It's something that I've had most of my life. It just seems to be getting worse lately. I have lots of symptoms but, basically, I just stop breathing when I sleep. No coughing or spluttering, I just stop for minutes at a time. It means I get very little deep sleep and am constantly tired because of this.


Sounds like you have a mild case Ming....which is a good thing. A good friend of mine had it worse than me, just

kept falling asleep through the day, simply could not stay awake. He was a driver and had to pack his job in because

he was actually falling asleep at the wheel, he was in denial at the beginning until he smashed straight into the

back of a bus one day and realized enuff was enuff.

The Doc may start you off on a apnea pillow which you wear while sleeping, hopefully this will be adequate to sort it out mate.


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Ming.....oh boy you're going through the wringer at the mo ain't ya? And, ummm....squats and squits? Eeeeeek! Not sure I would have been brave enough to even have a go, lol....my utter fear of farting in public is bad enough never mind doing a poo whilst trying to do an ass to grass squat would actually be the death of me.....:laugh:

Hey Ming.... I hope you will be ok....don't like to think of you all in a stew over stuff....and how is mrs Ming theses days? Recovery gone well I hope.....I'm sitting I n bed with a cuppa right now having a quick surf....I don't have asleep problem but I rarely go ver about four or five hours a night, which is a shame today cos I do actually feel tired, did 12 hours yesterday at work and my brain is mashed....lol

However, I'm all nice and warm, tucked up with tea so it's not all bad, nope! Could be much worse.

Have a lovely Sunday ......


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I haven't got anything for it mate. That's what the referral is for on Tuesday. It's something that I've had most of my life. It just seems to be getting worse lately. I have lots of symptoms but, basically, I just stop breathing when I sleep. No coughing or spluttering, I just stop for minutes at a time. It means I get very little deep sleep and am constantly tired because of this.


Fooks sake,it's a pig mate,mine has been worse due to an infection,i know your pain,another thing to try is sip and wash evoo around the mouth and throat before bed,it seems to lube things up a bit for me ,with a top -up during night,as you know,the throat and tongue seem to like each other too much during our sleep,this puts them off each other for a while :lol:


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Fooks sake,it's a pig mate,mine has been worse due to an infection,i know your pain,another thing to try is sip and wash evoo around the mouth and throat before bed,it seems to lube things up a bit for me ,with a top -up during night,as you know,the throat and tongue seem to like each other too much during our sleep,this puts them off each other for a while :lol:


Cheers mate. I'll take what you say on board. Let's hope I see some action tomorrow...


----------



## Mingster

PULL tonight.

Deads.

Chins.

T-Bar Rows.

Face Pulls.

DB Curls.

Nice little session tonight. Felt more like my old self. A few more weeks of this type of workout until the New Year and then we'll see where I'm at


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Cheers mate. I'll take what you say on board. Let's hope I see some action tomorrow...


Might put Mrs Mingster off a bit though:eek:


----------



## Mingster

Not the best of days tbh.

Hospital went ok ish this morning. Need to go back to be wired up so they can monitor my sleeping. The whole process sounds like it will take forever. One good thing that came of it was the fact that my lung function tests came back perfect lol. Nice to have something working well at least.

The rest of the day has been taken up with the shift at work from hell. Don't ask!! Save to say that I've just gotten home, filled a large glass full of Jack Daniels, and slumped in my chair.

Time to chill before I do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

At least something is happening... do you have a date for the next hospital visit?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> At least something is happening... do you have a date for the next hospital visit?


Sadly not. Around 4 weeks was the estimate...


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Sadly not. Around 4 weeks was the estimate...


Ouch! that is a bit of a time to wait .... I was able to make an appointment for my ecg / bp monitor by walking into the department and discussing with the receptionist ... and I only had to wait two weeks for my scan .... still Dumfries and Galloway Royal Infirmary is generally very much on it's toes...


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Ouch! that is a bit of a time to wait .... I was able to make an appointment for my ecg / bp monitor by walking into the department and discussing with the receptionist ... and I only had to wait two weeks for my scan .... still Dumfries and Galloway Royal Infirmary is generally very much on it's toes...


I got my BP monitor same day at my GP's. They only have so many sleep monitors apparently so you have to wait until one becomes available. Analysing the results of said monitor can take another 8 weeks apparently:sad:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> I got my BP monitor same day at my GP's. They only have so many sleep monitors apparently so you have to wait until one becomes available. Analysing the results of said monitor can take another 8 weeks apparently:sad:


oh good grief ... do they send the monitor away to be analysed ? seems an awfully long time to wait !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> oh good grief ... do they send the monitor away to be analysed ? seems an awfully long time to wait !


I've no idea tbh. Hopefully these estimates are at the outer edge of the scale. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## MRSTRONG

shame about the machine mate , world of difference when you get one .

if you have spare cash buy a cheap one til you get a decent one http://www.britishsnoring.co.uk/shop/cpap/RemRest_901_CPAP_Machine.php?gclid=CKPy7ujKprsCFUmWtAodYGkAMA


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> shame about the machine mate , world of difference when you get one .
> 
> if you have spare cash buy a cheap one til you get a decent one http://www.britishsnoring.co.uk/shop/cpap/RemRest_901_CPAP_Machine.php?gclid=CKPy7ujKprsCFUmWtAodYGkAMA


LOL. You can get anything these days I'll see how things pan out but that's definitely an option to consider if things don't go well.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> LOL. You can get anything these days I'll see how things pan out but that's definitely an option to consider if things don't go well.


Have you had readings as mine worked out I slept around 3 mins every hour so imo you should buy the machine 

Will bring hormones in a better range aswell .


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> Have you had readings as mine worked out I slept around 3 mins every hour so imo you should buy the machine
> 
> Will bring hormones in a better range aswell .


I'm curious as to what my readings will be. When I find out, and discover what the NHS plan for me, I'll decide if I need to lend a helping hand


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> I'm curious as to what my readings will be. When I find out, and discover what the NHS plan for me, I'll decide if I need to lend a helping hand


tag me when you find out , i got my cpap the night before a comp i felt awesome the next day .


----------



## Mingster

Had a conversation with the hospital today. It appears that the delay is because the specialist has recommended me for the full range of tests. Apparently they have a whole pile of machines for monitoring for the basic stuff, but only two machines capable of doing the whole range of tests. These two machines are booked out 4 weeks in advance. Any cancellations will bring the date forward. Here's hoping


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Had a conversation with the hospital today. It appears that the delay is because the specialist has recommended me for the full range of tests. Apparently they have a whole pile of machines for monitoring for the basic stuff, but only two machines capable of doing the whole range of tests. These two machines are booked out 4 weeks in advance. Any cancellations will bring the date forward. Here's hoping


Well I suppose at least you know why it may take four weeks, but the fact they want you to go through the full range of tests is a little unsettling I'd have thought?


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Well I suppose at least you know why it may take four weeks, but the fact they want you to go through the full range of tests is a little unsettling I'd have thought?


Maybe, I suppose. At least I'll know they haven't missed anything...


----------



## MRSTRONG

the sleep test that i did had sticky pads on my chest a clip on my finger and a full face mask , they test breathing pulse how many times you turn body temp and bp and your supposed to sleep with all this crap on :lol:


----------



## Mingster

The first session in what seems an age to take place in daylight this afternoon...Legs...

Extensive warm up followed by...

Squats.

SLDL's.

Calf Raises.

Nice little session. No great weights, but concentrating on form and technique. I'm basically going back to basics atm, hoping to build a decent foundation for when I can give things my best efforts once again. Still hovering at an anorexic 105kg and feeling rather weak I must say. Stamina is also poor and I'm feeling generally run down. Health issues notwithstanding I've just finished 10 straight days at work so am now looking forward to a weekend of rest...I suspect the missus has other ideas however lol, as we are having company over Christmas and the house will be getting turned upside down in preparation.


----------



## Mingster

A couple of positives from this mornings visit to the docs....Does it seem like I'm there every other day lol?

I've had an inner ear problem for a while now that has been driving me crazy. Finally got the all clear on this today. Also, considering my blood pressure has been running at around 170 over 100 for quite some time, today's reading of 128 over 84 was a very welcome, and a little surprising, result


----------



## Mingster

Bonus Push session today...

R/C Warm Up followed by...

Bench Press - medium weight.

Pushdowns - heavy weight.

Flyes - light weight.

And then triple drop sets for

Seated Side Laterals.

Seated Rear Laterals.

Bit of a 'Do what the hell I like' session today. Saying that, I stuck pretty closely to what I would normally do for this session which is my wont, but varied the reps, pace of the reps, and grip positions to give the workout a new feel. A nice and enjoyable session which is what I need atm. Going to cook some SDweet and Sour Chicken now then settle down for a relaxing lie about


----------



## Rob68

It should have been double figures you lucky sods,but will settle for just the 6


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> It should have been double figures you lucky sods,but will settle for just the 6


There's always an upset every now and again. We'll be back to 6 points clear by New Year


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> There's always an upset every now and again. We'll be back to 6 points clear by New Year


Over united yes but 10 points behind us :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Over united yes but 10 points behind us :thumb:


You've got a couple of decent strikers there I must say... :thumbup1:

Pity it cost 200 billion to find them:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Your summer buy cost more than any of our players


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Your summer buy cost more than any of our players


Exactly. Quality first time

It works out much cheaper that way:001_tt2:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Exactly. Quality first time
> 
> It works out much cheaper that way:001_tt2:


Where was that quality today ? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Where was that quality today ? :whistling:


The table never lies:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> The table never lies:thumb:


At the end of May yes :thumb:

@Dave Wondered if you fancied joining this little chat :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> At the end of May yes :thumb:
> 
> @Dave Wondered if you fancied joining this little chat :lol:


Do you mean @Dave :whistling:

As a little aside from this banter I would just like to say that I am ordering the biggest special curry I can find for tonight. Normally I prefer lots of smaller meals. Every second Saturday however I visit my parents and this means one of my Mothers dinnersmg: It usually a typical roast dinner with 20 vegetables and potatoes so dense they make iridium look flimsy. This screws up my eating for the day so, once a fortnight I go with a huge breakfast, the dinner, and a massive takeaway. All my calories in three meals


----------



## Guest

You will both be getting nose bleeds being that high up in the table haha

Man U have been dire so far, ill be happy with a top 10 finish if we are lucky.


----------



## Mingster

Alternative workout today...

5x Heavy sofa lifts.

3x Sideboard Pulls.

2x TV hoicks.

2x Door removals and refittings.

Countless small furniture item shifts.

All resulting in one lounge carpet being laid. 5mx5m, a bloody big bit of cloth!!


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Alternative workout today...
> 
> 5x Heavy sofa lifts.
> 
> 3x Sideboard Pulls.
> 
> 2x TV hoicks.
> 
> 2x Door removals and refittings.
> 
> Countless small furniture item shifts.
> 
> All resulting in one lounge carpet being laid. 5mx5m, a bloody big bit of cloth!!


I recall you saying that Mrs Odin was changing the house around ready for Christmas visitors, but I hadn't realised quite how radical it was.... just hope no one spills red wine on the new carpet lol.....................


----------



## Mingster

A PULL session this evening...

Wide Grip Pulldowns - Light weight.

Chins - heavy.

T-Bar Rows - medium.

Face Pulls - medium.

Incline DB Curls - medium/light drop sets.

Dropped deads from the routine tonight as running late and wanted to blast through the session with minimum rest periods between sets. Succeeded in this and soon managed to warm up despite freezing conditions tonight. Got a good pump going and am getting some minor cramping in the biceps already as I try to neck my PWO shake

Shake consists of Malto, Vit C, Glutamine, BCAA's and whey protein in water. Will be adding leucine to this mix in the New Year. Mince and dumplings for later, jobs a good'un


----------



## Mingster

I've been doing a lot of stretching to improve my squatting lately. A big part of this involves squatting down into the bottom position - the hole - of the squat, flat footed and without weight and staying there. Pretty much the position a baby uses to play. It's pretty uncomfortable at first but, over time, your flexibility will improve and it gets easier. It highlights the areas of little flexibility - for me my achilles are fine but my inner quad/groin area was very tight, but is getting less so with practice. Squat down, stay there, wiggle about and stretch, do a few partial raises, then stand up and do some conventional stretching. And repeat. It works

Off to do some real squats now...


----------



## Mingster

LEGS.

Warm Up.

Barbell Squats - many sets, 5+ reps at 160kg.

No great weight used but very, very deep squats, maintaining a good arch in my back throughout. The arch is important. A lot of people lean forward during a squat which results in a bar path that becomes convex in nature, something like this - ) The ideal path should be something like this - I, straight up and down. A good lower back arch makes this much easier, and safer, to achieve.

SLDL - 3x10x80kg.

Again, I could use a lot more weight with this exercise and hopefully I will somewhere down the line. ATM I'm focusing on stretching my hamstrings, so using minimal weight and not involving too many other muscles to assist with the lifts.

Calf Raises - 4x20x170kg.

Heavier here. Done in the Hack Squat machine with a block of wood on the footplate. Explosive positives and controlled negatives with a few partials thrown in at the end of the final set for added pain.

Nice session. Had fun despite the dark, cold, wet weather


----------



## Mingster

A little PUSH session this evening.

R/C Warm Up.

Bench Press - TUT.

Flat Flyes - light.

Pushdowns - heavy.

Side and Rear Laterals - 3 sets of each with 15 seconds between sets.

Another nice session. Enjoying training without the pressure of constantly hitting weight targets atm. I usually get bored with this type of training pretty quickly, but we'll carry on for now and see how it goes. I must say that this training does seem well suited to the dark, cold nights. Quick and intense and certainly keeps me warm


----------



## 25434

Just to wish and your family a wonderful Xmas and a good 2014. X


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS SIR AND FAMILY


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Just to wish and your family a wonderful Xmas and a good 2014. X





biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS SIR AND FAMILY
> View attachment 142731


Cheers guys. All the best to you and yours:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Greshie

Merry Christmas


----------



## DiggyV

MERRY CHRISTMAS oh bald, bearded and merciless one 

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Merry Christmas





DiggyV said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS oh bald, bearded and merciless one
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho!


Cheers guys. Wishing you all the best too:beer:

And...I'm not bald. I just like my hair short


----------



## Tassotti

Merry Christmas Ming and Family


----------



## Mingster

Not much training going on atm. Will be having my first day off work over the Christmas period tomorrow so celebrations have been limited to say the least. Had a Christmas kebab tonight, and finally opened my prezzies Will be seeing the family tomorrow, so belated festivities in the Ming household this year.

Will be trying to get a session or two in over the weekend.


----------



## Mingster

Been off the aas for around 8 months now. Will be starting a new cycle next week. 1ml test and 2ml mast a week with 100mg anavar a day.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Been off the aas for around 8 months now. Will be starting a new cycle next week. 1ml test and 2ml mast a week with 100mg anavar a day.


Are you allowed to take gear,,,,,,i mean your a figure of authority now... :whistling: :lol:

But i recon it will realy kick it on for you....how are kiderlies?


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> Are you allowed to take gear,,,,,,i mean your a figure of authority now... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> But i recon it will realy kick it on for you....how are kiderlies?


Kidneys? As good as they're going to get I reckon lol. Just a light cycle to test the water so to speak


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Kidneys? As good as they're going to get I reckon lol. Just a light cycle to test the water so to speak


You never heard of steak and kiderly pie?

Notherners,tutut... :innocent: pmsl


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> You never heard of steak and kiderly pie?
> 
> Notherners,tutut... :innocent: pmsl


Nope. Never

No training this weekend. Have come down with a bloody cold, no doubt picked up from the grand daughter. Yes, the same one that gave me shingles lol. She's gorgeous but she's a bloody plague carrier:laugh: No point in making things worse so will just extend the enforced Christmas break for a day or two and crack on again next week hopefully.

Oh, and I have my date for having the sleep apnea monitoring equipment fitted. 9th of January, so not such a wait after all


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> You never heard of steak and kiderly pie?
> 
> Notherners,tutut... :innocent: pmsl


Had Steak and Kidney pie at my Aunt's on Friday ................ bluddy loverly :drool:


----------



## Mingster

Wishing all a Happy New Year: a year packed with good fortune, good health and contentedness.

Off to bed soon as I have work in the morning. All the best:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

And a happy new year to you too!


----------



## andyhuggins

All the best mate


----------



## 25434

Evening Mingster...wishing you warm and happy thoughts, both to you and Mrs Ming.....all the best for 2014...xxx


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Evening Mingster...wishing you warm and happy thoughts, both to you and Mrs Ming.....all the best for 2014...xxx


Cheers beautiful Flubs May you find all that you hope for over the coming year and enjoy some of the happiness yourself that you bring to others


----------



## Prince Adam

Happy new year mate. All the best.

Thanks for the advice I've gained here and there from you this year.


----------



## Ricky12345

Mingster said:



> Wishing all a Happy New Year: a year packed with good fortune, good health and contentedness.
> 
> Off to bed soon as I have work in the morning. All the best:thumb:


Happy new year mate ure be woken up at 12 by all the bloody fire works lol


----------



## Rob68

Best Wishes to you and the family pal for 2014


----------



## Mingster

Prince Adam said:


> Happy new year mate. All the best.
> 
> Thanks for the advice I've gained here and there from you this year.


Cheers mate. Much appreciated:thumbup1:



Ricky12345 said:


> Happy new year mate ure be woken up at 12 by all the bloody fire works lol


Cheers mate. And yes, I was



Rob68 said:


> Best Wishes to you and the family pal for 2014


All the best to you and yours Rob. May all your hopes bear fruition...Except the title for City of course


----------



## Mingster

I've started a new journal folks...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251647-twilight-thunder-god-viking-style.html

Cheers for all your support:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I've started a new journal folks...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251647-twilight-thunder-god-viking-style.html
> 
> Cheers for all your support:thumbup1:


happy new year Ming. Is this journal defunct now?


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> happy new year Ming. Is this journal defunct now?


Cheers Dirk

Pretty much I think. I'll not delete this one but most, if not all, upcoming posts will be in the new journal.


----------



## DiggyV

Saw this one - thought you would like it:



Traditional Viking Rune - Uruz - Strength - New beginnings and growth supported by both universe and self.


----------

